# *** NOVEMBER 2011 BABIES ! *** Chrysanthe-Mums - 39 babies here already!!!



## Nyn

If you are due in November 2011 then this is the group for you. Please come and chat with us, share you symptoms and news and just have a good chat with other mummies expecting at the same time as you. If you want to be added to one of the lists (due date/babies) just write a post on this thread with the info and I will add you on. :) 


* Crysanthe-mums Babies!!! *
:baby: 22 :pink: and 17 :blue: so far!! :baby:

:pink: Seoj :pink: &#8211; Madden Avery - Born 7th October :baby:

:blue: Angelique :blue: &#8211; Zachary Darrin - Born 13th October :baby:

:pink: Notjustyet :pink: - Annie - Born 15th October :baby: 

:blue: Finsmummy :blue: - Corey - Born 15th October :baby:

:pink: Srm0421 :pink: - Kaylee Gaige - Born 19th October :baby:

:blue: 1stTimeAround :blue: - Rayden - Born 21st October :baby:

:pink: K8Y :pink: - Martha Louise - Born 22nd October :baby:

:pink: repogirl813 :pink: - Kyleigh Michelle - Born 22nd October :baby:

:pink: abi17 :pink: - Arabella Joy - Born 23rd October :baby:

:pink: bmuir11207 :pink: - Addison Renee - Born 26th October :baby:

:pink: supermum7 :pink: - Daisy Anabella - Born 26th October :baby:

:blue: joey300187 :blue: - Harrison Michael - Born 28th October :baby:

:blue: Huggles :blue: - Logan Alexander - Born 30th October :baby:

:blue: MrsAJ :blue: - Connor Maxwell - Born 30th October :baby:

:pink: alybel :pink: - Veronica Belle - Born 1st November :baby:

:pink: DrGomps :pink: - Josephine Lynn - Born 2nd November :baby:

:pink: sun :pink: - Rowan Macie - 5th November :baby:

:blue: chloe18 :blue: - Leo Daniel - Born 6th November :baby:

:pink: angelashope :pink: - Naomi Way - Born 6th November :baby:

:pink: Nyn :pink: - Leia - Born 7th November :baby:

:blue: you&me :blue: - Mitchell Allan - Born 8th November :baby:

:pink: Mummycat :pink: - Elizabeth Rose - 9th November :baby:

:blue: pip7890 :blue: - Andres - Born 9th November :baby:

:blue: qwk :blue: - Quinton - 10th November :baby:

:blue: Michieb :blue: - Christiano - Born 11th November :baby:

:blue: Tish5478 :blue: - Ioan James Rees - Born 11th November :baby:

:pink: MonstHer :pink: - Luna Mary - Born 11th November :baby:

:pink: sherylb :pink: - Kristin Isabella - Born 13th November :baby:

:blue: Fides :blue: - Jacob - Born 14th November :baby:

:pink: Leopard :pink: - Keziah May - Born 15th November :baby:

:blue: Myturnyet :blue: - Bradley Joseph - Born 16th November :baby:

:pink: babyhopes2010 :pink: - Freya Willow - 18th November :baby:

:pink: bbygurl719 :pink: - Aaryella Rose - 19th November :baby:

:blue: curiosa :blue: - Dante - Born 21st November :baby:

:blue: Rossi46 :blue: - Ben - Born 21st November :baby:

:blue: wtt :blue: - Kenji - Born 24th November :baby:

:pink: Meldy84 :pink: - Aimee - Born 24th November :baby:

:pink: Sun_Flower :pink: - Eden Rebecca - Born 1st December :baby:

:pink: finallyready :pink: - Abigail - Born 1st December :baby:

:blue: mummapie :blue: - Reuben - Born 12th December :baby:



​

*Crysanthe-mums Due Dates*

*25th October *

:baby: Angelashope :baby:


*26th October*

MrsAgar :blue:


*27th October*

:baby: K8Y :pink: :baby:

SWEETIE_C


*28th October*

BARB210 :angel:


*29th October*

:baby: Mummycat :yellow::baby:


*30th October*

ILOVEHIM89 :angel: 

:baby: SRM0421 :baby:


*01st November *

Fides :yellow:

:baby: Nyn :pink: :baby:

TANNI78 :blue:

NAT0619 :angel:

X MELANIE X :angel:

:baby: ANGELIQUE :baby:

DS0910

MADMAX

AJRAYE

LOOB53

BELLABOO

LULULAMAR

:baby: FINSMUMMY :baby:

ANJAIL96

ACMB060609


*02nd November*

JK28

TRIXIEML

REBECCA_B :angel:

TAFFMAM

BABYLUCK

SARA1786 :angel:

:baby: SEOJ :baby:

:baby: DRGOMPS :pink: :baby:

:baby: JOEY300187 :blue: :baby:

DISHA

DARCYANDSARAH :pink:

TLH97990 :pink:

BECCA.SNELL


*03rd November *

TINALOUISE

:baby: Bmuir11207 :pink: :baby:

NIAMH22

SURI13 :angel:

LAURA6914

MOOIN1987

:baby: NOTJUSTYET :yellow: :baby:


*04th November* 

MRS_HJO :angel:

Bammygirl :pink:

PINKTRACTOR

JELLYX

Flake-y :blue:

:baby: REPOGIRL183 :pink: :baby:

Kiki04 :angel:

Tayna77 :blue:


*05th November*

Loolabear :pink:

:baby: Chloe18 :blue::baby:

2ROCKINBOYS :blue:

ONEWAY :blue:

EMMANCEE :pink:

Mistycat :angel:

Afisppq :angel:

Lunalady


*06th November*

Tinnkx :pink:

:baby: Alybel :pink: :baby:

Maria2611 :blue


*07th November*

Olivetree83 :pink:

Lisanicole :blue:

WANNA-B-MUMMY :yellow:

TISH5478 :blue:

VICVICX

GEMS86

MEGZ.MUMMY2BE

AMERIKIWI


*08th November* 

DLA :blue:

DAVO

MRSLQ

STARTINGOUT


*09th November*

Robenr :pink:

:baby: QWK :blue: :baby:

SUPERMUM7 :pink:

PINK_BOW :angel:

BabyJ'sMummy

Mummytoosh


*10th November*

TITITIMES2 :angel:

COCO84 :angel::angel:

Madamebelle

Thumbelina 3

JJANDBELLAMUM


*11th November*

Anidae :pink:

LORCAM4 :pink:

EVALE :pink:

MYASMUMMA :blue:

ASHY

MELDY84


*12th November*

:baby: ABI17 :pink: :baby:

KATY1984 :blue:

Myturnyet :blue:

DIZ :blue:

Twinkle458 :angel:

INSANEKUMQUAT :angel:

MICH2010XXK


*13th November*

EMX :pink:

LILBEANFOLK :pink:

ACORO :yellow:


*14th November*

Poppy666 :pink:

SAM_STAR :pink:

JENGALLEY :pink:

Patience4Baby :angel:

TJAYNE071 :angel:


*15th November*

BABYHOPES2010 :yellow:

MRS.AJ :blue:

LILA_IN_LOVE :pink:


*16th November*

:baby: MICHIEB :blue: :baby:

KCALI :blue:

:baby: 1STTIMEAROUND :blue: :baby:

CHELE :blue:

SAYSIB :angel:


*17th November*

KARB

Nawlinsmama :pink:

Puddycats :blue:

:baby: sherylb :pink: :baby:

CURIOSA :blue:

WTT :blue:


*18th November*

SHORTYRN28 :blue:

BBYGURL719 :pink:

SUN_FLOWER :pink:

SHANELLEY :pink:

MRS.NERD :yellow:

ELLIE27

KATRINA1987


*19th November*

:baby:LEOPARD :pink: :baby:

Bbforme :blue:

Lovingmommy10 :pink:

SCARLETVIXEN :pink:

NARLA83 :angel:

PADBRAT :angel: 

BOOTHH :angel:

LUVMYFAM

TTCNEWBIE123


*20th November*

WANNABMOMV

JUSTWAITING :angel:

LEVICHIPS

TXCK :pink:

BREE1120

BELLA1002


*21st November*

KMX

BECKYBOO

BABYDUSTCASS :pink:

KATIEE24

MARIALENA :blue:

PIP7890 :blue:


*22nd November*

GYMBABY

JEEPPRINCESS

FINALLYREADY :pink:

THISTLEDOWN

LUCYSH


*23rd November*

MCBUMPY

NAVILLUS


*24th November*

:baby: HUGGLES :blue: :baby:

FLORIDAGIRL21 :angel:

DOODYGIRL

NICKIJ


*25th November*

MUMMAPIE :blue:

SHORTYLUV248

GRACIE10

CHERRYBINKY

LILASHWEE

OPEN LOTUS

SHORTIE1990 :pink:


*26th November*

RAYCHMUMTOBE

GAVIN228

PRINCESS_BUMP

MONSTHER

TP2TASHA

NICS28 :blue:


*27th November*

:baby: YOU&ME :baby:

BELLE25

RHIANA79 :yellow:

NOV11_MUMMY2B :pink:


*28th November*

ISI BUTTERCUP

TIZY

ROSSI46

:baby: SUN. :baby:

AMYR


*29th November*

MISSSAZRA

KIRSTI

SAMANTHA675

WIND


*30th November*

MISSMATERNAL :angel: 

STEPHANIEXX

BLAZE777

LADYZARA


*UNSURE DATES* 

MARIALENA

BUTTERFLY8

3TOGO

EMMANCEE

WHIZZYROCKET

MRSH1984

MUMMY2BEXXX

JENIWI
​





*BLINGEE INSTRUCTIONS  *


click on the blingee, then it will come up with the webpage.. 

when you see the blingee appear on the page click on it again, this will bring up a page with all the different sizes. choose which is the best for you 

click get code or download... 

On the next page over on the right there is a list of pages... you need forums(2)

Highlight the code and right click and click copy

back on baby and bump page click on user cp at the top left of the homepage

click on edit signature (on left hand side) 

paste the code 

save.


----------



## k8y

surely not just me ?


----------



## Ilovehim89

nope, me as well! got my first light BFP yesterday and took another this AM, My eggo is preggo!!


----------



## Ilovehim89

well online it says im due oct. 30th by my lmp :\ lol


----------



## k8y

Ilovehim89 said:


> well online it says im due oct. 30th by my lmp :\ lol

yay two so far .. anyone else ?

congrats again ! xx


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you...congrats to you too!


----------



## notjustyet

Me me me!! I just got my second BFP and according to an online calculator, I'm due on 6th November 2011. That makes me just 3 weeks pregnant :shhh: due to my 24 day cycles. Now just waiting not to see AF on Wednesday then I'll take another and hope it's darker.

It just feels so exciting and so unreal at the same time!


----------



## Bartness

Congrats to you November Mommies. I had my lo November 20th, 2010. Its crazy to see the new November threads starting. Enjoy your journey its wonderful!


----------



## hayley x

November babys already :happydance: I wanted a November baby... swap :rofl: x


----------



## LuluLamar

In either 10/31 or 11/1. But I'm sure we can hold them in until 11/11. ;)


----------



## anna matronic

wow!!! I was a Nov Sparkler, although Evan came in October!! Time flieeeeeeeeeees!!

Congrats ladies, h&h 8 months and i'll be stalking you!!!


----------



## Ilovehim89

LuluLamar said:


> In either 10/31 or 11/1. But I'm sure we can hold them in until 11/11. ;)

my MIL wants me to have him/her on 11/11/11 as well lol! she's like "you can cross your legs so the baby doesn't come til then!" :haha:


----------



## k8y

notjustyet said:


> Me me me!! I just got my second BFP and according to an online calculator, I'm due on 6th November 2011. That makes me just 3 weeks pregnant :shhh: due to my 24 day cycles. Now just waiting not to see AF on Wednesday then I'll take another and hope it's darker.
> 
> It just feels so exciting and so unreal at the same time!


Congratulation :) Its so exciting isnt it !


----------



## k8y

LuluLamar said:


> In either 10/31 or 11/1. But I'm sure we can hold them in until 11/11. ;)

Congratulations to you :) :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

I know, It's our first baby so this is all so brand new! I'm supposed to be working from home today but keep getting distracted, I hope I'm not like this for the next 9 months!


----------



## Butterfly8

Hey girls! I only joined this site yesterday coz my period was iminent and knew I would need support if I wasn't pregnant (only second month we've tried but feels like forever!) but AF never appeared so this morn I took a chance and tested and I'm pregnant!!!! Arrrggghhh!!! So happy. No one but my husband even knew we were trying! :) so I guess I'll be due around end oct beginnin nov!!! Chuffed to bits ;) hope I can share my experience with you all- go us!! Ha ha x x


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Butterfly and welcome to B&B!


----------



## Butterfly8

Thank you notjustyet!!! Just rang Docs and the midwife is ringing me this afternoon- eee so excited! Can't stop thinking about it. Had my tarot cards read on fri and the lady (who didn't know I was trying) said I was gonna find out I was pregnant with twins next month and saw a birth in November! We'll see eh?!? :) x x


----------



## notjustyet

Ooooh how spooky! That would be such a good story if you were! I haven't rung the doctors yet, just need to let it all sink in first.


----------



## bellaboo

Hi all congrats on your :bfp: I got mine this morning, confirmed with a digital this afternoon!! Based on LMP my due date would be the 1st November. Can't believe that im here!!


----------



## k8y

Butterfly8 said:


> Hey girls! I only joined this site yesterday coz my period was iminent and knew I would need support if I wasn't pregnant (only second month we've tried but feels like forever!) but AF never appeared so this morn I took a chance and tested and I'm pregnant!!!! Arrrggghhh!!! So happy. No one but my husband even knew we were trying! :) so I guess I'll be due around end oct beginnin nov!!! Chuffed to bits ;) hope I can share my experience with you all- go us!! Ha ha x x



Congratulations :) :happydance:


----------



## Jellyx

Hey everyone
I'm due November 4th. Took 2 pregnancy test yesterday both positives & and took a clear blue digital today and the word PREGNANT came up rigth away !!


----------



## k8y

Jellyx said:


> Hey everyone
> I'm due November 4th. Took 2 pregnancy test yesterday both positives & and took a clear blue digital today and the word PREGNANT came up rigth away !!

yay... Congratulations :) xxx :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, can I join you? Got my :bfp: last friday, according to fertility friend, my expected due date is Nov 2nd (based on ovulation date)

So excited!! Hows everyone feeling??


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you? Got my :bfp: last friday, according to fertility friend, my expected due date is Nov 2nd (based on ovulation date)
> 
> So excited!! Hows everyone feeling??

same due date as me !!!! 

My boobs hurt and slight sicky feeling on and off but nothing bad :)

congratulations !!


----------



## AngelBunny

aww hello november mummies!! :hugs: xXx


----------



## LoolaBear

*psst* i might be joining you very soon! had the faintest of the faintest lines today and hoping it gets darker (im thinking it will, gut feeling) and if it does my due date will be 4th nov!! :dance: will be stalking you all until i can officially join in. x


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> *psst* i might be joining you very soon! had the faintest of the faintest lines today and hoping it gets darker (im thinking it will, gut feeling) and if it does my due date will be 4th nov!! :dance: will be stalking you all until i can officially join in. x

Yay congrats to you... fingers crossed you will be in here in the next few days :) :happydance:


----------



## LoolaBear

goingto buy another test tomorrow to test with FMU wednesday morning. i really hope it gets darker. x


----------



## Jellyx

I Had more symptoms when I wasnt pregnant than nwo that I am lol !
I do have sore boobs, I' have been very congested the past few days with a very runny nose. I had cramps on 7dpo and I'm having some on and off cramps today. I did notice my skin got dry and I had lot of small pimples in my chin. Other than that I feel fine !


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed loolabear! Mine started really faint!!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> Fx'ed loolabear! Mine started really faint!!

thanks DrGomps. this is as faint as the positive i had with my angel and then three days later i got a definate positive so im hoping that things will go that way again. even though the tests are different to last time the line looks identical. x


----------



## DrGomps

what tests did you use?


----------



## LoolaBear

i used a superdrug own brand (its a health/beauty store here in the UK) they are 10miu sensativity. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy crap, you ladies are quick. HH9M from an April 2011 Mommy!


----------



## prdlyexpectng

congrats ladies


----------



## MummyCat

Hellooooooooo...

I got my BFP today... due 1st November, expecting number 2 with an almost 2 year old to keep me busy and on my toes! 

Had a MMC at 10 weeks in November last year, kinda weird I now end up due in Nov. Also had a chemical pregnancy in my last cycle, so a little paranoid about getting too excited! Just hoping and praying this is a sticky bean! 

Congrats to you all and hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you all! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

loola...I really don't like the 10 miu ones I used, they are much fainter then some 25 miu ones I have still. I think if you tried with FRER there would be a definite positive.


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> loola...I really don't like the 10 miu ones I used, they are much fainter then some 25 miu ones I have still. I think if you tried with FRER there would be a definite positive.

funny enough you should say that ive gone a brought a FRER off ebay last night so going to hold off testing till it arrives which should be in a couple of days.
im not holdin gout hope now though as the cramps started this morning and going by last cycle this isnt a good thing, so now thinking the :witch: is on her way. but even if im not this cycle, becuase of my short cycles i will still be a november mummy next cycle as i would roughly be due the 29th nov if i catch next cycle :haha:
but as they say it isnt over until the :witch: rears her ugly face. hope i get to join you all very soon properly. xx


----------



## DrGomps

mummycat, sticky :dust: !!!

Loolabear, awe, fx'ed she stays away for 9 months!


----------



## madmax

I shall come join u! Blimey you are all on the ball aren't u! Congrats to all. Hard to work out for me about 1.11.11 i think? Cycles had gone weird the past few months! Looks like agnus castus and Vit B6 complex did the job!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

hey could you lovely ladies check out my tests please and tell me if you see anything at all?? it doesnt matter if you cant on the top two just the bottom one mainly. thank you kindly xxxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/544469-can-you-see-see.html


----------



## seoj

That is too funny.... I calculated my EDD online and Nov. 2nd 2011 as well!!!! hehe ;) 

I'm very excited to have a Nov baby!!!!! This is my first pregnancy, and it really just felt right this month. 

Hope we all have a H&H pregnancy! ;)


----------



## seoj

LoolaBear said:


> hey could you lovely ladies check out my tests please and tell me if you see anything at all?? it doesnt matter if you cant on the top two just the bottom one mainly. thank you kindly xxxxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/544469-can-you-see-see.html

I think I see a little something on the 3rd test... those are prob similar to the ones I first got my BFP on... the first one I took I seriously thought I was losing my ever loving mind! I thought I saw a 2nd line- but it was so so faint... but each day it got a tad darker- so by day 3 I thought, well, maybe this IS it? lol. So I backed it up using a First Response EPT (the 6 days early one)... that was 13dpo and there was for sure 2 lines... 

Best of luck hun! Hope this is IT for ya :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

thank you. hopefully my FRER will be here by thursday so i can test to see if it is a definate positive or not, so hope it is. xx


----------



## sara1786

k8y said:


> Hiya..
> 
> I am due 2nd of November 2011 with baby number 2. I have a nearly 2 year old little boy and am very excited :happydance:
> 
> Who else is due in November ?
> 
> not really getting any syptoms apart from I had a bit of a dragging senstaion in my boobs. Kind of like the feeling you get when you are breast feeding and you hear your baby cry. but very mild version of.
> 
> exciting exciting :thumbup:

that's my due date too :happydance:
I lost my first pregnancy, after 11 weeks, in November. After many attempts for another pregnancy, it's finally happened!! I'am super excited!!

congrats to you!!


----------



## Niamh22

I am due in November not sure about the date as i have caught straight after a MC before my AF but i think something like the 3rd of November my bday is the 4th so would be lovely if i am about right on dates can't think of a better present x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats ladies.... :dust: for a happy and heathly 9 months!

A lot of us are here on the back of miscarriages!! Fingers crossed these beans stick!! :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

So hows everyone doing? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## MummyCat

Loads of nausea (mine started really early) and some cramping... tired too. 

Anyone else?? :hugs:


----------



## Niamh22

morning sickness got me flow blownyesterday sore swollen boobs headaches tired up 3 tmes last night to pee, feel like i am constantly in the toilet either vomiting or peeing lol but I am embracing every last one of them


----------



## notjustyet

I haven't had morning sickness properly yet, just a bit of nausea when I'm hungry. Its the sore boobs and the tiredness that sets this apart from my usual AF. I am also snappier than normal! As OH found out yesterday!


----------



## Niamh22

oh yeah i am moody my OH calls them my mormones he got to them well with my LO and is very excited about them being back (not) lol


----------



## notjustyet

Haha I like that, at least he knows what he's in for! Have you told anyone yet? I'm seeing my family this weekend because it's my birthday so I'm tempted to tell then, but then I know I should wait otherwise the pregnancy will feel even longer! The next time I'll be seeing them will be when I'm 8 weeks, so I think we should wait till then, but not sure! What did you do with your first?


----------



## MummyCat

Oh, it's a tough one... but everyone feels differently about this..

With our first, we told immediate family immediately and everyone else at 12 weeks... but we'd had a miscarriage at 7 weeks before her.

We then fell pregnant in Sept 2010 and after a scan at 8 weeks decided to tell everyone as we were happy and confident... we then had a MMC at 10 weeks, so everyone knew then we'd lost the baby... but in a weird way... i think it was better... the support we had was out of this world!! People showed such concern it was really heart warming. 

so now we don't know what to do! :haha: Our immediate family know... but we might wait a bit before telling everyone! :shrug:


----------



## Niamh22

my first i told my parents and his parents before scan and that was it. i will be keeping quiet this time till i am 12 weeks as i have caught straight after a MC so i am a bit scared by trying to be positive x


----------



## MummyCat

completely understand that hun! :hugs: hoping you'll have great news to tell the family in a couple months! xx


----------



## Niamh22

yeah me to i may cave at some point and tell my mum so if anything does happen she would be there. but at the moment i don't want to jinx it so just you guys to talk to but that will keep me sane at least i have people here to share it with it does help x


----------



## notjustyet

There is no right time to tell is there! I'm edging toward trying to keep it to myself a bit longer and then at least I'll have been to the doctors and got the ball rolling a bit when I tell everyone. Plus my sister's having her 20 week scan in a few weeks and I don't want to steal her thunder!


----------



## suri13

Hello, I am new here but was reading up on all that been trying TTC!!! I had been TTC for a year and 5 mths and just got my first :bfp:!!!!:happydance:
According to the on-line calculator my first :baby: will be due 3rd November!!! He He I am so excited but going to get it confirmed for definate later today! I have wished for this for so long......Big hug and best wishes to you all:hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Suri! And welcome to B&B! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

HUGE congrars Suri :dust: for a sticky bean!!!

Oooh... notjustyet how lovely you and your sister will have babies close together!!! xx


----------



## notjustyet

I know! I've been mega broody since early last year, then joined here to try and make me wait and concentrate on the wedding instead (hence the name notjustyet - referring to having babies!) then got a puppy to try and stop the brood, then my sister found out she was expecting (unplanned) and since then it's just seemed like it's meant to be. I currently live an hour away from my family but when bubba is a bit older and we start trying for number 2 we'll move back home so that the cousins can grow up together. She's gonna be so excited when she finds out!


----------



## MummyCat

Hahahaha... bless ya! You're heart won out then! :D 

I bet your sister will be thrilled to bits! I'd love it if my brother had a kid.. but he needs a steady partner first! :dohh:


----------



## notjustyet

My other sister already has a little boy, but he's 11 and none of us (her included tbh) were ready for kids then so its just been him on his own for a long while. My OH has a nephew 2 years younger so they consider each other cousins, but they don't see each other as much as proper cousins would so I'm really looking forward to my bubba growing up with their cousin and being able to share the whole thing with my sis!


----------



## k8y

congratulations everyone :)


----------



## MummyCat

notjustyet said:


> My other sister already has a little boy, but he's 11 and none of us (her included tbh) were ready for kids then so its just been him on his own for a long while. My OH has a nephew 2 years younger so they consider each other cousins, but they don't see each other as much as proper cousins would so I'm really looking forward to my bubba growing up with their cousin and being able to share the whole thing with my sis!

It's very exciting :dance: our cousins have kids the same age as Lottie... so shes got lots of 2nd cousins to grow up with. The kids are Matt (4), Ethan (3), Lottie (almost 2), Reiss (1), Emily (5 months) and us due in November :)


----------



## x melanie x

can i join please??! i did a test yesterday and today and the line is geting darker, so i feel confident enough to say i am pregnant! yay. :happydance: according to the online due date calculators i am due on 1 November 2011.

this will be my fourth pregnancy, but third baby as my last pregnancy ended in MC. we have been trying for 15 months, and i'm totally over the moon.

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## k8y

x melanie x said:


> can i join please??! i did a test yesterday and today and the line is geting darker, so i feel confident enough to say i am pregnant! yay. :happydance: according to the online due date calculators i am due on 1 November 2011.
> 
> this will be my fourth pregnancy, but third baby as my last pregnancy ended in MC. we have been trying for 15 months, and i'm totally over the moon.
> 
> good luck to everyone xx

wow congratulations :) :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats suri & melanie! suri, I am due Nov 2nd. 

When are you ladies going to the Dr? I have an appt tomorrow...so nervous, but also excited. 

So I told my family right away...and some already posted on facebook. So the news is spreading quite a bit! One person guessed because I offered to bring sparkling grape juice to a wine and cheese! LOL. 

I am jealous of those that have family close, mine and DH's are in california. But luckily I attend a medical school and live in housing with all my classmates who are super supportive and I know will help out. Also considering a nanny share!!


----------



## haileyhobbit

My online due calculations based on 30 day cycle, suggest that I am due 4th nov. However I think this depends on which website I use. Another has suggested the 2nd. My last pregnancy lasted 42 week, so I wont quibble over a couple of days. Found out very early, and cant help but feel anxious as AF would have been due in 2 days. Fingers crossed that Ive offended her and she wont visit again for 9 months.


----------



## loob53

Hey Ladies,

Can I join u too???? I found out 2 days ago that I am expecting after a long hard battle and many upsets.

I have been to the docs today all confirmed, got my antenatal app on the 11th March so excited about that. This is my third baby and I hope that I can remeber all lol. By the calculations, I am duer on the 1st November 2011

OOOOOOOO EXCITING:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lou x x x x


----------



## Niamh22

yeah congratulations loob53 and haileyhobbit x


----------



## suri13

DrGomps said:


> congrats suri & melanie! suri, I am due Nov 2nd.
> 
> When are you ladies going to the Dr? I have an appt tomorrow...so nervous, but also excited.
> 
> So I told my family right away...and some already posted on facebook. So the news is spreading quite a bit! One person guessed because I offered to bring sparkling grape juice to a wine and cheese! LOL.
> 
> I am jealous of those that have family close, mine and DH's are in california. But luckily I attend a medical school and live in housing with all my classmates who are super supportive and I know will help out. Also considering a nanny share!!

Hi DrGromps
Thank you, I am going to the doctors at 5pm today.....I am also nervous, although I only told my DP so far, didn't want to jinx it......waited so long for this and was even due to have a HSG scan; so obvisouly never expected it to happen, but I am so happy I kept looking at test to make sure......I did another this morning and the line was a little darker but both clearly there. 

I Pray that everyone's little bundles will be healthy and perfect :baby:
:hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

so ladies........im joining in! :dance:


Going by the obstetrics Patient online estimated due date calculator (this is the one my doctor uses) im due 5th November!! guy fawkes night, woop woop :dance: x


----------



## DrGomps

welcome loob & hailey!


----------



## loob53

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.

It so nice to meet other mummies to be due around the same time.

We could possibly swap stories and see how we are all getting on through our pregnancy's

Who has been to the docs and got it confirmed? have any of you ladies got their first antenatal app arranged yet? 

Lou x x x


----------



## Jellyx

Well girls, I went to the Dr today and they gave me a due date of November 5th !
My parents and brother and sister already know, and I also told my 2 bosses ( which by the way I have a very very good relationship with).,, I have 2 upcoming appointment so that way they already know why I'm coming late to work so much ! For the rest of the people I'm going to wait until 12 weeks or so..


----------



## MummyCat

I haven't decided on when I'll go to docs... maybe next week? 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Huge congrats on your BFP's!!

We've just been baking and while I was taking cookies out of the oven, my daughter had moved a kitchen chair towards the sideboard, picked up an egg and cracked it over my laptop keyboard!!! :dohh:


----------



## notjustyet

Haha Mummycat - the joys of parenting!

I've finally got myself registered with a local doctor so I can sort my appointment out next week!


----------



## LoolaBear

my doctor doesnt confirm, its just a case of once ive got a positive then i make my booking in appt with my mw myself.

looks like im going to suffer from evening sickness with this one :sick: with the twins it was morning sickness, with my angel it was slight sickness after lunch but this one, last night and tonight i feel terrible and finding it hard to keep things down :haha:
already thinking this baby's a girl though, im craving the exact same things as i did with my angel and she was a girl. Custard cream biscuits!! yum yum!

other than that im not too bad with symptoms.
hows everyone else feeling? xx


----------



## 3togo

Hi All!

I am due the beginning of November. Just got my positive HPT on Friday and a positive blood test on Monday. I have a 4 year old son, but this baby took a lot more work to conceive, so we are extremely excited. Besides my breasts being sensitive to touch, all is well. My appt is March 21....so long away.


----------



## fides

my first post in the pregnancy forums - woo-hoo! i am having a hard time accepting it because we lost our first baby to m/c late October, and although part of me has just known that we are pregnant for about a week now, i guess i am in a bit of nervous shock.

So, based on charting, we're due Nov. 2 - i love that so many women on here have the same due date! i've read all of the pages in this thread so far, so i am up to date.

i have to find a new ob/gyn b/c mine just quit a few weeks ago, so i am nervous about going to a new doctor and hoping that they will be willing to monitor this one a bit more.

some of you guys were talking about when to tell people. my mom knows, but other than that, i just don't want to tell anyone until we are past the point we lost the first one, so guess that means we won't be telling anyone until Easter. Wow - Easter is so far away!!

hoping everyone is doing well!!!! congratulations, ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Good to see you fides! And congratulations again!


----------



## loob53

Hey Fides, I am as scared as you are, lots of sticky glue

Hav any of you ladies having cramps and back ache? 

Im just getting so excited about :baby:

We are not telling anyone till 12 weeks or maybe till after that......

Lou x x x


----------



## Jellyx

I have been having some cramps on and off, Today I have felt a lot more. I wonder if it had anything to do with the fact that my period was due today...


----------



## LoolaBear

ive been having minor cramping nothing too major, mainly right along my pubic bone.

ive jsut had fish and chips for my tea (bit of a celebration dinner lol normally quite healthy) but now i am regretting it :sick: x


----------



## loob53

Congratulations tho ladies and happy and healthy 8 months now...........

Lou x x x


----------



## LoolaBear

loob53 said:


> Congratulations tho ladies and happy and healthy 8 months now...........
> 
> Lou x x x

yep, sounds like a long way away but it will go so fast! x


----------



## loob53

loolabear said:


> ive been having minor cramping nothing too major, mainly right along my pubic bone.
> 
> Ive jsut had fish and chips for my tea (bit of a celebration dinner lol normally quite healthy) but now i am regretting it :sick: X

lol keep it down chick, keep it down lol


----------



## LoolaBear

loob53 said:


> loolabear said:
> 
> 
> ive been having minor cramping nothing too major, mainly right along my pubic bone.
> 
> Ive jsut had fish and chips for my tea (bit of a celebration dinner lol normally quite healthy) but now i am regretting it :sick: X
> 
> lol keep it down chick, keep it down lolClick to expand...

:haha: i hope so it was sooooo nice to eat! last for a long time though :( i like to make sure i eat everything thats good for me with eating what i crave every now and then just to keep me ticking over lol. it helps me to feel better if i do things that way. x


----------



## DrGomps

my period was due today, my cramps were worse earlier a few days earlier. Feel really tired today. Exhausted actually. Ugh. 

Welcome Fides, nice to see you one here!! and congrats again on your :bfp: !!!!

Who is going to the Dr soon? I am going tomorrow, not sure why she wanted to see me earlier, maybe to confirm.


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome fides :hi:

We're having trout, cous cous and veg for dinner.. trying to be a little healthier as we just arrived back (on Sunday) from nearly three weeks in South Africa... eating toooooo much yummy food! 

I've had cramping the last two days, enough to make me think... eek... :witch: is coming, rush to loo... and nothing! I remember this with Lottie Pops... so it's a good sign!!


----------



## loob53

I have been to the docs today, and I have got to go back on the 11th March for my antenatal appointment.

My back ache and cramps have been terribe today, I went to the docs thought that I might have had a kidney infection but my urine was perfect.....

Wonder if it could be hormones and ligaments changing?

Lou x x


----------



## weezyweu

Congrats ladies, My LO was born Nov 9th 2010 and is scarey to see this post already. I wish you all look and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## loob53

Thank you weezyweu.

Bet it seems like yesterday with your little one?

x


----------



## LoolaBear

ive got my booking in appt sorted for the 25th march!! 4 weeks to go, cant wait. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Loob... it is indeed...a lot of different things will start happening now and cramping etc is very very normal! 

Weezyweu, congrats on your little one.. bet you can't believe how quickly that time has gone! :flower:


----------



## loob53

Hi Mummycat

we are due at exactly the same time.:hugs:

Thank you for your kind words tho.

How are you feeling?

Lou x


----------



## LoolaBear

we need to make a november due date signature thingy lol. anyone good at those kinds of things? xx


----------



## madmax

Just a quick question to the November 2011 ladies. When do you contact the docs etc? Its been 5 years since I had my daughter and back then they didn't want to know until you were 12 weeks? Don't know who to ask as I am trying to keep my pregnancy quiet (apart from my very close friends and DH) as several members of staff where I work announced their pregnancies very early for them not to work out. Not wanting to scare anyone because there were other problems that they had, they weren't exactly all fit and healthy to start with! I also suffered a mc in 2008, it was "easier" if it makes sense not wanting to sound callous, because no-one actually knew I was expecting.

Thanks ladies and :hugs: to all.


----------



## MummyCat

YEY!!! :D it's nice to have people due on the same date as you! 

I'm feeling okay thanks, a bit tired today and achey boobs, but all good of course! Would rather have these than not :D 

Part of me just really wants to be able to enjoy the pregnancy, but I'm so nervous we wont make it to 12 weeks again! I'm trying to take it one day at a time and really try not focus on the negative... it's hard!!


----------



## loob53

I would not have a clue...............................:blush:


----------



## LoolaBear

madmax said:


> Just a quick question to the November 2011 ladies. When do you contact the docs etc? Its been 5 years since I had my daughter and back then they didn't want to know until you were 12 weeks? Don't know who to ask as I am trying to keep my pregnancy quiet (apart from my very close friends and DH) as several members of staff where I work announced their pregnancies very early for them not to work out. Not wanting to scare anyone because there were other problems that they had, they weren't exactly all fit and healthy to start with! I also suffered a mc in 2008, it was "easier" if it makes sense not wanting to sound callous, because no-one actually knew I was expecting.
> 
> Thanks ladies and :hugs: to all.

hey your in skeg! i like going to skeg for day trips, the husband and i do it all the time lol.

but back to your question. you need to get in to your doctor about now really, so he can refer you to the midwife as you will need your booking in appt about 8-9 weeks so she can get you refered to the hospital for your 12 week scan in time.
thats normally the routine but it does vary slightly from area to area. i refer myself to the midwife, no longer need to see the doctor first.
perhaps give you doctors a ring in the morning and see wether you have to see the doctor first or not hun, then once you know you can get the ball rolling. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Loola you're right... we need something sparkly! :D 

MadMax, I'd say anytime between now and 8 weeks... ideally you need to let them know sooner rather than later so that they have record that you are pregnant, so they can keep accurate details should you have a problem etc. The doc will notify the midwife who will then get in touch to have a booking appt.. normally around 8/9/10 weeks. 

I hope that helps... that's how it works here anyway! x


----------



## loob53

You can go to the docs anytime you get a positive result, some doctors confirm others dont. I have my antenatal appointment at 6 weeks.


----------



## notjustyet

Yes we do! And a name for this thread - something to do with bonfire night maybe? Like the November Rockets or the Scorpio Sparklers or something? Any suggestions?


----------



## LoolaBear

im not really that good at making signatures so if there isnt someone who could make one perhaps we could ask in the signature request forum? xx


----------



## MummyCat

November Fireflies?


----------



## LoolaBear

notjustyet said:


> Yes we do! And a name for this thread - something to do with bonfire night maybe? Like the November Rockets or the Scorpio Sparklers or something? Any suggestions?

hehe im due bonfire night will be more than one kind of firework going off that night i hope! x


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> November Fireflies?

ooo i like this, its pretty :)


----------



## loob53

They are good ideas, we could call it bonfire babies born.....or sky lighters?

Any more ideas????


----------



## LoolaBear

hhmm i think bonfire babies would be good for those due on bonfire night.

i dont know my minds gone blank !


----------



## loob53

LoolaBear said:


> hhmm i think bonfire babies would be good for those due on bonfire night.
> 
> i dont know my minds gone blank !

Yeh very true loolabear..............


----------



## k8y

I like sparkly scorpios or scorpio sparklers :)


----------



## madmax

Glad you like SkegVegas as we call it here! My mind has totally gone!! lol. I used to spend alot of time working in Lincoln! like it for shopping. I shall ring the docs tomorrow, thank you ladies for your advice. I am trying to think of a name but nowt is happening! I have been really docile at work today, very much to the amusement of my boss, he is also my best friend.

Currently watching Dr who with youngest (DH has got her into it!) trying to get some inspiration from it!!!

I will keep thinking.

Just quickly going back to symptoms.

I swear my (.)(.) are on fire!
DH coffee smells awful and really strong.
Started feeling sicky last Wednesday!! sounds mad I know! I had HG with my daughter all the way thru even when I was giving birth to her! That maybe y it has taken me 5 and half years!
Heartburn
Burping alot lol (tmi!)
Cramps that come and go.

My laptop is playing up a little, so takes time to post!


----------



## loob53

Never really got into Dr Who.

Scorpio sparklers I think is the best one so far, we should have a poll and see what everyone else thinks

x


----------



## k8y

shall we wait till everyone who want to add ideas has had time to add ?


----------



## k8y

but then scorpio doesnt cover the whole of November does it?


----------



## DrGomps

whats skeg and bonfire night? LOL.


----------



## loob53

It covers sagitarius too x


----------



## LoolaBear

is the whole month of november scorpio?? cos if not then that doesnt really make much sense either as not everyone due in november would be a scorpio sparkler :wacko: my mind is completely blank and cant think of anything!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> whats skeg and bonfire night? LOL.

skeg or otherwise known as Skeg Vegas is a town in the UK, quite a popular holiday location on the beach. its called Skegness.

bonfire night is a holiday in the UK, it dates back in history and celebrates the day that this man called Guy Fawkes almost blew up the houses of parliment by sneaking gun powder in through the tunnels that run under neath. we celebrate on the 5th november (the anniversary) with bonfires and fireworks, thats why we call it bonfire night.

theres also a saying that goes with it but i can never remember it :haha: xx


----------



## loob53

Remember remember the 5th of November x


----------



## k8y

skeg (skegness) is a place in Uk - https://www.visitskegness.co.uk/

bonfire night - Guy Fawkes - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Fawkes_Night

:)


----------



## DrGomps

do you guys know the new dates of scorpio? They have been changed due to the new alignment of the planets or some crap like that. LOL. 
In the states nov is known for turkey day...though we are closer to halloween. 
Could be something like 
" expecting a turkey baby "
"expecting a little turkey"
 



Attached Files:







Turkey-Baby2.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> do you guys know the new dates of scorpio? They have been changed due to the new alignment of the planets or some crap like that. LOL.
> In the states nov is known for turkey day...though we are closer to halloween.
> Could be something like
> " expecting a turkey baby "
> "expecting a little turkey"

lol thats the thing, we celebrate bonfire night in the uk you celebrate thanks giving in the states or turkey day (we have our turkey at christmas) so im trying to think of something that is neutral ground for us all. x


----------



## LoolaBear

Daydream Believers - November Babies????


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...besides T day is the third THursday in Nov. 

Bonfire sounds like you are going to burn the baby, but sounds like a neat holiday. :D


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Can I join in please? EDD 2/11/11! :happydance:

x


----------



## fides

i like all of the suggestions so far (even the british ones), except for the scorpio stuff - i would not want to do scorpio sparklers.

when i think of november, i think of drops in temperature outside, leaves falling, chilly winds and apple cider, but then i've never been a smart one at coming up with names...

ooh, wait - the birthstone is topaz, and applies to the whole month - tiny topazes? i don't know.


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi to all November mums to be :wave:

I did a digi test today and I got a BFP I'm so happy :happydance:

My due date according to online calculator is 1st November

Wishing everyone a happy 9months :happydance:


----------



## fides

congrats!!!!!


----------



## sara1786

November is one of my favorite months so I am elated to be due that month... even though most pregnancies aren't born on their due date- let's hope my baby is late so he/she is!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Thanks Fides, I'm so excited but need to start making sure I eat healthy


----------



## Niamh22

I love the month of November as it is my birthday so excited at the prospect of me and bean sharing my bday x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats sweetie!!!! :wohoo:

We'll have loads of November Mum's going us soon!!! I have some friends in TTC that I'm hoping will be here soon!! Keeping fingers crossed! 

Hubby let me lie in this morning... he got up with Lottie and I slept until 8am! :cloud9: it was lush!!


----------



## LoolaBear

i wish hubby let me lie in this morning!
up most of the night with nausea and a migraine that just isnt budging, and still had to come into work lol.
the joys of pregnancy ay?! 

im quite liking fides suggestion of adding topaz into our name title xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh dear... hope you feel less sick soon.. actually... no I dont... hope you feel sick for a few more weeks :winkwink: 

I like Topaz too!! :D Topaz Tinkers, Topaz Tiddlers, Topaz Tummy's for November Mummy's :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> oh dear... hope you feel less sick soon.. actually... no I dont... hope you feel sick for a few more weeks :winkwink:
> 
> I like Topaz too!! :D Topaz Tinkers, Topaz Tiddlers, Topaz Tummy's for November Mummy's :haha:

:haha: well at the rate im going i should become a night owl, sick in the evenings and all during the night but fine throughout the day (so far) so im up all night feeling ill, which isnt helping my tiredness :haha:

i like all of your ideas MummyCat. esp. topaz tummy's for november mummy's i like things that ryhme :haha: xx

anyone have any feelings as to what they might be having yet? i know its early but its fun to guess. x


----------



## whizzyrocket

Can I join in? A bit later than your chat I know, but I did a digital test this morning and I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant which puts me firmly in November! 

It was snowing when both I and my OH were born, so it'll be amazing to have fireworks to herald the birth of our November babies!!

Alice


----------



## LoolaBear

whizzyrocket said:


> Can I join in? A bit later than your chat I know, but I did a digital test this morning and I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant which puts me firmly in November!
> 
> It was snowing when both I and my OH were born, so it'll be amazing to have fireworks to herald the birth of our November babies!!
> 
> Alice

congratulations and welcome :dance: we are still thinking of a good name for our november due date babies so any ideas are more than welcome :winkwink: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Loola... you poor thing... I need my sleep! Hope your sickness switches to day time! :hugs: 

Hubby already thinks it's a girl... he thought our MMC was a boy.. before we lost it of course.. so I don't know if that is a reason why he thinks it's a girly! :D

Whizzy (Alice) welcome aboard... this is for all November Mummys... so of course you can join us! Congrats on your BFP hun :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

ive got a feeling its a girl as well for me.
i feel exactly like i did with my angel who was a girl and i had a feeling about her being a girl.
seems im quite intune with my intuition. i had a feeling i was having twins before finding out it was first time round, then i just knew it was one of each and it was, with my angel i just knew something was wrong with her and knew she was a girl and turns out she was very poorly indeed and of course a girl.
so only trime will tell. are you going to find out or wait until the very end for the surprise? xx


----------



## whizzyrocket

Thanks! It is exciting! I've been looking at prams online this morning- quite fun!

Mummycat, so sad for your mc, but Charlotte is beautiful and so will your next little nugget be. Do you know whether you want a girl or a boy?

I live in a very male environment (husband= flight lieutenant in RAF) so a girl would be nice but I don't mind either way really. It's super! And superbly scary! I know I'm married and it's normal, but I'm worried about telling my mum and my best-friend! Silly really. When will you tell other people?


----------



## LoolaBear

only DH (and SIL as shes a member of BnB) will know until the 12 week scan. with the problems my angel had they want to do some in depth tests at my 12 week appt so will know if its safe to tell people then. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Loola.. there is a lot to be said about Mum's intuition. I've always known when we were pregnant... even with my chemical.. my body is crap at keeping secrets! :rofl:
We KNEW Lottie was going to be a little girl... just had a feeling! :D 

Sorry about your loss... It really sucks doesn't it! How far along were you?

Are your twins boys/girls, identical/fraternal? and what symptoms did you have with them? if you don't mind me asking? 

Whizz.. it's enormous fun the first time round... because it's all very new and exciting and good luck choosing a pram/travel system... it was harder for us to decide on one of those than it was on what car to buy a couple years previous! :rofl: 
Thank you so much.. My little Lottie is a cheeky cherub and hopefully will have a sibling to entertain her soon. I really really don't mind what we have... one of each would be lovely, but equally.. we've had so much fun with her.. another little girl would be great! We will not be finding out... team yellow till the end (same as last time) :D

Your Mum and best friend will be thrilled... I wouldn't be worried about telling them! :D We've told immediate family and I've told a few close friends, those that know me inside and out and are my support system. We're still debating as when to mention to others... most likely we'll wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## whizzyrocket

It does seem to make sense to wait until then, but torture at the same time. Already I felt like a liar talking to my best friend and when she asked for my news saying "nothing much."

Loola, good luck with your tests. Try not to worry. And let us know! I'm glad this forum is here. Otherwise I'd go mad with noone to talk to! Having twins runs in my family too- I'm hoping for an easier roll of the die with my first baby though!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh yeah... the feeling of deceit gets worse as you get closer to 12 weeks... but it's a good feeling once it's all out in the open! :D

This forum has kept me sane many a time... it's great, I joined when I found out I was pregnant with Lottie! and I''m still here! :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

i just knew i was pregnant with my angel and with this one, thats why i even started testing at 8dpo :wacko: :haha: 
i was 17 weeks when i lost her. She had numerous amounts of problems but they said it was just one of those unfortunate things that could happen to anyone. but they said to be on the safe side i will have a more indepth scan at 12 weeks and a follow up at 16 weeks with extra bllood screening at my 12 week as well just to be on the safe side mext time i fall pregnant (now :dance:) 
even though i have a feeling about this one and knowing how impatient i am i really want to try and wait until baby is born, dont know how long that will last though :haha:
the twins are fraternal, one of each. they are almost 18 months now, and growing up into proper little people, so scary. im going to have my handsful with my little man i think as hes already too much like his dad!!! 
lol you got any names sorted yet? ive got it down to two of each, but then i like looking at names when not pregnant :haha: and DH said i could name this baby and he will name the next (who will also be our last). Knowing me i will probably change my mind later on as i like too many names!!


----------



## whizzyrocket

I know my mum and best friend will be pleased, but it is still a big thing for me to say aloud let alone to anyone else! I might call my elder sister later though and let her in on things- she's pregnant too (due in June) so it might be easier.

So far as gender goes, I don't know if we will find out or not. When my sisters had their boys it was very obvious on the scans- one even had a bottom view! Would you say it is very much more special to find out at the birth?


----------



## MummyCat

Awww.... so sorry about your little girl, but very pleased you'll have loads of medical support this time round! 

Your little ones sound so cute! :D We still have the names from our MMC... James /Annabelle, they were the only two we could agree on up until that point. We've not brought up the names discussion yet and might wait till after 12 weeks before we start thinking of them! :winkwink:


----------



## Nyn

Hi Girls! I've just found this thread and will join up if that's ok :)

I'm due I think around 1-4 November with number 3!!

I called the midwives yesterday and have an appointment for 2 weeks time! I've moved house since I had ds2 so it's with new people and a new place etc ...

Congrats to you all!! :)


----------



## LoolaBear

whizzyrocket said:


> I know my mum and best friend will be pleased, but it is still a big thing for me to say aloud let alone to anyone else! I might call my elder sister later though and let her in on things- she's pregnant too (due in June) so it might be easier.
> 
> So far as gender goes, I don't know if we will find out or not. When my sisters had their boys it was very obvious on the scans- one even had a bottom view! Would you say it is very much more special to find out at the birth?

i think it is, ive never done it, i found out with the twins, with two in there i wanted to know as i think i found it harder finding neutral stuff for two babies.

i just like the idea of the anticipation right up to the very last moment and then baby coming out and going 'its a girl'!! or 'its a boy'!! i just like the idea.
but then i hate surprises :haha: once i know im getting one i need to know what it is :rofl: its got to the point now where DH tells me hes got me vouchers for my birthday or something a bit rubbish so that i dont realise im getting a nice lovely surprise. x


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Hi Girls! I've just found this thread and will join up if that's ok :)
> 
> I'm due I think around 1-4 November with number 3!!
> 
> I called the midwives yesterday and have an appointment for 2 weeks time! I've moved house since I had ds2 so it's with new people and a new place etc ...
> 
> Congrats to you all!! :)

congratulations :dance: x


----------



## whizzyrocket

I like a lot of names too- and have been thinking about them for years! This is my shortlist:

Matilda, Adelaide (shortens to Heidi), Violet, Zoe, Amanda, Claudia, Penelope.

Reuben, Frederick, Henry, Albert (although my husband calls me this or Bertie, so it could be odd), Timothy, Edward, Theo.

My OH and I were talking about names in bed last night until 1am!

Do they normally take blood from you? I faint when I give blood! Could be fun! I gave blood last week not knowing I was pregnant. Could that have an impact on the young bean, do you think?


----------



## Nyn

I've just read the last few posts and I'm also wondering madly what to do about telling people. We'll tell all the friends etc at 12 weeks, but I'm seeing 2 close friends and my mum this week (my mum tomorrow!) and don't know what to do!! I have a feeling that if I wait then when I do tell her she'll wonder why I didn't say anything.. 

for the last 2, we waited till nearly 12 weeks but we didn't see them so it wasn't as big a deal.

ummm what to do??!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks loolabear!! :)

Taking blood isn't a problem.. I had lots taken with both my pregnancies and I had some taken a few days ago to confirm this pregnancy. I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## LoolaBear

i wont be announcing my girls names until very much later on in the pregnancy as ive found if i mention them to anyone (even on BnB!) within days ive gone off it :haha:
boys names though its a different story which i think is strange, if i mention it then it makes me like them more and not less!
so boys names we have are Jacob Elliott and Noah James. it was jsut Jacob Elliott until i had a dream last night of the name Noah James and i decided it had to be on my list. Strangely it was because i was dreaming about being at a gig for Noah and the Whale :haha: so not baby related at all.
I did have Annabel as a name for girls on my list, then i mention it to my sister and i went off it :haha: im strangely fickle. x


----------



## sweetie_c

Niamh22 said:


> I love the month of November as it is my birthday so excited at the prospect of me and bean sharing my bday x

Thats great November is a special month too as my due date is the same date as my brothers birthday :happydance:

But I know the chances of baby arriving on due date is very slim


----------



## Nyn

whizzyrocket - I love Matilda and Theo :)

I secretly think of names.. I wish I could know what we're having!!


----------



## whizzyrocket

And congratulations Nyn! 

I only joined my local dr yesterday when we still weren't certain (very efficient- they asked for a medical examination and a urine sample even before I told them I might be pregnant!) 

I too have the new people, new place thing, as I moved here six months ago, and only really know my book group! Are you native to Belgium or was it a BIG move? The thing I'm worried about now is that my husband is due to be posted to another RAF base in November! I don't really want to move house at such a critical moment!


----------



## sweetie_c

Nyn said:


> Hi Girls! I've just found this thread and will join up if that's ok :)
> 
> I'm due I think around 1-4 November with number 3!!
> 
> I called the midwives yesterday and have an appointment for 2 weeks time! I've moved house since I had ds2 so it's with new people and a new place etc ...
> 
> Congrats to you all!! :)

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

whizzyrocket said:


> I know my mum and best friend will be pleased, but it is still a big thing for me to say aloud let alone to anyone else! I might call my elder sister later though and let her in on things- she's pregnant too (due in June) so it might be easier.
> 
> So far as gender goes, I don't know if we will find out or not. When my sisters had their boys it was very obvious on the scans- one even had a bottom view! Would you say it is very much more special to find out at the birth?

Oh wow... your kids will be so close in age! how lovely! :cloud9: I'm sure she'll be thrilled for you! 

Well... there are pro's and con's to both... finding out means you can buy some bits and bobs in a pink/blue... but we found that we wanted all the pram/bouncy chair/playmat etc neutral in case the second was the opposite sex anyway... so really, it didn't matter about buying pink/blue.. and hubby had always had this dream/notion that he would be able to say to me once I'd pushed out the baby... it's a girl/boy etc... and that's how it happened... I pushed Lottie out (with the help of forceps) and he said to me... in tears... it's a girl... it was magical! For us.. well worth the torturous nine months of What are you baby??? :D



Nyn said:


> Hi Girls! I've just found this thread and will join up if that's ok :)
> 
> I'm due I think around 1-4 November with number 3!!
> 
> I called the midwives yesterday and have an appointment for 2 weeks time! I've moved house since I had ds2 so it's with new people and a new place etc ...
> 
> Congrats to you all!! :)

WELCOME and huge congrats to you on your BFP... Happy and Healthy 9 months!! :dust: Hope you like the new midwives! :hugs:



whizzyrocket said:


> I like a lot of names too- and have been thinking about them for years! This is my shortlist:
> 
> Matilda, Adelaide (shortens to Heidi), Violet, Zoe, Amanda, Claudia, Penelope.
> 
> Reuben, Frederick, Henry, Albert (although my husband calls me this or Bertie, so it could be odd), Timothy, Edward, Theo.
> 
> My OH and I were talking about names in bed last night until 1am!
> 
> Do they normally take blood from you? I faint when I give blood! Could be fun! I gave blood last week not knowing I was pregnant. Could that have an impact on the young bean, do you think?

What lovely and very different names! :cloud9: The will take blood from you between your booking in appt and your 12 week scan, they run checks on EVERYTHING. I think you have more bloods at your 12 week scan if you're testing for Downs and also later in pregnancy too.

It wont have an effect on bean... not to worry... your body is working to produce more right now, so all okay!! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

novembers a special month for me too.
Im due, 5th nov, bonfire night. my dads birthday is the 9th nov, and then theres the special dates of 1/11/11 and 11/11/11, i was due 09/09/09 with the twins but they were born 03/09/09 so it would be cool if this little one was due 05/11/11 but born 11/11/11 lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

I need a LIKE button!! our wedding anniversary is the 3rd November... so we like the month too! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

i know what you mean many a time ive gone to like something (like you do on facebook) then had to stop myself from pressing the thanks button. xx


----------



## whizzyrocket

Thanks, Mummycat, good to know that I didn't do a silly thing in giving blood- it is one of the questions they ask you after all. 

I won't exactly be keen on them taking blood but I don't imagine they take nearly as much as the blood donation nurses do so I should be ok if I give myself a pep talk and tell myself to man-up!

And they are different names, yes. I always felt that it was nice having a name not everyone has- there were no other Alices in my school. My little sister is Miriam and I think it's lovely for her too not to just be another Lily. It may be a sweet name but there are so many of them. 

My sister opted for Oliver Dmitri for her little boy as he has Ukrainian heritage on his father's side. My father in law is Danish, so I have wondered whether we'll pay homage to that. My OH's middle name is Axel which wouldn't be so bad, but my father in law is Rasmus! Not so sure!


----------



## MummyCat

bwahahahah... I almost thanked you too :) Really.. it's sad what facebook has done to us :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> bwahahahah... I almost thanked you too :) Really.. it's sad what facebook has done to us :rofl:

:haha: yes! if our life isnt ruled by facebook its ruled by all the BnB abbreviations!! x


----------



## MummyCat

Honey, if you didn't know you were pregnant there is nothing you could do anyway... i'm sure it's all fine :hugs: They will only take a few viles when they draw blood for tests.

I agree about different names, I always loved Isabel, then it became fashionable and now we know 3 of them :) Axel is lovely... I'm sure there are some lovely and different Danish names!


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> bwahahahah... I almost thanked you too :) Really.. it's sad what facebook has done to us :rofl:
> 
> :haha: yes! if our life isnt ruled by facebook its ruled by all the BnB abbreviations!! xClick to expand...

You're not kidding... the amount of times I had to stop before I told hubby that my MIL was annoying me on my recent holiday.... it's like I'm programmed! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> bwahahahah... I almost thanked you too :) Really.. it's sad what facebook has done to us :rofl:
> 
> :haha: yes! if our life isnt ruled by facebook its ruled by all the BnB abbreviations!! xClick to expand...
> 
> You're not kidding... the amount of times I had to stop before I told hubby that my MIL was annoying me on my recent holiday.... it's like I'm programmed! :DClick to expand...

i deal with data protection alot at work and i keep seeing DPO everywhere i keep thinking what the hell has my work got to do with ovulation :wacko:


----------



## loob53

I have 2 boys from a previous relationship and my current partner has 2 girls from a previous relationship, so we do not have any intuition about the gender of this baby, I have all the symptoms I had with my 2 boys and all thr food aversions that I am tasteful to when I had them.

Any of you ladies had similar tastes?

Lou xnx


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha... brilliant! 

Well I need to get my butt off the couch and get some lunch :) We're off to see our NCT buddies at 2pm :) 

Catch up with you all soon!! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Lou.... so far it's sorta similar to Lottie... no real cravings yet :)


----------



## LoolaBear

so far i have everything that was exactly the same as my angel.
the cravings, the huge appitite, the evening sickness, the tiredness, everything is exactly the same as what i had with her.
also i just got a gut feeling its a girl. xx


----------



## Nyn

Thank you girls for the lovely warm welcome! :hugs:

I've lived in Belgium for over 20 years now, but only recently moved from Brussels out to the countryside. My 2 boys were born in the city, and I'm really happy I've found a 'birthing house' they call it here not too far away that is run by a team of midwives. I called up and the lady was so sweet on the phone, I'm feeling positive about it :)

With both previous pregnancies I didn't really have any cravings, but more like food aversions.. things I couldn't go near without being sick lol. So far I'm feeling nothing, so just waiting to see!

my oh has hungarian heritage so that has influenced out boys names.


----------



## LoolaBear

I'm half irish so i like to choose names that have a connection to my gaelic roots.
I didnt name my son my husband did but his name still has a really sweet spiritual meaning to it (im also a very spiritualistic person).
Names with meanings mean alot to me as well, if i dont like the meaning then i dont like the name :haha: x


----------



## Nyn

I'm completely with you on name meanings. I feel the same way :)

ooh there are some really gorgeous Irish names.. you've got lots to pick from!


----------



## LoolaBear

i know, my favourite for a Girl is Niamh at the moment but its no longer on my list :( theres this really chavvy disgusting girl who lives in my mums village thats just named her girl Niamh and shes the type of girl to go about making your life hell if you use her childs name.
but there are so many nice ones out there that it doesnt matter :) x


----------



## Niamh22

that's what i called my little girl Niamh hence my name on here lol. Don't know what i would do if this was a girl as i knew from a young age that i would call my baby if it was a girl niamh and can think of no others that i like lol


----------



## LoolaBear

Niamh22 said:


> that's what i called my little girl Niamh hence my name on here lol. Don't know what i would do if this was a girl as i knew from a young age that i would call my baby if it was a girl niamh and can think of no others that i like lol

DH isnt keen on the name either but i might have it as a middle name, she cant do anything about it then as i wouldnt have copied her :haha: but then i am playing around with other ideas of names that i like for girls, kinda have my heart set on a name but cant decide on the middle name spelling. xx


----------



## DrGomps

wow I missed alot, I am behind you guys (timewise) and I slept about 11 hours last night (so exhausted) anywho... 

welcome nyn and whizz and congrats!
Brilliant name ideas whizz! 

Names are quite a difficult thing to decide because it will stick with them forever (unless they change it). DH and I have a hard time agreeing. Mainly because he is full blood American but his ancestors came from germany (but both his parents are originally from the south, but not life in california). I come from a direct line of dutch Jews which were holocaust survivors so I have a lot of pride in my heritage and would like to name my children after my ancestors who were killed in concentration camps. DH wants names that are not overly ethnic. LOL. And in his family the first born male has the middle name marshall and on my moms side the first born female has the middle name lynne (my mom and I both have the middle name lynne and my mom was actually named after shirley temple's daughter lori lynne). So the middle name is settled. The two names we have agreed on as possible ones is Josephine and Benjamin. But the issue with Benjamin is the middle name Marshall and our last name begins with an s. BMS. Not the best initials.


----------



## DrGomps

Did my first set of prenatal exercises today and eating lots of fruits and veggies. I was really bad about diet and always exercising after the wedding (lost my motivation after I know longer was facing the prospect of being photographed in a silk charmeuse gown) but now that the life of my child is depending on my choices I am trying to be more careful.

DH just started on a case at work (he is a lawyer) which will have him working 13 hour days 7 days a week. :'( guess that gives me more time for BnB and starting a pregnancy journal!!!


----------



## fides

MummyCat said:


> I like Topaz too!! :D Topaz Tinkers, Topaz Tiddlers, Topaz Tummy's for November Mummy's :haha:

i love 'em - those are great!


----------



## fides

welcome to the new moms, and congratulations!!! :dance:



sweetie_c said:


> Thanks Fides, I'm so excited but need to start making sure I eat healthy

Yes - i started back up the "Best Odds Diet" again a few days before we got the positive tests b/c i knew i was pregnant. It is so hard for me to eat enough protein and calcium (i don't really care for meat or diary), but i am going to do my best to provide this child with a good start. 

drgomps, what are prenatal exercises?


----------



## fides

oh, and for the discussion about finding out the gender... We were going to wait until the baby was born to find out what the first one was, but since we lost it at the end of the 1st trimester, i don't know what gender it was (they don't do scans on 1st-time moms until 20wks), and that has bothered me. So, honestly, i am torn. If i somehow knew 100% that this baby would make it, i'd want to wait, but a huge part of me is terrified of losing this one also, so if they do an early scan b/c of my prior m/c, i might totally cave in. i just don't know yet.

this is so cool to have so many women due around the same time - bnb rocks!!


----------



## LoolaBear

i dont know if you get quorn in the states but this is fantasic for protein, and is naturally low in fat.
i love the stuff. xx


----------



## birdiex

Hi Girls, sorry to butt in!

I can make a little signature picture thingy if you like, when you all come up with a name (I can't make ones that move or flash or anything though)!

I've been stalking the thread anyway so as soon as you all decide on something, I'll get on it! :thumbup:


----------



## fides

loola, thanks for the tip on quorn - never heard of it, but will check into it, certainly - thanks!!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh and I like Topaz Tummy's for November Mummy's .
I just did a prenatal workout dvd...focuses alot of pelvic floor with squats etc. Good because it makes sure your don't get too overheated and has lots of breaks to stay hydrated.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Birdie welcome...when are you due?


----------



## birdiex

DrGomps said:


> Hi Birdie welcome...when are you due?

Not too sure yet, 8th or 10th if AF doesn't come - I'm due for AF on the 3rd so I'm hoping it stays away! I'm not going to test until it's late, so I'm just going to stalk until I know the outcome! Fingers crossed! 

& Congrats everyone, H&H 9 months! Hope to join you girls soon! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

ooh...fx'ed for you Birdie!!! I am actually officially late today...15DPO, but I got my :BFP: at 9 DPO (CD 32-I have a 37 day cycle).


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Birdie! Good luck hun! (keeping fingers crossed for you!!)

Hello everyone else :hi: just by the way... I was suggesting in a hurry and technically... it should be Topaz Tummies for November Mummies (if we're being pedantic) but naturally there are a whole lotta Nov Mummies still to join us who will have some good ideas!

Dr Gomps, I love your name ideas already! I'm trying to eat more healthily... it's my snacking that needs to be stopped or re directed :haha:


----------



## Niamh22

I like the topaz tummies name. i think this time i will find out the gender dint with my lo was a surprise but think with this 1 its more practical to know as ive kept all my lil girls clothes


----------



## you&me

:happydance: November Sparklers for 2011...woahhhhhhh...time has gone quick...my baby was conceived valentines day last year, giving me a due date of 6th November 2010.

She managed to sneak in a few days early however and was born by section 29th October.

Congratulations Ladies, wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

ooh I love the name Niamh!! But i completely understand what you mean about the other girl.. I'm sure you'll come up with something equally cute :)

I love the siggy ideas!! love 'em all, so if anyone has preferences... and thanks birdiex for offering to do them!

I've never done prenatal exercises except the birthing ball, which I used with d2. Amazing thing and going to get it out soon :p as for nutrition.. am taking prenatal vitamins and eating more or less healthily ;)


----------



## k8y

I went to the docs a few days ago... Got my first appointment with the midwife on 17th March. Exciting !!!!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks You&Me :)

and also welcome Birdiex!

I like Topaz Tummies too!!


----------



## Nyn

Yey K8t that's so exciting!! I've got my appointment for the 10th march :)


----------



## DrGomps

I am kind of surprised the Dr wants to see me so early, maybe because I am a new patient?? Anywho...heading over there now.


----------



## k8y

Topaz Tiddlers. ?

I like Topaz Tummies too.


----------



## whizzyrocket

Hello to everyone I've not met yet!

I like the Topaz tummies idea, although we could go for November Nippers!

Dr Gomps, interested in your exercises. I've just been to my pilates class (which is excellent as it works on all the muscles in your torso- they call it "engaging the core") but we did a lot of work with the exercise ball today and we all struggled to balance- quite funny, I got the giggles!- so I think when I've got a proper belly it might be worth missing those bits out. I might find myself a pregnant women's yoga class when I can't do pilates with the others any more.


----------



## LoolaBear

im starting my pilates back up next week, i had stopped it for something more strenuous but want to go back to something more relaxing.
also trying to persuade DH to get me a exercise/birthing ball, good for health now, good to help get things going later :haha:
I'm following a nice healthy balanced eating plan with lots of protein, and the odd craving thrown in just to keep the naughtiness in :winkwink: i did this with the twins and ended up only putting on weight that was just babies, work out perfectly as i ended up loosing all my baby weight within a week and was lighter than when i first fell pregnant! (the morning sickness did help a bit with it though lol)
thankfully im not being sick tonight! im feeling a bit queasy but nothing i cant handle. xx


----------



## Nyn

loolabear you're so lucky losing the weight in 1 WEEK??!! lol.. it took me 2 years of steady weight loss both times.. only just got back to the right weight each time and got pregnant again haha. I'm going to try super hard to not put on so much weight this time.


----------



## fides

drgomps, can't wait to hear how the doctor's visit went! i have my first appt for Monday - so nervous!!

i've never done pilates - i'm more into running, biking, swimming, stairmaster/elliptical - those sorts of things that i won't be able to do much of later on since they get the heart rate up too high, so perhaps i should check into pilates and/or a prenatal dvd...

how are you ladies all feeling?


----------



## Nyn

good luck at the doctors DrGuomps!! Give us an update when you're back :) I think you're the first among us to have an appointment!

Hi fides :)

Am feeling pretty good I have to say. I'm having constant cramps and kinda painful twinges though. I rememeber having them before, but don't think they were this uncomfortable. But it's only on and off. Other than that I haven't been able to sleep for 3 days! I just keep waking up with my mind really alert. Might be cause of being excited and suddenly a lot more on my mind. I don't know :shrug:

how about you?


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> loolabear you're so lucky losing the weight in 1 WEEK??!! lol.. it took me 2 years of steady weight loss both times.. only just got back to the right weight each time and got pregnant again haha. I'm going to try super hard to not put on so much weight this time.

took me longer when i lost my angel but then in the short 17 weeks carrying her i did puot on two stone as i gave into my cravings and just lived off biscuits and macdonalds :haha: not going to do that this time, im craving the same things but im going to follow the same routine i had with the twins and hopefully the weight will drop off again. xx


----------



## Nyn

aw sorry to bring up sad memories :hugs:

I know I was guilty of eating bad bad things too tho! I'm hoping that living in the countryside will help a bit as there's no fast food places near by so I can only eat what I have in the house. Now I need to be careful what I buy :p


----------



## birdiex

https://i52.tinypic.com/x452si.jpg

What do you girls think?
I can add whatever wording when everyone decides :thumbup:
Don't be scared to say if it's too big or if it needs tweaking!

ETA: smaller version!

https://i56.tinypic.com/2qv3vd4.jpg


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> aw sorry to bring up sad memories :hugs:
> 
> I know I was guilty of eating bad bad things too tho! I'm hoping that living in the countryside will help a bit as there's no fast food places near by so I can only eat what I have in the house. Now I need to be careful what I buy :p

no you didnt bring up sad memories hun, its going to be a sad time for me next week as she would have been due the 6th march but whenever i think of her im happy, happy that i was blessed to have her in my life even though it was only a short time.

i like it birdie, maybe a bit big though. xx


----------



## fides

Nyn, i've been the same way - waking up wide awake every morning! excited would be an understatement - i had heard that women who lose their first baby never enjoy a pregnancy after that, but in my case, that is so not true (so far, at least) at all! i am feeling great, to be honest! :dance:

birdi, i like the rectangular one, but also think it could be a bit smaller. well done!


----------



## LoolaBear

birdie deifantely like the smaller one.

i just found this on google lol: 

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/graphics-month/november/november_baby.gif

thik its really pretty :haha:


----------



## birdiex

I certainly prefer that one off the internet, I think a little bit of theft is in order! Hehe!


----------



## whizzyrocket

I do the only classes at my gym that are at my level- pilates and spinning. The others are done to get the fellows on base military fit! I'm not bad but I'm not THAT fit!!

I've not had any funny foody things yet, no cravings and I'm not feeling sick. But things are smelling more than usual and I am feeling hungry! 

I'm definitely going to breastfeed to help me lose the weight I will inevitably gain.. for other reasons too of course. I'm a little worried about the possibility of not regaining my figure and whether my husband will still find me attractive. I know you have a saggy belly for a while afterwards, but can anyone tell me roughly how long it took to go back to some semblance of normal??


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi ladies

I got my bfp today at 9 dpo. Eeeeeek. Due November 8th. I am going to re through this thread so I know who you all are, but hellomfor now. And Congrats to everyone here


----------



## LoolaBear

MrsLQ said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got my bfp today at 9 dpo. Eeeeeek. Due November 8th. I am going to re through this thread so I know who you all are, but hellomfor now. And Congrats to everyone here

congratulations! :dance: welcome to the _________________ (we havent decided on a thread name yet :haha: ) feel free to have some input as its a group thread, the more the merrier.

Birdie, im looking around to see what else i can find hehe think som thieving may be in order :winkwink: x


----------



## MummyCat

Birdie... you're brilliant!!! Love it :) Like the one you found too Loola!! :flower:

Whizzy.. that can vary on each person, I was naughty and didn't work hard at losing it... took me ages... but I plan on losing it quickly after this one!!

Hope everyone is ok... I'm having a bit more cramping and feeling a bit bloated! Looking forward to the weekend now! Hoping these next few weeks roll on by quite quickly! :D x


----------



## MummyCat

Hey MrsLQ... welcome aboard and Huge Congrats!!!!!! :dust: have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

hey!!! what about the......................Chrysanthe-mums!!! chrysanthemum is the flower for november.
oh what joys google can bring us :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

im really stupidly gassy mummycat. and tired, but i know as soon as i lie down i wont be able to fall asleep. thankfully ive only got tomorrow at work then im off for two weeks! looking forward to it :haha: x


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> hey!!! what about the......................Chrysanthe-mums!!! chrysanthemum is the flower for november.
> oh what joys google can bring us :haha:

Bwahahha... love it :D



LoolaBear said:


> im really stupidly gassy mummycat. and tired, but i know as soon as i lie down i wont be able to fall asleep. thankfully ive only got tomorrow at work then im off for two weeks! looking forward to it :haha: x

oh the gas... drives me loopy... my poor DH :rofl:

Yey for the time off!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsLQ

hello again ladies.....

I really really like November fireflies....that gets my vote!

I am not going to tell anyone for as long as I can. Well, I say that, we have both said we can tell our best friends when we get to 6 weeks. Team Yellow all the way....we were this with Oliver too!!!

My symptoms are quite strong considering Iam only 3 weeks and 2 days....

*GAS!!!
*SORE BOBS
*SICKY FEELING
*TIREDNESS
*GONE OFF TEA


----------



## LoolaBear

ive just made this what do you think?

it can be changed of course depending on the name we finally choose!

https://image.blingee.com/images18/content/output/000/000/000/73f/719605012_1057065.gif
Online Photo Editor


----------



## LoolaBear

and of course i odnt mind having a play around with other pictures and sparklies x


----------



## fides

mrslq, welcome and congrats!!

i am loving the banners so far, stolen and not!


----------



## LoolaBear

right off to bed ladies, i am completely pooped and got a long day at work tomorrow unfortunately :( i will still be able to speak to you all though, the joys of working infront of a computer :haha:
speak to you all tomorrow! xxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

MrsLQ said:


> hello again ladies.....
> 
> I really really like November fireflies....that gets my vote!
> 
> I am not going to tell anyone for as long as I can. Well, I say that, we have both said we can tell our best friends when we get to 6 weeks. Team Yellow all the way....we were this with Oliver too!!!
> 
> My symptoms are quite strong considering Iam only 3 weeks and 2 days....
> 
> *GAS!!!
> *SORE BOBS
> *SICKY FEELING
> *TIREDNESS
> *GONE OFF TEA

Oh goodness... you sound like me.. I had pretty much all these while away on holiday (last week) I knew I was preggers before doing the test! :D 

I love your little ticker about not having a ticker! :rofl: 



LoolaBear said:


> ive just made this what do you think?
> 
> it can be changed of course depending on the name we finally choose!
> 
> https://image.blingee.com/images18/content/output/000/000/000/73f/719605012_1057065.gif
> Online Photo Editor

Oh man... that is toooooo cute! I'm happy with anything! So not fussy! So I'll def go with the flow! would like to add... loving that little flutterby too! :D


----------



## fides

'night, loola!

mrslq, i didn't even notice that ticker - rofl!


----------



## DrGomps

love the ticker and the chrysanthmums! So cute!!


----------



## ds0910

November 1st here!:happydance: It is so nice to have people expecting the same time as me. Congrats to everybody and I look forward to chatting with everyone for 9mon+!! Best of luck!


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats DS0910!!! :dust: for a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: oh and Welcome to BnB too! :hugs:

So it looks like I'm seeing the doc today ladies.... had to book in to take Lottie to see her as she's in no fit state to attend nursery. :( 2 days back at nursery after our hols and shes ill! Arghhhhhhhhhhh! :grr:

Hope everyone has a great Friday!! 

Cath xx


----------



## MummyCat

I've just seen Dr Gomps with her banner.... I'm so going to add it to mine too!!!! :D I love it! 

xx


----------



## k8y

Ive just added chrysanthmums to the title of the thread :) love it !!! Think someone on here has it as their username.


----------



## LoolaBear

its a wonder what google can come up with!
i didnt even know it was the flower for november until i googled it and thought it was brilliant as its got MUM in the title :haha: 
will have to wait until i get home til i can add it to my siggy, stupid work computer doesnt let me add blingee things as its a blocked website at work :(

is it ok though? i can change it slightly if people are wanting. I went with a sparkly lettering for us in the UK for bonfire night, and i went with the Orange/Bronze colour for Turkey Day in the states (every photo i found for Turkey day on google had an autumnal theme so went with these colours) and then i wanted to add a little something more so added the little golden bronze butterfly to make it pretty.
but as i say if there are some things people want to add to it (like extra sparkle or something) then let me know and i will have a play around when i get home. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

oh and when i get home i will re jig the signature address so that everyone doesnt have the photo editor link at the bottom of it lol. xx


----------



## sweetie_c

ds0910 said:


> November 1st here!:happydance: It is so nice to have people expecting the same time as me. Congrats to everybody and I look forward to chatting with everyone for 9mon+!! Best of luck!

Congrats :happydance: wishing you a happy healthy 9 months

I'm also due on the 1st


----------



## LoolaBear

oh ds0910 ive only just noticed your post :dohh: im half asleep today!
congratulations and welcome to the chrysanthe-mums! :dance: xx


----------



## lr6686

Hey all, 

Got my bfp 2 days ago. My EDD is 3rd November 2011! Hope you don't mind if I join you all? :blush:

H&H 9 months


----------



## LoolaBear

lr6686 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my bfp 2 days ago. My EDD is 3rd November 2011! Hope you don't mind if I join you all? :blush:
> 
> H&H 9 months

hi hun! i replied on your other post as well, but theres a signature block thats been created for us a few posts back, if you fancy adding it. you dont have to, also if theres any ideas you may like to add to it as it was jsut a quick thing i threw together then feel free to contact me. xx


----------



## lr6686

Hey hun, I saw, that's how I found this one ;-) I tried to add the picture, but it didn't work. So not sure whats that's about. At least I got my tickers working :D


----------



## LoolaBear

when i get home from work i will send you the link to put into your signature. xx


----------



## gems86

I got my BFP! According to a due date calculator online, I'll be due 7th Nov. I conceived on Valentine's day! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

gems86 said:


> I got my BFP! According to a due date calculator online, I'll be due 7th Nov. I conceived on Valentine's day! xx

congratulations and welcome! :dance: i think i concieved valentines day. or i was due to ov around then anyway, got a feeling i may have ov-ed a bit earlier this cycle though. xx


----------



## k8y

-


----------



## DrGomps

welcome Louise & DS!! 
k8y you changed the title, yay! 
Loola I love the pic and didn't even realize how you incorporated both bonfire and turkey day...love it!!

so after my scare yesterday (having bleeding during my pelvic exam) feel better. Spotting stopped. Was afraid I would get full on aunt flow (yesterday was the day I could expect her).


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> welcome Louise & DS!!
> k8y you changed the title, yay!
> Loola I love the pic and didn't even realize how you incorporated both bonfire and turkey day...love it!!
> 
> so after my scare yesterday (having bleeding during my pelvic exam) feel better. Spotting stopped. Was afraid I would get full on aunt flow (yesterday was the day I could expect her).

glad your feeling better, Put your feet up and take it easy :) :thumbup:


----------



## suri13

Hi everyone, well I am waiting for the call from my midwife, not sure exactly when I conceived but according to the digital test I am 2-3 weeks, my cycle was short in January after being ill in hospital, but I know my first day of period was on 21st January, so hoping to know exactly how far I am soon.

I only had a feeling I was pregnant when I had a funny gassy, bubbly belly and Ov cramps for more than a week, then my BB's felt sore for the first time ever! Ha I only took a test by chance but after we had been trying for a year & 5mths I had that feeling! 

Well the pain in my side is not too bad now, although I have noticed the pale pink discharge on the tissue yesterday and I am feeling sicky, lost my taste and not feeling hungry, also BB's still sore! Has anyone else got the same symptoms as me right now??? I am just trying to work out how far I have gone so far! 8)


----------



## LoolaBear

hey peeps if you dont want the Photo Online Editor link at the bottom of the chrysanthe-mums signature then what you need to do is take this bit out of the signature link : Free Photo Editor[/URL its the last bit of the address.
takes the link away and also gives you more space if you want to add extras to your siggy. xx


----------



## fides

welcome to the new mums!! :dance: congrats on the :bfp: !!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> welcome Louise & DS!!
> k8y you changed the title, yay!
> Loola I love the pic and didn't even realize how you incorporated both bonfire and turkey day...love it!!
> 
> so after my scare yesterday (having bleeding during my pelvic exam) feel better. Spotting stopped. Was afraid I would get full on aunt flow (yesterday was the day I could expect her).

well i wanted to make it worldwide friendly hehe.x


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome lr6686 and Gems :flower: and congrats!!! :dust: for sticky beans!

Andrea, glad you are feeling better... it can be so very stressful! :hugs:

Loola I think you did a fab job! Personally I don't think it needs any changes! :D 

Suri, I would say you're about 5 weeks. Have you seen your doctor yet? The normally confirm your due date based on lmp. 

I've had annoying nausea (no actual throwing up) for about a week now and sore BB's! 

Anyone got anything nice planned tonight/this weekend? 

I have a doctors appt this afternoon.. Lottie's a little unwell, so need to see the doc and might as well let her know I'm preggers too! :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

nothing planned, thinking if the weather is ok we might take a day trip to Skegness, but it all depends on how i feel.
currently though feeling like ive got a huge ball of blood in my mouth yak :sick: and contemplating changing my signature as i think it may look too big :haha:
mummycat hope lottie feels better soon x


----------



## fides

mummy, that is great that you get to have your 1st doc appt today - hope all goes well!!

we don't have anything big planned this weekend except a few parties and such that we need to attend - it will be SO hard not screaming out, "we're pregnant again!!" lol


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... sounds nice... the trip to Skegness (not the blood taste in mouth) I had ice cream last night and it tasted awful... damn metal taste! :grr:

Your siggy isn't too big, but I know what you mean... I had a reshuffle to make mine a little smaller! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Fides :hi:... I got my doc appt not by choice, more convenience :haha:... but I'll maybe see if she suggests anything for me in terms of extra support due to MMC and Chemical I had before this cycle. so will report back with anything interesting!

Oooh... good luck keeping your secret! We're seeing family on Sunday... they're cousins of my hubby's and one of them I'm very close to, she knows we're pregnant... but we wont be telling the others!


----------



## DrGomps

my siggy is totally out of control. LOL I kind of like it though. showed it to DH and he was cracking up. 

I have told alot of people...probably bad..but this is my first real pregnancy...so scared that I will have a mc. But at least I will have support if it happens. I havent fully announced it on facebook or anything. The one person I don't want to know is my boss but she does not have the same social networks as me so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MummyCat

A whole bunch of family and friends knew when we had out MMC. and to be honest... it was better... they knew we were in a rough place and the love and support was phenomenal! :hugs: 

:rofl: loving your siggy!


----------



## Nyn

Hi everyone!

wow I missed a lot!

Loola - will be thinking of you on the 6th :hugs: And ENJOY your 2 weeks off!! I love the siggy you made! but am having a blonde moment and can't figure out how to add it to my sig :blush:

birdie - I like the rectangular one and agree about it being a bit smaller :)

fide - am glad to hear I'm not the only one with sleeping issues lol. I'm hoping to get in some zzz's this weekend!

whizzy - I think that for most people, breastfeeding burns off the calories. But not for me grr.. I breastfed for 2 years with ds 1 and 1 year with ds2 and both times the weight fell off very gradually but the final 5 kg or so only came off when I'd stopped feeding. the doc said that my body needed the extra bit for feeding.

MrsLQ, dso91, Ir6686 and Gems - WELCOME!! :p

DrGomps - Really glad to hear your doing better :)

Mummycat - good luck at the docs and hope Lottie feels better soon!


I know it's so hard keeping it a secret isn't it?! My mum was here today and I didn't tell her in the end... I'm seeing one of my closest friends on Sunday and I thikn I'll tell her tho :)

Am feeling ok today. A bit sick but I think that's because I just ate a large plate of carbonara :winkwink: 

Hope you all have a good weekend!! xx


----------



## Nyn

oh yeah! and last night I dreamt I gave birth to twin boys...

... in my bath tub (which isn't that big lol)!! :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Nyn, 

Wow well done you on remembering everyone! :D Can't believe you managed to not tell your Mum! I think we knew for less than a minute before we picked up the phone to call our folks in South Africa! :D

I'm back from the docs... she's very pleased (I've had a couple miscarriages now) and has said she's referring me to a consultant so I can get scanned early and monitored a bit more than previously...it's a bit of a relief as i may need some progesterone tablets etc... so we'll see how things go... she's told me to continue with the 5mg folic acid (8 x the strength of pregnacare etc) and the baby aspirin.

Lottie is okay, well... she's not, but nothing much we can do about it! Calomine/sudocrem for the spots which look like bites on her legs and cotton wool and boiled water for her sticky eye... calpol for the nose and cough! *sigh* Kids... who'd have em eh??

Hope you lovelies have a great weekend! x


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn, just click on the siggy in someones signature and it will take you to the page you can get the code from click on the picture of it, choose the size you want, click get codes, and you want the Forums(1) code, copy the code and paste it in the edit your signature bit of user CP.
hope that helps. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

i am having my very first major food aversion :sick: leeks! OMG DH seems to put them into nearly everything he cooks and i just cannot eat my tea, the smell, the look and even thinking of the taste makes me want to throw up.
so looks like i wont be eating alot :haha: x


----------



## MummyCat

uh oh... I've not had that issue yet, thank heavens!!! :hugs: hope you find something you enjoy!! xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

i think for now i will be living on a diet of quorn sausages, quorn bacon and chicken! they seem to be the only things that dont turn my stomach if i think of them :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless you, i need to keep an eye out for food aversions! So far I'm really looking forward to our dinner... it's a spicy tomato prawn pasta! oh yummy! Just need to get little madam off to bed first! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> Oh bless you, i need to keep an eye out for food aversions! So far I'm really looking forward to our dinner... it's a spicy tomato prawn pasta! oh yummy! Just need to get little madam off to bed first! :D

oooo that actually sounds quite nice! *Just checking taste buds* nope not making me want to throw up! think i might have to go to the shop to get me something to make spicy tomato prawn pasta! x


----------



## DrGomps

ooh the prawn pasta sounds good. I have been eating tons of leafy greens and bell peppers and fruits. Trying really hard to be healthy. 

Mummycat, I am actually using progesterone cream, from what I read there are nothing but positive benefits to pregnancy. I have heard conflicting advice on the baby aspirin.

I really hope breastfeeding helps me lose weight, I am afraid I will gain alot. My mom didn't with her first pregnancy, but when I got weighed at the doctor yesterday I was 8 lbs heavier then the last time I weighed myself ( I was wearing big boots though).


----------



## MummyCat

It's such a simple recipe... but divine!! We use the frozen raw prawns (so we have control of cooking them) and fry some onion, add the prawns, as they start turning pink chuck in a tin of chopped tomatoes, then I add 1 cube frozen garlic, 1 cube frozen chilli, 2 cubes frozen basil, salt and pepper.... and cook for 5-10 min till done! Just pour over pasta of your choice, we usually use linguine!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> ooh the prawn pasta sounds good. I have been eating tons of leafy greens and bell peppers and fruits. Trying really hard to be healthy.
> 
> Mummycat, I am actually using progesterone cream, from what I read there are nothing but positive benefits to pregnancy. I have heard conflicting advice on the baby aspirin.
> 
> I really hope breastfeeding helps me lose weight, I am afraid I will gain alot. My mom didn't with her first pregnancy, but when I got weighed at the doctor yesterday I was 8 lbs heavier then the last time I weighed myself ( I was wearing big boots though).

im scared of this as well so watching what i eat and hoping breast feeding helps speed up weightloss afterwards.
i actually lost weight whilst pregnant with the twins following the plan im on now so hoping it has the same effect this time round! x


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> It's such a simple recipe... but divine!! We use the frozen raw prawns (so we have control of cooking them) and fry some onion, add the prawns, as they start turning pink chuck in a tin of chopped tomatoes, then I add 1 cube frozen garlic, 1 cube frozen chilli, 2 cubes frozen basil, salt and pepper.... and cook for 5-10 min till done! Just pour over pasta of your choice, we usually use linguine!

sounds devine! i have just sent the husband out to get me some prawns, ive already got everything else in the cupboard, i think you will have saved my life as i wasnt looking forward to eating jsut three things over the for seable future :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Mummycat - try a teabag on her eye, it'll soothe and clean it :thumbup:

Loolabear - I had my first aversion today, the bfp is looking likely! I can't even think about soft-serve ice cream without nearly hurling. Bleugh! This is especially difficult because I work part time at a fast food place where we serve it!


----------



## MummyCat

DrGomps said:


> ooh the prawn pasta sounds good. I have been eating tons of leafy greens and bell peppers and fruits. Trying really hard to be healthy.
> 
> Mummycat, I am actually using progesterone cream, from what I read there are nothing but positive benefits to pregnancy. I have heard conflicting advice on the baby aspirin.
> 
> I really hope breastfeeding helps me lose weight, I am afraid I will gain alot. My mom didn't with her first pregnancy, but when I got weighed at the doctor yesterday I was 8 lbs heavier then the last time I weighed myself ( I was wearing big boots though).

Oooh... how is the progesterone cream used? if you don't mind me asking? My doc was very positive about the aspirin... to be fair... I'd been having miscarriages while not on it... so I figured it could hurt. It's such a low dosage so it literally just helps increase the blood supply to the uterus!

Breastfeeding will help you lose loads, you just have to make sure you eat enough when breastfeeding!


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> im scared of this as well so watching what i eat and hoping breast feeding helps speed up weightloss afterwards.
> i actually lost weight whilst pregnant with the twins following the plan im on now so hoping it has the same effect this time round! x

Oooh..what is this plan??? :D



LoolaBear said:


> sounds devine! i have just sent the husband out to get me some prawns, ive already got everything else in the cupboard, i think you will have saved my life as i wasnt looking forward to eating jsut three things over the for seable future :haha:

hahaha... and it begins... you have a great hubby!! hope you enjoy it! 



birdiex said:


> Mummycat - try a teabag on her eye, it'll soothe and clean it : thumbup:
> 
> Loolabear - I had my first aversion today, the bfp is looking likely! I can't even think about soft-serve ice cream without nearly hurling. Bleugh! This is especially difficult because I work part time at a fast food place where we serve it!

Thanks Birdie... I shall try it :thumbup:, though she'll very likely make a fuss... will try my best! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat, its a protein rich diet.
basically i eat 1 quorn sausage and two bits of quorn bacon (full of protein naturally low in fat) with 1 scrambled egg and a slice of toast with cheese (thinly sliced) on it. this gives me a protein rich breakfast with some carbs and some calcium.
then a chicken salad at lunch (or something along those lines) and then either a pasta dish or meat and varied steamed veg for tea.
i then allowed myself to have something i craved every other day jsut to keep the cravings satisfied.
i like making home made meatballs with a mix of minced lamb and beef. and i make all my own sauces from scratch so i know what is in them.
doesnt sound much but once the mind gets going you can create lots of lovely dishes. but starting the day off with high protein gets the metabolism going all day. (or so ive found with me, i lost an extra 3lbs a week if i ate a protein rich breakfast just before christmas so not when i was pregnant lol) x


----------



## Nyn

I'm going to give the high protein breakfast a try :p

Thanks for the siggy tips!!

Am definitely emotional.. just watched extreme makeover home edition and was crying my eyes out at the end :blush:

With the other 2 pregnancies I was so emotional. I couldn't watch nature documentaries by the end.. just in tears all the time lol


----------



## LoolaBear

haha i cant even bare to think whati will be like monday watching one born every minute!


----------



## bellaboo

Hi everyone, sorry not been keeping up very well with everybodies going on, been just on a high all week. Hope everybody is feeling fine! 

Ive not had many symptoms so far which is wierd when I think about all them months when I thought every little thing could mean I was pregnant. All I have had so far is sore breasts and nipples, feeling hungry all the time especially in the morning, and quite tired at night!!

We went and told my Dad last night as he works away all week, he was very happy got a bit emotional as he knows how long we have been trying. Will be going to tell DH parents tomorrow night. 

Went to the doctors yesterday, she didn't really do much other than tell me to make an appointment with the midwife and gave me a leaflet, which is half about TTC. Got my midwife appointment on the 7th March cant wait, day before my birthday too!!


----------



## fides

birdi, i hope you can officially get your BFP very soon! How many dpo are you?

ha ha - i have two strong food aversions as of lunch today, which i can't believe - i'm hoping that's a good sign - they're both things that made me really sick last time around, but i was completely fine for weeks 4 and 5 last time - morning sickness or even any food aversions didn't kick in this quickly. 

i am also taking the tiny dose of aspirin as a precaution.


----------



## LoolaBear

bellaboo said:


> Hi everyone, sorry not been keeping up very well with everybodies going on, been just on a high all week. Hope everybody is feeling fine!
> 
> Ive not had many symptoms so far which is wierd when I think about all them months when I thought every little thing could mean I was pregnant. All I have had so far is sore breasts and nipples, feeling hungry all the time especially in the morning, and quite tired at night!!
> 
> We went and told my Dad last night as he works away all week, he was very happy got a bit emotional as he knows how long we have been trying. Will be going to tell DH parents tomorrow night.
> 
> Went to the doctors yesterday, she didn't really do much other than tell me to make an appointment with the midwife and gave me a leaflet, which is half about TTC. Got my midwife appointment on the 7th March cant wait, day before my birthday too!!

lol i hate that hungry feeling, even after youve just eaten :haha: youve just reminded me ive got a couple of birthdays coming up, my mums in the 4th and DH's on the 10th.
how exciting that youve got your mw appoitment so soon though! im not allowed to book in with the midwife before 8 weeks. x


----------



## LoolaBear

i know the reasons why i lost my angel so i know progesterone cream of aspirin wont work with me, aparently im a very healthy being for carrying babies :haha:
Birdie, hope you are joining us properly very soon. xx


----------



## fides

bellaboo, i love the little "yay! I'm an embryo" and totally want to steal it! I clicked the link and couldn't find it - what is it called in their list of blinkies?


----------



## MummyCat

Loola thanks for that! I really need to curb my eating a bit! I'm going to try protein rich plan like that! xxx


----------



## bellaboo

The doctor said they only usually see you about 12 weeks around the time of the scan but when I went to make an appointment the recetionist gave me the next avaliable one. I said is not too early as I will only be 6w then but she said no not at all. I don't really think the doctors do much with pregnancy, I was very surprised that she did practically nothing!!


----------



## bellaboo

fides said:


> bellaboo, i love the little "yay! I'm an embryo" and totally want to steal it! I clicked the link and couldn't find it - what is it called in their list of blinkies?

I think it was called avatars


----------



## k8y

mummycat your liitle girl is only 3 weeks or so older than my little boy isnt she ?


----------



## fides

ooh - i love it and found it under the avatars - thanks!! totally want to use that as my avatar on another forum


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Bella... fab news on your appt!! :D 

Fides.. not nice you're already having aversions hun! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> mummycat your liitle girl is only 3 weeks or so older than my little boy isnt she ?

Yes, I think you're right! She was due on 20th March 2009 and came along 13 days late on 2nd April! :D (though we were induced on the 1st). It's a funny age they're at... she makes me laugh every day! :cloud9:


----------



## loob53

Evening Ladies

Well chilling tonight, sent oh out to get me some tomatoe soup and fresh baguette, and going to watch eastenders

My (.)(.) are like a uk map tonight and getting fuller......I hada little pelvic pain tho too, I am really noticing that I am putting on a little weight.

What would you receommend for pelvic pain?

Lou x x x


----------



## birdiex

fides said:


> birdi, i hope you can officially get your BFP very soon! How many dpo are you?
> 
> ha ha - i have two strong food aversions as of lunch today, which i can't believe - i'm hoping that's a good sign - they're both things that made me really sick last time around, but i was completely fine for weeks 4 and 5 last time - morning sickness or even any food aversions didn't kick in this quickly.
> 
> i am also taking the tiny dose of aspirin as a precaution.

I've no idea really. I'm due on on Wednesday, I had ov pains between the 17th and 19th so around one of those days. The pain is the only reason I know I ov'ed, I was a ditzy Dora and missed a couple of pills this month, coupled with the weight I lost recently that must have triggered it. Stil, I'm Hoping and excited. The only reason OH and I were WTT was because of a strenuous family situation and finances, but we both work and things are a lot better. Hopefully we've been blessed and things are on their way up!


----------



## k8y

Yeah. mines the same, I swear my boy will be the class clown. Much better now I can have a chat with him. Im loving that he is stringing words together now too. It shocks me when he does it. I finnished my drink the other morning and he went "wow! good girl mummy!"
love it..


----------



## fides

oh, wow, birdi! hope you get that bfp you're hoping for!!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: loob!! Hot water bottle maybe? paracetemol?

:dust: and fingers crossed Birdie!

Oh k8y... that's the cutest thing. Lottie is also stringing words together and often comes up with things that make us wonder where on earth she learnt it! :rofl: Her latest bit is Mummy all gone, put it back... when she's finished her food and wants her plate put back at the sink! :rofl:


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> :hi: loob!! Hot water bottle maybe? paracetemol?
> 
> :dust: and fingers crossed Birdie!
> 
> Oh k8y... that's the cutest thing. Lottie is also stringing words together and often comes up with things that make us wonder where on earth she learnt it! :rofl: Her latest bit is Mummy all gone, put it back... when she's finished her food and wants her plate put back at the sink! :rofl:

We will start having to be carefull what we say in front of them now haha !! 
Lottie sounds super cool. Lottie is on my list of girls names :)


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> We will start having to be carefull what we say in front of them now haha !!
> Lottie sounds super cool. Lottie is on my list of girls names :)

So true... they pick up on everything! I never knew that I say 'hey' a lot... (it's a South Africanism) until Lottie started saying it.... :rofl:

It's a lovely name (I'm biased of course) :D


----------



## LoolaBear

haha my little boy has picked up nah from somewhere! i always say no and even his sister says no but for some reason he likes to say nah!
thinking that i might not be keeping the prawn pasta down for long :sick: sickness has kicked in something cronic!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ your little one! uh oh... you poor thing! I think my food too much to lose it! :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> LOL @ your little one! uh oh... you poor thing! I think my food too much to lose it! :rofl:

:rofl: true, with the way im feeling and with DH eating really pongy onion rings next to me i will be running to the loo in oh about 10 minutes! thats how well i know my sickness :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

wow you ladies have been chatting up a storm!! I have lab meeting soon here (mean to have at 4pm on a friday) was supposed to play some games with friends after but all I can think about is sleep. was feeling super nauseous and dizzy this morning, but now actual ms.


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> We will start having to be carefull what we say in front of them now haha !!
> Lottie sounds super cool. Lottie is on my list of girls names :)
> 
> So true... they pick up on everything! I never knew that I say 'hey' a lot... (it's a South Africanism) until Lottie started saying it.... :rofl:
> 
> It's a lovely name (I'm biased of course) :DClick to expand...

James was building a tower.. it fell down and he slapped his forehead and went OH GOD !!! hmmmm.. think he might get that from me. 

and also Come on then.. I didnt realise how much I say that now he says comon nen allll the time. but now when i say it i just hear him !!


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> LOL @ your little one! uh oh... you poor thing! I think my food too much to lose it! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: true, with the way im feeling and with DH eating really pongy onion rings next to me i will be running to the loo in oh about 10 minutes! thats how well i know my sickness :haha:Click to expand...

LOL... that was supposed to say *love* my food too much!! Baby brain :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

DrGomps said:


> wow you ladies have been chatting up a storm!! I have lab meeting soon here (mean to have at 4pm on a friday) was supposed to play some games with friends after but all I can think about is sleep. was feeling super nauseous and dizzy this morning, but now actual ms.

Feels better soon hun!! Though nausea is a good thing!!



k8y said:


> James was building a tower.. it fell down and he slapped his forehead and went OH GOD !!! hmmmm.. think he might get that from me.
> 
> and also Come on then.. I didnt realise how much I say that now he says comon nen allll the time. but now when i say it i just hear him !!

:rofl: too funny!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

well that was eventful :sick: :rofl: throwing up whilst trying to stop yourself from laughing is not a good thing!
im terribly gassy at the moment and i farted just as DH was coming out the bathroom i run in to be sick and there he is dancing about like a prat on the landing as aparently my fart stank like a stink bomb!!!
isnt our house a lovely place to come?! :rofl:


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> well that was eventful :sick: :rofl: throwing up whilst trying to stop yourself from laughing is not a good thing!
> im terribly gassy at the moment and i farted just as DH was coming out the bathroom i run in to be sick and there he is dancing about like a prat on the landing as aparently my fart stank like a stink bomb!!!
> isnt our house a lovely place to come?! :rofl:

I can just picture the scene in your house now. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

thankfully its stopped! only problem is now im freaking out over his feet :wacko: ive just looked at them as hes picking his toe nails :sick: and they are really freaking me out! im not normally like this with feet!


----------



## Sking36

Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this site today and it seems like an awesome group of woman with so much in common! Congrats to all who have recently found out they are expecting! I am a mother of 2 beautiful boys, 4&7..and hopefully we will be adding on to our home by 2 more feet! I had m/c with twins this past July @ 11 weeks... AF due 3/1.. Nervous but excited to test! Best of luck to all! Everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Mandyloo

me me!!! I just got a positive BFP this afternoon! My due date would be November 7th! 

Ladies have you all been to the doctor already? What do they do at your first appointment?


----------



## k8y

Mandyloo said:


> me me!!! I just got a positive BFP this afternoon! My due date would be November 7th!
> 
> Ladies have you all been to the doctor already? What do they do at your first appointment?

congratulations hun.. 

I called my surgery and said that id had a positive test and they said in the first intance go and see GP and booked me in the same day. He just asked a few medical history questions and where Id like to give birth and advised me on some stuff. then reffered me to midwife. Its different though depending on where you live. Give them a ring and they can tell you what to do next. :) 

congrats again and welcome :)


----------



## k8y

Sking36 said:


> Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this site today and it seems like an awesome group of woman with so much in common! Congrats to all who have recently found out they are expecting! I am a mother of 2 beautiful boys, 4&7..and hopefully we will be adding on to our home by 2 more feet! I had m/c with twins this past July @ 11 weeks... AF due 3/1.. Nervous but excited to test! Best of luck to all! Everything happens for a reason!

So sorry about you twins. 
good luck with testing and hope that you will be joining us soon. Ill keep my figers crossed for you for a BFP


----------



## k8y

Its 9.04am and my hubby has let me have a lie in.. he and my 2 year old have just bought me breakfast in bed so I can rest... I could get used to this.. should have done it sooner hahaha 

hmm. i can now hear what sounds like spoons hitting my saucepans.. I dread to think !


----------



## notjustyet

I go away for just over 24 hours and this thread goes mad, I couldn't get through all the new pages! But I love the new name and siggy pic - thanks Loola!


----------



## LoolaBear

notjustyet said:


> I go away for just over 24 hours and this thread goes mad, I couldn't get through all the new pages! But I love the new name and siggy pic - thanks Loola!

thats ok!

K8y i am so jealous! i really wanted a lie in this morning but DH was beign a lazy arse and jsut pretended he couldnt hear the twins getting up so i had to get up with them at half 7.
and now hes disapeared off out somewhere and forgotten to take his phone with him so i cant even ring him to see what hes doing cos i want to go out! x


----------



## Nyn

Welcome and congrats mandyloo!!

I'm jealous too k8t!!! 

I kick started my protein rich breakfast diet with a full english fry up this morning :) not feeling very healthy right now lol.

and boy and I grumpy today!!! I just want to yell ARGH! at the top of my lungs :( no reason for it just feeling grumpy... and tired. think it's time for a nap!


----------



## loob53

Morning,

OMG i am feeling very nauceous today, went into town to get my eyebrows threaded and to get a couple of presents, I felt so dizzy and had to sit down I come across resal sick too, I never had anything like this with my boys...is this normal you think?

Lou x


----------



## DrGomps

loob, I have been so dizzy too. Feeling like I have a massive hangover. Also seriously constipated. Been eating lots of fruits veggies and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Nyn

Just had a very long bath and feeling a bit better :)

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well loob and Drgomps. no fun!

my only sympton today is awful constipation..grr..

and also sensitivity to smells.. I had really bad smell aversions with my other 2.


----------



## loob53

Hi Girls

Thanks for the replys, I have not suffered with constipation just terrible nausea, I currently have a fever and one of my glands is up too, which is worrying me.

xx x x x


----------



## loob53

Just checked my temp again and it is now 37.1 I take that this is ok now?

Lou x x


----------



## MummyCat

Sking36 said:


> Hi everyone! I stumbled upon this site today and it seems like an awesome group of woman with so much in common! Congrats to all who have recently found out they are expecting! I am a mother of 2 beautiful boys, 4&7..and hopefully we will be adding on to our home by 2 more feet! I had m/c with twins this past July @ 11 weeks... AF due 3/1.. Nervous but excited to test! Best of luck to all! Everything happens for a reason!

Welcome to BnB hun andkeeping fingers crossed for you! :hugs: Sorry to hear about your loss... :cry: hope this one works out for you! 



Mandyloo said:


> me me!!! I just got a positive BFP this afternoon! My due date would be November 7th!
> 
> Ladies have you all been to the doctor already? What do they do at your first appointment?

Welcome to the thread! :D CONGRATS on your :bfp: :dust for a sticky bean! :D I went to the doc yesterday because my little one wasn't well.. but basically my doc checked by BP, made a note of my due date, got me to fill in a form and took notes for a letter she'll send to midwife! 



loob53 said:


> Just checked my temp again and it is now 37.1 I take that this is ok now?
> 
> Lou x x

Lou hun... I've got no clue about temps! :( sorry my dear! hopefully another lady can answer! 


We had a horrfic night sleep! Lottie was up all night getting sick... 4 changes of pj's! :dohh: hubby let me lie in till 9:30 :dance: but I've done nothing but housework all morning/afternoon cleaning bedding/pj's and trying to get the awful smell out our house!


----------



## fides

Sking, hope you get your BFP; sorry about your loss.

Mandy, CONGRATULATIONS, and welcome!!

Ladies, we have a crazy weekend, so I don't know that I'll be checking in much. I have my 1st ob/gyn appt on Monday, so please send up a prayer - so nervous - I'll be asking for special monitoring this time around, thanks to the m/c, so I'm not sure what to expect.

Sorry to hear some of you are starting to not feel well, but just remember that's a GOOD thing, right? ;) Morning sickness is definetly a good sign, methinks.

If I don't check back in, I hope you all have a wonderful, relaxing weekend!!


----------



## MummyCat

Take care fides and will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! 

Forgot to say... hope you're all feeling a little better soon... though not too soon! MS is a great sign things are okay! 
so have a :flower: and some :hugs: :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, it will be okay. :hugs: I had my first appt, we long and exhausting because of all the blood and poking and prodding. I bled during my pap which scared me but it stopped and I had some spotting after but its gone now. phew. 

loob, sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, but temps are going to be much higher during pregnancy (mine was 99 farenheit today).


----------



## babyanise

can i join,got my bfp today:happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Mandy, Sking and Babyanise - welcome to Crysanthe-mums! :p

aww Mummycat you must be exhausted!!! :hugs:I hope Lottie is doing better today.

fides - good luck with your appointment! Im sure it'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

congratulations to all new chrysanthe-mums!! congrats on the :bfp: and get settled in and make yourself a caffiene free coffee :coffee:
ive been feeling not too bad most of the day, but now i feel yucky :sick: but luckily im not actually being sick so far. 
how is everyone else? x


----------



## MummyCat

babyanise said:


> can i join,got my bfp today:happydance:

Huge congrats hun! and Welcome!!! :dust: for a sticky bean!



LoolaBear said:


> congratulations to all new chrysanthe-mums!! congrats on the :bfp: and get settled in and make yourself a caffiene free coffee :coffee:
> ive been feeling not too bad most of the day, but now i feel yucky :sick: but luckily im not actually being sick so far.
> how is everyone else? x

Thanks Nyn and Loola I'm feeling a little rubbish... the last 45 min I've been very very light headed! Do you guys think it's due to all the cleaning/ironing/making cookies??? 

Dinner will be ready in about 20 min... hubby making chicken and mushroom risotto for us with roasted vegetables.

Hope everyone else is okay! ps.. Loola... you're right.. you seen to have evening sickness! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat, i hope its a sign, i had it it with my angel and i had a feeling she was a girl. ive got a feeling this one will be a girl and ive got evening sickness. and thank you for the :hugs: x
i think doing all that housework can make you feel worse though :winkwink: perhaps its time to make excuses to not have to do anything! :haha:

Nyn, just to let you know its quorn sausages and quorn bacon you need in a fry up for the protein, these contain high levels of protein (well they are made out of protein :haha:) normal sausages and normal bacon dont really contain protein.
also if you grill them they taste much nicer, have less grease in them so less likely to make you feel ill and they keep their flavour better as well. much better for you than normal meat sausages and bacon as well as they are naturally low in fat and the calories in them are good calories and get burnt up during digestion so they dont get stored in the body, bonus! x


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh...sounds promising honey!! 

I knew housework was evil!! :muaha:


----------



## LoolaBear

i just quite like the idea of another little girl as well, even though im happy either way, with my intuition telling me its a girl im just getting excited over the prospect of a nother little girly.


----------



## MummyCat

Completely understand :flower: I don't think I'd mind either this time round! Pro's to both!! :D


----------



## loob53

Back feeling bad and temp has stayed normal, lovely to hear what you ladies have been up to over the day, sounds like you are keeping activre and carrying on, I read that exercise is good for a bad back, my gosh made me worse.

OH gone to chippy to get dinner for us, yum yum, loving the savoury food at the momednt, have spells of hunger then sickness. :sick:

Who has had what feelings recently?


----------



## LunaLady

Hello, girls! I'd like to join you!

I got my first ever BFP yesterday morning at 11 or 12 DPO! Another this morning. I attached a picture!! :winkwink:

DH and I had a romantic Valentine's day getaway to beautiful Victoria, BC and that weekend was the only time we :sex: this month and I had lots of EWCM (and two +OPKs). It was our first month really trying to catch the egg! :happydance:

My due date is November 7th as it is, but I'm holding out for 11.11.11!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1638.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LunaLady

Oh, and no symptoms except VERY sore boobs. I have to wear a bra 24/7, and I usually don't wear one that often. Sports bras are my friend right now!!


----------



## LoolaBear

congratulations lunalady! :dance: im would so love the 11/11/11 as well! but strange feels already telling me this little pip might come early. xx


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks LoolaBear. My friend told me for Caucasian first time mothers the average is 4 days passed due date - and that's what she was with her first baby! So 11.11.11 is looking promising! ;)


----------



## LoolaBear

LunaLady said:


> Thanks LoolaBear. My friend told me for Caucasian first time mothers the average is 4 days passed due date - and that's what she was with her first baby! So 11.11.11 is looking promising! ;)

oh i never knew that, seems round here the average is 2 weeks over! this will be my third pregnany but first natural birth hopefully. Twins with a planned c-section and an angel lost at 17 weeks who passed naturally (with the help of a pessary as it seems my body just didnt want to let baby go)
but i wouldnt mind a due date baby either really as im due 5th november which here in the UK is a bit of an unofficial public holiday. x


----------



## Nyn

Mummycat it definitely sounds like all the cleaning was the cause! 

thanks for the cooking tips loola! yeah, the fryup didn't feel very healthy haha. going to have to look up quorn...

welcome and congratulations lunalady!! aww valentines baby!


----------



## LunaLady

Thanks, Nyn! Yes, it's terribly romantic and a story we'll never forget! :cloud9:


----------



## Mandyloo

Thanks for the sweet welcome ladies! I am so excited! I have my digital test on the counter that says pregnant since I just dont believe it! I feel like I need to just hold my breath for the next 9ish weeks until we get to 12....


----------



## MummyCat

Hey LunaLady...welcome my dear!! Huge congrats on your BFP!! :dance:

I'm feeling a bit better now... bleeding housework! pah!

Yeah I was 13 days late with Lottie... we ended up being induced at 8am on 12 days over... she only arrived at 8PM the following day! Lottie was not coming out... and then we had emergency exit procedure too... the monkey! So I figure I'm in with a chance of hitting 11.11.11 too as that would be 10 days late for me! :D

I wonder if k8y would feel up to making a list on the front page (first post) of all of us and our due dates?? we can add bump colours later and babies details when they arrive... a long way off I know... but it'll be exciting to keep track. k8y..feel free to tell me to go away and stop making work for you! :winkwink:

I know we're in the 1st tri now... but I think we can ask to be moved to the group section once we have more Nov Mums here! I know the June Buds (from my MMC) were moved to the group section.


----------



## LoolaBear

yeah i think you can, and i love the idea of a keeping track thing on the front page.
we can all do gender guesses etc and home made gender tests to go on the front page as well like the red cabbage gender test! and then we could see if they are true or not when it comes to the crunch. :rofl: im making even more work for K8y to do! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

:rofl: ive just made my firsdt ever little hint on facebook! i wasnt going to but i jsut couldnt help it. not going to announce it until ive been given the all clear at my 12 week and 16 week appts as im too scared something could come up like with what my angel had (even though intuition is telling me all is ok this time round, couldnt quite budge the feeling something was wrong with Sonnie) but still the longer i can keep it a secret to my RL friends the better.
but ive just made the status is EXPECTING no make that DEMANDING a lie in in the morning Mr C***********!!!!!! :haha: wonder if anyone will notice what i did hehe :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... liking your ideas for front page.... poor k8y is going to kill the pair of us! What (by the way) is the red cabbage thing???


Ooooh... look at you... I'm to much of a wimp to drop hints... I have some friends who will just ask.... are you preggers?? and I don't like having to come up with lies! :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

well ive had no comments just yet. :rofl: the hint musnt be a good enough one. but ive got it out of my system now so no need for anymore.

the red cabbage thing i found whilst having a nosey in second tri a few weeks back.
basically you get some red cabbage cut it up (but not into small bits) put it in a bowl and pour hot water on it. leave it to soak for a good 15 minutes. drain the water into a clear container, add some pee to the water and if it turns bright pink then you are more than likely expecting a boy, if it turns blue/purple or stays the same then its more than likely expecting a girl. the thread in second tri has had quite a good success rate! i think out of those who tried it only 1 or 2 were wrong.


----------



## MummyCat

oh wow!! That's very very interesting!! I'd like to try it!!! Do you need to be a certain number of weeks first? x


----------



## LoolaBear

well i would say its best to wait until about 16 weeks but some of them were doing them from coming out of first tri and it being correct. so yeah we would have to wait a while first, but we could always practice now to see what we got :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

How exciting! We'll be staying team yellow.. so will only know right at the very end if it's right or not! :D


----------



## tinnkx

notjustyet said:


> Me me me!! I just got my second BFP and according to an online calculator, I'm due on 6th November 2011. That makes me just 3 weeks pregnant :shhh: due to my 24 day cycles. Now just waiting not to see AF on Wednesday then I'll take another and hope it's darker.
> 
> It just feels so exciting and so unreal at the same time!

Hi hun!!! I'm due on the 6th November too!!! my cycle is 28 days, I was due on today and took another test and a BFP came up 100% wooopeeee!!!! CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Tinnkx!


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> How exciting! We'll be staying team yellow.. so will only know right at the very end if it's right or not! :D

im hopingto stay team yellow this time as well. it all depends on if i crumble at my 20 week scan or not, i suppose if i say no straight away as soon as the sonographer asks then there is no going back. x

congratulations tinnkx, welcome to the crysanthe-mums, feel free to add the signature logo to your siggy, just click on it and it will take you to the page where it was designed.
:dance: your due the day after me! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

welcome tinkx and congrats on your :bfp: !!


----------



## DrGomps

I have to know as soon as possible the sex...need to know what kind of theme for the nursery. though I like the idea of a reveal party!!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> I have to know as soon as possible the sex...need to know what kind of theme for the nursery. though I like the idea of a reveal party!!

that sounds like a good idea.
i liek the idea of the surprise, i found out with the twins and would like to not with this one, but then DH and i would like another child in about 5 years so as it would be our last i could have that as the surprise sex and find out this time.
also my mum is coming with me to all my scans and shes never experienced a 20 week scan as they just werent done when i was born so i think it would be nice for her to be there when they say boy or girl.
but i just really like the idea of tryiing to keep it unknown right until baby comes out, im rubbish with surprises.
will jsut have to wait and see, it is 16 weeks away at least so got time to think about it :haha:


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, mind if I join you?

I got my first ever :bfp: on wed night on a FRER, & was confirmed with bloods on Friday! I'm due November the 4th & we are so over the moon, as you can see from my siggy this is an IVF baby!!!

Not got many symptoms apart from occ cramps, sore boobs & occ feeling a bit off. Although I'm totally stressing about everything!


----------



## LoolaBear

Flake-y said:


> Hey girls, mind if I join you?
> 
> I got my first ever :bfp: on wed night on a FRER, & was confirmed with bloods on Friday! I'm due November the 4th & we are so over the moon, as you can see from my siggy this is an IVF baby!!!
> 
> Not got many symptoms apart from occ cramps, sore boobs & occ feeling a bit off. Although I'm totally stressing about everything!

AWWW yay congratulations hun :dance: :dance: so pleased for you.
welcome to the crysanthe-mums! your due the day before me hehe.
feel free to add the signature banner if you want. just click on it and it will take you to the page to get the code to add it to your siggy. 
im not feeling too bad today, jsut a little bit of acid reflux achey boobs and mild cramping on and off, so im actually feeling quite good since finding out! x


----------



## Flake-y

Cool; hopefully I can fit it in! Every time I try to add something it kees saying I have too many lines on my siggy!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies! I got my bfp on Friday after our first month of ttc and I'm due November 7th! :D So excited/nervous!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Flakey and wanna-b- mummy & welcome to the chrysanthe-mums. How do you ladies feel?


----------



## Flake-y

DrGomps said:


> congrats Flakey and wanna-b- mummy & welcome to the chrysanthe-mums. How do you ladies feel?

Thanks! I'm feeling still over the moon, but worried about absolutely everything. If I'm cramping I'm worried, if I'm not cramping I'm worried!

I even put on relaxation music on my ipod last night to help, but as I was falling asleep it fell off the bed & shuffled itself onto a very loud Fratellis song which gave me a massive fright! I can't even relax properly!!! :rofl:

How are you feeling? You are just a couple of days ahead of me! Any symptoms?


----------



## k8y

congrats to all the new mummys to be joining... 


I have updated the front page with Mummies and due dates :) 
If I have missed anyone then let me know. or if I have any wrong.


----------



## LoolaBear

after this week has passed i know i will be more relaxed, AF wouldve been due today so every little thing im rushing to the toilet thinking its started and i was imagining it all lol


----------



## wannabeprego

i just wanted to say hello and Congratulations to all of the new soon to be November Mommies. https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CONGRATULATIONS-1-1.gif

I am hoping to be able to join you girls on this thread soon. AF is late right now and I have been getting faint second lines on my HPT's so hopefully in a couple of days I will know if I am or not and if I can join, If I was prego i would be due on 11/04/2011..... So wish me luck and i will come back and let you girls know what happens...:flower:


----------



## DrGomps

thanks k8y!! That must have been alot of work!!


----------



## k8y

wannabeprego said:


> i just wanted to say hello and Congratulations to all of the new soon to be November Mommies. https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/CONGRATULATIONS-1-1.gif
> 
> I am hoping to be able to join you girls on this thread soon. AF is late right now and I have been getting faint second lines on my HPT's so hopefully in a couple of days I will know if I am or not and if I can join, If I was prego i would be due on 11/04/2011..... So wish me luck and i will come back and let you girls know what happens...:flower:

sounds really promising :) good luck


----------



## repogirl813

hey ladies i'd love to join you had my first BFP 9 DPO on 2/20/11 putting me due around 11/5/11!!!!!!!! Congrats to all of you others, can we compare some symptoms!! I have had mild cramping that comes and goes some horrible heartburt thank goodness for tums and breasts become more sore each day and have taken like 8 tests to be sure the lines getting darker i don't think it can get any darker at this point!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

DrGomps said:


> congrats Flakey and wanna-b- mummy & welcome to the chrysanthe-mums. How do you ladies feel?

Verrry nervous like Flake-y! Keep worrying it's "gone" and every pain I get I worry, every time symptoms disappear, I worry :haha: I have to try and chill out too! But apart from that, ecstatic and so excited. Just over the moon. :)


----------



## LunaLady

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies! I got my bfp on Friday after our first month of ttc and I'm due November 7th! :D So excited/nervous!

That's just like me! It's our first month, too. And I found out on Friday. And I'm due the 7th, as well! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh wow Luna! We're exactly the same :D it's a weird, but amazing feeling isn't it? :cloud9: congratulations!


----------



## babyanise

my due date is 06/11/11:thumbup:im so excited:happydance:


----------



## LunaLady

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Oh wow Luna! We're exactly the same :D it's a weird, but amazing feeling isn't it? :cloud9: congratulations!

It is weird! It's taking me a while to get over the shock! I have a little person growing inside me?! What?! I will never forget the moment sitting on the toilet and looking back over to the FRER on the counter and seeing the two lines. What an incredible moment!

So we both conceived over Valentine's Day :cloud9: How romantic!!


----------



## LunaLady

Is anyone experiencing any symptoms?? My boobs hurt and I'm a bit gassy, but other than that nothing.


----------



## qwk

hi ladies! just got my :bfp: today!!

i would love to join you! i think my due date will be November 10, 2011 - almost made the 11/11/11 hehe!


----------



## babyanise

how do you put the nov Chrysanthe-mums thing in your sig,how do i get 1 plz :flower:and my symptoms are sore bbs/nips,gassy and slight feeling of nausea


----------



## LoolaBear

babyanise said:


> how do you put the nov Chrysanthe-mums thing in your sig,how do i get 1 plz :flower:and my symptoms are sore bbs/nips,gassy and slight feeling of nausea

just click on it in my siggy, it will load a page with it on, click on the image again and it will take you to a page with all different sizes, choose the size you want click get code, you want the forums(1) code click on that and the code will appear, copy the code and paste it into your edit signature bit in user cp :thumbup: hope that helps. x


----------



## LoolaBear

hello :wave: and welcome to all the new november due date mummas!
my names Rachel, i'm due 5th November. 
so far my symptoms have been, mild cramping, major gassy ness! sickness on and off mainly in the evenings, achy boobs, theyve not been sore jsut that annoying achiness. tiredness on and off and major peeing. other than that im not too bad. sickness hasnt hit today so im happy about that because all the other stuff i can handle :haha: so in general im not feeling too bad today. xx


----------



## babyanise

hi rachel and thanks for the help,i did it lol.our babies are due 1 day apart:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

not sure if i am prego yet or not, but thought I would share my symptoms with you ladies just in case i am...mild cramping that comes in waves,some weird twingy feelings in my left ovary every once and a while, and than moves over to the right sometimes, but only over the last 2 days. Tingly stingy nipples every now and than only over the last 2 days or so, otherwise boobs feel normal, more creamy white cm, and more runny cm than normal for this time of the month, super hungry and thats is about it, otherwise i feel pretty normal, nothing like how i normally feel before AF arrives, so hopefully my BFP is on its way soon!!!


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, glad to know I've got similar symptoms to you all. You're all going to have to bare with me - I've never done this before!!! :flower:


----------



## LunaLady

wannabeprego said:


> not sure if i am prego yet or not, but thought I would share my symptoms with you ladies just in case i am...mild cramping that comes in waves,some weird twingy feelings in my left ovary every once and a while, and than moves over to the right sometimes, but only over the last 2 days. Tingly stingy nipples every now and than only over the last 2 days or so, otherwise boobs feel normal, more creamy white cm, and more runny cm than normal for this time of the month, super hungry and thats is about it, otherwise i feel pretty normal, nothing like how i normally feel before AF arrives, so hopefully my BFP is on its way soon!!!

Have you tested? Your ticker says 18 DPO, a test should work :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

LunaLady said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> not sure if i am prego yet or not, but thought I would share my symptoms with you ladies just in case i am...mild cramping that comes in waves,some weird twingy feelings in my left ovary every once and a while, and than moves over to the right sometimes, but only over the last 2 days. Tingly stingy nipples every now and than only over the last 2 days or so, otherwise boobs feel normal, more creamy white cm, and more runny cm than normal for this time of the month, super hungry and thats is about it, otherwise i feel pretty normal, nothing like how i normally feel before AF arrives, so hopefully my BFP is on its way soon!!!
> 
> Have you tested? Your ticker says 18 DPO, a test should work :flower:Click to expand...

Last time I tested was saturday morning and I got a faint barely there second line, I didnt test this morning though, I wanted to give myself a day or two B-4 I retest for the line to darken up when i retest again. I will probably retest monday morning or tuesday morning at the latest. DH bought me a 3 pack of FRER's. I have a testing thread going on the gallery if you want to take a look.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anything-there-updated-test-pg-4-02-26-a.html

I am not sure what to think, some people could see a second line and some couldnt...:shrug: Hopefully i can get some answers in a couple of days for sure though...hopefully the :witch: stays away... :af: :af: :af: :af:

I am late though since I started averaging 27 day cycles.....


----------



## LunaLady

Sounds very promising! FX for you!!! :D


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Luna!!!! :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Welcome new mamas!! and huge congratulations on your :bfp: !!!!!

Good luck wannabeprego! it sounds very promising!! :thumbup:

I told one of my close friends today! the first person apart from my oh! was great to tell her and we chatted all day about babies and birth :) 

My 2 big symptoms are very sore boobs (especially when my 2 year old jumps on me.. ouch!) and lots of cramps and twinges.

As much as I love the thought of a surprise and staying team yellow till the end there's no way I can lol.. I'll definitely do all the cabbage and other tests for fun :) the chinese gender predictor says girl :)


----------



## LoolaBear

i have got a very very sore nipple but that is only because my son thought it highly hilarious to grab hold of it and squeeze very hard! 
wannabepreggo hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp soon so you can officially come over and join us xx


----------



## Nyn

and thank you K8t for doing the list on the first page!! :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Welcome new mamas!! and huge congratulations on your :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Good luck wannabeprego! it sounds very promising!! :thumbup:
> 
> I told one of my close friends today! the first person apart from my oh! was great to tell her and we chatted all day about babies and birth :)
> 
> My 2 big symptoms are very sore boobs (especially when my 2 year old jumps on me.. ouch!) and lots of cramps and twinges.
> 
> As much as I love the thought of a surprise and staying team yellow till the end there's no way I can lol.. I'll definitely do all the cabbage and other tests for fun :) the chinese gender predictor says girl :)

the chinese gender thing says girl for me too, also just parents predicts a girl for me, and luna prediction is a girl as well. intuition is telling me a girl also. really cant wait either way (scan or through waiting til the end) to find out what my little pippette is :dance:


----------



## LoolaBear

big thank you k8y for doing the front page! :hugs: you are a star. x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies!!!:flower:

hey girls, what is the weblink to the chinese gender thingy website?? i want to check it out!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nyn

Here ya go ;)

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html

so what did it say? x


----------



## wannabeprego

Nyn said:


> Here ya go ;)
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> so what did it say? x

Hmmm, LOL, I dont think that the links are working that let you figure out your chinese age and the lunar month....:shrug: nothing happens when i click on them.... hmm, I will try it later, plus for some reason i am confused about what i am supposed to do.. LOL:dohh:..I will try the site back later in case maybe it is down or something...


----------



## Nyn

or use this one.. easier :)

https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1

although I've looked at lots and they aren't all in agreement over the sex lol. the majority say girl for me but some say boy too. hmm!


----------



## LunaLady

wannabeprego said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Here ya go ;)
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> so what did it say? x
> 
> Hmmm, LOL, I dont think that the links are working that let you figure out your chinese age and the lunar month....:shrug: nothing happens when i click on them.... hmm, I will try it later, plus for some reason i am confused about what i am supposed to do.. LOL:dohh:..I will try the site back later in case maybe it is down or something...Click to expand...

I have never been able to get the links to work, and I've tried for weeks :haha:

There's also this one:
https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx

Says BOY for me!!


----------



## LunaLady

Great minds think alike, Nyn! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

wannabeprego said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Here ya go ;)
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> so what did it say? x
> 
> Hmmm, LOL, I dont think that the links are working that let you figure out your chinese age and the lunar month....:shrug: nothing happens when i click on them.... hmm, I will try it later, plus for some reason i am confused about what i am supposed to do.. LOL:dohh:..I will try the site back later in case maybe it is down or something...Click to expand...

normally working it out the rough idea is you add one year onto your actualy age and then use the month that was before the actual month of conception. thats the rough way of working it out. x


----------



## k8y

Am I the only one with no symptoms? Apart from being super bi*ch.


----------



## LunaLady

k8y said:


> Am I the only one with no symptoms? Apart from being super bi*ch.

No tender boobies??? :shrug:


----------



## k8y

LunaLady said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with no symptoms? Apart from being super bi*ch.
> 
> No tender boobies??? :shrug:Click to expand...

nope.. Before I got my BFP I had a bit but not now.


----------



## LoolaBear

normally they dont tend to kick in til about 6 weeks so dont worry too much k8y, also afriend of mine felt fantastic throughout her pregnancy so you could be one of the lucky ones. xx


----------



## LunaLady

k8y said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with no symptoms? Apart from being super bi*ch.
> 
> No tender boobies??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nope.. Before I got my BFP I had a bit but not now.Click to expand...

Mine hurt really bad yesterday but not so much today. I'm pretty symptomless, too. :thumbup:


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> normally they dont tend to kick in til about 6 weeks so dont worry too much k8y, also afriend of mine felt fantastic throughout her pregnancy so you could be one of the lucky ones. xx

Yeah I remember the sickness kicking in at 5/6 weeks with my 1st and then it was really really bad. :sick:


----------



## k8y

LunaLady said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with no symptoms? Apart from being super bi*ch.
> 
> No tender boobies??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> nope.. Before I got my BFP I had a bit but not now.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine hurt really bad yesterday but not so much today. I'm pretty symptomless, too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Glad I'm not alone :)


----------



## repogirl813

I have heartburn gas bloating and boobs really hurt if you touch them they just tingle if they hang there lol


----------



## LoolaBear

oooo i hope sickness isnt that bad for youthis time k8y.
im having a good day today, getting a bit of acid reflux kicking in at the moment but im not feeling sick so thats a good thing.
if i rembmer correcting with my last two pregnancies once i got to when AF was due my symptoms disapeared until the 6 week mark so hopefully i will feel pretty ok on my two weeks off work. x


----------



## repogirl813

I cant get this link to work it keeps telling me it's too many lines!!!! to put the november siggy on mine


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> I cant get this link to work it keeps telling me it's too many lines!!!! to put the november siggy on mine

try removing the web address in your signature maybe then add it again? also remove the last web address in the signature code as this isnt important. try that.
if it doesnt work then i will have a play around with it and see if i can make it smaller for you. x


----------



## LoolaBear

oh dear ive jsut been checking out maternity clothes ready for the summer and what i want will all come to £220! oops husband isnt going to be happy with me :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

Nyn said:


> or use this one.. easier :)
> 
> https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1
> 
> although I've looked at lots and they aren't all in agreement over the sex lol. the majority say girl for me but some say boy too. hmm!

Thanks for the other link, that one worked much better and was easier to figure out...and I am predicted a boy!!!:happydance:, which would be great because that is what me and DH would prefer to have for our first...:thumbup:


----------



## repogirl813

It says i'm predicted to have a girl!!!!!!! I think it's a girl but i've had this intuition telling me that there is more than 1 in there too!!! I wouldn't mind 2 but would definately have to find a job working opposites shifts of the DH to cut down on daycare costs!!!


----------



## repogirl813

I still can't get the siggy to work, guess i'm just not meant to put it on here :brat:


----------



## LoolaBear

i dont know if it has anything to do with you being a new user hun :shrug: but i will play around with it and see what i can do for you. x


----------



## repogirl813

how many lines are you guys allowed to post, maybe cause i'm new it says i can only post up to 8 lines total


----------



## repogirl813

I don't know when i try to post it i just keep getting the words in preview instead of the pics like i get with my tickers


----------



## LoolaBear

well ive managed to add all i have to my siggy :shrug: dont know how many lines it is though. i know when i first joined though i had a bit of trouble with my siggy. x


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> I don't know when i try to post it i just keep getting the words in preview instead of the pics like i get with my tickers

looks like your missing a bit on the end? make sure youve copied it all


----------



## MummyCat

Evening you chatty bunch!! 

k8y... you are a super star!!! :flower: Thank you my dear!

Welcome to Tinnkx, Wanna b mummy, repogirl and there is another lady that I just cant remember! Argh... will go back 4 pages and find her! Sorry my love.. my brain is limited to the amount it can hold! :hugs:

:dust: to you all and hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Wannabpreggo... hope we see you here soon!! xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

2... I missed 2 of you!!! Busy evening for BFP's :dance:

Welcome Flake-y and qwk! :dust: to you both!!! :happydance:

So busy day for me... sore boobies... more nausea... and an HPT that read Pregnant 3+ (I figure that HCG must be a little higher than average)

Hope you're all okay! x


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> 2... I missed 2 of you!!! Busy evening for BFP's :dance:
> 
> Welcome Flake-y and qwk! :dust: to you both!!! :happydance:
> 
> So busy day for me... sore boobies... more nausea... and an HPT that read Pregnant 3+ (I figure that HCG must be a little higher than average)
> 
> Hope you're all okay! x

aw thats good to know at least it shows things are on the increase, so heres hoping its a really good sign (twins maybe :rofl: ) not trying to scare you haha x


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> aw thats good to know at least it shows things are on the increase, so heres hoping its a really good sign (twins maybe :rofl: ) not trying to scare you haha x

Oi you... none of that :rofl: I already have my March Mums (from when I had Lottie) telling me it could be twins! 

Just out of interest and to put my mind at ease... can you remember your early day symptoms with your twins??


----------



## repogirl813

no biggie ty though it will work when it wants i've tried it like 10 different times just wont work for me, eben though there are other people on here who just joined this month too with the siggy!!! Oh well i feel pretty good today compared to last couple days no where near as bloated as i have been, though the DH said i was stinkin him out in sleep last night, might have helped lol


----------



## LoolaBear

yep! dizzy, tired, sickness and lower back ache. then at about 6 weeks major sickness kicked in and a heavy achy feeling in my lower abdomen.
also the tiredness stayed around for the rest of my pregnancy.
i had flu like symptoms from implantation til i got my :bfp: and also the reason i tested was because i was sat at the computer and all of a sudden i got major stomach pains (like you get with the runs and you suddenly need the loo) and whilst sat on the loo thinking it was the runs (when it wasnt :blush:) i suddenly got this really bad pain in the back of my head like someone had jsut hitme really hard, i came over all sick and dizzy like i had concusion and needed to lie down. i went to sleep and two hours later when i woke up at 22:30 i decided to test, i got a really dark :bfp: and couldnt believe it. the next day once it sank in i just instantly knew it was twins. 
im telling you its twins mummycat :rofl: i bot your cursing me and the march mummies! xx


----------



## MummyCat

glad you feel better hun... you should try your siggy again from scratch, if you hit enter after puting some code in, it'll put the next bit you add on a new line.. you should only be allowed about 3 lines...but there's nothing stopping you putting two/three on the same line! (like I've done!) :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> yep! dizzy, tired, sickness and lower back ache. then at about 6 weeks major sickness kicked in and a heavy achy feeling in my lower abdomen.
> also the tiredness stayed around for the rest of my pregnancy.
> i had flu like symptoms from implantation til i got my :bfp: and also the reason i tested was because i was sat at the computer and all of a sudden i got major stomach pains (like you get with the runs and you suddenly need the loo) and whilst sat on the loo thinking it was the runs (when it wasnt :blush:) i suddenly got this really bad pain in the back of my head like someone had jsut hitme really hard, i came over all sick and dizzy like i had concusion and needed to lie down. i went to sleep and two hours later when i woke up at 22:30 i decided to test, i got a really dark :bfp: and couldnt believe it. the next day once it sank in i just instantly knew it was twins.
> im telling you its twins mummycat :rofl: i bot your cursing me and the march mummies! xx

oh wow....that sounds crazy, with your pain to the back of your head...

okay here's my symptoms so far...nausea started at about 3 weeks (possibly even earlier!!!) am very tired, can't stop yawning. Got very light headed yesterday, so bad that hubby googled it and I spoke to my March Mums about it.... also sore boobs and bad gas

There is still a stronger chance it's a singleton :D so I wont curse you yet :rofl: :flower:


----------



## Flake-y

MummyCat said:


> glad you feel better hun... you should try your siggy again from scratch, if you hit enter after puting some code in, it'll put the next bit you add on a new line.. you should only be allowed about 3 lines...but there's nothing stopping you putting two/three on the same line! (like I've done!) :haha:

I'll need to try that, I can't get it to work either!!!

No major symptoms for me either, just really sore boobs & a bit of cramps, not abnormal for me during 2ww though!!!

Oh, and I'm predicted a girl! Don't care either way though, I'll take either!!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... I didn't mind either with my first... and now don't mind again! :D Like you... I just want a healthy baby! :D

How long have you been TTC'ing Flakey?? I bet you're thrilled your IVF worked.. was it your first round? Sorry for all the questions! xxx


----------



## bellaboo

Hi all and a big welcome to all those new here! Congratulations on your :bfp: and a H&H 9 months

I took my last CB digital this morning got a 3+, must have high HCG as im not even 5 weeks yet!! 

Symptoms so far: Sore boobies the main one, they seem to get worse thoughout the day then at night I can't lie on them. Tiredness has alos kicked in, I needed an little afternoon nap today!! not looking forward to going back to work in the morining, had a nice half term off!! Also I am very hungry seemingly all day and night!! Trying not to eat to much though!!!

We told DH parents last night, there were happy, but not really as much excitment from his mother as I was expecting!! She has been going on for the past year about how much 'her son' would be a great dad and all this but her reaction was just 'oh thats good' One thing that did p**s me off was the way how she said to DH 'youre gonna be a dad' he quickly corrected her saying 'WE'RE gonna be parents!!' its always her beloved son!!


----------



## LoolaBear

so annoyed right now!
just found out MIL (who i dispise with a passion!) made a fake facebook profile to try and access my photos and has stolen loads of my photos off my facebook page because she hates the fact that i wont let her take my photo (i only like people im comfortable with to take my photo and well i hate her :haha: so im not comfortable with her) and the fact that i wouldnt let her take loads of photos of the twins either (shes a b*tch for always taking photos with the flash on and she literally takes hundreds of photos of crap basically so i knew she would take loads of them with the flash so didnt want her blinding my children!).
she is a cow for stealing things she wants. she used to take photos out of her own daughters flat to copy them just because she wanted a copy of it, even if it had nothing to do with her.
and this is only a mild thing i have to put up with from her! so annoyed right now.


----------



## MummyCat

Bella..I had the same thing this morning... 4w + 5days and 3+ on a digi!! :wohoo: for us! 
Sorry your OH's Mum is being like that.. some people just never have much tact... you'll find that during your pregnancy and once little one comes along.. people will start surprising you... people you expect to be supportive and excited wont be and those you expect to show no interest will be thrilled for you and make you feel brilliant! It happened with us anyway!!

Oh Loola... You MIL sounds awful! I can't believe she made a fake profile! Has your hubby not said anything to her? :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> Bella..I had the same thing this morning... 4w + 5days and 3+ on a digi!! :wohoo: for us!
> Sorry your OH's Mum is being like that.. some people just never have much tact... you'll find that during your pregnancy and once little one comes along.. people will start surprising you... people you expect to be supportive and excited wont be and those you expect to show no interest will be thrilled for you and make you feel brilliant! It happened with us anyway!!
> 
> Oh Loola... You MIL sounds awful! I can't believe she made a fake profile! Has your hubby not said anything to her? :hugs:

he doesnt bother as he knows she will stop being his personal customer whenever hes got something to sell :haha: he always asks her first if she wants it as he knows he can double the price with her as shes stupidly gulable!!
if he does anything that upsets her in the slightest she cuts us out of her life only for her to come back into ours when she feels like it because shes missing her grandchildren! cheeky mare only has something to do with them when she feels like it!
what upsets me most though is the fact that she has a past with social services and shouldnt actually be around children. i dont know the severity of it all but she has admitted to me that a social worker told her shes not allowed near children altogether!
i really want to report her somehow to get her out of my life but i dont know how without it leading back to me. x


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> oh wow....that sounds crazy, with your pain to the back of your head...
> 
> okay here's my symptoms so far...nausea started at about 3 weeks (possibly even earlier!!!) am very tired, can't stop yawning. Got very light headed yesterday, so bad that hubby googled it and I spoke to my March Mums about it.... also sore boobs and bad gas
> 
> There is still a stronger chance it's a singleton :D so I wont curse you yet :rofl: :flower:

sounds promising for a twin pregnancy :winkwink: maybe even triplets! :rofl: x


----------



## bellaboo

Thanks Mummycat !!

Sorry LoolaBear that your MIL is being like that, I thought mine was bad with the sly things she has said over the years but I think yours is worse!!


----------



## LoolaBear

bellaboo said:


> Thanks Mummycat !!
> 
> Sorry LoolaBear that your MIL is being like that, I thought mine was bad with the sly things she has said over the years but I think yours is worse!!

thanks, and thats not even the start of things! she commiting benefit fraud, ive reported her 4 times and shes never been investigated! she favours her daughter above all her children.
she disowned her youngest just because he didnt have enough money to buy a stamp to send her he rmothers day card last year.
shes been married like 5 times and has husband number 6 already lined up.
her ex husband used to be her neighbour, she started an affair with him whilst still married to her ex before him. and get this she started the affair when she was 29 he was 13!!!!!
whenever she does see the twins she likes to try and push me out as if shes their mum and not me.
shes a cow, i could go on all night shes that bad! but then ive just learnt to ignore her and try and get her in trouble at any given chance i can without anyone knowing its me :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> he doesnt bother as he knows she will stop being his personal customer whenever hes got something to sell :haha: he always asks her first if she wants it as he knows he can double the price with her as shes stupidly gulable!!
> if he does anything that upsets her in the slightest she cuts us out of her life only for her to come back into ours when she feels like it because shes missing her grandchildren! cheeky mare only has something to do with them when she feels like it!
> what upsets me most though is the fact that she has a past with social services and shouldnt actually be around children. i dont know the severity of it all but she has admitted to me that a social worker told her shes not allowed near children altogether!
> i really want to report her somehow to get her out of my life but i dont know how without it leading back to me. x

Hun... that's awful (and scary too) I have never had dealing with social services so wouldn't even know where to begin! Maybe with a call to them for advice??


----------



## repogirl813

wow loola that sounds like my ex mil minus the multiple marriages and children services issues but thankful my DH's mother is awsome!! She is soo wonderful i honestly can say i feel she treats me as her own!!! And she treats my kids as her natural grandchildren though my DH is thier stepdad, I had them with my previous marriage


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> sounds promising for a twin pregnancy :winkwink: maybe even triplets! :rofl: x

argh.. you bugger :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## bellaboo

LoolaBear said:


> bellaboo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mummycat !!
> 
> Sorry LoolaBear that your MIL is being like that, I thought mine was bad with the sly things she has said over the years but I think yours is worse!!
> 
> thanks, and thats not even the start of things! she commiting benefit fraud, ive reported her 4 times and shes never been investigated! she favours her daughter above all her children.
> she disowned her youngest just because he didnt have enough money to buy a stamp to send her he rmothers day card last year.
> shes been married like 5 times and has husband number 6 already lined up.
> her ex husband used to be her neighbour, she started an affair with him whilst still married to her ex before him. and get this she started the affair when she was 29 he was 13!!!!!
> whenever she does see the twins she likes to try and push me out as if shes their mum and not me.
> shes a cow, i could go on all night shes that bad! but then ive just learnt to ignore her and try and get her in trouble at any given chance i can without anyone knowing its me :haha:Click to expand...

Oh my god, thats terrible and disgusting!!


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> thanks, and thats not even the start of things! she commiting benefit fraud, ive reported her 4 times and shes never been investigated! she favours her daughter above all her children.
> she disowned her youngest just because he didnt have enough money to buy a stamp to send her he rmothers day card last year.
> shes been married like 5 times and has husband number 6 already lined up.
> her ex husband used to be her neighbour, she started an affair with him whilst still married to her ex before him. and get this she started the affair when she was 29 he was 13!!!!!
> whenever she does see the twins she likes to try and push me out as if shes their mum and not me.
> shes a cow, i could go on all night shes that bad! but then ive just learnt to ignore her and try and get her in trouble at any given chance i can without anyone knowing its me :haha:


GOOD GRIEF!!! How is your hubby mentally with it???? Get yourself away from her babe.... YIKES!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

i have got a plan i just need to wait for the next family bust up :haha: once thats in play i can then make my move and no one will know its me they will jsut htink its something to do with the family bust up :haha:
ive learnt to ignore her though, and i cant wait until DH gets a job as after this one is born i will be the one spending time at home so she wont ever get to see them again as there is no way im taking them round.

but onto more serious matters ........ I predict MummyCat is having triplets! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> thanks, and thats not even the start of things! she commiting benefit fraud, ive reported her 4 times and shes never been investigated! she favours her daughter above all her children.
> she disowned her youngest just because he didnt have enough money to buy a stamp to send her he rmothers day card last year.
> shes been married like 5 times and has husband number 6 already lined up.
> her ex husband used to be her neighbour, she started an affair with him whilst still married to her ex before him. and get this she started the affair when she was 29 he was 13!!!!!
> whenever she does see the twins she likes to try and push me out as if shes their mum and not me.
> shes a cow, i could go on all night shes that bad! but then ive just learnt to ignore her and try and get her in trouble at any given chance i can without anyone knowing its me :haha:
> 
> 
> GOOD GRIEF!!! How is your hubby mentally with it???? Get yourself away from her babe.... YIKES!!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

hes not too bad with it, hes had a lot of crap from her thats hes just learnt to ignore it all.




so how are those triplets??! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL at your devious mind! *makes a note if I ever have someone who bugs me*

OMG... you really are trying to wind me up tonight! :haha: You'll be giving me nightmares chick!! :argh: just you see... it'll just be one little beenie in there! :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> LOL at your devious mind! *makes a note if I ever have someone who bugs me*
> 
> OMG... you really are trying to wind me up tonight! :haha: You'll be giving me nightmares chick!! :argh: just you see... it'll just be one little beenie in there! :rofl:

:rofl: im in one of those moods! really though i think youve got one strong little beany who will be a girl. 
im going all mystic meg :haha: x


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhh ...that's better! :kiss:

You, hubby and my cousin all think girlie! :D :dance:


----------



## LoolaBear

ive got a feeling there will be alot of november mums wth girls. i cant remember who it was but from reading everyones posts so far ive only had one who gives off a boy vibe to me :haha: everyone else gives off girly vibes.
its nothing spooky i just look at the username, what they have written in the post and just instantly think boy or girl and so far there has only been one boy pop into my head, i will have to try and look back and see who it was now.


----------



## LoolaBear

on that note i am off to bed, i am shattered, thankfully i managed to get DH to promise me i get a nice long lie in in the morning :dance: so really looking forward to that!
speak to you all later xx


----------



## repogirl813

have a good nap loola


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless you... that's really sweet Loola! night hun... I'm catching up on my tv programs and then heading off! :D 

x


----------



## Nyn

We should be called the chatty mums :p

Last check in of the weekend and not looking forward to Monday morning lol!

k8t - you're not the only one feeling a bit bi*chy.. I've been really angry and short tempered, which is really uncharacteristic for me and difficult to deal with :( keep having to leave the room to not get mad with the kiddies. it comes in waves.. really weird, never had this before :shrug:

loola - lol I've had a look at maternity clothes too and have already got my list of shops to hit when we go to the UK in April :dance: so do you have a feeling for me boy or girl? :) you can be our mystic loola :p

wannabeprego - congrats on your boy prediction! :p

BOOOO for the horrid MILs!! I don't have a grat one either but we don't see her at the moment (long story) so don't have to worry about that.
Gosh I'm sorry for you tho :hugs:

Mummycat - definitely triplets!! :yipee:

Off to bed now, so nighty night everyone and hope you all sleep well! xx


----------



## pinktractor

hi ladies just wondered if i can join you going from lmp im due 4th nov hope your all keeping well have any of you had much symptoms yet>? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... I think!! :hugs: Hope you feel less bitchy soon!! :flower:

Pink Tractor...welcome my dear and huge congrats on your BFP!!! :dust: for a sticky bean! xxx


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls :hi:

Just had to pop in to say I love the name you've chosen for November babies! It took me while to get it lol baby brain :dohh: 
I can't believe we're onto November babies now!

Good luck girls enjoy your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Loola your mil sounds like a nightmare jeez. Its lucky you DH turned out as well as he did. 

My MIL is great, very supportive but doesn't overstep her bounds. They are a tight and loving family. We both have close families and I feel that we are so lucky for that. 

Quite a chatty bunch today! Congrats to all the new additions! Hows everyone feeling?

THe Chinese predictor think predicts a girl for me, though I am kind of hoping for a boy. but will be happy with either!! :D


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hi :hi:

I was hoping I could join this thread! EDD is Nov. 4, 2011.

Praying every day for sticky bean, and wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## qwk

mummycat if you don't want the twins i will take them! would so love to be pg with twins! though i imagine as soon as they are born, i'd be like 'why did i want twins??' ;)

also i did four different chinese lunar predictors online, and two gave me girl, two gave me boy :shrug:

have you guys ever done the needle and thread predictor? i get two boys EVERY SINGLE TIME with that one - so i've always just assumed i was going to have two boys!


----------



## repogirl813

welcome to the november babied mrs. hjo


----------



## babyanise

hello everyone,how are we all today?:flower:


----------



## Flake-y

MummyCat said:


> Ahhh... I didn't mind either with my first... and now don't mind again! :D Like you... I just want a healthy baby! :D
> 
> How long have you been TTC'ing Flakey?? I bet you're thrilled your IVF worked.. was it your first round? Sorry for all the questions! xxx

That's ok! Yep, first go, was convinced it wasn't going to work cause we got 17 eggs collected but only 3 fertilised. They all survived though, one was put back & the other two are 5-day blastos frozen for future use!!!:thumbup:

Is anyone still testing? Cause I did a FRER this morning with 2mu, & it was only very slightly darker than the one I did on Saturday morning with fmu. I thought they were supposed to get much darker?:shrug:


----------



## Flake-y

pinktractor said:


> hi ladies just wondered if i can join you going from lmp im due 4th nov hope your all keeping well have any of you had much symptoms yet>? xx

Hey, you're due the same day as me! Not really any symptoms for me yet, really sore boobs, few minor cramps, achey legs & hips, that's about it. How about you?


----------



## MummyCat

MRS_HJO said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I was hoping I could join this thread! EDD is Nov. 4, 2011.
> 
> Praying every day for sticky bean, and wishing you all the best of luck!

Welcome hun! Huge congrats on your BFP! :dust: for a sticky bean!!



qwk said:


> mummycat if you don't want the twins i will take them! would so love to be pg with twins! though i imagine as soon as they are born, i'd be like 'why did i want twins??' ;)
> 
> also i did four different chinese lunar predictors online, and two gave me girl, two gave me boy :shrug:
> 
> have you guys ever done the needle and thread predictor? i get two boys EVERY SINGLE TIME with that one - so i've always just assumed i was going to have two boys!

:rofl: don't get me wrong... if we are pregnant with twins, once I get over the shock... I'd be thrilled... having had a few miscarriages, I'll be pleased with whatever I'm given! it's just my neighbour had twins and struggled big time with them.. not saying I would... but she didn't have a toddler either! But in the meantime... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!! Hope you're cooking twinnies!! :D x

ps.. i've not done any of those tests! I wonder how accurate they are! x



Flake-y said:


> That's ok! Yep, first go, was convinced it wasn't going to work cause we got 17 eggs collected but only 3 fertilised. They all survived though, one was put back & the other two are 5-day blastos frozen for future use!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Is anyone still testing? Cause I did a FRER this morning with 2mu, & it was only very slightly darker than the one I did on Saturday morning with fmu. I thought they were supposed to get much darker?:shrug:

Oh wow... so you have some brothers/sisters waiting in the wings (all conceived at the same time!) :thumbup:

I tested yesterday on a digi! The lines are supposed to get darker, but it's not an exact science... it can vary depending on how much you've had to drink the day before etc etc... so I wouldn't worry my dear! :hugs:


----------



## loob53

Hi Ladies

Well I am at home today with my youngest as his nursery has flooded.

So I just thought that I would log in and see how you are all doing, I am getting a little bump, I am a size 8 and cant get into my jeans dohlol

Lou x x


----------



## MummyCat

oh no... hope they sort out the nursery! :hugs: I very likely have a bump.. but it's all food :blush:


----------



## loob53

LMAO Mummycat thats funny, I too have been eating for england I cannot stop lol....

Its a great excuse to eat what we want tho he he

I getting niggles by my tummy button and down the sides, are you having any symptoms?

Lou x x x


----------



## DrGomps

loob sorry to hear about your nursey!! boo! 

Flakey I am still testing too...on internet cheapies...I have a bunch...think the color has maxed out though. But it does vary alot on the concentration of urine and is definitely not an exact science...I wouldn't worry about ti!! 

Did some prenatal exercises today, but now feeling a bit nauseous. Boobs hurt soo bad!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi everyone!

Welcome new november mamas!! and congrats on your bfps!!

thanks mummycat :hugs: 

sorry to hear about the nursery Loob!! hope they get that sorted asap!

Am feeling a bit better today. Had really bad cramps in the night but it's calmed down now. Went shopping and had a spell of nausea and dizziness but then I had lunch and was good after. the only constant symptom is sore boobs!

I've started using my belly band over my jeans with the top button undone. There's no bump at all, but when my jeans dig in even a tiny bit it's really uncomfortable.

how are you all doing?


----------



## Flake-y

Loob- sorry to hear about the flooded nursery!

No bump for me, I still look the same! Bn trying to eat healthy, avoid the bloating!!!

Yeah, my boobs are killing me too, esp when I take my bra off at night. Few minor cramps, that's about it really! Not expecting many symptoms at this stage though, hoping not to get morning sickness also!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Just wanted to ask my fellow November mamas... I got my BFP on 12DPO, but then I tested again at 13DPO and again today at 14DPO. The line is still faint! I thought it would get darker each day, but nope. What does this mean? Should I be worried? I'm going to see the doctor today, and hopefully don't have to wait forever for the results.


----------



## repogirl813

ok got hcg results went from a 31 n monday to 432 yesterday nurse says all looks good and have an appt for march 31st now the weight is lifted woohoo


----------



## Flake-y

MRS_HJO said:


> Just wanted to ask my fellow November mamas... I got my BFP on 12DPO, but then I tested again at 13DPO and again today at 14DPO. The line is still faint! I thought it would get darker each day, but nope. What does this mean? Should I be worried? I'm going to see the doctor today, and hopefully don't have to wait forever for the results.

What tests are you using? 

I was asking a similar thing earlier, I got a faint line at 12dpo. it got steadily darker until saturday, & tested again today & it's only very slightly darker. lthough it's the same colour as the control line now. Apparently tests only have a certain amount of dye so can only go so dark though?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Flake-y: Thanks for responding. I'm using First Response... Same as in your picture. It's not like the line is not there, it's just still very faint.


----------



## Flake-y

MRS_HJO said:


> Flake-y: Thanks for responding. I'm using First Response... Same as in your picture. It's not like the line is not there, it's just still very faint.

Well from what I've read, the FRERs are a bit slower in changing colour day-by-day. And they only go so dark. And it depends exactly what day the embryo implanted, a later implant means slightly less hormone in your system. Also depends how dilute your urine is; that's why the blood tests are so much more accurate! Hope you manage to get a blood test soon!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Blood test today and I'll continue to freak out until the doctor tells me I'm PG!


----------



## Flake-y

MRS_HJO said:


> Blood test today and I'll continue to freak out until the doctor tells me I'm PG!

Good luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ Lou! Symptoms... knackered, cramps, exhausted, sore boobs, dizzy spells, tired and gas... to name a few... did I mention I'm a little sleepy?? :winkwink:

HJo... hope you get some answers from the docs... I'm sure it'll be okay.. they say your hcg doubles every two to three days... so potentially... 2 consecutive tests might look very similar! I hope all is okay!

Nyn, I didnt use a band with my previous pregnancy, but might invest in one this time round! :)

:hi: to everyone, hope all is going well!!!


----------



## Nyn

good luck with the test Hjo!!


----------



## Nyn

woop woop just noticed my ticker changed... bubba is no longer just a bunch of cells :dance:


----------



## k8y

Hello new mummies and massive congratulations. 

Ive added you onto the front page :)


----------



## loob53

Lmao Mummycat only a few then?????????:haha:

Its great to see this thread just increasing and increasing, its amazing to be in touch with some wonderful mummies to be.....

MRS_HJO-When will you get your results?

Lou x x x


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: yep... but I'm mainly just tired! :D

What's lovely is often a lot of people stick together and keep chatting... I still chat daily to the Mum's I met on here in the March Mums 2009 thread---> that was in July 2008! our little ones are all about to turn 2 and we're still chatting, but now it's about potty training, big beds and tantrums! :rofl: :D


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies - room for a small one??

I finally got my :bfp: yesterday, making me 4 weeks and due Nov 7th!! :happydance:

Can't believe there are so many of us but sooo glad I found you. Need someone to say they feel all the strange things but also to keep from going crazy with worry :dohh:
:dust::dust:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Vic xxxx :dust: for a healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## trixieml

Hi ladies! Yes - me too - I am due Nov 2nd (ish) so on Wednesday I will be 5 weeks! This will be our first baby and am SO freakin' excited - everything still seems very surreal and like a dream come true! So far my symptoms have been lots of dreaming, slightly more tired than usual in afternoons and evenings, sore boobs (getting more sore by the day), slightly irritable from time to time, peeing more than usual. Other than that I feel pretty good! Congrats to everyone! Exciting times!


----------



## Babyluck

I'm due 2nd November too!!! Xxx


----------



## loob53

OMG Mummycat that is really nice to keepin touch, I bet this brings backlots of memories when you had your little girl?

At least you will know how to potty train and handle tantrums better lol

x


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Trixie and Babyluck!!! :hi: Congrats on your BFP's!!

Lou.. LOL, we've not stared with any of them yet....apart frmo the odd tantrum!! :rofl:

Right...i'm off to make dinner... so i can go to bed early! see ya a bit later


----------



## loob53

Enjoy ya dinner, we have Maccy Mondays. So no washing up or making dinner tg.

A big hi to all the new BFPS :hi::hi:


----------



## k8y

wow lots of new recruits. Congratulations :) 

So far 1st Nov is winning on the due date stakes.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Loob- just spoke to my dr. on the phone. I'm to come in today for the first blood draw and then another blood draw on Wednesday as well to make sure the hcg levels are doubling. He said if it's 50 today it should be 100 wednesday, etc. But I won't have today's results until tomorrow. So frustrating! I asked him about the lines being faint ad he said it's better not to judge the faintness of lines and what it means, and that's why he's drawing blood. Didn't answer my question!


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks for the invite k8y. Must say - looovvvee the Chrysanthe baby!! \\:D/ x


----------



## taffmam

i am also due on 2nd november :)

xxx


----------



## LunaLady

I need to change my date! I thought the first day of my LMP was the 31st, but it was actually the 29th... Don't ask me how I got that so wrong! LOL!

So my EDD is now the 5th, as well! LOL!

I have my first prenatal appointment for two weeks from today! What a long two weeks this is going to be!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Welcome Trix, Vic,babyluck,taffaman (nice to see you on here) and anyone else I am missing. 

MsrHJO I am sure everything will be fine!! Fx'ed though!! :D 

I am so excited to go in for my scan next week (at 6 weeks!!) Heard you can hear the heartbeat and they can determine whether or not its twins! I am slightly freaked out that it may be twins since I took clomid (and I ovulated on my own naturally). Also feel huge already and I got my :bfp: early, 9DPO.


----------



## notjustyet

I phoned the doctors today and asked to see either the doctor or the midwife as I'd just found out and she said that I don't need to see the doctor just the midwife at 8 weeks. Then tried to book me in for 27/4/11, so I said I'd be over 12 weeks by then so she booked me in for 11/4/11, which means I'll be 10 weeks! Is anyone else waiting this long? So frustrating! My sister saw her midwife at 5 weeks, but she lives in a smaller town and has a history of MC so that could be why she got in so early.

Had a massive cry about it with the OH, and everything else that seemed to go wrong today.


----------



## repogirl813

hey not just yet I don't see my nurse til march 31st and the doc a week to 2 weeks after that but they did do bloodwork last week just never physically went in. She said unless I had a problem they like to do it after 8 weeks


----------



## srm0421

Hello, I am due by LMP 10-30 and by O date 11-10. I haven't gone to my genetics dr yet to see what date they will use yet but I wanted to join you ladies.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey notjust - yeah thats normal :hugs: (I assume your in the UK?) 

You usually have a first app with midwife just to take details etc. You then have an 8 week "booking in" app. Again, all they do is take details and discuss what will happen week by week etc. 

After that it is the dreaded wait until 12 week scan - which you:winkwink: usually have to chase up!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi srm, the doctors work out your due date counting from first day of last period. Sounds like your a bit like me and due to trying, know when you ov. I always feel like i'm not as far along as the doc's say but hey they are the professionals :headspin:


----------



## fides

CONGRATULATIONS to all the new Chrysanthe-mums with all of those beautiful :bfp:s!! :happydance: yay!!!

I hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!

Had my 1st appt today - thanks so much for all the supportive wishes, ladies! Hcg quant was taken and I go back again Wed for 48hr levels - I should hear the results by Thursday - CAN'T WAIT for Thursday. Plus, they booked me for a 6wk scan Mar 15. I am so excited for that - I really am - I thought I wouldn't want an internal scan, but if they see a heartbeat, that will totally outweigh any discomfort!

I am so happy for all of the new mums in this thread!! Congrats!!


----------



## LoolaBear

hello all new crysanthe-mums! :wave: nice to see our brood growing!
my little boy has been poorly today so have only jsut managed to get on, how is everyone?
ive been on and off all day, new food aversions cropping up all over the place :haha: lucky me!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey fides, glad to hear your first app went well :thumbup:

If it puts your mind at ease, I have had an internal scan before - I almost ran out the room when I seen the length of it :haha: but it looks more scary than it is. They actually put a condom over it and apply plenty lube so its not too bad x :winkwink:


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> hello all new crysanthe-mums! :wave: nice to see our brood growing!
> my little boy has been poorly today so have only jsut managed to get on, how is everyone?
> ive been on and off all day, new food aversions cropping up all over the place :haha: lucky me!

Hope he feels better soon. There is lots of nasties going round :(


----------



## k8y

fides said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to all the new Chrysanthe-mums with all of those beautiful :bfp:s!! :happydance: yay!!!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!
> 
> Had my 1st appt today - thanks so much for all the supportive wishes, ladies! Hcg quant was taken and I go back again Wed for 48hr levels - I should hear the results by Thursday - CAN'T WAIT for Thursday. Plus, they booked me for a 6wk scan Mar 15. I am so excited for that - I really am - I thought I wouldn't want an internal scan, but if they see a heartbeat, that will totally outweigh any discomfort!
> 
> I am so happy for all of the new mums in this thread!! Congrats!!

wow that is so exciting. Cant wait to see your pics in a few weeks time. :)


----------



## fides

k8y, thanks so much for putting all the due dates on the 1st page - i love the list, and it will be fun to watch it get longer!!


----------



## LoolaBear

k8y said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> hello all new crysanthe-mums! :wave: nice to see our brood growing!
> my little boy has been poorly today so have only jsut managed to get on, how is everyone?
> ive been on and off all day, new food aversions cropping up all over the place :haha: lucky me!
> 
> Hope he feels better soon. There is lots of nasties going round :(Click to expand...

he was ok all day, we went out into town for a wander round, stopped at the supermarket for some lunch, went home, he had a sandwish for tea as he had a big lunch and within 5 minutes of being in the front room he vomitted everywhere!
i really had to get DH to clear it up as the smell just kicked my sickness in. i was cleaning him up and he was sick on me and hes been ok since, he looks very pale and feels cold but hes wrapped up nice and warm in bed now so hopefully in the morning he will be feeling better.
the smell is just starting to fade so im hoping to be able to stomach something to eat now! x


----------



## readytta

k8y said:


> Hiya..
> 
> I am due 2nd of November 2011 with baby number 2. I have a nearly 2 year old little boy and am very excited :happydance:
> 
> Who else is due in November ?
> 
> not really getting any syptoms apart from I had a bit of a dragging senstaion in my boobs. Kind of like the feeling you get when you are breast feeding and you hear your baby cry. but very mild version of.
> 
> exciting exciting :thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> *Crysanthe-mums*​
> ILOVEHIM89................30/10/11
> SRM0421.....................30/10/11
> X MELANIE X ..............01/11/11
> DS0910......................01/11/11
> MADMAX.....................01/11/11
> MUMMYCAT.................01/11/11
> NYN...........................01/11/11
> SWEETIE_C.................01/11/11
> LOOB53......................01/11/11
> BELLABOO...................01/11/11
> LULULAMAR.................01/11/11
> K8Y...........................02/11/11
> TRIXIEML...................02/11/11
> TAFFMAM....................02/11/11
> BABYLUCK..................02/11/11
> NAT0619....................02/11/11
> FIDES........................02/11/11
> SARA1786...................02/11/11
> SEOJ..........................02/11/11
> DRGOMPS....................02/11/11
> IR6686........................03/11/11
> NIAMH22.....................03/11/11
> SURI13.......................03/11/11
> MRS_HJO....................04/11/11
> PINKTRACTOR..............04/11/11
> JELLYX.......................04/11/11
> FLAKE-Y.....................04/11/11
> HAILEYHOBBET.............04/11/11
> LOOLABEAR..................05/11/11
> LUNALADY....................05/11/11
> REPOGIRL183................05/11/11
> NOTJUSTYET................06/11/11
> TINNKX.......................06/11/11
> YOU&ME......................06/11/11
> BABYANAISE.................06/11/11
> VICVICX.......................07/11/11
> MANDLYLOO.................07/11/11
> WANNA-B-MUMMY.........07/11/11
> GEMS86.......................07/11/11
> MRSLQ.........................08/11/11
> QWK............................10/11/11
> BUTTERFLY8.................beginning NOV
> 3TOGO.........................beginning NOV
> WHIZZYROCKET.............November

Hi everyone, Can I join the ever growing group of Nov Crysanthe-mums?! Congrats to all on their bfps! I got my first bfp 5 days ago and I'm due on 3rd Nov based on my lmp and 28 days cycle. I had a mc at 10 weeks in Jan so feeling pretty nervous this time around. x


----------



## LunaLady

fides said:


> k8y, thanks so much for putting all the due dates on the 1st page - i love the list, and it will be fun to watch it get longer!!

Yes, thank you so much! You're awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## Flake-y

fides said:


> k8y, thanks so much for putting all the due dates on the 1st page - i love the list, and it will be fun to watch it get longer!!

Thanks also, there are so many nov mums!:happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks form me too k8y :thumbup:

Hi ready - know exactly how you feel. I had mmc in Oct 2010 @12 weeks and I am nothing short of terrified right now :argh:

Everyone keeps saying to relax and let nature takes it's course but it is soooo hard x


----------



## Flake-y

Vicvicx said:


> Thanks form me too k8y :thumbup:
> 
> Hi ready - know exactly how you feel. I had mmc in Oct 2010 @12 weeks and I am nothing short of terrified right now :argh:
> 
> Everyone keeps saying to relax and let nature takes it's course but it is soooo hard x

I'm terrified too, you're not alone!


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> hello all new crysanthe-mums! :wave: nice to see our brood growing!
> my little boy has been poorly today so have only jsut managed to get on, how is everyone?
> ive been on and off all day, new food aversions cropping up all over the place :haha: lucky me!
> 
> Hope he feels better soon. There is lots of nasties going round :(Click to expand...
> 
> he was ok all day, we went out into town for a wander round, stopped at the supermarket for some lunch, went home, he had a sandwish for tea as he had a big lunch and within 5 minutes of being in the front room he vomitted everywhere!
> i really had to get DH to clear it up as the smell just kicked my sickness in. i was cleaning him up and he was sick on me and hes been ok since, he looks very pale and feels cold but hes wrapped up nice and warm in bed now so hopefully in the morning he will be feeling better.
> the smell is just starting to fade so im hoping to be able to stomach something to eat now! xClick to expand...

sounds identical to the story my friend told me yesterday about her little girl.. First she was a bit quiet and cuddly though, the next thing projectile vomitting. she is feeling much better today though. Hope he feels better tomorrow and hope you manage to eat something nice.


----------



## lisanicole

Hello everyone! I just got my BFP on 2/26! I am tentatively due on 11/7/11. I cant wait!!


----------



## Vicvicx

HI Flake, noticed you have your scan booked already too! :happydance:

Mine is booked for 28/03 but will probably have to make it earlier so hubby can make it as he works away. Well that is the plan, don't think I could bare it to be later!


----------



## Flake-y

Vicvicx said:


> HI Flake, noticed you have your scan booked already too! :happydance:
> 
> Mine is booked for 28/03 but will probably have to make it earlier so hubby can make it as he works away. Well that is the plan, don't think I could bare it to be later!

Yeah! Can't wait. Cause it's AC they do a scan at 7 weeks ish, then I'll be discharged to the NHS! 

Hope you manage to get your scan earlier, the waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats good and won't be long. I phoned EPAS today and I have to say they were lovely. For some reason she remembered me from Oct and offered to book me in for an early scan! :thumbup:

Thought that was really good of her as I was all ready to beg and cry and things!! :haha:

So is ac a private insurance then?


----------



## Flake-y

Vicvicx said:


> So is ac a private insurance then?

Assisted Conception!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Vicvicx

Ah! :dohh:

I can only imagine that you have been through the mill so totally understand why you are nervous too x :hug:

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months :drunk: and will be keeping everything crossed for us both :dust::dust:


----------



## LoolaBear

eugh i feel so sick.
but i dont know if its hunger sick or sick sick so i want to try and eat something just to make sure but i dont knwo what i fancy :(
also i keep getting wiffs of my little boys sick and i dont know where its coming from :( dh cant smell it but i can, ive had a shower and scrubbed the carpet but i can still smell it!


----------



## Flake-y

LoolaBear said:


> eugh i feel so sick.
> but i dont know if its hunger sick or sick sick so i want to try and eat something just to make sure but i dont knwo what i fancy :(
> also i keep getting wiffs of my little boys sick and i dont know where its coming from :( dh cant smell it but i can, ive had a shower and scrubbed the carpet but i can still smell it!

EWwww there's nothing worse than the smell of sick to make you feel sick!!!:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## LoolaBear

Flake-y said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> eugh i feel so sick.
> but i dont know if its hunger sick or sick sick so i want to try and eat something just to make sure but i dont knwo what i fancy :(
> also i keep getting wiffs of my little boys sick and i dont know where its coming from :( dh cant smell it but i can, ive had a shower and scrubbed the carpet but i can still smell it!
> 
> EWwww there's nothing worse than the smell of sick to make you feel sick!!!:sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...

i know! its horrible and as i dont know where its coming from there is nothing i can do about it :sick:


----------



## Flake-y

LoolaBear said:


> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> eugh i feel so sick.
> but i dont know if its hunger sick or sick sick so i want to try and eat something just to make sure but i dont knwo what i fancy :(
> also i keep getting wiffs of my little boys sick and i dont know where its coming from :( dh cant smell it but i can, ive had a shower and scrubbed the carpet but i can still smell it!
> 
> EWwww there's nothing worse than the smell of sick to make you feel sick!!!:sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! its horrible and as i dont know where its coming from there is nothing i can do about it :sick:Click to expand...

Sick lingers, one time my DH puked on the floor after a drunken night (I wasn't happy) & I could smell it for days..it seeps into things!!! And you can smell it off the person that's been sick for ages too!!! Bleeeuuurrgghhh...


----------



## LoolaBear

Flake-y said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flake-y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> eugh i feel so sick.
> but i dont know if its hunger sick or sick sick so i want to try and eat something just to make sure but i dont knwo what i fancy :(
> also i keep getting wiffs of my little boys sick and i dont know where its coming from :( dh cant smell it but i can, ive had a shower and scrubbed the carpet but i can still smell it!
> 
> EWwww there's nothing worse than the smell of sick to make you feel sick!!!:sick::sick::sick:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! its horrible and as i dont know where its coming from there is nothing i can do about it :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> Sick lingers, one time my DH puked on the floor after a drunken night (I wasn't happy) & I could smell it for days..it seeps into things!!! And you can smell it off the person that's been sick for ages too!!! Bleeeuuurrgghhh...Click to expand...

oh dear! 
ive managed to stomach something though, i had a cadburys chocolate wispa yogurt yum yum and its not made me feel ill, yet :haha:


----------



## repogirl813

ok ladies I have a question and not sure if it's tmi or not but does anyone feel soo wet down there that you have to keep going to the bathroom and check this has been like 3 days now and when I feel it's watery cm


----------



## LunaLady

I've had just my normal dry/sticky CM. But, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Flake-y

repogirl813 said:


> ok ladies I have a question and not sure if it's tmi or not but does anyone feel soo wet down there that you have to keep going to the bathroom and check this has been like 3 days now and when I feel it's watery cm

Yep, I'm the same, it mentioned that in my pregnancy book though, apparently it's the high progesterone. It's horrible though, I keep thinking I've wet myself!


----------



## repogirl813

well I'm on progesterone creme also soo maybe thatls it it's not soo much I think I wet myself I feel more like it's af coming and bad stuff to happen!!!


----------



## fides

YES! I keep having to check b/c I feel, erm, moist. Glad to hear it's the higher progesterone, though!


----------



## Flake-y

repogirl813 said:


> well I'm on progesterone creme also soo maybe thatls it it's not soo much I think I wet myself I feel more like it's af coming and bad stuff to happen!!!

I was on progesterone gel & it was much worse when I was on that, it's still there but not as bad.

It totally feels like af coming! I keep running to the loo to check!


----------



## repogirl813

ok I feel better knowing I'm not alone lol


----------



## LoolaBear

yep! i keep panicing that im bleeding or something but nothing is there apart fro mlots of CM sometimes watery sometimes a little EWCM but i know its all normal so not panicing about the amount lol.


----------



## Rebecca_B

hi ladies, i had my :bfp: this morning!


I had :sex: for the first time since Charlie was born nearly 3 wks ago and as it was my 'unsafe' time i did go to the chemist for the morning after pill as i had planned to try end of summer, but i didn't get :af: so did a :test: this morning....

It was meant to be!!! \\:D/

We are surprised :wohoo: but chuffed to bits!!!

2 under 2 EEKKKKKK!!

Due 2nd of Nov i think but could change after dating scan.

No symptoms yet but expecting the tiredness soon.......


----------



## DrGomps

I know how you ladies feel!! Everytime I feel wet I run to the bathroom terrified its aunt flo!! 

Fides I am scheduled for my 6 weeks scan March 8th...I didn't know it was internal though...hmmm...


----------



## MRS_HJO

Same here! Keep thinking AF has come or something, and it's just watery or creamy CM. Good to know I'm not alone. Just saw the doctor, and had my blood test. Feeling better, the nurse and him were very reassuring. Depending on what my HCG levels are today, I may or may not have to go back on Wednesday for another blood test, then as long as everything goes smoothly the next couple of weeks, my first real appt. and first scan will be at 8 weeks. FX. I'm staying positive though.


----------



## repogirl813

keep us posted on ur hcg levels MRS. Mine were 438 at 4 weeks and 1 day but nurse all was good and not everyones the same cause I started really low on monday at 31


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Repogirl and Vicvic, I was having a stress out before! I've worked out my dates again and because my cycles are 24 days, I'm actually due on the 2nd November. I did think 2 weeks 6 days was a little early to get a BFP! 

It means I won't actually be seen for my booking in appointment until I'm 10 weeks and 5 days and I still think I should be seen earlier than that, but at least I've got the ball rolling!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks repogirl! I'll share my levels tomorrow morning after they call!!!!


----------



## qwk

FX Mrs. HJo!

phew this is a busy thread!! i don't get on BnB at work, and it took me a while to work through everything :D

i have scheduled my "confirm pregnancy" appointment on wednesday! presumably this will involve a blood test?

curious, what are they checking at a 6 week scan? does everyone get those...? 

and like many of you, i am also constantly praying for little baby to stick tight - it's sooo early, still less than four weeks, i am almost afraid to really get my hopes totally up about it...


----------



## DrGomps

so my energy is officially gone. So tired. its only 6:30pm here too.


----------



## MRS_HJO

From what I hear from my nurse and doctor, they check your progesterone levels and HCG levels to make sure they are where they should be, and if the HCG levels are doubling. My doctor said first scan = 8 weeks, as long as nothing goes wrong before that! But I have realized in reading all the ladies posts in here, that every doctor goes about the appointments a little different in the beginning. Good luck to you too and let's stay positive!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Ok so I called my regular dr for blood work but she is out of the office today. I just need her to do my bloods for confirmation and check doubling time then transfer me to my genetics dr with a referal. From there I go into high risk and get all the testing and scans, I guess. AF was supposed to be here next Sunday and I took another $ store test this morning and it looked lighter so I told myself that I was losing the baby. BBs still tingly (I guess that's how you'd describe them) I am so anxious to get started on knowing if my Rainbow baby is healthy.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I sympathise with you ladies. I have a bit of a gassy stomach today and keep running to the toilet and wiping manically, sure af has come... But she hasn't of course! Damn body making me worry.

I also have no energy. Was falling asleep at 7 tonight lol.


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> curious, what are they checking at a 6 week scan? does everyone get those...?

My doc said we'll be looking for a heartbeat. With my 1st pregnancy, I wasn't going to have a scan until 20 weeks b/c I was not high risk - there really was no reason for them to do an early scan. Because I lost that baby, I am now high risk this time around, so my doctor said a 6 week scan is what they do for women like myself (6 weeks is earlier than I would have expected before going in this morning!). Hope that helps.

Prayers your baby is healthy. :)


----------



## qwk

thanks fides! and prayers for you and your baby too! 

i guess i'll just have to see what my doc/midwife want to do on wednesday


----------



## wannabeprego

Good luck ladies, I hope and pray that you all have sticky beans and all have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! :flower:


I am still in limbo land myself, with AF being late, and only getting faint second lines on my HPT, so i cant say if i have a BFP for sure or not. I also have been feeling like AF is going to show at any minute and when i run to the bathroom there is nothing there, it is making me crazy!!! Than i have runny/ clear CM, and white goby CM which makes my undies seem wet so it makes me think AF is arriving, plus i have cramps that come in waves, not as severe as the ones I get right before AF though, more milder... I am all bloated and super hungry, going pee and number 2 alot as well...hopefully this will all lead to my BFP and i can officially join you girls on this thread!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## fides

oh, wanna, can't wait to see a :bfp: for ya!!


----------



## RobenR

Hi ladies,

I am due 9 November!


----------



## fides

welcome, Roben! Congrats on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## srm0421

Good luck on scans for those getting them soon.


----------



## emmancee

Hi everyone. I think I am due end October/beginning Nov but cant really figure out a date as was having cycles ranging from 28 days to 38 days before got pregnant. How do they work it out if this is the case? Or do you have to wait until the scan?


----------



## Nyn

HUGE Welcome and Congratulations to the new Crysanthe-mums!!!!

aw Loola I hope your little boy feels better soon! Just reading about smelling sick has me gagging so I really feel for you!!:hugs:

I had a first blood test done.. was by our family doctor and I was there really for my little one (who is fine now thank goodness!) but it confirmed the pregnancy and confirmed I'm immune to toxoplasmosis but still not got anti bodies for CMV grr.. was hoping I'd caught that in the last 2 years. so going to ahve to do regular checks for that.

do you guys in other countries get screened for that regularly too?

I ahve my first appointment on the 10th March but I don't think that's a scan. With the other 2 i had my first scan at about 12 weeks (but would love it if they did one earlier!!)

am feeling a bit quesy today but it's not stopping me eating :p the other thing is I'm freezing cold. I think it's just lack of energy, but I'm so cccccold!!

xxx


----------



## Vam

Hi
I was wondering if I could join in with this thread please? I am Vicki, I'm 28 and I got my bfp on 22/02/11 and my due date is 02/11/11! I'm new to this forum and so excited to get my bfp on our first month of trying!

Symptoms so far have been very heavy, achey bb's, extreme tiredness and the odd wave of nausea (but luckily haven't been sick!)

Vam x


----------



## pink_bow

Hello, please can I join :flower:
Im due 9th November xx


----------



## repogirl813

welcome all new november mums!!!! This is a great forum, everyone is soo supportive here!!! And very chatty as well.

Well last night just sucked for me i ate dinner and within 10 minutes it was coming back up went to bed and woke up 3 hours later with my stomach husting cause i was soo hungry ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## babyanise

morning all,repogirl813,ms is a bummer but hopefuly it wont last to long for you.i had it on all mine,just waiting for it to kick in on this one,fx not for a few weeks yet lol have you tried the sickness bands as i was thinking of getting some.
feeling tired today,other than that im good.:thumbup:


----------



## repogirl813

babyanise said:


> morning all,repogirl813,ms is a bummer but hopefuly it wont last to long for you.i had it on all mine,just waiting for it to kick in on this one,fx not for a few weeks yet lol have you tried the sickness bands as i was thinking of getting some.
> feeling tired today,other than that im good.:thumbup:


never heard of a sickness band, i have 2 other kids and never had ms with them!!!!


----------



## babyanise

you were lucky then,fx you dont have it too bad on this one.


----------



## qwk

good morning (morning in the US anyway!) ladies! 

i have had sooo few symptoms! i've had little moments where i felt a bit of nausea... my bbs appear bigger, but aren't sore (nipples seem a little more 'awake' though lol), and HEADACHES. i should have known i would get headaches as my pregnancy symptom, i am really prone to them around my period/hormonal changes, so there you have it.

i also took another frer this morning - would someone please tell me this urge to keep confirming that i am really pregnant goes away at some point?! - but i am attaching it below because i am happy it is darker than the one from two days ago! seems like a good sign! :D the one on the left is from Saturday, the right one from today!

hope you all have lovely days!
 



Attached Files:







PG Tests Feb 27.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4









PG Tests March 1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink_bow

That line is defo a lot darker! xx


----------



## babyanise

lovely dark line:happydance:i have 2 test's left,an ic and a digi which im going to do in a few weeks lol then no more buying tests,


----------



## k8y

Welcome to the new mummies to be and congratulations. xx


----------



## repogirl813

hello you see my picture right i was taking them every morning after i got the positive and in the evening as well in the few days jsut so i could be sure hcg was going up!!!


----------



## DrGomps

welcome emancee, roben, pinkbow and anyone else I missed...our group is getting big!!

Nyn, they don't test for CMV here...though funny you should mention that...I actually work with a weakened form of the virus at work. LOL. I also have a cat, but he uses the toliet so toxoplasmosis is not a worry. 

qwk...I am still poas. I mean what else am I going to do with all the left over internet cheapies I have? LOL. Though they have pretty much maxed out on color now.


----------



## LoolaBear

hey :wave: congratulations to all the new new november mummies! :dance:

little man isnt any better today, sick again this morning :( hes been super cuddly all day as well which isnt like him, normally hes running about all over the place. but i am enjoying the cuddles hehe. very sleepy as well so i gave him some water and sent him to bed bless him.
im just praying whatever it is my little girl doesnt get it as shes not very good at all when she poorly.
how is everyone else today? x


----------



## babyanise

hope he feels better soon


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya everyone!

Welcome to all the new ladies! Huge congrats on your BFP's!!! :dust: for sticky beans!!

So how is everyone? Last night I passed out on the couch just after 8pm, hubby dragged me upstairs to bed about 9pm! I have felt really really nauseous today :sick: no getting sick just feeling awful!!


----------



## MummyCat

Loola... hope he feels better soon hun!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Babyluck

I am just soooooooooooo tired. I have absolutely no energy and just want to chill out on the sofa lol! It is all worth it though!!! :)


----------



## repogirl813

ohhh I soo don't want to be a work today it's the first of the month and were generally busier today so may not be able to keep up with everyone today but have a good day all you new mommies!!!


----------



## Nyn

qwk - I'd say that's a definite :bfp: !!!! congrats!!!!!

Welcome vicki and pink bow!! and anyone else I've missed since my last post!! it's great how many november mamas there are!!!!

today I've had the worst tiredness yet. Really slumped a few hours ago! but had a chocolate bar and feeling better :p

will go back and read everyone's posts better this evening when I've got more time.. make sure I didn't miss anything!

hope you're all having a good day! xxx


----------



## fides

welcome to the new mums!! HUGE congrats on your :bfp:!!

So, today is a big day for our thread: for those of us watching the fruit-size tickers, we are no longer all poppy seeds - from now on, we'll have different fruits going on! Woohoo to the ladies who have babies the size of apple seeds now - congratulations!! I know it is silly, but i love the little fruit tickers...


----------



## Vicvicx

Hello ladies. How is everyone today?? :wave:

Massive congrats to all the new :bfp: and wishing you all h&h 9 months x

I am fine today but hoping for some stronger symptoms soon :saywhat: Crazy I know but it would be reassuring for me (hardly any last time with mmc)

Loo, hope the lo is feeling better soon but take advantage of the lovely cuddles while they are on offer lol.


----------



## srm0421

ok someone had asked about the sea sickness bands, when I was pg with my son Gage I was sick from week 5 until week 17, I lost 6 lbs it was horrible. I wore the sea bands and took anti nausea medication. Now since I found out I was pg I have put on the bands as a precautionary measure and it stopped my dizziness and nausea. 

The POAS I got my BFP at 9 dpo and I had some tests coming in the mail that arrived at 11 dpo so now I have all these tests and I just can't let them go to waste. LOL


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> welcome all new november mums!!!! This is a great forum, everyone is soo supportive here!!! And very chatty as well.
> 
> Well last night just sucked for me i ate dinner and within 10 minutes it was coming back up went to bed and woke up 3 hours later with my stomach husting cause i was soo hungry ahhhhh!!!!

I ate all my dinner, didnt be sick, and still woke up in the night starving. I remember now being the same iwth my son and going down stairs and eating nutella on toast in the middle of the night... Really gonna stop myself doing that this time, I cant afford to put on as much weight as last time. 

Note to Chrysanthe-mums - If I post on here saying im midnight feasting remind me of this conversation please. :)


----------



## k8y

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/0-41-we...y-grow---1st-trimester/2400-6.html#historysub

brilliant site :)


----------



## LoolaBear

k8y said:


> https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/0-41-we...y-grow---1st-trimester/2400-6.html#historysub
> 
> brilliant site :)

excellent site k8y!

well little man has been attached to me all day apart from nap time :( he came downstairs after his nap and an hour later was fast asleep in my arms :( hes so poorly. he managing to keep some food down now though so thats a good thing, and hes keeping water down now as well so hopefully he will soon be on the mend.

i managed to survive yesterday with only two bouts of sickness, and managed all day so far without feeling nauseous! :dance: but got a feeling i may get late evening sickness again like i did last night, watching one born every minute and i had to pause it and run to the loo as i was retching that much.
who else cried to one born every minute last night then??! i was bawling my eyes out! x


----------



## MRS_HJO

Okay, update: My blood test results from yesterday came back. Def. pregnant with normal progesterone levels and an HCG level of 44, which they expected this early on. Going to go back and get another blood test tomorrow and hopefully that number has doubled! What were your HCG levels when they first tested and how far along were you?


----------



## LoolaBear

they dont do HCG testing at my doctors unless you have a history of miscarriage and need to be kept an eye on.
but for 18 dpo i know the range is between 5 and round about 1600 for hcg levels as an average so 44 is in that range so is perfetly normal hun x


----------



## LunaLady

I have a question for you girls...
DH is still interested in :sex:, but I am not because I'm wanting to protect my little bean. Am I right to not want to :sex:, or am I being too cautious?


----------



## LoolaBear

LunaLady said:


> I have a question for you girls...
> DH is still interested in :sex:, but I am not because I'm wanting to protect my little bean. Am I right to not want to :sex:, or am I being too cautious?

a bit too cautious, maybe not as often just incase :sex: iritates your cervix but you can still have sex, it is actually infact recommended during pregnancy now unless your classed as high risk. x


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you girls...
> DH is still interested in :sex:, but I am not because I'm wanting to protect my little bean. Am I right to not want to :sex:, or am I being too cautious?
> 
> a bit too cautious, maybe not as often just incase :sex: iritates your cervix but you can still have sex, *it is actually infact recommended during pregnancy now unless your classed as high risk*. xClick to expand...

God dont let my hubby read this !!! haha


----------



## LoolaBear

k8y said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LunaLady said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you girls...
> DH is still interested in :sex:, but I am not because I'm wanting to protect my little bean. Am I right to not want to :sex:, or am I being too cautious?
> 
> a bit too cautious, maybe not as often just incase :sex: iritates your cervix but you can still have sex, *it is actually infact recommended during pregnancy now unless your classed as high risk*. xClick to expand...
> 
> God dont let my hubby read this !!! hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: ive told mine the comlete oppisite :rofl: ive told him that especially in the first and second trimester regular :sex: isnt recommended as it can cause an infection to enter the uterus and affect the baby somehow as the mucus plug doesnt fully form until the third trimester! (big white fib but he believes me so far so he only gets it once a week :haha:) x


----------



## Vicvicx

:rofl: Looks like we're not just going to be sharing pregnancy tips on here. I like your style ladies!! :haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi everyone

I'm very nervously here having got my BFP just over 2 hours ago, due 9th November according to the calculators. I had a MMC in Nov 09 so hoping this one goes the distance. Hurdle number 1 over with getting BFP, AF would have been due on Thursday so just waiting hurdle number 2 then I can sit back for a while. I just know time is going to drag so much now for the next 9 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: on the :sex: white lie. It has been 2 days since me and Eric had :sex: and we plan on getting some time in today. I think the longest we have ever gone was 2 weeks after the birth of our son. 
I am trying to get my HCG levels checked but with my last son the levels were 46 on 16 DPO and 183 on 19 DPO I believe there is an HCG calculator you can search for online and it will have you enter the date and time of 1st HCG along with the level and then the date and time for the 2nd and level and it will tell you the doubling time.


----------



## LunaLady

Ok, thanks girls. I feel better about it :haha:
Maybe DH and I can have a session tonight, then. :)


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi Truly - Massive congrats on the :bfp:

Know exactly how you feel as i had mmc in October. Terrified to get excited only for another let down. Can't wait for the first scan to put my mind at rest even just a bit x
:dust:


----------



## MummyCat

congrats on your HCG levels Mrs HJO! x


----------



## LoolaBear

the panic wont go completely go away with me until i pass the 17 week point and until i get to see my little baby at the 20 week scan to know everything is fine.
but i do feel like there is a weight up off my shoulders as i feel good about this pregnancy! x


----------



## repogirl813

I have a history of mc and once my doc verified my hcg levels were doubling I was told all was good to continue like normal she said with bd as long as it didn't hurt and there was no bleeding I was good to go and if it did to wait a few days and try again


----------



## repogirl813

LoolaBear said:


> they dont do HCG testing at my doctors unless you have a history of miscarriage and need to be kept an eye on.
> but for 18 dpo i know the range is between 5 and round about 1600 for hcg levels as an average so 44 is in that range so is perfetly normal hun x



my first hcglevel at 10 dpo was 31 and sunday at 16 dpo was 432 I believe


----------



## LoolaBear

glad your hcg is looking good repogirl x


----------



## MummyCat

This is now my 4th pregnancy and I've never had my hCG levels done! :( I wouldn't have a clue if mine have been good or bad! I suppose ignorance is bliss! :D

Loola, I completely get why you'll be on edge... I'm just longing to get to that 12 week mark... 7 weeks to go... my how it's going to drag!!

PS.. thanks the Lou I think who congratulated us on apple seed tickers! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

oh my I looked my betas up on that calculator and it says mine double evry 37.1 hours please say that's ok!!!!


----------



## Flake-y

MRS_HJO said:


> Okay, update: My blood test results from yesterday came back. Def. pregnant with normal progesterone levels and an HCG level of 44, which they expected this early on. Going to go back and get another blood test tomorrow and hopefully that number has doubled! What were your HCG levels when they first tested and how far along were you?

Great news!!! That's normal HCG levels. mine was 73 at 14dpo & the nurse said that anything over 25 confirms a pregnancy. So yours is absolutely fine!

This is such a busy thread! I've got pages & pages to go through to keep up!

No new symptoms for me, still the achey legs that I've had for a few days. No sickness yet, just occ feeling a bit off.


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> oh my I looked my betas up on that calculator and it says mine double evry 37.1 hours please say that's ok!!!!

morethan ok hun! on average they double every 48 hours so yours are doubling more than average! congrats :dance: x


----------



## k8y

Flake-y said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> Okay, update: My blood test results from yesterday came back. Def. pregnant with normal progesterone levels and an HCG level of 44, which they expected this early on. Going to go back and get another blood test tomorrow and hopefully that number has doubled! What were your HCG levels when they first tested and how far along were you?
> 
> Great news!!! That's normal HCG levels. mine was 73 at 14dpo & the nurse said that anything over 25 confirms a pregnancy. So yours is absolutely fine!
> 
> *This is such a busy thread! I've got pages & pages to go through to keep up!*
> No new symptoms for me, still the achey legs that I've had for a few days. No sickness yet, just occ feeling a bit off.Click to expand...

haha I know how you feel.. I have to do it twice... once to pick out the new mummies to be then again to read it haha love it !!!


----------



## LoolaBear

mummycat - i dont know why i will be on egde until then though as at my 12 week appt at hte hospital they said they will carry out more in depths bloods and scan to make sure this baby doesnt have the same problems as Sonnie did. so if i get given the all clear then then i know the risk of me loosing the baby reduces dramatically.
i think for me i wont feel happy until i pass that mark, and im going to try and keep it quite, especially amongst friends until i pass that point. x


----------



## bammygirl

i'm due nov 4th/2011 with my first little one! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

bammygirl said:


> i'm due nov 4th/2011 with my first little one! :D

congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Flake-y

bammygirl said:


> i'm due nov 4th/2011 with my first little one! :D

Congrats! Same as me!:happydance:


----------



## fides

Welcome to Bammy and Truly!!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Bammy! Huge congrats! I'm loving how many Mums are here already and we've got a whole lot more to come as we're only up to 9th November!! :dance:

Loola... you're bound to feel that way and it's completely normal!! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

its a really strange feeling, one minute i want to shout it to the world the next i know i cant really incase i end up with bad news. 
but i know i will get there in the end and the thought of keeping it a secret for as long as possible is actually quite nice, means its just mine and DH's baby up until then as no one else will know :haha: i like that idea. x


----------



## repogirl813

I've actually told pretty much everyone but my kids cause last month with the chemical we told my kids and when it happened my daight almost 9 looked at me and said I knew that would happen, cause I went thrpugh a mmc when I was with her had 4 years ago and a girl her dad was dating had a mc at 5 months so gonna waot as long as possible to tell them


----------



## DrGomps

welcome bamy and truly!! And congrats on your :bfp:

I should wait longer, but am bursting to tell people!! Wish it would be 12 weeks already!!

Today has got to be the worst day for me (symptomwise and this is going to be TMI so if you are faint of heart don't read further). Gassy, bloated, huge globs of creamy CM, headaches, lightheadness (low blood sugar), ears ringing, baby brain ( I swear I went couldn't remember what I was doing a few times) and nausea during my lab meeting (almost in front of the boss). Oh and pure exhaustion. got a second wind due to a cuppa (hehehe you ladies are rubbing off on me). Though it was white tea, not high in caffeine. Maybe I should keep some chocolate on hand..hheehe.

I was also so afraid my boss would deduce I was preg. We were celebrating a birthday in lab today of the secretary and everyone was drinking champagne and vodka...I usually partake quite a bit....was trying to lay low and drink water (pretend it was alcohol). Most of my lab mates know so they didn't offer me any so there was no awkward moment. Phew!!


----------



## pink_bow

This thread moves far too quickly :haha: I can't keep up!

My nipples are burning like hell tonight :lol: xx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks girls for reassuring me about my HCG levels! I'm praying they will double by the time they take my blood tomorrow!

OOOOOhhhh boy, just got home from lunch with my SIL and her two girls, then went to the mall to find loose tops (because I'm so darn bloated!). I am sooooo tired and very crampy now.... Been fighting these cramps everyday, and they get worse if I'm on my feet a lot! So now it's PJ bottoms, water, and the couch for me for the rest of the day! :)

Congrats to all of you on your BFPs!!!


----------



## repogirl813

mrs, dont worry they will i was soo worried with mine being 31 like i said but everything worked out and with me the nurse at the office said that they were way low and wasn't a good start!!!! See what she knew!!! I feel like a walking medical patient right now lol I am bloated gassy heartburn like crazy boobs are sore nips are very sore ive ate sooo freaking much today and im starvin again and im sooo sooo tired!!! So hows everyone else?


----------



## repogirl813

i give up on this blingee to i just can't get it on my signature


----------



## MRS_HJO

Same here! I wanted the blingy so bad, but it won't let me fit it in!!!! I even tried taking stuff out to fit it... :(


----------



## repogirl813

MRS_HJO said:


> Same here! I wanted the blingy so bad, but it won't let me fit it in!!!! I even tried taking stuff out to fit it... :(



glad to know it's not just me i really thought it was!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Nope! Not just you!!


----------



## DrGomps

Wanted to share some geeky things I got...love it!! maternity shirt and onesies...plus a book for dad.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0738.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0728.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0736.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## repogirl813

i think the glitter doesnt work because it's said in html code and mine won't do it in html codes ive been using the bb code thing i really dont know though lol


----------



## repogirl813

DrGomps said:


> Wanted to share some geeky things I got...love it!! maternity shirt and onesies...plus a book for dad.

 

very very cute!!!


----------



## repogirl813

mrs. i figured it out when you get to where the 4 blingees come up over of the right hand side it has like a bunch of different sites, one of them is forum1 click on it and it will give you a different code that works!!!


----------



## LunaLady

DrGomps said:


> Wanted to share some geeky things I got...love it!! maternity shirt and onesies...plus a book for dad.

So cute!! My DH and I are geeks, so that stuff is right up my alley :thumbup:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Oh! Awesome! Thank you so much repogirl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls the :witch: got me, so i wont be joining you on this thread... :cry:


----------



## fides

awww, :hugs:


----------



## MrsLQ

wbp - really am gutted for you...all you can do is keep trying!!! *hugs*


----------



## repogirl813

so sorry wannabe!!!! keep your head up


----------



## qwk

congrats to the new BFPs! and :hugs: to wbp :( 

so yes. bloating. my pants don't even want to zip. huff.

have my appointment tomorrow, hopefully it will go well! :D


----------



## LunaLady

So sorry WBP :( :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

So Sorry WBP,


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... I am also expecting a 11/1/11 baby... how cool would that be! I look forward to getting to know you guys!!!!


----------



## sweetie_c

Sorry wpb:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry to hear that WannabPreggo... you still have a chance of a baby before Christmas... keep at it hun! :hugs:

DrGomps... yikes your day sounds like pregnancy on overdrive! glad you managed to avoid your boss finding out and I love love love the items you bought.. too cute!! :cloud9:

Mrs HJO and Repo... I see the November badge... loud and proud on your siggys!! :dance: fabulous!!! glad you got it sorted!!

Congrats to all the new BFP's...welcome ladies!! :hugs:

I'm getting a cold, from my munchkin... Here she is helping me bake!... so now have fatigue, nausea, sore throat and achey body! :dohh: nevermind... can't complain cos all i want to be is pregnant :dance:


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> welcome bamy and truly!! And congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> I should wait longer, but am bursting to tell people!! Wish it would be 12 weeks already!!
> 
> Today has got to be the worst day for me (symptomwise and this is going to be TMI so if you are faint of heart don't read further). Gassy, bloated, huge globs of creamy CM, headaches, lightheadness (low blood sugar), ears ringing, *baby brain ( I swear I went couldn't remember what I was doing a few times) *and nausea during my lab meeting (almost in front of the boss). Oh and pure exhaustion. got a second wind due to a cuppa (hehehe you ladies are rubbing off on me). Though it was white tea, not high in caffeine. Maybe I should keep some chocolate on hand..hheehe.
> 
> I was also so afraid my boss would deduce I was preg. We were celebrating a birthday in lab today of the secretary and everyone was drinking champagne and vodka...I usually partake quite a bit....was trying to lay low and drink water (pretend it was alcohol). Most of my lab mates know so they didn't offer me any so there was no awkward moment. Phew!!

I so have baby brain.. to the point its getting really silly... 

I dont normally work on Saturdays and I get a phone call to say "are you coming in?" so I go racing to work.. when I get there the fire engine has come to show the children so I call hubby to get him to bring ds in to see... he says I cant at the moment the estate agent is here.. I totally forgot he had an appointment to come too, the kitchen floor was just a mound of washing waiting to be done :wacko:

go to work on monday and I just kept on forgetting stuff.. one lady said your not pregnant again are you !!!! :wacko::wacko: Nooooo ! :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

bwahahaha... just think... it's worse for us who've already had one... cos I've not fully recovered from the baby brain the first time round! :rofl: I swear Lottie stole bits of my brain to grow her own! :D


----------



## babyanise

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls the :witch: got me, so i wont be joining you on this thread... :cry:

so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Wannabe I'm so sorry hun :hugs: keep at it, it'll happen soon!! :hugs::hugs:

Drgomps - I LOVE your geek stuff :p we're a geeky family :happydance: especially love the 'Geekling' onsie! 
Hope you're feeling better today :hugs:
About CMV, I guess there's no risk working with it? over here they are very particular about testing for it - maybe it's more common here?:shrug:

Loola - aww I hope your lo gets better soon! although all those cuddles sound lovely!
I haven't watched One Born Every Minute, but I did watch The hardest place to be A Midwife on BBC the other day. It was fascinating and also had me in tears.. I'm soooo emotional!!
and LOL for the :sex: white lie!! hahahaha...

Mummycat - aww hope you're not feeling as bad today :hugs:
And you have the CUTEST little girl!!!!! gorgeous pic hun :p

babyluck - me too, I'm soooo tired now it's nuts!

K8y - hahaha for the midnight feasting :p I have it just before going to bed. Just as I think to myself, right, time for bed.. my tummy kicks in and I have to have something to eat. not good!! :p

Mrs HJO - Congrats on the confirmed :bfp:!!!

Welcome and Congratulations to Truly, Bammy and Angelique!!!!

And PHEW!!! I keep missing soooo much!!! I'm on a different time to a lot of you so for me you guys all chat at like 2am :wacko:

I don't know if this counts as a craving... but with the other 2, I didn't have any trouble at all stopping tea. But this time.. i just CAN'T stop!!! I neeeeed my tea!! I'm only dunking the tea bag in quickly so as to limit the caffeine, but it's so weird :shrug:

anyhoo.. off for a spot of early lunch and then time to pick ds1 up from school (half days on wednesdays here)!

xxx


----------



## Nyn

ooh and YEY for apple seed sized babies!!!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## babyanise

how do your partners feel about your bfp.mine didnt believe me when i showed him the ic strip so had to go get a digi to prove to him i was,now he is spoiling me,i love it.:thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... oh i couldn't cope with out my tea! No real cravings yet... but just had sliced tomato on toast for breakfast! 

LOL... K8Y... we'll be on midnight feast watch from now on!! :haha:

babyanise.. mine was very excited to see the faint lines and kept buying me more tests... so very eager to believe the BFP and liked me was eager to see the lines get darker! Glad your OH is spoiling ya! :dance: that's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

Glad I'm not the only one drinking tea!! :p

My oh was really happy when I showed him!.. he gave me a big hug and we had a lovely cuddle:hugs: and he's being very sweet :p although he groans every time I say.. urgh I can't stand the smell of ...


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies!

Not nauseous today but had my normal waking up at 8am bursting for a wee! Plus my boobs are massive, I'm sooo tired all the time and stomach bloated and gassy! I wish I had some more symptoms - why aren't the 6 bfps I've got enough for me to believe it? I just can't get my head around the fact that I'm pregnant, I feel too lucky! I suppose it's still very early, I can't be expecting massive barrels of symptoms and I should be happy with the ones I've got lol.

How's everyone!?


----------



## babyanise

hi,i too am peeing all the time but its such a great feeling:happydance:im feeling good today so far.


----------



## Nyn

I'm doing fine thank you! :flower:

Don't worry wanna-b-mummy! I'd say those are all pretty strong symptoms!! For me it's sore boobs, tired and hungry. The occastional wave of nausea and dizziness but that's it :p

I didn't have ms with the other 2 so hopefully it'll be the same!


----------



## tinalouise

hey :) according to my dates I should be due the 3rd November 

wooohooo congratulations November mummies..my daughter is a november baby as well :) 
xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you Nyn! I'm just a worrier! My boobies aren't sore really, a tiny bit tender, but I've never ever suffered from sore or tender boobs during af or before it so I never thought I'd get it during early pregnancy. But as I said, they're massive, I'm in love with them :rofl: I keep looking at them thinking "Please stay forever!". Nipples are constantly popped up and saying hello, too. :lol:


----------



## Nyn

Wecome tinalouise and congrats!!

haha wanna-b-mummy!!! I know, I wish my boobs would stay the way they are during pregnancy too!! all nice and firm lol.. unfortunately they don't in my case!


----------



## notjustyet

My OH didn't really believe we were pregnant until we had a dark BFP at 13dpo. Then when I didn't come on the next day I think it sunk in properly. He is so excited - he wanted to tell everyone (family-wise) at the weekend so we did. Now he is just being amazing, even more lovely than he usually is. He will make a great dad. Is anyone else feeling more loved up lately? I've been wondering whether it might be to do with hormones, or whether it's just because he is being extra nice to me!


----------



## babyanise

my oh is being so so nice to me,im enjoying every min.:winkwink:


----------



## Nyn

babyanise said:


> my oh is being so so nice to me,im enjoying every min.:winkwink:

me too! xxx


----------



## qwk

oh man i really don't want my bbs to get bigger. this has been on my mind ever since i realized that everyone's bbs get bigger during pregnancy and often STAY somewhat bigger :( DD is already inconvenient enough, thank you!


----------



## repogirl813

I have 2 children from a previous marriage so after two years my DH was super excited when we got the faintest line the first morning and had no problem going to get me a bunch more to make sure the lines got darker, as this will be his 1st!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

LOL qwk awww :hugs: I'm a C cup already but wouldn't say no to double D! I keep looking at them.. lol


----------



## Nyn

qwk, if it's any encouragement, mine practically shrivelled up after I stopped BFing!!!:nope: not good for me!! lol!! And in the last year of being back on AF they have gone back to their original size :)

I'm hoping they stay bigger this time round tho :winkwink:

ok gals, I'm off for some :sleep: can't stay awake any more. oh is home so gonna take advantage of that!


----------



## babyanise

repogirl813 said:


> I have 2 children from a previous marriage so after two years my DH was super excited when we got the faintest line the first morning and had no problem going to get me a bunch more to make sure the lines got darker, as this will be his 1st!!!!

hi,this will be my oh's 1st baby also.i have 4 from my 1st husband.


----------



## DrGomps

wow you ladies have been chatty!! Good morning!! DH didn't believe me when I got my faint BFP so I took a digi, there is no denying that!! He has been working alot so hasn't really been able to spoil me though he has agreed to be the one who cleans the bathroom. HEHEHEHe. 

Mummycat...you lottie is too precious! Makes me want a girl. :D 

And am I the only one that does not want bigger bbs?? I already have a D and they hurt my back..don't want more..but I guess I have no choice. DH is happy though. Ugh.


----------



## repogirl813

DrGomps said:


> wow you ladies have been chatty!! Good morning!! DH didn't believe me when I got my faint BFP so I took a digi, there is no denying that!! He has been working alot so hasn't really been able to spoil me though he has agreed to be the one who cleans the bathroom. HEHEHEHe.
> 
> Mummycat...you lottie is too precious! Makes me want a girl. :D
> 
> And am I the only one that does not want bigger bbs?? I already have a D and they hurt my back..don't want more..but I guess I have no choice. DH is happy though. Ugh.




I am with you there i am a DD not pregnant had to go last weekend as i was popping out and get DDD great


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> qwk, if it's any encouragement, mine practically shrivelled up after I stopped BFing!!!:nope: not good for me!! lol!! And in the last year of being back on AF they have gone back to their original size :)
> 
> I'm hoping they stay bigger this time round tho :winkwink:
> 
> ok gals, I'm off for some :sleep: can't stay awake any more. oh is home so gonna take advantage of that!

Really.??? I breast fed DS for 14 months and mine just went back down a cupsize.


----------



## repogirl813

I have my day off tomorrow soo looking forward to it I only get thursdays and sundays off so gotta enjoy them to the best


----------



## Mandyloo

OMG! We were all very busy in february! Look at all of these November babies! : )


----------



## MRS_HJO

Mandyloo said:


> OMG! We were all very busy in february! Look at all of these November babies! : )

Something about Valentine's Day (that's when we conceived!). Just a lucky month! :)


----------



## LoolaBear

ah i feel loads better today, i have got my dark hair back. DH persuaded me a while back to dye my hair blonde, well i did judt before i found out i was pregnant and even though it suited me i just didnt feel comfortable with it.
well ive got my dark gorgeous black hair back now and it feels great, thought may as well as i just CBA with the up keep of blonde hair and also i would much rather spend the money on baby stuff as i get further along and well i much prefer the safety of my natural colour lol.
how is everyoen today? x


----------



## LoolaBear

MRS_HJO said:


> Mandyloo said:
> 
> 
> OMG! We were all very busy in february! Look at all of these November babies! : )
> 
> Something about Valentine's Day (that's when we conceived!). Just a lucky month! :)Click to expand...

lol i was due to ovulate either the day before valentines or valentines itself :haha: but i think i may have ovulated sooner than expected but only way to find out is at the scan. 
i think maybe with valentines day there was alot of ladies loved up :winkwink: :sex: it can do strange things to us :haha:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Loola,

I know what you mean about feeling better in one color than another. I always go back and forth between blonde (my natural) and dark.

Been feeling great except for the on and off cramping, and just very tired! But no nausea really! And my skin looks great! And boobs are bigger!

Go today for another blood test to make sure my HCG levels are doubling. I'm very nervous, but remaining positive! Won't get those results until tomorrow morning, grrr!

-Heather


----------



## Nyn

k8y said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> qwk, if it's any encouragement, mine practically shrivelled up after I stopped BFing!!!:nope: not good for me!! lol!! And in the last year of being back on AF they have gone back to their original size :)
> 
> I'm hoping they stay bigger this time round tho :winkwink:
> 
> ok gals, I'm off for some :sleep: can't stay awake any more. oh is home so gonna take advantage of that!
> 
> Really.??? I breast fed DS for 14 months and mine just went back down a cupsize.Click to expand...

lol yeah. I bf ds1 fo 2 years and ds2 for 1 year and both times they went sooo small afterwards! then they slowly went back to their original size. I have so many bras in different sizes it's mad! :wacko:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies. How are we all today? I am so jealous with some of the symptoms. :dohh:

All I have is the odd wave of nausea and tiredness. Can't wait for achy boobs and puking!! :wohoo:


----------



## LoolaBear

Vicvicx said:


> Hey ladies. How are we all today? I am so jealous with some of the symptoms. :dohh:
> 
> All I have is the odd wave of nausea and tiredness. Can't wait for achy boobs and puking!! :wohoo:

the puking isnt all that good :( especially with all the retching i do before actually being sick, makes my throat hurt and sometimes bursts a blood vessel so i bring alot of blood up with it as well :sick:
but then since taking my prenatals my sickness has settled to more just waves of nausea so thats not too bad.
im jsut majorly tired all the time now, boobs dont hurt they just feel heavy. ithink i can cope with this though :haha:


----------



## Vicvicx

Goodness Loo - ok might stop hoping for sickness!! :thumbup:

Glad it has settled for you now x


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs HLO...sure it will be fine, but don't blame you for being nervous. i think I will feel much more relaxed when 12 weeks comes...stick bean stick!! 

still no actual puking for me but feel retched when my stomach is empty...feel like i need more calories then usual. 
hope I have less exhaustion today.


----------



## MummyCat

fingers crossed all goes well Heather! :hugs:

Vic.. you'll find a lot of symptoms only really kick in around 6 weeks hun... you might still have loads! 

Dr Gomps... I have same issue.. if I eat regularly I'm mostly okay, but anything nearing 3 hours without food... I feel AWFUL!


----------



## LunaLady

LoolaBear said:


> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandyloo said:
> 
> 
> OMG! We were all very busy in february! Look at all of these November babies! : )
> 
> Something about Valentine's Day (that's when we conceived!). Just a lucky month! :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was due to ovulate either the day before valentines or valentines itself :haha: but i think i may have ovulated sooner than expected but only way to find out is at the scan.
> i think maybe with valentines day there was alot of ladies loved up :winkwink: :sex: it can do strange things to us :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, that was our plan! We made a romantic vacation out of it and everything! With the sole purpose to making babies :happydance:

Ok, boobs are going to FALL OFF!! They hurt so bad and are HUGE!! I'm also one of those that normally has DD boobs. I didn't know they could GET any bigger. Geez.


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Mummycat. Hopefully they will. 

Sounds silly but just looking for reassurance as only had sore bbs last time with mmc. Think it would some how make me feel better if I had my head down the toilet most of the day.

But after Loo's bad experience, maybe its a csse of be careful what you wish for :wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL bless ya... to reassure you, the only symptom my friend had was a growing belly... an easy labour (in at 8am baby by noon, home by 5pm... like a day's work) her baby is now 4 years old and healthy!! So not everyone will suffer symptoms!


----------



## Vicvicx

OMG that sounds like the perfect end to a great pregnancy!! :hugs:


----------



## olivetree83

Hi ladies, 

can I join you? 

I am due Nov. 7! 

We are cautiously pregnant with our first, we suffered a miscarriage in October so I can't help but fear it'll happen again. But POSITIVE POSITIVE POSITIVITY! That's all I'm trying to focus on. :) 

I am so excited to meet our little pumpkin. February was our 8th month TTC. 

So far I don't have many symptoms but as you can see I'm barely even late. (AF was due today) I have taken four positive pregnancy tests spanned out over the last three days. 

This is what I'm feeling, on and off mild cramping, today it feels centered down low...like a burning sort of cramp but not completely unpleasant. Does that makes sense? I have been tired but not super fatigued. I haven't had any food adversions or any odd cravings, I've actually had less of an appetite than usual. I have odd off and on itchiness on the roof of my mouth as well as it being on fire at times when I eat certain foods that never made me feel that way before. My boobs are slightly tender but aren't unbareable at this point. 

What are everybody else's symptoms? :)


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey Olive - Congrats on :bfp: 

You're circumstances are almost identical to mine. MMC in October and also due Nov 7th!! Freaky :haha:

I'm sooo apprehensive too and hardly any symptoms either BUT like you, the word of the day is positivity! :happydance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Olive! Welcome!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Vic.. indeed.. this time round she's pregnant and had loads of nausea though... and same sex... so each baby is different!

Welcome Olive! :hugs: and :dust: for a sticky bean xx

I had a MMC in Nov last year at 10 weeks... so know your pain and your worries... I'm so hopeful this one sticks, but part of me doesn't want to believe it too much as I remember the pain when it falls to pieces... but fingers crossed... all of us will be having beautiful bouncing babies in November!!


----------



## olivetree83

I am sorry for your loss mummycat. :) Everynight I pray for my BnB girls. 

It's very hard but you can't think about the last time, focus on *this *time. I'm trying my hardest! !!!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry for you loss olive, fx'ed this is a sticky bean! And yay for positivity!! I also had a lot of cramps early on...I think when the placenta was separating. Normal I think as long as its not super painful or theres bleeding.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Olive... bless you!! I've had a rough time... but I know ladies on here who have had it much tougher than me... so like you said... we just need to think happy thoughts and fingers crossed that all goes well for all of us!!

My toddler has had two naps today... bless her... she helped me mow the lawn earlier too... so she's in my good books for letting Mummy rest! :D x


----------



## olivetree83

Vicvicx said:


> Hey Olive - Congrats on :bfp:
> 
> You're circumstances are almost identical to mine. MMC in October and also due Nov 7th!! Freaky :haha:
> 
> I'm sooo apprehensive too and hardly any symptoms either BUT like you, the word of the day is positivity! :happydance:

wOw that is crazy! haha, it feels so nice though to have someone who understands...we're going to hold onto this one aren't we? funny we're the exact same days along and due the same day! That's so great, we'll take this one day at a time together. 

Remember we're still so early on and a lot of the real noticable symptoms won't show up until 6 weeks or so. Let's enjoy this time. :) 

Orange juice is making me nauseous right now, but I've had a cough so I need the vitamin C!


----------



## olivetree83

DrGomps said:


> sorry for you loss olive, fx'ed this is a sticky bean! And yay for positivity!! I also had a lot of cramps early on...I think when the placenta was separating. Normal I think as long as its not super painful or theres bleeding.

Thank you! I wonder what it does feel like when the placenta seperates, my cramps today have been very different...

When did you start feeling sick?


----------



## k8y

Welcome Olive you are our 56th November Mummy so far !!! :)


----------



## Vicvicx

Hold On? Try tearing it form us!! :gun: lol x

Sticky beans all round :dust::dust:


----------



## LoolaBear

yup i agree nothing is taking this bean from me :gun: and lots of sticky dust for us all :dust: :dust: x


----------



## olivetree83

haha! That's right, I'm protecting him/her with everything I have! 

:gun::ninja::awww::rofl:


----------



## qwk

congrats and welcome olive! :D

and FX Mrs. JHO :) 

i just had my first appointment. since i became pregnant first cycle off BCP, and so my dating is a little weird, i get to have a dating ultrasound :dance: soo glad, was afraid i'd have to wait until like, 20 weeks for one as i'm low-risk.

she said for me to schedule it at 7 weeks (5 weeks after conception), so i'm not sure what the little guy/gal will look like at that point! i think i will be able to hear the heartbeat though - which i told DH, and he was like, "well i'm definitely going to that appointment!" :)


----------



## LoolaBear

so bloody annoyed, i must be electrified or something :wacko: ive been getting static shocks all day and when im not in the living room the tv is fine but as soon as i walk in the living room its like its loosing the singal or something :wacko: i wonder if its a pregnancy symptom :haha:
am i the only one as well without veiny boobs? my boobs have gone up a cup size already (didnt got up until i had passed th 12 week mark with the twins but am roughly about the same gestation i was with my angel for bigger boobs) but no veins, but hte veins on the back of my hands and on my wrists are bulging :haha: i look like a body building freak but only on my hands :rofl: anyone else? x


----------



## afisppq

based on the calculator I would be due Nov 5th which is my moms birthday and 2 days before my birthday. Funny thing is I was supposed to be due on my moms birthday and ended up coming a little later so I guess my mom and I "conceived" at the exact same time....so weird to think about haha


----------



## olivetree83

Does everybody have loads of CM? I am pretty dry.... 

is that cause for concern?


----------



## k8y

Welcome Afisppq.. congrats.. 
Yeah it is an odd thing to think about isnt it.. My bday is the 7th so I thought ooh I might have been concieved on valentines day... then thought ewww why did I think that hahahah


----------



## afisppq

k8y said:


> Welcome Afisppq.. congrats..
> Yeah it is an odd thing to think about isnt it.. My bday is the 7th so I thought ooh I might have been concieved on valentines day... then thought ewww why did I think that hahahah

 haha yeah, my bday is the 7th too! woohoo :happydance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

olivetree83 said:


> Does everybody have loads of CM? I am pretty dry....
> 
> is that cause for concern?

I've been pretty dry, but the last few days have gotten more creamy CM.

I don't think you should be concerned. Everyone is different!


----------



## repogirl813

wow everyones been soo busy these last couple hours I had soo much to ready congrats to the new november mommies and baby dust to all of you. I agree no one is taking this baby from me. 

is there anyone that's absolutely starving constantly? Like I seriously feel like I can't get enough to eat and if I don't eat when I feel hungry then my stomach hurts and if I wait til it hurts to eat I just end up puking after eating! It's driving me nuts anyone?


----------



## repogirl813

oh and is anyone else tired beyond belief I got plenty of sleep last night but I so wanna just go to sleep I'm so frickin exhausted!


----------



## Vicvicx

Yip repo, def a lot more hungry. I go from ok to starving in a nano second :wacko: then have to grab something quick to take the hunger away.

Quite tired but not too bad. The weirdest thing I have is vibrations in my legs??

Its as if my phone is there, vibrating against my ankle and calf muscle :loopy:

Its so strange


----------



## LoolaBear

since taking my prenatals im not actually too bad, yeah im a little more tired than usual, yeah i feel sick every now and then, yeah im getting the odd spot when i had none, yeah im a bit more headachy than usual and yeah i feel full msot of the time so dont tend to eat much but try to for babys sake but i dont feel anywhere near as bad as i did before i was taking them.
but then i remember feeling like this with my angel so im hoping its another sign its a girl, i will not allow my intuition to be wrong :rofl: its been so right so far that if its wrong this time i think i might go a bit loopy :wacko: even though i dont mind either way :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome afis :hugs:

Yeah, I'm always in need of food and tired beyond belief!! LOL.. Loola I think you're our resident mystic Meg and sure you are right! :thumbup:

So I got up from the couch earlier and had huge pains.. like I pulled a muscle...i googled it, turns out it's something called round ligament pain, but isn't a problem... but since then I've had shooting pains in my crotch... also probably fine... but I'm frustrated that I can't just get up off the couch without causing myself injury and subsequent stress :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

oooooo mummycat now you've changed your avatar i am getting serious boy vibes from you, good proper ones! now im confused haha!


----------



## repogirl813

MummyCat said:


> Welcome afis :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm always in need of food and tired beyond belief!! LOL.. Loola I think you're our resident mystic Meg and sure you are right! :thumbup:
> 
> So I got up from the couch earlier and had huge pains.. like I pulled a muscle...i googled it, turns out it's something called round ligament pain, but isn't a problem... but since then I've had shooting pains in my crotch... also probably fine... but I'm frustrated that I can't just get up off the couch without causing myself injury and subsequent stress :haha:



I did the same thing sunday night and funny cause I was getting off the couch as well lol but it slowly subsided and isn't bothering me at all today


----------



## repogirl813

MummyCat said:


> Welcome afis :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm always in need of food and tired beyond belief!! LOL.. Loola I think you're our resident mystic Meg and sure you are right! :thumbup:
> 
> So I got up from the couch earlier and had huge pains.. like I pulled a muscle...i googled it, turns out it's something called round ligament pain, but isn't a problem... but since then I've had shooting pains in my crotch... also probably fine... but I'm frustrated that I can't just get up off the couch without causing myself injury and subsequent stress :haha:




LoolaBear said:


> oooooo mummycat now you've changed your avatar i am getting serious boy vibes from you, good proper ones! now im confused haha!


ohhh loola I must know now what kind of vibes do you get from me?


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Welcome afis :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm always in need of food and tired beyond belief!! LOL.. Loola I think you're our resident mystic Meg and sure you are right! :thumbup:
> 
> So I got up from the couch earlier and had huge pains.. like I pulled a muscle...i googled it, turns out it's something called round ligament pain, but isn't a problem... but since then I've had shooting pains in my crotch... also probably fine... but I'm frustrated that I can't just get up off the couch without causing myself injury and subsequent stress :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> oooooo mummycat now you've changed your avatar i am getting serious boy vibes from you, good proper ones! now im confused haha!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohhh loola I must know now what kind of vibes do you get from me?Click to expand...

from your avatar and the way youve laid your signature out (i know strange things to get vibes off :haha: but it does work majority of the time with me! :wacko:) i get boy vibes from you as well. i think if you were to change your avatar i may get different vibes, but so far boy vibes for you hun. x


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha...Loola...I'm happy with either... and no... it's not one of each...before you suggest such a ridiculous notion :rofl:

Repo... glad it's not just me and glad it'll feel better soon!! You ladies are awesome!! :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> hahahaha...Loola...I'm happy with either... and no... it's not one of each...before you suggest such a ridiculous notion :rofl:
> 
> Repo... glad it's not just me and glad it'll feel better soon!! You ladies are awesome!! :hugs:

ooooooo yes one of each! or maybe two girls and one boy :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

bwahahahaha you're too funny!! :rofl:

You do know.. that on the very off chance that I am carrying twins or heaven forbid triplets... it will be your fault... I know, you'll say you weren't there at conception and that you have no influence over my body... but all this is irrelevent... it will be your fault... end of story :haha: 

How's that for irrational hormonal behaviour?? Did I pass??? :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you knwo what i bet you will have twins now! :rofl:


----------



## Flake-y

repogirl813 said:


> is there anyone that's absolutely starving constantly? Like I seriously feel like I can't get enough to eat and if I don't eat when I feel hungry then my stomach hurts and if I wait til it hurts to eat I just end up puking after eating! It's driving me nuts anyone?

Yes, me totally! Even if I eat a big dinner I am starving again very soon after!!!


----------



## olivetree83

LoolaBear said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha...Loola...I'm happy with either... and no... it's not one of each...before you suggest such a ridiculous notion :rofl:
> 
> Repo... glad it's not just me and glad it'll feel better soon!! You ladies are awesome!! :hugs:
> 
> ooooooo yes one of each! or maybe two girls and one boy :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...

What vibes do you get from my avatar? 

This is too fun!


----------



## MummyCat

LoolaBear said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you knwo what i bet you will have twins now! :rofl:

:rofl: too funny... but no.. i doubt it!! it would be too weird!!

Have you ever seen everybody loves raymond?? Well my hubby and I had a laugh once as we feel we're very much like them! ie.. he's an idiot with an overbearing Italian mother! :rofl: and he bothers me for :sex: all the time! only difference is that his family don't live across the road. Anyway... we joked.. wouldn't it be funny if our next pregnancy was twin boys.. (cos they have a daughter and then twin boys in the program) and then thought obviously it wasn't meant to be when we were pregnant with one in Sept... and then we lost it...

so it would be hilarious... and I wouldn't really blame you.... though I would suggest you look into your mystic powers a little more! :rofl:


----------



## repogirl813

now when I go home I'll have to change my avatar just to see if my physical choices continue to give loola boy vibes ohh I like this hehehe the 4$ wants a boy badly I am happy with either as long as the gummy bear is healthy!!! I even joked with him and said I'd be happy with twins after the loss last month lol he didn't think that was funny


----------



## repogirl813

I think it's a boy tooo there's some old wives tales that say if your extremely hungry it's a boy but then again there's also an old wives tales that say girls take all your beauty and I feel it's a girl for that as my face is all splotchy and dotted red but not pimples and my hair is just dull this week


----------



## Flake-y

repogirl813 said:


> I think it's a boy tooo there's some old wives tales that say if your extremely hungry it's a boy but then again there's also an old wives tales that say girls take all your beauty and I feel it's a girl for that as my face is all splotchy and dotted red but not pimples and my hair is just dull this week

Ha ha I didn't know that! Cool!

Isn't it weird that the sex of our baby is already decided? Even though we won't be able to find out for weeks yet, our embryos are already either a girl or a boy!


----------



## LoolaBear

olivetree83 said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha...Loola...I'm happy with either... and no... it's not one of each...before you suggest such a ridiculous notion :rofl:
> 
> Repo... glad it's not just me and glad it'll feel better soon!! You ladies are awesome!! :hugs:
> 
> ooooooo yes one of each! or maybe two girls and one boy :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What vibes do you get from my avatar?
> 
> This is too fun!Click to expand...

there is a strong male pressence in your avatar picture, its really weird but as soon as i looked at it i get a strong boy sense from it but also there is a very faint girl sense there and it shows as a distance type of sense. so from that im saying boy this time but in the future there is a girl there as well.

and i have jsut freaked myself out by that! literally i looked at your photo and saw like a tunnel effect, at this end of the tunnel the entrance was coloured blue so a very strong boy pressence but at the other end of the tunnel in the distance it was pink so sometime in the future you will welcome a little girl as well.
i have never in my life had a sense like that :wacko: ive always had dreams that have come true but they have always been unsignifcant things so never really thought about it, and i know ive dreamt of them as i used to always tell my friend emma my dreams, and when they happened i used to then say to whoever was there with me 'if you dont believe me ask emma' used to always spook people out but not me, well this has spooked me out now!
i cant say whether or not its right but that is really what i got within seconds of looking at your avatar pic.


----------



## olivetree83

LoolaBear said:


> olivetree83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> hahahaha...Loola...I'm happy with either... and no... it's not one of each...before you suggest such a ridiculous notion :rofl:
> 
> Repo... glad it's not just me and glad it'll feel better soon!! You ladies are awesome!! :hugs:
> 
> ooooooo yes one of each! or maybe two girls and one boy :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What vibes do you get from my avatar?
> 
> This is too fun!Click to expand...
> 
> there is a strong male pressence in your avatar picture, its really weird but as soon as i looked at it i get a strong boy sense from it but also there is a very faint girl sense there and it shows as a distance type of sense. so from that im saying boy this time but in the future there is a girl there as well.
> 
> and i have jsut freaked myself out by that! literally i looked at your photo and saw like a tunnel effect, at this end of the tunnel the entrance was coloured blue so a very strong boy pressence but at the other end of the tunnel in the distance it was pink so sometime in the future you will welcome a little girl as well.
> i have never in my life had a sense like that :wacko: ive always had dreams that have come true but they have always been unsignifcant things so never really thought about it, and i know ive dreamt of them as i used to always tell my friend emma my dreams, and when they happened i used to then say to whoever was there with me 'if you dont believe me ask emma' used to always spook people out but not me, well this has spooked me out now!
> i cant say whether or not its right but that is really what i got within seconds of looking at your avatar pic.Click to expand...

Wow that's amazing! I'm honestly happy with either, I just want this one to stick...any way you can sense that it will haha? 

Are we talking to our next psychic star here ;) 

Thank you, that was fun. :)


----------



## coco84

Hey ladies, can i join in! I'm due 10/11/11

Nice to see so many due around the same time.

11/11/11 would be a cool birthday to have, hehe


----------



## Flake-y

coco84 said:


> Hey ladies, can i join in! I'm due 10/11/11
> 
> Nice to see so many due around the same time.
> 
> 11/11/11 would be a cool birthday to have, hehe

Welcome! yeah, I agree about 11.11.11, very cool:thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... Love this Loola.... :D 

Repo.. I heard that too, about a girl stealing your beauty... so my MIL was certain Lottie was a boy.. not sure if she was trying to be nice... but.. Lottie came along in the end!

Welcome Coco... congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Coco.. I had a MMC in Nov too hun! So many of us Nov Mums are here on the back of MMC's and MC's... it's crazy!! Lets hope it's a super sticky month for us all! 

:dust:


----------



## LoolaBear

olivetree - the way it was was i walked through the blue at this end of the tunnel to be able to see the pink, the blue wall was surrounded by happiness, i got a happy feeling and i was smiling as i walked through it so from that i can only say that to me yes this little bean is a nice sticky one for you. i really do hope i am right for you as it is such a strong feeling, i have never had such a strong feeling like this for someone i dont know in real life before.

x


----------



## olivetree83

Welcome Coco! 

Yes... 11-11-11 would be really cool. 

Honestly for the past three months throughout the day when I'd just glance at the clock I would see the time 11:11 (whether it be am or pm) EVERYDAY! 

It was crazy but when you're TTC you grasp at any little thing that can be a sign and look I'm due in November of 2011! 

I'm so excited!


----------



## olivetree83

LoolaBear said:


> olivetree - the way it was was i walked through the blue at this end of the tunnel to be able to see the pink, the blue wall was surrounded by happiness, i got a happy feeling and i was smiling as i walked through it so from that i can only say that to me yes this little bean is a nice sticky one for you. i really do hope i am right for you as it is such a strong feeling, i have never had such a strong feeling like this for someone i dont know in real life before.
> 
> x

That is amazing, you just got me emotional. Thank you for sharing that with me. It means the world. :) 

I am so happy just to be pregnant, other way. :) I just pray that our little baby boy or girl will stay with me. It's such an amazing feeling.


----------



## LoolaBear

i am seriously freaked even more!! i feel like i could cry, jsut sat here watching despereux (tv is still palying up the film channels are the only ones working: and litterally i just had something say my name in my ear, one of my ears is currently blocked up as i shoved a cotton bud in there too deeply earlier and DH is sat on my deaf side so i know it wasnt him as he speaks too quietly as it is sometimes so i wouldnt have heard him, and i just asked him if he said anything and he said no. spooky :wacko: the voice was on my none deaf side.


----------



## repogirl813

loola you should write down the names and what you predict for them and in november lets see who many you correctly guess or beforehand for those of us finding out the sex


----------



## olivetree83

Loola, 

Do you have psychic tendencies or are you just going off of feeling when you tell us what vibes you feel? 

That's so incredible for you to share with me for free! I love it, thank you so much. It just made my day. :) 

I agree with repo, start a thread! 

That's crazy about hearing someone call your name, probably your little baby just saying hello! I had a GF who heard a little girl say mommy at her house one night, she checked on her son and he was asleep and otherwise she was alone in the house. Then the next day she went to the grocer and the lady behind her said oh your little boy is cute, where's your other one? and she said, I only have one..

weird!!


----------



## LoolaBear

olivetree - another spooky sense, i dont think you will make it to november hun! i get an early sense and the number 28, ive got a feeling 28 october will be when your baby will be born.

im probably weirding alot of people out now :haha: :rofl: i know im weirding myself out! i have never done this before in my life but its just a gut feeling and intuition telling me and ive been told in the past my intuition is a strong sense and whatever it tells me i should follow it.
i feel like a freak :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> loola you should write down the names and what you predict for them and in november lets see who many you correctly guess or beforehand for those of us finding out the sex

good thinking


----------



## qwk

ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D

you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!! 


and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!


----------



## olivetree83

crazy! I found out I was preggers on 2/28...maybe that's the 28? I hope if he/she is born early they will still be healthy! eek! 

you aren't freaking us out. :)


----------



## olivetree83

8 is actually my lucky number and my life number is 4. I first got pregnant at 4 months TTC, I miscarried very early and now four months later I got my second BFP at 8 months TTC. 

I am now thinking 11 is another lucky number of mine. 2011, November...etc. :) 

My husband and I will have been together a total of 8 years this June and married for four of those 8. 

Crazy!


----------



## fides

HUGE welcome to olive, afis, & coco - way cool if your baby comes the next day on 11/11/11!

Let's see - this thread moves quickly!

I think you guys were talking about how husbands took the BFPs - my husband could not have been happier after our loss, and last night, he even wrote me a love letter! awww!! What a sweetheart!

I think you guys were also talking about symptoms, and mine haven't changed much.


So, i went back for my 48-hr blood quant today, and the normal lady who takes blood wasn't there. Two nurses' assts tried it but couldn't b/c my veins kept rolling, so they got a doctor from next door (the ob/gyn's were all out) and it took him an additional FIVE tries to finally get enough blood for one little tube out of my right hand!! I am sore all over on both arms from the total of SEVEN stabs!! It will all be worth it if my quants are looking good tomorrow, though - i can't wait for the phone call!!


----------



## LoolaBear

olivetree83 said:


> Loola,
> 
> Do you have psychic tendencies or are you just going off of feeling when you tell us what vibes you feel?
> 
> That's so incredible for you to share with me for free! I love it, thank you so much. It just made my day. :)
> 
> I agree with repo, start a thread!
> 
> That's crazy about hearing someone call your name, probably your little baby just saying hello! I had a GF who heard a little girl say mommy at her house one night, she checked on her son and he was asleep and otherwise she was alone in the house. Then the next day she went to the grocer and the lady behind her said oh your little boy is cute, where's your other one? and she said, I only have one..
> 
> weird!!

ive had spooky happenings in the past but never really acted on them, as ive said earlier i used to have dreams come true (still do now) 
and from the moment we moved into our house i had a feeling there was a little boy living here and over time he has gotten to know me and more and more hes shown himself to me. hes 9, his name is henry, hes got blonde hair in a bowl cut, quite a cute little guy. one time when i slept downstairs i was lying on the sofa with my eyes closed but it was like i could see through my eyelids and he was running around the living room in circles playing games.
he sits next to me on my bed sometimes, im not scared of him he seems really sweet. i dont know what happened to him but i sense that he sees me as a mothering figure to him.

my SIL probably thinks im crazy now as well :haha: shes a member on BnB and likes to 'follow me' in her words, when really i know shes jsut stalking me :rofl: (hi lou :wave:!)

where shall i start this predicition thread for you guys? if you want one i can try and see what i get for you so if you PM me i can give you an answer and then i will see what i can do, :shrug: never done anything like this before :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Woaaaaahhhh..... that's all just spooky weird... in a completely good way... :dance:

Loola.. def write stuff down and store it safe... be cool to see how accurate you are! 

Kinda worried about the twin thing now!! :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

qwk said:


> ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D
> 
> you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!!
> 
> 
> and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!

i dont get much from you hun, your avatar piccy is a little vague and i cant see any connection to you through it, its a bit broken, amybe its telling me youve been broken in the past (something has upset you quite badly, i cant see what but that is the sense im getting from this broken connection between the picture you have chosen and you) :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

fides... yikes hun.. .did you tell them you are NOT a pin cushion?? poor thing... hope the results are good!! :hugs:


----------



## olivetree83

wherever you start it, let me know. i'd like to know if you feel anything else at all for me. :)


----------



## qwk

speaking of psychic things - 

i got my BFP on sunday morning. we're not telling the fam until next friday/saturday, since we'll be there in person and can hug, etc. but i talked to my mom sunday evening, and she was like, "i had a dream that you found out you were pregnant, and had video-chatted me to tell me!"

and i was like "uhhh.. haha, how funny" and just tried to change the subject really quickly! :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> Woaaaaahhhh..... that's all just spooky weird... in a completely good way... :dance:
> 
> Loola.. def write stuff down and store it safe... be cool to see how accurate you are!
> 
> Kinda worried about the twin thing now!! :rofl:

the vibes i get are of two boys, but not quite twins, a very similar closeness vibe, but this is telling one of two things, you will either have two boys in close sucession or your having a boy now and he will be very close to his dad and share alot of his characteristics. im thinking more the latter. x


----------



## Tititimes2

Great thread. Just got a BFP today on FRER and a CB digital. Looks like my due date is November 10th by the calculator. :baby:


----------



## qwk

LoolaBear said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D
> 
> you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!!
> 
> 
> and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!
> 
> i dont get much from you hun, your avatar piccy is a little vague and i cant see any connection to you through it, its a bit broken, amybe its telling me youve been broken in the past (something has upset you quite badly, i cant see what but that is the sense im getting from this broken connection between the picture you have chosen and you) :shrug:Click to expand...

i had a feeling you would say that! i'm pretty ambiguous that way - but i picked the sheep since i love sheep and anything farm-y, would love to have a farm with some sheep at some point ;)


----------



## LoolaBear

Tititimes2 said:


> Great thread. Just got a BFP today on FRER and a CB digital. Looks like my due date is November 10th by the calculator. :baby:

congratulations :dance: welcome to the crysanthe-mums :wave: x


----------



## LoolaBear

qwk said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D
> 
> you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!!
> 
> 
> and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!
> 
> i dont get much from you hun, your avatar piccy is a little vague and i cant see any connection to you through it, its a bit broken, amybe its telling me youve been broken in the past (something has upset you quite badly, i cant see what but that is the sense im getting from this broken connection between the picture you have chosen and you) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i had a feeling you would say that! i'm pretty ambiguous that way - but i picked the sheep since i love sheep and anything farm-y, would love to have a farm with some sheep at some point ;)Click to expand...


sorry i couldnt be a bit more thingy with you (really cannot think of the word right now! :wacko:)


----------



## repogirl813

loola you aren't freaking us out! I actually spoke to a psychic at beg of feb after my mc and she told me I would have many problems conceiving and she didn't feel I woykd have a healthy prwgnancy til i'm 32 only 28 right now that's why I have a hard time with believing that this ones the one cause I really do believe in psychic abilities!


----------



## qwk

LoolaBear said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D
> 
> you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!!
> 
> 
> and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!
> 
> i dont get much from you hun, your avatar piccy is a little vague and i cant see any connection to you through it, its a bit broken, amybe its telling me youve been broken in the past (something has upset you quite badly, i cant see what but that is the sense im getting from this broken connection between the picture you have chosen and you) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i had a feeling you would say that! i'm pretty ambiguous that way - but i picked the sheep since i love sheep and anything farm-y, would love to have a farm with some sheep at some point ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry i couldnt be a bit more thingy with you (really cannot think of the word right now! :wacko:)Click to expand...

no need to apologize! i would say i am generally a hard person to read :)


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> loola you aren't freaking us out! I actually spoke to a psychic at beg of feb after my mc and she told me I would have many problems conceiving and she didn't feel I woykd have a healthy prwgnancy til i'm 32 only 28 right now that's why I have a hard time with believing that this ones the one cause I really do believe in psychic abilities!

well i can say i get sadness from you from your avatar picture, but its sadness that has already been felt, and its pink, i feel the baby you lost recently was a girl.
the boy sense is coming through difficultly, i think in third tri you may have a bit of a tough time, nothing that will hurt the baby, but may make you feel quite fed up, i see a figure slouched on a bed so am thinking maybe bed rest may be prescribed at some point but you will have a healthy baby. ive got a feeling he will keep you waiting as well! 

im feeling really bad now :cry: because these are just senses and feelings i get and yes sometimes they have been spookily true, i dont want to say anything, get someones hopes up and then it all go wrong. x


----------



## afisppq

So when is everyone going to share the news! I am a little worried to tell too many people, I'm so paranoid something bad is going to happen but I guess that's normal. Just want my 8 week appointment to get here already! Plan on telling the parents this weekend.


----------



## LoolaBear

qwk said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> ohh loolabear, do mine!! boy? girl? :D
> 
> you sound like you have psychic visions, very cool!!
> 
> 
> and welcome coco84! :wave: you and i are due the same date!
> 
> i dont get much from you hun, your avatar piccy is a little vague and i cant see any connection to you through it, its a bit broken, amybe its telling me youve been broken in the past (something has upset you quite badly, i cant see what but that is the sense im getting from this broken connection between the picture you have chosen and you) :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i had a feeling you would say that! i'm pretty ambiguous that way - but i picked the sheep since i love sheep and anything farm-y, would love to have a farm with some sheep at some point ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry i couldnt be a bit more thingy with you (really cannot think of the word right now! :wacko:)Click to expand...
> 
> no need to apologize! i would say i am generally a hard person to read :)Click to expand...

:haha: i did actually sense that :wacko: probably the reason why i couldnt sense much!


----------



## LoolaBear

hey what if i start a pregnancy journal but make it full of november predictions ? i can then link it in my signature and if you want a reading (fun of course as i am in no way a professional, just get weird senses and vibes sometimes!) then you can request it through there (free of charge of course as it is only for fun, help keep our hopes high, and maybe help us relax more and also have a bit of a giggle when i am stupidly wrong or all get wierded out when i am spookily right!) and i will add all updates to the front page.
and also it can be kinda a joint preggo journal for anyone to add to it as well if they so wish??>
what do you tihnk? x


----------



## repogirl813

loola you shouldn't feel bad I would honestly hope no one would clutch to this as well loola said, hopefully it is true but everything happens for a reason good or bad I think if you have a vision or an ability to see it then use it that's why it's given to but there is no guarantees in life for anyone lol so don't feel bad I just take it all in fun and enjoy it as I think it's very cool


----------



## repogirl813

loola I think that an awsome idea!!!! And I have already told the people I will tell other than my kids won't tell them til after first scan at 9 or 10 weeks


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> loola you shouldn't feel bad I would honestly hope no one would clutch to this as well loola said, hopefully it is true but everything happens for a reason good or bad I think if you have a vision or an ability to see it then use it that's why it's given to but there is no guarantees in life for anyone lol so don't feel bad I just take it all in fun and enjoy it as I think it's very cool

thank you. as you say it is all a bit of fun and if it turns out i have got some sort of ability then i may think of putting it to good use, to help people, and not like alot of people out there i wouldnt charge either, because the majority of the time these things from most 'psychics' as they are know are hunches and hunches arent always right.

and we could all jsut do it as a bit of a laugh, perhaps maybe i should jsut do a sex prediction and whether or not i feel when the baby will come and leave it at that and maybe if someone wants to know anything else then they could PM me and i could see if i sense anything else, rather thna publicly announcing it, but stipulate that it isnt what will happen but what could happen and what i sense, but dont set your heart on it as i am in no way professional, i talk about these things every now and then (SIL was feeling rough as anything and i told her i thought she was having a girl and she did have) but i never make anytihng of them, never follow them up and would in no means take advantage of people and would never in my life charge for them as even the professionals say on their websites it isnt fact and in no means medical so dotn take their word for it, well why charge for something your not even sure of?! :wacko: sorry a bit of rant there :haha: god im talking too much tonight :haha:


----------



## repogirl813

lol I think your idea sounds great I went to a psychcic many years ago and it's actually kinda funny cause it was like feb that I went and she told me she saw a healthy baby girl in july I just chuckled and said yeah ok I wasn't pregnant but have way through my pregnancy with my daughter it dawned on me I got pregnant in july lol


----------



## repogirl813

loola I must say though just to hear you say what hunch you get made me feel better like hey sit back take a deep breath and relax and heaven forbid even if something goes wrong it in no way will be your fault lol so it's all good just made me smile lol


----------



## madmax

Loola you are very good indeed!!! Blimey this thread does move fast ( I see you are not far from me?!)

Quick story, my nan was a medium, ( I am adopted, get gut feeling tho quite a lot!)

My mum has been saying since I got married in August 2009 are you having any more children!!!!!

Said no probably not cos I have had cervical cancer so I am at high risk of IC or cervical incompetency (altho carried daughter aged 5 to full term!)

Mum said I keep having this dream that you have another baby, sometimes she says she dreams that I have two more!!! EEEEEEKKKKKK, she says that one is defo a boy!

I haven't told her yet that I am expecting, cos she isn't well and is a worrier!!!
So got any predictions for me? 

:hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ohhh let me know, I want a turn! :D


----------



## madmax

Blimey, we are all at it now!!!!! lol

Keeping you busy loola!!


----------



## LoolaBear

lol yeah i am jsut setting up my thread :haha:


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies, I said hi a day or so ago, but now I can't find my post... I am due 11-1-11, kind of a cool birthday I think lol... so I wanna hear more about Loola's intuition, thats so cool....


----------



## repogirl813

ok all well I should probably do some work while I'm at work stalk to everyone after I get home in about 3 hours or so!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

right prediction thread is set up, if you fancy one click on the link in the spoiler bar in my singature and request one through there, kinda saves this one from getting clogged up with this and we can all talk pregnancy in here then. :flow: hope im right for you all! x


----------



## repogirl813

hello angel and welcome to the post loola awsome but keep in mind it's all in fun sge is setting up a different forum to do it on though and will post when sge has it up and ready lol


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> hello angel and welcome to the post loola awsome but keep in mind it's all in fun sge is setting up a different forum to do it on though and will post when sge has it up and ready lol

ive made sure i put in my opening jargon that it is only for fun, i dont want to go upsetting anyone. hopefully all will be right! x


----------



## ajraye

I am due November 1st and I also have another little one that will soon be 2! Good luck to you :)


----------



## LoolaBear

right ladies am off to bed, peaches geldof is on the TV and is really annoying me! i should be back on tomorrow will speak to you all then. xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ewww Peaches Geldof. She is really annoying.


----------



## fides

Welcome, Titi, and congrats on your BFP!! :dance:

Way cool that we have some 11/10 due dates now - let's see if those babies hang in there until 11/11/11!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

welcome titi and coco.

Sorry to hear you got poked so much at your Dr visit Fides. No fun. 

took me forever to catch up on this thread...never been to a psychic before, not sure if I believe in it (scientist at heart) but its still fun! 

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## LunaLady

I can't keep up! You guys are so chatty! :haha:

So, I'm having like a dull ache/minor cramping going on down there... is that normal? To have cramps right now?


----------



## MRS_HJO

My dr says cramping is very normal. I asked because mine have been pretty strong... He said as long as it's not accompanied by blood, don't worry. Just things stretching for the baby.


----------



## Angelique

I have had a ton of cramping too, so much it scares me... never had it with my other two. but I keep hearing its normal


----------



## LunaLady

Great, thanks for reassuring me, girls. I'm gonna need a lot of it, I think. I'm a first-timer :blush:


----------



## Nyn

Wow I missed a lot!!

Huge congratulations and Welcome to the new November mamas!!:happydance:

fides - sorry you had to go through so many pokes at your blood test. makes me feel ill! :hugs:

My biggest symptom now is tired.. so so so so tired!! I just want to go back to bed and :sleep: all day! I've got no energy. I've got loads to do and I just can't muster up the strength! I remember I was lke this with ds2. For 12 weeks or so I just couldn't keep my eyes open :sleep: Still got lots of cramping too... and the boobs are the same, still sore!

and thanks loola for starting up the predictions thread!!!

I bought some red cabbage yesterday and have this morning's pee in the fridge :blush: so I'll do the test today! Gonna do it a few times over the next few months untill 20 weeks.. will be interesting to see what results I get :p

although, with both my ds's I found out they were boys at 14-15 weeks! when boy bits are there there's no mistaking them!

hope you all have a good day! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Morning everyone!! 

Welcome to the new November ladies :dust: for sticky babies!! and CONGRATS on your BFP's!!!

Loola, you're a star for setting up your thread and thanks for your boy prediction :) I'll be pleased with either... but Hubby would love a boy! 

Dr Gomps, Lunalady, Angelique, Mrs HJO... I've had nasty cramps and ache's all of yesterday and today... loads of twinges, shooting pains, dull aches and a pressure in my abdomen... a great big mix of all of them.... totally paranoid and keep checking for bleeding (there's been none!!)

Nyn... I'm knackered too... I feel like I can't stop yawning! how exciting about the cabbage... you'll have to let us know how you get on! :D


----------



## Nyn

Just done the cabbage test :) and it's either a purply-pink or a pinky-purple lol
gonna go do a poll and see what everyone thinks :p

I've got loads of cabbage cooking now and we're gonna have cabbage and sausage casserole for dinner :) think I'm going to develop a 'craving' for red cabbage:winkwink:


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha... now remind me... what colour means what??? :)


----------



## repogirl813

I have had a lot of cramping and twinges as well and the doctor said as long as it comes and goes and isn't just dominent to one side everything is fine. It's is my day off and i am up at 530 in the morning. Ever since 4 days before a test showed positive i have been this way getting up at the crack of dawn!!!


----------



## qwk

MRS_HJO said:


> My dr says cramping is very normal. I asked because mine have been pretty strong... He said as long as it's not accompanied by blood, don't worry. Just things stretching for the baby.

my midwife said the exact same thing, must be true! :)

also hope you get good results from your blood-work Mrs. HJO! 

I'm supposed to hear what my hcg level is today too, hopefully it's normal! though the range for normal seems to be like, 5 - 5000, you'd think it'd be a smaller range than that


----------



## MummyCat

repogirl813 said:


> I have had a lot of cramping and twinges as well and the doctor said as long as it comes and goes and isn't just dominent to one side everything is fine. It's is my day off and i am up at 530 in the morning. Ever since 4 days before a test showed positive i have been this way getting up at the crack of dawn!!!

Oh my... I don't envy that... hope you get some better nights soon! :hugs:



qwk said:


> my midwife said the exact same thing, must be true! :)
> 
> also hope you get results from your blood-work Mrs. HJO!
> 
> I'm supposed to hear what my hcg level is today too, hopefully it's normal! though the range for normal seems to be like, 5 - 5000, you'd think it'd be a smaller range than that

Fingers crossed for you hun... but you're right... it's a crazy range! :wacko:


----------



## qwk

thanks mummycat! 

should be interesting.. especially as they want to date me based on my LMP, which is wrong based on my calculations - instead of OV'ing around day 14, I ov'd around day 24. So the midwife said something about 1000 hcg, and I'm thinking to myself, uh doubtful!


----------



## MummyCat

hmmm... well hopefully you'll have some answers soon hun!! :hugs: let us know how it goes! x


----------



## babyanise

been bleeding from early this morning.:cry: will keep you posted,fx:baby: hangs on in there.[-o&lt;


----------



## MummyCat

oh no :cry: 

Stick baby stick!!!!! :dust: and prayers from me honey!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## qwk

praying for you babyanise...! :flow:


----------



## nicquick

November the 5th or 6th I think ?


----------



## Nyn

oh babynaise am thinking sticky bean thoughts for you hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## suri13

MummyCat said:


> Welcome lr6686 and Gems :flower: and congrats!!! :dust: for sticky beans!
> 
> Andrea, glad you are feeling better... it can be so very stressful! :hugs:
> 
> Loola I think you did a fab job! Personally I don't think it needs any changes! :D
> 
> Suri, I would say you're about 5 weeks. Have you seen your doctor yet? The normally confirm your due date based on lmp.
> 
> I've had annoying nausea (no actual throwing up) for about a week now and sore BB's!
> 
> Anyone got anything nice planned tonight/this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a doctors appt this afternoon.. Lottie's a little unwell, so need to see the doc and might as well let her know I'm preggers too! :haha:

Thank you Mummycat......I have been to the doctors and hospital, as I been having some bleeding in the mornings.....turns out when I was having a scan and some bloods done Tusday, they say I am just under 5 weeks......my hormone levels was 4159 and the sac was in place, but at the time they could not rule out ectopic , as it's still too early to see anything in the sac yet......so I have been a little worried . I have been back for more bloods today and my hormones have increased to 7693, they say it's good sign and was what they were expecting.....although I am still have some bleeds now and then and a few minor period pains....I am just trying to stay hopefull! Has anyone else had this, if so was everything OK after? I am due to go back on 14th for another scan, so I pray the little mite will be nstled in it's place by then! xx

Wishing you all love & hug's and hope everything is going well on your pregnancy! xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat - red cabbage test is if its blue, purple or stays the same then it predicts a girl, if it turns bright pink or looks more pink than purple then it is predicting a boy.

babyanise - :hugs: got my fingers crossed that bean is still sticking in there, :dust: xx

ive been getting horrible cramps today :( like really bad period pains but in my lower back as well at jsut above my pubic bone, at least i know everything stretching nicely to accomodate little pipette! x


----------



## fides

Nyn, i'm starting to get really tired too - even took two naps in one day! hope you find some energy.

qwk, keep us posted on your levels - i'm also s/p to be getting a call today. As long as yours are up by 2/3, doesn't matter what the actual # is, so even if you o'd late, so long as it's up by 2/3, you'll be super happy, right?! :)

babyanise, def. prayers!

welcome, nicquick!!! When did you get your BFP?! :dance:


----------



## LunaLady

repogirl813 said:


> I have had a lot of cramping and twinges as well and the doctor said as long as it comes and goes and isn't just dominent to one side everything is fine. It's is my day off and i am up at 530 in the morning. Ever since 4 days before a test showed positive i have been this way getting up at the crack of dawn!!!

I've been the same way! If I wake up to pee (which is every morning, now!) I cannot get back to sleep. I'd usually still be sleeping right now! I hope that goes away, soon. I'm sooo tired, I really could use the sleeping in. I just get too excited :blush:


----------



## repogirl813

babynaise my fingers are crossed for!! 

Mrs. you get any results yet on your 2nd hcg?


----------



## MRS_HJO

In one more hour repogirl! I'm going crazy! I'll post them as soon as I get them! Thanks for asking!


----------



## MRS_HJO

babyanise: You are in my prayers. STICK.


----------



## repogirl813

MRS_HJO said:


> In one more hour repogirl! I'm going crazy! I'll post them as soon as I get them! Thanks for asking!


ok, i'm going crazy for you as well lol, i remember getting mine i was calling the offfice 10 minutes after they opened lol of course they had to call me back!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yes, I'm famous for doing that! Hahaha....


----------



## Vicvicx

Fx'd for you babyanise :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Praying for you anise sweetheart - stick beany baby stick :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

fx'ed your :baby: sticks babyainse. is it full on bleeding or spotting? I had spotting after my pap smear. sticky :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

has anyone been having really vivid dreams and then waking up? I had a dream that it was the end of days and I was panicking to find DH but couldn't find him anywhere. And I was pregnant. 
My boobs are getting huge. Ugh. I have scoliosis so big breasts really ware on my spine.
Also had total baby brain today...went to work with makeup on one eye. Had to go home and remedy it!! D'oh!

ANd its only noon and I am exhausted...how I am going to get through the day or the next 7 weeks???


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Andrea,

Yes, very vivid dreams, and they are upsetting sometimes too. Yesterday I woke up and my heart was racing and I felt like it was so real, I was upset for about an hour after I woke up from it. I never used to remember my dreams like this.

And ditto on the exhausted part... I'm going to try really really hard to get to the gym today, but I have said that everyday for the last week.


----------



## DrGomps

I worked out yesterday...meant to get some yoga in today but I had too much to do. The dreams have been happening ever since I got pregnant...weird huh? 

want to sleep so badly!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Ok, new HCG levels are in. Monday at 4w3d was 44. Wednesday at 4w5d was 84. So not quite doubled within 48 hours, but they told me it is increasing which is a good sign, and it's only 4 points off. I told her I was concerned about the lowness of the numbers, and she told me every body is different, it's a big range that is considered normal, and the fact that it is moving upward is a good thing. Have to go back on Monday for another HCG blood draw...

Thoughts?


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies....

BabyAnise... how's things going?? Keeping you in my thoughts!

:rofl: at Dr Gomps and her makeup! You do have baby brain for sure!! :haha:

Mrs HJo.. I've never known my HCG levels, so i'm no expert... but you are doing just as they are hoping.. doubling every 2 days (we can ignore the 4 points there) so I'm sure all is perfectly fine!!! The range is huge because you can implant anywhere from 6-12dpo... those 6 days can make a huge difference in HCG levels.. so you might have implanted closer to 12 dpo! :D No need to be worried hun! :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks Mummycat, but I'm still worried! It's the hormones I guess, but I'm just freaking out here, especially because everywhere I turn, bnb girls are posting their numbers and they are sooooo high compared to mine.


----------



## MummyCat

I guess so hun... but a few days later can make a big difference in your numbers... just you see...Monday you'll have great numbers! I'm sure all will be fine!! 

How many dpo are you now??


----------



## fides

MrsH, so glad your numbers look great - my doc said as long as they're up by 2/3 (b/c it doubles between 48 & 72 hours early on), then that's what they're looking for, so I wouldn't worry about the 4 points - congrats!! yay!!

DrG, lol, you one-eyed lady! hillarious!!


Just got my 48-hr results: Monday was 956 and yesterday was 1915! Praise the Lord!! So far, so good, and i am elated and relieved. I know it's still very early on, but still so happy. :dance:


----------



## MRS_HJO

first test was done at 14DPO and second was done at 16DPO.


----------



## k8y

baby anaise Im thinking of you.. praying everything will be ok for you. xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Looking good on the levels ladies!! :happydance:

Def having weird dreams. I had one that DH was drunk and taking the p**s, somehow he ended up in the bath and kept running it until it over flowed onto the floor - so I tried to drown him!! :blush:

Scaring myself now lol


----------



## k8y

my dog keeps farting... now thats enough to make anyone sick !! ew its gross, why does she have to sit by my feet and do it?


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey your lucky you have a dog to blame!! My DH is probably sitting having the same conversation with his biddies about his wife's flatulence and wishing I wouldn't sit so close to him lol :rofl:


----------



## repogirl813

MRS_HJO said:


> Ok, new HCG levels are in. Monday at 4w3d was 44. Wednesday at 4w5d was 84. So not quite doubled within 48 hours, but they told me it is increasing which is a good sign, and it's only 4 points off. I told her I was concerned about the lowness of the numbers, and she told me every body is different, it's a big range that is considered normal, and the fact that it is moving upward is a good thing. Have to go back on Monday for another HCG blood draw...
> 
> Thoughts?


mrs, were they drawn exactly 48 hours apart cause a couple hours early could make a difference to for u but i dont think you have anything to worry about theyre going up and they say 48-72 hours not just 48


----------



## repogirl813

mrs, u also posted your worried cause everyone thats posting their numbers are soo much higher keep in mind my first was 31 and they waited 6 days to redraw when they went to 432 my doctors office says as long as they are doubling every 3 days everything is fine and if they double every 2 they just stop checking numbers so you're all good i went nuts waiting those 6 days i just wanted them to do them 2 days later like everyone else!!! They said they don't cause people said they get freaked when their numbers don't double right after implantation!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Repo, exactly 48 hours apart. First at 1:15, second at 1:15. I thought of that, so I covered my bases. yeah, it's just hard when you see numbers like 390 or 650 for the first one... makes me feel like something is wrong. Glad yours went up.


----------



## MummyCat

Heather hun.... the way I work it (Watch this logic :) working on doubling every 2 days... but backwards!!!! )... 44 @ 14dpo... means you were likely about 20 @ 12dpo and about 10 @ 10dpo and 5 @ 8dpo.... which is about the average day for implanting and they say HCG generally starts at about 5...

It's rough example... but even if we're a day or so off... implanting at 7/9 dpo is still perfectly normal! 

So I would say your numbers are PERFECT! :D No need to stress at all!!

PS... my flatulence is awful :( thankfully not smelly... just noisy.. and frequent!! :(


----------



## k8y

lol, It actually was the dog farting not me. Not had the pleasure of that symptom yet. May be she is in sympathy for me hahaha


----------



## Tititimes2

DrGomps said:


> has anyone been having really vivid dreams and then waking up? I had a dream that it was the end of days and I was panicking to find DH but couldn't find him anywhere. And I was pregnant.
> My boobs are getting huge. Ugh. I have scoliosis so big breasts really ware on my spine.
> Also had total baby brain today...went to work with makeup on one eye. Had to go home and remedy it!! D'oh!
> 
> ANd its only noon and I am exhausted...how I am going to get through the day or the next 7 weeks???

I had quite a few vivid dreams but they have subsided the last few days.

And I am with you on the exhaustion. My sister tells me it inky gets worse in the first trimester. I really need a nap.


----------



## DrGomps

feel so bad for DH...he swears I am going to burn the sheets with all this methane!! LOL!


----------



## Flake-y

Hey girls, how is everyone doing?

Can't believe how many pages there are since I was last on the thread! I have to read through so many to keep up!

Babyanise-hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about & baby is sticking.:hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

I just keep blaming the sounds on my French Bulldog, Violet. I never admit to them, but he knows!


----------



## LoolaBear

DH knows i fart all the time :haha: he doesnt care at all so i dont need to blame anyone.
even though if its a stinky one sometimes i will ask him to check the twins nappies as i think they may have pooed :blush: :haha:

i had a crazy dream a couple of months ago, really freaked the hell out of me. i was lying in bed asleep in my dream and next thing i know i have this sensation of falling backwards, then i feel hot, and i mean really hot, woke up and i was in a river of lava! half of myhouse had fallen into a river of lava that had developed for some strange reason and i could literally feel the heat from it, i was the only one in my family who fell in, DH was on the loo when it happened and thats on the other side of the house that didnt fall in where the twins room is. all i could think about was dying not being able to say goodbye to my children and crying and crying and crying. i woke up in a state, really freaked me out even more was the fact that i fell asleep and had the falling sensation and the heat sensation again, managed to wake myself up though before having to go through that dream again. but even stranger was the fact that as i was falling i knew what was happening and felt really peaceful about it, yes i was upset about leaving the twins and never getting to say goodbye but i felt peaceful as i fell as i knew that i was going to die x


----------



## repogirl813

My DH told me the other night when i woke up from the couch to go to bed that i was never to tell him how bad he stunk again in my life, he said he had never heard me have gas soo much in our whole time together lol


----------



## MRS_HJO

fides said:


> MrsH, so glad your numbers look great - my doc said as long as they're up by 2/3 (b/c it doubles between 48 & 72 hours early on), then that's what they're looking for, so I wouldn't worry about the 4 points - congrats!! yay!!
> 
> DrG, lol, you one-eyed lady! hillarious!!
> 
> 
> Just got my 48-hr results: Monday was 956 and yesterday was 1915! Praise the Lord!! So far, so good, and i am elated and relieved. I know it's still very early on, but still so happy. :dance:

Fides: I'm not trying to be super hormonal and bitchy here, so please don't take it this way... But I feel like when you are trying to make me feel better about my low levels, it may be best not to sort of rub it in that yours are so high in the same breath. Just remember, this is all very upsetting to someone that is struggling a bit and worried about the viability of her pregnancy. Not saying you can't be excited and post it for your fellow buddies (please do, because this is what we are all here for), but I just felt it was bad timing. Hope you understand.


----------



## repogirl813

just found the two cutest maternity shirts that once i have a sonogram and see everything is fine i'm going to order!!! One says All I Wanted Was A Back Rub!! and at the bottom is 2 little feet and right above says Due In November!!! and the other shirt says I can grow Humans, What's Your super power?


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Repo, I saw those shirts too! Very funny because I liked those same ones. I'm afraid to buy anything just yet... I'm going to wait as well.


----------



## repogirl813

Mrs. I know this is a super hard time, but remember everyone is different and hcg numbers themselves don't mean anything at all as long as they are going up!! I am gonna guess by how high her numbers are that maybe she ovulated earlier than thought, but like i said just a guess i'm not a doctor mine definately were far from high!!! Keep yyour head up and take a few deep breathes take that stress off your shoulders dear


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks Repo, I know everyone is different. It's just hard to see numbers that are nothing like mine. I have thought about taking a break from here until I get my numbers from Monday on Tuesday, because it's just upsetting me too much.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh honey.... if it's any consolation... I didn't get a BFP with Lottie until I was 15dpo... so at 14dpo...mine weren't even above 25 as it was a clearblue that I tested with and got BFN... and here she is... almost 2 :D 

Take a break if you think it will help :hugs:... but I bet you will be back on Monday with smiles on your face!! :D It is very stressful and sometimes I think it's better that I have no clue what my numbers are.... so long as you dont start bleeding (red bloods and cramps) all is moving forward and going okay!!!

Hope you feel better soon... I'm sure Fides had no intention of upsetting you in any way shape or form!! :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

I know she didn't, but it was just hard to see in the same sentence.

Thanks MummyCat for always being so positive and supportive. It is appreciated more than you know.


----------



## MummyCat

I completely get that honey!! :hugs:

Bless you hun.. it's no problem, I just hope you can soon relax and enjoy it a little... fingers crossed by Monday you'll be looking back at this thinking why was I so worried. :) The protective motherly instinct only gets stronger hun... just wait till little one arrives and has it's first cold! :hugs:


----------



## babyanise

im still bleeding,fresh blood,like af but no pain:nope:thank you all so much for your kind wishes.:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

oh hun... i hope it stops soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummytoosh

Congratulations to all you expectant mummies!

We found out today that we are expecting baby number 3 on 9th November :happydance:

Early days I know but so happy :cloud9:

x x


----------



## Emx

Hi Ladies - can I tentatively join you for now?? I got a faint BFP today at 12DPO which would make me due Nov 13th if everything carries on according to plan!

I feel a bit in limbo at the moment as I cant stay in TTC or TWW just hanging around until after AF is due!! Would be nice to have somewhere to go for a few days (and hopefully longer!)

This is my second time in First Tri on this forum - I joined when I was about 8 weeks pregnant with my little girl Lani who will be one on the 2nd April. At 37 I am a bit of an oldie but got pregnant with DD and this time on the first go - so hopefully my body still feels as young as I do!

Looking forward to spending some more time with you all and graduating to a fully fledged Crysanthe Mum xx


----------



## fides

MRS_HJO said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> MrsH, so glad your numbers look great - my doc said as long as they're up by 2/3 (b/c it doubles between 48 & 72 hours early on), then that's what they're looking for, so I wouldn't worry about the 4 points - congrats!! yay!!
> 
> DrG, lol, you one-eyed lady! hillarious!!
> 
> 
> Just got my 48-hr results: Monday was 956 and yesterday was 1915! Praise the Lord!! So far, so good, and i am elated and relieved. I know it's still very early on, but still so happy. :dance:
> 
> Fides: I'm not trying to be super hormonal and bitchy here, so please don't take it this way... But I feel like when you are trying to make me feel better about my low levels, it may be best not to sort of rub it in that yours are so high in the same breath. Just remember, this is all very upsetting to someone that is struggling a bit and worried about the viability of her pregnancy. Not saying you can't be excited and post it for your fellow buddies (please do, because this is what we are all here for), but I just felt it was bad timing. Hope you understand.Click to expand...




MRS_HJO said:


> I know she didn't, but it was just hard to see in the same sentence.

It was not in the same sentence. I was catching up on a couple pages of activity in this thread, and I tend to do that by responding to people I want to make sure to respond to, then adding in any bit about myself that I want to share with the group. 

MrsH, I had no intention of hurting your feelings in any way, shape or form. I was genuinely happy that your numbers are doubling in less than 72 hours, which is a good sign, regardless of the actual number value. Believe me, I had no intention of "rubbing it in" (I don't even think my numbers are all that high!). I am just relieved that so far, things appear to be going as normal, and compared to the utter HELL of losing my first baby just a few months ago, it was a good phone calls, so I thought I would share that small glimmer of good news with others in this thread with whom I'm enjoying sharing similar experiences with. I mean, don't you think I'm also worried about the viability of my own pregnancy? Worried is probably an understatement. I think we all are. And, as for the bad timing, I'm sorry - that's just when I happened to have received the call. I suppose the next time I have good news to share, I shouldn't put it in the same post that I place my responses to others, so my apologies for that.

To tell the truth, I'm crying so hard right now just b/c some stranger over the internet chose to think the absolute worst of me. I can hardly breath, and I'm shaking. You have no idea how much that hurts. This is an extremely emotional time for all of us, eh? 

I am sorry if you were hurt - that was not my intent - my intent was to congratulate you and to reassure you with what my ob/gyn had told me about the two-thirds goal before they drew my blood Monday, to also laugh with another person about something they had shared with the group, then to share with the group the good news that at least as of yesterday, my second baby is okay. 

I pray that you find peace in your pregnancy, and that you will get to hold your child in your arms in November.


----------



## srm0421

Mrs_HJO, with one of my sons my HCG at 16 DPO was only 43, I wish I could have gotten mine done this time, maybe I can get them done on Tuesday, I am 14 DPO today and got my BFP at 9 DPO. I had a bad dream last night that I was 22 weeks pg or around there and I was bleeding and none of the drs would help me figure out what was wrong. I woke up so scared and sad.


----------



## fides

baby, i'm so sorry you're going through this right now. i sincerely hope everything is okay. :hugs:


welcome, mummy & emx


----------



## fides

srm0421 said:


> Mrs_HJO, with one of my sons my HCG at 16 DPO was only 43, I wish I could have gotten mine done this time, maybe I can get them done on Tuesday, I am 14 DPO today and got my BFP at 9 DPO. I had a bad dream last night that I was 22 weeks pg or around there and I was bleeding and none of the drs would help me figure out what was wrong. I woke up so scared and sad.

aww, i'm sorry you had such a terrible dream! I've also been having nightmares the past few nights about something going wrong.


----------



## srm0421

fides- I hope you are ok, I don't think you meant anything by it. It is ok to want to share your own good news, that is what this thread is for. To share our worries and happiness. Your numbers are good and everyone's numbers are different. I hope you feel better, I think we all are just emotional and trying to deal with our own fears. :hugs: for both of you ladies for getting your feelings hurt.


----------



## srm0421

Well with my son Gage I worried so much about the financial aspect of everything and didn't get to enjoy my pg at all, not to mention that I was pretty much in labor for the last month, dilating little by little so I was always in pain. He passed away and I swore I would not waste my pg away by worrying this time. If all I get with this baby is my pg then it will be the best pg ever and if I get the chance to have my child be healthy then I still win. Or at least that is what I am trying to tell myself. I can not change anything right now, if this baby has the same thing then it happened before I could even know I was pg and I can not fix it or change it but I can just try to have hope and faith and that is what I am trying to do.


----------



## fides

thanks so much, srm, and that is a very beautiful outlook that you have. thanks so much for sharing it. i'm so sorry about your beautiful son Gage.


----------



## Angelique

Welcome Emx, and Congrats on your :bfp:

Babyanise, I am so sorry for you..... I will keep you in my prayers, and know how scary it is ,I am cramping SOOO bad, and sometimes a severe pain on my right side when I walk that comes and goes. I am terrified I am gonna lose my little bean, so you are in my thoughts. 

Mrs, its great that your numbers are rising, try not to stress too much, maybe go get a pedicure, and try to destress, I know its easier said than done.... 

I'm curious about this cabbage test, how is it done? do we eat it? or pee on it lol I wanna try. I have heard of the draino test, but that one seems scary.


----------



## myasmumma

hey another newbee here got my bfp today and confirmed with a digital this afternoon and if my dates are correct due date is 11/11/11 :D


----------



## LunaLady

myasmumma said:


> hey another newbee here got my bfp today and confirmed with a digital this afternoon and if my dates are correct due date is 11/11/11 :D

We've reached the 11/11/11 DD!! Woohoo! Congrats! I'm hoping my bean will stick around a few extra days and I can catch that date, too :happydance:


----------



## myasmumma

i know how cool would that be :) congrats also if this one is to go by its sister it will be two weeks late haha x


----------



## fides

myas, welcome and congrats!! an 11/11/11 EDD - that is so cool!


----------



## qwk

heey an 11/11/11 -er! woot! congrats and welcome to the new bfps!

so i don't know my hcg numbers yet, apparently something with my insurance, they have to send things through a lab, so i should know TOMORROW! huff!!

glad everyone else's numbers are doubling or 2/3-ing or whatever we are aiming for! !

and babyanise, i thought about you all day at work, i really hope you and your little one are ok! :(

as for me...

i just realized how enormous my bbs have gotten. i took my measurements this morning to just keep a record (4 weeks today), and since THIS MORNING, my chest measurement has gone up about .5 inches. so in like, 10 hours. i was sitting at my desk doing work and i realized my bra cannot even hold them up anymore, so i guess i am going bra shopping tomorrow! lol.


----------



## Angelique

I have a question.... I know its ok to exercise while pregnant, and all that, but I am wondering if anyone is familiar with the 30 day shread, its by Jillian Michaels and a 20 minute cardio/hand weights video.... I am hoping to tone up a bit and be in better physical shape before my baby comes... I'm not trying to lose, just stay in shape... something other than round. Just because my belly is round doesn't mean my butt needs to be right??


----------



## LunaLady

I have that DVD and have done the 30 days on numerous occasions - it's pretty intense. Have you done it before? Even the 1st level had me sweating a ton by the half way point. I've never been pregnant before and I'm super naive about this stuff, but just for me I wouldn't do it. I'd ask your doctor, though :thumbup:


----------



## Angelique

I have done it before, and it is intense... but I can do it with ease... I know some moms go running, and I am not a runner lol, but I do love that workout... maybe I will see how I feel doing it


----------



## DrGomps

I know its really bad to get your heartrate up beyond 150 bpm also you don't want to raise your body core temp too high because that could cause problems with enzyme function which would hinder development. So I would workout moderately.


----------



## Angelique

ooo I didn't think about that... dang, I love a good workout too... Time to buy a heart rate monitor, I want one likr they wear on the biggest loser.... thanks


----------



## repogirl813

angelique please keep in mind that they say not to do anything that you worknt normally do on a normal basis not pregnant so if it wasn't something you were doing recently before getting pregnant i wouldnt suggest just jumping right into it now that you are pregnant, just my personal oppinion


----------



## Angelique

Thanks Repogirl, I actually had been doing that workout up until about 2 weeks ago when suddenly I got lazy, I alternated that with just dance on the wii, played it with my girls. and running the stairs at the high school bleachers... I was on a roll... maybe I should just stick to playin the wii with my girls, its much more fun =)


----------



## amerikiwi

Hi, can I be added to the November list as well?! We're expecting number 2 on the 7th of November!


----------



## sweetie_c

Amerikiwi welcome & congrats ishing you a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:

I did another digi test today and it said +3weeks phew that's means I'm over 5weeks pregnant.

My bloated stomach is starting to go down thank God :happy:


----------



## Emx

Thanks for the welcome Angelique.. and hello to Amerikiwi... its nice to see this thread filling up with newly pregnant ladies. 

I did another test this morning and its still faint - I remember it being the same with my first pregnancy, I was nearly 8 weeks pregnant before I stopped taking tests, they didnt get any darker and I had a scan and saw for myself little bean jumping about.. so frustrating because although I know a faint is still positive, it would be nice to have a big dark 'in ya face' line! If you know what I mean!

Still not going to post a ticker until next week and AF is well and truly late!!


----------



## Nyn

Morning everyone!! (well, for me it is anyway lol)

gosh I missed a lot.. again!!

Congratulations and Welcome to the new November mamas!! and woo hoo we've made it to the 1/11/11 due dates!!! :p

hope you all have a good day! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Hello to all the new ladies! :dust: for sticky beans!!! :hugs: 

BabyAnise... any news my dear?? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and sending loads of sticky baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:

Fides my love... I'm sorry that you were so upset yesterday :hugs:... you are a lovely, caring lady and I'm sure Mrs HJO doesn't think you're an inconsiderate person! :hugs: I know there is a difference in the numbers, yours being higher cos you're further along and possibly implanted a day or two earlier... but you both needed your numbers to double... and that happened with both of you! So I'm thrilled that your little baby beans are behaving and growing as they should!! :dance:

It a scary time.. I've had miscarriages before, one at 7 and one at 10 weeks and it's awful... and it's hard seeing others around you pregnant.. but as a very wise lady :winkwink: on here says.. try enjoy every moment you have!! I keep thinking of my friend in real life, who's struggling to conceive and makes me realise how lucky I am that I get the chance to grow a baby! It makes me stress a little less! :D

Anyway... that's enough babble from me... Angelique.. not sure if your question has been answered yet... but the cabbage is supposed to be cooked and then drained and then you add wee to the juices... or something along those lines! Think Loola and Nyn know how it works! 

I've been to work today.. so naseous this morning :sick: still getting strong feelings in abdomen.. hard to describe, some times like a pressure, other times like a pulling and other times like a cramping.. it's weird! But no bleeding so we'll just keep swimming.. swimming.. swimming (a la Dory in Finding Nemo)

Chat soon lovelies... Cath xxx


----------



## DrGomps

emx do you have a picture of your test? Hows everyone feeling? 

This morning feeling so nauseous but still trying to force myself to do a workout so I stay in shape. Glad its friday. Any neat weekend plans?


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Dr Gomps! :hi: Good on you for working out! :thumbup: I'm useless when it comes to exercise.. I have such good intentions... and then inevitably get distracted by something that really isn't that important!

Hope the nausea hangs about for a bit! :) all a good sign things are as they should be!

Plans for us... going jewellery shopping for me tomorrow :dance: got my eye on a bracelet from Links of London that I'm getting from some of my family members for my 30th! and a 2 year old party to attend on Sunday.. Lottie's boyfriend's party :haha:

You got much on?

I agree... Em.. can we squint at the lines for ya?? x


----------



## babyanise

MummyCat said:


> :hi: Hello to all the new ladies! :dust: for sticky beans!!! :hugs:
> 
> BabyAnise... any news my dear?? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and sending loads of sticky baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Fides my love... I'm sorry that you were so upset yesterday :hugs:... you are a lovely, caring lady and I'm sure Mrs HJO doesn't think you're an inconsiderate person! :hugs: I know there is a difference in the numbers, yours being higher cos you're further along and possibly implanted a day or two earlier... but you both needed your numbers to double... and that happened with both of you! So I'm thrilled that your little baby beans are behaving and growing as they should!! :dance:
> 
> It a scary time.. I've had miscarriages before, one at 7 and one at 10 weeks and it's awful... and it's hard seeing others around you pregnant.. but as a very wise lady :winkwink: on here says.. try enjoy every moment you have!! I keep thinking of my friend in real life, who's struggling to conceive and makes me realise how lucky I am that I get the chance to grow a baby! It makes me stress a little less! :D
> 
> Anyway... that's enough babble from me... Angelique.. not sure if your question has been answered yet... but the cabbage is supposed to be cooked and then drained and then you add wee to the juices... or something along those lines! Think Loola and Nyn know how it works!
> 
> I've been to work today.. so naseous this morning :sick: still getting strong feelings in abdomen.. hard to describe, some times like a pressure, other times like a pulling and other times like a cramping.. it's weird! But no bleeding so we'll just keep swimming.. swimming.. swimming (a la Dory in Finding Nemo)
> 
> Chat soon lovelies... Cath xxx

still bleeding but seems to be slowing,will keep you posted.:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Glad it's slowly honey... hope it stops completely :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

awe...sorry babyanise..have you talked to your Dr? :hugs: At least its stopping...where there chunks or just blood?

mummycat, lottie has a bf? LOL!! Adorable!

DH is working all weekend...not sure what I will do tomorrow...definitely come into lab and check on the mice, on Sunday going into Manhattan to have lunch with a gf and watch a chick flick.

So I started watching one born everyminute addicted!! makes me cry!! Can't believe that will be us in 35 +/- weeks!!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... yeah she does... well technically it's a friend we see most often and the two spend all their time chasing each other and giggling :D it's very cute!

Sounds like a nice weekend planned! What is it that you do? I gather something scientific :) My Mum's a lab manager in Infection Control at Johannesburg General Hospital... so been brought up in and out of labs! :D

One born every minute has me in tears ALWAYS! :D Brilliant though... and it's very much like what they show! :D Yeah.. before long we'll be reading each others birth stories... :shock:


----------



## Tititimes2

DrGomps said:


> So I started watching one born everyminute addicted!! makes me cry!! Can't believe that will be us in 35 +/- weeks!!

DrGomps- love that show too! Those women crack me up. :haha: Although I shouldn't laugh because we are all headed in that direction! Was addicted to Deliver Me too but the season is now over. That one is very informative. I learned alot. Maybe TOO much!


----------



## Maman

well i think i will be a late october early november mum!!!


----------



## k8y

suri13 said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lr6686 and Gems :flower: and congrats!!! :dust: for sticky beans!
> 
> Andrea, glad you are feeling better... it can be so very stressful! :hugs:
> 
> Loola I think you did a fab job! Personally I don't think it needs any changes! :D
> 
> Suri, I would say you're about 5 weeks. Have you seen your doctor yet? The normally confirm your due date based on lmp.
> 
> I've had annoying nausea (no actual throwing up) for about a week now and sore BB's!
> 
> Anyone got anything nice planned tonight/this weekend?
> 
> I have a doctors appt this afternoon.. Lottie's a little unwell, so need to see the doc and might as well let her know I'm preggers too! :haha:
> 
> Thank you Mummycat......I have been to the doctors and hospital, as I been having some bleeding in the mornings.....turns out when I was having a scan and some bloods done Tusday, they say I am just under 5 weeks......my hormone levels was 4159 and the sac was in place, but at the time they could not rule out ectopic , as it's still too early to see anything in the sac yet......so I have been a little worried . I have been back for more bloods today and my hormones have increased to 7693, they say it's good sign and was what they were expecting.....although I am still have some bleeds now and then and a few minor period pains....I am just trying to stay hopefull! Has anyone else had this, if so was everything OK after? I am due to go back on 14th for another scan, so I pray the little mite will be nstled in it's place by then! xx
> 
> Wishing you all love & hug's and hope everything is going well on your pregnancy! xxxClick to expand...

Suri.. how are you getting on? I hope your bleeding has stopped now.


----------



## LoolaBear

:wave: how is everyone today?
ive been covered in sick most of the day :sick: Tye (my little man) had started to get better but today he woke up and bleugh :sick: thanks love you to! bless him. hes now sleeping it off.
nausea hit me pretty hard when i woke up but settled within an hour so thats not been to bad.
Angelique - the red cabbage test is you pour boiling water over a bowl of red cabbage, chopped but not small pieces. then you drain the water into a clear container, leave it to cool slightly, then you add some pee to it, add about half a cup full. then if it he red cabbage water turns pink you are more than likely having a boy, if it turn blue or a dark purple it is more than likely a girl. it is better to wait til after 12 weeks aparently, best time to do it is at 16 weeks but no harm in having a try now for fun.
im thinking of sending the husband out later to get me a red cabbage as i really want to try it now lol.
my skin is going a bit blotchy, the same way it did with my angel so another sign (for me anyway) that its pointing towards a girl. ive decided with my mum today that we are going to find out the sex of this baby and then in a few years time when we have our last one leave it for a surprise, it will be nice as it will be our last then. so only 15ish weeks to go! so excited! xxx


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: welcome & congrats to all the new november mummies to be!

How is everyone today? I finally did a digi today and it said 2-3 weeks, so relieved :happydance:

xx


----------



## Nyn

Hi there everyone!

Welcome and Congrats to the new mamas!!! :dance:

Babynaise I'm so glad the bleeding is slowing down hun!:hugs:

Suri, am thinking about you hun I hope everything's ok :hugs:

Mummycat - I'm having terrible cramps too.. not fun!! :nope:

aww Loola I hope Tye feels better soon :hugs: (gorgeous name btw!) it's awful having sick little ones. And go get a red cabbage!! 


But oh god the red cabbage. :nope:I didn't just buy a cabbage.. I bought the biggest cabbage in the place:shrug: And for some unknown reason ended up cooking the whole lot cause at the time I was full of healthy thoughts of all the lovely cabbage recipes I could cook over the next few days. I cooked a sausage and cabbage casserole - which I ended up not eating cause it smelled so gross (made hummous and carrots instead) and now we have the huge bowl of soggy yukky cooked cabbage in the fridge. :dohh: On the upside, I have a whole bottle of cabbage water for future testing I want to do (probably every day lol)  I wonder how long it keeps for?

And about 3 hours ago the worst nausea so far hit. This was the real deal. Not brought on my food smells.. just all of a sudden like I wanted to be sick. Never had that with my other 2 :shrug: Just had some toast and it's better now!

Off to look up One born every minute!!


----------



## Nyn

and congrats pink bow on your digi :bfp: !!


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> Welcome and Congrats to the new mamas!!! :dance:
> 
> Babynaise I'm so glad the bleeding is slowing down hun!:hugs:
> 
> Suri, am thinking about you hun I hope everything's ok :hugs:
> 
> Mummycat - I'm having terrible cramps too.. not fun!! :nope:
> 
> aww Loola I hope Tye feels better soon :hugs: (gorgeous name btw!) it's awful having sick little ones. And go get a red cabbage!!
> 
> 
> But oh god the red cabbage. :nope:I didn't just buy a cabbage.. I bought the biggest cabbage in the place:shrug: And for some unknown reason ended up cooking the whole lot cause at the time I was full of healthy thoughts of all the lovely cabbage recipes I could cook over the next few days. I cooked a sausage and cabbage casserole - which I ended up not eating cause it smelled so gross (made hummous and carrots instead) and now we have the huge bowl of soggy yukky cooked cabbage in the fridge. :dohh: On the upside, I have a whole bottle of cabbage water for future testing I want to do (probably every day lol)  I wonder how long it keeps for?
> 
> And about 3 hours ago the worst nausea so far hit. This was the real deal. Not brought on my food smells.. just all of a sudden like I wanted to be sick. Never had that with my other 2 :shrug: Just had some toast and it's better now!
> 
> Off to look up One born every minute!!

his middle name is even better! Tye Valentine :cloud9: its after his great grandfather who passed away when i was 9 weeks pregnant with them. xx


----------



## fides

babyanise, so glad the bleeding is slowing. please do keep us updated. still praying.

qwk, any news yet on those numbers? lol on your rapidly expanding chest - i haven't had that problem yet.

ameri, welcome and congrats on your BFP!

emx, can't wait to see that ticker!

mummy, what kind of bracelet is it?

pinkbow, so glad you feel better with the digi - congrats!

maman, welcome - do you know your last menstrual period date?

well, some of you ladies were talking about working out - i just checked out a DVD from the library called "You: Having a Baby Workout" which has three different workouts, 1 for each trimester, and i can't wait to try it out tomorrow. If it's good, i might order a copy online.


----------



## repogirl813

ok so I keep getting this sensation in my abdomen area like right above the pubic bone just feels like a tingly pully sensation that comes and goes other than that haven't really been cramping too much these last few days! Anyone else have these weird crampy pains?


----------



## repogirl813

loola really hope your little one starts feeling better soon I couldn't deal with the upchuck at this stage I'd be following right behind him leaving an even bigger mess lol


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> loola really hope your little one starts feeling better soon I couldn't deal with the upchuck at this stage I'd be following right behind him leaving an even bigger mess lol

:rofl: i think its because of the prenatals that im not actually being sick as well!

but in answer to your weird crampy feeling question this is more than normal, its just things pulling and stretching. x


----------



## fides

repo, i also think what you're feeling is normal. :)


okay, ladies, i know it is early, so you may think i'm insane, but i was at a thrift store today and found this crib set (sheet, skirt & bumper) that i just absolutely loved and had to get:
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/P3040001.jpg

what do you think? i know i am crazy for getting anything so early, but i couldn't resist. :haha:


----------



## repogirl813

fides it is very cute I wish I could bring myself to buy anything yet I just can't do it til I see my baby on the scan


----------



## fides

repo, i felt the same way until today, and there will be plenty of time after you have that terrific scan - no need to rush. :) i'd actually told myself i'd wait until we detect a heartbeat, but then, i was at the store, saw it, and i guess my lack of self-control got the best of me.


----------



## k8y

wow I love the jungley stuff.. My little boy has a jungle room, I put pics on here somewhere will try and find them for you. :)


----------



## k8y

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/439279-baby-room-7.html its on this page :)


----------



## MummyCat

fides said:


> mummy, what kind of bracelet is it?

Hey hun... it's from Links of London... it's their 'sweetie' bracelet ideal to add charms to! Hubby is going to get me a baby on board charm for mothers day, I'd like to get a C for Charlotte and a charm with her finger print, and the same for the next baby (all over Christmas and Birthdays for the next few years) He's thrilled... it gives him a fall back on pressie if he ever needs one! :D 

it was their first design and they've moved on since then, but I STILL want one! :D Here's a link to it.. Links of London sweetie bracelet

Also... I've been getting those cramps/feelings for two days! :hugs:



k8y said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/439279-baby-room-7.html its on this page :)

Gorgeous... love animal themes! 

Loola... hope Tye feels better soon!!! PS.. how amazing about being names Valentine after his great grandfather! Is there an Italian connection in your family?? xx


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> mummy, what kind of bracelet is it?
> 
> Hey hun... it's from Links of London... it's their 'sweetie' bracelet ideal to add charms to! Hubby is going to get me a baby on board charm for mothers day, I'd like to get a C for Charlotte and a charm with her finger print, and the same for the next baby (all over Christmas and Birthdays for the next few years) He's thrilled... it gives him a fall back on pressie if he ever needs one! :D
> 
> it was their first design and they've moved on since then, but I STILL want one! :D Here's a link to it.. Links of London sweetie bracelet
> 
> Also... I've been getting those cramps/feelings for two days! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/439279-baby-room-7.html its on this page :)Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous... love animal themes!
> 
> Loola... hope Tye feels better soon!!! PS.. how amazing about being names Valentine after his great grandfather! Is there an Italian connection in your family?? xxClick to expand...

not that i know of (DH's grandfather) ive never asked about tracing his family tree but i know his aunt is so i might send her an email and ask.
on my side there is irish (obviously as im half irish lol) french, spanish, american (according to my sisters findings im a distant relative of george washington!) and thats all shes found so far.
with a surname like DH's though there is alot of freaks :rofl: as his surname is that of quite a famous circus! 
Tyes managed to go to sleep without being sick so thats a good sign, hopefully i will get some sleep tonight! x


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, love the jungle room!!
Fides, I have already got several onesies...at least you got it second hand...I have the motto if you build it they will come?? HEHEHE. 

Mummycat, yes I am in science, neuroscience. I am working on a PhD so I spend all day in a lab playing with brains..yay!! anywho...just getting off now...think I may go watch another episode of one born every minute!! hehehe.


----------



## MummyCat

Loola...how awesome about your family tree... My MIL is Italian, Valentine is a very Italian name... though more common is Valentino.

Glad Tye feels better!

Dr Gomps.. how cool. You have a stronger stomach than I :) 

Anyway lovely ladies... it's bed time here... just watched an awful movie... some woman drowned her 3 kids... couple that with two other places I've heard/read about drownings today and I aint taking Lottie near a pool for a couple weeks... and bath time she'll be watched like a hawk!! Urgh.... makes me shudder!


----------



## Angelique

K8y, that room is amazing did you do it yourself?


----------



## qwk

got my numbers today! i was 409 at either 4 weeks or 3weeks 6 days, so i'm very happy with that! they want me to come back to get another set done so they can see the doubling, but i have a feeling it will be ok :D

oh and i also got a book, it's called "Praying through your pregnancy" and I really like it, for any of you ladies who are Christians, it has different prayers for each week of pregnancy. 

loola - hope your Tye gets better soon!

fides - that set is super cute! i had been thinking jungle theme for the nursery, but now i'm thinking barnyard...i got back and forth. i LOVE farm-y stuff though ! :)

k8y - the room is so cute! love the animals!

babyanise - still praying for you!!


----------



## abs522

I'm due November 6th, 2 days before my birthday! <3 What a great present!


----------



## LunaLady

Yay, Abs! Welcome :D

So, I've got this new symptom.. my skin is SOOO dry. Haven't changed a thing, but my arms, legs and face are super dry. My face was peeling when I got out of the shower today! How weird is that??


----------



## x__amour

NOVEMBER BABIES!? :shock:
I had my LO November 16th, 2010. :sad2: Can't believe she'll be 1 then! Congrats to all the November mommies to be! :flower:


----------



## k8y

Angelique said:


> K8y, that room is amazing did you do it yourself?

THANKS, yes I did do it myself :)


----------



## twinkle458

Hi can I join? I'm due Nov 12th 2011 xx good luck girls xx


----------



## babyanise

plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

babyanise said:


> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx

I'm so sorry for your loss hun big hugs you will be missed. thinking of you. xxx


----------



## MummyCat

babyanise said:


> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx

Oh my lovely... so so sorry for your loss! :cry: I hope that you'll be back in first Trimester with a sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

oh babynaise hunny I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: I'll be thinking of you and hope you get a very sticky bean soon hun:hugs:


----------



## Nyn

fides - love the jungle set! good buy :p

k8y - wow hun you're talented!! gorgeous room you've created there!!

Loola - so glad to hear Tye is doing better! wow he does have an amazing name.. Tye Vanentine - love it! and you can be sure there won't be ten of them in the class :p

welcome and congrats abs and twinkle! (hope I didn't miss anyone!!) twinkle, you're due on my sister's birthday!!

lunalady - My skin goes dry in pregnancy.. I just keep heaping almond oil on it.

although.. I've broken out in psoriasis for the first time in my life :( My sister has it. And I was really sick for about 3 weeks with strep throat, which I know is a trigger, and I've been covered in spots for about 3 weeks now :( I think maybe pregnancy hormones helped trigger it? I thought it was an allergy to laundrey soap at first, but it's just not gone away and now it really looks like psoriasis spots. No idea what I can do while pregnant, if anything? anyone have any experience with this? going to make an appointment for the dermo on monday. poooo!!


----------



## Nyn

oh! and qwk - congrats on your good numbers!!! :p 

mummycat - love the bracelet, that's a really good idea! and your dh must be relieved knowing he has a present fall back plan lol!


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Hello! Found out this morning I am pregnant with baby number 2!! :happydance: I have irregular cycles so am due somewhere between 9th and 14th November, soo excited but nervous as I have miscarried before! Congratulations to all November mummys! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Mummy2be Hope it's a sticky bean :dust:

Nyn, hope you get sorted soon hun :hugs:

qwk.. great numbers! :dance:

I'm still getting niggly/crampy/pulling feelings, they're driving me loopy, keep checking for blood expecting worst!! *must learn to have some faith*


----------



## Tititimes2

babyanise said:


> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx

I'm so so sorry babyanise. :hugs:


----------



## jeniwi

Hi Ladies

Expecting baby number two end of october but as last baby was 10 days overdue the middle of november seems a likely date.

Jeni


----------



## repogirl813

babyanise said:


> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx



I am very sorry to hear this, my fx for you for you to get to be in the 1st trimester again very soon!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I'm so sorry anise sweetie. I just know you'll be back with a sticky bean soon x


----------



## qwk

so sorry babyanise ... many prayers and thoughts for you :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Welcome and Congratulations mumm2be and jeniwi!!


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> fides - love the jungle set! good buy :p
> 
> k8y - wow hun you're talented!! gorgeous room you've created there!!
> 
> Loola - so glad to hear Tye is doing better! wow he does have an amazing name.. Tye Vanentine - love it! and you can be sure there won't be ten of them in the class :p
> 
> welcome and congrats abs and twinkle! (hope I didn't miss anyone!!) twinkle, you're due on my sister's birthday!!
> 
> lunalady - My skin goes dry in pregnancy.. I just keep heaping almond oil on it.
> 
> although.. I've broken out in psoriasis for the first time in my life :( My sister has it. And I was really sick for about 3 weeks with strep throat, which I know is a trigger, and I've been covered in spots for about 3 weeks now :( I think maybe pregnancy hormones helped trigger it? I thought it was an allergy to laundrey soap at first, but it's just not gone away and now it really looks like psoriasis spots. No idea what I can do while pregnant, if anything? anyone have any experience with this? going to make an appointment for the dermo on monday. poooo!!

im a regular sufferer of psoriasis i tend to have it all the time, the only time i dont have it is when im pregnant. pregnancy hormones can be a trigger for it if its already in your family.
for me i was at high risk of developing it anyway as i have asthma and heyfever and psoriasis belongs to the same gene group.
the only thing i can say is it will ease once you get to 2nd tri, mine isnt so much the spots but the really dry flakey skin (where patchs of skin produce too much skin)
and it will be better one the summer gets here as the sun does wonders for it! 
there are creams you can get that are made out of goats milk, it contains an enzyme that helps the skin to slow down production which in turn gives it time to heal properly.
olive oil after a nice warm bath and exfoliation is a wonder treatment as well. steer clear of stuff from the doctors, it only makes it come back 10 times worse when you stop using it, ive had every single cream ointment and treatment the doctor can prescribe and it only started as little patches on my elbows, now it almost covers the top parts of my arms and my ankles and have patches all over my body now all because of the doctor.
another thing i do once a month (mainly cos it hurts like a bitch!) is i get a nail file and rub it over the worse patches (gives a really deep exfoliation) then clean it wil salt water (ouch ouch ouch!) then pat dry and rub on olive oil.
now my skin yes it is still red in the places i have it but its no longer dry and the patches are slowly decreasing in size, but i do love once i get to 2nd tri as it just goes, and then the sun helps my skin to heal in the summer, its really only the winter months i suffer from it now which is good as ive had it for over 10 years now!
hope that helps nyn. x


----------



## Nyn

I'm feeling so sick!! yuck :( I haven't actually been sick, but just constant constant nausea now for a few days. I'm even wondering if I make myself sick if I'll feel better? 

Never had this before!


----------



## LoolaBear

i know sometimes when mine gets bad if i even jsut make myself gag a bit it really helps ease it, i dont know if it will work for anyone else though nyn x


----------



## Nyn

Thank you so much Loola!! My mum did give me some prescription cream and it did get better and then came back again :( I'll try the olive oil and go and see about some goat milk cream - would Bio shops have it do you think? Or do you know of a store in the UK I can get some as I'm coming to the UK in April? My sister has said about how UV rays do wonders so I'm waiting for the sun!! Thanks hun and here's waiting for the 2nd trimester for more reasons than one now! :hugs: xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Thank you so much Loola!! My mum did give me some prescription cream and it did get better and then came back again :( I'll try the olive oil and go and see about some goat milk cream - would Bio shops have it do you think? Or do you know of a store in the UK I can get some as I'm coming to the UK in April? My sister has said about how UV rays do wonders so I'm waiting for the sun!! Thanks hun and here's waiting for the 2nd trimester for more reasons than one now! :hugs: xxx

i dont know if the place i get it from has a store as i get it online, i can send you the web address if you like to have a look. x


----------



## Nyn

Thanks again Loola hun might just have to go and try that if it gets any worse. I've eaten hardly anything but toast for 2 days now :(


----------



## Nyn

LoolaBear said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Loola!! My mum did give me some prescription cream and it did get better and then came back again :( I'll try the olive oil and go and see about some goat milk cream - would Bio shops have it do you think? Or do you know of a store in the UK I can get some as I'm coming to the UK in April? My sister has said about how UV rays do wonders so I'm waiting for the sun!! Thanks hun and here's waiting for the 2nd trimester for more reasons than one now! :hugs: xxx
> 
> i dont know if the place i get it from has a store as i get it online, i can send you the web address if you like to have a look. xClick to expand...

Yes please that would be wonderful! thank you!


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Loola!! My mum did give me some prescription cream and it did get better and then came back again :( I'll try the olive oil and go and see about some goat milk cream - would Bio shops have it do you think? Or do you know of a store in the UK I can get some as I'm coming to the UK in April? My sister has said about how UV rays do wonders so I'm waiting for the sun!! Thanks hun and here's waiting for the 2nd trimester for more reasons than one now! :hugs: xxx
> 
> i dont know if the place i get it from has a store as i get it online, i can send you the web address if you like to have a look. xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please that would be wonderful! thank you!Click to expand...

its just www.psoriasiscream.co.uk

they do creams lotions shampoos, in all sorts of sizes and the great thing is i can make the small tub of cream last me about three months as you dont need much at all so the large tub of cream should last ages! x


----------



## fides

babyanise, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

k8y, i LOVE your kid's room! well done! i'd love to do a mural, but i don't know if i have that kind of artistic capability - you did a fantastic job!

mummy, love the bracelet!

DrG, love the "build it and they will come" mentality!

qwk, glad your numbers look good so early on! i'll have to check out the "praying through your pregnancy" - my sister got me a devotional book for married couples last pregnancy, but i just haven't gone back to look at it - i don't think it was week-by-week.

huge congratulations to abs, twinkle, mummi2be & jenni!!! welcome!

Nyn, so sorry you're getting really sick. i haven't tried it yet b/c i didn't know about it last time and i haven't reached sickness this time, but i keep reading that doses of B6 after each meal will help with morning sickness, if you want to give it a go. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats & welcome to all the new november mums!

Sorry Babyanise, big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Flake-y

babyanise said:


> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx

So sorry to hear that. :hug:


----------



## DrGomps

so sorry for your loss babyanise. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

fides, I didn't know that about B6, I have been taking it every morning and i haven't puked yet...(thank god)!

mummycat, I do have a strong stomach, but my work can get quite smelly and I have a huge problem with smells at the moment. The smell of blood , the smell of e coli cultures (smells like feces),the smell of some of the chemicals (sulfur smell, like rotten eggs), ugh..gross. Luckily most of the time the brains I am dissecting are from postnatal day 1 so they are young, but when I do the brain dissections of the older ones its much grosser and it was making me nauseous the other day. 

I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but do you guys fear that other people will guess you are pregnant because you are not drinking? I was at a party for a faculty member in my department who got a million dollar grant and had to turn down a pisco sour (he knows how much I love those and I usually have quite a few at his parties). One friend already guessed I was pregnant because I offered to bring grape juice to a wine and cheese. Eeeks!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: EDD 15/11 my bday :)


----------



## LoolaBear

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: EDD 15/11 my bday :)

:hi: :dance: yay youve joined us! congratulations on the :bfp: again hun x


----------



## Ilovehim89

no longer here :(


----------



## LoolaBear

Ilovehim89 said:


> no longer here :(

so sorry hun :hugs: i hope your back here very soon though. x


----------



## Mistycat

I am due 15th November - please add me!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats misscat & babyhopes

So sorry I lovehim89, big hug.


----------



## davo

I'm due 8th November I think!!!


----------



## davo

:hi: I'm due 8th November supposedly!!


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Babyhopes & Mistycat :happydance:

Sorry Ilovehim :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

davo said:


> :hi: I'm due 8th November supposedly!!

Congrats! Due the day before me :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

oh and btw ladies...the frequent urination is in full swing and so is the nausea. Ugh. Had to pee 4x last night (didn't even drink that much) and am going constantly. On the bright side...I think I am retaining less water (I was so bloated yesterday I looked like I was in 2nd trimester already!!).


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on your :bfp: davo!


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats davo I am due the 8 th too, how you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## LunaLady

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi: EDD 15/11 my bday :)

Hellllloooo my friend!!! We're both here :cloud9:


----------



## MRS_HJO

YAY Mistycat! I'm sooooo glad you have joined us. Very happy for you, and glad we made this transition together!


----------



## LoolaBear

welcome to all the new november mummies :hi: so happy that we are growing even more! 

i am seriously really tired today, finding it really hard to keep my eyes open but i promised DH i wouldnt go for a sleep until the twins had a nap, well they decided they didnt want a nap today did they :dohh: so i am now left super tired and still over an hour to go til their bed time. x


----------



## qwk

so sorry again ilovehim89 --- big :hugs:


----------



## qwk

congrats and welcome to babyhopes2010, davo, and mistycat, as well as anyone else i missed!

drgomps - yeah i just had a happy hour yesterday, and i kept being like, oh i have to drive home! etc. which is still kind of BS because i usually have one drink if i'm driving. soooo. hopefully that's not enough for anyone to really be _sure_, just maybe suspicious!


----------



## Nyn

Ilovehim I'm so sorry hunny :hugs: hope you're back here again really soon :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

I'm sorry to those of you who have had to leave us this month and hipe you get right back into the first trimester !!!

as for me I'm feeling pretty good today 5 more hours of work then out with the DH for our 2 year wedding anniversary!!! I AM BLOATED LIKE CRAZY!!! My DH even made a comment that I'm showing at 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Nyn

Huge Welcome and Congratulations to the new November Mamas!!! This is such a fab group, come and join the fun :happydance:

fides - thanks for the suggestion! I'll go and get some B6 and see if that helps. I just can't believe I'm feeling so sick! I had a sleight reprieve in the middle of the day when I had a sudden urge for a cheese sandwich and a glass of coke. I felt fine for about an hour:wacko:

drgomps - gosh your job sounds a bit icky lol!! you'll have to dab some Vicks under your nose :p 
and oh yeah I think people will figure our I'm pregnant! At first I thought it would be cause of not drinking but now I don't think I can fake not being sick. I've got friends coming for lunch tomorrow and next Friday some more coming. I think I'm just going to have to tell them lol and ask them to keep it to themselves! Luckily there aren't any parties lined up for the next few weeks. Although it's my Dad's 60th in the middle of April which falls around the 12 week mark so that's ok. Shame I can't partake in all the champagne there'll be tho! :dohh:

Loola - I hear ya with the tiredness!! It's not as bad as it was a day or 2 ago. But it's really incapacitating isn't it! hope you find your bed soon hun! that's so typical for little ones to not nap when you want them to LOL.

Me.. doing ok.. same symptoms... sore boobs, tired and sick :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

repogirl - Congratulations on your anniversary!!:flower:


----------



## repogirl813

ty nyn


----------



## LoolaBear

ive been getting really bad backache today :( i blame the housework though, ive been doing alot of picking up so been bent over most of the day :haha: great excuse to get out of doing anymore though!


----------



## fides

89, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

DrG, just hearing about the smells you have to work with makes my stomach turn!

huge welcome to babyhopes, davy & misty! 

repo, happy anniversary!

Nyn, glad you had a m/s break, sorry it came back, though.


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Hi guys, I got my :bfp: today, can I join in the fun?? I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant this month, it's only my 2nd month trying but funnily enough I fell pregnant with my first after the 2nd month too. The only symptom I've got just now is being extremely bloated..at least I have a reason for it now :haha:
At this stage with my ds I had sore boobs but not feeling that this time round, probably be sore tomorrow now!! I think I'm due about the 9th of November :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Loola, you should definitely slow down on picking things up :p go have a nice bath if you can!


----------



## Nyn

thanks fides :p

welcome BabyJ'sMummy! :hi:


----------



## LoolaBear

:hi: babyjsmummy congratulations x


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Thanks folks, still trying to let it sink in..so excited!!! Congrats to all the lovely ladies on here too x


----------



## Nyn

thanks fides. Am just hoping all this sickness is a good sign! :)

Just browsing and found this site for working out your lunar age etc for the chinese gender prediction chart https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php 

how is everyone this evening?


----------



## davo

Thanks everyone for the welcome :flower:
Weirdly, since getting my BFPs the nausea has started! Just v slight waves but not even looking forward to going out for meal with DH. Normally nothing puts me off my food!
Did a clearblue digi today and it said 2-3 wks! Truly believe it now :happydance:


----------



## Mistycat

BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Hi guys, I got my :bfp: today, can I join in the fun?? I really wasn't expecting to get pregnant this month, it's only my 2nd month trying but funnily enough I fell pregnant with my first after the 2nd month too. The only symptom I've got just now is being extremely bloated..at least I have a reason for it now :haha:
> At this stage with my ds I had sore boobs but not feeling that this time round, probably be sore tomorrow now!! I think I'm due about the 9th of November :flower:

Yay another November baby! Welcome - I only just got my BFP a few days ago too! Well actually, thinking about it we probably all only just got it dohh!! :blush:


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Can anyone tell me how to get the due in november picture in my signature? I keep trying but it says the code is too long! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

mummy when ur at the code over on right hand side is other pages one says forum 2 click on that and use that code


----------



## k8y

Mummy2bexxx said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the due in november picture in my signature? I keep trying but it says the code is too long! :flower:

click on the banner, then it will come up with the webpage.. 

when you see the banner appear on the page click on it again, this will bring up a page with all the different sizes. choose which is the best for you 

click get code or download... 

On the next page over on the right there is a list of pages... you need forums(1)

Highlight the code and right click and click copy

back on baby and bump page click on user cp at the top left of the homepage

click on edit signature (on left hand side) 

paste the code


----------



## srm0421

babyanise said:



> plz would you take my name off the due date list as i lost my baby.thankyou to everyone for making me feel very welcome and your lovely messages .have a h&h 9 months ladies.:hugs:xxxxx

SO very sorry dear. :hugs2: my heart goes out to you.


----------



## BabyPlum

My doctor has said I'm due 2nd November too!! :)


----------



## srm0421

Ilovehim89- SO sorry for your loss too. :hugs2:


----------



## lorcam4

My Due date is 11/11/11! The ttw was so long i can only imagine how long the next nine months will be


----------



## srm0421

Congrats to all the new BFPs I have been feeling very dizzy since I got my BFP. I go to the OB on tuesday and then possibly to the perinatal center sometime next week too.


----------



## LoolaBear

think i might try and get in to see the midwife sometime this week instead of at teh end of march and see what she says about getting an early scan done.
just seems to be conflicting information out there some saying with the loss i have had i should get a viability scan done around the 7 week mark and some saying that there is no need and to wait until the usual 12 week scan :wacko: its confusing me lol


----------



## repogirl813

loola I was told I had to wait til atleast after the 8 week point only because miscarriages usually aren't linked if you've only had 1


----------



## DrGomps

congrats to all the new november moms! 

I am seriously so ready for my scan on tuesday....just want to know that my bean is alright and in the right place. Also want to see that heart moving!!


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

k8y said:


> Mummy2bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get the due in november picture in my signature? I keep trying but it says the code is too long! :flower:
> 
> click on the banner, then it will come up with the webpage..
> 
> when you see the banner appear on the page click on it again, this will bring up a page with all the different sizes. choose which is the best for you
> 
> click get code or download...
> 
> On the next page over on the right there is a list of pages... you need forums(1)
> 
> Highlight the code and right click and click copy
> 
> back on baby and bump page click on user cp at the top left of the homepage
> 
> click on edit signature (on left hand side)
> 
> paste the codeClick to expand...

Thankyou!! :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Me too, I can't wait to know if beanie is ok in there!!

I don't know if they'll do a scan on Thursday but I'm going to ask for one.


----------



## fides

welcome, babyJ, babyplum, & lorcam, and congratulations!

DrG, you're having your scan this coming Tuesday? Is that too early to see a heartbeat? Just curious b/c mine is the following Tuesday, but i've been seeing other women post on b&b who didn't see a heartbeat at their 6wk scan. If your doc thinks you guys will be able to see a heartbeat this coming Tuesday, that certainly gives me a little hope at possibly seeing a heartbeat at my own scan. :) I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Tuesday will be here before you know it!


----------



## MummyCat

Hello ladies...

So sorry to hear your sad news ILoveHim89 :hugs: hope your wait for a BFP is a short one!

Welcome to all the new ladies! HUGE congrats on your BFP's :dust: for sticky beans!!

Emotional day for us today! We are drafting our Wills on Monday and had to ask our cousin and her husband if they would be Lottie's legal guardians. They said yes immediately which was a relief and a pleasant surprise... but the last couple weeks have been tough having to discuss matters of this nature when my hormones are all over the place. I don't want to think about Lottie's life without us! :cry:

Anyway... it's done now! *phew* I can forget about it all and carry on believing my daughter has me and her Daddy for a very long time!

We've not seen anyone who doesn't know about pregnancy... so have not had to hide that I'm not drinking.. thankfully... else I'd be designated driver/on antibiotics/had a rough night the night before :winkwink: 

Hopre everyone is well! xxx


----------



## sweetie_c

Sorry to those who have lost their beans :hugs: fingers crossed you will be back here soon.

Welcome to all new mums wishing you all a happy healthy 9 months.

Hope everyone is doing great :hi:

Time is going fast can't believe some of us are gonna be 6 weeks in a few days.

I'm just looking forward to 12 week scan to see bubba :happydance:


----------



## qwk

welcome to even more new mamas! wow! this is a really fully month! ! ! :D

fides - when my midwife scheduled my US for 7 weeks, she said that _sometimes_ you can see the heart at 6 weeks, but she wanted me to be able to have a better chance of seeing it, so had me set my US for 7 weeks instead. so my understanding would be that you definitely have a chance of seeing it at six weeks, though should not be disappointed or worried if you don't :)

this link is fairly informative - https://www.justmommies.com/articles/heartbeat-on-ultrasound.shtml

oh also got a new bra today to fit the growing ladies. officially a 32DDD now. :nope:


----------



## fides

qwk, thanks so much for the link. i'm still pretty amazed at technology these days! guess we're all just waiting to see, eh? hoping everyone has excellent scans.


----------



## babyhopes2010

*LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *

https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
*I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*


----------



## Mistycat

Congrats Babyhopes! Great to see another November baby on here! Hope it sticks! xx


----------



## k8y

mummy2bexxx said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2bexxx said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how to get the due in november picture in my signature? I keep trying but it says the code is too long! :flower:
> 
> click on the banner, then it will come up with the webpage..
> 
> When you see the banner appear on the page click on it again, this will bring up a page with all the different sizes. Choose which is the best for you
> 
> click get code or download...
> 
> On the next page over on the right there is a list of pages... You need forums(1)
> 
> highlight the code and right click and click copy
> 
> back on baby and bump page click on user cp at the top left of the homepage
> 
> click on edit signature (on left hand side)
> 
> paste the codeClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou!! :flower:Click to expand...

no problemo. :)


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

babyhopes2010 said:


> *LOOOOOOOKKKK 12DPO *
> 
> https://img831.imageshack.us/img831/5086/dscn1688wa.jpg
> *I COULDNT RESIST,FRER IS ABOUT SAME TODAY BUT IC LOT DARKER AND BFP ON DIGI! ARE MY HCG LEVELS OK?*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mich2010xxk

https://img696.imageshack.us/i/progession.jpg/

Lots of tests from tuesday :) Im due november 12th so another to your collection :) xx yay to november babies :) xx good luck all xx


----------



## LoolaBear

argh i am seriously moody and emotional today :cry:
broke down in tears this morning for no reason and then after taking the twins for a walk and to the park this morning tye was whiney all the way home (half hour walk) and continued to whine when i got him inside so i gave him a sandwich, he threw it on the floor, i changed his nappy, still whiney, gave him some calpol and bonjella for his teeth, still whiney, gave him a drink he spat it out so i lost my rag with him :cry: :cry: i shouted at him and told him to stop being pathetic all hes done since being ill is whine, he no longer talks like he used to he just winges and whines :cry: then i took him upstairs and put him in his cot to winge it out.
kaydee said 'bed' so i know she was tired, so she went up as well, tye winged for about half an hour then gave up and went to sleep.
im just so angry with myself :cry: ive got such a short fuse at the moment and his whining is doing my head in, when he was ill i didnt mind as he just wanted cuddling all the time but now hes no longer ill hes just whining all the time, he refuses to talk and jsut whines when he wants something, its like hes gone back in time or something.
please tell me it will get better? im so angry at myself right now :cry: :cry:


----------



## truly_blessed

I think it's a chemical this time for me :cry: no bleeding yet but did another FRER this morning and absolutely no sign of a line. DF wants me to do a digital but I did an FRER yesterday afternoon and it was very faint so I'm sure it's over.

Just a waiting game now, Happy & healthy journey to the rest of the November mummies :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

and to make matters worse today is the day my angel Sonnie would have been due :cry: :cry: :cry: DH isnt here and i cant do what i wanted to do in sonnies memory as i cant exactly leave the twins by themselves (i wanted to go to the beach by myself for an hour or so and throw her 'ashes' into the sea) :cry: :cry: :cry: today is a bad day for me.


----------



## Vicvicx

LoolaBear said:


> and to make matters worse today is the day my angel Sonnie would have been due :cry: :cry: :cry: DH isnt here and i cant do what i wanted to do in sonnies memory as i cant exactly leave the twins by themselves (i wanted to go to the beach by myself for an hour or so and throw her 'ashes' into the sea) :cry: :cry: :cry: today is a bad day for me.

Big :hugs: Loola hun x A hard day for you sweetie x

Easier said than don't but don't feel guilty about the twins, they probably didn't even notice and will have forgotten already x


----------



## sweetie_c

truly_blessed said:


> I think it's a chemical this time for me :cry: no bleeding yet but did another FRER this morning and absolutely no sign of a line. DF wants me to do a digital but I did an FRER yesterday afternoon and it was very faint so I'm sure it's over.
> 
> Just a waiting game now, Happy & healthy journey to the rest of the November mummies :hugs:


Sorry :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Vicvicx

Congrats Mich and welcome x:happydance:

I think 12 def makes that a :bfp:
I thought I was bad having done about 9 lol


----------



## Vicvicx

Fingers firmly crossed for you truly xx :hugs:


----------



## qwk

hugs and thinking good thoughts for you truly_blessed, will be praying for you!

so sorry you are having such a bad day loolabear :( don't feel bad though, you have nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## fides

mich, welcome, and congratulations!!!!

loola, sorry things are emotional for ya. :hugs:

truly - hoping for the best - you'll be in my prayers today at church.


----------



## DrGomps

truly, fx'ed everything is okay.

Loola, big hug. Today must be a very hard day for you. I know what you mean about having a short fuse, I went off on the cat when he had an accident...we had to put the training litterbox back on the toilet, he was doing so well for a week then just started going number 2 on the floor by the toilet. Ugh. 

Today I am probably feeling the sickest so far...dizziness, nausea. Ugh. Wish my seabands would get here already!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, my scan will be technically a day before I am 6 weeks (by my calculation) but my LMP I would be a day before 7 weeks. Either way I will at least get to see whether its in the right place and how many there are and a rough idea of how old it is. Still super excited!! There will be a scan again at 10 weeks when I meet with the Dr. again.


----------



## DrGomps

mich2010xxk said:


> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/progession.jpg/
> 
> Lots of tests from tuesday :) Im due november 12th so another to your collection :) xx yay to november babies :) xx good luck all xx

I am a total POAS aholic...you think I would've stopped already...but no!! LOL.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Vicvicx

DrGomps said:


> mich2010xxk said:
> 
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/progession.jpg/
> 
> Lots of tests from tuesday :) Im due november 12th so another to your collection :) xx yay to november babies :) xx good luck all xx
> 
> I am a total POAS aholic...you think I would've stopped already...but no!! LOL.Click to expand...


:rofl: OMG, you got it bad. Think its time to enroll in the meetings!!! :haha:

Got to admit, I took my last digital to see what it says today. Last week said 1-2 weeks and today said 3+ so that must be a good sign :happydance:


----------



## Clanger

Hi november ladies,

Very nervously posting in first tri!Am so completely over the moon, jump up and down happy to be preggered up.It feels so precious and fragile and I am excited but terrified!Your words in some of the previous posts about enjoying every minute have struck a chord and I am going to try to live in the moment and just appreciate the amazing gift of being preggered up!

Think my due date will be 10/11/11.

Hope you're having lovely Sundays November ladies.


Think


----------



## LoolaBear

Clanger said:


> Hi november ladies,
> 
> Very nervously posting in first tri!Am so completely over the moon, jump up and down happy to be preggered up.It feels so precious and fragile and I am excited but terrified!Your words in some of the previous posts about enjoying every minute have struck a chord and I am going to try to live in the moment and just appreciate the amazing gift of being preggered up!
> 
> Think my due date will be 10/11/11.
> 
> Hope you're having lovely Sundays November ladies.
> 
> 
> Think

congratulations hun :dance: x


----------



## Vicvicx

Clanger said:


> Hi november ladies,
> 
> Very nervously posting in first tri!Am so completely over the moon, jump up and down happy to be preggered up.It feels so precious and fragile and I am excited but terrified!Your words in some of the previous posts about enjoying every minute have struck a chord and I am going to try to live in the moment and just appreciate the amazing gift of being preggered up!
> 
> Think my due date will be 10/11/11.
> 
> Hope you're having lovely Sundays November ladies.
> 
> 
> Think

Conrats :happydance:

Know exactly how you feel. Dying to get excited but soooo terrified at the same time. It is hard and can't wait until the magical 12 weeks to relax (well thats the plan but pron won't totally relax until the baby pops out) :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Vicvicx said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mich2010xxk said:
> 
> 
> https://img696.imageshack.us/i/progession.jpg/
> 
> Lots of tests from tuesday :) Im due november 12th so another to your collection :) xx yay to november babies :) xx good luck all xx
> 
> I am a total POAS aholic...you think I would've stopped already...but no!! LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: OMG, you got it bad. Think its time to enroll in the meetings!!! :haha:
> 
> Got to admit, I took my last digital to see what it says today. Last week said 1-2 weeks and today said 3+ so that must be a good sign :happydance:Click to expand...

Vic, I think you are right. LOL!!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats clanger!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and btw, I got more nerdy gear...have to share...in the same if you build it they will come mentality...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0822.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0827.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0797.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0799.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0800.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DrGomps

more nerdiness...all from cafe press.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0798.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0795.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0796.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0794.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LoolaBear

i could cry infact i am! the husband has just come back from wherever it was he went and hes gone and got me a brand new camera! its a film one and not digital but i dont care as i love film cameras and its got three different lenses and two different flashes. i just love it and so wasnt expecting it at all!
and hes got a me a whole stash of new dvd's and he says hes going to treat me to a take away tonight and we can sit and watch a film or two together. :cry: hes not a romantic person but he does surprise me sometimes.

down side to the take away though, 5 weeks pregnant and already gained 2lbs! but i do know im retaining alot of water so once thats gone hopefully the extra 2lbs will as well! x


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps i love the ipood one! :rofl:


----------



## Flake-y

Love the babygros! So cute!!!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

LoolaBear said:


> i could cry infact i am! the husband has just come back from wherever it was he went and hes gone and got me a brand new camera! its a film one and not digital but i dont care as i love film cameras and its got three different lenses and two different flashes. i just love it and so wasnt expecting it at all!
> and hes got a me a whole stash of new dvd's and he says hes going to treat me to a take away tonight and we can sit and watch a film or two together. :cry: hes not a romantic person but he does surprise me sometimes.
> 
> down side to the take away though, 5 weeks pregnant and already gained 2lbs! but i do know im retaining alot of water so once thats gone hopefully the extra 2lbs will as well! x

That's really sweet Loola, my oh got me an old Hasselblad medium format film camera for my 30th which was back last April, I've still not been able to use it, I've just not had the time but when we get a bigger house I'm going to have a darkroom again. I love film so much more than digital xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im getting sharpe twinges in left ovary area :shock: i scared! :(


----------



## MummyCat

Truly hun... keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Loola...what a day!! :hugs: Charlotte has whingy days too..it will get better! So pleased hubby spoilt you a little :cloud9: 

Dr Gomps... I laughed out loud when I saw the tests and love love love the new gear for you and baby!! Particularly the dna bib and the ipood vest! :rofl:

Welcome to all the new ladies :dust: for sticky beans :hugs: Hope you're all well!!
Clanger, I love your positivity and babyhopes... those are scary... but part of pregnancy! :hugs: I've had twinges and cramps and tugging feelings!! :hugs:


----------



## k8y

I keep having a horrible thought that I accidently delete the list, so gonna repost just in case haha just ignore this. 

SRM0421.....................30/10/11
AJRAYE......................01/11/11
ANGELIQUE.................01/11/11
X MELANIE X ..............01/11/11
DS0910......................01/11/11
MADMAX.....................01/11/11
MUMMYCAT.................01/11/11
NYN...........................01/11/11
SWEETIE_C.................01/11/11
LOOB53......................01/11/11
BELLABOO...................01/11/11
LULULAMAR.................01/11/11
K8Y...........................02/11/11
BABYPLUM...................02/11/11
VAM..........................02/11/11
TRIXIEML...................02/11/11
REBECCA_B.................02/11/11
TAFFMAM...................02/11/11
BABYLUCK..................02/11/11
NAT0619....................02/11/11
FIDES........................02/11/11
SARA1786...................02/11/11
SEOJ..........................02/11/11
DRGOMPS....................02/11/11
TINALOUISE.................03/11/11
READYTTA....................03/11/11
IR6686........................03/11/11
NIAMH22.....................03/11/11
SURI13.......................03/11/11
MRS_HJO....................04/11/11
BAMMYGIRL.................04/11/11
PINKTRACTOR..............04/11/11
JELLYX.......................04/11/11
FLAKE-Y.....................04/11/11
HAILEYHOBBET.............04/11/11
MISTYCAT...................05/11/11
LOOLABEAR..................05/11/11
AFISPPQ......................05/11/11
LUNALADY....................05/11/11
REPOGIRL183................05/11/11
ABS522........................06/11/11
NOTJUSTYET................06/11/11
TINNKX.......................06/11/11
YOU&ME......................06/11/11
AMERIKIWI...................07/11/11
OLIVETREE83.................07/11/11
LISANICOLE..................07/11/11
VICVICX.......................07/11/11
MANDLYLOO.................07/11/11
WANNA-B-MUMMY.........07/11/11
GEMS86.......................07/11/11
DAVO..........................08/11/11
MRSLQ.........................08/11/11
BABYJ'SMUMMY..............09/11/11
MUMMYTOOSH...............09/11/11
ROBENR........................09/11/11
PINK_BOW....................09/11/11
TRULY_BLESSED.............09/11/11
TITITIMES2....................10/11/11
COCO84........................10/11/11
QWK............................10/11/11
CLANGER.......................10/11/11
LORCAM4.......................11/11/11
MYASMUMMA.................11/11/11
TWINKLE458..................12/11/11
MICH2010XXK................12/11/11
EMX.............................13/11/11
BABYHOPES2010............15/11/11
BUTTERFLY8.................beginning NOV
3TOGO.........................beginning NOV
EMMANCEE....................beggining NOV ?
WHIZZYROCKET.............November
MUMMY2BEXXX..............9-14TH NOVEMBER
JENIWI........................MID NOVEMBER?


----------



## k8y

oh.... and i feel sick !!!!!


----------



## repogirl813

lol loola you have to love dreams like that, i had one last night i don't remember the whole thing but i know my baby was born so i know have hope that this pregnancy will be ok and i will have a healthy baby!!!! Maybe the dream is coming though caus i went to see my sister and her newborn yeasterday in the hospital after she had her via emergency c-section!!


----------



## LoolaBear

babyhopes2010 said:


> im getting sharpe twinges in left ovary area :shock: i scared! :(

its normal hun, very scary but they are normal. im getting them now as well. its to do with all the muscles and ligaments. round ligament pain i think its called. x


----------



## LoolaBear

ive been playing around with my new camera and i love it so much! cant put it down lol. i dont think DH has quite realised what day it is today though :cry: x


----------



## Evale

Do you mind if I join you ladies? This is my first post! According to LMP I'm due with my second 11/11/11...


----------



## Evale

Gotta get some pictures and stuff up, my post is naked!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Evale said:


> Do you mind if I join you ladies? This is my first post! According to LMP I'm due with my second 11/11/11...

Hi Evale, that's a great due date :thumbup: xx


----------



## LoolaBear

congratulations Evale! :dance: fantastic due date. 
if you want to add the november mummys ticker to your signature just click on it, then when the webpage comes up click on the picture again to take you to the size selection. choose which size you want click get codes and you want the forum(1) code copy it and then back at BnB go to user CP, edit signature and then jsut paste the code into the box.
welcome to the crysanthe-mums! xx


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Evale said:


> Gotta get some pictures and stuff up, my post is naked!

I'm gonna wait 'til I see the midwife and then decide on a ticker, with my last I worked out my due date and it changed twice! x


----------



## qwk

congrats evale!

and yeah, babyhopes2010, i think some pain is nothing to worry about unless it's constant or accompanied by bleeding - try not to worry! :)


----------



## LoolaBear

feeling really sick now :sick: think i may have eaten too much!


----------



## repogirl813

LoolaBear said:


> feeling really sick now :sick: think i may have eaten too much!



sorry loola gotta hate when that happens, i did that last night lol


----------



## LoolaBear

repogirl813 said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> feeling really sick now :sick: think i may have eaten too much!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry loola gotta hate when that happens, i did that last night lolClick to expand...

:haha: yeah, im not normally one for over eating but when DH offers to buy me naughty food i just cant help it!
i really hope it doesnt make my already 2lb weight gain get any higher lol x


----------



## srm0421

I don't even know if I have gained weight, I haven't been on a scale in IDK how long. I am assuming I am 120 lbs. LOL


----------



## fides

clanger & evale, welcome!

DrG, love the scientist stuff!


----------



## Clanger

Thanks for the very lovely welcome lovely ladies.


----------



## srm0421

Should I move to the October Mommies thread? I know that 10-30 will not be my due date once my dating scan is done but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## MrsLQ

pop into both, that's what I have done...as if I am early will be a October mum, a lady called Gash has set up the thread she is lovely a bump buddy of mine, just say Cherie recommended you come over


----------



## DrGomps

I got sick today...from eating a pear of all things. Ugh...also was hungry and probably should've eaten sooner...hope this is not the start of full blown ms. :(


----------



## DrGomps

oh and mummycat, props on recognizing the DNA gel on the bib! Not everyone knows DNA separated on an agarose gel and stained with ethidium bromide and viewed with a UV light when they see it. LOL.


----------



## MrsLQ

lol,my hubby knew what that was too....I was looking at it like....'say what'...would love to get the geek dad book for him!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning-are these IC ok for 13po :confused:
13dpo https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7651/dscn1701x.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrsLQ

lovely pink line - I don't mean to sound rude, but compared to some of the 'lines' posted in the bfp section this is a wonderful line!!! So excited for you, when will you be due?


----------



## babyhopes2010

between going my mc date 2/11/2011 but i worked out ov and between 11/11 and 15/11
im so stressing argh x


----------



## MrsLQ

its tough isn't it! can you get booked in with the docs?


----------



## Madamebelle

According to my LMP my due day is 5th Nov, so if little one comes then he/she will come with a bang lol


----------



## qwk

babyhopes2010 looks good!! try not to worry :)


----------



## sweetie_c

Oh wow so many new November mummies to be :happydance: looks like this thread is gonna be a busy thread. So guess we were all busy at the start of the year trying to make our november babies :lol:


----------



## qwk

took my last frer this morning (18 dpo) - very pleased!! i have to go back to get my second blood draw today, so i guess i just wanted some reassurance that it is increasing!!

three frers - 10 dpo, 12 dpo, and 18 dpo. so for anyone worrying at the early days, just give it a few days!
 



Attached Files:







PG Tests Feb 27.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









PG Tests March 1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









March 7 002.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## startingout

Hey ladies,

Got my :bfp: last week and judging by my LMP I think i'm due around the 8thNov!

Probably be corrected once I see the doc!

How exciting!

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

exciting!!!


----------



## jk28

Hello ladies, I'd like to join if that's ok, but not sure if I'll be hanging around for long, due to previous history of mmc (2), plus numerous fertility treatments due to me having 'bad eggs'!! I've got a 9 month old LO already, thanks to fertility treatment. I'm due on 2nd Nov if all goes well & have an early scan next Mon, very nervous!!

Jayne x


----------



## Nyn

Oh my gosh I've missed so much again!!

truly - big :hugs: for you hunny hope everything is ok.


Congratulations and Welcome to the new Crysanthe-mums!!:happydance:

aww Loola :hugs: you've had a rough weekend! don't beat yourself up about losing your temper..happens to us all! :hugs: The whining does stop eventually I promise you! How sweet of your DH getting you a camera! that must be hard he forgot what day it was, but men are never good at dates.. Mine still can't tell me the boys birthdays without thinking about it real hard ;) Hope you're not feeling sick today. Boo sickness!!

k8y - hope you're feeling better hun! :hugs:

Drgomps - LOVE your baby gear! that ipood one.. hahaha..:happydance: and I really hope you're not starting bad ms too hun.. wouldn't wish it on anyone!!

Anyone got a scan today? My appointments' on Thursday - can't wait!!

Today feeling sick sick sick still!!! My OH made pain au chocolat for breakfast, which he never does so that was really sweet, but I took one bit and had to spit it out :blush: the chocolate tasted like metal it was awful :( he was appologising, I was appologising.. I felt really bad lol. At least the kids loved them, so I know it really was just me and not his cooking :happydance: Had a piece of boring toast instead. BOO!


----------



## twinkle458

So exciting!!


----------



## MrsH1984

Hey ladies, could I please join you in your thread? I found out I'm pg on Thursday but as I don't have regular cycles I don't know for definite how far gone/ due date etc but it's due November! Digi said 4-5 on sunday, but id guessed only just 4wks! I have been looking around 1st tri but been a bit reluctant to post as some of the threads can be daunting (as many negatives as positive threads, which you would expect for early pg but still scary)! This will be our first.

I'm really sorry I haven't caught up on the 100+ pages yet, but hope everyone in here is ok? Any friendly advice/ support/ general chat very much appreciated! Thank u in advance xxx


----------



## DrGomps

weclome, jk28, startingout, madamebelle and mrsH!! Congrats on your :bfp: and welcome to the chyrsanthemums!! 

qwk...lovely lines!!

babyhopes, I think that IC looks great for 13 DPO, I posted pics of the progression I had and I didnt get really dark bands on similar tests until 18 PDO.


----------



## sweetie_c

Do we have a due date list? can't seem to find it


----------



## sweetie_c

MrsH1984 said:


> Hey ladies, could I please join you in your thread? I found out I'm pg on Thursday but as I don't have regular cycles I don't know for definite how far gone/ due date etc but it's due November! Digi said 4-5 on sunday, but id guessed only just 4wks! I have been looking around 1st tri but been a bit reluctant to post as some of the threads can be daunting (as many negatives as positive threads, which you would expect for early pg but still scary)! This will be our first.
> 
> I'm really sorry I haven't caught up on the 100+ pages yet, but hope everyone in here is ok? Any friendly advice/ support/ general chat very much appreciated! Thank u in advance xxx

Congrats and welcome, you must be over moon pregnant with no 1 :happydance:


----------



## startingout

I've roughly worked out the 8th Nov. Will it be at the first scan when they'll tell me a more definite idea?


----------



## fides

congratulations and a huge welcome to all the new mums!!!

sweetie, the due date list is the opening post.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies, how is everyone today? Welcome to all the new November mummies and congrats on your :bfp:

I just noticed, I officially have an apple seed today, Yeah :happydance:

Amazing what gets us excited!


----------



## fides

yay for an apple seed! i found in a book that week 5 can also be compared to a sesame seed and week 6 a lentil. so, last night, i pulled both out of my pantry, showed them to my hubby and said, in the next week or so, our baby will grow from this to this. That got him excited!


----------



## Vicvicx

fides said:


> yay for an apple seed! i found in a book that week 5 can also be compared to a sesame seed and week 6 a lentil. so, last night, i pulled both out of my pantry, showed them to my hubby and said, in the next week or so, our baby will grow from this to this. That got him excited!

Ah bless. I bet he never thought he would be as exited over fruit and veg!!! lol


----------



## bmuir11207

excepting # 3 nov 11


----------



## Nyn

More and more new mamas!! Welcome everyone!! :hi:

startingout - at the first scan they do some measuring and will give you your due date :)

Yey for apple seeds!!!:happydance:

Am feeling so sick it's horrible. I just can't function I don't know what to do :nope: feeling weak cause I can hardly eat and feeling sorry for myself..boo!


----------



## bmuir11207

very excited but very nervous...i didnt worry with my first two but since i found out Friday night i am scared to see blood every time i got to the bathroom


----------



## Nyn

hi bmuir! I'm expecting # 3 too! :p


----------



## babyhopes2010

OMG OMG!!!!! this afternoons wee wee test :shock: 
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8731/fpso.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL


----------



## Anidae

Hey all,

I'm due on 11th November can I be added to your list too please!!!! Pregnant following a molar pregnancy diagnosed as a MMC at my 12 week scan and am still in my follow up which is naughty but I just couldn't wait, I want a little family sooo much! I didn't need to have chemo and am just on weekly monitoring so should be fine! I am having HCGs this week and have my early scan booked for 24th March! Fingers crossed for us all!!!! x


----------



## Barb210

Think I'm due oct 28tu but haven't had a scan yet to confirm been having AF pains so am a bit worried time going so slowly want the 12 weeks to be over already so I can relax


----------



## Patience4Baby

Hey everyone! I'm due November 14th. This is our first baby and we are SO excited! I'm having some mild cramping, nothing too bad, and my breasts are very tender. What other symptoms are you experiencing??? Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

DrGomps said:


> oh and mummycat, props on recognizing the DNA gel on the bib! Not everyone knows DNA separated on an agarose gel and stained with ethidium bromide and viewed with a UV light when they see it. LOL.

:rofl: it was the Biochemistry at Uni that helped me with that! :D I only know it as we tested DNA :)



Anidae said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm due on 11th November can I be added to your list too please!!!! Pregnant following a molar pregnancy diagnosed as a MMC at my 12 week scan and am still in my follow up which is naughty but I just couldn't wait, I want a little family sooo much! I didn't need to have chemo and am just on weekly monitoring so should be fine! I am having HCGs this week and have my early scan booked for 24th March! Fingers crossed for us all!!!! x

Goodness me.. hope this is a sticky bean for you my dear :dust:

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Huge congrats on your BFP's and hope they all stick around for a long time!! :hugs:

Nyn and Dr Gomps.. hope your nausea is bearable! Babyhopes... those lines look good! I do believe.. you are...... pregnant :dance:

We've had an exceptionally busy day, apart from stinging boobs and a little nausea, not much to report! :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## repogirl813

hey ladies is today or tomorrow Mrs. Hcg count again? I know she said she was taking some time away til she got her bloodwork back but couldn't remember what day?


----------



## MummyCat

I think today is the test, but i imagine she'll get the results tomorrow? Thats how the others worked. I hope it's all good news!!


----------



## repogirl813

MummyCat said:


> I think today is the test, but i imagine she'll get the results tomorrow? Thats how the others worked. I hope it's all good news!!



ok ty I just get soo nervous for everyone


as for me today same as last few days bloating sore boobs and some cramping other than that nothing new to report


----------



## LoolaBear

hi ladies :wave: how is everyone today? ive had a busy day walking round town :haha: and now my feet and back ache like mad.
completely forgot to put the buggy in the car for the twins so DH and i had to carry them almost everywhere (apart from when they wanted to have competitions and walk the furthest lol so cute!)
well last night the sickness wasnt because of over eating :sick: sickness kicked in so bad last night and spent about 2 hours tossing and turning feeling sick and then throwing up then lying there feeling sick. finally got it settled and went to bed. didnt even get to have a lie in this morning either as DH was feeling frisky! naughty boy. x


----------



## Nyn

Welcome Anidae, Barb210 and Patience4Baby! 

Anidae, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:

babyhopes - lovely lovely lines! :happydance:

I've found my saviour: Coke! A little glass and the nausea becomes bearable for a little while :flower: Hope I find a healthier alternative, but for now, Coke it is!

off to cook for the kiddos :wacko:


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Welcome Anidae, Barb210 and Patience4Baby!
> 
> Anidae, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> babyhopes - lovely lovely lines! :happydance:
> 
> I've found my saviour: Coke! A little glass and the nausea becomes bearable for a little while :flower: Hope I find a healthier alternative, but for now, Coke it is!
> 
> off to cook for the kiddos :wacko:

when i had bad MS with the twins the doctor actually prescribed me coke! she said to take a sip or two lying down before getting up, get up slowly then spend the rest of the day sipping coke, (only a can a day though due to the caffiene) it contains an equal level of sugar and salts that are safe during pregnancy and they help settle the stomach. x


----------



## k8y

added all the new mummas... there were looooooads. 

Welcome to all of you and congratulations. :) xxx


----------



## MrsH1984

sweetie_c said:


> MrsH1984 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, could I please join you in your thread? I found out I'm pg on Thursday but as I don't have regular cycles I don't know for definite how far gone/ due date etc but it's due November! Digi said 4-5 on sunday, but id guessed only just 4wks! I have been looking around 1st tri but been a bit reluctant to post as some of the threads can be daunting (as many negatives as positive threads, which you would expect for early pg but still scary)! This will be our first.
> 
> I'm really sorry I haven't caught up on the 100+ pages yet, but hope everyone in here is ok? Any friendly advice/ support/ general chat very much appreciated! Thank u in advance xxx
> 
> Congrats and welcome, you must be over moon pregnant with no 1 :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie_c, yes we are both on :cloud9: I have to keep reminding myself it's actually happening! I keep randomly grinning! :D xx


----------



## davo

Had massive heartburn/ indigestion all afternoon which was pretty horrid. What is safe to take?
Am craving coke now after reading about it on here too!


----------



## DrGomps

LoolaBear said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Anidae, Barb210 and Patience4Baby!
> 
> Anidae, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> babyhopes - lovely lovely lines! :happydance:
> 
> I've found my saviour: Coke! A little glass and the nausea becomes bearable for a little while :flower: Hope I find a healthier alternative, but for now, Coke it is!
> 
> off to cook for the kiddos :wacko:
> 
> when i had bad MS with the twins the doctor actually prescribed me coke! she said to take a sip or two lying down before getting up, get up slowly then spend the rest of the day sipping coke, (only a can a day though due to the caffiene) it contains an equal level of sugar and salts that are safe during pregnancy and they help settle the stomach. xClick to expand...

I actually have something called cola syrup which is supposed to help with simple nausea. Its basically coke concentrate that you pour over crushed ice. Very nice.


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Anidae, Barb210 and Patience4Baby!
> 
> Anidae, I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> babyhopes - lovely lovely lines! :happydance:
> 
> I've found my saviour: Coke! A little glass and the nausea becomes bearable for a little while :flower: Hope I find a healthier alternative, but for now, Coke it is!
> 
> off to cook for the kiddos :wacko:
> 
> when i had bad MS with the twins the doctor actually prescribed me coke! she said to take a sip or two lying down before getting up, get up slowly then spend the rest of the day sipping coke, (only a can a day though due to the caffiene) it contains an equal level of sugar and salts that are safe during pregnancy and they help settle the stomach. xClick to expand...
> 
> I actually have something called cola syrup which is supposed to help with simple nausea. Its basically coke concentrate that you pour over crushed ice. Very nice.Click to expand...

sounds delicious! i really want to try some of that! but we dont get it in the UK i think :(


----------



## LoolaBear

im getting major boob ache today, i just need to walk and they are all achey and horrible hoping it will go down by tomorrow. x


----------



## fides

huge welcome to the new mums!! Congratulations on your wonderful :bfp:s!!!

loola, sorry your chest is hurting! i actually woke myself up last night b/c i had turned to sleep on my stomach and the pain woke me up! lol!


----------



## myasmumma

anyone else getting really bloated? and feeling soo tired? :(


----------



## LoolaBear

myasmumma said:


> anyone else getting really bloated? and feeling soo tired? :(

yep and yep :haha: even after 10 hours sleep i still wake up and an hour later feel like i need to go back to bed for another 10 hours!
and im that bloated that if i hold my stomach in i still look 4 months pregnant but if i let it all hang out i look like im about to drop! 
i feel your pain hun x


----------



## srm0421

I am switching up, one day I feel bloated and then the next day I feel great, then back to being bloated. I gave up trying to figure out why. I go to my first appt tomorrow and I had to get all my reports from the perinatal center together about my last pg and started reading them, they make me sad but I can only hope and pray we get better news this time around.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry to come in late but can I join please?? I am due 1st November, have only just noticed this thread x


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hey November mums, i've got a thread in 'the lounge' under 'pregnancy group/discussion' for November sparklers if you fancy adding your EDD? Be nice to see everyone and where we all are!!!

I did post on here a wk ago but it got un-noticed with the conversation flow..... :-(

Rebecca


----------



## Nyn

aw Rebecca sorry you went unnoticed!! Congratulations and Welcome :happydance: will go and check out the lounge :)

and Congratulations and Welcome to Nat too :happydance:

Drgomps thanks for the cola syrup tip - no idea if you can get that here.. never seen it, but it sounds good!!!

Loola that's funny your doc prescribed it. Yeah, I keep thinking about the caffeine too.. and trying to be spare with drinking it and only by little sips. But it's so good.. I almost don't feel sick right now :happydance::happydance: I hear ya with sore boobs.. mine are sore too and my toddler keeps jumping on them and elbowing me lol. ouch!

not feeling bloated, but tired yes.. 

davo - I had the most awful heartburn with my other 2 and my saviour for those pregnancies was Maalox. I couldn't stomach Gaviscon.. made me feel so sick, but Maalox was ok. I'm hopeing I don't get it this time round *touch wood*.

So am feeling a bit better thanks to the good ol' Coke! and managed to eat some pasta!

Good luck for those of you having scans tomorrow!! keep us updated!!! :p


----------



## babyhopes2010

i soooooooooooooo tired,dont think i ever been so sleepy:sleep:


----------



## Emx

Evening ladies... I cautiously posted last week that I should have a due date of about November 13th. I am definitley late for AF now and my test lines are a nice healthy pink now so I feel confident enough to add my pregnancy ticker!! Yay!

Am also feeling like poo and finding it harder this time around with the demands of a 11 months old.. I just used to go to bed and sleep when I felt yuck when pregnant first time!

Congratulations to all the new Crysanthe mums who have got their BFPs xx


----------



## DrGomps

LoolaBear said:


> myasmumma said:
> 
> 
> anyone else getting really bloated? and feeling soo tired? :(
> 
> yep and yep :haha: even after 10 hours sleep i still wake up and an hour later feel like i need to go back to bed for another 10 hours!
> and im that bloated that if i hold my stomach in i still look 4 months pregnant but if i let it all hang out i look like im about to drop!
> i feel your pain hun xClick to expand...

I already feel huge, DH thinks i am imaging it, but even some of my coworkers have commented. Ugh...also the worst headache today...boss is out of town, may slip out of work and go to bed early. Feel completely exhausted...even though I slept a good 9 hours!!!


----------



## myasmumma

yeh i felt great this morning but then about two hours later i turnt bloated..and felt like i could sleep but kept myself busy making cookies with mya :) i didnt have symptoms with mya so i dont know whether these are me making them up just for the sake of feeling pregnant haha xx


----------



## fides

welcome, nat, & congrats to the darker lines, emx!


i was really, really bloated this weekend, but i think it was b/c i wasn't following my pregnancy menu - ate a bit of processed foods and some sugary ones as well. back to eating healthy today, so i'm not as bloated.


----------



## LoolaBear

i am having serious sweet cravings! ive just driven to tescos and brought home some pancakes and golden syrup and eaten 4 already! i jsut so badly needed them :haha: i have made myself feel ill now though :haha: typical.
need to make sure i dont eat too much sweet stuff though as i dont want to develop gestational diabetes lol and i dont want to gain rediculous amounts of weight as for me personally i know it helps me to heal better after birth or a c-section.


----------



## repogirl813

bloated check, sore boobs check, heartburn check!! But yes the bloatedness is enough on it's own I look like I'm like 3 or 4 months pregnant not 5 weeks with a little tiny appleseed in there!!!


----------



## repogirl813

funny thing is as soon as I start to think I'm doing good that day all the symptoms just hit me like a ton of bricks!!!


----------



## qwk

welcome to the NUMEROUS new additions today!

fides - hilarious, i will have to show DH a lentil too when we get there!!

babyhopes - congrats on your lines, i knew they would darken! :D

rebecca - aw, do not feel bad, this thread gets an intense amount of traffic, it's really hard to follow!!

get my second HCG counts tomorrow, fingers crossed for a big (but not toooo big) number!

also i second the bloating. it's been my main symptom. i also started getting those little nip bumps on saturday.. tubercules or whatever. DH finds all these random symptoms funny :)


----------



## Angelique

My gosh, speaking of cravings..... I need to buy myself a dang COW to keep up with all the milk I am craving... I woke up at 3am NEEDING milk, tried drinking a cold glass of water, but no... had to have milk.... chocolate milk is better but I am trying to watch excess calories... I guess its better than pickles and ice cream right?


----------



## repogirl813

lol my craving has been pizza product anything pizza at all and I generally don't really care for pizza so it's def odd


----------



## fides

qwk, can't wait to hear your excellent test results!

angelique, lol on the milk craving - i can't stand the taste of milk, so i don't see that one happening with me, but at least you're getting in some good calcium!

repo, how can you not normally like pizza? j/k. :)


----------



## k8y

Rebecca_B said:


> Hey November mums, i've got a thread in 'the lounge' under 'pregnancy group/discussion' for November sparklers if you fancy adding your EDD? Be nice to see everyone and where we all are!!!
> 
> I did post on here a wk ago but it got un-noticed with the conversation flow..... :-(
> 
> Rebecca

I did add you to the front page?


----------



## Tititimes2

Angelique said:


> My gosh, speaking of cravings..... I need to buy myself a dang COW to keep up with all the milk I am craving... I woke up at 3am NEEDING milk, tried drinking a cold glass of water, but no... had to have milk.... chocolate milk is better but I am trying to watch excess calories... I guess its better than pickles and ice cream right?

Oh my goodness. This is me but it's chocolate milk that I can't get enough of! And I have milk issues normally b/c of some GI issues but no issues now. DH thinks it is hilarious and that is exactly what I told him. Better than pickles and ice cream! Yayay! I'm not going nuts. Well.... these days, who knows?!?!


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks for adding me k8y!!!!

Loving all the November company!


----------



## myasmumma

lol i had my first "craving" yesterday i ate chips curry sauce..cheese and raw onion...well my breath last night hah :D


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies!! Happy Shrove Tuesday!! :dance:

Welcome to the new ladies... so pleased that we have so many pregnant ladies! :dance:
I'm not having any cravings yet.... still getting nausea, but mostly when I need to eat!

oh and guess what..... I'm growing a SWEETPEA! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## DrGomps

feel miserably sick...ugh..but have my scan today at 3pm EST. Really hope everything is okay and that its not too early to see the heartbeat.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for sweet peas!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Dr Gomps... I want to wish you feel better... but feeling sick is a great thing... fingers crossed all goes well at your scan!! Let us know!! :hugs:

ps.. thanks... you'll be a sweet pea tomorrow :dance: Yey for sweet pea's!!


----------



## fides

i was just logging in to congratulate the new sweet peas!!!

Happy Shrove Tuesday back at ya, mummy! I'm making ham and scalloped potatoes for DH's dinner tonight.

DrG, hope your scan goes very well!


----------



## DrGomps

can someone please explain to the new york jew what shrove tuesday is? LOL.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya Fides... yum.. your dinner sounds lovely!!! 

How are you feeling today? you're very nearly a sweet pea too! :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

Shrove Tuesday is the day before Lent starts: the Tuesday before Ash Wednesday. It's a day of penitence, to clean the soul, and a day of celebration as the last chance to feast before Lent begins.

Shrove Tuesday is sometimes called Pancake Day after the fried batter recipe traditionally eaten on this day.

But there's more to Shrove Tuesday than pigging out on pancakes or taking part in a public pancake race. The pancakes themselves are part of an ancient custom with deeply religious roots.
Penitence

Shrove Tuesday gets its name from the ritual of shriving that Christians used to undergo in the past. In shriving, a person confesses their sins and receives absolution for them.

When a person receives absolution for their sins, they are forgiven for them and released from the guilt and pain that they have caused them.

In the Catholic or Orthodox context, the absolution is pronounced by a priest.

Shrove Tuesday celebrations

Shrove Tuesday is a day of celebration as well as penitence, because it's the last day before Lent.

Lent is a time of abstinence, of giving things up. So Shrove Tuesday is the last chance to indulge yourself, and to use up the foods that aren't allowed in Lent.
Giving up foods: but not wasting them

During Lent there are many foods that some Christians - historically and today - would not eat: foods such as meat and fish, fats, eggs, and milky foods.

So that no food was wasted, families would have a feast on the shriving Tuesday, and eat up all the foods that wouldn't last the forty days of Lent without going off.

The need to eat up the fats gave rise to the French name Mardi Gras ('fat Tuesday'). Pancakes became associated with Shrove Tuesday as they were a dish that could use up all the eggs, fats and milk in the house with just the addition of flour.


----------



## repogirl813

good luck at scan today drgromps as for me I think nausea has offially tirned to Ms. For me ewww I didn't have this crap with my other kids I work 55 hours rhis week this oughtta go real well when I keep running off to the bathroom lol


----------



## fides

feeling fine, mummy, thanks! and thanks for posting the info about Shrove Tuesday. :)

repo, sorry you have such a long week at work - please do try to take care of yourself!


----------



## Angelique

UGH!!! I have met morning sicknesses evil twin..... I have the complete opposite problem.... everything I eat makes me sick.... but I'm starving!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Repo... hope the nausea becomes a little more bearable!! :hugs:

Angelique.. that sounds really frustrating hun! Normally eating makes me feel better :D happy 6 weeks hun xx


----------



## Vicvicx

Yeah for apples seeds!! :yipee:

Hey DrG - can't wait to hear how your scan went, hope you get a photo x

My goodness mummycat, I never knew all that about Shrove Tuesday. Every day is a school day. :blush:


----------



## Tititimes2

Angelique said:


> UGH!!! I have met morning sicknesses evil twin..... I have the complete opposite problem.... everything I eat makes me sick.... but I'm starving!!!!

Oh gosh. I have the evil twin too! It's getting bad when I am throwing up in my office into the garbage can. How long can I keep this secret with this going on? Thank goodness I keep it right next to me. Gross. Only thing I can say is in a crazy way it gives me comfort to know my body is still working on the little one - at least that is what I tell myself. I really hate the throwing thing though. Takes alot out of me.


----------



## MummyCat

Yey for Apple seed babies :dance: Vic.. sorry for the load of info.. :blush:

Titi.. hope you are okay... don't want to wish that morning sickness away... but maybe just so it's a little easier on you! :hugs:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Hi guys, when did you start getting the nausea and sickness?? I didn 't get any with my first and I'm ok so far but then I think I'm only just about 5 wks... xx


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls!

yey for the sweetpeas!!!

am still feeling sick sick sick.. poo!!

I told my mum today! went well and she was happy so I'm glad that's done :p

Got friends coming to dinner on Friday and I'm dredding it. It was organised ages ago.. it's been ages since we last saw them.. I didn't even know I was pregnant when we organised it. Now I have no idea how I'm going to manage it :( anyone else have this sort of sticky situation?

drgomps - let us know how it went hun!


----------



## Nyn

BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Hi guys, when did you start getting the nausea and sickness?? I didn 't get any with my first and I'm ok so far but then I think I'm only just about 5 wks... xx

At 5 weeks. For the first month I ate like there was no tomorrow. and now.. sick as a dog :(


----------



## Tititimes2

BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Hi guys, when did you start getting the nausea and sickness?? I didn 't get any with my first and I'm ok so far but then I think I'm only just about 5 wks... xx

You are truly blessed with no MS. Mine started very early. Nausea and vomiting at 5 dpo. It had been off and on since then but seems to be getting worse. Morning or evening- both. Don't mind at home but hard to deal with at work especially.


----------



## Evale

I guess I was pretty lucky that I only had ms week 10 through 12 with my first, but it felt like it lasted months. I stopped throwing up after starting B6. Coke slushies were wonderful too! As for this time around, nothing yet....


----------



## repogirl813

good luck on all scans and tests today ladies!!!


----------



## Evale

I'm trying to get the Chrysanthe-Mums blingee up but am only getting codes...Any suggestions? I'm sure it's something ridiculously easy but I'm new at this forum stuff!


----------



## k8y

k8y said:


> Mummy2bexxx said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get the due in november picture in my signature? I keep trying but it says the code is too long! :flower:
> 
> click on the banner, then it will come up with the webpage..
> 
> when you see the banner appear on the page click on it again, this will bring up a page with all the different sizes. choose which is the best for you
> 
> click get code or download...
> 
> On the next page over on the right there is a list of pages... you need forums(1)
> 
> Highlight the code and right click and click copy
> 
> back on baby and bump page click on user cp at the top left of the homepage
> 
> click on edit signature (on left hand side)
> 
> paste the codeClick to expand...

this is how to do the banner. :)


----------



## k8y

Evale said:


> I'm trying to get the Chrysanthe-Mums blingee up but am only getting codes...Any suggestions? I'm sure it's something ridiculously easy but I'm new at this forum stuff!

ive just added instructions to the front page of the thread :)


----------



## MummyCat

Evale hun... if you click on the blingee it'll take you to a page that displays it - once there..click on the blingee again and it will open a page that displays different sizes... choose the size you'd like by clicking on the get code/download link next to the size pic.

Then click on forum(2) on the right hand side...then copy the code from the first URL... ignore the last line of code as it'll just put the words 'Online Photo Editor' on your signature.... then go to your User CP and add it there...

hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... k8y beat me to it! :D Great idea adding it to front page hun! :flower:


----------



## Evale

Got it, thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## k8y

Im feeling really really sick today... Arggg. Just trying to get hubby to make me pancakes... I actually really need some. ;) 

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## LoolaBear

oooo ouch ouchie ooo ooo had a filling done today :( my tooth hurts :( i only ever seem to need fillings done when im pregnant, never had a single problem with my teeth then i fell pregnant with the twins and at my next check up i needed a filling, this time round next check up and i needed a filling!
but on a plus note the dentist did say i had really nice clean teeth and had no plaque what so ever and said my oral health was fantastic!
last two nights in a row my evening sickness has kicked in overdrive and everything i had eaten came back up :sick: but hopefully not tonight as i had two very tasty chocolate pancakes yummy! getting stretching pains tonight as well, bit uncomfortable but nothing i cant handle. might use it as an excuse to go to bed early though lol xx


----------



## k8y

LoolaBear said:


> oooo ouch ouchie ooo ooo had a filling done today :( my tooth hurts :( i only ever seem to need fillings done when im pregnant, never had a single problem with my teeth then i fell pregnant with the twins and at my next check up i needed a filling, this time round next check up and i needed a filling!
> but on a plus note the dentist did say i had really nice clean teeth and had no plaque what so ever and said my oral health was fantastic!
> last two nights in a row my evening sickness has kicked in overdrive and everything i had eaten came back up :sick: but hopefully not tonight as i had two very tasty chocolate pancakes yummy! getting stretching pains tonight as well, bit uncomfortable but nothing i cant handle. might use it as an excuse to go to bed early though lol xx

ow.. hope you feel better tomorrow. 

Ive gone to bed at 7.30 the last two nights haha.


----------



## kcali

Hi - I got a bfp on Friday and confirmed at the Dr's on Sunday. I will have my first appt Apr 11th and my due date is 11/16/11. This is our first and I'm really excited but nervous. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats and welcome Kcali


----------



## repogirl813

oh my goodness my boobs are actually stinging today, i really don't think there is any possible way they can get any bigger holy cow!!! Not really any cramping today on my end but I am tired but went to bed later last night then i have been the last 2 weeks so thats probably why!! I had some ms this morning but seemed to pass after 1 bout of it


----------



## pink_bow

kcali said:


> Hi - I got a bfp on Friday and confirmed at the Dr's on Sunday. I will have my first appt Apr 11th and my due date is 11/16/11. This is our first and I'm really excited but nervous.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 months :D xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Anyone else soooooooooooo tired!:sleep::sleep: iv never EVER been this tired,no ther symptoms other than that,must sleep b4 i collapse lol:haha:


----------



## DrGomps

so my scan was a little disappointing. I am not quite six weeks, but my doctors office was going by LMP which was jan 18th so that makes me 7 weeks on the dot...but since I was tracking ovulation I am 5 weeks 6 days. So it was too early to see the heartbeat and I am going in again next week. Little disappointing and alittle stressing, but I have looked at lots of websites and my bean looks about in between 5 and 6 which is about right and where it should be. here is some nice sonograms at different ages 
https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4

Let me know what you think about those compared to mine.

and here is mine:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DrGomps

will feel much better after next week and I can see the heartbeat and know its viable. Trying to be positive and optimistic. And feel lucky that I get to see my baby grow over a week.


----------



## fides

kcali, congratulations, and welcome!!

babyhopes, i'm also quite tired.

DrG, so happy your baby is growing right on target, and hope you get to see the heartbeat next week! when is your next scan?


----------



## qwk

drgomps, i think that looks pretty identical to the ones on the link you put! you can see its little yolk sack very clearly!! best of luck at your scan next week :)

welcome kcali!

i didn't get my second bloods today *HUFF* - something about my insurance makes them take TWO days to turn around rather than ONE. very annoying!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, my next scan is on the 15th, like yours...I really hope it was just too early. can't help but be scared that there is something wrong with it. *sigh*


----------



## fides

qwk, so sorry about your insurance being silly - that really stinks. so do you go back tomorrow?

DrG, aww, please try not to worry about it (i know that's easier said than done) - i really do think it looks like the ones you linked to, so little one is growing as normal. Let's both be looking forward to excellent scans next Tuesday, eh? :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...wish I would've just waited until next tuesday..because now I am all stressed


----------



## qwk

thanks fides! it feels like it has been much longer than a day haha. as a child of the internet age, i expect immediate results!


----------



## Angelique

DrGomps said:


> so my scan was a little disappointing. I am not quite six weeks, but my doctors office was going by LMP which was jan 18th so that makes me 7 weeks on the dot...but since I was tracking ovulation I am 5 weeks 6 days. So it was too early to see the heartbeat and I am going in again next week. Little disappointing and alittle stressing, but I have looked at lots of websites and my bean looks about in between 5 and 6 which is about right and where it should be. here is some nice sonograms at different ages
> https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4
> 
> Let me know what you think about those compared to mine.
> 
> and here is mine:




Looks pretty perfect to me, I mean... I am no doctor, but it looks almost identical.... And wow.... looks like the little one implanted high... bet you will look like you swallowed a beach ball by the end of summer, thats how my 1st pregnancy was
:thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Hello ladies!! Welcome kcali!! :dance:

Dr Gomps.. I'd say that's a perfect scan hun, they're seeing everything they expect to see... so I'm sure all is well... next week you'll have a heartbeat to see too... i'm sure of it!!! :hugs: try not to stress this week... think positive thoughts and relax as much as possible! :hugs:

All okay here... apart from me NEEDING to eat more heathily and also take Lottie to the doctor as she's wheezing and struggling with her breathing today! :(


----------



## DrGomps

Mummcat, hope lottie feels better. thats scary!! Does she have asthma/allergies?

I feel better about my scan after finding this:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MummyCat

oooh.. fab news on that image hun!! :dance: your little bubby is growing perfectly!! :hugs:

thanks re Lottie... no asthma/allergies just that she seems to pick up stuff from nursery, which is very frustrating! She had croup just before we went to South Africa in early Feb and now it's back again! :grr:


----------



## DrGomps

according to that...I have made the major milestones (minus the heartbeat, but it was WAY too early). 

I have a gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. 

Angelique, it did implant high huh?


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

kcali said:


> Hi - I got a bfp on Friday and confirmed at the Dr's on Sunday. I will have my first appt Apr 11th and my due date is 11/16/11. This is our first and I'm really excited but nervous.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Big Congrats!!!! :flower: x


----------



## qwk

aw mummycat, hope lottie feels better! poor thing!


----------



## Vicvicx

Dr G, glad you are relaxing a wee bit more now as your scan looks perfect :thumbup:

Mummycat, hope the lo feels better soon. It's so horrible when they are poorly :shrug:

Starting to get tender bbs now and def got the tiredness now. By about midday, I can hardly keep my eyes open never mind hold a conversation :wacko: but hey, i'll take any symptoms lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

Any one else petrified :cry:


----------



## MRS_HJO

babyhopes2010 said:


> Any one else petrified :cry:

Yes, petrified about sums it up. :nope:


----------



## Vicvicx

babyhopes2010 said:


> Any one else petrified :cry:


Hell yeah!! :argh:


----------



## DrGomps

Vicvicx said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Any one else petrified :cry:
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!! :argh:Click to expand...

So scared...will feel better after next week though.


----------



## Tititimes2

DrGomps said:


> according to that...I have made the major milestones (minus the heartbeat, but it was WAY too early).
> 
> I have a gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole.
> 
> Angelique, it did implant high huh?

DrGomps- that is great news!!! Yay!

Have my first scan next week. I am sure I will obsess until then - :wacko:


----------



## repogirl813

sorry haven't been able to chat much today the big boss is in today makes it hard to use the phone, Ms. Got me again this morning but atleast that gives me the hope that all is going well boobs not as sore today as last few days hoping that's not a bad thing the tell all will be when I take the holster off at bedtime lol


----------



## Angelique

I hope my doctor does a scan on the 23rd.... I so badly wanna see my little one... I keep seeing all these posts of babies, and my baby hunger is through the roof..... yesterday was in the store and I heard a tiny baby crying and nobody trying to consol her.... I wanted to go pick her up and make her feel better... ugh fast forward please!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

I am scared. I felt fine and hopeful then went to the drs and came out feeling scared. He did an internal and I felt a little pain, I didn't bleed though or I might have freaked out. My scan is on the 22nd and I am excited for that. I want to fast forward to holding my healthy baby in my arms but I don't want to miss out on enjoying my pregnancy either, it is a catch 22.


----------



## Clanger

Hi November Ladies,

Please could you take me off the November list as devasted to no longer be pregnant and am moving back to ttc.

Make sure you enjoy your pregnancies, hope things go smoothly for all of you and hope to be back in first trimester to see you all again soon.

Clanger
x


----------



## repogirl813

I am very sorry clanger


----------



## repogirl813

srm don't freak out it's ok to feel pain when they do internal their pushing and shoving on everything up in there


----------



## qwk

finally got my second hcg bloods - 409 (13 dpo) to 3605 (18 dpo), so doubling about every 37 hours! YAY! :dance: so relieved!


----------



## qwk

so so sorry clanger :( :( :hugs: best of luck to you !!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Repogirl and Mummycat:

Okay, so here's an update on HCG:

I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!

I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.


UGH!!!! :cry:


----------



## repogirl813

MRS_HJO said:


> Repogirl and Mummycat:
> 
> Okay, so here's an update on HCG:
> 
> I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! :cry:



wow mrs. that is insane!!! I have faith in all things great and though everything that goes on with all of us here are out of our hands i will say a prayer for you, and you need to work very hard at keeping your mind off of it and though its easier said than done please please please relax. I didnt relax waiting on my docs either and babies are what we are all wanting the most right now!!! I love all you guys and we all deserve sticky beans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks Repo. And one more thing I forgot to add... I'm actually 2 weeks behind where I should be right now. At 5 weeks, I should have seen a sac and possibly a yolk... And this is due to low betas. I only saw thickened uterine lining which is normal for 2-3 weeks. So, technically, I'm not even at 4 weeks yet, but I'm really almost 6 weeks. I know when I ovulated! I was doing OPK test and charting my BBT, so why am I 2 weeks behind? No one can answer this... except in a negative way.


----------



## repogirl813

MRS_HJO said:


> Thanks Repo. And one more thing I forgot to add... I'm actually 2 weeks behind where I should be right now. At 5 weeks, I should have seen a sac and possibly a yolk... And this is due to low betas. I only saw thickened uterine lining which is normal for 2-3 weeks. So, technically, I'm not even at 4 weeks yet, but I'm really almost 6 weeks. I know when I ovulated! I was doing OPK test and charting my BBT, so why am I 2 weeks behind? No one can answer this... except in a negative way.



mrs maybe you had a later imlant! the say anywhere from 6-18 days for implant i do believe so that could make a big big difference. I know anyhting can happen as i am pregnant off of a mc and have had a mmc a few years ago. I just keep telling myself i have to stay positive even though i am scared to death that i either wont make it til my apt in april or will go and there wont be anything there again, just smile away talk to your bean and try to stay positive thats all any of us can do right now!!!


----------



## repogirl813

mrs. i looked up your levels and it says your still doubling every 2 and a half days so i think you still have something to hold on to dear!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

qwk said:


> finally got my second hcg bloods - 409 (13 dpo) to 3605 (18 dpo), so doubling about every 37 hours! YAY! :dance: so relieved!

qwk- great news!!!! Yayay for good numbers!


----------



## Tititimes2

Clanger said:


> Hi November Ladies,
> 
> Please could you take me off the November list as devasted to no longer be pregnant and am moving back to ttc.
> 
> Make sure you enjoy your pregnancies, hope things go smoothly for all of you and hope to be back in first trimester to see you all again soon.
> 
> Clanger
> x

So sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## MRS_HJO

We shall see. I feel like no one can say anything to make me feel better right now. We just have to wait and see what shows up next Tuesday on the U/S.

Clanger: I know nothing is very comforting right now, but I am praying for God to give you strength.


----------



## Angelique

Oh hon... you must be so upset..... that is so not fair for the doctor to do to you!!!! I hope all goes well... and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

CB lines inside getting darker but still saying 1-2 at 16/17dpo!:hissy: im lil worried to say the least dr wont do blood work until got dr appointment wihich is 1 whole week away :hissy:


----------



## k8y

Clanger I am so so sorry. xx


----------



## MrsLQ

clanger - **hugs**


----------



## repogirl813

my boobs keep going from being really sore at one point to a few hours later hardly hurting. This is really starting to worry me as i have read many place that symptoms disappearing is not a good sign i am soo freaked out about this that it's all going to happen again!! I just want for everything to be ok and be able to make it to the day i can hold my baby in my arms. Sorry ladies if i'm a downer today am just an emotional mess as i have no idea whats going on and just have to wait it out as they wont do a scan til the beginning of april, i just wish they would do it know so i can see everything is progressing ok. Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## MummyCat

Clanger.... oh hun I'm so sorry for your sad news :cry: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope you're back in 1st tri soon with a sticky bean!! :hugs:



MRS_HJO said:


> Repogirl and Mummycat:
> 
> Okay, so here's an update on HCG:
> 
> I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! :cry:

Oh Heather.... that's shocking! I would def take it as a sign hun!! Stick with Dr #2 and take each day as it comes! Your scan will be here before you know it and hopefully you'll have some great news!! :hugs: 

Late implantation can def be a cause for a slow start to your HCG numbers hun! :hugs: Keep thinking positive thoughts!!!


As for me... I've been busy with my daughter as she started suffering with croup yesterday... last night/early morning we ended up in A&E (ER) as she couldn't breathe!! :cry: I don't want to try explain the panic!!
They gave her steroids to open her airways.. she's on the mend, but not better yet :(

Hope you all have a good day! xxx


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Clanger.... oh hun I'm so sorry for your sad news :cry: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope you're back in 1st tri soon with a sticky bean!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> Repogirl and Mummycat:
> 
> Okay, so here's an update on HCG:
> 
> I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! :cry:
> 
> Oh Heather.... that's shocking! I would def take it as a sign hun!! Stick with Dr #2 and take each day as it comes! Your scan will be here before you know it and hopefully you'll have some great news!! :hugs:
> 
> Late implantation can def be a cause for a slow start to your HCG numbers hun! :hugs: Keep thinking positive thoughts!!!
> 
> 
> As for me... I've been busy with my daughter as she started suffering with croup yesterday... last night/early morning we ended up in A&E (ER) as she couldn't breathe!! :cry: I don't want to try explain the panic!!
> They gave her steroids to open her airways.. she's on the mend, but not better yet :(
> 
> Hope you all have a good day! xxxClick to expand...

hope lottie is feeling better soon. xx


----------



## DrGomps

MRS_HJO said:


> Repogirl and Mummycat:
> 
> Okay, so here's an update on HCG:
> 
> I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! :cry:

MrsH that first doctor sounds like a complete and utter jerk!! Glad you aren't seeing him anymore. :hugs: So you had an u/s? Internal I am assuming? Its definitely possible that it implanted late and also I do believe that there is some variability as to the growth rate of each fetus...Fx'ed for you...I know this must be a very hard time for you. I also am going in for a scan next week and will feel so much better once that heart is beating. Have you had a m/c before?? How long did you have blood in your cm? ANy cramps? 
Sticky :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Clanger said:


> Hi November Ladies,
> 
> Please could you take me off the November list as devasted to no longer be pregnant and am moving back to ttc.
> 
> Make sure you enjoy your pregnancies, hope things go smoothly for all of you and hope to be back in first trimester to see you all again soon.
> 
> Clanger
> x

So sorry for your loss Clanger...Fx'ed you are back here soon with a sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

MummyCat said:


> Clanger.... oh hun I'm so sorry for your sad news :cry: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and hope you're back in 1st tri soon with a sticky bean!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MRS_HJO said:
> 
> 
> Repogirl and Mummycat:
> 
> Okay, so here's an update on HCG:
> 
> I decided to go ahead and go to dr #1 and do my blood test again just to make sure the numbers were still going up and progesterone was okay... He had called yesterday and was "concerned" and to come in today... Only when I got there, the f*&king office was closed with an envelope on the door for another patient. So, I went downstairs to the lab office, and they told me the dr left a slip for another girl, but not for me! How nice! So basically I drove 40 minutes for nothing, and if he was so "concerned" then don't you think he would care a little more about leaving a slip?! I even called and left him a message that he gets in case of an emergency (lab office said I should do this) and told him what happened, but he never called back! I'm so upset!!!
> 
> I don't know if I should take this as a sign, and be glad I didn't do another test for numbers that are just going to stress me out anyway?... Maybe this was God's way of making my decision for me, and saying, "go to the second dr and stop testing these levels!" So, I have an appointment that I made yesterday with Dr#2 (the doctor that I went to yesterday for a second opinion) for next Tuesday for a 6w scan, and hopefully we will see a sac. And this second dr's opinion is why test levels? Even if they are not doing what they are supposed to, there is nothing that can be done to prevent a m/c. It's going to be a long *almost* week.... But thankfully I have not had anymore of that brown threading in my CM like I had yesterday. So that makes me happy.
> 
> 
> UGH!!!! :cry:
> 
> Oh Heather.... that's shocking! I would def take it as a sign hun!! Stick with Dr #2 and take each day as it comes! Your scan will be here before you know it and hopefully you'll have some great news!! :hugs:
> 
> Late implantation can def be a cause for a slow start to your HCG numbers hun! :hugs: Keep thinking positive thoughts!!!
> 
> 
> As for me... I've been busy with my daughter as she started suffering with croup yesterday... last night/early morning we ended up in A&E (ER) as she couldn't breathe!! :cry: I don't want to try explain the panic!!
> They gave her steroids to open her airways.. she's on the mend, but not better yet :(
> 
> Hope you all have a good day! xxxClick to expand...

So sorry to hear that lottie has been ill! That is so scary...how is she feeling today? :hugs: And how are you handling everything? Not sure what I would do...being pregnant is hard enough and having another little one ill. You are a super mom. Thanks btw...for reading my journal..I will have to take a gander at yours now!!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks my dear... she's doing a bit better... about to put her down for another nap!! I'm not really a super mom.. I have no energy today, so tired... but need to get some stuff done while she sleeps... else it never gets done!

my journal is less of a pregnancy journal and more of a life journal... it was started just as we found out we lost our baby in Nov last year... I certainly wouldn't read it all :) maybe just the first post! :)


----------



## k8y

ok for those of us who wake with awful morning sickness....

This morning when I woke up hubby got me a small glass of cold milk and a couple of malted milk biscuits and I sipped the milk and nibbled the biscuits before I got up... No sickness at all.

Had breakfast and then an hour or so later had one bit of toast to tide me over till lunch, and Ive felt fine all day !! 

so hope i can nail this sickness, Its no fun when you have another little one to look after. I was sat by the toilet and he thought I was looking for something in the toilet, hahaha funny boy. 

Hope your all well. :) 

Our November numbers seem to be slowing down now. Wheres the later November Mummies. ??????????????


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Thanks my dear... she's doing a bit better... about to put her down for another nap!! I'm not really a super mom.. I have no energy today, so tired... but need to get some stuff done while she sleeps... else it never gets done!
> 
> my journal is less of a pregnancy journal and more of a life journal... it was started just as we found out we lost our baby in Nov last year... I certainly wouldn't read it all :) maybe just the first post! :)

Hey just read your journal 1st page. My hubby works in IT too !! and we also have property we rent out. haha seems we have lots in common. :) and our lovely nearly two year olds :) weird hey !


----------



## poppy666

Hi can i join?

According to fertility friend im due 14/11/11 by ovulation but 19th LMP, bit nervous my last pregnancy ended at 9wks in December, so fx'd this a sticky but got no symptoms apart from af cramps on and off.. hoping symptoms kick in soon x


----------



## k8y

poppy666 said:


> Hi can i join?
> 
> According to fertility friend im due 14/11/11 by ovulation but 19th LMP, bit nervous my last pregnancy ended at 9wks in December, so fx'd this a sticky but got no symptoms apart from af cramps on and off.. hoping symptoms kick in soon x

yay more Mummies.. Congratulations. Ill add you to the due date list now :)


----------



## k8y

poppy666 said:


> Hi can i join?
> 
> According to fertility friend im due 14/11/11 by ovulation but 19th LMP, bit nervous my last pregnancy ended at 9wks in December, so fx'd this a sticky but got no symptoms apart from af cramps on and off.. hoping symptoms kick in soon x

shall I put 14th or 19th ?


----------



## poppy666

Thanks :happydance:

Did anyone else not have symptoms this early?


----------



## k8y

poppy666 - Ive done the 14th Can change it if need be. :)


----------



## poppy666

Ok xx


----------



## fides

Clanger, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.

qwk, HUGE congrats on the #s doubling ever 37 hours - that is fantastic, and your numbers are really up there!!

k8y, i can't imagine having to deal with a little one and morning sickness - hope you feel better today

poppy, so sorry for your loss in December; congratulations, and welcome! i didn't have any symptoms until after i'd missed AF.


as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.

On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Morning ladies. Welcome to the newbies! :hi:

Feeling sick again today. Thought it maybe the prenatal vitamin but I didn't take it today and still nauseous as heck. Saw the FS this morning for blood work and they surprisingly did an early u/s. They warned me it is early so not to get upset if I didn't see anything. But lo' and behold- a gestational sac so I am on the right track. Thank you lord. They said there may be more than one- too early to tell! Glad for good news.


----------



## fides

awww, Titi, congratulations!!


----------



## repogirl813

titi thats awsome news congrats!!! i wish my docs office was quick like that lol


----------



## Mommytobe101

I don't have enough points to post a Blingee but I am also due in Nov. I got my BFP on Feb. 27th with two clearblue digital tests. I was so excited since we have been trying to conceive for 3 years now.. I went to my first appointment on the 28th of Feb. to confirm and my doctor said that I was 4 weeks pregnant. My symptoms that let me to test were that I was extremely moody, and on and of minor cramping. Till this day I haven't experienced frequent urination or vomiting. When I turned 5 weeks morning, evening, night sickness kicked in so bad that I hated getting out the bed. Not to mention that I was so tired that it was physically hard for me to get up in the morning. As of today I'm 5w4d, waiting on my next appointment on the 16th to get my results back from my blood work its killing me to know.. but I don't wanna rush things so I'm taking it one day at a time..


----------



## repogirl813

Mommytobe101 said:


> I don't have enough points to post a Blingee but I am also due in Nov. I got my BFP on Feb. 27th with two clearblue digital tests. I was so excited since we have been trying to conceive for 3 years now.. I went to my first appointment on the 28th of Feb. to confirm and my doctor said that I was 4 weeks pregnant. My symptoms that let me to test were that I was extremely moody, and on and of minor cramping. Till this day I haven't experienced frequent urination or vomiting. When I turned 5 weeks morning, evening, night sickness kicked in so bad that I hated getting out the bed. Not to mention that I was so tired that it was physically hard for me to get up in the morning. As of today I'm 5w4d, waiting on my next appointment on the 16th to get my results back from my blood work its killing me to know.. but I don't wanna rush things so I'm taking it one day at a time..



congrats mommy to be!!! they couldnt call you with your blood results they actually make you wait til your appt.


----------



## Mommytobe101

Repogirl813 I see that your due the same day as me maybe we can be due date buddies.. I know its hard to wait to know anything about our babies, but we can help each other!!! Congrats too u and your pregnancy!!!


----------



## repogirl813

you just need to post so many times what i did was just popped into a couple different forum said congrats im soo sorry to hear or even go the the one just to intro yourself i think after 4 or 6 you can add blingees


----------



## Mommytobe101

yeah they're making me wait till then to know and its killing me.. lol


----------



## repogirl813

Mommytobe101 said:


> Repogirl813 I see that your due the same day as me maybe we can be due date buddies.. I know its hard to wait to know anything about our babies, but we can help each other!!! Congrats too u and your pregnancy!!!



sure mommy to be that would be great this is my due date as of right now may change a little after dating scan because i am coming into this pregnancy directly following a mc, so when im calling my docs office for lab results the very next morning they just tell me cause im a basket case right now. I was having ms for a few days there stopped taking my prenates in the am and well soo far today no ms


----------



## Mommytobe101

Mommytobe101 said:


> yeah they're making me wait till then to know and its killing me.. lol

I'll be sure to try that..


----------



## Mommytobe101

Well I'm glad to know it stopped, and hoping everything goes okay for ya hun..


----------



## repogirl813

did you do something different after 3 years to finally get here? I tried over 2 years to get pregnant got pregnant last month lost to chemical pregnancy and now bfp again this month an ecstatic!!!


----------



## repogirl813

i soo wish i looked like this little avatar girl in my blingee id probably feel soo much better but i wasnt a little girl before i got pregnant and have put like 5 pounds on in like 5 weeks i am gonna be in soo much trouble at the end of this pregnancy


----------



## repogirl813

Am i the only crazy insane person that at 5w5d preggers 27 dpo still took a pregnancy test today to make sure the line was still the darkest it could be? i think i have an addiction and its to poas!!!! but wow was that line super freaking dark and it was dark like immediately it didnt even have time to start going to the 2nd window for the control line and the ositive line was dark dark perple, kinda made me smile a bit!!! I know i'm odd and i am very chatty today sorry!!


----------



## myasmumma

repogirl813 said:


> Am i the only crazy insane person that at 5w5d preggers 27 dpo still took a pregnancy test today to make sure the line was still the darkest it could be? i think i have an addiction and its to poas!!!! but wow was that line super freaking dark and it was dark like immediately it didnt even have time to start going to the 2nd window for the control line and the ositive line was dark dark perple, kinda made me smile a bit!!! I know i'm odd and i am very chatty today sorry!!

chat away sweet i dont think any of us mind :D and im so tempted to poas just to see if im not dreaming it haha i dont think it will seem real until i start showing or im soo unlucky and get MS this time round


----------



## Vicvicx

Big :hugs: Clanger. So very sorry x


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Hey just read your journal 1st page. My hubby works in IT too !! and we also have property we rent out. haha seems we have lots in common. :) and our lovely nearly two year olds :) weird hey !

:haha: that's getting freaky :rofl: just kidding... that's lovely that we have so much in common!! Thanks for reading the first post! :flower: it's mostly a lot of chatter from there on out... but it gives my friends on BnB somewhere to go to find me! :D 



fides said:


> Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.
> 
> as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.
> 
> On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)

Morning fides and thank you!! :flower: I think the Muslimahs don't fast, as I have a friend who's Muslim and if she has her period during Ramadan, she has to stop while she bleeds and continue afterwards. So I presume they would not fast when pregnant either.



repogirl813 said:


> Am i the only crazy insane person that at 5w5d preggers 27 dpo still took a pregnancy test today to make sure the line was still the darkest it could be? i think i have an addiction and its to poas!!!! but wow was that line super freaking dark and it was dark like immediately it didnt even have time to start going to the 2nd window for the control line and the ositive line was dark dark perple, kinda made me smile a bit!!! I know i'm odd and i am very chatty today sorry!!

:rofl: you're a POAS for sure! :D But it's natural to want to confirm it... I guess until we see the scans and see the belly growing and feel the baby kicking it's hard to believe its true!!

Welcome to all the new ladies... :hi: hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

k8y... I see we've been moved to the groups section... which is probably why the numbers have slowed... they might not know we exist! We could start a new thread in 1st tri saying any new Nov mums are welcome to join our thread and add the link... :shrug: just a thought!
I don't mind doing it if you don't want to! You poor thing doing all our admin! :flower:

AFM.. my boobs are still killing me.. getting nausea on and off, mainly when I need food. I read in my last pregnancy journal I wrote with Lottie.. that morning sickness kicked in around week 7/8 and lasted till week 18... so I might still be in for a lot more of it. I'm peeing a lot more than normal and the taste in my mouth is awful!! :(

Thanks for the concern about Lottie... she's had another dose of steroids and is on the mend... here's a pic of her at hospital last night! poor sausage!
 



Attached Files:







191405_10150428897765106_770885105_17584095_3942496_o.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vicvicx

How busy is this thread, takes soo long to catch up! But its great :wacko:

Hey poppy, :hi:nice to see you hear (have you finally stopped making the lo poas and now believe) :rofl:

Mrs H - big :hugs:Easy to say but Tuesday will be here soon. Hang on in there x

Mummycat - hope lottie is feeling a bit better today :awww:

Hope everyone is well today :dust: all round x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mommytobe101 said:


> I don't have enough points to post a Blingee but I am also due in Nov. I got my BFP on Feb. 27th with two clearblue digital tests. I was so excited since we have been trying to conceive for 3 years now.. I went to my first appointment on the 28th of Feb. to confirm and my doctor said that I was 4 weeks pregnant. My symptoms that let me to test were that I was extremely moody, and on and of minor cramping. Till this day I haven't experienced frequent urination or vomiting. When I turned 5 weeks morning, evening, night sickness kicked in so bad that I hated getting out the bed. Not to mention that I was so tired that it was physically hard for me to get up in the morning. As of today I'm 5w4d, waiting on my next appointment on the 16th to get my results back from my blood work its killing me to know.. but I don't wanna rush things so I'm taking it one day at a time..

u can have some of my posts :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

MummyCat said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Hey just read your journal 1st page. My hubby works in IT too !! and we also have property we rent out. haha seems we have lots in common. :) and our lovely nearly two year olds :) weird hey !
> 
> :haha: that's getting freaky :rofl: just kidding... that's lovely that we have so much in common!! Thanks for reading the first post! :flower: it's mostly a lot of chatter from there on out... but it gives my friends on BnB somewhere to go to find me! :D
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.
> 
> as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.
> 
> On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Morning fides and thank you!! :flower: I think the Muslimahs don't fast, as I have a friend who's Muslim and if she has her period during Ramadan, she has to stop while she bleeds and continue afterwards. So I presume they would not fast when pregnant either.
> 
> 
> 
> repogirl813 said:
> 
> 
> Am i the only crazy insane person that at 5w5d preggers 27 dpo still took a pregnancy test today to make sure the line was still the darkest it could be? i think i have an addiction and its to poas!!!! but wow was that line super freaking dark and it was dark like immediately it didnt even have time to start going to the 2nd window for the control line and the ositive line was dark dark perple, kinda made me smile a bit!!! I know i'm odd and i am very chatty today sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you're a POAS for sure! :D But it's natural to want to confirm it... I guess until we see the scans and see the belly growing and feel the baby kicking it's hard to believe its true!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies... :hi: hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> k8y... I see we've been moved to the groups section... which is probably why the numbers have slowed... they might not know we exist! We could start a new thread in 1st tri saying any new Nov mums are welcome to join our thread and add the link... :shrug: just a thought!
> I don't mind doing it if you don't want to! You poor thing doing all our admin! :flower:
> 
> AFM.. my boobs are still killing me.. getting nausea on and off, mainly when I need food. I read in my last pregnancy journal I wrote with Lottie.. that morning sickness kicked in around week 7/8 and lasted till week 18... so I might still be in for a lot more of it. I'm peeing a lot more than normal and the taste in my mouth is awful!! :(
> 
> Thanks for the concern about Lottie... she's had another dose of steroids and is on the mend... here's a pic of her at hospital last night! poor sausage!Click to expand...

aww bless her glad to hear shes on the mend x


----------



## repogirl813

awww i really hope she starts to feel better soon mummy she looks soo miserable!!


----------



## repogirl813

wow i just looked i can't believe we are over 1000 posts already on this thread no wonder they moved us lol I have one more hour here st work then i hoping to take a nap when i get home but gotta go to walmart first!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Just bunk off repo and enjoy the retail therapy :haha:

That will get you set up for a snooze when you get home x


----------



## fides

Mommytobe, huge congrats, and welcome!!




MummyCat said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.
> 
> as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.
> 
> On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)
> 
> Morning fides and thank you!! :flower: I think the Muslimahs don't fast, as I have a friend who's Muslim and if she has her period during Ramadan, she has to stop while she bleeds and continue afterwards. So I presume they would not fast when pregnant either.Click to expand...

that's very interesting - thanks!

awww, that pic of Lottie is adorably pitiful, if you know what i mean.


----------



## WannabemomV

I would like to introduce myself. I am Vanessa and just found out I am pregnant on Tuesday March 8th. I think I am due around Nov 20th. We finally got lucky after 11 Long cycles trying. This will be our First baby!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... she was quite happy and smiley... until they put a mask on her! She was not impressed! bless her!

we certainly have been a busy bunch of pregnant ladies! 1200 posts is a lot! I couldn't go back and read it all if I was just joining! :rofl:


----------



## fides

Vanessa, huge congratulations, and welcome!!! Wow - we're up to Nov 20 already - that's crazy!!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Vanessa!! congrats on your BFP and :dust: for a sticky bean!!! :hugs:

Fides, I completely understand what you mean! :hugs: She's doing the 'Mummy and Daddy what are you doing to me???' look. We're doing the 'it's for your own good' faces though you can't see them!


----------



## Vicvicx

WannabemomV said:


> I would like to introduce myself. I am Vanessa and just found out I am pregnant on Tuesday March 8th. I think I am due around Nov 20th. We finally got lucky after 11 Long cycles trying. This will be our First baby!

Welcome and congrats :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

wow you guys have been chattie today.. I missed alot. I am trying to go on this less during the day as my boss has noticed a decline in my productivity (whoops) and I think she is suspecting something (she asked a coworker why I had a doctors appt) anywho...just trying to pass the time so tuesday comes here faster and I can hear my little beans heartbeat!!!


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Hey just read your journal 1st page. My hubby works in IT too !! and we also have property we rent out. haha seems we have lots in common. :) and our lovely nearly two year olds :) weird hey !
> 
> :haha: that's getting freaky :rofl: just kidding... that's lovely that we have so much in common!! Thanks for reading the first post! :flower: it's mostly a lot of chatter from there on out... but it gives my friends on BnB somewhere to go to find me! :D
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.
> 
> as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.
> 
> On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Morning fides and thank you!! :flower: I think the Muslimahs don't fast, as I have a friend who's Muslim and if she has her period during Ramadan, she has to stop while she bleeds and continue afterwards. So I presume they would not fast when pregnant either.
> 
> 
> 
> repogirl813 said:
> 
> 
> Am i the only crazy insane person that at 5w5d preggers 27 dpo still took a pregnancy test today to make sure the line was still the darkest it could be? i think i have an addiction and its to poas!!!! but wow was that line super freaking dark and it was dark like immediately it didnt even have time to start going to the 2nd window for the control line and the ositive line was dark dark perple, kinda made me smile a bit!!! I know i'm odd and i am very chatty today sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you're a POAS for sure! :D But it's natural to want to confirm it... I guess until we see the scans and see the belly growing and feel the baby kicking it's hard to believe its true!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies... :hi: hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> k8y... I see we've been moved to the groups section... which is probably why the numbers have slowed... they might not know we exist! We could start a new thread in 1st tri saying any new Nov mums are welcome to join our thread and add the link... :shrug: just a thought!
> I don't mind doing it if you don't want to! You poor thing doing all our admin! :flower:
> 
> AFM.. my boobs are still killing me.. getting nausea on and off, mainly when I need food. I read in my last pregnancy journal I wrote with Lottie.. that morning sickness kicked in around week 7/8 and lasted till week 18... so I might still be in for a lot more of it. I'm peeing a lot more than normal and the taste in my mouth is awful!! :(
> 
> Thanks for the concern about Lottie... she's had another dose of steroids and is on the mend... here's a pic of her at hospital last night! poor sausage!Click to expand...

AW poor Lottie, she looks pretty poorly there. 

That would be lovely if you could do the thread please :)


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone - congratulations on all of your BFP's.

I was just wondering if i could join the group - I got my BFP on 28 - 02 -2011 and my due date is 11 - 11 - 11

This will be our 4th pregnancy, I have two children, Jacob (3 years old) and Isabelle (19 months old), my first pregnancy ended in a MMC, and our 3 year old Jacob was a twin, we sadly lost the other baby at 6 weeks into the pregnancy...

We are thoroughly excited at the pregnancy, we thought we had missed our chance this month as hubby had been away for a month on a business trip, but looks like he got me as soon as he got back!!


----------



## fides

sorry for your losses, JJ, and welcome!! Congrats on landing the 11-11-11 due date - way too cool!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Can I join you lovely ladies? Such an active thread, lots of November babies! :happydance: 

I just got my BFP last Friday. I'm 4 weeks 2 days today, due November 15!


----------



## fides

Welcome, MrsAJ, glad you found us!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

fides said:


> Welcome, MrsAJ, glad you found us!!

Thanks, me too! My name is Robin, I'm 33, DH is 31 and this is our first baby :hugs:


----------



## fides

yay! i'm 32 but will be 33 by the time we get to meet this one (God-willing). DH is only 27, though, so guess that makes me a cougar.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats to all the new november mommies!!! glad to have you here with us!!


----------



## myasmumma

JJandBellaMum said:


> Hi Everyone - congratulations on all of your BFP's.
> 
> I was just wondering if i could join the group - I got my BFP on 28 - 02 -2011 and my due date is 11 - 11 - 11
> 
> This will be our 4th pregnancy, I have two children, Jacob (3 years old) and Isabelle (19 months old), my first pregnancy ended in a MMC, and our 3 year old Jacob was a twin, we sadly lost the other baby at 6 weeks into the pregnancy...
> 
> We are thoroughly excited at the pregnancy, we thought we had missed our chance this month as hubby had been away for a month on a business trip, but looks like he got me as soon as he got back!!


yay another one joining the ranks of 11/11/11 :) exciting isnt it good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## Mrs. AJ

fides said:


> yay! i'm 32 but will be 33 by the time we get to meet this one (God-willing). DH is only 27, though, so guess that makes me a cougar.

Ha, I don't think 32 could ever be a cougar!


----------



## sweetie_c

Welcome to all new November mums to be wishing you all a happy healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## srm0421

Happy 5 weeks to me, 6 more weeks before I can find out if things are looking good. Welcome to all the new mommies.


----------



## DLA

Hi, I am 28 and pregnant with my first baby :) I'm due 11-8-11. I'm very happy and very nervous!


----------



## qwk

soooo today has been an interesting day for us - i woke up and when i wiped after using the bathroom, there was a little pink there :nope: just a little, and it was after a BM (sorry, tmi!), sooo.. well. it had also happened, exactly like that, on tueday. i was able to let it go one time, but not twice! so i called the midwife, the nurse was very nice, and she called my midwife to see what she wanted to do. meanwhile, i'm searching the internet like gangbusters, and was happy to see that this was fairly common - just a tiny bit of pink spotting after a BM, with no other spotting following it - but i was still worried.

so my midwife got me in for an ultrasound this morning - should be at 5 weeks today i think - and we saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac, and MAYBE (though prob not) the little guy! was a huge relief :) they said everything looked just like it should, so makes me feel much better. and no more spotting. 

attached is the only pic i got - and it's a photo of the pic i just took with my digital camera. they were kind of like, um, you realize that is not your baby right, it's the yolk sac? and i'm like oh yes, i don't care! so unfortunately this is not the best pic, but oh well, it's a pic! the little shadowy part behind the bigger oval was the "possible" baby, but it was really hard to tell. not surprising since he would be super tiny! 

FX for no more spotting.. hang on in there little guy...!

we're going home tomorrow for my birthday, so we're telling our familes this weekend, should be exciting! :)

ALSO -

congrats to *mommytobe, vanessa, jjandbellamum, mrs. aj*, and anyone else i may have missed!

*mummy cat and k8y* - my husband works in IT also :D weird! 

and poor lottie!! i hope the steroids help..

*titi *- congrats! lovely that you got to have the early US

oh and thanks *fides*! the number jump was a bit of a shock, but i figure it means the little guy is getting what he needs!
 



Attached Files:







March 10 US.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Evale

Nice yoke sack and uterus qwk :thumbup: I get my dating scan on the 24th too!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

fides said:


> Mummy, so sorry Lottie's sick - hope she mends soon.
> 
> qwk, HUGE congrats on the #s doubling ever 37 hours - that is fantastic, and your numbers are really up there!!
> 
> k8y, i can't imagine having to deal with a little one and morning sickness - hope you feel better today
> 
> poppy, so sorry for your loss in December; congratulations, and welcome! i didn't have any symptoms until after i'd missed AF.
> 
> 
> as for me, morning sickness has kicked in - started 3 days earlier than last pregnancy, so i'm hoping that's a good sign. i'm trying b6, but it's not the wonder drug i was hoping it would be, lol.
> 
> On another note, I am curious about something - yesterday was one of our two fasting days for the year in my religion, but pregnant women are exempt from fasting days and days of abstinence. Personally, it felt really weird not to join in the fasting yesterday while the rest of the community was fasting. It made me curious - do pregnant Muslimahs still fast during Ramadan? Do pregnant Jewish women fast during the Fast of Ester, Yom Kippur, etc? I'm curious now. :)

Being one of the only Jews on here (I think) thought I should answer. 
Its actually required during Yom Kippur that all Jews fast, including pregnant women.


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

Wanted to officially exit this thread and say goodbye as I am not carrying a viable pregnancy.

This has been the most awful experience I could ever have for my very first pregnancy, and I'm left feeling like such a failure and I'm really not sure if I want to try again. It's the worst feeling in the world. 

I truly hope all of you have a wonderful pregnancy and have beautiful healthy babies come November.

Heather


----------



## MummyCat

OH NO Heather :cry: You poor thing!! I'm so sorry for your loss my dear!! :hugs:

I know this might not be much consolation right now... but you did nothing wrong!! I had a miscarriage as my first pregnancy... 2 months later I was pregnant with my Lottie! She is my everything and I couldn't imagine life without her!! So don't give up just yet my dear... because your beautiful baby will be in your arms soon!! :hugs: 

I hope to see you back in 1st Tri very soon hun!! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Huge congrats on your BFP's!!! Here's hoping they're sticky little beans!! :dust:

qwk.. how stressful hun, but YEY for the scan!! :dance: thanks too for the well wishes for Lottie... we had another coughing attack last night but thankfully sitting in a steamed up bathroom eased it! She's much better this morning!!

SRM... congrats on your 5 weeks hun :hugs:

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday... I shall mostly be doing housework :(


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I got my BFP last night! Going by my dates I am due around 20th November!x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats TTCNewbie :dust: for a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Thank you! It just doesnt seem real at the moment but the stick says so!


----------



## MummyCat

Hopefully it'll sink in for you in the next few weeks! It didn't feel real for me with my daughter until we had the 12 week scan! :D x


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Ive just made a ticker and going by that Im actually due 19th Nov! Woop!x


----------



## MummyCat

Yey for a day earlier :dance: 4 weeks tomorrow hun YEY :) xxxxx


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Lol MummyCat! But that also means AF would have been due tomorrow so I will probs spend the day running to the toilet to check! Surely 2 digis cant be wrong! Well thats what I keep telling myself!x


----------



## MummyCat

they're not wrong hun :rofl: Tomorrow will pass, without that evil :witch: you'll see :dance:


----------



## repogirl813

MRS i am sooo very sorry you have to go through this, just remember it is nothing you did and is very common!! I know thats of no help cause it was no help when i went through mine but please try to not let it stop you from trying again.


----------



## DrGomps

Heather, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Don't give up, you didn't do anything wrong...like the ladies said, its super common. Hope you come back to the 1st trimester section soon.


----------



## MummyCat

Heather hun... I've seen your other thread... from what I've read.. I don't think you're out yet hun... there is a very real chance that you still have a baby growing in there as your numbers are still going up every 48-72 hours!! 

Be strong love... lets hope you get some super good news at your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## fides

MrsHJO, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

DLA, welcome and congrats!

qwk, awwww - what a lovely shot! So glad things are going well with the little one!

DrG, thanks for the info on Yom Kippur. :)


----------



## k8y

mrs_hjo.. So sorry hun. xx


----------



## repogirl813

does anyone else have an issue with no sore boobs in am but by lunch their sore and by dinner thwy feel bruised? It's just weird that the soreness of them changes throughout the day just aaking cause I worry bout the little stuff I take cramping and sore boobs as good signs but get worried wgen it's not there lol


----------



## fides

repo, i'm the same way, and i also worry over little things, lol! i've even found myself hitting my chest just to make sure they're still at least a little tender.


----------



## Tititimes2

Oh gosh. Glad you 2 feel the same. The minute I am not achey somewhere I get nervous too and I have started pressing on my bbs to see if they are still sore. This is pure craziness. Wish I could stop worrying already! I am getting a little bit better though. Not as anxious as the first day I saw the BFP.

I hear it gets better as you get further along.


----------



## repogirl813

I was reading online and I think it's normal too whew


----------



## DrGomps

I know exactly how you ladies feel. I am always relieved when I feel nauseous or my bbs are sore...they are so huge and full!!! Will feel so much better after the scan on Tuesday...time cannot pass fast enough!!


----------



## DrGomps

So I think I am getting sick...alittle worried how this will effect my baby....sore throat, head feels funny...ugh. Thinking about going home early and hopping in bed. Forced myself to get through my workout...feel a bit better after some food...but still my throat feels terrible.


----------



## Flake-y

repogirl813 said:


> does anyone else have an issue with no sore boobs in am but by lunch their sore and by dinner thwy feel bruised? It's just weird that the soreness of them changes throughout the day just aaking cause I worry bout the little stuff I take cramping and sore boobs as good signs but get worried wgen it's not there lol

Whoops, I have been a wee bit awol on this thread recently!

Yep, same thing with the boobies for me, they felt practically not sore at all a few hours ago, & now they are sore again. Same with the cramping. One day it's there, then it's not then it's back again. Although apparently this is normal, symptoms come & go.

I still don't have any other major symptoms though, occ feel a bit queasy but no actual sickness yet.


----------



## Mistycat

MRS_HJO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wanted to officially exit this thread and say goodbye as I am not carrying a viable pregnancy.
> 
> This has been the most awful experience I could ever have for my very first pregnancy, and I'm left feeling like such a failure and I'm really not sure if I want to try again. It's the worst feeling in the world.
> 
> I truly hope all of you have a wonderful pregnancy and have beautiful healthy babies come November.
> 
> Heather

So sorry Heather, I hate seeing this happen to people - its so scary and just so unfair. From what I am understanding from your post, you're not out completely yet - this little bean might hang in there, you never know. Thinking of you and hoping things turn around for you :flower:


----------



## Mistycat

DrGomps said:


> So I think I am getting sick...alittle worried how this will effect my baby....sore throat, head feels funny...ugh. Thinking about going home early and hopping in bed. Forced myself to get through my workout...feel a bit better after some food...but still my throat feels terrible.

Hope you feel better soon - thats too bad getting sick for the weekend! 

You mentioned about doing a workout....what sort of workout do you do, ie aerobics etc? I stopped attending my classes not wanting to ruin my chances of everything being okay but am probably being totally over reactive! I do Yoga and Pilates, is it okay to do those classes or do they have to be specifically aimed at pregnancy yoga? Anyone else doing yoga/pilates?


----------



## repogirl813

has anyone heard from loola she hasnt been on since the 8th??? I don't like when people arent on for a while


----------



## Angelique

Hi guys, so I literally slept ALLLLLLLL day today, and I needed it so bad.... I am about to go back to bed again, this exhaustion is extreme.... so glad I am not working at the moment... but the good news.... last night I posted pics of the hair bows and flowers I make on my facebook page, and have already sold close to 50 dollars worth.... maybe I can use that as a way to supplement our income... FX on that one as I really don't know if I have the energy to work right now. 

Hope everyone is well, I haven't gone and read a lot of posts I missed since I have been asleep haha... it feels so nice though =)


----------



## k8y

Mistycat said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> So I think I am getting sick...alittle worried how this will effect my baby....sore throat, head feels funny...ugh. Thinking about going home early and hopping in bed. Forced myself to get through my workout...feel a bit better after some food...but still my throat feels terrible.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon - thats too bad getting sick for the weekend!
> 
> You mentioned about doing a workout....what sort of workout do you do, ie aerobics etc? I stopped attending my classes not wanting to ruin my chances of everything being okay but am probably being totally over reactive! I do Yoga and Pilates, is it okay to do those classes or do they have to be specifically aimed at pregnancy yoga? Anyone else doing yoga/pilates?Click to expand...

i have a yoga dvd from my 1st time round... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yoga-Me-My-Baby-DVD/dp/B001LM6X2U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299916351&sr=8-2

that one i think and it was lovely and relaxing. I think that you can go to special classes for pregnancy too. also aquanatal... like water aerobics for pregnancy looks good too. xx


----------



## Kmx

Just found out and due on 21st of november. Really excited :-D


----------



## Mistycat

Kmx said:


> Just found out and due on 21st of november. Really excited :-D

Many congrats :flower:


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Kmx said:


> Just found out and due on 21st of november. Really excited :-D

Congrats! Im due on the 20th!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies!! Welcome Kmx.. huge congrats on your BFP hun! :dance:

Dr Gomps.. hope you feel better soon hun! As a Dr I doubt you need my advice :blush: but last pregnancy I ended up ill and all was well with bubs.. i just treated my sore throat with honey and lemon in hot water (not the lemsip/maxflu stuff as they have medication in there that's not good for pregnant ladies) and paracetemol when it got really bad.... :hugs: rest lots too!!

Hope everyone else is good... nausea hit me big time last night and I do wonder if it's here to stay now :( Saying that... i need to eat breaky!

I am worried about Loola too! :( Hope she's okay!!

Angelique.. that's brilliant about your sales, well done hun!! :dance:

Heather.. still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs:

Love and hugs to all that need them :flower:

Cath xxx


----------



## myasmumma

can believe we are having novemeber 20+ now thats crazy :)


----------



## Kmx

Thanks everyone so happy.


----------



## k8y

Congrats kmx. Xx


----------



## Finsmummy

MummyCat said:


> Hiya ladies!! Welcome Kmx.. huge congrats on your BFP hun! :dance:
> 
> Dr Gomps.. hope you feel better soon hun! As a Dr I doubt you need my advice :blush: but last pregnancy I ended up ill and all was well with bubs.. i just treated my sore throat with honey and lemon in hot water (not the lemsip/maxflu stuff as they have medication in there that's not good for pregnant ladies) and paracetemol when it got really bad.... :hugs: rest lots too!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good... nausea hit me big time last night and I do wonder if it's here to stay now :( Saying that... i need to eat breaky!
> 
> I am worried about Loola too! :( Hope she's okay!!
> 
> Angelique.. that's brilliant about your sales, well done hun!! :dance:
> 
> Heather.. still keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!! :hugs:
> 
> Love and hugs to all that need them :flower:
> 
> Cath xxx


MummyCat :thumbup: , I'm also due on 1st November - 1/11/11!


Hi to everyone, my 1st post in here. I have a 4 yr old boy and looking forward to him being a big brother. So excited, but still not convinced somehow


----------



## Finsmummy

Just thought I'd add how I'm feeling to date! I can't seem to find much energy to do anything, I need so much sleep, a bit like when I have bad colds. Luckily I only work p/t so struggling through and trying to act 'normal' at work. 

I'm just wondering about getting the swine flu jab, need to check if my docs are offering it at the moment.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya hun...welcome to the thread and YEY...another 1.11.11 Mummy to be!! :dance:

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :dust: I'm going to ask the midwife about the swine flu jab when we get to that point! :D 

I've sent Loola a PM... just to ask if she's okay, it looks like she's not been online since the 9th March! Fingers crossed all is okay!! xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys, just to let you know, I have had my swine flu jab already.

The midwife said she would highly recommend but as always, the choice is ours. It was no bother and there are no side effects. They don't inject you with the virus (like the normal flu jab) they just boost your immunity to it. Not too sure how it works but thats how they explained it to me.

Had a bit of a sore arm like any jab but other than that, was absolutely fine :winkwink:


----------



## Vicvicx

P.S welcome finsmummy x Congrats :happydance:


----------



## repogirl813

good morning everyone hope all has a good day. Ive gotta work for a bit today then were headed to visit my mil so wont be on too much unless i connect through my phone


----------



## DrGomps

does jab= vaccine? LOL. Love learning this lingo....I actually already had swine flu...I know crappy, but I live in NYC and was commuting to a hospital with all the sickies and on the subway I had no choice but to breathe in that air...so I am immune. THe thing that really pissed me off was the week after I got it, my school started offering the vaccine. 

Welcome KMX and Finsmom!

So I am feeling a bit better, my voice is still hoarse. But I slept 15 hours!!! guess I needed it...really don't want to have to take any medication...took zinc and of course lots of fluids!! DH was so concerned, it was really sweet...he doesn't get this concerned when I normally get a cold. LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

Mistycat said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> So I think I am getting sick...alittle worried how this will effect my baby....sore throat, head feels funny...ugh. Thinking about going home early and hopping in bed. Forced myself to get through my workout...feel a bit better after some food...but still my throat feels terrible.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon - thats too bad getting sick for the weekend!
> 
> You mentioned about doing a workout....what sort of workout do you do, ie aerobics etc? I stopped attending my classes not wanting to ruin my chances of everything being okay but am probably being totally over reactive! I do Yoga and Pilates, is it okay to do those classes or do they have to be specifically aimed at pregnancy yoga? Anyone else doing yoga/pilates?Click to expand...

I have been doing prenatal fitness DVDs...one by summer sanders and has a workout for each trimester and another by Erin O'brien. Also do prentatal yoga. :D


----------



## repogirl813

wow drg you have more energy than me i can't bring myself just to walk on the treadmill right now let alone doing some exercise videos lol by the time i finish working 50 hours a week im pooped


----------



## DrGomps

repo...I workout in the morning before work...but I sometimes have to take vomiting breaks...really want to try and stay healthy and have a good labor..got to prepare that pelvic floor!! lots of squats/kegels


----------



## justwaiting

Can I join ladies 20th Nov according to LMP so excited to be here


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats!


----------



## Finsmummy

Vicvicx said:


> Hey guys, just to let you know, I have had my swine flu jab already.
> 
> The midwife said she would highly recommend but as always, the choice is ours. It was no bother and there are no side effects. They don't inject you with the virus (like the normal flu jab) they just boost your immunity to it. Not too sure how it works but thats how they explained it to me.
> 
> Had a bit of a sore arm like any jab but other than that, was absolutely fine :winkwink:

Thanks for that vicvicx, I was assured that it is a dead vaccine, going to try to have it so long as doc hasnt run out!

Re exercise, I am going to pregnancy yoga hopefully. I did this throughout my 1st preg along with using an exercise ball, and all went really well. I swear by it for a good labour!


----------



## MummyCat

you ladies are inspiring me :)

Welcome justwaiting!! :dance: congrats on your BFP :dance:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats to all the new november mommies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies, can I join too please? Got my BFP this morning, online due date calculator says 19th November :) looking forward to my little Firework baby


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats and welcome all new November mummies :happydance:

Vicvicx thanks I'm going to book my flu jab asap


----------



## LoolaBear

:hi: hello ladies!!

sorry ive not been on for a few days, its been busy! ive had my mums birthday and DH's birthday, the twins stopped at my mums for a couple of days so DH and i took advantage of it and spent some quality time together. it was so weird as its the first time i have ever been away from them for longer than a working day!!

welcome to all the new november mummies!! congratulations on all your :bfp: 's so nice to see our little november family growing.

hows everyone feeling? hope the symptoms arent too bad for you all, mine are on and off like a light switch but other than that im fine.

so good to be back though, missed you all. xxx


----------



## MummyCat

welcome Sun Flower! Congrats on your :bfp: :dust: for a healthy 9 months!!

Hey Loola chick!!! Missed ya!! :hugs: glad you had some nice hubby time!! :D hope you are well!! xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi everyone :hi: Congrats to the new November mummies :happydance:

So exhausted today and think I will have yet another early night!! :blush:

Finally feeling a bit sick but think it is more to do with the chinese meal I have eaten. Nope, nothing at all wrong with it, just me devouring it without even coming up for air!!! 

I was sooo hungry and had the shakes and everything. I ate it so fast that I burned my mouth and still didn't care :dohh:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> welcome Sun Flower! Congrats on your :bfp: :dust: for a healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Hey Loola chick!!! Missed ya!! :hugs: glad you had some nice hubby time!! :D hope you are well!! xxx

apart from him being more hormonal than me at one point! :wacko: it was lovely.
very weird though, and i was looking forward to having a nice long lie in but for some reason i just could not get comfy and ended up getting up at half 6, so much for a lie in!
ive just caught up on all ive missed and theres loads of new people!

and mummycat i hope lottie is feeling much better now, bless her little cotton socks. xx


----------



## MummyCat

you're a nutter... I would have sleptt till 8am! :D

Thanks hun.. Lottie's on the mend, breathing much better now! Just got an annoying cough that's bothering her!

Vic, hope you feel a bit better soon! xx


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: Just popping in to say hello & hope everyones ok :hugs:
I can't keep up with the thread, moves far too fast for me so I'll just pop by everynow and again :haha:

Welcome to any new november mummys :happydance:


----------



## maria2611

Hi everyone. Can I join? According to an online calculator thing I will be due around the 15th to 17th November. :) I wonder how much this will change once I get my scan! :happydance:


----------



## BeckyBoo

Hiya, can I join also please, I'm due 21st November by my dates, might change by a few days after scan tho!


----------



## SatansSprite

I wanna join too please, based on dates and according to an online calculator, I'm due November 14th


----------



## Karb

Hi All
I think I'm due on the 17th. 
Lots of us about now


----------



## DrGomps

welcome becky and maria...

Rachel...good to see you on here!!!


----------



## padbrat

hello all!

Thought I would join in too if possible!

Apparently I am due on the 12th November... although some say anything up to the 15th... hahahaha..

Am looking forward to sharing this rollar coaster ride with you all!


----------



## repogirl813

wow 4 new adds just in the last little bit, congrats ladies and welcome!!!!

how is everyone feeling, as we all get a little further into 1st trimester i suspect some of us may starting having more or stronger things going on!!

asm, just the heartburn for no reason and boobs are back to hurting lol


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

Can I join Im due @ the 19th of Nov:happydance:

8 days before my b/day!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Hiya Dawnann!

My boobs are horrendously sore and I had back ache yesterday.. when ever I walk or stand too much it kicks in.

No MS yet ... but don;t seem to suffer with it...maye cos I have to eat all the time...am ravenous!!


----------



## Kmx

Hi everyone Congrats. Beckyboo I am also due on 21st of November. How r u feeling? I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow so quite exciting!


----------



## babydustcass

hello everyone!!! I found out yesterday at 9dpo, that I am expecting a November baby!!! Used FRERs and Clear blue digi (love to see those words) and bean is due 24th November! Hope to join you for the next 9 months!! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

wow lots of new moms!!

Glad to see you on here cassie!! YOu are having a thanksgiving baby!!


----------



## Nyn

hello! can't believe how much I've missed! Am feeling so sick these days that sitting at the computer makes me feel worse :( 

heather, big :hugs: hunny and I hope you're back soon :hugs:



a Huge welcome and congrats to ALL the new november mamas.. gosh we're a lot now!! :happydance:

I had my first mw appointment on Tuesday. Was just a meet and chat and I really like the birth center so we're going with it :happydance:. Tomorrow I'm going to schedule my first scan so am excited about that!!

hope you girls are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Wow, so many more November mummies!!!

Congrats to all you guys :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok today. I have just had a 90 minute bath and now really can't be bothered moving :wacko:

Got load to do as DH is coming home tomorrow and we are supposed to be going away for a few days for my birthday - big 30 tomorrow!! :bunny:


----------



## Thumbelina 3

Hi everyone im due around the 10th November. I praying it will all go okay this time as had an eptopic just under 6months ago. Just waiting nervously for my first scan x


----------



## SatansSprite

Haha, symptoms. Not too much at the moment. Slightly sore nipples, nothing too extreme though. It was FAR worse with my son, couldn't have anything touch them then, it was insane.

Been feeling slightly queasy at times, nothing major yet, but I can say it is more than I was feeling at this point with my son, so it could turn into something. I was lucky with him and totally escaped morning sickness, but, if Im feeling a little nauseous at times already, Im thinking I may not get so lucky this time.

I just got over feeling the crampy feeling, which is nice. Those were very uncomfortable. Aside from all that I can't say there's too much going on right now, maybe a little tiredness but I had issues with sleep and stuff even before so I can't accurately judge that.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi thumbelina, I am sure its in the right spot this time!! Fx'ed for a sticky bean!! When do you have your scan? I have a scan on tuesday...can't wait...last week I barely had a fetal pole...hopefully on tuesday there will be a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Thumbelina 3

Hi, just waiting for my blood tests to come back to tell me if i can have an early scan this week. I really hope its okay x


----------



## babydustcass

Vicvicx said:


> Wow, so many more November mummies!!!
> 
> Congrats to all you guys :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today. I have just had a 90 minute bath and now really can't be bothered moving :wacko:
> 
> Got load to do as DH is coming home tomorrow and we are supposed to be going away for a few days for my birthday - big 30 tomorrow!! :bunny:

Its my birthday tomorrow too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Happy Birthday ladies!


----------



## LoolaBear

ive been stupidly nausiated on and off all day today, luckily not actually sick though lol
:hi: to all the new november mummies! nice to see us filling up, even though im dinding it harder to keep up lol. x


----------



## padbrat

Urgghhh I have had indigestion this afternoon... miserable...

and felt sick last night...

am praying this is a good sign for me!


----------



## levichips

hi can i join am due 20th november. Hope all are feeling ok x


----------



## Vicvicx

babydustcass said:


> Vicvicx said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many more November mummies!!!
> 
> Congrats to all you guys :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today. I have just had a 90 minute bath and now really can't be bothered moving :wacko:
> 
> Got load to do as DH is coming home tomorrow and we are supposed to be going away for a few days for my birthday - big 30 tomorrow!! :bunny:
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow too :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hope you have a good one. You doing anything nice? We are finding it soo hard to find somewhere to go away for a few days. It sounds pathetic but usually we end up in bars and clubs (DH works away a lot so likes to have a wee tipple when home) and I am now having to plan what we can do as there will be no rose wine for me:shrug:

Funny enough, I don't even care, just soooo happy to be preggers!!!


----------



## babydustcass

We arent doing anything huge, But I do have a girls night out planned for the weekend next week, obv cant drink on this time around but it will still be good fun. OH and I are going out for a birthday for a meal, no Rose for me either but lots of J20's :) 

Where are you thinking of going away?


----------



## Vicvicx

Well, I fancied Blackpool but DH not keen at all. He wanted to go to London or Dublin but they are so expensive and I don't really want to risk the flight. I think that there is lots to do in Blackpool and the hotels are quite cheap so a no brainer in my book.

Will be nice to get away anywhere really. A girls night out sound great too tho x


----------



## Mistycat

Wow I can't keep up with this thread, we have so many lovely success stories for March that the hospitals are going to be busy come November with all of us ladies! 

Was there nothing else to do in February except BD all the time?:happydance:


----------



## k8y

WOW !! so many new mummies... hello and congrats.. if ive missed anyone off the list then tough.. just kidding just give me a shout. 

Had some pains the last few days and called NHS direct this morning who scared me and said I must go to a&e so spent the morning there. They didnt seem to concerned, think I have urine infection. They made me go back out into a little waiting room filled with all sorts of people clutching a pee pot and cup, i then had to use the toilet which was just off of the waiting room, i could hear all the people coughing and spluttering, i just could not go for a wee, had to come back to the waiting room still clutching pee pot and cup had to mutter to hubby I couldnt go.. then go back in and tell the nurse, she really wanted a sample of my wee.. i then had to go back into waiting room.. which im sure was twice as full, and keep drinking water from the cooler in the corner.. tried again to preform... i had serious wee stage fright. Had to return once again to packed waiting room.. hubby says "done one?!" i think everyone in that room were inspecting my pee pot lol.. nope sorry no wee wee. I got sent home to pee in private and have to go docs tomorrow, How embarassing.. but funny at the same time, we will laugh when we remember in years to come. 


hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome all the new ladies! :dance: so many of you!! Awesome!! :dust: for a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Vic hun.. hope you have a fabulous 30th... mine was on the 4th Feb, about 5 days before I ovulated, so had my last alcohol then! :)

Feeling very nauseos today... and tired! *yawn* 

Fingers crossed for all who have appointments and scans this week... let us know how it goes!! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

double post :grr:


----------



## MummyCat

oh no k8y.... how stressful :( hope you're feeling okay that everthing goes well at the docs tomorrow xxx


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> oh no k8y.... how stressful :( hope you're feeling okay that everthing goes well at the docs tomorrow xxx

Thanks. xx 

Did you do a post in the 1st trimester in the end about where to find us? I cant rememeber if I answered when you said ?


----------



## shortyRN28

Hi everyone, I would love to join you ladies. My EDD is 11/18/11. 3 days after DH birthday!! I'm very excited and tired. Oh well, I love naps so it will be ok. I have a few symptoms so far, 

loads of indigstion, some slightly sore bbs and a few headaches

How i everyone else feeling? Wishing each and every one of you ladies a H & H 9 months!!


----------



## Angelique

Congrats to all the November mommies!!! How exciting to start seeing Thanksgiving babies!!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Shorty!!!! :dust: for a sticky bean!!!! xxx

k8y.. I did hun... but it fell off the page pretty quickly :(


----------



## Evale

K8y, your pee pot story was cracking me up! I had to leave a sample at my last appointment and wasn't sure if the door was locking correctly. So there I am aiming into the little cup and people keep grabbing the doorknob and rattling it, trying to get in....which of course made me jump :shock:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey ladies!

How are we all? And how are our gorgeous sticky beans!? Isn't time flying!

6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: my first little milestone that I set for myself. Next one 12 weeks! I cannot wait for my scan.


----------



## DrGomps

trying not to obsess about my scan...but just a day and a half away...want to see that heartbeat!!!


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, your story is hilarious! Gun shy eh? LOL. Hope everything is okay and that you don't have a UTI.


----------



## LoolaBear

well spent the night last night in a&e :cry: ive broken my toe :cry: stupid me. but at least i have confirmed my own thoughts, housework is evil!!! :devil: i was changing sheets on the cot beds and to tighten the sheet i like to pull the sheet from underneath, well as i knelt down i pushed my foot out behind me and caught my toe nail on a raised floor board (currently re-decorating so have no carpets down) at first i thought i had ripped my toe nail off, but nope i broke my toe and ive pulled my nail away from the nail bed slightly.
so poorly toe but atl east ive got a good excuse to never do housework again as its just evil to me :rofl:
how is everyone else this fine morning? (its sunny here for once!)


----------



## repogirl813

ohh loola soo sorry to hear about your toe, hope you start feelign better soon


----------



## alybel

Hi everyone :)

Is there room for one more? I am due 6 november with baby number 4!

A little about me: I live in Australia so wishing the hot weather would go away soon.. I have three children, a 5-year-old boy, 4-year-old girl and 1-year-old boy. I think I am going to be very busy adding one more to the family but should be lots of fun :)

Another interesting thing, my daughter's birthday is 2 nov and my youngest son's birthday is 5 nov, so hoping this one is not born on one of their birthdays, I don't really think they want to share the attention of their special day :)

Hope everyone is feeling well, no symptoms here but I haven't had m/s before so don't expect it this time either. My first scan isn't until 28 April which seems so far away!


----------



## MummyCat

Ouchie ouchie ouchie!!!

:hugs: and damn that housework!!!! I think I broke my toe on hols... but didn't get it seen to... still sore! :(

So nauseous today :sick:

Just made some scones.... they're awful.... but that's what happens when you try substitute baking soda for baking powder... there's nothing for it... trip to shops in a bit to get what I need! :haha:

Hope everyone is good!!


----------



## MummyCat

welcome alybel... HUGE congrats on your BFP!! What a houseful you'll have!! :hugs:


----------



## alybel

MummyCat - thanks for the welcome :) I have also tried substituting baking powder for baking soda, definitely does not do the same job...


----------



## repogirl813

welcome alybel


----------



## alybel

Re exercise:

Can't remember who it was but someone was mentioning about workouts, etc. I am still going to the gym but only twice a week at the moment doing a Body Combat and Body Step class. I am just sticking to the low impact options at the moment and will see how I go. Last pregnancy I only lasted until 20 weeks before I stopped going but hoping to last longer this time. Doesn't help when I have large babies and get VERY big. My last baby was born 4.7 kg (10lb6oz)!


----------



## babydustcass

Morning!

Mummycat, too bad about the scones! I was just around my next door neighbours and she was making some heavenly fruit cakes... YUM... couldnt eat the left over cake mix this time though :( ! When I make cakes I usually forget to put in an important ingredient, last time it was butter! lmao!


----------



## MummyCat

Alybel that's a big baby!! Bless you! :hugs:

Thanks Cassie... I've chucked them all out now! :( nevermind!! Frustrated with hubby and his work today! :( 

I was really hoping he might be able to look after Lottie during my 4 hour shift tomorrow as I don't think she'll be well enough to go back to nursery... work are already pissed I'm not there! :( plus I don't get paid if I don't go to work, and I still get charged nursery fees... :( so I've lost £120 if I don't go to work tomorrow and we'll be charged £75 :(


----------



## DrGomps

alybel, welcome and congrats!! Sounds like you have your hands full and that february was a popular month for you (all the november babies):haha: And 10lbs sheesh!!! What huge babies you make!!! I am doing low impact aerobics..I honestly get less nasty symptoms when I do, especially the stretching...The ones I do are for pregnancy and have workouts for different trimesters. Lots of pelvic exercises and kegels too....my DH has a HUGE head so I am a bit worried about this child birth thing!!

Loola, ouch! Hope your toe feels better...maybe its a sign that DH should do all the :laundry::iron::dishes: hehehee. Hope it feels better soon!! DO you have a splint on now? 

Mummycat, sorry to hear about he scones...they are tough to make generally. 

Happy birthday cassie!!

I am starting to feel better, I did a nasal rinse with the nettie pot and got lots of gunk out. 

Tomorrow morning is my scan!!! just 24 hours!!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi all!!

argh I can't keep up!! 

Welcome and Congratulations new mamas!!! :hi:

loola - ouch!!! can't imagine how much that hurt. I know how much it hurts when you stub a toe so to actually break it?! :hugs: !!

mummycat - hope the work situation gets better... nursery is so expensive it hurts!!

drgomps.. ooh how exciting!!! scan tomorrow!! I've just got my appointment for a scan on Friday morning so I'm very very excited about that! :happydance:

no change on the nausea front.. just learning how to deal with it better I guess.. bah!

how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Nyn

And happy birthday to those whose birthdays I missed!! :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

ooo not long now Gomps :) Soo exciting! 
Thank you hun, going out for lunch later :) x


----------



## fides

Kmx, fins, justwaiting, suns, maria, becky, sprite, karb, pad, narla, thumbalina, levi, shorty, alybel, and anyone else i may have missed - huge welcome and congratulations!

repo, i think working 50 hours/week is a workout in itself!

loola, oh, my goodness! so sorry to hear about your toe - that sounds really painful!


afm, i have my 1st scan tomorrow morning, which i can hardly believe - when we booked it two weeks ago, it felt like March 15 was really, really far away! i have a nervous pit in my stomach thinking about tomorrow - i am trying not to get my hopes up too much for a heartbeat b/c a lot of ladies in the PAL section think 6weeks is often too early, but we'll see - as long as the baby's the right size and right place, then i should be happy. :) My husband's coming with me, so that will help with the nerves.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... sounds like you're really busy hun! Fingers crossed for Friday :dance:

Fides, Dr Gomps and Heather all have scans tomorrow!! :hugs: and hope all goes perfectly!! Heatbeats from all you beans please!!! 

Anyone else with any appointments?

I have none... nothing planned :( nevermind... maybe I'll hear from the consultant this week... if not I'll call my Dr to find out if she can chase it up... she did request I see a consultant and get an early scan... so just trying to be patient!

Cravings have started... tomatoes, carrots, cheese and pickle! (Same as with Lottie) perhaps another little girly! :D


----------



## angelashope

Hello everyone!!
I think I am a November club member! My LMP was January 18th but I have very irregular cycles! I didnt get a BFP at all, but went to a fertility clinic on March 2nd , they did just in case blood work and said my BETA was 24, since then I have went back every week and it has continued to double I am now at just over 1700, they think I either missed a cycle or ovulated really late! My ultra sound isnt until the 4th of April so I wont have a date till then! I had one blighted ovum this past summer so I am a bit of a stress ball but am trying realy hard to be positive! I was wondering how weveryone else is doing? I am trying to find prenatal exercise dvds with no luck, can someone tell me where they got them? also I have been having diarrhea off and on, wondering if anyone else is experencing this? Great to have you hear to reach out to and connect with at this early stage! Health and Happiness to all! Ang


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Angela!! Welcome and huge congrats :dust: for a sticky bean!! 

Some of the ladies on here have some great advice re prenatal exercise, hopefully they can let you know what they're doing!! and sorry but I've not been suffering with diarrhea... I'm pretty regular at the moment though... so not suffering from constipation. 

Hope all goes well for you hun!! :flower:


----------



## angelashope

Thanks for the warm welcome... glad you are regular heehee


----------



## DrGomps

Angelashope...so sorry to hear about your blighted ovum. Hopefully everything will be perfect this time around!! Not sure if this is available in your neck of the woods, but I really like this DVD: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Sande...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1300126097&sr=8-1
Has a workout for each trimester.

Ooh ladies I also wanted to share this that I found: 
https://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/nutrition.asp
Its a great site to track your dietary intake and make sure you are reaching all the goals and getting enough nutrients for your bean!!

Fides, we are almost 7 weeks so I think a heartbeat is very likely to be detected tomorrow...what time is yours... mine is 9:40 am EST. Though they usually run behind, but since its an early appt its likely to be on time. I am so anxious/nervous as well...and excited!! I am going to absolutely lose it if they can find that little heartbeat...and if they can't...I will be devastated....trying not to get my hopes up...but I cant help it!!


----------



## k8y

Evale said:


> K8y, your pee pot story was cracking me up! I had to leave a sample at my last appointment and wasn't sure if the door was locking correctly. So there I am aiming into the little cup and people keep grabbing the doorknob and rattling it, trying to get in....which of course made me jump :shock:

Haha... I just could not go, Ive since done it without the audience of everyone in a&e haha.


----------



## k8y

angelashope said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I think I am a November club member! My LMP was January 18th but I have very irregular cycles! I didnt get a BFP at all, but went to a fertility clinic on March 2nd , they did just in case blood work and said my BETA was 24, since then I have went back every week and it has continued to double I am now at just over 1700, they think I either missed a cycle or ovulated really late! My ultra sound isnt until the 4th of April so I wont have a date till then! I had one blighted ovum this past summer so I am a bit of a stress ball but am trying realy hard to be positive! I was wondering how weveryone else is doing? I am trying to find prenatal exercise dvds with no luck, can someone tell me where they got them? also I have been having diarrhea off and on, wondering if anyone else is experencing this? Great to have you hear to reach out to and connect with at this early stage! Health and Happiness to all! Ang

I just put your dates in the calculator and if you had a normal 28day cycle (which I know you said you didnt) You would be due on the 25th October. I'll put you on the list for then and we can change it later if we need to.. Is that ok?


----------



## MummyCat

Heya ladies...

Hope your evening/afternoon is going well!! :hugs:

Dr Gomps... I am LOVING that site! Thanks!!!!!! :dance:

Not long to go till your scans ladies!! very excited for you all!! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

god i am so accident prone today! ive banged my elbow 3 times, hit my head twice and now ive just twisted my ankle on the opposite foot that ive done my toe on :haha: just need today to end lol.


----------



## padbrat

Hi all...

So sorry some of us are feeling non pregancy related pain... poorly toes and arms.. hope they stop hurting soon!

Can't wait to hear scan news!! Good luck!

Well I am officially a druggie... this pregnancy I am on baby aspirin, progesterone, high folic acid and Hubby has just collected my herparin drugs... gulp, I have to inject every day....*shudders... though he is laughing his head off over it!

Obs Cons has phoned and I am going for my first scan on Thursday .... am bricking it ladies... seriously.... please send me good vibes and prayers!


----------



## padbrat

Have never had a nice outcome at any of my scans...


----------



## repogirl813

good luck to all of you with scans tomoorw I don't have one til april, I'm soo jeaulous


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...repo..I am a wreck...so nervous...

padbrat...what condition do you have that you need to take all those blood thinners? Hope your scan goes okay!! YOu definitely deserve it!!

Mummycat...I can't believe it took me so long to find it...I used to do weight watchers online and i love their calculator...but that costs money and obviously I am not losing weight at the moment.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks DrGomps...

I think that my Obs Cons is just trying to cover all bases and give this baby all the chances she can. 

PMA DrGomps... lets believe in our lil miracles... they are here and that is a miracle in itself..... am still trying to do as I say LOL


----------



## fides

angela, welcome!

DrG, mine is at 8:30 MST - good luck at yours! i am really, really hoping we all do get to see some lovely heartbeats, but at the same time, if it doesn't happen tomorrow for me, i don't want to be too disappointed, so i keep telling myself a lot of women haven't seen a heartbeat until later... the waiting is killing me!


----------



## MummyCat

Dr G... thanks for reminding me.. I need to cancel my weight watchers!! :rofl:

Good luck ladies... I'm off to bed soon... so will say my prayers for heartbeats tomorrow!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I am sure we will see our little heartbeats!!! 8:30 MST...is that 10:30 eastern? so you are just an hour behind me!!! :hugs: 

padbrat...love your positive outlook...definitely will have to adopt that!! 

thanks for the prayers mummycat...I am not an overly religious person...but this whole process has me praying!!


----------



## mommapaige

Hi I'm new here & just recently found out I am expecting. I'm due Nov 4th 2011. :)


----------



## fides

congratulations, paige, and welcome!!


----------



## shortyRN28

Hi ladies, you all can add me to the list of ladies going to the doctor tomorrow. I'm super nervous because I've never been this early and have no idea what they are going to do. My appointment is at 11:00. 

As far as symptoms, I've had indigestion from EVERYTHING! My mom says when she was pregnant with me, she'd get indigestion from water! I got indigestions with my angel. My bbs are getting more and more sore each day. 

I just keep taking it 1 day at a time. Good luck to you ladies who also have your appointments tomorrow.


----------



## Tititimes2

fides and DrGomps - Yay for scans. :happydance: Good luck tomorrow . Hope you smile and cry with joy at those little beans!!! Let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

good luck to Fides, Dr G, Heather and Shorty!!! Hope you day is good one, filled with positive news about baby!!! :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

im feeling really letargic and strange today, and ive got the shakes! its horrible.
DH is in a huff as well as hes having to do most stuff due to my broken toe :haha: 

good luck with the scans today ladies! cant wait to find out how they get on and i hope its all good news. xx


----------



## alybel

so how is the time difference there? Anyone around to let me know what time it is where you are? It is currently 7:30 pm on Tuesday here.. Just about to start work (I work from home).


----------



## LoolaBear

it is 9:40 am here in the UK (or roughly about that as everyones clocks are always a few minutes out lol). x


----------



## alybel

great, thanks for letting me know :) My mum was born in the UK, near Leeds, we went at Christmas time one year to visit family and it was great to actually see snow :)


----------



## qwk

good luck today to dr g and fides, and anyone else having scans!


----------



## DrGomps

t-2 hours!!


----------



## repogirl813

good luck today ladies!!! I woke up this morning with my left shoulder absolutely killing me, now i';m freaking out now thinking it may be ectopic, but keep telling myself it started when i woke up and probably just slept on it wrong or something


----------



## DrGomps

ectopic wouldn't make your shoulder hurt repo!!! Ectopics are rare...your bean is likely in the proper place!!


----------



## babydustcass

Hi ladies! Goodluck at the scans, cannot wait to hear all the details and see some piccies maybe?

I am going for my first doctors appointment this afternoon... cant wait. I will be seeing the doctor who couldnt find coil when i went for removal and referred me to the , so it will be lovely to see her again now we have conceived! :D

Im 12dpo today and here are some of my tests.. 9dpo was the first test

https://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh216/cassielepir/DSCF0012.jpg


----------



## k8y

shortyRN28 said:


> Hi ladies, you all can add me to the list of ladies going to the doctor tomorrow. I'm super nervous because I've never been this early and have no idea what they are going to do. My appointment is at 11:00.
> 
> As far as symptoms, I've had indigestion from EVERYTHING! My mom says when she was pregnant with me, she'd get indigestion from water! I got indigestions with my angel. My bbs are getting more and more sore each day.
> 
> I just keep taking it 1 day at a time. Good luck to you ladies who also have your appointments tomorrow.

You'll need to tell me when your due :happydance:


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> ectopic wouldn't make your shoulder hurt repo!!! Ectopics are rare...your bean is likely in the proper place!!


I think they can actually. When I called NHS at the weekend it was one of the questions they asked me, did I have shoulder pain, and I looked it up to see why they asked and it said on there ectopic. 

But I'm sure she's fine. If it was eptopic you would have severe abdominal pain to one side.


----------



## MummyCat

Repo hope you're okay hun!! :hugs:

Fingers crossed for everyone!!!! :hugs: So excited to hear the news!!

I'm feeling fluey and :sick: not a great combination!! supposed to be treated to dinner at friends house tonight... hope we feel well enough to go!!

Right... off to raid the cupboard! so hungry!!


----------



## fides

Thanks so much for the prayers - baby is measuring 6wk3days (which I am okay with - maybe it just implanted later?), and we saw a 116 heartbeat - God is good!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/0315112.png

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/0315114.png


----------



## LoolaBear

Aw congratulations fides and gorgeous piccys.

I had a twin dream the other night and now can't shake the spooky feeling its twins again :wacko: and my sickness has turned up a notch today! I feel sick when I don't eat and sick when I do :wacko: so I don't win either way.x x


----------



## repogirl813

congrats fides that is awsome!!!!


as for shoulder pain it is linked to ectopic because before my hcg numbers started doubling they were concerned with ectopic because of my number being at a 31 said there was a chance and said if I noticed any shoulder pain that didn't fade away to call them so I gonna wait and see how I feel tomorrow morning if it still hurts this bad I will def call cause I could cry it hurts that bad right now oh well I'm trying really hard to stay positive at this point 

hope everyones having a good day!!!


----------



## repogirl813

ohh loola I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## fides

okay - just caught up on the thread

repo, :hugs: i do hope baby's in the right place - so sorry you're in a lot of pain

so sorry to those who are not feeling well, but it's worth it, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: Brilliant pics Fides!!! :hugs: congrats on heathly little baby! :dance: that's great news!

:hugs: to Loola and to Repo.. I really hope it's not ectopic hun!! Keeping everything crossed that the pain eases soon!! :hugs: Rather get it seen to than wait in pain! :( xxx


----------



## fides

ooh - congratulations to the blueberries!!! love it!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on the blueberries everyone!!

So my appt went well... The pics I got are ok...but the video is better...my baby is measuring 9 mm CRL and is exactly 6 weeks 6 days!! Strong heartbeat (they didn't record the rate), they just record the presence/absence. Anywho...so HAPPY!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FW3mkrKhoE


----------



## DrGomps

bTW my friend had to sneak my camera in and then we got caught (hospital policy, no recording) anywho..you can't really see the flutter...but you can see the nice shape of the baby!! it grew 7mm in a week!!


----------



## fides

DrG, congratulations! Must be really neat to compare last week to this week!


----------



## repogirl813

nice scans drg congrats!!!!


----------



## Nyn

Repo hope you're ok hunny :hugs: thinking of you!

Mummycat - hope dinner goes ok tonight!! I feel for you!! 

Fides - goregeous pics!!!! yey so happy we're starting to get pics up here! congratulations!!

DrGomps - Congratulations to you too hun!! excellent video! and good idea sneaking the camera :) gonna do that too!!

Loola hope you feel better soon :hugs:, sickness is no fun! and ooh twins!! is it more likely for you to have twins after already having twins? 

Me.. still feeling sick and poo but looking forward to the scan on Friday morning!! happy evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

anyone tempted by the red cabbage test yet? I'm going to do it again tomorrow morning :happydance:


----------



## repogirl813

I haven't tried the red cabbage thing I just wanna see a scan of my bean before I push for anything else


----------



## padbrat

OMG!! Fides and Dr G... fabulous piccys and beautiful babies!!! Such amazing positive news really cheers me up!!!

Told ya Dr G.... miracles happen.. we have them inside us right now and you have the proof!!

Hoping mine is as good as yours ...... PLLLLEEASSEEEEEEEEE...........


----------



## DrGomps

I actually bought the cabbage...haven't done it yet though...

Ooh good luck on your scan nyn.

Fides your scan is textbook!! Beautiful!!! 

They calculated my due date based on the measurements and its still Nov 2nd. My calculations were accurate.


----------



## k8y

wow your babies look absolutely perfect well done guys. :)


----------



## LoolaBear

DrG congratulations hun and a lovely little bean! xx

Nyn - once you have twins your chances do increase slightly but i do have a habit of ovulating twice :wacko: my angel was a twin but i lost her twin very early on (scan at 9 weeks showed a baby meassuring about 5 weeks no heartbeat, vanishing twin syndrome they told me)

so i have actually concieved twins twice already! i dont know how i would react it if were to be twins again! one would be nice though be nice to have a go at a singleton as all i know is twins at the moment (my niece and nephew were born 3 months after mine so even there i have twins as well lol) x


----------



## babydustcass

so does the cabbage test work and from when? xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm due 11-19-11


----------



## padbrat

what is the cabbage test??? LOL


----------



## LoolaBear

the cabbage test is the red cabbage test. basically you boil up some red cabbage (in largish pieces) keep the juices/water pour some when cooled into a clear container, add some of your pee and if it turns blue/purple it predicts a girl if it turns bright pink/pink then your predicted a boy. 
i keep forgetting to do it lol, but it is best to do from 16 weeks aparently. x


----------



## Angelique

Ok my computer is weird, it won't let me see the last 3 pages, so I missed the pics..... I assume all is well with everyone.... I am so jealous of all the scans..... I have an appointment on the 2nd of April.... and it would have been next Weds, but I switched doctors... boo.... but this doc wants to do blood work on the 22nd, maybe i will get to know what my HCG levels are... hmmm... hate waiting, I will be just over 9 weeks before seeing the doc, maybe I will have a scan??


----------



## tjayne07

my EDD is 14th nov :thumbup:


----------



## angelashope

Congrats to all with the healthy scans gorgous, mine isnt until april 4th, seems so far away! Today I did housework then ate a big bowl of chips dipped in vinegar to reward myself!! Hit the spot! Welcome to all new members! I am going shopping in the US thurs-fri, I am from Ontario and was wondering if anyone has tips for ealry pregnancy clothes I can buy and wear now and that will last? Thanks!


----------



## shortyRN28

Hi everyone, i had an early doc appt today. (4 wks 5 days) Doc wants me back in 2 wks for a gestation scan & i'm happy about that! Other than that, I haven't done much today. So happy to see so many of you ladies had wonderful appt also!


----------



## qwk

congrats dr. g and fides, those are lovely!!! very happy for you both! :D


----------



## fides

welcome and congrats, bbgurl & tjayne! how are you feeling?

Nyn - i'm excited for your scan now! :)

Loola - that is crazy about how you keep having twins - do they also run in your family? I am honestly glad that's something i won't ever have to worry about - no twins on either side for us, and i think only one baby will be enough for me to worry about! i don't know how you do it, super mom! :)

angela, chips dipped in vinegar? wow - that sounds like a total pregnancy food right there!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, love the new avatar!! your baby looks like it has little feet!! Awe!! my pics from my scan are a bit disappointing...very low res..think your doctors office has a higher res camera. Are you relieved? I know I am! Feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders!!


----------



## fides

thanks! i am so glad you are relieved after last week's worries! i think i am in a bit of shock, to be honest, but, yes, i am relieved. :) we're going out to celebrate tonight! yay!


----------



## repogirl813

wow ladies seeing all these scans make me wish my doctors office will do one sooner than april, i usually am very good with patience but not right now


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm already having morning sickness after i eat breakfeast and a little crampy. I'm super excited its my first and my other halfs 4th...


----------



## alybel

congratulations on the great scans.. so wish I didn't have to wait until 13 weeks for a scan! I had a checkup at the dr today and all blood results are good etc. Nothing much to do but wait for next appointment in four weeks.


----------



## Nyn

ooh Loola you must really be wondering if it's 1 or 2! wow I guess that's quite rare to ovulate twice? My ds2 was a twin too and we lost the second baby very early on - only saw it as we had an early scan.. they said vanishing twin syndrome too :( would have loved twins! although it must be a lot of work!

fides love your profile pic! :happydance:!! you can really see it's a little baby!!

Soooo looking forward to Friday!!! 

Yeah the red cabbage test is meant to be done around 16 weeks, but I cooked a HUGE cabbage a few weeks ago (yuk yuk yuk!!!) and have a big bottle of cabbage juice in the fridge lol so will test every week or so and see how it changes :p 
I'm really itching to know if it's a boy or a girl!! Especially as this pregnancy is so different so far from my other 2. But I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything! Funny how my body knows but I don't!

how are you lovely ladies doing today? xxx


----------



## babydustcass

Its funny isnt it Nyn, but I guess its all part of the fun, waiting to find out! I am going for a 4d scan at 16 weeks, I want to have a 4d done and there they should be able to determine the sex of the baby too! Im just too impatient to wait and want to go and buy boy or girly things! 
I already have a little boy, i think another boy would be fantastic, my LO wants a little brother (or Brudda as he says lol) to play cars with hehe and I would love a little girl too!


----------



## LoolaBear

well twins for me dont run in the family, and its only the mother that carries the hereditarty factor so DH doesnt count. the only set of twins i know of are adopted and about 40 generations back!
its actually not too bad having twins though, ive found it quite easy with my two but then one would be nice lol


----------



## alybel

I can't wait to find out the sex either :) My oldest son wants a boy and my daughter wants a girl... my youngest can't talk yet so no idea what he would like :)


----------



## repogirl813

bless you aly having another one while you have one at home not talking.


----------



## alybel

It has kind of worked out well as there is an 18 month gap between my older two, then a 3 year gap to my youngest boy so this one will be closer in age to him, hoping they get on really well :)


----------



## alybel

I really should be working but keep getting distracted!


----------



## bbygurl719

I,ve been trying to get my signatures to work. i want to put a couple of tickers up could anyone help me figure it out?


----------



## qwk

good luck with your scan on friday Nyn! and I think someone has one today??

after seeing your lovely pics I really can't wait for mine next week!! :D


----------



## alybel

bbygurl - there is a thread in the introduction section about how to get a ticker showing, that is how I figured it out.


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> I,ve been trying to get my signatures to work. i want to put a couple of tickers up could anyone help me figure it out?

Look on the 1st post of this thread Ive put it on there how to do it :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey ladies, how are we doing? Have my first ante-natal appt on March 29th for blood and urine tests. Wish it was my scan, 12 weeks is dragging!


----------



## repogirl813

I still feel pretty crappy today think I'm gonna call the docs even though I have a feeling that I'm just gonna get blown off and my concerns and fears aren't gonna be heard


----------



## DrGomps

sorry repo girl..they should do an early scan to make sure you bean is in the right place with the symptoms you are having...oh and I see you are in the US...get a second opinion!! Or third!! (if your insurance allows) Find a place that does early scans!! Hopefully you have good insurance.

wanna-b-mummy, at least when you have your scan you baby will look like a baby!! Right now it sort of looks like a blob...but it is a relief to know its progressing as it should. Its a shame they don't do early scans in the UK.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and ladies...for all of you with morning sickness...these seabands are incredible!! I am wearing them pretty much 24/7...though I took them off briefly this morning because it made my fingers feel funny, but as soon as I did...nausea/dizziness came crashing back!!


----------



## repogirl813

thanks andrea, I called docs and they're going to talk to the doc this afternoon as he's in surgery this morning and see if he wants me to come in for a sxan or if he just wants to see me soo now I just wait til after lunch to hear back from him


----------



## DrGomps

repo, ok good...sounds like they are taking you seriously!! And I am sure everything is fine...but they should do there best to help there patient feel at ease!! Stress/worry is bad for the baby! Doing a scan is not that difficult!! Sheesh. They might even be able to detect a heartbeat....:D


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you so much for helping me get some tickers added. I cant wait to go to the doctors but got to wait for my insurance to go thru and its driving me crazy..


----------



## fides

bby, sorry you're getting sick, but at least that's a good sign, right?

Nyn, have fun with the cabbage test & hope it works for ya - we're still on the fence as to if we're going to find out the gender before the baby's born - don't know if i want to know!

repo, i hope you get to go in today, and i hope you get a scan to put your mind at ease. :hugs:

I just have to say, mad props to the pregnant chics on here who already have little toddlers/babies/young 'uns to take care of while they are going through morning sickness! I told my mom yesterday that I am more exhausted than the last time, so I don't know how she did it during her third pregnancy with 2 kids to look after!


----------



## LoolaBear

i am completely numb :cry::cry: just found out a good friend of mine that i met on a different forum passed away this morning shes leaving behind 4 very gorgeous children (1 who has Noonans syndrome) and a very loving partner who were due to get married in less than a months time :cry::cry:
puts life into so much perspective when someone so kind and caring gets taken away.


----------



## repogirl813

ohh loola that's horrible I am soo sorry to hear that I just went through the same thing with a neighbor friend of mine she was 46 and passed away suddenly at home in november leaving behind a 7 year old boy and 12 year old girl and a wonderful husband


----------



## DrGomps

Loola, I am so sorry for your loss. can't imagine the pain her family is going through.

This has been a tough year..a friend of mine committed suicide at age 25, a family friend of my husbands dropped dead of a heart attack at 29 and my husbands cousin who has 4 small children under the age of 10 has advanced pancreatic cancer. Life is tough...really puts into perspective the miracle that is happening inside our bodies now. 

In Judaism, its forbidden for a pregnant woman to enter a cemetery. Is that the same with other religions?


----------



## k8y

loola sorry to hear about your friend :( :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> Loola, I am so sorry for your loss. can't imagine the pain her family is going through.
> 
> This has been a tough year..a friend of mine committed suicide at age 25, a family friend of my husbands dropped dead of a heart attack at 29 and my husbands cousin who has 4 small children under the age of 10 has advanced pancreatic cancer. Life is tough...really puts into perspective the miracle that is happening inside our bodies now.
> 
> In Judaism, its forbidden for a pregnant woman to enter a cemetery. Is that the same with other religions?

that i know of yes, its not just judaism that ive heard of this. I entered one when i was 10 weeks pregnant with the twins as it was DH's grandads funeral. I didnt even stop to think about it really but sometiems when i do i wish i hadnt, not so much of what could have happened but in a way i felt like i was rubbing it in the faces of the lost souls, their lives had ended and i was creating two more. :shrug: i dunno jsut felt weird afterwards.


----------



## k8y

so.. after my a&e on Sunday I was gonna wait till Tuesday to go to the docs as I was working all day monday, but was getting pains on Monday so made an emergency appointment. Saw the doc and he wants me to go for an early scan but said that its best for the midwife to book me in when I go for my first appointment tomorrow with her. Ill let you all know how I get on :)


----------



## fides

oh, loola - that is very sad news - so sorry to hear that!

k8y, can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow!

DrG, regarding the cemeteries - for Christianity, there are no bans, but like loola said, it might feel really awkward (and I don't know what religion she is - just using her experience as an example), so I guess it would be more of a personal choice than a prohibition for a Christian. I have heard that it was an old Chinese custom for pregnant women not to go, but I don't know about any other religions or cultural practices.


----------



## repogirl813

I go in tomorrow at 1130 to check placement and growth of the baby I am really nervous now!!!


----------



## repogirl813

what are my chances of hearing a heartbeat at 6 and a half weeks???


----------



## padbrat

Higher than my chances as 5.5 weeks lol

Loola... so sorry chick ((hugs))

Am soooooo crapping it for tomorrow... don;t wanna go ... wanna sit here in blisssful ignorance believing I am having a healthy baby.... booo to docs who wanna smash my dream!!


----------



## LoolaBear

erugh my morning sickness is hitting me again! it struck literally 5 minutes after having my breakfast this morning so that didnt stay down :( and now im feeling sicky again :( i dont eat because i enjoy it now i jsut eat because i have to otherwise my stomach starts to hurt, if it didnt i would quite happily go all day not eating and just drink water.


----------



## padbrat

I would so much happier if I had a touch of that stuff Loola... send some to me!! LOL


----------



## LoolaBear

padbrat said:


> I would so much happier if I had a touch of that stuff Loola... send some to me!! LOL

your more than welcome to have it! ive got it worse than when i was pregnant with my twins! x


----------



## padbrat

I only got MS after I lost my twins... how screwed up in that?? And I had it so bad I dropped 3 dress sizes in a few weeks lol


----------



## LoolaBear

padbrat said:


> I only got MS after I lost my twins... how screwed up in that?? And I had it so bad I dropped 3 dress sizes in a few weeks lol

yeah with the twins i ended up thinner after having them then i was before concieving them :wacko: i was back in normal clothes 2 weeks after having them.
with Sonnie i gained 2st in the 17 short weeks i was carrying her! and this time i am now 4lbs lighter than i was last week! x


----------



## padbrat

Oooooo could it be twins again????

I reckon def not for me as I am bloated and huge already!!! LOL


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies!

Loola that's so sad :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss!

k8y.. hope all goes okay at midwife and let us know about the scan! 

Repo and padbrat.. fingers, toes, legs and everything crossed for you both for tomorrow!

Busy day here... feeling hungry and nauseous!! 

xxx


----------



## Angelique

Loola I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.... its tough to lose someone, and tougher I think when you know who they leave behind. 

Ok ladies I have a question.... I am still having that terrible pain in my ovary area on my right side.... I don't think its ectopic... ok I am praying its not, but i am thinking more along the lines of an ovarian cyst.... should I call and tell the doc that I am having this pain? maybe I will get a scan... to check on the baby.... I don't know if I should because its not constant, it was here bad this morning, and now its faded away, but it worries me that it COULD be Tubal... 

I did have these pains before I ever ended up pregnant.... just with the scare of tubal pregnancy I am stressed about it.


----------



## LoolaBear

Angelique said:


> Loola I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.... its tough to lose someone, and tougher I think when you know who they leave behind.
> 
> Ok ladies I have a question.... I am still having that terrible pain in my ovary area on my right side.... I don't think its ectopic... ok I am praying its not, but i am thinking more along the lines of an ovarian cyst.... should I call and tell the doc that I am having this pain? maybe I will get a scan... to check on the baby.... I don't know if I should because its not constant, it was here bad this morning, and now its faded away, but it worries me that it COULD be Tubal...
> 
> I did have these pains before I ever ended up pregnant.... just with the scare of tubal pregnancy I am stressed about it.

its ok hun, if it were ectopic at the stage your at now the pain would more than likely be unbareable.
it is more than likely a corpus luteum cyst and this is ok, its just a little cyst that forms where the egg gets released from and stays until the placenta starts taking over as its produces the progesterone to help keep hold of baby.
it is an annoying pain but it is nice to have it as it reassures me that its there and producing lots of lovely progesterone holding onto my baby .


----------



## LoolaBear

padbrat said:


> Oooooo could it be twins again????
> 
> I reckon def not for me as I am bloated and huge already!!! LOL

i had a twins dream the other night and now with the symptoms (as they are worse than with the twins) i cant shake the spooky feeling that it is, eek


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo Loola!! When is your scan so you will know?


----------



## LoolaBear

i dont know yet, ive got my midwife appointment on the 31st and she will get me booked in for my scan then.
but im thinking about going ot see my GP and seeing if he thinks its a good idea if i go for an early scan due to my high risk of multiples and due to my loss at 17 weeks. x


----------



## padbrat

Worth a try Loola I reckon.


----------



## repogirl813

angelique I'm having the same pains but on the left side started getting much worse this morning but then faded away as I went I called the docs office an explained the pains and told them it comes and goes and sometimes isn't soo bad, I was having shoulder pain but it has faded so I didn't mention that to them but they scheduled me to come in tomorrow for an early scan


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm not trying to be an idiot but this is my first pregnancy what does BFP stand for?


----------



## qwk

bfp = big fat positive! :)

loola - so sorry to hear about your friend :( :hugs:

k8y - hope you get good news at your scan!

same to repo and padbrat.. FX for your scans!!

angelique - i would just call! i called over tiny bit of spotting, and got a scan within an hour - and it really helped put my mind at ease.


----------



## bbygurl719

oh now really feel like an idiot been trying to figure it out for 2 days now lol.. oh well just got to learn all this stuff being my first pregnancy


----------



## qwk

don't feel bad, there are a staggering number of acronyms on this site!! :)


----------



## alybel

It can be embarrassing when you use one of the acronyms in "real life" and whoever you are talking to just stares at you and wonders what you are talking about!


----------



## alybel

so is anyone else here not getting an ultrasound until 13 weeks? (NT scan)


----------



## MummyCat

Me...it looks like. 

My midwife is booking me in on Wed next week, but said on the voicemail she left me, even though my Dr has asked her to get me an early scan, she doesn't think EPAU will do it unless I've had spotting/bad cramps. I had to text her to confirm my availability and did mention that my Dr wanted me to see a consultant due to my history and the medication I'm on...so we'll see what happens on Wed.

I think i'll be okay to wait till 12 weeks. Last time I had an early scan at 8 weeks and all was fine then still lost the baby at 10 weeks... so i guess i feel what will happen will happen!!


----------



## bbygurl719

I wont know when im getting it unfortantly i have no insurance right now. I've got to wait to get the pregnancy medicaid. and if i have to wait 45days like they say it can take up to ill b 10w3d before i can even schdule an appointmeny it sucks


----------



## alybel

Well you can wait with me... time just seems to be dragging so slowly... I will be counting down the days until 28 April.


----------



## DrGomps

bbygurl...I am assuming your are in the us since you mentioned medicaid...can you go to planned parenthood or some other clinic to at least do all the tests? Is this your first baby?

Goodluck on the scans K8y, padbrat, & repo!! What a busy day for us!! Hopefully all will be well..looking forward to some lovely pics!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Well I went to the health department and got my proof of pregnancy and my due date and thats all i can do until i get the medicaid as far as i kno. and yes im in the is and yes this is my first baby.


----------



## Mistycat

Sad morning for me, I have just said goodbye to my little bean at 5 weeks 2 days - so I'm leaving the thread. Good luck to everyone else xx:cry::cry:


----------



## alybel

MistyCat - I am so sorry..


----------



## k8y

so sorry mistycat :(


----------



## Nyn

I'm so sorry Mistycat :( I hope you are back soon hun :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry mistycat


----------



## MummyCat

Oh MistyCat, so sorry honey :hugs: hope you keep trying and are back in 1st Tri soon with a sticky bean!! xxx


----------



## babydustcass

So sorry Mistycat xx


----------



## Boothh

hi please can i join? my story is long and complicated! feb2010 found i was pregnant with due date 20/11/10 ended in a mmc in april, was absolutly heartbroken, we ttc again and had 2 early mcs in july10 and december10, we were referred to fertility specialist this febuary and i was given a scan a few weeks ago showing i have PCOS, we decided to give up trying as we didnt know if it was ever going to happen again and seemed our son was a fluke! ive felt sick the last week so i just thought id do a test and there it was a BFP!! ive done 5more tests and a digi and all have confirmed im pregnant! been to the docs too and he seems positive and my booking app is on the 30th march! :) please keep your fingers crossed for my little miracle! from what i can work out my due date is 22/11/11 just 2 days after my mmc due date so here i am back in november pregnancy group! lets hope i get to stay til the end this time! i will most probably be getting a c-section as i had a bad tear with my son and consultant has advised that is the safest option!

look forward to getting to know you ladies and congratulations to everybody! xxx


----------



## repogirl813

welcome boothh


----------



## repogirl813

4 hours and 45 minutes til my scan yippie


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Boothh... hope this is a sticky bean! :dust:

Repo, hope it all goes okay!! xxx


----------



## Boothh

good luck at your scan repo! did you go private? im going to book one for about 8weeks as my mmc baby stopped growing at 6+5 so i want to know everything is carrying on past that iykwim xx


----------



## repogirl813

no they are doing one because of cramping and stuff. they just wanna cover their bases as i have had 2 mc


----------



## Boothh

aww sorry hun, :hugs: im going to ask at my booking for an earlier one because of mc, the doctor did say its an option, he offered me hcg bloods but i decided not to take them as i didnt want to have extra things to worry about! hope everything goes well today hun xxx


----------



## qwk

so sorry mistycat :( :( :hugs:



good luck repo, and welcome boothh


----------



## alybel

Welcome Boothh - I also have PCOS so was a little surprised by this pregnancy :)


----------



## qwk

so have you guys been checking to see how much weight you've gained? i've gained four pounds, which seems like a lot for just 6 weeks!! but i've been eating rather healthy, just probably more than usual...


----------



## repogirl813

qwk i have gained 7 and am doing nothing differently than before and this has me very worried because im not a small girl to begin with im in the plus size


----------



## Boothh

i was dieting because im getting married in july! so i weighed myself on monday and thats when i got my bfp so i know my pre pregnancy weight (+2lbs more than my pre preg weight with my son!) i put on 4stone with my son through being a fat pig and being incredibly lazy which i am determined not to do this time (sure i wont get chance to be lazy as i have a house to run and a toddler to keep in check this time :haha: ) 

im not bothered about putting weight on but i dont want to go over the top like last time ive learnt truly that pregnancy is not an excuse to pig out because it takes soo much hard work and effort to lose that weight again! im going to try and eat more healthily this time and keep active! thats if i dont get SPD like last time!


----------



## DrGomps

mistycat, I am so sorry for you loss :hugs:

welcome boothh...fx'ed this one is stick for you!!

Repo...Fx'ed that your scan goes well!! 

qwk..I have gained alot of weight, at least 10lbs...I am actually a bit concerned...and honestly, I swear I am not eating that much and I am exercising!!! I am hoping its mainly water weight and it slows down....I have already got a little bump going on (you can see pics on my blog).


----------



## qwk

phew well i'm glad it's not just me!!! :D

i keep reading that you're supposed to gain 5 pounds in the first trimester and i'm like uhh yeah, almost there now. woops. oh well! i figure it's more important to be getting the right nutrients than to gain the right amount of weight.


----------



## Boothh

with my son i gained 10lbs in first tri!! hope i dont do that this time, i know i said before about it being no excuse to pig out but aslong as baby is healthy who cares about a few extra lbs! Jesse was 8lb 9oz at birth and born on edd so deff a nice healthy weight ! haha x


----------



## Boothh

what symptoms is everybody having at the moment? xx


----------



## DrGomps

I am seriously not pigging out, trying really hard to eat well. been even tracking my intake..ugh!! I really wanted to hide my pregnancy for as long as possible but seeming as my belly is expanding at an alarming rate!


----------



## repogirl813

i hear you drg, i am just hoping my weight is bloating and will all go down soon, but like i said i am bigger and maybe the water is just pushing out on all my fat lol


----------



## Boothh

i wish i had your belly looking at your blog haha i already look about 5months pregnant! my stomach has never been flat since having my son haha, im really bloated i even have a maternity top on today haha x


----------



## repogirl813

my doctor will not be happy they wanted me to lose atleast 20 pounds before i got pregnant i lost 5 and now i've put it all on so i can't even say that i lost anything


----------



## repogirl813

but at the same time because of my cramping and so forth they told me to stop using the treadmill for the time being, they even told me to stop working but im waiting til after scan today to make that decision. how am i suppose to keep from gaining a million pounds if i cant do anything. I had toxemia with my daughter weighed 208 when i gave birth and now im freaking out thinking this will happen again as i am currently sitting at 206, now i really wish i would have worked a bit harder to lose weight beforehand!!!


----------



## Boothh

dont worry about it hun, a healthy baby is all that matters, after everything thats happened if i gained 10stone this pregnancy id still be happy if i got a healthy baby at the end! if you need to rest you need to rest dont feel bad about it! xx


----------



## repogirl813

i am really nervous for my scan today with my mmc they didnt do a scan til 12 weeks where they determined the baby had stopped growing around 5 weeks and i was 4 weeks and 3 days with the chemical last month i just keep telling myself as long as i can see a heartbeat today thats all i am asking for though i know its possible to only see a sac and a pole but i'm praying i need this to ease my mind.

booth i know and i am relaxing because thats what they said to do but i just bought a treadmill in feb to try to get in shape after the chemical last month and have got to use it only a few times :( i really thought doing a mile walk a day throughout my pregnancy would be really good for me and hopefully stop me from gaining 40-60 pounds like i did with my 2 full term pregnancies


----------



## Boothh

hun i bought an excercise bike in febuary too, because i was trying to get in shape for my wedding! you will get plenty of use out of it when you have your lovely baby in november :) xx


----------



## Angelique

Boothh said:


> hi please can i join? my story is long and complicated! feb2010 found i was pregnant with due date 20/11/10 ended in a mmc in april, was absolutly heartbroken, we ttc again and had 2 early mcs in july10 and december10, we were referred to fertility specialist this febuary and i was given a scan a few weeks ago showing i have PCOS, we decided to give up trying as we didnt know if it was ever going to happen again and seemed our son was a fluke! ive felt sick the last week so i just thought id do a test and there it was a BFP!! ive done 5more tests and a digi and all have confirmed im pregnant! been to the docs too and he seems positive and my booking app is on the 30th march! :) please keep your fingers crossed for my little miracle! from what i can work out my due date is 22/11/11 just 2 days after my mmc due date so here i am back in november pregnancy group! lets hope i get to stay til the end this time! i will most probably be getting a c-section as i had a bad tear with my son and consultant has advised that is the safest option!
> 
> xxx



Welcome to the group!! I also have PCOS, so bad that I nearly lost all my hair and gained 80 pounds before I got it under control.... we tried for just over a year to get here, so I know how hard it is... sorry for your loss of your little on, I'm sure this will be the magic month!

look forward to getting to know you ladies and congratulations to everybody!


----------



## Angelique

repogirl813 said:


> qwk i have gained 7 and am doing nothing differently than before and this has me very worried because im not a small girl to begin with im in the plus size



I am so SOOOO glad to know I am not the only one here who is not a stick thin super model..... I mean... no offense to those who are.... I'm jealous, but its just not me

So I am right there with you Repo, I have gained about 2 pounds, and I don't want to gain, but I have been so genuinly hungry. uckily I have stuck to healthy foods for the most part


----------



## repogirl813

T -1 hour!!!!! watching 1 born every minute on dvr while i wait!!!


----------



## Boothh

i just ate a foot long turkey sub.. yum. ¬_¬


----------



## LoolaBear

well i had gained 4lbs but since MS has kicked into overdrive i have lost that 4lbs again so am now back to the weight i was before falling pregnant. at this rate i will have a pregnancy exactly the same as the twins. for each lb of baby weight gained i lost a lb of my actual body weight so through out my pregnancy i stayed the same weight even with two in there! and after i gave birth i was about 2stone lighter than when i first fell pregnant!
in a way im secretly hoping that thats the case this time as it will definately help me to feel good right after giving birth lol


----------



## Boothh

ive just had to come and get in bed for alie down i feel horrid, my sister is baby sitting downstairs for an hour for me thankgod!


----------



## babydustcass

aww boothh, hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## k8y

just been to my booking in appointment with the midwife, pretty boring stuff, filling out paperwork and doing blood pressure. Have an early scan booked for Monday so thats scary and exciting all at the same time. Fingers crossed everything is going to be ok. :)


----------



## fides

MistyCat, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

booth, so sorry for your losses, and congrats on your bfp - welcome!

repo, can't wait to hear how it goes! 

qwk, i'm now a net gain of zero, thanks to this past week of morning sickness - guess that makes me like loola this week. i had gained 2 lb, but now they are gone.


afm, seems like my morning sickness is easing up just a tad - anyone have that happen to them before? with the miscarried baby, i was sick non-stop for weeks 6-13, so i'm hoping this is a good sign - i've seen online that for some women, morning sickness can come and go in intensity, and that some women only get it for a few days total!


----------



## LoolaBear

fides said:


> booth, so sorry for your losses, and congrats on your bfp - welcome!
> 
> repo, can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> qwk, i'm now a net gain of zero, thanks to this past week of morning sickness - guess that makes me like loola this week. i had gained 2 lb, but now they are gone.
> 
> 
> afm, seems like my morning sickness is easing up just a tad - anyone have that happen to them before? with the miscarried baby, i was sick non-stop for weeks 6-13, so i'm hoping this is a good sign - i've seen online that for some women, morning sickness can come and go in intensity, and that some women only get it for a few days total!

i do get the odd day of rest, it tends to be really bad for about 4 days then i get a day of nothing maybe two if im lucky then my sickness comes back. its due to the fluctuating levels. xx


----------



## fides

thanks, loola, glad it's not just me - i'll take it as a good sign, and i'll use this time to get in some of the calcium and protein i've been lacking!


----------



## Finsmummy

Hi Ladies,

Hope youre all well. The nausea has kicked in a bit for me and Im off a lot of foods/smells. I just keep nibbling and hope it helps. I need to put weight on anyway as seeing a dietitian, so being PG may help!

Its still not feeling real for me strangely. I think its because I havent told anyone and time goes slowly! Have my booking in next week so may feel more real then.

I have really sore boobs and need to invest in new undies! Just wondering what type to buy as I dont have much shape to play with (ahem, excuse the pun!) Any ideas?


----------



## DrGomps

oh my gosh, its such a beautiful day here...I just want to run around outside and enjoy it!!! Happy saint paddy's day everyone!! 

still fighting off a cold here...so awful, can't take anything for relief either.

My seabands were working great, until this morning. LOL!! Big fail. 

Head hurts something massive...may go home for a lie down then come back.


----------



## repogirl813

sono went good heartbeat of 128 and gained a day official due date of nov 4th


----------



## DrGomps

Yay!!! Congrats!! Is this your first!! What a great heartbeat!! Pictures please!! (hehehe!)


----------



## kcali

Repo girl - thats great news! I have my first appt april 11th and I can hardly stand it. Time just seems to tick by - SLOWLY!!! :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

yaay congrats repo! :D xx

i just got up from my nap, dont feel any better for it though just more groggy!!


----------



## srm0421

Hey all, I have been reading but not really posting. Sorry for those who are sick, I get little bouts of sickness, mostly dizziness though, My ear just started hurting. I have my first scan next tuesday. I will be 6w5d but the drs think I will be 8w2d cuz my LMP so I am preparing myself for them to tell me I am not measuring right blah blah blah.


----------



## padbrat

Misty Cat.. Terrible news hun.. so sorry ((hugs))

Welcome Booth!

Had my first scan today at 5+3 and saw a sac, but nothing else measured around 5mm according to my Hubby cos I was too scared to look. My Obs Cons was quite happy with that although I continue to worry. Obs says that I am a late OV'er and didn't OV until day 18/19 so we see exactly what she was expecting.

I am back next Thursday for another scan.


----------



## padbrat

am 5+3 despite ticker cos I have a 30 day cycle lol


----------



## bbygurl719

I have gained 5lbs.. and i had morning sickness for a couple day when first found out but the past 2 days havent had any just nasua


----------



## repogirl813

when my hubby gets home tonight i will put some pics up i'm not very good with the stuff!!! but really just looks like a little blob lol


----------



## bbygurl719

Since i found out i was pregnant when i wake up in the morning im awake i used to sleep in the afternoon while my OH's girls were at school but dont do that anymore. Has asnyone else been this way? And Is there anyone here thats a smoker and having trouble quiting?


----------



## repogirl813

bbygurl719 said:


> Since i found out i was pregnant when i wake up in the morning im awake i used to sleep in the afternoon while my OH's girls were at school but dont do that anymore. Has asnyone else been this way? And Is there anyone here thats a smoker and having trouble quiting?



yes bby have tried for past 2 weeks to quit i can't getover the hump!!


----------



## Boothh

i quit as soon as i found out on monday, i quit with my son and mcs too, im sorry but i think its incredibly selfish to carry on smoking, its simple just chuck your cigs away dont buy anymore and dont smoke however much you want to, i really find it disgusting when people carry on smoking my SIL did, (shes due next week) and after everything iv been through i just think how can anyone be so selfish as to deliberatly harm their own baby, i could not have that on my conscience, sorry if that sounds harsh but thats the way i feel, i smoke alot and if i can quit cold turkey so can anyone, however much you want one is it really worth it!


----------



## bbygurl719

I've been trying to since i found out 3/11/11 and everday i say im going to do it something stresses me out to cause me to smoke. i cant stand it i want to quit. maybe we can help each other somehow?


----------



## LoolaBear

i quit when i was 5 weeks pregnant with the twins and never looked back since, yes it was damn hard but i jsut kept thinking about the health of my babies and thinking i was doing it for them
now i cannot stand the smell of ciggies, the look of them let alone the taste of them :haha: 
and i feel better within myself for it as well. i say keep trying ladies it is completely worth it in the end! xx


----------



## DrGomps

padfoot, gestational sac or yolk sac? Do you have a picture? Thats good that the doctors aren't concerned. 

bbgurl, good luck with quitting...now it can be hard, ( I had to quit caffeine) but it will pay off in the end.


----------



## repogirl813

boothh, every body has their things that they struggle with for me i work 50 hours a week and witht he public at the i have some very stressfull days and its those days that i just need a cig, sorry if you find that to be selfish or whichever and you are entitled to your opinion. Thing is we both just said we were struggling with quiting you really didnt have to be so harsh about it and say that if you could do it anyone can, we all lead different lives and some deal with things differently.


----------



## repogirl813

yes bby lets try to have each other help one another maybe if we have someone to go through it with will make it 10x easier i want to do it for my baby if everyone would just leave me be for a few days id be good to go lol


----------



## Boothh

i dont think lifestyle or stress or whatever is an excuse, would you sit next your babys crib and light up? i think not.. if anything happened could you live with yourself knowing it could be your fault for smoking? all im saying is, is it really worth it for that few minutes, end of the story is no it isnt worth it at all! 
i just cant understand how anyone could do it?! thats just my opinion, not meant to sound harsh at all, and you say your trying to quit which is better than nothing, i suppose even cutting down is better than carrying on the same, good luck to you and i hope you manage to quit asap x


----------



## repogirl813

i'm sorry ladies if i seem selfish because i smoke but im sorry boothh for you to judge me in that way because i have an addiction to cigs then i'm sorry my doctor was actually happy today that i had cut from 1 pack to half a pack this week my next step is not at all while at work to quitting all together.

Maybe im just a bit emotional when someone is judging me but i feel i am taking a good step sorry all!!


----------



## padbrat

DrGomps said:


> padfoot, gestational sac or yolk sac? Do you have a picture? Thats good that the doctors aren't concerned.
> 
> bbgurl, good luck with quitting...now it can be hard, ( I had to quit caffeine) but it will pay off in the end.

Dunno which... I was too scared to look so am relying on Hubby's extremely crap description:haha:.... which went along the lines of.."it was round, which is better than last time and was about 5mm"...:dohh:

I am soooo praying that we see more next week...:cry:


----------



## repogirl813

ok well i must log off here for a while as i'm just getting irritated and it's probably just my emotions but it's best for me to step away. And i have had mc's by the way boothy and quit when i found out with them and guess what when i lost those babies i turned back to having my stress reliever!!!


----------



## Boothh

i didnt mean to upset you its just my opinion, i am addicted too its not like its easy, i want a cigarette all the time but i just dont have one because for me i just personally couldnt bring myself to do it, 
you are taking a great step like i said before cutting down at all is great and a really good thing for the health of your baby, obviously everybody is different and it isnt as easy for everyone to quit as it is for me so im lucky in that respect, 
this is a public forum and you will find people with opnions that dont match yours, 
i dont mean to upset you personally, x


----------



## Boothh

repogirl813 said:


> ok well i must log off here for a while as i'm just getting irritated and it's probably just my emotions but it's best for me to step away. And i have had mc's by the way boothy and quit when i found out with them and guess what when i lost those babies i turned back to having my stress reliever!!!


yeah and so have i had mcs and quit straight away with them, when things went wrong of course i started again, the fact your taking this so personally is probably because you know im right, never was aimed directly at you it was a general opinion of anybody who smokes while pregnant, im not arguing with you, you need to remember a public forum you will find opinions that differ to yours and need to take it with a pinch of salt, also when reading things you could be turning the tone differently to what the writer intended, 
im not apologising again.


----------



## bbygurl719

It hasn,t even been a week for me and i went being awake 12 hours a day smokin 1 pack and now from 4:30 in the morning til midnight smokin only 1/2 a pack or less. This is my first pregnancy and havent had or wanted to quit before so its a little bit of a struggle. Plus my OH and my ENTIRE family smoke and that makes it alot harder. But i think im doing pretty damn well at it. and yes stress causes ME to smoke. And everyone i kno that has been pregnant has smoked throughout there pregnancy and the doctors here dont force you to do it cuz it can cause stress on the BABY.


----------



## bbygurl719

and that wasnt intended harsh either and i know everyones going to have there own opinoin on it and i respect that.


----------



## Boothh

if everyone you knew jumped off a bridge would you do it..


----------



## Boothh

if your making an effort to quit than thats great and i wish everybody every luck with that, i cant help my opinion i guess it is something i feel extremely strongly about with my OH being extremely asthmatic and his mum chain smoking during pregnancy..


----------



## repogirl813

and though yes it is a public forum and you are completely entitled to your own opinion but also in the same breathe i am here for support not for somebody who thinks she is better off because she laid her cigs down and never turned back to put me down and tell me i am being selfish!! No i don't think your right in any way becaus ei don't believe any one person should ever look down on someone and that is what you have done here!! I am a wonderful person and will make a wonderful mom to my 3rd baby!!! And so will bby, bby just message me we will work on our own plan of quiting so we do not have to hear her opinion on what horrible people we are!!!!


----------



## Boothh

:dohh: never said you were a horrible person, i dont think i am better than you either or for one second think you wont be an amazing mother, i never said any of that, your taking my GENERAL opinion way too personally, your judging me just the same, your assuming i think im better than you, i think your a horrible person, etc etc when infact im just stating my opinion which will not change whatever you say, if you want to get all arsey because your offended by my opinion (which im definatly not alone in) then maybe a forum isnt a place for you..


----------



## repogirl813

yep maybe not i came for support not for someone to tell me that i am being selfish!!!!!!!! sorry


----------



## Boothh

well what do you expect you must know smoking during pregnancy is generally frowned upon :dohh: you really thought nobody would say anything suggesting that?


----------



## bbygurl719

well i understand you feel that way about it but they way it was writin was really harsh. You coulda said it in a nicer way.


----------



## Boothh

theres really no nice way to put it... like i said i wish you every luck with quitting, we are just going round in circles now.


----------



## bbygurl719

Actually smoking isnt frowned on from were im from. They want you to quit but its your choice to do so or not. And back when they didnt kno all the stuff the do now everyone who smoked. smoked during pregnancy. And look at the people our age we are all FINE. I kno my gramma smoked with my mom and my mom smoked with me and my brother..


----------



## Boothh

science and technology has moved on though.. 

https://quitsmoking.about.com/od/tobaccostatistics/a/SGRpregnancy.htm

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/smoking_during_pregnancy.html

https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/what-are-the-dangers-of-smoking-during-pregnancy


----------



## Boothh

and to be fair everyone i know whos mum smoked, has at least got asthma, quite alot spent time in special care, had a low birth weight, were premature, etc etc etc


----------



## bbygurl719

my mom smoke and everything was fine and healthy with me i dont got asthma, didnt spend time in special care, i was almost 8lbs at birth and i was born on my due date so i dont see were that is very true. Everyone ive known to smoke is the same thing i havent seen one of my many of friends or family that smoke have there baby spend time in special car but anyways i dont with this conversation becuase everything you say just seems to come out rude!!!!


----------



## Boothh

its not coming out rude you are just overly defensive..


Risk factors
Women who smoke during their pregnancy have an increased risk factor for many pregnancy complications. Some of the possible complications include:

&#8226;Increased risk of an ectopic pregnancy 
&#8226;Increased risk of miscarriage or stillbirth. Smoking is believed to be responsible for 115,000 miscarriages a year and 5,600 stillbirths 
&#8226;Increased risk of placenta previa, a dangerous condition whereby the placenta covers the cervix 
&#8226;Increased risk of placental abruption. This is when the placenta separates from the wall of the uterus, denying all oxygen to your baby 
&#8226;Increased risk of preterm birth. Babies born prematurely can suffer more breathing problems and have long hospital stays among other health problems 
&#8226;Increased risk of apnea (breathing lapses) and Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS or crib death) in babies born to mothers who smoked or who were exposed to second hand smoke after birth 
&#8226;Greater chance of genetic defects, such as cleft palate or cleft lip 
&#8226;Increased vaginal bleeding


----------



## repogirl813

ok booth, well to be fair on both sides then i'm going to end this. All she asked was if anyone else was struggling to quit she didnt ask for anyone to jump all over those who are having trouble with it. Good for you for quitting and congrats and i really do wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. 


I am a smoker attempting to quit ladies any support would be nice as i think thats all bby was looking for. To those of you who have kicked the habit huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Boothh

cant we seriously just change the subject as obviously nobody is going to agree, 

thankyou repo, and as ive said numerous times good luck to you that are quitting and well done on making that decision!


----------



## LoolaBear

RIGHT! common ladies lets just forget about it now, i aplaud those who are trying to quit, it has been proven that quitting by 20 weeks still has a good effect on the baby so even if it takes you to 20 weeks to quit then that is fine, your trying that is all that matters.
Yes I THINK smoking during pregnancy is disgusting but my thoughts are only aimed at those who chain smoke during pregnancy who dont give two thoughts about what it COULD do to their baby, my thoughts arent directed at everyone as there are some people that no matter how hard they try they just cannot quit altogether but i aplaud them when even if they just cut down on the ciggies.
It took me since i was 18 to quit smoking, but i didnt quit until i was 22 so it can take a long time as things get thrown in our paths that make it all the more difficult.

so to those who have already quit, congratulations, to those who are trying to quit congratulations at least you are trying and you kno you are trying your hardest, and if youve cut down then all the more congrats for you.

So now lets just leave it there, we all joined this thread for a chat, rant, laugh. talk about problems, and not to be judged in anyway shape or form (boothh your comment was a bit vague so it could have been taken as a bit personal, but thats not your fault hun) yes opinions are valued and everyones will be different but please lets not be harsh about it and agree to disagree as this is not waht we want to see as it does bring the helpful fun tone of the thread down a bit.

if you do feel the need to continue it then please do it via PM.

Right so ive just eaten the most gorgeous home made chicken kiev with a creamy peppercorn sauce and salad and coleslaw, yum yum yum and its not made me feel sick!! :dance:


----------



## Boothh

LoolaBear said:


> RIGHT! common ladies lets just forget about it now, i aplaud those who are trying to quit, it has been proven that quitting by 20 weeks still has a good effect on the baby so even if it takes you to 20 weeks to quit then that is fine, your trying that is all that matters.
> *Yes I THINK smoking during pregnancy is disgusting but my thoughts are only aimed at those who chain smoke during pregnancy who dont give two thoughts about what it COULD do to their baby, my thoughts arent directed at everyone as there are some people that no matter how hard they try they just cannot quit altogether but i aplaud them when even if they just cut down on the ciggies.*It took me since i was 18 to quit smoking, but i didnt quit until i was 22 so it can take a long time as things get thrown in our paths that make it all the more difficult.

wss^


my sister is making curry and i feel ill so i think i might just make some mashed potato and gravy.


----------



## Boothh

my LO one has just pooped and i think im gunna throw up when i change it. :(


----------



## Finsmummy

Right, anyone fancy a frothy hot chocolate with marshmallows? My hubby's making it :coffee:


----------



## LoolaBear

Finsmummy said:


> Right, anyone fancy a frothy hot chocolate with marshmallows? My hubby's making it :coffee:

ooooooo i would love one, with whippy cream as well but thats a no no for me :( i love whippy cream on hot chocolate but it is the only cream that makes me feel breathless (makes me feel like im having an asthma attack sometimes but thats mainly cos silly me panics when i cant find my inhaler and make it worse :blush: )

But yes Finsmummy a nice frothy hot chocolate with marshmallows for me please!! :coffee:


----------



## Boothh

i reeally want hot chocolate!! my LO is being a pain tonight and wont go to sleep, im soo tired i wish he would go to sleep but hes being so cute lol, i havnt even made dinner yet!


----------



## MummyCat

I'm exhausted.... just caught up on the last few pages and can not bring myself to write my thoughts! 

Glad we've moved on! 

Loola... your dinner sounds yummy! Unfortuantely FinnsMummy.. I can't stomach chocolate at the moment :saywhat: yeah... weird... but it happened when I was pregnant with Lottie! xx


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...great change of subject, I definitely think this forum should be a place where we support eachother and not judge eachother. 

Repo and bbygurl I think you are doing the right steps for whats right for you baby and yourselves. You will be the better for it and live long to see your kids have kids of their own!!

I learned that a friend of mine (now in her second trimester) smoked pot throughout her entire first trimester to help with her ms. Really disgusted me...mainly because she wasn't actually addicted..she just purposely started doing something to help herself have relief without a thought about her baby. 

You ladies are tampering down...which I think generally is the healthier way to quit something (your body goes into shock/withdrawals which is not good for either of you). Can you maybe switch to a combination with the gum/patch? NYC actually gives out the patch/gum to any new yorker who quits, so bbygurl, there may be a place in your area that you can get them. Also, cigs are SO expensive!! NYC, I think is the most expensive at a whopping $12/pack. 
think of all the amazing baby things you can buy!! I know you ladies can do it!! take it one day at a time.


----------



## DrGomps

sorry...just wanted to share my thoughts and happy to move on with the group.


----------



## Boothh

is anybody else going to be getting married while pregnant?


----------



## DrGomps

how is lottie doing mummycat?


----------



## MummyCat

Dr G... she's good ta! Still coughing loads... but at least it's shifting stuff now! :) Thanks for asking!!


----------



## fides

repo, i'm SO happy for you! congrats on a great scan & heartbeat!

padbrat, i laughed at your hubby's description of the scan - i'm sure mine have been the same way - he didn't even see the heartbeat when the tech pointed it out to us at our scan.


----------



## Angelique

Wow!! Some serious discussion today!! I missed a ton! Repogirl, so glad you had your scan and the doc is happy... 

Also to those of you who have managed to quit smoking, and those who are trying. I applaud you... way to go! I myself have never smoked in my life, but I can imagine how hard it is, because I have dieted my whole life, and I imagine its similar, honestly, stress makes you want to smoke, well lots of people stress makes us want to eat... and I KNOW smoking is an addiction and its different... I am just saying I sympathize with you guys, because I know how hard it is to give up something that makes you feel better, especially when we all feel so crappy. so love to all of you... and no more hurt feelings. 

Happy St. Patricks day to you all... last night a sneaky leprechaun strung green yarn all over our house across doors and down the stairs, in the living room and kitchen and turned our milk green.... my girls thought that was SO funny


----------



## babydustcass

OOO green milk! I love it!!! :D I bet that was really exciting for them!

George would love Green milk come to think of it!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you drG for what you said. I wasnt not trying to cause something like that. All i wanted to know is if someone was going thru what i was going thru and maybe try help one another quit.


----------



## fides

great idea on the yarn and green milk! love it! Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## qwk

wow intense in here today!!

let's see.. big congrats repogirl on your scan! very happy for you! :) and padbrat too!

and best of luck to those quitting smoking - my DH is an ex-smoker, and he always talks about how extremely difficult it was to quit. 

being pregnant is a big responsibility, but still, we can all only do our best, which means we will ALL make mistakes, whether it is smoking, eating the wrong things, not sleeping enough, accidentally having a drinking before finding out your pregnant, etc. but as long as you are doing your best, then you could not do anything more for you future LO! :)


----------



## saysib

I need to go back and read this whole thread, but I'm here - due Nov 16th with #2. Very excited to be here!


----------



## fides

welcome, saysib!!


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome saysib


----------



## repogirl813

welcome saysib!!!!our thread is getting soo big!!! we must have all been busy heeheehee!!


----------



## repogirl813

how do i get a link to my journel here i just can't figure out how to get it work in the siggy


----------



## Angelique

UGH.... ladies..... today, I slept till noon.... no biggie, I just did, then I got up, ran my errands, spent time with a good friend and her 2 year old son, and came home... thats it, and I am so tired, and more than sleepy and physically tired, I am mentaly tired as well. I can't focus, and I don't care about things I normally do. 

I also am over the top hungry... if my stomach is empty, I can feel my blood sugar drop bad and I get dizzy... Itake a medication, metformin, for PCOS, and it keeps blood sugar low in diabetic patients, but for PCOS it breaks through the insulin resistance, my body doesn't absorbe insulin as well as others and I think my dose may be too high... but IDK, I am calling the doc in the morning. cuz I feel like crap...


----------



## k8y

k8y said:


> just been to my booking in appointment with the midwife, pretty boring stuff, filling out paperwork and doing blood pressure. Have an early scan booked for Monday so thats scary and exciting all at the same time. Fingers crossed everything is going to be ok. :)

This seemed to get lost in thesmoking debate... some of you asked for me to let you know how I got on so thought i'd repost. :) Hope your all ok :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

anyone been referred for early scan? me has :wohoo:


----------



## babydustcass

no early scan for me :( would love to see my likkle bean in the next few weeks.


----------



## Boothh

welcome saysib! 

k8y - thats cool you got a scan so soon, i hope my midwife will give me one but my booking is not til 30th! good luck with your scan im sure all will be fine (and you too babyhopes!)

afm - i got a 2-3 on a digi this morning which im happy with i did one on tuesday and it was 1-2 so im happy its moving up, hopefully next week ill get a 3+ im beginning to believe it abit more now, been looking at maternity clothes and things (not going to buy til 2nd tri though) im glad i didnt throw my maternity things away from my son now so it means ill have a better choice of things to wear though im going to learn from my mistakes and just invest in some maternity leggings and tights!! walking pulling them up every 2minutes gets soo old soo fast!!


----------



## AndiPandi

Hi There I am due on the 15th according to all the the internet sites, 17th according to the midwife charts, either way I am 5 weeks 4 days today :) congratulations everyone


----------



## Boothh

babydustcass said:


> no early scan for me :( would love to see my likkle bean in the next few weeks.

have you thought of booking one? if my midwife doesnt let me have one im going to book one, the ones ive seen around me are all around £99 but definatly worth it for the reassurance! xx


----------



## alybel

I am not getting an early scan either..no symptoms yet. I'm thinking of taking another preg test just to make sure I am still pregnant! 

I went to the gym this afternoon and did a step class and when I got home I thought I would weigh myself as just prior to falling pregnant I was dieting and had lost about 25 pounds, and I am down a little bit more even though I am eating pretty bad and hardly exercising. I am hoping to not gain too much weight this pregnancy as it is so hard to lose afterwards.


----------



## Boothh

welcome andipandi! :) 


alybel i know how you feel, ive spent 15months dieting and got to +2lbs above my pre preg weight on monday the day i got my bfp! , going to really try not to pig out this time and stay active, i think it will lead to a healthier pregnancy over all and not as many lbs to shift at the end of it!! xx


----------



## alybel

Boothh - I am hoping for the same thing. However each pregnancy I have put on 30 kg (which I think converts to 65 pounds), I have always had high amniotic fluid levels and big babies but it takes me about 12 months to get back to pre-preg weight..


----------



## Boothh

my cravings with my son im sure didnt help, chips cheese and mayo sandwiches, kfc gravy, full fat coke, fizzy sweets and greggs sausage rolls, really not a good combo haha, i hope i crave fruit or something this time!! x


----------



## you&me

Hiya :wave:

Looks like I am due in November for this year as well as I was last year :dohh:

I have been feeling a little bit rough these last few days, had a test laying around so did it...and it was positive...by my dates at the moment I am due 27th November, can you please add me to the front page?


----------



## Boothh

congrats you&me x


----------



## pink_bow

:wave:

Welcome to all the new mummies to be!

How is everyone feeling? I've spoke to my midwife this morning & have my booking appointment next thursday :happydance: Looking forward to getting the ball rolling! xx


----------



## jengalley

Hi guys

I'm due 4 Nov 11 and am sooo excited but nervous too until the first 12 weeks is out of the way! I have just booked in for a private scan on 1 Apr 11 I just cant wait until the 12 week point! I think it will be the best £80 spent, congrats to all you November mummies xxxxxxx


----------



## repogirl813

my fx on your scan k8y, sorry it got lost in the thread yesterday!!!! and good luck to the other i saw posted with scans next week as well. I had mine done yesterday and it was great to see the heartbeat, but i still can't help but worry


----------



## bbygurl719

I dont want to sound like and idiot again but ive notice some of ur test pics have 2-3 and stuff like that im a new mommy to be could anyone tell me what that means?


----------



## pink_bow

bbygurl719 said:


> I dont want to sound like and idiot again but ive notice some of ur test pics have 2-3 and stuff like that im a new mommy to be could anyone tell me what that means?

The tests are called Clear blue digitals, they roughly tell you how far past conception you are. Mine says 2-3 which basically means that when I took the test I was 2-3 weeks past conception :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you! I'm trying to learn all this stuff on more ? what is mmc i kno what it is i think but what does it stand for?


----------



## you&me

MMC = Missed Miscarriage.


----------



## Boothh

clear blue digitals give you a basic idea of when conception was, 1-2 = 3-4weeks pregnant 2-3 = 4-5 weeks pregnant and 3+ = 5+ weeks pregnant! :) 

a MMC is a missed miscarriage when the baby stops developing but your body doesnt realise so you dont find out normally until your scan xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you all. I kinda feel stupid asking these questions but i guess you got to learn one way!


----------



## Boothh

dont feel stupid it can be really confusing with all the shortenings im sure you will pick them up in no time! :)


----------



## repogirl813

you're fine bby your better off to ask and to know then continue reading posts having no idea what anyones talking about lol


----------



## Boothh

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

here is the link to the abbreviations page, hopefully it will help some people out :)


----------



## DrGomps

saysib, andipandi, you & me, jen, welcome and congrats!!

bbgurl, I actually was wondering at first why the US clear blue digis didn't have the numbers, kind of annoying that they don't do the conception indicator in the US. 

k8y, good luck on the scan I am sure everything will go well!!


----------



## qwk

dr g - it also took me a while to figure out that we didn't have those in the US! the US probably wouldn't approve them or something 

k8y - good luck on your scan, sorry your post got lost, i think that happens pretty frequently on this thread!! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

What does a missed miscarrage mean never heard of it?


----------



## Boothh

bbygurl719 said:


> What does a missed miscarrage mean never heard of it?


i had one last year and wouldve been due last november, basically the baby stops developing (dies) but your body doesnt realise and carrys on with the pregnancy, so you still get symptoms, dont have pain or bleeding like you would in a normal mc , i found out at my scan at 10weeks that baby stopped growing at 6+5 and had to have an operation to remove everything as it wouldnt come out on its own x


----------



## bbygurl719

OMG WOW thats crazy.


----------



## Boothh

they arnt as common as normal mcs i dont think but it does happen often x


----------



## bbygurl719

I cant wait to go to the doctors but i have to wait for insurance it sucks.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, its rough. a friend of mine just had one...stopped growing at 5 weeks....which was why I was so nervous at my scans. once they detect a heartbeat that chance of a mmc goes down dramatically, so I feel much better.

my husband got us an ipad, I put some pregnancy books and children's books on there!! they have some nice interactive books.

so I weighed myself and I actually am up to a total gain of 15lbs! I don't know whats happening!! I mean I am working out, not eating that much (no more then pre pregnancy). also, my scale has a fat % calculator and my fat % has actually decreased...so its probably water and muscle right? My breasts are at least a cup size bigger (ugh, none of my bras fit!)


----------



## Boothh

im praying for a hb on my early scan i really am! i do have a good feeling this time though lots of symptoms and nice strong tests :) 
i think your boobies and water weight/ bloat will be alot of it hun! i dread to go on my scales im going to stick to weekly monday weigh ins to monitor my weight gain, 

bby - how long do you have to wait?


----------



## bbygurl719

It could take up to 45 days for the insurance to go thru from the time u submit it and i sumbitted it last sat and i cant even set up appointment until i have insurance cuz it would be $850 dollars


----------



## Boothh

thats rubbish, that system seems silly to me what if you had a mc or ectopic would you have to pay alot for that? 
it makes me glad we get free healthcare, even though it has its faults, x

does anybody have any nice plans for this weekend? x


----------



## bbygurl719

Its ******** and if that was to happen we have hopitals so i ould go there. u get a medicial bill but u dont have to pay it


----------



## Boothh

so would that be free if anything like that happened, or do they decide if you pay from your income or w/e ? sorry i dont understand it seems really alien to me! at least once your insurance goes through you wont have long to wait before you get scanned etc xx


----------



## DrGomps

bbygurl, lots of docs won't see you until you are 8 weeks anyways...I was lucky and was seen at 4 weeks. But, during my pap...I bled...which was super scary!! So sometimes early exams aren't so nice...But I have had two internal ultrasounds with no bleeding and lots of BD with no bleeding. (increased blood flow to the pelvic = increased libido). Though we can't really call it BD anymore...what would be another acronym we could do for BD during pregnancy? Pregnancy sex (PS)?


----------



## MummyCat

saysib said:


> I need to go back and read this whole thread, but I'm here - due Nov 16th with #2. Very excited to be here!

Welcome hun! :flower: Congrats on your BFP!! :dance:



repogirl813 said:


> how do i get a link to my journel here i just can't figure out how to get it work in the siggy

Have you got it working hun?? let me know if you need any help! xx



k8y said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> just been to my booking in appointment with the midwife, pretty boring stuff, filling out paperwork and doing blood pressure. Have an early scan booked for Monday so thats scary and exciting all at the same time. Fingers crossed everything is going to be ok. :)
> 
> This seemed to get lost in thesmoking debate... some of you asked for me to let you know how I got on so thought i'd repost. :) Hope your all ok :)Click to expand...

Glad your appt went well... I was one of the ones asking after you!! How exciting re your scan, will keep my fingers crossed for you honey!! :flower:



AndiPandi said:


> Hi There I am due on the 15th according to all the the internet sites, 17th according to the midwife charts, either way I am 5 weeks 4 days today :) congratulations everyone

Hello hun, welcome to the thread and huge congrats :wohoo: xx



you&me said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> Looks like I am due in November for this year as well as I was last year :dohh:
> 
> I have been feeling a little bit rough these last few days, had a test laying around so did it...and it was positive...by my dates at the moment I am due 27th November, can you please add me to the front page?

Oh my goodness... you'll certainly have your hands full but I'm sure their big brother will lend a hand!! Huge congrats! :dance: 



jengalley said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm due 4 Nov 11 and am sooo excited but nervous too until the first 12 weeks is out of the way! I have just booked in for a private scan on 1 Apr 11 I just cant wait until the 12 week point! I think it will be the best £80 spent, congrats to all you November mummies xxxxxxx

Welcome hun, congrats and fab news about your early scan... 1st Nov isn't far off.. my daughter is 2 on the 2nd and it'll be here before I know it as I still have tons to prepare before that date arrives!! :haha:



DrGomps said:


> yeah, its rough. a friend of mine just had one...stopped growing at 5 weeks....which was why I was so nervous at my scans. once they detect a heartbeat that chance of a mmc goes down dramatically, so I feel much better.
> 
> my husband got us an ipad, I put some pregnancy books and children's books on there!! they have some nice interactive books.
> 
> so I weighed myself and I actually am up to a total gain of 15lbs! I don't know whats happening!! I mean I am working out, not eating that much (no more then pre pregnancy). also, my scale has a fat % calculator and my fat % has actually decreased...so its probably water and muscle right? My breasts are at least a cup size bigger (ugh, none of my bras fit!)

I had a MMC in November... found out at 10 weeks that baby passed away at 8+4 :( 
I have gained 6lb's... but that was including holiday weight gain... so I guess not too bad! :) The last two weeks I've lost a lb each week... though not intentional.. I've been eating more than usual, so can't figure out the weightloss!

I wouldn't worry too much hun.. possibly a lot of water retention.

Sorry for the massive multiquote... but I missed so much just going to work this morning! 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!! :flower:


----------



## fides

andipandi, jen & youandme welcome, and congrats!!

alybel, congrats on losing 25 pounds before the bfp! That is wonderful! i had probably put on 10 pounds since our miscarriage, so you are in much better shape than i am!

afm, morning sickness returned last night - it was so weird to have like 10 hours of very diminished m/s - i was able to thoroughly clean the kitchen & dining room, and i didn't feel as icky at the gym! It was a blessing, so i am hoping those of you with bad m/s also get to have breaks - i didn't last time around, so it felt so strange!

in other news, it was 75 degrees yesterday & sunny, then this morning we woke up to a bit of snow on the grass (streets were too warm) - i love living in Colorado!


----------



## jengalley

Does anybody just wish they were past these first 12 weeks! Its such an anxious time it is like I am wishing my life away! My 12 weeks will be mid april and then i am hoping I will be able to relax and enjoy it a bit more xx:winkwink:


----------



## fides

yes, jen, i am right there with you - just wish i could go to sleep and wake up 14 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Boothh

i feel the same i want to sleep through til 2nd tri and then i can relax it seems such a long worrying time! hopefully it will pass quickly and safely for all of us! xx


----------



## qwk

i'm really trying not to wish it away! but i will definitely feel better after ultrasound next week!!

so what cravings are you guys having? i'm all about the chinese, indian, and thai, man. i love those anyway, but now it's like all i really WANT. i have not really indulged too much (expense of take-out and general unhealthiness of eating 10 egg rolls in one sitting), but boy do i want them!


----------



## jengalley

I wouldnt say I've had any cravings yet, just trying to consciously not overeat as I think it will be a complete nightmare trying to lose the weight! I must admit I am trying to enjoy it I think I am just irrationally in panic mode, I seem to be worrying about the stupidest of things its mad! I am really hoping that after my 10 week scan I will feel better, that will defo be the best £80 i've ever spent, i need my mind setting at rest! xxxx


----------



## TxCk

Hi Ladies,

I just found out Monday that I am expecting my second :baby:. My due date should be Nov 20, 2011. I am so excited and glad that I found this site. Everyone on here has been so helpful and nice. I look forward to sharing the next 9 months with everyone. :wohoo:


----------



## fides

no cravings yet, either - just really strong food aversions.


----------



## you&me

November 2010 I was due in the first half of the month, 6th (section ended up on 29th October)...this year I am due the end of it 27th...although it will be another section earlier than that date...

....weird!!!!!!!!! :haha:

I am still in denial anyways about the positive test :rofl:


----------



## fides

TxCk, welcome and congrats!!! You poor thing to have to be quite pregnant during a TX summer! I visited Galveston for about 2 weeks late June a few years ago, and it was so hot and humid!


----------



## Boothh

welcome txck x

im not exactly having cravings yet, but i have only a few foods that are appealing to me, all plain types of food anything strongly flavoured makes me feel like vomming, the main thing i want to eat at the moment is phili on toast x


----------



## qwk

Boothh said:


> welcome txck x
> 
> im not exactly having cravings yet, but i have only a few foods that are appealing to me, all plain types of food anything strongly flavoured makes me feel like vomming, the main thing i want to eat at the moment is phili on toast x

yeah plain makes sense - but i'm here craving all these intense flavors, seems weird! the main things that have made me come close to getting sick have been basic cereal. strange!

welcome txck! :D and welcome to many other ladies, i didn't do a good job yesterday with keeping up with who was new :(


----------



## k8y

Welcome to the new mummies to be and congratulations. 

I have same craving as with 1st pregnancy.. PRAWN COCKTAIL CRISPS. yum yum.


----------



## DrGomps

last night I had a craving for watermelon juice. LOL. Wanted DH to go find some but I gave him my cold and the poor thing is being worked to the bone...He takes providing for us very seriously! I may have made it into work too early as I am still feeling nauseous. 

Happy purim everyone! 
:D


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome TxCk, congrats on your BFP!! :dance:

You&Me... bless you.. give it a few more days... it'll start feeling real! :D 

A few cravings here..cheese and pickle.. salty and savoury stuff mostly!! Aversions to chocolate and sweet stuff

So I just noticed.. the group that was started when I was pregnant with Lottie (March Mums 09) is about to have 18000 posts in it's thread!! and move onto page 1800!!! :rofl: that's us chatting since June/July 09!! Crazy!!!


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Welcome to the new mummies to be and congratulations.
> 
> I have same craving as with 1st pregnancy.. PRAWN COCKTAIL CRISPS. yum yum.

Me toooo.... had a whole big bad the other day! :blush:

PS... loving the avatar! xx


----------



## Boothh

qwk said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> welcome txck x
> 
> im not exactly having cravings yet, but i have only a few foods that are appealing to me, all plain types of food anything strongly flavoured makes me feel like vomming, the main thing i want to eat at the moment is phili on toast x
> 
> yeah plain makes sense - but i'm here craving all these intense flavors, seems weird! the main things that have made me come close to getting sick have been basic cereal. strange!
> 
> welcome txck! :D and welcome to many other ladies, i didn't do a good job yesterday with keeping up with who was new :(Click to expand...


my sister made a curry from scratch in my kitchen last night and omg the smell of the spices (particularly cinnamon) had me retching like mad! mashed potato and gravy is another fail safe at the moment, everything sweet seems unappealing to me at the moment too :/


----------



## Boothh

MummyCat said:


> Welcome TxCk, congrats on your BFP!! :dance:
> 
> You&Me... bless you.. give it a few more days... it'll start feeling real! :D
> 
> A few cravings here..cheese and pickle.. salty and savoury stuff mostly!! Aversions to chocolate and sweet stuff
> 
> So I just noticed.. the group that was started when I was pregnant with Lottie (March Mums 09) is about to have 18000 posts in it's thread!! and move onto page 1800!!! :rofl: that's us chatting since June/July 09!! Crazy!!!


our august group made a new thread every trimester and then a parenting thread so we dont have that! its a shame because i bet our post count would be something similar! x


----------



## qwk

yeah sweet has been much less appealing - and i LOVE sweets. i still eat them, but i just went over to the freezer and saw ice cream, and it's like, meh, don't really want. ordered a pizza instead :D so much for healthy!


----------



## Boothh

LOL qwk !! im getting mcdonalds tonight we just got our new courtesy car (some idiot crashed into us a few weeks ago) so i need my drive thru fix now we can haha! ¬_¬ currentrly about to eat a microchip sandwich with mayo YUM!!


----------



## TxCk

fides said:


> TxCk, welcome and congrats!!! You poor thing to have to be quite pregnant during a TX summer! I visited Galveston for about 2 weeks late June a few years ago, and it was so hot and humid!

Thanks! Yeah, I have a feeling I'm going be running the Ac double time this summer. We have already been in the 80s and its only march. It will be all worth it though! Wish I lived in CO. I hear it is very beautiful there and better weather too.


I have already been craving vienna sausages. Normally I don't think they are that great, but yesterday i went and bought eight cans of em.:winkwink:


----------



## qwk

lol txck, i'm not sure i've ever had those! 

i've been a vegetarian for the last 12 or 13 years, i keep wondering i've i'm going to crave meat - and i also wonder what i will do if i do end up craving it!


----------



## TxCk

qwk said:


> lol txck, i'm not sure i've ever had those!
> 
> i've been a vegetarian for the last 12 or 13 years, i keep wondering i've i'm going to crave meat - and i also wonder what i will do if i do end up craving it!

Never know what you might end up eating when your preggo. :winkwink: With my first daughter I ate a jar of pickles every day.


----------



## babydustcass

qwk said:


> i'm really trying not to wish it away! but i will definitely feel better after ultrasound next week!!
> 
> so what cravings are you guys having? i'm all about the chinese, indian, and thai, man. i love those anyway, but now it's like all i really WANT. i have not really indulged too much (expense of take-out and general unhealthiness of eating 10 egg rolls in one sitting), but boy do i want them!

Dang girl, you are making me soooo hungry... take out is super bad but super good.... :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

im going out for dinner tonight as it was my Bday on monday! So OH is taking me out for a romantic meal to celebrate both Baby and Birthday, and then we are gonna go to the cinema to watch a movie.
Tomorrow morning I am working and in the afternoon, going to the gym with a friend for a gentle work out before kicking back at her house for some homemade pizzas with my girlfriends and then we are going out for a night in Birmingham! I will be on the J20's while the rest of them drink into oblivion but my other friend is not much of a drinker so I wont be the only one sober! :) It's completely sods law that I am pregnant this month as this night out has been planned since last year, but this little bean is worlds better than any cocktail so I dont mind :D 

today Ive been feeling really hungry with waves of nausea on and off and some twinges! 
Am I the only one who looks at the toilet paper everytime they wipe? Im so scared to find blood... stick bean stick!


----------



## DrGomps

OOh Cassie sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!! Tonight I am actually heading into manhattan for dinner drinks and dancing...I may just make it to the dinner part and obviously no drinks except gingerale for me. :D TOmorrow I have a wedding and think with the way my neurons look today I need to come into lab and start some experiments. Also may have mice born this weekend so may need to do some dissections. Hopefully this doesn't lead to more nightmares about decapitation and brain transplants!!

Welcome TxCk. I am also going to have to endure a humid summer in NYC. Ugh. Really didn't plan this out well...but just so happy to be pregnant. It will be worth it. Also going to escape to California in june so will have some relief and a friend of mine has a house on the beach in long beach (Long Island, New York) so definitely will be heading over there (with loads of sunscreen and water of course).


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> OOh Cassie sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!! Tonight I am actually heading into manhattan for dinner drinks and dancing...I may just make it to the dinner part and obviously no drinks except gingerale for me. :D TOmorrow I have a wedding and think with the way my neurons look today I need to come into lab and start some experiments. Also may have mice born this weekend so may need to do some dissections. Hopefully this doesn't lead to more nightmares about decapitation and brain transplants!!
> 
> Welcome TxCk. I am also going to have to endure a humid summer in NYC. Ugh. Really didn't plan this out well...but just so happy to be pregnant. It will be worth it. Also going to escape to California in june so will have some relief and a friend of mine has a house on the beach in long beach (Long Island, New York) so definitely will be heading over there (with loads of sunscreen and water of course).

Just have visions of the girls from sex and the city when I read this post. Love it !!!! I love that programme.


----------



## qwk

sounds fun cass! do your friends know you are pregnant, or do you have to make up an excuse for not drinking?

my mom had my brother in the southern US, due in August! i was thinking november would not be so bad for a due date since we'll be at our most pregnant in september/october, rather than july/august! :D


----------



## repogirl813

no cassie def not I look at the tp every single time and if I start to feel a lil wet down there I still run too the bathroom to check lol


----------



## davo

I'm with you there! For some reason I'm now programmed into checking after every loo trip although I almost don't even notice that I'm doing it now :wacko:
Glad to see that I'm not the only one! Even did another IC just to check yesterday :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cass I'm the exact same way, TMI I've felt really wet down there today, every time I went to the toilet I'd be thinking 'please please please be ok' before I looked down. Luckily it's been ok so far :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone! Can I join please?

I got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo, and that makes me due around the 29th November!

I'm still checking the TP every time I go to the bathroom as well, I'm so scared something is going to go wrong, but I think I'll relax more once Sunday has passed and AF doesn't show up. I'm still doing 2 tests a day as well, one in the morning and one in the evening! I'm still in shock! Xx


----------



## qwk

congrats misssazra! :D


----------



## repogirl813

congrats miss


----------



## fides

qwk, cereal has also made me sick but i think that's b/c of the milk i put in it. i should try to eat it dry.

Happy Purim! Hadassah is actually a name i really like for a girl, and my DH really likes Mordecai for a boy. Have you guys been looking at names yet? i know it's early, but i can't help it. 

mmm - pizza - i'm meeting a friend for Stations of the Cross then we're heading across the street to an Ethiopian restaurant for dinner. Normally, Ethiopian is my favorite cuisine, but i'm having a strong aversion to lentils, so we'll see how this goes - i can't believe plain ole pizza sounds much more appetizing!

baby, enjoy your bday dinner!

welcome, misssaz, and congratulations!! That is great! I can't believe we're almost to the end of November in EDDs now.


----------



## Boothh

congrats to the newbies, x

babydust i am on constant knicker check too, i think we probably all are xxx

i just had to leave my big mac and give it to OH cus it tasted like vinegar i had to go and spit it up because i was gagging!! bleurrk!


----------



## qwk

aw that sucks, unsuccessful fast-food indulgence!

speaking of, i've felt kinda sick since eating pizza 6 hours ago. hmph.


----------



## Boothh

i was gutted cus it tasted so nice and i reaaally wanted to eat it but at the same time it was disgusting and making me vom, i cant explain it! and my boobs are killing! :( 

sucks you feel sick, i love pizza but i only have pepperoni in the freezer and the thought of pepperoni is making me feel ill atm! :/


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

I have just had to sit around with my husband's family feeling horribly nauseous. I still think it's too early to feel like it, but it's definitely there. We haven't told any family yet, so really didn't want to have to run out of the room to be sick, think that might have given it away! Thankfully that never happened!

Think I'll be having a nice early night as I'm shattered! Xx


----------



## Boothh

MissSazra said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> I have just had to sit around with my husband's family feeling horribly nauseous. I still think it's too early to feel like it, but it's definitely there. We haven't told any family yet, so really didn't want to have to run out of the room to be sick, think that might have given it away! Thankfully that never happened!
> 
> Think I'll be having a nice early night as I'm shattered! Xx

weve just been at MILs and i caught her looking at my hand on my stomach so i think shes going to guess very soon!!


----------



## Angelique

So ladies as for cravings I am craving milk.... like crazy!!! I have a glass when I wake up, and a glass before bed, and sometimes a glass in the middle of the night.... I go through a lot of milk.... I did with my first daughter as well....
My hubby had a show on tv last night, that was something on the travel channel, and they were showing the worlds greatest steak houses..... so I watched with him, and now all I want is a steak, it just sounds so amazing!! ugh, and he doesn't wanna drive to the city for a decent steak. 

I don't remember who mentioned they live in Colorado, I live iN Northern Ut, and summers here get HOT! the day my daughter was born, August 10th it was 104 degrees, all I did that summer was sit in the hall under the air conditioner! This summer will prob be worse, since I gained some weight and don't want to wear shorts


Welcome to all the new mommies!!


----------



## alybel

Congratulations to all the people who have just gotten their bfp!

I am also really glad that we have free health care over here, would hate to have problems with insurance, etc. We have the free public system and the paid private system. I have paid for private health insurance but the costs are still huge to see an obstetrician (management fee of $4000 and then each appointment is about $100 plus price of scans, etc. and then anaesthetic bill). It all adds up so this time I am going public and all I will need to pay for is the NT scan which is only free if you are at high risk (over 35 or history of problems). Might have to share a room in hospital but I should be able to use my private health insurance at the public hospital so will get bumped up the list to have a private room. Fingers crossed it is not really busy in October (my c-section will be in late october)..

Lots of food talk going on :) It is really hot here still so I have been having a lot of frozen cordial, iced water, etc. Crunchng on ice all day long is great :) I am just annoyed that I cannot get any fast food burgers unless they don't have salad on them, and also not allowed to eat soft serve ice cream when pregnant. Seems like all the good food is on the "no no" list...

So, I am buying all the salad myself and making my own chicken burger tonight for dinner (maybe sweet chilli flavour), should be great :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I have been craving water and lots of it. I never liked drinking water before cuz of no flavor but i cant seem to stop. I also seen someone post about names already. Me and my other half already got a boys name and a girls name. weve been talkin about names since before i became pregnant. so once we find out the sex we got our name.


----------



## qwk

i just love it how you british ladies say "shattered" :) it's such a great word for the feeling! we americans should adopt it!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya lovelies...

Welcome Sazra!! Congrats on your BFP!! 

So is anyone else struggling with lower back pain??? It feels a heck of a lot like the PGP (SPD) I suffered with Lottie :( I'm a little worried I've got it already! :(

It's crippling, I struggled to get Lottie in and out of the car and things like putting her in her cot, loading the dishwasher, getting food out the freezer, picking up the toys she scattered around the house...has been near on impossible!! :cry: very sore! 

Hope you're all managing with you nausea!! and shattered-ness :) xx


----------



## Angelique

MummyCat, I have lower back pain, I have sciatica and sometimes it hurts so bad I can't take a step! My second daughter I carried all in my back, you could hardly tell I was 9 months pregnant she was so far back in there, and ever since I have struggled with lower back pain... I have found that a warm heating pad works well, and if you lean over, like you are standing by your bed, and lay your upper body on the bed, but feet on the floor likr you are standing, and have DH use both hands to put counter pressure where you hurt... it helps a ton


----------



## Boothh

Alybel - I really hope I get a private room, I think you can pay for them but I'm unsure, I've only stayed in hosp twice and been private both times, when I had my son my midwife I'd seen at appointments all the way through took me to the ward and she put me in a private room :) and I had one when I went for my d&c last year too which I was glad about!!

Mummycat - sucks your getting pain already! I had spd with my son and it's awful, I hope I dong get it again! And I trapped a nerve getting him out of his cot last summer and could barely walk and had awful sciatica! It's the worst having a bad back! :(

is anybody having trouble sleeping? I keep waking at odd hours and can't get back to sleep! Waking up really early and taking ages to drop off! I'm sooo tired!!


----------



## Angelique

Booth, I am having trouble sleeping... I can sleep fine in the day when I should be doing something, but soon as I go to bed.... NOPE! Even though I am so exhausted I can't stop yawning, I can't fall asleep, even if I don't take a nap... IDK what to do about that so I am sleeping whenever I can for now


----------



## ellie27

Hi everyone! 

Congrats to you all!!

Can I join here??

Got my :bfp:11th March

This is our 2nd baby.

Due 22nd November.

:flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Ellie!! Huge congrats :dance:

Angelique, thank you hun... we do have a wheatbag, I just need to find it.. will do what you suggest re counter pressure! Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Boothh

congrats ellie! we are due date buddies :D x

Angelique - im really struggling atm, my LO is just at the stage where i really cannot take my eyes off him, so im running around all day and its exhausting! ive started bringing him upstairs into my bed for an hour during the day so i can have a rest! im dreading my sickness kicking in because i dont know how im going to handle him and throwing up :/ 

does anybody else have a toddler? x


----------



## MissSazra

I'm kind of worried about back pain, as I have sciatica randomly as it is, and I'm just so worried that it's going to be unbearable if I get it whilst pregnant (and I know there's a good chance I will).

Last night I went to bed at about half 9 and just got up at 10am! I think it's fair to say I'm not having any trouble sleeping yet, but that could all change very soon. lol

Xx


----------



## alybel

Boothh - I have a 16-month-old boy, 4-year-old girl and 5-year-old boy.. very busy here :)


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah...I have a little girl, 2 years in 2 weeks.... non stop and a chatterbox!!! It's non stop and I'm not coping very well... hopefully my back will be better soon and I can keep up with her! 

xx


----------



## bbygurl719

I also have been having trouble sleeping.. been goin to bed between 11:30 and 12 getting up at 4am everymoorning and when i wake up im awake.


----------



## Boothh

im glad im not the only one with a toddler then,
alybel wow you really do have your hands full! im finding it hard enough running after one! i never realised when i was pregnant with Jess how easy i had it! could sleep when i wanted, lie down if i felt ill, laze around etc but now i have a house to keep and a toddler to keep entertained its a very different experience!! lol x

is anyone doing anything nice today? x


----------



## bbygurl719

This evening im going to a cook and and get to see my new nephew born on 3-5


----------



## padbrat

OMG I had constipation like mad for a few weeks the last weeks... and then it went... not it is back with a vengence!! I wonder if it has anything to do with the progesterone I am on?... My Sis is a nurse and says you should not 'push' too much on the loo.... sorry TMI...

and I have been having horrible indigestion...

and can't stand fruit at the mo... which is very bad...

Urgghhhh burping... hate burping...

And back ache too... only on my left side, like when you haven't drunk enough water, apparently I have a corpus leutus cyst on the left ovary...


----------



## bbygurl719

Wow padbrat i hope it all gets better ive had constipation as well so im in ur boat there today as well


----------



## padbrat

horrible isn't it BBY.... my Sis says that if we go to the pharmacy we need to make sure that the treatment is safe for pregnancy.


----------



## bbygurl719

Well the pharmacy here usually are really good about that stuff my grandma told me to get some stool softereners but i havent yet


----------



## Boothh

i just cant stop farting at the moment im worse than OH its awful, good job hes already seen me give birth and ive lost all my dignity or id be mortified LOL x


----------



## bbygurl719

and yes its horrible


----------



## bbygurl719

Well i feel a lil morning sickness coming on so imma go lay down for awhile ttyl


----------



## Boothh

hope your feeling better after your lie down bby! ive been having waves of nausea since before my bfp and its not nice at all! x


----------



## you&me

Travel sickness bands are good for morning sickness and nausea :thumbup: Boots sell them over the counter so I guess any pharmacy would.


----------



## qwk

constipation is pretty par for the course i think! i started eating 3 dried figs first thing in the morning (10.5 grams of fiber), and then a high fiber kashi cereal (10 grams of fiber). AND really making sure to drink a ton of water. has helped a lot :)

congrats ellie!


----------



## k8y

Boothh said:


> im glad im not the only one with a toddler then,
> alybel wow you really do have your hands full! im finding it hard enough running after one! i never realised when i was pregnant with Jess how easy i had it! could sleep when i wanted, lie down if i felt ill, laze around etc but now i have a house to keep and a toddler to keep entertained its a very different experience!! lol x
> 
> is anyone doing anything nice today? x


I have a nearly two year old 
We have just been swimming and then popped to the park and had a picnic followed by sandcastles on the beach.. I love living here when the sign shines :) Now chilling while he naps and hubby is reading his magazine in the sunshine.


----------



## k8y

*GETTING TO KNOW YOU​*

So thought it would be nice to get to know our fellow Chrysanthe-mums a bit.. I'll go first. :) 

*NAME*

Katie 

*AGE*

26

*MARITAL STATUS*

Married for 3 years

*CHILDREN*

Boy, James ages 23 months. 
Expecting 2nd Nov

*LOCATION*

Devon, UK 





*OCCUPATION*

Early Years Support Worker for Sure Start.


----------



## bbygurl719

that sounds like a good idea

NAME

AMANDA

AGE

21

MARITAL STATUS

ENGAGED

CHILDREN

MY FIANCE HAS 3
BOY TYLER AGE 12
GIRL AMATHYST 10
GIRL SAVANNAH 5
ONE ON WAY IN NOVEMBER LITTLE LEVI MICHAEL OR AARIELLA ROSE

LOCATION

FLORIDA, USA

OCCUPATION

STAY AT HOME MOM


and booth yes i laid down and i feel alot better


----------



## babyhopes2010

took a test what was i expecting!:rofl:

im crazy!

https://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3476/46083019.jpg

NAME

Clare

AGE

23

MARITAL STATUS

Married 1 1/2 :) together 3 1/2 yrs

CHILDREN

ONE IN MY BELLY :) MAYBE 2 :shock:

LOCATION

LINCOLN UK

OCCUPATION

HOUSING OFFICER


----------



## DrGomps

Ladies, just had to comment on the constipation...its bad over here. But take stool softeners everyday and citrucel fiber (as well as lots of liquids and other fiber). Been helping alot!!


----------



## DrGomps

NAME

Andrea

AGE

27

MARITAL STATUS

Married for almost 7 months

CHILDREN

# 1 due November 2nd

LOCATION

New York, NY


OCCUPATION

Neuroscientist


----------



## qwk

.


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, I had a feeling you were a katie. LOL.


----------



## MissSazra

NAME

Sarah

AGE

30

MARITAL STATUS

Married for 7 months

CHILDREN
Just the one on the way!

LOCATION

Essex, England

OCCUPATION

Primary school teacher


----------



## Boothh

you&me said:


> Travel sickness bands are good for morning sickness and nausea :thumbup: Boots sell them over the counter so I guess any pharmacy would.

i used them with my son and they made me feel worse!! i dont like things tight on my wrists though so that might be why lol! xx


----------



## DrGomps

I love the bands, though I still have some sickness.


----------



## Boothh

NAME - Becki :D

AGE - 21

MARITAL STATUS - together 3years in may, and were getting married on the 9th July this year! 

CHILDREN - my beautiful little boy Jesse is 19months! #2 expected 22nd november (though i will be having a section so earlier!)

LOCATION - Huddersfield West Yorkshire :)

OCCUPATION - stay at home mummy :D


----------



## Mommytobe101

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while there has been a lot going on with my uncle passing. I went to my second prenatal appt. and the doc saids that everything is going good but, I have to wait till I'm 12 weeks to get my first ultrasound.. I'm so bummed about that. But to answer your question the only thing I did this time was instead of bding everyday of the month I bd'd every other day and on my most fertile day bd'd all day..


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear about your uncle. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Mummytobe.. sorry to hear about your uncle :( Hope you're okay!!!


*NAME* 

Catherine

*AGE*

30

*MARITAL STATUS* 

Married 3.5 years

*CHILDREN*

Charlotte - born 2nd April 09 (almost 2 years) - see pic!
Number 2 - due 1st Nov 11

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5540314462_75d22f1cdd_b.jpg

*LOCATION* 

Luton, Bedfordshire - England

*OCCUPATION* 

Accounts


----------



## Sun_Flower

*NAME*

Rachel 

*AGE*

24

*MARITAL STATUS*

Together with OH for 3 years

*CHILDREN*

Expecting our first, due Nov 2011

*LOCATION*

Outside Wigan, North West England

*OCCUPATION*

Family Support Worker - Sure Start Children's Centre


----------



## repogirl813

Name Dawnann

Age 28


Marital Status married to randy for 3 years next month


Children Karissa 9next week and Jacob 7 and a half both to 
previous marriage
first with Randy due Nov 4th


Location Ohio USA


Occupation Assistant Manager at Rent A Center


----------



## k8y

Sun_Flower said:


> *NAME*
> 
> Rachel
> 
> *AGE*
> 
> 24
> 
> *MARITAL STATUS*
> 
> Together with OH for 3 years
> 
> *CHILDREN*
> 
> Expecting our first, due Nov 2011
> 
> *LOCATION*
> 
> Outside Wigan, North West England
> 
> *OCCUPATION*
> 
> Family Support Worker - Sure Start Children's Centre

Ah you work for Sure Start too :)


----------



## k8y

Ah its really interesting to see the mix of people we have here from all over the place. I love it !!

MummyCat Lottie is Gorgeous.. Just showed James and he said ooooooooh ! haha


----------



## Mommytobe101

Thank you all its been hard but, I'm trying not to let a lot stress me out. I think imma blow up if my first ultrasound takes any longer to come lol:brat:


----------



## repogirl813

I hate working saturdays! But I'd rather be here than home right now! DH has a bug woke up sick last night with fever of 103.3 please stay away I don't want it!


----------



## Boothh

oo repo hope you dont catch that bug! 

i bought some pregnancy magazines earlier so ive been lying on the sofa reading them all afternoon! my mum has got Jess for the weekend as shes going away next week and wanted to spend some time with him! nice rest for me! x


----------



## Angelique

NAME

Angie

AGE

31

MARITAL STATUS

Married 11 1/2 years

CHILDREN
I have 2 gorgeous girls (see my avatar)
Katie 10 1/2 years
Emma 8 years next week
And little brother or sister due 11/1/11

LOCATION

Utah USA

OCCUPATION

Recently quit my cake decorating job, currently looking.... sigh:wacko:


----------



## MummyCat

Katie... thanks hun!! :cloud9: James is our prefered boys name at the minute :D 

Angelique... oooh cake decorating!! how lovely! I'm useless at baking... though... have just made some scones today... that turned out edible! :rofl: better than the last lots anyway! :D


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Katie... thanks hun!! :cloud9: James is our prefered boys name at the minute :D
> 
> Angelique... oooh cake decorating!! how lovely! I'm useless at baking... though... have just made some scones today... that turned out edible! :rofl: better than the last lots anyway! :D

Hahah we may swap names... Coz we like Lottie.. we'll both have James and Lottie. 

Our James mostly gets called Jim though by family sometimes Jimbo. haha


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Katie... thanks hun!! :cloud9: James is our prefered boys name at the minute :D
> 
> Angelique... oooh cake decorating!! how lovely! I'm useless at baking... though... have just made some scones today... that turned out edible! :rofl: better than the last lots anyway! :D
> 
> Hahah we may swap names... Coz we like Lottie.. we'll both have James and Lottie.
> 
> Our James mostly gets called Jim though by family sometimes Jimbo. hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: how awesome :) We might shorten it to Jamie while he's little as we have a James (adult cousin) in the family.


----------



## DrGomps

Angelique, my grandpa was a cake decorator and so was his father in holland! He used to make all the cakes for any family events. Now unfortunately he has severe alzheimers, which is one of the main reasons why I am in neuroscience. 

have a wedding in a bit. Looking forward to getting dolled up and having a nice dance with the hubby. Jewish wedding too...looking forward to dancing the horrah!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh Dr Gomps.. how exciting about the wedding! :dance:

Your grandfather... from Holland, Michigan? or Holland, Netherlands? 
We have family friends in Holland Michigan! :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

NAME

Deb

AGE

39

MARITAL STATUS

Married 11 years

CHILDREN

Expecting our first, due Nov 2011

LOCATION

Hampshire, South East England

OCCUPATION

Learning & Development - Corporate Responsibility....

Always makes me laugh cos I am the least responsible person ever!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## DrGomps

Holland Netherlands. LOL. Didn't know there was one in michigan.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My grandfather and his 9 brothers and sisters are from Holland, Netherlands :)


----------



## shortyRN28

NAME

Leslie

AGE

28

MARITAL STATUS

Married 3 yrs in Sept. been together 8 yrs

CHILDREN

Our first :angle: was born Sept. 5
Expecting this bundle of joy Nov 18

LOCATION

North Carolina, USA

OCCUPATION

Nurse, currently working in cardiovascular hospital


----------



## you&me

NAME
Dani

AGE
32

MARITAL STATUS
Married a year.

CHILDREN
2 Step Daughters aged 12 and 8.
Reagan, Aged 5, born christmas day 2005, 3 months preemie.
Amber, Aged 4 months, born 29th October 2010.

LOCATION
Hertfordshire, UK

OCCUPATION
Stay at home mummy to my girls.


----------



## fides

Ellie, welcome, and congrats on your bfp!!

mommietobe, sorry about your uncle

-----
AGE - 32

MARITAL STATUS - Happily married October 4, 2009 (Feast of St. Francis)

CHILDREN - One child entrusted to the Lord's mercy October, 2010; One in the oven!

LOCATION - Colorado Springs, CO
https://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles6611.jpg

OCCUPATION - Not since June of 2010 (old-fashioned provider-type husband's choice)


----------



## k8y

fides said:


> Ellie, welcome, and congrats on your bfp!!
> 
> mommietobe, sorry about your uncle
> 
> -----
> AGE - 32
> 
> MARITAL STATUS - Happily married October 4, 2009 (Feast of St. Francis)
> 
> CHILDREN - One child entrusted to the Lord's mercy October, 2010; One in the oven!
> 
> LOCATION - Colorado Springs, CO
> https://pics4.city-data.com/cpicc/cfiles6611.jpg
> 
> OCCUPATION - Not since June of 2010 (old-fashioned provider-type husband's choice)

WOW it looks beautiful there. You lucky thing.


----------



## notjustyet

NAME

Alison

AGE

26

MARITAL STATUS

With OH for 9 years, getting married June 2012

CHILDREN

No humans - but we have a Jack Russell called Bob! 
Expecting 2nd Nov

LOCATION

Lancaster, North West England

OCCUPATION

Trading Standards Officer (Council Worker)


----------



## bbygurl719

So i found out i got my pregnancy insurance and im going to set up a doctors appointment monday will keep u updated as to when my first appointment is.


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> So i found out i got my pregnancy insurance and im going to set up a doctors appointment monday will keep u updated as to when my first appointment is.

yay thats great news. Pleased for you :)


----------



## Boothh

thats great news bby! glad its been sorted quickly for you! :)

i threw up for the first time today, i didnt feel ill i just suddenly had it in my mouth it was disgusting!! :(

also MIL rang me before and says SIL in hosp she has pre eclampsia and they are incuding her today so we will have a new niece hopefully today or tomorrow!! :D x


----------



## DrGomps

Yay, bbgurl for finally being able to see the doctor!!

SF, thats cool that you have dutch relatives!! Both my dad's parents were Dutch Jews who went into hiding during the holocaust (lost their parents and almost all their family) and they met in an orphanage after the war. They then moved to Israel where my dad was born and then decided there will never be peace moved to Los Angeles. Because of that my dad always spoke a weird hybrid of dutch, hebrew and english to us kids...with lots of made up words as well...think it was a bit confusing for him. LOL.

What are you ladies up to today? I am going to do some housework, order some groceries for tomorrow and head to lab. DH also wants me to move some stuff into the new apt. Obviously I can't do alot of heavy lifting. Definitely thinking about moving up alot of clothes that I don't currently wear..in nYC when space is tight you tend to pack away all your winter stuff during the spring and summer and all your spring/summer items in the Fall/Winter. I don't know if this is just a New YOrk thing, because before I lived in Los Angeles and didn't really own alot of winter clothes. But I also had much more space. Spring is almost here but now I need to pack away anything that won't fit me. I am already getting big...My husband noted at the wedding that I look pregnant and was totally floored. It took me forever to find a dress that fit and did't look obscene due to my HUGE breasts and bloated tummy.

It was weird being sober at a wedding...I usually have quite a few and get down on the dance floor. I did do some dancing...but quickly realized my pregnant body gets tired easily, doesn't appreciate wearing heals and that I am not as loose/ limber when I am sober. LOL. Also, the wedding started at 5 and wasn't over until past 11. I don't have that kind of stamina (without a nap).


----------



## Sun_Flower

My grandad had loads of stories about when he was growing up - he was part of the dutch underground and helped smuggle jews out during the war!


----------



## LoolaBear

lol you take a couple of days off and you end up with another 20+ plages to have to read!!!
im too tired to read them all at the moment so will catch up on them later but for hte time being :hi: to all the newbie november mums to be! and if there have been any losses i am really sorry :hugs: 
i am absolutely shattered at the moment, not long got up from a 2 hour nap and still need sleep!
but thankfully i havent been sick today. my boobs feel like boulders in my bra and are really sore, the last time thye were like this was when my milk came through after having the twins ouch!

how is everyone else today? not suffering like me too much lol xx


----------



## LoolaBear

any cravings yet anyone?
so far my two cravings that have stayed are ham and pickled onion sandwichs in nice crusty white bread and raspberry sorbet and lemonade (my non alcoholic fizzy raspberry cocktail lol) thats all ive lived off the past couple of days!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, your granddad sounds awesome!! It was because of people like him that I am even here and my grandparents survived!! My grandpa was hiding in the countryside in a tiny hidden room in a nice christian families house. They risked their lives to save him. To this day when we visit the netherlands we stay with them because they are like family (and since we don't really have much other family). Wonderful people.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Loola they sound lovely.... I want them now!!!!


----------



## jengalley

well start of week 8 - roll on the 12 week marker!!! xx


----------



## padbrat

YAY Jen!!!!


----------



## Boothh

wow i cant wait to get to week 8 lol! 
i havnt really had any cravings properly yet, though i keep wanting some bitter lemon and tonic water mixed together, but i dont have any and ive only had tonic water once! lol

ive gone off loads of things though i cant stand anything sweet, yoghurts etc bleurk no! i just want plain things like philli on toast and chips and mayo!


----------



## padbrat

Hmmmmmm chips and mayo.....

I am drooling...


----------



## fides

bby, so glad your insurance went through! yay!

booth, sorry you got sick. :hugs:

DrG & Sun, i loved reading about your family backgrounds - i'm a bit of a history nerd. :)

craving: i've been having my first major craving, for mint choc chip ice cream, and the craving hasn't gone away for like 3 days - i don't want to give in!


----------



## Sun_Flower

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm icecream...


----------



## k8y

padbrat said:


> Hmmmmmm chips and mayo.....
> 
> I am drooling...

I just had a chip butty yum yum


----------



## repogirl813

hello ladies, i got up at 8am laid back down at 930 and slept til 1130 when my husband asked if i was going to get up to do the shopping we had planned. went and bought 2 paid of maternity pants as i must wear dress pants to work and mine were getting a bit tight with all this bloating and thought it to be pointless to buy bigger ones just buy maternity that i can continue to wear!! as for craving out of the blue just wanted egg salad something i havent eaten in years, so i'll take it as some type of craving though not odd!!


----------



## LoolaBear

:blush: well the not being sick didnt last long, i took one look at the roast dinner DH had cooked and that was it i was running for the loo!!
but then afterwards i did eat a full jar of apple sauce :blush: seems like im craving sweet stuff mainly :haha:


----------



## Boothh

my OH is eating my favourite yoghurt (nom haha) and the smell of it is actually making me feel ill..

im so down with chicken supernoodles for dinner though haha


----------



## repogirl813

i also ordered a doppler online today, a baby sounds b, now i just hoping i'm not jinxing myself but shortly after i get it i should be able to start using it as it says between 10 and 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had curry supernoodles earlier. Still hungry though lol!


----------



## Boothh

eww the curry one stinks!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I like em :) Chicken or Curry are the only ones I eat :)


----------



## LoolaBear

bleugh just the thought of supernoodles :sick: and i used to love them!


----------



## notjustyet

Mmmm I just got a ham subway with extra onions. And some cheesy doritos. Loving the food talk - that raspberry sorbet with lemonade sounds amazing!


----------



## DrGomps

oooh...love me some sorbet...actually having some cola syrup today...so dizzy, I lost my seabands for most of the day and didn't wear them at the wedding. turns out my cat was playing with them. anywho...cola syrup is great for nausea!! 

Don't think I am going to go to lab today as i have alot of stuff to do around the house. Watching the business of being born...pisses me off a little bit, very anti-dr.


----------



## jengalley

I'm not jokin, I have never cried as much in my life ever as today! i know my hormones are probs all over the place but seriously my eyes are like taps!! Anyone else like this?


----------



## notjustyet

Friday night I was exactly like that, I just couldn't stop myself! Just blame the hormones - and hope it doesn't happen at work!


----------



## jengalley

that's what im dreadin, because its so spontaneous, i have to keep tellin myself to get a grip! I think it doesnt help that my partner is away in afghanistan until June, just feel a bit lonely and emotional im sure it will pass xx


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, :hugs: on your partner being away. Hopefully he comes home safe and sound! Appreciate what he is doing for our country (I am assuming you are american). 

And yes, I cry at the drop of the hat now...all the time!! So annoying!!


----------



## jengalley

Im from England hun, I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels like this, I'm sure it has to get better after the first trimester! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

ooooooooh yes! i cry at the drop of a hat, i laugh for no reason at a drop of a hat, i get really angry at the drop of a hat.
major mood swings have really affected me this time round, well everything has hit me majorly this time round, ive never had symptoms this strong! x


----------



## marialena

end of november heeeerrreee! God willing...Im 4 weeks and anxious! xx


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo! It just occured to me there may be a November group. I just found out Wednesday so my EDD is November 23.


----------



## Boothh

welcome newbies!! :D

i wish i never ate those supernoodles now bluerrk! :( 

i cry at everything at the moment too! i keep bursting into tears at the thought of SIL meeting her baby soon i dont know why haha, i think im just excited for her because shes gunna get that feeling when you look at your baby for the first time very soon and i know how it feels haha! i think ive gone mad!!


----------



## sherylb

I think that may be a flip flop of my situation in November. My SIL has a 7 year old and has been trying for about 3 years with no success. She was still happy to hear our news this week though.


----------



## Angelique

First I gotta ask what the heck are super noodles?? 

I am so grateful I am not having MS like you guys... I have never had it wit any pregnancy, lucky I guess...

But the fatique is killing me.... its so bad, I didn't get out of bed yesterday, and today not till 3pm, its bad, but I can't seem to help it!!

I am craving salty foods, so bad... sea salt fries from Wendys especially. 

Oh and whoever said coke syrup for nausea... you are so right, its so good for tummy problems. thats what I give my kids when they have upset stomachs


----------



## alybel

What is coke syrup?


----------



## MummyCat

Evening!!!

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Sheryl!! So nice to see ladies you're in threads with in TTC end up in the same threads in 1st Tri! :dance:

Hope you're all okay...anyone with any appointments or scans this week?

K8Y...you have a scan tomorrow right?? *fingers crossed* for ya love!!!! :hugs:

I have a midwife booking in appt on Wed, and going to see the Dr tomorrow as I've had a really really bad back this whole weekend! :( 

xx


----------



## sherylb

alybel said:


> What is coke syrup?

Agreed... 
???


----------



## Angelique

sherylb said:


> alybel said:
> 
> 
> What is coke syrup?
> 
> Agreed...
> ???Click to expand...

Coke syrup is the main ingredient in Coke a Cola..... if you take a coke and let it sit out, to get rid of the carbonation, it works wonders for settling the stomach. For me I can drink a coke straight from the bottle and it helps, but some people have to have it flat, or just the pure syrup, which you can buy online or at some pharmacies.


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.amazon.com/Cola-Syrup-Oz-Sku-814335/dp/B000S92KSS
You eat it over ice, good for simple nausea. Not sure why...its basically like concentrated coke.


----------



## DrGomps

jen, LOL. sorry, guess I assumed you were american because we have so many troops out there...Hope he comes home soon. :hugs:


----------



## Angelique

I wonder if it is possible to DIE of a headache..... oh ladies, I feel like I am gonna croak... tonight is by far the worst!! I have a stomachache, more like indigestion, not nausea, it just burns... and a nasty headache in my eyes. 

UUUUUGH.... and here I was saying that I was so glad I wasn't feeling sick.... KARMA


----------



## babyhopes2010

Angelique said:


> I wonder if it is possible to DIE of a headache..... oh ladies, I feel like I am gonna croak... tonight is by far the worst!! I have a stomachache, more like indigestion, not nausea, it just burns... and a nasty headache in my eyes.
> 
> UUUUUGH.... and here I was saying that I was so glad I wasn't feeling sick.... KARMA

I was saying that i want all the symptoms i wanna FEEL pregnant.

Well i do I feel sick :sick: im so tired :sleep: and my heads about to explode :growlmad:


----------



## you&me

And so the sickness commences :sick: 

I didn't get it til 6ish weeks with both of my girls...and it stayed around until delivery.


----------



## Boothh

morning girls! 

i dont feel that ill so far today, i think im gunna order some cola syrup though haha x


----------



## alybel

I actually don't feel pregnant so did another preg test today and the line was blaringly positive before it even got to the control line :) The next five weeks are going to go by so slow...


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Got the sickness here too ladies :sick: not ever physically sick, just feel so nauseous and want to decapitate and destroy any food in sight, lol. Yuck. Also got that tender/bruised feeling in my stomach from the stretching and so tired, I want to sleep 24/7 :haha:


----------



## Boothh

spoke to soon cus i feel like vomming now!! i cant even explain this pain in my boobs! i never had these in any of my 4 pregs before it feels like someone is sticking hot needles into them omg!! every morning i get paranoid because they dont hurt as much but by the end of the day when i go to bed i can barely take my bra off without screaming!!


----------



## repogirl813

Boothh said:


> spoke to soon cus i feel like vomming now!! i cant even explain this pain in my boobs! i never had these in any of my 4 pregs before it feels like someone is sticking hot needles into them omg!! every morning i get paranoid because they dont hurt as much but by the end of the day when i go to bed i can barely take my bra off without screaming!!



boothh my boobs are the same way they arer only tender when poked at in the am but by nightfall when i take my bra off they are sore just to pull out of the cups of my bra!!!


----------



## qwk

ahh fun, just threw up for the first time (well, not the first time _ever_, just first time pregnancy-related) a few moments ago. yay.


----------



## bbygurl719

I just wanted to let everyone kno i have my first appointment monday 3/28 at 3pm im super excited now!


----------



## k8y

Had my scan this morning all is well. Saw little heart going like the clappers. Really pleased :)


----------



## repogirl813

congrats k8y on the hb!!!!

great news on the early appt bby!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Katie!!! thats excellent news!! Glad your bub is growing well!


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats k8y!!! :dance: well done little bean for your strong heartbeat!!

Fab news bby on your appt!! :happydance:

YEY for all the morning sickness! Sorry you ladies are suffering... but it's all good news!!! stick babies stick :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

ps Fides... the area you live in looks GORGEOUS! what a view! (super jealous!!!)


----------



## Angelique

Nice K8y, I am jealous and happy for you!! I don't go to the doc till the 2nd of April, I will be around 9 weeks then...

Congrats Bby!!


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> I just wanted to let everyone kno i have my first appointment monday 3/28 at 3pm im super excited now!

excellent news. :) 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks to everyone for thier support, Its great knowing we are all in the same boat. :) Ill put a pic up later so you can all see. Im at my mums for now and have a house veiwing tonight so will do it when I get home :) 

Hope you all have good days and arent too sick.


----------



## marialena

just had my first checkup....didnt see the embryo tho..doc said its still too early!!!so nervous, want to see my little seed!:-(


----------



## fides

welcome, cheryl & maria!

k8y, huge congrats on the wonderful scan & heartbeat!!

Didn't Nyn have a scan on Friday? I hope i didn't miss her posting about it - i might have in my tries to read over everything. Anyone know how her scan went?


----------



## repogirl813

went back and looked as well as at her profile she has not been on since thursday!!!! Nyn hope all is ok


----------



## gymbaby

hi, i'm due on 22/11/11 first baby - full of nerves and paranoia :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

btw -- If you are looking for chemical-free sunscreen this summer I tried Burt's Bees this weekend and am very very red from sunburn. I am going to go dig through the trash at home and find the damn receipt so I can get a refund.

I was only outside an hour and 45 minutes and I applied it everywhere before I left the house.


----------



## babyhopes2010

they do say ur more likely to burn when pregnant :)

normal suntan cream is fine tho x


----------



## sherylb

I would be ok with that if we were out longer and I hadn't used anything. I paid $15 for that crap and am burned terribly though.

And based on what I read I wanted to be careful. Probably won't be outside much before BB comes now.


----------



## padbrat

Yay K8Y!! So pleased you saw a lovely HB...am praying for one of those when I go back on Thursday!:happydance:

Jen whose Hubby is away... PM me!:hugs:

Bby good news on the appt!:thumbup:

Sorry all you lovely ladies happily chundering away... no sick for me but bad indigestion... have done nothing but burp and have heartburn today. Also am a totally grumpy cow... and my back hurts... and I am pissed off with my Hubby for losing my medical notes and then denying it :growlmad:... and... and... and... that's it, grump over!...:haha:


----------



## k8y

gymbaby said:


> hi, i'm due on 22/11/11 first baby - full of nerves and paranoia :wacko:

massive congrats to you :)


----------



## k8y

my bubba -


----------



## repogirl813

did they give you a heart rate or anything k8y


----------



## LoolaBear

bleugh i feel terrible tonight :( dizzy, tired, light headed, sick and actually being sick :( i am really suffering this pregnancy, its really making me consider this to be my last :haha: cant put up with this again!

congratulations k8y such a gorgeous little belly bean! xx


----------



## repogirl813

have been at work 7 hours and 3 and a half more to go! I don't know if I'll make it have one of mu most tired days yet, just wanna sleep


----------



## DrGomps

totally exhausted here, nauseated and dizzy. Have alot of experiments and writing to do. Think I may try and sneak away for a nap at some point.


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> did they give you a heart rate or anything k8y

no but could see it beating away clearly. :) was awsome


----------



## fides

welcome, gymbaby!

great scan, k8y!

Nyn, hoping everything's okay, hun! 

repo, i don't know how you do it with your long hours!!


----------



## sherylb

Repo, do you by any chance do taxes like I do??


----------



## repogirl813

no I rent out furniture and elextronics on a rent to own basis at renta a center and their pretty cool with the pregnancy as I'm not lifting or anything and typically if you can't perform ur job they make you take a leave


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you everyone


----------



## sherylb

repogirl813 said:


> no I rent out furniture and elextronics on a rent to own basis at renta a center and their pretty cool with the pregnancy as I'm not lifting or anything and typically if you can't perform ur job they make you take a leave

So you are that busy year round?


----------



## qwk

bybgurl - congrats on the appointment, makes it feel real doesn't it??

k8y - lovely scan!!! so excited for you! :D

does anyone else just feel completely unmotivated at work? ugh. makes it difficult.


----------



## Boothh

Congrats k8y!!! 
great news bby on your appointment! :)

my baby niece was born around 5.15pm today by c section after her head got stuck in the birth canal weighing 6lb 15oz! shes beautiful and holding her made me super broody! i hope thats me in 8 months!! 

i feel sick tired and emotional today i cant wait to get in bed! xx


----------



## mummapie

I got my bfp today, so happy to be joining you ladies :) I'm 19 my oh is 40 and this is our first! Due 25th November. if anyone wants a bump buddy I would be over the moon :)


----------



## Boothh

congrats hun!!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on your niece booth!! and welcome mummapie


----------



## repogirl813

welcome mommapie!!!


----------



## sherylb

I feel so ridiculous today because I had to go shopping and I am not even 5 weeks. My dress boots that I wear to work have 2" heels so I got some black Dr. Scholl's essentially flat boots. (And a few pair of black socks.) And a hand bag that is big enough to carry my snacks, water, tylenol, etc. And a body pillow to sleep on so hopefully I will be able to get better quality sleep. And of course some snacks b/c I have gotten better about snacking during the day.


----------



## Angelique

Don't feel bad sheryl, I have been stalking the maternity section at all the local stores in town.... OOO a bag to fit all that stuff.... I see an excuse to buy a new bag!!


----------



## padbrat

I too a feeling so unmotivated at work... and soooo tired, went to bed at 9.15 last night, which is unheard of for me!

Am hoping I am not so grumpy today he he he!!!


----------



## k8y

Welcome mummapie and conrats.


----------



## mummapie

I swear I've got a bloated baby belly already!


----------



## Nyn

Hi everyone! It feels like it's been ages since I logged on! so much going on over there!

Had my scan on Friday and all is perfect :happydance: due date is still 1/11/11 so I had my dates right!

Still feeling sick but not quite as bad as before... and really sore boobs!!

hope you are all doing well! I'm finding it hard to find time to come on with 2 little 'uns to run after! xxx


----------



## Boothh

i feel really bloated today!! and felt sicky as soon as i got up just having a cup of tea to hope it settles my stomach!!


YAAAY im an appleseed!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Gorgeous scan pic Katie! :hi: Nyn, glad all went well at scan!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay! I had a rough weekend with sore back and yesterday morning had a bit of a stress about symptoms... I just wasn't as nauseous and started to worry as it was about this time last time that the baby must have started to pass away (even though we didn't find out till 10 weeks)

Felt very nauseous last night and this morning... we were up all night... Lottie was throwing up all night! :( I'm a bit fed up that each time she's back at nursery she comes home ill! :(


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats on your apple seed Booth!! :dance:


----------



## Boothh

i cant believe your 8weeks already mummycat! yaay only 3weeks ish til my scan !! x


----------



## LoolaBear

hey ladies if your worried about your weight gain during pregnancy this is a good site to keep a check on things for you.

www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php 

i should gain no more than 3lbs in first tri and then roughly about .5lb every week after that due to having a higher bmi so with this morning sickness i seem to be keeping on track with it at the moment lol.

mummycat :hugs: that lotties picked up another bug nursery tends to just be a breeding ground for germs! xx


----------



## repogirl813

loola, thanks for the site, but it said 3 in the 1st tri for me too and i've gained 9 :growlmad: i hate sites that bluntly come up and say OBESE!!!


----------



## qwk

congrats on the scan nyn! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

My mom thinks im further along then what i think cuz ive already got a baby bump! and she was feeling my belly yesterday and said its tight already!! I guess we will find out monday!!


----------



## qwk

just realized how nervous i am for our ultrasound on thursday... :neutral:


----------



## Boothh

dont be nervous hun im sure everything will be perfect!! 

im trying to decide what the best time to book my early scan in for, can anyone help? i want there to be no possibility of it being too early to find a heartbeat x


----------



## myasmumma

feeling so ill these past few days..i hope it isnt the start of morning sickness :S


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Boothh and Loola!!

Qwk... I'm sure all will go fine hun!! :hugs:

Boothh, I'd say anything after 7 weeks should be alright. :hugs:

Urgh... need to find the energy to get up and do stuff... but Lottie had us both out of bed at 1am 2:30am and 4:30am! *yawn*


----------



## qwk

thanks boothh & mummycat... 7 weeks is what my mw had recommended - as i think you _could_ see it at 6 weeks, but really should see it at 7.


----------



## mummapie

i just made my first call to the maternity unit and they said my booking in appointment should be at about 10-11 weeks and that i'll get a letter confirming them. the next 6 weeks is gonna draggggg!


----------



## DrGomps

Mummycat, this must be a scary time for you, but there is no reason to believe this one is not growing strong and healthy. I purchased a doppler, so I can check on it myself soon. :D COngrats on the raspberry!! 

Nyn, glad you scan went perfectly!! 

I was really used to seeing my baby every week. wish I could go in today. LOL.

qwk, good luck at your scan, sure verything will be alright.

My bump is already huge and I already gained 9 lbs, so I am just accepting it. I am not eating excessively, I am exercising. Not sure what else to do really.


----------



## bbygurl719

Off to pack to move to my bigger place will b on later hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies, can i join?

I'm not sure of my due date - 40 weeks from LMP = 24 nov, but according to online calculators that take ov into account it's 27 Nov (my birthday!)
That being said, i'm most likely to deliver at 37 weeks which will be beginning november! Talk about complicated! :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I am supposed to gain 2-4 lbs 1st tri and then a full lb a week! I'm going to be huge!


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles, welcome. I just looked at your Jarrod's memorial page, brought tears to my eyes. :hugs: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful baby come november!!


----------



## Boothh

welcome new people! 

i have my booking next wednesday so 30th ill be 6+1 then so if i book my scan for 7+3 ? gunna ask at my appointment i think x


----------



## Huggles

I've booked my first scan for 7 weeks exactly. (7 april)
I've seen other ladies that have seen the heartbeat at 6 weeks, so i reckon you should definitely see one at 7+3


----------



## mummapie

Where do you both live? I hope my booking in is earlier than 10 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

I'm in south africa so the whole antenatal care is completely different to UK.


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> Hi ladies, can i join?
> 
> I'm not sure of my due date - 40 weeks from LMP = 24 nov, but according to online calculators that take ov into account it's 27 Nov (my birthday!)
> That being said, i'm most likely to deliver at 37 weeks which will be beginning november! Talk about complicated! :dohh:

let me know what date you want me to put on front page hun.. 

congrats and welcome


----------



## Huggles

I think lets say 27 November for now, and then after my first scan (7 april) I'll let you know what the doctor says and we can change it if necessary.


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Huggles!!! :dance: so pleased to see you here! :flower:

Thanks Dr Gomps.. I have a doppler from Lottie.. just need some new batteries! :) but from memory, I couldn't find anything until about 11 weeks! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats on your :bfp: and :dust: for a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

xxxx


----------



## fides

Nyn, so glad your scan went well! Thanks so much for checking in on us - i still don't know how your ladies with the little children do it all with morning sickness to boot!

qwk, i do hope your scan goes well!!

Huggles, welcome!!


----------



## TxCk

Hi Everyone

I'm getting excited for my appointment on the 31st. :happydance: I will only be 6+4 so I hope we get to see a strong beating heart! Has anyone seen their babies heartbeat this early?


----------



## DrGomps

I saw it at 6 weeks 6 days...don't be too worried if they don't, but hopefully they wilL!!


----------



## you&me

I had a big red bleed in my last prgnancy with Amber at 6+3, they scanned me in the EPAC and we saw the heartbeat :thumbup: I think anytime after 6 weeks it is possible to see...mine was an external scan too.


----------



## padbrat

Yay Nyn! Good news on the scan!
Qwk - hope you have some fab news too for tomorrow! Mine is on Thursday again and guess what.... am bricking it already that I won't see a blob.. or pole... or anything and they will say it is a blighted ovum... ahhhh must try and be more positive!!

Someone lend me some PMA please!!


----------



## DrGomps

padbrat said:


> Thanks DrGomps...
> 
> I think that my Obs Cons is just trying to cover all bases and give this baby all the chances she can.
> 
> PMA DrGomps... lets believe in our lil miracles... they are here and that is a miracle in itself..... am still trying to do as I say LOL

Here is some of the PMA you sent me last week!! It will be okay!! You will see your little miracle's heart beating!! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

i have defainately felt my uterus stretching today, right along my lower abdomen its just felt like someone has had hold of my skin and muscles and just pulling it.

does anyone else had discomfort whilst DTD?? whene er DH and i DTD it feels like hes made of sand paper with a pin on the end of it. it hurts so much and i know ive not got an infection or anything as i regularly get checked out. x


----------



## padbrat

DrGomps said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DrGomps...
> 
> I think that my Obs Cons is just trying to cover all bases and give this baby all the chances she can.
> 
> PMA DrGomps... lets believe in our lil miracles... they are here and that is a miracle in itself..... am still trying to do as I say LOL
> 
> Here is some of the PMA you sent me last week!! It will be okay!! You will see your little miracle's heart beating!! :DClick to expand...

DrGomp you are a love... Thank you:hugs:

Did anyone have one of the cysts on their ovary... corpeus lutum (sp?)... :shrug:


----------



## anjail96

I am due November first, had a scare this morning with some bleeding so me and hubby went to get an ultrasound right away...baby was fine and heartbeat was strong which was a great relief. I'm exactly 8 weeks

Doc called it threatened misc....but said that since the baby is fine then all should be fine but of course no gaurauntees, i'm just going to stay happy and positive cause the Lord knows whats best. Hope I didn't freak anyone out -just feels nice to be on this site that I came across last night. I wasn't gonna post anything but my husband was like hey go on that site and let them know what you experienced so I did. Glad that he is involved. He swears that this baby will be just fine. Gotta stay off my feet for the next coulpe of days. Stay tuned

Anjail


----------



## sherylb

I hope you don't have any more problems Anjail. Welcome to BnB!


----------



## anjail96

Thanks a million Sheryl and congrads to you and your husband


----------



## anjail96

Yup can feel the uterus doing its thing with the stretching and the pulling seems like it happens mostly at night when I'm relaxed in bed. Goodluck LoolaBear


----------



## LoolaBear

anjail96 said:


> Yup can feel the uterus doing its thing with the stretching and the pulling seems like it happens mostly at night when I'm relaxed in bed. Goodluck LoolaBear

thanks hun and congratulations and welcome to BnB and the november due date mummies xx


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling lots of stretching/pulling today as well. 

Anjail, congrats on the great scan!! I heard that the chance of a miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat is only 2%. Not sure how accurate that is , but its quite comforting.


----------



## DrGomps

padbrat, np. :D 

and no, no cysts. the ultrasound tech said there was lots of gas on my ovaries though.


----------



## padbrat

anjail96 said:


> I am due November first, had a scare this morning with some bleeding so me and hubby went to get an ultrasound right away...baby was fine and heartbeat was strong which was a great relief. I'm exactly 8 weeks
> 
> Doc called it threatened misc....but said that since the baby is fine then all should be fine but of course no gaurauntees, i'm just going to stay happy and positive cause the Lord knows whats best. Hope I didn't freak anyone out -just feels nice to be on this site that I came across last night. I wasn't gonna post anything but my husband was like hey go on that site and let them know what you experienced so I did. Glad that he is involved. He swears that this baby will be just fine. Gotta stay off my feet for the next coulpe of days. Stay tuned
> 
> Anjail

Sorry you had such a scare.... but of it comforts you I was a threatened M/c too... and 39 years later I am still here!!:haha:


----------



## k8y

Welcome Anjail Ive added you to the frontpage :) 

Congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## MummyCat

Padbrat :dust: <---there you go... have some PMA dust... and here ----> :dust: have some more!! all will be perfectly fine on Thursday!! :) I'll be here waiting to here your good news!!

Welcome to BnB Anjail!! :flower: Huge congrats on your :bfp: and sorry about your scare, but glad all is well! I'm also due 1.11.11 :D x :dust: to you for a sticky baby.... ps.. fab that Hubby is so involved! It's often hard for them as they can't feel what you feel inside... but sounds like he's going to be very good support for you!! :hugs:

I have more cleaning to do... Lottie's trashed the lounge and I've just about washed everything she threw up all over last night... she's on her 4th bedsheet, in about a 6 hour period last night! :dohh:


----------



## fides

anjail, so glad everything's okay, and welcome! so sorry you had a bit of a scare!

corpus luteum cyst: yep i have one - tech pointed it out - she was like, and here's the ovary you ovulated from b/c here's the follicle that released the egg - there's a cyst now which should go away as the placenta takes over. it was kinda neat to know, but i can feel that ovary aching a bit when i'm in bed.


----------



## curiosa

oh wow so many November babies already!
I should be due on 24 November, although I'm not sure cause my cycle was quite odd. 
It will be our second baby so I'm pretty laid back and haven't even thought about speaking to a midwife yet.:winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

MummyCat said:


> Padbrat :dust: <---there you go... have some PMA dust... and here ----> :dust: have some more!! all will be perfectly fine on Thursday!! :) I'll be here waiting to here your good news!!
> 
> Welcome to BnB Anjail!! :flower: Huge congrats on your :bfp: and sorry about your scare, but glad all is well! I'm also due 1.11.11 :D x :dust: to you for a sticky baby.... ps.. fab that Hubby is so involved! It's often hard for them as they can't feel what you feel inside... but sounds like he's going to be very good support for you!! :hugs:
> 
> I have more cleaning to do... Lottie's trashed the lounge and I've just about washed everything she threw up all over last night... she's on her 4th bedsheet, in about a 6 hour period last night! :dohh:

awwww thanks Mummy Cat... PMA much appreciated..as is the Baby Dust:hugs:


----------



## fides

welcome, curiosa!


----------



## qwk

welcome huggles!! :wave:

and welcome anjail96, hoping everything is ok for you!!

mummycat - poor lottie!! nursery does not sound like it is treating her too well lately ;)

thanks for all the encouragement today ladies - i'll be glad when it is Thursday at 4:30! good luck to you on thursday too padbrat! my dad is having a lot of health problems lately, i think it's just all building up and causing me to be nervous!

on my 5 weeks scan they showed me the little cyst where the egg was released from the ovary. the tech described my other ovary as "on vacation" last month ;)


----------



## alybel

Just checking in... starting to feel quite sick all through the day, although no actual vomiting which I am starting to think might make me feel better.

Counting the days down to my first scan at 13 weeks..


----------



## Huggles

padbrat said:


> Did anyone have one of the cysts on their ovary... corpeus lutum (sp?)... :shrug:

I did have this last time and and the doctor said it was quite normal. Usually disappears by about 10/12 weeks i think.


----------



## notjustyet

I am so jealous of all the ladies who are having early scans! My booking in isn't until 11th April when I'll be nearly 11 weeks. So frustrated! I'm wishing the weeks away.


----------



## mummapie

I'm with you notjustyet, my booking in wont be till 10-11 weeks and dating scan shortly after. Long way to go yet!


----------



## MrsLQ

midwife appointment today, yay


----------



## alybel

my scan isn't until 13 weeks... :(


----------



## bbygurl719

My boobs feel like there going to fall off today they hurt so bad. but im happy im having a symptom because since 3/13 i havent had any syptoms. cant wait til 3/28 and go to my first appointment!


----------



## Huggles

I keep wondering when my boobs are going to start getting sore!
My nipples are fairly sensitive (and hard?!), but my boobs feel fine and aren't any bigger. 
Last time they were really sore, so just wondering when it'll start.


----------



## bbygurl719

Mine just started this morning. my nipples were sore at begining but now its the whole entire thing lol.


----------



## Huggles

Ok, so i guess I have that to look forward to next week then! :holly:


----------



## DrGomps

huggles, everyones body is different. My bbs grew a whole cup size, but I think that wasn't until week 6. 

notjustyet,I feel so lucky to have had an early scan, but I am sure everything is fine and when you see your baby it will look like a baby and not a blob!!
LOL.


----------



## Huggles

Well I'll hit 6 weeks next week as well so either way I guess those (.Y.) will be hurting soon enough!


----------



## qwk

GL Mrs. LQ!

Huggles - mine were the same as yours as far as nip soreness, but not bbs soreness at first. they started getting bigger by week 5 - jumped 1.5 inches between week 4 and week 5... and another inch since then. but i didn't really start getting sore until about 5.5 weeks. 

i'm pretty convinced most of my weight gain has been in my bbs  i think i'm up over 2 cups now in the past 3 weeks. already had to buy one new bra, and have almost outgrown it. totally ridic.


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like 5.5-6 weeks is one exciting time! :holly:

My weekly excitement so far:
4 weeks - bfp!
5 weeks - Bloods (HCG count)
5-6 weeks - sore bb's!
7 weeks - first scan :D

Exciting times!


----------



## Boothh

i have an appointment with the fertility specialist this afternoon to discuss mine and OH results and to find out how they can help us get pregnant LOL wonder what they are going to say when i say im pregnant!!


----------



## Huggles

LoL - Have fun telling them!


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies!!!

Thanks Qwk.. Lottie got ill again last night... dr says...tummy bug! :grr: hopefully I can get her better in the next couple days!

it must be very frustrating having to wait so long for a booking in appt... I had mine today! Same MW I had with Lottie and previous pregnancy.. she's lovely!! :)
I have to get my bloods done in two weeks and in about a week I'll be getting my scan date in the post. She's also booked me in to see the consultant on the 4th May (14 weeks) so he can discuss what I need to do with my meds (currently on 5mg of folic acid and baby aspirin).

Keeping all things crossed for your appt's and scans this week ladies!! 

Huggles... hope those boobies start hurting soon!! :hugs:


----------



## qwk

lol huggles, yes, pregnancy is just one wild glamorous ride ;)

and too funny boothh - tell them they must be AWESOME since merely sched'ing an appointment was all it took ;)


----------



## repogirl813

I have been so tired lately ladies sorry haven't posted much have kept up on the thread but by the time I finish reading a few pages I ready for bed lol 

my boob soreness varies throughout the day I start the morning barely hurting to sore by afternoon to hurts like hell by time I take my bra off in the evening


----------



## mummapie

Oh no, if your really tired at 7 weeks i think im going to be permenently asleep then!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks DrGomps, I will look on the bright side at least I should get a good pic when I finally get round to having my scan!

My boobs have been sore since about 4 weeks, and have gotten progressively worse. I try not to wear a bra at home much because they are just so achey. Need to get measured for a new bra but haven't yet gotten round to it.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey ladies. Not been on for a bit but have still been checking in. Like repo, there is so much to catch up on, by then end it's time for bed!!

Been soooo exhausted this week and been in bed about 8pm or even earlier some nights!! :blush: My BBS have been killing me also but sooo glad for the symptom as not much else.

Anyway massive congrats on all the scans ladies :happydance: You must be over the moon xx

Hey mummycat, hope your Lottie gets better soon. The wee soul seems to have had a time of it lately :shrug:


----------



## fides

to those who are jealous of the early scans - just remember we're only getting them b/c something went wrong before, or b/c something started to go wrong with this pregnancy - i don't think either situation is something to be jealous of. ;) i think i'd much rather be in the normal pregnancy monitoring boat, but at the same time, i am grateful to have received good news so far with the bloods & scan. Odds are, your little babies are doing just fine!

so sorry everyone's feeling nauseous and achy - hang in there, ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

it was actually the policy of my hospital that they do an early "viability" scan. My next scan is the nuchal translucency scan at 13 weeks. This is to test for downs...I think the next scan will most likely be the gender scan!! woohoo!!


----------



## LoolaBear

just checking in to see how everyone is doing.
counting down the days til i get my booking in appt on the 31st! i know i will be given so blood forms so am thinking about getting my blood test booked now as sometimes it can be up to two weeks before i get an appt for them to be done and they like them to be done before 12 weeks :wacko: 
my boobs are killing me, my MS is horendous, im tired from the moment i wake up, im seriously suffering lol but if im anything like my mum it all points towards a girl! i hope i dont suffer for hte whole 9 months like she did :haha: xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey all..

Qwt - good luck for your scan tomorrow... mine is tomorrow too so the nerves and stress has started! I NEED TO SEE A BLOB!!!! LOL

Ref: boobies - mega sore boobs are usually my first symptom and they are still mega sore and massive!!! They are so sore they have woken me up before now.

So sorry Lottie is poorly Mummy Cat... sending get well wishes!

Fides makes a great point... I do not look forward to my scans. I dread them.


----------



## Angelique

Have my first doctors visit today!! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. I hop all goes well


----------



## Vicvicx

Qwt and Padbrat, wishing you guys all the best tomorrow and can't wait ti hear what the blob looks like :happydance:


----------



## Foxyredhead

Hey ladies, I am also due Novemeber......11/11/11. I am currently 6 weeks 5 days and feeling terrible :-( Hope it soon passes. Congrats to you all xx


----------



## DrGomps

yay for blobs!! Sure they will go well. THough I know how nervous I was for mine with the one the week before showing just a fetal pole.


----------



## k8y

Foxyredhead said:


> Hey ladies, I am also due Novemeber......11/11/11. I am currently 6 weeks 5 days and feeling terrible :-( Hope it soon passes. Congrats to you all xx

Welcome Foxy.. Congrats on your pregnancy. :) 

Ive added you to the front page. There are a few others here that are due on the same day as you. :)


----------



## Boothh

good luck everybody who is having scans tomorrow!

i went to fertility specialist, he was great when i told him i was pregnant, told me to take a baby aspirin everyday which might help with not mc'ing and booked me a viability scan for 2 weeks today :D so 6th april!! im super nervous! and MIL guessed i was pregnant today so she knows now though shes sworn to secrecy! xx


----------



## fides

welcome, foxy!! congrats on landing the coolest EDD of the year!!

good luck for those having a scan tomorrow - do hope all goes well, and i can't wait to hear more positive news!!


----------



## fides

booth, i remember reading about baby aspirin before we got our bfp - how long are they telling you to take it? how did your MIL guess you were pregnant?


----------



## Boothh

he didnt say how long ill ask at my scan, i took it last cycle but we were on a break the one we got our bfp! , apparantly it thins your blood and can help prevent miscarriage but he said the research is uncertain though it certainly wont do any harm! and apparantly it can help prevent pre eclampsia in later pregnancy! 
i felt sick so was breathing abit weird trying to act normal and i had to ask OH to get me glass of water, when we were leaving she followed me and said 'are you okay?' and i was like yeah, she was really staring at me and said are you pregnant? so i just ignored her and OH said your too nosey, she said she noticed last time we were there that i had my hand on my belly haha x


----------



## fides

awww!!!



okay, ladies, - i just saw the first December EDD thread in 1st tri! Can you believe it? There are now women getting their BFPs who are due the month after all of us!! how cool is that?! (it's the small things that are making me happy)


----------



## Boothh

that is weird haha! soon it will be 2012 due dates WTF!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay!!! A friend of mine who is 16 weeks just felt her baby moving for the first time...I cannot wait for that!!! So excited!!! 

Late day in lab for me...lots of experiments...luckily got in a nice nap. SHould help my stamina. LOL. been having to eat out lots cuz we are out of groceries, but I am having some delivered this evening so it will be back to home cooked meals.


----------



## mummapie

Did anyone else get af cramps at 4 weeks? I've read its normal but just double checking! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Have been MIA for a few days and have to catch up. Welcome to all the new November ladies! 

Was worried for the past week b/c they didn't see a yolk sac at my ultrasound last week and the doctor who was filling in for my doctor told me it wasn't "ideal" not to see the yolk sac during week 5 and made me sooo worried. Needless to say I was beyond worried all this past week but this morning we had another ultrasound and finally saw the yolk sac, little one and even the heartbeat :cloud9: The first few weeks are exciting but can also be a little nerve wracking. 

I am so exhausted. Can't wait until the exhaustion passes!


----------



## Boothh

mummapie its definatly normal to get cramps, all your ligaments loosen up and stretch out, just think of it as bean getting nice and comfy for a long stay xx


----------



## qwk

tititimes, congrats, so sorry you had to go through that worry, but glad it had a great outcome!


----------



## DrGomps

tititimes, sorry you had a worry. I know how that feels, as I had two scans a week apart. Glad to see that your little bean has a heartbeat!! :D sticky :dust:

mummapie, I had loads of cramps on week 4...think it may have been the gestational sac forming...also been having some this week and week 6... All normal...as long as it doesn't hurt and you aren't bleeding its fine. sometimes doing stretches helps, gives your uterus room to expand.


----------



## alybel

I'm so tired and just feeling "off" all day long... I know I wished to feel sick but now I wish I didn't :( At least I only have the one child at home today so hopefully he will be nice to me today :)


----------



## Angelique

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am so very excited!!!!!! :happydance:

I went for my first Dr appointment since I am 8 weeks, and was surprised to find out my doctor does ultrasounds at every first visit to confirm dates, and make sure baby is in the right spot. :baby:

So I got to see my little bean today and SO much stress and worry is relieved!! I was getting worried because when she went to find baby, she couldn't see it, and told me that my uterus is extremely tilted forward and high, due to my previous 2 c-sections, the scar tissue causes the uterus to move ant tilt, which could explain my difficulty getting pregnant.:shrug:

ANYWAY... she found :baby: and found a nice strong heartbeat, and all is well!! I also know I will deliver the wednesday before my Nov 1st due date, October 26th, unless I go into labor before then.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on scans angelique and titi and good luck to the few with scans tomorrow


----------



## qwk

congrats angelique!


----------



## fides

huge congrats to titi & angelique - so glad you guys had great scans!


----------



## Huggles

congrats to the ladies that had scans and good luck to those about to have them!

K8y, i've chatted to a few people and the general consensus seems to be that my due date is 24 nov, not 27th. Would you mind changing it on the front page pls?


----------



## Boothh

its 4.50am and i am sat in the living room watching teletubbies with a poorly baby :( i cant even believe how tired i am! but OH has to work a 12 hour shift so i had to let him sleep! x


----------



## Huggles

I had an awful night too. Woke up at 01:15 with a ruddy cat choir on our driveway and then couldn't fall asleep again until 05:30-ish. Sooo unimpressed and tired *yawn*


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> congrats to the ladies that had scans and good luck to those about to have them!
> 
> K8y, i've chatted to a few people and the general consensus seems to be that my due date is 24 nov, not 27th. Would you mind changing it on the front page pls?

done :)


----------



## Finsmummy

Hi ladies, I have my booking in appointment today, so may actually feel more real then! The nausea just kicked in too which is yuk! I feel rubbish today.


----------



## curiosa

Just called the midwife service to tell them I'm pregnant - I've been taking it easy this time round - and they said it might take my midwives up to 8 WEEKS to call me. What does that mean? 
That I might have to wait another 8 weeks, or that I have to wait until I'm 8 weeks pregnant!?:wacko: 
Hope it's the second option! They haven't said anything about scans, so hope they are arranging that too. 
Anyway I should worry, I'm the one who wanted to take it easy:haha:


----------



## Boothh

omg my LO has the runs, im going between cleaning him up and throwing up cus its disgusting! :/


----------



## Huggles

Shame Boothh, that doesn't sound fun at all! Hope lo gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

how many of you have told people already, that you're expecting? Or are you going to keep quiet till 2nd tri? I'm feeling a better today, just aching so at least i can get some things done without feeling the urge to heave!


----------



## Huggles

I haven't told anyone yet but we won't wait as long as second tri.

Last time I immediately emailed my mom (she was in new york for the week) and sms'd my friend. Then dh came home and i told him. Then i think about a week later we went and told dh's parents, as well as our 2 closest friends (they are husband and wife). At around 8 weeks most of the rest of our friends found out and at 10 weeks i told my boss and the rest of my family (i work with some extended family so didn't want it accidentally slipping out to my boss via the grapevine).

This time, however, we haven't told anyone yet. We've known for almost a week (tomorrow will be a week), but i just don't feel ready to tell anyone yet. I am going for HCG blood test tomorrow and I suppose maybe we'll tell our parents after that. I'm not really sure yet. I have my first scan booked for 8 weeks (was booked for 7 weeks but was just shifted a week :( ), so will probably tell my boss after that. Although dh's 30th birthday is at 7+3 so we might land up telling most people then (that's why i'd wanted the scan at 7 weeks).


----------



## mummapie

Its interesting to see how long people wait. OH wants to wait till May time till we tell people, apart from my mum and my best friend. I hope your bloods go okay huggles, it will be a nice present for your hubby to see baby too :)


----------



## Huggles

Thanks. I reckon the bloods will be fine. I'm not really all that worried about them, more curious than anything. 
Here people generally go for HCG test just to confirm pg, so it's not becuase there's any problem or antyhing. In theory i could have gone earlier this week already but i want to go on the same day in my pg as i went with my last pg so that i can compare the numbers. Thought it might be interesting.


----------



## qwk

aw boothh, i hope he gets better, for both your sakes!!

today is scan day. definitely nervous, and worried about my dad's health. argh. definitely need some good news!

we've told our families (parents, brothers, and our one grandparent). after the scan today, i plan to tell my very-close work friend, as she knows we were trying and would definitely keep a lid on it. i'll probably wait until 12+ weeks to tell work, but we'll prob tell friends somewhere in between now and 12 weeks.


----------



## mummapie

good luck with your scan! let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Huggles

Good luck qwk!


----------



## DrGomps

goodluck qwk and padbrat!! 

This is my first pregnancy and we told DH's family and our families immediate as well as some good friends. The news started to leak and once we got the good scan at almost 7 weeks we decided it would be safe to announce it on facebook (we announced a couple days ago). Honestly, its a relief. Haven't told my boss yet, am going to wait until its necessary.


----------



## mummapie

I know i will want to tell people at 8 weeks, but i dont know if OH is so sure. We'll have to see. I just cant wait to give my mum her "to nanny on mothers day" card :D


----------



## repogirl813

we told parent and one close friend like a week after we found out and told everyone else after our scan last week, this is my DH first child so he wasn't gonna keep it in the bag any longer


----------



## you&me

I told my mum yesterday, because I needed her to watch the girls this afternoon when I have my doctors appointment.

I wonder if I could get away with telling anyone else til I am 20 weeks :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

I told everyone right away its my first and i found out 6 days after my nephew was born.


----------



## TxCk

I've been kinda scared to tell anyone until my first scan next week. I am a little nervous about spreading the news although I am sure everyone will be happy. :thumbup: However, I am only five 1/2 weeks and am already starting to show a little bit. I don't know if this is because it is my second or what. I guess I won't be able to keep a secret for much longer.


----------



## Huggles

I also wanted to wait until after my first scan before telilng anyone, but I'll be 7+3 on dh's birthday and EVERYONE is coming to our house to celebrate (it's his 30th). So i originally booked the scan for 7 weeks so that we could know that everything's ok and we could tell. Then this morning it was moved to a week later. So now i'm not sure if we'll still tell on his birthday or what will happen. I guess it's a bit of wait and see really...


----------



## TxCk

Huggles

You must be frustrated. After waiting for the scan and then they want you to wait a week longer :wacko: That would drive me nuts. It would be hard to keep it a secret at the party.


----------



## Huggles

I also think it'll be hard to keep it a secret with so many people all there all together. We'll probably land up just telling.

I'm having the HCG blood test tomorrow so at least i'll be able to get some sort of indication of whether things are going well or not from that. I feel like everything's right on track though, so not too worried.


----------



## TxCk

Good Luck to You tomorrow! I would think an Hcg test should be a good enough indicator that things are progressing good. :thumbup:


----------



## LoolaBear

i am in such an amazing mood today! got some great news, my MIL is finally being investigated for benefit fraud! its not for her disability allowance (which i am writing a letter to inform them she is also comitting benefit fraud on) but for her housing benefits, shes currently claiming as a single resident even though her soon to be 6th husband has been living with her since november! im so happy :dance: silly witch will get whats coming to her now, she deserves it so much.
now i just need to find a way of reporting her to social services without her finding out its me so that she can get her cumupance there as well (shes not meant to be near children basically but still allows people to go round to hers with their children, i hate taking the twins round there luckily the longest she has spent in their company has been 5 minutes and that was me there holding them) 

and.....ive had no sickness today :dance: so happy about that as well, i felt a bit queasy this morning but not actually been sick yay go me! 

hope you are all having as much as a glorious day as me. xx


----------



## srm0421

I had my scan on Tues. My due date has been changed to my O date so I am now due 11-10. Saw the hb and the baby measured what I though he/she would but there is a "gap" where the sac didn't attach fully (according to my dr) so I have to wait 3 weeks and do another scan and hope the "gap" has closed.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys :hi: How is everyone today??

Congrats on the scans yesterday ladies, what a nice surprise :happydance:

Hope the scans today have all gone well, looking forward to hearing about some more nice strong heartbeats!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

srm0421 said:


> I had my scan on Tues. My due date has been changed to my O date so I am now due 11-10. Saw the hb and the baby measured what I though he/she would but there is a "gap" where the sac didn't attach fully (according to my dr) so I have to wait 3 weeks and do another scan and hope the "gap" has closed.

Thats great that you managed to hear a nice healthy heartbeat. :happydance:

I have never heard about a 'gap' before. I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. How come they are making wit three weeks tho? Seems a bit long :shrug:


----------



## srm0421

IDK I wish I knew why I have to wait so long, I will be 10 weeks or almost by then. I am sure if I have more pain/discomfort I can get in earlier.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you're having such a great day loolabear!

Sorry to hear about the gap srm0421. Hope it closes soon and you go on to have a H&H 9 months (or how ever many months are left!) :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

Huggles said:


> Glad you're having such a great day loolabear!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the gap srm0421. Hope it closes soon and you go on to have a H&H 9 months (or how ever many months are left!) :flower:

ive jsut had a proud mummy moment as well. my little girl (whos 18 months) just ate a full yoghurt all by herself without making a mess, shes never fed herself with a spoon before and she did it so well. xx


----------



## padbrat

Well ladies... had my scan and guess what? We saw a baby Twiglet with a lovely fast HB!!! baby measures 4mm, which kinda matches with my late OV dates so I have now been pushed back to 5+5 and have a revised EDD of 19th November.

Am sooooo relieved I can't tell ya... roll on next week for my next scan!!

Such good news that all of us ladies who had scans saw our babies and their HBs!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> Well ladies... had my scan and guess what? We saw a baby Twiglet with a lovely fast HB!!! baby measures 4mm, which kinda matches with my late OV dates so I have now been pushed back to 5+5 and have a revised EDD of 19th November.
> 
> Am sooooo relieved I can't tell ya... roll on next week for my next scan!!
> 
> Such good news that all of us ladies who had scans saw our babies and their HBs!!!

Oh, greats news! Now you can breathe easier!


----------



## DrGomps

wow, 5 weeks 5 days is early for a HB ( I didn't see mine at 5 weeks 6 days) congrats!!! So happy for you!! Hopefully all is well on your next scan next week as welll...its nice to see the progression. I would love a scan every week. LOL


----------



## padbrat

Yes, I feel happier... Hubby is still being very cautious and keeps telling me not to get too excited as loads of things could still go wrong...

But hey, for today I am absolutely thrilled!!!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats padbrat that is awsome!!!


asm i have just finished cleaning what i am gonna do for now. i have scrubbed my bedroom and livingroom carpets and the couch and loveseat, did the dishes and wiped the counters. Got the kitchen floor left and clean up the basement floor and finish laundry then im done completely. Getting ready as my mil, who is awsome and wouldn't care either way, is coming in town for my dd 9th birthday on sunday!!!


----------



## padbrat

I hope all of the scans to come and perfect... for me and all the rest of you lovely ladies xx

I am still quite realistic and don't think I will completely relax until my 12 week scan when I know the odds for downs syndrome... but for now ... I am still grinning! x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Repro girl... don't clean too much... take it easy chick!

also... my MS kicked in today! Kinda chuffed about that too lol


----------



## k8y

If anyone wants me to change their date on the front page then you'll have to tell me so I know. There are a few people saying their date has changed but I am unsure of you want me to change them or not. 

Thanks :)


----------



## padbrat

Hey k8Y... yes please can you change my date. i guess the sonographer will have been more accurate than my guesses with dodgy cycles and Ov's. LOL


----------



## Tititimes2

k8y said:


> If anyone wants me to change their date on the front page then you'll have to tell me so I know. There are a few people saying their date has changed but I am unsure of you want me to change them or not.
> 
> Thanks :)

k8y- I actually am now 11/11/11 per my doc.


----------



## Boothh

yaay so happy everything went well at your scan padbrat! 13 sleeps and counting to mine!! 
i feel really ill today! were surrounded by farms and all i can smell is manure! its making me sooooo sick :( currently eating cheese toasties to settle my stomach!


----------



## notjustyet

K8y, I'm now 2nd Nov not 6th Nov. Thanks!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey Booth! Not long til yours and I hope yours is great too!!


----------



## LoolaBear

ggrrr DH has now ruined my mood by letting his so called mother know shes being watched grrr shes going to act the frail disabled lady now so that she doesnt get caught out, grrr that woman needs locking up.


----------



## k8y

padbrat said:


> Hey k8Y... yes please can you change my date. i guess the sonographer will have been more accurate than my guesses with dodgy cycles and Ov's. LOL

Change it to what date please?


----------



## padbrat

sorry K8Y can you change it to EDD of 19th Nov please x


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the scans. i go to my doctors appiontment monday probably wont get a scan my insurance only pays for 1. unless there is concern for complications. but should b able to hear heart beat and see if my EDD is actually 11-19.


----------



## padbrat

You know what Bby... now that they have put my dates back we share a EDD!!!


----------



## repogirl813

oh bby i am so happy for you and hope that all goes well on monday for you!!!! my fx for you


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: Glad everyone is ok and :yipee: for all the scans!

I had my 1st mw app this morning, she is trying to say I am 8w5d? Don't know how she is calculating that LOL. Also got a private scan booked for the 9th April, hoping baby is ok!

xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Padbrat yeah i notice that. But like i said it could change come monday. so we will see. I coulda had appointment today but FOB told me to get it atleast a week out so he could let his boss kno and then when i schduled it he was like u could got the thursday one i was like grrr but ill b 6+2 so hoping i hear heartbeat..


----------



## MummyCat

Heya ladies...

Not been on much, been rather ill! :( Lottie's had a gastro bug since Monday.. yesterday it moved to her bottom and we ended up going through 6 changes of clothes... because EACH set got covered when she had a pooh! :grr: poor bubba!

This morning I woke up and threw up, and then about an hour of so later threw up again! :( think i might have her bug! 

Mike decided to go to work, after I asked him nicely to please stay at home and help me with Lottie... he got stuck on the motorway for 4 hours... they shut the road about 3 miles ahead of him due to a bad accident. He only got to work by lunch time and then turned around to come home to look after us! 

When I say look after... I mean that loosely.. he hardly did much, but I did get to go sleep while Lottie had her nap! 

So pleased the scans are going well... :dance:
Loola.. glad you've had a good day and well done to your little lady!! 

Off to have a bath now I think! Take care lovelies!! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

i just enjoyed a lovely bath, and i treated myself to an at home facial, lush i seriously needed it! xx


----------



## DrGomps

qwk hasnt reported back has she??? I hope her scan went well....

padbrat...I want to see a pic of your twiglet!!


----------



## mummapie

treated myself to a massive bubble bath and a krispy kreme doughnut tonight as OH has gone out :) 
we've also decided to tell people at 8 weeks, or after dr's appt (which im hoping to hear about tomorrow)


----------



## you&me

Mummapie, the gail prediction thing in your siggy...I have seen a few people with things like that, where do you do it?


----------



## mummapie

i bought it on ebay >.< i know its silly but it gave me a bit of hope! I did two, a cheap one and one that was a bit more. Psychic123uk is Gail (who also said she think i will have another girl in 2012!) i think it was about £6? she also has a website with other readings on if you google Psychic123uk it will come up with her site. I've always had a bit of belief in this sort of thing thanks to my great nana. xx


----------



## qwk

i'm here! just got home (in the USA, and appointment was late in the day, followed by a quick grocery shop) but little eggbert is perfect! measured at 7w1day, so I was right on with the OV date :) 

heart rate was 154 bpm! was so amazing to see it flickering on the screen!! :D

i kinda skimmed the thread so i missed most things today, but i did see padbrat's - congrats on you scan! :D so happy for you!

and here is a not very clear photo:
 



Attached Files:







March 24 US annotated.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7









March 24 US 003.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## repogirl813

congrats qwk that is great


----------



## mummapie

Woahh just had a massive cramp that made me feel sick! Things like that really worry me :(


----------



## Angelique

I have a pic of my scan, but idk how to upload it..... they had a heck of a time getting a clear pic cuz baby was really up high and up front


----------



## Angelique

https://https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ffe1478f43&view=att&th=12eeaf253f96b958&attid=0.1&disp=thd&realattid=1364220266571366400-1&zw

didn't work... will put it as my avetar


----------



## Huggles

Qwk that's a lovely pic :thumbup:

MummyCat - hope you're feeling better today and hope Lottie starts getting better soon :hugs:

I'm off to have my HCG count done at lunch time.
Last pg on this day (CD 37) my count was 1363, interested to see how today's compares.


----------



## padbrat

hey BBY... well, I hope your appt goes wonderfully and they keep ya on the same date! LOL

DrG... really a lot to see TBH.. a lil blob, but will post a piccy of Twiglet tomorrow I promise ya!

Qwk gorgeous piccys chick... awwww such a relief all is well!

Mummycat it sounds like you have had the day from hell... poor lil Lottie... I hope today is better for both of you x


----------



## qwk

thanks chickies!

i think i need maternity clothes already :( or at least bigger pants, shirts still seem ok. i'm really not THAT much bigger (only half an inch around my hips and waist), but i wear really form-fitting clothes, so it didn't take long :( 

is anyone else encountering this already? ? 

oh also, k8y, could i be changed to November 9 for my EDD? thanks!


----------



## Huggles

nope, not yet, but I remember last time feeling like all my pants were getting uncomfortable really early on. They weren't really too tight as such, but my tummy was so much harder than usual that it felt uncomfy if anything pressed on it.

Try finding pants that have some sort of elastic in the waist?


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## qwk

lovely babyhopes! that reminds me, need to get DH to take a 7 week photo today... 

maybe i'll get one of those belly band things so i don't have to buy new pants already :D my prob is i have to wear actual fitted dress clothes for work.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have to wear posh stuff too :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, great pics!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

None of my pants fit me anymore i think i got 1 outta liek 20 tht still fit me. there was a couple i were starting to grow outta before i got pregnant but the rest dont fit now lol... my mom just got me a dress to wear throughout and some bigger shirts.. I want to get some more sundresses there so much more comfortable. Oh i have a pic of my belly as well i took last sunday but i couldnt upload it


----------



## bbygurl719

i got my belly pic as my avatar. i was 5+1


----------



## DrGomps

oooh and my belly has expanded alot...here is my progression....and some of my jeans already don't fit and I have worn maternity pants a few times...so much more comfy...I mean I can squeeze into my jeans but it cuts of circulation and is no fun. Think I have alot of water retention.
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8









5 Weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6









6 weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









7 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









8 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## qwk

great pics dr. g! yeah i think it's mainly bloat/water for me too, and just the fact that i wear really tight jeans to start with :blush:, there wasn't much room to go anywhere!


----------



## mummapie

You look so happy gomps! :D is it your first? I look about the same as you at 5 weeks.


----------



## DrGomps

yes, its my first. :D

qwk, my pants were pretty tight fitting too...luckily being a scientist we don't have to dress up. Actually the converse is true, if you dress up you risk spilling chemicals on your nice clothes, getting blood on it or I find that all my shirts get holes from leaning up against my bench (due to acid burns). Yikes!! Needless to say being pregnant I know always wear a lab coat.


----------



## MummyCat

hiya lovelies...

Thanks for the well wishes, Lottie's on the mend, but Daddy had to stay home with her so I could go to work, else I don't get paid, but we still have to pay nursery!

We decided today... I'm resigning on Monday! Since we got back from South Africa on the 19th Feb, Lottie has spent about 4/5 mornings at nursery.. the rest she's missed due to catching croup and now a tummy bug! For her health... we're going to give her a break, plus... financially it's not worth it if I have to stay home with her!

Qwk.. lovely scan hun!! :dance: and lovely bumps ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

wohoo for resigning!

I'm off to get my blood results. HAve a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for resigning!! I will have to work pretty much forever. LOL. 

How are you feeling mummycat?? Glad lottie is feeling better.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles! Good luck with those blood tests!! :hugs:

Thanks Dr G!! I'm on the mend.. felt a little nauseous today, but nothing in comparison to yesterday! So sure I had Lottie's bug! She's still doing killer poonami's! :sick: a change of her clothes required with each one! :( but they're slowing down, otherwise she's alright in herself!

Hope you don't have to work forever.... just until you're ready to stop! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

I love my work...and get to make my hours and doing science means I get to do a variety of different things...

Man can't imagine taking care of a pooing/puking sick lo with ms. YOu are a saint!!! 

SO I actually weighted myself and it turns out I lost a lb...weird?? But my belly is bigger. I have been working out alot lately...so hopefully I lost some fat and gained some baby?? LOL.


----------



## TxCk

DrG - Those are some wonderful bump pics!!:thumbup:

Huggles - I look forward to hearing some good #'s for you!

MummyCat - Hope you get some rest soon and your little one gets completely better!!! 


I am so excited for everyone that has had their scans! Looks like there are going to be lots of healthy little November babies :baby::wohoo: I go for my first appt next Thursday and am going to beg for a scan.[-o&lt;

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## repogirl813

well last week when I weighed myself I had gained 9 pounds I weight myself today and now at a 6 pound gain so thankfully I lost 3 pounds worth of the bloat lol


----------



## MummyCat

Ah thanks Dr G... I can imagine your job is very interesting.. makes working worthwhile!! It's not easy with a toddler.. but then you learn very quickly, once you have a baby... 'you' time goes out the window.. long gone are the days I can curl up in bed reading a book feeling sorry for myself if I'm ill! :(

Thanks TxCk!! Good luck at your appt... hope you get your scan!!

Repo hun... that's good news re weight... I put on 7lb and lost 2lb so am up 5lb at the moment!


----------



## mummapie

I'm eating like a pig today! So far i have had, 2 slices of toast, soup and slice of bread, a toasted bagel and some carrots and humus! and loads of pints of water! this is very unlike me hehe :D


----------



## DrGomps

today is going to be a battle of wills...I have to stare at a microscope looking for little fluorescent neurons in a dark room all day...I usually need loads of caffeine for this task...seeing how that is not an option...its going to be quite a challenge...:sleep:

What do you ladies have planned for the weekend??


----------



## Tititimes2

Drg- I am not a big caffeine drinker but been wishing for a cup the last few days to help me at work toI. No dark rooms for me (neurons- cool) but I am reading, writing and negotiating when all I want to do is fall asleep in my office or hang out in the bathroom when the MS hits.

Mummycat- hope you and your little one are feeling better today.

AFM- shouldn't have opened my mouth to say I feel good today. Half an hour later the nausea got me. It's still Friday, right?


----------



## repogirl813

mummycat glad ur feeling better and hope that little starts feeling much better


asm I am just extremely tired today and wanna go home and go to bed 6 more hours at work then I can do that lol


----------



## Huggles

Went to get the blood results but they weren't in yet :nope:

and then i had my facial so by the time that was done the lab was closed, so now i have to go first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh DrG... lovely piccys... had a peek when I gave your journal a lil stalk lol!

OMG How MUCH HAS TODAY DRAGGED???? I am sooooo tired I can bearly stay awake... plus my sore boobs kept me awake last night... getting all veiny now... YUK!

I am currently sat here with my jeans undone cos my belly is getting so bloated... not a nice look...

Please lil Lottie is feeling better mummycat and HOORAY for no work!!!.... am a lil jealous lol


----------



## LoolaBear

ouchie ouchie ouchie, i hurt all over! well not all over but it does feel like it lol, my tooth hurts as i had to have the filling replaced as the temporary one came out within a week of having it done and my toe that i broke i also damaged the nail bed slightly so stupid me decided to give the nail a trim jsut to keep it neat so it didnt dig in or anything and make it worse and turns out i had damaged nearly all of the nail bed because with one little snip the majority of my nail came away! :sick: so now i have an exposed nail bed thats throbbing as well as a sore tooth :(

DrG - lovely pics! im jealous!
Mummycat - so happy Lottie is feeling a bit better.
Huggles - :hugs: hope you get your blood results tomorrow.

anyone else if ive missed you off i apologise my memory is as bad as a gold fish recently! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!! :D 

Oh I agree... fab bump pics Dr G!! :) 

Hope the nausea eases just a little Titi and Padbrat, hope you manage to feel less bloated soon!! 

Loola love... what are you doing to yourself?? Hope you're on the mend soon hun!! 

Dr G.. you asked what we're up to this weekend? Well tomorrow we're off to see my best friend in Berkshire! They're about an hour and a half away! on Sunday we are likely to be home doing housework and preparing what we need to get sorted for someone's 2nd birthday! :D CANT believe my baby is 2!!!! It felt like yesterday when I gave birth to her!


----------



## Boothh

ooo im soo excited! my best friend told me she was pregnant this morning! so shes only a week behind me! im so happy its gunna be so cool to go through it together!


----------



## sherylb

I had my HSG and progesterone bloods this morning. I have to do HSG again on Monday and then I will have a better idea of whether my bean is sticky. I am putting off the other blood work until May when hopefully I will be covered by Medicaid. DH was laid off in February so I went back to work temporarily. I am making too much money in April but will get my last check the last Friday so we should qualify with no problem in May.


----------



## repogirl813

home from work


----------



## repogirl813

as for my weekend i have my daughter sleepover tomorrow night for her 9th birthday yippie a group of screaming 3rd graders and her party sunday afternoon
 



Attached Files:







march 012.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## repogirl813

hope everyone else has a good weekend will still be checking in and chatting though!!! Congrats on all scans this week and goodluck to all with scans this week coming


----------



## raychmumtobe

im due November 26th :) 
Found out 2 days ago that im pregnant :)
xxx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Raych!! And welcome!!


----------



## k8y

qwk said:


> thanks chickies!
> 
> i think i need maternity clothes already :( or at least bigger pants, shirts still seem ok. i'm really not THAT much bigger (only half an inch around my hips and waist), but i wear really form-fitting clothes, so it didn't take long :(
> 
> is anyone else encountering this already? ?
> 
> oh also, k8y, could i be changed to November 9 for my EDD? thanks!

sure - all done :)


----------



## k8y

raychmumtobe said:


> im due November 26th :)
> Found out 2 days ago that im pregnant :)
> xxx

Massive congrats. :) 
Welcome :)


----------



## Boothh

i got my 3+ this morning :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Well I have a busy day today.... Hubby has gone to race a duathlon so I am on doggie walking duty, then I am out for lunch at 12.00 with an old friend and then at 2pm I am going to Guildford with some other friends for shopping and then at 6pm I am off to watch the ice hockey..... phew... will be knackered!!!.... think Sunday I will mostly be.... snoozing!!! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Had to just have a laugh at my ticker... what does it mean 'soon'??? They are now!!! MASSIVE BOOBIES!!! driving Hubby nuts cos he can't touch.. way too painful!


----------



## mummapie

raychmumtobe said:


> im due November 26th :)
> Found out 2 days ago that im pregnant :)
> xxx

Woop! Due day after me :) Congrats!


----------



## padbrat

And making her debut... Baby Twiglet at 5+5!! :happydance:


----------



## k8y

Padbrat twiglet is beautifu !!! 



Ive had my letter through for my 12 week scan !! woooooah ! 21st April yay !!!!


----------



## Boothh

lovely scan pic x


----------



## mummapie

Well today i feel very emotional, keep crying over nothing, supposed to be going for a meal tonight and as my friends live out of town i have to stay over, and for some reason REALLY dont want to. And OH wont come get me till the morning. That is making me cry? weird. And younger brothers Dad hasnt picked him up so i cant do anything and really dont want to ring him as i hate him with a passion.
Felt a bit sick this morning and nipples a bit sore. i'm actually glad i've got some symptoms back!


----------



## Huggles

Hope you feel less sore today Loolabear!

lovely scan pics repo and padbrat :thumbup:

I got my HCG results this morning - 1802 :happydance:
(same time last pg was 1363)


----------



## DrGomps

Great numbers huggles!

And great scan pic padbrat!!

Mummapie...symptoms are a good sign!! I felt absolutely knackered yesterday and extremely nauseous...haven't actually been sick since I started the seabands but it doesn't mean I don't feel dizzy/nauseous.

Today I have some freelance writing to catch up on, house work to do (we are moving in a week ah!!) and meeting some of DH's law school friends in manhattan for a dinner. Yay a dinner with all attorneys!! Tomorrow I need to go back on the microscope and do more housework...so much to do and so little time!!


----------



## diz

Hi ladies,

Nice to be here :flower: I'm 31 and pregnant with number 2. My first is 18 months old, he's a little monkey that goes by the name of Noah. I live in North Wales, work in Cheshire and have a husband, two dogs and a cat.

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months. The last pregnancy group I was involved in, on this forum 18 months ago, were a riot and we had some great times shared through our pregnancy. I'm sure this group will be the same.

Loving the name xxxx. :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

welcome diz and congrats!!!!

great hcg results huggle


beautiful scan patbrad


----------



## navillus

Hello ladies,
Am also due in Nov, the 12th...
I'm from Middlesbrough, UK, this will be my 7th baby and i'm 33.
It's been 5yrs since I last saw those lovely lines on a HPT.
I'm still waiting for offical test from Docs, as my original one they sent off to check for infection???!!! Lol!!:blush:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. Well yesterday was not a good day for me. Had MS in morning than evening time ended up in the emergency room with a middle ear infection. Than after that went to applebees and the stupid waiter spilled my drink all over me almost had me balling. Thanks to my mom i was able to hold it back. Today seems like its going to be a much better day. Cant wait til monday for my 1st doctors appointment!!


----------



## Huggles

sorry you had a bad day bbygurl, hopefully today goes much better. Good luck for your scan on monday!


----------



## repogirl813

wow what a disaster of a day bby hope ur docs appt goes great


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you!! I dont kno if im getting scan cuz on medicaid they only pay for one unless there is a medical concern. so i think itll just be appointment but hoping to hear heartbeat.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry, i get confused and tend to call all appointments 'scans' because here all my apps are with the obgyn and I get a scan at every app. It's just the way it's done here. So i always refer to my appointments as 'scans'


----------



## k8y

diz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Nice to be here :flower: I'm 31 and pregnant with number 2. My first is 18 months old, he's a little monkey that goes by the name of Noah. I live in North Wales, work in Cheshire and have a husband, two dogs and a cat.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months. The last pregnancy group I was involved in, on this forum 18 months ago, were a riot and we had some great times shared through our pregnancy. I'm sure this group will be the same.
> 
> Loving the name xxxx. :flower:

welcome and congratulations :) 
if you let me know your due date ill add you to the list of mummies to be on the 1st page :)


----------



## repogirl813

wow I wish they did scans at all my appts and I see an obgyn and it's not like that


----------



## LoolaBear

:dance: i am feeling good today, apart from the odd bout of nausea i havent been sick all day! :dance: but severe tiredness has replaced it lol.
my toe isnt hurting anymore neither is my tooth :dance: 
welcome to al lthe new november mummies :hi: cant believe how much our little family is growing with all the new mummies to be.
ive had to buy a new bra today as ive goen up two cup sizes :wacko: :shock: i wasnt exactly small in the :holly: department to begin with!
and im making myself feel good by maternity shopping! ive got a maternity pillow on order, i really should have had one of these with the twins but i suffered through, never again though! ive got my fetal doppler on order and ive got loads of maternity clothes all ready on my shopping list.
ive made my list of everything i need for belly bean so all i need to do is buy it one thing at a time :yay: so exciting. 

how is everyone else feeling today? been up to anything interesting? xx


----------



## Boothh

im just making a stew for dinner cus its the only proper thing i dont feel ill at the thought of, got some custard donuts and a cadburys trifle for later though yum, just think im gunna lay on the couch all night now as im soo tired and feel sicky! 

ive got loads of maternity clothes i like gunna go on a shopping spree after 12week scan and kit myself out ive been looking at lots of baby stuff and have a few ideas of things i want for a girl or a boy and i already know what pram im getting haha :) planning is soo fun!


----------



## LoolaBear

i already know what pushchair im getting as well, as the twins will still be in their buggy for a while after the baby's born im going to baby wear, once they are walking then the pushchair will come out for this little one.
planning is jsut as exciting then actually doing in my eyes. you can let your imagination go wild lol


----------



## sherylb

bbygurl719 said:


> Thank you!! I dont kno if im getting scan cuz on medicaid they only pay for one unless there is a medical concern. so i think itll just be appointment but hoping to hear heartbeat.

I am trying to get mine covered my medicaid so I will probably be in the same boat. I will definately get a dopplar off Ebay if that's the case.


----------



## Huggles

repogirl813 said:


> wow I wish they did scans at all my appts and I see an obgyn and it's not like that

I should probably mention that we have to pay for all our appointments, so although we get a scan every time which is really awesome, it does land up costing us a small fortune.


----------



## LoolaBear

ive just realised ive only got 5 more days until i have my first midwife appointment! feels like only yesterday that i was joining the november mummies!


----------



## Huggles

Ooh, exciting loolabear!


----------



## Boothh

LoolaBear said:


> ive just realised ive only got 5 more days until i have my first midwife appointment! feels like only yesterday that i was joining the november mummies!

my mw appointment is in 4sleeps! exciting! 

im planning on babywearing too, Jess will be 27months when the LO is born so me and OH figured if we go anywere on a day trip out or something we will have a pram each, but if im by myself ill just wear LO and have J in his buggy or have LO in pram and use a buggy board, its all so exciting looking at baby things, jesse has just gone into 18-24 clothes so hes in the toddler section now and i had no reason to go in the baby sections in shops! but i do now :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

padbrat said:


> And making her debut... Baby Twiglet at 5+5!! :happydance:

We were in Woking today... not to far from Guildford! :) Gorgeous scan hun and I notice you called it her!!! A feeling you've got?? :) We had one with Lottie and were right!



k8y said:


> Ive had my letter through for my 12 week scan !! woooooah ! 21st April yay !!!!

Awesome.. I'd be hapyp with that date... we're seeing a lot of family over Easter so would be thrilled to tell them then!! :D How exciting... looking forward to seeing your bubs then!!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hi all. Well yesterday was not a good day for me. Had MS in morning than evening time ended up in the emergency room with a middle ear infection. Than after that went to applebees and the stupid waiter spilled my drink all over me almost had me balling. Thanks to my mom i was able to hold it back. Today seems like its going to be a much better day. Cant wait til monday for my 1st doctors appointment!!

Oh Hun...what a day!! :hugs: Hope things get better soon!!!

Huggles....congrats on great HCG number!! :dance:

Loola, awesome news about the retail therapy :) Glad you've had a good day!

:hi: to everyone and welcome to all the new ladies... HUGE congrats on your pregnancies!!!! :dust: for a healthy 9 months!! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Looks, glad you are feeling better! I also love looking at baby things. DH and I are moving this next week and will finally have a too for a nursery! ( we currently live in a studio-we didn't qualify for a bigger place until we got pregnant! Now a lush 2 bedroom! 

On my way to dinner with a bunch if lawyers and feel super sick. My ms seems to be getting worse. It was letting up for awhile. Doesn't help when I ride the subway with people who wear loads of perfume. Yuck!


----------



## fides

huge congrats on great scans - love seeing some beautiful pics on the past several pages!

welcome to the new ladies, and congrats on your BFPs!!

huggles, congrats on the great hcg level!


----------



## MissMaternal

Ooohh can i join you ladies?? I am due 30th November :flower:

xx


----------



## padbrat

Yay MissM!!! Welcome chick!!:hugs:

Thanks ladies for all the lovely comments on baby Twiglet! xx:blush:

Mummycat, I didn't know you were from nearby! I am in Farnborough and go over to Woking and Guildford frequently! As for calling Twiglet a 'her'.... well it is what we are hoping for as a genetic issue means baby boys are not good for us... so please Team Pink vibes please for me:pink:!!!!!!

Loola so pleased you are feeling better! :happydance:

Hope your lunch was ummm.... errrr... exciting with all those lawyers! He he he:haha:


----------



## diz

Hi k8y, my guestimated due date is the 20 th x



k8y said:


> diz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Nice to be here :flower: I'm 31 and pregnant with number 2. My first is 18 months old, he's a little monkey that goes by the name of Noah. I live in North Wales, work in Cheshire and have a husband, two dogs and a cat.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months. The last pregnancy group I was involved in, on this forum 18 months ago, were a riot and we had some great times shared through our pregnancy. I'm sure this group will be the same.
> 
> Loving the name xxxx. :flower:
> 
> welcome and congratulations :)
> if you let me know your due date ill add you to the list of mummies to be on the 1st page :)Click to expand...


----------



## k8y

Done :)


----------



## DrGomps

It was actually a great time, turns out some non-lawyers were there too...and one of our friends wife is 11 weeks so we had alot to talk about. :D


----------



## DrGomps

welcome MissM and Diz!! 


We are moving this week. Not looking forward to it at all....thinking this was maybe not the best time to be moving..should've waited for the 2nd trimester...but this new apartment has an amazing manhattan view that i just can't say no to!


----------



## bbygurl719

Padbrat- I'm moving this week too. and this week is spring break for our older kids so unfortunitly there gunna b with us during the whole move when we thought they were gunna b in school. its gunna b a fun move!!


----------



## LoolaBear

bleugh :sick: i am going to be very cautious with what i eat from now on. decided to day that i had been very good with eating well so decided to treat myself to a kfc, BIG MISTAKE!! it was covered in mould :sick:
so now i am avoiding anythin bad at all costs!


----------



## MummyCat

oh no Loola!!! :( 

Welcome MissM and Diz :flower:

Dr G, glad you had a good night out! and hope the move goes okay! You're going to have to post us some pics of your view... :D

Padbrat... thinking all things :pink: for you... i'm in the middle of reading your journal... but only on about page 3 at the moment! So just read about the chromosomal issue :hugs: sorry you've had such a struggle and really hope that with all the care you're getting that this little lady hangs in there!!! 

:hi: to everyone else... I'm supposed to be cleaning the house... but I am so nauseous... all I've done is slept and sat on the couch under a blanket trying not to hurl! :( I feel awful!!


----------



## padbrat

Happy moving DrG and Bby!! Will be worth it when you are in your new homes!!

Awww thanks for ploughing through my Journal MummyCat... and all the lovely pink thoughts!! I am even wearing pink to encourage Twiglet to be in Team Pink!!! LOL

Sorry you are feeling rough chick.... in regards to MS so long as I eat as soon as I get that hungry feeling I have been OK...... hmmmm, hope that isn't a bad sign...


----------



## MummyCat

Deb... forgot to mention, I'm actually in Luton, so not that near to you, but my bestie is in Woking, and we have cousins in West Horsley.. close to Guildford, so we spend a bit of time there.

My morning sickness was like that... It would ease if I ate every two hours... now eating doesn't help! :( Boooo!

So sipping on peppermint tea right now as ginger tea isn't helping :(


----------



## you&me

Mummycat, I am not far from you!! I am in Letchworth Garden City :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

bluerrk i had kfc yesterday! i feel sick now!!

we took our LO to a childrens museum today and he had a really fun time! im tired though from running around all day! just had a nice long bath and read a few books and just deciding what to eat, really struggling at the moment as i feel abit delicate and have really lost my appetite! i seemto feel sick as soon as i think about eating or start eating :/


----------



## Boothh

oo congrats to the newbies :hi:


----------



## you&me

Hope everyone has had a lovely day.

So those on pregnancies number 2 or more, how does it compare to your other one's, in ways of symptoms etc?


----------



## Boothh

with my son i had no symptoms til around 9/10 weeks when i got ms and threw up about 3times a day, 
with my mmc and mcs had no symptoms, 
this time i cant sleep, am always tired, feel hungover/sicky constantly, boobs are extremely sore, lost appetite, mood swings are ridiculous! im always gagging at everything and have got soo many food aversions so lots of symptoms this time, makes me think maybe im having a girl!


----------



## LoolaBear

im back at work tomorrow after breaking my toe so if i dont want people guessing then im going ot have to eat little and often otherwise i will end up having to run to the loo!
i didnt eat my tea as once i had cooked it i didnt want it, hate when that happens as i look forward to it before cooking it!


----------



## LoolaBear

you&me said:


> Hope everyone has had a lovely day.
> 
> So those on pregnancies number 2 or more, how does it compare to your other one's, in ways of symptoms etc?

with the twins i had mild MS and was quite tired but that was it. with my angel again MS and tiredness nothing else (she had alot of problems and i had quite low HCG levels)
this time its quite bad MS, i hit a wall of tiredness at about 3pm every day, my boobs hurt like hell, ive got three spots! (i never get spots lol) and i get back ache quite easily. xx


----------



## MummyCat

You&Me... oooh... so you are!! :thumbup: Letchworth Garden City is not far at all! It's gorgeous there!!

Hubby and I were discussing this last night... I didn't have back issues this early with Lottie and although I had nasty nausea with spells of throwing up, it mostly eased once I had something to eat.. if I can remember correctly... the nausea seems a bit worse this time.. possibly also because I have to still look after a toddler I feel it's a bit more difficult this time round. and you You&me?? You feel it's all similar? or slightly different?


----------



## you&me

I am starting to worry...other than being really tired I have no other symptoms, boobs are a lil tender...but that is it!!

With both of my girl's...I was best friends with the toilet from week 4 til delivery, morning, noon and night.

I don't feel pregnant...I even went and bought another test and pee'd on that yesterday :blush:...the second line came up bright and bold within seconds, so I know there is something there :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm.... maybe it's a little boy? :) I would try not to worry too much :hugs: easier said than done.. I know! :flower:


----------



## you&me

I have a theory that hubby only makes girlies :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: will you find out or stay team yellow? 

We'll be staying team yellow... even though it's mega frustrating at times :haha:


----------



## you&me

We will find out, but won't tell anyone else until baby makes their arrival.

I would love to stay team yellow, I did with Reagan, but after she came 3 months early I wanted to be more prepared with Amber incase the same happened, it also helped me bond with her better through a scary and worrying pregnancy.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG I didn't realise you had your first at 29 weeks!! Do you know what caused her to come early??? 

I completely understand the want to know! :D xx


----------



## fides

MissM, welcome!

DrG, good luck with your move

loola - eww on the mold!!! eww eww ewww!!

afm, we ordered a NY-style pizza last night - i haven't had a NY pizza since i lived there, and my husband wanted to try one - i was thinking, hey, as long as it's pizza, but nope - i really did not like it at all!! so strange.


----------



## sherylb

Ok so first off, I decided to take my first "bump" pic today. Mostly bloat but I want to be able to see changes like everyone else. 5+4 calculated using ovulation not AF.
https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/44137E8658.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/90F28ED83D.jpg
I am getting my HCG test results from Friday in the morning and taking more so I thought I would see if I can get a dark dark line on my IC. Got it!! It was as dark as the control line before I even took it out of the cup this time. 

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/1BEADF4020.jpg
Original IC for reference.  Within 1 minute.


----------



## Huggles

You&Me - I think this pg is pretty much the same as last time. No ms. No running to the loo often. No waking for the loo (unless i drink a lot before bed, but that's usual). My bb's are not sore at all. My nipples are fairly sensitive though.

Last time i remember my boobs hurting a lot, especially when people hugged me. Nothing so far. But i don't know when it started last time so maybe it's still coming.

I'm kind of thinking this might be another boy.


----------



## Huggles

Nice pics sheryl :thumbup:


----------



## LoolaBear

eurgh back at work now after four whole weeks off! i seriously dont want to be here, it drags so bad, and it doesnt help my sickness either being sat in an office with two large smelly soldiers!
my sickness has settled slightly though *touch wood* now it just seems to be nausea on and off rather than acutally being sick on and off and mainly ifi dont eat anything. so hopefully things are settling down.
i had a mad moment last night though :haha: i woke up needing to pee for the umpteenth time and whilst sat there i just thought 'OMG!! i dont feel as hot as i used to waking up, the baby must have died!' :wacko: what a strange thing to think just because i wasnt feeling hot and sweaty when i woke up :haha:
i know everythings ok as ive started getting my muscle shivers just above my pubic bone. :dance: i love feeling these little shivers.
ive not even been at work an hour and im bored and shattered! HELP!! :help: :haha:


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls,

I just don't have time to come on here often enough to keep up with all the chat!! Hope everyone's doing ok! Big :hug: to you all!

I'm ok.. still feeling nauseous although not quite as bad as before *knocks on wood* so that's good. Had my ds1's 5th birthday party yesterday and that was brilliant and I actually felt pretty good :happydance:

Congratulations and Welcome to all the new mamas I've missed.. I can't believe that due dates are going to early December now!!

xxx


----------



## Nyn

Hey Loola!

I"m starting to get those muscle shivers too!! I love them! :)


----------



## LoolaBear

Nyn said:


> Hey Loola!
> 
> I"m starting to get those muscle shivers too!! I love them! :)

they are such a lovely thing to experience arent they! xx


----------



## mummapie

I felt really nauseous this morning and thought "if I move I will through up" so gave myself a little bit extra shut eye and didnt feel so bad after. Off to buy my mum her Nanny present for mothers day today! I hope the week goes quick because I just cannot wait to tell her. Xx


----------



## you&me

MummyCat said:


> OMG I didn't realise you had your first at 29 weeks!! Do you know what caused her to come early???
> 
> I completely understand the want to know! :D xx

I went to hospital on the christmas eve with just a gut feeling that something wasn't right, had no idea what though!!...Within hours of getting there I ballooned, my BP was ridiciously high and I had huge amounts of protein in my urine, severe pre-eclamptic toxemia...they managed to get in 2 lots of steriod jabs then delivered her christmas morning...14 hours after I went in....she came home from NICU on the valentine's day.

In my pregnancy with Amber I was monitored from the word go...was on aspirin and calcium, had specialst scans and monthly growth scans...went for my anathestic appointment at 38+5 (5 days before my elective was booked for)...they admitted me, and delivered Amber by section at 38+6, pre eclampsia again...but not til much later on :thumbup:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi guys :hi: Haven't checked in for a while and looks like I missed loads :dohh:

Hope everyone is well and congrats to all the new mummies :happydance:

Well I finally had my scan this morning and all went well. Thought I was going to hurl on the table as I was sooo worried. They initially tried and external scan but too grainy then did an internal one.

Thats what happened the last time when I had a mmc so I thought I was going to burst and prepared myself for bad news. 
After what seemed forever, the midwife finally turned the monitor round and said there was a heartbeat and I managed to see it :happydance::happydance:

Cried like a baby and left the hospital a happy little bunny :bunny:


----------



## Huggles

Yay, glad you had a good scan Vic! :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

glad your scan went well hun! im worrying about mine too as i keep thinking of the scan i had with mmc, :/

im sick of feeling off i want to eat smething without feeling awful afterwards!!


----------



## LoolaBear

aw so happy your scan went well Vic!

OMG i have seriously got a new craving. ive just eaten a bag of mini chedders and i want more!!!! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

LoL, yesterday for some absurd reason i was craving cauliflower/broccoli cheese!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Booth. I know, its the worst feeling in the world, the not knowing. I am obviously so thankful that all went well today but still find it hard to relax and enjoy the pregnancy!! :dohh:


----------



## Vicvicx

Mini cheddars sound great!! I am going for lunch soon and already decided on mac and cheese with loads of chips :happydance:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on the scan, thats awsome!!

good luck bby at your appt today and good luck to any other appts today!!


----------



## DrGomps

Great bump sheryl!! 

Vic congrats on the great scan!!

Loola what do you do for work?? And what do you mean by muscle shivers?? Do you mean sort of like twingers/Pulling??

I am getting anxious not seeing my bean for a few weeks now...crazy I know. But I got used to seeing it everyweek! I would feel better if I could find it on my doppler, but so far not yet.


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> Great bump sheryl!!
> 
> Vic congrats on the great scan!!
> 
> Loola what do you do for work?? And what do you mean by muscle shivers?? Do you mean sort of like twingers/Pulling??
> 
> I am getting anxious not seeing my bean for a few weeks now...crazy I know. But I got used to seeing it everyweek! I would feel better if I could find it on my doppler, but so far not yet.

i work as a civil servant as admin support for the army, quite a boring mundane job really and cant wait to get out! im only staying as i get amazing maternity benefits lol.
and when i say shivers i mean its like a buzzing type feeling (like you get when you have something vibrating sat against you) right along the top of my pubic bone. i jsut say shivering as to me its the best way to describe it lol.
some people say they get it when they first start to feel the baby moving but i know that is way too soon for that (for me anyways) but it is a nice feeling to have as it reassures me everything is stretching and growing. xx


----------



## Huggles

I've never had that feeling, even in my last pg.


----------



## Vicvicx

Shivering is a great way to describe it! I haver not had it this time round but had it a lot last time. The only way I could describe it is like a mobile phone vibrating nest to you tummy. It is a really strange feeling :wacko:

Funny enough, I have had the same feeling in my calf and ankles this time round lol:wacko:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Can I join you ladies in here? I'm due November 12th. It's my first. :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Jill and welcome!

no shivers yet for me...hmmm...lots of nausea though. MY ms is getting worse. Think its my way of baby reassuring me since I haven't yet detected the heartbeat with the doppler.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thank you, Andrea! Congrats to you, too!:hugs: It looks like you are about 1 week ahead of me. I can't wait to get to 8 weeks because I'll get another scan. The time between scans has been torturous. 

I'll have to go back to the beginning of the board to get acquainted. As for symptoms, I don't have shivering, but do have mild cramps once in a while, which terrifies me. And MS on and off. When I'm not having the MS I get worried, when I do have it, I'm like "when is this going to go away?" :haha: Can't win.:dohh: I'm also extremely moody. :muaha: And bloated beyond belief. I already had to buy bigger pants! I'm sure because of bloat since I'm only 7 weeks. 

Just can't wait to get to 2nd tri so can stop worrying so much... but I guess there'll be plenty of stuff to worry about then, too. :haha:


----------



## LoolaBear

MyTurnYet said:


> Can I join you ladies in here? I'm due November 12th. It's my first. :flower:

:wave: hi hun and congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

K8Y, can you add me to page 1, please? :flower:

My due date is 11/12/11...but we switch the month and days here, so for you it should look like 12/11/11. :haha:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thank you, LoolaBear (love your name, by the way)! And congrats to you, too! I see that you have twins? How old? My sister has 3 year old twins (boy & girl) and a 9 month old and is pregnant again. The twins are so cute, but so much work! I was kind of hoping for twins, too, as they run in my family, but looks like we're just having one. Which is also a good thing I guess since it will be a bit easier.:haha:


----------



## qwk

i've been off here since Friday, much catching up!

congrats to all the newcomers! November is insane! is it always like this on BnB?? seems like a heck of a lot of babies! :D

i read through all of what i missed, but now as i am starting to type, i can't remember anything specific i wanted to comment on  yay for any new scans - like repogirl's pic! and boo for morning sickness.. mine has been getting worse for sure. it's pretty constant throughout the day now, which i guess is a good sign, but still, blech.

i think i'm going to go out to buy some bigger/maternity/stretchy waist pants today, and probably a new bra, as my new one is already digging into my body painfully.

hope you all have lovely days!


----------



## MummyCat

you&me said:


> I went to hospital on the christmas eve with just a gut feeling that something wasn't right, had no idea what though!!...Within hours of getting there I ballooned, my BP was ridiciously high and I had huge amounts of protein in my urine, severe pre-eclamptic toxemia...they managed to get in 2 lots of steriod jabs then delivered her christmas morning...14 hours after I went in....she came home from NICU on the valentine's day.
> 
> In my pregnancy with Amber I was monitored from the word go...was on aspirin and calcium, had specialst scans and monthly growth scans...went for my anathestic appointment at 38+5 (5 days before my elective was booked for)...they admitted me, and delivered Amber by section at 38+6, pre eclampsia again...but not til much later on :thumbup:

Oh Wow.... that must have scared you half to death! Glad she's all ok!! Hope you don't struggle with this pregnancy either! :hugs:



LoolaBear said:


> aw so happy your scan went well Vic!
> 
> OMG i have seriously got a new craving. ive just eaten a bag of mini chedders and i want more!!!! :haha:

:haha: I had to have a packet yesterday and today!!! :blush:

Welcome MyTurnYet, congrats on your BFP!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :dust:

Hope you're all well!! I get those shivers too Loola! :D do any of you find some days worse than others with MS?


----------



## bbygurl719

YAY!! Todays my appointment. Seems like it took forever to get here.. But unfortantatly have had a really bad belly ache today :(


----------



## Huggles

ooh, good luck with your appointment! Sorry you're not feeling great :hugs:


----------



## TxCk

Wow, Looks like a lot has happened over the weekend. I usually take a break on the weekends from the internet. Hope everyone is doing great!

I see a lot of you are having ms:sick: I guess I'm lucky because if I eat a little snack when I start feeling nauseous it goes away. Anyone else been lucky like this, or could it be I haven't has ms yet because I'm only 6+1?


----------



## bbygurl719

I've expercied ms only 2 or 3 times since finding out. but usually i just have bits a nasuea.


----------



## DrGomps

I got it somewhat in week 6....its so much worse now...its reassuring. But extremely unpleasant at the same time...have so much to do with moving and work and writing this week...ugh!! ANd so little energy. 

Amanda, good luck at your appt today!! I have one a week from wednesday. Hopefully the doctor will have better luck then me with the doppler. I have read that some women it takes longer for the doppler to work especially is you arent stick thin. And I have definitely added on quite a bit of bloat!! Even my bigger pants are now getting tight!! Ah!!


----------



## Boothh

i found one of my bras today from before i lost weight and OMG its sooo comfy! my boobs dont hurt half as much in it! i also found out that beans on toast doesnt make me feel that bad after eating it!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Can I join you :hi:

I'm due November 28th :cloud9:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies! Welcome to the newbies. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Well - TMI- I have now graduated to puking in parking lots. Went out yesterday and thank goodness I started carrying plastic bags in my purse b/c it started in the car while DH was driving and had to have him pull over. Ugh! Went straight to Babies R Us after that and got Preggie pops to suck on. They work! And they come in candies too so I am keeping them in my purse now too. The nausea magically disappears!

Had a mini scare this morning after dtd - some bleeding & cramping so called my FS/RE who still is following me and went in. All is well - heard the heartbeat really strong so I was relieved. The little one more than doubled in size too so I am ecstatic. But no more dtd for the first trimester right now per the doctor. Poor DH. Doctor looked at him and said it's ok just find alternative means! Yep, she went there. He'll be fine. And he was ok with it in the end. Trooper-


----------



## DrGomps

glad everything is okay tititimes and what an understanding DH. LOL!! 

welcome buttercup and congrats on your pregnancy, looks like it was a long journey to get here!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

DrGomps said:


> glad everything is okay tititimes and what an understanding DH. LOL!!
> 
> welcome buttercup and congrats on your pregnancy, looks like it was a long journey to get here!!

Thanks DrGomps. It sure was. Almost 30 months, and 2 IVF cycles in the making. Praying for a lovely sticky baby (or babies :winkwink:). Hope your pregnancy is going well! So happy to have joined you ladies!


----------



## Huggles

TxCk said:


> I see a lot of you are having ms:sick: I guess I'm lucky because if I eat a little snack when I start feeling nauseous it goes away. Anyone else been lucky like this, or could it be I haven't has ms yet because I'm only 6+1?

I'm not having any yet, not even nausea. Was looking through my previous pg journal to see if/when symptoms started, and i noticed that at about 6 and a half weeks I mentioned that i had mild nausea. I never ever vomited though, and usually the mild nausea got better if i ate something. But even then it was really mild. I never got it badly - not everyone suffers from ms/nausea when pg.



DrGomps said:


> Amanda, good luck at your appt today!! I have one a week from wednesday. Hopefully the doctor will have better luck then me with the doppler. I have read that some women it takes longer for the doppler to work especially is you arent stick thin. And I have definitely added on quite a bit of bloat!! Even my bigger pants are now getting tight!! Ah!!

With those home dopplers they normally say the earliest you will hear the heartbeat is 10 weeks, sometimes only from 12+ weeks. So try not to worry too much about not hearing anything yet.



Tititimes2 said:


> Had a mini scare this morning after dtd - some bleeding & cramping

Glad to hear the scan showed everything was fine. You can join me in the no sex team! LoL


----------



## Kirsti

Hello can i join?! im kirsti and expecting baby 4 on 29th nov (subject to change) Xxx


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! I have put my Hubby in the No Sex Team for this pregnancy too! Poor soul is suffering already! Ha ha ha

Can I confirm something... is there a pattern emerging ref: the MS levels? or I could just be imagining things.... cos I feel sick then eat something and it settles down OK. If I don't eat immediately I feel dreadful, but am not actually sick... any insights ladies already blessed with babies?? Actually.. you know what don't tell me cos if it isn't what I want to hear I will only worry! LOL

Bby hope your appt went well!!!

And who mentioned mini chedders?????? Cos I want some .... and I mean NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## ACMB060609

Hello Ladies hope its ok i jump in this group?? I am due Oct 30th per U/S November 1st per LMP. I have had 2 early mc's before and one second Tri loss. So very nerve wracking! Hope everyone is well and M/S isnt kickin ur butt too bad :p

Michelle


----------



## padbrat

awww welcome Michelle!!

So sorry to hear of your losses, like you I have experienced that too..... a bit nerve wracking being on the baby rollar coaster again! x


----------



## bbygurl719

appointment aint for another 2 hours grrr lol


----------



## qwk

buttercup & kirsti & michelle - welcome! and i think there may be someone else i missed this morning.

congrats on the scan titi! :D

padbrat - yup i think that's the normal pattern! i am SO TIRED of eating, i am constantly choking down saltines or something to keep the nausea at bay. generally i get two hours of little/no nausea after a meal, then i can eat a snack and keep it at bay for another 30 minutes.. then another snack, another 30 minute reprieve until next snack. 

today eggbert has decided he wants me to eat primarily mozzarella, so that is what i am eating right now :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Anyone else joining us in the no sex team?!? Ha, ha. See I held off until this morning and see what happens? Put me a panic for no reason. I love him but it's a systems NO GO for now. Plus, half the time I am too nauseous, tired, bloated, achey (take your pick) to wanna.

It's so sad really. All that BDing to get PG and then just cut em off!!! Oh, well. I heard this morning from a nurse at the doctor's office who is 7 months that the sex drive 
returns full force later on. Woo hoo for later on- lolol


----------



## bbygurl719

has anyone else notice like white bumps on there nipples and if so is that normal??


----------



## k8y

Yay for mini cheddars.. LOVE THEM 

I seem to be craving ready salted hula hoops. - why is it we all crave crisps... why couldnt it be something healthy like bananas or cucumber? 

Welcome to the new Mummies to be :)


----------



## Huggles

Tititimes2 said:


> I heard this morning from a nurse at the doctor's office who is 7 months that the sex drive
> returns full force later on. Woo hoo for later on- lolol

Supposedly sex drive sky-rockets in second trimester. Never happened for me :nope: Had virtually no libido at all :(

At least it'll make my no sex pg a little bit easier to deal with (although perhaps not for dh... )


----------



## repogirl813

yes bby I have the white spots or bumps I should say and it's normal actually what I read says there always there but in some women because of hotmone levels the bump up during pregnancy I've taken it as a good sign since my nipples aren't actually looking any darker lol

and the ms witch got me about 2 hours after breakfast was nauseated for bout and hour then it all went down hll lol


----------



## bbygurl719

i cant tell if they got darker not i guess never really paid attention to color before lol. the white bumps are only at the very tip its weird what causes them?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> has anyone else notice like white bumps on there nipples and if so is that normal??

Yep, I've got them and they are normal. Mine popped up around 5 weeks. They are called Montgomery's tubercles, or Montgomery's glands and they are supposed to provide lubrication when you are breast feeding. But for some women they become more prominent during pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## Boothh

welcome newbies! 

we are in the no sex team too after 2mcs and a mmc until 2nd tri OH isnt allowed near me haha, :haha:

i have montgomerys too never had them with LO til after he was born and my milk came in! x


----------



## LoolaBear

im on a no sex ban as well. only just starting today though as i had a bit of a shock when i had a bit of pain up my foof to find my cervix really low and soft! this has freaked me out a bit so i have put a ban on DH until i have at least spoken to the midwife on thursday.
DH doesnt seem to mind though as he said if it helps baby. xx


----------



## DrGomps

:wave: Hi Kirsti and Michelle, welcome and congrats on your pregnancy!!

Deb, I have a very similar pattern of ms. SO don't worry. :D 

Huggles, I know its common to not hear it until 10 weeks...some woman are able to hear it earlier. Guess I am just not one of them...I think i am just too paranoid...I need constant reassurance that baby is growing okay. cant wait until I can feel it move or at least monitor the heartrate...such a control freak..I know. 


Boss is not coming in today ( I found out she's having surger) :wohoo: she wanted me to write a section that i have not completed and now I have more time because she will be high on drugs the next few days!! The scary thing is I had a dream that she died last night ( I had no idea she was having surgery-its bunion surgery). Kind of worry about her health as she is in her mid-60s and takes loads of drugs (xanax, vicodin, mood stabilizers) and drinks like a fish. Yes, my boss is crazy, but she is one hell of a scientist!!!


----------



## padbrat

LOL you are soooo right Titimus... all that sex and then nowt... poor lil puppies can't cope can they.... and like you say I am usually too sick, tired and bloated to do anything at all in that department!!:haha:

Qwk... mozerella... does that count as a craving? LOL I have not desired any food.... except those DAMN mini chedders.... I want them I want them I want them and Hubby is not gonna go get them for me!! Boo to him!:growlmad:

My friend got so hyper sexed in her third Tri that she wore her Hubby out.... he was begging NOT to have sex.... she wanted it like 5 times a day... or should I say demanded it 5 times a day:blush:....told Hubby I aint her and he would be so lucky for me to wear him out!:haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Getting ready for my appointment will b on later and let u guys kno what happened?


----------



## Boothh

good luck bbygurl!! xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

good luck bbygurl hope it all goes well at your scan and cant wait to find out the results x


----------



## Boothh

padbrat said:


> My friend got so hyper sexed in her third Tri that she wore her Hubby out.... he was begging NOT to have sex.... she wanted it like 5 times a day... or should I say demanded it 5 times a day:blush:....told Hubby I aint her and he would be so lucky for me to wear him out!:haha:

that sounds like me and my OH when i was pregnant with Jesse, we even had sex when i was in labour! (before i told OH though it was only the early stages haha just hoped it would get me going and it did) 


the only thing i really want to eat/drink is ribena! thats the only thing i dont feel ill when i have, when i have anything else i feel sick just in varying degrees!


----------



## padbrat

OOOOO MY LIFE Boothh... sex whilst in labour?? You wild chick!! hah ahahaha


----------



## Tititimes2

Good luck bbygurl!!!


----------



## Boothh

padbrat said:


> OOOOO MY LIFE Boothh... sex whilst in labour?? You wild chick!! hah ahahaha

the first few hours of my labour, we went for a meal, went to the cinema and came home had sex, then went to bed i lay there a while and started timing my contractions went to hosp at 5am and was 5cm! labour is easy and nowhere near as bad as some people make out! (thankyou gas& air and pethadine!) im bummed i wont get to do it again but a c section will be the safest option this time! x


----------



## k8y

oooh just counted and I think we have 132 mummies to be so far :)


----------



## Boothh

wow there are alot of us!! sure hope there are 132 babies at the end too! fx xxx


----------



## ACMB060609

Boothh said:


> welcome newbies!
> 
> we are in the no sex team too after 2mcs and a mmc until 2nd tri OH isnt allowed near me haha, :haha:
> 
> i have montgomerys too never had them with LO til after he was born and my milk came in! x

No sex here either! Dh keeps wantin me to do "other things" if i cant have any either can he! But mine is cause of drs orders. Had a little bleeding during week 6 so because of my history she wants us to hold off til our NT scan in april. Im ok with that! too tired and neasous to wanna anyways :p Poor dh go from 3-5x a wk to nothin! 

Michelle


----------



## DrGomps

LOL I have been having an increased libido and the big o's have been amazing...but DH works such long hours that the only time he manages it I am too nauseous/sick/tired to do it!!!


----------



## repogirl813

bby you back yet?


----------



## repogirl813

I have my doppler that I ordered but as early as I am I am not surprised that I have yet to find anything I am sooo impatient though


----------



## sherylb

Can you share a link to the one you got? I am planning on getting one but haven't figured out which one. And why did you choose the one you chose?


----------



## repogirl813

sherylb said:


> Can you share a link to the one you got? I am planning on getting one but haven't figured out which one. And why did you choose the one you chose?



i got a baby sounds b because it had the lcd display and was only $40


----------



## bbygurl719

Sorry guys it took so long. But doctors went well. she said everything feels find but my due date went up a day to 11-18 so if u could change it i would love tht. go back in 4 week..


----------



## InsaneKumquat

HI Everyone,

I'd like to join if I might. I'm due Nov 12ish, will be finding out for sure on April 8th when I go for a second dating scan. Little (ok LOTS) nervous about this baby being ok, but so far so good!


----------



## sherylb

Omg insane I thought that what a sonogram pic after seeing so many only to realize the weird shape is a cat.


----------



## InsaneKumquat

Hi sheryl!

LOL :haha: Yup, that's one of my fuzzy kids :) Once we announce to family and the world, I'll be changing the pic to me... Right now we are being incognito IRL



sherylb said:


> Omg insane I thought that what a sonogram pic after seeing so many only to realize the weird shape is a cat.


----------



## Boothh

morning girls, glad your appointment went well bby! mine is tomorrow! 

welcome insane! xx


----------



## mummapie

I still haven't had my letter with my appointments yet :( I hope they hurry, I'm excited lol. And oh said once we've had the booking in we can tell more people!


----------



## mummapie

Take that back, just got it. It had been sent to next door!! Booking in on 2nd April and scan on the 14th!


----------



## Huggles

My first scan's also on the 14th!


----------



## LoolaBear

i dont get my scan letter until after ive been booked in with the midwife when she refers me :( and im not allowed to book in with her before 8 weeks :( 
oh well only two more days until i book in, then its roughly two weeks til i get my scan appt letter! i cant wait. it feels more realy once ive seen the midwife as its the start of the whole process :dance: and i like my midwife shes lovely.

how is everyone this morning (or this evening depending on where in the world you are :haha: ) xx


----------



## mummapie

I practically cried when I opened it! I'm so excited. 
Didn't feel so dick this morning, just wearing a sports bra coz my bbs hurt loads!


----------



## mummapie

Dick!!! Lol I meant sick!


----------



## LoolaBear

lol mummapie you got something on the brain :winkwink: 
i havent felt sick today yet so hoping im going to have a good day today lol.
if im anything like i was yesterday though come tea time i will feel sick as a dog and not want to eat anything (didnt help with DH cooking a beef stew, yak just felt slimey and horrible)


----------



## qwk

good morning ladies - or morning in the US anyway!

i finally went out and bought some new pants yesterday. maternity pants are heavenly, i love elastic waist bands! also got my second sized-up bra of the pregnancy, much more comfy i hope.

i was SO exhausted though after going shopping at TWO stores. fell asleep on the couch at 7:30 pm, woke up at 7:30 am. lol.

glad your appointment went well bbygurl. good luck to loola and mummapie on your upcoming doctor's visits/scans - and huggles' on the 14th! :)

i have my second doctor's appointment on thursday. i can't believe it's been 4 weeks already!! i'm wondering if the MW will do the doppler on me and if we'll be able to hear anything.. i'll be 8 weeks 1 day then. hmmm.


----------



## LoolaBear

morning qwk :coffee: its lunchtime here so im just sat eating mini cheddars yum yum!
im getting some maternity clothes this weekend, i cannot wait! going to H&M as i love their maternity wear, so comfy and roomy.
ive also got two bras coming as well so hoping they will help with my over sized boulders :haha:
i dont know how they work in the US but in the UK not alot of mw's will use a doppler that early, with my angel i had to literally almost force my mw into looking for the hb at 16 weeks!
but im hoping to buy one off ebay this week so it wont matter too much then as i can play around all i like lol xx


----------



## bbygurl719

my next doctors appointment is on april 25th and ill be 10w3d and my nurse said we will be able to hear heartbeat using doppler im so excited even tho its so far away!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, I have to run to a meeting...but I had to share...I found my baby's heartbeat on the doppler!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21ps3AbcJgQ


----------



## LoolaBear

:dance: yay drG!! i cant wait to get my doppler and have a go at looking for my little belly beans HB. 
congratulations xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congrats drg


----------



## fides

Vic, HUGE congrats on a great scan!! 

MyTurn, Isi, Kirsti, Michelle - welcome, and congrats!!

DrG, congrats on finding the heartbeat!

afm, had my OB appt yesterday - now it's just a wait & see until the next appt when we'll start listening for a heartbeat. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

fides when u go to ur next appointment


----------



## fides

they're every four weeks.


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah i was asking cuz i go back april 25th and went yesterday to so was think we go on the same day


----------



## repogirl813

congrats dr g on the hb that is so awsome I haven't found it with mine yet but I'm not small at all so I probably still have a few weeks before I'm able to

good luck with any appts or scans this week ladies


asm ms hit me the same time at work today as yesterday think I'm just gonna start skipping eating in the am I've been getting very sick feeling on ride home from work I'm hoping it doesn't get worse as I don't wanna have to clean that out of the car lol


----------



## Tititimes2

DrG- yay to hearing the heartbeat on the doppler. I thought about getting one but think it would make me a basket case if I can't find it. I hear that happens sometimes even though all is fine b/c of the baby's position. You ladies are brave with those dopplers!

repogirl- sorry about the MS. Have you tried Preggie Pops? Not sure where you live but we have them in the US. Got mine at Babies R Us and they seem to help quite a bit.


----------



## repogirl813

I live in the us will have to look into that maybe online I don't have a babies are us anywhere nearby


----------



## jeepprincess

I'd love to join you ladies! My due date is Nov. 22nd and I'm real excited to find out that the flower for November is Chysanthemum bc when my husband and I first got together I had a tattoo of a coi fish with a chrysanthemum on my left shoulder :) How cool, I thought anyways.... Congrats to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Gavin228

Just found out that i'm 5 1/2 weeks with a due date of Nov.26th my levels were 514 they say that was good for 5 weeks. I have to wait until 10weeks to go to my first appt.


----------



## sherylb

Gavin -- is that hcg? Mine at 5+2 were about 5300 and at 5+5 were 17322. Just got the latest taken yesterday and got it back this morning.


----------



## k8y

Welcome to more new Mummies to be. Just added you to the front page list. 

Congrats to you all on your fab news :)


----------



## k8y

jeepprincess said:


> I'd love to join you ladies! My due date is Nov. 22nd and I'm real excited to find out that the flower for November is Chysanthemum bc when my husband and I first got together I had a tattoo of a coi fish with a chrysanthemum on my left shoulder :) How cool, I thought anyways.... Congrats to all you ladies!!!

wow thats a really strange co-incidence isnt it. Maybe you secretly knew one day that you would have a november baby ! Very cool !


----------



## padbrat

Wahey DrG!!!! Didn't I tell you all would be well with the baby... that is totally amazing!!! YAYAYAYAYAY

Fantastic news also Bby that you are forward a day!! 

Welcome all new ladies!

Loola congrats on a vomit free day .... so far! And long may your day stay sick free!! LOL

My scan is tomorrow.... come on Baby Twiglet... lets see ya again chub chub!!


----------



## DrGomps

jeepprincess..great to see you on here!! what a neat coincidence!!

welcome gavin & nice to see you on here insane kumquat!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!

Repo...It can take awhile and quite a bit of patience...and I was driving myself a bit nuts with it for awhile (trying for hours) now I can relax a bit!! My next dr's appt is in a week from tomorrow to hear it on the doppler...hehhee. My next scan is on the 26th for the nuchal test. Yikes!!

mummapie...you crack me up...dick...sick...LOL!


----------



## MummyCat

Helloooooooo everyone!

Struggling to catch up with my threads at the moment! feeling :sick: just wanted to pop on a welcome send a little :dust: to all the new ladies! 

I got my letter with scan date today, 6 days after my booking in appt! I feel my MW and hospital are ON the ball :dance: so 18th April! :yipee:

Dr G... OMG, fab news about hearing the heartbeat!! :happydance:

Padbrat... good luck for tomorrow and hope everyone else is keeping well!! We're prepping for a little someone's 2nd birthday on Sat!! can't believe she's already 2!! :argh: just the other day i was waiting not so patiently for her 12 week scan!!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo wow lil Lottie is nearly 2!! How fab mummycat - you are gonna be sooooo busy!! and wahey you have your appts!! Thanks for the good luck wishes!! 

Hmmmm I am now thinking my MW might be angry with me cos I will be so early when she sees me on Monday... will only be 7+2 .... Oppppsie....


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! I am certainly going to be a busy bee over the next few days!!

Don't you worry about it... my MW appt with Lottie was just after 7 weeks... it's not a problem, so long as they see you at some point close-ish to 8 weeks! 

Considering your history... I don't think you have any need to be concerned! :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

lol its my phone gomps! i type quickly and it changed things!


----------



## Boothh

wow congrats drG!

jeep - we have the same duedate congrats! :D

andwelcome to the other newbies! :D

padbrat i have my booking tomorrow at 6+1! i hope i dont get in trouble! my Doc told me to book it though!

i feel so sick today! only managed to eat boiled sweets, ribena and 1 slice of pizza for dinner, ive had to come and lie down away from the smell i couldnt manage anymore! :( i really want to eat!


----------



## MummyCat

Just realised... from tomorrow we will have no more poppy seed babies!!!! They'll all be either apple seeds/sweetpeas/raspberries/olives!! :dance: So 5 weeks and up!! :yipee: Goooooooo November Babies!! STICK and GROW!!! :D


----------



## padbrat

Wahooooooo to that Mummycat!!! Well spotted!!

Oooo and ladies... caved in to my craving and got a bag of Mini cheddars .... OMG DIVINE!!! And helped my MS..... seriously!!!


----------



## Boothh

think im gunna have to get myself some mini cheddars haha!

i cant believe some of you are 9weeks!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG I am one stinky Pad today.... GAS (TMI Sorry).... it is so bad.... 

I am so not a lady today... better stop before the scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

:haha: think i have started something off with mentioning mini cheddars!

well padbrat the no sick day didnt last long :blush: 5 minutes after eating the devine tea DH had cooked for me it came straight back up! i guess baby didnt want sheppards pie to eat :haha: hes now gone out to get me some filo prawns as i am having a major craving for them lol


----------



## jeepprincess

Boothh: When is your first apt. ? Mine is the 15th of April...seems like soooo far away...


----------



## DrGomps

I am super burpy today. LOL!! 

Mummcat..awe you must be such a proud mum of your baby turning two!! what are the plans to celebrate?? 

Congrats on the olives!!


----------



## LoolaBear

i am seriously annoyed!
DH left two hours ago to get me some filo prawns due to having a major craving for them after throwing up all my tea. :growlmad: hes still not home and im sat here starving as i dont want to eat anything else otherwise i wont eat my prawns!


----------



## MummyCat

Dr G... thanks very much...Happy Olive Day for you tomorrow!!! :hugs:

We are going to a softplay place for her with a whole bunch of her friends..they are at the age where climbing and sliding and playing dress up etc is the best thing ever! :D So a couple hours there with her friends and cousins and then chilling at home cos they sleep FOREVER afterwards!! :rofl:

We gave her one of her presents early today.. once I get the video up I'll post it for you guys!! :D


----------



## LoolaBear

oooo i feel so much better now ive had my filo prawns yum yum. dont think i will have them again though lol i think they will just be a one off mad craving for me as now ive eaten them the thought of anymore makes me feel ill :wacko:

MummyCat i cant wait to see the video, i bet Lottie's reaction was amazing. i love the way children react to things at such a young age. i cant wait until my two turn two i jsut knwo the way they are into things now will just be 100 times better when they get to two full years! xx


----------



## repogirl813

glad everyone has had a good day loola glad he finally made it back with ur food patbrad I have the gas issue everyday lately but I'd rather that than the cramps I get that scare me ig I'm not passing it lol


----------



## MummyCat

I'm just working on the video now... but the best one isn't her initial reaction... which was just... 'SLIDE' and running towards it! :D 

In one shot she says some funny stuff, which I think is a better one to show you ladies! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Glad you got your food Loola! :D x


----------



## bbygurl719

Ive had a rough day with ms and nasuea so ive been in bed pretty much all day hopefully tomorrow is better..


----------



## MummyCat

Awww.... BBY... hope you feel better soon!

As promised - here's my little Lottie! 

Please excuse the camera work... the state of the garden.. it needs a bit of a trim! (understatement) and ignore my stupid voice! :haha: That's what you get when you were born in England, raised in South Africa and back living in England... by my calculations i think it's roughly 21 years in SA and 9 years in England in total.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=016ftAN5zcQ


----------



## Samantha675

I am due the 29th.


----------



## qwk

aw mummycat, that's super precious!! happy birthday to lottie! :D

welcome to jeepprincess and gavin!

congrats dr. g on hearing your baby's heartbeat! i'm hoping to hear our little one's on thursday, though just not sure it will happen since i'll just be 8 weeks and 1 day!


----------



## bbygurl719

that video was so cute!


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i fast forward a few week :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Morning... thanks Qwk and Bby!!! :cloud9: 

Babyhopes... some days I feel the same.. wishing it would go quicker and other days I'm shocked at how fast it's gone!! :rofl:


----------



## you&me

Lottie is adorable :kiss: that is such a precious age, they learn so much and really develop their little personalities.


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 
I'm due 28th November - which is the same date as my daughter who is turning 14 this year.....so happy to be starting ALL over agin. Please add me to your group. Xxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

oooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!! i cant see the video :sulk: stupid work computer, will have to wait until i get home lol.
MS hit me bad this morning, but thankfully it seems to have settled a bit now im jsut constantly nausiated rather than actually being sick constantly lol. oh the joys of pregnancy :haha:

babyhopes i know exactly what you mean, i want to jump right to my 12 week scan lol even though i havent got a date for it yet :haha: tomorrow is my booking in appointmen twith the midwife though so hopefully it wont be too much longer afterwards that i get it :dance: how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## stephaniexx

hellooo can i come in? :flower: im due aroud the 30th, not sure as i got caught on the pill :dohh: im feeling ok so far, my little girl is only 4 months old so i dont really have time to notice feeling pants lol x


----------



## mummapie

Erm when you have a scan before 12 weeks is it an internal? Someone said that to me, now im worrying. I'll be 7 weeks 6 days.


----------



## stephaniexx

mummapie said:


> Erm when you have a scan before 12 weeks is it an internal? Someone said that to me, now im worrying. I'll be 7 weeks 6 days.

i had an internal scan with my daughter but was only 6 weeks, dont worry they try to do an external one first :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Last time I went at 8 weeks exactly (according to my dates, according to the scan it was 7+2) and he tried externally first but couldn't see nicely, so he did land up doing an internal.
It's not that bad though. It's actually kind of funny cos they use this long probe thing and put a condom over it and lube! So if you look for the funniness of it you relax.

good luck!


----------



## qwk

mine at 7 weeks was internal. it's really not a big deal though.

can't remember if i already said this, but good luck at your appointment loola :) hope you get your scan scheduled soon!


----------



## alybel

They will probably try externally first but will most likely be internal to give a clearer picture at this early stage.


----------



## k8y

Welcome Samantha675, Tizy and Stephaniexx. Congratulations. xx


----------



## k8y

Ello. 

Was at a toddler group with James this morning when the midwife called me. She wanted to come to my house this afternoon to complete my booking in. I asked what time and all she could say is that it will be between 1 and 5 ! Looks like we arent going out this afternoon! 

Hope your all feeling ok today and not to sicky.


----------



## mummapie

Why do they give you a scan so early if they can't see anything? Just told my oh and he thinks its hilarious.


----------



## Huggles

They check the egg has implanted in the right place (iow in your uterus and not your tubes) and they check to see if there is a heartbeat.


----------



## DrGomps

welcome Tizy, Samantha and Stephanie & congrats on your pregnancy!! 

Catharine, Lottie is so adorable. What a sweet video. 

been moving things to the next apt which means I am completely knackered all the time!!

Oh but baby cooperated and I was able to find it again when DH came home so he could listen too. What an amazing moment...actually glad that it was private and no at the doctors office!!


----------



## DrGomps

MUMMAPIE...the internal scans aren't bad...they are like a dildo cam!! but they are not huge, way more comfortable then a speculum!! They didn't even try to do an external one on me. My next one will be external though (12 weeks).


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> MUMMAPIE...the internal scans aren't bad...they are like a dildo cam!! but they are not huge, way more comfortable then a speculum!! They didn't even try to do an external one on me. My next one will be external though (12 weeks).

dildo cam :haha:


----------



## repogirl813

wow spent most of my evening last night dry heaving and then spend rest of night in bed in tears in pain as I believe I pulled a muscle in my stomach as it hurts to even move an inch now my stomach is in complete knots and feels like I did 5000 sit ups yesterday


----------



## Huggles

shame, sorry to hear that repo. Hope your tummy starts feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

:hugs: hope your stomach stops hurting soon repo


----------



## Boothh

jeepprincess said:


> Boothh: When is your first apt. ? Mine is the 15th of April...seems like soooo far away...

i had my first appointment this morning and i have a scan next wednesday x 

Loola how old are your LOs? 

hope you feel better today bby! i went to bed at 6pm last night after eating 1slice of pizza for dinner and i felt so ill after it :(



mummapie said:


> Erm when you have a scan before 12 weeks is it an internal? Someone said that to me, now im worrying. I'll be 7 weeks 6 days.

my scan is at 7+1 next wednesday and it will be internal, ive had 2 internal scans before and they arnt as bad as you imagine :hugs: the last one wasnt too nice though as the woman sneezed while she had the scanner thing up my you know what and she jumped it about and it really hurt! at my hospital if you are less than 12 weeks they do an internal and dont bother with external to prevent anxiety if they cant see much using external scanning! xx


hope you feel better rep :hugs:

welcome to all the newbies congrats and h+h 9months to you :D :hi:

- well my midwife booking was this morning, went okay, i told her about my previous losses and that i would be needing a c section most likely, she was nice but abit old and set in her ways, and she wouldnt listen when i told her my lmp was nothing to do with how pregnant i am because of my pcos, i just lied and told her a date 2weeks before i OVd haha, ¬_¬ i have to give her a ring next thursday after my scan to arrange her to come and see me at home and do bloods! the only thing she said that annoyed me was that they wont do me 12week scan if they can date my pregnancy at the one next week!! which i find is unfair as its for reassurance and surely ill need reassuring again at the end of first tri to see that everythings going well!?!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Can I join you ladies? I just found out this morning that I'm 5+6 along.. I went to take an OPK because I had a weird feeling & something told me to (I was only *supposed *to be on CD9). I had some cramping & felt sick yesterday & a little bit of cramping on Sunday. Anyway, the OPK came up positive right away & the test line was double the darkness of the control line.. Last cycle I didn't O until CD20 & I never got a test line that dark so it was really weird! I took an FRER & it was positive right away.. So then I took a CB digi and after me & OH standing over it for 30 seconds, it came up pregnant! We both screamed & I ran around the house like a fool & stubbed my foot on my desk! :dohh:

I'm really confused because I had light spotting on March 17th & 18th & then a period on March 22nd & it lasted 'til March 26th.. really weird but really happy right now.. TRYING not to get too excited because this will be my 2nd pregnancy & I lost my first baby just after 6 weeks, but can't help it!! I've already told my cousin & my good friend & they are the only ones that know! I don't want to tell anyone until I'm at least 12 weeks along..

Aaahh! My EDD is November 24th :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Repo...sorry you are feeling ill...

yay booth for your MW appt and scan date. 

Ysatis..so good to see you on here...hopefully it was just IB...and everything is fine. When are you due?? We have a list of the november mums and their due dates at the front.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Due November 24th, Thanksgiving Day! :)


----------



## DrGomps

wooohoo!! turkey baby!


----------



## mummapie

Thanks for reassuring me ladies! my oh thinks this is hilarious!


----------



## Boothh

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just found out this morning that I'm 5+6 along.. I went to take an OPK because I had a weird feeling & something told me to (I was only *supposed *to be on CD9). I had some cramping & felt sick yesterday & a little bit of cramping on Sunday. Anyway, the OPK came up positive right away & the test line was double the darkness of the control line.. Last cycle I didn't O until CD20 & I never got a test line that dark so it was really weird! I took an FRER & it was positive right away.. So then I took a CB digi and after me & OH standing over it for 30 seconds, it came up pregnant! We both screamed & I ran around the house like a fool & stubbed my foot on my desk! :dohh:
> 
> I'm really confused because I had light spotting on March 17th & 18th & then a period on March 22nd & it lasted 'til March 26th.. really weird but really happy right now.. TRYING not to get too excited because this will be my 2nd pregnancy & I lost my first baby just after 6 weeks, but can't help it!! I've already told my cousin & my good friend & they are the only ones that know! I don't want to tell anyone until I'm at least 12 weeks along..
> 
> Aaahh! My EDD is November 24th :happydance:


hi hun congrats!! i just did an opk prompted by this i didnt realise it would come up positive if pregnant does anyone know why that is? mine came up straight away too and was double the darkness of the control line! weird!
least i now have loads more things to pee on cus i have loads of opks left!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The hormone detected inOPK's is almost identical to HCG except HCG has one more component to it. So the O tests don't pick up on that extra component, they recognize the rest of it though & the test will show positive! :thumbup:


----------



## repogirl813

welcome florida girl and h/h 9 months to you!!!

congrtas on the appt boothh and good luck at ur scan


----------



## charliesangel

I'm due Nov 19th but will probably go early due to c section. Last HCG was 12067 at 23 dpiui. 1st ultrasound tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

welcome charlie's angel...and goodluck on the scan...

padbrat...how did it go...???(if it happened yet) 

heard baby's heartbeat again...think DH needs to take the doppler away because I am obsessed...

Catharine...did the playhouse for lottie come yet? I love kids playhouses...I had a fisherprice one growing up and my mom made us a sandbox. my cousin's dad made a lovely wooden one himself! we had so much fun in those over the years....living in NYC that unfortunately is not an option for us.


----------



## mummapie

I know this is Probs tmi but I keep having a scratching feeling up there :/ its not hard to Pee or anything but it comes and goes and is dead uncomfortable :(


----------



## TxCk

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to all the new ladies with Bfp's :thumbup:

I see a few of you ladies have your first scans or appts tomorrow. I am also going for my first appt tomorrow evening and am getting really excited and a bit nervous. :wacko: I am really hoping for a scan and am prepared to beg for one! I actually used to work for the Ob that I go too so I am hoping that since we have a pretty good relationship she will do the scan for me.

Anyone else getting nervous about the first appt too?


----------



## k8y

mummapie said:


> I know this is Probs tmi but I keep having a scratching feeling up there :/ its not hard to Pee or anything but it comes and goes and is dead uncomfortable :([/QUOTE
> 
> Thrush is really common in 1st trimester. I'd have a chat with you Doctor or Midwife and see what you can take.


----------



## bbygurl719

when i went monday and pulled up at doctors office i thought i was going to vomit i was so nervous


----------



## Nyn

just dropping in to say hi! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

can someone please repost how to do the red cabbage test as I would love to try this tonight


----------



## TxCk

bbygurl719 said:


> when i went monday and pulled up at doctors office i thought i was going to vomit i was so nervous

I know the feeling, and I'm not even there yet


----------



## fides

bbygurl719 said:


> yeah i was asking cuz i go back april 25th and went yesterday to so was think we go on the same day

sweet! yep - same day. :)

welcome to all the new chrysanthe-mums!!

mummy, cute video!!

WAY COOL with no more poppy seeds in this thread!!!! :dance: movin' on up! what's going to be really cool is when we finally reach the point where the fruit doesn't change every week like it does now, so most of us will be the same fruit at the same time. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies :)

Hope you're all okay! Repo, sorry to hear you've been suffering! :hugs:



DrGomps said:


> Catharine...did the playhouse for lottie come yet? I love kids playhouses...I had a fisherprice one growing up and my mom made us a sandbox. my cousin's dad made a lovely wooden one himself! we had so much fun in those over the years....living in NYC that unfortunately is not an option for us.

Ahhh... sounds lovely hun, the playhouse arrives tomorrow afternoon and hubby will more than likely put it together on Friday evening! :D 

Lottie got bitten badly today! I was so angry!! :grr: She's okay, but badly bruised! :devil:


----------



## Boothh

aw poor lottie! hope shes okay! xx


----------



## you&me

Hey ladies, hope everyone and bumps are okay?

Well, I am super paranoid at my lack of symptoms this time around, I was so sickly from 4 weeks with both of the girl's...so I went and bought my first ever clear blue digital yesterday, and it came up 3+...so that is a good thing right?

Maybe I am not noticing things this time because I am busy with Amber still being so little...I dunno :shrug:...

...I just don't feel pregnant!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww Mummycat what bit Lottie? Very cute video BTW!

Dr G!!! I am here!!!! With an update!! Full vs in my Journal ....
We saw the baby with the little flashing HB flickering away super fast:thumbup:! The baby has almost doubled in size to 7.2mm from 4mm last week, which isn;t bad considering that i was scanned day earlier this week. Am back again to see her next week!


----------



## padbrat

Repo that sounds really painful... hope you feel better today!


----------



## k8y

you&me said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone and bumps are okay?
> 
> Well, I am super paranoid at my lack of symptoms this time around, I was so sickly from 4 weeks with both of the girl's...so I went and bought my first ever clear blue digital yesterday, and it came up 3+...so that is a good thing right?
> 
> Maybe I am not noticing things this time because I am busy with Amber still being so little...I dunno :shrug:...
> 
> ...I just don't feel pregnant!!

I thought excactly the same and then at 5 and a half week it came full on sickness !!!


----------



## babydustcass

Maybe, youandme, maybe you are having a little boy?!? My mum had a completely different, calm almost symptomless pregnancy with my brother as opposed to her terrible pregnancies with me and my sister... My DS was a breeze to carry too... only thing i ever had was heartburn in the last tri, i dont remember getting any sure symptoms :)


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat- congrats on the great scan! Isn't great seeing that lil' heartbeat!?!?!

We saw our LO's heartbeat last week but heard it for the first time Monday. DH and I just looked at each other amazed!


----------



## you&me

Everyone keeps telling me boys are 'easier' to carry during pregnancy, as in a lots less symptoms etc...but I have a theory my hubby only makes girls :rofl: guess we will find out in another 15 weeks or so!!


----------



## you&me

k8y...did you have sickness with your boy, or does it feel different this time around?


----------



## padbrat

Tititimes2 said:


> padbrat- congrats on the great scan! Isn't great seeing that lil' heartbeat!?!?!
> 
> We saw our LO's heartbeat last week but heard it for the first time Monday. DH and I just looked at each other amazed!

Yeah it is amazing... :blush:

Congratulations on hearing bubs!


----------



## bbforme

Please add me to the list - my baby is due 11/19/2011! 

THANKS!


----------



## Boothh

congrats padbrat! 

you&me - i never really got sickness with my son til 10weeks and i never felt sick i just knew i needed to throw up, this time im so ill i think im having a girl haha! 

welcome bbforme x


----------



## DrGomps

welcome bbforme...

have such a horrid headache...going to leave lab a bit early and take a nap before I do some more packing...so tired!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hope you feel better Andrea! :hugs: I've got a pretty bad headache too, maybe it was self induced out of excitement!? :)


----------



## Wind

Please add me too. Due November 29th. Thanks!!:flower:


----------



## repogirl813

welcome to all the newbies how many are we at now?

oh and k8y can you change my due date from nov 5th to the 4th when you have a moment ty


----------



## MyTurnYet

Does anyone else feel sick, like cold sick? I'm so congested and not sure if it's pregnancy symptoms, or if I'm coming down with something? Also, can't stop sneezing.


----------



## mumsee

due date is nov 15


----------



## k8y

you&me said:


> k8y...did you have sickness with your boy, or does it feel different this time around?

yeah it was much worse with my little boy all day sickness. This time round its mostly evenings.


----------



## mummapie

I'm so worried about my booking in now :( 
did everyone take their OH's?


----------



## Boothh

i didnt take my OH he was at work, my mum came just to watch my LO while i went in but i went in on my own, its just filling out forms they dont listen to hb or anything xx


welcome and congrats to the newbies x

i feel sick this morning im eating ginger biscuits with a cup of tea now trying to calm it, and i bought some ginger beer yesterday so hopefully that will help!


----------



## mummapie

Yeah i have a scan on the 14th seperate. I'm really scared they will bring up my previous history (i had hpv a few years ago and OH doesnt know, never felt the need to tell him as i was all cleared up) i dont want him finding out whilst we're sat there and bringing it up beforehand feels silly. blurgh, i think im stressing for no reason.

Also, today my nipples hurt so much they feel like they're burning!


----------



## MummyCat

padbrat said:


> Awww Mummycat what bit Lottie? Very cute video BTW!
> 
> Dr G!!! I am here!!!! With an update!! Full vs in my Journal ....
> We saw the baby with the little flashing HB flickering away super fast:thumbup:! The baby has almost doubled in size to 7.2mm from 4mm last week, which isn;t bad considering that i was scanned day earlier this week. Am back again to see her next week!

A child honey... a two and a half year old little girl! :grr: the whole story is in my journal with a pic of Lottie's arm! the poor baby! but she's doing well and not too phased by it! 

Except when Daddy came home from work last night... she had to show him and cash in on cuddles! :rofl:

Hope you're all okay!!

You&me... a 3+ on digi is great news!! Hopefully you get some symptoms soon, but you might not get any at all and all could be perfectly fine with bubs!! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

mummapie just take him to the scan and not the app its not exactly fun filled! xx


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...the first appt there is no reason for DH to be there...though the doctor did ask where mine was...he was at work..

welcome wind and mumsee! 

Jill, I actually got a cold and I was miserable for an entire week. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## mummapie

He really wants to come. Eurgh the thread I posted about it is makine me stress more lol


----------



## DrGomps

I mean even if he found out you had HPV you had it treated and so its not really relevant to him. Plus hes the father of your baby...he will love you no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

thanks, i might tell him tonight that if it gets mentioned not to freak out as it was long before we became a couple. In less stressful news I've starting my pregnancy journal today :)


----------



## doodygirl

I'm due 24th Nov


----------



## DrGomps

Hi doodygirl....welcome!!

yay mummapie for a journal!!

Do you guys know when the cabbage test is supposed to work?? I read that babies gonads are developing so is it possible for it to work now?? Have some cabbage...think I want to test today.


----------



## Huggles

How does the cabbage test work? NEver heard of it.


----------



## k8y

RED CABBAGE TEST - 

1 - Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.

2 - Cut the cabbage into chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.

3 - Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage.

4 - Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.

5 - Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.

6 - In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!

7 - If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result! If the urine/cabbage water turns purple, this indicates a girl result.

Taken from - https://www.ehow.com/how_5134590_perform-gender-test-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## MummyCat

Hi everyone... Welcome to all the new ladies!! :dust: for a happy and healthy pregnancy!! :hugs:

Mummapie, hope it goes okay hun!! :hugs:

Red cabbage test is I think you steam it? God... Loola will have a fit when she see's I've forgotten again... she's already explained it twice to me! but basically you take the juices and then you add some wee... and depending on the colour it goes, it means boy/girl ... here's a link I found Red cabbage test


AFM... found baby's heartbeat on the doppler today!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: In the time it took me to answer... Katie has with the same link!! :rofl:

too funny! Sorry for the double info ladies!! xxx


----------



## TxCk

I think it is awesome that y'all can find the babies heartbeat at nine weeks!!! That must be the best sound ever!!! Any suggestions on brands?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've scheduled my first Dr appt for Tuesday morning. Eeek! It's setting in now & I'm nervous.


----------



## DrGomps

it will be okay ysatis!! Excited for you!! I have one the day after!!

Catharine, congrats on finding bubs heartbeat!! woohoO!!


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Andrea!! xx

TxCk, i have a rubbish one from my last pregnancy, so don't have a clue what's out there at the moment! sorry hun, but you can get some lovely ones!! :hugs:

Ysatis, good luck with your appt!


----------



## DrGomps

you should get a 2 mghz one...mine was $70 and is the hibebe doppler. The 2 mghz can pin point the sounds better.


----------



## Alce

Hi there

I am due around the 18th November...first baby at 41!!
Today I have just been exhausted...could have curled up on the floor and slept. Work is really manic so this NOT good!

Anyone else feeling like this? Any tips?

Alce x


----------



## sherylb

2 is better than 3 because it's more sensitive? I know there are a lot to choose from.


----------



## LoolaBear

so midwife went brilliantly today. i think shes awesome. shes refered me to the hospital for my scans and has made sure shes got me under close eye due to the problems Sonnie passed away from :dance: seems so much more real now ive got my notes 
hopefully getting a doppler soon. the one i wanted got ended early on ebay :( so have got to look around again. cant wait to get one though and give it a try. x


----------



## padbrat

Yay Mummycat you heard your baby!!

BAD child.... how dare it bite Lil Lottie!!!

Bby4... you have the same EDD as me!! Yay!


----------



## mummapie

So emotional tonight I've cried at DIY SOS twice already and its been on 20 mins!


----------



## jeepprincess

I have had the crappy coughing and runny nose with no voice all week :( I will be glad when my voice comes back. 

My OBGYN wouldn't make my first apt until I was almost 10 weeks, how did you ladies get yours so early?


----------



## MyTurnYet

jeepprincess said:


> I have had the crappy coughing and runny nose with no voice all week :( I will be glad when my voice comes back.
> 
> My OBGYN wouldn't make my first apt until I was almost 10 weeks, how did you ladies get yours so early?

Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs: I feel so crappy now, too. I don't know if it's a cold or allergies, or just congestion from random swelling, ugh.:shrug:

I had my appt. at 5 weeks, but my story is a little weird and unusual. Most of my friends had to wait until 8 weeks for an appt.


----------



## fides

bbforme, wind, mum, and alce - welcome!


----------



## DrGomps

sherylb said:


> 2 is better than 3 because it's more sensitive? I know there are a lot to choose from.

2 is better then 3 because its a lower frequency and therefore can detect an area more precisely.


----------



## qwk

welcome to all the new ladies!

and congrats to mummycat on hearing baby's heartbeat!

i had my second MW appointment today - she was like, well since you are 8 week 1 day, we prob won't be able to hear the heartbeat.. so she just whips out the ultrasound! was wonderful, i wish i could see little eggbert every week!

while we were looking in on the little guy, he moved!! he kinda did these little mini-crunches a couple of times. if i had known the MW was going to do an u/s i would have brought DH! oh well!

and s/he had grown from 1 cm at 7 weeks to 1.8 cm at 8 weeks, 1 day. :D

MW was also super reassuring about stuff, as my dad has taken a huge turn for the worse in the past month, the doctors have given him days to weeks left :( but she made me feel better that my being sad won't somehow transfer to eggbert... and i just try to stay calm as much as i can. it has made pregnancy a very weird time though, so much to be happy about, but so much to be sad about too....


----------



## DrGomps

so I tried the cabbage test...girl!! We will see!! Thats what the chinese predictor said and what my MIL thinks based on the heartrate. Cannot wait to find out!!


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, so sorry to hear about your father....:hugs: its hard not to feel heartache over something like that...despite little eggbert. 

So cool you could see it moving!! Can't wait until my next scan!!


----------



## fides

qwk, yay for seeing your lil' babe moving, and sorry things aren't going well for your dad.

DrG, it'll be funny if it is a girl!


----------



## MyTurnYet

qwk said:


> welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> and congrats to mummycat on hearing baby's heartbeat!
> 
> i had my second MW appointment today - she was like, well since you are 8 week 1 day, we prob won't be able to hear the heartbeat.. so she just whips out the ultrasound! was wonderful, i wish i could see little eggbert every week!
> 
> while we were looking in on the little guy, he moved!! he kinda did these little mini-crunches a couple of times. if i had known the MW was going to do an u/s i would have brought DH! oh well!
> 
> and s/he had grown from 1 cm at 7 weeks to 1.8 cm at 8 weeks, 1 day. :D
> 
> MW was also super reassuring about stuff, as my dad has taken a huge turn for the worse in the past month, the doctors have given him days to weeks left :( but she made me feel better that my being sad won't somehow transfer to eggbert... and i just try to stay calm as much as i can. it has made pregnancy a very weird time though, so much to be happy about, but so much to be sad about too....

Ohhh, I don't know the whole story, but can't even imagine what this must feel like for you. Such a happy and sad time. :hugs:Very exciting to see the baby move! I will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Nyn

qwk - sorry your going through such a difficult time :hugs: but how wonderful you got to see your LO!! 

I've got my 12 week scan booked for the 22nd April :p

Yey DrGomps on the red cabbage test :) 

I did the red cabbage test again this morning and it's a definite pinky purple.. as soon as I decide it's pink, it looks purple and as soon as I decide it's purple, it looks pink lol! guess I 'll just have to wait and see... I'm soooooo impatient to find out!!!!! aah!


----------



## Boothh

morning ladies, any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Huggles

k8y said:


> RED CABBAGE TEST -
> 
> 
> Taken from - https://www.ehow.com/how_5134590_perform-gender-test-during-pregnancy.html

Thanks - will definitely give that a go!



MummyCat said:


> AFM... found baby's heartbeat on the doppler today!!! :wohoo:

Awesome! :yipee:



LoolaBear said:


> so midwife went brilliantly today. i think shes awesome. shes refered me to the hospital for my scans and has made sure shes got me under close eye due to the problems Sonnie passed away from :dance: seems so much more real now ive got my notes
> hopefully getting a doppler soon. the one i wanted got ended early on ebay :( so have got to look around again. cant wait to get one though and give it a try. x

Glad you liked the mw and that they have great care lined up for you.



jeepprincess said:


> I have had the crappy coughing and runny nose with no voice all week :( I will be glad when my voice comes back.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



qwk said:


> i had my second MW appointment today - she was like, well since you are 8 week 1 day, we prob won't be able to hear the heartbeat.. so she just whips out the ultrasound!
> 
> my dad has taken a huge turn for the worse in the past month, the doctors have given him days to weeks left :(

Awesome about a surprise ultrasound!
And really sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:



Boothh said:


> morning ladies, any plans for the weekend? x

Got the gardener coming tomorrow so we can finally finish sorting the back yard. Also have an eye test and I'm sure there was something else that i've forgotten. Oh yes, going to buy a dishwasher!!!
Then sunday is off to my cousin's for her son's second birthday.

Busy weekend lined up!!!

And super busy at work today, gotto run............


----------



## mummapie

Big food shop tonight, booking in tomorrow then Sunday car boot and if the weathers nice sorting out the garden!


----------



## LoolaBear

going shopping! woohoo! :dance: its payday today so am looking forward to spending some money :haha:
how is everyone feeling today? im not too bad but then i did have a super long nights sleep last night.
DH got on my nerves and really upset me so i went upstairs in streams of tears at 8 oclock, next thing i know im waking up needing the loo at half 11 :wacko: didnt even realise i had fallen asleep lol went back to bed then woke up bursting for the loo again at about 4 then back to sleep and woke up nice and naturally (bursting for the loo again :haha: ) at half 7. so almost 12 hours sleep. and i definately feel good for it.
getting a red cabbage tomorrow to do the red cabbage test (forgot to last time and it went mouldy :haha:) but will do it as soon as i get home as i really want to see what it comes up with.

What sex is it your meant to be having (going by old wives tales) when your urine is bright almost iluminous yellow?? i cant remember and cant find it on google for some strange reason (but then with my current baby brain state i could be typing some random gobble de gook into the search bar :rofl: )

im feeling super soppy as well so lots and lots of love and :kiss: to you all!! xxxx


----------



## alybel

Loolabear - bright yellow urine could mean that you are taking vitamin Bs in your multivitamin :)


----------



## LoolaBear

alybel said:


> Loolabear - bright yellow urine could mean that you are taking vitamin Bs in your multivitamin :)

its been bright yellow since falling pregnant and i only started taking my prenatals in week 5. 
but it is a possibilty thanks for that info i didnt know lol xx


----------



## DrGomps

Loola, woohoo for shopping!! Now that we have a bigger place I have been able to shop for some new furniture (and some new baby items). 

Think I am going to try the test again with FMU. Going to wait abit because my thoughtful DH left the toilet seat down this morning so our kitty couldn't go to the bathroom like he needed to and went on the floor. Ugh!! Worst thing to wake up too!! Had to arm myself with gloves, mask and lysol!! It wasn't the cats fault...he just had no where else to go.


----------



## mummapie

Your cat pees in the loo?! That's amazing


----------



## MummyCat

qwk said:


> welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> and congrats to mummycat on hearing baby's heartbeat!
> 
> i had my second MW appointment today - she was like, well since you are 8 week 1 day, we prob won't be able to hear the heartbeat.. so she just whips out the ultrasound! was wonderful, i wish i could see little eggbert every week!
> 
> while we were looking in on the little guy, he moved!! he kinda did these little mini-crunches a couple of times. if i had known the MW was going to do an u/s i would have brought DH! oh well!
> 
> and s/he had grown from 1 cm at 7 weeks to 1.8 cm at 8 weeks, 1 day. :D
> 
> MW was also super reassuring about stuff, as my dad has taken a huge turn for the worse in the past month, the doctors have given him days to weeks left :( but she made me feel better that my being sad won't somehow transfer to eggbert... and i just try to stay calm as much as i can. it has made pregnancy a very weird time though, so much to be happy about, but so much to be sad about too....

Oh honey... :hugs: You must feel like your emotions are being pulled every which way! It must be hard to be really excited about the baby when you know you have such limited time left with your Dad... it's heartbreaking to hear it hun, so I can't even imagine living it! :hugs: I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers and hope that the next few weeks aren't too hard on you all! :flower:



mummapie said:


> Your cat pees in the loo?! That's amazing

:saywhat: Andrea... wanna pop over here and teach my toddler to use the loo? Gotta be easier than teaching a cat right?? :rofl: WOW and WOW again.. .super impressed with your cat! 


Booth... today we shall be mostly tidying the house and building Lottie's playhouse, tomorrow is little madam's birthday and Sunday is mothers day and the pressie I'd like... we're delaying till after my 12 week scan (a baby on board charm for my Links of London bracelet) so we'll celebrate with jewellery and lunch out on Good Friday! 

PS... thought you'd like to see how we found Lottie asleep last night when we went to bed! (we had to turn the light on to get the pic, but she didn't wake!)
 



Attached Files:







209147_10150530222950106_770885105_17910587_5213911_o.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DrGomps

oh my gosh catharine...lottie is so adorable!! What a funny way to sleep!!


----------



## DrGomps

Photographic evidence of my cat using the loo. LOL!
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LoolaBear

OMG mummycat that is so adorable! Lottie is such a little cutie!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> Photographic evidence of my cat using the loo. LOL!

Andrea that is the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## mummapie

best thing ive ever seen Andrea! LOL. i want to teach my two to do that!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry its sideways...the actual pic is not...weird. Anyways...having him use the toilet makes having a cat so easy...all we have to do is flush for him! we used the citi kitty

https://www.citikitty.com/


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! We normally check on her when we got to bed as she's often kicked off the blankets... as she did last night! She tosses a lot... like me! :D 

OMG Andrea... your cat is amazing!! That's really brilliant!!


----------



## TxCk

Wow, if I had a cat I would definitely want it to use the potty too!!!

I had my first scan yesterday, and we saw the tiniest of tiny heartbeats. Dr thinks that I may be late 5 weeks or very early in the 6th week. She is having me come back in 2 weeks because she couldn't get a good measurement on the little one. I don't think this should worry me, but being on the emotional rollcoaster that I'm on right now, it kinda worries me. :wacko:
So in another two weeks I will get to see my little fluttering heartbeat again.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## DrGomps

TxCk...its very likely that your dates could be off slightly..late implantation...etc...so I wouldn't worry too much (easier said then done) when you see your little one in a few weeks you will be amazed at the progress...I just know it!!


----------



## jeepprincess

DrG.....that is sooo cool that your cat uses the potty like a human :)

Has anyone had a cold and had to take any medication while pregnant? My obgyn said that I could take tylenol, mucinex and Robitussin DM for the cough, but I'm sooo nervous to take anything other than tylenol...Anyone else take any of the other two?


----------



## DebH

Hi,

Just came across this forum and it's great, very useful. I've recently found out I'm pregnant with our first child and I have a question in regards to people's bumps :)

I will be 6 weeks on Monday and I already have a bump, is this normal? I know the baby is very small just now so it really shouldn't. I have a wear baggy tops so that it goes un-noticed, so it is quite prominent and it is also a little hard.

Is this normal? Other people I know have never shown so early. I am a little overweight, is this also something to do with it?

Any help/advise would be much appreciated.

Thanks
DebH


----------



## sherylb

Bloat is normal. It looks similar to an early bump. The real bump will be hard from what I hear.


----------



## TxCk

HI DebH

Welcome and Congrats on your :baby:!!

I am already having a bump also, but this is my second. I think it can really just be a lot of bloating. Or perhaps you may be a little further along???? But my best guess is the bloating issue! Good Luck to You and a HH9M!


----------



## padbrat

Well what a crappy nights sleep I had... I know it is called morning sickness but does that really mean it needs to hit me at 1.20am??????!!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRR:growlmad:

Andrea ... you are a source of unbelieveable information and new things... you truly amaze me... or should I say your cat does! OMG I have to go to the loo cos I think I am gonna wet myself laughing!! :haha:

QWK so sorry you have such sad news along with your amazing news.... that is gorgeous that you saw your baby move! Yay!:hugs:

Talking of babies... here is Twiglet on Wednesday at 6w 4d... lil chub chub had doubled in size in just a week! Still looks like a kinda funny blobby thing to me LOL:happydance:

Not as cute as lil Lottie though... she is sooooo funny!:haha:


----------



## mummapie

Got horrible back pain this evening, feels like I'm walking with my butt sticking out and head back!


----------



## MummyCat

Hi DebH and welcome to BnB and our thread :dance: Huge congrats on your pregnancy!! 

Technically your uterus doesn't start moving out of your pelvis until after 12 weeks or roughly around there... but saying that... it does increase in size and start to push other bits of you out the way... so naturally the fact that everything is on the move is going to have an effect on your tummy. In early pregnancy bloat does play up and often I find I look 16 weeks pregnant at the end of the day when I don't look preggers at the start :rofl:

I hope that helps... but whatever it is... it's as a result of that little baby growing inside you!! :dance:

Thanks Padbrat! I think twiglet is just as cute as Lottie... if not a smidge smaller! :D In fact... I can possibly see twiglet lying in a similar position to Lottie there! :haha: 

Hope you're all having a nice evening/afternoon xx


----------



## padbrat

Ha ha ha ..... I see what you mean on the top piccy looks like Lottie with its bum in the air snoozing!!! Awwwwww.... *points at belly, but NO MS at 1.20am tonight OK??? *wags finger at belly!

Hey DebH..... I am a DebH too lol!!


----------



## fides

awww, the way Lottie was sleeping was the only way my niece would sleep as an infant - she would wake up if you put her on her back, but she'd stay asleep in that same position Lottie was in - too cute!


----------



## Boothh

mummycat! that pic is soo cute, thats exactly how jesse always sleeps too haha bum up in the air lol!

debh - i have got a bloat bump, clearly not 'baby' though as its only pea size this is my 5th pregnancy though (will be 2nd baby) so things have already stretched about quite a few times now and have seemed to have given up by the end of the day lol, i look at alot bigger at the end of the day it does feel hard i expect its just water weight and bloating in my experience it goes down in a few weeks and then the real bump appears lol!


we just went to see killing bono, it was really good i highly recommend it! it had nathan from misfits in it and i love him!


----------



## mummapie

This is so silly but earlier, OH was rubbing my tummy whilst we watched tv, and out of no where put his face against my belly and said 'hello baby its your daddy" that's the first time he's done anything like that and I know baby couldn't hear but it made my heart melt :)
Going to sleep a very happy mumma to be tonight :) it suddenly feels really real!


----------



## InsaneKumquat

Boothh said:


> morning ladies, any plans for the weekend? x

Hi Boothh,

My hubby is FINALLY coming home :wohoo: He's been away on business fpr a week, and this trip has bothered me alot more than normal. Must be the hormones :blush: What about you?


----------



## DrGomps

insane kumquat...yay for DH coming home. Mine has been working so much its like hes absent. Ugh. And i do feel more needing now...think its the hormones.

mummapie....DH likes to talk through my belly button to our little olive. SO adorable!! they don't get to be with the baby as much as us...so its nice to see some bonding. :D


----------



## k8y

hi ladies, 
so had my secon booking in appointment this week and I was suprised to find that my next appointment wont be till my scan and then I wont be seen till 16 weeks.. then after that not till something like 28 weeks unless there is a problem. I think its coz this is my second. There would have been an extra one in the middle if it was my 1st.


----------



## padbrat

awwww boo to that K8y..... but on the upsise that must be cos they are confident that all is well and you don't need the monitoring that the more high risk Mum to be do.... so is that kinda a lil yay???... I think so!!

On another positive note my boobs are like porn star HUGE!!! .... but still hurt like heck!!


----------



## Boothh

yaay for DH home insane!

my mum had LO last night and me and OH went to the cinema, shes taking him for some professional pictures this afternoon, my and OH are just gunna go and get mothersday presents and tomorrow we will be visiting and having dinner at my mums x


----------



## mummapie

Just back from my appointment! Went really well (purely as they dont want bloods yet lol) Anyway, ive got all my booklets and packs, and have to go in for a blood test before the scan on the 14th! Apparently my due date is 25th still but im actually 6wks and 4 days? according to that little circle thingy? 
I feel so relieved and having a celebratory banana milk!


----------



## fides

URGH!! Woody the Woodpecker has decided to target our attic. He started yesterday, we scared him off, then he woke us up this morning with his attempts to get into our attic. Not sure how we're going to get rid of him yet - i'm not from Colorado, so this is new to me!


----------



## bbygurl719

omg i had so much catchin up to do.. Sorry havent been on. Moved into our house this week and just been so exhausted from all of it. i havent even got everything unpacked yet.


----------



## LoolaBear

i feel sick and bored and DH has decided to bugger off out so i am stuck inside bored out of my brain!
i just dont know what to do with myself. i want a bath but cant as DH has been doing work in the bathroom and hasnt tidied it away so its in a mess so cant actually get to the bath.
i want something to eat but theres nothing decent in the freezer that i fancy.
im tired but dont want to go to sleep without having a bath.
i dont know if i fancy being online :haha:
i dont knwo what i want to watch on tv as its all sooooooo boring tonight.

argh! so fed up


----------



## sun

Hello Chrysanthe-Mums! :wave:

Just wanted to pop in for a second and say hello. Hopefully I'll be able to join you all before too long. My due date is Nov 28, but I'm considered a threatened miscarriage due to 9 days of early bleeding/spotting. HCG Beta is rising though (good sign :thumbup:) and I will be having an early scan in 10 days to see if everything is ok. So I might pop in here and there to check things out, but won't officially be in here until April 12 (FX'd!) 

H&H 9 months to you all! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies, quiet in here today. Move went well. Exhausted and sore, though I promise I was just supervising, for the most part. No heavy lifting. Love the new place. 


I have a new symptom, really annoying acne on my forehead! Worst of my life. So weird!!


Sun, hope you bean sticks and you can officially join us. Good thing your HCG is rising.


----------



## k8y

Happy Mothers Day everyone!!!! 

I am in bed.. My little boy has just toddled in holding a plant going present Mummy .. Guess what... It was a Chrysanthemum !!!!!!!!!!!! Weird hey !!!

just had second installment - a beautul card with two giraffes on the front and a tonne of scribble inside. LOVE IT !!!! He came in shouting presents mummy !!! 

Theyve just gone out again to get something else. hahah 

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY. *


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> Hi ladies, quiet in here today. Move went well. Exhausted and sore, though I promise I was just supervising, for the most part. No heavy lifting. Love the new place.
> 
> 
> I have a new symptom, really annoying acne on my forehead! Worst of my life. So weird!!
> 
> 
> Sun, hope you bean sticks and you can officially join us. Good thing your HCG is rising.

I have spots too.. they are on my back and on my face. i normally have clear skin.


----------



## mummapie

Happy mothers day mummies!

Last night my Oh, officially said he's going to give up smoking, for the sake of baby. I'm so proud he has made that choice on his own without me pestering him :) and today is a month since I gave up!


----------



## k8y

mummapie said:


> Happy mothers day mummies!
> 
> Last night my Oh, officially said he's going to give up smoking, for the sake of baby. I'm so proud he has made that choice on his own without me pestering him :) and today is a month since I gave up!

yay thats so cool, well done on your one month no smoking :)


----------



## Boothh

well done for not smoking, 3weeks tomorrow for me, i quit when i got my bfp :)

happy mothersday everybody! jesse got my an Iphone4!! and a lovely card with his handprints in and some scribble lol, and we had mcdonalds breakfast which we always do on mothersday fathersday and birthdays lol were just getting ready to go out and see MIL then go for dinner at my mums that my sister is making! hope everybody has a lovely day xx


----------



## Nyn

mummapie that's great your OH is stopping smoking!! and congrats on giving up yourself!!

I gave up when I got my bfp with ds1 but my OH still smokes :/ although not in the house.


----------



## padbrat

Yay for giving up smoking .... well done guys!!

DrG.... I take back all I said about the dreams.... I had an absolutely awful dream this morning .... Hubby woke me up cos I was sobbing so hard, but still asleep.... it really scared me....

So I guess I join DrG with the horrible dreams symptoms... though good news you and Bby are in your new homes!!


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies!! 

Happy Mothers Day! :flower:

Not been on much this weekend as Lottie had us so busy with her birthday yesterday!! 

Hope you are all well!! :hugs:


----------



## jeepprincess

I'm confused? I thought Mother's Day was May 8th? hmmmm....

PadBrat....I have been having bad dreams too :(


----------



## InsaneKumquat

jeepprincess said:


> I'm confused? I thought Mother's Day was May 8th? hmmmm....
> 
> PadBrat....I have been having bad dreams too :(

Hi Jeepprincess!

I had the same question earlier. It depends on where you are when Mothers Day is. In the UK it's today, USA May 8, and Canada (where I am) is May 9, 2011. :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Urghhhh I am glad I am not the only one with the dreams.... really upset me


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I had some upsetting dreams too last night.


----------



## DrGomps

The dreams so are bad for me that I have to be careful what I watch and think about. 
Next prenatal appt in 3 days. :)

Happy mothers day to all you UK ladies. I told DHthat he has tp do something for me. Luckily he has another month. Lol. Hopefully it's a prenatal massage because after this move I could use one!!!


----------



## diz

Hey ladies, happy mothers day to all the u.k ladies.

I've been having some bad dreams too. In the last lot I was driving to work and there had been a car crash. There were loads of bodies strewn across the road. I stopped my car to get out and help, but they were all dead.

On a lighter note, I got a new bag and a meal out at my fave restaurant today. Did anyone else get up to anything nice? Xx


----------



## repogirl813

i just wish the bad dreams would stop!!! I had a really bad one the other night woke up all freaked out, dreamed i went into labor and delivered my baby sb really had me all freaking out that it was some sorta message or something!


----------



## diz

Repogirl, that's awful xxxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm having some very upsetting dreams, too. I think it might be fear. I keep dreaming that I'm bleeding. :cry: It's very upsetting to me and I wake up and realize I'm fine, but still...is that normal or not? 

I've also been very down. Well, I should say up and down...I'm fine in the morning, but around afternoon I want to bite someone's head off or cry or scream...I don't know. I feel like I'm losing my mind! Then I'm fine at night (just very tired). Please tell me this is normal!!!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

diz said:


> Hey ladies, happy mothers day to all the u.k ladies.
> 
> I've been having some bad dreams too. In the last lot I was driving to work and there had been a car crash. There were loads of bodies strewn across the road. I stopped my car to get out and help, but they were all dead.
> 
> On a lighter note, I got a new bag and a meal out at my fave restaurant today. Did anyone else get up to anything nice? Xx

OMG, I had this same dream about the car crash...so weird!!


----------



## repogirl813

tried the doppler again today still couldnt find it, i wish i wasnt overweight right now!!!


----------



## alybel

mother's day is may 8 here as well (australia)


----------



## DrGomps

Jill, I go through periods where I feel up and down. I also had a dream about bleeding. 

Repo, it can be really hard to find. Especially now that the baby moves. This morning it took me half an hour I think. Have to have the right pressure and right angle. I usually find mine slightly above the pubic bone and slightly to the left.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... Mike had popped to the shops to get some chicken and stir fry veg for lunch and he bought me some flowers... but I opened the door to let tthem in and Lottie came running round the car holding the bunch of tulips saying 'Mummy fow-whys' Fow-whys = flowers of course... in Lottienese. :cloud9:

Otherwise we've had a peaceful day, I've ignored my ironing pile! :D 

I've had weird dreams... but they've not been scary. 

Hope everyone has a good week!! Enjoy those appointments and scans if any of you are having them!! xx


----------



## sherylb

Target is having a baby sale right now but nothing I want is on sale. I suppose that's good.


----------



## InsaneKumquat

MummyCat said:


> Thanks ladies... Mike had popped to the shops to get some chicken and stir fry veg for lunch and he bought me some flowers... but I opened the door to let tthem in and Lottie came running round the car holding the bunch of tulips saying 'Mummy fow-whys' Fow-whys = flowers of course... in Lottienese. :cloud9:
> 
> Otherwise we've had a peaceful day, I've ignored my ironing pile! :D
> 
> I've had weird dreams... but they've not been scary.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!! Enjoy those appointments and scans if any of you are having them!! xx

Hi MummyCat!

I've got a scan on Friday, and I'm nervous. The last scan on the 23rd of March showed us at 5 weeks when LMP says we should have been 6 1/2 weeks. Got my fx'd that everything will go well :)


----------



## repogirl813

insane you are in my thoughts that all will be will my fx for you!!!


----------



## Shortyluv248

Hello Ladies, This is my 3rd pregnancy and I already have 2 girls hoping for a boy but if it is healthy thats all that matters. I did the online Due Date and it says November 25. But I am so much bigger this time around I feel as tho its more then one or its im farther along then that. Either way its a November baby. After trying for 13 months its a great thing and a blessing from the above. I go for my first appointment on April 15. I have no moring sickness nothing at all with this one. Thats makes everyone think that Im not But trust me with 5 postive at home test It says that I am. Yes 5 of them. My boobs hurt but that is normal they say. I would love to chat with others that are due in November but I dont knw how to go about doing it. If there is anyone out there that can tell me how to go about doing it that would be great. thanks for reading and congrats to everyone here. 



Mother of a 14 year old Dominique 3/6/1997
and of a 6 year old Dayijahnae 8/26/2004.


----------



## repogirl813

ok ladies gonna share this pic on here, i feel big as a house and am sure am just bloated as ever, but here is my big bump tonight!!! This will be child number 3 so maybe im just showing much earlier like they say you will after number 1!!!
 



Attached Files:







other 042.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh that definitely looks like baby bump, repo!:happydance: I have a big bump, but am pretty sure mine is all bloat. :nope: It's my first, so for sure can't be showing at 8 weeks, right? 

Shorty, welcome!

InsaneKumquat, praying for you. I know it will be great, though. I've been all over the boards about scan issues, as I had fears with my first scan, too, and it was agony waiting for that second one. But it always turns out ok and sometimes the dating is a little off. My dr. told me they can't pinpoint the exact date of conception so not to worry this early (that was his advice at my 5 and 6 week scans) Good luck!:thumbup:

Dr.G, glad it's not just me.:hugs: I hope tonight will be better w/ the dreaming. And feeling slightly better, emotion-wise. Seriously am all over the place, though. And for the nightmares... Maybe must stop watching scary shows at night (we were on a Dexter kick this weekend since we got free Showtime).

Everyone else::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fides

sun, i hope everything is okay with your baby.

shorty, welcome!


----------



## InsaneKumquat

please add an angel after my name. We ended up in the ER about 6pm this evening, and we have lost the baby.


----------



## fides

Kumquat, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k8y

InsaneKumquat said:


> please add an angel after my name. We ended up in the ER about 6pm this evening, and we have lost the baby.

I'm so so sorry. xx


----------



## k8y

Shortyluv248 said:


> Hello Ladies, This is my 3rd pregnancy and I already have 2 girls hoping for a boy but if it is healthy thats all that matters. I did the online Due Date and it says November 25. But I am so much bigger this time around I feel as tho its more then one or its im farther along then that. Either way its a November baby. After trying for 13 months its a great thing and a blessing from the above. I go for my first appointment on April 15. I have no moring sickness nothing at all with this one. Thats makes everyone think that Im not But trust me with 5 postive at home test It says that I am. Yes 5 of them. My boobs hurt but that is normal they say. I would love to chat with others that are due in November but I dont knw how to go about doing it. If there is anyone out there that can tell me how to go about doing it that would be great. thanks for reading and congrats to everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother of a 14 year old Dominique 3/6/1997
> and of a 6 year old Dayijahnae 8/26/2004.


we are all due november so this is the place to chat. If you have any questions then ask away, Im sure someone will have an answer or advice (although you'll prob be giving us advice as its your 3rd.) 

I have a little boy who is two in a few weeks and am expecting baby number 2 on 2nd November. :) 

Welcome to the Chrysanthe-mums November Mummies thread and congrats on your pregnancy. :)


----------



## Boothh

so sorry insane :hugs: :( xxxx


----------



## Boothh

ive been having bad dreams too, keep dreaming that im losing the baby or im bleeding i keep waking up really panicky! :( was really paranoid yesterday as 6+5 is the day my mmc stopped growing, so i found it hard to relax, i kept getting stretching pains too so that didnt help! 2 days til my scan though and hopefully good news! x


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! I only found out yesterday, but I think I'm about 8 weeks already, giving me an EDD of November 12th! 
I'm Beca, 22, living in Aberystwyth. I've been married to Gareth, 26, for nearly a year (it's our anniversary on Thursday!) and this is our 1st pregnancy! We're both really excited! I'm also terrified of telling my parents as I'm sure it won't go down well! I'm fine with telling my mother in law on Saturday! I'm really glad that I've got a strong network of friends- parents, pregnant and neither- who are really supportive and excited! Making first doctor's appointment today and, hopefully, will be seen by the end of the week!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Boothh

congrats estel! how did you not find out til yesterday!! ive felt ill for weeks lol xx


----------



## LoolaBear

so sorry for your loss kumquat :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## LoolaBear

Boothh said:


> congrats estel! how did you not find out til yesterday!! ive felt ill for weeks lol xx

i know exactly how you feel boothh!! i thought MS was meant to start getting better from 9 weeks onward due to the body slowly getting used to the hormones.
:nope: not for me! its gotten worse, when i go out i now have to make sure i know where the nearest loos are at all times as if im going to be sick ive literally seconds to get somewhere to throw up. anything now can set my sickness off where as before it was just certain foods or smells that set it off.
i am no longer safe from my MS!! it was my prenatals that set it off this morning and OMG was i violently sick this morning, didnt want to come into work because of it but knew i had to so now sat at work feeling worse for wear and nothing i can do about it :( xx


----------



## EstelSeren

I've felt pregnant for ages but wouldn't really let myself believe it until I saw those 2 lines on the test and they didn't appear until yesterday, despite me only using frers! I had a cycle last year where I was convinced that I was pregnant but didn't turn out to be so I found it hard to just believe the symptoms! Even though they were, and still are, numerous! I'm fairly lucky in that so far I've not had any actual sickness but I've been constantly nauseas for about a month now!

Beca :wave:


----------



## mummapie

Just told mum. Shes been crying and jumping around!


----------



## DrGomps

Insanekumquat, I am so sorry for your loss!!

Welcome shorty!

Estel, I cannot believe you didn't get a positive test until yesterday! I know everyone's kidneys processes HCG differently but that's just nuts!! But congrats!!


----------



## MummyCat

Kumquat I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss! :cry: I hope you're back in the 1st Tri soon my dear!! :hugs:

Hi Shorty and Beca... congrats on your BFP's! 

Repo hun... that's a lot of bump hun!! :dance:


----------



## Boothh

ive not been sick properly yet, been sick just a tiny bit twice now, but feeling bad everyday with the odd day off, cant stomach so much of my old favourites, my main food atm is egg fried rice lol or toast with a tiny bit of butter, i cant stand the smell of food cooking and garlic which used to be one of my favourite things and i put it in everything now knocks me so sick i have to go lie down if i smell it bluerrk!


----------



## Tititimes2

So so sorry kumquat :hugs:


----------



## jeepprincess

Insanekumquat, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jeepprincess

Well morning sickness has struck...twice already :( boooo....I hate throwing up.


----------



## sherylb

jeepprincess said:


> Well morning sickness has struck...twice already :( boooo....I hate throwing up.

I think I am 1 day behind you and at this point if it would make me feel better I would be up for throwing up once in a while.


----------



## MyTurnYet

InsaneKumquat, noooooooooooooooooooooo I'm so sorry. That just broke my heart.:cry:


----------



## repogirl813

insane I'm very very sorry for ur loss


----------



## jeepprincess

sherylb said:


> jeepprincess said:
> 
> 
> Well morning sickness has struck...twice already :( boooo....I hate throwing up.
> 
> I think I am 1 day behind you and at this point if it would make me feel better I would be up for throwing up once in a while.Click to expand...

Sorry you feel bad :( Guess we just got to keep reminding ourselves the sickness is well worth it in the end :)


----------



## sherylb

That's the only thing keeping me together atm.


----------



## DrGomps

Repo...definitely a bump!! I heard after your first your uterus is more elastic and able to expand faster. :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have scan in.............

1 day 
40 hours 
2452 minutes 
147125 seconds 
Not that my counting :blush:


----------



## you&me

So sorry to hear of your loss Insane, I hope you are getting comfort from OH and family :hugs:

Hope all of you ladies are okay?


----------



## MyTurnYet

babyhopes2010 said:


> i have scan in.............
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:

:haha::haha:This made me smile. Good luck!


----------



## jeepprincess

babyhopes2010 said:


> i have scan in.............
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:

 hahah Thats real funny :dance::yipee:...I have until next Friday for my first scan and its makin me crazy...hehe Good luck!


----------



## padbrat

I know I said elsewhere but so sorry Insane xx

BTW I had my MW appt today and told her about the dreams.... she said don;t worry, it is a common symptom in early pregnancy and is to do with all the hormones and worries... my dreams always involve big needles and death..... horrible *shudders

But on the plus side my MW seems nice... said I was high risk cos of genetic, family history of diabetis and prev m/cs which did worry me.... however on the plus side she was very happy with my blood pressure at 130 over 70 ha ha ha!!


----------



## LoolaBear

I HAVE FREAKED MYSELF OUT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG i seriously cannot believe it! I had a dream about a week ago the DH's step dads new partner had a baby girl, (shes got three boys) in my dream we hadnt seen them in a while and we went round and there was a 4 month old little girl walking around the house :wacko: and it was their girl who they called Jody May.
i woke up and told DH about my dream and said to him, wouldnt it be funny if K***** was pregnant and that shes having a girl.

well.....................she got taken to hospital due to chest pains today and whilst there they took a urine sample and shes pregnant!!! and she could be up to three months gone!!
shes been on these tablets to help ease seriously heavy periods and three months ago she for the first time ever she didnt need to take them as she had quite a light period that only lasted three days, she thought it was the tablets kicking in and finally doing something, and shes had two more periods since then exactly the same, the last being two weeks ago so she could actually be three or four months pregnant and not have known about it! and its strange that i had a dream about it.

i said to her that i reacon shes going to be about 4 months gone as in my dream the girl was 4 months old,
shes got to get her GP to refer her for a scan tomorrow so we should find out by the end of the week! im so excited for her, theyve always wanted another baby so im jsut so happy for them!


----------



## DrGomps

you really are a mystic loola!!


----------



## ACMB060609

LoolaBear said:


> I HAVE FREAKED MYSELF OUT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG i seriously cannot believe it! I had a dream about a week ago the DH's step dads new partner had a baby girl, (shes got three boys) in my dream we hadnt seen them in a while and we went round and there was a 4 month old little girl walking around the house :wacko: and it was their girl who they called Jody May.
> i woke up and told DH about my dream and said to him, wouldnt it be funny if K***** was pregnant and that shes having a girl.
> 
> well.....................she got taken to hospital due to chest pains today and whilst there they took a urine sample and shes pregnant!!! and she could be up to three months gone!!
> shes been on these tablets to help ease seriously heavy periods and three months ago she for the first time ever she didnt need to take them as she had quite a light period that only lasted three days, she thought it was the tablets kicking in and finally doing something, and shes had two more periods since then exactly the same, the last being two weeks ago so she could actually be three or four months pregnant and not have known about it! and its strange that i had a dream about it.
> 
> i said to her that i reacon shes going to be about 4 months gone as in my dream the girl was 4 months old,
> shes got to get her GP to refer her for a scan tomorrow so we should find out by the end of the week! im so excited for her, theyve always wanted another baby so im jsut so happy for them!

Oh wow!!! Def let us know how far she is im curious lol....

sorry i havent been around ladies I introduced myself a few wks back and then didnt come back lol..Ive been VERY lazy last few wks with this Neasoua.. Feeling decent today not sure if i should be concerned or not. Anyways hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Boothh

loola OMG your are totally psychic!! we will have to get you to guess all our babies sexes and see if your right haha :p xx


----------



## EstelSeren

Told my parents today and they took it much better than I expected! Thank goodness! I'm just glad I told my dad, who then told my mum! 

I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow morning, which is kinda exciting and terrifying! The way it works where I live is that you get an appointment with a doctor and then they refer you to the midwives in the ante-natal clinic at the hospital! That's great for me as the hospital is literally just at the end of my street! So much more convenient! :happydance: I'm just nervous that they'll tell me I'm deluded, even though I have a very clearly positive pregnancy test sitting on the side in my living room! :dohh:

We are looking for a new place to live now though! the flat we live in at the moment has a ridiculous layout- we have 4 keys for the various areas off a communal corridor and the min door! It's silly! It does seem like we'll have to go down to a one bedroom place though, which is fine as baby will have to be in with us for a while anyway so we can look to upgrade in a while when baby's outgrown what we end up with! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## alybel

INsane - so sorry to hear of your loss..

As for me, I haven't been feeling as sick the last few days, not that I have actually been really sick anyway, just feeling nauseous the last few weeks but the last two or three days I haven't felt sick just really tired. Might have to do with having 3 kids to look after already though. I even let my 5-year-old have the day off school yesterday as I didn't have the energy to get him ready and iron his uniform, etc. 

We have also decided to go through the private system over here, so have my first appointment with my obstetrician next week, looking forward to it as I am hoping she has an ultrasound machine in her rooms and can do a quick scan. If not I will have to wait until 28 April for my NT scan. Still seems so far away...

I also have quite a big bump already, probably because my stomach has been so stretched in the past, might take a picture and see what you think. No hiding it fropm anyone now.


----------



## alybel

okay, this is a very very blurry photo as I took it on self-timer and it must have focused on the door behind me! This is me today, at a little over 9 weeks (keeping in mind this is baby number 4 and my last one was 10lb6 a little over a year ago).

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/9weeks.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Mummapie and Estel - congrats on telling your parents! Mummapie - glad your mum's so excited! And Estel, glad your parents took it well.

Loola - that's one freaky dream/prediction you had!

Alybel - impressive bump!

AFM - I've been super duper busy at work and home these past few days. But think it's going to calm down now again for a bit (at work anyway).

Got a dishwasher yesterday! :happydance:

Nothing much to report on the pregnancy front. No real symptoms, no ms, no nausea, nothing much of anything. First scan in 9 days! Can't wait to get visual confirmation that all is well.


----------



## Boothh

well happy 7 weeks to me! nausea is in full swing today feeling much worse than ive felt so far! :( scan tomorrow!


----------



## LoolaBear

Boothh said:


> loola OMG your are totally psychic!! we will have to get you to guess all our babies sexes and see if your right haha :p xx

i have got a thread in the journals section somewhere with some of the november mummies predicitions i have already made lol.
i used ot have it in my siggy but then the requests slowed down so i removed it and saved it as a favourite on my laptop, im at work now so would have to go trawling through the pages to find it again lol.

i will post the link to it once i have found it. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

heres the link ladies if you want a prediction from mystic loola :haha:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...the-mums-november-babies-mystic-loola-xx.html


----------



## Huggles

Thanks loola - i've requested a prediction. Just added a few previous avatar pics as well in case that helps.


----------



## LoolaBear

Huggles said:


> Thanks loola - i've requested a prediction. Just added a few previous avatar pics as well in case that helps.

big help. will get on and see what i can see. xx


----------



## Boothh

i requested i put a picture of me on it too just incase haha xx

it would be amazing if you got us all right!!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya ladies...

Oooh Loola...get you and your dreams/vibes!! :D Hope you're spot on for her!! :dance: You'll have to let us know the results!!!
Padbrat... glad your MW is nice!! :hugs:

Happy 7 weeks Booth! hope everyone is well!! My appetitie has increased a bit, but my weight has stayed the same! :rofl: so I'm not complaining! :rofl:


Craving cheese today! Big time!!! 


xxxx


----------



## Boothh

getting very nervous about scan tomorrow, just thinking when we get there it could all be over ¬_¬ i feel very sick today though and sore bbies so good signs!


----------



## Huggles

I'm having those exact same worries about my scan next thursday - a whole 9 days away! But unlike you i have no symptoms :( so nothing to reassure myself with.
(i had no symptoms last time either so it's pretty normal for me). Just wish i could see my little bean with it's heartbeat flickering away healthily....


----------



## Boothh

i never had any symptoms with any other pregnancy, (and not til late in 1st tri with my LO) so i know how it can feel when you dont 'feel' pregnant, im sure everything will be just fine for you though :hugs: i just keep having flash backs of the scan with mmc and i just dont want it to go the same way tomorrow xx


----------



## LoolaBear

i feel so tired today, and emotional, i just want to cry :cry:


----------



## Boothh

:hugs: loola i keep randomly crying because i dont want Jesse to grow up lol, it keeps really upsetting me hes not a baby anymore!


----------



## Sam_Star

Hi all!! 
Im due roughly around the 14th with baby number 4 (still feels so weird) so if you wouldn't mind can i join??
Love and Hugs xxxxx
Sammy xxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

yaayy so glad you came and joined me! be like the august mummy 09 days haha xx


----------



## repogirl813

morning ladies congrats on 7 weeks boothh loola sorry ur having an emotional day welcome sammy you will like it here everyone is great!


afm Ms. Seems to have passe just an occasional nauseau now bbs being sore comes and goes in intensity throughout the day and still getting retchid heartburn everytime I eat or drink anything! Just happy for what I have as it reassures me my lil bean is safe and sound! I have nurses visit thursday at 130 hoping they schedule my 12 week scan while I'm there!


----------



## jeepprincess

Boothh, good luck tomorrow...we our both blueberries today :) My scan isn't until next friday....real nervous but sooo ready, I wanna see the blueberries little heart flicker soooo bad. My morning sickness started yesterday ....

Welcome SamStar...congrats on #4 :)


----------



## Boothh

hopefully i will be able to breath a sigh of relief tomorrow and relax a tiny bit through the rest of first tri!


----------



## Sam_Star

Hahaha!! I know!! How crazy that were in it together again! xxxx


----------



## Sam_Star

Awww Becki im sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## mummapie

Absolutely exhausted today. Pushed myself to finish chores even though i was dead on my feet and stopping every five minutes. Think oh can tell I'm tired he came in from work and I was soundo, on the sofa!


----------



## Boothh

i feel so sick i want to throw up just so ill feel better for abit!! :(


----------



## k8y

I quit my job today. Me and my DH had a good old chat and decided that it would be good for me to spend some extra quality time with our little boy before he has to share me with baby. YAY. No more working for me.


----------



## repogirl813

k8y that's sooo nice I wish I could afford to quit my job


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dating Scan is tommorow am :argh:


----------



## jeepprincess

Ok ladies I have a personal question.. Have you been freaked out about sex? I mean, we still do, but we are both worried to go in all the way...are we crazy?


----------



## sherylb

We actually haven't since I found out. I just haven't wanted to with the upset tummy all the time and being so tired.


----------



## Boothh

we havnt done it at all, with my mmc and mcs i havnt wanted to do anything risky, i know theres no reason to but i want to be extra safe xx


----------



## mummapie

We've been having sex just the same really, our mw said it was fine and not to worry.


----------



## Vicvicx

Boothh said:


> hopefully i will be able to breath a sigh of relief tomorrow and relax a tiny bit through the rest of first tri!

Good luck for tomorrow misses :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

babyhopes2010 said:


> Dating Scan is tommorow am :argh:

Good luck to you too misses :hugs:


----------



## jeepprincess

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo Loola gonna check out your thread!

I had to take a flight today with work for a meeting.... by the time I flew back I felt as sick as a dog... nearly hurled on my Boss on the lfight back... urghhhhh..

feel sick.... urghhhhh...

Good luck for scans ladies... my next one is Thursday...


----------



## Sam_Star

Good luck with your scans girls :)
DH and I have kept up with the good old dirty dance although i still get nervous xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck to everyone who has scans coming up! My booking in appt is 28th April....feels sooo far away! xx


----------



## DrGomps

jeepprincess, we have sex, its fine as long as you don't have any pain/bleeding. I find I need to make sure my bladder is empty...or it hurts!! LOL!! (TMI, I know!)

Good luck Booth and babyhopes...look forward to seeing your pics!! 
I have a dr's appt tomorrow, don't think there will be a scan. Its my second prenatal...think she will use the doppler....heheeh. I can tell her where to find the baby!!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, you tell that doctor where your baby is!! 

Or you could see if it takes them longer than you...


----------



## k8y

Was just looking through at my old posts on here when I had my 1st.. funny bringing back all the memories.. and I found a thread I made about my stretchmarks. 

Heres my baby belly towards the end of my last pregnancy - 



Get the bio oil out ladies. 

Saying that I did use bio oil, Think if your gonna get them your gonna get them ! Might be worth starting to use it now though to soften your skin up a bit.


----------



## MrsLQ

morning ladies.

I have told everyone at work I am pregnant...seems s much more real! I have a scan n the 28th and keep worrying the baby wont have grown or there will be no heartbeat....its horrible how much you worry....never had any of these worries with my 1st, but then they say ignorance is bliss!!!


----------



## Boothh

k8y i didnt get stretchmarks til about 32 weeks! i thought i was safe and just started to relax then boom, i look like a tiger, i dont think i have any pics of how bad they were but i might take one now before they stretch out again just to reassure first timers that they dont always look like when they first appear! xxx

thanks everyone for wishing us luck! just an hour and a half to go, i feel sick and i dont know if its my nerves or morning sickness LOL xx


----------



## mummapie

I bought some palmer tummy butter and have been using that in preparation for stretchies. Smells lovely! 
Also I'm so bloaty at the moment my jeans feel so tight and uncomfortable, would it be worth getting some maternity trousers/jeans already? Or just a bigger size?


----------



## Huggles

Maybe try a pair of trousers with an elastic waist? Sometimes maternity pants/jeans feel and look really odd very early on before there's a proper bump to fill them up. But normal trousers can get really uncomfy. Elastic is usually a good compromise/interim relief.


----------



## princess_bump

Can I join you ladies? Slightly late to the party i think, we lost our beautiful little lamb 2 months ago today :cry: and lots of bleeding the last 4 days i've kinda kept out of 1st tri. but 2 scans later, and lots of panic, our roo is getting nice and comfy in there and has a perfect little heartbeat :cloud9:

So, i'm Carly, Mummy to Maddi, who's nearly 3, our beautiful angel lamb, and this is Roo, due by my dates and after 2 scans on the 26th of Nov (though i expect the hospital will change it!) :hi:


----------



## mummapie

I'll have to search some out! Anythings. better than feeling this uncomfortable!


----------



## princess_bump

Mummapie, how about some leggings? think these may be my saviour for the next 6 weeks or so, jeans are pretty uncomfortable over here too right now! 
i think with my daughter i brought some 'early' maternity clothes early on, in first tri and they were great till well into second tri. like some early maternity jeans (with stretchy pockets or a tiny bump band) and some jogging bottoms for comfort!


----------



## mummapie

Welcome to the thread carly! Your due date is the day after mine, well until the hospital change it lol. 
Yeah I have leggings, I think it might be the way forward and just buy sone longer tops as I don't have many.


----------



## you&me

Hi Carly :wave:

Hope all the ladies with scans and appointments get on well today.

I am back in under the bump maternity jeans...my tummy is shot to pieces falling pregnant so soon after having Amber...with the bloating there is no way I would be comfortable in my normal jeans...leggings are wonderful things too!!

I still don't feel pregnant this time around, other than tiredness...nothing :shrug: I am worrying when I get to my 12 week scan they are going to say 'what baby?'...I have pee'd on a few more sticks :blush: and they are all okay!!


----------



## Huggles

you&me said:


> I still don't feel pregnant this time around, other than tiredness...nothing :shrug: I am worrying when I get to my 12 week scan they are going to say 'what baby?'...I have pee'd on a few more sticks :blush: and they are all okay!!

I feel the same! Although i don't even have excessive tiredness. Got my scan next thursday and i'm really nervous. I'm fairly (hopefully) sure everything's fine, but it is rather a nerve-wracking time!


----------



## you&me

After both of the girl's and how ill and sick I was with them...I only know sickness in pregnancy...so to have nothing is making me totally paranoid :nope:

Have you already had any scans Huggles?


----------



## Huggles

No scans yet - first one next thursday (14 april) at 8 weeks.

I had no sickness last time either. Maybe it's a boy thing? I've heard people tend to be more sick when pg with girls and less so when pg with boys - in general. I wasn't as paranoid last time though. Although i do remember going for my first scan and as soon as he put the probe on my belly i said "please just tell me there soemthing there and i didn't imagine it"! I was totally nervous! Then he landed up doing internal as he couldn't see well from external so early, but before he did that he reassured me there was definitely something there!

What i really like about him is that he scans first and does paper work and discussions after, so you don't have to sit there for ages waiting and fretting.


----------



## you&me

I have read loads on the threads that kind of indicate feeling well and not so sickly is a boy thing...but I have a theory my hubby only makes girl's :rofl:...guess we will find out in due time...eeekkkkssss.

I am sure your scan is going to go perfectly :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

god i just cant stop eating today and i dont even feel hungry!! theres a small pot of pringles sat in my bag next to me and its screaming at me to eat them :devil: evil pringles its the only treat i am allowing myself today (i have one treat a day just to stop me gorging on bad stuff all day every day) but i am trying my hardest to save them til lunch time but they are shouting at me :devil: :rofl:

anyone else feel like a bottomless pit? xx


----------



## Huggles

ooh, pringles ARE difficult to resist! They're soooooo yummy!


----------



## Boothh

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217570_10150153877242373_724422372_7219692_5727042_n.jpg

baby measured 7+3 they said everything looks perfect and baby has a very strong heartbeat!! so happy!! xx


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Great news Boothh!!


----------



## Huggles

Yay, that's great!


----------



## Boothh

so my new due date is 19/11/11 if it could be changed please xx


----------



## TadpoleandI

Hi November l Ladies, Congrats to you all. 

I am due on the 14th November just three days after my own birthday. This could be the best birthday present - if all goes to plan.

I have my first scan on the 3rd may, so so excited.

Anyone else due in the same week? xx


----------



## LoolaBear

:dance: congratulations boothh! xx


----------



## Vicvicx

Congrats Booth :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Huggles

oh good grief, just had to change my first scan date - yet again!
Was originally supposed to be tomorrow. Then the secretary phoned to move it cos the dr had surgery booked. So it got moved to next thursday (14th). I just realised we have training that day, and the day before - i can't be late at work!

So i just phoned and the only other option that I can actually make is on Tuesday at 2:15pm. Totally not a good time as it means taking a half day's leave, but at least it's 2 days earlier!


----------



## alybel

Booth - congratulations and a little jealous that you have seen your little one :)


----------



## blaze777

Hey Ladies :D

Can you add me to the front page please? Due 30th Nov with my second baby :) it's all very exciting, although at the moment I feel rubbish lol


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats booth!!


----------



## mummapie

Congrats booth! Was it internal or external if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LoolaBear

OMG i seriously need to sleep :( i am moments away from dropping off but have to keep fighting it as it wouldnt look good to my boss nodding off at my desk.
i think eating the amount i did at lunch as well didnt help, i think its made me even sleepier.

think i might try and find an empty office i can lock myself in for a bit :haha:


----------



## mummapie

Ive been feeling sick all afternoon, putting the washing out made me want to pass out. Do not want to run around with my guides tonight. No energy!


----------



## LoolaBear

well i picked up the courage to tell my boss and he was so nice about it. hes leaving soon :( and said he was going to miss me as im so helpful and kind :) i used to hate him :haha: now i like him, hes nice to me now :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Well done on telling you boss :thumbup:
Bummer he's leaving now that you like him.

I'll probably tell mine next week, probably Friday. Scan is on Tuesday and then we have team building stuff/course on wed/thurs, so i'll probably tell him friday (8+1). I feel like he deserves to know reasonably early as i'll next approximately two weeks off at 13/14 weeks when i have my stitch done.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9:


https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg


https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg


----------



## k8y

GORGEOUS pics ladies so pleased for you 

and welcome to the new mummies to be, ive added you to the front page, congrats on your pregnancies. :)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :dance: congrats on your BFP's :flower:

Congrats to babyhopes and Booth on your scans!! :D that's so exciting!! I still have a week and a half to wait... but the time is flying by... so hopefully before long I'll get to see my little bubs!! :D x


----------



## DrGomps

congrats babyhopes!!!

Catharine, just 12 days for you!!

Dr.'s appt went brilliantly. Summarized in my journal, but in short, she found a heartbeat and everything is progressing as it should. Apparently my uterus is high (already moving up-which would explain my bump!).


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hello ladies :hugs: how are we all?

Ohhh babyhopes, what lovely piccies!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Booth and Baby!! Great piccies! and Booth you now share an EDD with me!!! YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone - just checking in!

Congrats to all the new mummies and those that have had scans - how exciting!

My booking in app is slowly creeping nearer, it's next Monday. Then I will hopefully get my first scan booked, really wanna see my little bubs!

I'm looking forward to the ms ending, I'm bored of staring at toilets now.


----------



## diz

Hey ladies,

Well I finally went to the Drs today to tell him I was pregnant. So they have filled out a form that will be handed into the midwives. I should have my first appointment in a couple of weeks or so. :thumbup:

Anyone else feel dead to the world? I can't remember feeling this bad with Noah, but I suppose the first time round I didn't have him to look after! Xx


----------



## Tish5478

Hi Everyone

May I join in? I am very new to this but am delighted to be expecting our first baby on 7th November. Very exciting but very scary at the same time. Have been fortunate to be able to have an early scan as I had no idea on my dates so have seen our little one with his (am sure already it's a boy!) heart beating away nicely - please may that continue!!!

Hope everyone is well?
xxx


----------



## sherylb

Tish you need to get to posting so you can have a ticker like ours!  I think you have to have 10 posts before you can have a ticker.


----------



## fides

welcome to all the new mums!!

Congrats on the wonderful scans - so glad to see good news!! :dance:

k8y, HUGE congrats on being promoted to SAHM. :)


----------



## you&me

Hi Tish :wave:

Congratulations on your pregnancy...I am from herts too!!


----------



## Boothh

mummapie said:


> Congrats booth! Was it internal or external if you don't mind me asking?

was internal, she found baby straight away though and didnt hurt or anything not as bad as last time she did it to scan ovaries cus she sneezed half way through and it killed LOL xx


----------



## Boothh

well i forgot to mention this morning i was sick properly for the first time, just after my mum arrived to watch LO she was talking about food and i had to run to the bathroom and throw up! eurgh

we went shopping after the scan and bought baby a couple of bits, a red and white stripey long sleeved vest and a white one that says i heart mum on and a beatles t shirt :D just makes it feel more real though i wont buy anything else til 12weeks and wont buy anything big til 20! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Had my DR appt this morning.. just an update, DR called me and my HCG level was only a 7.. Normal for non-pregnant women is 0-5... She's sending me back for more blood on Friday but I know that I've MC'd.. I've been preparing myself for this so I'm sad, but expected it..

GL ladies! H&H pregnancy to everyone :)

:dust:


----------



## fides

FLGirl, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boothh

sorry hun :hugs: ive been through that before but my hcg was 8, its horrible :( hope to see you back in pregnancy forums very soon xx


----------



## jeepprincess

LoolaBear said:


> god i just cant stop eating today and i dont even feel hungry!! theres a small pot of pringles sat in my bag next to me and its screaming at me to eat them :devil: evil pringles its the only treat i am allowing myself today (i have one treat a day just to stop me gorging on bad stuff all day every day) but i am trying my hardest to save them til lunch time but they are shouting at me :devil: :rofl:
> 
> anyone else feel like a bottomless pit? xx



I am not a bottomless pit, however if I don't eat every 1.5 hr to 2 hours I get real sick to my stomach. I've noticed that when I eat a little i feel a little better...its actually getting the stomach to eat it... :sick:


----------



## jeepprincess

Boothh said:


> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217570_10150153877242373_724422372_7219692_5727042_n.jpg
> 
> baby measured 7+3 they said everything looks perfect and baby has a very strong heartbeat!! so happy!! xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yay!!!! sooo happy for you!!


----------



## jeepprincess

babyhopes2010 said:



> Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9:
> 
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg
> 
> 
> https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg

:happydance::happydance: Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## jeepprincess

Huggles said:


> Well done on telling you boss :thumbup:
> Bummer he's leaving now that you like him.
> 
> I'll probably tell mine next week, probably Friday. Scan is on Tuesday and then we have team building stuff/course on wed/thurs, so i'll probably tell him friday (8+1). I feel like he deserves to know reasonably early as i'll next approximately two weeks off at 13/14 weeks when i have my stitch done.


Huggles..... just wondering, why are you having a stitch placed? I have heard of that, but never actually talked to someone that has had it done. Sorry for being nosey, just curious :)


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps said:


> congrats babyhopes!!!
> 
> Catharine, just 12 days for you!!
> 
> Dr.'s appt went brilliantly. Summarized in my journal, but in short, she found a heartbeat and everything is progressing as it should. Apparently my uterus is high (already moving up-which would explain my bump!).

 YAY! CONGRATS DEAR!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, so sorry for you loss...:hugs: hope you are back in the pregnancy forum very soon!

Jeepprincess, great scan pic!!! Love it!! I have to wait another 20 days for my nuchal! But it will look human, so thats exciting!!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on scans ladies


----------



## sherylb

jeepprincess said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Well done on telling you boss :thumbup:
> Bummer he's leaving now that you like him.
> 
> I'll probably tell mine next week, probably Friday. Scan is on Tuesday and then we have team building stuff/course on wed/thurs, so i'll probably tell him friday (8+1). I feel like he deserves to know reasonably early as i'll next approximately two weeks off at 13/14 weeks when i have my stitch done.
> 
> 
> Huggles..... just wondering, why are you having a stitch placed? I have heard of that, but never actually talked to someone that has had it done. Sorry for being nosey, just curious :)Click to expand...

Here is her words from her journal:
I'm really hoping that this baby is for keeps. Jarrod was lost due to my membranes rupturing at 24w3d as a result of an incompetent cervix. My obgyn has said that next time (this time now!) I will have a cervical cerclage placed at 13/14 weeks and that should prevent the same thing happening again. He said, with the stitch, there is a very good chance that I will carry to term. Please please please let him be right


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes - great pics!

Dr Gomps - glad your appointment went well.

FloridaGirl - so sorry :hugs:

jeepprincess - sheryl pretty much answered it!
I have an incompetent cervix which basically means that the muscles are not strong enough to keep it closed when the baby gets bigger and heavier. So last time i had a totally easy uncomplicated pregnancy, no sign at all that anythign was wrong, and then suddenly my membranes bulged out and ruptured. Jarrod was born about 24 hours later.
The only way to prevent the same thing happening again is to stitch me closed from the inside (they place a stitch in the cervix). That will be done at 13/14 weeks - after the initial 'risk' of mc is passed, but before the baby gets too big and the cervix starts dialating. The stitch is then removed again at 37 weeks and my dr said that 90% of the time the lady's waters break there and then as the stitch is removed. So I am very likely to give birth at 37 weeks and not at 40 weeks.


----------



## notjustyet

So sorry for your loss Floridagirl, hopefully you'll be back in first tri soon. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

how is everyone getting through sickness? i cannot cope with a toddler and this anymore :(


----------



## mummapie

I haven't been sick yet but the feeling sick is awful, wish I could just be sick and feel better. Had my breakfast in the garden today, fresh air makes me feel better.


----------



## LoolaBear

i managed to stop myself from being sick this morning :dance: i hate being sick first thing as ive got nothing in my stomach yak!
when im at home with the twins if i suddenly get hit by nausea i tend to just lie on the sofa and let the twins play by themselves in front of me until it passes.
also boothh a good thing to try is sipping ice cold coke pepsi or lucozade every now and then. it tends to alleviate it to a managable feeling. xx


----------



## kwilson

12/11/11


----------



## notjustyet

Fruit juice usually takes the sick feeling away for me. I've been really sick since about 6 weeks, throwing up at least once a day and constantly feeling hungover. But today I haven't been sick yet. And I don't feel hungover. And I don't feel tired. How exciting!!


----------



## notjustyet

Hope I haven't jinxed myself!


----------



## princess_bump

boothh and babyhopes, fab, gorgeous pictures :yipee:

here's ours from Saturday, we didn't get one from Tuesday at the EPU, i think at 6 weeks :cloud9: our little roo!

https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/100_2509.jpg

For coping with the sickness... hmmm, eating little and often, waking up to a ginger biscuit normally helps, but that's about it really. i had it pretty bad with maddi all the way through and i think it was only these things that helped tbh. though i love it cos it reminds me of what's happening in there :blush:


----------



## Huggles

lovely pic :flower:


----------



## stephaniexx

lovely scan pic :flower: i dont feel sick at all this time (touch wood) im just really tired. does anyone else have a young baby and pregnant? x


----------



## DrGomps

honestly I havent been sick as much...I feel nauseous...but its more of feeling dizzy/hungover and needing at least an hour nap!!


----------



## jeepprincess

Huggles said:


> Babyhopes - great pics!
> 
> Dr Gomps - glad your appointment went well.
> 
> FloridaGirl - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> jeepprincess - sheryl pretty much answered it!
> I have an incompetent cervix which basically means that the muscles are not strong enough to keep it closed when the baby gets bigger and heavier. So last time i had a totally easy uncomplicated pregnancy, no sign at all that anythign was wrong, and then suddenly my membranes bulged out and ruptured. Jarrod was born about 24 hours later.
> The only way to prevent the same thing happening again is to stitch me closed from the inside (they place a stitch in the cervix). That will be done at 13/14 weeks - after the initial 'risk' of mc is passed, but before the baby gets too big and the cervix starts dialating. The stitch is then removed again at 37 weeks and my dr said that 90% of the time the lady's waters break there and then as the stitch is removed. So I am very likely to give birth at 37 weeks and not at 40 weeks.



Oh, I see, thank you for sharing :) Good luck with your stitch :)


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps said:


> Ysatis, so sorry for you loss...:hugs: hope you are back in the pregnancy forum very soon!
> 
> Jeepprincess, great scan pic!!! Love it!! I have to wait another 20 days for my nuchal! But it will look human, so thats exciting!!

DrGomps....thanks, but I wish those where my pics, but I don't have my first scan till next Friday...hehe...those are babyhopes and boothh's I was just responding to the pics they posted...


----------



## jeepprincess

Boothh, I don't have another little one around but I have started being sick this past monday :( I throw up first thing in the morning and then stay nauseous all day. It does seem to help if I eat small little meals every 1.5 to 2 hours. However, I tried the crackers before getting out of bed this morning....BAD MOVE...made me more sick.


----------



## Boothh

with my first pregnancy i could just lie down all day if i wanted but now i have a house to keep and a toddler to entertain its much harder im in bed before it gets dark and i have to drag myself out of bed, 
the only thing thats making me feel better is cups of sweet tea, i know the caffiene thing but with my first pregnancy they wernt as bothered about it and im not excessive, ive managed to quit smoking cold turkey and not drink so slightly exceeding the limit on caffiene cant be THAT bad can it? im drinking about 3 or 4 cups a day and i think the limit is 2 or 3? i cant drink decaff as it makes me sick and my fruit teas are not hitting the spot right now xx


----------



## DrGomps

I have some green tea in the morning. And maybe some white tea in the afternoon. I wish I could lie down all day, but I have to work!! 

Sorry Jeepprincess...should've noticed they were the same!!


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> I have some green tea in the morning. And maybe some white tea in the afternoon. I wish I could lie down all day, but I have to work!!
> 
> Sorry Jeepprincess...should've noticed they were the same!!

what does green tea taste like?


----------



## you&me

Me, Stephanie :wave:


----------



## DrGomps

katie, green tea, well its like black tea but not fermented as much so it has less caffeine and more antioxidants. white tea is even lighter...but made from the same plant.


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> katie, green tea, well its like black tea but not fermented as much so it has less caffeine and more antioxidants. white tea is even lighter...but made from the same plant.

oooh may have to try :) thanks :thumbup:


----------



## LoolaBear

green tea and white tea are deeee- lish- us!!! also rooibos is lovely.

theres one green tea i have never been able to get hold of again since i first tried it and it was lovely, it was like drinking fresh air. i cant even remember what it was called but i do remember it saying on the packet that the chinese consider it good luck to drink it.


----------



## LoolaBear

i currently hate my husband :growlmad: not only did he wake the twins up as he went out he also left his phone at home so i couldnt ring him telling him to get back here and help me out with them as they would not stop screaming.
this lead me to having to carry them both down stairs (together! thats almost 4 stone of child!) and then run around after them like mad trying to wear them down so they would go back to sleep. finally got them back down and 10 minutes later he walks in complaining about the washing up not being done :growlmad: ive been running around all day at work, running around all night at home wanting so badly to rest my back and put my feet up and he doesnt even feckin ask me if im ok, whilst hes been galavanting off out and drinking coffee and having some 'me' time. hes a very selfish man and sometimes (well alot of the time :cry: ) i wonder why i am with him.


----------



## DrGomps

There is some evidence that green tea reduces folic acid absorption. So take extra colic acid if you drink it. I have white tea with honeysuckle leaves, so good!! 

Loola, sorry you husband is being so selfish! He needs to watch the twins so you can get some much needed rest!


----------



## Boothh

can you have milk and sugar with green and white tea though? i seem to get strange looks for drinking earl grey with milk and sugar lol, 

sorry your DH is being an arse loola :hugs: mine is being irritating tonight too xx


----------



## repogirl813

sorry you are having such an upsetting evening loola!!!! I really hope it gets better for you!!


afm, had my intake appt today and was there with the nurse an hour and a half going over all my info and stuff. Have bloodwork to get done this weekend and back to see the doctor next thursday, and at that time they will schedule for my 2nd scan, yippie!!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for booking scan repo!! almost 10 weeks!!

Booth, I loathe milk/sugar in my coffee/tea so I dunno about adding it. There is something about it that just erks me. Need to have it straight up!


----------



## padbrat

Ladies this rollar coaster is too much for me and I am getting off.

Good luck ladies and I hope you reach a far happier destination on this ride than I have.


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat- so so sorry


----------



## LoolaBear

OMG padbrat :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

so sorry padbrat :( :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummapie

Oh pad, so sorry xxx


----------



## alybel

padbrat - so sorry to hear your sad news...


----------



## Vicvicx

Sooo sorry pad :hugs::hugs: Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## repogirl813

soo sorry to hear your news padbrat, please take care of yourself!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Deb, still so upset that this is happened to you. THe universe is so unfair. We are here for you if you need anything. :hugs:


----------



## k8y

Padbrat so so sorry. Life can be so cruel. thinking of you. xx


----------



## you&me

Padbrat :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

grr just had a massive go at my midwife! shes just rang me saying she will come and see me at 15weeks! i said well dont you need to sort my scan out and she went oh you dont get one, and i said well what about nuchal scan and she just changed the subject even though at my bookin she told me everyone in this area gets one, she said shes sent my notes to a consultant because ill be having a c section so she cant look and see what tests i wanted i was so pissed off eventually shes said shes comin on the 18th when shes got my notes back so hopefully i can get a scan out of her otherwise it will be private! i said the whole point of the early scan is because of mmc and we couldnt wait til 12 weeks cus we were too paranoid so i deffo cant wait til 20 weeks and she just didnt seem to understand, god i might move doctors i really dont like her!


----------



## LoolaBear

Boothh said:


> grr just had a massive go at my midwife! shes just rang me saying she will come and see me at 15weeks! i said well dont you need to sort my scan out and she went oh you dont get one, and i said well what about nuchal scan and she just changed the subject even though at my bookin she told me everyone in this area gets one, she said shes sent my notes to a consultant because ill be having a c section so she cant look and see what tests i wanted i was so pissed off eventually shes said shes comin on the 18th when shes got my notes back so hopefully i can get a scan out of her otherwise it will be private! i said the whole point of the early scan is because of mmc and we couldnt wait til 12 weeks cus we were too paranoid so i deffo cant wait til 20 weeks and she just didnt seem to understand, god i might move doctors i really dont like her!

:hugs: i think its wind up november mummies day today!


----------



## Boothh

LoolaBear said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> grr just had a massive go at my midwife! shes just rang me saying she will come and see me at 15weeks! i said well dont you need to sort my scan out and she went oh you dont get one, and i said well what about nuchal scan and she just changed the subject even though at my bookin she told me everyone in this area gets one, she said shes sent my notes to a consultant because ill be having a c section so she cant look and see what tests i wanted i was so pissed off eventually shes said shes comin on the 18th when shes got my notes back so hopefully i can get a scan out of her otherwise it will be private! i said the whole point of the early scan is because of mmc and we couldnt wait til 12 weeks cus we were too paranoid so i deffo cant wait til 20 weeks and she just didnt seem to understand, god i might move doctors i really dont like her!
> 
> :hugs: i think its wind up november mummies day today!Click to expand...

they really expect me to wait for another 12/13 weeks for a scan its a joke! if they wouldve said this i wouldve skipped the 7 week one and waited til end of first tri to put my mind at rest! ive looked at private and can get one for for just shy of £100 so i think thats what were gunna have to do good job OH has alot of over time at the moment or i dont know where we would find the money! im getting married 3months tomorrow i cant afford all this extra!


----------



## sherylb

There is a new place opening here this month that offers inexpensive 2D, 3D and 4D scans. My first 2D scan would only be $50, $60 after in April and then it goes up to $80 until I am 17 weeks. Much cheaper than the doctors office I am sure. It's run by a couple that has 6 kids and they have certified techs so I am not sure if there is a downside.


----------



## Boothh

that sounds like good value hun i dont understand american healthcare though do you have to pay for everything or is it on your insurance? x


----------



## sherylb

Right now we don't have insurance. My DH was laid off at the end of February and it would have been about $600/month to continue their insurance so we didn't. I am trying to get the pregnancy covered by Medicaid but haven't been approved yet.

So I may pay the cheap rates to have a sonogram at 10 weeks b/c I think MC only covers 2.


----------



## princess_bump

boothh, that is ridiculous, i'd go to your gp and see if they can refer you for the dating scan and tests hon, we have yet to see a mw yet, but have a dating scan app as it's been referred by our gp, our surgery is fab though. thinking of you hon :hugs:

padbrat, i am so so sorry :( thinking of you so much :hugs: xx


----------



## DrGomps

Booth how are you holding up with wedding plans, a LO and being pregnant?? Sounds like alot!!


----------



## bbygurl719

hi all. its been forever since ive been on.. i have been feeling under the wheather and sleeping ALOT. i so sorry padbrat and congratz to all the good scans!!


----------



## Boothh

DrGomps said:


> Booth how are you holding up with wedding plans, a LO and being pregnant?? Sounds like alot!!


badly haha, i havnt planned my wedding at all not even sent out invites, there are only 30 people attending though its very small and reception is in MILs garden, we booked the wedding ive paid deposit on cake and got a photographer and bought my ring so we just need clothes flowers and reception stuff now, 
LO is generally well behaved though tiring, i just go to bed nearly as soon as OH gets home and hes eating alot of sandwiches and cold foods during the day at the moment because i cant cook him anything as food cooking smells makes me sick :/ my mum has took him for the weekend though so i can catch up on sleep and hopefully feel abit more refreshed by the time sunday comes :) weve put off potty training until my ms subsides as i dont think cleaning up poo from a potty is really going to help me at this point LOL xx


----------



## fides

padbrat, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoolaBear

boothh if your early scan was only at 7 weeks then by rights they do actually have to scan you again between 9 and 13 weeks as this is when the official viability scan and nuchal scan should take place.
i think you have grounds for a complaint hun as anything before 7 weeks doesnt actually officially count, guidelines state an official viabilty scan can only be taken into account when it is performed between 9 and 13 weeks.
i would ring up the dept at your hospital and ask to speak to someone of seniority and if there was no one available to take your compaint you will be taking it to the hospitals medical board and trust.
that usually works. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

oooooo ooooo oooooo i got my scan date through this morning!!! i so wasnt expecting it to come so soon it was only just a week ago i saw the midwife and she wrote my referal!

26th april at 9.15!! so excited now ive got my scan date through!!!! xx


----------



## DrGomps

ooh loola, we have the same scan date!!


----------



## LoolaBear

DrGomps said:


> ooh loola, we have the same scan date!!

yay :dance: its so exciting! scan date buddy :winkwink: lol


----------



## diz

Congrats on your scan dates Loola and Gromps.

I think that i'll probably hear from the midwife at some point in the week.

And i really fancy some chips!!!


----------



## notjustyet

I have my first midwife appointment on Monday!! Finally!! I'm so excited I just want to get booked in for my scan ASAP!! It'll all feel more real when I have some pregnancy notes and a pic of the wee bairn!


----------



## LoolaBear

diz said:


> Congrats on your scan dates Loola and Gromps.
> 
> I think that i'll probably hear from the midwife at some point in the week.
> 
> And i really fancy some chips!!!

i was really looking forward to going to the beach and having some chips (seaside chips are the best!)

but DH's car had other plans. or should i say the mechanics sorting it out for him. :growlmad: they had a disagreement and (even though we cant prove it) they damaged his tyres just enough so that it would fail its MOT so now we have a lovely sunny weekend without any transport to get anywhere :growlmad:


----------



## DrGomps

beach sounds so lovely, but its in the 43 F here... (6.1 C).


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry ladies... been away as not been well...ended up hospitalised last night. (Details should be on last page of my journal! (pg 98ish)

OMG Padbrat... I've not been on for a few days and that was the last thing I expected to read.... about to run off to catch up on your journal... I'm so so so so sorry my love!! :( Don't give up hope sweetheart... you'll get your forever baby... you have loads of ladies here and I'm sure your docs ready to do anything to help! :hugs: Thinking of you sweatpea! :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats to all ladies who had good scans and great news on your scan date Loola! xx


----------



## fides

mummy, sorry you had a bad night. :hugs:

so, it feels like i've gained a few pounds b/c my skirts are getting tighter, and my chest has certainly grown. however, i still haven't gained a pound - how is that even possible?! i'm fine with a zero weight gain, but i just find it odd that my body can be getting larger w/o me weighing more. anyone else like this?


----------



## DrGomps

haha I wish!! I have gained way too much!!


----------



## k8y

I weighed myself today and have only put on 1lb so far. been eating smaller portions as havent felt much like eating so maybe thats why.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Fides... :hugs:

I have a similar issue... I've dropped weight, from being ill, but my trousers are getting tighter round the tum! :D xx


----------



## fides

that is so crazy! let's hope we're not losing muscle... k8y, 1lb is nothing - good job!


----------



## DrGomps

I gained 7lbs... and I have been working out intensely.


----------



## bbygurl719

ive gained 7lbs already. i weight myself at 7+6. my bellys getting bigger her is my 8 week belly pic. i dont kno how to put pics in my messages so its gunna b my avatar!


----------



## bbygurl719

And before i got preggo i had a flat flat flat belly


----------



## DrGomps

nice bump Amanda!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you


----------



## MummyCat

nice bump hun xxx

Fides... i'm now down 5lbs... since I weighed myself at 5 weeks... but I've been ill and couldn't eat much... so that explains mine xxx


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> ive gained 7lbs already. i weight myself at 7+6. my bellys getting bigger her is my 8 week belly pic. i dont kno how to put pics in my messages so its gunna b my avatar!


*to add a picture to your post.... *

At the very bottom of where you write your comment there is a button that says 'Go Advanced' You click on there and it comes up with a new page to write your message. 

Along the top line there is a button with a picture of a paper clip... click on there 

it will come up with a new page saying 'manage attachments' 

You need to click on browse and then find the picture on your computer. 

When youv'e clicked your picture, on the 'manage attachments page' click on 'Upload' (its over o the right hand side.) 

When you've done this click on 'close this window' 

Back on the main page carry on and write you message and then when you want the picture to appear.. click back on the paper clip button and click on the file you just uploaded. 


:)


----------



## Boothh

I took a bump pic the other day need to upload it

We went to Blackpool yesterday was fun had fish and chips on the beach :)
Just going to look at some wedding reception stuff today with my mum !

Is anyone else suffering from really bad headrushes when they stand up?
Everytime I stand up fast or most times if I don't I get such a head rush all my vision goes black and I have to hold on to something and breath really deep so I don't fall :/


----------



## diz

LoolaBear said:


> diz said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your scan dates Loola and Gromps.
> 
> I think that i'll probably hear from the midwife at some point in the week.
> 
> And i really fancy some chips!!!
> 
> i was really looking forward to going to the beach and having some chips (seaside chips are the best!)
> 
> but DH's car had other plans. or should i say the mechanics sorting it out for him. :growlmad: they had a disagreement and (even though we cant prove it) they damaged his tyres just enough so that it would fail its MOT so now we have a lovely sunny weekend without any transport to get anywhere :growlmad:Click to expand...

God thats crap! i guess you wont be taking your car there again!!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi ladies, Im soooo exited. :happydance: I just managed to find twiglets heartbeat on my doppler :cloud9:

Have been trying for ages but finally nailed it!! :yipee:

Couldn't have happended at a better time as I was starting to think something was wrong as my symptoms are starting to fade a bit but nope, all seems fine.

Anyway, thats me pulled myself from the ceiling and can't wait until OH phones me tonight to let him hear. (He is offshore working at the mo). :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats Vic!! Its an amazing sound isn't it?? My doctor actually was trying not to get my hopes up during my last exam at 10 weeks saying it may be too early. She was shocked to learn that i have found it every day for the last week!! I still check for it every day first thing in the morning. So reassuring. Its getting easier and easier. Took me a minute to find it this morning. :D


----------



## Vicvicx

Best sound ever Dr G!! 

Although I have been trying to find it for nearly a week, I kinda wasn't really expecting to find it so early. 
Think the doppler must be super strength as I am a good size 14 just now and it still managed to fight through the flab lol :haha:

Just hope I can find it all the time though or it will probably be panic stations all round :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Vic what kind of dopplar do you have? I am not sure if I want to get one or not. I will get to hear the heartbeat every time I go to the doctor.


----------



## Vicvicx

sherylb said:


> Vic what kind of dopplar do you have? I am not sure if I want to get one or not. I will get to hear the heartbeat every time I go to the doctor.

I have the sonnotrax b 3 mhz doppler. Apparently the 2 mhz is more sensitive but I am a size 14 and the 3 mhz worked fine so not too sure about that.

Our doc's only use the doppler later on in pregnancy so I bought it for reassurance between scans.


----------



## DrGomps

the doc used it on me at 10 weeks. I have the Hibebe fetal doppler, 2mghz.


----------



## diz

congrats on finding the heart bead Vic, that must be really reassuring for you xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Vic, it should just get easier and easier to find as your baby grows...but also keep in mind that the baby can move!! :D


----------



## Vicvicx

Yeah, hide and seek already lol

Also keeping Loola's prediction in mind that she sees a girl but she is doing a good job trying to hide!! :dohh:


----------



## Nickij

Hello

Can you put me down - due date 24th of Nov:)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Loola...sorry to hear about the car!

Vic fab news chicky!! :cloud9: 

After being rather ill for a few days, I was worried about no symptoms but found the heartbeat within seconds this evening and it was super strong so hubby and i both sat there listening to it... so reassuring! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Welcome Nick, 

its so reassuring catharine. 

My mom called to try to temp me to fly out to california for passover (my school is Orthodox Jewish so I get 10 days off). Though I have so much to do, its really not feasible. So I will be having passover here. and just because its a holiday, doesn't mean my neurons rest...lots of work to be done at all times. But a quarter of the way through my proposal due on Friday. Woohoo!! Boss actually liked my revisions and thinks I am a capable scientist...she only sometimes thinks this about us...her opinion is constantly wavering based on her mood...anywho..I am blabbing...hope you ladies had a good weekend.


----------



## bbygurl719

im going to order a doppler most likely on the 18th.


----------



## LoolaBear

i think baby may be having a bit of a growth spurt as i can feel definate stretching going on today!
DH has gone off out to try and get the car sorted by lunch time so that we can go out this afternoon to the beach :dance: i really hope it gets done as i feel like im going crazt being stuck inside all the time! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg


----------



## Vicvicx

Great bump babyhopes :happydance:

I have just found a wee place about an hours drive from me (Perth) who are offering scans for £55 but also have a 'get another free' offer on for Easter. 

They give you a 1 hour appointment time with 15-20 mins scanning time. Then they give you a CD with photos and a complimentary 3D image if obtainable. WOW!! How good does that sound?? :happydance:

I wasn't going to bother now that I had found the heartbeat with the doppler (tho couldn't find it again last night and my tummy is all sore with prodding lol!) but I though to hell with it and have booked one for Thursday. :happydance:

Any ladies from Scotland, the place is called Baby Scan Studio in Perth and their prices are great.


----------



## Boothh

morning ladies! im going to look at a new house nearer to my mums (well right across the street actually) today, thinking it will be easier nearer my family with 2 babies to handle and OH always at work! hope we like it! i found a perfect one but rang up this morning and it had gone :(

im feeling real sick this morning sat dipping ginger biccies into my tea to try and settle my stomach! x


----------



## LoolaBear

dear oh dear silly hormones, our family dog has just passed away (just got the text from my dad) and i am blubbering mess like ive just lost my left arm or something. gosh i did love that dog. he was old and very poorly though so he better off playing in animal heaven with his old friends Sally the jack russell and Lilly the cat. xxxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Och thats a shame Loola. I had lost both my dogs last year and the year before and I was a mess for about 1 week each time. They were my babies :cry:

They are part of the family and deserve a wee tear so you go for it :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

LoolaBear said:


> dear oh dear silly hormones, our family dog has just passed away (just got the text from my dad) and i am blubbering mess like ive just lost my left arm or something. gosh i did love that dog. he was old and very poorly though so he better off playing in animal heaven with his old friends Sally the jack russell and Lilly the cat. xxxx

:hugs: awww its like a family member dying :cry:
sorry for ur furry loss :(


----------



## LoolaBear

he was very old and very poorly and i think he knew he was going. going to miss him loads. even though he was 20! i still called him puppy lol. xx


----------



## DrGomps

sorry for your loss Loola. I almost lost my cat. We are renting out our spare bedroom to an italian visiting scientist and he left his window wide open and his door. We have guard rails that will prevent a child or a human from falling out, but not a cat. I walk into the spare bedroom and I see him on the other side of window on our 25th story apartment and just about lose it in hysterics. I calmly coax him in but I was really terrified and it took me a while to calm down. We get so attached to our furry friends.


----------



## notjustyet

Oh no Loola, so sorry to hear that. I couldn't bear anything happening to my furry baby. That's one of the reasons we went for a jack russell - the long life span!

I went for my first midwife appointment this morning and am so disappointed. I phoned up when i was 4 weeks and this was the first appointment they had - I thought fine well at least I won't have long to wait till my scan. They booked me in for the 23rd May - I'll be nearly 17 weeks by then! I asked her about the doppler and she said they only use that after 20 weeks. I asked her about blood tests, etc and she said they don't take blood until after the U/S scan. I asked her about the NT scan and she said they don't do that on the NHS here (Lancaster) and I'd have to go to Leeds and pay £200 for it. SOOOOO ANNOYED!! I just wanna know my baby is alive in there!


----------



## LoolaBear

notjustyet said:


> Oh no Loola, so sorry to hear that. I couldn't bear anything happening to my furry baby. That's one of the reasons we went for a jack russell - the long life span!
> 
> I went for my first midwife appointment this morning and am so disappointed. I phoned up when i was 4 weeks and this was the first appointment they had - I thought fine well at least I won't have long to wait till my scan. They booked me in for the 23rd May - I'll be nearly 17 weeks by then! I asked her about the doppler and she said they only use that after 20 weeks. I asked her about blood tests, etc and she said they don't take blood until after the U/S scan. I asked her about the NT scan and she said they don't do that on the NHS here (Lancaster) and I'd have to go to Leeds and pay £200 for it. SOOOOO ANNOYED!! I just wanna know my baby is alive in there!

hey hun if you ring the hospital direct they should be able to move your scan date forward for you. i know a couple of friends who have done this.

also there is actually a blood test that needs to be done before 12 weeks (or there is where i am so would have thought its the same all over the UK) so i would question this.
you will get a blood test for downs at the hospital and they will then give you a risk factor, if you have a high risk factor they will ask if you would like an amnio performed to see whether or not your baby has downs.

unfortunately not all areas do the NT scan.

but i would definately ring up and chase the hospital as at 17 weeks they could be trying to scam you into having your viabilty and anomoly scan all in one which i think is wrong as you are entitled to two scans throughout the UK on the NHS.

hope oyu get it sorted hun xx


----------



## DrGomps

how annoying notjustyet!! you can purchase a doppler yourself. You will definitely be able to hear it now! I can't imagine having to wait 17 weeks to see baby. I can barely wait the 15 days now to see my baby for the third time!! ANd I hear my baby every morning.


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Loola - I took your advice and phoned up the hospital directly. They said they were really busy but that did seem a long time to wait, so she took my number and said she'd ring me back.

I just got the call back now and she's booked me in for THIS WEDNESDAY!!! I'm so excited! And relieved that I don't have to wait that long! I still think I got a duff midwife though, but I can cope with that!


----------



## LoolaBear

notjustyet said:


> Thanks Loola - I took your advice and phoned up the hospital directly. They said they were really busy but that did seem a long time to wait, so she took my number and said she'd ring me back.
> 
> I just got the call back now and she's booked me in for THIS WEDNESDAY!!! I'm so excited! And relieved that I don't have to wait that long! I still think I got a duff midwife though, but I can cope with that!

you can request to change your midwife hun. just say that she was very abrupt with you and not helpful in anyway and seemed completely disinterested, they should be able to get you a different midwife then.

but yay :dance: glad it worked very well for you! and yay to only having to wait until wednesday! :dance: xx


----------



## repogirl813

wow my emotions are all over the place today I am very depressed I think from lack of complete sleep! Trying to move throughout the weekend and this week to be in for good and ready to live by saturday night plus working 50 hours is definitely getting the best of me and dh was in one of those moods last night were he had to be an ass so that had me upset even though he apologised and said I shouldn't have to deal with that too but for some reason I am still upset. Then I still can't hear the baby on the doppler spent 45 min last night trying and trying I am really starting to work myself up and worry about this now too!


----------



## Kate91

heey im having a september baby :) im due on the 11th september xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

So sorry to hear about your furbaby Loola. :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Kate91 said:


> heey im having a september baby :) im due on the 11th september xx

congrats there sept mummies thread kicking about x


----------



## mummapie

anyone else finding every second sat still they are closing their eyes? i slept saturday night for 12 hours, then had a "nap" for four hours yesterday and still slept from 10 till 9!! this morning. im so glad i didnt have anything to do. all this baby making is hard work i guess.

i also heard from my uncle today to tell me my auntie had a baby boy this afternoon, who they've called Oliver :) he weighed in at 9lb 13!


----------



## kiki04

I am due November 4th... november 11 would be awesome though :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

LoolaBear said:


> you can request to change your midwife hun. just say that she was very abrupt with you and not helpful in anyway and seemed completely disinterested, they should be able to get you a different midwife then.
> 
> but yay :dance: glad it worked very well for you! and yay to only having to wait until wednesday! :dance: xx

Thanks I'm so excited now! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie, congrats on your new cousin!! Woohoo!! 9lbs 13 oz, what a porker!! hehehe!!

repo, I know it can be frustrating. Some women don't here it until 12-14 weeks. It depends on the position of the uterus, amount of adipose tissue and sometimes just sheer luck!! There were days I spent probably an hour trying...my recommendation is to start just above the pubic bone in the center and try different angles/pressure and slowly move out to one side or the other. If you hear yours, babies is generally just behind it!!


----------



## GRACIE10

Just found out on Friday, HPT came back positive. Due date Nov 25 2011. First time mommie!


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, is this a viability scan?? too early for a nuchal right??


----------



## DrGomps

congrats gracie and kiki!


----------



## mummapie

congrats gracie! same due date as me :D


----------



## notjustyet

DrGomps said:


> notjustyet, is this a viability scan?? too early for a nuchal right??

Well when the midwife booked me in for my almost 17 week scan I said isn't that too late for the nuchal, I thought it had to be done between 11 weeks and 13 weeks 6 days. She then told me that in my area it can't be done on the NHS so I'd have to pay £200 and go to Leeds to have it done, which is about 2 hours away from me. She said they only do a dating scan which checks the heartbeat, brain and growth. She's also not taking my blood until 17 weeks when she does my booking in (which I had presumed would have been today).

I'm gonna check about the NT and the blood tests with the sonographer on Wednesday - they may not know but it's worth asking I think.


----------



## fides

Vic, congrats on finding the hearbeat!!

welcome to the new November mums - congratulations!!


----------



## MummyCat

Loola sorry about your loss!! :hugs: 

Notjustyet - so pleased you got your scan moved hun! :hugs:

All okay here... have an appt with MW to have my bloods taken.


----------



## Tish5478

Repogirl - I can't hear ours either!!! Spent at least half hour trying this afternoon and again this evening! Am exactly 10 weeks today but I read that it is so unlikely to hear it before 12 weeks that I guess I shouldn't feel too despondent yet, especially as I know my uterus is retroverted which I guess would make it harder to find and there is a little if not a lot of me to get through before I find the uterus!!! I keep hearing my heart beat and there were a couple of times I thought I heard a faster beat close by but just for a split second so couldn't be sure. Am going to keep trying though! Know exactly how you feel though - it's gutting when you can't hear it! I just want to know s/he's ok!!!


----------



## fides

Sorry you ladies are having a hard time finding the heartbeat. :hugs: That's part of why i'm so torn on breaking down and buying a doppler - a lot of ladies in the PAL section have said the worry really just isn't worth it, but then every once in a while i hear a good story about someone who was lucky to find a heartbeat easily... i'm still on the fence about getting one.


----------



## repogirl813

I'm still happy I bought mine as I know I will hear it even ifs it's later on


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. Been MIA for a few days. There has been a lot going on. 

Welcome to the new ladies and hope everyone else is doing well.

Loola-sorry about your sweet furry one. I know how hard that is. 

AFM -I am on modified bed rest as of today. My hypertension went haywire this past weekend and saw the OB today. So, modified bed rest, progesterone suppositories just to be safe, monitoring my BP 3x a day and meds as necessary. I have to see the perinatologist tomorrow morning who deals with high risk pregnancies. Back to the OB on Friday. They are also getting a nurse to come in and monitor me and help out. My OB says I should be prepared to spend part of my PG in the hospital. So- I am a little overwhelmed, to say the least. 

We got to see the LO today and he/she grew since last week and the hearbeat is strong so I am feeling blessed today and am willing to do whatever it takes to get this LO here happy and healthy.

Hope all you ladies are having a good day- :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

Tish, if you have a retroverted uterus it may take you even longer. Sorry hun! Have you had a scan? It will probably take you longer. LIke I said, my doctor wasnt sure if she would find mine at 10 weeks. So don't despair!! 

Titi, sorry to hear about your complications!! Boo! bed rest no fun!! Hope your hypertension becomes under control soon!!


----------



## fides

oh, Titi, you poor thing! I can't imagine bed rest - i hope it flies by as quickly as possible for you, and that you get good news from your appointments. :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Tish5478 said:


> Repogirl - I can't hear ours either!!! Spent at least half hour trying this afternoon and again this evening! Am exactly 10 weeks today but I read that it is so unlikely to hear it before 12 weeks that I guess I shouldn't feel too despondent yet, especially as I know my uterus is retroverted which I guess would make it harder to find and there is a little if not a lot of me to get through before I find the uterus!!! I keep hearing my heart beat and there were a couple of times I thought I heard a faster beat close by but just for a split second so couldn't be sure. Am going to keep trying though! Know exactly how you feel though - it's gutting when you can't hear it! I just want to know s/he's ok!!!

Hey Tish. Don't get down about it ( I know easy to say). :hugs:
I only found it the once on Sunday and have not been able find it again since!! :dohh:
If it helps, I found it right on my hairline, slightly to the left with the doppler angled under the bone and had to push in really really hard.
I have had to stop it now as I have given myself a sore tummy with pressing too hard.

It sounds like you may have actually heard it next to your own heartbeat. I found it right next to mine. Apparently the baby moves away from the doppler and any other thing prodding from the outside, making it even harder to find.


----------



## Tish5478

Ahhh thanks Vic :hugs:

Had another go this morning and still no joy but I've decided to not try for a few days and have another go maybe at the weekend. Besides, my tummy hurts so much today from all the prodding!!! :dohh:

I think you're right Andrea that due to the uterus being retroverted, I'll be lucky if I hear it at 16 weeks!!!!! lol!

Good news was though that after weeks of on and off nausea, I was actually sick last night!!! :happydance: Never thought I would be happy about that but surely those hormones are still right up there!!! Either that or I didn't cook dinner properly as helpfully pointed out by my lovely husband!!!! :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Ouch Tish, yeah, let your tummy have a rest!! Is this your first? How did you now your uterus is retroverted. Sweet of DH to point out your cooking flaws! I actually haven't had alot of actual being sick either which worried me. Which is why I got the doppler.


----------



## MummyCat

Heya ladies!! 

11 weeks today! Yey!! :yipee: 

So firstly... Titi... OMG hun... so sorry you're having such a rough time! I really hope that things ease a little for you to make it more bearable! :hugs:

Tish... when pregnant with my daughter, I couldn't find the heartbeat on the doppler until about 13 weeks or more, because it turned out I had an anterior placenta. (ie in the front of the tummy) so the doppler struggled to pick up the heartbeat early on as it had to bounce the sound waves through the placenta! Also... the anterior placenta delayed me feeling kicks too... only felt first movements at 21 weeks, which is a little later than most people! 

Please please please don't stress if you can't hear the heartbeat... it doesn't mean it's not there! :hugs:

Not much news here... about to get my bloods done and try catch up on all I've missed since being ill! :D 

Hope you are all having a good week! xx


----------



## sherylb

I am so frustrated. I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and now have to go every hour 24 hours a day. Yesterday once I had to go 4x within 2 hours. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 11 mummycat!! a lime seems awful big doesnt it??

And shes right, a number of factors can come into play when it comes to finding the heartbeat. I actually created a tutorial this morning when I was checking for mine. Its a bit raw, but I found when I was looking there wasn't alot of videos of the actual placement of the doppler on the abdomen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOqLnSlvNEU


----------



## DrGomps

I edited out part of it because I went to increase the volume and ended up filming the ceiling. Also, you can see my cat ferdinand in the background. :D


----------



## Kate91

i have a fetal doppler there really good i bought it when i was around 14 weeks pregnant, the first time i used it i really struggled to find the heartbeat i was just about to give up an i found it :) now im 18 weeks pregnant an i can find it more or less strait away :) iv not used it for a couple of weeks, an as i felt baby move for the first time on sunday night im going to get it out tonight when im lay quiet in bed an see if i can hear him/her kicking too :) xxx


----------



## DrGomps

OOoh Kate, thats so cool!! Yay, I have my doppler for until quickening begins...I can't wait!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Great idea DrG!! 

Like you say, there is loads of videos showing the heartbeat but not much to show where to place the actual doppler. That will be a great help to a lot of ladies x :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Had my first scan today - I have a baby!!! :yipee:
(well actually i have a blob with a heartbeat, but that's good enough for me!)

Everything's looking great. Good yolk sac, good corpus luteum, and the baby sac is in a good place in the uterus. So everything looks great so far. 

Next appointment is 4 May when we can date it properly. At the moment it's measuring a week younger than my dates - but that's exactly the same as last time and Jarrod caught up by 12 weeks so he said it's totally normal. We'll also make all the plans for the stitch at the next appiontment, but it looks like I'll have the stitch around 23 May and then a week off work to recover (not 2 weeks like i thought).

But he seems very positive so i'm really happy. :D

Oh, and he does work out EDD according to LMP, not according to ov, so my EDD is 24 november like i thought. BUT, he said he'll remove the stitch towards the very end of 37 weeks, so almost 38 weeks. I will be 38 weeks on 10 November, which means i might very well land up with an 11.11.11 baby!


----------



## mummapie

Glad all went well for you huggles! Bet its a nice relief to see the little bean with a heartbeat! I have an ultrasound on Thursday, and hope I get to see a little blob with heartbeat too!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on the scan huggles that is soo awsome

and thank you for the tutorial on the babies hb I still just keep trying everynight one night I will find it


----------



## Vicvicx

Yay Huggles :happydance: Congrats, thats great news x

Happy 11 weeks mmummycat :yipee: Not long now until the magical 12 weeks x


----------



## DrGomps

congrats huggle on the great scan!! 

I am not feeling so good as I had to walk down 25 flights of stairs! Both elevators were out in my building and now as sore. I had knee surgery a couple years ago and my knee hasn't been the same. So now, sore knee and back. And very pissed off at engineering!!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya!!! 

Congrat Huggles!!! :yipee:

Andrea, fab tutorial hun.... so lovely to hear the heartbeat :cloud9:

Thanks Vic hun! :D I'm so excited for next week... ready to move on from this scary stage and looking forward to seeing the baby! :D 

MW didn't manage to draw blood... my veins are hard to find and don't like letting go of the blood :D Who can blame them! :haha:
So having to get it taken at the hospital on Monday! xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies! Lots of positive thoughts and prayers requested, please. :friends: Have had some complications and am going to doctor to check on my little bean in 2 hours!


----------



## MummyCat

oh Noooooooooooooo..... thinking of you honey, hope all is okay!! :hugs: 

:( Let us know how you get on.. sending loads of :dust: your way!! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

really blah today, just been so emotional and moody today.

how is everyone else feeling?

:dance: yay happy everything was ok at the scan huggles. xx


----------



## LoolaBear

oh and also had another midwife appt today (she wants to keep a closer eye on me due to loosing sonnie and also i let it slip last time that my blood pressure was a bit strange in a&e when i broke my toe) and got to do a further urine test as my one she took came back positive for blood and urine eek i dont feel liek ive got a UTI but there is a possibilty. 
she then proceeded to scare me by saying with an early uti and already spiking blood pressure (my blood pressure has always always been bang on normal) she says that early on these can be indications of possibly developing pre-eclamspia :( i hope not.


----------



## repogirl813

ohh loola I hope all is good there and is just some fluke occurrence for u


----------



## fides

huggles, congrats on a great scan!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling really low today. Just everything seems to be going wrong. UGh. First the elevator is broken in my building and I have to walk down 25 flights...then I met with the professor who tore apart my proposal and as I was leaving his office halfway down the hall I realized my long shit/dress was caught in my leggings. So he could see my bum through my leggings!! AH!!!, then I just found out my husband's cousin, who has 4 young kids (under the age of 10) who has advanced pancreatic cancer is now being put on hospice because its spread to her liver and now her pelvis and the radiation is causing fluid retention. Life just ain't fair!! Don't know whats going to happen to her young kids, I know her husband got laid off in the recession and they have medical bills up the wazu. That professor basically tore my proposal apart and I have lots of revisions. Then my sister calls to bitch about having hours cut at work and needs me to show her how to apply for financial aid at school. She was being negative, saying nothing good ever happens to her. And I was really short with her and told her to apply herself. (She lives at home with my parents (shes almost 25) and she lives rent free, my parents do her laundry, oh and she eats there food and they gave her a car!!). How can she be worried about finances?? On top of this, it was a good day for a student in my lab who defended his thesis, but I am sad because the lab won't be the same without him!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Appointment went very well. Baby looks good, was wiggling all around and kicking it's little legs. HR was 175 bpm. So, very happy. :happydance:

Dr.G, I'm sorry you had such a tough day. That is really sad about your husband's cousin. I will say a prayer for her and for your entire family.:hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

dr g i am sorry you are having such a rough day and i really do hope it starts to get better


----------



## alybel

I am off to my first ob appointment in 2 hours, really hoping she does a scan as I haven't had one yet and really want to know that everything is going well. I took a belly photo today, I can't really hide it anymore. Will update after my appointment.:

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/10w3d.jpg


----------



## fides

DrG, :hugs:

MyTurn, congrats on the great scan!

aly, your belly photo is too cute -looks like a fun skirt, too!


----------



## alybel

Just got back from my ob appointment and she did a scan :) We saw a little baby wriggling around, measuring a a few days behind but that could just be measurement error, and heartbeat was 172 :)


----------



## Huggles

congrats myturn and alybel!


----------



## MummyCat

So pleased all went well MyTurn!! :hugs:

Alybel, fab news about the scan hun!!! :dance:

Andrea hun... so sorry about your day... just wrote a HUGE long reply in your journal! :kiss: Hope today is a better one and Happy 11 weeks!!! :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing okay!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: i have my first midwife appointment today :)


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi k8y and all november mummies

Could you put an angel next to my name on the first page please k8y,

sorry to all those who joined november sparklers discussion thread i went back to work and was exhausted most eves and in bed by 8pm most nights so i just didnt get time to come on here to update.

I came out of hospital yesterday after having had a MC at 10 wks.

Its still raw but i will post in the right section when i can get my head round it all.

Goodluck with your november bundles will be thinking of you then.

xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Rebecca... So sorry for your loss! :cry:

I know it's not much consolation, but I miscarried at 10 weeks in Nov lst year, so don't give up... just give yourself the time you need! :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

My first scan today :happydance: so excited! 4pm seems so far away!!


----------



## Boothh

Sorry Rebecca xxx

Mummycat it sucks you didn't feel movement til 21 weeks! I had an anterior placenta with Jesse but I felt him at about 14/15 weeks! It only affected my feeling him near the end as his legs ended up right behind it so we got monitored slot the last couple of weeks! xx


----------



## alybel

All of my pregnancies have been anterior placentas and have not felt movement until around 24 weeks... really hoping to have a posterior placenta this time :)


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats Jill & Alybel on the great scans!!

Rebecca, sorry for you loss. Hope you are back in the first trimester real soon!

Goodluck notjustyet & mummapie on your scans today!!


----------



## Tish5478

Dr G am so sorry to hear about your horrid day - that is such awful news about your husband's cousin - it's just not fair is it? Sending you :hugs:

Your tutorial is amazing - and your baby's heartbeat so clear!! So so lovely! I can't wait till I can hear ours just as clearly!!! Have come to terms with not hearing it for a while though. I found out about my retroverted uterus through gynae appointments as I have endometriosis (which is why I am so ecstatic that we conceived!!!). Still it's only slightly so I'm hoping the bump will pop out real soon!!!

Hope today is a much better day for you xx


----------



## qwk

hello ladies, thought i'd pop in as it's been a while. my dad passed away about a week and a half ago :( it's been hard.

so sorry to those who have suffered losses... 

but also very happy for those who have had great, reassuring scans! after the last two weeks i've had, i am REALLY looking forward to seeing our baby again - though that won't be until April 28. 

i can start to see my belly just baaarely popping out (BELOW where just my regular tummy flab and bloat are, if you know what i mean) - it's minuscule and probably imperceptible to others (though DH says he can see it too), but it's noticeable to me! also noticed it's gotten very firm right where my uterus is. praying that these things mean eggbert is growing away, just as he should be!


----------



## DrGomps

So sorry for you loss Qwk, :hugs: we ladies are here for you! 

Your scan is two days after mine and loola's. not two much longer. :D


----------



## bbygurl719

Sorry for all the losses. 
and congratz to all the good scan.
had a spell of morning sickness this morning. but other than that evrything else has been good here. i have a lil over a week before my next appoinment were we are gunna listen for heartbeat im getting excited!


----------



## MummyCat

qwk said:


> hello ladies, thought i'd pop in as it's been a while. my dad passed away about a week and a half ago :( it's been hard.
> 
> so sorry to those who have suffered losses...
> 
> but also very happy for those who have had great, reassuring scans! after the last two weeks i've had, i am REALLY looking forward to seeing our baby again - though that won't be until April 28.
> 
> i can start to see my belly just baaarely popping out (BELOW where just my regular tummy flab and bloat are, if you know what i mean) - it's minuscule and probably imperceptible to others (though DH says he can see it too), but it's noticeable to me! also noticed it's gotten very firm right where my uterus is. praying that these things mean eggbert is growing away, just as he should be!

Oh honey! I'm so so sorry for your loss! :cry: I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling! i hope you have a lot of family around to support you at this hard time! :hugs:

That tummy of yours sounds like it's growing perfectly! Hope all goes well at your scan, it'll be here before you know it!! xxx


----------



## repogirl813

soo sorry to hear of all the angel babies!

qwk very sorry for ur loss

afm all is well nothing new to report at this time still trying to get moved between houses


----------



## mummapie

my morning sickness has been all day sickness for the past few days, I just wish I could keep stuff down. It'll seem worth it tomorrow when we see our bun in my oven!


----------



## k8y

Rebecca so so sorry for your loss. 

Qwk - This must be an awful time. I cant imagine loosing my dad :'( So sorry.


----------



## notjustyet

Qwk - sorry to hear about your Dad, it's an awful thing for anyone to go through. But especially when it's supposed to be a really happy time for you. Hope you have a lot of support around you. :hugs:

I had my scan today! They put my EDD at 3rd November, so I was only a day out. K8y could you please change it for me on the front page :flower:

It was so amazing to see the baby jumping about and waving its arms. The sonographer was so nice he was saying all that movement was good to see - shows the baby has good muscle tone (my mum thinks it's gonna be a hyper baby like I was :dohh:) and it has arms and legs and a normal sized head and a nice fast heartbeat. OH and I haven't stopped smiling since we saw it. :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMaternal

Please can you take me off the list, i have had another miscarriage :cry:

xx


----------



## MrsLQ

missmaternal, so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## repogirl813

missmaternal I am soo sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## MummyCat

oh no Miss Maternal! :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss!! I hope you find out why you're body is not holding on to your babies!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Notjustyet... great news hun!! :dance: glad your scan went well! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, so glad your scan went well.


Missmaternal, so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: Hope you are back here in the 1st trimester real soon!!


----------



## fides

rebecca, i'm so sorry for your loss.

qwk, i'm sorry you lost your dad.

missmaternal, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## you&me

Hi everyone :wave:

Just peeking in!!


----------



## LoolaBear

missmaternal and rebecca so sorry for the losses of your little angels :hugs: 

qwk so sorry about your loss hun :hugs:

notjustyet :dance: for the good scan.

update on me two new cars now as both of them went up the spout, and morning sickness is settling slightly, its not everyday im nauseated now its now every other day lol.
hormones have kicked in and made me super sorry for myself all the time and anything can set me off in tears lol. i cant ever remember being this emotional!

hope everyone else is ok?

only 12 days to go til my scan! :dance: cant wait! also only 12 days to go til DrG's scan :winkwink: :haha: xx


----------



## mummapie

omg ladies! scan is in 2 hours! im still in bed being lazy watching friends and drinking tons of water. ahhh im so excited and nervous :D


----------



## LoolaBear

mummapie said:


> omg ladies! scan is in 2 hours! im still in bed being lazy watching friends and drinking tons of water. ahhh im so excited and nervous :D

good luck mummapie! hope everything is all ok with little bubbapie!! xx


----------



## EstelSeren

So sorry to hear of the losses! And :happydance: to all those who have had a good scan!

As for me, my nausea has abated a bit after peaking on Sunday, which is great, but I seem to have caught a cold, which isn't so good! Still waiting for my letter from the hospital ante-natal clinic telling me when my first appointment and scan are! Doctor sent referral letter to get to them Wednesday last week! :dohh: Getting really impatient now! I took the advice of a friend who is about a month ahead of me (she's due 16th October!) and did another pregnancy test just for piece of mind. I only had a frer left so I did that and my test line came out stronger than the control!! So I'm definitely not kidding myself! :happydance: Still hope that my appointment letter comes in the post today, or tomorrow at the latest, though! I don't have a concrete EDD until after my first scan as my cycles were long and I didn't show as pregnant for ages- I was 30 days late!
I also have another friend who miscarried a couple of months ago and she's really angry at me and my other friend for being pregnant! I understand that it must be incredibly hard for her to cope with but she must realise that we're both going to be incredibly excited as it's a 1st baby for both of us and we've both been ttc and incredibly broody for a while! Plus whilst i was trying I managed to push aside my own upset and field her 'I think I'm pregnant! Help!' texts, even though every time I got one of them it broke something inside me! When she texted me to tell me she was pregnant I cried, but I still managed to rally and be happy for her, even though it really hurt and I was inconsolable for hours, not least because my reaction made me feel like a prize bitch! It just really annoys me that she can't just give me this one when I've been waiting for so long! A miscarriage is a horrible thing but there's still no excuse to put such a dampener on what should be an amazing time for people that you consider friends! Especially when one of them doesn't live close and so you don't see them often and you deprive your kids of time with people they enjoy being around but don't see very often! :growlmad: It might sound harsh, but it's really upset me!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Boothh

Sorry for your loss missmaternal :( :hugs:


Mummapie good luck at your scan hun!!!


Well my LO has been up all night with a tummy bug, he threw up in his cot we brought him into our bed and I rolled over into something wet...he has explosive diarrhoea eurgh
it's disgusting!! We ended up sleeping on the sofa he was up all night throwing up and pooing so I'm exhausted today :(


----------



## Boothh

beca - i think you have to look at both sides, everyone reacts differently to mc and shes going to be hurting alot right now, my SIL was pregnant and due a few weeks after me with one my mcs and i cant even begin to tell you how much it hurt me to see her pregnant and then have her LO when i shouldve had mine too, and to see everyone excited about her baby and forgetting about mine, i think you should try and be understanding towards her x


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry your boy is poorly Booth. It sucks when they have gastro bugs, Lottie's just been through one recently! :(

I have had two miscarriages, so I know what it's like to suffer that pain... and two of my closest friends fell pregnant the month after I miscarried my last baby. 
They are my friends...so I knew how much it meant to them to fall pregnant... so I couldn't be anything but happy for them when they told me (which was difficult for them to do, but they would rather have had me know). Obviously there was a bit of me feeling sorry for myself later... but how can I begrudge them having another child?? How can I not want my friends to be happy? What sort of a friend would I be???

Beca... I think your friend has clearly not dealt with her miscarriages well, and perhaps distancing yourself from her a little would make it easier on you, because as much as it sucks what she went through (I know...I've been there)... this is YOUR baby that you've tried so hard for and you should not be made to feel bad for being pregnant! EVER!

Booth... i think it's clear from Beca's post she's been nothing but understanding to her friend even while Beca herself was having a hard time. :hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Boothh said:


> beca - i think you have to look at both sides, everyone reacts differently to mc and shes going to be hurting alot right now, my SIL was pregnant and due a few weeks after me with one my mcs and i cant even begin to tell you how much it hurt me to see her pregnant and then have her LO when i shouldve had mine too, and to see everyone excited about her baby and forgetting about mine, i think you should try and be understanding towards her x

I know, it's just really hard sometimes, especially since I've put my feelings on the back burner for so long! Seriously, my best friend became my counsellor, poor bloke! I think that a part of it comes from the fact that it took me a very long time to trust her! I'm much better friends with her OH, I've been friends with him since the start of my 1st year at uni, and when she was pregnant with his 1st, her 2nd, she was a right royal bitch to him and all I got from her was how horrible he is, etc. I managed to put all of that behind us when she was pregnant with her 3rd but since the miscarriage she's kind of reverted back to how she was when she was pregnant with her 2nd and I don't like it! It really annoys me how she treats her OH and disregards his feelings. So everything that's happened over the past few days has just been on top of the things that annoy and upset me anyway! I find myself getting less trusting of her and that's not good! I try my hardest to be understanding when I see her or talk to her! It's just when I talk to my OH or on here that I just want to let all my annoyances out so it's easier to be nice and understanding when I'm around her! :thumbup: Any miscarriage is horrendous and I was devastated for her and her OH when I found out, especially as she had complications that just made everything more traumatic. I couldn't watch Casualty that night!

On the plus side, I have found out when my booking appointment is and my first scan! Booking appointment is Monday at 2 pm and scan is currently booked for Thursday at 9:30 am. Might have to change scan appointment though as I want my husband there and he works mornings! Of course, he might have decided to take a day off or have arranged to come in later! I sent him a text to let him know so hopefully he'll have discussed it with his manager today! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Boothh

It is a difficult situation it must have been hard for you when you knew she was pregnant, and it's not really fair for her to make you feel bad about being pregnant, I just wanted to say from my experience it is extremely hard to put a brave face on when you feel so angry about your own situation if you know what I mean, it's a hard one I think, if it was me I'd probably distance myself for a while and she will cone to terms with everything and realise how she's acted towards you, I couldn't love my niece more now but it was very hard to get to that point x just enjoy your pregnancy you have nothing to feel bad for x


----------



## DrGomps

I have a friend who has been trying longer then me and has had 2 early miscarriages. We were having dinner one night and I remember when she found out that a mutual friend of ours was pregnant and how surprised and I could tell she was a little hurt...but that mutual friend was not married to the guy, they are now, but its her third marriage (we are all 27). In addition, she was smoking pot to deal with her morning sickness. (made me super upset). I told her that night that we were trying (I was in the 2WW and I didnt know if I was preggo or not). She actually was pregnant at the time, but the baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. :( Her husband is older and have a reverse vasectomy. But Obviously that worked since she was able to get pregnant. Not sure why she can't stay pregnant, but my heart goes out to her. The day I found out about my bfp was the day she chemically ended her pregnancy (at 8 weeks, mmc). I told her, and she seemed happy for me, but at the same time I know she was in pain ( I didn't know when I told her that she was having a mc). But she has been very silent about it ever since. Which is fine, she lives in cali so its easy for her to be silent on the issue. She said she will try again next month after her second honeymoon. Hopefully by the next time I see her she will be pregnant with a sticky baby. I honestly feel for her, but at the same time I am sooo happy and love being pregnant!! Its all I want to talk about.


----------



## mummapie

https://i51.tinypic.com/2w39aut.jpg

There it is, my tiny jelly baby :) the sono said it measured 7mm which is a week behind what I think but I'm not listening to her , and was really confused as to why my scan was so early. she kept asking me why and I was like 'I don't know this was the date I was given!' 
But anyway we saw a heartbeat and my mum cried (again!) Told my nan this afternoon and shes already sending grandad in the loft to find stuff! Just gotta tell my dad now :(


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on the scan mummapie!


----------



## joey300187

hey ladies is it ok if i join you all. EDD at mo is 2/11/11 altho they will give me a definate date when i go for my 12 week scan next wed. ;) thought its about time i join a november thread and already have a few friends on this one xx


----------



## Boothh

congrats mummapie and welcome joey :hi: xx


----------



## joey300187

thanks hun ;) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats on the scan news Mummapie!!! :dance: so happy for you!!!! 




joey300187 said:


> hey ladies is it ok if i join you all. EDD at mo is 2/11/11 altho they will give me a definate date when i go for my 12 week scan next wed. ;) thought its about time i join a november thread and already have a few friends on this one xx

Hello friend!!! :kiss: Welcome to the thread :flower: Glad you made it over :) xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Sorry for the recent losses :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Congrats on the great scans ladies :happydance::happydance:. 

I had mine today and all looks great. Bubs measured 32mm and heartbeat was 182 bpm. I thought that was a bit fast but the apparently it was because the baby was so active in there :cloud9:

They gave me a CD which captured a video of baby moving and a couple of pictures also but I have no idea how to attach the video. Any idea ladies??


----------



## Boothh

i dont know but congrats on your scan hun :D xx


feeling very sick this afternoon not sure if its ms worse because im tired or im coming down with LOs bug, fx the first one xxx


----------



## DrGomps

post it on youtube and embed the youtube video...I want to see!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Thanks Booth :hugs: Hope you and the LO are feeling better soon x


----------



## fides

mumma, congrats on the great scan!!

joey, welcome!! there are a few of us due on Nov. 2 - yay!!


----------



## joey300187

how do i get the chystanthe-mums logo? xx


----------



## Vicvicx

DrGomps said:


> post it on youtube and embed the youtube video...I want to see!!!

Oh goodness, I'm rubbish at this stuff!! I am uploading onto you tube (15 mins remaining). How do I embed the video?? Not sure how to get it from you tube onto the forum?

:comp: I'm rubbish!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the great scans.


----------



## k8y

joey300187 said:


> how do i get the chystanthe-mums logo? xx

There is instructions in the first post on how to do this :)


----------



## MummyCat

Joey hun.... it should explain on the first page... but if you click on the logo in my sig.. it'll open a page and you can then click on the logo again and choose a size you'd like. On the side (right side I think) you can click to get the code... you need one for the forum... copy and past into your sig! 

hope you manage to get it working hun! text me if you're stuck! xx


----------



## DrGomps

vic, you just paste the youtube link. I love watching babies move on scans...can't wait until mine!!


----------



## MummyCat

oooh vic... excited to see your bubs!!! xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Try this:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/k9NTY-r3vFw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Vicvicx

Nope, how about this link?

https://youtu.be/k9NTY-r3vFw


----------



## Vicvicx

Yay, think it worked, meet my gummy bear!!


----------



## joey300187

thanks Cath and K8Y ;) will try it now xx


----------



## bbygurl719

awesome video vic.


----------



## MummyCat

OMG Vic... look at your little one turning over and moving it's arms and legs! :cloud9: That is soooooooooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Awwe thanks :happydance:

I know, its soooo cool. No wonder the heartbeat was so high. Think there is an invisible pogo stick in there lol.

I have the bug now. This is the link for the second video. It actually looks like bubs is waving to everyone :haha:


https://youtu.be/EODSHyHT5XA


----------



## repogirl813

wow vic that is sooo awsome congrats


----------



## repogirl813

saw the doctor today and he said all looked great said is not worried at all about me being overweight as long as i try not to gain more than 15 pounds he will be happy, he ordered my 12 week scan for next thursday, a little nervous but knowing that i seen the baby and the heart beat at 7 weeks i just keep staying positive


----------



## finallyready

HI Ladies, I've been stalking your thread for a while now, but was cautious to join as I have irregular periods and was unsure of my dates. Had a dating scan yesterday and babe measured at 8 weeks 1 day, with a heart rate of 170bpm! EDD is Nov 22/11 so I guess this where I belong. A big congrats to all those expecting in November. As well, :hugs: to all that have lost recently. I know 2 ppl that lost recently, so that is always in the back of my mind.


----------



## mummapie

ladies, i cant tell my dad. ive sat here for about 2 hours and still havent done it. i dont want to speak to him. i just want to send him the scan pic, but thats so chicken. WHY CANT I MAN UP! ahhhh :(


----------



## DrGomps

welcome joey & finally ready!!

vic, great video, love it!!


----------



## notjustyet

Great video Vic - I so wish my hospital would do videos I could've watched our little one all day.

I've attached my scan pic as my avatar. Love my baby already!


----------



## Vicvicx

notjustyet said:


> Great video Vic - I so wish my hospital would do videos I could've watched our little one all day.
> 
> I've attached my scan pic as my avatar. Love my baby already!

Great pic, you can really make out the shape of an actual baby!! :thumbup:

I know what you mean about the hospitals, it was a private scan I had done and well worth it x


----------



## notjustyet

Vicvicx said:


> Great pic, you can really make out the shape of an actual baby!! :thumbup:
> 
> I know what you mean about the hospitals, it was a private scan I had done and well worth it x

Thanks, it was great in real life as well - waving its arms around and kicking its legs then jumping and floating back down. It was so funny seeing it jump! :happydance:

Good to know - we might go private for a 3D scan towards the end. Although I doubt s/he'll have much room to jump about then, but at least we'll get a sneak peek of their face!


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls we are spending the night on children's ward, Jesse has an eat and throat infection and he's been swallowing infected mucus that caused his stomach upset :( just in for obs at the moment x


----------



## fides

vic, great vids!!!

finally, welcome!


----------



## mummapie

Thinking of you and you LO booth. Can't be nice Xx


----------



## DrGomps

oh booth, hope your little one feels better sooN!!

notjustyet, love the avatar!! I am a bit jealous, all my scans my baby looked like a blob and I have to wait until 12 weeks 6 days...but it will have even more features, so I guess thats good. Think I may get a private one, since they don't allow videos. So rude!!


----------



## k8y

Great Vid.. so cute

Have been mega busy the last few days. Its James' 2nd birthday party tomorrow and have been getting the stuff ready, he has 5 little buddies coming so have been organising little party boxes for them all to take home at the end. So cool ! I decided to something a bit different and have put in all the ingredience for ginger bread men and got them a little gingerbread man cutter. hope they all like it. 

Really looking foward to the party now. Ill take some pics to put on so you can see him and his buddies. 

Welcome to the new Mummies :)


----------



## LoolaBear

loving the pics and the videos girlies!
boothh hope your LO feels better soon.

:hi: to all the new mummies.

k8y good luck with the birthday party, hope it all goes without a glitch.

mummapie, take you time to gear yourself up to tell your dad, building up that confidence slowly will help reduce the stress of actually telling him and when you do i hope it all goes well.

sorry ive not been very talkative recently ladies, my emotions have been terrible! one minute im sad, the next im happy, then after that im taking everything personally and thinking the world is against me. i really hope its not the start of my antenatal depression again, im borderline bipolar as it is but it gets worse when im pregnant and i just want to be able to control my emotions naturally.
so ive been a bit blah the past few days so have really trying to be keeping myself to myself.

how is everyone else though? ive missed chatting to you all properly. xxx


----------



## LoolaBear

argh so stressed and so emotional!
the idiots where i work have been naming their files wrong so i had been given the task of renaming them all so when it comes to electronically archiving them they go straight away and not get sent back.
well ive just completed 3/4's of it to realise ive put the wrong numbers at the beginning of all of them :cry: :cry: theres over 1000 files to rename and now i have ot go and do it all again :cry: :cry: im not the only one to do it but the other guy meant to be doing it has said as hes a welfare officer hes got alot more important things to be doing then re-naming files so hes left it all for me to do :cry: the boss isnt in so i cant say anything to him about it.

i hate where i work as it is so i could really be doing without this stress!


----------



## DrGomps

BOO!!! sorry you are so stressed Loola! How annoying!! and tedious!! I would be mad too. :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

DrGomps said:


> notjustyet, love the avatar!! I am a bit jealous, all my scans my baby looked like a blob and I have to wait until 12 weeks 6 days...but it will have even more features, so I guess thats good. Think I may get a private one, since they don't allow videos. So rude!!

Well my pic was taken at 10w 6d and isn't as good as my sisters which was taken at 11w 6d so going by that, yours should be even better at 12w 6d! I was more amazed by how much it was moving around than anything else. I'm still on a high from it, my little hyper baby!


----------



## notjustyet

Sorry to hear you've been so emotional lately Loola, it doesn't sound like work is helping either. Hopefully it's just all the hormones and will pass. :hugs: Try and do something to see if you can relax - arranging to get some of your friends round or something.


----------



## LoolaBear

notjustyet said:


> Sorry to hear you've been so emotional lately Loola, it doesn't sound like work is helping either. Hopefully it's just all the hormones and will pass. :hugs: Try and do something to see if you can relax - arranging to get some of your friends round or something.

well im picking my new car up tomorrow which will be exciting, then im going home and seeing if i can find any local pregnancy yoga classes in my area.

if not im just going to get in the bath and relax. Mum and dad are going to turn the hot tub down to body temp as well so if i fancy going in i can, they currently have it set at 39 degrees which is a bit too warm for a pregnant lady lol.

work just isnt helping though, someone came in wanting help on how to do an expenses claim, i dont deal with pay in any shape or form but just because the pay clerk doesnt like him she refused to show him how to do it so i ended up doing it being the only available clerk.

and then i go to get my nice lovely bagel out to have for lunch open up my cheese spread to find it all gone :growlmad: DH must have had it in a sandwich last night, so i ended up eating a dry plain bagel with nothing in yak! and to top it off i didnt really want a bagel to begin with its just DH keeps buying them for me for some strange reason. too many carbs for my liking with how im feeling recently :sick:

love your avatar by the way notjustyet i cant wait for my scan! 11 days and counting lol


----------



## bbygurl719

I hope ur emotions get better Loola..
Booth i hope ur LO feels better soon..
On the other hand im 9 weeks today yay. it feels like just yesterday i found out i was preggo at 4+3..


----------



## qwk

hi all, i see a huge mix of things going on in here the past few days - lovely video from vic, i think i nearly cried when i watched it!, sadness for Dr. G's cousin-in-law, and the various other things i've seen popping up for everyone. i hope we all have good weekends that lift our spirits!

thank you for all your expressions of kindness about my dad. it's been hard. going to work is extremely hard. as c.s. lewis said, "no one ever told me about the laziness of grief."

anyway, i sound depressing. hoping for a good weekend, i really need to get moving and "do" something.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi qwk, things will get easier with time :hugs: 

It's always easy for someone else to say huh? But they will hun x 
It must be even harder with all the hormones racing anyway so even more important to look after and be kind to yourself. :flower:


----------



## Boothh

well Jess is home now :) hes still poorly but seems alot more comfortable at home, im just in bed while OH looks after him as im so tired out after last night, think a nice takeaway is in order tonight!

also when we got home i had a letter with an appointment to meet the consultant at 10am on the 29th april :) hoping i might get a cheeky scan but ill only be 10+6 so still earlyish and would need to book a private one for 13weeks for piece of mind i think, midwife coming on monday too! x


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk... :hugs: Hope something makes you smile this weekend... whatever little something it might be! :flower:

:hugs: to Booth and Loola... hope your day gets better to you both! 

BBY.. congrats on 9 weeks hun! :dance:

Hope everyone else is well, I'm home alone tonight... hubby's out in London tonight and I'm considering my options... movie/bath/bed! :rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> notjustyet, love the avatar!! I am a bit jealous, all my scans my baby looked like a blob and I have to wait until 12 weeks 6 days...but it will have even more features, so I guess thats good. Think I may get a private one, since they don't allow videos. So rude!!
> 
> Well my pic was taken at 10w 6d and isn't as good as my sisters which was taken at 11w 6d so going by that, yours should be even better at 12w 6d! I was more amazed by how much it was moving around than anything else. I'm still on a high from it, my little hyper baby!Click to expand...

Yeah, I shouldn't complain, as I have seen it twice and I hear it everyday. Just impatient!! but the extra 6 days will be worth it to see all the extra features that it will have. They grow so fast!!


----------



## DrGomps

happy 9 weeks bby!! :D 

Qwk, on the day I found out my grandma died I went into lab and started working really hard to keep busy...but I ended up catching my glove on fire!! Ouch!! Take care of yourself and do what you need to do. Oh and please, don't catch any of your limbs on fire! (I had to sterilize my hands/gloves with 70% ethanol (140 proof) and then I was using a bunsen burner under a blower in a fume hood and wham!! It blew the fire on my hand...got a nice burn out of it!!)


----------



## k8y

Boothh said:


> well Jess is home now :) hes still poorly but seems alot more comfortable at home, im just in bed while OH looks after him as im so tired out after last night, think a nice takeaway is in order tonight!
> 
> also when we got home i had a letter with an appointment to meet the consultant at 10am on the 29th april :) hoping i might get a cheeky scan but ill only be 10+6 so still earlyish and would need to book a private one for 13weeks for piece of mind i think, midwife coming on monday too! x

glad hes home.. hope he feels better soon poor little chap. 








well james' big boy bed arrived today and we have put it up in his room.. No more cot for him. Im expecting a bad night tonight as its all new. my baby is a big boy now :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## notjustyet

Booth, glad you're back at home and having a rest.

Mummycat, sounds like you have a nice night planned - I might copy!

DrG, not long to go now. Then there's the long wait till the 20 week scan!

K8y, awww bless that is a big milestone in his life. Hope it all goes well.

Completely off topic but I just caught myself doing it and wanted to know if anyone else has. We have a full length mirror at the top of the stairs and each time I've been passing it I've been checking out my belly. There's nothing to show just now - it gets bigger throughout the day though. I keep flashing my belly to my OH and asking if he sees anything yet! Haha, I'm obsessed with my belly!


----------



## Boothh

k8y hope your LOs first night in a big bed goes smoothly, jesse will be going in one once weve moved in the next few weeks, not looking forward to it!! xx


----------



## HazelNut11

Hello, I am new here. May I join your lovely community? My name is Rachel, I'm 37 and 11 weeks pregnant with my first - due November 3.


----------



## finallyready

*Notjustyet* I am totally checking my belly in the mirror! I keep asking DH if it looks like I'm showing and he keeps saying no! haha...I guess it's just the bloat I see at the end of the day haha. Can't wait to start showing though...it will make it feel so much more real.


----------



## sherylb

Have any of you ladies had pain while walking? I have had pain more often than not today while walking. At first I was really worried but there is no blood and it's not excrutiating so I think it's just my uterus expanding.


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome HazelNut!! :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy!!! 

Oh I'm always looking at my tummy... thinking (how can I disguise this today) :rofl: just from work as I'll tell them after my scan on Monday... but my tummy is growing, partly because I've already had a baby but mostly it's just bloat/flab :D 

When pregnant first time round, I def looked pregnant at 20 weeks, but up to that point, people could have thought I'd just put on weight. 

Hope you're all well, Sheryl, keep an eye on it hun and make sure you rest up! I'm sure it's just your uterus expanding making way for your little baby to grow! :hugs:

Katie... hope little one's birthday went well hun!! Congrats on being mum to a 2 year old! :yipee: scary thought isn't it!?? :D Hope big boy bed was a success... we are def not ready for that in this house yet! :D I'm hoping to begin that later in the year! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

i deffo have a bloat bump now haha, its hard to hide, i just keep thinking only 3 more weeks and i can tell everybody! 

Jesse is better this morning he ate croissants and jam for breakfast and hes helping doing the washing now so i think hes nearly back to his old self thank goodness :) still abit of the runs though :/

we are going looking at cars today as our courtesy car gets picked up this afternoon, and we are going to give some forms in for our new house exciting! x


----------



## k8y

Thanks for all your replies about James in his new bed, Put him up at 7 and he slept right thrugh till 6.30.. No getting out at all. Such a proud Mummy. 

Its his Birthday Party today (Birthday on Tuesday) so Hubby has taken him off swimming so I can get stuff ready. Such an exciting few days for me what with my 12 week scan on Thursday !! WOW where has the time gone ?!


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH says im getting a bump :grr: im gonna kill hime :( :haha:


----------



## you&me

I don't think I lost all of my bump from Amber before falling pregnant again...so I can hide it quite well :rofl:

A really evil part of me keeps thinking about not making a big announcement this time...may just let the belly grow, and then people can figure it out for themselves...I am also adament I am putting a 'no visitors for 2 weeks' rule in place after having this baby :haha:


----------



## jengalley

had first scan last thursday was amazing to see the heart beat! Although they did put me back to weeks :( start of week 10 next week roll on 12 week point xx


----------



## DrGomps

great news Jen and welcome hazel!! 

We aren't far from the 12 week mark!! So nuts... :D 

whats everyone got going on for the weekend? Since i turned in my paper and its starting to get warmer here I am going to unpack my loose fitting spring/summer clothes. Pack up my tight clothes. Also do some more unpacking, pathetic I know!! 
Tomorrow I need to go to the kosher market (they won't be open today) because I am a procrastinator and need some ingredients because I am bringing gefilte fish to a seder on Monday. Also, feel kind of bad, had to ask the host to make some non-alcoholic charoset for me (apples, honey, nuts, wine, dates-to represent the mortar that the Jewish slaves in egypt used to make bricks). The non-alcoholic will have to have grape juice. My school closes down for the next week, but I have to now start studying to defend my paper I turned yesterday. My exam is May 9th. After which, I will be a PhD candidate!!! :D


----------



## stephaniexx

you&me said:


> I don't think I lost all of my bump from Amber before falling pregnant again...so I can hide it quite well :rofl:

I didn't loose all my bump either lol, slim elsewhere with the leftovers of a HUUUGEEE bump (really, I'm suprised I could stand up at the end!) to hide the ongoings of a teeny new bubs :D


----------



## k8y

James party was ace, he was very spoiled with all the presesnt and cards he got and he had a ball with his buddies... Got to try and stop him from opening his gifts till tuesday. We let him choose one but gonna put the rest away.

Heres him blowing out the candles with his Nanny...


----------



## fides

hazel, welcome!!

sheryl, hope the pain subsides.

jen, congrats on the scan!

DrG, congrats, you soon-to-be PhD candidate! woohoo! Don't feel bad about having to ask for non-alcoholic, though! :) We're also going to a seder next week, and i told the hostess i'm preggo, and she's so sweet, i didn't even have to ask for non-alcoholic. Enjoy your week off, and happy studying!

k8y, cute pic!


----------



## sherylb

you&me said:


> I don't think I lost all of my bump from Amber before falling pregnant again...so I can hide it quite well :rofl:
> 
> A really evil part of me keeps thinking about not making a big announcement this time...may just let the belly grow, and then people can figure it out for themselves...I am also adament I am putting a 'no visitors for 2 weeks' rule in place after having this baby :haha:

Not sure about the 2 weeks. My friend had a baby Wednesday and said that she would let us know when she is ready for visitors so I guess you mean like 2 weeks to adjust to being at home before people come over?


----------



## DrGomps

sherly I get pain too sometimes, when I am sitting or standing. Its ligament pain from the uterus stretching then pulling on the ligaments that keep it attached to the abdominal cavity.

Katie, great photo! James is so adorable!!! 

Been having the worst headache today.


----------



## you&me

sherylb said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I lost all of my bump from Amber before falling pregnant again...so I can hide it quite well :rofl:
> 
> A really evil part of me keeps thinking about not making a big announcement this time...may just let the belly grow, and then people can figure it out for themselves...I am also adament I am putting a 'no visitors for 2 weeks' rule in place after having this baby :haha:
> 
> Not sure about the 2 weeks. My friend had a baby Wednesday and said that she would let us know when she is ready for visitors so I guess you mean like 2 weeks to adjust to being at home before people come over?Click to expand...

Yes, I want 2 weeks with us just as a family of 5 before I start letting people come and play pass the parcel with my baby...I found with Reagan everyone wanted to come to the NICU to see her because 'they had never seen a baby that small' before...with Amber, more so my DH's sisters, came as soon as they all could to see her within the first day or so...and we have yet to see them again 6 months later...so they can all bugger off if they think after having another section I will welcome them and feed, water and entertain them :shrug:


----------



## mummapie

Well telling my dad went terrible, I really want to be happy right now but I'm hurting so much.


----------



## sherylb

Awww. Sorry hun.


----------



## DrGomps

so sorry to hear that mummapie. What did he say?? :hugs:


----------



## alybel

Mummapie - I think I have missed something, but why isn't he happy for you?


----------



## repogirl813

mummapie i am sorry it didnt go as you had hoped!!! I really hope he warms up to it for your sake


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Andrea congrats on being a PhD in waiting! :dance: and hope the seder goes well! I've been to one here in England a number of years back and really enjoyed the experience. The symbolism and relelvance of all the items is really lovely. Though I'd be hard pressed to remember what they all meant now! :)

Mummapie... I'm so sorry it went badly! :hugs: I'm not sure why he'd not be pleased for you, do you have the support of the rest of your family? Hopefully he just needs time for the news to sink in, I'm sure once little one is here he'll never have imagined life without his grandchild. :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

He basically kept saying he was really upset and that he thinks I'm throwing my life away. Having a baby is all I've ever wanted and I told him that. I want to share the best years of my life, not wait till later in life like most people, not that I'm saying thats bad, just not how i want to do things. I was on the phone yet I could see my stepmums disapproving face. He told me to think about things and that I'm not thinking far enough into the future. I hate that he said that because he has no idea what goes on coz he lives the other side of the country. I told him I've always been afraid of his reaction to everything and he got really offended. he said he loved me but wasn't happy. Then I said I was going (now in full tears) Rang my mum straight away and she calmed me down. I have all the support I need here from all my other family members, but I really just wanted him to be happy. Oh and the other thing. I said everyone else was happy and he replied "that's because they are different" and slated the town we live in (yet he was born and raised here) 
Massive rant, sorry ladies. xx


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi all hope everyone is doing great, haven't been on in ages.

Can't believe I will be 12 weeks thsi week, and have my scan coming up. I'm excited and can't wait to tell family and friends our exciting news.

Mummapie sorry to hear that, hopefully he will come round


----------



## finallyready

*Mummapie* - sorry he didn't have a good reaction. He is probably just trying to get his head around it. He may be thinking that you will be missing out on certain things, like travelling, going to school, starting a career. However, you can still do all those things, it will just be a bit more difficult. He just wants the best for you hun. Try not to feel too down. It is a sign that he loves you more than anything else, and is only wanting the best for you. You know you, and if this is what you wanted then be at peace with that. He will come around (it will take time) but when he holds his grandson/daughter for the first time, I bet all those worries for you will melt away. :hugs:


----------



## finallyready

I'm noticing your tickers ladies and can't wait to be less than 200 days to go!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

finallyready said:


> *Mummapie* - sorry he didn't have a good reaction. He is probably just trying to get his head around it. He may be thinking that you will be missing out on certain things, like travelling, going to school, starting a career. However, you can still do all those things, it will just be a bit more difficult. He just wants the best for you hun. Try not to feel too down. It is a sign that he loves you more than anything else, and is only wanting the best for you. You know you, and if this is what you wanted then be at peace with that. He will come around (it will take time) but when he holds his grandson/daughter for the first time, I bet all those worries for you will melt away. :hugs:

I agree with finally ready. He will come around, its too bad he isn't more supporting now. As we really need all the love and support we can get when we are pregnant. :hugs:

Finallyready, I can't believe Its now less then 200 days.


----------



## Boothh

Hi ladies!! Been a busy weekend for me! All looking good on the house we want hopefully we can move in a few weeks! Just need to pass the credit check! We don't have a car at the moment as our courtesy car has gone back yesterday and looking like it will be next weekend we can get one now :(
I'm getting paranoid as my symptoms seem to be easing off :/ think I will mention to the midwife tomorrow x


----------



## Boothh

Hi ladies!! Been a busy weekend for me! All looking good on the house we want hopefully we can move in a few weeks! Just need to pass the credit check! We don't have a car at the moment as our courtesy car has gone back yesterday and looking like it will be next weekend we can get one now :(
I'm getting paranoid as my symptoms seem to be easing off :/ think I will mention to the midwife tomorrow x


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Can I join in please? I'm Karen and I got my :bfp: at 9DPO on 12 March 2011. Based on my ovulation date I'm due 24 November 2011.

This is my fourth pregnancy although 1st (in 1995) and 3rd (in 2010) ended in miscarriage. I have one son, aged 14 so looking forward to the joys of having a teenager and a baby in the same house. It's going to be hormone hell!

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

You are due on Thanksgiving Day in the U.S. and I am due the day before. Obviously it's a little more significant to me since I am in the U.S.

Welcome to our thread!!


----------



## pip7890

Thank you Sherylb

Pip x


----------



## k8y

Welcome Pip. Ive added you to the front page with all the other Mummies. Congrats on yoru pregnancy and welcome to our thread :)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Pip! :flower: Congrats on your pregnancy!!! :dance:

Mummapie: so sorry your Dad responded that way, surround yourself with those that make you feel good and happy and he'll come along and get his head around it in the end! :hugs:


Scan day tomorrow!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeek... so very very nervous, last time we were there... it was to find out about our MMC... so will update you lovelies tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

well you have heard the heartbeat, so thats not possible mummycat.

welcome pip!!


----------



## DrGomps

OH btw, in NYC, there is this amazing department store called century 21 ts a discount store, but they have real high end high quality stuff and the most amazing prices. Well, I need some bras that fit. And they have fitting rooms where I know for a fact you can try on bathing suits, but guess what, you can't try on bras!! so I had to buy a few and see what works. Luckily DH works across the street from it so he can return what doesn't fit or I can go down and return it myself and visit with him. He took me out to a nice lunch at one of anthony bourdain's restaurants. Had some yummy duck!


----------



## k8y

looking foward to your pics mummycat :) mines on thursday and am soooo nervous


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Andrea and Katie! xx

Scan's at 10:45am. I'm sure it'll all be just fine! :dance: I've heard baby (even last night) so it'll be just fine!! :D 

I'm out all day, so will get scan pics on this evening! 

Andrea, that store sounds amazing, apart from the trouble to find a bra that fits. We have a few stores here in the UK that offer measuring facilities... so I'd normally go get measured and once happy with the size, then buy more in that size without feeling the need to try them all on at the store! 

Your lunch sounded lush!! :D Not sure what we'll be doing for lunch today... I imagine we'll be getting it at the zoo. 

xxx


----------



## you&me

:flower: I hope you have a perfect scan today Mummycat!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. 

I haven't updated since my scan last week. Heard 2 beautiful heartbeats :flower:. One baby measured with a due date of 29th November, and the other 30th November....but I have a feeling they'll come early :)


----------



## LoolaBear

good luck with a the scan mummycat.

so sorry your dad didnt take the news well mummapie.

hi to the newer pregnant november ladies.

well im feeling pretty crappy today. just found out my family cant be trusted with my news either.
yeah its was mean of MIL but i kinda expected it as shes jsut not a nice person, but my mum and dad told my brother and his GF last night and now they are telling me its only fair i tell my sister :cry::cry: more and more people know without my consent and now if this baby develops the problems Sonnie had im going to be left with the toughest desicion of my life and it means even more people to have to break the news to and i didnt want that. :cry::cry: why does it seem no one respects my wishes?!


----------



## Huggles

So sorry that they are sharing your news against your wishes. :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

i just want to go home :cry: MS has kicked into overdrive, im tired and emotional.
i cant go home though as DH brought me into work so i have no car to be able to get home.
things pretty much suck right now :cry:


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

https://419.bittenus.com/7/9/hug.jpg


----------



## joey300187

aww hun ive had the same! i told my mum sister and best friend and nearly all the family no now and lots of my friend none of whom ive told ;( am really mad as wanted to have a big bbq party to celebrate and tell all the family and now all my family except one aunty no. ;( and i feel like i have to rush to tell her after the scan so no one else beats me to it. so unfair of people to do that xxx


----------



## pip7890

That's dreadful that your family can't respect your wishes. Having lost babies before I'm very cautious about who I tell and when. It's just not on. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## rossi46

Hello Everyone,
I'm due on 28th November. 
This is my first pregnancy, I'm going to be 34 soon.
I fell pregnant quite quickly, I was tracking all my period and ovulation dates. 
I have not had any sickness yet. I feel tired and have sore boobs. God help me I was 32DD before so I dread how big they will get. I'm a size 10 but am looking about 4 months pregnant with bloating. 
First appointment next week and scan in 4 weeks time.


----------



## DrGomps

welcome rossi and congrats on your pregnancy!! 

Loola, so sorry your family blabbed about your news. The same happened with me, which is fine, since I don't have a history of loss, but still, its our news to share. Sheesh!


----------



## DrGomps

does anyone else feel like their symptoms are getting worse? I was promised some relief as the second trimester approaches, but I have been feeling quite sick the last few days and the dizziness /headaches is out of control!!


----------



## Samantha675

DrGomps said:


> OH btw, in NYC, there is this amazing department store called century 21 ts a discount store, but they have real high end high quality stuff and the most amazing prices. Well, I need some bras that fit. And they have fitting rooms where I know for a fact you can try on bathing suits, but guess what, you can't try on bras!! so I had to buy a few and see what works. Luckily DH works across the street from it so he can return what doesn't fit or I can go down and return it myself and visit with him. He took me out to a nice lunch at one of anthony bourdain's restaurants. Had some yummy duck!

Century 21 is great. I go every time I tag along to NYC with my DH when he has to go to the NY office. I also like Loehmann's since it doesn't get so crazy insane crowded.


----------



## Boothh

hi girls, hope the scans have gone okay, x

just had my midwife round shes given me the bloodtests forms to take to the hospital so i will get that done friday, then the friday after its meeting the consultant!

we found out we can move into the house we wanted too so very excited and will be very busy over the next few weeks x


----------



## Tish5478

So all has been going well until last night where I had some spotting - completely out of the blue :cry: and it knocked me for six! 

So after a night of very little sleep, I was thankfully able to organise a scan today and.....our little one was wiggling around all over the place! Heard the heartbeat and saw that s/he is measuring right on target if not a couple of days ahead!!!!! YAY!!! :happydance:

Feel so thankful - have been a nervous wreck since the 8 week scan - I have no idea how people last up until 12 weeks without seeing their bubba!

Hope you are all ok too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

That must have been a horrible scare Tish, but at least all is fine :happydance: and you got to see bubs again :happydance::happydance:

Loola, thats terrible that people have blabbed your news. I know exactly how you feel, same happened here when I miscarried. They all just made it 10 times harder. I still get people (who think I am still pregnant from the last time) asking when I am due!! :dohh:

Booth, thats great news about the house. At least you can get in and settled before the new arrival :hugs:

Mummycat - where are you - how did you get on and where are the pics????


----------



## sherylb

Mummycat is at a birthday party but she posted on her blog that the scan went well and there is one healthy baby. She will post pics when she is in late today.


----------



## qwk

DrGomps said:


> does anyone else feel like their symptoms are getting worse? I was promised some relief as the second trimester approaches, but I have been feeling quite sick the last few days and the dizziness /headaches is out of control!!

Hi Dr. G, i feel like my nausea is better - it peaked between 6 weeks and 8 weeks for me, and now it's pretty much still daily, but not as bad... however *headaches *have gotten really, really bad for me! I think it's combined with ALLERGY SEASON. I am usually eating a billion tylenol/advil in April & May, but since I'm trying really hard not to take meds during the pregnancy, I've just had to try to treat mine with a bag of ice on my temple (which is where I always get my headaches).

Hope mummycat's scan went ok - and glad you got to see your little one Tish, despite the scare!! it's been very hard not seeing ours for the past few weeks... will be very glad to see him/her on April 28!

edit: just read sheryl's message, glad mummycat's scan was good :)


----------



## DrGomps

Qwk, I hadn't had bad nausea for about a week and then boom!! the dizziness is killer. THink I may lie down again for a bit.


----------



## DrGomps

not going to work today, its passover and my school is jewish. So I am observing. Wish I could pretend that I am orthodox so I could have the whole week off!!


----------



## jeepprincess

Our first scan went great, we had it on Friday..baby looked good...measured in a day bigger than I thought :) 

Is anyone else taking zofran? or anything for nausea...my dr. gave me some zofran to take bc I throw up everyday and stay misserable all day long....makes me kinda nervous bc I hear some people say they did and everything was fine and then I hear people say they wouldn't risk it....


----------



## qwk

congrats on the scan jeepprincess!!

re: being nervous about taking zofran... did you talk to your doctor about your concerns? just wondering if he/she recommended any other possible "fixes" short of prescription drugs for your nausea, and whether there are some possibilities that may spare you the nausea and the anxiety about taking the drug!


----------



## fides

mumma, sorry things were rough with your dad.

pip, sorry for your losses, and welcome to the thread!

welcome, rossi!

Hope everyone has a wonderfully spiritual Holy Week and/or Passover! What a busy week this is going to be! 

afm, I was pretty nauseous during yesterday's Palm Sunday service, so I ended up out in the narthex (close to the bathrooms!) for most of it, looking in on everything through a window - i'm so glad they have speakers set up out there, lol! There was a lady who came out to nurse her baby, and it just made me hope even more that everything's still growing with this baby - i've been trying not to think about it too much, but this next week is where we were at when we lost lil' Vincent Gianna, so it's hard to just wait things out. Oy - i can't wait to get past that point and enjoy things! :)


----------



## pip7890

Thanks fides. It does help when certain milestones are passed. I'm over the 8w3d hurdle (my first loss) and now look to get past 10w3d. After that it'll be a good scan around 12w. 

Hopefully time will fly for us all and we'll be holding our new babies this Christmas. 

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the good scans. I havent seen or heard my baby yet. Sometimes it drives me crazy other times im like i will get to hear the heartbeat soon enough. my next appt. is next mon on the 25th and will listen for the heartbeat.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats to the ladies with scans today and really really hope mine is all well this thursday!!!
I have had a horrible chest and head cold since thursday so haven't been posting much have just really felt crappy these last few days!!!

good luck to all with scans coming up this week too!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Loola... I'd be fuming!! :hugs: hope you get to tell the rest of your family and friends without others doing it for you! x

:hi: ladies... thanks SOOOOOOO much for all the well wishes! :cloud9:

Had one very very busy day and only got home gone 6:30 (about 30 min after Lottie's dinner time) and still needed to make dinner! Bless her! She was an angel today.

Scan went well.. got dated forward 3 days... BUT Katie I'm sticking with my LMP dates as I went 13 days overdue with Lottie... so I figure it's unlikely I'll end up having the baby in October...more likely to be MID November! :rofl:

So here's the scan pic (after having to empty my bladder.. so not great quality) but they couldn't get baby to lie still in the right position to get the nuchal measurement!


----------



## qwk

yay mummycat, great pic!

so does that mean they just won't do the visual part of the nuchal test? or resched?

edit: oh i think i see from your journal, you DID get it, just took a little finagling :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay mummcat!!! One week until my nuchal scan. :D

Fides, whens your next scan??

gefilte fish is cooking, ready to seder it up. ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Yep Qwk... they got it, but I had to turn onto either side, cough, shake my tummy, empty my bladder... wouldn't have been surprised if she asked me to do star jumps! :rofl:

Little one just didn't want to lie in the position they needed! Did everntually... but spent a lot of time waving at us between it all! :cloud9:

Not long Andrea!!! :dance: I'll be waiting patiently to see your scan! xx


----------



## EstelSeren

My arm hurts after having blood taken for tests by my midwife at my booking appointment this afternoon! I have a lovely bruise there now too! Apparently I'm not a good bleeder. I doubt that my blood pressure of 100/60 helped too much when it came to that, but my midwife did seem quite relieved, especially as she'd just had my strong family history of high blood pressure and pre-eclamsia explained to her! All seemed to go quite well apart from that! Midwife is lovely and I got sent home with a carrier bag full of info! She tried to find the heartbeat with the doppler but didn't manage it, which I'm ok with as she didn't really expect to! She said it's pretty much just suggesting that my dates are right rather than the dates based on my lmp as she wouldn't expect to find it at 10 weeks! She only agreed to do it because I promised I wouldn't get upset or worried if she couldn't find anything!! I'm still optimistic for a good scan on Thursday morning! It's all really exciting! :happydance: Can't wait to see my baby! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## fides

mummy, congrats on the great scan!

bbygurl, i know exactly what you mean about it driving you crazy - i hope the next week flies.

DrG, i don't know when i'll have another scan - i turned down the down's testing. Enjoy your seder!

Good luck on all the upcoming scans - can't wait to see more good news!

afm, well, i gave in today, ha ha!! I called the OB office to see if i could reschedule next Monday's appt for this week - i told the receptionist that i was getting close to the point where i m/c last time, and that i was going crazy not knowing if there's still a growing baby in there or not. She was like, well, you don't need an appt to come listen to the heartbeat - you can come any time you want! Heartbeat was found in just a few seconds, and the tech said it's beating in the 160's - THANK GOD, THIS BABY IS OKAY!! I feel like such a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders, and i feel much better about announcing the pregnancy (we're adding the news to our Easter cards). I can't wait for my husband to get home so that i can share the good news!


----------



## Huggles

Fides that's awesome that you can go and listen to the heartbeat whenever you want without an appointment! Great news that baby's still doing well.


----------



## you&me

Mummycat..with my NT scan on Amber...I had to empty my bladder, eat chocolate, drink fizzy...and on the third call in to the scanning room...she did make me do star jumps!!...after all that we still didn't get the measurements :haha:

I have my consultant booking in appointment this morning...then my midwife booking in appointment this afternoon.


----------



## k8y

Mummycat your scan is gorgeous.. Bet you were so pleased :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Fides! :) and how lovely that you got to hear baby!!! :cloud9: it's one of the most amazing sounds in the world... So pleased you've had some reassurance that all is okay!! 

LOL You&me!! Amber just wasn't playing ball! :rofl: The lady said to me, they've struggled for hours with some people, so I didn't feel bad being in there 20 min! :D Good luck with your appt today :hugs: 

Today is PLUM day :D I love how quickly we're moving through this fruit/veg salad! Before we know it... Jan Mum's are going to start appearing in 1st Tri... it's amazing how time stands still for no one.. (that's a rather obvious statement i know) but when you're TTC'ing it feels like time stands still! 

So who's got what on this week?? any appts? Scans? everyone doing okay??? xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Mummycat your scan is gorgeous.. Bet you were so pleased :)

Thank Katie... the relief was awesome! DH said to me that he was more emotional seeing baby this time than he was with Lottie... I think it's because the end result was sitting on his lap watching the monitor with him... it's like this time round he can fully comprehend that the little baby in there will be as precious to him as his little Lottie is and that's bound to make it more real/emotional for him.

First time round you know its a baby... but you have no idea what that child will be like until it arrives! :D 

Is it James' birthday today?? Happy 2nd Birthday little man!! :cake: xx


----------



## Boothh

Congrats on the good scans and hbs!!

Im a bad bleeder too becca my mw just gave me the forms and said go straight to hosp to get them done as it's a struggle to find my veins!

I told the mw yesterday I stopped feeling sick and was worried.. Obviously an hour later I was hanging over the toilet lol..

Not feeling too amazing today either!!


----------



## pip7890

Lol Boothh. I woke up yesterday and for the first time in weeks didn't feel sick. Lifted my head from the pillow and uh ho I was wrong. It came back with a vengeance!!

Hope you feel better soon. 

Pip x


----------



## LoolaBear

aw mummycat gorgeous picture! so happy the scan went well.

sorry for the emotional monay rant yesterday ladies, it was unfair of my family spreading my news and then practically forcing me into sharing it even further but ive calmed down now and even though i wanted it being kept a secret theres nothing i can do about it now.

i just know i will be keeping the sex a secret from them though if i do cave and find out! also names are being kept a secret from them now as well, dont want everything being blabbed everywhere! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry about the MS Booth... but it's all good news that all's going well!!

Loola I so completely understand that you want to keep some stuff to yourself :hugs:


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> Sorry about the MS Booth... but it's all good news that all's going well!!
> 
> Loola I so completely understand that you want to keep some stuff to yourself :hugs:

the only problem is now its kinda put me off my names ive chosen as i had mentioned them in passing to my mum. think i might have to put her off the scent and tell her im naming the baby Bob or something :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Awww... yeah I'd let them think you're letting them know what your thoughts on names are... but tell them names you completely would never consider! (will work well if you and hubby are in on it)... 

Say they ask if you've thought of names and respond... oh yeah, we've been giving it a lot of thought... I really like *Isabelle* but hubby's more keen on *Emily* --- insert any names that neither of you are particularly fond of.. then keep changing them! :rofl: they'll have ended up with a list so very long of names you don't like... they'll have NO clue! :D :D


----------



## LoolaBear

MummyCat said:


> Awww... yeah I'd let them think you're letting them know what your thoughts on names are... but tell them names you completely would never consider! (will work well if you and hubby are in on it)...
> 
> Say they ask if you've thought of names and respond... oh yeah, we've been giving it a lot of thought... I really like *Isabelle* but hubby's more keen on *Emily* --- insert any names that neither of you are particularly fond of.. then keep changing them! :rofl: they'll have ended up with a list so very long of names you don't like... they'll have NO clue! :D :D

brilliant idea! thanks mummycat :rofl:


----------



## LoolaBear

grr stupid edit button doesnt work on my work computer lol

also i might drop a couple of little hints of the names i might use (ive changed my mind on them now and they are staying a secret from everyone lol, completely fallen in love with them as well!) by telling them names with the exact same meaning behind them but thye wont for the life of them guess what the name i want to use are.

and also if i have a girl the name meaning is perfect for a little tattoo as well in 'her' honour.

im definately in a happy mood again now, thank you mummycat :flow: xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh bless you!! :D I hope you have lots of fun driving them potty with what names you like! :D 

My hubby wants us to tell the family once we have names we like... last time round.. it caused a problem... my MIL didn't like the name Charlotte and HATED Lottie. Well... we loved it so used it anyway and it's fine now... but one of Mike's cousins has video footage taken at Mike's Granparents 60th anniversary where his mum is saying to an Aunt how much she can't stand the name... Lottie was only about 3 months old at this point and we saw the footage when Lottie was about 7 months. Mike told his Father how disappointed we were and his MIL has been on her best behaviour since....

but this is why I don't want to tell his family our names... but he still doesn't think it'll be a problem! :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

We keep the names a secret. We did with Jarrod and we will again with this one. Partly because we don't want to hear what other people think of the names, partly becuase we don't want other people stealing the names, and partly because we keep changing our minds about what names we want! But also becuase we will find out the gender and it's nice to have at least something secret/a surprise to be revealed only at the birth.


----------



## LoolaBear

my mum and my sister have a habit of putting a name down to the point where they know i will change it but im not going to give them a chance now.

Lol if we do find out which sex it is im going to announce the name of the opposite sex we have chosen :haha: that will confuse them so much!
but im thinking of finding out the sex then just keeping it a secret between DH and i as our precious little secret and everyone else can find out at birth.
actually i quite like that idea lol.


----------



## Huggles

If you do find out the sex you could always tell your family "the doctor reckons there's a 50/50 chance - it's either a boy or a girl" :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles... completely understand hun!! 

We don't have anyone around us that's likely to use names we like.. I have some friends who are due in July/August but they are close friends and we all like different names :D so in that respect I'm not worried... I just know his family will tell us how much they don't like the name :grr: 

I wish hubby would see it my way! perhaps this is why we wont agree on a name until the very end... it took us about a minute to decide once Lottie arrived that she was going to be called Charlotte Marion... Mike's cousin took 5 days to decide on their son's name! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ huggles.... good idea!! :D


----------



## qwk

MummyCat said:


> I just know his family will tell us how much they don't like the name :grr:

this is kind of where we are as well, at least for MIL! i love her, but she's got an obsession with naming of the grandchildren. our baby will be her first, and she has literally said that since she "didn't get to name any of her children" (??), she should get to name her grandchild. and it's like um.. don't want to be rude, but no. :) and they're usually weird names, like, for example, Lulu.

so while my family knows the names we will use for either a girl or a boy, DH's fam does not, and we really need to keep it that way i think!


----------



## MummyCat

Uhm... my MIL would be told to back right off if she wanted to name our child! Wow... not sure why she didn't get to name her kids, but that's not your problem! :hugs:

How you doing Qwk? 11 weeks tomorrow! :dance: xx


----------



## DrGomps

so I feel like I am pretty lucky, both my parent's and DH parents are very hands off and respectful of our wishes. I mean it also helps that we are far away (~3000 miles). My dad loves the fact that our top male choice is Benjamin (as he is also a benjamin). And both parents like Josephine. SO we are fine. A week exactly and I will be having my scan!! woohoo!!


----------



## qwk

haha yeah i am thinking it must be that she believes her husband (now ex) picked the names, though she's just kind of wacky so who knows :) love her to bits, but not naming the baby ;)

I'm doing ok, thanks - good days and bad days really! really looking forward to our scan on the 28th... has been too long since we saw baby!


----------



## you&me

I quite like the name Lulu!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Andrea that's not long to wait hun... it'll be here before you know it!! PS... love those names! xx

Qwk... not much longer for you too!! Roll on next week!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Fides, thats excellent news about hearing babies heartbeat!! love that sound!! listen to it every morning. :D ANd I only wanted the nuchal scan so I could see baby again, the outcome is not going to affect my decision on whether or not I want this baby!


----------



## DrGomps

and I agree qwk, its been WAY too long since I have seen baby!! 5 weeks today. ITs killing me!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

Andrea - Only a week for me as well! cannot wait.
Going to be popping to the SIL's at some point this week as shes kindly said i can have her doppler, shes such a sweetheart haha: hi lou!) (shes a member of BnB and likes to see how im doing lol) and also i need to see my niece as shes getting so big now and such a little cutie!


----------



## fides

CONGRATS ON THE PLUMS!!! 

Names: sorry to those who have crazy in-laws - i can't imagine what i'd say if my MIL said she should be able to name a grandkid - Hah! My in-laws are pretty laid-back, and since they have 7 sons, i don't know that they really care that much. My mom, on the other hand, has her ideas about names... 

DrG, yeah, i thought about that factor after i'd already declined the scan - i was like, wait, guess that means we won't see it again for a while, oops! You were definitely smarter to say yes. If i get too stressed, there are $80 private scans in town beginning at 14 weeks, which is cheaper than my insurance's out-of-pocket for a scan at the OB's. Love the names, btw.

i'm getting really excited for all of you who have scans coming up!! :dance:


----------



## Boothh

Everyone hated Jesse but we used it anyway and I can't imagine him having another name now!!

I told my mum one of the girls names we like and she hated it, can't agree on a boys name, I think we will keep the names a secret as I plan on finding out the sex! xx


----------



## NawlinsMama

Is it too late to join? I hope not! 
I'm due November 17, but fully expecting to instead be induced around the 25th. It took an un-Godly amount of pitocin to coax DD out of there nearly 2 weeks late, and I'm betting on the same outcome this time around! Good luck to all of you November ladies as you get your first ultrasounds! (Mine's Thursday! :happydance: )


----------



## bbygurl719

Nice names. Me and OH have our names picked out already. but we have a second set of names as well cuz twins run in both familys. our families already kno the names and they love em. my mom actually picked out the boys name and when i heard it i fell in love with it!


----------



## Nyn

Hi ladies, just got back from a great trip to the UK... am sooo tired but got some new maternity jeans at Next so that's good :)

Am still feeling sick :( but had a gyn appointment today and she did a surprise scan! bub looks perfect! am having my 12 week scan on Friday.

Hope you are all doing ok.. will have to go and read up the last 100 pages or so lol

xxx


----------



## fides

Nawlins, welcome!

bby, do you know if they would be able to tell on Monday by the doppler if there are two heartbeats in there? Just curious. 

Nyn - two scans in one week, eh?! Way cool!


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm unsure my friend thats 10 weeks ahead of me. her midwife thought she had twins in there cuz thought the heard 2 heart beats but there wasnt. but im hopeing that if there is twins that they will be able to. ill just have to wait and see


----------



## bbygurl719

just posted my latest belly pic at 9+2..


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Mummycat your scan is gorgeous.. Bet you were so pleased :)
> 
> Thank Katie... the relief was awesome! DH said to me that he was more emotional seeing baby this time than he was with Lottie... I think it's because the end result was sitting on his lap watching the monitor with him... it's like this time round he can fully comprehend that the little baby in there will be as precious to him as his little Lottie is and that's bound to make it more real/emotional for him.
> 
> First time round you know its a baby... but you have no idea what that child will be like until it arrives! :D
> 
> Is it James' birthday today?? Happy 2nd Birthday little man!! :cake: xxClick to expand...



Yes it is, Thank you very much. We had an amazing day, we took him on the bus to the big park in the next town and when we told him what we were doing his face was a picture.. hes been wanting to go ona bus for weeks, but wanted to save it for today. Heres a pic of park, stolen from online. we were too busy playing to take pics.
 



Attached Files:







The_Den_-_play_area_large_image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LoolaBear

yay :dance: results back from the extra urine test i had to do and no uti! :dance: so happy as i dont like taking medication during pregnancy so if i can avoid it i will woop woop!


----------



## Huggles

Glad you don't have a uti loola :flower:


----------



## qwk

good morning all (in the USA) - hope everyone is doing well, been a little quiet in here - for this thread anyway!

can't believe i'm 11 weeks today - more, i can't believe i've known i was pregnant for 9.5 weeks. that is nuts. 

i finally started to feel a little more human yesterday - not quite so tired or emotional. sickness has eased a lot too. which i know is all great, and supposed to happen around now, but it still scares me!! 

k8y - glad james had a good birthday :) 
bbygurl - cute belly! i need to take my 11 week pic today - though i mostly just feel like i'm losing my waist/fat 
loolabear - good news :D

oh i wanted to add (i can't remember if i already talked about this on here), we had gone to see our friends who recently (like a week ago) had a baby - it was so much more amazing to hold that little guy thinking about how we are soon going to have one of our very own!! i could tell even my DH was different than how he has been at other times seeing a newborn. we sat for a little while with me holding the little one and DH had his hand on his head (DH has big warm hands), it was so sweet! ahh i am so ready for my 12 week scan, when i will hopefully feel i can relax some and really just look forward to november!


----------



## alybel

qwk said:


> can't believe i'm 11 weeks today - more, i can't believe i've known i was pregnant for 9.5 weeks. that is nuts.

Wow, didn't know you could find out you are pregnant before you ovulate


----------



## LoolaBear

i feel so guilty but in a good way :haha:

'baby' was craving a trip tothe chip shop for lunch so off i trotted and brought myself some chips (fries to those in america lol) and a nice battered sausage as well. i am now fit to pop.

ive been good so far so 'baby' deserved being treated to what it was craving :haha:


----------



## Huggles

It's so nice having someone to blame for those cravings! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 11 weeks qwk! Before you know it, it will be november and our lives will be changed forever!! I am trying to sit back and enjoy everyday whilst I still have some freedom. So yesterday I went to dinner and a movie with a girlfriend in the city. It was fun, but think I can no longer handle the subway. I wish I looked more pregnant so I could warrant people giving me a seat, had to stand for 40 minutes in a packed car, was not fun!! Started to feel sick. ANywho, I slept 12 hours last night!! The exhaustion just isn't going away!!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 11 weeks Qwk... and Happy 12 weeks Andrea! :flower:

Glad everyone is well! Just popped on to say :hi: had a lovely lunch with a couple friends and their kiddies at mine... we made Easter crafts and goodies with the kids (all 2 year old) and let them run around and play loads! :D


----------



## Leeworthy

3 Nov 11 for us.


----------



## k8y

Leeworthy said:


> 3 Nov 11 for us.

yay our 1st Daddy.. welcome to our little group and congratulations on going to be a daddy !!!


----------



## k8y

I have my scan tomorrow and I am getting more and more nervous as time goes on. Ive been asked to take part in a research thing.. they want to know if 3d scanning during the 1st trimester has any benefits when doing the tests that they carry out (NT) so I get to have a 3d picture as well as my normal ones. Praying to god that my baby is wriggling around in there. :) Hope to have a lovely scan to show you all tomorrow.


----------



## pip7890

Good luck for tomorrow K8y

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on 11 weeks qwk and 12 week dr gomps.


----------



## repogirl813

k8y I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow too


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> k8y I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow too

oooh yay.. what times yours ?


----------



## DrGomps

happy 12 weeks to you katie, and good luck on the scans tomorrow!!! 6 days till mine,


----------



## fides

welcome, lee!


----------



## MummyCat

Leeworthy said:


> 3 Nov 11 for us.

:dance: Wooot... welcome to the thread our first Chrysanthe-Dad :thumbup: Congrats to you and your OH!! 



k8y said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and I am getting more and more nervous as time goes on. Ive been asked to take part in a research thing.. they want to know if 3d scanning during the 1st trimester has any benefits when doing the tests that they carry out (NT) so I get to have a 3d picture as well as my normal ones. Praying to god that my baby is wriggling around in there. :) Hope to have a lovely scan to show you all tomorrow.

Oooh... how cool, you'll have to let us know ALL the details and hope we get to see the 3D pic of baby at 12 weeks!! :dance:



repogirl813 said:


> k8y I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow too

Good luck honey bunch!! Will be looking forward to hearing all about your scans tomorrow ladies!! 

I've written responses to loads of threads today but the site is driving me mad crashing all the time! 

My Mother has decided to nickname the baby Jimmy. They think it's a boy (we think girl - though wouldn't mind either) and they know we like the name James.... but hearing her call the baby Jimmy makes me think twice about calling the baby James! :rofl: 

Oh dear... going to be a long wait to stay on team yellow!!! x


----------



## fides

i'm glad a lot of you have scans in the next week - between that and all of the activities at church starting up tomorrow, i'm hoping to keep my mind off the fact that i'm now in the 12 weeks zone - yikes!! i really need to stay busy, and before i'll know it, i'll be 13 weeks, so keep the good news coming - distractions will be MUCH appreciated, ladies! hee hee!! 

and, yes, the site is going crazy - i can tell when you Brits get home from work b/c this site tends to slow down then, lol!


----------



## finallyready

I just want to say I'm jelouse of all you ladies who get 12 week scans! I had a dating scan at 8 weeks...and because I am not getting the IPS testing, I don't get another one until 20 weeks!!! UGH such a long time to wait!!!!!


----------



## qwk

alybel said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> can't believe i'm 11 weeks today - more, i can't believe i've known i was pregnant for 9.5 weeks. that is nuts.
> 
> Wow, didn't know you could find out you are pregnant before you ovulateClick to expand...

Wow, that was a typo. Should have been 7.5. Thanks for pointing it out though 

best of luck to k8y and repo tomorrow! can't wait to see pictures! and happy 12 weeks to all you ladies!

thinking about getting a neti pot to combat the pollen attack that is currently overwhelming my nasal passages. anyone ever use one?


----------



## repogirl813

k8y mine is at 10 am


----------



## Thistledown

Might I join? Due Nov 22nd!


----------



## Huggles

k8y said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and I am getting more and more nervous as time goes on. Ive been asked to take part in a research thing.. they want to know if 3d scanning during the 1st trimester has any benefits when doing the tests that they carry out (NT) so I get to have a 3d picture as well as my normal ones. Praying to god that my baby is wriggling around in there. :) Hope to have a lovely scan to show you all tomorrow.

We had a 3D/4D scan for our 13 weeks scan last time (12w6d). I went for the normal NT scan, but i went to the lady that does all the 4D scanning so she kept switching between 2D and 4D. Honestly, at that gestation i could see far more detail in the 2D scans.
Have fun though - it's great when they suddenly look so much like a real little human!


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Leeworthy said:
> 
> 
> 3 Nov 11 for us.
> 
> :dance: Wooot... welcome to the thread our first Chrysanthe-Dad :thumbup: Congrats to you and your OH!!
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and I am getting more and more nervous as time goes on. Ive been asked to take part in a research thing.. they want to know if 3d scanning during the 1st trimester has any benefits when doing the tests that they carry out (NT) so I get to have a 3d picture as well as my normal ones. Praying to god that my baby is wriggling around in there. :) Hope to have a lovely scan to show you all tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh... how cool, you'll have to let us know ALL the details and hope we get to see the 3D pic of baby at 12 weeks!! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> repogirl813 said:
> 
> 
> k8y I have my 12 weeks scan tomorrow tooClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck honey bunch!! Will be looking forward to hearing all about your scans tomorrow ladies!!
> 
> I've written responses to loads of threads today but the site is driving me mad crashing all the time!
> 
> My Mother has decided to nickname the baby Jimmy. They think it's a boy (we think girl - though wouldn't mind either) and they know we like the name James.... but hearing her call the baby Jimmy makes me think twice about calling the baby James! :rofl:
> 
> Oh dear... going to be a long wait to stay on team yellow!!! xClick to expand...


Aw we call our James, Jim and it really suits him ! if you say whats your name he sometimes say jimbo !! its so cute I love it !!


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> k8y mine is at 10 am

Lucky you.. mines not til 1.50 !


----------



## k8y

Welcome Thistledown :) congratulations :)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Thistledown!! :flower:

LOL...Katie I really like the name James and quite like Jamie as a nickname... but it was just the way my Mum said Jimmy that threw me and just sounded odd. I mean we don't even know if it's a boy yet and my mother has taken a possible name and already changed it! :rofl: 

I think that's more why I'm no longer sure of the name... :flower:

Hoping the scan goes just perfectly for you!!


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm not due in November any more! :nope: I got dated at 6+2 at my scan this morning, which means I'm probably more likely to be due in December! No wonder my midwife couldn't find a heartbeat at my booking appointment on Monday!:dohh::haha: After being referred to the EPU for an internal scan they finally found a tiny little baby with a good heartbeat measuring in at 5.1mm! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone else who has their scans today! Hopefully yours won't go quite as stressfully as mine! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## DrGomps

Beca, heartbeat is good!! So when are you due now??

qwk, I use a nettie pot when I am sick or congested, they are great!!!


----------



## repogirl813

ok so back from my scan baby looked great and measured perfect with a hb of 160 but I guess I have a subchronic hemmorage that is bigger than the sono 5 weeks ago so I am now on strict light duty and go back in 2 weeks for another sonogram and if it isn't getting any better I will be put on complete bedrest! I just want a normal healthy pregnancy


----------



## DrGomps

oh no repo, so sorry to hear about the hemmorage! take care of yourself!!


----------



## pip7890

Glad to hear all is well with the baby Repo. Had you been having bleeds or was the sch a complete surprise?

Pip x


----------



## EstelSeren

DrGomps said:


> Beca, heartbeat is good!! So when are you due now??
> 
> qwk, I use a nettie pot when I am sick or congested, they are great!!!

I worked it out at 13th December! The midwives in the ante natal clinic didn't give me an EDD, just an appointment for a second dating scan on 23rd May when they'll tell me for definite! I should be closer to 12 weeks then though so I should get a good picture! Next scan's in the ante natal clinic with their consultant rather than in the X ray department! As it stands I've ended up having 2 ante natal appointments before I'm 7 weeks! I guess if baby grows really fast in the next few weeks then I might end up being pushed forwards by a week or 2 which could give me a very late November EDD but chances are I'll deliver in December! I couldn't have got through this morning without my husband! It was probably the most stressful hour and a half of my life!

Beca :wave:


----------



## fides

thistle, welcome!

repo, sorry they found that - hope you don't have to go on bedrest! :hugs:

estel, that is crazy to have the EDD jumping like that!


Hope you ladies all have a wonderful Holy Thursday!! :dance:


----------



## repogirl813

no i had absolutely no bleeding or spotting so is def a complete surprise to me


----------



## qwk

oh repo, so sorry!! glad to hear baby looked good though. take care of yourself!


----------



## repogirl813

i am ladies taking it very easy the dh is taking care of everything else right now for me. My odds of a mc still sit at 20-40 percent so i was a little put aside that i went from like a 3 percent to that but just gonna take it as easy as i can right now and put this in gods and pray that in 2 weeks it has atleast stopped getting bigger!!!


----------



## laura6914

HI ladies do you mind if i join :blush:

I was due the 31th October but after having my 12 week scan yesterday my dates hve changed to the 3rd November. 

As i already have a son i would love a little girl but honestly im not bothered what the sex. I look forward to getting to know you all. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Laura

Pip x


----------



## k8y

Hi ladies and gent 
Sorry didn't get round to updating yesterday scan went amazing sonographer said she had never seen such an active baby. It was literally bouncing off the sides. She put my due date forward to 27th oct but thionk that's wrong coz know when I ovulated and last scan my dates were correct. - I am away for 11 days so wasa wondering if someone could keep a record of the newbies and their duew dates so I don't have a mountain of posts to go through when I get back. Obviously I won't be able to uipdate till I get back. Pretty please and thank you. Xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hello pip :wave:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi November mummies :hugs:

Wow this thread moves fast! Nice to see a lot of us moving slowly over to second tri -how fast has that gone?!

First scan on Tuesday for me - soooooooo scared and nervous but of course excited!


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Hi ladies and gent
> Sorry didn't get round to updating yesterday scan went amazing sonographer said she had never seen such an active baby. It was literally bouncing off the sides. She put my due date forward to 27th oct but thionk that's wrong coz know when I ovulated and last scan my dates were correct. - I am away for 11 days so wasa wondering if someone could keep a record of the newbies and their duew dates so I don't have a mountain of posts to go through when I get back. Obviously I won't be able to uipdate till I get back. Pretty please and thank you. Xxx


Hiya hun... I don't mind keeping a note for you sweetie... when do you need me to start?? 

So pleased all went well at your scan!! xx



Welcome laura and hope everyone else is doing well!!! xxx


----------



## Boothh

welcome to all the newbies! congrats to you all,
we went to a petting zoo yesterday, was fun but obviously i had to keep away from the lambs so Jesse didnt get to pet them! they were cute though! and he got to do an egg hunt which he loved haha
going to a bbq today after giving out our easter eggs to the kids in the family, and Jesse is sleeping at my mums tonight so i get a lie in tomorrow which im very happy about! 10 weeks tomorrow! woo going so fast!
hope everyone has a good easter weekend xx


----------



## qwk

glad your scan went well k8y!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for a great scan k8y!! 

wannabeamummy, my scan is on tuesday too, getting impatient!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey guys, where's the best place on here to go to ask about Pushchair/ travel system opinions/ advice? I know my little November baby is only the size of an olive, but my mum wants to know what sort we want so she can start paying for it after my scan (first grandchild, she want's to buy the pram :) )


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the good scans!


----------



## LoolaBear

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


lol sorry for the over the topness but I FOUND MY BABY'S HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!
woop woop! so happy, last time i had a doppler on me there was nothing so it was such a relief and i found it within minutes of looking! sounded like a little choo choo train.


congrats k8y on the scan
:wave: hi laura and welcome to the november mummies
if ive missed anything just give me a virtual slap, im still so emotional from finding the heart beat! xx


----------



## repogirl813

congrats loola that is soo awsome


----------



## laura6914

Sun_Flower said:


> Hey guys, where's the best place on here to go to ask about Pushchair/ travel system opinions/ advice? I know my little November baby is only the size of an olive, but my mum wants to know what sort we want so she can start paying for it after my scan (first grandchild, she want's to buy the pram :) )

Best place to ask i would say 'baby club' but i have the Silver cross 3D jet sport travel system and its been a god send. The first few months i had it rear facing so i could see my son then as he got older had it forward facing with all the padding to keep him snug and comfy and now its warm i can remove all the padding so its nice and cool for him. And he car seat can clip onto the pushchair as well :thumbup: Im having to get rid of mine as i need a double. :haha:


----------



## k8y

Thanks mummycat that would be fab. Could you start from yesterday as we are away now and only have hubbys phone to connect. Thanks so much. Xx think last I added was thistledown


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
if u look at 1st pic at 6 weeks even tho iv not put on weight my tummys huge :shock:


----------



## DrGomps

lovely bump babyhopes & congrats loola...whoohoo!!


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Thanks mummycat that would be fab. Could you start from yesterday as we are away now and only have hubbys phone to connect. Thanks so much. Xx think last I added was thistledown

No problem hun.... sorted! You go enjoy your Easter hols!!! xxx

SunFlower... I agree with Laura, perhaps ask a question in baby club as a lot of Mums will have some experience! :D I have 3 friends with the Silvercross who love it... we have the Mama's and Papa's Ultima 8 in one and we love it but it's bulky! 

Loola... how lovely you found the heartbeat! :cloud9:

Fab bumpage babyhopes!! xxxx


----------



## sun

Hi everyone :wave: I'm due November 28 - had a scan at 7+1 and everything looks good for the mo! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome sun!! :flower: congrats on your pregnancy!! :dance: Glad all is going well so far!! xx

I've made a note of your due date for Katie who'll update the front page as soon as she's back from holiday!!! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

mummycat, im due the 3rd. Im not sure i was was added before Katie went on holiday :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Gotcha hun..You're top of my list! :flower: :D will get you on as soon as Katie's back! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Ah thankyou. Sorry to be a pain :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

you're not a pain at all hun :) with my baby brain there was always a good chance I'd have missed you accidentally!! :hugs: thankfully a week off work has had a positive effect on my mind! :D 

so we're off for a day or two... having an adults night out :saywhat: tonight... our cousins mum is babysitting their kids and our Lottie (first time she's been babysat by someone other than our parents... who by the way... both live in SA... so they don't get many baby sitting opportunities)

But I'm so in need of an adult evening... being able to hold a conversation without having to stop every four words and say Lottie, put that down.. or Lottie don't touch that or Lottie don't climb on that... or Lottie shhhh... Mummy's just trying to say something honey!! :rofl: 

We're going to a Loch Fyne restaurant and we're staying over and doing an egg hunt for the kids in the morning and having a BBQ for lunch. I've made a cheescake for them and I'm just generally super excited about this weekend! :rofl:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, filled with love laughter and God's blessings on you all xxx


----------



## repogirl813

Want to take a moment and wish everyone a happy easter and hope that all is well and may god's blessings be with you all!!! I am getting ready to head off to work for the day after coming hope last night my stomach was all crampy so went to bed at 9pm to get up at 6am because i couldn't lay in bed anymore and the dogs were going nuts to go outside.


----------



## alybel

Well I'm about to head to bed, after taking a bite of the carrot on the table and putting out the kids Easter gifts. Hope everyone has a great Easter!


----------



## DrGomps

oh, its already easter for you alybel huh!! Is that a tradition? leaving out a carrot and taking a bite, sort of like leaving out cookies for santa?

mummycat, your plans sound amazing.

AFM, well I don't really celebrate easter, though I like the idea of maybe celebrating when our LO gets old enough. DH's family is baptist...so we could be a bi-religious family. :D ...I actually have a presentation on Tuesday I am working on and need to study for. Fun stuff, let me tell you. At least its keeping my mind off of my scan tuesday.


----------



## bbygurl719

I hope everyone has a good easter.. We are celebrating tonight with my family becuase my brother has our fam and his wifes fam to celebrate with. We got our 5 yr old a basket that shes gunna get tonight and our 10 and 12 yr old just getting $20 and a card. My brother decided to do an easter egg hunt for the kids there will be 4 of them old enough for it. 84 eggs and were going to have some crazy kids!!! lol. Than tomorrow on easter were going out to a place called adventure island its a water park and it is so relaxing!!


----------



## fides

repo, prayers.

laura, welcome!! It will be funny if you end up having your baby on All Hallows' Eve anyway! :)

k8y, congrats on the great scan, and enjoy your Easter holiday!

loola, congrats on finding the HB!

sun, welcome!

DrG, hope your presentation goes well - tuesday will be here so, so soon! 


afm, the kielbasa and eggs are cooked and cooling; everything's just about ready for the Easter basket blessing at a nearby parish at noon... Tomorrow, we'll have a traditional Polish breakfast on Easter morning where all the food is cold, just the two of us, then after that, we'll be heading off to two different family functions - it will be a crazy day, but we're announcing the pregnancy tomorrow, so i'm nervous/excited!! Almost all of our Easter cards have now gone out (with an announcement) to those we're not going to see tomorrow - yay! :dance:

i hope you all have a wonderful Easter, whether you're celebrating or not - God's merciful blessings on you all!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay fides for announcing!! I LOVE kielbasa!! are you polish??


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Fides, halloween happens to be my birthday :haha: so i dont fancy sharing :rofl:

xx


----------



## alybel

DrGomps - It's EASTER!! 7:30 am here and kids have been up for what seems like ages. Yes we put the carrot out for the easter bunny like we put milk out for santa.


----------



## MonstHer

Hello everyone, i would like to join please.
I'm due Nov 26th. I'm 24. This is my first. :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy Easter Alybel!!!

MonstHer, welcome!!


----------



## you&me

:bunny: Happy Easter Everyone!! :bunny:


(laura, just noticed we are going to have a very similar age gap between our babies!!!)

Hope everyone and bumps are okay?

9 weeks for me today...and this time for whatever reason; I just don't feel pregnant still?!! :wacko:


----------



## disha

hi all..
can i join too? iam due nov 2nd. 
:happydance:


----------



## diz

Hello and welcome disha xx

I had my fist MW appointment yesterday. Had to laugh at the two new questions they have added to the booking in notes!!!!!!!!! Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

you&me said:


> :bunny: Happy Easter Everyone!! :bunny:
> 
> 
> (laura, just noticed we are going to have a very similar age gap between our babies!!!)

Happy Easter. :flower:

Oh yeah :) How do you feel about having 2 so close together. Im very very nervous but im sure i will manage. Was your LO a suprise. I can safely say ours was. :haha:

xx


----------



## you&me

laura6914 said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> :bunny: Happy Easter Everyone!! :bunny:
> 
> 
> (laura, just noticed we are going to have a very similar age gap between our babies!!!)
> 
> Happy Easter. :flower:
> 
> Oh yeah :) How do you feel about having 2 so close together. Im very very nervous but im sure i will manage. Was your LO a suprise. I can safely say ours was. :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I am still in denial :rofl:

My LO was a Noriday surprise!!! I was worried because Amber was born by section, and I will need another section (Reagan was also section) and there will only be 12.5 months between them, but the consultant assures me they will keep a close eye on me.

How are you finding things?
x


----------



## laura6914

We were NTNP, it took a long time to get pregnant with Shae so didnt expect for it to happen so quickly 2nd time round :dohh:

I was in denial to until i had my scan Thursday and saw the baby there waving at me :cloud9: 

Ill have the same age gap to unless LO is late. It will be closer to 13 months. Im nervous as hell but im looking forward to them growing up together. 

Im sure the birth will be fine. So its definitely another section for you then? 

xx


----------



## MissyBee

I'm due on 11/28/2011 :) Right around Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mooin1987

Hi I'm nov 3rd xx


----------



## sun

MissyBee said:


> I'm due on 11/28/2011 :) Right around Thanksgiving!

I'm due Nov 28 too! xx :thumbup: But thanksgiving here is in October lol!


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Due Nov 13th and would love to join your group


----------



## DrGomps

wow, we have alot of november mums!!! Welcome ladies!! :hi:

Hope everyone is having a nice easter. ITs my DH's birthday, but he is working on a deadline downtown, so I am going to head down there and have a nice brunch. THen a classmate is having an easter supper that I am going to partake in this evening, woohoo! My presentation on Tuesday got postponed because my boss's stepfather died, so I am not as rushed on that, thank god!! But now it gives me more time to obsess about my scan on tuesday. But I am feeling better about it generally, I hear my baby's heartbeat every day, my uterus and bump is growing and definitely have symptoms. Plus I have never had a miscarriage and neither has my mom, so there is no reason to believe that I am not growing a healthy baby in there. DH is going to come too and he hasn't been to any of my scans/appts yet. 

ANyone else have scans/appts this week??


----------



## you&me

:haha: It will be fun Laura!!!

I think it will be another section...mainly because I have never made 40 weeks yet due to PET both times...and after 2 sections I am higher risk, plus the small gap my midwife is unsure they will let me try a VBAC.


----------



## laura6914

As long as the baby is healthy though thats all that matters hun. 
Do you have any preferances on gender? As this will b our last baby we would like a girl. But hand on heart i know its a cliche but as long as its happy and healthy thats all that matters.

xx


----------



## puddycats

november 17th? can i ask whats a CHRYSANTHE

sorry for the stupid question x


----------



## sherylb

puddycats said:


> november 17th? can i ask whats a CHRYSANTHE
> 
> sorry for the stupid question x

A chrysanthemum is the november flower.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysanthemum#United_States


----------



## Boothh

hi girls hope everyone has had a good easter weekend :) 

weve had a busy one! Jesse stayed with my mum friday so we had a bbq at my friends and then in the morning went out for breakfast, picked jess up and went shopping all day, Just been to MILs this afternoon and now im truly ready for bed, bought some nice new bath things from Lush so going to go and pamper myself i think! 

i ordered a doppler the other day so cant wait to get it and try it out, though im not expecting to hear anything yet! 
I have appointment to meet the consultant on friday! scary! hoping they give me a quick scan lol! 

congrats to all the new people xx


----------



## sherylb

I am dying to hear the heartbeat at this point. I still haven't been able to see the doctor because my Medicaid was denied b/c of my income from going back to work for 7 weeks. I suppose I will have to go down and see about getting coverage effective 5/1 now that we are both out of work.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I had a scare this morning when I found I was spotting pink/brown. It's eased off now but the on call doctor has referred me to EPAU for a scan - hopefully will happen on Wednesday. 

As a result I've had a really easy day. Other than making lunch I've spent most of the day resting in the recliner with my feet up. 

Hope everyone is having a good Easter. 

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

MonstHer said:


> Hello everyone, i would like to join please.
> I'm due Nov 26th. I'm 24. This is my first. :flower:




disha said:


> hi all..
> can i join too? iam due nov 2nd.
> :happydance:




MissyBee said:


> I'm due on 11/28/2011 :) Right around Thanksgiving!




Mooin1987 said:


> Hi I'm nov 3rd xx




lilbeanfolk said:


> Due Nov 13th and would love to join your group




puddycats said:


> november 17th? can i ask whats a CHRYSANTHE
> 
> sorry for the stupid question x

WELCOME to you all :flower: Katie (k8y) who started the thread is currently on hols, but I'm taking note of all your due dates so she can update the front page of the thread when she gets back!! :flower: 
Congrats on your pregnancy's and welcome!! :dust:

PS... puddycats... it's not a stupid question if you don't know the answer hun!! :hugs: :thumbup: 



pip7890 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had a scare this morning when I found I was spotting pink/brown. It's eased off now but the on call doctor has referred me to EPAU for a scan - hopefully will happen on Wednesday.
> 
> As a result I've had a really easy day. Other than making lunch I've spent most of the day resting in the recliner with my feet up.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Easter.
> 
> Pip x

Oh goodness Pip... you take it easy sweets!! Glad that the spotting has eased, can't believe you have to wait till Wednesday... it seems like ages away!! Specially when you just want to know NOW if the baby is okay! :dust: hope that all is well and fingers crossed you get to see you healthy happy baby on Wednesday (or sooner) :hugs:


Happy Easter everyone!! :bunny: I've not had any chocolate today! We got given tons of it, but I'm just not in the mood!! Perhaps I'll have a bit after dinner... but at this rate.. we have enough to last us till Christmas! :dohh:


----------



## you&me

Awww, I hope you get a girly Laura :flower:

I have 2 step daughters, then my daughter, and we have Amber between us...so for hubby's sake I would like a boy, as this too is my last...but I am pretty certain we will have another girl :haha: as long as I make full term so can bring my baby home with me I really don't mind what colour it is.


----------



## alybel

ANZAC day here - Lest we forget.

I'm sure I felt the baby moving just now... I have fairly tight jeans on and was leaning forward and felt something a few times. I have always had an anterior placenta and not felt anything until after 20 weeks, maybe this time I have a posterior placenta. Guess I will find out on Thursday :)


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Mummycat would you add me to the list to have my date changed from 2nd Nov to the 3rd - it was changed at my scan. Thank you!

Hope everyone is doing well. I think my sickness is passing now, haven't thrown up for 3 days now!!! Result!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im a Frecking LIMEY!!:fool:


https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2775/limeyt.jpg


----------



## qwk

babyhopes - lol ;)

welcome to the NUMEROUS new ladies! hope everyone had a lovely easter - i did! my only problem is my ALLERGIES. damn tree pollen is just killing me!! i never realized how much good allergy meds and tylenol were doing me in years past... :nope:

my mom and i went shopping for maternity clothes this weekend, which was really great :) i have to wear business clothes to work, so it didn't take much weight gain before my tailored pants and skirts no longer fit! i'm looking forward to wearing something with a stretchy waist to work today!

good luck on your scan tomorrow Dr. G! only 3 more days until we have ours on the 28th! then i will also be telling work pretty soon after :wacko: have no idea how that will go!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Qwk for maternity pants!! They are great, I love them!! My allergies have been terrible too!! :( 

AFM, trying to keep myself busy until my scan. Have to draw blood from my pregnant mice to do genotyping (we normally clip tails but that requires anesthesia which we don't want to do to pregnant mice). Tonight I am going to a yankee game with DH. Go yankees!!


----------



## tp2tasha

I'm due November 26


----------



## MummyCat

notjustyet said:


> Hi Mummycat would you add me to the list to have my date changed from 2nd Nov to the 3rd - it was changed at my scan. Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I think my sickness is passing now, haven't thrown up for 3 days now!!! Result!!




tp2tasha said:


> I'm due November 26

added you both to my list for Katie!! xx Welcome Tasha!! xxx

Babyhopes... congrats on 11 weeks and baby being the size of a line! :dance:

Qwk.. fab news re maternity clothes... I think i need to make a trip to the shops soon to get some. 

Andrea... so excited for your scan tomorrow!! Can't wait to see your pic hun!! xx


----------



## sun

Hi girls! Nothing to report over here. :coffee: :haha: 
No scans for a few weeks at least. So not much going on! 

With Bun I had a huge problem with mat clothes! I grew out of my regular clothes quickly (didn't take too long as my clothes are fitted and I get all puffy) but mat clothes were wayyyy too big for me, so I ended up buying cheap-o clothes in larger sizes until I could fit into mat clothes. But once the mat clothes fit they were a dream - so comfy! xx


----------



## DrGomps

Welcome Tasha. :hi:

Sun, I think it is a lot of bloating, but I fit into mat clothes just fine now...

so my body will not let me make bad food choices...had a lovely dinner at a friends and she is a baker extraordinaire and she made this yummy cake, I wanted it for breakfast...but body said, this isn't good for baby and it came back up. But I got to have my cake...and eat it too, without the calories. LOL! My baby is making me bulimic!

getting a little nervous for the scan tomorrow. But babies heartbeat is beating strong. Its a few cm's higher now then where I used to find it. My uterus is moving on up!! ;)


----------



## sherylb

DrGomps said:


> so my body will not let me make bad food choices...had a lovely dinner at a friends and she is a baker extraordinaire and she made this yummy cake, I wanted it for breakfast...but body said, this isn't good for baby and it came back up. But I got to have my cake...and eat it too, without the calories. LOL! My baby is making me bulimic!

I know exactly what you mean. When I first got pregnant I was still fine with the cookies and stuff like that. Now the thought of it more often than not makes me sick to my stomach. Or I if do something like sneak Oreos like I did a few days ago they go through my system and come right out. Or the dreaded Cadberry egg I had yesterday that made me feel terrible for over an hour before it made its way out.


----------



## DrGomps

the amazing thing is I didn't puke up my vitamins...my body knew just what to get rid of!!


----------



## repogirl813

hope everyone had a good weekend, as I did kids had a blast doing the eatser egg hunt and I enjoyed watching them from the porch since all I'm allowed to do is sit and relax lol! Had some cramping over the weekend really hope it's just muscles and stuff and not this stupid bleed. Very emotional today had to call a doctors office for a bill my husband got was told it was one price that's what we paid then they billed more, got told nothing we can do abput it, it is what it is I just wanted to cry when I hung up I was soo pissed off!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz to all the new mommies to be. 
I got my doctors appointment in 2 1/2 hours and its going by extremely slow. I get to hear babys heartbeat for first time today


----------



## repogirl813

ohhhh good luck bby!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you


----------



## DrGomps

ooh gl bby!! Look forward to hearing how it went.


----------



## fides

Monsther, disha, missy, mooin, lilbean, puddy, tp2 - huge welcome!

DrG, i'm of Polish descent (grandparents either born in US or moved here when really, really young), so we grew up with a few Polish holiday traditions; husband is not, and he's not too keen on the idea of a cold breakfast, but he's willing to put up with it once a year, lol! Hope your hubby had a nice birthday - glad he gets to go to the scan - yay! Talk about a nice belated bday present for him tomorrow! :)

sheryl, sorry you're having to wait - i hope the next week flies by so you can go in to the doc's.

pip, glad it's gone down - i know that Wednesday can't come soon enough for you. :hugs:

bbygurl, the reason i logged on was to see how your appt went, so i guess i'll have to keep checking back - i hope it all goes very well!!

afm, had an appt today, and DH came so he could hear the heartbeat - yay! We told family yesterday, and that went well, and we just passed the mark where we started to lose Vincent Gianna, so i'm very thankful for that! i'm starting to get excited about this pregnancy. :dance:

Hope everyone is enjoying a wonderful Easter - i hear a lot of countries have Easter Monday as a holiday, so if you have today off, enjoy it!!

Good luck to everyone with scans this week - can't wait to see some lovely pics!


----------



## LoolaBear

feel so poorly sick so apologises now for not replying to all the updates as i just havent got the energy to look back and catch up.
MS and got a cold not a good mix :sick:
got my scan tomorrow at 9.15! woop woop cannot wait, really hoping they have their air conditioning turned on as i cannot bare that waiting room when its not it makes my MS go into over drive. will update you all when i get home! xx


----------



## DrGomps

I have mine at 9 am loola!! But obviously, we are in different time zones...teehee!!! still excited though!!


----------



## repogirl813

good luck tomorrow morning loola and dr g scans are soo exciting! I was soo surprised to see how much mine looked like a baby last week compared to when they did one at 7 weeks!!!


----------



## DrGomps

thats what I am really looking forward to!! Seeing a baby instead of a blob!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi guys. Appt went great got blood work done and now my arms bruised and it hurts :( but anywho got to hear my babys heart beat 176bpm. i asked her if there was only one and she said it would be hard to tell and i told her twins run in both fams. she said we will see in 2 weeks. So i go for my ultrasound on may 10th. YAY!! I can not wait.


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like you want twins?


----------



## qwk

congrats bbygurl!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay bbygurl!!


----------



## stephaniexx

got my booking in appt in 5 hours, im all too familiar with what happens lol!! i feel like i havent had a break from pregnancy, wonder what the midwife will say lol x


----------



## Boothh

good luck for all the scans today! 

ive not been feeling sick anymore! but im now vomitting alot, if i eat something or smell something baby doesnt agree with i have to go throw up straight away lol, but i dont feel ill all the time now which is good!

so my ultrasound gel came today to use with my doppler! getting impatient now waiting for it! cant wait to try it out lol, 

hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## darcyandsarah

2/11/11


----------



## qwk

wishing so much luck to Dr. g and wannabmummy on their scans today! and stephanie on her appointment :) and if there is anyone else i missed?

so i got a neti pot yesterday and i am absolutely floored. after the first "rinse," my head felt so much better! unbelievable! i just did it again this morning and i feel really good right now! really, really can't believe it. i'm so happy! i had been dealing with crappy allergy headaches almost constantly for weeks!

now if i can just make it to my scan on thursday...!


----------



## bbygurl719

not that i do want twins it would be awesome but its also scary to think about.
 



Attached Files:







Img_00085.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bbygurl719

pic of belly at 10w2d


----------



## DrGomps

I love my neti pot, when I was sick it helped!!! So nervous, leaving for my scan in an hour and a half.


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck drgomps


----------



## Boothh

grr just been out buying wedding things and bloody doppler arrived while i was out :( even though it wasnt meant to come yet! its so annoying knowing i could be trying it out now! :( have to wait til thursday now!!


----------



## MummyCat

BBY... congrats on a good appt... by the look of that growing bump, it may well be twins in there!! Not long till you find out! :cloud9:

Qwk.. so pleased you're feelign better... what on earth is a neti pot?? :blush: I'm clueless!

Loola and Andrea... thinking of you both today! Hope your scans have been good!! :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I had to google neti pot just to see what they were talking about too!

Hope today's scans have gone well. I've got an emergency scan in the morning at 10.15 am (UK time). I had constant cramping Friday/Saturday and spotting Sunday/Monday. It's stopped now but I'm going for a scan in the morning to check that everything's okay. It's my first scan in this pregnancy so very nervous. Last twice I was in a scanning room was to confirm miscarriage and confirm uterus empty.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Oh no Pip! Last week I had some cramping but no spotting with it. I hope everything is still as it should be. :(


----------



## MummyCat

Keeping everything crossed for you Pip!! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. No spotting today and just the usual cramps I've had for weeks so I'm trying to be optimistic and trying to put it down to doing too much last week.

Pip x


----------



## repogirl813

ohhh good luck today ladies!!!

bby great news on your appt so happy it went well for you and you got to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## fides

bbygurl, yay!! congrats on hearing a HB - bet you can't wait for the scan!


----------



## laura6914

Hey all :wave: just popping in quickly. Havent had chance all weekend as have been so busy.

Pip i hope all goe well hun. Im sure all will be fine, spotting is totally normal and as for cramping, i had it that bad with my son they rushed me in for a scan thinking it was eptopic but all was fine. I hope you have the same outcome. 

Well im almost in 2nd Tri :happydance: this pregnancy is flying by so fast. Think as i have my son keeping me so busy i dont have time to count the days. lol. Also i have my 20 weeks scan booked for the 16th June which is about 7 weeks away :yipee: Sooooooo excited. 

xx


----------



## pip7890

Thanks so much for your support ladies. I feel amazingly positive. Hope it doesn't bite me on the bum tomorrow!

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks everyone. hope the scans went good today. yes im super excited and cant wait for my scan 14 days. and good luck pip.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz mummycat on 2nd tri!!


----------



## abi17

Hi all, Im abi, i pregnant with my first Baby and I'm due on the 12/11/11, how is everyone? X


----------



## toiatoi

Hello everyone! I am due November 18th but will be having a scheduled c-section at 39 weeks, so hopefully on 11/11/11!!!!! Looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome ladies!!! Toiatoi.. would you like me to put you down as 18th or 11th on our list on the front page, I'm currently keeping track while k8y is on holiday??? :D 

Thanks BBY!! 

Repo hope you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Ugh!! posted a really long post and stupid BnB lost it!!

Anywho, Pip, I am so sorry you are going through this, I am sure all will look excellent tomorrow. Loads of women have some bleeding/spotting. i had some at 4 weeks and cramps all the time!! 

Welcome abi & toi!! :hi: and congrats on your pregnancy!!

My scan went excellent!! Baby is measuring to the date (13 weeks) ~7.2cm CRL, Nuchal was 1.8. Yippee!! She was also sucking her thumb and flipping around and kicking!! And I say she because the ultrasound tech based on her experience says we are having a girl!! I am not going to go crazy yet, my next scan in May 25th, so not too far away!! woohoo!!! My husband also filmed the entire thing, the video is whats really amazing!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76hU5dKegF8
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1348.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DrGomps

Ugh!! posted a really long post and stupid BnB lost it!!

Anywho, Pip, I am so sorry you are going through this, I am sure all will look excellent tomorrow. Loads of women have some bleeding/spotting. i had some at 4 weeks and cramps all the time!! 

Welcome abi & toi!! :hi: and congrats on your pregnancy!!

My scan went excellent!! Baby is measuring to the date (13 weeks) ~7.2cm CRL, Nuchal was 1.8. Yippee!! She was also sucking her thumb and flipping around and kicking!! And I say she because the ultrasound tech based on her experience says we are having a girl!! I am not going to go crazy yet, my next scan in May 25th, so not too far away!! woohoo!!! My husband also filmed the entire thing, the video is whats really amazing!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76hU5dKegF8
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1347.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1348.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DrGomps

double post..whoops!!


----------



## LoolaBear

aw thats fab DrG!!!
my scan also went well today :dance:
ive been put forward two days so now have an EDD of 3rd Nov :dance: the lovely sonographer took 6 photos for me! normally i only ever get three!
Nuchal fold came back at only 1.3mm so happy about that. fingers arms and legs all very noticeable. baby was waving and sucking her thumb! sonographer managed to see a potty shot (even though she didnt take a photo of it) and she said going by her experience as there was nothing visable at all between the legs (basically meaning the nub had flattened down alot) she feels the baby will be a girl and will be shocked if it isnt!
due to the problems my angel had i had to have an extra blood test today and my care plan has been set out.
i will need another blood test at 20 weeks, will have to take the GTT at 28 weeks and will have a growth scan at 32 and 36 weeks. if i opt for a VBAC then i will have to be monitored throughout my labour as there is a small risk i could rupture my scar (but it think i might be able to talk them out of constant monitoring so that i can at least walk around a bit) and i will be given sitosin (however you spell it lol) to help make sure my labour is a short one as the longer the labour the higher risk i am of breathing problems (cronic asthmatic that gets worse during pregnancy) and also at higher risk of rupturing, aparently it has something to do with the fact i had twins :wacko: also will have to have a canula put in as soon as i get to the hospital as i will need bloods taken every two hours to help keep an eye on me and baby.
so its nice that they are going to be keeping a close eye on me after the way i was treated when i lost my angel.

so now for the bit youve been waiting for lol the photos! they are a bit crappy as my scanner broke so had to take photos of my scan photos on my phone! xx

https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0365.jpg
 
https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0363.jpg

https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0362.jpg

https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0361.jpg

https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0359.jpg

https://i542.photobucket.com/albums/gg434/rachieandbean/IMAG0358.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

yay!! loola! They are lovely!! Just a day behind me!!


----------



## pip7890

Fabulous scans ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## repogirl813

dr g and loola that is awsome awsome news!!! So happy for you both! My scan thursday they didn't mention anything about what they thought the sex may be but baby wasn't really moving much more sleeping I hope on the 5th as lons as all is good might get a better shot think I'll drink some oj to wake the baby up for next time I'd rather see it moving around


----------



## qwk

congrats on all the lovely scans!! :D


----------



## luvmyfam

Can I join you guys? I am due November 19th!!


----------



## tlh97990

i am due november 8th with my first and would love to have people to talk to that are due around the same time as me!


----------



## alybel

Congratulations on the great scans, love the pics!!

My scan is in the morning at 8 am (just 22 hours away) Can't wait to see the baby again. School has gone back today, so just two kids home with me today :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies. Just checking in for updates. I haven't posted here too much, yet, but have been having fun checking up on everyone. :flower:

Neti pots are great! Super gross, but helps tremendously with sinuses and safe in pregnancy. Basically, you poor water in one nostril until it comes out your other nostril. I know, gross, but it works!


----------



## fides

welcome, abi, toi, luv, & tlh! glad you're here!

DrG & loola, congrats on the great scans!


----------



## disha

Hello Ladies..

Am a little new here.. Am soo happy today.. saw my baby in 12 week scan(NT). the measurement was 1.2 and the doc said it was perfect..
and the technician who took the scan was laughing so much at my baby's somersaults...:happydance:

All She wanted was a face up pose.. and the little one never gave her one! baby was moving all over..finally she took measurement with face down..:haha: :yipee:


----------



## Boothh

welcome to the new guys! 

and congrats on all the great scans :D xx


----------



## MummyCat

luvmyfam said:


> Can I join you guys? I am due November 19th!!




tlh97990 said:


> i am due november 8th with my first and would love to have people to talk to that are due around the same time as me!

hi and welcome to you both! :flower: I've taken note of your dates so Katie can update the front page when she's back from hols! :hugs:

congrats Loola, Andrea and disha on your fabulous scans!! :dance:

Pip.. hope all goes well today and aly, can't wait to hear how your scan went!! :hugs:


----------



## NicMar

Hi ladies!

This is a random post but I was wondering if any of you were familiar with the children's book "Chrysanthemum" by Kevin Henkes. When I saw your banner symbol, I just thought I'd post this. It's for elementary-aged children, so I know you all have a while to go before reading the story to your little ones :winkwink:, but I thought it was cute since that's the name of this group and the November babies. It's a really adorable and sweet story about a little mouse named Chrysanthemum who gets made fun of in kindergarten for her unusual name, but regains her self confidence when a pregnant music teacher names her baby the same thing....really cute and sweet. I am a school social worker and just did a lesson with the book on acceptance for one of my 3rd grade classes.

Sorry, I know that was random...but I'm sure you will all always remember that you were Chrysanthemums and I thought you might want to have the book one day.

Congratulations to all!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

NicMar said:



> Hi ladies!
> 
> This is a random post but I was wondering if any of you were familiar with the children's book "Chrysanthemum" by Kevin Henkes. When I saw your banner symbol, I just thought I'd post this. It's for elementary-aged children, so I know you all have a while to go before reading the story to your little ones :winkwink:, but I thought it was cute since that's the name of this group and the November babies. It's a really adorable and sweet story about a little mouse named Chrysanthemum who gets made fun of in kindergarten for her unusual name, but regains her self confidence when a pregnant music teacher names her baby the same thing....really cute and sweet. I am a school social worker and just did a lesson with the book on acceptance for one of my 3rd grade classes.
> 
> Sorry, I know that was random...but I'm sure you will all always remember that you were Chrysanthemums and I thought you might want to have the book one day.
> 
> Congratulations to all!!!!!!!

Oh bless you.... thank you for sharing this as that's exactly the type of thing I would like to buy for the baby! :D I love things like that, my friend bought my daughter the DVD of Charlotte's Web :)

Books are a big part of my daughter's life as she loves them as much as I do, so hope the next one will be the same! 

Thanks again for sharing!! xx


----------



## DrGomps

Nicmar, I actually have already been shopping for books & came across that one and it intrigued me, but as I have not read it did not get it. Sounds lovely!!

luvmyfam & tlh, welcome and congrats on your pregnancy :hi:

pip & alybel, gl on your scans...today, is there anyone else I am forgetting??

Still so happy from yesterday, feels so much more real when you can see an actual baby doing human things like yawning and sucking her thumb. I can't stop watching the video of her!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Apologies for the delay in updating, but there was no signal at the hospital.

Scan showed one healthy baby measuring 33mm and 2 days ahead of my dates. This puts me as due 22 November 2011 which makes me 10w 1d today. The sonographer couldn't see anything in-utero re spotting so they're putting it down as one of those things. I felt so relieved that I burst into tears on the table! The sonographer was lovely. She held my hand and was really sweet.

Baby is very much a wriggle-bottom. It just wouldn't keep still and, thankfully, is very, very active. We got to see little arms and feet, lots of heart-beating action and the umbilical cord.

Here are the pics:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5661243236_bcce4f442c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5660674701_6ba915fd96.jpg
Scan 110427 by pip7890, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5660672305_a281b9cc9c.jpg
Untitled by pip7890, on Flickr

Apologies for the quality. They're a photograph of the original scan photo taken with my iphone.

Thanks for your support ladies.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwww :cloud9: congrats on your little bubby being perfectly healthy hun :hugs:

I've made a note for Katie to change your due date :flower:

What a relief for you hun :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Awesome news, Pip! And beautiful photos. :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies.

I am so relieved it's untrue. I didn't realise how anxious I have been throughout this pregnancy until the dam burst and I started crying with relief. The sonographer was absolutely lovely and seemed genuinely excited by the baby's acrobatics. I'm sure I didn't take half of what she said in!

I think I am going to tell my 14 year old tonight. We've not said anything to him because he took the last loss really hard and not long after his Dad was diagnosed with leukaemia. He's getting his GCSE Maths result today so hopefully we'll have a double celebration.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## fides

disha, congrats on a great scan!

Pip, SO GLAD you had such a wonderful scan - pics look fantastic!!!


----------



## fides

Okay, ladies - i have a HUGE announcement (well, it's pretty huge to me & my DH):​


As of today, 


*I'm now more pregnant that I've ever been!!!!! *


Praise the Lord!

From now on, everything is new to me
and this baby is fine so far!!

:wohoo:

*RAINBOW BABY on the way!!*

:wohoo:

​


----------



## pip7890

Yeah for the *RAINBOW BABY*


Pip x


----------



## fides

ROFL - someone's following me, lol! :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I was just thinking the same thing! Who's stalking who?

Doesn't matter though. Good news is good news. I'm so excited for you. I need to get past 10w3d and I'll feel a lot better.

Pip x


----------



## fides

indeed it is, and you're almost to 10w4 - i can't wait - Yay!!


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww... congrats fides!! It's a big thing... it's a GREAT thing and it's very worth celebrating!! Huge congrats!!! :dance:

:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Pip, congrats on the great scan!!and yay fides for your sticky rainbow baby!!


----------



## Vicvicx

Massive congrats on the greats scans ladies :happydance::happydance:

Yay for rainbow babies and yay for second trimesters too :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the great scans... fides congratz on the rainbow baby.. and congratz on all the 2nd tris.... i order a doppler last night and should get it by sat.. I'm so excited.. My OH said last night that the babys heartbeat being at 176bpm sounds like a girl. being that he already has 2 girl i think he could b right. he wants a boy i just want a healthy baby!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Congrats again fides! :happydance:

bbygurl, I'm thinking of getting a doppler, too. I know Dr.Gomps loves hers. So far, I've been too scared but think I may order one this week or next.


----------



## repogirl813

I have a doppler and though I have yet to hear the baby just a binch o swooshing and my own heartbeat I know it will be worth it when the day comes that I pick up lo's hb


----------



## DrGomps

Jill, if your doctor finds it tomorrow, then you know its possible so I think it would be safe to get, I know how you worry.

Repo, how are you?? Resting I hope, stinks that you are moving when you are in bed rest. But you need to for your little one. When is your follow up appt?? and I am sure you will find your LO soon, its getting bigger and bigger everyday!!


----------



## repogirl813

ty dr g my next sono is next thursday the 5th trying my best to take it easy right now so hopefully when I go back this problem is gone completely!!! But as long as my baby is healthy I will deal with whatever I have to just to keep my lo safe and sound


----------



## MyTurnYet

Dr.G, that's what I was thinking, too...wait until after I hear it at the dr.'s!

Repo, I'll be praying for you, but positive your appt. will go well and you can come off bed rest!


----------



## qwk

congrats on the great scan pip!!

and so happy for you fides! i'm sure that is a wonderful feeling! :D

our NT scan is first thing tomorrow morning. . . . ! i just want to go to sleep now (it's like 6:45 pm here in eastern standard time ;)) so that i can get to that appointment! so many prayers that the little one is ok in there... all this lead up is so nerve wracking!


----------



## DrGomps

I am sure all will go splendidly QWK!! Look forward to seeing your beautiful baby tomorrow!!


----------



## alybel

Well my scan went well this morning. Bub was moving a lot and measurements all look good :) Will be picking up pictures tomorrow :)


----------



## Boothh

congrats on all the great scans!! :D so lovely to hear! 

im waiting impatiently for dopple to arrive! cant wait to try it out! fx i hear something! 

meeting consultant tomorrow! scary!


----------



## MummyCat

Aly congrats on your scan!! :dance: Can't wait to see the pics!! :cloud9:

Qwk... thinking of you honey!!! You need some good news and I'm sure bubs will be bouncing around your uterus playing hard to measure for the sonographer!!! :dance: 
Looking forward to hearing your update!! 

Booth hope your doppler arrives soon!! and that all goes well with consultant!

We're gearing up for the big wedding tomorrow!! We're going to see our NCT group at one of the mum's houses, she's planned a high tea, she's doing the sandwiches, I'm making scones with cream and jam and the other ladies are sorting out drinks and snacks! :D We're dressing the kids in red, white and blue :rofl: 

Sorry if I've mentioned this in here before... I can't remember who I've told! :rofl: <---- baby brain! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

I've also decided to adjust my due date to what my notes say... it'll put me at 29/10/11... but I plan on staying a Nov Mum... as baby will be born in Nov... Lottie was 2 weeks late... so I can't imagine it coming early or being on time! 

xxx


----------



## alybel

Here is a photo from my scan today, not great but you can see a baby :)
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/baby4b.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

oh it's gorgeous Aly!!! Little one looks chilled out!! (Like I imagine Australians to be!) :haha: sorry for generalising your entire nation! :hugs:


----------



## alybel

He/she did look very relaxed! although did a lot of dancing when the 4d imaging was happening.


----------



## pip7890

Great scan pic Alybel. Baby does look very chilled!

Pip x


----------



## qwk

thanks dr. g & mummycat :) i woke up at 5:15 am this morning and couldn't fall back asleep. just two more hours til u/s now!

mummycat - sounds like a really nice weekend planned! am i just not thinking of what NCT stands for, or is that something i possibly do not know...? :)

lovely pic alybel :)


----------



## MummyCat

Oh bless you... not being able to sleep! Not long to wait now!! 

Sorry... I forget that you're not all likely to know some of the UK stuff. NCT stands for National Childbirth Trust... they run antenatal classes that you can pay to attend, but you get to meet other first time mums and Dad's.. in your area, due at the same time.. our course lasted 8 weeks and by the end of it, we'd got to know the other 5 couples very well and then we we basically supported each other through all the early days and still see each other weekly. Well .... 2 of them kinda fell away, they weren't interested in keeping in touch... but 4 of us still see each other weekly or every other week and the kids have grown up together... from bumps! :D The Mum's have become good friends! :D


----------



## Boothh

good luck qwk! and what a lovely picture alybel! xxx

doppler still not arrived yet!! soooo impatient!


----------



## Tish5478

Hi everyone

Had my nuchal this morning. All was good and little bubba moving around like crazy. First time I heard the heartbeat too which was just wonderful :happydance: Have attached a pic from last weeks scan (had a miniscule bleed last week) which is much clearer than today's pics. Roll on 20 weeks till the next one!!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







11 week scan0001.jpg
File size: 168.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Tish. Lovely picture. Thanks for sharing - I do love to see scan pics!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

alybel & tish great photos!!! Alybel you got 4D done?? Did that cost you money?? I want to see!! :D 

QWK, can't wait to see your gorgeous pictures!!

So I have a rash under my wedding/engagement ring. I get it from time to time, think either chemicals form lab get stuck under there or wearing gloves all day/washing my hands alot dries them out. Anywho, wanted to take them off to apply some cream and they wont budge!! My hands have swollen!! Already!! AH!! So, I had to ice it, over my head and with vaseline pull!! Hurt like hell! Time to start wearing them around my neck.


Catharine, yay for almost being 14 weeks (2nd trimester!!)!! And your plans tomorrow for the royal wedding sound splendid and adorable!! Take lots of pics!!! :D


----------



## Boothh

thats a lovely pic tish xx


----------



## alybel

DrG - yes they did 4d as well. My whole scan was actually free as my ob put on the request form that I was an increased risk of congenital abnormality (which she puts on everyones request so that it is free of charge). Normally it would have cost me $155.


----------



## alybel

Here is one of the 4d shots. They don't show much unless you are watching it moving. You can see the baby facing you and the umbilical cord between the arms.
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Tish... :dance:

Andrea.. could be water retention hun! :hugs: Hope the rash eases! I will take pics tomorrow! Promise! :D 

OMG Aly... that's UNBELIEVABLE!!!! :cloud9: how awesome to see that, thanks for sharing!! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Love the 4D alybel!!


----------



## fides

Aly & Tish - love the beautiful scan pics!!

mummy, that's really cool about the fams keeping in touch from your pregnancy group!

qwk, good luck today!!

DrG, sorry about the rash - i'm allergic to my wedding ring, and those rashes are SUCH a pain!! :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

4d pic is so cool!!

im really annoyed :( doppler still not arrived so i bet it will come tomorrow while im out and it will get returned :( :( so upset i really was looking forward to it and ive sat waiting all day :/ think ill treat myself to mcdonalds!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the great scans.. my doppler should arrive on sat the 30th


----------



## LoolaBear

sorry ive not been on much (again) ladies. been supporting DH's step dads partner.
you know i told you all about her finding out she was pregnant and could be up to 4 months gone?
well she started bleeding well over a week ago, she went to the hospital and told her she was miscarrying without even scanning her, sent her home and told her she would get a scan on the 3rd of may to make sure everything had come away.
the bleeding got heavier and she collapsed, she got taken to hospital and even with collapsing she still didnt get scanned, they just said it was due to the blood loss from the miscarriage. they kept her in 3 days before scanning her, she was 12 weeks pregnant but the baby was in her fallopian tube and it had completely ruptured the whole tube, her stomach looked like she was 20 weeks pregnant, this was all blood, she was bleeding internally and they had left her there bleeding like that as they were adament it was a miscarriage without even making sure it was.
they baby was still alive when they removed it, she also lost her tube and ovary (due to an infection) shes very lucky she didnt loose her uterus or her life, aparently she was a day away from dying due to the amount she was bleeding internally.
i just feel so sad that she has had to go through this, but at the same time i feel so bad being around her due to everything (so far) being ok with my baby. 
so i havent been my usual self so havent been on much so i apologise for that and for not catching up with you all properly. xx


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh how horrible!!


----------



## repogirl813

wow loola that is just horrible


----------



## Sun_Flower

loola thats medical negligence! can't believe that happened. I know it's no consolation but make sure she claims for compensation as that is completely unacceptable, their incompetence could have led to her losing her life!!


----------



## LoolaBear

i know, she has grounds to sue as well but i dont think she will, but i just feel something needs to be done as aparently the hospital she goes to only allows 5 scans a day for the EPU!!!
i mean if your suffering like she was and they were fully booked for three days then having the wait that long could mean loosing your life like she almost did.
she wasnt experiencing much pain but she was taking pain killers and has a high pain tolerance so what wasnt really that painful for her could be excruciating to someone else so they should have scanned her straight away rather than making her wait.
im just so disgusted with the hospitals in my area! the way i was treated at mine when loosing my angel and now the way shes been treated at hers (two different hospitals in the same area, how bad is that?!?)


----------



## DrGomps

Thats so awful loola!! Thats definitely malpractice!! AN ectopic at 12 weeks!! WOW!! She is so lucky to be alive. How horrible losing a tube and an ovary. Though I suppose that ovary wouldn't be good without a tube. My friend had a ruptured ectopic as well, though her internal bleeding didn't sound nearly as bad. Oh and she now has a beautiful sun, 10 years later. Hope she feels better soon!! In the US that would definitely be grounds for a lawsuit!!


----------



## pip7890

Loola that is absolutely terrible. I'm so sorry for her loss and the trauma for your whole family. 

Please take care of yourself and try not to get too stressed by all this. 

Sending you lots of :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... that's shocking and heartbreaking Loola!!! :cry:

I hope she recovers well and I hope they give her the cae she needs and deserves! The incompetant idiots!! :grr:

You take your time getting back to us... you're going through a lot, we're all here to listen and offer words of support! xxx


----------



## qwk

wow that is truly horrible loola!! 

phew, makes me feel even more blessed to be having a pretty smooth pregnancy so far...!

my scan today went perfectly! baby was hanging out in there, HB 168, NT was 1.5 mm :D we got a good side pic, and also this wild face forward pic when baby turned to look directly at the ultrasound thingy and raised his/her little arms up and waved. the tech was like, "do you want the alien baby picture? some people don't want that one" - DH and i were like YES!! :D

it was amazing. soooo happy right now!

sorry these are a bit blurry, i was taking them with my cell of the print pictures, so not the best quality.

thanks for all the well wishes ladies!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 5









12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pip7890

qwk - your pics are gorgeous. I love the alien baby one. Just think what fun you can have with that when your LO is a teen!

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhhhhh... Qwk so pleased it all went well :dance: your little one is gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hello everybody, Ive only just noticed this group and Im so pleased to find it. 

Im Rachel from Leeds, UK and Im due my first baby on November 25th. Im step mummy to Xander 5 and Isobel 4 and Im 10 weeks today. I had a private scan at 8 weeks and my next one is Friday 13th May :) 
Nice to meet you all.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Cherry!! Welcome!! 

QWK, love the pics. Just lovely!! Even the alien one...so cool!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

wow loola i have u and ur family in my prayers. qwk- congratz on great scan.. Me- Yay on 11 weeks and 11 more days and ill get to see my lo i cant wait!


----------



## Boothh

Just to let you know, we had a scan today and baby has died at 10 weeks, had abnormalities and we are now having chromosome tests to see what is going on 

Good luck to everyone and thanks for sharing this time with me xxx


----------



## pip7890

Boothh I am so sorry for your loss. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Booth!!! I am so sorry!!! :hugs: I wish there was something I could do or say to ease your pain. :cry:


----------



## LoolaBear

Boothh, i am so sorry :hugs: sleep well precious little angel. i hope you get the answers you need for the future xx


----------



## abi17

Yey I'm 12 weeks tomorrow n get to see my baby Tuesday again, I feel such a relief now I have got to this stage, anyone else feel like this :-D


----------



## abi17

Boothh I am sorry to hear about your loss, loola thats absolutely terrible my thoughts are with both of your families and yourselves at the moment
Abi x


----------



## fides

booth, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

qwk, love the scan pics - congrats!! the alien baby one is really cool!

cherry, welcome!


----------



## MummyCat

Cherrybinky said:


> Hello everybody, Ive only just noticed this group and Im so pleased to find it.
> 
> Im Rachel from Leeds, UK and Im due my first baby on November 25th. Im step mummy to Xander 5 and Isobel 4 and Im 10 weeks today. I had a private scan at 8 weeks and my next one is Friday 13th May :)
> Nice to meet you all.

Welcome hun! :flower: I've made a note of your name and dates for the front page when Katie is back from hols!! Wont be long till your scan!! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Boothh said:


> Just to let you know, we had a scan today and baby has died at 10 weeks, had abnormalities and we are now having chromosome tests to see what is going on
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for sharing this time with me xxx

OMG... Booth I'm so so sorry for your loss!! :cry: you've been having such strong symptoms too, so I thought things would be all fine! So sorry my dear! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Okay as promised... here are the kiddies (antenatal group) and their Royal wedding celebrations! 

Lottie is the one second on the right. Next to the little boy!
 



Attached Files:







219678_10150167409746767_652786766_7236321_3865167_o.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyhopes2010

fab camera mummycat :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Boothh said:


> Just to let you know, we had a scan today and baby has died at 10 weeks, had abnormalities and we are now having chromosome tests to see what is going on
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks for sharing this time with me xxx

So sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

booth I am soo sorry to hear that you are in my thoughts and prayers please take care and hope you get the answers you need!


----------



## Sam_Star

Becki, love and hugs xxxx 
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Catharine, what a fab picture!!


----------



## qwk

booth i am so, so sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## alybel

Booth - I am so sorry to hear of your news. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## k8y

Hello.. Im back !!! 

Booth I am so sorry to here your news :(


----------



## MummyCat

Well hello there! :hi:

hope you had a lovely holiday!! I'll PM you the list of new additions and changes! xx


----------



## qwk

mummycat, your pic was adorable! hope you all had fun :)


----------



## k8y

MUMMYCAT - a massive thank you for helping me out with changes :) you saved me a load of work :)


----------



## k8y

my scans for you to see :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Qwk :flower:

No worries Katie.. we had a lot of new ladies join us! :D Would have been a struggle to go back and add them all. :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Gorgeous scans Katie! :cloud9: thanks for sharing!! Amazing to see the detail in the 3D one!! xx


----------



## justwaiting

can u please put an angel next to my due date our baby grew wings. mc#2. good luck to all of you. I wish you all beautiful babies in Nov


----------



## qwk

so so sorry justwaiting :( :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

justwaiting, so sorry for you loss.


----------



## DrGomps

Katie, welcome back and what a lovely scan!!!


----------



## k8y

justwaiting so sorry :(


----------



## k8y

by the way... I was moved forward to the 27th October.... but not sure if the new dates are correct as I know when I ovulated etc.. But Ive just made my 1st post in 2nd trimester !!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh no.... Just Waiting I'm so sorry hun :cry: Hope you get your sticky bean soon!!! :flower:


----------



## pip7890

I'm so sorry for your loss Justwaiting.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Katie... congrats on your 1st 2nd Trimester post! :D I've ventured in there today to read some posts! :D Feels odd being there! :rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

yay for second trimester!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## tlh97990

i start my second trimester tuesday!!! im just ready to find out if im having a boy or a girl!


----------



## qwk

k8y - lovely pictures! i love the little hand in the background! :D

so will we one day more the whole chrysanthe-mums thread to 2nd tri?


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk hun... not sure if I understood you right... but we're in the groups and discussions section... so no need to move the thread/start a new one! But we can cheer in 3-4 weeks time as the last Chrysanthe-Mums move into 2nd Tri :D xx


----------



## qwk

oh lol you know, i never looked to see where our thread was haha! i thought it was on the first trimester board :dohh: thanks for setting me straight :)


----------



## fides

i'm so sorry for your loss, justwaiting.


----------



## fides

k8y, welcome back, and congrats on the scan!

congrats on those hitting the 2nd tri! :dance:


----------



## bbygurl719

booth and just waiting so sorry for your losses.. 2nd trimester is 13 weeks right?


----------



## DrGomps

on here 2nd trimester is 14 weeks.


----------



## repogirl813

ok I feel like I swalled a water balloon today still trying to get moved dh and a buddy are packing up bits of what's left in uhaul now but man my new house is a complete whirlwind now!! Kinda overwhelming everyone says they'll come help since I can't do anything then noone shows up!


----------



## Tish5478

So sorry Booth and Just waiting for your losses :cry: awful news for you both :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

repogirl813 said:


> ok I feel like I swalled a water balloon today still trying to get moved dh and a buddy are packing up bits of what's left in uhaul now but man my new house is a complete whirlwind now!! Kinda overwhelming everyone says they'll come help since I can't do anything then noone shows up!

funny how that works huh? me and my boyfriend got new living room furniture and his best friend said he'd come over to help move the old stuff and bring the new stuff in but he never showed up or answered his phone for us. so i ended up moving the old stuff while my boyfriend picked up the new stuff and helped him bring that in at least it wasnt too heavy!


----------



## DrGomps

repo, how frustrating!! But remember, you need to stay on bedrest..I know I would be tempe to unpack the boxes..how are you feeling hun??


----------



## repogirl813

dr g i a, feeling ok still have cramping off and on which has me worried since they said the cramping is caused from the sch and sometimes it gets pretty strong, just gotta wait til thursday and see where we stand


----------



## alybel

I also thought 2nd trimester was 13 weeks.


----------



## MummyCat

qwk... no worries hun :flower: 

Repo.. I'm sorry no one came to help you move :( I hope you get settled soon!! 

Well if we're being really really technical, 40 weeks divided by 3 is 13 weeks, 3 days and about 8 hours. But really it's just a matter of 3 days, I don't think it's an issue when you move into the 2nd Trimester board... some ladies are even there at 12 weeks. I'd count yourself as IN the 2nd Trimester once you hit 13 weeks. :flower:

just my opinion on it :haha:

Have a lovely day everyone and congrats to those leveling up!! (Hitting a new week today!)


----------



## qwk

i thought this page was interesting re: when the trimesters start - i guess there are several ways to calculate it:

*The three basic ways to calculate trimesters*

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by:

Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method.

I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 

*by Development:*
This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.

*by Gestation:*
With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.

*by Conception:*
This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.

from - https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html :)

hope you get some help repo - moving is the worst, particularly when you REALLY need to stay still and quiet :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you im going to ask my doctor what she consideders me when i go for my ultrasound on may 10th


----------



## MyTurnYet

I like the "by development" method...that means I'm already in 2nd tri! :happydance: Feel like I won't truly consider myself to be 2nd tri until at least 13 weeks, though. Conception method is just too late!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Today i shall mainly BE A PLUM!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Qwk!! That's great info!! 

Babyhopes congrats on plum baby!! and making it to 2nd Tri :D and to you MyTurnYet!! :dance:

Hope you're all having a good weekend! I was up at 6am with Lottie yesterday, but got a lie in today! :cloud9: 

So on the news this morning I heard about the death of Osama Bin Laden! I am pleased for all those who lost family or friends in 9/11 attacks and those who have family members currently serving in Afganistan! I know it's unlikely to change the fact that the threat still remains and is probably hightened, but perhaps a small sense of justice will be felt by those who lost innocent loved ones!


----------



## qwk

hehe i liked the by development way too :D

i really can't believe the news re: bin laden. wow. what a shock!

so random question, have any of you noticed losing maybe a tiny bit of weight here at the start of 2nd tri? i think for me it is because 1) i am not nauseated anymore so i'm not cramming crackers/cereal/bread down my throat constantly to keep it at bay, and 2) i'm open to eating more normal foods - i.e., not just mcdonald's french fries :) i've only lost maybe a bit over a pound, and i HAVE been eating better, so it's probably not a big deal, it has just felt a little weird to see the scale reporting a LOWER number for once!


----------



## diz

congrats on losing a bit of weight qwk... i've been feeling a bit better the past few days so like you, im not having to ram carbs down my gullet every hour!!! 

I like the development way to - only 6 more days before Im in the second tri. Yey!!!

I'm watching the Osama news reel now. America must be rejoicing at his death. I have already seen FB posts that are questioning if he really s dead or not, but i can't see how they would post world wide news that was not true, unless they were hoping he would raise his ugly head to the US could gain some more intelligence. Either way, its not the end of Al Qaeda


----------



## DrGomps

ding dong the witch is dead!! :happydance: DH works near the wtc and says its crazy down there!! 

qwk, I don't think i have lost weight...but my bloat seems to have gone down...think my bump got smaller...but its more real bump then bloat now!! :D


----------



## diz

is everyone parting in the streets DrGomps?


----------



## tlh97990

qwk said:


> hehe i liked the by development way too :D
> 
> i really can't believe the news re: bin laden. wow. what a shock!
> 
> so random question, have any of you noticed losing maybe a tiny bit of weight here at the start of 2nd tri? i think for me it is because 1) i am not nauseated anymore so i'm not cramming crackers/cereal/bread down my throat constantly to keep it at bay, and 2) i'm open to eating more normal foods - i.e., not just mcdonald's french fries :) i've only lost maybe a bit over a pound, and i HAVE been eating better, so it's probably not a big deal, it has just felt a little weird to see the scale reporting a LOWER number for once!


i lost like a pound i think nothing major but my doctor said it was probably because when i had morning sickness (i never threw up just felt nauseous) i was eating a lot of crackers and carbs


----------



## DrGomps

diz said:


> is everyone parting in the streets DrGomps?

Well, we are in NYC, so its a bit closer to home, especially since my husband works across the street from ground zero and the new world trade center. But there was more excitement last night when the news got out.


----------



## diz

You guys must be over the moon. Its been a long time coming and i'm glad he's finally had his come-upance. Go America!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## tlh97990

This is totally off subject but does anyone know if they are having a boy or a girl yet? or does anyone know when the earliest is to find out?


----------



## DrGomps

I mean the nub theory can be pretty accurate at the 12-13 week scans. based on my nub I am 80% sure I am having a girl, hence the pink tickers. :D


----------



## tlh97990

lol i go to the doctor in 2 weeks so i'll be a day before 15 weeks and im hoping to set up another ultrasound to find out if im having a boy or a girl im really impatient lol


----------



## DrGomps

I know what you mean, I am so impatient too, my next scan is at 17 weeks so will definitely know then..I am already calling her a she and by her name!! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

i wish i knew what i was having so i can go out and buy stuff lol


----------



## bbygurl719

11 weeks 2 days
 



Attached Files:







Img_00096.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DrGomps

Lovely bump Amanda!! You are always in bikini's!! Makes me envy your life in Florida.hehehe!!

So have any of you ladies been having weird abdominal aches/fullness just really funky feelings?? I am assuming this is my ginormous uterus pushing everything else out of the way. Also my hips/lower back have been killing me. But on the positive....feel more energetic today!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

just sneezed and i thought my tummy was actually going to explode,it really hurt:cry:


----------



## sherylb

My sneezes hurt too when they are big ones. Sucks.


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> i thought this page was interesting re: when the trimesters start - i guess there are several ways to calculate it:
> 
> *The three basic ways to calculate trimesters*
> 
> There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by:
> 
> Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method.
> 
> I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women.
> 
> *by Development:*
> This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
> 
> *by Gestation:*
> With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
> 
> *by Conception:*
> This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.
> 
> from - https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html :)
> 
> hope you get some help repo - moving is the worst, particularly when you REALLY need to stay still and quiet :hugs:

i suppose i should really go by conception - when we found out last fall that you basically get two weeks free (AF to peak), my husband thought that was really dumb. :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah my dh thought it was dumb too. When I was 4 weeks he said something and I told him I was going to hit him if he told anyone I was 2 weeks.


----------



## repogirl813

well ladies it was a very tough sunday as I had to help my dh with cleanin out the old house or we would never been about to hand keys in and would have had to pay another months rent! Now I am worried though, thinking what if I made the bleed worse or something or what if babies not okay anymore? Comeon thursday I need to know what's going on in there


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no repo!! ITs probably fine...but take it easy hun!! Hope the wait between now and when you go in on thursday goes by quickly.


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you. im always in a bikini when i take the pic because we have 2 amusement parks that we go to on sundays yesterday we were at busch gardens which is a park were they have roller coasters and water rides. and the other one is adventure island and its all water. water slides, wave pool, lazy river such and such and i figured those days would b the best days to take the pics


----------



## DrGomps

well you have the body for it too, even with a bump ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Woooo... nice bumpage BBY!! :dance: and too right... perfect time to take a bump pic!! I'm very jealous of the nice weather you have and the nice body :haha:

Repo.. :hugs: put your feet up love and rest as much as you can! I'm sure all will be okay just take it easy for a bit! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

that's why i want to know i have gender neutral baby bedding already and a couple onesies but a lot of my family has been wanting to buy stuff and friends that recently had babies want to give me clothes but don't want to til they know what im having


----------



## sherylb

I finally have my first doctor appointment tomorrow! Though my parents think it's a crime that I am on medicaid to pay for the pregnancy with DH being out of work. I told my mom my first visit was going to be over $1,000 and she thinks we should just pay for it in full out of pocket rather than accept government assistance. That's a mortgage payment for us though. She's crazy!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> I finally have my first doctor appointment tomorrow! Though my parents think it's a crime that I am on medicaid to pay for the pregnancy with DH being out of work. I told my mom my first visit was going to be over $1,000 and she thinks we should just pay for it in full out of pocket rather than accept government assistance. That's a mortgage payment for us though. She's crazy!

I know I don't post in here often, but I do read the thread regularly (I'm a lurker). 

Anyway, the whole point of medicaid is to help out people who, through no fault of their own, find themselves in a tough spot - like when they've been laid off! You and your DH have been paying into the system, and now it is there to help you out in your time of need, that's the whole point. There is no shame in it, and is certainly not a crime. :flower: $1000 out of pocket - THAT might be a crime. crazy!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

And on another note - 
Had my 12 week NT scan today. Based on the measurement & bloodwork we were put in the lowest possible risk category, woo hoo! Doctor handed us the report and told us baby is getting top grades already, lol. They gave us a CD of pictures, which even includes some 4D pictures, which I was not expecting to get today. Very happy & excited. :)


----------



## DrGomps

oooh mrs AJ do share the images!! How nice!!

Sheryl, no reason to feel guilty about accepting medicaid!! Sheesh...maybe you shouldn't share this info with your parents!! Can't believe they would want you to pay out of pocket...do they have any idea what these things cost?? And this is just the first visit of many!! I am already having my third prenatal appt this week!!


----------



## qwk

congrats Mrs. AJ! :D

sheryl, hmmm, are your parents staunch republicans? ;) the only way i could validate the criticism is if maybe you and your DH were out gallivanting and spending money on frivolous things (big dinners out, expensive wine, big vacations) and then sought gov. assistance. however, i strongly suspect this is not the case :) maybe she is just stressed that you guys are in this position, and this is how she is expressing it?


----------



## qwk

lol, totally unrelated, but i was looking for some denim shorts and came across some pretty hysterical photoshopping at target - 

https://www.target.com/Liz-Lange-Ta...m_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1

you too can be the most emaciated pregnant woman at the BBQ this summer with maternity shorts from target! :D


----------



## DrGomps

wow...her legs are scary thin!! Not natural!! ;)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here are a couple of pictures :)


----------



## sherylb

Gorgeous pics Mrs. AJ!

I think my mom is clueless about medical bills these days. My neighbor's 18 month old was sick and had to go to the ER a few times and she may have to go back to work to pay the $1800 in medical bills they now owe.


----------



## alybel

I can't believe that there isn't free health care for everyone in the US. Seems strange as here you can go to a doctor or er, etc without having to pay a cent. Although I have private health insurance so I will be having baby in a private hospital with my own room, and will know who the ob is before the day :)


----------



## tlh97990

health insurance is just too expensive here in the US im on medicaid as well because i can't afford health insurance due to preexisting conditions and my boyfriend is medically retiring from the military but apparently they wont cover me since were not married but theyll cover our baby after its born


----------



## sherylb

Yeah its scary to need help but hopefully I will feel better after my appointment.


----------



## MummyCat

Mrs AJ.... huge congrats on your scan, the pics are so lovely :cloud9: the 4D one is awesome... such detail, it's amazing!!

Sheryl, you're doing whats best for you in your situation, hope you Mum soon realises that :hugs:

Qwk... WOWeeeee.... look at those legs... they're about the same size as my arms :rofl:


----------



## bbygurl719

Theres nothing wrong with being on medicaid. I'm on medicaid and so are my step childeren. my sister in law was on medicaid for her pregnancy too. i dont work i just recieve unemployment and OH works a really good paying job. but that money is going towards all the baby stuff... how does ur mom exspect u to pay for all ur doctor visitts and all the baby stuff?


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs AJ...love the picks...do you want nub guesses??


----------



## McBumpy

Hi, 
Thought i'd pop along on this thread as i'm due in November (23rd) although not had my actual dating scan yet - just a few 'emergency' scans due to bleeds (i have a hematoma)

Not had chance to read through all the posts as there are so many, lol, but hope you are all doing well :)
Me & hubby are expecting our 2nd child - we already have a 2 year old little girl who is amazing :) !

Symptoms i've had so far are: 
Sickness since 5 weeks! Mainly on a night, sleepy more often and going from being overly hungry to no appetite lol :) x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks ladies! :flower: And yes I would love guesses! (is there a nub, I can't even tell :haha:).


----------



## fides

McBumpy, welcome!!

MrsAJ - congrats!! wonderful pics!!

So, last day of the 14th week - apparently, once I'm 14 weeks gone, according to my OB, tomorrow is the magical day where, suddenly, my morning sickness will disappear, I'll get all of my energy back, AND my bloat bump will magically vanish. :haha: I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I don' think there is a magical day, sounds nice though...you still feeling sick?? My sickness has eased up alot, but I still feel tired all the time.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks Fides, I sure hope your OB is right! I cant wait for that magical day!


----------



## DrGomps

MrsAJ, I think :pink: but its a bit hard to tell since the baby is curling up...at first glance looks :blue: but the nub is in line with the spine...so I would say girl. Whens your next scan?? Love the 3D!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks, I was so surprised they did the 3d! Next scan isn't for 7 more weeks. I feel like its a girl, too, but will have to wait to know for sure.


----------



## sherylb

McBumpy said:


> Hi,
> Thought i'd pop along on this thread as i'm due in November (23rd) although not had my actual dating scan yet - just a few 'emergency' scans due to bleeds (i have a hematoma)
> 
> Not had chance to read through all the posts as there are so many, lol, but hope you are all doing well :)
> Me & hubby are expecting our 2nd child - we already have a 2 year old little girl who is amazing :) !
> 
> Symptoms i've had so far are:
> Sickness since 5 weeks! Mainly on a night, sleepy more often and going from being overly hungry to no appetite lol :) x

Finally someone else with my EDD!! Welcome!!


----------



## McBumpy

Hi sherylb - nice to know we are sharing dates (unless our dating scans tell us differently lol) xox


----------



## sherylb

Well, I am just getting to have my first appointment today in 45 minutes so I will hopefully have a dating scan soon.


----------



## toiatoi

MummyCat said:


> Welcome ladies!!! Toiatoi.. would you like me to put you down as 18th or 11th on our list on the front page, I'm currently keeping track while k8y is on holiday??? :D
> 
> Thanks BBY!!
> 
> Repo hope you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:

Sorry for the late reply, I've been having computer issue lol. The 18th is fine


----------



## McBumpy

sherylb said:


> Well, I am just getting to have my first appointment today in 45 minutes so I will hopefully have a dating scan soon.

I have my first MW app tomorrow morning so should hopefully get a dating scan through soon after :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> Well, I am just getting to have my first appointment today in 45 minutes so I will hopefully have a dating scan soon.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies, its been a while since i have been on. How are we all doing?

Im in 2nd tri now :wohoo: And felt a few big kicks over the weekend. They were that strong if someone had their hand on my tummy they would have felt them to :cloud9:


xx


----------



## fides

wow - that's really neat - huge congrats on feeling the baby!!


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

Haven't popped in for a while...hope everyone and bumps are all okay?

I have my scan next tuesday...but I still don't feel pregnant...after how sick I was with my other 2 it is making me so blimmin paranoid that something is wrong :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I am giving in (to agree to doctor) and changing my dates to LMP. My edd is changed to November 17. 

Baby's heartbeat was beautiful on dopplar. Strong 160.

I am not sure about this but my doctor said that Medicaid doesn't cover sonograms at all unless the doctor says the baby is underweight/overweight or something is wrong. I need to call my healthplan and see what they say.

Ok, called and that is bad information. The nurses that told me they cover 3 are correct.


----------



## bbygurl719

were i live medicaid covers 1 sonogram.. unless the suspect somthing wrong or u r high risk!


----------



## repogirl813

ohhhh thursday can't get here any quicker!!! I need to see me lo one the monitor again and really need someone to tell me the bleed at the placenta is getting smaller! Wish I could try my doppler again but I have no clue what box it's packed in!!!


----------



## LoolaBear

hello ladies, how are we all? ive been popping on and off on my phone recently so not been posting (it takes forever to post on my phone!) 
ive been feeling strong flutters recently, and got some really strong kicking sounds when i got hte doppler out the other day. HB was really strong and loud as well. things are looking up and ive got a good feeling this time round.
sickness is calming down alot but tiredness is kicking in overtime lol
cant wait to catch up. x


----------



## tlh97990

sherylb said:


> Ok, I am giving in (to agree to doctor) and changing my dates to LMP. My edd is changed to November 17.
> 
> Baby's heartbeat was beautiful on dopplar. Strong 160.
> 
> I am not sure about this but my doctor said that Medicaid doesn't cover sonograms at all unless the doctor says the baby is underweight/overweight or something is wrong. I need to call my healthplan and see what they say.
> 
> Ok, called and that is bad information. The nurses that told me they cover 3 are correct.

i have medicaid and it covered my first one at 8 weeks because of an unknown LMP and some bleeding after the internal exam. im also getting one between 16 and20 weeks. i'm pretty sure medicaid at least covers an ultrasound between 16 and 20 weeks to make sure everything is going ok and they'll cover any other that your doctor feels is necessary


----------



## sherylb

Yeah it just kind of sounds like my doctor is very very honest about whether they are needed or not.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> Yeah it just kind of sounds like my doctor is very very honest about whether they are needed or not.

I am glad the appt. went well and you heard a strong HB :thumbup: Hopefully you can get it sorted out so you get at least one scan!


----------



## diz

repogirl - i'll keep my fingers crossed for you. only one more day to go. what time is your scan?

loolabear - congratulations on feeling baby flutters and kicks - thats so exciting.

my scan is booked for friday at 2.00 :thumbup:


----------



## twinbabymomma

Hiaa, im new to BnB, my name is nella i am 20 and i am currently 11 weeks and 4 days with *twins*.. I am so excited and i cannot wait to have double trouble
I am due on the 19/11/11 and my 12 week scan is next week.
My fiance is waaay excited so is all my family, I cannot wait to see what those two cute faces look like. I am already feeling flutters (mini kicks) from both *twinnies* and its so amazing. Ive only been sick 4 times but i take about 5 hours to eat a 30 minute meal because i feel nauseated at meal times. I already know everything about twins as ive done my whole research over and over again.. i reckon my twins are fraternal cos their in different sacs but whatever the outcome.. *I love my chubs and chunk millions and trillions  xx*


----------



## DrGomps

awe congrats twinbabymamma and welcome to bnb!! :flower:

Loola and Laura, congrats on feeling kicks so early!! This is my first so I don't expect to feel it for a while. Doesn't mean I don't concentrate really hard and try to feel it!! LOL!

AFM, 3rd OB appt today. Not sure what she is going to do that is new, besides maybe go over the nuchal results, maybe listen for babys heartbeat again?


----------



## repogirl813

ty diz my appt is at 10am for the sonogram


----------



## qwk

Loola and Laura - very cool! i keep wondering if i am feeling baby move - i try to be really still and just ... _feel_ ... and i do feel things that i think are maybe baby flutters, but it's really difficult to know!

sheryl, glad your appointment went well :)

repo - really wishing the best for you tomorrow!!!

welcome twinbabymommy!

good luck today Dr. G! Yeah, I bet you will just listen to baby... and at my next one I think we are doing additional bloodwork re: things like spina bifida... 

so i figured i would finally post my "bump progress" pics... i could finally see some difference (besides just increasing bust and waist lines) today, looks like it's got a bit of a curve to it now! the first pic is from six week PG, and the other is from today at 13 weeks:


----------



## tlh97990

im 13 weeks with my first and i felt some fluttering the last two nights it scared me at first because i was always told you wont feel your baby for awhile with ur first pregnancy but i guess im different lol


----------



## McBumpy

Had my 1st MW app this morning and all went well :)
Because i had a scan when i was 10+5 due to a bleed from my hematoma i won't need another scan untill 20 weeks (unless they need to check on the hematoma size ets) so my dates staying the same for 23rd Nov :D 

Tummy is getting bigger by the week, been feeling some strange sensations but thinking its to early at this stage for it to be baby? Hope everyone is doing fine :)

x


----------



## repogirl813

I as well have been feeling very light flutters not sure if it's the baby or not


----------



## fides

twinbaby, congrats on feeling your twins already, and welcome!!

qwk, lovely bump pics!! 

good luck to everyone with scans/appts!!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome twinbabymomma. 

Hope everyone's scans bring only good news and nice surprises. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

Pip, huge congrats on 11 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Thank you. I can't quite believe it myself. Looks like I might actually be having a baby!

Pip x


----------



## fides

:wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats pip on 11 weeks! 

Great bump qwk! 

Fides, love the avatar pic, I assume thats you and DH??


----------



## fides

yep, on Easter - thanks!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome twinbaby :dance: congrats on your twinnies :)

Qwk... loving your bump pics!! Definite bump growing there! :wohoo:

Pip, happy 11 weeks! :flower: 

Repo... how did things go? All okay?? :hugs:

Fides... love the new avatar!! :flower:


----------



## chloe18.

due 5th of november :happydance: xx


----------



## mummapie

Hello ladies. I'm back, I have been checking up on the thread but just not posting. Ive been in a very bad place for the last few weeks and I'm putting it down to raging hormones and a past of depression. But I'm trying to sort my head out and focus on what's best for beanie. Good to hear everyone's nice news, only gone back a page or so.


----------



## qwk

:hugs: mummapie

repo - hope it goes well today...!

thought i would share with you guys the first item i made for our baby - a patchwork sleep-sack :D i've spent so much time sewing stuff for my niece, it's exciting to actually make something for _my very own baby_!
 



Attached Files:







Sleep Sack Front.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









Sleep Sack Back.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shortie1990

Hey I'm due 25/11/11 :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

welcome shorty and chloe


----------



## DrGomps

welcome chloe and shorty :hi:

qwk, Ohmigoodness, you are so talented!! I LOVE IT!!!! 

Repo, good luck today, I will be thinking about you during your appt. What time zone are you??? I know its at 10 am right??


----------



## k8y

QWK that is stunning. I love homemade things. :)


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, congrats on 15 weeks hun!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

OMG Qwk, that is adorable!

Mummpie - I am sorry you have been in a bad place, I've been there and I know how lonely it can be. Big Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## fides

chloe, shortie - welcome!

mumma - i'm sorry things are difficult right now. :hugs:

qwk, the sleep sack is adorable! i'm a bit jealous b/c i wish i could sew like that! very cute!


----------



## lilashwee

can i join in too im due the 25th :D


----------



## fides

welcome, lila!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. Im not doing to good lately. Been feeling very unwell. Waiting on the doctor to call me back . Called them at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## ellie27

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone. Im not doing to good lately. Been feeling very unwell. Waiting on the doctor to call me back . Called them at 8:30 this morning.

Hi, hope you are ok and get to speak with your doc soon:flower:


----------



## ellie27

Hi, november-mums-to-be!


I better update.... as I have not been on this board for a while.. am hanging around in 1st tri!!

At 6wks I had a huge gush of red fresh blood, soaked through my underwear. An early scan at 6wks showed the sac which was great. And follow-up scan at 8wks showed baby looking perfect.

At 9+5 I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler! About 180bpm.

From 10wks I have been feeling some movements.

At 11+2 while I was laying down in bed reading my book I felt baby move, put my hand low below my belly button and there was a wee lump sticking out!! It has happened quite a few times now - cant believe so early too - I never had any of this with my first til at least 19wks!!

We had our first booking-in appt/scan appt combined together on tuesday and it was fab!!

All is well.

My date has been moved to 18th November.

Here are a couple of pics.....
 



Attached Files:







scan 11+4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1









scan at 11+4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## repogirl813

ok all back from my appt it was soo soo nice to see the baby bouncing all over the place, the sonographer was gonna try to take a gender guess but baby was way to rolly and bouncy and the cord was laying between the legs so that didnt happen. the hb after 5 minutes of trying due to baby just bouncing everywhere came in at 144bpm. The bleed has gotten smaller in the 2 weeks time, yet now i have also been told i now have placenta previa, when can i get to the happy and healthy part of this pregnancy?


----------



## DrGomps

Lovely pics Ellie, thats brilliant that you felt her!! Can't wait for that to start!!


----------



## DrGomps

Repo, great that the bleed is smaller, not so good about the placenta previa :( what does that mean for your pregnancy??? Also, do you still have to be on bedrest??


----------



## DrGomps

bby (Amanda) whats wrong hun???


----------



## repogirl813

drgomps, i really don't kno what that means for my pregnancy, they said the doctor would followup with it when i see him next thursday. I am still on strict light duty/modified bed rest but she said i will probably stay that way til both my issues are resolved completely.

bby, i hope you get some answers and start feeling better!!


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... lots to catch up on! 

Welcome Shorty, Chloe and Lila! :flower: congrats on your pregnancies! 

Bby... hope you feel better soon hun! Keep us updated!! :hugs:

Mummapie..are you okay hun?? you poor thing, Hope you feel better soon and glad to have you back! 

Ellie... gosh that must have been a shock to you! So pleased all is okay!! :hugs: baby looks really cute in the scan! :cloud9:

Repo.. bless you sweets...glad scan was okay! the placenta can move and more than often does, so there is a chance that it might move out the way as you get further along... I take it they're going to give you extra scans to keep checking? cos placenta previa late in pregnancy will most certainly mean c-section and big time 'take it easy' as any bleeding is very bad news!! :hugs: KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!! :flower:

Right... I think that's everyone! 

I had appt yesterday with a consultant.. he wants my BP monitored more this pregnancy as I had high BP with Lottie and apparently it happens earlier with the 2nd. Also need a glucose test at 24 weeks due to my weight! I'm overweight... but not severely.. I guess he's just being cautious and giving me complete care! 

:hi: to everyone and hope you're all okay! x


----------



## tlh97990

sorry to hear about the placenta previa i saw one woman was on bedrest her entire pregnancy from 13 weeks on due to that but she had beautiful healthy baby girl. just take it easy!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Doctor called back didn't help me much. I have been feeling really weak. More sick to my belly than i have ever been. Got heart burn. Feeling really hot and flushed. But no fever. Got a cough. And all they told me to do is taking tums. Grr


----------



## babyhopes2010

.My Bump
heres my 1st pic,no bump meh :haha:
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg
iv lost 7lb so where did that come from :shock:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/2/dscn1766cr.jpg
https://img84.imageshack.us/img84/576/bumpz.jpg
13 weeks 
https://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

lovely bump baby hopes!! 

Awe, amanda, get some rest and drink lots of water. Sorry the doctor was no help. :hugs:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

hi all hope its not to late to join, ive been given the 16/17th Nov as due date but will find out for sure on 11th when i go for my scan. 

am i the only one who hasn't had morning sickness?

this is my 1st and was really expecting it to be living up to the haunting stories my mates have told. but its been a breeze bar the achyness and tiredness.
:hug:


----------



## sherylb

I haven't had any either.


----------



## pip7890

It's okay ladies. I've been having your MS for you! No need to thank me :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

I am sooo excited! A friend on a different thread posted about this deal Wal-Mart is having that costs less than 1/2 of what I had picked out for the crib and mattress. So I got a very highly rated crib and mattress for $150 total with free in-store pickup.  In the cherry I wanted too.

So we ordered it.


----------



## tlh97990

i was nauseous but i didnt throw up ever thank god! however at 9 weeks i ended up with the flu and that had me throwing up for 2 days and i ended up having to go to the hospital to get fluids :(


----------



## qwk

aw thank you ladies for all the sweet compliments! i do love to sew, wish that was my job!

lovely bumpage babyhopes!! love the progression

welcome ellie, glad to hear everything is going well now, great pics too!

repo - so glad baby was bouncing around in there merrily! sad about the new problem, but that can go away right? fingers crossed that it will!

bbygurl - hope you are feeling better...

mummycat - hard to believe you are overweight, you certainly look very slim and beautiful in your pic! hoping your BP remains normal for this pregnancy... ugh i would be very sad if i had to watch foods that cause high BP (i.e., salt. i love salt)..

congrats on the find sherryl :D

i also lucked out on finding an ebay seller who has several yards of the goldfish fabric i want for our baby's crib set... it's from a few years ago and i could not find it in any stores! yay!

OH and i am pretty dang sure i felt baby move this morning! i was in the car, and this ke$ha song came on (lots of bass) and i am almost positive i felt the little one. i know they say you are not supposed to yet if it's your first pregnancy, but i really think i did!


----------



## babyhopes2010

its tommorow :yipee:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

thanks everyone :) when would you say the best time to start buying all the big items.

i already have steraliser and bottles, bath and a bagful of clothes... is that to much too early?

5 days til scan :)
:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk... bless you! That pic was taken in Feb this year... the day before my 30th birthday! :) We conceived about 5 days later! :rofl: I'm quite tall so it's not as noticeable in my face etc... it's mostly my tum and hips and thighs... :rofl: I could do with losing 30lb's.... maybe a bit more! I feel confident in working on weight loss after bubs arrives. I will have two kiddies to run around after so fingers crossed i can make slow and steady progess on it!

Good luck babyhopes... looking forward to hearing all about it! 

1stTimeAround... I would say that it's up to you and OH and when you feel ready to buy stuff... what's right for some isn't right for others! personally, I waited till after my 12 week scan with my daughter before we started buying things, but I had a miscarriage before her, so I was a little nervous. This time round we haven't bought anything as we don't need much. I'll get some new bottles and some little nappies in closer to the time...then just need to get down all the newborn stuff out the loft! :rofl: 

Enjoy buying everything.... because it's such a thrill choosing what you want for your little baby!!


----------



## DrGomps

1st time...I have bought some outfits/toys/bibs etc. I actually got a lot of childrens books that I loved growing up...feeling nostalgic. Once my LO's ears are more developed I will start reading to her. SOmeone gave us a bassinet. But I am waiting until after my baby showers (and yes plural, one in california and one in new york!) to see what we are going to buy for ourselves..the most expensive items will be the carseat/stroller/crib/glider and breastpump. THe breast pump is tax deductable so I will probably get it myself...I am asking my inlaws to get the glider and my folks to get the crib.


----------



## DrGomps

yay, babyhopes for a scan tomorrow!!! 12 days until my gender scan!!!


----------



## qwk

1stTimeAround - i also say do whatever feels right when it comes to purchases for baby!

this is our first, and we have really not bought anything yet (i bought a pack of onesies on a whim during my TWW; and my mom bought baby a picture book and some letter flashcards - i think that's it!). BUT this week i bought fabric for baby sheets, and so when we go to ikea this weekend we are going to get the crib too :)

i have, however, hashed out nearly my entire registry already, lol! we still have it set to "private" - and uhh actually DH doesn't even know about it i think. i like to introduce him to baby items one at a time rather than in a lump :) i couldn't help it, i'm a planner! i wanted to do all the boring research stuff, like on car seats, etc., while i had nothing to do in the first 12 weeks!


----------



## bbygurl719

I've gotten a couple onsies! My mom found a crib and car seat stroller set with the base for the car at a yard sale


----------



## bbygurl719

But everything else were waiting till we find out the gender. I'm 12 weeks today.


----------



## bbygurl719

oh i wanted to let everyone kno im feeling alot better today. other than i might have a little cold. I had a dream last night that i had twin boys. it was an amazing dream. in my dream i got to see what the 1st one looked like but woke up before the 2nd one came out lol. i have some new names picked out being if its twin i want to keep the names close!


----------



## DrGomps

whens your scan bby? You could still be having twins right??

qwk, do you have an etsy page?? hehehe...I can't wait to see your goldfish crib sheets/bumper. If I ever get the spare time I might start one for my embroidery/knitting projects...but most likely I will just make it for baby...could make some side $$ though...hehe.


----------



## bbygurl719

yes i could still be having twins. i go tuesday at 2:30 for my ultrasound and trust me i cant wait to find out.


----------



## DrGomps

yay and happy 12 weeks hun!!


----------



## fides

1sttime, welcome & lucky you on the lack of morning sickness! ;)

ellie, wonderful scan pics!! sorry you had a scare earlier on; i am so happy you're having good news now - i can't wait to feel this baby!

repo, glad the baby's okay, even if you didn't get a peak at the gender! Sorry about the placenta previa - i hope, like mummy said, that it moves.

bby, glad you're feeling better!

sheryl, congrats on the crib deal!!


as for collecting items for the baby, we've begun already - had some stuff last time, and i've bought things as i see them for a great deal here and there. i won't know the gender until i've delivered the baby and my DH tells me what it is, but my sister has a bunch of baby girl clothes and my sis-in-law a bunch of baby boy clothes that they're willing to pass on, so i think we're set either way, at least for the beginning. we'll probably buy a few outfits of each, though, just for the fun of it. :)


----------



## diz

Hey ladies, i had my scan today and it was great. They have put me forward a week, so im 12+6. I couldn't get a glimps of the nub, and you cant see anything on my scan photo (please feel free to check it out in the fist tri message board) so i have no idea what it is. 
xx


----------



## sherylb

Its turned the wrong way :-(


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi ladies :hi: Goodness, I have missed sooo much. Well done on all the good scans and woohoo for second tri :happydance:

Anyhoo, had my NT scan and all looks good - measured 1.4 cm on average so I think thats good but still have to wait a few weeks for blood results then will know all is well for sure. [-o&lt;

Bubs looks great and they put me forward again so now past 13 weeks :happydance: Had to argue with midwife as she said it was impossible for me to hear baby on the doppler at 13 weeks never mind at 9.1 weeks. She was adamant it was my own heartbeat and would not accept any different!!!

Thankfully, I had it recorded on my phone. Well her face was a picture and she finally agreed that it was def bubs. I could tell she was really annoyed LOL but I thought it was really funny.


----------



## fides

diz, congrats on the scan!!

vic, that midwife sounds quite ridiculous!


----------



## Vicvicx

OMG!!! I have had two funny looking bruises on mu tummy for the past few weeks. I was having a look in the bath and I had finally noticed they are stretch marks alreday :nope:

Can't believe it!!! Anyone else??


----------



## DrGomps

no stretchies yet, thank god! Sorry hun. :hugs:

Can't believe your midwife!! Maybe she was the one I argued with on here...she thought it was terrible for me to promote use of dopplers at home and gave me so much crap!! LOL!! Would've loved to see her face.


----------



## sherylb

My doctor actually told me he was surprised we could hear the heartbeat this week. But we heard it twice.  I had my lovely pelvic exam yesterday and he said that my birth canal is narrow and if the baby is more than 7.5 lbs I will need a C-section. So I am planning on having a section. I know that my brother and I were over 8 and it's the same in DH's family. Doctor said that is indeed genetic.


----------



## Vicvicx

DrGomps said:


> no stretchies yet, thank god! Sorry hun. :hugs:
> 
> Can't believe your midwife!! Maybe she was the one I argued with on here...she thought it was terrible for me to promote use of dopplers at home and gave me so much crap!! LOL!! Would've loved to see her face.

Midwives are an absolute god send to us mummies to be and I think they do a fabulous job. 

BUT even they sometimes get it wrong. I wasn't aware of your little spat about home dopplers but I don't see any harm in them. Sure we panic if it takes a bit to find bubs BUT compare that to all the days where it puts us at ease and stops all the unneeded worry, then it wins hands down in my book :thumbup:

As I said, no offence intended to midwives as most are great :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

My pics in my journal :)


----------



## Vicvicx

babyhopes2010 said:


> My pics in my journal :)


Fantastic pcs :wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

I didn't mean any disrespect for midwives either...I am sure they hate having the pregnant moms worry, but honestly, I love my doppler, they are not for everyone, I just think everyone needs to make that decision for themselves!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i still cant find HB and i just had perfect scan so im binning mine :haha:


----------



## sherylb

DH thinks the doctor had a bit of a hard time finding the heartbeat so I am glad I don't have a dopplar at home. I will get to hear it every time I go in to see the doctor anyway.


----------



## Vicvicx

DrGomps said:


> I didn't mean any disrespect for midwives either...I am sure they hate having the pregnant moms worry, but honestly, I love my doppler, they are not for everyone, I just think everyone needs to make that decision for themselves!!

No I didn't mean it to sound like that I thought you were disrespectful at all. I have seen a few times the minute anyone mentions anything not entirely positive about midwives, it seems to start a big debate with angry views and lets the thread down etc etc. :flower:

I agree its a personal decision that is different for everyone and no-one should push their views into someone else x


----------



## Vicvicx

P.S how cute is your bump :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg
its so fricking cute:cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Great pics Babyhopes.

Pip x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

wow its such a clear pic babyhope. got mine on wed can't wait :happydance:

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPq24x_MZt0
ignore my awww's lol


----------



## repogirl813

on the conversation of dopplers with my placenta previa I guess my placenta is also anterior which I why I haven't found baby with my home dopller, thank goodness I was really beginning to think I was just wayy tooo fat lol


----------



## fides

babyhopes, great video!!


----------



## MummyCat

I have great respect for midwives (though some can sometimes be too opinionated) but Health Visitors are another story!! :grr: I got made to feel like a bad Mum for stopping breastfeeding... even when it was the right move for us! 

Babyhopes... gorgeous pic and video!! :cloud9:


----------



## curiosa

hi, I just had my first scan yesterday. can you updated my DUE DATE? it's now *17 november !
*I gained a week :happydance: and am now 12+2. Hope that means I don't have to endure all the vomiting much longer! with my first I stopped throwing up at 14+ weeks:happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

MummyCat said:


> I have great respect for midwives (though some can sometimes be too opinionated) but Health Visitors are another story!! :grr: I got made to feel like a bad Mum for stopping breastfeeding... even when it was the right move for us!
> 
> Babyhopes... gorgeous pic and video!! :cloud9:

Thats terrible mummycat :ban: You're right, sometimes they forget that we do actually know our own bodies (and babies) even first timers and don't really give us any credit. 

My friend had a horrible time with her health visitor and ended up in tears every time she visited as she was made to feel like a bad mum too. :growlmad:


----------



## diz

Vicvicx said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> I have great respect for midwives (though some can sometimes be too opinionated) but Health Visitors are another story!! :grr: I got made to feel like a bad Mum for stopping breastfeeding... even when it was the right move for us!
> 
> Babyhopes... gorgeous pic and video!! :cloud9:
> 
> Thats terrible mummycat :ban: You're right, sometimes they forget that we do actually know our own bodies (and babies) even first timers and don't really give us any credit.
> 
> My friend had a horrible time with her health visitor and ended up in tears every time she visited as she was made to feel like a bad mum too. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I agree with you girlies. What is it with health visitors? https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac249/Defirish/Smilies/angry.gif Firstly, no one should be made to BF - it the mothers choice. And they are so judgmental....and they speak down to you!!!! There is a particular HV in my area and i could slap her just as soon as look at her....and im a very placid person.


----------



## DrGomps

we don't get HV...so I can't really relate...

repo, thats a bummer that your placenta is anterior. boo!! Hopefully you can hear your baby soon!!


----------



## qwk

just wanted to say happy mother's day to all the current and soon-to-be mommies! er, in the USA anyway, that is today :D


----------



## DrGomps

woohoo!! so for all you US mommies is your DH/OH doing something to celebrate you?? I told DH I expect a card at the very least, of course he is gone right now for the funeral...and when he comes back we will have two celebrations...me obtaining my second Masters degree and PhD candidacy and of course our growing baby!! :D


----------



## sun

It's Mothers Day in Canada too - my OH got me a lovely E-card from LO. :dohh:
https://www.someecards.com/mothers-...me-to-the-detriment-of-your-own-mental-health :haha:


----------



## sun

repo - I had an anterior placenta with my 1st LO and it took them much longer to find the HB via doppler (16 weeks or more - can't exactly remember) I also didn't feel movements until 24 weeks! And I'm quite slim as well. That doesn't happen to everyone though - lots of ladies hear the HB and feel movements much sooner - just wanted to warn you that it can take much longer with an AP! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!!


----------



## repogirl813

sun said:


> repo - I had an anterior placenta with my 1st LO and it took them much longer to find the HB via doppler (16 weeks or more - can't exactly remember) I also didn't feel movements until 24 weeks! And I'm quite slim as well. That doesn't happen to everyone though - lots of ladies hear the HB and feel movements much sooner - just wanted to warn you that it can take much longer with an AP! :hugs:



sun did your ap ever move away, they said with mine where it is is also placenta previa and if it doesnt move i will have to deliver via csection


----------



## MummyCat

Vicvicx said:


> Thats terrible mummycat :ban: You're right, sometimes they forget that we do actually know our own bodies (and babies) even first timers and don't really give us any credit.
> 
> My friend had a horrible time with her health visitor and ended up in tears every time she visited as she was made to feel like a bad mum too. :growlmad:

Oh your poor friend!! I will never let one of them make me feel that way again! In fact when we got to the weaning stage...we did what we felt was right for our child, when we felt it was right for her (ie.. she let us know she was ready) and I monitored her weight every week to ensure she was following her curve perfectly... that way I knew we were doing it just perfectly for her! When they asked me if I had any questions about weaning... I said NO THANK YOU! :rofl: and just carried on my way! 



diz said:


> I agree with you girlies. What is it with health visitors? https://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac249/Defirish/Smilies/angry.gif Firstly, no one should be made to BF - it the mothers choice. And they are so judgmental....and they speak down to you!!!! There is a particular HV in my area and i could slap her just as soon as look at her....and im a very placid person.

LOVE your smiley hun! Yeah, one of them in our area was a very quiet, pleasant looking but had a way of saying things that was just atrocious!!
There really should be a section somewhere on this forum warning first time Mum's about health visitors and how to deal with them so that they don't spend any time feeling like a bad Mum!! 



qwk said:


> just wanted to say happy mother's day to all the current and soon-to-be mommies! er, in the USA anyway, that is today :D

Happy Mothers Day to those in America, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa!! :dance: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

I haven't been here for a while but wanted to wish you all a wonderful Mother's Day!!! :flower:


----------



## sun

repogirl813 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> repo - I had an anterior placenta with my 1st LO and it took them much longer to find the HB via doppler (16 weeks or more - can't exactly remember) I also didn't feel movements until 24 weeks! And I'm quite slim as well. That doesn't happen to everyone though - lots of ladies hear the HB and feel movements much sooner - just wanted to warn you that it can take much longer with an AP! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sun did your ap ever move away, they said with mine where it is is also placenta previa and if it doesnt move i will have to deliver via csectionClick to expand...

Mine was very low at first, but not low enough to be PP. It did move up a bit however, as it wasn't as low later on as it was at first. But it stayed anterior the whole time. I hope yours inches up as well!! My MW also said PP can move out of the way. xxx


----------



## Tish5478

Firstly Happy Mothers Day all US mommies!!! :hugs:

I can't believe how Health Visitors can be - they are professionals who's job remit is to assist women - how can they be so awful! One of my friends who is a midwife, had a real tough time with hers because she needed advice when her baby was 6 months with breastfeeding and they couldn't help her telling her they only knew about formula feeding!!!! Outrageous! :growlmad:

Today I officially move to my second trimester as I am now 14 weeks - yay!!! And even better, I have finally heard the heartbeat!!!!! :happydance: So so so so happy! It's the best sound in the world. My little one laying there, heart beating so clearly!!! What wonderful reassurance! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else has had good weekends :hugs:
xxx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Tish on reaching the second trimester!!! :D


----------



## sherylb

Tish5478 said:


> Firstly Happy Mothers Day all US mommies!!! :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe how Health Visitors can be - they are professionals who's job remit is to assist women - how can they be so awful! One of my friends who is a midwife, had a real tough time with hers because she needed advice when her baby was 6 months with breastfeeding and they couldn't help her telling her they only knew about formula feeding!!!! Outrageous! :growlmad:
> 
> Today I officially move to my second trimester as I am now 14 weeks - yay!!! And even better, I have finally heard the heartbeat!!!!! :happydance: So so so so happy! It's the best sound in the world. My little one laying there, heart beating so clearly!!! What wonderful reassurance! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone else has had good weekends :hugs:
> xxx

Do you know what the rate was? Mine was 160 this week.


----------



## Tish5478

It was about 150 and was so clear. Funny as Wednesday just gone, couldn't hear anything but the whirring of the placenta!!


----------



## sherylb

I think they have to be just right. My doctor was surprised we were able to hear mine at 11.5 weeks.


----------



## babyhopes2010

mine was 135bpm surely thats rather low :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes, normal is between 120 and 180. Mine used to be higher (165) no around 145. It gets slower as the baby grows. :flower:


----------



## qwk

good morning ladies!

we had a lovely mother's day yesterday, or well, at least until midafternoon when i got a raging headache and crumpled into a ball on the couch

we went to church, and had our first stranger guess that i was pregnant! so i guess i really DO have a little bump going!! :D then DH took me to a mother's day brunch and a walk by the river, which was lovely :) and finally we video-chatted with my mom as she opened her mother's day gift (one of those photo-printers where you can email the photos directly to the printer - for all the pics of the little one!).

and then i got a headache and slept for like 14 hours. hooray!

Tish - yay for 2nd trimester!

glad more of you guys are finding your baby's heartbeats :)


----------



## bbygurl719

12 weeks 2 days. my mom kept saying yesterday look at ur belly its getting big lol.. tomorrow i have my 12 week scan im so excited i cant wait. yesterday when i was at my moms house i let everyone hear babys heartbeat on doppler i had the heartbeat up at 167bpm.
 



Attached Files:







Img_00100.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

Your belly is growing fast. DH is still joking about mine being twins or triplets and the doctor said there is no way of knowing at this point without an ultrasound. So he has at least several more weeks of saying that.


----------



## fides

curiosa, congrats on the scan!

DrG, congrats on the 2nd master's!

Tish, yay for B&B's 2nd trimester!

qwk, is the headache gone now?

bbygur, good luck with the scan!


afm, DH surprised me with a bunch of maternity clothes yesterday for Mother's Day. :flower:


----------



## tlh97990

happy late mother's day to everyone!! tomorrow i'm 14 weeks and couldn't be happier. today i seen my lawyer again (about getting fired for being pregnant) and they decided to take the case so if all goes well i'll be getting a settlement or at least back pay from my former employer (and hopefully some people lose their jobs) yay!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4918/6w5d.jpg

HUGE!!!
13 wkshttps://img852.imageshack.us/img852/8950/13weeks.jpg

My bump looks like its shrunk but is more roundy lol
https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/992/14wks.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Lovely pics! Looking good. 

Pip x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

sherylb said:


> Your belly is growing fast. DH is still joking about mine being twins or triplets and the doctor said there is no way of knowing at this point without an ultrasound. So he has at least several more weeks of saying that.


im getting that of OH family lol. they say im big for 12 weeks but will soon find out tomorrow at scan :)


----------



## Nyn

just popping in to say hello ladies :)

hope everyone is doing well! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: everyone! Some lovely looking bumps! Good luck for those who have scans today! Very excited for you!! 

Fides.. how lovely of your hubby!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## repogirl813

good luck bby and 1sttime with your scans today!!! and anyone else that may have one today as well


----------



## DrGomps

ooh bby and 1st time, can't wait to see the pics!! :dance:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

mines nt til 2moz afternoon after 3 which is a nightmare cos its just a longer wait. will have pic up asap.

am reeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllly excited :)


----------



## tjayne07

can you put an angel next to mine please...i passed my baby at 2:50pm yesterday:cry:


----------



## qwk

tjayne - i am so very sorry :( :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Vicvicx

Tjayne - so sorry hun, sending gentle :hugs: your way x


----------



## DrGomps

tjayne07 said:


> can you put an angel next to mine please...i passed my baby at 2:50pm yesterday:cry:

so sorry for your loss hun!! :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

tjayne I am sooo very sorry!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh tjayne.... so sorry to hear your news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tish5478

TJayne! Awful news - so so sorry for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tjayne07 said:


> can you put an angel next to mine please...i passed my baby at 2:50pm yesterday:cry:

So very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry for your loss tjayne

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Scan went good. they didnt say anything about my dates changing. i have to go back on june 7th for another ultrasound i have placenta preiva. but my lo was bouncing around in there durning the whole scan it was amazing!!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00101.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10









Img_00102.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Cute pics bby!


----------



## qwk

lovely bbygurl, congrats!


----------



## tayna77

may i join the group, due 11/4/2011:thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Amanda what do those words say? I am assuming it is not twins now for sure?


----------



## MyTurnYet

bbygurl, beautiful pics...love how clearly you can see the little hand!


----------



## k8y

tjayne.. so so sorry. xx


----------



## you&me

Eeeeeekkkkssss...it is scan day!!! :wacko:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

you&me said:


> Eeeeeekkkkssss...it is scan day!!! :wacko:

same here!!! :) what time you going? i got 3.20pm so keeping busyfrom 7.30 this morning... good luck :) x


----------



## you&me

1stTimeAround said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeekkkkssss...it is scan day!!! :wacko:
> 
> same here!!! :) what time you going? i got 3.20pm so keeping busyfrom 7.30 this morning... good luck :) xClick to expand...

Mine is 12.30pm...really really nervous this time, I think it's because I haven't felt any symptoms like I did with the 2 girls.

Good luck for yours :flower:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

you&me said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeeekkkkssss...it is scan day!!! :wacko:
> 
> same here!!! :) what time you going? i got 3.20pm so keeping busyfrom 7.30 this morning... good luck :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is 12.30pm...really really nervous this time, I think it's because I haven't felt any symptoms like I did with the 2 girls.
> 
> Good luck for yours :flower:Click to expand...

this is my first and had no symptoms at all... x


----------



## Huggles

Just realised that I somehow managed to unsubscribe from this thread about a week ago. :dohh:

Haven't read all the posts since then as there are just too much.

Oh well, i'm back here now!


----------



## qwk

good luck you&me and 1sttimearound!

and welcome back huggles ;)

i've been sewing little wool diaper covers for baby (as we plan to cloth diaper) - did two yesterday - one as a pair of pants with an insert ("longies") and one tiny diaper cover ("soaker"). i can't get over how SMALL everything is!! i've looked up how to lanolize everything and ordered my lanolin. it has really made me excited for baby!!

hope you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## Huggles

I'm also planning to do cloth diapers. My cousin has an online cloth diaper business and she said she wants to give us some as a gift. I chose the econobums prefolds.


----------



## DrGomps

bby, great scan pics!!

goodluck ladies who have scans today!!

Qwk, I love how crafty you are!

Don't think we will cloth diaper...we don't have a washer in our apt for one...and I am going to have to work full time so...disposable for us!!

my allergies have been just dreadful....nothing helps. :( But DH is back and we got to celebrate me passing my exam / mothersday yesterday and finally catch up on some housework (we moved in over a month ago and still have things in boxes!!). But he is back to the grind, working 7 days a week, 12 hour days and I am back to doing everything myself...but luckily he let me hire a cleaning service tomorrow!! hehehe


----------



## qwk

huggles - neat! are you planning to use econobum covers too? 

my brother and SIL have cloth diapered their now 15 month old, and it's gone really well. they used mainly PUL covers until recently, and have switched to wool. SIL said that if they could do it over again, they would have done way more wool instead of PUL. so i'm planning to have maybe 5 wool covers, and then make 2-3 waterproof (PUL style) covers for travel, etc., and then just buy a bunch of basic prefold inserts online. voila! 

dr. g - hehe thanks, i do love to sew, it just makes me feel good and relieves stress and anxiety. it's truly like therapy for me! and yeah, cloth diapering would be a hassle without a washing machine in your home!

hope your allergies get better. mine were kicking it hard sunday/monday, but have been better today/yesterday. i've also been trying these things called first defense nasal screens - they sell them on amazon (i first saw them on shark tank! lol) - they are these little "filter" type things you actually put on your nose to block out allergens. it sounds totally insane, and i would not wear them to work or anything, but if i'm just going to be outside with DH or something, they are great and i can tell a HUGE difference when i wear them.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Congrats BBy... fab news and great pics!! :flower:

Good luck You&Me and 1stTimeAround! Thinking of you both! :hugs:

Qwk... you amaze me! I'd love to be as crafty (ie creative :) ) as you! In Home Economics at school I was very competant and made things really well, but I'd have to have direction... if that makes sense! Maybe as my kiddies get older and head to nursery and I have a bit more time I might get into something? I did a lot of needlework when I was a kid! :D 

Huggles... welcome back hun! :dance:

Andrea... fab news that hubby's back... not so great news that you're struggling with allergies! :hugs: 

Hope you are all otherwise well!! I can't quite believe I'm coming up to 16 weeks! xxx


----------



## Huggles

qwk i think i will use the econobum covers as i think the set my cousin plans to give us is 12 prefolds and 3 covers or something like that. I'm not sure if you can buy wool covers in this country and i definitely can't make them! So i think it will have to be the PUL. Will see how it goes though and will keep an eye out for new brands of covers and nappies etc and if I find their covers don't work well i can always buy other covers with the econobum prefolds - mix and match :D


----------



## bbygurl719

No its not twins just one baby. and the ultrasound pics say our baby on one and hi mommy and daddy on the other.


----------



## you&me

After all my paranoia...I have what appears to be a growing Pippin :cloud9: It went well, due date is still the same!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0247.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fides

tjayne, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

tayna, welcome!

bbygurl, great scan pics - congrats!

you&me, congrats on your scan!

we also plan to do cloth diapering, but i have so much to learn! there are just so many styles/types/etc - i figure i have a few months to figure it out...


----------



## Huggles

glad the scan went well you&me - lovely pic!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

i love it when it feels like the weight has been lifted all good been put forward a week so im now 13+1 due date gone up a down a day to 16th (update plz) the little hiccupping growth inside me measured at 17.2cm...is that ok? HB was amazing to hear literally floating :cloud9:


scan pic below as promised... gender guesses please x
 



Attached Files:







Photo147.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4









Photo152.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news You&Me!!! 

:dance: perhaps it's a boy :D will you find out???


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome 1stTime.... :dance: I think :pink: :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the great scans you&me and 1sttime! Beautiful pics!!

1sttime, I'd guess girl :)


----------



## repogirl813

great scan pics ladies!!!!


----------



## you&me

MummyCat said:


> Awesome news You&Me!!!
> 
> :dance: perhaps it's a boy :D will you find out???

Thank you!! :flower:

Part of me wants a surprise as it will be my last...but then another part knows we will probably find out and just keep it hush until the baby is here then announce the gender.


----------



## Huggles

beautiful scan pics 1sttimeround!


----------



## Vicvicx

Great scan pics ladies :flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

hello ladies sorry ive been absent! with family matters going on and being emotional i seemed to have lost this thread in my subscribed list :wacko:
how is everyone? im doing great! apart from evening sickness rearing its ugly head again!
jsut got out a nice long soak in the bath and before hand i had a go on the doppler again and there it was bold as brass as always, HB was so strong i could feel the doppler pulsing in my hand (the speaker bit, like it had a bass lol) it really reasures me all is ok thsi time round as MW could barely find HB with Sonnie at 16 weeks and even when she did it was so faint, like it was fading away.
so whats been happening ladies? xx


----------



## fides

1sttime, great scan!!


----------



## repogirl813

woohoo loola on hearing the heartbeat good and strong, I'm still soo jealous, I wish my placenta would move out of the way so I could hear the baby!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome back Loola. Funny you mention about the sickness coming back. My 24/7 nausea pretty much stopped last week and now I've started throwing up. What's that all about?!!!

Pip x


----------



## fides

ick! sorry you ladies' m/s has started to come back!

mine just started (finally!!) easing up a little on Monday - it's still there, but it is definitely not as bad as it's been all along. :dance: just hope it won't come back in full force if it does disappear this week!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on the great scans ladies!! yay loola for a strong heartbeat!!


----------



## finallyready

Yeah I am finally under 200 days and am at 12 weeks!!! I just wanted to post so I could see my ticker haha....Great scan ladies....very jelouse! Hopefully Dr will try to listen for HB on Friday :)


----------



## fides

congrats on 12 weeks!! :dance:


----------



## alybel

Had an ob appointment today and she has given me a tentative c-sec date for 1 November! Unless my dates change on my next scan that is the date. It is kind of sad though, as my DD will be turning 5 on 2 November and my DS will be turning 2 on 5 November. Was kind of hoping it would be a little earlier but she only does them on Tuesdays.


----------



## repogirl813

ladies here is my 12 week scan havent uploaded the 14 week scan yet, but any guesses
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6









baby2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6









baby3.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8









baby4.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

Great scan pics repogirl!
And yay for hearing the hb good and strong loola :thumbup:

I'm 12 weeks today :D


----------



## qwk

gorgeous scan pics 1sttimearound and myturnyet!

and great news about a strong heartbeat loola :)

AND congrats on the week/day milestones finallyready and huggles!

DH and i are taking the dogs and going on a mini-beach vacation this weekend :cloud9: unfortunately, however, it is supposed to rain THE ENTIRE WEEKEND. :nope:

so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## pip7890

Question for you ladies. Throughout the pregnancy so far I've had on/off cramping which I've no problems with. Today, however, I feel so sore and stingy across my pelvis and hips rather than crampy. Has anyone else had this? What is it? Is it my uterus moving up?

Thanks.

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Sorry Pip, I have no idea :nope:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

ive had the crampy feelings like period pains but no stinging... any sign of stretchmarks? could be skin stretching. but this is my first so tbh its just a calculated guess x


----------



## DrGomps

pip, it probably is your uterus moving up...it feels different then cramps right?? There is a ligament that attaches the uterus to the pelvis and it gets stretched as the uterus moves up. :flower:


----------



## supermum7

Hi,im supermum7 due 9,11,2011.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

welcome supermum congrats x


----------



## pip7890

Huggles said:


> Sorry Pip, I have no idea :nope:

Thanks anyway Huggles. BY the way I love your user name. My DS gives me huggles.



1stTimeAround said:


> ive had the crampy feelings like period pains but no stinging... any sign of stretchmarks? could be skin stretching. but this is my first so tbh its just a calculated guess x

Thanks 1stTime. This made me smile as my skin is so stretched you could use it to upholster a sofa! I'm one of those unfortunate ladies who only has to put on a 1lb to get horrible stretchmarks. My mum's skin is just the same. No creams and oils in the world make a difference.



DrGomps said:


> pip, it probably is your uterus moving up...it feels different then cramps right?? There is a ligament that attaches the uterus to the pelvis and it gets stretched as the uterus moves up. :flower:

Definitely different to cramps. Doesn't feel internal, more just below the surface. What you say does make sense. I'll mention it to the midwife tomorrow. Thinking about it when I leaned against the basin today as I was retching it was sore in that area too. Could be a combination of the two.

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

congrats on good scans


----------



## repogirl813

saw the doc today says everything looks good and just tot ake it easy and heard the babies heartbeat at 140 with their doppler, may give it a go tonight now that i now exactly where she found it lol


----------



## pip7890

That's great news.

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beatiful pics Repo. I'll guess boy, but that is purely on a "feeling."

Pip, I've had the same off and on over the past few days. Definitely not cramping, more...a pulling feeling? And just below the surface. I've chalked it up to my uterus moving up as others have said. I've definitely noticed a harder bump over the past few days too, where before it was all bloat!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Mrs AJ. I'm a couple of stone overweight and have been really bloated. When I press into the bloat above my pubic bone it does feel firmer. I'm having my 12w scan in the morning and seeing the midwife in the afternoon. I'll mention it to her then. 

Pip x


----------



## k8y

Hello Ladies 

Had my 16 week appointment today and heard babies heart beat... all was fab. 

Aparently had glucose and keytoneS? In my wee what ever that means. 

Hope your all well 

Welcome new mummies to be :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Pip, I had the same thing a couple of days ago - sharp and stinging and near the surface, rather than the deep feeling you get with cramps. I spoke to a midwife and she said it's probably just things moving upwards :)


----------



## fides

supermum, welcome!

pip, sounds like things are moving - yay!! like sun-flower, i've felt it too. :)

congrats on the good appts, ladies - wonderful to hear about strong heartbeats!

qwk, i hope the weather clears for you guys so that you can have a blast at the beach!! The one thing Colorado doesn't have are any huge bodies of water - my DH still has never seen the ocean, and, for the most part, I'd always been a few hours from water before moving here... Anyway, hope things clear up so you guys can enjoy it!


----------



## mummapie

Just thought i would check in again ladies and let you know that my dad just called (first time since i broke the news i was expecting) and is coming to visit in June. I'm actually so happy he seems to be coming round. Next scan in 2 weeks! Can't wait!


----------



## bbygurl719

thats good to hear mummiepie


----------



## repogirl813

i finally got to hear the baby on the doppler tonight at home!!!!!!! I had to try since DH didnt get to hear at the doctors!!!


----------



## qwk

thanks fides! us too!!!

repo - sounds like good news, and congrats on hearing the heartbeat!

mummapie - glad to hear your dad is hopefully coming around!

and yeah, i've been feeling random tugs, pinches, pokes, pulls, sharpish pains sometimes, etc - i really have no idea how to explain the feelings. there are distinct feelings that i think are baby moving - they feel exactly how i would expect that to feel - but other things around the area i assume are uterus moving/ligaments stretching. i'm considering anything that is not like super painful or accompanied by bleeding to be normal! :)


----------



## AmyR

I am due November 28th :)


----------



## Huggles

k8y - could be the beginnings of gestational diabetes. I'm sure your dr will keep an eye on it though, and you'll probably have to do a glucose test at some point as well. I'm sure if he was worried he would have said something, so don't worry about it too much, but do keep an eye on what you eat.


----------



## pip7890

Morning ladies

I'm off for my 12w scan today. Appointment is 10.55 but it may be some time before I post as no signal at hospital. I'll update my journal as soon as I can. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Good luck!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

good luck pip :)


----------



## MummyCat

Fab news Repo :dance:

Good luck Pip... off to stalk your journal xxxx

Katie... ketones are due to your body breaking down fat, which means it's already using all the food you've supplied. Had you eaten enough that day (before your appointment?) not sure what the glucose means though.


----------



## joey300187

glucose i think is blood sugar levels which they keep a check on as really raised levels can mean pregnancy diabietes- i cant spell haha xx


----------



## qwk

good luck today pip! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Good luck Pip!!

Repo congrats on getting the doppler to work!!

Fides, can't believe your hubby has never been to the beach!! 

K8y, oh no ketones and glucose!! hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## k8y

Thanks everyone, 

I had eaten before I went.. a huuuuge corned beef baguette and a packet of crisps. :) 

I remember them saying in my last pregnancy at around this stage that I had glucose.. But it never happened again. Suppose just wait and see what happens. 


Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## fides

Amy, welcome!

repo, congrats on hearing the hb at home!!


----------



## qwk

ugh, does anyone else get winded just from running up a flight of stairs?! i feel like i am in the worst shape of my entire life lol, though i know i'm not and it's presumably just pregnancy related. eeek.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...its our heart working at double capicity!~!


----------



## sherylb

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Our crib is ready for pickup :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

a walk to the station normally took me 3 mins now takes me 10 minutes or so. i feel so unfit even tho im keeping active x


----------



## repogirl813

running up steps? I get winded just walking up the steps lol


----------



## AmyR

It feels like my pregnancy is taking forever!! My daughter came 4 days late I am really hoping this little one is at least ON time! lol


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Had my 12w scan today and was put forward a day to 12w4d. The scan pics weren't great but I wondered if any nub-guessers out there would like to give an opinion. I have no idea what I'm looking at!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/5716808174_6048923461_z.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2410/5716244289_45efdf65a9_z.jpg

We saw some great shots including the alien head, between the legs and so on. I'm sure the sonographer said something about look there's the baby's bladder or something like that but I was so stunned that the baby was actually okay I wasn't taking it all in.

Thanks ladies.

Pip x


----------



## fides

awww, congrats!!!


----------



## repogirl813

i say girl pip


----------



## Huggles

so glad the scan went well pip xx
i'm new to this whole 'nub' thing, but from what i've heard i'd say it's a girl, although i could be looking at the wrong thing LoL
here we tend to do potty shots for gender, i never heard of 'nubs' until last week!


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi can I join I'm due nov 30th!! Taken a while to join a group as It took a while to sink in!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## katiee24

Ive Got A November Baby!! Due 21st November (Dates Could Change) Any One Wants To Chat About Pregnancy With Me.. Add Me On Facebook :) Katie-Maria Whelan


----------



## 1stTimeAround

congrats PIP :)

welcome katiee24 and ladyzaza :)

katie have added you on FB im lucy magnus x


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome to the thread ladies :flower: congrats on your pregnancies!!!

Repo so thrilled you heard baby's heartbeat on doppler! :cloud9:

Pip congrats on your scan hun!! I'd also say girl! :D

Having another chill out day at home! Although I've cleaned a little but spent a few hours this morning editing photo's I took yesterday and plan on making a roast chicken for dinner! Yum! 

Stepped on the scales this morning as i've now reached 16 weeks and *nearly* 4 months (technically that's in just over a week's time) and I still weigh the same as pre pregnancy. It's odd... cos I feel massive! no way I can hide my blubby belly and my boobs have their own postcode (ZIP number for those in the States) :rofl:

I'm not complaining, it'll make it all easier for me to lose once baby arrives, I just can't see where it's moved from, cos it aint my arms/thighs/butt! :rofl:
I'm hoping to see a slow and steady increase soon! :thumbup:


----------



## finallyready

Mummycat! Congrats on 4 months! Your statement makes me feel better, I just had a check up and lost 1 pound and was worried that I shouldn't be loosing weight. Also I can hardly do up my pants, and I have an obvious belly starting (I normally have a flat stomach) so find it surreal that even though my belly is expanding I still haven't gained weight..but as you said, it will make it easier to loose! 

Pip...awesome scan!!!! I didn't get 12 week scan but the DR was able to hear the Heartbeat on a doppler!!! YEAH!!! So excited! IT was AMAZING! The next best thing to an ultrasound if you ask me.


----------



## fides

welcome, katie & ladyzara!


----------



## Bree1120

Yay November babies!:happydance: I'm due the 20th and just had my scan on thursday! got some great pictures!
 



Attached Files:







iPhone 3GS 017.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 12









iPhone 3GS 018.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10









iPhone 3GS 019.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## southampton35

I'm due 19th November....


----------



## repogirl813

I haven't gained anything yet either, I'm at the same exact pre preg weight though I'm overweight to start


----------



## babydustcass

aww great scan piccies Bree

is anyone planning on having an early 16 week gender scan!? I am so desperate to find out the sex so we are having the 16 week one


----------



## babydustcass

hey Pip, Id guess BOY!


----------



## katrina1987

Im also due on the 18th Nov


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've had my scan! awww our baby was sleeping :sleep: but all healthy, measuring one day ahead! I'm so happy.

It was a shame we didn't get to see it moving but I thought the baby would probably be asleep becuase over the last week or so I've been feeling movement but generally in the afternoon and evening. Its my second so I know what kind of feelings to look out for.

Although not an official NT scan, she checked the back of the head and said everything looked normal. If we want a proper NT scan then we have to travel 60 miles or so and to be honest its not going to change anything anyway so we're not having the tests.

Can't wait for my 20 week scan on 11th July 2011 when we will find out what team we're on but for now we just have to guess. Unfortunately the scan pictures were a bit rubbish and in fact only of them is worth looking at, so here it is, any guess's would be greatly appreciated!

Han and bubs :cloud9: Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan 12 Weeks.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DrGomps

Tizy, I say :blue:

Yay Ladyzara!! So happy to see you on here!!

Cassie, you know i am having a 16 week scan!!! 3 days!! woot!!

Pip, tbh, I can't really see a nub...but I would guess :pink:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ahhghgggh Ive now put on 9lb and Im mortified. Its even more downhill from here! 

Im so tempted to pay for a 16 week scan but I think unless I sell a body part theres no way OH will let me pay another £65 out for it!
x


----------



## pip7890

Cherrybinky said:


> Ahhghgggh Ive now put on 9lb and Im mortified. Its even more downhill from here!
> 
> Im so tempted to pay for a 16 week scan but I think unless I sell a body part theres no way OH will let me pay another £65 out for it!
> x

Selling a body part would be one way of losing that 9lbs!!!

I've put on 5lbs since I got my :bfp: eek.

Pip x


----------



## Ashy

Hi ladies im in on this too! due 11/11/11, with a 1 and a half year old!


----------



## mummapie

Ladies, when is the earliest they can determine babies sex? As at my 12 week scan I'll actually be 14 weeks by my dates.


----------



## Huggles

last year we found out at 12w6d at our NT scan. But it depends on the scanning equipment and the person using it and also whether or not baby decides to show it's goods.


----------



## alybel

Finally have my 20-week scan booked in! Only have to wait until 16 June to find out boy or girl :) Can't wait!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls!! Just had a quick read through of the last few pages :)

Welcome to all the Mamas I haven't met yet and good to see familiar names too!

Pip - I'm thinking :pink: for you!

Tizy - I'm thinking :blue: for you!

I'm soooooooo impatient to find out the gender it's literally driving me NUTS!!! I've got an appointment tomorrow with my gyno and she always does a little scan as there's one in her office so I'm hoping that she does one tomorrow and we'll be able to find out. If not then I'll have to book a private scan cause I can't wait another 4 weeks! 

With both my boys I found out at about 13-14 weeks... We tried to see at my 12 week scan this time but the cord was firmly wrapped around LO's bits! 

Will try and check in more often xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

lol yes thats true Pip!


----------



## fides

welcome to all the new mums!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Bree, great pics!

Tizy, I'm guessing girl!


----------



## sherylb

I just had my first and hopefully only experiance with m/s. :( I wasn't even finished eating breakfast after I convinced DH to make breakfast for us.


----------



## pip7890

sherylb said:


> I just had my first and hopefully only experiance with m/s. :( I wasn't even finished eating breakfast after I convinced DH to make breakfast for us.

You have my sympathy. After my 24/7 nausea started to subside I felt quite pleased with myself that I hadn't actually been sick. Spoke too soon. Now have started retching and throwing up. Lovely!!!

Pip x


----------



## fides

aww, that stinks, sheryl!

pip, i'm like you - i thought mine was going away last week, then it came back after two days. My DH said he is getting impatient - he wants it to end so that i can feel better.

let's hope the m/s ends for all of us - this week!!


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies i had an OB appointment today. baby's heartbeat was 153 and extremely active!! everytime my doctor started counting the heartbeat my LO would move to the other side! sadly i have to wait another 4 weeks to even schedule my ultrasound to find out the gender :( Has anyone gotten the blood test that determines risk factor of chromosomal disorders or something like that? i have to decide if i want that done at my next visit and was wanting some opinions on it!


----------



## qwk

hello all! didn't end up posting any over our vacation to the beach - for which we ended up having pretty darn good weather! i got a burn too :growlmad: not happy about that. i put sunscreen on twice, and we were only out for like 2 hours. i'm blaming pregnancy.

had one scare - one my dogs, whom i love dearly!!, totally knocked me off my feet while he was running on the beach - like, knocked my legs out from under me, i flew up in the air.. and half landed on my OTHER dog who was running by after that, then thudded on the ground! it really shook me up, and started stressing me out about whether it could have shaken little bean. 

sooo today when we got home we went to the doctor,who was very reassuring. she said at this point in pregnancy particularly, baby is very well insulated, and it would take something pretty big to harm him/her. and we listened to the heartbeat, 157 :) relief!

welcome to all the new ladies! and enjoyed looking at everyone's lovely pics! hope you guys with m/s get some relief soon... i occasionally get a wave of nausea but it's definitely nothing to complain about.


----------



## fides

tlh, congrats on hearing the hb!! I turned down those blood tests b/c i keep seeing how much stress they can cause people unnecessarily, and b/c we would keep the baby anyway. It really comes down to what you are comfortable with, though, and that's my opinion. :)

qwk, so glad you had great weather for the beach, and that the baby was fine with that fall! That must have been quite scary - crazy dog!!


----------



## sherylb

tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies i had an OB appointment today. baby's heartbeat was 153 and extremely active!! everytime my doctor started counting the heartbeat my LO would move to the other side! sadly i have to wait another 4 weeks to even schedule my ultrasound to find out the gender :( Has anyone gotten the blood test that determines risk factor of chromosomal disorders or something like that? i have to decide if i want that done at my next visit and was wanting some opinions on it!

I turned down those tests too. We are very low risk because I am 25 and we have no family history.


----------



## tlh97990

Yeah I'm 21 and the only family history i had was my mom with high blood pressure. Ive been leaning towards not getting it done because regardless I will keep my baby and the fact that it isnt very accurate makes me not want to because i dont want to worry about something that might not be right anyway!


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, glad you and bubs are okay!! baby is well insulated but still...I always worry if I almost trip or something!! 

sorry ladies who are still having MS. Its completely gone for me...not to rub it in...even having a bit more energy these days...not pre pregnancy..but feeling on the up and up! even in lab now (8:35 pm) 11 hours working and counting!!


----------



## sherylb

Don't work too hard Gomps!

tlh I am also concerned about the false positives from those tests. Not worth it to me.


----------



## tlh97990

after some thinking and hearing other people's thoughts i've decided against it..it wont change my love for this baby so why stress for 5 or 6 more months!!


----------



## Huggles

tlh97990 said:


> Has anyone gotten the blood test that determines risk factor of chromosomal disorders or something like that? i have to decide if i want that done at my next visit and was wanting some opinions on it!

Firstly, I'm surprised that you would have it done at the next appointment as those blood tests are normally done between 10-13 weeks and then the results are confirmed with the NT scan. So at this point in your pg it's actually already too late for the blood tests.

Secondly, I had them done last time, even though i didn't want them. My dr never told me the results though as he said they have to be done in conjunction with the NT scan. Meaning that the blood results alone don't give a definitive answer. The NT scan was normal so there was no reason to talk about the blood results.

This time I haven't had them done. I am having the NT scan for a variety of reasons which i don't feel like going into here. But my dr forgot to mark on the blood test sheet that i need that test done, and i didn't correct him becuase i don't really want that blood test. I figure if there is a problem they'll pick it up in the scan and then i can have the blood tests at the same time if they think it is necessary.



qwk said:


> had one scare - one my dogs, whom i love dearly!!, totally knocked me off my feet while he was running on the beach - like, knocked my legs out from under me, i flew up in the air.. and half landed on my OTHER dog who was running by after that, then thudded on the ground! it really shook me up, and started stressing me out about whether it could have shaken little bean.
> 
> sooo today when we got home we went to the doctor,who was very reassuring. she said at this point in pregnancy particularly, baby is very well insulated, and it would take something pretty big to harm him/her. and we listened to the heartbeat, 157 :) relief!

Glad you and baby are ok after the fall xx


----------



## Nyn

Sorry to hear some of you are still suffering from evil m/s :( Hope that clears up for everyone soon!!

qwk - I know how scary it is to take a tumble when pregnant!! really glad you and bub are ok!

I had the tests done at 12 weeks.. to be honest I didn't actually think about it... and i don't know what I would have done if they said anything was wrong.. but everything's ok so far so that's good.

Got my scan in just over an hour and am excited/stressed/nervous and just can't wait. I'm so hoping they can see the gender... am trying to gear up to hear it's a boy. I know I'll be happy with a healthy baby and I already love this bub no matter what... but ahhh.. we'll see!!!

have a good day ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Nyn! Hope you get a peak at the gender! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Nyn!! 

Huggles... in the UK, they offer something called the triple test that's done around 16 weeks... here's a bit about what it is etc..



> The triple test
> 
> The triple test is a blood test carried out at around 16 weeks used to calculate the risk factor of a baby being born with Down's syndrome or spina bifida.
> Is it conclusive?
> 
> The triple test does not give a definite result, but provides purely an estimation of risk. So although a 'good' result (say 1 in 400) can be encouraging, it does not guarantee your baby is normal.
> 
> Similarly a bad result (say 1 in 15) may cause the mother acute anxiety when there is no guarantee that the baby will be born with an abnormality. Where the risk is high, your doctor will usually recommend you consider an amniocentesis test.

It's a different test to the one that is done in conjunction with the NT scan. Not all hospitals in the UK can offer the NT scan, so i think this test is a suitable alternative for those who'd like to know the risks. 

I know tlh is not from the UK, but it's possible she's talking about the triple test.

Qwk.. sorry about your fall hun! I fell down the stairs and tripped in the car park leaving work (falling flat on my face) when pregnant with Lottie... and she turned out ok! :hugs:

Andrea... good luck for tomorrow hun!!

Hope everyone else is well! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for the explanation mummycat.


----------



## MummyCat

No probs hun... like I said... not sure if that's the one tlh means, but one of my friends had it done here a couple years ago as our local hospital only started offering NT scans recently... after Lottie was born!


----------



## Huggles

It gets rather confusing with all the countries doing things so differently!


----------



## MummyCat

You're not kidding! My mother in law got so frustrated in my pregnancy with Lottie. She was so used to how it worked with having gynae's in SA... so this midwife led system was very different to her and she felt I wasn't being seen enough or the standard of care was less than she expected... but it's the norm here... unless you have had complications.

This time round she's a lot calmer about it all as she knows what to expect... my Mum didnt have the same issues... as she had me here in UK.. so knows all about it! :D


----------



## you&me

Good luck Nyn :flower:

Hubby is toying with the idea of booking a 16 week gender scan with babybond :dohh:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Nyn.

Good luck for tomorrow DrGomps. I'm away on business so might find it hard to drop in over the next few days.

Can't wait for the retching to pass. OH keeps complaining about the noise!!! Might get a bit of nookie as well as up to now the thought of getting jiggy with it when all I want to do is throw up is not a good one.

Pip x


----------



## qwk

good luck today nyn :)

and yeah there is another set of blood tests after the NT one.. my understanding is that the NT one checks for trisomies (like downs), the next one the (quad screen) checks for neural tube defects, like spina bifida (this is what we take folic acid to try to prevent), in addition to trisomies. the screen also identifies some other types of birth defects.

i think my midwife explained it to me such that since I'd already had the NT blood work done, that when they do the quad screen, they'll only check spina bifida/neural tube defects/things that weren't covered with the NT scan.


----------



## qwk

also wanted to add, i think this is a very personal decision (i.e. all the genetics type testing). 

to me, the stress i would experience from NOT testing bugs me a lot more than the risk of a false positive... if i didn't test, i'd worry myself sick that i'm just sticking my head in the sand trying to avoid finding out some possibly bad news; and i'd be freaking out whenever i go into labor that something is wrong that i just intentionally avoided finding out about! 

of course, this is just my personal feelings about it, and everyone is different - so thankfully, we get a choice :)


----------



## Nyn

Thanks everyone :)

My appointment went really well and we had a lovely look at little one, who is doing great. Although bubs was very uncooperative and we didn't get a clear look and no potty shot at all.. grrr... but the doc thinks (and so do I from what I could see) that it's a little boy.. Have to admit I'm finding it hard to come to terms with... was hoping for a girl more than I thought.. so am trying really hard to be excited about my little blue bundle. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad your scan went well. Sorry you couldn't get a proper potty shot. :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

I live in the U.S. I had blood tests done at 8 weeks and the blood test my doctor is talking about i'll be 19 weeks. I think its the quad screening but i'm not a positive. he just explained it me as if there is a 1 in 200,000 chance for downs syndrome and my test comes back 1 in 200 theres still a 1 in 200 chance that my baby would have downs syndrome and i'd be at higher risk. i'm just confused by all the different optional screenings!!


----------



## DrGomps

why does your doctor think boy Nyn?? Glad it went well!!

i am having my 16 week private scan to peak at the gender tomorrow!! THey told me to come hungry so baby cooperates. We will see!!

as far as testing...I only did the NT blood/scan because I wanted to see baby. There are no genetic diseases in either of our families and I am only 27 so not worried. I believe and love my baby already!! I think if I was older I would...but as it were...not necessary.


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Nyn....after 2 girls a small part of me hopes I am having a boy, as this is my last, if it is a girl I will never get to know how it feels being a mummy to a little boy...but either way, as long as I carry full term and bring baby home from hospital with me I am happy.

I will be having the triple bloods done at 16 weeks...I would worry too much not having them done if that makes sense?


----------



## tlh97990

I was never given an option of an NT scan. I had an ultrasound done at 9 weeks to determine how far along I was since I didn't remember my last period and my uterus was backwards or tilted or something. I will have an ultrasound done at 20 weeks i'm guessing to make sure everything looks ok and hopefully will find out the gender.


----------



## fides

Nyn, congrats on your great scan!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Heres my 13w2d picture. I havent been on in awhile me and oh went to disney world area this weekend. Went to a water park called aquatica and i have been just start worn out. I go for my next ultrasound on june 7th and im hoping they might tell us the sex if not we will b doing a private scan shortly after that. the NT scan i did just in case becuase of not knoing my fathers backround.
 



Attached Files:







Img_00103.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tlh97990

bbygurl719 said:


> Heres my 13w2d picture. I havent been on in awhile me and oh went to disney world area this weekend. Went to a water park called aquatica and i have been just start worn out. I go for my next ultrasound on june 7th and im hoping they might tell us the sex if not we will b doing a private scan shortly after that. the NT scan i did just in case becuase of not knoing my fathers backround.

is this your first baby? i noticed the tattoo you have and I also have one around the same area. I was wondering if it stretched much I've heard mine will stretch really bad and look ugly after the baby and others said it'll get bigger then smaller when i lose the weight again


----------



## fides

bbygurl, cute bump pic! i think you actually look less bloated now - lucky! i still get bloat bump, but it's starting to not be as bad - i think it's finally going down a bit, which makes me excited for it to be replaced by an official bump!! most of the ladies in 2nd tri have said that that doesn't start until after week 20, but i can still look forward to it, right? :) anyway, yours is looking really cute!

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## DrGomps

I get to find out the sex of my baby in 16:30 hours!! :wohoo:


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> I get to find out the sex of my baby in 16:30 hours!! :wohoo:

can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

DrGomps said:


> I get to find out the sex of my baby in 16:30 hours!! :wohoo:

Woo hoo!:happydance:


----------



## KayliBo

Hello ladies...just joined and wanted to introduce myself. I am currently 12w2d with baby #3! Super excited, but also a little nervous, I have been diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma, anyone else heard of this?


----------



## DrGomps

yes, I believe there is another woman on this thread with one. are you put on bed rest.


----------



## repogirl813

kayli, i read your post on the sch forum, as i am subscribed there as i have an sch as well, i don't know the size of mine and have had no bleeding they were worried at one point as it was getting larger but as of my 14 week scan it has started to decrease so they are now happy!!! Keep your head up, if your ob isnt worried right now then don't be, but in another since they may not be monitoring it very closely because if it does get larger there still isnt anything they can do for it other than wait and see, but follow the bedrest!!!


----------



## Nyn

WOO HOO DrGomps!!! come and let us know as soon as you've had your scan :happydance:
The doc thinks boy cause even though we didn't get a clear shot we could see something poking out right where you'd expect it.. and it wasn't the cord. So if it's not a boy not sure what that would be! Unfortunately we didn't get a picture.. OH says one was printed but there was a trainee doctor who had a go with the scan after my doc and everyone forgot :( boo!

Thanks you&me.. Thanks hun and I know, I agree I just want a healthy baby and I'll love this little one as much as the others.. I'm just sad for the daughter I won't have :( ah well..

bbygurl - gorgeous little bump you have there!

re tattoos... I don't know about belly tattoos but I have a friend with a little pink elephant on her bum and we laugh cause every year it gets a little bit bigger hehe.. but looks just as good! I've got one on my foot but am not too worried about that stretching! :)

Welcome Kaylibo :)

Am feeling ok today... am having issues with returning heamerroids though which isn't fun :( and can't take any anti-inflamatory medecin being pregnant so that's no fun. Going to have to get them sorted once and for all after having this bub.


----------



## you&me

Good luck today at your scan Dr Gomps :happydance:

I have a tattoo right above my belly button...and it is now officially a mess :haha:

If I am having another girl Nyn, we can swap :rofl:


----------



## tlh97990

haha yeah i have one on my foot one on my shoulder blade and one on my lower hip. i'm only worried about the one on my hip its just a word so i guess it cant mess up too bad!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes this is my first baby and i heard its gunna b all stretched out not only do i have that one i have one on my hip that could strecth and on just below the pants line in front area that could strech but oh well its gunna b worth it in the end. ive had them for awhile now so ive gotten to enjoy them!


----------



## Sun_Flower

My SIL has quite a large tattoo all the way down her side, and it's actually survived through pregnancy and afterwards pretty well, so you might be lucky! xx


----------



## DrGomps

Its a girl!! :pink: :cloud9: ultrasound tech was a trainee and confused the umbilical cord for a penis then the experienced one corrected her and kept pointing out the veejayjay!! (gotta love New Yorkers!!) 

Because of that they gave me a free 4D video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsslTYGGo2w

Here she is in all her glory!! Josephine Lynne Sandhoff
 



Attached Files:







3D IMAGING SERVICES_14.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12









3D IMAGING SERVICES_12.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12









3D IMAGING SERVICES_10.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12









3D IMAGING SERVICES_4.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11









3D IMAGING SERVICES_3.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shortie1990

Hey ladies, 
Hope every one and their bumps are well :flower:
I've got my scan on Friday (had an early one 3 weeks ago due to bleeding) but I couldn't see the screen properly so it doesn't feel real yet! Been nagging OH to tell work about the scan, booked it at 8.40 so he wouldn't be too late, but surprise surprise he only mentioned it today, and CAN'T come to the scan! I'm a little bit pissed off with him! Useless tit!!!

Anyway, I'm dead nervous, and it would have been nice for him to be there with me!


----------



## sherylb

Gorgeous Gomps!!


----------



## DrGomps

awe, shortie...I feel you. My husband didn't make it to the first two scans or my last one. He did make it to the 13 week one though.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Gorgeous pics Dr. Gomps & congrats on your little Josephine!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats gomps!!! i cant wait to find out if im having a boy or girl but my doc is making me wait til 20 weeks!!!

shortie sorry you are upset about your OH not making it to your scan! it's hard for me to relate because i told my OH i dont really want him going to my doctor appointments and didnt ask him to go the first scan either. i told him he can go when we find out the sex if he wants but i'm just independent and want to do this stuff on my own for some reason.


----------



## LoolaBear

deary me, im too nosey for my own good but keep forgetting to pop in to see oyu all :blush: really got alot of catching up to do! x


----------



## repogirl813

dr gomps, congrats on the little girl that is sooo awsome!!!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, I couldn't wait until 20 weeks I splurged on an private scan!! It actually was only $65 for a photo album, two printed pics, 12 3D images and a 4D video. And of course the gender!! So happy I did!!


----------



## repogirl813

ok ladies here are the 14 weeks scan pic from 2 weeks ago i have been meaning to get up! The first on the baby is face down with the bum up in the air, the second one the baby is rolling over and the third one the baby is laying on the back! Any guesses, i am getting sooo impatient!
 



Attached Files:







easter 040.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









easter 041.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7









easter 042.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DrGomps

I think I can see a nub in the 3rd one...I say...:pink:!!


----------



## repogirl813

ty drgomps, i really want a girl, but everyone around me keeps saying it will be a boy, not that i wouldn't be happy with either as long as the baby is healthy i just really want a girl!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Andrea... congrats hun!!! So thrilled for you!!! :dance: :dance:

Shortie... I'd be fuming.. specially as my hubby would be likely to do that! :grr:


----------



## MummyCat

Dawn.. :cloud9: gorgeous pics!! I think :pink: too! xx


----------



## KayliBo

Yes, I was put on bed rest by the er doc, but my ob said limited activity, which works better for me since I have two kids already!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well I am just back from the doc. I had some very light (but still troubling) spotting over the weekend and wanted to get it checked out. Got a very thorough ultrasound and could find no source of the bleeding - uterus and placenta looked good and cervix tightly closed. Whew! We were also thrilled to get another look at our little one. Nurse looked at the heart, stomach, kidneys, bladder and arms & legs and all looked good. She also tried to determine the gender, but unfortunately LO had its legs tightly closed! But that is okay, we were just thrilled to see that all was well and baby is happy and healthy. We'll try to be patient for 5 more weeks :)

Also discovered that I have an anterior placenta, so could be awhile before I start to feel those little kicks. Darn!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz drgomps i cant wait to find out hopefully in 3 weeks!!


----------



## mummapie

Congrats gomps! Love the name too :)


----------



## sun

Mrs.AJ - Some ladies with an AP feel kicks just as early as other mums - just the kicks are usually around the edges or wayyyy down low. I had an AP with LO#1 and it took a long time for me (24 weeks) but it's not the same for everybody! Glad to see everything is looking good!

Dr.GOmps - Congrats on the wee girl! xx

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow - fingers crossed things look good and I will be able to relax and post a bit more! xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks Sun! Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies I need some advice. I have a job interview tomorrow and was wondering what people think about informing the person interviewing me that I'm pregnant. I don't have an obvious bump yet so I could get away with not telling them. I just don't know if it'd be better to be upfront from the beginning or wait until I'm hired. Please help!!


----------



## Nyn

DrGomps - huge congrats on your pink bump hun!!! :happydance: and excellent getting a free video!!

repogirl - I'm thinking it's a :pink:!

tlh - I'd check on what you have to do legally... I know that when you're a certain way into pregnancy you have to tell them. And it might be a good idea to do so anyway... x


----------



## Nyn

Decided I want to know for sure it's a little boy so I found a private scan place (only about 15 mins away!!!) and booked a rdv. they had one space today!!! so I'm going at 14:30 and am pretty psyched!! haven't told OH this yet though.. EEEK!!! going to have to break it to him gently haha! it costs 50 euros so not too bad after seeing some prices.. but still.. it's 50 euros.. eek! wasn't expecting to get a rdv today LOL!

Now my concern is... do we take out the kids from school so they can come along? that or they have to go to the garderie after school cause we won't be home it time...


----------



## Huggles

DrGomps said:


> Its a girl!! :pink: :cloud9: ultrasound tech was a trainee and confused the umbilical cord for a penis then the experienced one corrected her and kept pointing out the veejayjay!! (gotta love New Yorkers!!)
> 
> Because of that they gave me a free 4D video:
> Here she is in all her glory!! Josephine Lynne Sandhoff

LoL - that is so funny that the tech thought the cord was a penis! :haha:
Congrats on a little girl! Awesome that you got a free 4D video!



repogirl813 said:


> ok ladies here are the 14 weeks scan pic from 2 weeks ago i have been meaning to get up! The first on the baby is face down with the bum up in the air, the second one the baby is rolling over and the third one the baby is laying on the back! Any guesses, i am getting sooo impatient!

Lovely pics :cloud9:
Sorry but i have no idea re gender :nope:



tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies I need some advice. I have a job interview tomorrow and was wondering what people think about informing the person interviewing me that I'm pregnant. I don't have an obvious bump yet so I could get away with not telling them. I just don't know if it'd be better to be upfront from the beginning or wait until I'm hired. Please help!!

I think if you were only around 6 weeks pg it wouldn't be too bad if you didn't mention it, but given that you're almost 16 weeks pg I think it might be better if you did. I know it's scary and all and you don't want to lose the chance just because they discrimate based on pregnancy, but you also don't want to get yourself a bad 'label' early on in your career there because you failed to tell them that at the interview. Good luck :hugs:



Mrs. AJ said:


> Well I am just back from the doc. I had some very light (but still troubling) spotting over the weekend and wanted to get it checked out. Got a very thorough ultrasound and could find no source of the bleeding - uterus and placenta looked good and cervix tightly closed. Whew! We were also thrilled to get another look at our little one. Nurse looked at the heart, stomach, kidneys, bladder and arms & legs and all looked good. She also tried to determine the gender, but unfortunately LO had its legs tightly closed! But that is okay, we were just thrilled to see that all was well and baby is happy and healthy. We'll try to be patient for 5 more weeks :)
> 
> Also discovered that I have an anterior placenta, so could be awhile before I start to feel those little kicks. Darn!

Glad all is well is bubs.


Wow, there are a lot of us having scans tomorrow! Good luck Shortie, Sun and Nyn (and me! LoL). HOpe you get to find out the gender Nyn!

So that's 4 of us - Shortie, Sun, Nun and myself, all getting scanned tomorrow (Friday). That's awesome!


----------



## Huggles

Oh woops, I see Nyn is Today! Good luck today Nyn!!!


----------



## Huggles

Actually Sun might be today as well given the time difference :dohh:


----------



## qwk

yay for all the recent scans.. and good luck to all those upcoming! i'm having a hard time keeping up!


----------



## sun

Huggles - Yes it's today - I'm leaving right now! xx


----------



## mummapie

Has anyone taken antibiotics in pregnancy? Specifically Trimethoprim? I've just been prescribed some for a urine infection and even though i actually told her i was pregnant, it says "do not take when pregnant or breastfeeding" in the leaflet. She's also sent my pee off to be tested at the hospital because it had high protein :( 
just started feeling better after m/s, now im feeling ill again! 

on a lighter note, my nana took me shopping today and spoilt me and bought me my first pair of maternity trousers and 2 tops. bless her, shes so excited.
hope everyones having a nice day!


----------



## Huggles

I haven't taken antibiotics when pg, but will be put on some next week because of the stitch. However i'm getting erythromycin.
If i were you i would phone a pharmacist and ask them. Very often the doctors don't know the contraindications, but the pharmacists do. I've often been prescribed stuff i shouldn't take, even though i've told them about things. Then the pharmacist suggests something else.

It might also be that that specific one is actually ok, but they can't be certain, so warn against it. Most things say it's unadvisable to take, but really they're ok. But there are certain ones that definitely shouldn't be taken. The pharmacist should know.


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls!

I got back about an hour ago from our private scan... and the baby is apparently a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!! I am having trouble believing it and can't quite bring myself to believe it really is a girl lol!! she said there was no doubt... I am so confused.. thought it was a boy.. now it's a girl???!!! am going to do a post with some pics and will see what everyone thinks! 
Was excellent seeing the LO for so long like that and have a lovely video :) made another appointment for the 1st August for a 4d scan :)

Mrs AJ - that's excellent news that everything is ok!!

My oh my what a roller coaster ride!!!

so how is everyone doing?

xxx


----------



## qwk

wow nyn, definitely a rollercoaster! seems like these things would be obvious, doesn't it??


----------



## Nyn

mummapie - I took antibiotics with ds1 for a urine infection. I can't remember what they were but I was fine :) and yey for the shopping spree!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh97990 said:


> hey ladies I need some advice. I have a job interview tomorrow and was wondering what people think about informing the person interviewing me that I'm pregnant. I don't have an obvious bump yet so I could get away with not telling them. I just don't know if it'd be better to be upfront from the beginning or wait until I'm hired. Please help!!

I'd probably wait until they offer you the job first and then bring it up. Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nyn, that is crazy! Well congrats on the little girl! That is strange you got conflicting info though, are you going to trust it or have it checked again? Definitely post some pics :)


----------



## joey300187

wow thats fab Nyn!! did they get a clear shot of the goods? hehe bet your thrilled!! xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on lil girl nyn


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, at your other scan you didn't get to see the potty shot...so not sure why they told you boy...congrats!! 

Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## qwk

man, my headaches just seem to be getting worse. i think it's past allergies and just general pregnancy misery at this point. :nope:


----------



## mummapie

Aww another pink bundle! Lovely news :)


----------



## repogirl813

qwk I have the headaches as well and somedays it's soo bad I wish I could just turn off all the lights at work and sit here in darkness but I'd probably get in big trouble for that lol


ohhh I hope to get a pink bundle!!! For those who had loolas predictions, who has been right and who has been off


----------



## mummapie

I secretly hope for a blue bundle, daddy is hoping for a girl. Only one week to my scan but I doubt we'll find out the sex.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats on the great scans!! my interview went really good i should find out tonight or tomorrow morning if i got the job!


----------



## repogirl813

good luck tlh


----------



## Nyn

Thanks ladies, it's lovely having such support :hugs:

We didn't get a clear shot at all at my other scan on Tuesday. But whenever she looked 'there' we saw something sticking out behind the legs or whatever what blocking the view and she said she thought it was a boy as it wasn't the cord. It was my gyno who did the scan as she has a machine in her office, not the actual echography tech.

Today's scan was by the lady in the private scan place, so not a doctor but I guess someone who does look at scans all day every day.

We didn't get the perfect potty shot today, but she did point out 3 lines lots of times and said that for her there was no doubt. I just didn't see 'THE' potty shot that I've come to recognize and am still skeptical :shrug: 

I'm tempted to go back again next week but I think that might make me officially obsessed! :wacko:

qwk - I went through a bad patch of headaches last week and my nose has been blocked for ages now.. grr!! hope you feel better soon hun! x

tlh - that's great! I hope you get the job!!

mummapie - am sending you lots of blue dust :)

repogirl - sending you lots of pink dust!! and Loola predicted a girl for me so I think she was right! :)


----------



## Huggles

congrats nyn!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Nyn :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im an orange :wohoo:

Hows everyone? x


----------



## Nyn

Yey for oranges!! :happydance: !!

I'm good today... a little more convinced that maybe it's a girl lol! got up at 5 am though with strange dreams and then ds2 climbed into bed and proceeded to sleep on top of me so I've been up for ages already!

If our baby is indeed a little girl.. we're thinking about the name Freya. I love it and OH hasn't vetoed it.., so that's already a start lol... what do you think?

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I also like the name Freya - good choice! :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

I LOVE the name Freya!!!...all the way through my pregnancy our little girl was going to be called Freya...I even had a bedroom door plaque made with the name on...then changed my mind a week before she was born to Amber...and refused to call her anything else when DH suggested it :haha:


----------



## Nyn

haha!! Aww Amber is a beautiful name!! I'd add that to my list but it doesn't work in French :( One of my favorite characters in a book is called Amberle :)

Another update for us is we've decided to go for a home birth this time :happydance: I wanted to with ds2 but decided too late ... but it looks like it should be no problem this time!!

Have any of you decided/thought about where you want to have your baby?

xxx


----------



## you&me

It'll be a third c-section for me...bah!!!

Nyn, have your pregnancies been any different from carrying boys to a girl?

I have just got carried away and eaten half a pack of biscuits...ooopss!! :blush:


----------



## Nyn

awww, but does that mean you get to choose the birthday? :)

This pregnancy has been very different to the first 2. I was really sick/nauseous up until 14 weeks which I didn't have at all with ds1&2, and I'm waaaaay more picky with food. I'm more tired and find that I'm generally finding it harder. That could just be because I'm running around after 2 little boys all day though lol!

haha you eat those biscuits if you feel like it :p I had a few slices of cake last night in a random urge for sugar and only felt mildly sick afterwards :blush:
Although all I've managed so far today is toast and butter!


----------



## you&me

Yep we will get to pick the day of the section!! Althought I picked 1st November 2011 for Amber...she decided nuh uh, I want outta here and so they ended up doing the section on the 29th October!!

I am the opposite to you...was so so sick with both of my girls...right up until delivery...and this time; other than really bad tiredness, I have nothing...I think it must be down to hormones being still strong after having bubba? :shrug:


----------



## shortie1990

Here's my wriggly bum! 13 weeks!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/iphone%20pics%20dec10-march11/7f9d127f.jpg


----------



## Nyn

oooh cute photo shortie!! gorgeous little profile! x

you&me - maybe that means it's a little boy! :) do you have a preference?


----------



## qwk

great photo shortie! s/he looks like s/he's chilling by the pool or something! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

love it shortie!! 

Nyn, all your symptoms point to :pink:


----------



## Nyn

Here's the thread with my pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/618086-really-girl-please-take-look-x.html 

:flower:


----------



## Nyn

drgomps - have you bought anything girly yet? :)


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous pic shortie!!

Just got back from my scan. We're having another boy! :D
 



Attached Files:







it's a boy!.JPG
File size: 141.3 KB
Views: 8









lovely lips.JPG
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 5









full body.JPG
File size: 132 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shortie1990

Huggles said:


> Gorgeous pic shortie!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan. We're having another boy! :D

how have they been able to tell you so early on??


----------



## Nyn

Yey congratulations on your boy Huggles!!! :happydance: :happydance:

With both my boys I was told at about 14 weeks :)


----------



## Huggles

shortie - we found out at our 13 week scan last time as well. It's the NT scan so it's done on better scanning machines than the usual scans and the people are also better trained at what to look for (well, i think so - in this country at least). Also, i think with boys they're easier to see for definite early on than girls are.


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats huggles on your son!! names??? :D


----------



## Huggles

No definite names yet and we tend to like to keep the names a secret until the birth. Although, since we're in completely different countries and you therefore can't tell anyone i actually know, the name we are both favoring at the moment is Logan. But we aren't sure about a middle name yet. Our surname starts with an 'O', so also need to be careful of initials (Don't want the poor with landing up with something like LOO! :haha: )


----------



## shortie1990

Huggles said:


> shortie - we found out at our 13 week scan last time as well. It's the NT scan so it's done on better scanning machines than the usual scans and the people are also better trained at what to look for (well, i think so - in this country at least). Also, i think with boys they're easier to see for definite early on than girls are.

Ahh i just assumed you can't find out till at least 16 weeks! I'd of asked just incase if i'd of known!

:dohh:

oh well, just 7 weeks to wait!

Ive a Pink feeling though!


----------



## Huggles

I think mother's intuition is usually right. Both last time and this time i was convinced they were boys and would have been shocked if i was told otherwise. And both times i was spot on!

My sil also said that with both her kids (one boy one girl) she just 'knew' even before the scan confirmed it.


----------



## DrGomps

at my 13 week scan the nub was girlie and it was accurate!! definitely a girl in there!!!


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone i just found out i got the job i interviewed for yesterday!!!! I'm so happy now i can actually buy things for my baby and not just live off of one income. only problem is i didnt tell them i was pregnant because they were interviewing other people and i didnt want that to play a factor in me getting the job so now im trying to figure out when the best time would be to tell them. i go in sunday to fill out paperwork and do a couple hours of training.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on getting the job!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great pics huggles & shortie! Congrats huggles on the blue bump :)

Congrats on getting the job tlh!


----------



## you&me

Nyn said:


> you&me - maybe that means it's a little boy! :) do you have a preference?

A boy would be nice, as it is my last...but another girl would be just as nice :haha: 

Congratulations Huggles on your blue bump :happydance:

I think I am going to book a gender scan!!

After my dating scan I took my folder to antenatal clinic to have my blood work results put in it...I asked the receptionist if they were all okay, mainly my iron...as I was on iron tablets when pregnant with Amber, bled heavily in the section and after so stayed on them for a while...anyways, she says yes they are fine.

These last few weeks I have been so tired, I crawled the stairs to bed last night, and sat on the top step til hubby came and asked me what I was doing...I could have cried through being so tired...I knew I shouldn't feel THIS exhausted...

So today I get a letter from the hospital saying...your iron stores are low :dohh: bloody stupid idiots!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## DrGomps

you&me sorry about the low iron!!

TLH, congrats on the job! Do you know what their maternity leave policy is?? I would talk to HR.


----------



## tlh97990

its a small chiropractor office so its basically the office manager the doctor me one other girl thats an assistant as well and two massage therapists so theres not really an hr department


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh97990 said:


> its a small chiropractor office so its basically the office manager the doctor me one other girl thats an assistant as well and two massage therapists so theres not really an hr department


A small business like that probably doesn't have a policy per se and wouldn't be covered by FMLA, so you'd probably just need to work something out with the doctor/office manager. I'd probably bring it up sooner than later. Congrats again on the job and good luck!


----------



## Nyn

tlh - YEY congratulations on your job!! :happydance:

you&me - aww :hugs: hope you can get your iron levels back where they should be. I have to keep an eye on my iron too as I'm really prone to being anaemic.


----------



## qwk

congrats huggles on your son!! :D

and tlh on your job! 

aw you&me, sucks about your iron - at least you have an explanation now and can start taking the tablets :)


----------



## DrGomps

wow this thread is quiet at the moment!! having a great visit with my dad, ran around the city, walked across the brooklyn bridge, went to a yankee game and am now completely knackered. :haha: A woman did give me her seat on the subway...made me happy...but it may have been my yankees fan in progress t-shirt I was wearing!


----------



## tlh97990

this thread has been very quiet today!!!

I start training for my new job tomorrow and plan to tell my boss tomorrow that i'm pregnant. hopefully it goes good. i was gonna wait a few days but she was talking about hooking up some kind of electrodes the chiropractor uses to loosen muscles on me so i could see how it feels and i don't know how safe that is for LO so i guess i'm gonna have to tell her! I figure it wont interfere with my work and as long as my labor and delivery goes smoothly i don't plan on taking too much time off work since my OH doesn't have to work since he gets military retirement and disability. wish me luck!!!

also i'm glad to see the world didnt end today not like too many people really believed it!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys just stopin in to say hi. congratz on boy huggles.


----------



## Nyn

wow drgomps that sounds like a busy day! makes me tired just reading it lol! I remember the first time someone gave me their seat on the tram :)

good luck with telling your boss tlh! hope it goes smoothly!

We've been busy re painting our window frames, so the house looks nice and fresh now :)

Last night and this morning I've been having lots of cramps/pains around my tummy. I hope it's just my muscles stretching :shrug: but it's a bit uncomfortable.

And am I the only one who's not sleeping well either? I keep waking up either from strange dreams or discomfort. boo!

how are you all today?


----------



## pip7890

Morning

All the threads seem quiet at the moment. Guess we're busy bees!

I've been using a Dreamgenii pillow the last few days and it's made a huge difference to the quality of my sleep. I'm only waking to go to the loo now rather than because I'm uncomfortable. 

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

<--- busy bee here... struggling to keep up with all the threads and journals I normally stalk!! 

Huggles.. HUGE congrats on your little boy!! If you find a second name with an E.. his initals would be LEO! (I had a friend in Jhb called Leo) :) 

Nyn..OMG so excited for you! Really hope that they got it right! :pink: baby please!!!! :D

you&me I'd be annoyed too, hope you get your iron sorted. I often have issue with iron levels! def sounds like a :blue: bundle in there!

congrats to all who have had good scans! :dance:

Nyn.... I'm struggling sleep well at night too! using my pregnancy pillow already to help!


----------



## jengalley

cant wait until 30 Jun until 20 week scan pics, does anyone else just wish there was a fast forward button!! x
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









010.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## you&me

Just peeking in :wave:...hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## tlh97990

nyn- i haven't been sleeping well either I have a body pillow that did wonders at first but lately i can't get comfortable unless im napping on the couch. i love sleeping with my OH too much to just not sleep in the bed and sleep on the couch! I have been having crazy dreams lately too. two nights ago i was dreaming that my OH was cheating on me with his former friend's wife (he hates her though) and it was one of the dreams that was so real and next thing i know my OH woke me up saying i was breathing funny! i also have random dreams that the baby is here and its so weird to me still!

jengalley- I have to wait until 20 weeks as well to find out the gender. i wish time would fast forward i'm dying to know if i have a boy or girl! i tried to get my dr to push it forward but it didnt work!!


----------



## diz

Bonjour everyone. 

How are you all. My last MW appointment reviled that i have low blood pressure 100/50 and my ferritin levels are low too. boo!!! Anyone else? x


----------



## qwk

gooood morning ladies! hope everyone is having a good weekend. we are going to a wine festival today, i am the designated driver, of course! :) i just figure this means i get to sample more of the food vendors, since i usually neglect those in favor of the wine! :wine:

i just contacted the doula i think we are going to engage for our birth :) i'm supposed to call her later today, i hope we like her. i'd really love to have a natural birth - i'm not going to be unreasonable about it, and if it ends up being such that i need to have interventions, then i will be open to it if necessary... but i intend to really try to keep it as intervention-free as possible - and i think a doula will help with that a lot. plus it'll be nice to have someone who actually knows what's going on there with us, so it's not all on DH!


----------



## diz

Enjoy the festival qwk. When do you meet your doula? I'm very lucky because i had the same MW throughout my last pregnancy and she was also their for Noahs birth (birth pool at home, with no drugs or intervention...(well theres a bit more to the story lol) Anyway, i have the same MW this time, and hopefully she deliver this bump for me. Same drill, at home with the birth pool.


----------



## DrGomps

diz, my blood pressure is really low too...what does that mean???

yay qwk for the doula!! wine festival sounds fun...but yay for being able to try the foods. 

jengalley, great scan piccy's!1


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thought id show u bump pic:)
https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8479/16weeksp.jpg


----------



## Huggles

My blood pressure went really low last time too (one day it was actually 90/40!), but my dr said it's just due to the increased blood volume, and not to worry about it. It's only a problem if it goes high. Just be sure to keep hydrated, and be aware that you might feel dizzy if you stand up too quickly etc. But it's nothing to worry about and is quite common in pregnancy, especially in second tri.


----------



## Huggles

nice bump babyhopes :thumbup:


----------



## diz

Hi Gomps, What Huggles said really. Some of the hormones produced in pregnancy leeds to the widening of the blood vessels so this can decrease your blood pressure. With this you can experience dizziness and fainting. Its worsened because so much of your ferritin stores go to your baby. xx


----------



## fides

oops - i clicked on last page instead of the arrow that takes me to unread posts, so i probably missed a lot...

anyway, i was just checking in to see how you ladies are doing! :)


----------



## fides

oh, and i just clicked on the first page and noticed some of you ladies are finding out genders - yay!! :wohoo:

congrats on the :pink: Nyn & DrG, and congrats on the :blue: huggles!

k8y, could you also update mine 1st page? we're ecstatically team :yellow:


----------



## pip7890

Evening ladies.

About to watch One Born Every Minute. It's my refresher course in childbirth and how not to do it!

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

my first day of training went really good. i told my boss i didnt remember if i told her at the interview or not that im pregnant and she just said you might have i don't remember either. so everything went good!!


----------



## mummapie

Does anyone know anything about prenatal depression? This bad place isn't going and just getting worse. Or could you point me in the right direction thread wise, I can only use my mobile atm and its fairly slow searching on here. xx


----------



## sherylb

TLH that is fantastic! Sounds like they took it well.


----------



## sherylb

mummapie said:


> Does anyone know anything about prenatal depression? This bad place isn't going and just getting worse. Or could you point me in the right direction thread wise, I can only use my mobile atm and its fairly slow searching on here. xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...pregnancy-any-one-taking-antidepressants.html

Other link


----------



## Huggles

glad your new job took the news well tlh.
Hope you manage to find some help soon mummapie :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

tlh - glad everything is going well with your job! that's great they are ok with your pregnancy :happydance:

mummapie, hope you can find some help hun :hugs:

I've just booked another private scan for this Friday afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: My OH will kill me if he finds out haha.. another 50 euros :blush: but I just have to go and get confirmation before I go completely potty from the suspense!! I've done the wrong thing and scoured the internet and read one too many stories of techs getting the sex of the baby wrong. ... Am scared to death now!

how are you all doing today? x


----------



## Huggles

i'm heading off to the hospital in just under an hour - having my stitch done today.

Saw the gynae this morning and all still looks good. He even managed to reconfirm that we are definitely having a boy, and his scanning machine is nowhere near as clear/high-tech as the one used for the NT scan - so thankfully i am in no doubt that we really are having a boy :D

Hope you manage to get a good clear shot and confirmation one way or the other today Nyn!


----------



## Nyn

Good luck at the hospital Huggles!!

That's great you got a confirmation on the gender! yey for your little boy!!!!! :happydance:

Friday can't come fast enough for me! This week is going to go by slowly!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Nyn, hopefully you get a good potty shot!! If you go hungry, that could help!! :flower:

yay huggles for the stitch and your bouncing baby boy!!

tlh, glad they took it well at your job!!


----------



## sherylb

Update from Huggles journal sent to a reader via FB


> just out of surgery. So far so good. Op went well. Got mild cramping, but not too bad - just feels like my bladder is super full but it's not. Got a bit of spotting too but the dr said those are both normal and to be expected. Now just waiting for supper in half an hour LoL.
> Now to just hope for an uneventful night.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> Update from Huggles journal sent to a reader via FB
> 
> 
> just out of surgery. So far so good. Op went well. Got mild cramping, but not too bad - just feels like my bladder is super full but it's not. Got a bit of spotting too but the dr said those are both normal and to be expected. Now just waiting for supper in half an hour LoL.
> Now to just hope for an uneventful night.Click to expand...

Sound like everything went well so far! :)


----------



## Nyn

Really glad to hear the op went well huggles!! hope you enjoy you dinner! :) and hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Glad it went well. Take it easy. 

Pip x


----------



## you&me

Thinking of you Huggles :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

Glad it went well huggles!!


----------



## repogirl813

glad all went well and fx for an uneventful evening for you, hope ur dinner was good


----------



## k8y

Glad all went well for you huggles. xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: ladies. I haven't been posting here too much, but check up all the time to read everyone's posts and thought I'd share an update. Had an OB appointment today and all looks perfect...he said baby sounds great and my belly is measuring on target. No idea how he can tell because he simply tapped on it a few times. :shrug: It's the first time I've been "measured" like that, so not quite sure what he was doing/ looking for. The big news is we have our anatomy scan scheduled for June 15th! So, really looking forward to that. 

Huggles, glad to hear everything went well. 

Babyhopes, lovely bump pic!:thumbup:

How is everyone doing? Are all of us November ladies in 2nd tri now?


----------



## pip7890

That's great MyTurn. 

I'm just in 2nd Tri - 14w today! My anomaly scan is on 4 July when I'll be 20w 1d. 

Pip x


----------



## qwk

glad it went well huggles!

and glad you have your scans scheduled myturnyet and pip! i'll be scheduling mine at my 16 week appointment this thursday... sooo excited to find out the sex!


----------



## alybel

Huggles - glad the procedure went smoothly..

Not having a great day here today. My 18 month old is teething, he is a late teether and in the last week has grown 3 molars and 2 eye teeth, the other ones are coming through now. He has been such a grump, crying and clingy. It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have two other children to look after as well. Luckily it is a school day today and my 6-year-old is at school :)


----------



## sherylb

5 teeth in the last week? I suppose it's good that they are at least coming in now. The only 18 month old I know has a full mouth full of choppers.


----------



## Nyn

aw alybel teething can be a tough time! x

glad your scan went well myturnyet!

I think pretty much everyone has their 20 week scans booked now! :happydance: we're getting there!


----------



## MummyCat

Fab news Huggles!!!! :dance:

Nyn, I hope you get confirmation on Friday, I've never been for a gender scan before... but as Andrea (DrG) suggests... try going to it hungry! 

Qwk... eeeek, how long do you think you have to wait for theat scan, I mean will they schedule it for next week? or three weeks time? 

Aly... oh you poor thing!! Lottie has her bottom two back molars cutting and she can have very miserable days! thankfully after those two it's just the top two back molars and then all her teeth are through! I can not wait!!! The drooling, smelly bottoms, nappy rash, clingyness and general discomfort they suffer is awful... and it happens 20 times over! :dohh:

MyTurnYet... glad you had a good appt. The doctor will be feeling for the top of your uterus, after about 25 weeks they'll start measuring it, from pubic bone to top of uterus. basically, at 25 weeks pregnant, it should measure 25cms. and each week gain a cm. This is how midwives and doctors can 'roughly' tell if baby is measuring ahead or behind dates. Its at that point that they'd send you for a growth scan to double check! but a cm here or there is generally fine. 

Hope everyone else is good... did a bit too much yesterday and started getting some cramps and twinges, but taking it easy. Or as easy as you can with a toddler! :rofl:


----------



## shortie1990

Does any one else feel crap all the time??? My 10 month old still sleeps in our bed, he doesn't sleep through, he usually wakes up once, so I'm always having broken sleep, but I'm having really weird dreams so I just feel terrible! Wish my energy would come back, or I found some motivation! My LO is pretty good at entertaining himself, he just explores everything, but if I leave he room to go to the toilet or to make him some food he cries his little eyes out! 

Just need my energy back please! Not too much too ask! :D


----------



## qwk

i'll be making the appointment on thursday, but it'll be set for sometime in late June I imagine, closer to 20 weeks! so yeah, still a while to go for me.

shortie, sorry you're not getting much rest! are you planning to continue co-sleeping with your 10 month old after the baby is born? i.e. co-sleeping with both the newborn and your DS?


----------



## MummyCat

Shortie... I feel your pain... it's a little easier that my 2 year old is in her own bed... but she's non stop all day! The only reason I get on BnB etc is when she's munching a meal or napping... and we're down to one nap a day! *sigh*

We are supposed to get it back in the 2nd Trimester... I am still waiting! :rofl: I think we need to relax and recharge... so maybe a nice bath? and early to bed? ---> well that's what I need tonight!


----------



## MummyCat

qwk... still it's not too long in the grand scheme of things! :dance:


----------



## shortie1990

qwk said:


> i'll be making the appointment on thursday, but it'll be set for sometime in late June I imagine, closer to 20 weeks! so yeah, still a while to go for me.
> 
> shortie, sorry you're not getting much rest! are you planning to continue co-sleeping with your 10 month old after the baby is born? i.e. co-sleeping with both the newborn and your DS?

If he was happy in his cot, he'd be in there like a shot! I can imagine baby being in cot and DS still in with us! I'll have to see how it goes, hopefully one or both of them will like their own space! Otherwise, it's 4 in the bed :dohh: can you imagine the HV's face, it's bad enough when I say riley Is in with us:haha:


----------



## shortie1990

MummyCat said:


> Shortie... I feel your pain... it's a little easier that my 2 year old is in her own bed... but she's non stop all day! The only reason I get on BnB etc is when she's munching a meal or napping... and we're down to one nap a day! *sigh*
> 
> We are supposed to get it back in the 2nd Trimester... I am still waiting! :rofl: I think we need to relax and recharge... so maybe a nice bath? and early to bed? ---> well that's what I need tonight!

I hope it comes back soon before I loose the plot! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Shortie, I seemed to have somewhat more energy...but it really ranges from day to day..I ran around the city all last weekend because my dad was in town and I definitely dont have the stamina I used to!! But I don't think I would've been able to do that 4 weeks ago!!

Catharine, your 20 week scan is the day after mine!! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi guys just checking in. Heres are my 14w2d pics. Im going to be really busy this week. getting ready to go camping at a place called croom. Its were u go 4-wheeling. Its gunna b me my OH, my youngest step daughter and my mom and step dad. We will be leaving thursday evening and coming back monday afternoon so wont be on here due to the fact that i get no service out in the woods lol. I hope everyone is doing well. my energy has been a lil better. we go to an amusement park on sundays and we go to bed early i sleep all day monday and rest of the week im up bright and early lol.. other than that ive had a few bad spells after eating somthing i ate within the week. not fun.
 



Attached Files:







Img_00108.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 1









Img_00109.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## repogirl813

some days I have energy some days I donlt but for the most part it's becoming more than not

I don't have my gender scan scheduled I see the doc on the 9th at 19 weeks so hoping they'll schedule for the following week, they just go 1 appt at a tome here


----------



## Huggles

wow, impressive bump bbygirl :thumbup:

i'm home from the hospital and snuggled up in bed for the week. Everything went really well - far better than i anticipated which was a huge relief.
Only bad thing is the antibiotics make me feel starving hungry, but if i keep eating to get rid of that feeling it leads to nausea and vomiting. I eat before i take them so theoretically i'm not really hungry, just feeling starved. Guess i'll just have to feel starved for the next 10 days :(
but at least my baby is safe :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

cute bump pics bby! 

And I am still exhausted all the time too. Keep waiting for that energy to return....


----------



## Nyn

Hi everyone!

I"m feeling exhausted too! in fact I just woke up from crashing out on the couch for an hour and a half! 

bbygurl - wow, excellent bump you have there!! very cute :)

shortie, I was in your shoes when pregnant with ds2... we co-slept with ds1 and he had a really tough time transitioning into a big bed.. We did it little by little, read him stories to go to sleep.. and he's finally ok now.. as luck would have it my ds2 was a terrible co-sleeper :( and was in his own bed by about a year and a half... but they are both still regular visitors in our bed and we still wake up with them next to us lol!

huggles - I'm so glad everything went well for you! sorry you're not feeling great, but that is good news your LO is doing well :)


----------



## fides

tlh, glad things are going well for you at work - must be a relief! :)

mumma, i hope that things begin to work out for you. :hugs:

huggles, i'm glad your op went well.

aly, sorry your LO is having such a tough time

congrats to pip & everyone else hitting 14 weeks - i like the 2nd tri section a bit better than the 1st tri section - maybe because it often has funnier threads, and there seems to be less worry...


afm, had my appt yesterday - OB confirmed that the strong air bubble popping sensation i've been feeling in the middle of the night over the past week or so is actually the baby. i still can't believe that! i always thought you can't feel anything at all until you're closer to halfway done, and i'd heard that underweight women are the ones more likely to feel it earlier than that, but my OB said it sounds like i'm being woken up by the baby the way i described it to her. 20-week scan is scheduled for June 21. :)

hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone

I saw my "consultant" for the first time today. Well that appointment didn't quite go to plan! I was invited to see the consultant for a 2.10 pm appointment. I got there at 1.45 pm as I needed to collect a specimen bottle and fill it beforehand. I then sat and waited, and waited and waited some more. Eventually I was called in at 2.50 pm!

The clinic midwife took my BP (136/72 whereas it was 110/70 at my 12w booking appointment) and listened to the baby's heartbeat. At that point the registrar came in and starting talking over the midwife and the heartbeat so I didn't get to hear either properly.

The registrar was quite patronising really. I thought we'd talk about my age, weight and mental health. I'd also made a note to talk about the pain in my sacrum/pelvis and my heart murmur. Instead he started banging on about what operations I had had and when I had them. He clearly wasn't listening properly as I had to keep repeating myself. Everything he was asking about - including all the detail - were in my notes anyway.

He pronounced that the arthritis in my feet would not bother me during my pregnancy (it doesn't because I wear orthotics) and nor would my knees (I've had both kneecaps moved). He went on and on about this and I was like, wtf, I'm 40 things wear out and I expect to ache a little. I actually said I wasn't bothered about my knees or feet but that I was really concerned over the pain in my sacrum and my pelvis. He poo pooed me. He said that there was no way this could be SPD as it was too early and that progestorone released during pregnancy relaxed things so I was bound to be a little uncomfortable. I pressed him about it and eventually he said that if I was still having a problem in a couple of months then we could consider some physiotherapy but that he didn't think it was necessary at present.

He started asking me about my mental health. I explained that my mental health issues were a long time ago and that I had coping techniques now to help me. I didn't think it was a big concern. Again, he completely ignored me and starting quoting dates of depressive episodes in my file (even managing to get the dates wrong). The poor midwife was practically rolling her eyes out of her head behind him.

Finally he mentioned my heart. I explained the history again (first picked up when I was 13, then again when I was pregnant with DS - aged 25 - and then again a couple of years ago when I was very stressed). I told him that I'd had lots of tests at the very same hospital we were in and they had come back to confirm I had a leaky heart valve but that no further action was necessary. He started rooting through the file asking me questions which I'd already answered. He then stands up and takes the midwife out of the room.

I'm sat there like a lemon for 5 minutes until the midwife walks back in and pulls up a chair opposite me. She puts on this really serious face and says the registrar wants me to go to the city hospital to have a fetal heart scan as he's concerned about the baby's heart. I'm totally like wtf. I say did you hear something on the doppler when he was talking? Have I missed something? No she says, he wants it checking because of your heart problems.

I say I haven't got heart problems. I have a leaky valve like lots of people. I asked her if all pregnant women with a murmur have to have this test because I sure as hell didn't with DS. She admits that not all do, but that the registrar is keen that I go and I'll get an appointment through to have the scan when I'm 19-21 weeks.

Prince Charming then came back in. He'd spoken to the consultant and it had been agreed that I would be referred to the fetal heart specialists and, clearly because I have nothing better to do with my time, my own heart specialist to get checked out. I tried asking him about the pelvic pain again - not interested.

As the midwife escorted me out I said I was going to ask Gill (my own midwife) about the pelvic pain when I see her in a couple of weeks. I explained that I was about 8 months pregnant last time when I felt this sore so it couldn't be right that I was feeling it so early on. She said that she would make a referral to the physio for me. At last, someone listening to me.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

fides, thats so cool about the popping...I have felt her at times too..can't wait until they get stronger!!!

Pip, so sorry your consultant was such a rude Jerk!!! 

Bby, love your bump, have fun camping!!


----------



## k8y

Oh my god ! I think my baby is practicing river dance in there tonight !!!! Its bouncing all over the place. Its such a cool feeling !


----------



## sherylb

I have lost 3 more pounds for a total of 13. Anybody else having a similar loss? I am eating but I guess the baby is stealing so I am not eating as much as I think I am.


----------



## pip7890

sherylb said:


> I have lost 3 more pounds for a total of 13. Anybody else having a similar loss? I am eating but I guess the baby is stealing so I am not eating as much as I think I am.

I wish! 5lbs on to date which isn't too bad I guess. I'm struggling to eat a lot in one sitting because of heartburn but I don't think that overall I'm taking in less than I was pre-pregnancy.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

k8y...how neat!!

ladies...I wish I could say I lost weight but it just keeps piling on!!


----------



## tlh97990

i haven't lost any weight either..its probably because i've had an enormous appetite and no morning sickness that involved throwing up thank god! also i luckily haven't experienced any heartburn except when I drank coffee twice. it was the only time i ever had heartburn in my whole life and i thought i was dying at first!


----------



## sherylb

I asked the doctor and he said I need to be drinking more water. That will help.


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm in the gaining crowd, too...my weight tends to fluctuate a lot (water weight I guess), but have gained 5-10 pounds so far.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Pip, just read about your consultant...gosh, what a jerk! Do you have to see him again or can you just deal w/ the midmives or switch to another consultant?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks for the measuring explanation MummyCat! He was tapping an inch or two below my belly button, so I'm guessing that's around where the top is? I was wondering when he'd break out the measuring tape. :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

I;m in the gaining group as well. I've gained atleast 10lbs since becoming preggo!


----------



## Nyn

pip - sorry you had such bad luck with your consultant! It sounds more like he has nothing to do and so it trying to make himself 'useful'. Am glad at least your MW sounds nice, but urgh.. you don't want to come away from a consultation feeling like that! :hugs:

fides & K8t - am so jealous you're feeling the baby!! every now and then I feel a tiny nudge and then nothing!

I've put on about 2.5 kg so far... which isn't too bad compared to my last 2 pregnancies.. by this time I'd already put on about 5 kg lol! Maybe having morning sickness isn't all bad.. means I didn't pig out in the first tri!

Am having such sleep issues.. I've been up since 6... tried to sleep with my nursing pillow last night but it woke me up more than helped me sleep :shrug: ah well!

how are all you lovely ladies today? x


----------



## Huggles

pip, sorry your consultant was so rubbish.

Sheryl - last time i lost 6kg (which is about 13lb) in the first tri. Slowly started gaining it back over the next 12 weeks. I didn't have ms or anything. I think different people's bodies just react differently to pg. As long as you are eating healthily you and baby should be fine.
This time i seem to be staying mostly the same weight. Might have lost one or possibly 2kg so far, but nothing much.


----------



## alybel

I unfortunately have gained weight too, currently at about 4 kg so far.


----------



## Nyn

I've just been over to the birth stories section and am feeling ready and psyched!! I must have been, but I can't remember being this impatient with my other 2!! I can't wait to give birth again :)

We're going for a home birth this time. Has anyone else thought about or decided where you want to have your baby? x


----------



## MummyCat

morning!! 

Pip... how very awful of that guy!! :grr: I hope you don't bump into him again! 
Katie... fab that you're feeling baby!! :dance: I feel a little movement every day, normally after dinner when Lottie's in bed, so I can actually put my feet up and relax.

Nyn, we plan on having hospital birth as we did with Lottie. I feel more relaxed there than I do at home with my folks staying with us (around due date) My Mum jumps at any slight niggle I get! :D


----------



## Huggles

i'll definitely be having a hospital birth. Home births are really rare in south africa anyway. Ideally i would have loved the idea of a birthing centre as it's almost like home but with the added back-up if necessary, but there is only one birth centre i know of in the country and it's in a totally different city (jo'burg i think) which is like a 2 hour flight away, so defintiely not an option.
Even last time i planned on going to hospital though as i am epileptic, although not on medication, so i want qualified staff there just in case. And anyway, dh deifnitely wouldn't agree to a homebirth. And after what happened last year (losing our son due to pprom), i definitely won't be taking any chances with this one!


----------



## qwk

pip - read through your story, how bizarre! ugh! i was also thinking that most heart "defects" aren't hereditary anyway? very weird. sorry you had to go through that!

amazing bump bbygur!

and yay for feeling baby k8y and fides and anyone else i missed! i think i've been feeling mine more the past few days here approaching 16 weeks. and it is the exact feeling i was having back at 12/13 weeks, just stronger and for longer amounts of time, so i'm pretty confident that's what i was feeling before. i was thrown off by all the descriptions of it as "fluttering," which is not how i would described it at all. i saw it also described as like a goldfish swimming in your uterus, THAT is exactly how i would describe it! my little goldfish :)

nyn - exciting to have a home birth! i don't think i could convince my mom or my DH that it'd be ok 

and weight gain - mine is at least under control now! i gained over 6 pounds the first month (eeek), but since then it's slowed down to about .5 lb a week, so i'm just a tiny bit over what the "recommended" amount for 16 week is so, good enough!

talked to our future doula yesterday, she was nice and very reassuring. we're going for hospital birth, but wanted a doula to make sure we get the natural birth we want if at all possible. she also teaches hypnobirthing, which is the method i want to use, so i think we're going to sign up for her class. and since hypnobirting is a technique you improve at as you practice, she recommended taking it earlier than other birthing classes, so more like 20-ish weeks, which is soon! so exciting! it seems so REAL!


----------



## Huggles

i also plan on doing hypnobirthing!

Had signed up for classes last time but then my waters broke before we even started the course. I used the breathing methods i'd read about when researching hypnobirthing, and they helped loads! I basically slept through the contractions and it was only 4 hours from when i first felt them start to when baby was born. That could all be partly due to incompetent cervix and very prem birth, but i strongly believe the hypnobirthing breathing helped a lot too.

Will definitely be doing it this time. Even dh, who was sceptical about it last time, is adament we need to do it this time after seeing how much it helped me with jarrod's birth.


----------



## DrGomps

I definitely want a hospital birth...the hospital is across the street...so its practically home!! LOL!! Want to try using the birthing bar to use gravity...

ugh...for some reason last night/this morning been nauseous/dizzy. weird. Why is this coming back?? I threw up my cereal...think I will try eggs/sausage instead...baby wants protein??


----------



## Huggles

dr gomps, it could possibly be low blood pressure making you feel nauseous and dizzy. Be sure to drink enough fluids - maybe try a sports type drink, like energade or whatever is similar in you country to replace electrolytes etc.


----------



## repogirl813

drgomps if my bp or bloodsugar drop I get that too and my vision will become slightly blurry gatorade def helps alot I usually do a couple big gulps at forst and drink the rest slowly

as for weight gain I gained 9 pounds first couple weeks then somehow lost it all plus 2 more


----------



## repogirl813

I really need to change my tickers too as I am 17 weeks today and go for the msafp bloodworks tomorrow


----------



## fides

So glad to hear other mums are feeling movements early on - what a treat!

I began gaining weight, too, and my OB said it was normal - that some women go through a quick growth spurt (I put on a few pounds in like 2 weeks after zero pounds for the 1st tri), and that it will hopefully slow down a bit.

as for the birth, we're doing hospital (just b/c it's my 1st delivery & i don't know what to expect), but I really want it to be a natural birth, so I'll be switching from my OB to the nurse/midwife in the practice who deals with natural births as we get closer to the EDD - I want to avoid unecessary interventions that tend to domino.

pip, still can't believe what a jerk that guy was. ugh.

Nyn, i love your avatar - it looks like your baby is blowing a chewing gum bubble!


----------



## diz

Hey ladies,

Pip - I have come to the conclusion that all registrars have Aspergers! Sorry that he was such a nob. Don't let him bully you into thinking that you don't know your body. If you're having issues with your pelvis then you should push to be reffered to a physio. Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Gomps - that does sound like it could be low blood pressure and low sugar levels. Take it easy and look afteryour self. The isotonic drinks are good to have to hand for when you suddenly feel dizzy and crap.

Huggles, I plan on having a home bith again. It was such an amazing experience giving birth to Noah. I know that it was because I was so relaxed and at ease that I didn't need to use pain relief. Sayingnthat every birth is different, so I'm hoping I have it easy again

As for weight gain, I know I've put on a bit, but not much. I don't have any scales so I have no idea how much I might have put on. I was 8 stone on my booking in appointment, and I'm still fitting into my jeans...although some are a wee bit tight, lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:

https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Babyhopes :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## k8y

babyhopes2010 said:


> im a fricking ADVOCADOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fool:
> 
> https://img146.imageshack.us/img146/337/g122785avocado.jpg

yay for baby avocado :happydance: !!! loving the pic !


----------



## k8y

18 weeks today ! yay. baby is 12cm crown to rump aparently ! omg! im nearly half way !!!!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi ladies!

It's interesting to hear everyone's hopes for birth.. I hope we all get the birth experiences we want! :)

drgomps - sorry you're not feeling great :( I've had really bad low blood pressure the last few days, and my eating is still iffy. I'm so picky with food it's crazy!

ooh Diz you've had a home birth already! That's great someone else is going for one too this time :) Do you have your birth story up on here by any chance?

babyhopes haha!! love the avocado pic!! and it makes me hungry too! avocado is one thing I could eat every day right now lol!

Oh my K8t - 18 weeks - congrats!! :happydance: Are you the furthest along then? 

I'm just itching for it to be tomorrow afternoon and time for my scan!! don't know what to do with myself!! think I'm going to go and do lots of cleaning and ironing (fun!) and hope that passes the time!

how are you all today? x


----------



## Huggles

i'm officially second tri today :D


----------



## Nyn

Yey! welcome to the 2nd trimester Huggles :happydance:


----------



## mummapie

Just back from my scan! Baby was having a wee drink! And wriggling around, posing for us. I'll pop the pic up soon. They've put my due date as 28th but in sticking to the 25th :)


----------



## mummapie

https://i52.tinypic.com/2yu0vao.jpg


----------



## Huggles

beautiful pic mummapie! So glad the scan went well xx


----------



## DrGomps

wow k8y, 18 weeks!! :happydance:

Huggles, welcome to the second trimester!!

diz, thats so cool that you had a homebirth...dont think I am brave enough..

mummapie, great scan piccy's! :D


----------



## DrGomps

AFM, had a lovely dinner at a really swanky restaurant last night with some girlfriends....enjoying these opportunities to go to these sort of places while I can!! (definitely not baby friendly). Now have alot of work to do for my presentation tuesday, then I can relax after next week and just enjoy being pregnant!! Can't wait for the next week to be over!!


----------



## diz

hi ladies,

K8y - congrats on being 18 weeks today!!!!!

Nyn - my birth story is somewhere on here but it happened in september 2009 so it will be in an old post.

Huggles - congratulations on making it to the second trimester. Its so much easier going on the second tri thread too. Such a relief to be ale to talk about what stuff were gunna get for our LO's and other care free topics.

Gomps - your meal out sounds lush. Make the most of suff like that!!! Good luck with your presentation. Whats it on?


----------



## diz

cute photo mummapie xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

mummapie said:


> https://i52.tinypic.com/2yu0vao.jpg

Very cute! Congrats on the good scan. :)


----------



## fides

mummapie, congrats on the great scan!


----------



## MrsAgar

Hey everyone! Just saw this group! I'm due Nov. 4th! So excited! I have my gender scan a week from today! The last couple days I have been feeling generally unwell. Stomach is gurgling constantly, extremely tired, achy, headache, weak, some dizziness, some nausea. Anyone else experiencing this?:shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

MrsAgar said:


> Hey everyone! Just saw this group! I'm due Nov. 4th! So excited! I have my gender scan a week from today! The last couple days I have been feeling generally unwell. Stomach is gurgling constantly, extremely tired, achy, headache, weak, some dizziness, some nausea. Anyone else experiencing this?:shrug:

I am going through the same thing, puked yesterday and was super dizzy and have been really tired...think its a growth spurt our babies are going through and its pushing our insides and making us feel generally unwell. :( It will pass though...I am sure and so worth it!! how exciting to find out your baby's sex next week!! woohoO! Do you have a feeling one way or another??


----------



## fides

welcome, MrsAgar! I've also been having headaches, and i'm still tired, but my m/s is actually just about gone after a nasty 11 week stay. i'm so sorry you two are still having nausea. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

:wave: MrsAgar!

Still very tired and lots of retching for me. No dizziness yet.

Pip x


----------



## MrsAgar

Glad to hear I'm not the only one!! :hugs: I have had a strong feeling that it's a boy! I truly have no preference though! I cheer for both teams :flower: Made an appointment with my GP today just to check iron levels and stuff. I figure that would help put my mind at ease!


----------



## Becca2704

Im due the 20th :D xx


----------



## qwk

babyhopes - love the avocado!

dr. g - had my 16 weeks appt today and was informed my blood pressure was low, so i need to make sure to stay hydrated or else i will start to feel dizzy, etc., easily. my BP is ALWAYS pretty "low" - like 105/55-ish; today it was like 98/50-something, so really not that different, but aaaanyways!

k8y - 18 weeks, wow! congrats!!

welcome to second tri huggles :)

lovely pic mummapie! hope you are feeling better too!

made my 20-week scan appointment for June 24th - it was sooo hard to make it for that late, but that's when both our moms can come, and we really want them to be able to see it! but ugh having to wait another 4 weeks. eeeek.


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies i haven't been on much lately but its exciting to see how many people are feeling movement!! I keep thinking I feel some but then convince myself its just gas or something else who knows though.

I order a swimsuit from Victoria Secret and got the same size I bought last year (wasn't thinking) after it was shipped i was so worried the bottoms wouldnt fit. However, it got here and much to my surprise the bottoms fit fine and adjust too. Unfortunately my boobs grew a lot more than I thought and i have to return to the top to get two sizes bigger!! I was shocked!


----------



## Nyn

What a gorgeous pic Huggles!!

Drgomps - mmm a swanky restaurant sounds yummy!! wish I could do that! will have to make do with the bbq planned for Sudnay :) hehe

Thanks diz, I'll have a hunt for it :)

MrsAgar - welcome!!! and yeah, you're not alone hun! I've got low blood pressure, headaches and am still being very picky about food otherwise I feel sick!

tlh - ooh the swimsuit sounds lovely! but oops on the boobs! Mine have grown a lot too :) I'm hoping to get a good pregnancy swimsuit in the UK next week!

I'm a nervous wreck this morning.. I have my confirmation gender scan this afternoon in 8 hours!!!!! My 2 little boys are coming along and my Mum too .. and maybe my Step-Dad if he can get time off so that'll be lovely! I just hope I act normally and if i am given the news I'd rather not hear then I won't start crying in front of them all lol! I keep telling myself, whatever bub is is fine and I'll be ok with it.. I just want to know! sorry.. I've definitely been caught up in the whole gender paranoia thing haha! hopefully after today I'll stop annoying you all with it :happydance: !!

how are you all today? x


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your gender scan today nyn!
I've forgotten - which gender are you hoping for?


----------



## diz

Hi Nyn, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get what you want. I'm guessing that you don't want a football team so you are hoping the radiographer will tell you that there are some girly parts? I really want a girl too. I know it's only my second, but my husband has said no more after this one. So it's my last chance to get a girly. don't feel guilty if you do cry tho. Xxx


----------



## Nyn

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping for a girl :) Will be back on here this evening and let you know if we have football team in the making or not lol x


----------



## qwk

FX for you Nyn! :)


----------



## DrGomps

OOOh Nyn can't wait to find out!! I think its a girl!!! 

Diz, I wonder if DH would want us to stop after two if they were both girls?? I think he wants a boy!!! :D


----------



## diz

Yer right Gomps. My OH really wants a girl next. So if its a boy, i might be able to get a number three...... but its expensive enough having one, i'll have to start pimping my body out on a saturday night lol xxx


----------



## fides

hello, ladies!! just checking in to say hi

we're going up into the mountains for the weekend, in, oh, about half an hour - can't wait!!

hope you all have a wonderful weekend, and enjoy the Memorial Day BBQ's and the day off on Monday, American chicas! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ooh, Nyn, I think it's a girle :), keep us posted. I'm off work today, so four day weekend for me, woo hoo! Enjoy the Memorial Day weekend, US ladies!


----------



## Nyn

It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks for all the support everyone xxx

fides hope you have a lovely weekend in the mountains!!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nyn said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone xxx
> 
> fides hope you have a lovely weekend in the mountains!!

awww how lovely ;) im not allowed to find out dh wont let me :( X


----------



## Nyn

aww babyhopes that sux!! maybe you could 'accidentally' find out at the 20 week scan ;) x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nyn said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone xxx
> 
> fides hope you have a lovely weekend in the mountains!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Huggles

yay nyn! Congrats!!!


----------



## Nyn

Thank you thank you thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Nyn

Pip x


----------



## qwk

congrats nyn! :)


----------



## joey300187

congrats Nyn thats amazing :) xxx


----------



## diz

*Congratulations on your little girl Nyn xx*


----------



## Nyn

Thank you!!! :happydance: Now I can't wait to get to the UK next week and do some pink shopping! I won't have very much to spend but I'm sure I can find a few cute things in Primark and H&M :) 

how are you all today? it's 6:20 am here.. been up since 5 ugh! going to make some toast x


----------



## sherylb

I am having pains on both sides of my body left/right between my rib bottom and belly button. I hope they go away soon because I can't take them for much longer.


----------



## Huggles

hey nyn - seems you and i are in the same time zone!

Sheryl - hope the pains stopped for you xx


----------



## Nyn

Glad I'm not the only early riser Huggles :)

Sheryl I hope you feel better soon... I've been getting lots of cramping and pains, it's not fun :( the only thing that helps is to lie down .. which isn't always easy when there's lots to do! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2329/16weeks.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zooy

Woot 15 weeks today!


----------



## qwk

argh speaking of pains, i woke up this morning with a SERIOUSLY tweaked neck/shoulder. i could barely move, had to have DH pull me up. He worked on it a bit and it feels better, but i am still really limited in my range of movement. SUCKS, i have so much stuff to do today!!

in better news, i felt baby kick my hand, on the outside, last night! i was shocked, i did not expect to feel that so soon. but i was laying on the couch and could feel him/her bumping around in there, so i thought i'd say hi back and put my hand where i felt movement, and *THUMP* right on my hand! couldn't believe it, it was awesome. :D


----------



## Huggles

wow, that's great qwk, that you felt baby from the outside!

I'm sure i've started feeling movement this week. Just on the inside, and very faint and only for very short periods at a time, but i've felt him daily - and today very definitely. Such a great feeling and so reassuring.


----------



## Huggles

drgomps and mummycat - i bumped into padbrat in another thread and she asked me to send you both her love and to say hi to all the other november mums-to-be. She hopes everyone is doing well.
She's pg again - 5 weeks! Really hoping for a sticky bean for her this time.


----------



## diz

thats good that padbrat is pregnant agin, ill keep my fingers crossed for her x


----------



## repogirl813

send my congrats to padbrat and hope this ones a girl, if I remember doesn't she have a problem with carrying males?


----------



## Huggles

repogirl813 said:


> send my congrats to padbrat and hope this ones a girl, if I remember doesn't she have a problem with carrying males?

yes, i think she has some sort of genetic problem that gets passed on to boys.


----------



## pip7890

That's great news about Padbrat. Fingers crossed this is her rainbow baby.

I've been feeling movement for the last few days. If I press against my uterus with both hands, or lean forward for too long, then I can feel baby wriggling about. Definitely seems to like this time of day. I don't think it's a morning baby after yesterday's escapades.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

I had a fall today...sprained my foot and had to go to the ER. Luckily it wasn't broken and felt Josephine kick against the lead blankets during the xray and had an ultrasound saw her heartbeating and her doing flips. Luckliy in the US its a 3 day weekend so DH is off and will help nurse me while I am off my feet for the next few days...time to catch up on bnb!! :D


----------



## MrsAgar

So exciting everyone is feeling movement!! I think I have been for the past three days. It feels kind of like bubbles popping. Different than gas... I DEFINITELY know what gas feels like lol


----------



## Huggles

drgomps - sorry to hear about your fall. Hope your foot gets better soon :flower:

mrsAgar - yay for starting to feel movement!


----------



## mummapie

So happy to hear padbrats news! 
Gomps you be careful lady! Rest up and enjoy your weekend.

That goes for the rest of you lovely mummies! I'm going to the cinema for my dose of johnny depp :D


----------



## Nyn

babyhopes love your pic! you have such a cute little bump!! and rather good legs and bum might I say :happydance:

qwk.. yikes I hope your neck feels better soon.. that kind of muscle cramp really does stop you from doing everything! But YEY you felt bubba move on the outside!! I'm so jealous lol! 

what wonderful news padbrat is pregnant again .. aww I hope she has a sticky bean!!

Drgomps - hope you're ok after your fall!! must have been scary! :hugs:

Mummapie - enjoy Johnny Depp ;) hehe

I'm doing ok.. not feeling sick really at all anymore woop woop!! :happydance: small price to pay for getting a little sister for my boys though :) I think I can feel her moving around in there but it's so faint. I was sure I'd feel her sooner like I did with the boys. I keep thinking about what my ds1 said a few weeks ago 'Mummy, you know if it's a boy because he will kick hard because boys know how to kick hard but girls don't' :rofl:

I've found a midwife only 9km away who does Home Births so I have my first appointment with her on Wednesday just before leaving to the UK :) can't wait!


----------



## Huggles

so glad you found a mw close to home nyn. And that's really cute what your son said about boys knowing how to kick!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nyn said:


> babyhopes love your pic! you have such a cute little bump!! and rather good legs and bum might I say :happydance:
> 
> qwk.. yikes I hope your neck feels better soon.. that kind of muscle cramp really does stop you from doing everything! But YEY you felt bubba move on the outside!! I'm so jealous lol!
> 
> what wonderful news padbrat is pregnant again .. aww I hope she has a sticky bean!!
> 
> Drgomps - hope you're ok after your fall!! must have been scary! :hugs:
> 
> Mummapie - enjoy Johnny Depp ;) hehe
> 
> I'm doing ok.. not feeling sick really at all anymore woop woop!! :happydance: small price to pay for getting a little sister for my boys though :) I think I can feel her moving around in there but it's so faint. I was sure I'd feel her sooner like I did with the boys. I keep thinking about what my ds1 said a few weeks ago 'Mummy, you know if it's a boy because he will kick hard because boys know how to kick hard but girls don't' :rofl:
> 
> I've found a midwife only 9km away who does Home Births so I have my first appointment with her on Wednesday just before leaving to the UK :) can't wait!

THanks Nyn :haha: shame i think my butt and legs are nasty :haha:
Glad ur feeling better my sickness still comes and goes.
iv felt baby now its amazing:cloud9:its our 1st and its so sereal :)


----------



## qwk

Nyn said:


> I was sure I'd feel her sooner like I did with the boys. I keep thinking about what my ds1 said a few weeks ago 'Mummy, you know if it's a boy because he will kick hard because boys know how to kick hard but girls don't' :rofl:

i like this logic, it goes with my assumption that i am having a boy! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good news about Padbrat :)

Sorry to hear about the fall Gomps, rest up this weekend!

Awesome about all you ladies feeling movement, hope to join you soon. 

DH has to work all weekend, so I went maternity shopping for the first time to keep myself entertained. Bought some maternity pants for work that are sooooooo comfy. People should wear maternity pants all the time!


----------



## DrGomps

nyn, your son is adorable!!!

qwk...I do think you are having a boy!! are you going to find out??

babyhopes, love your bump!!

mrsAJ..yay for retail therapy!! hehehe...

AFM...stuck in bed, didn't sleep well because of the pain...but DH is doing everything so I hope my leg heals so I don't have to use crutches on Tuesday for my presentation...crutches with a bump is difficult and tiring!! :(


----------



## Nyn

qwk said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> I was sure I'd feel her sooner like I did with the boys. I keep thinking about what my ds1 said a few weeks ago 'Mummy, you know if it's a boy because he will kick hard because boys know how to kick hard but girls don't' :rofl:
> 
> i like this logic, it goes with my assumption that i am having a boy! :)Click to expand...

haha I know, I just love little kid's logic :)

are you finding out? would you like a boy? 

Glad you had fun shopping MrsAJ :) I"ve just dug out a pair of maternity pants I'd forgotton about and theyr'e soooo comfy too :)

Drgomps - aww I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## you&me

DrGomps...I hope you recover quickly.

Nyn...where abouts in the UK are you coming to?

TMI ALERT ~~~ I lost earlier what looked like a bloody show/mucous plug :wacko: not had any bleeding at all through this pregnancy, and it looked tinged with old brown blood...no pain or anything...so I guess I just see what happens?


----------



## k8y

you&me said:


> DrGomps...I hope you recover quickly.
> 
> Nyn...where abouts in the UK are you coming to?
> 
> TMI ALERT ~~~ I lost earlier what looked like a bloody show/mucous plug :wacko: not had any bleeding at all through this pregnancy, and it looked tinged with old brown blood...no pain or anything...so I guess I just see what happens?

hope everythings ok. 



last few days been having spd pain.. was hoping i'd escape it this time round but seems not. If ive been sitting for a while and get up I can barely walk.. Its really painful. Day before yesterday it was hurting all day regardless of sitting standing or lying. I'm trying to keep rested but we are moving house in 3 weeks so dont have much choice but do packing ! Oh the joys !


----------



## DrGomps

you&me, how scary!! did you go to the doctor??

K8y, sorry to hear about your spd pain. :hugs:


----------



## qwk

yes we will find out the sex - june 24th :) i feel like it's a boy, i don't know if i'd quite say we "want" a boy over a girl, but it's just kind of what we've been thinking this whole time so it'll require a shift in frame of mind if it's a girl!


----------



## tlh97990

my boyfriend swears we're having a boy and everyone tells me that you'll get a feeling one way or the other but i havent had that feeling so i really have no idea what we're having!


----------



## Huggles

Mrs. AJ said:


> Bought some maternity pants for work that are sooooooo comfy. People should wear maternity pants all the time!

last year january my mom bought some maternity jeans so that she had comfy pants to fly to new york in (a loooooong flight). Then she decided they didn't suit her so she gave them to me, seeing as though i was preg. They were super comfy and looked good (had a thin ribbed waste, not the super wide band). As my tummy grew though they stopped being so comfy, but after giving birth in june i wore them always, as my only jeans, as they were just so comfy. Of course now that i'm pg again and actually NEED them, they ripped and i can't wear them anymore :(
going today to see if i can find another pair. Best jeans ever!



k8y said:


> last few days been having spd pain.. was hoping i'd escape it this time round but seems not. If ive been sitting for a while and get up I can barely walk.. Its really painful. Day before yesterday it was hurting all day regardless of sitting standing or lying. I'm trying to keep rested but we are moving house in 3 weeks so dont have much choice but do packing ! Oh the joys !

perhaps you should try and see a biokineticist. Last time i was pg i got really bad pain in my lower back/right hip area. It was terrible. Then one day i popped into the biokineticist next door to where i work and she had a look and said my hips were out of line. Gave me a simple exercise and 2 days later the pain was gone.
I was so glad i hadn't bothered going for physio as they would had just massaged and it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg

im huge!


----------



## Nyn

you&me it sounds like maybe you lost a bit of the mucous plug but it will fill up again, so it should be fine :hugs: if you're worried though you can always call the doctor. 

I'm off to see my Dad who lives in Southampton.. leaving this Thursday and back on Tuesday. Got to do the drive alone with the 2 boys though so not looking forward to that. It's 2 hours to the ferry, 2 hours on the ferry and 2.5 hours in the UK. Will be knackered!

k8y I hope you feel better hun, try and get as much rest as possible!

I'm impatiently waiting to feel bub move.. I felt a few things last week and now nothing! It's so frustrating, I hope everything is ok... I lie down and try to concentrate but can't feel a thing :shrug:


----------



## Nyn

love your bump babyhopes!!


----------



## jengalley

i feel like its such a long wait from the 12 week scan to the 20 week scan, roll on 30 Jun!! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Jen iv gotta wait until 21 weeks :( 28th June :(


----------



## jengalley

oh baby hopes that is not good! I'm hoping June is a really fast month for both of us!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol its only been just over 3 weeks since my other scan but it feels like forever :hissy:
Im afraid at 20wks the gender will be obvious tho x


----------



## Huggles

just booked my 21 weeks scan - 13 july.

Thankfully i have another one before that (18 weeks), in just 3 weeks.
Saw bubs today for follow-up after the stitch and all is well :D


----------



## alybel

I can't wait for my next scan either, seems to be taking forever to get until 16 June!


----------



## DrGomps

alybel, my scan is just 3 days earlier then yours! :flower:

though I did see my baby on Sat doing flips and the heartbeating after my fall.

Nyn, do you have a doppler?? I feel my Josephine kick like crazy when I use that...don't think she appreciates it!! LOL!!


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Bought some maternity pants for work that are sooooooo comfy. People should wear maternity pants all the time!
> 
> last year january my mom bought some maternity jeans so that she had comfy pants to fly to new york in (a loooooong flight). Then she decided they didn't suit her so she gave them to me, seeing as though i was preg. They were super comfy and looked good (had a thin ribbed waste, not the super wide band). As my tummy grew though they stopped being so comfy, but after giving birth in june i wore them always, as my only jeans, as they were just so comfy. Of course now that i'm pg again and actually NEED them, they ripped and i can't wear them anymore :(
> going today to see if i can find another pair. Best jeans ever!
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> last few days been having spd pain.. was hoping i'd escape it this time round but seems not. If ive been sitting for a while and get up I can barely walk.. Its really painful. Day before yesterday it was hurting all day regardless of sitting standing or lying. I'm trying to keep rested but we are moving house in 3 weeks so dont have much choice but do packing ! Oh the joys !Click to expand...
> 
> perhaps you should try and see a biokineticist. Last time i was pg i got really bad pain in my lower back/right hip area. It was terrible. Then one day i popped into the biokineticist next door to where i work and she had a look and said my hips were out of line. Gave me a simple exercise and 2 days later the pain was gone.
> I was so glad i hadn't bothered going for physio as they would had just massaged and it wouldn't have helped.Click to expand...

i went to a specialist last time and was given a belt to wear (which james hated) and some exercises but they didnt really seem to help much.. but could try again i suppose :) its not been too bad today.


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> you&me it sounds like maybe you lost a bit of the mucous plug but it will fill up again, so it should be fine :hugs: if you're worried though you can always call the doctor.
> 
> I'm off to see my Dad who lives in Southampton.. leaving this Thursday and back on Tuesday. Got to do the drive alone with the 2 boys though so not looking forward to that. It's 2 hours to the ferry, 2 hours on the ferry and 2.5 hours in the UK. Will be knackered!
> 
> k8y I hope you feel better hun, try and get as much rest as possible!
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting to feel bub move.. I felt a few things last week and now nothing! It's so frustrating, I hope everything is ok... I lie down and try to concentrate but can't feel a thing :shrug:

aw hope the drive goes ok. Are they normally good in the car? How old are they again?


----------



## pip7890

Wriggle Bum hates the Doppler too. S/he seems to stamp his/her feet against it and then disappears!! S/he doesn't like it when I bend over for too long either or if I press both palms against my uterus. 

Pip x


----------



## MrsAgar

Hey Ladies! I have my gender scan on Thursday! Sooo excited! Especially since feeling bubba move so much this morning! Hoping all looks well and we can start shopping!! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

hehehe pip...you sound like me...bothering our babies to feel them. ahhaha!!


Mrs Agar how exciting!! do you have a feeling either way on what it is??


----------



## MrsAgar

I have felt SOOO strongly that it's a boy for the past couple months. I have no preference either way though... girl or boy I will be ecstatic!!


----------



## DrGomps

I bet it will be a boy!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

I knew my daughter was a girl, I think from around 10 weeks. LOL!!


----------



## MrsAgar

lol mother's intuition! I will be shocked if it's a girl!


----------



## sherylb

I'm 95% sure I am growing a little girl. We will see if my intuition is right. Hopefully scheduling sonogram tomorrow.


----------



## Nyn

ooh Mrs Agar how exciting!!! come and let us know as soon as you can!! :happydance:

Drgomps, no I don't have a doppler, but I'm going to have a look for one in the UK and hopefully I can get one there not too expensive! 

k8y - thanks hun :) they are 5 and 2.5 years old. They're pretty well behaved so that's good.. I've just got to make sure I manage to sleep the night before leaving lol!

Have made it to 18 weeks today :happydance: yey! come on bubba move for Mummy!!

How are you all today? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy 18 weeks Nyn :happydance: x

im staying team :yellow: but ill be suprised if its Not a Boy! :)


----------



## you&me

Does anyone want to babysit a 5 year old and a 7 month old so I can get some decent sleep? :haha:

Hope your drive goes well and safely Nyn.

Good luck to everyone with upcoming scans...my anonamoly scan isn't until 11th July...am still toying with getting a gender scan at 16 weeks...as I have no idea/instinct this time what gender I am carrying!!


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> ooh Mrs Agar how exciting!!! come and let us know as soon as you can!! :happydance:
> 
> Drgomps, no I don't have a doppler, but I'm going to have a look for one in the UK and hopefully I can get one there not too expensive!
> 
> k8y - thanks hun :) they are 5 and 2.5 years old. They're pretty well behaved so that's good.. I've just got to make sure I manage to sleep the night before leaving lol!
> 
> Have made it to 18 weeks today :happydance: yey! come on bubba move for Mummy!!
> 
> How are you all today? x

Aw sweet, We used to pack up a bag with entertainments for my neice and nephews on long journeys like eye spy lottos.. just print off a sheet with loads of pics of things for them to find and they have to tick them off as they see them.


----------



## Nyn

k8y said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> ooh Mrs Agar how exciting!!! come and let us know as soon as you can!! :happydance:
> 
> Drgomps, no I don't have a doppler, but I'm going to have a look for one in the UK and hopefully I can get one there not too expensive!
> 
> k8y - thanks hun :) they are 5 and 2.5 years old. They're pretty well behaved so that's good.. I've just got to make sure I manage to sleep the night before leaving lol!
> 
> Have made it to 18 weeks today :happydance: yey! come on bubba move for Mummy!!
> 
> How are you all today? x
> 
> Aw sweet, We used to pack up a bag with entertainments for my neice and nephews on long journeys like eye spy lottos.. just print off a sheet with loads of pics of things for them to find and they have to tick them off as they see them.Click to expand...

ooh good idea!! thanks I'll do that! x


----------



## sherylb

While I am glad that Medicaid covers my visits and diagnostic testing I am very disappointed that my doctor has to lie to them (which won't happen) for them to cover a 20 week sonogram. I had my blood drawn for my triple screening this morning and if that all comes back normal I will be scheduling a sonogram with a private company for $100. Apparently my tummy and uterus are the perfect size for how far along I am. Texas and apparently private insurance require a legitimate medical reason to cover sonograms.


----------



## DrGomps

oh sheryl, thats a bummer!! can't wait to see pics of your little girl!!

you&me, everything okay after the loss of the plug?? sorry you aren't sleeping!!

Nyn, I love my doppler, gets my daughter kicking and pushing!!

presentation went well, so relieved!! Can relax a bit!! But I have the neuroscience department retreat this thursday/friday where I am presenting a poster and running an ethics session (on plagiarism!).


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sheryl, it is great your pregnancy is going so smoothly, but sucks that won't cover a scan! Is $100 the cheapest you could find for a private one? We may do a 3d scan later on, and i think it is $85, and the same place offers 2d gender scans for even less. 

Dr. Gomps, congrats on the good presentation!


----------



## DrGomps

happy 16 weeks MrsAJ!!!


----------



## sherylb

I hadn't heard of any other inexpensive places until today. My neighbor said she is aware of at least one other place I should look into.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. I'm back from my camping trip and had a blast. my mom swears my belly grew over night while we were out there. One more week and i go for my next ultrasound i cant wait!!! Well heres my belly pic 15w3d!!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00112.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sherylb

Well we can see your whole tattoo now so if the angle is the same I would say you did grow a lot between pics.


----------



## bbygurl719

Oh and we did some of the little things you do for gender prediction like with a string a needle. everything pointed to boy!!!... to me either girl or boy will be fine but since i was about 8 weeks i have been saying he..


----------



## bbygurl719

Actually he was holding phone to take picture a little higher than before he was standing up instead of bending down alil to take it!


----------



## fides

Nyn, congrats on team :pink: !!

terrific to hear about padbrat. :)

babyhopes, yay for team :yellow:!! :dance: i'm loving team :yellow: even though people are already giving me a hard time about it - i hope that will go away as people get used to the idea.

qwk, congrats on feeling a proper kick externally - that is so neat!!

congrats on all those feeling internal movements!! yay!! how exciting!! i quit waking up in the middle of the night, so i haven't felt any more movement since those early air bubble pops.

DrG, sorry you had a fall - hope you're feeling better


afm, had a wonderful weekend with my husband - gorgeous weather Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, then it began to snow yesterday, so we left early (stopped a hike about half a mile in because the temperature dropped) and came back in time for one of the BBQ's we'd been invited to. The place we went to is the highest town in the continental US (10,200 ft), which is 4,000 ft higher than where we live, so take the higher elevation plus having those internal organs beginning to scrunch up - it felt like i didn't have much lung capacity, so it gave me a taste of what things will feel like in a few months! 

i love that everyone seems to be having a wonderful time with things! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

this is at 6 weeks
https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1843/6w5dk.jpg17 weekshttps://img807.imageshack.us/img807/1760/17weeks.jpg


----------



## repogirl813

ladies good to see all had a good weekend! I had a good monday but saturday and sunday was stressful, on saturday my 9 year old daughter was rushed to the hospital when her right side went numb and she couldn't speak and all that could go through my head was stroke! She was transported from our local hospital to the childrens hospital 45 minutes away, there they ran extensive testing and she did not have a stroke, but is a sufferer of what's called hemipalegic migraines and will suffer them off and on if she does not catch the migraine at onset. So needless to say I was worried sick but am relieved that she is ok and this is something we can cope with and is a much better outcome than a stroke!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Repogirl, how scary! Something very similar happened to a friend of mine with her five year old daughter recently, and she got the same diagnosis of migraines. So scary, and still not fun for a child (or anyone) to suffer from migraines, but certainly better than other possibilities. Glad she is okay!


----------



## fides

repo, oh my goodness, that must have been terrifying! Is there a medication now for her to take at the onset so that it doesn't happen again? Do they just go away as she gets older (my sister had migraines in childhood that disappeared, but i don't know what kind she had)? How is she feeling? :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

fides she has her moments, she had a headache yesterday and has had 2 today and is just to take aleve every 12 hours as needed. i'm hoping it does get better for her cause this is gonna be a long summer when she cant go outside when she has a migraine


----------



## fides

awww, poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

awe, repo...your poor daughter!! she is way too young to have to deal with that. Hope she feels better soon. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

That must have been so scary Repo. I'm glad you have a diagnosis and know what you are dealing with. I've only had 3 migraines and I wouldn't wish them on anyone. 

Pip x


----------



## you&me

DrGomps said:


> you&me, everything okay after the loss of the plug?? sorry you aren't sleeping!!

It all seems fine...thankyou for asking :flower: no more loss of it, and have felt movement so all good :thumbup: Hope your ankle is healing up.

Repo...hope your daughter is okay.


----------



## Huggles

Repogirl that must have been terrifying! Really glad she's ok :hugs:


----------



## qwk

fides - your weekend sounds great, though i can't believe it involved snow! it was like 95 degrees here!!

repogirl - that sucks for your daughter, to sorry to hear that. i have a relative who has something similar re: migraines, and they originally thought he was having a stroke too i think. very scary!! 9 is so young for something like that too!

afm - - spent the weekend cleaning and doing stuff around the house, was awesome. (not). but we got a lot done. my mom is coming to visit this weekend (DH is out of town), so we're going to have a knitting/sewing weekend for baby! which should be exciting :D nothing new to report on the baby-front, though i do feel that my bump got noticeably bigger over the weekend!! also i'm an "onion" today, but that is the most useless comparator - onions have a HUGE range in size!!


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, you will have to post pictures of what you make...I admire your craftiness!!! BTW, when are you going to start a journal??


----------



## Nyn

oh repo I hope your daughter is ok!! how scary!!

yey drgomps you're 18 weeks!

qwk yey for onions :) and yes post pics of what you make!!

you&me glad to hear everything's ok!

Am super duper tired today.. but got my midwife appointment in 2 hours so I'm looking forward to that!! hope I get to hear the heart beat :) then off on our long drive tomorrow morning! already got the car packed so just have to get kids dressed and in the car :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Repo so sorry to heat that. must pf been terrifing!


----------



## repogirl813

it really was terrifying, the scariest thing I've ever been through cause as long as I was with her I was trying to be strong so she wasn't more scared but as soon as I had a moment away it would just hit me!


----------



## shortyRN28

Hey ladies, I have been following the posts and trying to keep up. I don't mind telling you though, it is had to keep up. I do have some wonderful news though! We went to the doctor today and just found out, we are having.... A BOY!!!! I'm so excited. We are thrilled and I think the DH is still in shock! :) 

On a sad note, 9 months ago when I lost my daughter, my best friend was also pregnant. She never really knew how to handle it or me. We had been friends for the past 13 years and I'm afraid that she has chosen that the relationship come to an end. 

After all the ups and downs of this day, I am going to try to stay positive and focus on me and my family. Guess its just been on extremely emotional day...


----------



## DrGomps

congrats shorty on the boy!! sorry to hear about your friend. 

thought I would share my my 18 week bumpage and the decal on my nursery!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1708.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1704.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1774.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1763.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1768.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

shorty - congrats on a boy!!! 
so sorry about the friendship - that's always really hurtful. It has happened to me before and it's really not nice :hugs:

Dr Gomps - awesome pics! Amazing bump! And love the decal (? - never heard that word) - it's so cute!
How's your foot?


----------



## DrGomps

thanks huggles...foot is slowly getting better. the decals are like fancy stickers..LOL!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow gomps amazing nursery :)


----------



## Huggles

Glad the foot is healing, albeit slowly. And yay, i learnt a new word! :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Shorty on the boy!! :happydance: I am sorry to hear about your friend. 

Dr. Gomps, I love the pics! Your bump is really filling out. And the decal is so adorable, where did you get it?


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on boy shorty. and nice bump drgomps.


----------



## DrGomps

the decals are from amazon, they are called wallpops : https://www.amazon.com/Brewster-WPK...9NXQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306954258&sr=8-2


----------



## bbygurl719

all u guys finding out what ur having im so jelous i cant wait. it seems like its taking forever


----------



## diz

i know! Im hoping to get my scan date soon - in the next 2 weeks perhaps?

How is everyone doing? The out laws came and visited last weekend which was nice. My FIL brought us up a new lawn mower because ours was shit. Its my OH birthday present (not quite what my OH had hoped for lol) xx


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda, I paid for a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the sex. YOu could too.


----------



## Huggles

diz, my parents gave hubby a weedeater for his birthday and he loves it! LoL


----------



## diz

hahaha its so funny.


----------



## mummapie

bbygurl719 said:


> all u guys finding out what ur having im so jelous i cant wait. it seems like its taking forever

i dont find out till 14th july! so i def feel your pain, 42 days and counting :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I should find out June 23, 3 1/2 weeks still feels like forever. I've contemplated getting a private scan sooner, but I'm trying to be patient. I'd like to have a 3d/4d scan a little later on in pregnancy when baby is more developed....but oh its tempting to do it now!


----------



## fides

qwk, that's so cool that you guys will be making a bunch of stuff this weekend - you'll have to post a few pics for us to admire!

shorty, congrats on team :blue:!!! so sorry about your best friend. :hugs:

DrG, cute nursery! i;ve been thinking about doing decals too, since i don't have the artistic talent to paint anything myself, and i think they're really cute!


----------



## fides

And....

:happydance:

*CONGRATULATIONS, ladies, we've all finished another calendar month!! 
*
Woo-hoo! May is gone; just a few more months until November!!

:dance:

Also, are we all in B&B's 2nd tri now? I think everyone is at least week 14 or a day from it, but in case i counted wrong, we're all at least all week 13 and some change, so congratulations, ladies, for making it past the 1st tri!!

:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, you are going with a animal/jungle theme right?? I love decals...they are awesome!! Especially for those of us who are less talented in the painting department. I also got wooden letters at Joanne's that i am going to paint and put up (with her name on them).


----------



## Mrs. AJ

There are a lot of great decals on etsy.com, I've been stalking them all afternoon! Can't wait to find out what we're having so we can get more serious about setting up the nursery.


----------



## mummapie

Is it too early for me to feel any flutters? I can't tell if what I'm feeling is or not.. it sort of feels like I'm being tickled from the inside just under my belly button.


----------



## fides

DrG, yep, we're doing animals (good memory!), and i've seen some really cute decals online (no way i could paing animals) - MrsAJ, i'm going to have to check out etsy too - thanks for the tip. :) i bet the wooden letters are going to look really cute once you get those up, DrG! So fun to be planning the room!

mumma, it sounds like what some of the other ladies have described, so i hope what you're experiencing is movement!! :dance:


----------



## mummapie

Oh my goodness I hope so :D 
Thankyou fides x


----------



## sherylb

My doctor showed me where my uterus is right now and it's still so low there is now way I would think anything in that area is baby. It's lower than the top of my pants in my avatar pic.


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie...not that I am saying that you arent feeling flutters...but the fundus (top of uterus) doesn't reach the belly button until 20 weeks. That being said, you could be feeling vibrations of baby or maybe your organs being squished/shifted!! 

Fides, I remember that you were the first of us to get crib bedding!! I know have bedding but no crib. :dohh:


----------



## bbygurl719

We were talking about doing a private scan. but since i have the placenta previa i have an ultrasound on june 7th and hoping they tell me than. due to that fact that we have to move again. and aint going to have the money to do it right now. we are moving the weekend of june 10th. long story short we moved here and 2 weeks later got a letter in the mail stating that this house is going into forecloser. :( but on the brightside were going to b living closer to my mom again and thats fantastic being shes the one driving us to the hospital for when im in labor


----------



## alybel

Can anyone else feel their fundus (top of uterus)? I can feel mine just at my belly button and didn't think it would be that high until 20 weeks. Wondering if that is because this is baby #4 or if I am just already growing another big baby. My last baby was 4.7 kg (10lb 6oz).


----------



## DrGomps

alybel, it could definitely be because its your 4th!


----------



## bbygurl719

Has anyone had sharp pains in there pelvic area? My SIL said its normal (she just had my nephew 3-5-11) but will be talking to doctor tuesday. Also have had lots of back pain and stuffy nose/ bloody nose. and if i move a certain way my abdomen hurts!


----------



## DrGomps

bby, I am having similar pains...since you are having a scan on 7th you can find out the baby's sex then!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bby - they definitely should be able to tell by June 7, so hopefully they'll at least check, that would be great! And the sharp pains are probably round ligament pains, I get them from time to time - they hurt but usually go away quickly.


----------



## pip7890

Bby - I've got a stuffy nose too. According to my BabyCenter app that's completely normal, along with nosebleeds. Those damn hormones again!

My uterus seems nice and high. This is my 4th pregnancy but only 2nd to get this far. I can occasionally feel flutters - usually mid morning and early evening. I definitely feel them more often when I'm relaxing at home rather than busy at work. 

I think I'm still getting stretching pains - but to the top and sides of the uterus. Anyone else?

I know you ladies in the US seem to have scans at different dates to the UK. I had a scan at 12w and next is not until 5 July. As my symptoms are easing off and as Wriggle Bum seems to sense the Doppler coming and hides, I'm starting to get anxious about something going wrong and it not being picked up for another 4 weeks. Is it just me or does anyone else get anxious from time to time?

Pip x


----------



## mummapie

Maybe I'm just being extra sensitive to the slightest feelings because I want them so bad. They'll come soon enough I'm sure!


----------



## Huggles

Mummapie - i'm also feeling little movements. They are very small and very slight, and i only really feel them when i'm lying on my back and being very still, but i'm 99.9% certain they are baby, so it's very possible that you are feeling movements too.
I know another friend of mine felt her first movements at 14 weeks. It is early, and it doesn't happen often, but if you tune in and focus, they can be felt.


----------



## Meldy84

Hi i am due on the 11/11/11, so excited

A big hello to all november mummys to be  xx


----------



## DrGomps

welcome melody!! 

Pip, I think its normal to feel a bit nervous between scans. I know I am feeling a bit nervous about them finding an anomaly on my scan on the 13th. 

So I am getting ready to head off into the mountains on the neuroretreat...science and drinking (well not for me) for the next couple days...but I just had to share...Josephine gave me the strongest kicks this morning...so distinct... before it was just sort of bubbles/flutters. It just makes everything seem so much more real...there is a little person in there pushing on me!! :cloud9: Brought tears to my eyes. Love my daughter!!


----------



## Huggles

Yay for great kicks Dr Gomps! Can't wait for those.


----------



## bbygurl719

Well at my drs office you have to pay 50 dollars to see the gender but i was thinking maybe since i have to get this ultrasound for the plancenta previa they might just tell me!! And i forget who said it but i dont think our scans are different i only get to get another one because of the placenta previa. if it wasnt for that i probably wouldnt have a scan til 20ish weeks!


----------



## bbygurl719

i dont think im feeling baby yet butt thursday when we got to were we where camping he had a lil problem so me and my mom and my step daughter and neice had to run to the store. so we were standing in the camper store and my mom was doing wat she does best (talking). and i had my hand on my belly and all of a sudden i felt three little bubbles. my mom said it wasnt the baby but i think it was cuz i felt like nothing i felt before


----------



## Huggles

I think you're probably right - it probably was baby!


----------



## qwk

wow this thread is moving fast lately!! i can't keep enough to comment to everyone!

i will def try to post some pics after the crafting weekend! you guys are sweet. :)

i think you can definitely feel movement earlier than the "average" 18-20 weeks. honestly it makes no sense to me to say that 2nd+ time moms may feel it as early as 12-13 weeks since they "know what it feels like" - around that time, i felt something that felt like NOTHING i'd ever felt before, and as i'm progressing here, i'm pretty dang sure it's baby! :) i also generally feel it when i'm sitting still or laying down too :)

i was sitting on the couch last night inspecting the belly when i looked down at my bellybutton.. and it has lost half its "depth" already. surprise! guess there's SOMETHING back there behind the bellybutton already, whether it's my other organs or uterus, who knows?

(as a little background info, i'm also very short - 5'2 - but more relevantly, i'm VERY VERY short-waisted - there is about 1" to 2" between the top of my hip bone and the bottom of my ribs. so it doesn't surprise me that some of these "filling out" things, and even maybe feeling movement, are happening sooner than i expect, as there is really no where for anything to go! it must be like a clown car in my abdomen)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love that ladies are feeling movements! Yay for strong kicks Dr. Gomps!


----------



## Huggles

qwk - I don't think it's only second time mums that feel movement early - last time i felt my first movements at 16 weeks and it was my first pg, now my friend is pg with her first and she felt her first movements at 14 weeks.
I think it depends on how in tune with your body you are and how focused you are on feeling them if that makes sense.

I think that first time mums that feel their first movements later on (like 20 weeks) will feel them sooner the second time aroudn as they know what to look for. But it doesn't mean that ONLY second time mums feel them early, just that if you only felt it late the first time, then you are likely to feel it earlier the second time if that makes sense.


----------



## pip7890

I agree. I felt my first baby move at 15w - I was laid on my tummy on the floor watching Euro 96 I think! Everyone is different.

I mentioned scans. I was referring to the fact that how many scans you get in the US seems to depend on what your health plan covers. By the end of this pregnancy I'll have had at least 4: one at 10w due to bleeding; 12w dating scan; 20w anomaly scan; and a fetal heart scan (because of my leaky heart valve).

I'm having a really anxious day - had lots of aches and pains around my uterus today. Not helped by the fact that my knickers keep rolling down! Looks like I need maternity knickers now!!!!

Kick baby kick and show mummy that you're okay!

Pip x
Pip x


----------



## sherylb

I talked to the college this morning. As long as my doctor will give me a release they will let me volunteer. I had to tell her that obviously my doctor doesn't expect anything other than normal or he would have requested a scan himself. Even if they found something and sent me back to my doctor it would be better to know. They aren't equipped to give videos or pictures so we will have to take a picture with our phones. 

I am still waiting on my triple screen results though and if they have any issue will have a scan with the hospital.


----------



## fides

meldy, welcome, and congrats on landing the coolest EDD of the year!!

DrG, have fun this weekend!

bby, congrats on the bubble movement!!

qwk, ikwym about the belly button, lol! i noticed that too with mine, especially on super bloat evenings. :haha:

pip, by the end my preg, i'll have had a 6wk scan b/c of my m/c, and the 20wk scan that is like the normal scan to do - i could be wrong, but i don't think that's b/c of healthcare plans, though - i think it just depends more on the OB and what he/she thinks is necessary, and what kind of problems come up. anyway, sorry you're having an anxious day. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

pip - hope the aches go soon and you get some reassuring kicks xx


----------



## repogirl813

I have had 3 scans now due to the sch issue and plan to beg for one when I see the doctor next thursday but not sure if they will do anymore after that, I think it just depends on the sch and the previa whether they're still there at the next scan or not


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had scan at 8 wks not another until 21 weeks!

i paid for private scan at 13 weeks


----------



## k8y

Welcome Meldy. Ive added you to our ever increasing list of nov mummas to be.


----------



## k8y

oh... just noticed Im 19 weeks today woooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo. Been getting massive kicks now, can actually see my belly move where baby kicks.. Hubby was watching last night and said oooooh ! just as baby kicked and pointed excactly where the baby had kicked ! How cool is that !!!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

That's very cool K8y!


----------



## bbygurl719

wow thats awesome i cant wait lol


----------



## DrGomps

That's so neat K8y that you can see the kicks!!


----------



## fides

that's really cool, k8y!!


----------



## qwk

very cool k8y!

and just to clarify, i was not saying that first time moms don't feel the movements early - i was saying that i think it's crazy how many websites say that 2nd time moms feel it early, but first time moms don't! :)


----------



## MrsAgar

IT'S A BOY!! I knew it!! We are so excited! Baby is actually measuring a week and two days ahead so that would make my due date Oct.26....


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Mrs Agar!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

my doppler works perfcetly every time now :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mrs Agar!

Pip x


----------



## you&me

I have tons loads of scans:
12 weeks
20 week anomaly
20+2 Specialist Uterine doppler scan with consultant.
24 weeks Specialist Uterine doppler scan with consultant.
28 weeks growth scan.
32 weeks growth scan.
36 weeks growth scan.

The joys of a pre-eclampsia history!! :dohh: I would love to be able to say 'I only get 2 scans at 12 and 20 weeks'...because then that would mean I wasn't high risk, if that makes sense?


----------



## Huggles

qwk said:


> very cool k8y!
> 
> and just to clarify, i was not saying that first time moms don't feel the movements early - i was saying that i think it's crazy how many websites say that 2nd time moms feel it early, but first time moms don't! :)

I was basically just agreeing with you! Although it might have sounded like I was saying you're wrong or something. Oh well, I agree! :flower:



you&me said:


> I have tons loads of scans:
> 12 weeks
> 20 week anomaly
> 20+2 Specialist Uterine doppler scan with consultant.
> 24 weeks Specialist Uterine doppler scan with consultant.
> 28 weeks growth scan.
> 32 weeks growth scan.
> 36 weeks growth scan.
> 
> The joys of a pre-eclampsia history!! :dohh: I would love to be able to say 'I only get 2 scans at 12 and 20 weeks'...because then that would mean I wasn't high risk, if that makes sense?

I get even more than that! Although, any pg person is SA gets more than that, but I tend to get more than most because of last year.
So far I've had:
8 weeks (to confirm pg)
11 weeks (to date)
13 weeks (NT)
14 weeks (follow-up post stitch)

And still to come:
18 weeks (routine)
21 weeks (anomaly)
24 weeks (routine)
I'm not sure if i get one at 26 weeks
28 weeks (i need rhogam injection, so automatically get a scan as well)
And then i think i get every 2 weeks after that as we need to keep an eye on my cervix and check for infection etc, so that would mean:
30 weeks
32 weeks
34 weeks
36 weeks
37 weeks (remove stitch)
BIRTH


----------



## katy1984

hi ladies mind if i gatecrash?!? 
my names katy im 27 this is my second baby but my 4th pregnancy, we've had 2 losses since last oct, we already have a 6 yr old son called reese, but we all call him reesey boy! and im due on 12th nov,hope your all well xxx


----------



## pip7890

That's a lot of scans ladies, but I guess if that's what it takes to keep you and baby healthy you've got to go with it. 

I've not had a full week at work due to hospital/midwife appointments and bank holidays for months so I've made a point if refusing all appointments next week so that I can get a full five days in!

Hi Katy!

Pip x


----------



## alybel

Just the two scans here for me... I am kind of hoping my ob requests a further scan later on as I am seeing a different ob this time to last 3 times. In the past my fundal height has been way ahead of dates, most weeks it was roughly 8 to 10 weeks more than my dates suggested. Yet he didn't do any scans and I ended up having quite big babies. Would have been nice to see that everything was going well in there.


----------



## mummapie

I feel so get behind the rest of you mummies, I've only just got to 15 weeks! But yay for naval orange babies :)
My oh has decided we're having a 3d scan, but not until august/September time, but its quite exciting that he's finally made his mind up! Also we're buying our Moses basket this weekend too, first piece of baby equipment hehe!


----------



## Huggles

Mummapie - i'm only 1 day ahead of you!


----------



## alybel

Just thought I would show a progression photo of my belly. I think I can officially say I "popped". Certainly explains the sudden pains I had last week that sent me to hospital and apparently it was just ligaments!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/progression.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that's awesome alybel!
I took another belly shot last night as i'm fairly convinced my belly has popped, but in the photo you can barely even see it!
 



Attached Files:







5 week bump.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0









10+3 week bump.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0









13 week bump.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0









15 week bump.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## alybel

I can definitely see a difference, actually looks similar to me at the same stage :)


----------



## Huggles

Can't wait for a proper real preggie bump like yours!


----------



## pip7890

Well the midwife appointment this afternoon was interesting!

My usual midwife was on holiday so I got a lovely stand-in. She tested my urine and it came up ++ for glucose (bad news). I'd sneaked a twix in with my lunch and then did the sample about half an hour before the appointment. Hopefully it was just the twix so next time I'll use FMU. My mum was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 60 and she manages it with diet. This means they're going to do the GTT at 26w. What does that involve?

She did my BP and that was 108/62 (it was 136/72 at 14w and 110/70 at 12w).

All my bloods came back good.

She then decided to listen to the baby's heartbeat. First she commented on how big my uterus is (she wrote it measured at 16w) and then she got the doppler out. Despite my telling her she would find the heartbeat about 1" diagonally across on the left hand side of my belly button she ignored me and started on the right. Well of course that gave Wriggle Bum plenty of notice the big bad doppler was coming and s/he went and hid. I actually felt the movement. The midwife got more and more concerned as she couldn't find the heartbeat. She said I had a good rich placenta which was making a lot of noise. After about 5 minutes she gave up.

The midwife was really disappointed. She said she doesn't like it when she can't find the heartbeat - she sees it as a failure. I had to reassure her that baby was okay and actually s/he doesn't like the doppler. This seemed to cheer her up and she asked if she could have another go!

This time she went to where I said the baby was and straight away found it! IT wasn't as strong as I've heard it before but I think baby had had enough by then!

As the midwife talked me through one or two other things I could feel baby having a right move about. I think s/he wanted me to know how fed up they were with being prodded and poked!!!

Off out with OH for a lovely meal now.

Catch up later.

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats on boy.. Im 16 weeks today yay in 4 days i go for my ultrasound and im getting impatient. Not feeling to good today. My oh told me he wasnt feeling good yesterday and i wake up with it :(!!


----------



## Huggles

pip, glad the app went well. Sorry about the blood sugar tho. As far as i know, gor the gtt you go in first thing in the morning, and on an empty stomach you drink a bunch of really sweet glucose stuff. Then an hou (or 3 depending on the test) later they measure your blood sugar. I think that's what it involves, i could be wrong tho.

Bbygurl, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you huggles


----------



## diz

evening ladies - the weather is amazing where i am, im so happy its sunny xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats MRS Agar!! 
Alybel, great bump!! Love the avatar!! 
Pip, if the midwife would've just listened to you she wouldn't have had that problem. 

Retreat is almost over. So happy since I haven't been able to sleep much and my foot is getting worse.


----------



## bbygurl719

Taking off to go outta town talk to u guys on monday!


----------



## DrGomps

so I just noticed that there is already a February Due date group!! Can you ladies believe it!! :D


----------



## k8y

its sooooooooooooo hot here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hows evey one coping with the heat? 
Were busy packing today as moving in 3 weeks. im so tired !


----------



## DrGomps

where are you moving Katie?? Sorry its so hot...moving is never fun!! Especially when your pregnant!!


----------



## alybel

Really cold over here, well it is for me, at around 22º during the day max and at night is around 10º...


----------



## DrGomps

alybel, this is your winter eh??


----------



## alybel

sure is :) Although spent teh day at the park today, shorts and singlet top... nice when in the sun :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUT9djaKOA


----------



## pip7890

Doppler in the Dark - loved it Babyhopes. Thanks for sharing!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

its very low heartrate though :wacko:


----------



## pip7890

Funnily enough I've just been reading a thread on this in 2nd Tri. Apparently the bigger the baby gets the slower the heart rate becomes. Baby's heartbeat can still be higher if you're really active but at rest I think your baby's heart rate is completely normal. 

Kids - they make us worry even before they are born!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Sammiesfirst - worried about LOs health

I'm on my phone otherwise I'd post the link. 

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

im not to worried as the baby was sleeping well u can her i woke him/her up :haha:
playing karate with the doppler haha
Midwife says 120-130 at 17 weeks is usually a boy


----------



## MummyCat

Nyn said:


> It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks for all the support everyone xxx

OMG... fab news hun! Huge congrats!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:



Huggles said:


> drgomps and mummycat - i bumped into padbrat in another thread and she asked me to send you both her love and to say hi to all the other november mums-to-be. She hopes everyone is doing well.
> She's pg again - 5 weeks! Really hoping for a sticky bean for her this time.

Thanks Huggles, this is BRILLIANT news! I'm thrilled for padbrat! Keeping everything crossed that this little bean sticks! I'll go in search of her journal



repogirl813 said:


> ladies good to see all had a good weekend! I had a good monday but saturday and sunday was stressful, on saturday my 9 year old daughter was rushed to the hospital when her right side went numb and she couldn't speak and all that could go through my head was stroke! She was transported from our local hospital to the childrens hospital 45 minutes away, there they ran extensive testing and she did not have a stroke, but is a sufferer of what's called hemipalegic migraines and will suffer them off and on if she does not catch the migraine at onset. So needless to say I was worried sick but am relieved that she is ok and this is something we can cope with and is a much better outcome than a stroke!

Oh gosh hun... how absolutely terrifying!! :shock: I'd have had a mini meltdown :( Charlotte had a nose bleed yesterday and it was such a minor thing, but still... my heart and head went *GULP* my daughter is bleeding! Hope that you can catch the migranes quickly from here on!



shortyRN28 said:


> Hey ladies, I have been following the posts and trying to keep up. I don't mind telling you though, it is had to keep up. I do have some wonderful news though! We went to the doctor today and just found out, we are having.... A BOY!!!! I'm so excited. We are thrilled and I think the DH is still in shock! :)
> 
> On a sad note, 9 months ago when I lost my daughter, my best friend was also pregnant. She never really knew how to handle it or me. We had been friends for the past 13 years and I'm afraid that she has chosen that the relationship come to an end.
> 
> After all the ups and downs of this day, I am going to try to stay positive and focus on me and my family. Guess its just been on extremely emotional day...

Huge congrats on your little boy!! :cloud9: and sorry to hear about your friend! :( that's sad news indeed... hopefully in time she'll realise how silly it is to lose a friendship over something like this.



DrGomps said:


> congrats shorty on the boy!! sorry to hear about your friend.
> 
> thought I would share my my 18 week bumpage and the decal on my nursery!!

OMG... Andrea what gorgeous decals and lovely :cloud9: bump!!!! So sorry to hear about your foot... the pics on FB look like it's very sore!!! :hugs: 



MrsAgar said:


> IT'S A BOY!! I knew it!! We are so excited! Baby is actually measuring a week and two days ahead so that would make my due date Oct.26....

:wohoo: huge congrats on your little boy hun!!! :dance: In a side note... My Hubby's cousins are Agar's! :D You don't see that surname around a lot! :D 


Sorry I've been missing for a while. We've had a busy week... hubby was in an accident on the motorway and he's fine - just really bad bruising to his back - but our car was written off! So we've had a week of insurance companies and doctors and trying to find a new car. We found one we loved yesterday and put down a deposit. We'll collect it next week.

On Friday my folks arrive from South Africa... Mum is beside herslef with excitement, she's dying to see Lottie and she's coming to our 20 week scan. it's the first scan she's managed to attend! :dance: So I'm super excited for 14th June! :D 

I hope you're all well, so pleased to see so many gorgeous bumps and exciting to find out about all the gender scans!!

We were 19 weeks yesterday and I can feel little wriggles now and then, but nothing much at all. Maybe in the next week or two?? :shrug:

Have a lovely Sunday everyone!! :flower:


----------



## alybel

this one's heart rate has also dropped to around 160, was 180 a few weeks ago.


----------



## DrGomps

Alybel are you going to find out the sex??

Agar to me is a solidifying agent made from algae we use in science on our bacteria culture plates. :haha: 

AFM, feeling kicks on a regular basis now!! love it!! sick of being in bed but my foot is still black and blue.


----------



## mummapie

One moses basket and stand purchased! very excited daddy to be wont let me take it out the lounge haha.


----------



## MummyCat

DrGomps said:


> Alybel are you going to find out the sex??
> 
> Agar to me is a solidifying agent made from algae we use in science on our bacteria culture plates. :haha:
> 
> AFM, feeling kicks on a regular basis now!! love it!! sick of being in bed but my foot is still black and blue.

Me too....until I met hubby's cousins! :D 

Awesome new about the kicks!! :dance:



mummapie said:


> One moses basket and stand purchased! very excited daddy to be wont let me take it out the lounge haha.

:dance: that's so sweet! :cloud9:


----------



## open lotus

I am due November 25th :)


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> where are you moving Katie?? Sorry its so hot...moving is never fun!! Especially when your pregnant!!

Oh were arent moving far, Just on the other side of our little town. But bit bigger house and big garden. yay


----------



## k8y

open lotus said:


> I am due November 25th :)

Welcome. :) ive added you to the front page, How you finding your pregnancy so far?


----------



## k8y

Mummycat... blimey glad your hubby is ok, You must have been terrified !!! Good news on finding a new car though, what have you gone for?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

mummycat - sorry to hear about DH's accident, but glad he is okay! Scary!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My 16w5d bump! This is my first bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







4m.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sherylb

Gorgeous!


----------



## alybel

DrG - definitely finding out the sex, next week :)


----------



## Huggles

Lovely little bump there Mrs AJ!


----------



## DrGomps

great bump AJ!! 

one week until my 20 week scan. Just happy to see little Josephine again...wonder if she will still be female. :haha:!!


----------



## startingout

How is everyone doing? When are your 20 week scans?


----------



## chele

Hey ladies
I can't believe I haven't asked to join before. Please can I join???
I'm Chele and have a 14 month old and nearly 17 weeks pregnant. I am due November 16th (12th by the hospital's 3rd scan but getting it moved back to 16th)

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!

My 20 week scan is on June 23rd and I can't wait x


----------



## DrGomps

my 20 week scan is June 13th, in one week!! 

Welcome Chele!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks ladies! :flower:

My 20 week scan is June 23rd. Can't wait!


----------



## fides

katy, open lotus, & chele, welcome!

MrsAgar, congrats on team :blue:

mumma, congrats on the moses basket - yay!!

aly, LOVE your bump pic!!! and all the other lovely bumps out there! 

pip, glad they found the HB after she listened to you - kinda funny when the patient is the one reassuring the tech!

bbyg, hope you had a nice weekend out of town!

mummy, sorry to hear about the car accident - so glad DH is okay.

starting, our 20wk scan is on the 21st of this month. how are you doing? :)


----------



## pip7890

What a show off Fides! Were you taking notes?!!!!

Hello new ladies :wave:

My 20w scan is 5 July (at 20w 1d) but I'm expecting to have a fetal heart scan around that time too.

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Mummycat... blimey glad your hubby is ok, You must have been terrified !!! Good news on finding a new car though, what have you gone for?

Thanks hun! We've gone for a Renault Grand Scenic. A little bit bigger than our Megane! :D 



Mrs. AJ said:


> mummycat - sorry to hear about DH's accident, but glad he is okay! Scary!

Thanks hun! Fab bump pic! :cloud9:



pip7890 said:


> What a show off Fides! Were you taking notes?!!!!

:rofl: 

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: and how exciting about so many scans coming up! :dance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## repogirl813

hope everyones weekend went well!!!


----------



## LovingMommy10

My names Abby, Im 18 and I am 16 weeks & 2 days  My due date is November 19th :cloud9: 
Me and my hubby would love a boy but either would make us just as happy.

We do have names picked out;
Carter Matthew
or
Rylee Anne

Gender pee test came out boy, but we did that just for fun! Hope to find out from docs soon


----------



## fides

welcome, LovingMommy! love both of your names - i have a nephew named Carter, and Rylee sounds really cute!



pip7890 said:


> What a show off Fides! Were you taking notes?!!!!
> 
> Hello new ladies :wave:
> 
> My 20w scan is 5 July (at 20w 1d) but I'm expecting to have a fetal heart scan around that time too.
> 
> Pip x

bwahaha - i just had a few days to catch up on. :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I forget...do you have names picked out??

welcome loving mommy, when are you going to find out the sex?? the intelligender test said boy and I am having a girl!! :dohh:


----------



## sherylb

There is no way I am doing that gender test with my sonogram hopefully less than a month away. I have to wait for hubby's class to finish b/c the free sonogram can only be scheduled Tues/Thurs at 11, 12, 1. :( He has class Monday-Thursday 12-4 thru the first of July.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Thanks for the welcome,
My friend bought the gender test to see if it was right, hers was 4 times. It was kind of just for funnn, So keeping my fingers crossed!

But I hope to find out from docs soon, I have an apt next Tuesday but I dont think I will get an ultrasound and I havent had one since I was 6 weeks, so im frusterated with that :/ Does anyone else ask for ultrasounds? Im to shy too lol


----------



## sherylb

I have never had one if it makes you feel better. I am trying to schedule one with the sonography program at the local community college b/c my doctor says it's not medically necessary so medicaid won't cover it.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Really, They didnt even give you one to make sure you were pregnant? I have Medicaid also but they gave me the first one just for reassurence! I would be going even crazier if I was youuu to!


----------



## Huggles

Morning ladies!

My 20 week scan is only on 13 July, so still over a month away (will be 20+6). But i have an 18 week scan on 23 June so that's in just over 2 weeks which is much closer! :D


----------



## notjustyet

Hello everyone, I've been off on my hols then have been busy working and attending weddings and everything else that gets in the way of coming on here! Glad to see everyones doing well and that people are starting to feel their babies. 

Over the last week my flutterings have been getting stronger and more regular. My OH felt his first kick on Sunday night, it was such an amazing feeling seeing how happy he got. Up until then I'd just been telling him that baby was kicking and he couldn't feel it (or baby would stop when he put his hand there). Now I'm home alone this week because he's working in Scotland until Friday :( but it's good money so we can't complain (not much anyway!). 

My scans next Thursday 16th June. So exciting!! My last one was when baby was 10w6d so should be a lot bigger now. We're still not finding out though - I'm loving the idea of popping it out and then OH telling me the sex (lets see if it happens that way though!)


----------



## shortie1990

Hey Ladies, Haven't been posting much in here!

I can't wait for my 20week scan, its on the 8th July, Just wish it'd HURRY UP! then it's Riley's First birthday on the 10th July, I can't beleive my little man is going to be 1!!


----------



## DrGomps

lovingmommy, I had a private scan at 16 weeks to find out the sex...you may be able to get one of those...it was only $65 and I got 3D photos...I am going to go back again later for more 3D shots!!


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, welcome back!! Thats so awesome that DH felt kicks!! I have only felt mine internally...DH is not around enough to feel it yet and I havent' felt one fromt he outside yet...

shortie...Riley is so precious!! :D what do you have planned for his birthday??

AFM...6 days until my 20 week scan, feels less exciting since I already know the sex...but I love seeing little Josephine. Tomorrow have my 4th prenatal visit...still limping but walking is getting easier and loving feeling my daughter everyday!! :D


----------



## Huggles

Glad the foot is slowly getting better dr gomps! (i keep nearly typing Gromps LoL).
Yay for feeling josephine every day!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys i had a good weekend even tho i ended up getting sicker. Here are my 16w2d pics.. I have my ultrasound today at 3pm i cant wait. Hoping they tell us if its a boy or girl. the time is going by soooo slow!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00123.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2









Img_00125.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pip7890

Well here's some 16w 1d bump shots. Apologies for the poor quality. They were taken on my iPhone after zooming into the mirror some distance away. 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5808536136_723d30dd80_z.jpg

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3102/5807970667_9af5ef872c_z.jpg

Apologies for the jeans. They're a pair of Dorothy Perkins maternity jeans I picked up in a hurry a couple of weeks ago. They're so baggy around the hips and thighs I should have probably bought them a size smaller, but hey ho they're worn now.

Oh, and despite the size of the tummy I have only put 7lbs on since my :bfp:! If it helps to get perspective my boobs are about a 38D now.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Ok, Pip I have more bump jealousy now. :(


----------



## fides

DrG, no, we don't have names picked out yet - i like way too many to pick from! Glad you're more mobile, and hope the foot heals quickly.

notjustyet, i'm excited you'll also be staying team :yellow: if possible!! i think babyhopes is too - yay!

loving the bumps, ladies! i keep forgetting to ask my DH to take a picture of mine when he gets home...

can't wait to see the next round of scan pics over the next few weeks!! :)

afm, i bought baby boy clothes yesterday and this past weekend - we're set with baby girl clothes, thanks to my sister, so i wanted to go ahead and stock up on some cute boy clothes. I figured it's not a waste of money if i'm buying second-hand clothes, especially since the girl ones were free anyway! Baby clothes are just way too cute.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bumps bby & pip!


----------



## pip7890

sherylb said:


> Ok, Pip I have more bump jealousy now. :(

lol. People can't believe I'm only 16w and not due until late November! Now I just tell them I'm due in the Autumn! 

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Oh but I forgot it's also not your first pregnancy so you are more stretched out already. I am sure that makes a difference.


----------



## mummapie

Love everyones bump pics! I think I'm starting to get a bit of bump now, past the fat! Just want to look pregnant now lol.


----------



## repogirl813

I have a bump though I don't know where it's came from as I am currently down 3 pounds since the bfp


----------



## Huggles

wow, those are serious bumps bbygurl and pip! Awesome!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Dr Gomps - sorry to hear about your injury. Hope its healing well and you're back to normal soon.

Fides, I'm really excited about waiting to find out. Although it doesn't stop me trying to guess (I think it's a girl!) 

I've just taken my first bump picture and will try and get it uploaded. Its not particularly big yet but its something!


----------



## pip7890

sherylb said:


> Oh but I forgot it's also not your first pregnancy so you are more stretched out already. I am sure that makes a difference.

I think it makes a difference for me. This is my fourth pregnancy although only the second that has got this far. I guess most of the elastic has gone in my elasticy bits :rofl:!

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

First bump pic - 18 weeks. Sorry about the scruffs, I'd just got in from walking the dog!

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g392/photygraph/Mobile%20Uploads/07062011031-1.jpg


----------



## pip7890

That's a lovely pic NotJustYet. 

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Getting ready to leave for my ultrasound so excited lol


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> Getting ready to leave for my ultrasound so excited lol

I hope they are able to tell you the gender!

lovely bump notjustyet!


----------



## DrGomps

great bump notjustyet, pip & bby!!

Can't wait see your ultrasound piccy bby! Hope they can tell the gender.

Fides & Notjustyet, K8y and Mummycat are also team yellow. definitely will be an amazing surprise...but I am so glad I found out!!


----------



## Huggles

aww, cute little bump notjustyet!

Enjoy your scan bbygurl!


----------



## WannabemomV

Mrs. AJ said:


> My 16w5d bump! This is my first bump pic :)

I am just seeing this now. Great Bump! I will have to add mine if I can figure out How!


----------



## bbygurl719

Its a GIRL
 



Attached Files:







Img_00127.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8









Img_00128.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10









Img_00129.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Bby!! Yay for another member of team :pink: beautiful photos!!


----------



## shortie1990

DrGomps said:


> notjustyet, welcome back!! Thats so awesome that DH felt kicks!! I have only felt mine internally...DH is not around enough to feel it yet and I havent' felt one fromt he outside yet...
> 
> shortie...Riley is so precious!! :D what do you have planned for his birthday??
> 
> AFM...6 days until my 20 week scan, feels less exciting since I already know the sex...but I love seeing little Josephine. Tomorrow have my 4th prenatal visit...still limping but walking is getting easier and loving feeling my daughter everyday!! :D

I really don't know what to do for it, can't quite decide, OH isn't making any suggestions as usual :dohh: useless males!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay, congrats bby!!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Congrats on baby girl!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you


----------



## bbygurl719

I got my tickers all changed to pink and i would like my team :pink: next to my name on front page!


----------



## fides

congrats on team :pink: bbyg! How do you pronounce "Aaryella?"


----------



## alybel

bby - great news on the pink bundle :) I am hoping to change mine to pink tickers next week too, fingers crossed!!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats bby thats what i'm hoping for too but will be blessed with either


----------



## pip7890

Congrats bbygurl!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

im soo jealous eeryones finding out and i cant until its born :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: ladies!!! 

Hope you're all well! 

Bby... Congrats on team :pink: how very exciting!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

Happy 19 weeks to Andrea (Dr G) and Joey! More Mango babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Yay, congrats on team pink bbygurl! I really love your choice of name! Aaryella is such a pretty name!


----------



## navillus

Hi could you change my due date from the 12/11 to the 23/11, Thank you!!
:flower:


----------



## Nyn

just a quick hello!!

just seen that you're having a girl bbygurl!!! congratulations!!! :happydance:

I'll have a good read through all the posts I've missed over the weekend later on and have a proper catch up :) x


----------



## shortie1990

This is me taken today, (ignore the stretchies from last time)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/iphone%20pics%20dec10-march11/2a11dca1.jpg
15+5

For comparison this was me last time at 22+4
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/224.jpg


----------



## Huggles

hi nyn :hi:

aw, cute little bump starting shortie! Can't believe your bump was still so tiny at 22 weeks last time! Must be weird for you being the same size now as you were at 22 weeks last time.


----------



## shortie1990

Huggles said:


> hi nyn :hi:
> 
> aw, cute little bump starting shortie! Can't believe your bump was still so tiny at 22 weeks last time! Must be weird for you being the same size now as you were at 22 weeks last time.

It is weird, but they say you don't show as quickly with your first, and apparently had really good stomach muscles, dunno where they've gone haha


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> great bump notjustyet, pip & bby!!
> 
> Can't wait see your ultrasound piccy bby! Hope they can tell the gender.
> 
> Fides & Notjustyet, K8y and Mummycat are also team yellow. definitely will be an amazing surprise...but I am so glad I found out!!

i am definately finding out on tuesday, cant wait.


----------



## bbygurl719

Aaryella is pronounced like ari and ella. and thank you everybody!


----------



## bbygurl719

i was so excited it was a girl i forgot to tell u guys i still have placenta previa. but the placenta has moved up. before it was laying directly over the cervix and now its laying right next to the cervix so thats good news. I also have an anterior placenta. I go back on july 5th for my anatomy scan (20 week scan) and i already cant wait lol!


----------



## DrGomps

k8y said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> great bump notjustyet, pip & bby!!
> 
> Can't wait see your ultrasound piccy bby! Hope they can tell the gender.
> 
> Fides & Notjustyet, K8y and Mummycat are also team yellow. definitely will be an amazing surprise...but I am so glad I found out!!
> 
> i am definately finding out on tuesday, cant wait.Click to expand...

Sorry, for some reason I thought your were team :yellow: :dohh:

Bby, love all the pink and the name!! Beautiful!! my sister is Ariel...means lion/lioness in hebrew. :D


----------



## DrGomps

Here is my 19 weeks bump!! Not sure if its bigger, but the linea nigra is darker!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1803.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1822.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1827.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump dr gomps!


----------



## Huggles

bbygurl - my placenta was also lying over my cervix at my last scan. I'm really hoping it will have moved off the cervix by the next one as i would love another natural birth. Luckily there are still quite a few weeks left for it to move!
(actually, technically, the placenta doesn't move, it's the uterus that stretches downwards and away from the placenta, but it makes more sense to say the placenta moves away from the cervix, although i suppose it is more correct to say the cervix is moving away from the placenta! :wacko: )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nice bump Andrea!


----------



## notjustyet

Great bump Dr G!


----------



## WannabemomV

I don't know if this will work. Trying to add a 4 week "bump" and my 12 week bump. If it works I will have to post my 16 week bump later when I have them off my camera!
Oh it did work! That was Easy!!
 



Attached Files:







4weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









12weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs. AJ

WannabemomV said:


> I don't know if this will work. Trying to add a 4 week "bump" and my 12 week bump. If it works I will have to post my 16 week bump later when I have them off my camera!
> Oh it did work! That was Easy!!

So cute Vanessa, you can totally see the progress!


----------



## pip7890

Great bumps ladies!

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah im hoping when i go back on july 5th for my 20 week scan its totally away from the cervix!


----------



## LovingMommy10

This was me at 14 weeks, Im still about the same but only at night! Still TINY :( I might try to take a new one later to see if im any bigger..
*How are all my November buddies doing?! Any cute ideas associating with Thanksgiving?!*
https://i56.tinypic.com/34y4v83.png


----------



## fides

nice bumps, ladies! 

i can't believe i'm 19 weeks - that sounds like such a big number to me!


----------



## sherylb

LovingMommy10 said:


> This was me at 14 weeks, Im still about the same but only at night! Still TINY :( I might try to take a new one later to see if im any bigger..
> *How are all my November buddies doing?! Any cute ideas associating with Thanksgiving?!*
> https://i56.tinypic.com/34y4v83.png

We have pretty much told my family we are not traveling out of town. Luckily for DH his family is in town and my immediate family is close enough to come for a day here.


----------



## DrGomps

wannabemomV, great bump, quite a difference!!


loving mommy, you probably just have strong abs getting it all in...mine are lose and flabby so they all hang out. :blush: I am due around the beginning of november so hopefully will be up for some sort of turkey day festivities...but definitely wont be cooking this year!!! :D


----------



## LovingMommy10

Yeah, ive always had a couple abbs... Maybe those will help afterwards :D but right now i want to showwwwww! Lol && Oh that sounds good. Any cute outfit ideas?


----------



## Huggles

Great bumps wannabemummyV and LovingMommy! :thumbup:

I'm 16 weeks today! It felt like forever getting to 14 weeks, and now suddenly 16 weeks seems so far and I feel like "what? How did i get here?!" :haha:


----------



## k8y

20 weeks !!!!!!!!!!!! Im half way YAY !


----------



## Huggles

Yay, happy halfway k8y! :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Happy halfway K8y! Since 12 weeks I think this pregnancy has flew by! Only 4 1/2 months left for you now!

My OH is coming home tonight instead of tomorrow!! So excited! He's been working in Scotland this week and I've been so lonely, it'll be great to have him back.


----------



## Huggles

Yay for your oh coming home a day early!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 20w K8y!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, can't believe your 20 weeks!! 

Joey good luck on your scan today!! can't wait to find out what it is!!

feel so exhausted today...need more sleep I think...


----------



## MummyCat

gorgeous bumps ladies!!! 

Happy 19 weeks Fides, Happy 16 weeks Huggles and Happy HALF WAY Katie! xxxx
:dance: :holly: :wohoo: :happydance: :holly: :dance:

I wish I had as much energy as that bunch of emoticons!! :D 

So my folks get on a plane tonight and land at Heathrow tomorrow morning! :dance: I've been trying to get some of the more forgotten about tasks done this week... with little success. I managed to get halfway through cleaning the kitchen cupboards.. with Lottie *helping* I've not managed to clean the windows, it involves some acrobatics and as I can't move quickly (sudden movements give me pain in the tummy) I've decided to wait till my folks are here... they can entertain the munchkin while I clean the windows! :D but yeah... sorting out lots of little bits and bobs that get forgotten about when you have a toddler! 

Thinking of my bump buddy Joey and hoping that baby isn't hiding it's bits this afternoon! 5 days till my scan, but no gender reveal I'm afraid... we're staying :yellow: 

Andrea... get some extra sleep while you can hun.. oooh and while you're at it, have some for me to please :winkwink: I spent Lottie's 2 hour nap ironing!! :(


----------



## abi17

Sorry girls I haven't Been on for a while, iv Been really unwell with my medical condition and the complications that arises because I'm pregnant, wouldn't change it for the world though but I'm fed up of being in pain. I can finally feel bump kicking me it's not strong enough for OH to feel it yet but it's really amazing it's like he/she is telling me everything I'm going through is worth it, especially when I keep getting upset, my emotions are running so high at the moment. Congrats to all the girls hitting milestones, I'm 18 weeks saturday and got my scan in less than 2 weeks can't wait to see him or her, me and OH are still undecided to if we want to find out the gender but have picked names; benjamin Daniel and arabella joy. Middle names are my partners first name and my middle name which goes 3 generations back. Anyone else been really unhappy with there 16 week MW appointment or is it just me and should I change doctors like I think want too I just feel really let down by the care I'm receiving.
I hope all u girls are well and so are bumps  
Sorry for my long post x


----------



## Sun_Flower

My 16 weeks appointment literally consisted of me walking in, sitting down, having my blood pressure done, my urine checked, and then saying goodbye. Really wanted to hear baby's HB or something but apparently procedure is to not even start listening in till like, after the 20 week scan. BOO. Pretty much a pointless visit really :(


----------



## Huggles

wohoo for parents on their way! :plane:


----------



## abi17

Sun_Flower said:


> My 16 weeks appointment literally consisted of me walking in, sitting down, having my blood pressure done, my urine checked, and then saying goodbye. Really wanted to hear baby's HB or something but apparently procedure is to not even start listening in till like, after the 20 week scan. BOO. Pretty much a pointless visit really :(

I got told I would have the rest of my blood test results as they were done at 10 weeks but no nothing, I got told I would no the babies heart rate she found it but didn't measure it, when I asked her why she said she didn't have time but it's somewhere between 110 and 180... How accurate! She did my urine didn't even give me my results until I asked her when she said I have protein in my urine and also my BP was low. Might explain why I passed out that evening even though I made her aware I was feeling extremely unwell and dizzy. I rang my doctors the following morning who just said I was fine n I didn't need to go in even though the other MW recommended I did, ad when my BP goes low it usually means condition is worse, fainting is the next stage of that. I just don't feel Like there not bothered about me or the baby, it's my first child that's got past 12 weeks pregnant so im really excited but they don't even seem to care I just feel like a number n as long as the baby has a heartbeat they dont care so im going to change to my parents doctors as were planning on moving down there soon as possible anyway, I just feel miserable rather than excited :-( x


----------



## Huggles

I think you should definitely change doctors if they are they unconcerned and disinterested, especially if you have other underlying medical conditions and stuff - they really should be paying more attention to you and your pregnancy!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not had my 11 week blood test results yet, even though I should have apparently had them. I'm assuming nothing is wrong as no-one has said anything, and I had a letter through the post to say that the nuchal measurement and blood test said there's a very low risk of downs... *shrugs* It's a little annoying... my problem is that because of where I live, I have to go to one hospital that's part of a particular Care Trust for my scans and booking, and a GP surgery that's part of a different Care Trust for my midwife appointments, so they never seem to communicate with each other or know what the hell is going on...


----------



## Evale

Hi everyone!

I've been reading (and enjoying) this group for awhile, but haven't posted much! Thought I'd do a little update on me since I feel like I know all of you! Have to say, this is a nice, positive bunch!

I am about 18 and a half weeks...a little ahead of my ticker according to ultrasound. This is my second baby. With the first I felt movement at 16 weeks and with this one, an early surprise at 15 weeks! I have my 20 (well 19..) week scan on Monday and am finding out sex. Not sure if we're going to tell everyone this time though...not sure if I could keep a secret either though :)

Loola predicted a boy, I asked for nub guesses on a 3D ultrasound (which apparently isn't anywhere as accurate as a 2D) and got 4 guesses, all boy. The Chinese gender predictor thing says boy. Oh and I actually did the baking soda test and it said boy. I did these things just for fun and actually after all of them....I think it's a girl! So we'll see on the 13th!


----------



## abi17

Sun_Flower said:


> I've not had my 11 week blood test results yet, even though I should have apparently had them. I'm assuming nothing is wrong as no-one has said anything, and I had a letter through the post to say that the nuchal measurement and blood test said there's a very low risk of downs... *shrugs* It's a little annoying... my problem is that because of where I live, I have to go to one hospital that's part of a particular Care Trust for my scans and booking, and a GP surgery that's part of a different Care Trust for my midwife appointments, so they never seem to communicate with each other or know what the hell is going on...

See I live in Sheffield so I would of thought it would of been protocol as they must have a lot of pregnant ladies you would think they would keep on top of us. I am also meant to be under a neurologist due to my condition not heard anything yet even though I keep going in and out of hospitals and was on a lot of pain relief before, my parents doctors are amazing I went down there to ask advice on my condition n they were really happy to help me offering numerous treatments and methods to reduce my pain without medicine as I really don't want to damage the baby, the only thing Sheffield would offer me is a lumberpuncture with no anaesthetic or painrelief which is not a very nice experience :-( I no I must sound really ungrateful and miserable, I'm usually so happy but I just feel so let down, especially as my medical condition is quite serious and does need close monitoring which is something I am not receiving at all.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well, ladies, it's a boy!! Although we didn't find out under the best of circumstances. I had a gush of fluid yesterday, so went into the doctor to get checked out. They test to see if it could be leaking amniotic fluid, just by testing the PH. First test was negative, second test was positive, but because it just tests PH there could possibly be other things interfering. They did an ultrasound and baby looks good and there is fluid in there which is good, and that's when they were able to tell us it's a boy! DH could hardly contain himself. Unfortunately I need to go back today so they can check on everything again, but they did say there is every reason to be optimistic. I'll keep you posted on how it goes today.


----------



## abi17

Congrats on a boy mrs AJ, I really hope everything goes well today, I'm sorry to hear it wasn't in good circumstances though x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz mrs aj


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles! :hugs:

:hi: Evale! Nice to see you back!! Hope all goes well for your scan on Monday... will you be keeping the gender quiet from us too??? :D I think you should satisfy your need to tell someone by letting us know and we can be all excited for you! :dance:

Mrs AJ... huge congrats on team :blue: and sorry to hear about the circumstances... hope that all goes well from here on :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

congrats on a boy mrs aj!
Hope the fluid stops and all stays fine.

What condition do you have abi?

As for me, just ate and apple and now baby is awake and kicking lots :D
still soft kicks, but i can definitely feel them, especiallt whilst lying down.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks ladies. I also had an issue come up with my work yesterday. Three promotions were available and two were offered to people hired after me....so after talking to my boss and a coworker it seems I wasn't offered one because they didn't think I'd want it since I'm starting a family (it would be 8 more hours per week). Hello, that's illegal! Ugh. My best friend is an employment attorney and totally wants me to sue, but I just can't even think about it right now. It's been a rough 24 hours.


----------



## DrGomps

AJ, sorry to hear about your losing fluids, but sounds like things are going better!! And congrats on the :blue: bump!! :D

Rachel, I asked about my blood results and I looked at my chart to see the urinalysis. Otherwise they don't tell you squat!! Surprised they don't use the doppler yet or check fundus height...pretty standard here after 10 weeks...but yay...so far my appts have been a complete waste.

ABi, so sorry that you aren't getting the treatment you deserve, if you don't mind me asking, what medical condition do you have??


AFM...felt her kick today!!! It was amazing...I was actually the moderator at a seminar and kept getting distracted by her kicks and then I pushed on my tummy and felt a push back!! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

18 weeeks :wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs. AJ said:


> Thanks ladies. I also had an issue come up with my work yesterday. Three promotions were available and two were offered to people hired after me....so after talking to my boss and a coworker it seems I wasn't offered one because they didn't think I'd want it since I'm starting a family (it would be 8 more hours per week). Hello, that's illegal! Ugh. My best friend is an employment attorney and totally wants me to sue, but I just can't even think about it right now. It's been a rough 24 hours.

Wow, thats just wrong!! I think its wrong of them to sue and you do have grounds for a lawsuit...you just can't catch a break!! :hugs:


----------



## abi17

I have benign intracranial hypotenstion well that's the most recent diagnosis anyway, basically I have too much liquid around my brain which means the pressure is higher and I'm prone to infections. Iv had these headaches since being 14 it's beginning to get extremely tedious. I have a constant headache which gets worse randomly so it's really hard to get used to and the pain is horrendous! 
Mrs AJ I would deffo sue if I was you x


----------



## DrGomps

abi17 said:


> I have benign intracranial hypotenstion well that's the most recent diagnosis anyway, basically I have too much liquid around my brain which means the pressure is higher and I'm prone to infections. Iv had these headaches since being 14 it's beginning to get extremely tedious. I have a constant headache which gets worse randomly so it's really hard to get used to and the pain is horrendous!
> Mrs AJ I would deffo sue if I was you x

do you have to have a shunt put in?? Sounds horrid!! and increased intercranial pressure can be lethal..they should be monitoring you!!


----------



## abi17

I'm only 21 I will eventually but I want to leave it as long as possible so instead I just have regular checks done, MRI and CT scans, BP, blood tests, urine samples to check for infections and lumberpunctures as and when I need them I should have them done every 3 months but there horrible so I try and avoid them as much as possible. I have always had fantastic care at my parents doctors but since transferring to one up in Sheffield the care has been awful, I no Increased pressure can be fatal but im more bothered about the baby than me.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

abi17 said:


> I'm only 21 I will eventually but I want to leave it as long as possible so instead I just have regular checks done, MRI and CT scans, BP, blood tests, urine samples to check for infections and lumberpunctures as and when I need them I should have them done every 3 months but there horrible so I try and avoid them as much as possible. I have always had fantastic care at my parents doctors but since transferring to one up in Sheffield the care has been awful, I no Increased pressure can be fatal but im more bothered about the baby than me.

Oh wow, that sounds like a lot to deal with! :hugs: I'm sorry you are not getting same quality of care, that is terrible.


----------



## abi17

Thanks mrs AJ it is a lot to deal with but i can't just give up I have to keep fighting for my LO  oh yer my condition is usually associated with being overweight but I'm not but I did have meningitis as a child and that's what they think caused it and when I hit puberty it was brought on x


----------



## Huggles

wow abi, that does sound serious - they really should be monitoring you better. I hope you manage to find a different doctor.

Dr Gomps - yay for kicking!!! :happydance:

And MrsAJ - that was wrong of them to just assume you woudln't be interested in a promotion, they should rather have asked you if you would be interested before handing it over to other people.


----------



## bbygurl719

wow abi i hope it gets better


----------



## abi17

Thanks girls, It's nice to know you all care so much and I have people to talk too, so thankyou  
Dr gomps; how long have u been feeling ur LO kicking for? I have been feeling kicks for the past week, maybe a bit less than that. Mine are still light too but deffo there  x


----------



## bbygurl719

ive been feeling her very lightly as well for about the past week


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huggles said:


> :
> 
> And MrsAJ - that was wrong of them to just assume you woudln't be interested in a promotion, they should rather have asked you if you would be interested before handing it over to other people.

I know, especially since my boss kept emphasizing that it had nothing to do with my work product, which she says is great. But I'm off work until Monday, so going to try not to think about it until then and just focus on me and my baby boy.


----------



## Evale

MummyCat said:


> Thanks Huggles! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Evale! Nice to see you back!! Hope all goes well for your scan on Monday... will you be keeping the gender quiet from us too??? :D I think you should satisfy your need to tell someone by letting us know and we can be all excited for you! :dance:
> 
> Mrs AJ... huge congrats on team :blue: and sorry to hear about the circumstances... hope that all goes well from here on :hugs:

Mummycat, good idea! I'll do that :happydance:

Mrs. AJ, congrats on the boy! Ask about a 'fern' test, it can show if there is amniotic fluid despite pH...and you only need a microscope :)


----------



## DrGomps

abi, hope you feel better soon!! I started feeling flutters around 16 weeks and definite distinct kicks at 18 weeks and now starting to feel it on the outside!! THey still catch me off guard sometimes and I jump!! Lol!! Love it though!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Abi

Am I right in thinking that your condition is also known as Idiopathic Intercranial Hypertension? It produces similar symptoms to a brain tumour? My SIL was very poorly a couple of years back and she spent a lot of time in hospital. After many tests thinking she had a brain tumour they diagnosed IIH. She originally had a LP to bring the pressure down and was put on tablets. Unfortunately they didn't work so she had a shunt fitted. 

We had expected that her quality of life would improve but after the op they noticed something in her urine. Further tests showed that she had kidney disease and she's now Stage 4. She's currently awaiting a transplant which we hope will take place wiithin the next 6 months.

I know just how difficult IIH is to live with and how little people understand that it absolutely devastates your life. I hope you soon find better support from your local health practitioners.

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Hi pip, 
Yes it is the same thing. I'm glad u understand how hard it is to deal with not many people do. Iv never spoke to someone before who knows something with this condition so it's quite nice and I have loads of questions to ask you if that's ok? Did your sister try regular LPs as my neurologist is so reluctant to do one on me as they regulary fail or get blocked. Also did your sisters skull have to be drilled for her shunt to be fitted as that's what they want to do to me and it scares me so much. I have loads more questions to ask u but I don't want to overload you with questions, thanks for the congratulations, congratulations to u too  x


----------



## abi17

Also what tablets was she on? And do you know what her IP was? Also how long after diagnosis did she get kidney failure? And how old was she when she got IIH x


----------



## abi17

Also I really hope your sister gets her transplant and her quality of life improves, thinking of u both. I no what kidney failure is like my OH father has kidney failure so if u ever want to talk I'm here  x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Abi. 

I do know the answers to some of your questions, but I think my SIL would be more than happy to share her experiences with you direct. Do you have Facebook? If so PM me your profile name/email address and I'll add you. I can then put you in touch with my SIL. 

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Hi pip iv sent u a private message, thanks again


----------



## fides

k8y, congrats on 20wks and babyhopes for 18wks!

MrsAJ, congrats on team :blue:

abi, sorry you're having to deal with so much right now. :hugs:


----------



## abi17

fides said:


> k8y, congrats on 20wks and babyhopes for 18wks!
> 
> MrsAJ, congrats on team :blue:
> 
> abi, sorry you're having to deal with so much right now. :hugs:

Thankyou for hug, it's nice to have people to talk too x


----------



## LovingMommy10

Today has been a crappy day for me :p 
Got a normal stomach ache and dont wanna eat much! Yuckkkk :( 
Hope everyone elses day was been better!


----------



## DrGomps

abi, that disease sounds horrid, so sorry you have to go through this!! :hugs: shunts are super scary...to me the idea of an LP is frightening!! And I am a neuroscientist!! 

So had my first proper craving...had to have mexican or die...definitely not as good as california...but got it satisfied...did I mention that I love how in NYC you can have almost anything delivered to your door??


----------



## abi17

Thankyou for the hug dr gomp, LPs are horrible, when they touch ur nerves that's the painful bit of it all because u get shooting pains through your legs and the thought of a shunt scares the hell out of me what do they actually do? Do you know? My cravings are really strange; salt n vinegar crisps, slushies from cineworld n frosties. 3 things iv never really been bothered about at all. I'm glad u got ur Mexican  x


----------



## k8y

Have tidied up the front page a little. looked a bit cramped with all the :blue: and :pink: 's coming along nicely. Hopefully its a bit easier to read now. :)


----------



## Huggles

Front page looks lovely k8y :flower:


----------



## abi17

The front page looks brill k8y


----------



## notjustyet

Front page looks great k8y - could you put a :yellow: next to my name. Thank you :flower:

I've taken the day off today to get some housework done but I've only just got up. I couldn't sleep last night it was so annoying. I thought I would've slept too because I did Davinas pregnancy work out and although it was really light stuff, it did tire me out a bit and then theres a last section with relaxation that almost sent me to sleep on the living room floor!


----------



## pip7890

The front page looks great k8y, thanks. My latest EDD is 21 November but I don't mind whether you change it or not. Wriggle Bum will come when s/he's ready and not before!

I think I will find out the sex at the 20w scan. Mine's Tuesday 5 July so just under four weeks to go!

I've not had cravings for one particular food group, but I have noticed I'm eating less sweet/sugary things (because the heartburn simply isn't worth it) and occasionally I'll fancy something. One night it was a pepsi float and roast beef & onion sandwich; last week I really wanted mince and dumplings; and this morning I suddenly wanted prawns with a chilli dipping sauce! Unfortunately I've never got to have any of them :nope:

Right, best get back to work.

Pip x

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

K8y, I know that Joey is having a boy and that babydustcass is having a girl if you want to update their names on the front, they both found out yesterday. :flower:

abi, I dont know if they can shunt part of the spinal cord, but it is typically a whole in the skull with a carefully placed shunt into the ventricle of the brian (where all the csf is). You should talk to you doctor about your concerns of this as I am no expert. :hugs: 

anyone talking/singing to their babies?? I have started singing to her...this song by abba from mamma mia is one of my favorites! Makes me emotional though!! hahaha and she isn't even here yet!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbPsVknvg0Y


----------



## joey300187

K8Y can you update me to boy please. found out yesterday :) xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Joey, do you have any names yet for you son?? :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

k8y front page looks great! Love to see the :blue: by my name!

Everything seemed fine at the doctor's visit yesterday. The PH and fern tests came back negative for amniotic fluid and there is still plenty of fluid in there with baby boy. We got a good look at his willy yesterday, he is definitely all boy! He was very active , doing flips. Basically they have no idea what happened - could be that I had a small fluid leak that sealed over or that it was something else entirely. :shrug: But I am just so relieved that everything seems to be okay. What a scare!


----------



## bbygurl719

17 weeks today yay its going by so fast.. pip i go july 5th for my 20 week scan as well


----------



## Huggles

congrats on joining team blue joey!

And so glad to hear everything's ok MrsAJ :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

16 weeks today, only 5 more weeks to my gender scan. The waiting is killing me! Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Sun_Flower

17 weeks today for me, 20 week scan 4th of July woohoo :D


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 17 weeks bby and Rachel!! wohoo!!

I just saw my belly move!!! :cloud9:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi K8y, my due date has now been changed to the 10.11.11, I will be finding out on the 24th June whether we're having a boy or girl, but I think that we are having a boy :) Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Yay dr gomps! I saw mine move last night and my oh felt a few more kick tonight. I love it!


----------



## fides

congrats on the :blue: joey

k8y the front page looks great - thanks so much for all you do to keep track of us!!


----------



## mummapie

ahhh i'm such an idiot. I was just thinking why i hadn't had a 16 week appointment with the midwife.. then realised i never rang after my booking in! How much of a stupid woman will i sound ringing and saying "i need a 16 week appointment.. im 16 weeks now" i have brain like a sieve!


----------



## alybel

Wow lots of us have found out boy or girl... I can't wait until my scan on Thursday, only 5 sleeps to go :) I am really hoping we are having a girl but after this week with my 4-year-old daughter I am thinking that my boys are much easier behaviour-wise and maybe a boy would be better  Although I still would like to have another girl to even up the numbers, would then have boy, girl, boy, girl.

I had an ob checkup this week and all is going well. Stomach is growing well apparently with top of uterus above belly button now which is normal for a fourth pregnancy apparently. Also my blood pressure is low (was 90/55) which could be the reason for my dizzy spells. She said to eat a bit more salt but I really don't think that will help as I don't feel faint, just dizzy like the room is spinning. I think I might go to my GP next week and get them to check my ears, might be an innner ear thing as it sounds very much like vertigo.

Hope everyone is going along well. In another forum I am on (an Australian one) two girls were in hospital yesterday waiting to give birth to their little boys at just 18 weeks pregnant. One was being induced for various reasons and the other had her waters break so is desperately hoping for him to stay put for a few more weeks so he has a chance to live. So sad for them ...


----------



## sherylb

It sounds like several of us will be getting scans July 4/5. July 4 is a holiday in the U.S. so we will have to wait till the 5th.


----------



## you&me

My scan isn't until 11th July!!!


----------



## mummapie

you&me said:


> My scan isn't until 11th July!!!

I'm the 14th, we can get each other through! I'm so tempted to get a private one! I love seeing my bubba :)


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> My scan isn't until 11th July!!!
> 
> I'm the 14th, we can get each other through! I'm so tempted to get a private one! I love seeing my bubba :)Click to expand...

Do it!!! you know you wanna!!

Alybel, I am so sorry to hear about those woman in the other forum, how sad!!

Today, treating myself to a prenatal massage!! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

mines 28th! yey 17days


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Just found out yesterday that one of my good friends in town is also pregnant with her first! She's just five weeks behind me. (she waited until after 1st tri to spread the news, though I've suspected for a few weeks:)) We are planning to take prenatal yoga together, so excited!


----------



## abi17

I'm 18 weeks today, only 11 more days till my scan so excited


----------



## Evale

Mummapie- you could get a DVD at the private scan right? That's an even better reason to get one!


----------



## DrGomps

I got a dvd...a very short clip of 4D, but its amazing...you feel like you are looking in the womb!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsslTYGGo2w


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies i've finally caught up on everyone!! i've been so busy with work and trying to keep up on sleeping. I go to the doctor on wednesday for my 20 week appointment (even though i'll be 19w 1d) and will schedule my ultrasound i cant wait!!


----------



## mummapie

I'm going to show my OH that gomps! I'm sure i can persuade him hehe.

He pointed out last night i have a really faint line running down from my belly button, is it the start of a linea nigra?


----------



## sherylb

I would say so. I have the same line.


----------



## Evale

Love the 4D DrGomps! How many weeks were you for that one?


----------



## sherylb

Wow Gomps! Thats so neat!


----------



## alybel

19 weeks today !!!! Almost halfway, as I will be having a c-section a week early it is just a few days away from being halfway. :)


----------



## alybel

I wish my ticker could be set to Australian time, it is 8:30 am Sunday here and it should have changed to 19 weeks 8½ hours ago!!


----------



## DrGomps

Evale said:


> Love the 4D DrGomps! How many weeks were you for that one?

16 weeks. I have a linea nigra too.


----------



## Nyn

Hi Girls!!

Feels like it's been ages since I checked in and I've missed loads!!

Glad you all seem to be doing great though :happydance:

I had a brilliant time in the UK... the travel was tough but worth it in the end. And I got some good shopping time in too so I've got some gorgeous pink clothes all ready and waiting!! My OH thought it was cute at first but was like.. you're not dressing her in ruffles every day are you?! lol (I got some cute ruffle bum tights hehe)

I've got my 20 week scan on Thursday so I'm counting down to that like mad! I'm a bit anxious as I haven't felt bub move at all for over 24 hours.. but I only started to feel her about a week ago so I'm hoping that's normal?

how are you all today? x


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your scans tlh and nyn! Hope you feel bub again soon nyn.

MrsAJ - yay for your friend also being pg!

Hope you enjoyed your massage dr gomps!


----------



## Huggles

happy half way alybel!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I love ruffle bum tights and little frilly knickers for girls! So gonna buy some if our baby is a girl, lol!


----------



## qwk

hello ladies! i have been absent the past week or so - we got a scary test result last week, and it was an awful week. since then with some further testing it actually looks like everything is ok, so we are feeling much better, thanking god, and still praying for our little one!

we've also been working on our registry - went to a baby store yesterday and looked at play-yards, the car seat i picked out, and a rocking chair/glider for the nursery. exciting!

our 20 week scan is on June 24th, can't wait to find out the baby's sex!


----------



## Sun_Flower

This is probably a dumb question, but what's a play-yard?


----------



## qwk

they're also called pack-n-plays, if that helps :) this is the on we picked: https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=17818287& 

we plan to use it as the bassinet the first few months too


----------



## DrGomps

they are also called playpens...Rach, I don't have any ruffle bum tights...should get some...I think you are having a girl...hehehe...

qwk, what was the scary result?? Do you have pics of your latest sewing projects??

the massage was great...so relaxing I spent the rest of the day in a daze!! 

My 20 week scan is in 23 hours!! :D 

Nyn, I think its normal at this point for babies movements to be sporadic...it worries me to...sometimes its when they have their back to us and we can't feel all the movements yet. 

Today going crib shopping, my MIL wants us to pick one out so she can buy it!! Also, going to meet my friend's 2 month old daughter for brunch and go see x-men with the hubby.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow that thing looks awesome! I've never seen anyone with one of those over here in England... we call the bottom half a carry cot or travel cot, something you can dismantle and take to other people's houses if you're sleeping over somewhere else. I'd LOVE to get one with the top bits on it though!


----------



## sherylb

I am currently in love with this playard.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I love that we've got ladies reaching the halfway point! :) Can't wait until we're all 24 weeks...


----------



## DrGomps

sherly, thats a nice one.

This is what we chose for our registry...https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Pack-P...UTF8&coliid=IS2THYQKJ7BP8&colid=22QRB3A9FTK78


----------



## sherylb

I actually did have that one on my registry at one point. I went to BabiesRUs last week and fell in love with the travel system that matches that playard so I added the travel system, playard and high chair to my registry.


----------



## DrGomps

sherylb said:


> I actually did have that one on my registry at one point. I went to BabiesRUs last week and fell in love with the travel system that matches that playard so I added the travel system, playard and high chair to my registry.

nice!! I have to pick out my travel system with my mom next month. :D


----------



## sherylb

I have changed my mind so many times on the travel system versus a car seat and stroller frame versus a convertible. It's hard to choose. My travel system is good to 35 lbs though so I will be able to use the car seat and the stroller is very nice on its own.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys. Had a long weekend we moved once again. thanks to my mom and step dad we got everything done in 2 days just a few boxes left!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Enjoyed learning about the playards. We've got this at our ToysRUs https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...assinet-with-Napper-in-I-Love-My-Bear(0015148)

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Didn't work for me in the U.S. :(


----------



## mummapie

We got given a pretty much brand spanking new britax pram for £40 its meant to be a travel system but my friend who we'd bought it from had sold the car seat separately (no idea why!). But its an amazing pram without it.


----------



## pip7890

Strange. That's the link when I'm on the page but I can't get into it again. I'll try again

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...assinet-with-Napper-in-I-Love-My-Bear(0015148)


----------



## pip7890

Don't know why the link is broken. :shrug: I'll try a third time otherwise go to toysrus.co.uk and search for bassinet napper

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Cots/Graco-Contour-Electra-Bassinet-with-Napper-in-I-Love-My-Bear(0015148)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Pip - that's the one I found when I was looking for a UK version, it's nice but not as nice as the american ones. I guess most of us in the UK have moses baskets rather than things like that :)


----------



## abi17

sherylb said:


> I actually did have that one on my registry at one point. I went to BabiesRUs last week and fell in love with the travel system that matches that playard so I added the travel system, playard and high chair to my registry.

What travel system do u like? You will have to upload a picture, iv got mine so when my other half decides to put it up il take a photo x


----------



## Nyn

We'll be using our old Graco car seat and the double buggy we currently have :) I got the buggy cheap on ebay brand new when ds2 was born :)


----------



## sherylb

abi17 said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> I actually did have that one on my registry at one point. I went to BabiesRUs last week and fell in love with the travel system that matches that playard so I added the travel system, playard and high chair to my registry.
> 
> What travel system do u like? You will have to upload a picture, iv got mine so when my other half decides to put it up il take a photo xClick to expand...

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3904367


----------



## qwk

do any of you other first time moms just find shopping for baby stuff to be the weirdest thing? i mean i love it, it's so fun, but i just occasionally stop and think, wow, i am purchasing things for _my baby_ - just feels so very different from anything else, ever!


----------



## alybel

I have never heard of a play-yard or a packnplay, the closest thing we have here is a portacot.


----------



## sherylb

I am sure it's basically the same. Just like in the U.K. they have moses baskets and we call them bassinets. I think those are about the same. Everything has different names.


----------



## alybel

I have never heard of a moses basket either, bassinet is the term used over here.

This is the bassinet I have bought, got it for $60. https://www.pramwarehouse.com.au/cateitem/sp/pname/LoveNCare_Complete_Bassinet__Sleeping_Bear.html

And this is the cot I am using which has been used for all the kids, luckily my youngest was still in a cot when we found out we were pregnant, otherwise we woudl have had to buy another cot too. We got rid of so much baby stuff thinking we were done with babies :)

https://www.babykingdom.com.au/Boori+Classic+V10+Cot+%2Bfree+tidy+drawer_1840_sec4.html


----------



## Nyn

i can remember feeling strange buying baby stuff before ds1 arrived... it'll be real all too soon though! :)


----------



## pip7890

I feel overwhelmed by the choice out there. When I had DS we had very little money but the house had space to accommodate all the baby stuff. This time around money is less of a problem, but no space. DS and I live with OH in his 2 up/2 down. I can't even see where we can put a pram never mind anything else. I'm reluctant to buy any big items until I know what we are doing about housing. 

We both own our own homes. Mine is a big 3 bed detached (but 50 miles away from DS's school and 75 miles from my work so no good to live in). I'll shortly be putting it up for sale. His is in the right location but not enough space. We can't expect DS to share with baby so we'll have to squeeze a moses basket into our room. 

Think we'll have to sell mine, rent his out and rent somewhere together until the Market picks up. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

that sounds like a good plan pip.. must be annoying having a house with lots of space that you can't use!

forgot to add that I felt one or 2 movements late last night!! :happydance: i was soooo relieved.. I'd got myself really stressed out about it.


----------



## Huggles

Yay for movements Nyn!


----------



## pip7890

These babies do like to scare us Nyn! Mine has real attitude. I was using the Doppler this morning and picked the heartbeat up about a 1cm below my belly button. As I pressed harder the heartbeat disappeared and the next thing baby was kicking the hell out of the Doppler! S/he really doesn't like it!!! Lol. 

Does anyone else feel as if time is flying by?

Off to the physio this afternoon to see if I can do anything to help this pelvis and back pain. 

Have a good day ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

My daughter was really quiet saturday but she was kicking my guts out yesterday, part of which I think is due to going to see xmen!! hehehe...have my 20 week scan in a half hour and we have a crib!! 

https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Shelby-Changer-Espresso-Cherry/dp/B001P24VB6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Nyn

Love your crib DrGomps!! and oooh let us know how you get on at the scan!! hope you get a good look at bub and some good pics!!

My scan on Thursday can't come fast enough!

I do feel time is going fast Pip!... except right now when I want Thursday to hurry up lol!


----------



## Huggles

Lovely crib Dr Gomps, and enjoy your scan!


----------



## you&me

I have just been into Town, ordered and paid the deposit on my double buggy :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

Good luck at scan drgomps. and pip it does feel like time is going by super fast before we kno it we will all b holding our bundles of joy!


----------



## DrGomps

Scan went ok...Josephine is 12 oz! Seems so big!! Everything measured fine but the tech was so rude, no talk, I had to ask her if Josephine was a girl!! Ugh!! And Josephine didn't like her either as she wouldn't cooperate and show her spine...the lady literally was stabbing me with the probe...hurt!!! ouch!! So I have to go again next week, hopefully I will get another tech who is less bitchy!! 

Here are the piccy's.
 



Attached Files:







Josephine 20 week scan022.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11









Josephine 20 week scan023.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs. AJ

12 oz, wow! That is getting close to a pound, so awesome. :) Sorry the tech was rude, that seems to be a really common problem, what happened to a nice bedside manner?


----------



## mummapie

I fainted in tesco this morning. Felt ill but tried to mission through it. Was holding onto the trolley thinking 'I'm going to be sick' went really hot and next thing I know I'm being taken to their medical room! They gave me a once over and wrote me in their book, so I just went home. Got an emergency appt at the drs and he did my blood pressure and stuff and all was fine. Just told me to take it easy. Probably a bit dramatic going to the doctors, but I was a bit worried.


----------



## mummapie

Lovely scan pic gomps :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh, no mummapie, how scary! I think it was very sensible to go to the doc, just to be sure everything was okay. I am glad all is well, definitely take it easy!


----------



## pip7890

I agree with MrsAJ Mummapie. Best get checked out. It must have been very scary. 

Lovely scan pics DrGomps.

Hope everyone else is well. Had my physio appointment today re pgp and have some exercises to do. Need to go back in 6 weeks.

Just had my feet de-hoofed at the chiropodist - I feel almost normal!!

Pip x


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> do any of you other first time moms just find shopping for baby stuff to be the weirdest thing? i mean i love it, it's so fun, but i just occasionally stop and think, wow, i am purchasing things for _my baby_ - just feels so very different from anything else, ever!

yes!! and isn't it great?! :dance:

DrG, nice scan pics! when you go back next weeks, how many scans will that be so far?

i love how everyone is picking out the major baby gear - so fun! We already had the crib & bassinet last pregnancy, but i still have no idea what i want for a car seat and stroller - SO many choices!! love it! also want to get a gliding rocking chair for the nursery...


----------



## abi17

Mummapie, I fainted about a week ago doctors said my sugars were prob too low, quite common in pregnancy apparently so he recommends when I feel dizzy, shaky or generally unwell to have a chocolate bar or something, you might want to try that, I'm glad everything is ok though  xx


----------



## abi17

Dr gomps lovely scan pictures and I'm sorry the woman wasn't very nice :-( but at least u got to see your baby again xx


----------



## mummapie

Thanks ladies :) feeling a bit better now so hopefully it was just a one off thing!


----------



## Nyn

aww Mummapie that must have been scary!! glad you're ok.. and I think it's a good thing you're seeing your doctor

DrGomps sorry your tech was so mean!! but your pics are super cute :) 

pip, what do you mean de-hoofed? lol


----------



## WannabemomV

Here are a few of my Bump pics. First is Week 4, Week 12, Week 14 and last is Week 16.
 



Attached Files:







4weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1









12weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









Week 14.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









Week 16.JPG
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I realized that this was my 6th scan!! (2 early ones, 13 week scan, gender scan, scan at the emergency room and this 20 week scan!!). And its so hard to pick out baby gear...so many choices!! 

mummapie, I almost fainted at my hair appt. Its low blood sugar combined with low blood pressure probably!! Try to keep a granola bar and some food in your stomach all the time!! Must've been so scary!!


----------



## DrGomps

WannabemomV said:


> Here are a few of my Bump pics. First is Week 4, Week 12, Week 14 and last is Week 16.

great bump!!! Wow!! really has popped!! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

lovely scan pic drgomps!

Glad you're ok mummapie :hugs:

awesome bump wannabemumv!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

WannabemomV said:


> Here are a few of my Bump pics. First is Week 4, Week 12, Week 14 and last is Week 16.


Looks great!


----------



## pip7890

Lol Nyn. I've got weird feet - one is soft and smooth like a baby's bum (well almost) and the other is calloused with peeling skin. If you had to pair them up like a game of snap you'd never match them in a million years! I have psoriasis and at first chiropodist thought it was that on one foot. She now thinks I might have poor circulation in that foot caused by earlier damage. 

I was a grass hockey goalkeeper in the 80s and 90s and had operations on both knees. She thinks either or both of these has caused the problem. 

Anyway, every couple of months I go in for a de-hoof to get rid of my trotter and get a foot back for a couple of weeks!!

I've told her she's coming to the labour ward with me. Whoever wants to look at my lady bits can do but no-one's looking at my feet unless I have socks on!!!


Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Heres my progressin pics first one is about 6 weeks. next one it 10 weeks. next one is 15 weeks and lastly but least 17 weeks 2 days!!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00032.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









Img_00085.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2









Img_00103.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









Img_00132.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DrGomps

wow bby, your bump is really growing!! :thumbup: love it!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i kno this is probably weird but i cant wait to have a big ole bump lol


----------



## notjustyet

DrG - Great scan pics, how amazing that little Josephine is so big already! It's going so fast!

Mummapie - sorry to hear that you fainted, that must have been scary. I've had dizziness so far but managed to get something to eat before I got any worse, maybe as others have said you just needed a bit of sugar. Take it easy anyway.

WannabemomV - great bump pics!

My scan is on Thursday - think Nyn has hers then as well. Can't wait to see bubs again! She/he's been kicking like mad lately, think I have a hyper child on my hands. My Mum is hoping so because apparently I was the worst child ever!


----------



## Huggles

great bump bbygurl!

Enjoy your scan on thurs notjustyet!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> i kno this is probably weird but i cant wait to have a big ole bump lol

Not weird to me, I feel the exact same way! Yours is looking great!


----------



## mummapie

I can't wait for a big bump.. a bump at all would be nice though!


----------



## repogirl813

mummapie, sorry about the fainting spell hope it was just a one time thing!

dg g lovely scan pics, I can't wait til next thursday for mine!

lovely bumps ladies really starting to pop out!


afm, I am soo jealous of all you ladies feeling soo much movement, I have felt small very occasioal movements but they said it would still be another month or soo before I feel consistent movement because of my anterior placenta booo!!!


----------



## mummapie

I think, after talking to my OH, that it was a mix of low blood sugar and that my dads coming this weekend.. first time I will have seen him since announcing I was pregnant. He stopped talking to me for a month! We have spoken on the phone but its different in person. So I've been worrying about that and not sleeping properly. So I'm sure its a one off :)


----------



## alybel

repogirl - I also have an anterior placenta and have only felt an occasional movement but not much at all. Was the same with my other pregnancies and didn't feel them properly until about 24 weeks!


----------



## qwk

pip7890 said:


> Anyway, every couple of months I go in for a de-hoof to get rid of my trotter and get a foot back for a couple of weeks!!

haha this made me lol. :)

glad you're ok mummapie! fainting is a bizarre experience. i have fortunately not fainted during the pregnancy, but i have at other times. those first moments when you come-to are really weird!

love the bumps everyone! i think we're all going to be popping right now!

good luck on the upcoming scans...!


----------



## Nyn

wannabemom and bbygurl wow great belly pics!! you guys have got a proper baby bump!!:) must take some pics of mine too!

pip lol, ok that explains it!! I was having a hard time not imagining you with the foot of a goat hehe! But on a more serious note I've had my first encounter with psoriasis this pregnancy :( I had it everywhere at the very beginning.. apparently it was a strep throat I had just before and then pregnancy hormones that triggered it.. boo! It's cleared up now except on my elbows.. so now my excema and psoriasis are battling for ground. not fun!

But today is a happy day because I'm 20 weeks!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now I'm just waiting for Thursday to come.. and notjustyet will be thinking of you on Thursday too!!

how are you all today? I've got a more or less free day today so I'm on a mission to clean the house :)


----------



## Huggles

Happy half way Nyn! :happydance:


----------



## k8y

just been to my scan were on team pink !!! woohoo


----------



## Huggles

Yay, congrats on team pink k8y!


----------



## Nyn

YEY congratulations on your pink bump k8y!!!


----------



## Nyn

have posted in names, but wanted to ask you gals what you think.. we're having issues finding a name (no surprise lol!) and OH really doesn't like Freya :( I would rather have a name we both like so am doing my best!

I've found Ella, which I really quite like and it sounds good in English and French and has a nice meaning too:

English - beautiful fairy woman/elf
Greek - torch or bright light

what do you all think? honestly :) x


----------



## notjustyet

Congrats on team pink K8y! I'm so tempted to find out on Thursday but no I will be strong!! Team yellow for me haha!

Happy 20 weeks Nyn! I think Ella is such a pretty name, plus I love Ella Fitzgeralds Summertime. I used to sing it to my nephew to put him to sleep.


----------



## Huggles

I think Ella is a beautiful name!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on team pink k8y. I'm hoping to find out myself at my 20w scan in 3 weeks.

Talking of 20w, congratulations Nyn! I think Ella is a beautiful name. Hope your OH agrees.

Pip x


----------



## Evale

Evale said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been reading (and enjoying) this group for awhile, but haven't posted much! Thought I'd do a little update on me since I feel like I know all of you! Have to say, this is a nice, positive bunch!
> 
> I am about 18 and a half weeks...a little ahead of my ticker according to ultrasound. This is my second baby. With the first I felt movement at 16 weeks and with this one, an early surprise at 15 weeks! I have my 20 (well 19..) week scan on Monday and am finding out sex. Not sure if we're going to tell everyone this time though...not sure if I could keep a secret either though :)
> 
> Loola predicted a boy, I asked for nub guesses on a 3D ultrasound (which apparently isn't anywhere as accurate as a 2D) and got 4 guesses, all boy. The Chinese gender predictor thing says boy. Oh and I actually did the baking soda test and it said boy. I did these things just for fun and actually after all of them....I think it's a girl! So we'll see on the 13th!

I was right! Please add another girl to the Chrysanthe-buds! So far she's a ten ouncer. 

I was surprised to hear I had an anterior placenta...especially since I've felt definite movement since 15 weeks on the day...and also especially since I had a 12 week scan specifically to determine placenta position and they said it was posterior...(I almost had to have an 'emergency' cvs which they said they could not do if my placenta was posterior). Hmm.


----------



## Huggles

congrats on a little girly bundle evale!
And that's weird about your placenta!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations on the girl Evale! Wonder if we'll see a trend forming, there seems to be quite a few girls due in November. 

Have you started thinking about names yet? I know my girl name - Annie after my Granny who passed on a few years ago. Everyone called her Anne but her name was spelt Annie, which I love. And I used to like calling her Granny Annie! My boy name is tough, I like Liam but am not sure if I love it. I think I'm having a girl though, so maybe I won't have to choose a boys name!


----------



## notjustyet

I've just looked at the front page and actually it looks pretty even stevens sex wise, I must have just been paying attention to the girls haha!


----------



## Huggles

I also noticed there's been a lot of girl sightings this week!


----------



## qwk

congrats on the girls evale and k8y!

also i love ella! that's one of my grandmothers' names actually - ella mae :)

also congrats on 20 weeks nyn! it's going so fast these days...


----------



## DrGomps

If you look at the color of bumps in second trimester, most of them are blue actually...
Notjustyet, I go by Annie!!! (nickname from ANdrea), so I love that name!!

Nyn, I love Ella as a name, gorgeous!!

Evale & Katie, congrats on your girls!! Katie, you have one of each now!! Perfect!! :thumbup:

Congrats to all you ladies who are halfway, we will be tomorrow!! 

Evale, your daughter is so big, mine is 12 oz and I am over a week ahead of you!!


----------



## Evale

notjustyet said:


> Congratulations on the girl Evale! Wonder if we'll see a trend forming, there seems to be quite a few girls due in November.
> 
> Have you started thinking about names yet? I know my girl name - Annie after my Granny who passed on a few years ago. Everyone called her Anne but her name was spelt Annie, which I love. And I used to like calling her Granny Annie! My boy name is tough, I like Liam but am not sure if I love it. I think I'm having a girl though, so maybe I won't have to choose a boys name!

I like Annie! I love to name after grandparents too (I happened to get wonderful ones!) All of my grandparents had very 'grandparenty' names though...like Elmer...sooo my first daughter got her middle name, Kristiansen, from my grandmother's surname. We'll do that again somehow.That way they have a family name from my side (middle), last name from OH's side, and room for one more that we both like! 

I think first names will be harder for us to agree on this time. I have a few weird favorites that have been vetoed :) We both (unbeknownst to us until our first naming conversation!) happened to have the same favorite name for my first daughter so it was easy! 

We were the same way...could never quite come up with a boys name!


----------



## Evale

Nyn: I like Ella too, good choice.

DrGomps: I saw that! They mentioned she measured ahead this time...hopefully I'm not in for a 12lber! My first was only 7lbs.... :)


----------



## you&me

I just got back from the midwife...there is really a baby in there...heard heartbeat and all seems okay.

So I rung to book a gender scan after talking hubby around...and they can fit us in at 7pm tonight...eeekkkksss!!!!!! Exciting :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

yipee, glad all seems well and nice that you got a gender scan tonight already!

Hey, i just realised your baby is due on my birthday!


----------



## Nyn

Evale congratulations on your girl!!! :happydance:

notjustyet I love Annie!! makes me think of little orphan Annie which I love :)

eek you&me how exciting!! let us know!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

k8y said:


> just been to my scan were on team pink !!! woohoo

Congrats!


----------



## k8y

We are thinking of the name Martha, But still not 100% decided. and they said she weighs 13oz so far :)


----------



## k8y

Congrats Evale. Ive added your :pink:


----------



## Evale

Congrats on your :pink: too k8y! I like Martha, it's a name everyone has heard but it's still unusual. I only know of one person with that name.


----------



## notjustyet

you&me - how exciting! Roll on 7pm!!

k8y - that's a cute name, quite unusual too which is always nice. 

Glad you all like Annie, the only people we've told are my mum and MIL. They obviously loved it! I think of her as Annie already, even though we won't know till November whether baby is a she!


----------



## mummapie

so lovely to hear all the genders toting up! 4 weeks until our scan now, im getting so impatient. My midwife appointment is on monday though :)


----------



## bbygurl719

congrats evale and k8y on team :pink:. nyn I love ella thats what Aaryellas nickname is going to be..


----------



## sherylb

I am watching a story on whether pre-conception diet can affect sex. They say if you want a girl to eat a lot of calcium rich foods, tofu and lean protein. But if it's a boy you want get rid of the milk and yogurt and bring in bacon and burgers. I am not sure that my diet leaned either of those ways. I drank a lot of milk and ate a lot of ground beef.  

The expert on now says the intercourse timing is a much better way to try to affect gender which of course we all know.


----------



## fides

Nyn - congrats on 20 weeks! I think Ella is pretty.

k8y & Evale, congrats on team :pink:!! k8y, Martha sounds quite classy!

notjustyet, hang in there through Thursday!!


afm, i am transitioning into maternity clothes this week (so exciting!), and i can feel the top of the uterus just above the naval - feels so weird to be able to feel that!!


----------



## sherylb

fides said:


> afm, i am transitioning into maternity clothes this week (so exciting!), and i can feel the top of the uterus just above the naval - feels so weird to be able to feel that!!

You must have had a lot more comfortable regular clothes than I did. I have been in maternity pants since 5 weeks. My pants were tight b/c I hate pant shopping. I have also had to put away most of my tops already and have been wearing maternity tops since about 10 weeks b/c they are sooo much more comfy and airy. I want my uterus to move up already. Is that considered when you "pop"? I am hoping to have popped before my friends wedding on the 9th of July.


----------



## babyhopes2010

anyone staying team yellow or is it just me :(


----------



## sherylb

I wonder if I stayed team yellow if I would get less clothes at my shower... I want to go clothes shopping sooo bad already though.


----------



## Nyn

k8y I really like Martha :) as someone else said, it's a name everyone knows but isn't popular which is great.

The top of my uterus is almost on my belly button now :happydance: exciting!!


----------



## notjustyet

Babyhopes - me and fides are also team yellow! My scan is on Thursday I'm hoping that when I see baby I'll be too excited to even care if it's a boy or girl. I like the idea of OH telling me the sex at the birth (if it happens that way)


----------



## babyhopes2010

notjustyet said:


> Babyhopes - me and fides are also team yellow! My scan is on Thursday I'm hoping that when I see baby I'll be too excited to even care if it's a boy or girl. I like the idea of OH telling me the sex at the birth (if it happens that way)

yey :happydance: i was swaying for a while but if u ladies stay yellow so will i x


----------



## DrGomps

More power to you ladies staying yellow!! Don't know how you do it!! I love buying little girl things!! Before I knew I was getting sick of looking at gender neutral things and I wish people wouldn't get me clothes, I have so much already!!


----------



## sherylb

I have been instructed that even buying clothes in bigger sizes will probably be useless as people at the shower will think ahead and inevitably I will end up with too many clothes to use.


----------



## Nyn

I know, you gals have so much will power staying team yellow!!! couldn't do it!! love buying things too much lol! and have enough trouble finding one name let alone 2 :) well done :)

I'm waiting till my 20 week scan is over then will buy some more :) can't wait!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on Team Pink Evale.

Good news for me today. The consultant has now decided Wriggle-Bum doesn't need a fetal heart scan so provided all is well at the 20w scan I can go back to midwife-led care. I do have to have a GTT at 26w due to my age, BMI and fact my mother is diabetic but I can live with that.

Wriggle-Bum's heartbeat was between 142-148 bpm and the top of my uterus is at my belly button. S/he behaved when the midwife had the doppler on but gave me a good kicking afterwards! Wriggle-Bum hates dopplers!!

Good luck to the ladies with scans today and over the next few days. I can't wait for mine so that I can start buying things!

Pip x


----------



## Evale

Pip- glad to hear the consultant came to his senses :) We all get one hour GTT's here. In my last pregnancy I had to do the three hour one too after failing the one hour... and baaarely passed despite having no family or personal history (or even risk factors) of DM. Wonder what will happen this time...


----------



## you&me

Can't be 100% sure as the cord was so close, having a re-scan in 2 weeks...but it looks like my bump is a BLUE one!!!

I don't think I will really believe it until I see it's bits there clearly without the cord so close!!


----------



## Nyn

ooh a blue bump how exciting you&me!! bet you can't wait for the confirmation!

pip - glad to hear the good news :)


----------



## DrGomps

OOh You&Me, hope it is a :blue: bump!! 

Yeah, I have to have the GTT at my next dr's appt. :gulp: not sure if I will have it or not...been having really bad heartburn though. :(


----------



## mummapie

Brilliant news you&me!


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh can we change my due date to the 18th of November please? forgot to change it :)


----------



## qwk

hey you&me, awesome! so maybe he _can_ make boys! ;)

pip - glad your consultant has become more reasonable!

all you ladies finding out the sex are making me really ready for my scan next friday!!

i can also feel my uterus, it's somewhere around my bellybutton right now. bellybutton is REALLY coming forward too.


----------



## mummapie

so theres me putting palmers tummy butter on my belly everyday and i have stretch marks on my bum. MY BUM! i'm laughing though, not crying so i guess thats a good thing lol!


----------



## sherylb

What made you decide on Palmer's? I haven't decided what I want to use yet.

Is this what you are using? https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/...97&productId=730397&navAction=jump&navCount=3


----------



## qwk

mummapie said:


> so theres me putting palmers tummy butter on my belly everyday and i have stretch marks on my bum. MY BUM! i'm laughing though, not crying so i guess thats a good thing lol!

lol. i have a feeling my shea butter application is in vain...


----------



## fides

babyhopes & notjustyet, i have a funny team yellow story about wanting your spouse/OH to announce it instead of a tech. Just after a friend of mine gave birth, her husband was crying out, "It's a boy - we have a boy!" The nurse was like, "look again." He was like, "It's a boy" and the nurse was like, "look closer, dad." Meanwhile, my friend said she was laying there thinking, what is it already - tell me! Then her DH kind of asked, "It's a girl??" The nurse told them that sometimes girls swell up during birth, so that's why he was mistaken. :haha: I told my DH he needs to make sure he knows what a baby girl and boy look like so he can be the one to tell me.

pip, congrats on the good news

you&me, congrats on :blue:

sheryl, yes, i don't normally wear tight clothes, so i guess i had some extra room to grow into with my normal clothes, but that room is now gone!! Maternity clothes are so much fun!!


----------



## sherylb

LMAO @ team yellow story.


----------



## tlh97990

i have my 20 week appointment (at 19 weeks) tomorrow on my lunch and ill schedule my next ultrasound which i cant wait for! i'm so jealous of all you ladies that know the gender already i just wanna know!!!

so yesterday i bent over and leaked out a little bit of fluid nothing major but i still wanted to get checked out so i went to the ER at 515. I was told since I was pregnant i would be rushed through quicker than others. 8:30 rolled around and people that arrived later than me were being seen. when i asked how much longer i'd have to wait since i hadnt eaten since 1 and was starting to feel sick they told me i was up soon. at 10:30 i still hadnt been seen and asked how much longer since i was very agitated by this point. i was told it'd be another 4 hours so i left in tears because i was worried my baby didnt have enough fluid but i couldnt sit there with no food any longer. when i got home and ate and laid down to go to bed i felt LO start moving around a lot which made me feel so much better! i called the doctor's office today and the nurse told me its probably nothing to worry about and the doctor will check it out tomorrow and i did the right thing by going home to eat and rest. definitely the reassurance i needed!


----------



## Huggles

Pip - so glad everything looked good at your scan and you don't need to worry about a fetal heart scan!

You&me - yay on probably being team blue! Hope you get confirmation soon!

TLH - that sounds scary. HOpe you get some reassurance today. I suspect that if it happened when you bent over it was probably a bit of urine leaking out (one of the wonderful embarrassing bits of pregnancy). But so glad baby treated you to lots of movement last night to reassure you :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Thanks everyone :flower:

I spent most of the night dreaming of potty shots :haha: crazy!!!

Hope you and bumps are all okay?

Good luck for those having scans today.


----------



## Nyn

:rofl: at team yellow story haha!

tlh aw sorry you had that :( I've been having little leaks of fluid the last few days and it's getting me scared.. I'm going to ask the doc about it tomorrow when I go for my scan. Hopefully it is just my incompetent bladder! and glad your bub gave you some reassuring movements.. wonderful isn't it! 

Re names this is becoming hard! I said Ella to myself all day yesterday and it just doesn't sit right :( So I thought.. I love Freya so what are other names with the same sound? and thought of Leah.. what do you think? I actually really like it.. haven't suggested it to OH tho...


----------



## Huggles

Leah is nice. You could also trying Leila/Leyla?


----------



## notjustyet

That team yellow story made me laugh - sounds just like something OH would do! Haha!

Nyn, the only problem with Leah would be other people pronouncing it wrong, they could get called Lee-a or Lay-a (my cousin's called Leah, pronounced Lee-a). If you chose one of Huggles variations you'd get people saying it right at least! 

Have you worked out the French and English meanings yet?


----------



## Nyn

I didn't even know about it being pronounced Lee-ah! oops! that's what happens living somewhere where English isn't the main language lol!

I think Layla is pretty.. hmm! think I prefer Ley-ah tho.. how about if it's spelled Leia as in Princess Leia?


----------



## Huggles

That's the beauty of it being your child - you get to choose!


----------



## pip7890

I think you'll have more luck with Leia. I know a Leah and her name is pronounced Lee!

I was thinking of other Freya rhyming names but could only come up with:

Maya/Maia
Gaia

Sorry I can't be more help.

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

At least you have a few more months to decide! I'm stuck on my boys name. Need to get reading a few books I think, inspire myself!


----------



## DrGomps

I like Leah!! Prounounced Lee-ah. I was considering it but want a longer name...

tlh, can't believe how poorly they treated you at the ER...terrible!!!

Fides, what a hilarious team :yellow: story. 

Half baked baby today!! wohoo!!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, happy half way Dr Gomps!


----------



## Huggles

i have a friend who named her daughter Leah, but to get away from the pronunciation confusion she spelt it Leeah, so it is more obviously pronouced Lee-ah.


----------



## mummapie

sherylb said:


> What made you decide on Palmer's? I haven't decided what I want to use yet.
> 
> Is this what you are using? https://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/...97&productId=730397&navAction=jump&navCount=3

yeah thats it. I'm not sure really, I know alot of people use palmers and a few people i know that used this product said good things. Its quite hard, so you have to soften it up in your hands a bit, but it leaves my tummy feeling all soft and nice. and it smells reeeeeal good!


----------



## SatansSprite

Even though my username is spelled slightly wrong on the main page, SATINSSPRITE, its still me. 

I also would like to request being removed. Sadly on Monday night my little baby became an angel.


----------



## Nyn

ooh happy half way DrGomps!!! :happydance:

thanks for the name help girls :) We just sort of discussed it and he said he actually likes it :) but like me likes the pronunciation Ley-ah.. I think we'd go for either Leia or Lea..

I said 'so maybe we have our name?' and he said 'well, we have a possibility!' grrr!


----------



## Nyn

santanssprite I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

SatansSprite said:


> I also would like to request being removed. Sadly on Monday night my little baby became an angel.

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

So sorry for your loss SatansSprite :hugs: Hope you have lots of support to help you through it. x


----------



## babydustcass

I am so sorry hun for your loss xxxx


----------



## qwk

so so sorry for you loss satanssprite :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Sorry to hear your news SatansSprite :hugs:


----------



## you&me

K8y...I have just looked at the front page, and I am down twice...6th November which was my due date with Amber :haha:...so can you remove that one please...I am also down as 27th November...which is correct!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am so very sorry satanssprite.


----------



## fides

satanssprite, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fides

tlh, sorry to hear about your ER nightmare - how is everything going today?

Nyn, we're also having problems with names - we'll both agree to one one night, then the next day, it just doesn't sound right. grrr is right.

DrG, congrats on 20 weeks - sounds like such a huge #, right?

afm, also 20 weeks today!! two-zero - i just can't believe it! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the 20 weeks ladies! That is great. 

TLH, what a nightmare at the ER. I am glad you are doing okay and got a hold of your Dr.


----------



## Huggles

ooh, happy half way fides!


----------



## bbygurl719

happy half way fides and drg. I also use the palmers coca butter. and love the smell and feeling of it!


----------



## k8y

SatansSprite said:


> Even though my username is spelled slightly wrong on the main page, SATINSSPRITE, its still me.
> 
> I also would like to request being removed. Sadly on Monday night my little baby became an angel.

so sorry to hear that, ive removed your name as requested.


----------



## WannabemomV

I need some Palmers butter. My stretch mark spray feels like putting Olive Oil on my body. I Hate the feeling. Don't forget your thighs. I was forgetting about my Behind..


----------



## notjustyet

Can anyone else actually feel the stretching now? If ever there's a reminder to use my oil, it's the feel of my skin being stretched! Baby must be going through a growth spurt!


----------



## LoolaBear

:wave: HELLO LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i havent been on for such a loooooonnnnnnggggggggg time! 

well the story for me is......you know the SFIL's partner i told you about ages ago who was around the same gestation as me but turned out to be ectopic and had the baby removed at 12ish weeks?? well they split up and hes been living with us since :growlmad: and unfortunately hes been a knob and has been stealing my laptop so i havent been able to get on.
and also he makes me feel really uncomfortable and is a bit of a perv so not felt right being near him lol.
well thankfully hes moving out on tuesday :dance:

baby update - 20 week scan tomorrow! cannot wait, hopefully will find out if baby is :blue: or :pink: have been feeling proper little kicks for just over a week now and its so amazing to feel! i forgot how much i love the feeling of a baby kicking inside. Heartburn and acid reflux is kicking in, a whole 10 weeks earlier then it did with the twins boo :nope: dont like it at all! we have chosen names and feel so happy with them, but they will be kept a secret until baby arrives. 

ssooooo how is everyone???? what have i missed???? so glad to be back, i have missed you all so much! xx


----------



## repogirl813

satanssprite soo very sorry for your loss and I hope you have the support you need to get through this very difficult time


----------



## DrGomps

sprite, I am so sorry for your loss!! :hugs:

Welcome back Loola!! Can't wait to find out what your having. Sorry to hear about your new "tenant" stealing your laptop.


----------



## tlh97990

my appointment went great today the doctor told me not to worry about the leakage because the baby had a strong heart beat and is really active!! everytime the doctor would start counting the heartbeat for 15 seconds the baby would move after 12 seconds so the doctor would have to start over again. he/she did it 5 or 6 times so the doctor guessed. i'm still amazed everytime i hear the heartbeat which was 148ish today...i have to wait til tomorrow to schedule my ultrasound so hopefully they can get me in soon!!


----------



## fides

loola, nice to see you! sorry things have been crazy for you - so glad he'll be gone soon.

tlh - so cool about the HB - my doc never counts it, just finds it and listens to it - that is neat to know what it actually is!

afm, went to my first Birth Network meeting here in town tonight - they are a group who puts on free talks once a month on different natural birthing topics. it was pretty neat!


----------



## alybel

I had my scan today and baby is nice and healthy, heart rate at 150 and we found out we are having another little GIRL!!!

I am so excited as that is what I was really hoping to have, that means we will have 2 boys and 2 girls, perfect :)


----------



## Nyn

fides happy half way hun!!

Loola!! Welcome back hun!!! :happydance: glad to hear your lodger will be moving out pronto.. urgh doesn't sound fun!! can't wait to find out what you're having!

alybel - YEY for team pink!! congratulations hun :happydance:

tlh glad to hear everything is ok :)

Got my scan in 4 hours!!!! EEEK!!


----------



## LoolaBear

Only 6 hours to wait for my scan! Not that I'm counting lol. Time is going to drag so much today. baby is happily kicking away though. Any gender guesses ladies? X x


----------



## Nyn

I get a girl feeling from you Loola!! 

am getting sooo excited too can't keep still lol! only 2 hours to go!!


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back Loola and happy half way!
Glad your SFIL is moving out soon!

tlh - glad your appointment went well!

Alybel - yay for team pink!

Nyn, Loola, and anyone else with scans today - good luck and enjoy!

AFM - 17 weeks today. Got a couple of nice kicks from baby this morning. Even felt one from the outside :D


----------



## Nyn

Huggles that's great you felt some kicks!! I feel a bit of movement every now and then but it's not regular.. I wish I could rely on feeling movements every day but not yet! :)


----------



## Nyn

One hour and counting!!!! I've got butterflies in my tummy.. half an hour till I leave :) eeek!!!!


----------



## notjustyet

hello! I'm back from my scan and still team yellow! Baby was lying on its back so couldn't get some measurements so i'm going back next wednesday for another scan. She did say everything else looks good and she had a student in with her so she explained everything she was looking at in detail which put my mind at rest so I'm just excited we get to see baby again! It won't stop me being nervous next week though! Good luck nyn and loola, enjoy it.


----------



## Nyn

Just got back from scan and everything is great!! couldn't get one or two measurements so have to go back, but all in all he said it's all perfect and measuring just right :) :happydance:

and definitely still a GIRL!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

He really pushed and prodded though and am feeling a bit sore! Bub is head down right now and is facing my back.. have a low anterior placenta whatever that means :shrug: ...apparently all reasons why am not feeling lots of kicks.. grr!

notjustyet glad your scan went well hun! :happydance: shame they couldn't tell you if you're team blue or pink! hope they can next week!


----------



## fides

Aly & Nyn, congrats on :pink:!

huggles, yay for 17 weeks and feeling movement!

notjustyet, yay! so glad you were able to remain :yellow: today and hope things go well next week. :dance:


----------



## Huggles

Great that you both had good scans! And yay for team pink Nyn! And cool that you get to see bub again in a week again notjustyet!


----------



## notjustyet

How funny that we both have to go back next week Nyn! Must have been a funny baby day! I was also prodded a lot, really feeling it now :wacko: Oh, and they could have found out the sex, I just chose not to! But yay for seeing our babies again next week! At least it isn't for a bad reason :thumbup:


----------



## notjustyet

And I'm 20 weeks today!! Halfway there! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

I didn't read your post right lol!! congrats on staying team :yellow:!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Happy Half Way!


----------



## Nyn

happy 20 weeks notjustyet!!! :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Huggles and Nyn, I see you've put baby's name up as Leia. Has that been agreed by the OH now then?! Congratulations, It's a lovely name. Now I have 20 weeks to think of a boys name!!


----------



## Huggles

Leia IS very pretty!

We are struggling with choosing a name. We have one name, which i'd like as the first name, but we are really struggling with a second name.
We had both names sorted before i fell pg, and now i don't like the second name we'd originally chosen and now we can't seem to find another one that works and that we both like :dohh:

We want to keep the name secret until the birth though - although i might cave in a few weeks and mention it here, but not just yet.


----------



## fides

notjustyet, congrats on 20 weeks!!

Huggles, hope you guys figure out the perfect name.


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, nyn congrats on the good scans...I have to go back next week too!! :dohh:

AFM...not feeling as much movements the past few days, makes me a little worried, but I feel little ones, every now and then. but they are softer. :shrug: want them to get stronger!!!


----------



## repogirl813

one more week exactly and I will get to find out what I'm having! I am getting so impatient at this point I just wanna know! And I'm really hoping for a girl but won't be disappointed either way!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the good scans and 20 weeks. And congrats on team pink and staying team yellow! 

I had my follow up appt. today from last week. They did another ultrasound and everything looks good with baby, he's got plenty of fluid and wriggling around in there. Though I still can't feel him due to my low lying anterior placenta. My uterus is now up to my belly button! I've got my full anatomy scan in a week!


----------



## pip7890

Dr Gomps, I'm with you on not feeling baby as much today. Trying not to worry too much. Baby has probably just changed position. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Yes we've actually agreed on Leia!! am super happy and it's such a relief :) It ticks all our boxes.. not too long, different sound to ds1 and 2 and good in English and French :) Glad you ladies like it :)

My tummy is still sore from the scan.. he really pushed me around!


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good scan mrs aj!

As for movement - i spent the last couple of days really worrying as i wasn't feeling much (or at times any) movement whereas i had been feeling definite movement daily for the previous 2 weeks.
Then today i've finally felt a fair bit of definite movement again.
I think when they go through a growth spurt they maybe move less and/or change position so we don't feel them as much. At this stage I don't think you need to worry too much - wait a few days and hopefully you'll be feeling bubs again more regularly.


----------



## LoolaBear

ssssooooooooooooo...........................................................










IM TEAM PINK!!! :pink: little lady was wriggling about all over the place, took her ages to get all her meassurements but we got there in the end. shes going to have long legs! head meassured 19w4days abdomen meassured 18w5days but her legs were meassuring 21 weeks!
didnt mangage to get many decent pictures as the sonographer was too set on jsut getting the meassurements but i dont mind, DH is treating me to a 4d scan soon and also ive got two extra scans due to my inhalers (can cause low growth rate aparently) so will get to see her again then!

her name is staying a secret until shes born, ive found a name i love and it just feels right and DH likes it to but knowing what im like if i tell anyone else i will go off it lol.

congratulations on the other scans today ladies!

ive attached a photo of my freaky skull baby lol. xx
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan (4).jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Huggles. It's reassuring to know there are a few of us going through the same thing. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Loola

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Welcome to team :pink: Loola!!! 

I didn't get any pics today :( only realised after we'd left that I didn't have any grr! but I have a gyno appointment next week so hopefully she'll do a little scan and I can get some :)


----------



## Evale

Whew, I can't keep up with all the congrats due to everyone! So congrats to everyone! :) This board will be really exciting in November!!

Nyn, Leia is a great choice - the name and the spelling!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Loola!! Congrats on your little girl!! 

Pip, glad you are feeling better, Josephine gave me a bunch of kicks when I was in the microscope...part of it was in response to some loud noises (they were doing some repairs and they kept opening transformers and it was really loud). 
Think all that staring under the microscope has got me feeling sick...going to go home now (6pm) got here at 9am so I suppose thats a sufficient days work.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on team pink, loola!


----------



## fides

loola, congrats on team :pink:


----------



## mummapie

Congrats loola!

does anyone else feel odd when they lay on their back? Or is it just me?


----------



## tlh97990

congrats everyone on great scans and those that found out the gender. unfortunately im still waiting for the doctor's office to call me and tell me when my ultrasound is and im super impatient! on a positive note this baby has been moving and kicking so much today its unbelievable. i've only been feeling slight movements that last week or so but today i feel like im being beat up from the inside!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congrat on team :pink: loola


----------



## fides

gotta love craigslist: just bought 12 Bum Genius 4.0 one-size cloth diapers + the inserts they came with off a lady who had too many diapers and needed to downsize ones she'd not used for $160! :happydance: they are so cute and soft!!


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink loola! :pink:

Yay for lots of movement tlh! :happydance:

Great diaper bargain fides! :thumbup:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Update :)
Team :pink:
November 19th still though


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink lovingmommy!

There really have been a lot of pink sightings this past week or so!


----------



## pip7890

It really is a pink fest isn't it?!!!

My feeling is this is a girl. It's so different to how I carried my son. Maybe it's just wishful thinking! Less than 3w until I (hopefully) find out.

Have a good day/night ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

mummapie - I also feel uncomfortable on my back.. which is annoying because that's how I like to sleep the most. I wake up a lot in the night on my back and don't feel good and have to roll over.

fides congrats on the nappies!

congrats on team :pink: lovingmommy!


----------



## Nyn

Here are some of my baby things that I got in the UK :happydance: I love getting them out and looking at them.. :happydance:

Little shoes from my sister :)
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110291.jpg

Cute ensemble from Matalan
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110302.jpg

Ruffle bum tights!!!
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110309.jpg

A cute dress from M&S
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110293.jpg

have put up loads more in the shopping porn thread :) but wanted to share some on here too :)


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous Nyn! and I love those shoes! too cute!


----------



## qwk

loola - awesome baby skull pic, congrats on team pink! :)

also to lovingmommy, congrats on the girl! 

love the clothes nyn!! i can't wait to find out what we are having to i can start on CLOTHES! :D

i bought some wool a while back (just in basic cream) to dye to make diaper covers/longies, just waiting to find out the sex first!

i think the movement thing really varies. i'll have a day where i feel it a ton, then a day where i am not sure i feel it at all, then a day where i feel some strong kicks, etc. figure i've just gotta go with the flow, or else i'll end up a damn mess of worry haha.


----------



## DrGomps

theres a shopping porn thread??? where??? How awesome!!

my daughter has definitely been kicking loads more, so feeling better about that!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

congrats on team pink lovingmommy! And I love the clothes Nyn, so cute!


----------



## LoolaBear

i so want to go shopping for girly stuff now but its absolutely peeing it down with rain at the moment and i dont want to get wet lol.

i was just thinking there are alot of :pink: november babies.

whos decided on names yet? x


----------



## Nyn

Here's the shopping porn thread ;) good fun to have a look at!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/582640-shopping-porn-whatcha-got-baby.html

Loola we've decided on Leia :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We have had a little girl's name picked out for ages, but are stuck when it comes to boy names. We thought we had one picked out, but now we're second guessing it, and can't think of anything we like. So for now we just call him "little dude." 

That shopping porn thread is great, such cute stuff. Don't know how I missed it before!?


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz lovingmommy on team :pink:. I'm 18 weeks today yay only 22 more weeks!!


----------



## fides

lovingmommy, congrats on :pink:!!

Nyn, those clothes are adorable!! i LOVE the ruffles on the back of the pants!!

DrG, glad lil' one is moving more again

bbygurl, congrats on 18 weeks - sweet potato!!


----------



## you&me

Congrats everyone that has had great scans this week...there sure is lots of pink bumps!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congrats on 18w bby!

Pip x


----------



## mummapie

17 weeks! yay 3 more weeks till half way.
Just ordered one of these because i just couldnt resist it!:giant microbes!
i wanted to get a sperm but my mum said it wasnt appropriate, so i got sore throat instead. 
oh and i love these: Frog leggings!

names wise, we like Caleb and Reuben for a boy. For a girl we like Everly, Ruby and Matilda


----------



## sherylb

What a great feeling the baby kicking is. Not sure what I did to wake him/her up but I am sitting on the couch with my laptop and keep feeling double kicks. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Those leggings are gorgeous!
And the microbes are too funny!
Happy 17 weeks!


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> What a great feeling the baby kicking is. Not sure what I did to wake him/her up but I am sitting on the couch with my laptop and keep feeling double kicks. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That's great!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for kicks sheryl!!


----------



## sherylb

Mrs. AJ said:


> Congrats on the good scans and 20 weeks. And congrats on team pink and staying team yellow!
> 
> I had my follow up appt. today from last week. They did another ultrasound and everything looks good with baby, he's got plenty of fluid and wriggling around in there. Though I still can't feel him due to my low lying anterior placenta. My uterus is now up to my belly button! I've got my full anatomy scan in a week!

I finally felt my uterus I was pretty sure with the end right above my belly button. So happy to read your post as I don't go back to the doctor for a week and a half. It's crazy that when I went to the doctor at 15.5 weeks and he showed me where the top was then it was so much lower.


----------



## tlh97990

my ultrasound was finally scheduled today its next friday June 24th at 3pm and i feel like its going to be the longest week of my life..i'm really hoping for a boy but will be happy either way. there's a whole lot of pink going on in november so who knows!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I bought some Palmer's stretch mark cream on the advice of some of you ladies! Don't know if it will help, but it does feel nice. :)


----------



## chloe18.

Im having a boy :D x


----------



## mummapie

I managed to sleep okay last night, but now my heart is in my mouth. Dad will be here in 2 and a half hours. I don't want to get up :(


----------



## qwk

i'm sure it will go great mummapie! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team blue chloe!

Glad your app is finally scheduled tlh!

Mummapie - hope the visit goes well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Chloe!

Mummapie, hang in there, I bet it will go better than expected! :)


----------



## fides

chloe, congrats on the :blue:!!


----------



## fides

last night, my husband was holding his head over my stomach and he started talking to the baby. i felt a move internally, and he heard it! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz chloe on team :blue:


----------



## bbygurl719

so i went shopping at walmart a few days ago. I got two little onesies. One that says Daddys Little Sweetie and the other says If you think im cute you should see my mommy. But there was a onesie there that says born in 2011 and i was think about getting one for Aaryella and one for my nephew that was born march 5th, 2011 and get a picture of them together


----------



## Huggles

those onesies sound gorgeous!


----------



## tlh97990

i bought a crib and dresser/changer set last night. i had a burst of energy this morning and wanted to put them together while my boyfriend was at work but after i got the dresser/changer put together i was exhausted so the crib is still in pieces :(


----------



## Emx

Havent been on this part of the forum for ages... Just wanted to update my November 13th Bump to pink!! We had a private gender scan a couple of weeks ago and found out we are having another little girl x


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink emx!


----------



## mummapie

It went better than i thought (as you all said!) We had a lovely lunch and a lovely afternoon. I got home and cried because i was happy! I've been feeling flutters more and more yesterday and today, midwife tomorrow :D 
hope you are all having a fantastic day! (i gave my OH a card for fathers day from roo)


----------



## babyhopes2010

19+3 Bump pic
#
i think it shrunk since last week tho lol
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/9571/191td.jpg


----------



## Huggles

glad the visit went well mummapie. And yay for flutters!
Good luck with mw tomorrow!

Babyhopes, i'll check the pic when i'm on my pc again - on phone at the moment so can't see it.


----------



## Nyn

mummapie those leggings are brilliant!! thanks for the link I think I'm going to get some :) and am glad your appointment went well :)

Chloe congratulations on team :blue: !!!!

fides that's amazing your DH felt/heard the baby!! I can't wait till Leia kicks enough for my OH to feel her :cloud9:

I almost feel her every day.. even if it's just a little flutter.. am so impatient for the kicks to get stronger!!


----------



## qwk

congrats mummapie! and that's cool fides, i keep hoping for DH to feel something but hasn't worked out yet!

taking DH out to lunch for father's day (USA) in a little bit - surprising him with this oyster/raw bar place, he looooves that stuff (i'm a vegetarian, but they have great sides like macaroni and cheese, etc., so should still be good for me :D). hope everyone's SO has a happy first/almost father's day! :)


----------



## fides

Emx, congrats on :pink:!

Nyn, i am sure things will get stronger - the strongest i've had so far was a few nights ago - i was really thirsty, and i downed some very icey water at a graduation reception on an empty stomach - that got baby moving, lol!!

qwk, i also don't like meat, so i'm thinking it is a good thing you are past the first months b/c i don't know how else you'd be able to stomach smelling your DH's lunch today! :haha:

Happy Father's Day to all of your loved ones!! I made mine breakfast this morning (he usually makes breakfast on Sundays) - i made way too much, lol... Hope you guys have a wonderful day!


----------



## mummapie

i havent got anything to take a urine sample in for my appointment :dohh: only just thought about this at 11pm!


----------



## LovingMommy10

pee in a cup then dump it into a water bottle! lol


----------



## DrGomps

congrats chloe on being team :blue: and emx on team :pink:

Fides, thats so cool that DH heard baby...

I have seen my stomach move a couple times...but unfortunately DH was not around and he doesn't seem as eager to feel her move as I do!!

Fathers day we went out to brunch and I gave him a geek dad book with activities to do with kids...of course it will be a while before we can use that, but its a cute book!! :D


----------



## sherylb

I am not sure how long it will be before I think DH can feel kicks on the outside but I am enjoying them in the meantime. At least our scan should be getting close. Hopefully I can schedule it 2 weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## tlh97990

i think i have a sinus infection...anyone know anything to make me feel better without doing any harm to the baby?


----------



## repogirl813

ok I'm ready for thursday! Wanna know what I'm having sooo bad!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh97990 said:


> i think i have a sinus infection...anyone know anything to make me feel better without doing any harm to the baby?

you can take antibiotics if it is a sinus infection and you can take benadryl.


----------



## TxCk

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on this thread in awhile, so I was just checking in. I hope everyone is doing great and starting to feel babies kicking. I think it is awesome that we are all about half way to meeting our new little bundles of joy!!!

I found out that I am have a baby :pink:. I am so excited :happydance: Although now that we know it's a girl, we are having a really hard time coming up with a name that we both agree on. :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: everyone!!! 

Sorry I've been awol... had my folks visiting and wasn't online much at all. I had my 20 week scan last week... happy to announce I'M STILL TEAM YELLOW! :rofl: Our hospital wont tell you even if I wanted to know... so there was no risk of me caving and asking :haha: but HUGE congrats on all those who have found out the sex of baby!! :dance: so many little baby girls on the way! You&Me.. I hope your :blue: bundle is confirmed at next scan!! 

Some lovely names you guys have too... Nyn.. Leia is awesome! :cloud9: We're getting there, I have a couple girls names I like but we are really struggling with boys names.

Second names are easy, they'll be Rose (After my Nan) or Michael (after hubby)

I have to have another scan in two weeks as baby was lying funny and the sonographer couldn't get a decent cross section of the heart. She needed to see all 4 chambers and baby kept moving! LOL 

I have an anterior placenta again so it explains not feeling much until last week. Though now my Mum and hubby have felt baby kick. 

That's all my news caught up and hopefully I'll be about more often now! Hurrah! 

xx


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink txck!

And welcome back mummy!


----------



## lucysh

Hey all, i'm new here...

My first baby is due Nov 22nd... excited but scared! 

Got my next scan on July 5th... will definitely want to know what the sex is... I feel like it could be a boy - no idea why though! :thumbup:


Attached is the pic from my first scan :) he/she was very active... kept flipping around and stretching awww
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sherylb

How far along was that scan?


----------



## lucysh

^ Me? I was just gone 13 weeks


----------



## DrGomps

TxCk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread in awhile, so I was just checking in. I hope everyone is doing great and starting to feel babies kicking. I think it is awesome that we are all about half way to meeting our new little bundles of joy!!!
> 
> I found out that I am have a baby :pink:. I am so excited :happydance: Although now that we know it's a girl, we are having a really hard time coming up with a name that we both agree on. :dohh:

Congrats on your girl!! :D


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Lucy.

I'm due 21 November and my anomaly scan is 5 July too!

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

lucysh said:


> ^ Me? I was just gone 13 weeks

Pshew. I thought the baby should look a lot bigger now. I haven't been able to schedule my first one yet.


----------



## lucysh

sherylb said:


> lucysh said:
> 
> 
> ^ Me? I was just gone 13 weeks
> 
> Pshew. I thought the baby should look a lot bigger now. I haven't been able to schedule my first one yet.Click to expand...


Ohhh you had me scared for a second haha! 

Fingers crossed you get your scan soon... just havent had time?


----------



## sherylb

My hubby is in summer school so I am waiting for him to be able to go with me. The school where I am doing it does it for free but only Tuesdays and Thursdays at 11, 12 or 1 and he had class 12-4 right now.


----------



## DrGomps

welcome Lucy!! Are you finding out the sex???

I can't wait for DH to be able to feel baby kick!! :D


----------



## lucysh

DrGomps said:


> welcome Lucy!! Are you finding out the sex???
> 
> I can't wait for DH to be able to feel baby kick!! :D

Thanks!

Yes we definitely want to find out the sex. I dont feel like I can get anything ready before I know for sure...eek i'm so excited! (and kinda nervous!)


----------



## alybel

I am so jealous of those who have felt baby move, I have only felt movement (not from the outside) a couple of times. I know it is because of the anterior placenta but I can still whinge about it


----------



## tlh97990

today i went home for my lunch break and rotweiller/lab mix puppy t(hes almost a year old but still my baby) was laying his head on my stomach and the baby kicked. he apparently felt the baby kick cuz he jumped up real quick and looked at my stomach then me and ran off. ever since hes been scared to come near me.


----------



## fides

Lucy, welcome!

Texas chick, congrats on :pink:, and nice to see you!

Mummy, nice to see you too, and go team :yellow:!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the genders out there


----------



## acoro

tlh97990 said:


> today i went home for my lunch break and rotweiller/lab mix puppy t(hes almost a year old but still my baby) was laying his head on my stomach and the baby kicked. he apparently felt the baby kick cuz he jumped up real quick and looked at my stomach then me and ran off. ever since hes been scared to come near me.


Love this!!!


----------



## acoro

congratulations all who have found out the gender at their scans...my LO is shy and we couldn't get a potty shot today. :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Lucy!! :flower:

tlh.. that's so funny! Poor Dog must have thought your tummy was out to get him! hahaha


----------



## mummapie

My appointment went fine. She was happy with my iron levels and blood pressure. Just spoke to me about things to come re: hospitals and birth. I got to hear roo, took a little while but we heard it and movements are increasing daily. Scan in 3 weeks 2 days, this has been the longest wait ever lol. Oh and I found out my blood type because I never knew :)


----------



## tlh97990

My dog has officially recovered he cuddled with me all night!! Maybe the baby kicking him is what makes him hate the nursery and all the toys that sing in there.

On another note I am officially half way today YAY!!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 20w tlh. Loved the dog story!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

congrats on half way TLH!


----------



## qwk

happy 20 weeks tlh! and welcome lucy!

have my scan in three more days! :D baby is bouncing around inside at a much more noticeable tick these days too!


----------



## repogirl813

2 more days til my growth and anomally scan!!! Getting so anxious now


----------



## pip7890

I know how you feel Repo. My scan isn't for another two weeks but I'm starting to get anxious about what they might find. I'm 40 and rejected all the screening tests as having had previous miscarriages I wouldn't want to risk an amnio if I was found to be high risk. As a "geriatric" mother I know the risks and I also know I'm automatically high risk. 

I'm very much trying to be "whatever will be, will be" but it doesn't stop the worry does it?

Sending you lots of positive energy. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Repo - sounds like you and I will be having scans on the same day! - Thursday.
Except mine will be an 18 week scan. My anomaly scan is only in July.


----------



## sherylb

Finally I have a sonogram appointment!! July 5th at 1 pm. Hubby had better not do something to screw up being able to make this time. Tired of waiting.


----------



## Huggles

Yay! Glad you finally got an appointment booked sheryl!


----------



## Belle25

Anyone else due 27th nov? So excited!xx


----------



## sherylb

You&Me is the only person on that date on the front. Sounds like K8y needs to add you!


----------



## fides

acoro, were you wanting to find out the gender?

tlh, congrats on 20 weeks!!!

Belle, welcome!

less than 3 hours until our scan - so nervous!! haven't seen the baby since 6 weeks, so my stomach is a ball of nerves.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Belle!

congrats on halfway TLH!! :dance:

Glad you got your appointment scheduled Sheryl! :wohoo: I have a scan on the 5th at 1pm too... except UK time obviously! :haha:

Repo, Pip, Huggles and Fides... thinking of you all and hope your scans go well (today for Fides!!!)!! I hope you have no reason to be worried at all! :kiss:

Hope everyone is having a good day!!

xxxx


----------



## marialena

Hello!!! my due date is the 21st November!!! and I have a booooooy!


----------



## tlh97990

my scan is friday and im kind of bummed out because my boyfriend just started a new job and we feel like its too soon for him to ask for time off for the ultrasound so he wont be able to go :( my mom wants to come to town for it but its not the same id rather go alone if he cant go.


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your scan fides!

Congrats on team blue marialena.

Sorry your bf can't go to your scan with you tlh :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies :wave:

I was going to respond to you individually but pregobrain kicked and I forgot after the first post - doh!

All the scans on Tuesday 5 July are going to be keeping k8y busy updating the front page!!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Fides.

Pip x


----------



## abi17

So excited but nervous at the same time, my scans tomorrow at 11.30. Might have to have a c section due to my medical condition so feeling very anxious to find out the news of that from my neurologist tomorrow, wish me luck girls. 
Congrats on everyone who's had their 20 week scan  I'm 20 weeks on Saturday so almost half way there now. Congrats too all those who have reached this stage too, can you believe it's not long till we hold our beautiful babies in our arms


----------



## fides

maria, welcome, and congrats on a :blue:!!


----------



## pip7890

Fides what time is your scan (your time). It's almost 9.30 pm in the UK at the moment.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hideous photo time. You know when you think you look better than you actually do? Well I've been under that illusion too!!!! I look like a stumpy fat small person when I'm not really! I swear my arms are not that big either! :growlmad: I've only put 6lb on since ovulating. :shrug:

Here's my 18w1d bump shot :wacko:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5040/5857448601_63cbea5436_z.jpg

And, for comparison, my 16w1d bump shot:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5808536136_723d30dd80_z.jpg

And, finally, my 11w bump shot:

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5687766084_3648f7f6d8_z.jpg

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

good luck tomorrow abi!

Great bump pip!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Abi.

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Thanks huggles and pip, 
great bump photos pip, my bump look so silly ATM I have a deffo line where my belly button is, it dips in but it's hard as anything lol n pip I have the same top as u on your 11 week pic.


----------



## DrGomps

wow Pip, its really grown!! :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

You ladies are so lovely. I'm only 18w and already feel like a beached whale. With my DS I didn't look like this until about a week before he arrived! I'm just a huge pregnant tummy with stick legs and shot putter arms! I swear there is only one in there. No wonder my OH looked at me with amazement when I asked if I looked pregnant yet!!!!

Pip x


----------



## finallyready

I found out my 20 week scan is on July 26!!! WTF??? I'll be 23 weeks by then LOL I thought it would be next week or the week after.....but no....I have to wait 5 more weeks to the day :(

Oh well, I will be patient. My last scan was at 8 weeks so I am really anxious.


----------



## DrGomps

Finally ready that's so weird they have you waiting so long! 

Can you ladies imagine living in the days of no scans?? I have already had 6! Tomorrow will be 7!


----------



## kcali

Hi Ladies! I don't post on here often, but I like reading about how everyone is doing. I just had my u/s this am and we found out we are having a BOY (Team :blue:) !!! We are really excited!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck!


----------



## fides

great bump, pip!!

kcali, congrats on :blue:!!


afm, scan went really well - the tech was so nice, and she respected our wanting to stay team :yellow: - she even asked me to turn away for a few minutes while she was measuring the lower abdomen and such. she was really nice. So, we're still team :yellow: and we moved up a date - now due November 1! So neat to see the huge changes between 21 weeks and 6 weeks!

everything with the baby was fine except they found a spot on the heart. it doesn't change heart function - valves were fine, etc. - but it could be an indicator of down's. all other organs, including the brain, were fine, but DH & i have to decide if we want to go back to a high risk specialist for further testing/new scan to see whether/not it is down's or just a random variant. oy! whoever thought things get easier in PAL was cracked in the head! 

honestly, i'm just happy the baby is healthy, it's growing, it's alive, etc - we probably won't decide on further testing for a few days b/c DH is out tonight, and we probably won't have time to talk about it.


Happy first day of summer, ladies!!


----------



## qwk

fides - nice job staying team yellow :) i'm sure the heart spot is meaningless! can you have a follow-up ultrasound a bit later to see if it is still there?


----------



## DrGomps

So glad the scan went well! Congrats on being moved up a week!! wohoo!! Can you believe our babies are almost a lb??? Crazy!!! Hopefully the spot turns out to be nothing...sorry you have more to worrk about. :hugs: I go in for my follow up tomorrow!!! Can't believe she told you to look away, must've been obvious (probably a boy!!). I think your having a boy for some reason!! I would've been so tempted to peak...hehehe


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Kcali on your boy!! :thumbup:


----------



## TxCk

KCali - Congrats on the Baby Boy!!!! :baby:


fides - I hope everything turns out good for you and baby!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Fides - I agree with qwk. I've read about similar situations where markers have been found and then at an u/s a week or two later they have gone. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## marialena

pip7890 said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> I was going to respond to you individually but pregobrain kicked and I forgot after the first post - doh!
> 
> All the scans on Tuesday 5 July are going to be keeping k8y busy updating the front page!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scan Fides.
> 
> Pip x

Hi!!! I just noticed that we have the same due date!  Just thought Id say hello and wish you all the best for your pregnancy!!!


----------



## you&me

Belle25 said:


> Anyone else due 27th nov? So excited!xx

Me :wave: we are the only ones due that day...although there is no way I will make it to that day or overdue, I will be having a c-section a week or so before.

Awww Fides, hope everything is okay :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

they dont move u atall dates.my edd on my 8 weeks scan was 14/11 now its 20/11 wonder what itll be on tues x


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone, glad to see everyones enjoying their scans or booking in for them, i love seeing baby. I'm off for my follow up scan today, oh couldn't make it so my mum is coming. She's so excited bless her! Fides try not to worry too much over it, what will be will be. At least they said everything else looked good. And congrats on staying team yellow! We'll continue guessing till the end haha.


----------



## Nyn

fides so glad your scan went well hun and I'm sure the spot is nothing. go for a follow up scan in a few weeks :hugs:

have a gyno appointment this morning.. am looking forward to it as I haven't felt bub at all in the last 24+ hours and it's freaking me out!

big hugs all around x


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on team blue KCali!
Fides - glad the scan went well and congrats on staying team yellow! I could never manage that! Hope the dot on the heart turns out to be nothing xx


----------



## MummyCat

Huge congrats on team :blue: KCali! 

Fides, oh hun... how stressful! You're right... there will always be something to worry about, you think it'll get better once they're born, cos then you can see them... but no... just a whole new lot of worrying! I now understand why my Mum said we gave her grey hair. It wasn't that we were naughty kids or anything... it's just the stress that comes with being a parent! 

I hope that it really is nothing to worry about hun! I don't know what I'd do in your situation.. part of me wouldn't want to know, another part would! I'm sure you'll come to the best decision for you and hubby! :hugs: 

Ps... congrats on staying team yellow hun!! :dance:


----------



## Nyn

Just got back from my appointment and everything looks ok :) she did give me a scan which was lovely of her and I got some pics!

Here's Little Miss Leia :happydance:.. 

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110316.jpg

and a potty shot too!! still a little girly :happydance:

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110318.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Glad the scan went well and yay for still being team pink!


----------



## DrGomps

my scan went well and happy to be a banana!! Here is a comparison of my daughters face @ 13 weeks and today @21!!
 



Attached Files:







Slide1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sherylb

Ah she doesn't look like an alien anymore! Neat!


----------



## mummapie

I just got a job interview! Only 16 hours a week but its better than nothing. Just don't know whether to tell them I'm pregnant or not :/


----------



## Nyn

cool drgomps.. she looks like a proper baby now! :)

good luck for the interview mummapie! I would say maybe it's best to tell them as you're already nearly half way... ?


----------



## acoro

Congratulations everyone on your scans!!


----------



## tlh97990

mummapie are you obviously showing? I had my interview at 14 or 15 weeks and I didn't tell them I was pregnant because i didn't want their decision to be based off of my pregnancy and i wasnt showing much then either. my first day i filled out the paperwork for taxes and what not and then told my employer i was pregnant.


----------



## Huggles

glad the scan went well dr gomps! And yay for your baby not being an alien anymore!

Mummapie - great news about getting an interview. Good luck!
I kind of think you probably should mention you're pg as you're already quite far along. But then again, if they don't ask then there might be no reason to bring it up. But if they do ask them definitely do tell them.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey. havent been on much been sick in bed the past 2 days.


----------



## mummapie

I'm just worried being pregnant will lessen my chances! I know they shouldnt discriminate but who's to say that it could be a reason without my knowing. I guess I can only hope they like me enough. I'm barely showing, just look like I've put on weight. I feel like waiting until (if)I get it, 16 hours is not really much when its just a small coffee shop/deli.


----------



## MummyCat

great news on the scans!!! :dance:

Congrats to Andrea and Joey on week 21 :flower:

Bby, hope you feel better soon hun!!

Mummapie, congrats on the interview. If it was me... I would tell them, purely because it would weigh me down and I wouldn't be happy concealing that info from them...but I completely understand your concerns that they would discriminate against you. It's a toughie... go with what you feel best hun! :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

My mum suggested that i tell them if they ask if i will have to have any time off? So i can say my holiday in july and that i will need to change shifts if, it came about they clashed with my scan/midwife appointments? That way i'm being honest but also at the same time saying that i can be flexible? I just have a feeling that they will make their decision based on the fact i'm pregnant. Its annoying i think like this too, because i'm not even 20 weeks yet and still have so long to go that i can work through. I will probably work right up until i physically cant!


----------



## abi17

Hey just thought id let you all no the Scan went well baby was being really stubborn though and wouldn't show us the heart, bladder and a few other areas so we have to go back in two weeks for another scan but everything that was checked looked great. we saw him/her drinking the fluid lol it was amazing!!! Baby was also being stubborn though and wouldn't show us in between his/her legs they were firmly glued shut! Lol


----------



## DrGomps

abi, sorry you didn't get the potty shot! Hopefully at the follow up scan they will!!

mummapie, I also think you should be honest about your condition, they might get upset for concealing something like that!!


----------



## mummapie

i love how you said "condition" then gomps! lol. I'm going to be honest and say that i hope it doesn't affect my chances. Now i need to find something to wear that actually fits!


----------



## fides

qwk, my OB said we could see a specialist for another scan, but the more i think about it, the more i don't want to, since if they also find a focus, they'll just be pushing for an amnio, which we don't want. i think we just have to let go on this one and see how it goes.

DrG, she told us when we might want to look away b/c she said the baby was moving a lot (took her a long time to get each of the measurements) so when she got to measuring in the abdomen, i saw a hand move into and out of view and asked my DH if he saw it, then she said the baby might jump and turn towards us, so we could look away until she was done with the organs. i was happy with that, and thanked her for being considerate. As for peaking, DH looked at me for a few minutes, then he couldn't help turning his attention back to the screen to watch her take measurements, lol. i was just watching him, and he would turn back to me and start pretending that he saw something with his facial expressions (he didn't - he just loves messing with me). :haha:

Nyn, DrG & Abi, congrats on the scans! abi, that is amazing that you saw the baby drinking fluid! i was surprised to see how detailed the scans are - so amazing!

mumma, when is your interview? 

bby, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mummapie

tomorrow afternoon! they didn't give me much time to find clothing (none of my bottom halves fit and im living in leggings!) i'm actually excited, whatever the outcome, this is the 3rd interview after 4 months of looking for a job and that has totally knocked my confidence. there is just so many people going for the same job that its hard to even get an interview. so i feel i have accomplished something even if i'm not succesfull :)


----------



## fides

mumma, good luck tomorrow! do you have a thrift store nearby that you could check for clothes?


i'm dying to know how notjustyet's scan went! :dance:


----------



## Evale

Hi Fides!

Glad to hear your LO was found to be perfectly healthy! 

Sometimes another option they offer around here is to rescan in the third trimester, by that time many EIF's resolve themselves. As you were probably told, or if you look at the clinical studies, an isolated EIF (and/or one 'soft marker') has a low positive predictive value of chromosomal issues.


----------



## Huggles

good luck with your interview mummapie!

Glad the scan went so well abi! And yay for getting another one in 2 weeks!

Bbygurl - hope you feel better soon :hugs:

afm - got my 18 week scan in 1h45.


----------



## MummyCat

Mummapie.. good luck hun... hope it goes well! :flower:

abi congrats on a good scan! :dance: and fab that you get to see baby again soon! Hopefully it'll be more cooperative.

Good luck at your scan Huggles!!! xxx


----------



## Nyn

just a quick check in!

good luck mummapie!!

lol fides sounds like you had a fun scan :) it's nice when you get a considerate tech too. 

good luck at your scan huggles let us know!

am exhausted today. I hurt my neck yesterday and slept terribly :( so going to go and have a bath then get kids from school... am having one of those hormonal days where you just kinda feel like crying.. anyone still have that? there's no reason except that I'm tired and feeling sorry for myself lol 

hope you're all having a good day xxx


----------



## Huggles

Just got back from my scan and all is looking perfect :D
Cervix is still nice and long which is a huge relief as i was fairly sure it was shortening.
Baby was super active for a change - normally he's sleeping.
And my placenta has moved away from my cervix! :happydance:
(it was right over my cervix last time). It's attached right at the very top of my uterus, so there's a very good chance it will continue being pulled away from my cervix so all is looking good for natural birth at the moment which i'm thrilled about :D

Baby measured right for his age. Dr checked all the structures and measurements and everything and it all looked great. Some bits measured a few days ahead, other bits measured a few days behind. But the lady at my NT scan said that's all normal. She said that as long as everything is within 1 week of my dates they don't worry. You'll never get everything measuring exactly the same dates. 

Brain looks good, with all the necessary structures there, and so does the heart - 4 chambers pumping away well. The stomach was also full indicating that the digestive system is working. So all in all it was a great scan.

My placenta is right at the back of my uterus, running up the midline, and attached at the top of the uterus. Baby is lying head down with his head right by my pubic bone - dr had to press quite hard to get the head measurement as he's so low. and his feet are right up at the top, nearly by my belly button. He's lying along the left of my uterus which is what i suspected as that's where i feel the most kicks and movements. In fact i got a good bunch of kicks while the dr was checking his head LoL.

Dr seemed very happy with everything, and told me not to worry. Also told me i can't really get an infection in the stitch as it's made from very specific material that can't get infected. Said i can still get a vaginal infection, but the stitch itself can't get infected which i was worried about as another BnB friend of mine lost a baby last year due to infection. But since i virtually never get vaginal infections anyway he said i don't need to worry.

Also got an awesome potty shot (didn't get a picture though) - very definitely another boy! No doubt at all LoL :happydance:

Next appointment is my anomaly scan at 21 weeks, then another gynae one at 24 weeks which is when i'll be stressing the most.
Then he said he only needs to see me again at 28 weeks for the rhogam shot - so i think that 4 week wait will be looooong for me. Then i think he said 4 weeks after that (32 weeks), and then i think every 2 weeks. Something like that. So it's less than i thought, but still quite a lot. But more like normal.

Got a few pics at the end. They are not great as baby was moving a lot. Dh has taken them to work and will scan them in as soon as he gets a chance. So once i get them i'll upload them.

I'm so happy everything is still ok! :happydance:


----------



## Tish5478

Hi girls

Haven't been on here for a while - full time shift work is just too demanding!!! :haha:

Fides, am so pleased that on the whole your scan went well - as the others have said, am sure the spot is nothing :hugs: If you were anything like me I just couldn't believe the amount of detail that could be gained from looking at the baby? It was so thorough!!! And I'm very impressed with your will power - well done for staying team :yellow:

Well we had our anomaly scan yesterday and thankfully all was well. I was so nervous about it before hand which surprised me! It was so lovely to see the little one moving around (or not, particularly when the sonographer wanted to get specific angles!). We are so lucky to have a healthy little one on the way and husbands face was a picture when we were told all was well.

We also found out what we are having so we now belong to team........ :blue: woo hoo!!! Not that it mattered in the slightest for us - the fact he is healthy is by far the best thing but we are so thrilled we know. It almost makes it more real in a way but I am going to be so inpatient for the next 20 weeks!!!! 

Did anyone else feel tender after their scan? They poked around so hard, I feel almost bruised today!!! :cry:

Good luck to everyone who still has their scans to come - it is truly a wonderful thing to see your little one swimming around without a care in the world? :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

Huggles what a brilliant scan!!! My bub is head down too with her back running along the right side so I'm getting all the kicks on the left. I'm so glad everything is perfect! congrats!! :happydance:

Tish great to hear you had a good scan too! It's lovely sharing that moment with the papa to be isn't it :) And congratulations on team BLUE!!! :happydance:
and yes, I felt very bruised after my scan.. bub wasn't in a great position and the tech was pushing from all angles.. not fun!! felt sore for a good 24 hours.

I've just make an appointment for my follow up scan as they didn't see all they wanted to at my 20 week scan cause Leia wasn't cooperating! so looking forward to that :) feeling a bit better after my bath too... off to get the kiddos now :)


----------



## Huggles

Glad your scan went well Tish and yay for team blue!
Seems us blues are catching up to the pinks again! :D


----------



## you&me

I am getting so impatient waiting til sunday for my gender re-scan on sunday!!


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats all on the great scans. 

I am heading to Montreal with DH for a babymoon. Just 4 days but should be nice. On my way to catch the train. Can't wait to be on it so I can sleep again. Only got 6 hrs which is not enough for me as of late!!


----------



## Nyn

enjoy your babymoon drgomps!!

hope sunday comes quickly for you you&me!


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy your holiday drG!

Got the pics from my scan - they're really bad. 2 of them i don't even know what they're of! So only going to upload the other 4, but they're really bad.
I've uploaded the video from my scan in my pal journal if anyone wants to have a look - link is in my sig - it's on p276.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks(heart).jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4









18 weeks(spine).jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3









18 weeks(body).jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4









18 weeks(1).jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nyn

Sux not getting good pics doesn't it!! but pics are better than no pics :) I can make out bub's cute little head :)


----------



## qwk

have my scan tomorrow! SO EXCITED! we pick our moms up from the airport today, as they are coming with us - they are both excited too, of course :) really looking forward to (and hoping we get to!) find out the sex. my mom and i have a lot of sewing/knitting to do!

and fides, i'm totally with you. the more info i get the more i'm like ok.. that's enough now, thanks ;) i wish that, should there be any soft markers on my scan, that they would just keep it to themselves! i don't need to know this information!!

Dr. g - lovely, non-alien face! isn't that just so funny how it changes?? and have fun on your babymoon!! i've never been to canada but have always wanted to go.

Nyn - great scan pics!

huggles so glad your cervix is in tip-top shape and that baby looks great! :D

tish - congrats on great scan, and team blue! i feel like we've had more blue-ers the past week! :)

and anyone else i missed, congrats on having good scans! yesterday must have been a big scan day around here!

and good luck on the interview mumma!


----------



## pip7890

Great news about positive scans. Lovely pics too. I'm one of those who can never make out what the scan is a picture of, no matter how clear it is!

I've been feeling quite emotional too but it seems to have coincided with a growth spurt of my bump. Hormones!!!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Hope you feel less emotional soon pip :hugs:

re pink vs blue - it seems like last week was all pinks and this week is all blues! (or that's what it feels like at any rate!) Cool how they seem to even each other out though!


----------



## notjustyet

Hello!!

I didn't have time to update yesterday because my Mum came over to come for my scan with me (OH couldn't rearrange his work with just a weeks notice) and I also had a midwives appointment. At the midwives we listened to the heartbeat for the first time, that was fab! Mum was well impressed. Baby wasn't moving around much so I think they were sleeping, but the heart was still so fast. Amazing.

Then we went for the scan and baby was facing the right way for the measurements (we needed the spine and stomach) with the spine at the top but was curled up with its face tucked in and its hand over its head. It was so cute but I felt bad that my Mum had driven from Manchester (an hour away) and didn't even get to see her grandchilds face haha! My Mum said it was typical because I was an awkward baby too! OH was glad he didn't miss out on much anyway - we never even bothered getting a picture. All the measurements look good though and they got everything they needed so next time I see baby should be when its born!

Fides - I know what you mean about knowing where to stop with testing, I never even had my quadruple test done because if I had been at high risk for downs I wouldn't have wanted any further tests anyway, so why find out to start with. I know some people find it comforting to know, but I would just worry. In this case, ignorance is bliss for me.

Mummapie - good look with the interview! I'm applying for a job thats way out of my league and can't even build up my confidence enough to start the application form. I'm thinking too negatively to write a good personal statement so I think I need to psyche myself up before I start. You need to do the same, go in there knowing they want you because you're great and you'll get the job regardless of pregnancy!

DrG - enjoy your babymoon! Mine was a month ago and it feels like I've never been away now haha.

Huggles - I like your pics, at least you have a variety there!

To everyone who found out the gender, congratulations and hope you're happy with the outcome. To everyone who didn't, congratulations on staying team yellow!

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Huggles

glad you got the measurements you needed notjustyet. Sorry you couldn't see baby's face though.


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Huggles, I wasn't too bothered as we got to see baby properly last week - the pic in my avatar is last weeks scan. This one was just a mop up scan so it was fine that baby was too sleepy and chilled out this time! And Mum didn't really mind, she just found it funny.


----------



## notjustyet

I forgot the best part! My mum bought me a pram while we were out! I got the babystyle oyster and just went for the black colourpack. We want to add colour once we see the baby. I got the carrycot for it too and a britax carseat. Now I just need to sort out the anchor point for the car (or maybe buy a new car first!) 

So excited, it's our first proper baby item apart from babygrows :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Yay, that's awesome!


----------



## joey300187

we've brought the oyster with th electric blue colour pack is lovely to push :) xxx


----------



## notjustyet

Joey I like the electric blue, we were thinking of getting that if we have a boy. I like the purple too. I can't wait to have a bit more of a play with it, it seemed dead simple to do when we were in the shop but I bet it'll take a while to get used to putting it up and down!


----------



## repogirl813

had my scan today, went great she didnt say anything about the hematoma or the previa, she said the doctor would have to go over that with my next week at my appt. babies heart rate was 145 and it's a ...............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## acoro

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mummapie

Well interview was a waste of my time. A girl I went to school with works there, had already told them I'm pregnant and they basically had made their minds up before I got there. Without even knowing what I'm like. I suppose its fair enough but they didn't even give me the slightest chance. She said I won't go back once I've had the baby and there wasn't any point training me. I feel absolutely humiliated and discriminated against. If they hadn't told me that that was their reason then they wouldn't have dropped themselves in it so much. I was in and out in under 5 minutes. I thought everyone had equal rights but that is obviously a big fat lie!


----------



## Huggles

Repogirl - wohoo! congrats on team pink! :happydance:

Mummapie - that is totally horrible of that girl to tell them about your pg - it was none of her business and not her place to do so! So sorry they didn't even give you a chance :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

I think I will write to my local paper, just to say how I was unfairly treated and as the woman said to me 'news travels fast in Maldon' so I'm sure she will be pleased to see I've spread this news! Petty I know, but its illegal to do what she did.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies. Just got back from my 20 week scan. It was so cool to see everything, and our little boy is doing perfectly. I've finally started feeling movements as well, so veeery happy about that!

Fides, I am sorry that you have to deal with that worry. The tech today mentioned that heart problems are actually hard to detect with certainty until after 24 weeks, so I'd say there is a good chance it will clear up. 

Mummapie, that is just atrocious, and totally illegal. Ugh. 

Have fun on the babymoon, Dr. Gomps!

Congrats to all finding out the gender (or happily staying team yellow!)


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good scan MrsAJ!


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet glad your scan went well hun! and how exciting you got your pram!!!

repogirl congratulations on your little princess!!!! :happydance: welcome to team :pink:! do you have any name ideas yet?

wow mummapie I'm so sorry :hugs: that girl was way out of order.. really bi*chy thing to do. I think writing in to the paper is a good idea. It's a classic case of discrimination and how to handle a situation badly.

MrsAJ congrats on the good scan!! :)

Me, I'm totally wiped out. I know I've been feeling rough today... really rough. I've been short with the kids :( and I'm feeling guilty about it.. it's not their fault I'm feeling like poo! going to put them to bed now and I think I'm goign to put myself to bed too.. night girls x


----------



## tlh97990

qwk- what time is your scan..mine is tomorrow at 3pm my time (its 1:36pm now)

notjustyet- i agree with your views of the different testing. my doctor kept asking if i was sure about not doing the optional blood test to test for the level of risk for downs and what not. whether or not my baby has a disorder i will still love him/her the same and wouldnt do anything different.

repo- congrats on the girl!!

mummapie- sorry that girl did that to you. even if you would have told them and you didnt get a chance at the job at least it wouldve been a decision you made not one someone else made for you

as for me im getting more and more impatient waiting for tomorrow. and my sinus infection is not getting any better my doctor told me some over the counter stuff to try but i dont wanna take the tylenol so im trying to get better with nasal spray and cough drops!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh goodness...Mummapie I'm so sorry you had such an experience! I'd write to the local paper too! :hugs: hope that something better comes along! Can't believe that woman! :growlmad:

NotJustYet... awesome news about the pushchair! :dance: it's so exciting to buy stuff! Sadly... we've bought nothing yet and will have hardly anything to buy, my Mum bought me a very cute gender neutral sleepsuit set, but that's it! 

Congrats to those who've just found out gender... :dance: Repo, fab that you're having a little girl! :D

Mrs AJ... awesome news that all went well! :flower:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joey300187

we nver did see the other colours tbf just saw the electric blue and wanted it lol theres ment to be loads to choose from xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the great scans and finding out the genders. Me im still not feeling good was going to go to the walk-in clinic today but woke up to my step daughter sick vomiting yay so cant go no where..


----------



## fides

thanks, Evale - i just might ask for a 3rd tri scan to check - guess i might ask for one at the next appt - especially after what MrsAJ said about 24 weeks...

huggles, congrats on the great scan - so, so happy the placenta has moved away, and that everything is going well!! :dance: checked out your video - so neat that you have that!

repo, congrats on team :pink: tish, congrats on team :blue: MrsAJ, too - so neat to see so many wonderful scans taking place!

Nyn, our baby is laying the same way as yours, but i have my placenta in the front, so i only feel things on the left side when it kicks. hope you feel better.

mumma, so sorry about the interview. :hugs:

notjustyet, congrats on the new pram!

qwk & tlh - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## fides

oh, and my DH uploaded the scans of our u/s pics - this one is my favorite: :cloud9:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/babyfeet.jpg


----------



## diz

Thats such an awesome scan pic Fides!! I have my 20 weeker on Monday - cant wait!


----------



## pip7890

Just a quick hi and bye!

Great scan Fides. Loving the feet!

Congratulations on the new boys and girls. We've got a great mix now.

Mummapie I would suggest you speak to Citizens Advice. I know the legal position if you are in work and discriminated against but not if you are looking for work. It certainly doesn't sound right. I know that many pregant women will get discriminated against when looking for a new job but I've never heard of such blatant and open discrimination.

AFM I put my deposit down on the Mamas & Papas Sola in Truffle and matching car seat today. Looks like I'm having a baby!!!!

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha.... looks like you are Pip! :dance: Congrats on deciding on babys first wheels! :D :D

Fides... that is tooo cute :cloud9: Gorgeous scan pic hun!!! 

Thinking of those with scans soon!! Hope they go well and can't wait to see the pics!!!!! 

No news here... other than baby kicking nicely.. absolutely knackered but my toddler has dropped a nap about a month ago, is cutting her last four molars and waking at 6am (she used to wake at 7:30 and that extra hour and a half makes the world of difference!) I really should be in bed... but a friend of a friend saw some of the pics I took of my friend's son and asked how much I charge!! hehehe So I've been in discussions with her arranging a good day for me to go and take pics of her son... for free... as I'm still learning! :D 

But it's made me feel great! :D 

Here's the link to my FB photography page if any of you wanted to see the pics I've taken. There are lots of pics of Lottie on there... naturally! :D She's always around for me to take pics of! :rofl:


----------



## mummapie

Thanks ladies for being so nice, i've calmed down now, going to CAB tomorrow for some advice. Its not that me and my OH are desperate for money, but i dont want to be at home all the time, its just not me. I volunteer as a girlguide leader and in charity shop two days a week. What annoyed me most was that she point blank refused to listen when i said i would want to come back after the birth she just said "no, no you wont come back". 

Fides i absolutely love your feet scan pic! 

mummycat, you're photography is awesome, love the one "stopping to say hi to the doggy" SOOO CUTE!


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, yay on having a pram!! I have heard great things about the oyster!!

Fides, love the shot of the feet!!

Mummapie, sorry you were discriminated against...:hugs: 

qwk, how did the scan go??

AFM, really exhausted but wanted to check in and see how the november mummies are doing!! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Mummapie! :flower: Let us know how you get on! :hugs:

Ahhh...Andrea thats hun... you have a fab time away!! :flower:


----------



## Tish5478

Fides - that is an absolutely amazingly gorgeous picture of your little one's very cute feet!!!! 

So so so cute! :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

mummycat - love the photography!!!

fides love the foot shot! super cute :)


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow Fides, that pic of the feet is awesome!


----------



## acoro

mummapie said:


> Well interview was a waste of my time. A girl I went to school with works there, had already told them I'm pregnant and they basically had made their minds up before I got there. Without even knowing what I'm like. I suppose its fair enough but they didn't even give me the slightest chance. She said I won't go back once I've had the baby and there wasn't any point training me. I feel absolutely humiliated and discriminated against. If they hadn't told me that that was their reason then they wouldn't have dropped themselves in it so much. I was in and out in under 5 minutes. I thought everyone had equal rights but that is obviously a big fat lie!

If i was that employer I would have fired the girl who spilled the beans! What kind of person shares someone's medical/personal situation with a perspective employer? I wouldn't want someone so untrustworthy working for me.

sorry you had such a bad experience :hugs:


----------



## acoro

Fides> so cute!!! I love baby feet


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Those are great pics, mummycat! You're talented


----------



## fides

mummy, those are beautiful photos! you have a good eye.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks lovelies!! :kiss: I have some of Lottie's first time out strawberry picking (she got COVERED in strawberries) still waiting for me to edit and tomorrow I'm at a 5 year olds party with a bunch of Lottie's cousins! Photography heaven! :D 

How did the scans go today?? Qwk??? I think there was another... was it TLH?? hope all went well! :hugs:

Happy Friday to everyone... hope you all have fabulous weekends!! xx


----------



## diz

Happy Friday MummyCat. Im at work tomorrow - booooooo!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

my scan went great baby was moving around a lot cuz i had a lot of caffeine before to guarantee a potty shot!! and i found out its a girl..i originally was hoping for a boy but whenever the tech said its definitely a girl i got super excited. i went out and bought a pink sleeper right when i left the office! shes also measuring ahead so according to the ultrasound the due date would be november 2nd but i have to wait to see if the doctor will change my date or not.


----------



## qwk

woo hi ladies, don't have much time at the moment but wanted to let you know, we are indeed :blue:!! chalk another up for mother's intuition :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats tlh on team pink and qwk on team blue!!


----------



## acoro

Aww congratulations! I really wish they could tell the gender on my scan :wacko:

I have two boys and really want to know if I need to buy girlie stuff :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

thanks guys my little girl wouldnt sit still or turn properly for the most part so the tech told me from the back it looked like a girl and before i left i asked if she could try to get a better potty shot so i know better and my baby turned right where she needed and let us get a picture of the hamburger!!!


----------



## sherylb

Cute TLH!! 

Acoro I guess they tried and couldn't tell you?

My sweetpea's nursery was painted a calm green today. Can't wait to put all the stuff together tomorrow.


----------



## fides

congrats to tlh on :pink: and qwk on :blue:! So glad you both had great scans!

sheryl, i love green for babies - i really like the chocolate and mint stuff i keep seeing for car seats and other things. our nursery was already beige when we moved in, so we're just leaving it that way, but i would have loved to go with green!


----------



## sherylb

Our nursery needed to be repainted whether we changed the color or not. Brown and green are very prominent in our house and they are the nursery colors too.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on team pink tlh! :pink:
And congrats on team blue qwk! :blue:

Our nursery stuff is mostly browns and earthy colours. We haven't actually put much together yet, but we have the pram we bought last year which is brown and we have a camp cot (pack and play / travel cot) which is the same colour. The main cot is white (like a whitewash), and we painted the walls kind of a stone colour. But when we do get around to actually getting everything ready we are going with browns and earthy tones. I find them very calming and relaxing.


----------



## mummapie

Congrats on finding out the sex everyone! I'm getting impatient now haha


----------



## Sun_Flower

mummapie said:


> Congrats on finding out the sex everyone! I'm getting impatient now haha

Me too! Just over a week till I find out - 4th of July. More importantly I just want to make sure everything is ok in there with baby!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8730/allbcos.jpg
plaque for nursery...

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6458/madwish.jpg

nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:

and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :) https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1958/timmyl.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Sun_Flower said:


> mummapie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding out the sex everyone! I'm getting impatient now haha
> 
> Me too! Just over a week till I find out - 4th of July. More importantly I just want to make sure everything is ok in there with baby!Click to expand...

And me! The 5th of July can't come fast enough. Like Sun_Flower I just want to know everything is okay and then i want to know the sex. 

On a totally different topic, has anyone been experiencing swollen ankles? The last couple of days my ankles have been slightly puffy. It's not been particularly hot here and I've not been on my feet. Should I mention it to anyone or do you think it can wait until I see the consultant after my scan in a week or so?

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Our nursery was already painted green and we're just going to keep it that way. Love green! 

Pip, I'm pretty sure swollen ankles are par for the course, as long as its not too bad? I've had swollen feet the past couple of weeks and have just started noticing my wedding ring getting quite tight. Although it is very hot here - over 110 again today!


----------



## notjustyet

Hello! Nothing baby related but I'm shattered!! I've been weeding out the garden and moving some plants after leaving it most of the summer. Crap weather to do it in but while I had the energy thought I'd get it done. It's so satisfying. Now I need to make a start on clearing out the nursery...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

babyhopes, those things are adorable! :)


----------



## pip7890

Mrs. AJ said:


> Our nursery was already painted green and we're just going to keep it that way. Love green!
> 
> Pip, I'm pretty sure swollen ankles are par for the course, as long as its not too bad? I've had swollen feet the past couple of weeks and have just started noticing my wedding ring getting quite tight. Although it is very hot here - over 110 again today!

Thanks MrsAJ. Come to think of it I've not been able to get one of my rings on lately so that'll be it. We don't have Arizona temperatures here but I'm the type whose fingers swell when I'm in a shopping centre (mall).



notjustyet said:


> Hello! Nothing baby related but I'm shattered!! I've been weeding out the garden and moving some plants after leaving it most of the summer. Crap weather to do it in but while I had the energy thought I'd get it done. It's so satisfying. Now I need to make a start on clearing out the nursery...

Same here. Crap weather but burst of energy. I've cleaned the house top to bottom, done a couple of loads of washing, ironed, cooked two meals and cleaned the car out. Quite pleased with myself but no doubt I'll pay for it tomorrow!

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2010 said:


> plaque for nursery...
> 
> nursey sticker arrived.havent started nursery yet :wacko:
> 
> and couldnt resist these slippers 0-3 months :)
> 
> Babyhopes I like your ideas way too much. I found a plaque online that will fit great on top of my comforter quilt rack and I think I probably need to find some house shoes too since it will be cold.


----------



## fides

awwww, babyhopes, i love that plaque!

MrsAJ - 110?! ick! you poor thing! and i wasn't looking forward to the weekend b/c it's going to be 90 today & 95 tomorrow, our hottest yet, but i guess i have nothing to complain about! DH is thinking about getting a swamp cooler since we don't have anything other than fans in our house and i'm preggo...

my wedding ring is also getting tight.


----------



## mummapie

pip7890 said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummapie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding out the sex everyone! I'm getting impatient now haha
> 
> Me too! Just over a week till I find out - 4th of July. More importantly I just want to make sure everything is ok in there with baby!Click to expand...
> 
> And me! The 5th of July can't come fast enough. Like Sun_Flower I just want to know everything is okay and then i want to know the sex.Click to expand...

Well yeah, I agree, I hope everythings okay and its top priorty! C'Mon July 14th
We put the cot bed up today, couldn't resist it :)


----------



## sherylb

Mumma you can have the 14th b/c that means all us 4th and 5th ladies would be past our scans. 

Fides you don't have any air conditioning?? It is too hot 10ish months of the year here to not have a/c.


----------



## tlh97990

does anyone have their nursery set up? i set up the crib and changer/dresser last week and put the crib bedding on as well. for some reason everytime i walk by that door (we keep it closed cuz i dont want dog hair in there or our dogs to eat stuff) i always look inside just to look at the crib. i think setting it up made me more anxious for the day to come!


----------



## sherylb

Speak of the devil we are setting up ours today. We painted yesterday. Today we put together crib and I am moving baby stuff back in.


----------



## fides

no, very few people have a/c here b/c it's usually only hot for less than 2 months here. i used to live in Atlanta, where everyone has a/c, so i know it sounds weird, lol! my best friend is in Galveston and when i told her it was starting to get warm here, she was like, oh please, give me a break. :haha: 

hope you are both having fun with the nursery set up! :dance:


----------



## sherylb

Ok the nursery is done until the shower in September I think. I linked the FB album to my signature for anyone who wants to see.


----------



## pip7890

Great pics Sheryl!

I'm so jealous of you all with nurseries. Baby is having to share our room for the short term. I need to sell my house and then OH needs to sell his (where we live) before we can get a bigger place with a room for the baby. DS is 14 so too old to share with a baby. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

The nursery looks fabulous sheryl! I love the colour of the walls!


----------



## abi17

Love the nursery sheryl, just thought I'd shout this out I'm over half way there so happy, next scan soon to check the rest of the baby's organs and then not long till my V day  I'm over the moon, were setting up our nursery soon too but as were hoping to move were not putting any of the stickers or things up we've got just the big items x


----------



## you&me

We have just got back from our gender re-scan at Babybond....

:happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:

We are 100% having...a baby...:blue:!!! He was not shy in showing us his bits today.

I can't believe it...2 step daughters, 2 daughters of my own...and now a boy!!!

Perfecto :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations! That's fab news.

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats on :blue: i secretly want a boy :smug:


----------



## you&me

I would have been just as happy with a healthy baby girl...admittedly a little :wacko: at first that knowing it is our last I would never have known what it would be like being a mummy to a boy!!

My hubby wiped away a few tears :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sheryl, your nursery is great, I love that paint color! 

You&me, congrats on confirming your little boy!


----------



## fides

sheryl, your nursery looks great!

abi, congrats on half-way!

you, congrats on the :blue:!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on all the genders. I'm starting to feel a little better today. went to the doctors friday i got upper respitory infection which causes my asthma to flare up which causes me to cough and i got pink eye in both eyes. im still really congested and coughing a little and have to take medicine around the clock so i can get better for my daughter. but all in all im starting to feel better yay!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

oh bby, glad you got to the dr to figure out the problem, that sounds rough. Take it easy and get lots of rest!


----------



## bbygurl719

i am and it is


----------



## pip7890

Hope you feel better soon bby :flower:

Pip x


----------



## you&me

Hope you are able to rest up and feel better soon bby :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Qwk and You&Me... congrats on your :blue: bundles!! So thrilled for you, you&me!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:

TLH.. big congrats on your :pink: bundle!! :cloud9:

Sheryl, our nursery is green too! :cloud9: and I love your pics... baby's room looks fab :D 

Pip, I'd ask your midwife about the swelling if it gets worse, but I too had some swelling during pregnancy last time so I do think it's normal :hugs:

Bby, hope you feel better soon! 

I hope everyone is well! :hugs: xxx


----------



## qwk

another quickie post from me - a picture from the other day! hope everyone is doing well, i will read through everything at some point!
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 002.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, alot happened while I was gone!!

qwk, I am not at all surprised you are having a boy!! congrats!!

congrats TLH on your :pink bump!! 

And you&me thats just amazing that you and DH are finally getting your son! :D

bby, feel better!!

AJ, Sheryl, looks like there are alot of green nurseries!! I will have to post pics of my green nursery later...green is a great neutral color. 

Pip, I think its normal in general for things to swell in pregnancy, luckily my fingers aren't sweeling so tight that I have to take my ring off and my foot is swollen but thats because its injured. :(

So babymoon was awesome, really loved montreal. It was like visiting France, but everyone is super friendly and nice!!! Food was amazing and its really easy to navigate. I really like Canada. :thumbup: DH and I would definitely go back when Josephine is older. On the train, almost back to NYC. the train was a pleasant journey, if a little slow. Its guite beautiful though, traveling along the hudson river, up through the adirondacks (natural park/forest). I had a fall on my trip, not too bad of a fall, but foot is hurting again...a bit of a set back...but not as bad as before and Josephine is fine as evidenced by her doing summersaults in the womb.


----------



## DrGomps

double post. :dohh:


----------



## alybel

Attached is a photo taken yesterday at 21 weeks... Don't you love the clothes we can wear in winter in Australia 
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummapie

Bby feel better soon!

Pip, my rings are starting to get tight so I've taken them off and wearing my best one on my necklace. Midwife actually asked me last Monday if anything was swelling yet so its normal :)

Glad you had a good time gomps!

Alybel, not jealous at all  do you have to wear coats, ever!? Weather finally decided to be like summer here so heading to the beach! Yay!


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk.... what a cutie you have there!!! :cloud9:

Andrea, so pleased you had a good time! :hugs: Hope your foot is okay!

Ali... some summer days in UK it's not warm enough to wear that!!!! :haha: Green with envy hun!!! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

abi17 said:


> just thought I'd shout this out I'm over half way there so happy, next scan soon to check the rest of the baby's organs and then not long till my V day

Congrats on half way abi! :happydance:



you&me said:


> We have just got back from our gender re-scan at Babybond....
> 
> :happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:
> 
> We are 100% having...a baby...:blue:!!! He was not shy in showing us his bits today.
> 
> I can't believe it...2 step daughters, 2 daughters of my own...and now a boy!!!
> 
> Perfecto :happydance:

Super big congrats on joining team blue!



bbygurl719 said:


> congratz on all the genders. I'm starting to feel a little better today. went to the doctors friday i got upper respitory infection which causes my asthma to flare up which causes me to cough and i got pink eye in both eyes. im still really congested and coughing a little and have to take medicine around the clock so i can get better for my daughter. but all in all im starting to feel better yay!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:



qwk said:


> another quickie post from me - a picture from the other day! hope everyone is doing well, i will read through everything at some point!

Lovely scan pic :cloud9:



DrGomps said:


> So babymoon was awesome, really loved montreal. It was like visiting France, but everyone is super friendly and nice!!! Food was amazing and its really easy to navigate. I really like Canada. :thumbup: DH and I would definitely go back when Josephine is older. On the train, almost back to NYC. the train was a pleasant journey, if a little slow. Its guite beautiful though, traveling along the hudson river, up through the adirondacks (natural park/forest). I had a fall on my trip, not too bad of a fall, but foot is hurting again...a bit of a set back...but not as bad as before and Josephine is fine as evidenced by her doing summersaults in the womb.

Glad you had a great time!



alybel said:


> Attached is a photo taken yesterday at 21 weeks... Don't you love the clothes we can wear in winter in Australia

Awesome bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Nyn

gosh i've missed sooo much!! Congratulations on great scans everyone.. and on all the girls and boys.. I think we're evening out now!

I'm doing ok.. very hormonal and tired but happy it's nearly the summer hols!


----------



## alybel

We do wear jackets or long sleeve tops sometimes, especially in the morning and at night. :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Dr. Gomps, Montreal and the train ride sound so lovely! 

Great scan pic QWK!

Adorable bump pic Aly! Looks like Phoenix winter clothes ;) Though summers here are horrid.


----------



## DrGomps

wow Mrs AJ, I bet!! Dry and hot!! It gets humid here so summers here arent too nice!! Luckily I don't pay the electric bill so I keep the AC pumping full blast!! :D 

Mummapie, have fun at the beach!!

Monday and back to work...I have a student working for me so its actually nice...I can have her do alot of the work while i sit on BnB. :haha:


----------



## Meldy84

Hello felow november mummies to be, i have my 20 week scan tomorrow, and hope to find out the gender of my wee bubba

I am soo excited, i cant wait


----------



## fides

good luck, meldy! are you hoping for one over the other?


----------



## Nyn

Good luck at your scan Meldy!

haha DrGomps that sounds like a good way to spend your day :p make sure your student gets lots of work experience :happydance:

It's been super hot today. We've been in and out of the pool all day.. bliss!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

scan tomos!

heres the crib i got only £30! just have to find a new matress :)
https://img848.imageshack.us/img848/1949/kgrhqjh4e3onzgdsqbn96wr.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's adorable, babyhopes!

Yesterday, I had a stranger ask for the first time when I am due. Totally made my day! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mrs. AJ said:


> That's adorable, babyhopes!
> 
> Yesterday, I had a stranger ask for the first time when I am due. Totally made my day! :)

lol yeh and when i tell them November they look shocked as i look 30 weeks :haha:


----------



## Huggles

good luck tomorrow meldy!

Babyhopes - unfortunately i can never see your pics :nope:
Never seems to want to load any pics uploaded through imageshack :(

A colleague at work today told me i definitely look pg now - she reckons i've definitely popped LoL.


----------



## DrGomps

I haven't had anyone ask me when I was due but someone gave me their seat on the subway...so score!! 

babyhopes, love the cot!!


----------



## alybel

I have had someone ask me how much longer to go!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

my belly has double in last week,ill take pic later.

off to my scan now:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







19 (3).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0


----------



## you&me

Good luck everyone that has scans today :hugs:

The heat here last night was unbearable...yucky and sticky.

So today Amber and I will mostly be...napping (hopefully!!)

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Huggles

cool bump babyhopes!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: Had scan.im at 20w +1 so im back to where i was at 8w +1 day.EDD 14/11

My bladder wasnt full enough so pictures arent worth posting :(
I have to have Glucose test as they think iv got gest diabetis :( due to amount sugar in my wee wee.:( oh and i have anterior placenter like around my belly button.dont know what that means.

all measurement are fine.


Gender: hmmmmm well i thought i saw a lily but dh thought he saw a willy :haha:

so were still team :yellow:


----------



## Huggles

Glad the scan went well and lol about both seeing opposite gender bits!
Anterior placenta means it's in the front of your uterus which i think normally means you only feel movement later as the placenta acts like a cushion so you don't feel as many movements as if it's at the back.

Sorry you have to have a glucose test - hope it goes well and turns out to be fine :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Aww babyhopes, hope your GTT test comes out okay.

Was you hoping to stay team yellow?

I too have an anterior placenta, which I also had with Amber, means it cushions alot of the babies kicks and movements as it is at the front, also means you don't always feel movement til a bit later on.


----------



## DrGomps

yay babyhopes for the great scan!! How funny for you both seeing different parts..the cord can make it confounding so who knows!! :D How the GTT is okay!! 

I can't believe I don't have any scans in the future planned...well I am going to get scanned next month when I go to california. MY mil's best friend is a sonographer and so my mom, sister, my MIL and my SIL are all going to ooh and ahh over Josephine!!
Also...i want to go for another 4D one to see her face! :D


----------



## acoro

How are all you lovely Chrysanthe-Mums doing today?


----------



## mummapie

Well had a lovely day at the beach yesterday, despite putting cream on constantly I still got a pink back! It has started storming now, typical, but its woken roo up, haven't felt him/her since Saturday. 

Love your crib babyhopes, hope the test goes okay.

We're thinking of booking a 4d scan for the end of September beginning of October as a birthday present for me :D


----------



## pip7890

Good afternoon. I'm having a late lunch as Wriggle-Bum really wanted a breakfast bun with bacon, sausage and mushrooms at 10.30 this morning! Being a good mummy I said okay then (plus it stopped me from retching!).

BabyHopes - I have to go for a GTT (glucose tolerance test) at 26w as my mother is diabetic (Type II) and my BMI was 30 when I fell pregnant. The hospital have booked me in for it in w/c 22 August but as I'll be 27w then I'm going to check next week (when I have my anomaly scan) if it needs to be brought forward. I've also had glucose in my urine but the midwife thinks it was a one-off because I'd had a Twix with my lunch :blush:

Hope everyone else is well. Much cooler in North Yorkshire today - yippee!!!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck with the GTT test baby hopes. 

I know it is weird - no more scans scheduled for me either! But I'll probably do a 4D when my sis comes to visit in August. 

And....20 weeks today! woo hoo!


----------



## WannabemomV

sheryl, is your crib a Graco Lauren? I have been thinking of getting it in White! I can't believe you ladies with your nurseries all done or even Started! I haven't even cleared out our spare bedroom yet. Still has 2 twin beds and a Whole Crap load of junk in there.
You&Me- congrats on a little boy! So exciting after all the girls!!


----------



## sherylb

Yes, it is a Graco Lauren! Good eye! I got the crib and mattress for $150 including tax on sale from walmart.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow Sheryl, that is such a great deal! I've been looking at the Lauren as well, but not sure. 

I am sitting in our nursery right now - since it is currently the office! We haven't done anything yet with the nursery, so Vanessa you are not alone!


----------



## sherylb

I love our crib. I think it's perfect and can't wait for the baby to sleep in it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh we hoped to be team yellow but our eyes were peeled i want another scan now :hissy: i love seeing baby.this was the bog medical scan but want to go for a nice relaxed cute scan but still team yellow:)

there was lot of sugar in urine iv never had any thing wrong with sugar b4 :wacko: maybe it was the mini choclate roll i had before i went in :haha:


she said aterior u feel less.Well! i have darn right hard kicks already :haha: she said baby was very active i think it was listening to karate kid the other night :haha::rofl: wax on..............wax off :haha:


----------



## sherylb

How is everyone's weight gain coming along? I have gained a few pounds since I last weighted myself and am only down 6 lbs now overall. So nice to see 132 instead of something in the 120s.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I only gained about a pound in first tri, but now in the past 8 weeks I've put on about 10 -- oops! Hoping to slow that down a bit, since i know it is just from giving in to my ice cream and dorito cravings. :blush:


----------



## fides

love the crib, babyhopes - so unique! congrats on remaining :yellow:


afm, my husband brought home a dozen red roses for me yesterday, out of the blue. :blush:


hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sherylb

Mrs. at least you aren't having problems finding things to eat. I still have aversions to most everything so I have issues deciding what's for lunch and dinner every day.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> Mrs. at least you aren't having problems finding things to eat. I still have aversions to most everything so I have issues deciding what's for lunch and dinner every day.

Ugh, I feel your pain, I was like that the first 12 weeks and it sucks! I hope that it eases up for you soon. :hugs:

Fides, what an awesome DH, lucky you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv put on 10lb already :(


----------



## bbygurl719

just wanted to stop in and say hi. Still not quiet better but everyday it gets better. just constantly tired :(.heres my 18w2d pic didnt take one this week being that ive been sick!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00139.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummapie

I've put on 4lbs, that was between 6 and 17 weeks. Always struggled with my weight so I hate getting on the scales. the thought of what ill have put on after pregnancy terrifys me, but as long as roos healthy the hard work to work it off will be worth it.


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump bbygurl :thumbup:

happy half way mrs aj! :happydance:

sheryl i finally started gaining weight about 3 weeks ago - i seem to be doing a pretty consistent 1lb a week. I'm now about 1lb less than when i started the pg.
I also hate seeing the weight coming on though (like mummapie) as i've always been a bit overweight so am very conscious of my weight. So it always feels like a bad thing when i've gained, although i know at this point in pg it's entirely normal.
Mind you, we have been eating really badly the last 2 weeks or so, so i'm hoping this week i'll just stay the same weight rather than gaining more.


----------



## notjustyet

I haven't been weighing myself so not sure if I've put on but I'd guess so - I lost half a stone in the first tri and feel and look healthier now. And baby has been having a growth spurt I think, this is my latest bump pic:

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g392/photygraph/Mobile%20Uploads/th_28062011037-1.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I have banned scales from my house. I do NOT want to know how much weight I've gained/ lost/ whatever. I get weighed at the doctors (I close my eyes so I don't see the numbers) and they've said I'm doing fine so far, so I'm just going to go along with that. I'd just get depressed if I knew how heavy I'm probably getting, lol!


----------



## Huggles

Cool bump notjustyet! :thumbup:

I just bought my first set of bottles. (they were on special - can't pass up a good bargain LoL).

so far we've only bought a camp cot (pack and play / travel cot) and now the one set of bottles. Both were on special which is why we bought them.
We still have the main cot and pram from last time - so those two main big things are already taken care of.
 



Attached Files:







MAM bottles.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nyn

Hi everyone! I need to check in more often!

I think I've gained about 4-5 kg so far.. so about 10-12 pounds I think? 

am starting to feel Leia move every day now which is wonderful! I love it sooooo much!!


----------



## qwk

love the bump notjust yet! my bump has totally popped in the past two weeks - my mom and DH's mom were visiting, and we all kept commenting how it appeared to be changing before our eyes!

also my uterus has made a giant leap upwards in my body - DH and i both felt baby kicking about two inches below the bottom of my boobs yesterday! presumably this is because of my short-torso, which i have been examining the significance of a lot lately. i measured, and from my pubic bone to about two inches below my chest, it's about 21 cm, so i guess i'm about right... now just wondering where on earth this baby is going to go now!!

and i've gained more weight than any of you have mentioned, and i am still not concerned about it, i know myself and i know i can lose it after baby - i'm just not going to get into some weird restrictive diet while i'm pregnant, so i'm just trying to eat healthy and that's that!


----------



## tlh97990

I put my crib together and a changer/dresser and painted wood letters that spell out her name. however nothing in the nursery is technically ready because our nursery is/was my boyfriends music room and hes in denial not wanting to pack it all up so i just set my stuff up and put it right in the middle of the room so he cant play if he wanted to :haha:

I also gained more weight than anyone else have mentioned. at my 19 week visit i had already gained 15 or 16 pounds and was alarmed at first. my doctor reassured me that im gaining exactly what i need to since i was kinda skinny before. i was stressing about my weight at first but i figure the more i gain the more room she has to grow and the more she is growing!!


----------



## qwk

tlh - yay for weight gain! :) lol :)

so DH just took another pic of the belly, i have definitely popped - 18 weeks, and now 21 weeks:
 



Attached Files:







8 - Cropped - Eighteen Weeks.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









9 - Cropped - Twenty-One Weeks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Huggles

wow qwk, some definite 'popping' gone on there! So cool!


----------



## fides

so jealous of the nice bumps! i only look pregnant if i cheat and push my stomach out... i'm hoping mine will pop in the next few weeks - you ladies look lovely!


----------



## diz

Such cute bump pictures ladies!

I had my scan on monday and im having another boy!!!! Im pleased but my husband is a bit disappointed.


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team blue diz!


----------



## you&me

Congrats on team blue Diz..hopefully hubby will come round :flower:


----------



## you&me

Last week seemed to be a pink week, this week seems like a blue one.

When I was in the November Sparklers 2010 it seemed to follow that same trend too...weird!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on team blue diz! And lovely bumps ladies, you all look great!

I found a Medela Pump in Style Advanced at a consignment shop yesterday for under $100! It was still in the box with all the parts and even the manual. This is the biggest purchase I've made so far. That is less than half the price of a new one, so I was stoked!


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet and qwk those are some super cute bumps :happydance:

Here's mine at 22 weeks :)
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110415.jpg

diz huge congrats on your :blue: bump!!! :happydance: 2 little boys are so much fun!!


----------



## pip7890

you&me said:


> Last week seemed to be a pink week, this week seems like a blue one.
> 
> When I was in the November Sparklers 2010 it seemed to follow that same trend too...weird!!!

Oh, that might mean a pink bump for me next week then!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

and me! xx


----------



## diz

Thanks ladies. I'm sure Matts stoked really. 

AJ - thats a great price on the breast pump!!

Nyn - im really looking forward to having two boys close together.

Pip - lets see if next week is pink week!!!


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully a pink one for me too! I want to buy rufflebutt pants sooo bad!!

I have changed my sonogram from the college to a place where I pay $100 after the college calling this morning to say they won't give me a sonogram b/c I haven't had one yet even though I told them that when I made the appointment. The college wasn't going to give me pictures or a dvd and no cameras were allowed. For the $100 2D scan I will get 9 printed pictures of my choosing, a DVD of the entire 20 minute sonogram, gender determination, and a report for the baby book. If we just adore all the pictures we can have them added to a CD for $20. Sooo excited!!


----------



## Nyn

I'll be thinking pink for you guys next week!!

sheryl good idea going for a private scan... it's soooo worth it!!


----------



## DrGomps

sheryl, I am all about private scans!!

nyn, qwk, notjustyet, great bumps!! :thumbup:

Diz, congrats on your second :blue: bump!! any names for noah's little brother?? 

Here is my bump from last week and this week..think Josephine is having a growth spurt!!


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/21weeksotherside.jpg

And this week...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2123.jpg

think she had a growth spurt!!

and here is the other side from today...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2128.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Heres baby,it wasnt very good pics cos i didnt drink enough water :(
https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5973/dscn2006p.jpg

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5441/dscn2008i.jpg

https://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7577/dscn2007d.jpg

and here is fat bump :haha:
https://img35.imageshack.us/img35/1403/bumpdh.jpg


----------



## diz

Hi Dr.G - your bump is really coming on!!!! Matt and I agreed on Leo for a boys name, however he has since vito'ed it as he was certain it was going to be a girl. 

Im still calling the bump Leo tho, especially after what he said to me last night!!!!


----------



## Nyn

DrGomps and BabyHopes.. cute bumps!!! yey we actually look pregnant now! :happydance:

diz, I LOVE Leo!!! great name!! :)

aww babyhopes your pics are super cute! x


----------



## sherylb

I guess I don't understand the water thing since I haven't had a scan. Why are pictures better if you have a full bladder?


----------



## qwk

nice bump nyn! and wow dr. g, definite growth spurt!! it's so weird looking down and there's suddenly something there that wasn't there a week ago!

babyhopes - looks like a baby bump, not fat! :)


----------



## tlh97990

sherylb said:


> I guess I don't understand the water thing since I haven't had a scan. Why are pictures better if you have a full bladder?

if you have a full bladder it pushes your uterus out more to make it easier to see the baby.
i had heard people say that their babies werent moving a whole lot and they couldnt get a good potty shot because the legs were just stuck together and to have a little caffeine before to get the baby moving. however the day of my scan i had a frozen coffee a pepsi and a candy bar and my baby was moving like crazy it was hard for the tech to get all her measurements!!


----------



## sherylb

Well I know that the place I am going is not going to do all the measurements. I messaged the owners on FB to see what they recommend.


----------



## mummapie

when i told someone yesterday that i was 20 weeks next week, she said "oh really, you dont look it at all" 
i wish i looked pregnant and not just like i've had one too many BK's >:[


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, I love the name you have chosen. 

Sheryl, when I went to my scan they actually told me to come with an empty stomach as that pisses off baby and it definitely got her moving!!

So last night, DH finally felt her move!! :cloud9: she was kicking up a storm so I had him put his hand there and after numerous kicks he finally felt her!


----------



## pip7890

I love that your hubby felt a kick DrGomps. If my OH puts his hand on my tummy I can feel the baby kick him but he can't feel it yet. I've tried snuggling into his back so that when s/he kicks he gets it too but again no go! Give it another 10 weeks or so and he'll be pushing me away as his back gets bruised from the beating it gets!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

That's awesome DrGomps!

Pip - i also haven't been able to get my hubby to feel baby yet. Either i feel baby kick but he doesnt', or else as soon as his hand is on my tummy baby stops moving!

As for scans, full bladders, eating etc - I deliberately went to my 13 week scan hungry so baby would be active. The bugger was fast asleep for most of the scan!
I usually empty my bladder right before the scans as it's too uncomfortable with a full bladder - and it's easy to see baby.
At 20 weeks you really don't need a full bladder to see baby clearly on a sonogram. And as far as active/sleeping is concerned - i think baby will do whatever it feels like, whether you eat or go hungry. So just go comfortably and enjoy!


----------



## sherylb

Since my appointment is at 4:30 and we have invited our parents I think we will go out to eat after so I will go hungry. The owner of the company said that in 10 years of doing this he has only had 2 cases where the baby really would not let them see the gender so I know I am in good hands. He said that as long as I am drinking plenty of water this week there should be plenty of amniotic fluid and that is what makes the pictures good.


----------



## fides

diz, congrats on the :blue:!

babyhopes, your scan pics are adorable - love the 1st one with the knees - so cute!

sheryl, i like your new sonogram ticker!


afm, i have 2 interviews set up for next week with potential doulas, and i'm waiting for the 3rd to call me back - feels like a big step! i can't remember if anyone has mentioned it in this thread before - any of you hiring a doula?


----------



## notjustyet

I think it's pot luck with scans whether you get a good pic or not. Just don't make yourself uncomfortable and let the sonographer do their best. You may end up with a few aches if they need to prod you to get a better view, but it's worth it!

I think I've been lucky with my baby kicks - OH has been able to feel them since about 18 weeks. He also had a lot of 'feel this, feel this' and then baby would stop as soon as he put his hand there! So maybe it's just patience that got him to feel a good kick! He's also managed to be kicked in the face by baby, which he enjoyed!

As for a doula, I don't really see the need. I'll be hopefully having a water birth with just a midwife (or a few, I don't mind) and my OH. I reckon I'd be too busy to notice if a doula was there or not! But I'm open to new things and if it works for some people then I'm all for it - I just don't think it's something I'd need.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, I'd be interested to hear how your doula interviews go! What made you decide to go with a doula? I like the idea, but am hoping that since my DH and my mom will hopefully be there, I'll be covered.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys. so the other day i went to the dollar store i was wearing a sports bra and basketball shorts and when i walk into the store this lady started talk to me askin me how i was feeling at first i was confused but then she said is this your 2nd and i was like its my first. i had my step daughter with me and told her that it was my step daughter. she told me congratz. it made my day. so yesterday was my step daughters 6th birthday. we didnt do anything but come friday afternoon we are going to orlando (disney world area) to meet up with my mom whose camping out the with my step dad and neice. friday night we are taking the girls to a place called old town/ fun spot and they have rides. and there going to ride the ride. saturday i dont know what were doing and then sunday were going to a water park with my step daughter and niece. im so happy my neice gets to go being that she is my step daughters best friend.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freckin bargin! Very.co.uk


Changer reduced from £122 to £30 :happydance:
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/5714/chnager.jpg


wardrobe reduced from 299 to 75 :happydance:
https://img577.imageshack.us/img577/6691/wardf.jpg

cot bed reduced from £249 to £100:happydance:
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7104/nurseryk.jpg

trunk storage reduced from £150 to £56
https://img863.imageshack.us/img863/6134/trunk.jpg

bargain of the century!!!!


----------



## Huggles

wow babyhopes! those prices do sound like major major bargains!
(unfortunately i still can't see the pics :( )
Well done!

Hope you have a lovely time this weekend bbygurl!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: gorgeous bumps ladies!! 
Andrea it looks like Josephine has had a huge growth spurt.. it's all that yummy food in Montreal! :haha:
Nyn... where on earth does you body show signs of having had three kids??? you look fab hun! :thumbup:

Diz... congrats on team blue.. I like the name Leo, a friend of mine is called Leo and it really suits him!! Hope hubby comes round to it! :hugs:

Sheryl, congrats on getting a private scan! xxx

Fides, I've heard good things about Doula's but I wont be having one. I hope you find one that you get on with very well! xx

Hope everyone is well. 

PS.. on our letters from the hospital it tells us to drink a pint and a half of non fizzy fluid an hour before the scan. Both times I've gone, the clarity was great, but baby wasn't in a great position (just being awkward) so I was asked to empty my bladder in hope that baby moved... for the NT scan it did move, for the 20 week scan it didn't. But the clarity of the scan was diminished in both scans after emptying my bladder and the pics not as clear.

If they don't specify what you should do prior to the scan... then I'd just go as I feel comfortable! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

The baby told me it was time for lunch today. S/he would not quit kicking until I got up to make food.


----------



## tlh97990

so my due date is officially changed!! the doctor's office called to tell me that the ultrasounds looked perfect and baby was healthy from what they can tell in an ultrasound and i am now due november 2nd!!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, we are due the same day!! :D


----------



## Huggles

yay, dh just felt his first kick! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

hey girls, I had my follow up scan today and there might be a problem with my LO :( She's got a small stomach and it isn't filling up with fluid. She's also regurgitating the fluid she tries to swallow. I've been referred to a specialist Monday morning.. am in a total mess and worried sick :cry: don't know how I'm going to get through the weekend :(


----------



## Huggles

oh no nyn! I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I hope they can help you make everything ok Nyn.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* Nyn, hope everything can be sorted for you xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, no!!! Hope they can figure out whats going on with your daughter, sending all my prayers and positive thoughts your way!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Have they explained what that might mean Nyn? Have you thought about posting in one of the forums to see if anyone else has had a similar experience?

Easier said than done, but try not to worry too much. Your appointment will soon be here and hopefully you'll get some reassurance about what it all means.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am so sorry Nyn! Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Tish5478

Oh Nyn! Poor you my love. I really hope it all works out ok but you must be so worried. I hope whatever it is proves to be nothing or something that can be easily sorted.

Sending you good wishes and fingers crossed that all is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fides

oh, nyn!!! :hugs: and prayers.


----------



## qwk

i'm so sorry nyn!! prayers and hugs for you, i hope you find out some good news soon...


----------



## tlh97990

dr. gomps thats awesome were due the same day now!! im kinda hoping for a halloween baby!

nyn im so sorry to hear theres problems with your LO hopefully its something that can be fixed easily. it sucks you gotta wait until monday to hear anything though!!

afm its hot as can be right now its 6pm and 96 degrees still..one of my friends is getting married tomorrow but the whole thing is outside the whole time and we'll still be in a heat advisory so sadly i think im gonna have to skip out on that


----------



## sherylb

Aww tlh that sucks. We got married in early August but had an air conditioned building for the reception where people could stand during the ceremony and still see if they couldn't take the heat.


----------



## tlh97990

the girl already married him at the courthouse a few weeks ago for custody purposes so they arent even having a ceremony anymore its just a reception and its too dang hot for that!


----------



## repogirl813

nyn, you must be sooo stressed right now!!!! I really really hope all works out to be ok!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nyn said:


> hey girls, I had my follow up scan today and there might be a problem with my LO :( She's got a small stomach and it isn't filling up with fluid. She's also regurgitating the fluid she tries to swallow. I've been referred to a specialist Monday morning.. am in a total mess and worried sick :cry: don't know how I'm going to get through the weekend :(

:hugs:praying everythings ok x


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Nyn :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Thanks everyone, it's lovely knowing you're all thinking of me..

Basically the problem might be some sort of problem between the esophagus and the stomach. Best case scerario is that on Monday everything is ok... worst case scenerio is that she's got some kind of problem, like the esophagus isn't properly connected to the stomach.. there are so many possiblilties.. and then all the other things that can come with it. Might mean surgery straight after birth :cry: or even multiple surgeries :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Nyn!!!

:cry: I will keep everything crossed that all will be fine come Monday!! I can only imagine how stressed you must be right now! :hugs: But once Monday comes you'll have a better idea of what you're working with and at least the health professionals will be able to advise a course of action! :hugs: That's my practical brain thinking... but the rest of my brain is repeating... please dear God let her be okay!!! :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## mummapie

Thinking of you nyn :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

happy 19 weeks mummapie!


----------



## mummapie

Aw Thankyou! Almost half way :) go us!


----------



## bbygurl719

im so sorry nyn hope everything is okay! on the other note me and OH came home last night from his brothers house to find that our cat had her babies. This is her first litter and she had 8 omg. but there so cute she had 3 black and white ones, 2 grey and white, 2 calicos and 1 brown and white. unfortantly im going to b a worried mommy all weekend being that we have 2 cats. but we are going to get another litter box and cat food and lock her up in our room (where she had the kittens) while we are gone. last night i slept so lite when i heard one of the babies cry i jumped up so fast to make sure everything was okay. oh and were going to have my grandma come over and check on them while we are gone. But IM 20 WEEKS TODAY HALF WAY YAY!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy half way bbygurl!! :happydance:

And how cute about the kittens!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 19w and 20w respectively!

Time is sure flying past.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, I hope everything looks fine on monday. :hugs:

Happy 19W mummapie and 20 w baby girl and sunflower!! Yay for halfway there!! :happydance:

AFM, happy its a 3 day weekend and friday. The boss is gone so we are going to take a long lunch today by the beach...wohoo!! And tonight I am going to play a board game with my friends...and have the latest sookie stackhouse: southern vampire mystery novel to devour over the weekend!! Also, I caught a little kick on video...thought I'd share...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ma5ADCSoAc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Huggles

That's cool Dr Gomps!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks everyone :hugs: trying to stay busy...

DrGomps that video is great :)

bby - we had kittens here too a while ago.. they've thankfully all found homes now... loved them to bits ...and we've got 4 adult cats too aah! some have gone to friends of ours so we'll still get to see them which is nice :)


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah the were just born yesterday and before they were born my oh said were not keeping any. now that he sees them he wants to keep the two grey ones. but if were going to keep two he gets to pick one and i get to pick one!!! but i have a feeling im going to be fighting with him to give them away hes got such a soft heart hes going to want to keep them all lol. i also have 2 adult cats. they are sisters. the one that had the babies is a daddys girl and the other is my girl.


----------



## fides

Happy 1st day of July, ladies!!! So, we basically have July, August, September, & October left, then it's our turn!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

fides said:


> Happy 1st day of July, ladies!!! So, we basically have July, August, September, & October left, then it's our turn!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Goodness that seems like forever but the first half flew by so hopefully the second half will too.


----------



## babyhopes2010

3-14 weeks dragged 14-21 weeks has flown by :shock:


----------



## fides

i agree!


----------



## tlh97990

i love 3 day weekends!!!


----------



## DrGomps

definitely going by faster!! 4 more calendar months!! I bet there are ladies due in march now!!


----------



## you&me

These last 19 weeks have flown by :happydance:

I still can't imagine being a mummy to 3 little people however!!!


----------



## mummapie

I cant imagine being called mummy! i cant wait though :)


----------



## acoro

you&me said:


> These last 19 weeks have flown by :happydance:
> 
> I still can't imagine being a mummy to 3 little people however!!!

 I feel the same! Not sure how I will cope with three :wacko:


----------



## babydustcass

I cant imagine being the mummy to a little girl! Its just so s'real! I have all these pink things around me, but I am some what detached from them at the moment, partly because I cant quite believe my luck and partly because I could only ever imagine having boys


----------



## jk28

Hello ladies

I'm so sorry I forgot I'd even put my name in here!! I've been on the 2nd trimester pages & forgot this one!! How is everyone? I'm good, really hot though, but then with temperatures in the mid-high 30's what can I expect!! Looking forward to moving back to the UK in Sept, yay!! Just got lots of plans to make!!

Jayne x


----------



## Nyn

Hi Jayne welcome back :)

just popping in to say hello.. please cross your fingers and toes for me for tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## jk28

Nyn, just read your previous posts & sending you hugs & will be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck & please let us know how you get on. Everything crossed for you for some positive news.

Jayne x


----------



## diz

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Nyn, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow. I really hope its all o.k, and if it has not corrected it self, then i hope it only takes a minor operation to correct and then all will be good with your little girl. Big hugs lady - you're in my thoughts.

I cant believe we are all around the half way point... its crazy!!! when are you all starting maternity leave, and how long are you taking off?

Who updates the front page...? I noticed a few weeks ago that my due date says the 20th (i think) but i'm due on the 12th.....


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Jayne! :flower:

Nyn keeping everything crossed for you hun!! :hugs:

Diz... I'm a stay at home Mum (was working part time recently but ended up losing money as Lottie got so ill from nursery I had to stay home with her all the time... incurred nursery fees, but wasn't being paid as I wasn't at work :dohh:) So no mat leave for me... but I remember I left at 34 weeks when pregnant with Lottie, but she was due in March so I left that early as I needed to take all my holiday before mat leave started. 

Katie (k8y) updates the page... she might have missed your update... I'm sure she'll pop along soon and change your date for you! :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

Thinking of you and hope everything goes okay tomorrow Nyn :hugs:

I am a stay at home mummy and wife, so no maternity leave here either.

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.


----------



## k8y

hi, sorry been absent as been moving house. Have updated now. 

Nyn.. Praying for your baby. xx


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Good luck tomorrow Nyn, and to all the ladies who have scans this week.

I'm taking maternity leave. I get 26 weeks on full pay, 13 weeks on SMP (£128) and then 13 weeks unpaid. I've been banking leave so my plan is to finish on 21 October, take one week's TOIL, 2 week's leave and then start my maternity leave (assuming Wriggle Bum hasn't made an appearance beforehand). I'll then have 26 weeks maternity leave, take 2 week's banked leave, 1 week's leave (from new leave year) and just under 2 week's TOIL meaning I won't return to work until 19 June at the earliest.

I'm undecided yet as to whether I return full or part-time. I've always worked full-time even after the birth of my son apart from one year where I worked part-time. It didn't work for me as I did five days work in four days but got paid for only four, and my day off was spent doing housework!

We have no family where we live so we will have to rely on paid childcare when I go back to work so that will influence what I do. I certainly won't be giving up work as I've spent years building up my career to this point and I don't want to let it go but I know that's not for everyone. My OH is quite disenchanted with his work at the moment so there's a chance he may cut back his hours or change jobs to work around the new baby. Still lots of decisions to make on that one.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Wow, Pip that is on long vacation! I never did look into maternity leave before I left my job but I am looking forward to being a SATM. I have been hoping and praying for months for DH to find a new job that will work well for our family. We have 3 more months of unemployment benefits to find something before it will put a huge strain on our finances. Plus we could have a baby by then and I was hoping to be on private insurance so we won't be reliant on Medicaid.


----------



## pip7890

I hope things work out quickly for you Sheryl. Remind me, is your scan Tuesday or Wednesday?

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

It's Wednesday 4:30 pm U.S. time. Not sure what that would be in England.


----------



## pip7890

Well it's 17:38 here in the UK at the moment.

Mine is 14:15 on Tuesday 5 July.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Ok you are 6 hours ahead of me. Thought that was about right. You probably won't see it until you wake up Thursday because I probably won't get on the second the scan is over since family will be with us.


----------



## diz

Thats sound like a nice MAT break Pip. I had just over a year off with 
Noah (by adding my holiday to the beginning and end of my maternity leave. I've kind of told work i will go back after 6 months... not too sure how i feel about that yet. Noah was still waking 4 times a night at 6 months. i know i can change my mind, but i will feel guilty if i do. 

When i went back after having Noah i negotiated a 36 hour week rather then a 40, compressed over 4 days with a half hour lunch. Like you Pip i've worked too hard to get to where i am in my career. Also jobs at my level in my industry are few and far between. 

I am thinking about finishing work 2 weeks before my EDD...im not too sure how i'll find this as i have a 45 min commute to work, and Noah still wakes up most nights (the baby books certainly aren't referring to my little boy when they say your baby will be sleeping through by 4 months lol)

Thanks for up dating my EDD Katy - Im having another little boy too... yey!

Sheryl, I hope your OH can find something suitable soon. Its enough to be worrying about a new born with out having finical strains too. Any guesses as to what gender your having? Are you going to have a surprise baby? Or find out the sex? 

xx


----------



## sherylb

I am thinking girl. DH will be happy either way. I want to buy pink rufflebutt pants and little pink sleep and plays since the baby will probably live in them for the first few months.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Diz. It takes me 1hr 20m to get from my house to the office which includes a 50 minute train journey and a walk at each end. I've got a bit of pelvic pain at the moment which I'm hoping won't get any worse but the thought of still commuting on public transport at 38w scares me. My DS arrived at 38w and I'm hoping this one will be early too.

I look forward to your update Sheryl. I probably won't be posting mine until Tuesday night.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

I am sure I will be home to see your post during the day my time.  That is a really long work commute! I kind of wonder if I will end of having an October baby knowing that some people with healthy pregnancy go into labor at 35 weeks with no problems. FXd I won't have a C section and the baby will be small enough to go through my narrow doors.


----------



## sherylb

I think a come and go baby shower would be something I would appreciate more than a traditional shower where I am sure I would feel overwhelmed like I did at the bridal shower. They haven't started planning my shower yet so I bet I could throw that idea in whenever they ask me about it and start working on it. What do you guys think?


----------



## diz

god that is a long commute Pip!!!

I hope you get you girl Sheryl!!!!


----------



## pip7890

I've never been to a shower so can't help you there Sheryl. 

My instinct says girl too but who knows? I always think I know the winning lottery ticket numbers but never win!!!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got my scan tomorrow too at 1.50pm, fingers crossed everything looks ok and baby gives us a good potty shot :)


----------



## Evale

Just dropping in to wish Nyn some good luck and answers tomorrow - and some peace of mind until then! Stay strong :bodyb: Leia is beautiful!


----------



## you&me

Good luck everyone that has scans today.

Thinking of you Nyn :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Good Luck Nyn :hugs: Hope we get to hear the best news possible!!! :flower:

Just wanted to wish all our friends across the pond a very Happy Independance Day!! :yipee: Hope you have a great day!! xxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

Good luck today Nyn - thinking of you loads!

Good luck to everyone else with scans today or in the next few days!

AFM - i get 4 month's fully paid maternity leave. I might be able to tag up to 2 weeks annual leave onto that. I am technically due 24 Nov, but I will have my stitch removed at around 38 weeks so i'm expecting baby to come then (around 10/11 Nov), so i will most likely start my mat leave either on 1 Nov or 7 Nov and will then go back to work around mid-March next year.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*great big hugs and positive thoughts for Nyn today*


----------



## pip7890

Thinking of you Nyn.

Pip x


----------



## qwk

thinking of nyn and praying for good news!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sending lots of positive thoughts to Nyn, and to all those with upcoming scans. 

Happy 4th to all the USA ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, hope everything is going well!!

Sheryl, yay for finally having a scan!!

Happy 4th of July to all your American Chyrsanthemums!!


----------



## acoro

19 weeks to go!!!! Sorry i'm excited today just thought i'd share
:happydance:


----------



## abi17

Hope everything is going ok nyn! 
Congrats on only being 19 weeks away acoro. 
Update on me! Got my consultant appointment tomorrow to tell me if I'm allowed to have a labour or c section so nervous and worried!


----------



## sherylb

Congrats on 21 weeks acoro.

Abi why are they determining so early which way you will go? I have been told I have a narrow birth canal but the doctor says 7.5 lb should be fine for labor so I am hoping for a small baby and regular labor.


----------



## tlh97990

im jealous of all you ladies that get such a long maternity leave!! If I continue working at my job throughout my last semester of college their only going to give me 3 or 4 weeks off since im not covered under FMLA there since its a small business. I have really good hours so i'm not too worried about it but at the same time i feel like im going to be rushed to get back to work on a schedule.


----------



## abi17

Sheryl: because of my condition, benign intracranial hypotension basically I have too much fluid in my spine and around my brain, natural labour can increase this and also I might not be able to have a spinal tap or epidural apparently these are different things. So I most prob will have a lumber puncture soon to determine levels and if that comes back high il have to have a c section under general anasthethic, they might let me give labour a go though and if my BP goes to high or I get in any distress a c section I'm hoping for the second option so at least then I can experience it and hopefully give birth naturally. Also my c section will have to be around 35 weeks so there's less chance of me going into labour if my levels are too high. I was in hospital last week with my condition levels were 32.4 so very high normal reading is half that and that's why I have to go see the consultant this week to talk about my options :-( I was hoping for a water birth but I don't think il be allowed one fingers crossed I can though  x


----------



## Sun_Flower

had my scan today - everything is developing nicely, and I am officially team pink! xx


----------



## abi17

Congrats on team pink sun flower


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo sun flower! And the pink week begins (hopefully)!


----------



## DrGomps

abi, hope all goes well with the consultant and you can give birth naturally!!

Rach, I know I said this in the STC and on FB, but congrats on Team :pink: and i totally knew little dot was a she!! :haha:


----------



## abi17

Thanks dr gomps, me too il be gutted if I can't but I will ultimatly do what is best for the baby I might have an October baby though if I have to have a c section at 35 weeks, how scary :-(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the pink bundle sun flower! Good luck with the consultant abi, hope all goes well.


----------



## Huggles

tlh97990 said:


> im jealous of all you ladies that get such a long maternity leave!! If I continue working at my job throughout my last semester of college their only going to give me 3 or 4 weeks off since im not covered under FMLA there since its a small business. I have really good hours so i'm not too worried about it but at the same time i feel like im going to be rushed to get back to work on a schedule.

You should just double check that becuase I know here no company is allowed to force you to go back to work sooner than 6 weeks after birth. Even if you choose to go back sooner than 6 weeks you have to get a dr note saying you're fit to do so.
I know it's different countries though so different laws, but definitely worth checking!



Sun_Flower said:


> had my scan today - everything is developing nicely, and I am officially team pink! xx

Glad the scan went well and congrats on team pink!


----------



## abi17

Thanks mrs AJ x


----------



## acoro

abi17 said:


> Sheryl: because of my condition, benign intracranial hypotension basically I have too much fluid in my spine and around my brain, natural labour can increase this and also I might not be able to have a spinal tap or epidural apparently these are different things. So I most prob will have a lumber puncture soon to determine levels and if that comes back high il have to have a c section under general anasthethic, they might let me give labour a go though and if my BP goes to high or I get in any distress a c section I'm hoping for the second option so at least then I can experience it and hopefully give birth naturally. Also my c section will have to be around 35 weeks so there's less chance of me going into labour if my levels are too high. I was in hospital last week with my condition levels were 32.4 so very high normal reading is half that and that's why I have to go see the consultant this week to talk about my options :-( I was hoping for a water birth but I don't think il be allowed one fingers crossed I can though  x

Wow abi I hope all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## acoro

Sun_Flower said:


> had my scan today - everything is developing nicely, and I am officially team pink! xx

Congratulations!!


----------



## acoro

tlh97990 said:


> im jealous of all you ladies that get such a long maternity leave!! If I continue working at my job throughout my last semester of college their only going to give me 3 or 4 weeks off since im not covered under FMLA there since its a small business. I have really good hours so i'm not too worried about it but at the same time i feel like im going to be rushed to get back to work on a schedule.

Yikes! Is that even allowed? I know your labour laws are much different than ours in Canada but I thought they had to give you 6 weeks in the US.


----------



## Tish5478

Thinking of you today Nyn - hope you get the answers you want :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

acoro said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> im jealous of all you ladies that get such a long maternity leave!! If I continue working at my job throughout my last semester of college their only going to give me 3 or 4 weeks off since im not covered under FMLA there since its a small business. I have really good hours so i'm not too worried about it but at the same time i feel like im going to be rushed to get back to work on a schedule.
> 
> Yikes! Is that even allowed? I know your labour laws are much different than ours in Canada but I thought they had to give you 6 weeks in the US.Click to expand...

If you're business is covered by FMLA then you get 12 weeks, but if, like many small businesses it is not, then basically it is up to the business how much leave they will give you. There is a crazy amount of variation in maternity leave here, depending on where you live/work.


----------



## MummyCat

Hoping things are okay Nyn! xx

Abi, will be thinking of you tomorrow :flower:

Sun, congrats on team :pink: :yipee:

TLh.. that sounds crazy! :cry; I wouldn't have managed that! :hugs:

Hope you're all okay!!! xxx


----------



## curiosa

Just wanted to ask if you could update the first page. We are *team blue*! :blue:
So happy, it's just what we wanted, as we already have a little girl. :cloud9:

So nice to see everybody gradually having their scans and finding out their flavour (if the want to). It all makes it so real - I'm starting to feel like time is flying!


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team blue curiosa!


----------



## tlh97990

Yeah where i work consists of the doctor the office manager and me. technically they don't have to give me any time off for maternity leave and could just replace me but they think im the best worker they've ever had in the last 5 years so they are willing to give me time off. However, when i was hired my school schedule for the fall was not going to interfere with my work schedule but my school schedule changed and i have a couple classes during work hours. So i'm waiting for a good time to tell my boss that they'll either need to cover my job during my class time or find someone else. if they find someone else then i'll probably wait a little while before starting to work again!


----------



## sherylb

Anxiously checking for an update from Nyn... she hasn't posted anywhere since her last post here yesterday.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone im back from my mini vac had a good time for the most part. congratz on the genders. tomorrow i have my breastfeeding class at 10:30am and scan at 3pm cant wait to see Aaryella tomorrow!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for scans in the next 48 hours!


----------



## repogirl813

nyn any update????


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope everythings okay with nyn


----------



## alybel

I'm here looking for an update on Nyn... nothing yet I see.

Congratulations on all the good scans. Just thought I would post a little progression shot of me with a photo taken today, I can really see a BIG difference!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/progression2.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Wow! You definitely popped! I am still waiting but I'm sure by 22 weeks I will.


----------



## you&me

Still nothing from Nyn?...I hope you're okay :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck to everyone with scans today. Mine is at 2.15 pm BST. I'll update as soon as I can. 

Thinking of you Nyn. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## you&me

Good luck Pip :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey scan day pip xx
drink lots of water as i didnt and got rubbish pics x


----------



## Huggles

I also keep checking for an update from Nyn - really hoping everything went ok!

bbygurl - glad you enjoyed your mini vac! and welcome back :flower:

alybel - wow, you have definitely popped! And it looks like baby has moved up quite a lot too! Definitely a huge difference - so exciting!

Good luck with your scan today Pip (and anyone else i've forgotten)!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh I really hope she's just been super busy with the boys!!! Keeping everything crossed for you Nyn! Hoping all is okay!! :flower:

Pip... good luck for scan, ours is at 1pm (but wont be finding out gender) and it's just to check up on what they missed last time! 

aly... WOW... lovely bump hun!! xxx


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls,

First and foremost thank you for your endless support.. I love this thread and everyone it it!! :hugs:

The main diagnosis _seems_ to be that everything is ok.

I don't think I've ever had a more stressful morning! The tech specialist came in and did his thing, just kept saying ok.. ok... and there's the stomach nice and full **WHAT?**!! he looked at everything for so long and in such detail. Then we had a long talk he was so sensitive and nice, nothing like the other tech I had. he said if he hadn't been alerted to a problem that he would have passed this u/s as a totally normal one. (?!) He talked about not being able to rule out a fistula of some sort as it's apparently so hard/near impossible to see that on an u/s but we should keep an eye on the rest of my pregnancy for any possible signs.. like accumulating fluid etc. They measured my fluid and it was ok too. He then talked about how fistulas are often related to Downs and had I done the triple test.. I said yes and he called my doc for the results, which were less than 1/10000 which he said is great.. all her measurments were normal he said. 

So I'm completely relieved and a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders, but the seed of fear and worry has been planted as they say and I don't think I'll stop being scared until I see her and know she's ok. Which means I don't think I'll be able have a home birth as I'd like her to be checked out when she's born her health and care comes way above the kind of birth I'd like... but I'm holding off on that decision till later on. I've got another appointment with the specialist at 30 weeks for another u/s which is good. When I asked him about the stomach and if it is normal it doesn't fill up all the time he said yes, the baby doesn't continually drink ... and then for the regurgitation I asked if it was normal and he said it's quite common for the flow of fluid to go in and out of the mouth... - why didn't the original tech be more communicative?.. I kept asking him questions and he could have said he suspects a possible problem, but that it could all be normal.. not keep silent and only say 'possible obstruction to the gut'. Jeepers it's been one heck of a ride this weekend. Thank you so much for your support, it means a lot, and I'm trying to get excited and happy again about my pregnancy!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Huggles

oh i am so so so so SO glad to hear the u/s went well and that the tech was so nice and explained everythign so well and checked everythign so carefully!

I totally understand that constant worry/doubt/fear (although for different reasons) and it is not nice at all :hugs:

REALLY glad today went well for you! :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Thanks hun, it's been crazy.. and trying not to show my boys that I was upset and scared was so hard.

Here are the 2 pics I got yesterday.. 

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110638.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1110641.jpg


----------



## Huggles

aw, lovely pics! xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh gosh Nyn! WHAT a relief! I have never met you and feel relieved so I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. Most likely that you can breathe again!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:

That stupid first tech you had :grr: clearly some need to work on their bedside manner! :grr:

So thrilled that all looks good for your princess and I can completely understand that you might put a hold on homebirth to make sure that Leia has all the care she might possibly need. Rather be safe than sorry! Gorgeous pics too :cloud9: 

Thanks for updating us! I think if the thread could talk - right now it might say... *Phew*

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Thank you hun :hugs: it's funny isn't it even though we don't actually know each other, this little community is such a life line. I don't know you gals but I feel connected to you and it's lovely being here for each other :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

it is fabulous to have the support... You ladies understand the concerns/stresses/worries etc better than my husband does... so it's great to be able to let it all out over here and know people will understand! :D


----------



## repogirl813

nyn, i am soo happy that yyou got some good news!!!! Even though you will continue to have that worry in the back of your mind now, this must be a huge weight lifted off of your shoulders at this point in time!!!! Enjoy your pregnancy so times flies for you!!!


----------



## pip7890

I am so relieved for you Nyn. I can take you off my worry list now! Try and put this behind you and concentrate on enjoying the rest of your pregnancy with your gorgeous daughter.

Pip x


----------



## Evale

Whew Nyn! Happy to hear the news!! It's a very good sign that you don't have any polyhydramnios. Naughty Leia for not drinking more before the last ultrasound! ;)

Great pics too, do you think she looks like your boys?


----------



## Nyn

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

I think she looks a little like ds2 :) both my boys are totally different. ds1 is like his Papa and has a real eastern European look to him and ds2 takes after my side and looks a real little English boy :) both gorgeous :)


----------



## qwk

that sounds like very good news Nyn!!! :hugs: very happy for you :)


----------



## tlh97990

im glad you got good news nyn!!even if you don't get to have a home birth like you were hoping for im sure you will still have a wonderful birth! if all is well at ur 30 week ultrasound you could always have a homebirth and take leia to get looked at when you are up for it.

On a side note..Have any of you U.S. ladies been paying any attention to the Casey Anthony trial? Ive only seen what goes on on the news until yesterday I watched the prosecution rebuttal and not i've been impatiently waiting for the verdict. I had no idea they showed real trials on tv!


----------



## DrGomps

TLH, I haven't been watching it...but I have been reading about it. THe whole case makes me sick. I hope there is justice for that little girl!!

Nyn, so glad all is well with Leia!! and I love the 3D shot of her face, she is so beautiful!!!

Yay Pip for finding out what team your own!! 

Curiousa, congrats on team blue!! :thumbup:

And Mummy, Bby, Sherly yay for scans!! I have an OB appt tomorrow...think I may have to drink that nasty liquid for the diabetes test thing. Yuck!!


----------



## k8y

nyn thats fantastic news. So glad she seems to be ok. :)


----------



## abi17

Nyn that's fantastic news I'm so happy for you.
My Appointment went well, baby is doing good heard the HB again, I saw a neurologist I can take amtriptyline if I need it which is perfectly safe for the baby n I need to have another field test done as my eye sight has decreased. He doesn't see no reason at the moment why i can't have a normal delivery but it will be discussed more in september when the results are back from my tests, nothings set in stone Im over the moon


----------



## Huggles

Yay, so glad your appointment went well abi! And super happy for you that natural birth is not totally out of the picture yet!


----------



## you&me

Phew Nyn, what a relief!!!! :flower:

Hope everyone's scans went well today.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

What a relief Nyn! so so so happy for you!

And Abi that sounds like good news for you too!


----------



## fides

Nyn, SOOO glad you had a good and reassuring scan - LOVE the baby face pic!

curiosa, congrats on :blue:!

afm, DH & i really clicked with the 1st doula we had an appt with this weekend, so much so that we cancelled on the others - no point in interviewing them! She's one of those people i feel like i've known, so i know she's the right one. :happydance:

Someone in this thread had asked why we're hiring a doula - keep in mind the following is just my personal opinion and my heart goes out to anyone who's had to have a c-section. The US is such a litigious society that malpractice insurance is highest for obstetricians and anesthesiologists. Doctors are pressured by hospital guidelines and the fear of lawsuits, so they often feel they are less likely to be sued if they do a c-section when a woman's labor isn't going according to hospital guidelines. Our national c-section rate in 2009 was 32.9% (way above the World Health Organization's guideline of 10-15%); epidurals, inducements, and long labors are also high. On average, having a doula greatly decreases your risk of c-sections, shortens labor, and lessens the need for an epidural, so we figure it's worth the $400. There is a time and place for c-sections to save the life of the mother and/or baby, but i find it hard to believe that one out of three women are unable to deliver vaginally in this country, so i want to be as prepared as possible and to try to avoid that (unless a genuine emergency arises) by hiring a trained doula to stand by my side. :flower:


----------



## sherylb

So happy for your news Nyn!


----------



## Huggles

Fides - i'm with you on the c-section thing. South AFrica has (i think) the highest c-section rate in the world! Many gynaes here actually promote elective c-sections and so most people go the elective c-section route for no other reason that they like to plan ahead and want a 'pain free birth' (of course, no one warns them of the weeks of pain AFTERWARDS!

Out of my mother, 2 x sil, 2 x friends and my cousin's 2 births, only 1 of those was a natural birth. The others were all c-sections, only 1 was emergency, most of the rest elective (although 2 were breach babies so those were strongly recommended for obvious reasons). But most times they are not done for medical reasons at all, merely for convenience.

There is definitely a time and place for c-sections and i will not hesitate to have one if there is any indication that my baby would be put at risk as a result of natural birth, but i think they are far too often used as convenience and not as a safer option.

I am really hoping to have another natural birth this time. Going to be using hypnobirthing to try and avoid the need for epidural as well because i'm terrified of them.


----------



## Sun_Flower

PHEW, I'm so pleased things have worked out ok Nyn, I've been checking this thread like a maniac for an update! *big hugs* xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

i so happy that u got good news nyn... 2 more hours and i go for my scan i cant wait time hurry up lol


----------



## Nyn

Thanks :hugs:

Abi that's great news on your scan! 

curiosa congratulations on your little :blue: !

I completely agree with you on the doula fides. Here's it's not so much c-section they push over here but induction and so of course epidurals and then comes assisted birth. I had a bad experience with ds1, I didn't know any better and accepted induction.. long story. Then with ds2 went down the midwife route and had a fabulous natural birth :) I am so so so happy that the doctors are here when we need them, and it looks like I may be needing to rely on them for afterwards, but most women can go natural and having a doula or midwife next to you is soooo different that a doctor/ob/gyn. Doesn't go for every doctor of course, but a big majority I'm sure.

I'm glad you've found someone you click with fides, it's a lovely feeling :)

and good luck for your scan bbygurl!! x


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for finding a doula you click with Fides! I hope I dont need an induction, dont want an epidural...just feel like it will lead to trouble, plus i want to use the birth bars...I have an OB not a midwife...but I have heard great things about her during labor and delivery and things have been fine so far..we will see. Maybe she will be breach and I will have no choice.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, so glad you found an awesome doula, and I totally get your reasoning for wanting one. I want an all natural birth as well with as little intervention as possible.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Wriggle Bum was very well behaved for the sonographer today - in fact she said s/he was a good baby! She started off by showing us baby's heartbeat and demonstrating how s/he was lying (head on my bladder, spine against my left hand side, feet up on my right hand side towards my ribs!). She then explained she was going to do all the measurements and checks and would point out things as and when she came across them. She was wonderful - we got to see baby's nose, mouth, ears, kidneys, bladder, heart, spine, knobbly knees, legs, arms and hands (all clenched up in a boxer pose!). 

She told us baby was perfect and then turned to the potty shot. There was absolutely no doubt that we were looking at a...





BOY!!!!!




I'd like to introduce you to my gorgeous, perfectly healthy son:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/5905439600_e29df1d825_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/5905439178_66562f0fca_z.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6044/5905435976_0339a92ce1_z.jpg

I was so surprised, as I'd been convinced he was a girl, but so, so overjoyed that he was healthy. The relief was unbelievable. I feel so calm now and am really looking forward to welcoming my son into the world. We are so lucky :happydance: and DS is thrilled to bits as he really wanted a brother :thumbup:

After the scan we saw the consultant. She confirmed my due date as 21 November and said that she didn't want me to go beyond my due date so would probably induce me if baby hadn't made an appearance. She wants to see me again at 34w to see how I'm doing. My BP was okay and my urine sample was fine so all good news on that front. I need to see my midwife again at 25w and then have my GTT at 27w. 

We've booked onto a Stork Walk to visit the delivery suite/labour ward in a couple of weeks. This will give us the chance to see what's available as I'd quite like to use the birthing pool for some/all of my labour.

We've posted pictures on FB but not yet released the gender as we want to make sure we've told our family first.

It's been an emotional rollercoaster today and I'm so tired, but I'm on :cloud9: at the moment.

Good luck to everyone still with scans to go.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

That's good that your son is excited. I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats pip on team blue and a healthy & happy bubs!


----------



## tlh97990

fides when it comes to c-sections in the U.S. i think its risen as well because so many are trying to just schedule c-sections instead of even tryin for a natural birth. i personally don't want to have to be extra sore and uncomfortable from having a c-section and i want to be able to hold my daughter right after instead of waiting for my stomach to get sewn up!

on a side note the jury found casey anthony not guilty so she pretty much got away with murdering her 2 year old daughter. I was so upset by it they didnt even deliberate very long!


----------



## sherylb

I suppose they didn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt based on my own experience on a much lower profile trial.


----------



## Huggles

pip - glad you had such an awesome scan and yay for joining team blue!


----------



## Nyn

Congratulations on team BLUE pip!! and I'm so happy everything is perfect :) having 2 little boys is brilliant :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Nyn said:


> Congratulations on team BLUE pip!! and I'm so happy everything is perfect :) having 2 little boys is brilliant :happydance:

Thanks Nyn, although I'm not so sure that the eldest little boy is that little any more. He'll be almost 15 years old when youngest little boy is born! He's going to be my on-site babysitter!

:happydance:

Pip x


----------



## mummapie

happy for you Nyn!
and good to here everyone else's scan have gone well!

just over a week till mine now, im nervous! but excited.


----------



## qwk

pip - congrats on team blue!! :)

fides - i'm so with you! we are having a doula too, and i have been going to a midwife/physician practice. so barring any major complications, i'll be delivered by the doula/midwife. yay. the c-section rate in the US is just insane, imo too.


----------



## sherylb

Less than 24 hours until we get to meet our baby for the first time! :cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Can't wait to hear Sheryl. I'll be checking my phone all day. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

pip7890 said:


> Nyn said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on team BLUE pip!! and I'm so happy everything is perfect :) having 2 little boys is brilliant :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Nyn, although I'm not so sure that the eldest little boy is that little any more. He'll be almost 15 years old when youngest little boy is born! He's going to be my on-site babysitter!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

maybe not so little lol! that's great though he'll really be able to help you out! x

good luck Sheryl, let us know!!! x


----------



## Huggles

good luck today sheryl - hope the scan goes amazingly. Can't wait to hear if it's pink or blue.


----------



## babyhopes2010

MY DH kissed me my cheek and kissed my tummy and said see you later,love you and baby kicked :cloud9:


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats on team blue Pip! :dance:

Good luck for today Sheryl!!! Thinking of you!! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

aw that's lovely babyhopes :cloud9:

My hubby does that too, but so far baby hasn't responded - hoping we'll experience that soon too.


----------



## joey300187

awww babyhopes thats so cute! i have to admit i make hubby kiss bump but it doesnt happen very often as he says im beign silly lol xx


----------



## pip7890

That's so sweet BabyHopes. 

K8y - can you update the front page to Team :blue: and due date 21 November please? 

Many thanks. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

awww too cute babyhopes!! my OH felt the baby move for the first time a day or two ago.. was lovely :)

am babysitting 2 kids today so I have 4 kids here at home for the day... it's a mad house lol..


----------



## sherylb

Ah good I am not the only person online in the middle of the night tonight.  I am so excited I can't sleep. I have too many forums to post in so I will try to delete the incorrect part of my siggy from my phone while we are out.


----------



## Tish5478

Such wonderful news Nyn - I can't imagine the relief you must be feeling :hugs:

Abi - such good news that you can potentially aim for a normal delivery :happydance:

And Pip, welcome to team :blue: !!! So exciting! I know exactly what you mean about the relief you feel. It's amazing how subconciously you are so nervous about it and then when you see him and are told all his measurements are ok and he looks healthy, you are overwhelmed with relief aren't you? Such a special time :dance:

Good luck today Sheryl on your scan - hope your baby behaves and exposes he/herself!!!


----------



## mummapie

good luck sheryl! i just googled what the time was where you are because i had no idea :D
i have a feeling its a boy, maybe im just drawn to the name you've chosen! hehe x


----------



## Nyn

I understand your excitement Sheryl! I was nearly wetting myself before I found out lol! If [email protected] done my math correctly (and chances are I haven't haha) then 4:30 for you is about midnight for me! x


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, your right, it is super late for you!! Almost midnight!! Good luck sheryl!! Can't believe you had to wait this long to see your baby!!

Babyhopes, thats so sweet!! DH talks to my baby sometimes too! She hasn't kicked him yet in response though!!

Pip, I have said this on facebook and your journal but congrats on the perfect little boy you have brewing!! 

I have my 5th prenatal appt...they are doing the yucky gestational diabetes test...but I will also get the results of my 20 week scan and DH is finally coming!! So he can actually meet the OB.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at your app Dr Gomps.

And thanks for working out the time Nyn - i think you and i are same time zone so it saves me figuring it out! I keep wondering when the update it gonna appear, now i figure i'll just have to wait until i wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Nyn

good luck at your appt. drgomps!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck with your scan today Sheryl, and with the GD test Dr. Gomps.


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I think those on the other side of the world will see it in the morning. I know most of you are about 6 hours ahead.


----------



## Nyn

I saw my midwife today and feel much more relaxed :) When I explained what had happened she asked who the tech was that had spotted the 'problem' and when I said his name she said 'I should have known'.. apparently he's got a bit of a record for being completely insensitive and stressing people out. We had a good chat about it all and I feel so much better :)

ooh and she weighed me and I've gained exactly 5 kg so far :) so that's about 11 lb I think?


----------



## notjustyet

Hello there, I haven't posted in a while I've had no time! 

Been reading through some posts and Nyn I'm so glad it's all seemed to work out for you. You must have been so worried, I hope you're starting to relax now.

Everyone else, congrats on good scans and genders! And fides I agree with you about the cycle of intervention and doing everything you can to avoid anything unnecessary. I'm hoping to avoid a c section at all costs too and luckily the hospital where I am prefers natural births so I'm hoping to use the birthing pool all being well.

I've been at the doctors today with hip pain, I've had it the whole pregnancy but has seemed to get worse so he's referred me to a physio to see if theres anything they can do to help it. Its just annoying more than anything!


----------



## diz

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yey Nyn!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im so pleased that everything went well with your scan. Its brilliant that you had a much better experience this time round with a sonographer who actually took the time to look at things and answer all of your questions. I cant believe that some of these so called professionals think that it's excitable to be so flippant with people. :shrug:

Pip - Congrats on your little boy and welcome to team blue! :thumbup:

Dr.G - hope that your appointment was o.k and the horrid gestational diabetes test wasn't too bad :hugs:

hello to everyone else, hope the bumps are blooming and youre all well.

i'm bloody shattered. I over did it at work on Monday and I'm STILL paying for it. I stripped out a large half aquatic half terrestrial display. It hadn't been fully stripped for years and it took ages!!! Plus its a 4 foot step up into the display and the door to gain access is only a foot and a half wide by 4 foot tall, so unless your'e vertically challenged ( i nearly am only being 5'3) or extremely nimble (which i am not; being 21 week pregnant) then its a bit of a ball ache!!! Anyway, once i stripped and cleaned it down i re-themed it and added new lights and it looks so much better. It's a display for a pair of Green Tree Monitors.


----------



## acoro

Everything is ok but thought I'd share my scary morning with you all. I had my routine checkup today & everything was fine. My Dr took out the Doppler to listen to LOs heartbeat and tried for a good 5 min and did not find it. I felt the baby all day yesterday but as my appointment was at 8:30 this morning I basically woke up showered, ate a small breakie and ran out the door so hadn't felt baby at all. My dr said not to worry but booked me for an emergency ultrasound. My OH and two boys were with me & we left my DR and drove straight to the ultrasound while I filled my bladder. I had to wait awhile as they were squeezing me in between scheduled appointments. As my bladder filled I finally started to feel my baby move. PHEW. the scan confirmed everything was fine. Baby was sitting really low making it hat to pick up on Doppler. 

Just wanted to share in case this happens to another mummy out there!


----------



## pip7890

Thank you for sharing Acoro. Our little ones really like to worry us don't they? Glad all is well. 

Pip x


----------



## qwk

phew glad everything is ok acoro!!


----------



## tlh97990

in regards to the gestational diabetes test is that done for all pregnancies or just if theres a risk of diabetes? my doctor hasnt talked to me about that yet.


----------



## sherylb

K8Y -- please update me to team pink!! So happy!!!

Sonogram Pictures!


----------



## alybel

tlh - the glucose tolerance test is done in all pregnancies, well that is the case over here anyway.  It is usually done at 28 weeks.


----------



## alybel

sheryl - yay for the team pink!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Sheryl!! So glad you got your little girl. 

TLH, it is done in all pregnancies here as well, my Dr does it around 28 weeks.


----------



## DrGomps

acoro, glad your baby is okay!! Sorry he/she put your through a scar!!

Sheryl, congrats on Team :pink:

So my doctor talked about doing the test last visit so I thought we would do it today, but we are doing it next visit...so I fasted for nothing...everything was fine...baby was moving around like crazy, nice strong heartbeat, my fundus height is 24!! think I am measuring one week ahead, :shrug: Maybe it has to do with the fact that my LMP would put me ahead 9 days so my uterus is a little bigger then my baby...


----------



## babyhopes2010

in uk GTT is done if ur bmi is over 30.have diabetis in family or sugar in urine x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Sheryl!

I'm having a GTT as my BMI was 30 and my mum has Type II diabetes. It's booked in for when I am 27w3d. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Glad everythign turned out ok Acoro :hugs:

Yay for team pink Sheryl! Glad the scan went well :flower:


----------



## Nyn

goodness acoro sorry you had to go through that stress! am very happy to hear everything is ok!! :hugs:

diz that does sound like a lot of work for someone who's 22 weeks pregnant!! naughty girl! :)

In regards to the Glucose test, I told my midwife I had the papers for it from my gyno and she said it's really up to me if I do it or not. If I was being followed only by her she wouldn't hav suggested it as there are no signs pointing towards any trouble.. but that all gynos over here do it as part of the routine. I had it with my other two.. and i think I'll do it just to be sure :)

Sheryl HUGE congratulations on joining team PINK!!!! :happydance: she's gorgeous!! lol my little girl always seems to have her hand on her head too!

Just had a count on the first page and we're up to 

13 :blue: bumps
14 :pink: bumps
4 :yellow: bumps

really is pretty much 50/50! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Congratulations on team pink Sheryl!!!

I am booked in for the GTT at 28 weeks, as my bmi was 30 and my maternal nan has diabetes!!...that test makes me feel so ill afterwards!!

I am still not feeling baby move a huge amount, I think it is because of the low anterior placenta...have our anamoly scan monday.


----------



## Nyn

you&me I also have an anterior placenta and I only started feeling bubs at 18 weeks, and not every day until 22 weeks. Don't worry hun x and good luck for your scan!!


----------



## joey300187

Nyn just wondering when did you have ur 3d images done? im debating when to have one but your pic is lovely and clear x


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Gosh Acoro... what a stress!! :hugs: glad all was okay!

We had a slight stress on Tuesday when we got scanned again to check on the heart, they still couldn't get the measurement they needed, it made me wonder what they weren't telling me... I got sent to eat somethign sweet and hope that baby would shift about a bit... then halfway through the second attempt that day... they found the 4 chambers! *phew* So all is good!


Sheryl....HUGE congrats on team :pink: Thrilled to bits for you hun!!! 

Had very little sleep last night. we had to take the side of the cot off Lottie's bed as she climbed out yesterday, so we are going to move her to a big big, but for the time being need her to be safe. Well she spent a lot of time screaming and upset and unsettled (all because the side of the bed was no longer there) so at 1am I ended up sleeping on the floor of her bedroom! :(


----------



## Nyn

joey, that pic was done at 22+6 weeks. It was during the scan with the specialist.. the last few minutes he turned on the 3D and got this pic :) - I didn't know he would do it so it was a nice surprise :)

I've got an private 3D/4D scan booked for the end of July when I'll be 26 weeks.. that was when they recommended I get one.

aww Mummycat sorry you had that stress! :hugs: but PHEW everything is ok!! I feel for you going through the bed transfer ordeal with Lottie. It took ages for ds1 to get into a big bed.. he was transferring from our bed to his big bed. But they get there eventually.. just got to be patient :) I've done the sleeping on the floor before too.. not the most comfortable! especially pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... it's a step we want to be through before little one arrives, so it's good she's got to the point where she needs to do it... but it's going to be a tough few weeks! 

Hubby was already telling me this morning what techniques I should try tonight, after he realised I didn't do any sleeping in our bed last night! I know he has work in the morning but it peed me off the way he said it so matter of fact like it's only MY responsibility. Come this weekend... in fact... come friday night... I will be sleeping in our bed and he can deal with her if we're still struggling, which I think we will be! Cos I am knackered and have a tired toddler who is going to perform again now when I try put her down for her afternoon nap! 

I don't think he realises how mentally exhausting it is. 

Anyway... that's my whinging done... thanks for reading! :rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

awe, mummy, sorry you are having difficulty getting lottie to sleep in her bed!! :hugs: Mike really should be more supportive/understand!! Men!! :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Andrea... it's a natural thing I think and most toddlers struggle when they have the freedom to climb out of bed! :haha: it's just hard to see her upset, but she needs to learn that she HAS to sleep! :rofl:

Yes help from Mike would make things a little easier on me! My bump really ached this morning. I think he did feel bad, because I certainly didn't sleep much or comfortably. We'll see what happens tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Men! honestly!

I know hun it can be sooo exhausting.. but you are doing the right thing I think getting it done now before the baby arrives. We went for a long time of me staying with him while he fell asleep in his big bed.. then a long time of him coming into ours for the second half of the night.. then finally, all of a sudden, one morning you wake up and realise you slept all the way through lol

My challenge before Leia arrives is getting my ds2 potty trained. He just doesn't want to know at all. He puts it on his head, throws it across the room and just will. not. do it!! I know they say give them time etc.. we did with ds1 and he eventually did it.. I'm hoping by the end of the summer we get ds2 on the potty lol! I don't want 2 in nappies!


----------



## joey300187

thanks Nyn, we're trying to hold off to 26/27 weeks but im dying to see him again lol x


----------



## pip7890

We didn't have a cot bed with my DS so when he started to climb out of the cot we had no choice but to put him in a "big" bed. 

To help with the transition we put a bed rail (it was a blue Tomy one with netting in the middle and could drop down if need be) on one side and a rolled up duvet (to act as a bumper against the wall) on the other. 

At the same time we put a stair gate up at his door and made sure there was nothing he could hurt himself on in the room if he was left alone.

This worked perfectly for us and we had no big problems that I can recall (although as my DS reminded me the other day - it was almost 15 years ago Mother!!!!).

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Hi girls, 
Been for my follow up scan today and after all my worrying about the affects the tablets I was taking could have on my baby, bumps absolutely perfect... I am so in love and just over the moon everything is ok and I can finally start enjoying my pregnancy. 
We have the sex written in an envelope, our sonographer said she wouldnt write it unless she was completely sure, I'm not ready to open it yet though as iv had such an emotional day it can't get any more perfect than this. I can't stop smiling  i will let all ou girls no once we have opened it what were having. 
Congrats on team pink sheryl, over the moon for you 
Love abi x


----------



## Huggles

glad your scan went so well abi :flower:


----------



## abi17

Thanks huggles


----------



## Nyn

That's fab news your scan went well Abi!! :happydance: ooh how are you managing to not open that envelope! you have amazing will power!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies... .she managed a 2 hour nap in her bed! :dance:

Oh goodness Abi... huge congrats on your scan and how have you not opened that envelope??? :hugs: :dance:


----------



## abi17

I'm just not ready yet, I was gearing my self up for something to be wrong with the baby, we got told there was a 20% chance our baby wouldn't be ok so now I know everything is ok it's like reliving when I first found out I was pregnant all over again, I'm in shock I wasn't expecting it. Il be ready soon hopefully just not yet I'm enjoying knowing my baby is perfectly healthy after being told over and over to expect the worst  my fiancé is struggling not knowing but tbh from the start I thought we was having a girl and I still think that after today, I'd be in shock if when we open the envelope it said a boy lol but time will tell i suppose, btw my fiance completely understands why i just want to enjoy this moment as weve been preparing for our baby to have a health defect from the start so this is pure shock xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Abi. That must be such a relief. You have amazing willpower!

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Thanks pip, I haven't stopped smiling yet, dan said I'm going to be stuck this way if I'm not careful haha our scan was at 12 so it's only been 5 and a half hours x


----------



## pip7890

I was the same Abi. I'd convinced myself that baby would have some sort of problem given my age and the fact I'd refused screening. It was like winning the lottery when the sonographer said he was perfect!!

Pip x


----------



## Tish5478

Ahh congrats on the healthy bubba Abi - that's wonderful news. :happydance: You enjoy every second. It's such a wonderful feeling knowing that all is well - and you feel the stress and pressure you have been subconsciously feeling for so long just pour out. Enjoy every second :hugs:

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats abi!! you could have a gender reveal party...where you take the envelope to the baker and tell them to make a cake with either blue or pink filling and when you have cake at the party you all find out together!! :D


----------



## sherylb

That's a great idea Andrea! I may have done it that way if everyone couldn't come to my scan. All of the grandparents except my dad were there and my mom texted him before the scan was even over with.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Abi on the good scan, let us know when you open the envelope :)

Andrea, that is such a cute idea!


----------



## abi17

Andrea that's a brilliant idea, we have thought of giving it too my mum n dans mum as there arranging me a baby shower and get them to decorate the place in either pink or blue or something. I might see if a bakery can make some little cupcakes and give one to each member of our family as my family live in the midlands and dans lives in Yorkshire and then they all get to enjoy it. As this baby is so unbelievably loved so it would be perfect to have everyone involved  if anyone can think of any other ideas like Andreas fantastic one let me know.
Thanks


----------



## sherylb

Hmm.. I think you would want the shower guests to know so they can shop for you even if they don't tell you. I know that my friends and family are super duper excited to shop for a girl because there are so many more options. My cousin has 2 little boys and has already told me twice in 24 hours how happy she is to shop for pink.

Perhaps if they did that they could put on the invitations that the gender is a secret and not to spoil it for you?


----------



## k8y

blinkin eck guys ......... IM ONLY 24 WEEKS TODAY ! Where did that time go ?


----------



## sherylb

You say that like you feel like more time should have passed?


----------



## Nyn

wow happy V day K8y!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 24 weeks K8y!


----------



## k8y

sherylb said:


> You say that like you feel like more time should have passed?

no like wow where did the time go !!


----------



## tlh97990

i barely made through my whole ultrasound appointment without asking every 5 minutes is it a boy or a girl? are you sure its a girl? i think the tech was ready for me to leave but she said shes used to it!


----------



## sherylb

I asked him when we got there if I could guess before he told us and I was right. Love love love seeing those 3 lines so clearly. I am uploading my scan to youtube and it has the audio of our visit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShMBDah7HfA

Gosh darn them. They deleted it b/c it was 5 minutes too long after I spent over an hour uploading it.


----------



## DrGomps

oh sheryl, thats so frustrating!! 

TLH, you sound lime me!! I had to get a private scan 4 weeks early because I am that impateint!! :haha:

K8y!! Can't believe you have reached v day! :dance: Happy 24 Weeks!! :dance:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Can i join im due the 19th nov xx


----------



## MummyCat

Abi, bless you and I LOVE Andrea's idea! (Smart lady!!!) :thumbup:



k8y said:


> blinkin eck guys ......... IM ONLY 24 WEEKS TODAY ! Where did that time go ?

:yipee: :wohoo: congrats honey!!! that's awesome news!! 



sherylb said:


> You say that like you feel like more time should have passed?

I know why you think this... it's because she used the word ONLY... but it's a very British thing to do! (not intentionally to confuse others I promise :haha:) for example... 'You've ONLY gone and done it' The use of the word only means they're surprised. 



sherylb said:


> I asked him when we got there if I could guess before he told us and I was right. Love love love seeing those 3 lines so clearly. I am uploading my scan to youtube and it has the audio of our visit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShMBDah7HfA
> 
> Gosh darn them. They deleted it b/c it was 5 minutes too long after I spent over an hour uploading it.

I just wanted to say this video is fab... I've seen a different link from a different thread and the video is well worth watching as had me giggling through it all! :cloud9: congrats again Sheryl!! xxx


----------



## sherylb

Working on uploading the pieces and then I will post a link to a search I suppose with the parts numbered.

Whew.. hubby is making the video be less pieces so it will upload faster and won't be such a pain to watch.


----------



## diz

Congratulations on team pink Sheryl! 

And another congrats to you k8y for reaching V Day...blooming it's gone so quick!

I'm do a half day at work tomorrow then I'm off for a whole 9 days. The out laws are taking Matt, Noah and I to the Isle of White for a holiday.


----------



## Nyn

haha tlh me too... every scan I ask 'are you sure it's a girl??' about a hundred times, they must think I'm bonkers lol

sheryl - argh how frustrating!! I know what you mean about seeing those 3 lines!!!

Welcome Scarletvixen!!! and congratulations on your little girl!!!

aw diz the isle of wight sounds lovely!! hope it's not too windy!! enjoy the lovely fresh air :)

me, I'm off to bed now.. been feeling little Leia jump around all evening I love it :happydance: night night!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys. My scan went great. got confirmed that Aaryella is a girl lol. All the stuff looked good. but the couldnt get a view of the spine due to the fact that she is breech and has her head torwards my right ribs and feet towards my left side. and she had one arm behind her back and under her bum. My placenta is still lying low :(. its about 0.5cm away from the cervix. so its slowly creeping up. i go back to get the spine and placenta scanned on august 2nd. with all the measurments the ultrasound tech said shes measuring of a due date of 11-25-11. but im keeping it the same since doctor didnt say anything about itt changing!


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure it's just a difference in the standard 14 day O that doctors use and your real O. I O on CD21 so my Kristin measures a full week behind my LMP date according to sonogram calculations.


----------



## mummapie

Finally half baked! 6 days till my scan!!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy half way mummapie!
Happy 24 weeks k8y!


----------



## Nyn

bbygurl glad to hear your scan went well!!!

happy half way mummapie!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow, 24 weeks - congrats K8y!

Congrats Mummapie on being halfway there! In a few days everyone will be halfway :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome ScarletVixen!!! :flower:

Happy 21 weeks Bby... glad the scan went well and that you get to see bubs again! :dance:

Happy 20 weeks Mummapie!! :dance: on the downward slope to having that cute baby in your arms :yipee:

We had a good night with Lottie... took her 2 minutes to give up and go lie on her bed at bedtime, she woke twice in the night and once went back to sleep without fuss, the second it took her about 30seconds to give up and go to bed! :rofl:

So very happy! She also slept until 7:30 :saywhat: lately it's been a 5:30 - 6am wake up from her! :rofl:


----------



## Rhiana79

Hiya,

I'm due 27th Nov - I'm on team yellow. Can I join?


----------



## Scarletvixen

Anyone else finding that time is passing by so quick now? 
Only seems like last week i was thinking its ages before i need to start buying stuff lol now im starting to worry as there is a high chance i will have to be induced at 36wks :baby:


----------



## notjustyet

Yes Scarlet, it's all going so fast! I need to sort out the nursery still and I have a list of things to buy and do before the baby comes along!

Only 16 weeks left for you if you are induced then... exciting!


----------



## alybel

I feel as though time is passing so slow for me....


----------



## Huggles

it's a mixture for me. On the one hand it's passing fairly quickly, on the other it's slow. But for me i know i will only relax enough to buy stuff after 26 weeks (due to losing my son at 24 weeks last year), so it feels like it's taking ages to get there, but it's also going fast at the same time. It's weird.
Just 5 more weeks and i can start relaxing and one more week after that and i can SHOP! looking forward to that day - just wish i could skip the weeks inbetween LoL

Think it'll go fast for me after that.


----------



## alybel

I already have my c-section date of 1 November, so 16 weeks and 4 days to go!!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, that's great that you can count down the days exactly!


----------



## acoro

sherylb said:


> K8Y -- please update me to team pink!! So happy!!!
> 
> Sonogram Pictures!

Congratulations!!


----------



## acoro

Mummycat so sorry you had a scare but glad everything is fine! It can be so scary when you have a scan and they tell you we can't get a picture of something. This happened with my second son; he had a two vessel cord and they couldn't get decent hand/finger pictures in any scan. Luckily the fetal echo and all other organs etc were normal.

Hang in there with the sleeping :hugs:. One thing we had to do with DS2 was stop his naps really early like around age 2 (believe me i didn't want to give up my afternoon rest time and DS1 napped well past this age). He would fight sleeping for 2 hours then sleep for 1-2 hours and be up until 11 at night! We took away afternoon nap and started 7 pm bedtime and it has worked great. He is now 3 and some nights asks to go to bed at 6:30! He sleeps through the night (may wake to pee or fuss a bit some nights) until about 6:30 or 7 in the morning this way. Of course there are days he will fall asleep on the couch or in the car in the afternoon but is fine to be in bed by 7 or 7:30 those nights as well and he still has a "quiet" time most afternoons. I've found with both my boys (age 6 & 3) early bedtime is the way to go. The are early birds by nature so no point delaying bedtime to try and get them to sleep in :shrug:


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Rhiani! :wave: Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## acoro

Congratulations Abi & Pip for the healthy scans!!


----------



## notjustyet

Huggles here's hoping for a quick next few weeks for you, keep yourself as busy as possible and like you say as soon as you reach that 26 weeks you can start to enjoy yourself and get shopping!


----------



## acoro

Wow 24 weeks congrats k8y!! Love that idea Andrea!


----------



## acoro

Scarletvixen said:


> Can i join im due the 19th nov xx

 Welcome welcome!!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

notjustyet said:


> Huggles here's hoping for a quick next few weeks for you, keep yourself as busy as possible and like you say as soon as you reach that 26 weeks you can start to enjoy yourself and get shopping!

I'm definitely trying to schedule something fun each week. Noticed the 3 weeks between these last 2 scans have gone much faster and better than the previous weeks as we had stuff to do (went to see a ballet and watched a movie, and this weekend is breafast with friends and next week is another ballet and then dinner with friends on another night). Having fun stuff ot look forward to every week definitely makes the time go faster and keeps one positive as you're looking forward to fun 'outings'.


----------



## acoro

mummapie happy half way!

Welcome and congrats Rhiana!

Scarlet, I defo feel it is coming up fast only instead of shopping I feel like I have to finish a million things at work before taking leave for a year LOL. I got the crib on sale/early (old crib was drop side so needed to be traded in) and got the carseat on sale last week. I still have all my baby stuff from my first two so bassinet etc is covered. Only problem is all my baby clothes are for boys so if LO is a girl she may have to wear a lot of blue for a bit ;-)


----------



## Nyn

Yey Lottie!! Glad you woke up at a 'reasonable' hour Mummycat :happydance:

Hello and Welcome Rhiana! :)

Huggles I hope the weeks speed by especially fast for you.. bet you can't wait to start shopping!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yay 21 weeks today. i cant wait til november..


----------



## acoro

Congratulations on 21 weeks!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you!


----------



## Huggles

happy 21 weeks bbygurl!


----------



## bbygurl719

think you. Has anyone else been experincing swollen ankles and stiff calfs?


----------



## abbyg

hello november mums to be :) im due 8th november with a boy x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> think you. Has anyone else been experincing swollen ankles and stiff calfs?

I've been getting wicked calf cramps at night, ouch!


Welcome to all the new November mommies!


----------



## DrGomps

welcome Abby, scarlet vixen and rhiana!! 

Huggles, I hope these next weeks go by fast for you!! :hugs: 

Less then a week before I got to california!! Also am having my baby shower on the 23rd, will be 25 weeks by then...didn't want to have too late, because I didn't want to have to travel to california in the third trimester!!...the gifts are starting to pile in!! And I am still going to have one in New york at some point later on. :D


----------



## Tish5478

bbygurl719 said:


> think you. Has anyone else been experincing swollen ankles and stiff calfs?

Oh my - definitely!!! My feet in general, toes, ankles, and also calves!!! They are so swollen by the end of the day. Fortunately they do go back down again overnight but are seriously stiff!! :cry:


----------



## Evale

Hi Everyone! Glad to hear of all the great scans and updates. Looks like :pink: 's are in the lead by 2 on our front page.

Mummycat: looks like our firstborns are only a few weeks apart in age and I'm definitely going through the very same 'bed issues'! Twice she actually went upstairs by herself, got in her bed and went to sleep. I like to recall those rare times on the bad nights, it gives me hope for the future :).


----------



## shortie1990

Hi ladies, haven't been over here for ages!

Has my scan yesterday we're having a girl!!! (due 25th November could I be updated?)

Sooo excited :)


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink shortie!


----------



## MummyCat

acoro said:


> Hang in there with the sleeping :hugs:. One thing we had to do with DS2 was stop his naps really early like around age 2 (believe me i didn't want to give up my afternoon rest time and DS1 napped well past this age). He would fight sleeping for 2 hours then sleep for 1-2 hours and be up until 11 at night! We took away afternoon nap and started 7 pm bedtime and it has worked great. He is now 3 and some nights asks to go to bed at 6:30! He sleeps through the night (may wake to pee or fuss a bit some nights) until about 6:30 or 7 in the morning this way. Of course there are days he will fall asleep on the couch or in the car in the afternoon but is fine to be in bed by 7 or 7:30 those nights as well and he still has a "quiet" time most afternoons. I've found with both my boys (age 6 & 3) early bedtime is the way to go. The are early birds by nature so no point delaying bedtime to try and get them to sleep in :shrug:

Thanks hun... Lottie's routine is currently still one nap a day, we find she actually sleeps better at night if she has her nap during the day. her nap is anywhere between 1 and 2 hours and then bed time at 7:30... she then wakes usually at 6:30... though in winter that stretched to 7:30 and some of these summer days she's been up as early as 5:30... but she's a very good sleeper usually.



abbyg said:


> hello november mums to be :) im due 8th november with a boy x

Welcome and congrats :flower:



Evale said:


> Hi Everyone! Glad to hear of all the great scans and updates. Looks like :pink: 's are in the lead by 2 on our front page.
> 
> Mummycat: looks like our firstborns are only a few weeks apart in age and I'm definitely going through the very same 'bed issues'! Twice she actually went upstairs by herself, got in her bed and went to sleep. I like to recall those rare times on the bad nights, it gives me hope for the future :).

Oh wow... our kiddies are close in age indeed!! :D Bless your little lady!! Lottie too has had moments when she asks for her bed! I LOVE those moments! :haha: 



shortie1990 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been over here for ages!
> 
> Has my scan yesterday we're having a girl!!! (due 25th November could I be updated?)
> 
> Sooo excited :)

Huge congrats hun!!! :dance: and nice to see you about! xxx


Huggles - hope that these next few weeks fly by for you my dear! :flower:

So we have succeeded with the no side on the cot with Lottie. 3rd night and no crying, just climbed into bed on her own and slept (until she fell out the bed at 1ish - Mike put her back in bed after she woke startled) and finally woke up at 6am :dance: Very proud of her, it's a big change, being able to get out of bed!! Next stop... big girls bed!! 

Oh... and we're 24 weeks today! :holly:


----------



## Scarletvixen

21 weeks today :D YAY!


----------



## Nyn

Happy V-day Mummycat!!!! :happydance: and wow well done on the bed transferring!

Shortie congratulations hun and welcome to team PINK!!

Welcome Abby and congratulations on your little boy!!

We went to a friend's house for a bbq yesterday and I stayed up till 2am! haven't stayed up past about 11pm since the beginning of pregnancy haha! had great fun :)


----------



## Huggles

happy 24 weeks mummycat and happy 21 weeks scarletvixen!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 24 weeks Mummy!! Yay for V day!!

Happy 21 weeks Scarlet!!


----------



## abi17

Well my darling fiancé couldnt wait no longer to open the envelope, he lasted all of two days. But I am absolutely delighted to announce we are expecting a baby GIRL. Were so over the moon xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats abi on team :pink: :D


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo Abi and welcome to team pink!

I think this was definitely a pink week more than blue.


----------



## Nyn

Yey Abi!! Congratulations and Welcome to team PINK!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

I have a question i keep seeing people say happy v day. What is v day?


----------



## sherylb

V-day is considered to be 24 weeks and at that point the odds of survival outside the womb start to get better. aka viability day. They get way better at 26 weeks though so I am celebrating at 26 weeks.

It's also more likely that doctors will help save the baby at 24 weeks in a lot of places than at 23.


----------



## you&me

It has definately been a pink week!!

As already said, the medical team will step in to try and help a baby born at 24 weeks or after, which is when they are classed as viable outside of the womb....I personally don't celebrate 24 weeks, or any other pregnancy milestone weeks :haha: not until baby is in my arms..the legacy of having had a preemie and in doing the NICU journey.


----------



## mummapie

if its been a pink week then i hope next week is a blue week (im secretly hoping for a blue bump!) 

heres my wee bump progression also..

[IMG]https://i51.tinypic.com/95qxhw.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sherylb

I think you are carrying higher than I am right now so FXd you get your boy. I saw a girl the morning I had my scan that was 3 weeks ahead and carrying her boy a lot higher.


----------



## mummapie

hmmm interesting! i've had my mum say the same thing (although shes still adament its a girl!) we shall see on thursday!

are we all 20 weeks or over now?


----------



## Shanelley

Hey everyone im Shanelle im Due 18th november with a baby Girl :) I just popped over from teen pregnancy, thought id say Hi :)


----------



## Nyn

wow mummapie what a cute bump!!! :happydance:

Hi Shanelle and welcome! and congratulations on your pink bump hun! :happydance:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hi Shanelle :) xx

Congratulations Abi xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

22 weeks pot pic 

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8426/img00090201107101028.jpg
https://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5834/22wku.jpg


----------



## alybel

Hi Shanelle - congrats on your pink bump!

Nothing new here. Was the last day of school holidays so we spent the day at the beach, middle of winter here and yet it seemed everyone was at the beach enjoying the sun, no one was swimming though. Kids really enjoyed it... Here are a couple of photos I took.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/beach4.jpghttps://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/beach3.jpghttps://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/beach1.jpg





https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/beach2.jpghttps://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/beach5.jpg


----------



## acoro

Welcome and congratulations Shanelle


----------



## Huggles

congrats on team pink abi!

Lovely bump mummapie :thumbup:

Lovely pics alybel :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

Sheryl, your V day is a much better day...but 24 weeks is a turning point. And of course we all want our babies to be full term and healthy so we can take them home right away and not have to go through a NICU nightmare!! I hate ICU's so much, it would be heartbreaking to me!! 

mummapie, lovely bump!!

babyhopes, great bump!

Alybel, your kids are soo cute!! Great photos!!

So DH decided to be spontaneous yesterday and took me to dinner and a broadway show in the city (billy elliot)!! :D Oh and in 4 days I am leaving for california to see my family and for my first baby shower!! :D


----------



## Huggles

I'm totally in agreement with Sheryl on the v-day thing having already had one baby at 24 weeks.

Dr Gomps - lovely that your dh surprised you like that! And yay for almost time for california and a baby shower!


----------



## Nyn

cute bump babyhopes! :happydance:

alybel I love your pics! your kids are so cute :)

DrGomps lucky you!! I love going to shows :) did you enjoy it? And have fun at your baby shower! Kind of jealous, we just don't have anything like that over here!

I actually kinda celebrate silently with myself every week as I pass on to the next week, I think I'll be a lot less stressed though once I get into the 30's :)


----------



## DrGomps

I hear ya!! My friend had both her babies @ ~ 30-31 weeks. They both are perfectly healthy now, but it was a long time before they could come home!! I would hate that! But the important thing is they are find and healthy!! I think @ 24 weeks the chances are pretty low, but it goes up drastically every week. Its just comforting to thing that we can no longer have a miscarriage and there is a chance that our baby might survive, should the worst happen!! But full term :dust: for all of us!! :D

Welcome Shenalley!!


----------



## MummyCat

Great bumps ladies! :thumbup:

Gorgeous pics Aly... :flower:

Andrea, sounds like a lovely evening and YEY for holiday!! :dance:

Re: 24 weeks... I'd just like to clear up, that I celebrate 24 weeks just like I celebrated getting my BFP, getting passed both stages we've lost babies (7 weeks and 10 weeks) getting to 12 weeks, getting to 2nd trimester and how I will celebrate getting to 99 days left to go, getting into 3rd Tri , getting to 37 weeks and getting to due date .... NONE of these mean I have a healthy baby and that all will be okay, but they're little steps that take me closer to the day I get to HOPEFULLY hold my baby in my arms. So that's why I'm pleased when I get to them.

I do completely understand why so many of you don't believe it's a great day to celebrate... but I'm not saying the baby will be fine from this point on. :thumbup:

Hope you're all having a fabulous weekend! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you all for clearing that for me. I feel so behind on all these pregnancy terms since this is my first baby but i see some of u kno even ttho its your first. and mummycat i agree with u about celebrating all those times. i even celebrate each week. i just cant beileve its going by so fast and everywhere i go out in public now i get asked how many months i am. im going to take a belly pic today since im 2 weeks behind on takin them. but wont be able to post it until tomorrow cuz my phone is off for 24 hrs!


----------



## you&me

I'd like to share a photo with you all...my little preemie princess...she was born at 29 weeks christmas day 2005...and is now a healthy 5 year old :thumbup: (we are very lucky and grateful that she is and for the care she received)

This photo she was a week or so old:
 



Attached Files:







Reagan.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babyhopes2010

you&me said:


> I'd like to share a photo with you all...my little preemie princess...she was born at 29 weeks christmas day 2005...and is now a healthy 5 year old :thumbup: (we are very lucky and grateful that she is and for the care she received)
> 
> This photo she was a week or so old:

wow its incrediable how big a strong she grew :cloud9: 
she looks so tiny and fragile in that picture :( xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i celebrated at 8 week (scan) , 13 week (scan) 20 weeks (scan) i will celebrate 
24 weeks,27 weeks (3rd tri) and then 37 weeks :) heck i celebrate every day :) :fool:


----------



## mummapie

oh blimey you&me, i welled up then. we really like reagan as a girls name at the mo btw! so lovely. 

afm, not long till thursday now. im so excited to see baby again! hoping everything is okay. definately thinking he/she had hiccups today, which i havent felt. either that or just punching me. still waiting for my OH to feel anything, we sat for an hour today with his hand on my tummy.


----------



## Nyn

Awwwww You&me thank you for sharing your photo of baby Reagan! Wow she's absolutely beautiful and precious!! and wonderful to hear she has done so well and is a happy 5 year old! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous pic of Reagan you&me :thumbup:


----------



## jengalley

Hey

I've not been on here for ages, great to see everyone is doing well, can you please update my details on front page, I'm due 14 Nov and in team pink! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Got my 21 week anomaly scan on Wednesday - just 2 days away :happydance:
Looking forward to seeing bubs again.
He was kicking and punching me so hard last night while i lay in bed - it was really lovely!
His latest trick though (which is not so lovely) is to stretch himself out and push his head really hard into my bladder! It's rather uncomfy when he does it! Thankfully he normally moves again after a few min, so the discomfort doesn't last long.


----------



## pip7890

lol - looks like your baby and mine are in cahoots. That's Wriggle Bum's favourite trick too. I was so convinced I had filled my bladder to capacity for the scan last week as it was agony to walk - turns out it was his head pressing down hard into it!

Hope everyone is well.

Pip x


----------



## acoro

Hee hee i know they are little buggers with the bladder especially when it is full waiting for a scan LOL 

Good luck on your scans ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh good luck huggles on the scan!!

You & me, thank you for sharing your picture of Reagan, so glad she is healthy now!!! 

AFM...threw up this morning...not sure why...I went for a swim which felt good and now I am feeling light headed and ready to eat...going to try and hold out for lunch...


----------



## Huggles

drgomps - don't wait too long to eat. Rather have a light snack or something in the meantime.
The light headedness could be low bp. My gynae said that bp reaches an all time low at around 24 weeks, and then it slowly starts going up again. I remember having my bp checked last time at around your gestation and it was something crazy like 90/40 :wacko:
The previous night i'd had a terrible migraine and thrown up twice. I woke up feeling super light-headed so went have my bp checked and it came back so low. The pharmacist recommended rehydration solution (even though i wasn't dehydrated). It seemed to work.
My pg friend told me yesterday that raisins work really well for her for low bp - so maybe try a handful of those and some water?


----------



## you&me

We had our 20 week anomaly scan this morning, our baby boy looks perfectly healthy and is above the averge line of measurements...so it is looking like he will be bigger than my last was :haha:

My anterior placenta has also moved up off of my section scar, which is a huge huge relief...although there is loads of scar tissue present, having the placenta moved will reduce risks a bit in theatre this time around.

Hope everyone is well and bumps are being good.


----------



## Huggles

glad your scan went well and your placenta has moved :thumbup:


----------



## Nyn

so happy to hear your scan went well you&me and that your placenta has moved up!! great news :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thansk for sharing that pic of Reagan, You&Me! So tiny and so pleased she is a healthy little lady now!! :hugs: Glad that little man is growing well and great news about your placenta!

:hugs: Andrea, hope you are okay!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nyn

Good luck on your scan Huggles!

and hope you feel better DrGomps :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey heres my picture progressions. first one is from 17w2d and the second one is today 21w3d! its getting bigger.
 



Attached Files:







17w2d.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbygurl719

its not letting me upload this 21w3d pic. i will try to get one to work when i get back have to run to the store


----------



## Nyn

love looking at your bump pics bbygurl!! :)

I've just ordered this: https://www.biocouche.be/detailarticle.php?id=1569&cat=Babylonia&souscat=

what do you think? have any of you got a mexical bola necklace? :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

i dont kno why but it no longer lets me post pictures. my pictures are saving as bmp instead of jpeg like before. so when i find my plug for my computer to camera ill post my pics


----------



## bbygurl719

nevermind i got it to work here is my 21w3d pic
 



Attached Files:







untitled1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

heres another one! its a pain in the butt but i have to go to paint and save it as a jpeg
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sherylb

Your bump is way bigger than mine but it has always been so no surprise there.


----------



## bbygurl719

lol it feels like its huge already but i love it!! i wanna see a pic of urs since we are so close in dates together!


----------



## sherylb

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/F8F6B7A993.jpg 21+4

My O date is a week later than the doctor uses but she was the correct length for the LMP date so I suppose it doesn't matter.

I am also still 6 lbs below my pre-pregnancy weight but have gotten to where I eat a lot more often so I am sure it will start coming on faster.


----------



## Huggles

lovely bump pics ladies!


----------



## notjustyet

Great bumps girls! bbygurl, your bump is bigger than mine too! I still have space for baby to go upwards, I guess coz I have quite a long torso.

I'm going to my first aquanatal class today and my sis is driving an hour to come with me! She's on her maternity leave and is trying anything possible to kickstart labour. Her bf is working lates this week so from 4 onwards she's bored so I think she just needs something to do to take her mind off it (not that that's possible!) so the plan is to have lunch at mine, go to aquanatal, take the dog for a run about in the park (him not us!), then maybe an italian for tea (hers with extra chilli of course). My OH is working late tonight so it works out perfectly. So excited, we only arranged all this this morning! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome bumps ladies! :thumbup:

Notjustyet, hope you enjoy the class and that your sister eventually gets that labour started! 

I'm seeing a friend tomorrow who had a baby girl last week. She is one of those ladies where labour starts and 4 hours later it's over and she has baby in her arms, and 6 hours after that is home! I was in hospital for 3 days in the end and 2 of them were in labour! :rofl: But I'm thrilled she had another good birth and that I get to give her little lady cuddles tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Mummycat, I want your friends labour! Aww that'll be lovely seeing her newborn, bet you can't wait.


----------



## mummapie

Has anyone done a music festival whilst pregnant?
I'm going to one on thursday (straight after my scan and its quite family orientated so im in good hands! and we're in family/quiet camping so REALLY nice loos lol) and ive noticed im packing alot more than i normally would! I'm so excited though. Any tips? i have a little fold up stool to carry so i dont get too worn out and dont get stuck on the floor!


----------



## Nyn

mummapie I havent' done a music festival but i'm hoping to go to a HUGE fantasy festival in September! Thinking of making a pregnant Star Wars Padme dress hehe.. could dress my boys up as padawans haha :) Should be fine :)


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie, I think as long as your are feeling up to it!!

Great bumps bby and sheryl!! :thumbup:

Still feeling crappy today...day too of dizziness and lightheadness...ugh!!


----------



## tlh97990

drgomps i also threw up randomly yesterday. it was strange because i didnt even throw up in my first trimester! i also ended up having a slightly bloody nose afterwards but my little girl found it necessary to continuously wiggle kick and poke body parts into my ribs to let me know she is just fine!


----------



## sweetie_c

Hi please remove me from 1st November and add me to 27th October thanks.

Hope everyone is enjoying their pregnancies not too long to go :happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

cant remember if I asked or not, but can i be updated on the first page, we're team pink due 25th november (and shortie is IE not shortY, my pet hate haha)


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

One of my buddies from the baby I lost at Christmas is due next week. She was told she was having a girl, Sophie, and has been excitedly awaiting her daughter's arrival. She was admitted to hospital yesterday due to bleeding (everything's okay thankfully) and they've told her Sophie is in fact a Daniel!!!

She's currently doing the rounds of maternity shops exchanging pink for blue!

Oops!

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

At least she found out before the baby came?


----------



## bbygurl719

wow sheryl i am bigger than you. and i always feel like my belly is smaller than what its suppose to be lol. ive gained 13-17 lbs since becoming pregnant!


----------



## sherylb

Last I checked I am still down 6 from pre-pregnancy weight. I suppose that's the difference.


----------



## bbygurl719

i was between 95 and 100 lbs when i got pregnant n am now 113lbs 6 more lbs and ill way more than i ever have in my life!


----------



## sherylb

Holy macarel you are a string bean! I think I weighed that in junior high. My ppw is 138 and I am hovering at 132. A bit more than I use to weigh but a good height weight proportion.


----------



## DrGomps

Its interesting how everyone woman is different. 

Have you ladies ever read that its harmful to clamp the babies cord immediately after birth???

https://erinmidwife.com/2011/05/30/omg-you-did-not-just-clamp-out-a-third-of-my-babys-blood-supply/


----------



## Mrs. AJ

DrGomps said:


> Its interesting how everyone woman is different.
> 
> Have you ladies ever read that its harmful to clamp the babies cord immediately after birth???
> 
> https://erinmidwife.com/2011/05/30/omg-you-did-not-just-clamp-out-a-third-of-my-babys-blood-supply/


Interesting article Andrea! There was a thread a little while ago that mentioned to wait until the cord stopped pulsing before clamping it, but now it make so much more sense. I think I'll include instructions about this in my birth plan. :)


----------



## mummapie

pip, that made me laugh, but i bet really rather annoying for your friend! we've bought alot of neutrals so if that did happen to us, we wouldnt be struggling too much!

have any mummies in the UK seen mothercares seseme street range? i grew up watching it so i'm desperate to get some!


----------



## DrGomps

I have had the sex looked at 3 times...so I am pretty convinced its a girl!! Still, what a shock for that poor lady!


----------



## Evale

Nyn- neat, a tiny xylophone welded in that necklace?! I'd have to fight my two year old for it :)

Dr. Gomps- Glad you brought that up here! I also always try to mention delayed cord clamping to people who bring up cord blood donation because as nice as donation sounds, the two can't be done together...and it seems most health care places provide info and brochures on cord blood banking and donation but never delayed clamping...

The clinical studies are interesting and do show clear benefits. Studies about delayed clamping in babies born to mothers with GD are still a little scarce though.


----------



## MummyCat

Woweeeeeeeeeeee Pip... that's a bit of a surprise!! I know it happens... but never come across someone who it's happened to! Hope she managed to get most of it changed over! Bless her!

With Lottie we waited for the cord to stop pulsating and then also donated cord blood. (Our hospital was one of 4 or 5 in the country at the time that would offer the service for no charge obviously) They have to screen your blood afterwards to double check it's suitable but it's supposed to be nutrient rich and very helpful.

Have a lovely evening everyone!! xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Evale, that's interesting... because they still took our cord blood for donation. :shrug: and I thought for sure the cord had stopped pulsating as they asked me if i'd like to wait for it? hmmmm..... I'm a little confused... and hope that they got what they needed or if in fact my cord had completely stopped :shrug: Either way... both Lottie and I are fine :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm...I'm really stumped by this.. You know when you have a memory of how it all happened (although it's a blur - just like my wedding day as it happens so fast) but I'm going to wonder about this all night! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am also interested in both donating cord blood and delayed clamping...

I did find this article that talks about the benefits of each, and basically says you can't have both: https://healthy-mother.com/the-debate-around-delayed-cord-clamping-and-cord-blood-banking

however, elsewhere online I've read that you CAN do both? I'm confused! I guess I'll need to ask my Dr.


----------



## Evale

Mummycat- From what I know (mostly through general CME as obstetrics, hematology, etc. aren't my fields :)) some places still try to collect (especially if they don't have to travel to get the donation and/or if they have strong research affiliations) but the amount they get is usually only enough to possibly do research/testing on (not enough for successful engraftment/stem cell transplant in which case they are thrown out). Some places only bank for transplant units and not research. Despite any of this the majority of donations have to be discarded. It's definitely worth looking into the specifics of how it is done where you all live...which is all over the world on this forum! I think it is great if they will try to do both! Places here won't bother.


----------



## Evale

Mrs. AJ- I'd assume it depends on the specific banking company's experiences with collected unit volumes. It will be interesting to hear the policies from other areas.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! I imagine maybe it was for research then? :shrug: it was all very new when I was having Lottie as it had only been rolled out across 4/5 hospitals in the UK. 

I'll ask some more questions this time round as my first priority will again be waiting for the cord to stop pulsating before it's clamped and cut. 

:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

what do you ladies think about cord blood banking?? Do you think its worth it??? I want to ask my doctor about this and about the delayed cord severing...all interesting information.
As a scientist part of me wants to bank the blood, because you never know whats in the future... but our technology on stem cel based therapies is very limited but may not be in the future...but to help that progress I could also donate...the financial obligation is very significant. 

Evale, your a physician?


----------



## qwk

hello ladies, just checking in to say hi! i've been out of town on the west coast for a wedding the past 5 days. definitely garnered a lot of attention from the fam (it was a family wedding) for being the pregnant lady! it was lots of fun, though i was really tired by the end of the night of the wedding - i stayed up until 1 am, which i'm pretty sure is the latest i've been up the entire pregnancy! couple that with jet lag and i'm surprised i made it lol.

all the talk of v-day and etc., i thought i'd share that my DH was born at 24 weeks - back in the 1970s! so he was quite the miracle baby. he stayed in the hospital for about 90 days i believe. you'd never know it to see him now, he is a big strong man :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone i seen what u said sheryl and theres a reason y i weighed so little. back in 2005 i got really sick was in the hospital for 5 days and went from 118 to 88lbs. been fighting since then to put it back on. tried everything i could to put it back on. finally i got with my fiance and started putting weight on. i went from 90lbs to fluctuating from 95 to 100lbs. and hopefully i keep some weight on after the baby is born. since i want to stay around 110lbs due to being 5'4" i wont look aneraxitic anymore! i dont kno how many people tod me i look anerextic. my ex husbands dad told me tht all the time and made me depressed. even though ive always ate like a cow!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, Amanda that is crazy. I have never had an illness that made me lose weight like that.


----------



## Nyn

I'm 24 weeks!! :happydance: each week I can't quite believe we're that much closer!!

qwk that's amazing your DH was born at 24 weeks in the 70's and he's ok!! amazing!!

wow Pip that must have been a shock for her!!! hope she was ok with the gender change!! what a shock!

ooh Mothercare has a sesame street range?! thanks mummapie.. going to check that out.. there's one in Brussels :)

We'll definitely be waiting for the cord to stop pulsing.. no need to rush anything unless there's an emergency :)


----------



## Evale

DrGomps said:


> what do you ladies think about cord blood banking?? Do you think its worth it??? I want to ask my doctor about this and about the delayed cord severing...all interesting information.
> As a scientist part of me wants to bank the blood, because you never know whats in the future... but our technology on stem cel based therapies is very limited but may not be in the future...but to help that progress I could also donate...the financial obligation is very significant.
> 
> Evale, your a physician?

I am trained as a PA, but am a SAHM until all babies are in pre-school :) So I'm out of the practice loop but try to stay somewhat informed...alot of info out there though:)

Interesting question and like you said, the answer is far from easy for most people! I usually look at the guidelines and reviews (ACOG, AAP, etc) for answers, but on this topic I feel many publications may be a little outdated and/or vague (especially with the technological advancement going on).

My opinion is definitely private bank if you or someone in your family have a personal or family history of disease that is treated with stem cells. If you don't have known history, at this time the chance is remote that you will use your banked blood...but as you said...technology is definitely progressing! 

Then you also have to remember that (although there is progress in these areas) certain diseases can't be treated by autologous (self cord blood) donations and there is about a 25% chance of a match between siblings. Many people who develop a disease and are treated by cord blood transplants find a match through a donor who has public banked. I believe public banked blood is used way more than privately banked blood. So it's great to donate, but I personally wouldn't do it at the expense of early clamping. 

Of course it also comes down to money for many people. 

:wacko: :)


----------



## Huggles

Had my 21 weeks anomaly scan today. Everything looks perfect!
Placenta has moved up nicely (started off covering the cervix) and is now 5.5cm away from cervix :happydance:
Baby is a definite boy and proud of it LoL
Everything measured great. He weighs about 409g now and is approximately 24cm from head to toe.

Here's a pic of baby's foot (already 4cm!) and him lying in a very relaxed pose with his arm behind his head.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks - foot.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









21 weeks - relaxed.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## notjustyet

Congrats Huggles on your great scan. Lovely pics too! x


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 24 weeks to Nyn, Andrea (Dr G) and Joey! :dance: 

Huggles, awesome pics of your little boy! :flower:

Hope you're all well.. I didn't get newborn cuddles today, our catch up has moved to Friday! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda, sorry to hear you were so sick, glad you are doing better now!!

Evale, I am leaning toward public banking...There is no disease that runs in my family that would benefit from stem cells. i didn't even know about waiting to clamp!! Definitely will be requesting that now!!


So happy to make it to V day and I leave for california tomorrow!!! Some of you know that i had a little fall yesterday and sprained my other foot!! This is going to be a rough 3+ months as I am having trouble staying vertical!! Aah!! But I got to visit the labor and delivery department of the hospital I am delivering out, a bit weird!! But the ER wouldn't see me until I got cleared from them that everything was okay obstetrically. And I knew she was fine she was wriggling around like crazy and I listened on my doppler!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

When I looked into it yesterday, I found out that my hospital is not set up for cord blood donation (none in Arizona do, apparently). So I guess that's not an option for me afterall, sadly. But I'll definitely be asking about the delayed clamping. 

Bby, I am sorry that you were so sick, glad that you are putting on weight with the pregnancy!


----------



## acoro

Congratulations Huggles!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you. and congrats on good scan huggles n the lil boy!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Huggles on the little boy :)


----------



## DrGomps

Here is a pic of my V day bumps!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/24WeekBumpsVday.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Something makes me think I am not going to catch up to you in 2 weeks bump-wise, Andrea. :-( Beautiful pics!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL. SHeryl, you never know!! Though I think most of my bump is fat!! :blush:


----------



## sherylb

Who knows. I just know I want some freakin chocolate so I am thinking about making some chocolate chip muffins (just add milk) and sneaking them by DH again. I also took pictures of all the clothes I got for Bella last week and added them to my Nursery Photos album. My mom has already spotted a duplicate outfit that she bought. So I now have full sets of the 3-pieces in 3-6, 6-9 and one on the onesies in newborn.


----------



## DrGomps

love the new outfits!! we have so much clothes for her already!! I doubt she will be able to wear it all!!


----------



## sherylb

I think that was my only shopping trip until DH finds a new job. I made it worth it.


----------



## tlh97990

your pictures make me feel so much better drgomps. im about that size and feel huge!! this is my first baby and i dont know exactly how big to expect to get and have already gained what i feel like is a lot!! my doctor keeps telling me im gaining perfectly and luckily ive had no stretch marks because ive been gradually gaining.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fab bump Andrea! Happy v day and have a great time in Cali!

Love all the little girl clothes, Sheryl :)


----------



## qwk

congrats on the boy huggles!

aaand congrats dr. g on 24 weeks! great bump! :D


----------



## finallyready

So today is my 4 year wedding anniversary. And I had my dr's appointment this morning. I had my scan on Monday and luckily the Dr had the report back already. So I had him write it down on a piece of paper. 

DH and I went out for supper and ice cream....and when we got home....we opened up that little piece of paper that had been burning a hole in my purse all day.....and it's a 
G I R L!!!

:happydance: we are very excited! I'm still in a bit of shock as I was convinced it was a boy. Congrats to those who also recently found out! Such an amazing experience. I feel like a little kid at Christmas.


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo for another new member of team pink! I have washed all Bella's clothes and put her pink bedding on today.  :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Great bump pics Dr Gomps!

Congrats on team pink finallyready and happy anniversary!

Lovely clothes sheryl!


----------



## shortie1990

urghh, is any one else just feeling CRAP???

I feel terrible, ive a few pains in my stomock which i'm assuming are sort of stretching pains, but my word I feel like rubbish!


----------



## mummapie

Just quickly before I'm away for the weekend, I'm carrying a blue bump. Sooooo happy its what I was hoping for!


----------



## Huggles

congrats on joining team blue mummapie!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mummapie! Welcome to Team :blue:

Shortie, I'm with you. I feel like crap today. The left hand side of my pelvis is hurting like hell, I've got middle back ache, my right ribs are so tender, I've thrown up this morning, I'm so tired and I've an outbreak of spots across my chin and cheek. On the plus side Wriggle Bum has been particularly active today and I've felt some good, strong kicks.

I got my MATB1 from the midwife at my scan on 5 July. Just went to give it to my manager and found that I'd forgotten to get it date stamped by the hospital :dohh: I'm not due back there for another couple of weeks so will have to wait until then to get it done. I just want to get my form in and make my application for maternity leave. Roll on 21 October - my last day at work :wohoo:

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 22weeks Sheryl! And lovely clothes!! :D 

Happy 24 weeks for yesterday TLH :dance:
Happy 23 weeks for yesterday Qwk! :flower:

Congrats on :pink: bundle of joy FinallyReady and Congrats on :blue: bundle of fun Mummapie! 

Pip.. sorry to hear about the MatB1 form! :grr: how frustrating! 

Feel better soon Shortie! x

Andrea, have a fab trip to California! Looking forward to your pics! :D x


----------



## repogirl813

congrats on all the pink and blue bumps!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

finallyready, happy anniversary and congrats on team pink!!

Mummapie, congrats on team blue!! 

tlh, I would love to see your bump!! They come in all sorts of shapes and sizes!! I am bigger then my friend who is 32 weeks!! no stretchies yet though!!

Sheryl, I love shopping for her, we have so much clothes, DH wont' let me shop any more...I have my first baby shower next week in california and another one later on in new york, so I should wait until after to see what we actually need!!! 

Leaving for california tonight!! Flight is late (7:45pm-which means I arrive at around 2 am my time), but at least its direct, its the only direct flight from NYC to Sacramento. Afraid my sprained feet will swell up, but they are doing much better today. :D


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: repo, haven't seen you in awhile, how are you?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Andrea, you're flying in to Sacramento?? That is where I grew up, and where my parents still live! Jealous :)


----------



## qwk

congrats on the new pink & blues!

just got back from my regular checkup, ugh i'm getting really tired of being given things to worry about by the doctors. (my practice is midwives and doctors, and i swear, every time i see a doctor, there has to be SOMETHING wrong). this time, the doctor totally misunderstands something in my previous records and starts freaking me out until i finally get through to him that my results are NOT what he is saying they are, at which point he kind of backed off and said something like "oh well i really don't know much about this type of thing" - wtf - then don't talk about it!!

he also told me my placenta apparently was a "little" low at my 20 week scan, so now we will be going back for another ultrasound at 28 weeks. this is fascinating to me since the ultrasound tech who performed the 20 week scan told me i was "perfect, baby is perfect, and everything is perfect." :growlmad: now i'm wondering if i need to call back and talk to them again since i'm supposed to fly in a couple of weeks and i'm not sure if you're supposed to do that with a low lying placenta. HUFFFFFF.

so anyway, i'm praying and hoping everything is fine and placenta will move up (i am guessing that it is not really particularly low. doctors just worry so much about liability that they freak and over-test, in my opinion). i demanded a midwife for my next appointment too, i'm going midwives only after this for all my appointments, regardless!


----------



## repogirl813

drG, alll is good just been soo busy lately! i am still working 50 hours a week but have switched locations where i work so now instead of working 10 minutes from home i work 45 minutes away so i dont have as much time before and after work! 

glad to see everyone on here is doing well and progressing along nicely! i am still trying to upload my scan pic but i have lost the cord i need to upload them, if i dont find it this week i am going to buy another one, will be my 3rd one since i keep losing them!


----------



## notjustyet

Seems like its been an exciting few days! Congrats on the girl finallyready, what a lovely way to find out and congrats on the boy mummapie.

DrG your bump is fab! Mine is nowhere near that size! Enjoy your babyshower and visiting your family. I'd love to be heading off to Cali just now!

Qwk how frustrating is that, I agree midwives seem to know more about what they're talking about! Hope all goes well with the scan anyway, at least you get to see baby again soon.

Its my V day today! Finally! 16 weeks does not seem like a long time, I know the last few weeks will drag though (as they are doing with my sis who is due on 23rd!)

I was at the physio today and they've diagnosed my hip problem as psoas bursitis. And there's absolutely nothing I can do about it until I've had the baby, then I can have electrotherapy. So for now it's just taking it easy (no more aquanatal or gardening or walking up hills!) and taking painkillers when its bad. But I'm still allowed to walk the dog, so long as its on flat terrain.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the new pink and blue bumps and congratz on all the vdays!


----------



## tlh97990

i will put up a picture when i get home from work tonight. one good thing about the bump is now i actually looked pregnant because before i thought i was starting to look chunky.

i had a rough morning when i woke up. my bed just isnt big enough for me, my bump, my boyfriend, and my puppy. my puppy is almost a year and a lab mixed with a rotweiller so hes over 60lbs and finds it necessary to stretch out as far as he can across my legs at night. i woke up this morning with my back killing me, my belly felt like it was getting pulled in all directions and my legs were all cramped up from having no room. my puppy is still my baby though so i cant find the heart to make him sleep on the floor lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ive been slacking here are my scan pics from july 5th 20w3d.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 20e3ds.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound 20w3d.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4









ultrasound girl 20w3d.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nyn

love your bump drgomps!! and have fun in california!

finallyready happy wedding anniversary! and congrats on your little girl!!!

mummapie congrats on team :blue:!!

qwk sorry you're having a frustrating time with it all!! I'm sure you are all fine and everything's perfect if your 20 week scan tech said it is... hope you can still fly!! 

notjustyet happy V-Day!!! and sorry to hear about your hip problem :( hope it doesn't cause you too much pain!

cute pics bbygurl!!

I'm doing ok, spent the day out with OH and the boys at a nature park :) did a bit too much walking but we had a great time so it was worth it!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone i need some help and advice from u guys. my 10 yr old step daughter hates my guts left her father a nasty note about me, About how she hates me and how she hates that were having a baby and how Aaryella is going to take away from hers, her brothers and her sister. She told him she wants him to break up with me and on and on about me. i know alot of u guys are older than me being that i turn 22 on tuesday. i just need some reassurance on how to cope and deal with this. i tried my hardest last night to not show how badly them words hurt me to my OH. But this morning now that he is at work i cant get it of my mind and just want to go find a dark corner were no one can find me and hide forever. all i want to do is cry. i do nothing but good for all them kids. and not only do i have to deal with what she said about me but the shit that there mom says about me.im having a hard time just typing this and am trying to swallow back the tears.


----------



## Huggles

big big hugs bbygurl :hugs:

If their mom says bad stuff about you then that's very probably where the girl heard it. But it also sounds to me like a jealousy issue. She doesn't want to have to share you and her dad with another baby. She wants you to herself. She's scared you won't show her any attention anymore once the baby is here. Having little time with her dad already due to her parents' divorce, she's probably scared that she'll lose out even more once the baby is here.

Maybe what you and your OH can do (give yourself a few days to calm down first), is take her out one day, just her alone, and spend time with her doing nice things (even just a picnic in the park), and sometime during the day start talking about the baby and how she feels about her. And reassure her that she will still be able to spend time with her dad. Maybe make a plan that her dad can still take her out alone for one or two hours each time she visits for one on one time or something. Reassure her that the baby will not take her father away from her, but will rather be a new friend for her.

I'm not sure if any of that helps or makes sense, but that's my suggestion.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh bby, I am sorry hun! I agree with what Huggles said. She seems to be jealous of the new baby (very common!) and is probably repeating things she hears from her mom. I think Huggles suggestion of taking her out, just her, for a special day and allowing her to express her feelings is a good one.


----------



## DrGomps

Bby (Amanda) I agree with what huggles and Mrs AJ said. She is jealous and its very common in this situation I think. Its a shame her mom is so immature and saying these things. I think its natural, especially since it didn't work out with her mom and she sees him happy with you and she automatically thinks he will like his children with you more since he is still with you. 

BTW, I loved you scan pics..

Mrs AJ, what a small world!! I was born in Sacramento, but moved around alot as my dad works for Department of defense ( I lived in Germany and Korea growing up).


----------



## Nyn

Bby I also agree that it's probably stemmed from jealousy and she's more than likely repeating her mum's words. Parents have a huge influence over their kids and I remember parroting what my Mum said even if I didn't fully understand it about everything and anything. I'm so sorry she's hurt you hun, not what you need right now!! hope your OH is being understanding :hugs: xxx


----------



## chelsiosborn

I am due 5th November 2011 - having a pink baby :)


----------



## Nyn

Welcome Chelsiosborn! and congratulations on your :pink: bump!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

I've been having BH contractions for a few weeks now, but with no concern or pain.

The last few days though I've been waking up from dreams of painful contractions to find that I'm actually contracting in bed. They are almost painless, but very obvious contractions..only very slightly achey. I don't remember anything like this happening with my other 2. Am seeing my doc on Tuesday so will be sure she checks my cervix and ask about it.

have any of you experienced anything like this? xxx


----------



## qwk

bbygurl, sorry you're dealing with that! i agree with everything huggles and all the ladies above said! sounds like she is just parroting her mom, which is sad. poor kid stuck in the middle.

nyn - i don't have any experience to be able to help - i'm not even sure if i've ever had a BH contraction, or how to identify them...


----------



## Huggles

nyn - i didn't notice any kind of contractions, bh or otherwise, last time.
But this time i've had bh about three evenings - only 1 or 2 contractions per evening and totally painless (and while i'm awake - never woken me up), but definitely contractions. Good idea to get the mw to check your cervix - fx'd it's all fine and just normal bh :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

bbygurl, I agree with everything that's been said. It sounds like jealousy so you need to make her feel special - allow her some alone time with her Dad and some time with the both of you as a family, she'll come around in time.

Nyn, I wouldn't know what a contraction felt like so I can't help sorry! Glad its painless though, hopefully the doc will be able to put your mind at rest.

I'm trying to be a domestic goddess today and perked myself up with a smoothie this morning, I haven't made one of them since I've been pg. I just haven't had the energy to wash the blender afterwards! OH is at work so I'm sorting the house, luckily it's already pretty clean I just need to catch up on washing, etc. Then tomorrow I'm off to a baby fair and visiting my sister (who's 39 weeks today and wants that baby out!)

What's everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## Huggles

ooh, you just reminded me i wanted to try a banana milkshake recipe i read about.
someone on another forum i'm on said they normally make smoothies with banana's and peanut butter and stuff. Then she said one night she decided to cut up the banana and freeze it and next morning she did frozen banana and peanut butter. And it was a yummy banana milkshake! so i want to try that - just need to buy banana's!


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet good luck with the domestic goddess mission :) I have to tackle the washing today too... boo!

We're going to a bbq at a friends in Brussels this evening so that'll be fun. Dropping off the kids with their grandparents first so it'll be one of those rare evenings without kiddy responsibility!


----------



## notjustyet

Huggles my favourite smoothie is a couple of frozen berries (you can buy cheap bags of them in supermarkets) a whole banana and some milk. So I guess its more of a milkshake than a smoothie. It's so nice! And dead quick. And if you rinse out the blender straight away, it doesn't take so long to clean haha! I ended up doing all the washing and cleaning I expected to get done, so instead of starting on the hoovering me and the dog curled up on the sofa for a nap! Now I aim to get back to it before OH gets back, so he still thinks I'm the perfect wife haha!

Nyn I'm so jealous of you off to a BBQ today, its pouring it down where I am. Have a great day!


----------



## Huggles

i had a bit of an accident rinsing the smoothie maker last time i used it. We bought it at Argos when we were in UK, but now we're back in SA. But it still has a UK plug. So the only place in our house with UK adaptor plugs is behind the tv/dvd machine/home theater system. So i plugged it in there, made my smoothie, no problem. Then i filled the jug with water to rinse it, plugged it in a again so spin the water through so it would clean, and when i twisted the jug to detach it from the base the whole base of the jug twisted off and emptied about 2 litres of water all over the electrics behind the home theater system! eeek, panic stations! We quickly unplugged everything and dried it all and left it all unplugged for about 3 days after that. But dh has since said that if i want to use it again i must either change the plug to SA or buy another adaptor to use in the kitchen!
Good thing i have a stick blender to use in the meantime!


----------



## notjustyet

Haha huggles, i bet that was one of them moments where everything goes slow but theres nothing u can do to stop it from happening. I think getting an adaptor is a good idea! x


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys thank you all so very much. i told my gramma all about it and she reassured me that its her mother saying this stuff to her. i only put a breif of what she wrote on here. There was actually alot more to it. one of the things she said is the reason y ur always broke is because u chose to have a baby at the wrong time.(how does a 10 yr old kno that). but being broke has nothing to do with having the baby at the wrong time it all has to do with her mother. lying to the state about how long she has had the kids and such and such and he is paying 400 dollars a month in child support. aand owes 30,000 dollars in child support back to 2002 when they divorced and they both have had the kids equally thru 2002-present. he started paying child support on both kids when amy was still living in our household. the mother doesnt buy the kids anything with the chold support she spends it all on her bill or for her and her bf to go out when kids arent there. and i think is alot to do with jelousy as well. we have explained to her and his youngest that the time will b spent equally between them all but yes the baby cannot do anything on its own so we will have to be more hands on with her. but anyways i had a rough day yestersday. my eye has been hurting again. so yesterday i went to go to walmart vision center at 8 but they didnt open til 1130. my eye hurt so bad that i couldnt wait that long. then i went straight to the emergency room. they were so nice brought me straight back (the doctor brought me back). got me all checked in and put these eye drops in my eyes that burnd like a mother fer lol. did this glucose test in y eye were they put this thing right on your eye. then he looked with the light in my eye and was having trouble seeing the back of my eye. when he finally seen it he said im not going to do anything else here im going to call an eye doctor cuz the back of your eye doesnt look normal. so after they discharged me i went straight to the eye doctor. i dont kno if you remember but 3 weeks ago i had pink eye in both eyes. the doctor before gave me antibiotic drops for a viral pink eye. and u dont treat viral infections with antibiotics. well when my eye started flaring up again i used the eye drops again and caused my eye to have a toxic allergic reation. so that was all rough. then later when OH got off work we went out to subway and had dinner. when we walked out to leave there was a bad bad accident that happend. i seen the whole thing. this car was doing like 55-60 mph in a 45 mph zone and the other car was turning to go to publix. i heard the fast car slam on his brakes and the squealing of his tires. next thing you see is the suv go up on 2 wheels and plop on its side. OH ran straight over there to make sure guy in suv was okay. and i called 911. after i got off phone with 911 i had to call me mom to calm my self down i was so shakin up. so yesterday was a long horrible day for me. thankfully everyone was okay. i was like the guy in the suv had god looking over him today!


----------



## pip7890

You're having a crap time Amanda. Hope these :hug: help.

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you pip!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, big big :hugs::hugs: Amanda! What a rough day. I hope your weekend gets much much better!


----------



## megz.mummy2be

Hello ladies...feel like I am joining really late but thought I would still drop in and say hello!

I am also due on Nov 7th...its so exciting speakin to other mummies due at the same time :D Hope everybody is doin well! xxxx


----------



## acoro

Welcome and congratulations megz.mummy2be!!

Hi Ladies I'm 23 weeks today, wow can't believe only 17 to go!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## Nyn

oh no Huggles!!! You made me laugh! Glad it wasn't a serious oopsie!

Goodness bbygurl :hugs: you had a rough day!!!! It's such a shame that your step kids mom is using her like that. She shouldn't be saying all this to her. It's going to come back and bite her in the butt when she's older.. kids remember and once her LO is old enough to realise what went on I'm sure she won't be happy. My little sister has bad memories about that sort of thing between my Mum and Dad.. she got it from them both and looking back on it is really mad about it and ashamed of the way she acted because of it :( not cool. I hope your eye gets better soon.. just the icing on the cake you need to make you feel good! :hugs:

Welcome and congrats megz.mummy2be!!

We had a brilliant time yesterday at the bbq. As luck would have it it rained all evening lol, but they have one of those permanent covers over their terrasse so we still enjoyed sitting outside even though it was peeing down around us. Quite fun :) Also found out that our friend that was hosting the bbq is pregnant! so that was great and we spent lots of the time talking babies and bumps :)


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you nyn im feeling alot better about the whole situation. and my eye is feeling much better but still healing!


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda, sorry your having such a rough time!! :hugs:

welcome megzmom & chelsiosborn. 

Huggles, that smoothie sounds great, I love frozen bananas!! 

AFM, vacation is going great, just saw a bunch of family and today going to see a bunch of friends for a bridal shower! :D


----------



## sherylb

I am finally back up to my pre-pregnancy weight and it only took 22 weeks!


----------



## diz

Hiya ladies :flower: I've been on holiday for a week with the out laws. It nearly killed me (or did I nearly kill them...?) :haha: I don't think I could handle another whole week away with them again... I think the hubby and I will have to stick to long weekends if they insist on an other family jaunt! 

Does anyone care to give me the low down on the weeks shenanigans? 

X


----------



## alybel

Just popping my head in to see how everyone is going, seem to have had a few problems logging onto the site lately but could just be the times that I am trying to log on are probably coinciding with the middle of the night for most of you. Going well here, did a fun run yesterday, only 5 km but didn't have too much trouble doing it. Better go, kids are making too much noise to be good.


----------



## Nyn

Hi Diz!! sorry you had a hard week! I think I'd go nuts if I spent a week on holiday with my in laws too lol. A long weekend definitely sounds like the way to go from now on!!

You ran 5 km alybel?! wow! Don't think I could run 500m lol.. well done :)

[email protected] be 25 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## pip7890

Hello

22 weeks today for me. Feeling a little low this week - problems with my ex, teenage son playing up and due date for the baby I lost on Boxing Day approaching. As long as I make sure I don't stay low then all will be well. 

Wriggle Bum is lovely and active and I've even felt a couple of kicks when I've had my hand on my belly. OH can't feel them, although I can feel WB kicking him. He has heard the kicks on the doppler when I've felt them though so we're getting there with the bonding.

Who's planning 3D/4D scans? If so, when are you likely to have them done?

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Happy 22 weeks pip!
Sorry to hear you're feeling low. Lovely that wrigglebum is treating you though :hugs:

We aren't planning to have a 3D scan, although i'm starting to reconsider. They recommend them between 24-32 weeks, with i think 28 weeks being the best time.


----------



## joey300187

Pip we're having a 4d scan not got it booked yet but its gonna be between 26 and 28 weeks as thats when they recommend :) xx


----------



## Meldy84

Hey girlies, just popping in to say hello 

Cant believe i will be 24weeks on friday, the time has flown by, long may it continue 

Hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## acoro

I'm still on the fence about the 3d scan. They couldn't determine gender with my routine scan and I really wanted to know. But with no guarantees that the private scan would yield better results and now with only another 17 weeks to go I think I may want to stay team yellow :shrug:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the responses ladies. I quite fancy a 3D scan. I'll be exactly 28w on my OH's birthday and I thought about treating him. When I suggested it he said no thanks because they always look weird and he'd rather wait and see what baby looks like when he is born!! Still might go ahead though if I can get a good deal. 

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Acoro sorry they couldn't determine your gender. Maybe they weren't skilled enough? When I asked my sonographer before I went he told me only 2x in 10+ years had they not been able to determine the gender.


----------



## acoro

Things are different here...the routine scans are purely for diagnostic value and are covered by our provincial healthcare coverage and performed by registered technologists. They do not "try" to get a gender determination if baby is not co-operating. The important aspects such as cord, all organ development, bone lengths, hands, feet, face are all captured. But since these aspects were quick and easy to obtain during my scan, they didn't prolong the scan to wait for a "potty shot". My first son didn't co-operate in either of his scans where as my second son was more than happy to show it off for us in all his scans. It is luck of the draw really. If my OB doesn't request a second scan my only option is to pay for a private one.


----------



## sherylb

Ah. Yeah my scan was private but well worth the $100 for all that we got with it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm planning on having a 3D scan somewhere between 28 and 30 weeks :) my SIL and friend both had theirs done at 30 weeks and got really good pictures :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'll be 27 weeks when my sister comes to visit, so I'm thinking of doing a 3d scan then. Acoro - I know some of the private places will let you come back for free if they arent' able to tell you the gender, so you could look into that if you decide you want to know. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys. im starting to feel better about all that has happened to me! just wanted to hop in and say hi!


----------



## bbygurl719

Jsut wanted to also say my birthday is 2morrow. my brothers going to come over tomorrow and spend sometime with me. im excited since i dont get to see him very much lately!


----------



## fides

hey, ladies! Just checking in!

Just checked the 1st page - so neat to see the colors coming in!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Huggles

happy birthday for tomorrow bbygurl and glad you're feeling better about things again :hugs:

sunflower - glad to hear that 3D scans at 30 weeks still get really nice pics as that's most likely when we would go as i have a routine scan booked for 28 weeks, and would most likely have another at 32 weeks, so would make most sense to go for 3D inbetween which would be 30 weeks - but i was nervous it would be too late. Still not entirely decided if we will actually go though - both dh and i are pretty settled in our decision not to have one. Jsut recently i've been reconsidering.


----------



## Nyn

I'm having a 3D/4D private scan on the 28th July! at 26 weeks :)

Glad to hear you're feeling better about it all Amanda x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Huggles said:


> happy birthday for tomorrow bbygurl and glad you're feeling better about things again :hugs:
> 
> sunflower - glad to hear that 3D scans at 30 weeks still get really nice pics as that's most likely when we would go as i have a routine scan booked for 28 weeks, and would most likely have another at 32 weeks, so would make most sense to go for 3D inbetween which would be 30 weeks - but i was nervous it would be too late. Still not entirely decided if we will actually go though - both dh and i are pretty settled in our decision not to have one. Jsut recently i've been reconsidering.

My SIL asked the scan place when the best time to go was - her friend had one at 26 weeks and baby still looked a little alien-ish, she went at 30 and baby had its baby chub coming in so looked a lot more like a human baby. They did advise not to leave it much later than 31 weeks as baby can start to engage and then you can't get anything at all :)


----------



## acoro

bbygurl719 said:


> Jsut wanted to also say my birthday is 2morrow. my brothers going to come over tomorrow and spend sometime with me. im excited since i dont get to see him very much lately!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY (tomorrow) :flower:


----------



## acoro

k8y do you mind adding me to the first page

Due November 13th :yellow:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday Amanda!

Hi Fides!


----------



## sherylb

Is anyone else really enjoying the birth stories and announcements section? I have been reading stories for over an hour and can't get enough. It also makes me hopeful that Kristin will be less than 7.5 lb and I can avoid a section.


----------



## Nyn

I love reading birth stories :)

I've also just spent the last few hours watching one born every minute and i LOVE it :)


----------



## sherylb

Nyn -- my tv says that show isn't on again until the 23rd. Are you watching online? I wonder if Netflix has it on instant. That would be great!


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks everyone for the bday wishes


----------



## pip7890

Happy Birthday Amanda!

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you pip!


----------



## Nyn

Happy Birthday Amanda!!!

Sheryl, yeah I've been watching old episodes on the internet.. will find the link and post x

I'm 25 weeks today!! :happydance: and got an appointment in 40 minutes with my gyno, hopefully I'll get a little scan too :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

happy 25 weeks nyn and fx'd you get a scan!


----------



## Nyn

just got back and I did get a little scan :happydance: no photos this time but at least I got to see Leia! soooooo cute!! she's measuring right on target so that's good :)


----------



## Huggles

yay, so glad it went well and you got to see your little princess again!


----------



## mummapie

been away dancing in mud all weekend so this is the first chance i've had to post.
We spent ages in the scan room, as he wouldnt let the lady see all the chambers in his heart, so i was made to go for a ten minute walk and have some sugar to get him moving. Eventually everything that was needed to be seen was seen! heres the pictures from our scan on thursday:

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv242/melepie/IMAG0474.jpg

https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv242/melepie/IMAG0475.jpg

We have decided to name him Reuben, as all the way through the pregnancy he's been our little Roo. Middle name will most probably be George, as that was my great grandpa's name.


----------



## Huggles

lovely pics mummapie!


----------



## notjustyet

Aww they are cute pics mummapie and I like the name. At least he has his nickname sorted already! 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow and OH can come to this one so hopefully they will use the doppler so we can have a listen to babys heart. Anyone else shattered? I have bursts of energy where I can get loads done (washings all up to date, as is cleaning around the house) but then will crash and burn big time. Definitely nowhere near as bad as first tri though.


----------



## qwk

great pics mummapie! glad the scan went well too :) love the name reuben!

happy birthday bbygurl :) :cake:

congrats on 25 weeks nyn! it's hard to believe we've gotten this far!!

notjustyet - oh yeah, definitely so tired unless i get 10-ish hours of sleep (which is really hard to come by). if i get more like 8, i drag all day!


----------



## mummapie

I'm exhausted today, but i think thats from a long weekend walking and barely sleeping! I was meant to have gone into town this morning but its getting later and later and i've only done household chores. My nan just came round for a cup of tea too so i got waylaid talking babies with her. Shes very excited about being a great nanny!


----------



## Nyn

mummapie cuuuute pics!!! and I like your name choice too :)

am exhausted too hun. Just woke up from a nap and still shattered. I find it depends on the day..I never know how I'm going to feel when I get up.


----------



## Huggles

ANyone else finding their bumps starting to feel really heavy?
mine's not even all that big yet, but there are days when it just feels so heavy like i have to hold my hands under it to hold it up all the time or something. No idea how i'm gonna feel when it actually gets big like after 30 weeks!

Bizarrly enough both these pics were taken the same day - i think the first one i was pullnig my tummy in, and the second one was relaxed.
 



Attached Files:







21 week bump.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1









21 weeks 2011.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lila_in_Love

Hello ladies :wave:

I hope you dont mind if i join you. Im due on the 15th November with a little girl :pink: and i would love to make some new friends. Im a really friendly person but for some reason i dont seem to actually have many friends :(


----------



## k8y

hello lisa... ive added you to the front page, Im sure you'll make some friends in here. Everyone is lovely. Congrats on your little girl, Im also expecting a girly. yay excited !


----------



## Lila_in_Love

Thank you, i really am excited but i feel like there is soo much to do and so much to buy before she arrives. I want everything to be prepared and ready when she comes.
Im just finding i need more money and more time to do it all lol


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you guys for all the bday wishes!


----------



## Nyn

Huggles I know what you mean about the bump getting heavy!

Hi and welcome Lisa! Welcome to team pink!!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Lila! Welcome.

Huggles, that's the conversation I just had with my SIL. I went back to the gym today (I've not been since just before the miscarriage) and my trainer got me in the pool for a while. I had great fun swimming using floats (I'm not allowed to do breaststroke because of the PGP) and resistance exercises. It felt absolutely great and I didn't have a moment of pain in my pelvis, although I did feel a couple of pulls around the bottom of my uterus as I was holding my pelvic foor in. However, when I emerged from the water I felt like a ten tonne weight had just landed on my tummy. I couldn't believe how heavy I felt around my middle. It was a real struggle wading out of the water.

I mentioned it to my SIL and she said she experienced the same after aqua natal classes and apparently it is quite normal. I'm looking forward to getting back in the water again and taking some of the pressure off my back and pelvis.

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Lisa, welcome!! Congrats on the girl bump. Yes, everything is going so fast and there is so much to get and do before November, exciting though!

The bump is really heavy lately Huggles, some days its heavier than others too. If it's like this now, imagine how bad it'll be in a few months! 

Glad to know I'm not the only one who has a nap when I get the chance - I can't sleep through the night at the moment because of the frequent loo trips, hunger pains (ended up having cereal at 3am the other day!) and hip pain.

I do like to have a good moan about all these pregnancy problems, but at the same time it's the best thing that's ever happened to me. I feel so changed by it all already, I'm so excited to meet the little bubba!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Welcome Lisa! We have the same due date, except i am having a little boy! :)


----------



## sherylb

Welcome Lisa! I am 2 days off from you and also having a girl!


----------



## abi17

Hi all, nice to read how your all getting on. Congrats Lisa on expecting a little girl, I'm also expecting a girl too I can't wait  and I'm due the 12th so not to far from you. Everyone on here is lovely and I'm sure u will make some friends. 
Is anyone else having braxton hicks? I rang my midwife earlier and apparently this is what I'm having, I didn't even know what they were till I rang her lol. And my little girl actualy moves my whole stomach now when she kicks it's amazing, il try and upload a video. My baby shower is the 4th september my mum and dans mum are arranging it, I can't wait I'm so excited, my mums only told me the day though and I'm not allowed to mention it to anyone else, I'm so nosy so I'm under strict instructions. And also it looks like were going to have to move in to my parents my OH has a job down there and we currently have no where to go, other than there. I wanted to move close to them cz of my medical condition and how it sometimes effects me, having a new born baby ( feeling so homesick) and also my dads offered me a part time position at his company doing accounts. Luckily my parents have been very lovely about the whole situation and have offered us the whole top floor, it's a 3 story house so we can still have out own space. I really grateful just a bit upset we have to move in, I loved having our own house I no it's for the best it's just frustrating, hopefully we will have found somewhere before bump arrives x


----------



## qwk

phew ladies, i think i've just lost my mind and gone way out on a limb re: my cloth diapers lol. this may all sound like gibberish but i've decided to buy bamboo fabrics (terry outer, fleece "soaker" part, and velour for the inner) to make 36 pre-fold diapers (these are the absorb-y diapers that are either pinned or snapped closed with a plastic thing called a "snappy" that go inside a waterproof outer) for our baby. 

this was in no way part of my plan until today, as i had been planning to just buy cotton ones... but started reading about the benefits of bamboo and this is where it got me!

i would have just bought them, but i can make them for less than half the price. these are essentially what i'm talking about, if you are still following along with my ramblings - https://www.otterblotters.com/i_70/Bamboo-prefold-cloth-diapers.htm . but i can make them for so much less!

so i am in for some tedious sewing of rectangles of fabric in my near future. oh i am crazy. and a little delirious after looking at fabrics for the past several hours!

hope everyone is doing well ;)


----------



## pip7890

Lol. What are you like? Dedicated or what? I'm just trying to get my reusables in the sale. I've got 5 so far but think I need another 10!!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Pip - I know just what you mean about getting out of the pool. I was on holiday last week and did a lot of swimming, and loved the feeling of being weightless (little one liked it too, she was kicking all the time in the pool) and then the minute I climbed out it was like BOOM, huge heavy weight on my front. I guess we just get used to carrying it around all day and it's only when it's gone for a minute we realise how much we've got up front! xx


----------



## Nyn

abi welcome to the braxton hicks club! I've been getting them for some time now... our bodies slowly starting to get us ready!


----------



## Lila_in_Love

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome :)

How much has everyone got ready for their LO?

we've got a pushchair, cot, some clothes and bibs and a few packs of baby wipes. I still feel like there is so much to buy. We want to get a moses basket, a wardrobe and drawers for her clothes and then all the bits and bobs like nappies, bottles, formula, blankets and more clothes and theres probably other things ive not even thought of. I feel so unprepared. Im also quite worried becuase im going to have to put a lot of things on my credit card which i dont like becuase we just dont have any money.


----------



## pip7890

Hi Lisa

I've managed to buy most of my stuff second hand or in the sale. There is very little I have paid full price for. In fact, come to think of it, just one thing - a toy which attaches to the handle of a car seat or pram! 

We've got the travel system, a playmat/gym, some reusable nappies, lots of 0m-3m clothes, some newborn clothes (OH was a big baby so I'm waiting until I approach my due date to see how big baby is likely to be), some 3m-6m clothes, baby wipes, changing bag, bottles (just in case I can't breastfeed this time as I've had a couple of breast reduction operations since my DS was born), some blankets and some toys. 

We know which cot we want, we've been promised a moses basket, and we still need to get more nappies and bathing stuff as well as bedding. 

Pip x


----------



## acoro

Welcome to all the new November Moms. Wow qwk i can't believe you are making all your own prefolds, that is great! I have all my dipes from DS2 that I can't wait to use again but they are mostly one size pockets w/ MF inserts. I do have some very cute terry and others with wool soakers but I just found we ended up using the pockets all the time :shrug:

Let's see pics of those dipes you are making!!


----------



## qwk

pip - seriously, i don't know what's wrong with me, it's like i'm nesting on some different astral plane 

acoro - i think i'll probably start a journal with pics of the stuff i've been making for baby, as he is already amassing quite a collection of handmade items - both from me and from my mom! just put in the order for 1/3 of the fabric to make the prefolds. 

meant to say before - congrats and welcome to the new ladies! sounds like everyone is getting stuff in order... though it's definitely overwhelming! we started looking at camcorders yesterday. so many things to think about...

24 weeks today! :dance:


----------



## Nyn

qwk - you are a motivated lady!! good luck and post some pics when you're done!!

Lisa - sounds like you're already doing pretty good with the planning and pre-buying :) We've got all the big stuff already from the other 2.. bed, double buggy, car seats etc... I've bought some clothes as this is our first girl.. she can re-use some of the boys stuff, but I am stocking up on lots pink and flowers and frills!! The only big thing we need is extra cupboard space.. my Mum has offered one of hers so we just need to pick it up :)


----------



## fides

qwk, that is so neat that you are making your own prefolds!! and here i thought i was doing okay by working on my pocket stash via diaperswappers & ebay, lol! congrats on 24 weeks!


----------



## sherylb

There's a girl that I went to high school that is giving me her baby girl clothes and whatever else I want of her equipment, etc. Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow that is some dedication qwk, awesome!

We haven't got much yet - I bought a pack n play, breast pump, diaper bag...just random things! But my mom offered to buy a travel system so we should be getting that soon too. So much left to do!


----------



## babyhopes2010

someone asked me how many weeks i was.Then said oh not long now

:wacko: <----------this was my face


----------



## mummapie

so awesome that you're making your own prefolds qwk. I'm tempted to buy re-useables but i think we will wait until 2 or so months after baby is born.


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2010 said:


> someone asked me how many weeks i was.Then said oh not long now
> 
> :wacko: <----------this was my face

Does that worry you?  I am counting down the 3.5 months to finally having our baby girl here.


----------



## bbygurl719

just stopping in to say hi!


----------



## you&me

:wave: Hope everyone and bumps are okay.


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherylb said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> someone asked me how many weeks i was.Then said oh not long now
> 
> :wacko: <----------this was my face
> 
> Does that worry you?  I am counting down the 3.5 months to finally having our baby girl here.Click to expand...

iv wanted nothing more for 3 yrs :haha:
it just still seems that its not real and not happening:cloud9:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi and hope all of you are feeling well!!!! I cant believe a year ago i was in this forum for november sparklers!!!! My lo is 9 months on the 24th, time goes crazy quick....warning you now :D


----------



## tlh97990

yesterday at work one of my patients asked me when i was due. i looked at her like i had no clue what she was talking about. it was early and i wasnt completely with it yet but she started apologizing saying she thought i was pregnant and i was like oh im due in november sorry. i felt bad but i must admit the look on her face was pretty priceless!!

next weekend im having one of my baby showers with my family 2 hours away. im really excited because ive been snooping on my registry to see what has been bought already and someone has already gotten a high chair, a travel system, a bouncer, an activity mat, and a bath. my mom's boyfriend bought a crib for me a few weeks ago so we're pretty much not going to have to buy any of the big stuff which is a HUGE stress reliever!!


----------



## Nyn

tlh97990 said:


> yesterday at work one of my patients asked me when i was due. i looked at her like i had no clue what she was talking about. it was early and i wasnt completely with it yet but she started apologizing saying she thought i was pregnant and i was like oh im due in november sorry. i felt bad but i must admit the look on her face was pretty priceless!!

:rofl: and excellent that you'll be getting lots of the stuff you want!

I know, can't believe it's 3.5 months till our little ones are here!! stillf eels like ages away though...


----------



## qwk

very cool tlh! we just released our registry list as our shower is not for a few more weeks, we feel very thankful and blessed to have generous family members!

so to the ladies that are a little bit ahead of me, i keep reading that there is some huge growth spurt around 24-26 weeks - have you guys noticed anything? I've also read that you may feel less movement due to the growth spurt, have you experienced that?


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your baby shower tlh! sounds like some great stuff has been bought!

i just booked a 4D scan! We weren't gonna have one, but then i belong to a few websites that offer really great deals on things, and today's deal was a half price 4D scan! So dh and i decided to go for it and i bought the voucher and made the booking - saturday, 10 sept at 10:30 :D
I'll be 29+2 so hopefully baby will be starting to look chubby by then.


----------



## acoro

Hi Mummies! Hope all is well with everyone. Trying to stay cool here, we are expecting a high of <gulp> 48 C here today....:dohh:

Stay cool if you are affected by this terrible heat wave.


----------



## Huggles

qwk - i haven't reached that point yet, but i'm fairly sure my bubs has had 2 growthspurts already and both times there seemed to be less movement during those 2 or 3 days. Still enough movement for me not to worry, but not as much as other times.


----------



## acoro

Enjoy your baby shower tlh! 

Very exciting about the 4D scan Huggles!


----------



## joey300187

huggles is it a chain branch that has the offer on? xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i have a friend who is also due in november from back when i was in middle skool and she posted a pic of her 25 week belly on facebook and omg she had a growth spurt i look at it and wish it was my belly lol


----------



## Nyn

qwk, I haven't noticed a growth spurt.. although Leia is moving a lot less today than usual.. don't know if it's related or not? I thought I was too far along to need a doppler but am starting to think that it would still be useful. I stressed out this morning when I didn't feel her move for a few hours..

Huggles great that you got a special offer on the scan!! bet you can't wait :)

acoro, yikes that's serious heat... makes me want to lie in a cold bath! do you have air con?

It's national day in Belgium today so this evening we're going to a fair and there will be fireworks later on. It's raining though (nothing new in Belgium) so hope it isn't too wet!!


----------



## sherylb

Amanda I don't think you have any reason to be jealous given that me (and I am sure some others) are jealous of your bump. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I love your butterfly Sheryl.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Dang you are fast! Your friend puppycat told me where to get it.


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah i just dont feel like i have a bump yet!


----------



## pip7890

Trust me Amanda, your profile pic is doing a very good impersonation of a lovely pregnant lady with a gorgeous bump. You look perfect.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

How do you seriously think you don't have a bump? Maybe you don't look 9 months but in all the pictures you show us you look well ahead of where I think average is.


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you guys!


----------



## qwk

thanks for the input ladies, i guess i'll just have to wait and see if he slows down a bit in the next couple of weeks!

also i started a "journal" to put pics of the baby-stuff i'm making - aptly titled qwk's baby stuff :)


----------



## fides

qwk, i am VERY impressed!! LOVE the dipes!!! well done!


----------



## Huggles

joey300187 said:


> huggles is it a chain branch that has the offer on? xx

Joey - I'm not really sure what you mean by a chain branch, but I think they are a private company? Think they're only in my city though. But it's here in South Africa.



Nyn said:


> It's national day in Belgium today so this evening we're going to a fair and there will be fireworks later on. It's raining though (nothing new in Belgium) so hope it isn't too wet!!

Hope you had a lovely evening at the fair!



qwk said:


> also i started a "journal" to put pics of the baby-stuff i'm making - aptly titled qwk's baby stuff :)

Wow, the stuff you've made is amazing - very impressed!


----------



## babyhopes2010

I have IBS and the last week its been really bad :cry: one minute im ok and next im on loo for an hour :(
also my hip feels like it keeps locking.and sometimes when i move it i get shooting pains.iv called up work sick which i hate to do cos it lets people down :( I felt my boss didnt believe me :(


----------



## Huggles

big hugs babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

aw babyhopes hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

well, we didn't go to the fair in the end as it was pouring with rain, I don't even know if they did the fire works? oh well... 

I had a good look at my belly in the mirror last night and it's definitely grown over the last week! I definitely look pregnant :happydance:


----------



## joey300187

ahh i see, thanks anyways was just trying to bag myself a bargain hehe xx


----------



## acoro

Nyn said:


> acoro, yikes that's serious heat... makes me want to lie in a cold bath! do you have air con?
> 
> It's national day in Belgium today so this evening we're going to a fair and there will be fireworks later on. It's raining though (nothing new in Belgium) so hope it isn't too wet!!

Yes thankfully we have central air!

Hope your national day was enjoyable Nyn!


----------



## acoro

babyhopes2010 said:


> I have IBS and the last week its been really bad :cry: one minute im ok and next im on loo for an hour :(
> also my hip feels like it keeps locking.and sometimes when i move it i get shooting pains.iv called up work sick which i hate to do cos it lets people down :( I felt my boss didnt believe me :(

Sending you :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

23 weeks today yay!!!


----------



## acoro

yea bbygurl congrats on 23 weeks!!!


----------



## Huggles

happy 23 weeks bbygurl!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I hope you feel better soon babyhopes :hugs:

Happy 23 weeks Amanda!

I've been having random braxton hicks contractions the past few days, not painful at all but definitely a weird sensation! I've also been getting much stronger kicks - DH was able to feel a few this morning, it was awesome! :)


----------



## repogirl813

hope everyone is doing well!!!! we are all past the halfway point and feeling our babies move more and more every day!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here u go 24 week big fat bumpy pic lol

https://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3239/24wkt.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

bbygurl we're due on the same day aren't we - 23 weeks and 1 day for me too! :)


----------



## alybel

Just thought I would show an updated belly pic, I don't think I have grown much in the last few weeks, here is me tonight at 25 weeks.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/25weeks.jpg


----------



## Nyn

happy 23 weeks bbygurl!!!

Great belly shots ladies.. I need to do another one of mine.. it's grown a lot!!

My OH has felt bubs move too now, it's brilliant. And ds1 too :)

Had a horrible nights sleep last night.. can't get comfy and my heartburn was at an all time high too.. kept half vomiting acid.. not fun :(


----------



## mummapie

Anyone thinking of getting a sling? I really like kari-me wraps but i dont know if £45 is alot for what it is? Our buggy cost us £40 lol. I would really like one considering i'll be using public transport alot and they're meant to be brilliant for breastfeeding.


----------



## abi17

Congrats bbygurll, I'm 24 weeks today so it's officially v day. Congrats to all the other mummy's too due on the 12th November x


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump alybel!

Happy 24 weeks abi.


----------



## Nyn

I have a wrap! I've got this one (the exact one is the 4th column, 4th one down.. greeney blue stripes)

https://www.ellaroo.com/index.php/products/ellaroo_wrap

ordered from that site too.

I LOVE it!! Used it with ds1 and ds2. Great for when you're out and about, I always took it even when we took the buggy too as it's great for breastfeeding while keeping your hands free (talk about multi-tasking lol) and if LO needs a cuddle but you still want your hands free. Great too for if you go places that's tough for buggies.. I would HIGHLY recommend one, and I know this particular make is brilliant. I've also lent it to a friend and she used it for a few months so it's had loads of use over the last 5 years and it's still as good as new. Not stretched out or anything. :flower:


----------



## Nyn

and happy V day abi :) just noticed your due date is my sister's birthday :)


----------



## you&me

Heartburn has started kicking my butt :dohh:

I have a couple of slings, got to practice with my moby wrap for the breastfeeding position, bought it so I can be hands free for Amber whilst still feeling chunks.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy v day Abi!


----------



## pip7890

Happy V day Abi. How are you feeling? Hope the specialist is keeping an extra close eye on you. My SIL is currently in hospital having dialysis. It looks like she might have a match for the kidney donation but it is unlikely to take place until the end of the year. She's having headaches again now but we don't know how much is to do with her IIH or her kidney failure.

Pip x


----------



## abi17

pip7890 said:


> Happy V day Abi. How are you feeling? Hope the specialist is keeping an extra close eye on you. My SIL is currently in hospital having dialysis. It looks like she might have a match for the kidney donation but it is unlikely to take place until the end of the year. She's having headaches again now but we don't know how much is to do with her IIH or her kidney failure.
> 
> Pip x

Hi pip, 
I'm sorry to hear about your sister in law, headaches, dialysis and being in hospital... Fun is she having to stop in or just go 4 times a week like my FIL, at least a match might be available that's fantastic news  the specialist I was seeing was crap tbh so iv gone back to my old neurologist and he's now in control of my care and il continue too see him when I'm not pregnant. Got another lumberpuncture booked in for 28 weeks that will be my final one to determine whether I'm having a c section or they will let me try and have 
a natural birth. I'm struggling with my headaches again they want me to take amtriptyline again now I'm viable but it's not happening at least till 28 weeks when the chances my little girl will be ok. I'd rather be in pain, determination has took over now. How is everyone in your family coping? How are you?
Abi xx


----------



## pip7890

abi17 said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Happy V day Abi. How are you feeling? Hope the specialist is keeping an extra close eye on you. My SIL is currently in hospital having dialysis. It looks like she might have a match for the kidney donation but it is unlikely to take place until the end of the year. She's having headaches again now but we don't know how much is to do with her IIH or her kidney failure.
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Hi pip,
> I'm sorry to hear about your sister in law, headaches, dialysis and being in hospital... Fun is she having to stop in or just go 4 times a week like my FIL, at least a match might be available that's fantastic news  the specialist I was seeing was crap tbh so iv gone back to my old neurologist and he's now in control of my care and il continue too see him when I'm not pregnant. Got another lumberpuncture booked in for 28 weeks that will be my final one to determine whether I'm having a c section or they will let me try and have
> a natural birth. I'm struggling with my headaches again they want me to take amtriptyline again now I'm viable but it's not happening at least till 28 weeks when the chances my little girl will be ok. I'd rather be in pain, determination has took over now. How is everyone in your family coping? How are you?
> Abi xxClick to expand...

Thanks Abi. She's relieved she's finally getting dialysis as she needs some quality of life. I think it's been harder for my little brother (her husband) and their kids as they've had to watch her decline before the hospital would consider dialysis. If today's dialysis goes well she'll be out tomorrow, otherwise it might be Monday or Tuesday.

Are you treating your IIH through LP only or with medication? My SIL has a shunt fitted which drains the fluid for her. Is that something you might be able to consider for after the baby comes? It might make it easier for you rather than having LPs and low presssure/high pressure headaches.

I understand your reluctance to take any medication during pregnancy. I think it is right to listen to your doctors, but ultimately you have to go with your gut instinct.

Take care.

Pip x


----------



## abi17

pip7890 said:


> abi17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Happy V day Abi. How are you feeling? Hope the specialist is keeping an extra close eye on you. My SIL is currently in hospital having dialysis. It looks like she might have a match for the kidney donation but it is unlikely to take place until the end of the year. She's having headaches again now but we don't know how much is to do with her IIH or her kidney failure.
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Hi pip,
> I'm sorry to hear about your sister in law, headaches, dialysis and being in hospital... Fun is she having to stop in or just go 4 times a week like my FIL, at least a match might be available that's fantastic news  the specialist I was seeing was crap tbh so iv gone back to my old neurologist and he's now in control of my care and il continue too see him when I'm not pregnant. Got another lumberpuncture booked in for 28 weeks that will be my final one to determine whether I'm having a c section or they will let me try and have
> a natural birth. I'm struggling with my headaches again they want me to take amtriptyline again now I'm viable but it's not happening at least till 28 weeks when the chances my little girl will be ok. I'd rather be in pain, determination has took over now. How is everyone in your family coping? How are you?
> Abi xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Abi. She's relieved she's finally getting dialysis as she needs some quality of life. I think it's been harder for my little brother (her husband) and their kids as they've had to watch her decline before the hospital would consider dialysis. If today's dialysis goes well she'll be out tomorrow, otherwise it might be Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Are you treating your IIH through LP only or with medication? My SIL has a shunt fitted which drains the fluid for her. Is that something you might be able to consider for after the baby comes? It might make it easier for you rather than having LPs and low presssure/high pressure headaches.
> 
> I understand your reluctance to take any medication during pregnancy. I think it is right to listen to your doctors, but ultimately you have to go with your gut instinct.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

They have spoke about a shunt, but I really not keen on the idea, I'm only 21 and I'm going to have a new born baby, I don't no I'm just not sure, it's such a huge decision. I was on medication too, alot of it before getting pregnant but I have tried to stay off it to protect bump. I'm just looking into getting back to work now I have officially finished university. I feel like there's not much help available to me, I struggle with my headaches n a daily basis and now I'm too far to get a new job and get maternity pay if I finish or job seekers if I don't as my fiancé works I don't think I'm entitled to it anyway. It must be awful for your brother but at least the hospital are finally doing something to increase her quality of life. I do know I prob should take medication but I don't want to put my daughter at risk at all if I can help it. She's so important and has kept me strong when My pain has been horrendous it just doesn't feel fair to put her in danger now. 
Abi x


----------



## mummapie

Thanks for the advice Nyn! I was looking at ellaroos. I'm definately going to get one, or as my mum keeps asking what she can get as a present, tell her lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

we chose names x


----------



## joey300187

really lovely names there hun xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

joey300187 said:


> really lovely names there hun xx

thanks :) it only took 3 years to chose haha


----------



## joey300187

lol we had a girls name for about 4 years lol. bout 6 months ago hubby met one of my old neighbours who happens to have the same name and he said "no way am i calling my daughter that now!" lol. (she is a nightmare tbf lol). obv that doesnt matter for us at the mo but we've never agreed on a lil boys name and time is so running out! lol xx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone. i got a ?. I think last night i was having braxton hicks. but not sure if they are suppose to hurt. so any of you have had braxton hicks are they supppose to hurt?


----------



## Nyn

you&me hope the heartburn is ok.. mine is terrible.. back in full force like with my other 2 pregnancies. I'm back to sleeping in a half sitting up position and trying hard not to use too much antiacid.. although what I would do without my Maalox I don't know!

mummapie, you're welcome :) great gift idea for your Mum to give you.. something that you'll really appreciate and use a lot!

babyhopes lovely name choices!! wow 3 years?! and I thought we took ages to choose!

bbygurl - braxton hicks can be totally painless or really painful. Right now and for the last few weeks I've been getting painless ones. You know it's a BH contraction if your uterus goes all hard and it feels like the muscles are all tight. Just sit down and relax. If they're painless they're fine.. if you start getting pain with them then call your doctor as it's a bit early for that. Also if you get more than 6 in an hour give your doc a call. Best to check you've not dilated at all. It's usually a sign that you're doing too much either physically or emotionally. It can also though just happen like that.. just your body practicing. However, towards the end it's totally normal for them to hurt. For about 2-3 weeks before ds2 was born I had really painful ones. the last week it hurt so much I had to stop walking if I was out. And that's why when I did go into labor I didn't realise it till established labor.. thought it was still BH lol! 

Had a food orgy today at my Step-Dad's lol.. steak, spare ribs, chicken wings, roast potatoes and salad. Delicious!!! and a raspberry tart to finish off. Yum yum. Went for a long walk afterwards, which was maybe a bit too long, am exhausted, but was a fun day :)


----------



## abi17

Bbygurl, mine are completely painless but I was told if they did get painful or I had more per hour to phone the labour ward (being past 24 weeks) otherwise phone my midwife. I'd ring just to be safe, I didn't even Joe what they was till I phoned my midwife. Let us know how you get on if you do decide to ring. 
Babyhope, so happy for you you've finally been able to agree on names, me and my fiancé are still trying to decide. We don't want to pick her name before she's here but the only name we like is arabella joy. Joy or may for a middle name as there family names. Joy goes back three generations so I'd rather have that.

Any ideas on other names? 
Thanks in advance 
Abi x


----------



## notjustyet

Sounds like you had a great day Nyn, I like the sound of all that BBQ food! 

I went car shopping today and finally got one (mine broke down in Jan and we've been doing without since) it's exactly what I wanted. Then we went to Nandos to celebrate! then when we got home we took the dog down the beach so he could be spoiled a bit too, and it turns out there was some huge kite fair there. All the crowds were out! So we had an ice cream and watched that. Such a great day! 

I'm also not feeling too bad that it's Sunday night already, I only have 5 more days at work then I'm off for a week. And I have a feeling my sis will have her baby this week, I'm hoping so anyway. She has 10 days left till she'll be induced!


----------



## babyhopes2010

if i werent team yellow id never pick name b4 theyre born but since we dont know the sex itll be one name or other :)


----------



## abi17

Babyhopes I hope I didn't offend you, that wasn't my intention. we was originally staying team yellow, but my darling fiancé had other ideas we had picked; Benjamin Daniel and arabella joy but now I no she's a little girl I don't want to set my heart on that n then to change my mind at last minute and have no other name for her, I'm so indecisive. Lol sorry again :-( x


----------



## babyhopes2010

abi17 said:


> Babyhopes I hope I didn't offend you, that wasn't my intention. we was originally staying team yellow, but my darling fiancé had other ideas we had picked; Benjamin Daniel and arabella joy but now I no she's a little girl I don't want to set my heart on that n then to change my mind at last minute and have no other name for her, I'm so indecisive. Lol sorry again :-( x

no of course u didnt :hugs: i meant i know what u mean picking one name.like for example if girl altho id def chose name eve i would feel uncomfortable calling her EVe.i just call mine baby lol or limey


----------



## abi17

Oh good  I keep calling her princess or baby girl. Shes missy though when she decides she wants to Kick me for ages or sits on my bladder lol I'm glad u understand  I love the name eve it's so pretty and Girly even though it's a short name, and eve Marie sounds lovely together, I love the boys name too, I wanted Alexander but then I found out my sister in law has planned on calling her baby Alexander for years so that was out of the question, Any reason why you picked those names or did you just fall in love with them? Xxx


----------



## abi17

Why limey too? That's interesting! I called her, jumping bean or bump before we knew cz on every scan she's never stops still, doesn't matter what time of day it is either she's constantly moving. X


----------



## babyhopes2010

abi17 said:


> Why limey too? That's interesting! I called her, jumping bean or bump before we knew cz on every scan she's never stops still, doesn't matter what time of day it is either she's constantly moving. X

well u know these fruit tickers when we got to 11 weeks i think?it was lime and since then ihubby has called it limey lol

Alexander(is my dads name) William*is my gdads and father inlaws name)

I love name Eve :) and marie was just nice name someone sujested on here as middle name lolplus its french version of mary which is mother inlaws name


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Hope you're all okay! I'm super excited about seeing all your 3D/4D scans in the next few weeks :dance: We aren't having one! 

welcome to the new ladies and hope you're all okay! 

You&Me my heartburn has started too! :( It's worst when I need food and when I'm trying to pick up after Lottie! 

Nyn... I am wanting a wrap and not sure which way to go... those look lush!! :cloud9: 

Qwk... your creativity astounds me! :shock: you are very talented!! I've popped over to your journal to admire your handy work! xxx


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet sounds like you had a great day too!! We just had all the left overs we brought home for dinner :) Mmmmm

Mummycat.. I don't know what the other wraps on the site are like, but if they're from the same place the quality is brilliant. Definitely worth the money :) I can't wait to get mine out again!!


----------



## MummyCat

I had the link open and turned the laptop towards hubby... his response: 'Oooooh' ---> Love it when he likes things that I want! :D :haha: Does it explain all the different positions you can put baby in??


----------



## qwk

babyhopes - love the names, particularly eve!

bbygurl - BH are a bit of a mystery to me too... i think i may have had them, but i'm really not sure! i definitely feel some tightening sometimes that lasts a short time, i'd say the border on painful though (though really, where's the line between uncomfortable and painful? hard distinction to make, for me anyway :) ). i guess i don't get how they could be totally painless when they are a part of your body essentially cramping up!

notjustyet - congrats on the car! now you just have to get a baby car seat to stick in it ;)

and lol re the "limey" nickname; our baby became "olive" to some of my in-laws for the exact same reason ;)

and thanks mummycat, and everyone else who has left comments! i do love to sew! i just made a little diaper/clutch/changing pad thingy today and put up some pics :)


----------



## Evale

I used a Sleepy Wrap (a bit stretchier than most wraps) with my first and we both LOVED it! The material distributes the weight evenly and really makes it comfortable to wear.


----------



## Nyn

Here's the section that explains all the different ways of carrying..

https://www.ellaroo.com/index.php/instructions/wrap-cross_from_birth

I've used it from newborn, carrying baby in a sleeping lying down position (great for BF) and upright with legs tucked in (also good for BF). Up to about a year and a half on front, back and hips.


----------



## bbygurl719

im still not sure as to if the were BH but the other nite my belly just all of a sudden got all crampy and hurt. tried to to a bath didnt help. got into bed and OH got me some tylnol and went to sleep and was better the next morning. if it comes back ill call the doctor if not im going to tell the doctor when i go on aug 2nd!


----------



## Nyn

sounds like a good plan Amanda, and try and get lots of rest!! could just be your body telling you to slow down :) x


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... it looks great! 

Bby, hope it eases soon! :hugs: I only got painful hicks from about 37 weeks with Lottie, though I had the painless ones before that! Rest up hun! :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

My sister's in labour!!! Finally! :happydance:

For those that want the details - She started with backache on Saturday night that she couldn't shift with a bath which was her remedy for BH. Then yesterday it was getting worse so she took some paracetamol which did nothing and she started getting contractions with it. They were irregular at first then at 1:30am this morning when they were about 5-20 minutes apart she rang the labour ward and was told she was in pre-labour and should call back when her contractions were unbearable or she was getting 3 in 10 minutes or her waters broke.

So all day she's been having contractions every 10 minutes and backache, with the pain gradually getting worse. Shes been trying to take her mind off it by baking and trying the bath again and swearing that she was an idiot for not hiring a tens machine! Then around 4pm they started getting closer together and even more painful until about 7pm when she had a cry that she was in too much pain. I rang her (I'd been texting / facebooking her all day while I was at work) and she had 3 in the 10 minutes I was on the phone so finally convinced her (as her OH had been trying to do) that she should ring the labour ward now as the pain was getting too much and they were much more regular. She'd been too afraid of wasting their time, bless her.

So she rang them and is currently on her way up to be checked (and hopefully not sent home!) so fingers crossed she is well on her way and she can have the water birth she's after - there's only 1 pool so it's first come first served!

I just had to get it out, I'm so excited for her!! :happydance: I can't wait to meet my new niece / nephew!!


----------



## acoro

Hope all goes well for our sis notjustyet!

Yesterday was my V-day!!!!!! :happydance:

I'm very excited to be 24 weeks and 1 day today with a very squiggly little one!


----------



## fides

awww, notjustyet, that's so neat!! yay!!!

acoro, happy V-day!


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news notjustyet! :dance: :dance: How very exciting, do let us know how it goes for her! I love labour stories! :cloud9:

Acoro... huge congrats on 24 weeks hun! :flower: 

I've been having some pain in my bump today. It's weird... like a stinging pain! :( Not sure what it is but it's very uncomfortable! Hopefully it eases and doesn't give me trouble tomorrow as I'm doing a photoshoot for a customer! 

Hope you're all well! xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Acoro on 24 weeks! And that is so exciting, notjustyet! 

I had a very productive weekend. We ordered our crib, changing table, glider and ottoman, and also registerd for my shower at buy buy baby. It all seems so real now, can't wait to get the nursery all set up!


----------



## k8y

we have over 5000 posts on our thread.. you chatty ladies lol


----------



## Huggles

Happy 24 weeks acoro!

Mummy - i wonder if the stingy feeling isn't maybe your skin stretching? Hope it settles soon though :hugs:

MrsAJ - how exciting ordering all those things!


----------



## Nyn

I'm 26 weeks today!!! :happydance: 4 more weeks until 30 weeks!!! :happydance:

ooh how exciting notjustyet!!! keep us updated!! I love labor and birth stories too :happydance:

MrsAJ I bet you're all excited to get the nursery set up!! have you got pics of what you've ordered?


----------



## Huggles

wow, happy 26 weeks Nyn!


----------



## acoro

Wow 26 weeks congrats Nyn.:flower:
It is going by quick now!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 26 weeks Nyn! I am 24 today, woo hoo! I'll post some pics once we get everything set up - can't wait!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 24 weeks MrsAJ - and looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Nyn

happy 24 weeks MrsAJ! 

I really can't decide if pregnancy is flying by or going super slowly lol


----------



## acoro

Happy 24 weeks Mrs. AJ!!!!! We are only 2 days apart :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww by septmeber we will all be in 3rd tri :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys. havent had anymore pains. thank you everyone for being so concerned. my OH's brothers wife felt my belly yesterday and told were the baby was specifically. she was like the heads here and her back is here. shes been preggo 3 times. it was amazing that she knew that i was just mezmorized with it lol. Aaryella has been kicking alot more lately. the other night OH got to feel one kick for the first time!


----------



## acoro

babyhopes2010 said:


> awwww by septmeber we will all be in 3rd tri :)

Wow i know eh? Our dates are one day apart!!

I really wonder if i will go 40 weeks or earlier this time. DS1 was born on his due date if you can believe it. DS2 was born 38 weeks. I really hope LO doesn't come early I won't be ready :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i cant possibly imagine going over due date haha when the count goes to 0 the baby had better come out :grr: lol


----------



## bbygurl719

lol i agree with you babyhopes


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Glad you haven't had any more pain Amanda! And that is cool that your sister in law (is that right?) was able to tell how the baby is situated - I am always wondering about that!

I don't really want to go over either - although November 21 is our one year wedding anniversary, (and the anniversary of our first date (2008), and the anniversary of the day we got engaged (2009)...) so that would be pretty cool too!


----------



## Nyn

I went overdue with ds1.. he was born 41+6 weeks. I agree.. as soon as you get to D-Day you want baby there!! those last 13 days were loooooong!!

ds2 came on his due date :) 

I'm hoping this bubba comes either a week early or a week late as she's due a day after ds2's birthday.. only time will tell!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone for being excited with me! So, I have another nephew now! He was born at noon and is called Leo.

Birth story: Following on from when she went off to hospital last night at 7pm, she was having 3 contractions in 10 minutes at that point and the pain was getting unbearable. They checked her over in hospital and she was only 1cm (after nearly 2 days of contractions!) so they gave her cocodamol (she'd only had a few paracetamol till then) and told her how to breathe through the contractions rather than fight them as she had been doing. Then she was given the option to stay there or go home, she decided to go home but the midwife told her she'd be surprised if she wasn't back soon.

She got home around 10pm and had a sleep for half an hour, she woke thinking she'd been asleep for ages and could have more cocodamol so was gutted when she realised it had only been half an hour. She tried getting back to sleep but couldn't so spent it breathing through contractions, took a few more cocodamol and basically just powered through the night! Then about 7am they decided that they would head up to the hospital as the pain was getting unbearable - she still hadn't had a show and her waters hadn't broken. By the time they got up there it was half 9, she blames her OH for faffing and then there was traffic, and she was 8cm so they broke her waters and gave her gas and air and pethadine. She was too late for the water birth she wanted (they couldn't have filled the pool in time for her to push) so she did it on the bed and unfortunately ended up with a few stitches. As I said, he was born at 12, fed for an hour and has been asleep since then! I just got back from visiting them and they are both doing really well, she's had 2 hours sleep but the rest of the time has just been spent staring at him and willing him to wake up! He is adorable. I'm going back on Friday to see them, can't wait!!


And I agree, once the due date comes I am evicting this child haha!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles... it may be... I've not had them today and hubby said when he got home that bumpy looked bigger :shrug: :)

Nyn...happy 26 weeks! :flower:
Mrs AJ.. Happy 24 weeks :dance:

I also went 13 days over with Lottie. The first few days overdue were the worst, but then I resigned myself to being induced and then it wasn't so bad. I guess because I had a new date to focus on :shrug: I'm hoping this baby goes overdue too! (You all think I'm mad right??? well I do have reasons! :haha:) My due date is 29th Oct and my folks arrive from South Africa on the 2nd November, so ideally baby waits till they're here so we have care for Lottie. (Else I have to ask a friend) BUT, our 4th wedding anniversary is on the 3rd November... so I'm hoping that my folks can baby sit and we can go get a bite to eat out to celebrate! So I think baby can arrive anytime from the 4th onwards... which would make me 6 days overdue! :D I might be pushing my luck! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee: Congrats on the birth of your nephew notjustyet! :dance: Fantastic news and HOW did she get to 8cm's with nothing but cocodamol????? flipping heck she did very well and must be knackered!


----------



## DrGomps

wow, you ladies have been so chatty!! Had a busy 12 days in Cali, a great time and had a great baby shower!! I feel so lucky. I will have to post in more detail later...going to a dinner in a minute...

Notjustyet, congrats on the new nephew!!! 

Qwk, I love your creations!!

I really hope Josephine is one time...come November 2nd I am going to be doing all in my power to get her out of me!!


----------



## fides

MrsAJ, Happy V-day!

Nyn, congrats on 26 weeks!

We're there too - as of today, rainbow baby's odds of survival outside of the womb are 80-90%, which is a good feeling!

As for going past EDD, as of right now, i just want baby to be healthy and ready to come out on its time. 42 weeks is still term... That said, i do hope it comes by 42 weeks, b/c i really wouldn't want to do all that extra monitoring that i am sure must be stressful for those ladies who've gone past the 42 week mark!!


----------



## DrGomps

Thought I would share my baby shower photos and loot!!! Sorry this post is massive...We had about 20 people there and I felt so blessed and loved!!! We had several games...a name game where the girls came up with names A-Z for boys/girls and it was scattergories style, so if other people came up with the same name then you don't get points. We did an animal family game where if you came up with the mom, dad baby and group of different animals you got points...We did nursery rhyme add libs and how big is mommy?? And a diaper changing contest (on dolls). I got loads of amazing things, lots of clothes...some stuff was shipped directly to me, some was given to me there...
Things I recieved:
carseat warmer (JJ Cole Bundle Me)x2 I returned one and will exchange for something that is still left on my registry
baby bathtub with shampoo, soap, lotion and buttpaste
diaper bag
mobile
dr browns newborn feeding set
bottle drying rack
bottle brush
sterilizer bag (to go with the sterilizer I already received)
pacifiers (one that says princess and one that says daddy's girl)
rattle
ear thermometer
udder cover (I got for free via promo code)
baby shoes
glass bottle
lots of clothes!!! 
baby bjorn carrier
124 newborn diapers
baby mittens
Oh and here is a pic of my stroller and the car seat i got from my mom!!...
Peg Perego Si in Kiwi
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/71Pv9kVQ8aL_AA1334_.jpg

GracoSnugride 35 logan-I got the graco versus the peg carseat because it has a balance on the carseat so you don't need the base if you are on the go like me and its lighter and significantly cheaper!
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/pTRU1-7527884dt.jpg

Here are pics of the baby shower!!

Plate we got the guests to sign....
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2449.jpg

balloons!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2448.jpg

pomanders

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2466.jpg

Baby shower !!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2461.jpg

The baby bathtub!
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0121.jpg

The grandpas!!
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0140.jpg

My niece thought it was her party so she was helping me with the presents...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0123.jpg

she better love mommy!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0129.jpg

Two of my brothers and their friend...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0144.jpg

Cutie university established 2011

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0131.jpg

Baby shoes!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/photo-3.jpg

Also, thought I would share the video of my daughter kicking like crazy!! She's getting so strong!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJKfq0D-scc


----------



## sherylb

Andrea that is a major score! I am excited b/c I got a 6-9 month clothing lot on Ebay for $15 with shipping so I think I am done shopping for that size. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...807133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1261


----------



## Huggles

welcome back dr gomps and glad you had a good holiday and great babyshower! The photo's are great and sounds like you got loads of presents! Awesome video of josephine kicking!

Happy 26 weeks fides - great to reach that milestone!


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... sounds like you had a fab time Andrea... love all the pics! and your video :cloud9: Happy 26 weeks to you and to JOEY!! :dance:

Sheryl you are so organised :thumbup:


----------



## Nyn

Yey notjustyet!!!! :happydance: huge congratulations to your sister and to you on becoming an Auntie!!! :happydance: thanks for the birth story. Sounds like she did brilliantly.. and I love her name choice too :happydance:

Happy 26 weeks fides and drgomps!!!

and drgomps... ooh I'm green with envy!! lol! congratulations how brilliant your friends are family are bet you feel really loved!! cute video too :) Little Leia is starting to bounce around a lot too!

sheryl well done on the ebay buy! i love ebay :)

and WOOP just realised I have less than 100 days to go!!!!!! double digits!! :happydance:


----------



## qwk

aw congrats on auntie-hood notjustyet! :)

dr.gomps - great pics, looks like a great time :) glad you received so many lovely things!

also yay for 26 weeks fides and dr. g! we are 25 weeks today! baby feels bigger... like he's just kicking the crap out of meeeeee.

good bargain shopping sherryl :)

i've also had another jump in weight (2 pounds this week) - this seems to be my pattern; 2-3 pounds one week, then close to nothing for a week or two. i've gained more than i expected by this point - something like 20 pounds now! but i swear half of it is in my chest! :growlmad: i'm up about 4 cup sizes now, i feel like some sort of fertility statue. i would literally guess that 10 pounds of my weight gain is in my chest. :nope:


----------



## joey300187

thanks Cath :) xx


----------



## sherylb

I have my 24 week appointment today. I am not sure but I think 2 week appointments start at 30 or 32? Is that right? I need to make a list of questions for the first time. I know I should have my 1 hour GTT at my next appointment.

Update: thebump.com says they should start after my 28 week appointment so I think that's right.

Wow! The next time I go to the doctor it will be in my 3rd tri! How unbelievable!!


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your appointment today sheryl!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Loving all the pics Andrea! Looks like a great time :) And happy 26 weeks!

Sheryl, I know with my Dr. the 2 week appts. start at 32 weeks and then every week starting at 36 weeks, but I suppose it could vary. Have a good appt today!


----------



## sherylb

Goodness that makes it feel close even though that's still 2 months away.


----------



## Nyn

good luck today sheryl!! 

I've got my next midwife appointment next week :happydance:

Tomorrow we're going to a huge water park.. can't wait :) I won't be able to do any of the big slides or anything but am looking forward to the kiddie bit, wave machine and currents :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone. just stopping in to say hi. and drgomp looks like u had a great time and love the video. as for appointment i go back aug 2nd next week. and at my doctors office you start going every 2 weeks at 27 weeks!


----------



## sherylb

I don't think mine is quite that early. I am pretty sure he said it was in the early 30s. I wouldn't mind doing every 2 weeks a little earlier.


----------



## tlh97990

i haven't been on here in awhile and i feel like ive missed so much.

drgomps it looks like you had a great baby shower!

My baby shower is saturday and im so excited but kind of nervous because my mom is throwing it for me and hes upset with me. she had bought a baby bedding set like 5 years ago (when i was only 15) and its yellow and red noah's ark..technically i guess it could be used for a boy or a girl because it is very neutral but i want my daughter to have a really girly bedding set. so i bought a different one that is definitely very girly. i think my mom just wanted to be able to buy something big for her first grandbaby since her boyfriend bought my crib but shes been buying a lot of odds and ends stuff that really adds up and shes doing the baby shower alone. so hopefully it goes well i attached the link that shows the picture of the set i just ordered :happydance:
https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Baby-Boutique-Safari-Bedding/dp/B004LC6S5O


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - I love the plate idea, I'm definitely going to have to do that for my baby shower - can you get them online? xx


----------



## fides

wow - can't believe you ladies are having showers already! how cool is that?! and i thought i was doing well in getting the list of addresses together for my sister for my shower in mid-September. :haha: 

tlh, so you can just have two bedding sets, you know, just in case, hee hee! :)


----------



## sherylb

My shower is September 25th so it's a long ways off also. I wanted it to be in August but my mom complained that was too early.


----------



## DrGomps

I had mine early because I didn't want to fly when I was further along...and if you saw the pics of my poor swollen feet you would see why!! 

Rach, I got mine at michaels which is a craft store...you could probably get one online thats personalized!!

I had my dr's appt and glucose tolerance test...it was not fun...the fasting was the worst...felt like I was going to puke...and still feeling dizzy. :( think its fine though...my two week appts start after 33 weeks...god that seems annoying to go every two weeks...


----------



## Huggles

have fun at the water park nyn!

I'll only be having my baby shower early oct at around 33 weeks.
And i think i start 2 weekly dr apps at 32 weeks. Next app is next thurs, 24 weeks, then 4 weeks later at 28 weeks, then another four weeks later at 32 weeks, then every 2 weeks.


----------



## becca.snell

becca.snell 2nd nov 2011:baby:


----------



## k8y

I'm in third trimester tomorrow ! 27 weeks, scary scary scary !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acoro

Wow k8y 3rd tri already! Congrats


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone, I'm so happy for her. He looks just like my other nephew did when he was born. The pressure's now on for me to produce the first grandaughter (on both sides)! Although having a boy so close in age to little Leo would be lovely. It's made me more excited about being team yellow - finding out that she had a boy was so amazing! :happydance:

Mummycat I have no idea how she got to 8cm on just cocodamol! She never even took many of them!! And yes you are mad for wanting to go over, but it's for a good reason.

fides I did not know 26 weeks was 80-90%, how amazing is that! Baby does feel like s/he's strong enough, going by the kicks I've been getting lately.

DrG, wow it looks like you had a great time and got loads of things ticked off the list. Hope you enjoyed your time away with the family.

:wave: Hi Becca, congratulations! Do you know if it's pink or blue?

2 more days at work then I'm off for 9 days, I can't wait to have some time off!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow K8y, that's amazing. That means I'll be in third tri next week! It's all going so fast I have so much to do!! But I can't wait to meet the little one.


----------



## Huggles

happy third tri tomorrow k8y!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Oh yeah, and I picked up my new car today - this week is turning out much better than I expected. I love times like this, it definitely makes up for the crappy times where you feel like an achey, sweaty, pregnant mess!


----------



## sherylb

Good news. I gained 5 lbs in 4 weeks. After my 28 week appointment they go to every other week.


----------



## tlh97990

i'm having one this early because it is family and friends that live 3 hours away from me and i don't want to drive 3 hours when im further along. Also, I start my last semester of college in like 3 weeks so its gonna be hard to find a weekend that i can get away from school work and everything since i will have an extra load to make up for maternity leave


----------



## alybel

My ob appointments are fortnightly from 28 weeks and then weekly from 36 weeks.


----------



## you&me

Peekin in :wave:

Have been keeping up with you all, but not had much chance to post lately...I have one grumpy, clingy 9 month old as she is struggling with cutting those top 2 front teeth...that coincided with that she is now cruising furniture = one busy mummy!!!

Hope everyone and bumps are keeping well.

Congratulations on V-days and Third tri milestones :happydance:

It seems to be flying by!!

I have my specialist scan next week with a top consultant to check the placenta and for notching etc in the blood flow which will determine what my chances of having a preemie are due to pre-eclamptic toxemia again...they seem to think I will escape it this time, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Congratulations on those reaching milestones, whatever they may be.

My next appointment is with the midwife at 25w, then a GTT at 27w, bloods with the midwife at 28w, midwife at 31w, consultant at 34w, midwife at 36w and 38w and then possible induction if not here by 40w.

I'm not expecting any more scans (unless the GTT shows I have diabetes).

Tonight I'm off for the Stork Walk - a look around the labour and delivery suite. I wanted an early look around so I can see what services they offer and maybe book in for a water birth (if available).

I'm feeling really wound up at the moment. I can't decide whether I need :sex:, alcohol or a fight!!! Maybe all three?!!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

have a fight, then drink a alcohol to calm down, and then have make-up sex! :D

enjoy your stork walk!


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha.... great advice Huggles! A bit of all three will sort you out Pip! :thumbup: 

Hope all your appointments go well. I missed my 25 week appt at MW... long story but I blame hubby and him flying to luxembourg. I have managed to get an appt for next Tuesday. I'm expecting I'll be needing my first injection for Rhesus Neg. I'm sure it happened around 28 weeks last time and I'll be 27 and a half weeks... or she might make me come back the next week! :shrug:

Hope you're all okay! :thumbup:

PS... my heartburn sucks... had to sleep sitting up in bed last night! :( Going to try a remedy Huggles suggested to me! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

I'm getting my first injection at 28 weeks! Snap!


----------



## abi17

finally got on a laptop to upload the scan photos, the first one is 10 weeks and 4 days, the next two are 12 weeks and 3 days and then the final one is 19 weeks and 3 days. my lovely OH has our final scan photo, but look how much our little princess has grown. I cant believe girls here are entering 3rd trimester already congrats. and congrats to those with brilliant excting news. im sorry i havent commented to everyone individually but im so happy for each and every one of you. 
Update
looks like a C section for me, seeing a consultant and anesthetist in a few weeks and they will tell me one way or another hopefully before 28 weeks. Either way my care is now consultant led meaning no natural water birth for me. i have to go to a specialist hospital to be constantly monitored if they do let me attempt labour (highly unlikely though) but on a happier note if i do have to have a Csection i will meet my little girl in mid October, 4 weeks before my due date. if not earlier depends how my headaches are and how my body copes with the stress of latter pregnancy. 
it sucks but im glad im finally receiving brilliant care and the doctors are listening to the severity of my condition and will do everything to protect us both nd at the end of the day that is whats important. i heard her heartbeat today at the midwife appointment. Shes amazing, im so in love 
abi x
 



Attached Files:







iphone pictures 460.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









iphone pictures 466.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









iphone pictures 468.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









021.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

lovely pics abi and really glad that the doctors are taking good care of you and have a plan in place. Sorry you won't get your natural water birth, but as you said, the important thing is that you will both be in the best care - and you get to meet your daughter sooner!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

nice pics abi and glad the docs are finally listening. ill b 24 weeks tomorrow i cant believe it lol!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for both of us Amanda! My update this morning said Kristin would be more than 2 lbs at the end of this week!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz sheryl on 24 weeks. i cant believe its going by so fricken fast. my OH says its going by to fast and it need to slow down lol


----------



## sherylb

Sounds like we agree it could speed up a little.


----------



## bbygurl719

what update is that u are recieving?


----------



## sherylb

BabyGaga on Facebook.

https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/calendar/week24?ref=nf


----------



## bbygurl719

yes i want it to speed up. god i wish it was november already lol. i cant wait to meet my daughter and hold her and this may sound bad since i have 3 step kids but to finally have a lil princess that is my blood.


----------



## bbygurl719

oh yeah i have baby gaga on my facebook as well you should look me up my e-mail for my facebook is [email protected] and my name is Amanda Lardeo!


----------



## sherylb

Done. Did you know we become an eggplant at 26 weeks? So tired of being a papaya!


----------



## bbygurl719

lol no i didnt and im tired of bein a papaya too lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherylb said:


> Done. Did you know we become an eggplant at 26 weeks? So tired of being a papaya!

i think its 25 weeks.argh im bored with the papaya:dohh:


----------



## fides

ha ha - yeah - that ticker was more fun in the beginning, when it changed weekly. that's why i dropped it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

me too haha i like percentages now :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Agree that I am over being a papaya!

Just made an appt for a 3d ultrasound for Aug. 27, so excited! My sister will be visiting that weekend so she'll get to go too!


----------



## MummyCat

oooh Robin, :yipee: yey for scan! 

Happy 24 weeks Sheryl! :flower:

LOL... yep it's 25 weeks when you get rid of the papaya. I've had 2 weeks of eggplant now and I'm bored of it... think it's a squash next but i think it's another 2 weeks before I get it! :rofl:

I noticed today my little baby ticker moved up a box, so only two more to go on there now! :shock:


----------



## fides

oh, cool!!!! guess that means you're in the 3rd trimester - congrats!!!!


----------



## alybel

According to my due date only 100 days to go!!! Although my c-section is five days earlier, so technically only 95 days until I get to meet baby ??????. Still can't decide on a name.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Fides... I have no clue how they work out the ticker where the baby moves up a box.. but I'm on the cusp of the 2nd and 3rd trimesters... it does feel a bit odd to be here already. February doesn't seem that long ago (when I found out I was pregnant). I noticed yesterday in 1st Tri board that April Mums are now expecting! :shock: 

Happy 99/94 days to go Ali!! :dance: have the kids come up with any suggestions yet? Girls names have always been easy for us... it's always been the boys names that are a struggle for hubby and I! x


----------



## Huggles

happy 24 weeks bbgurl and sheryl!


----------



## alybel

MummyCat - top of the list at the moment is Veronica :)


----------



## Nyn

ooh I kinda like Veronica!! a classic yes no popular :)

Have just been on the phone with the store I ordered my pregnancy necklace from. It still hasn't arrived after 3 weeks!! so they've said I can get another one from their site.. but they don't have the one I wanted in stock grrrr.. so I've gone for the simple silver one instead. It should arrive on Monday or Tuesday. I'm kinda hoping the other one still arrives though it was so pretty!

here's the one I'm getting..https://mexicanbola.co.uk/mexican-bola/20mm_silver_mexican-bola.php
It's not from that site, but it's the same necklace :) The one I wanted is the blue one with the silver stripes.. 

do any of you have one or are getting one?

xxx


----------



## alybel

I have never heard of them before but looks nice.


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... I agree with Nyn...Veronica is a classic name that's not very common! :thumbup: 

Nyn... it looks lovely, but I've also never heard of them before! What are they supposed to do?


----------



## bbygurl719

hey hey hey 24 weeks today only 16 more weeks yay!. ive never heard of the necklaces either!


----------



## DrGomps

I have a good friend named veronica...from Hungary. I call her Vern. Hehhe...

I am sick of being an eggplant too...I mean are there really not any other fruit/veggies they could use?? I got rid of that ticker too!! I think technically if you divide it into thirds...2nd trimester starts ~13w3d, 3rd trimester ~ 26w5d


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 24 weeks ladies!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 24 weeks Bby! :flower:

Thanks Andrea.. just a few more weeks and all the November Mums be in third tri! :dance:


----------



## diz

I have an orange baby!


----------



## fides

i like the name Veronica too!

DH and tried to pick out our top 5 boy and girl names last week - there were only a few crossovers, so it's hard! For example, I REALLY like the name Edith (b/c of Edith Stein), but he doesn't like it b/c it starts with an E and so does his first name. :haha: His brother is a B who had two B kids, so he doesn't want to be like them, i guess. But i really like Edith!! It is fun looking at all the really neat names out there for boys and girls, though!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you everyone!


----------



## Nyn

Happy 24 weeks bby :) 

Went to my Mum's yesterday and my necklace was there! they'd sent it to the wrong address, so I've got my pretty blue stripey bola necklace on. I love it :) the sound is so faint and quiet it sounds just like the tinkerbell noise (if that makes any sense).

It's basically a ball with a tiny xylophone inside with a little ball. You wear the ball over your tummy so when you move it makes tiny chimes and music. Bubs can hear it and will get used to the sound.. after they are born it's a nice way of calming them down and for thm to play with while you breastfeed as it's so familiar to them and it's also a good size for thier little hands :)

I'm sooo exhausted it's crazy... how are you girls doing with your energy levels?


----------



## Evale

I love hearing everyone's name choices. Fides, you're lucky to have a few crossovers, we have NONE...well, we had one but it rhymes with our last name so it's out. My top three have been vetoed. 

Nyn, I'm going to take a look at the bola necklaces again, you are tempting me! Now if only qwk would start selling some of the things she sews....


----------



## Huggles

happy 25 weeks diz!

And yay for finding your necklace nyn! now you're gonna have two!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Happy 25 weeks Diz! :dance:
Fides I like names with E's! :D 

Nyn.. oh WOW... that sounds lovely! I might have to look into one! Maybe if hubby gets a new job he's being head hunted for! :D 

Evale... we struggle to agree on names... but here are the shortlists for us, in order of preference! :) 

Boy - Middle name will be Robert (after my FIL)
Thomas
Edward
George

Girl - Middle name will be Rose (after my Nan)
Elizabeth
Olivia
Annabel


Edit: Our surname is Pound... so I think Thomas Robert Pound/Elizabeth Rose Pound sound like strong names!


----------



## Huggles

lovely names mummy!


----------



## Evale

Mummycat- good name choices, everything sounds great with Pound too! We do family names for middles as well.


----------



## DrGomps

Mummy, I love your names...

Fides, what are the boy names you are thinking of?? I like Edith too...you don't have to have all your kids names start with the same letter as DH.

Recently I have been getting the worst leg cramps, like charlie horses, constantly! Makes walking hard!! And now my lower back is killing me. Pregnancy is starting to get uncomfortable. ANd I am sick of everyone telling me that I am huge. Why can't they just say, what a lovely bump?? Instead of are you sure you are not about to pop??


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 

Evale.. Lottie's name is Charlotte Marion Pound (Marion after my Mum's Mum who died almost 4 years to the day she was born... we got on so well and she was such a loving and strong woman that I had to use her name! I quite like the idea of second names being after people you love/respect/admire) 

Andrea... I struggled when pregnant with Lottie with my lower back and hips. Not so much leg cramps though. Are you drinking enough water? and getting enough nutrients etc? 

As for people telling you that you're huge... :grr: tell them that they should stop saying such hurtful things. it really isn't very nice to tell a pregnant woman they are huge and perhaps they should rather say nothing at all! 



> Why can't they just say... what a lovely bump?

 I agree... it's not difficult at all!!! why must people be so mean??? IGNORE them Andrea.... I've seen your bump pics and you look gorgeous to me! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 25 weeks Diz! 

Fides, I also love Edith and Edith Stein is obviously a worthy namesake, so cool! Keep working on DH ;).

Love all those names Mummy! I really like George, but DH won't have it because of Bush (hard to blame him!). 

Nyn, those necklaces sound so cool, I'll have to look into it. And I agree that qwk needs to start marketing her homemade things! :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

24 weeks for me too, Happy V day to us all :) I LOVE the idea of that necklace now I know what it's for, I'm really tempted to get one!


----------



## fides

Evale said:


> I love hearing everyone's name choices. Fides, you're lucky to have a few crossovers, we have NONE...well, we had one but it rhymes with our last name so it's out. My top three have been vetoed.

hate when they veto a good name - we're carrying and delivering, so shouldn't we be the ones to be doing any veto'ing? :haha: seriously, though, i do hope you guys come up with the perfect name you both love.



MummyCat said:


> :hi:
> Boy - Middle name will be Robert (after my FIL)
> Thomas
> Edward
> George
> 
> Girl - Middle name will be Rose (after my Nan)
> Elizabeth
> Olivia
> Annabel
> 
> Edit: Our surname is Pound... so I think Thomas Robert Pound/Elizabeth Rose Pound sound like strong names!

LOVE all of those names!! I also wanted Elizabeth for a while, but of course, no E's... :wacko: We're also considering Robert as a middle name in honor of my dad.



DrGomps said:


> Mummy, I love your names...
> 
> Fides, what are the boy names you are thinking of?? I like Edith too...you don't have to have all your kids names start with the same letter as DH.
> 
> Recently I have been getting the worst leg cramps, like charlie horses, constantly! Makes walking hard!! And now my lower back is killing me. Pregnancy is starting to get uncomfortable. ANd I am sick of everyone telling me that I am huge. Why can't they just say, what a lovely bump?? Instead of are you sure you are not about to pop??

names either of us or both of us really like:
boys: Jacob, Tobias, Isaac, Luke, Simeon, Timothy, Caleb
girls: Agnes, Clare, Hadassah (Haddie for short), Abigail, Gemma, Jacinta, Edith (if i can get him to change his mind, lol!)

sorry pregnancy's starting to get uncomfortable. :hugs: have you thought about pregnancy chiropractics? i plan to go for adjustments when my back begins to hurt.



Sun_Flower said:


> 24 weeks for me too, Happy V day to us all :) I LOVE the idea of that necklace now I know what it's for, I'm really tempted to get one!

YAY!!! :dance:


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I really like your names, very unique...
Especially Isaac & Jacob (For some reason I think your having a boy).
I also really like Abigail, Agnes and Haddie. :thumbup: 

Back feels better after some yoga. 


https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/13/z4e34ac655b586.gif

Worked on the nursery and unpacked all my shower gifts today and organized clothes by age in the dresser, its almost full!! She will be one well dressed baby girl!! 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2556.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2561.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2557.jpg

Carseat with bundle me and toy!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2547.jpg

Going to paint these letters

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2554.jpg

Here is a pick of the stroller/carseat travel system I have...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/P7290060.jpg

Folds up super small and its light! Perfect for NYC!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/P7290048.jpg

Hood shades baby completely!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/P7290047.jpg


----------



## sherylb

How funny Andrea! I have that same diaper bag on my registry. I haven't seen it in person. What do you think of it now that you have it?


----------



## bbygurl719

drgomps i have been having the charlie horses in my legs and bottom of my feet as well!! have been for a lil over a month now. doctor told me to take magnisum and eat bananas which i love bananas!


----------



## bbygurl719

i think Aaryella is up in my ribs tonight my right ribs hurt so bad. but on another note went over to my moms for a couple hours and i wiggled Aaryella around and my mom. step dad and neice all got to feel her kick. and i forget who had Elizabeth Rose as a name choice but i love it. my middle name is Elizabeth and of course Aaryellas middle name is Rose so of course i love it to. I chose Rose for my best friend its her middle name and her daughters middle name which was born nov 4th last yr!


----------



## MummyCat

Bby.. sorry you're also strugling with cramps! :hugs: it was me with the name Elizabeth Rose! :thumbup: :D

Sun.. happy V Day for the other day! :dance:

Fides... awesome names! some really strong ones there! I have always liked Tobias too... but hubby isn't keen! 

Andrea you are soooo organised! 

I've done nothing for this baby! :blush: I'm going to wait another 6 weeks and then when my MIL is here for 2 weeks, pull out all of Lottie's first few months of clothes and sort through them with MIL. They got washed and ironed before going in the loft, but will be washed and ironed again and get the moses basket down and set up in our room and get the bottles/nappies sorted. But that's still 6 weeks away! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

DrGomps said:


> Recently I have been getting the worst leg cramps, like charlie horses, constantly! Makes walking hard!! And now my lower back is killing me. Pregnancy is starting to get uncomfortable. ANd I am sick of everyone telling me that I am huge. Why can't they just say, what a lovely bump?? Instead of are you sure you are not about to pop??

Maybe you should think about taking a calcium & magnesium supplement for the cramps.
I'm starting to find my bump feels very heavy and feels like my sides are stretching a lot. Also slightly uncomfortable. Wondering how on earth i'm gonna cope in another 10 weeks! eek!.
As for you people saying you're huge - makes me want to reply, "well, i'm pg, whats your excuse?!"



Sun_Flower said:


> 24 weeks for me too

Happy 24 weeks!



DrGomps said:


> Worked on the nursery and unpacked all my shower gifts today and organized clothes by age in the dresser, its almost full!! She will be one well dressed baby girl!!

Wow, all looks fab! I love what you've done with the wall (the mural etc)!



bbygurl719 said:


> on another note went over to my moms for a couple hours and i wiggled Aaryella around and my mom. step dad and neice all got to feel her kick.

bet they enjoyed that!


----------



## you&me

We cannot agree on any boys names at all :dohh:

I had my girls name and was set on it, hubby agreed, it was going to be Trixie Allana (Hubby is Allan)...but we have a boy bump...so back to the thinking board on that one!!


----------



## Huggles

wow mummy - impressed that you iron baby clothes! My poor boy will definitely NOT have ironed clothes LoL (i'm far too lazy and don't even iron my and hubbies clothes! :blush: )


----------



## Huggles

Thought i'd share my 23 week bump pic with you ladies from thursday. I added my 17 week bump pic for comparison. My bump really seems to be suddenly popping out these last 2 weeks - baby must be having an enormous growth spurt.
 



Attached Files:







17 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0









23 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MummyCat

Oh dear... You&Me I hope you can find something you agree on!! I have always thought boys names are harder to pick! 

LOL Huggles... I iron everthing! well...not everything... but most things! :D I draw the line at socks and underwear! :rofl:

PS... that is definitely a growing bump you have there... I think you have popped! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

EGG PLANT TOMMOROW :happydance:


----------



## alybel

Huggles - great bump pic!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

Loving all the talk of names. The only one we both agree on is Andrew William McNaughton. Andrew after the patron saint of Scotland; and William after my OH (and it's also my Dad's middle name and his Dad's first name). We've decided not to name him properly until he's born and we've seen whether he's an Andrew!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

bby, thats so awesome that your family got to feel kicks!! Loads of my family felt Josephine when I was there for the shower!!

Mummy, I can't believe you iron baby clothes!! LOL!! I am sure you would be more organized too if you didn't have a lottie to chase around!!

Huggles love you bump!! :thumbup:

Sheryl, I didn't actually register for this bag, but its nice enough, the changing pad seems kind of small, but I dunno if the size is standard or not. It also comes with a plastic container for wipes. :D

Pip, Love the name Andrew = male Andrea...hehehe. But I may be biased!! Plus Andy is a great nickname!! :thumbup:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Time just seems to be flying by!
Hope you are all well, havent managed to read all the posts since i was last on xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes my family loved it but the best was my 5 yr old neice. she kept saying i can feel her wiggling lol!


----------



## MummyCat

Ooooooooooh Pip lovely name! :thumbup: my uncle is an Andrew, so we scratched it from our list... but we both liked the name! 

Andrea, yep... I'm mad.. but I love love love little vests all ironed and soft! :) I do think it'll be a great thing for me to do with my MIL. It'll make her feel part of the planning/prepping etc and as my folks and in laws live so far away, the fact that it coinsides with a visit from her is a good thing! I think she'll appreciate being involved... I wont be making her wash and iron clothes all day... but she can help me in deciding which ones we keep for the new baby and which ones are worth going to chairty. :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

Its hard to believe how close were getting to meet our babies i cant wait!!!

I had my baby shower on saturday and made my OH go with me in case i got stuff that wouldnt fit in my car since he has a truck. we almost needed a trailer to get everything home!! Pretty much the only thing left i have to buy is a diaper pail which isnt super necessary for everyone but is in our household cuz my dog would love shredding dirty diapers!! it was awesome to see everyone from back home that i havent seen in at least a year or some even longer but i'm still recovering. we had a 2 and half hour drive there 4 5 hours entertaining people and a 2 and ahalf hour drive back. of course i couldnt wait to put things together and go through clothes i'm exhausted!!!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats TLH on the great shower!!!


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a great time tlh! We need pictures of your presents!


----------



## bbygurl719

gratz THL on the good shower!


----------



## Bella1002

November 20, 2011!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

TLH, glad your shower was a success, how fun! 

Welcome Bella! :flower:

I am also loving the talk of names, and loving all the names everyone's picked! I think we are settled on Connor for the first name, though we are still hammering out the middle name. 

I had a Dr. appointment today and all is well. Dr. did give me a bit of a lecture on weight gain. I've gained 20 lbs at almost 25 weeks, which doesn't seem *that* bad, but she advised that I try to exercise more. 

At my next appointment I have the diabetes test, I'll get the rhogam shot, and I also have an ultrasound to check that my placenta has moved up enough, so lots of excitement at that appt!


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs AJ, my doctor has lectured me too... :( She stopped though...how exciting for you next appt!! At ~28 weeks I am going in for another 3D scan!! :happydance:

welcome Bella!! Do you know the sex of your baby?? Is it your first??


----------



## Nyn

TLH sounds like a FAB shower!!!

I love all the names too :) sometimes I spend ages looking through the name section!

Welcome Bella!

I can't believe this is my last day in the second trimester!!!!!! am getting very psyched! Am getting sooo uncomfortable already.. sleeping is hard!

Am just waiting for my rhubarb crumble to cook!


----------



## bbygurl719

Well just wanted to update u guys i was suppose to be going to doctors 2morrow for a scan/appt. but found out that my medicad aint good no more til we get it all figured out. dont know when that will b so have no clue when ill be goin back to the doctors again :'(. I'm down in the dumps so might not b on the next few days all i do is feel like crying about it.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Bby!! How frustrating and stupid. :hugs: Don't they know that you need to be seen!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm so sorry bby, I hope you are able to get it all straightened out soon! How frustrating!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone i def will post pictures soon for some reason i cant post pictures from my phone so im gonna have to take some from my camera and upload them in the next few days.

bby what happened with ur medicaid? thats weird that they screw it up right in the middle of your pregnancy i know people that have had issues when they first tried getting it but not after they already had it. i hope it gets straightened out soon!


----------



## MonstHer

how are the 23 1/2 weekers feeling?
I'm feeling hungryyyyy and sleepy, and always hot, but other than that I feel really good.
I don't feel sick anymore and my the baby is for sure showing. : D


----------



## you&me

MonstHer...I feel great!!! A bit tired every now and then, but I put that down to stupidly early starts in the morning with my 9 month old who has taken to calling 'mummaaaaaaamummaaa' down the baby monitors at 5.30am!!

Hungry...constantly...I can eat and eat and not feel full up :wacko:
I get a little bit of heartburn at night time in bed, but Rennie's seem to be keeping it at bay for now, hoping I don't end up on Ranitidine like I did with Amber.

Nyn congrats on third tri :happydance:


----------



## you&me

I do keep finding myself getting scared about being a mum to 3 bambinos, especially with just a years age gap between the youngest two...I am also still pretty much in denial that a baby boy is going to pop out :haha: the idea of being a mum to a boy is so totally crazy to me after stepdaughters and my own daughters!!


----------



## Nyn

bby I really hope everything gets straightened out soon!! that's awful :( :hugs:

you&me - me too!! can't wait to have this little bubba but am wondering how I'm going to handle 3!! my youngest is 2 and a half so older than yours, but he's still a handful! Boys are easy :) I'm wondering how I'm going to manage a little girl! lol

MonstHer - am feeling pooped!!! can't sleep and always hungry haha!

:happydance: I'm off to London this weekend to see Les Miserables with my Mum and sister! won't be traveling alone this time so the journey will be fine :) I can't wait!! I love the show and this one has 2 very very very good actors in it :) yey! Also hoping to get in a spot of shopping! :happydance:


----------



## alybel

I don't normally whinge that much, but I am just having a bad day... Probably just hormones but my 6-year-old stayed home from school today complaining of a headache but was fine half an hour after school start time. So I had to take him to the gymnastics class for my other two today. My 1½-year-old kept running away from me and not paying attention in the class, then when it was my 4-year-old's turn he wouldn't sit still and when the class finished my hips were so sore I could hardly walk down the stairs and out to the car. We had to pick up a few things from the shop afterwards and got home around 1pm, it then took until 4:30 pm for my son to fall asleep!!! The older two just wouldn't be quiet no matter what I said to them. Now have a shocking headache and sore neck, at least I don't have to work tonight.

Okay, rant over, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day as my daughter wil be going to kindy so only have one child at home :)


----------



## Nyn

aw Alybel :hugs: there are some days that are so tough aren't there!! Hope you have a better evening and manage to get some much needed sleep! x


----------



## DrGomps

wow, Alybel, you definitely have your hands full. :hugs: Hope you were able to get some much needed rest. 

Nyn, your plans sound amazing!! I always wanted to see les miserables in london, saw it in NYC...but its not the same. Also, I heard little girls were easier....but they are terrible as teens!!


----------



## you&me

I have heard the opposite...that girls are harder!!

Girls tend to be stroppy, sulky and carry things on, they can also attempt to be manipulative at times :haha: demanding bossy....oh the list goes on...whereas someone told me boys are pretty direct and blunt with things so it is over and done with.

Hope you have a lovely time Nyn.


----------



## Nyn

I'm dreading the teenage years as I know how awful I was :blush:!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys i will explain later about what has happened with my medicaid but i got to go take some paperwork up to the office to try and get it figured out!!


----------



## bbygurl719

teenage yrs SUCK i have too step kids that are pre teens and it already sucks!!


----------



## tlh97990

good luck bby!!

nyn thats why i was afraid of having girl...i remember how i was and it scares me a lot!!! 

i have that test to look for gestational diabetes on friday. those that have already had it what should i expect? do i need to do anything different before i go? i was given the drink to take before my appointment if my appointment is at 1:20 when should i drink it?


----------



## sherylb

I thought they took blood before you drank it? I haven't taken it though.


----------



## DrGomps

TLH It should be an hour before...exactly you also need to fast. that is a pretty crappy time though to be fasting...they are supposed to give you directions. No drinking water either...I had a little glass of water and got in trouble...haven't gotten my results but I am assuming no news is good news.. :D


----------



## DrGomps

they take blood after you have taken it (an hour later).


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I have the diabetes test next time, and was told yesterday that there was no need to fast, just avoid eating sugary foods - so you may want to check with your Dr. to see what the practice is for their office! After you drink the drink you can't eat anything else or even drink water for an hour until they draw your blood.


----------



## sherylb

My doctor said I don't need to fast. I can have a small meal before and it won't affect the test. The 3 hour test I know you fast for.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had GTT today at 9.so the rule is fast for 12hours prior.ie if ur test 1.30am dont eat anything after uv gone to bed then its just water until the test.they will give take ur blood.give u glucoseand ur not to eat anything or drink anything not even water and take ur blood after 2 hours.then ur free to eat drink what u want :) 

btw not to scare u but i was very ill today cos of the test :(


----------



## sherylb

Ah but you had the 2 hour test. The one hour is the one that doesn't require fasting.


----------



## babyhopes2010

what the difference? why do some people have 1hr and others 2 ? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

babyhopes2010 said:


> what the difference? why do some people have 1hr and others 2 ? :wacko:

Maybe it depends on where you live, or just the practice of your Dr.'s office? :shrug: 

I know at my Dr's office they give everyone the 1 hour non-fasting test, and then if you fail that they give you the 3 hour test where you have to fast.


----------



## DrGomps

I had the one hour test and I had to fast.


----------



## sherylb

Maybe for the one hour test it depends on the doctor? For the others I think it matters more and I haven't heard anyone say they had not been instructed to fast for the 2 or 3 hour tests. But the doctor should have told you if they wanted you to fast before the test.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. I'm an emotional reck right now. But anyways what happened was 6 months ago me and my OH tried to apply for food stamps together since we are living together. When they called for the interview they told me since we are not married we cannot be on a case together due to the fact he has children!!! Well okay fine and dandy. i went on my own case. well 7-15-11 i had to renew my case. so i went on renewed it and oh went on and renewed his well once again they called for an interview and said we live together we have to be on a case together so my case manager went to his case manager and put me on his case since we had just both renewed!!! well as of 7-31-11 my case is official closed. they called my other half yesterday and told him he need to bring in proof of his wages!! well no one not even a letter told me i was going to lose my medicaid. i did recieve a letter saying the baby was losing it. so i put it downn as they switched baby over to his case already. but the lady that called my OH said my case was closed not even thinkin about it that meant my medicaid was closed too. well yesterday afternoon i get a call confirming my appt for today. once again everything was fine and dandy. well 2 hours later they call me and say my medicaid is no longer eligable. and i i was to come in tomorrow i would have to pay 85 dollars that i dont have and is the reason y im on medicaid. with my unemployment i only make 83 dollars a week so one visit is more than what i make in a week!!!!! well of course i started cry afterwards cuz i had to cancel my appointment and i cant go back til everything is straightened out with medicaid. well today i get up run some errands i needed to do and went up to food stamp office to bring proof of OH's wages, proof of my wages, and proof of pregnancy. told the lady i wanted to talk to somebody about my medicaid explained to her that im high risk pregnancy with placenta previa and was suppose to go to doctors today to check on it and i cant go cuz i cant afford it and i need my medicaid. well the dumb BITCh pardon my language just blew me off. i started crying right there in the office and do u think she cared. Its pretty sad that the secruity gaurd that sits at the doors was more concerned about than she was. So i wont know anything until it shows up on the computer which could take up to 10 or more days. wont kno if i get medicaid or not. Its got my emotions going like crazy im pissed, sad, probably everything in the book right now and trying to keep myself from crying!!


----------



## fides

DrG, wow!! you have so much neat stuff already - it all looks great!! 
TLH, so glad you had a great shower - can't wait to see your loot too!

pip, yay for agreeing on Andrew together! 

welcome, bella!


can't believe i made it to 3rd trimester!!!!!!! :yipee: anyone feel like time is starting to fly? these past 2-3 weeks went really quickly for me!


----------



## fides

awww, bby, so sorry you're going through this right now. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Amanda, it sounds like someone seriously screwed up your case, which is totally unfair to you and your baby. Ugh. I'd say keep calling the department, ask to speak to a manager, be the squeaky wheel until it gets taken care of! Hopefully someone will be compassionate and expedite your case. Big hugs!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy third tri Fides!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you everyone for being there for me be home alone with a 6 yr old and being pregnant and dealing with this has really screwed me up. and having u guys to talk to helps a whole lot. i cant say thank you enough!!


----------



## tlh97990

what state do u live in bby? im in missouri and i worked with 2 people that lived together he had kids from someone else, she had kids from someone else and they had one on the way together and they get their foodstamps and medicaid and everything. That is messed up though...do you have a wic office near you? when i found out i was pregnant and medicaid was taking awhile to go through the wic office gave me temporary health insurance that lasted like 3 months and could only be used for pregnancy related doctor/hospital visits. you might consider giving that a chance instead of waiting a couple weeks to hear from medicaid!!

afm-i called my doctors office and they said to drink it about 30 minutes before my appointment and to drink water and eat some cheese or meat but nothing else. they said the drink can you make you nauseous and the cheese or meat will help but everything else could mess up the results.. good thing i love cheese!!


----------



## WannabemomV

I always seem to forget about this group. Which is horrible I know.. I have been semi reading and trying to catch up with what people have said- this group moves so Fast..


----------



## sherylb

You don't subscribe to the groups you keep up with? I click on User CP and it gives me a list of my threads that have new posts.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> thank you everyone for being there for me be home alone with a 6 yr old and being pregnant and dealing with this has really screwed me up. and having u guys to talk to helps a whole lot. i cant say thank you enough!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Happy third trimester Nyn and Fides!!! :happydance:



bbygurl719 said:


> Well just wanted to update u guys i was suppose to be going to doctors 2morrow for a scan/appt. but found out that my medicad aint good no more til we get it all figured out. dont know when that will b so have no clue when ill be goin back to the doctors again :'(. I'm down in the dumps so might not b on the next few days all i do is feel like crying about it.




bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm an emotional reck right now. But anyways what happened was 6 months ago me and my OH tried to apply for food stamps together since we are living together. When they called for the interview they told me since we are not married we cannot be on a case together due to the fact he has children!!! Well okay fine and dandy. i went on my own case. well 7-15-11 i had to renew my case. so i went on renewed it and oh went on and renewed his well once again they called for an interview and said we live together we have to be on a case together so my case manager went to his case manager and put me on his case since we had just both renewed!!! well as of 7-31-11 my case is official closed. they called my other half yesterday and told him he need to bring in proof of his wages!! well no one not even a letter told me i was going to lose my medicaid. i did recieve a letter saying the baby was losing it. so i put it downn as they switched baby over to his case already. but the lady that called my OH said my case was closed not even thinkin about it that meant my medicaid was closed too. well yesterday afternoon i get a call confirming my appt for today. once again everything was fine and dandy. well 2 hours later they call me and say my medicaid is no longer eligable. and i i was to come in tomorrow i would have to pay 85 dollars that i dont have and is the reason y im on medicaid. with my unemployment i only make 83 dollars a week so one visit is more than what i make in a week!!!!! well of course i started cry afterwards cuz i had to cancel my appointment and i cant go back til everything is straightened out with medicaid. well today i get up run some errands i needed to do and went up to food stamp office to bring proof of OH's wages, proof of my wages, and proof of pregnancy. told the lady i wanted to talk to somebody about my medicaid explained to her that im high risk pregnancy with placenta previa and was suppose to go to doctors today to check on it and i cant go cuz i cant afford it and i need my medicaid. well the dumb BITCh pardon my language just blew me off. i started crying right there in the office and do u think she cared. Its pretty sad that the secruity gaurd that sits at the doors was more concerned about than she was. So i wont know anything until it shows up on the computer which could take up to 10 or more days. wont kno if i get medicaid or not. Its got my emotions going like crazy im pissed, sad, probably everything in the book right now and trying to keep myself from crying!!

I'm so sorry this has all been messed up so badly. i really hope it all gets sorted soon so that you can get the medical care you deserve and need :hugs:



MonstHer said:


> how are the 23 1/2 weekers feeling?
> I'm feeling hungryyyyy and sleepy, and always hot, but other than that I feel really good.
> I don't feel sick anymore and my the baby is for sure showing. : D




you&me said:


> Hungry...constantly...I can eat and eat and not feel full up :wacko:
> I get a little bit of heartburn at night time in bed, but Rennie's seem to be keeping it at bay for now, hoping I don't end up on Ranitidine like I did with Amber.

I'm also constantly hungry all of a sudden and definitely feeling much warmer than i was before. Think my internal heater has suddenly switched on.
Not feeling all that sleepy though. But my bump is growing at an incredibly rapid pace this last week or two.
Also noticed a bit of indigestion starting in the evenings. I wouldn't quite class it as heartburn yet as there's no burning or pain, but it's not a very pleasant feeling either.



alybel said:


> I don't normally whinge that much, but I am just having a bad day... Probably just hormones but my 6-year-old stayed home from school today complaining of a headache but was fine half an hour after school start time. So I had to take him to the gymnastics class for my other two today. My 1½-year-old kept running away from me and not paying attention in the class, then when it was my 4-year-old's turn he wouldn't sit still and when the class finished my hips were so sore I could hardly walk down the stairs and out to the car. We had to pick up a few things from the shop afterwards and got home around 1pm, it then took until 4:30 pm for my son to fall asleep!!! The older two just wouldn't be quiet no matter what I said to them. Now have a shocking headache and sore neck, at least I don't have to work tonight.
> 
> Okay, rant over, hopefully tomorrow will be a better day as my daughter wil be going to kindy so only have one child at home :)

wow, sounds like quite a hectic day! Hope you sleep well tonight and have a better (more restful!) day tomorrow :hugs:



tlh97990 said:


> afm-i called my doctors office and they said to drink it about 30 minutes before my appointment and to drink water and eat some cheese or meat but nothing else. they said the drink can you make you nauseous and the cheese or meat will help but everything else could mess up the results.. good thing i love cheese!!

Good luck with the test! Glad you rang them and got the right instructions.


----------



## DrGomps

bby, sorry you have to go through these bureaucratic BS loops. :hugs: Maybe WIC could help, that seems like a good suggestion. 

Can't believe we are now entering the third trimester!! 

Congrats Nyn and Fides on the 3rd trimester!! Tomorrow for me!! :shocK:

it seems to be going slower for me though...especially since I am a bit uncomfortable!!


----------



## qwk

big hugs bbygurl, so sorry you're having to deal with this. 

to all the other ladies, i'm doing a total read and run as I lack the energy to post tonight, but congrats to the new third trimester-ers and i hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## MummyCat

Bby.. :hugs: so sorry this is happening hun! I really hope it gets sorted soon! 

Happy 27 weeks and 3rd Tri to Nyn, Fides, Andrea, and Joey! :dance: Congrats ladies! :flower: 
So lovely that there will be a steady stream of ladies heading into 3rd Tri now! :wohoo:

I have my GTT next wednesday and not looking forward to it! :( I've had to ask hubby if he can try work home that day and keep an eye on Lottie... as I can only imagine how frustrated she'd get having to sit about waiting with me for 2/3 hours. I'm good at distracting her... but for 2 or 3 hours might be a bit tough!!

Hope you're all okay! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had gtt yesterday 1st bloods 9am,drink lucozade orginal then 2 hours later more blood then go.i was gone by 11.10 :) x


----------



## Huggles

Happy third tri Dr gomps! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Happy third to all those ladies and babies that have moved over these last few days :flower:

Bby :hugs: I hope things get a bit easier.

I have been and had my specialist doppler scan this morning, done as a precaution due to pre-eclampisa both previous pregnancies, once causing a 29 weeker preemie...no notching showed and blood flow is perfect, so full term for me again hopefully.

They also did an estimated weight on measurements taken...at 23.3 weeks my lil fella is a whopping 1lbs 8ozs and has jumped up to the 100th percentile on the growth chart thing :wacko: big bubba!!!!


----------



## Huggles

great that they don't expect pre-e this time for you! And wowzers, big boy you got there!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 3rd tri Andrea! Love that we will all be reaching 3rd tri soon!

My friend sent me this link to a website to help create a birthplan: https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/free-birth-plan

Seems pretty comprehensive, so I thought I'd share. :)


----------



## DrGomps

thanks for sharing the website!! I had a dream that I was giving birth without a plan!! :dohh:

Yay You&Me for a big healthy son!! :thumbup:

Here is my first 3rd trimester bump!! WIth all my other trimester bumps to compare!! She has grown so much!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/trimesterbumps.jpg


----------



## you&me

I would like your perfectly neatly formed bump please?!! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

wow dr gomps - awesome pics! She really has grown loads!


----------



## acoro

Hi all, haven't posted in a bit but have been following updates. Congrats to all the the third tris and those with great test results! Sorry to hear about your hard times bby.

I've been in a bad way health wise for the last 5 days. I keep spiking fevers over 39 C, chills, sweats, extreme fatigue. I went to OB triage monday morning and they found baby is fine thankfully, but my white count is a bit low normal which is odd for a pregnant woman but they said that can happen in a virus. I went for a follow up CBC and the dreaded oral GTT yesterday and it almost killed me. I never had that problem w/ my previous two pregnancies but being sick and all did not help. I had a follow up with with my dr today but she didn't have any test results back but my bloop pressure and urine dip were normal. Waiting to hear on my thyroid hormones and tolerance test to see if there is something else at play here. I feel a bit better today but still very tired and sweaty with recurring mild to moderate headaches :wacko:

I think it is probably just a virus but i have never had anything like this in my life plus no one else at home is sick! I could sleep for 5 days straight at this point!

Hope everyone else is doing well! I didn't even celebrate my 25th week as i was too sick on Sunday but i will celebrate now :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

happy belated 25 weeks acoro and so sorry to hear you're so ill. HOpe you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys just wanted to update u before i went to rest. last night around 10:30-11 i started feeling really nasuas and crampy in abdomen and lower back. ended up going to the hospital this morning at 7:00am. I am having preterm contrations/labor they gave me a shot to stop contractions just need to rest and keep an eye on my contracs. im having 1 every hour since they gave me shot will ttyl!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm sorry you've been sick acoro, I hope you feel better very soon!

Amanda, that sounds very scary with the preterm contractions, hang in there and keep us posted!


----------



## Nyn

Amanda hun I really hope things get sorted asap :hugs: and I really really hope your contractions stop.. not what you need on top of everything else. :hugs:

fides & drgomps congrats and welcome to the 3rd trimester! :happydance:

hi wannabemom! 

you&me that's brilliant that you got good scan results!! hope your little bub stays in till the end!!!

drgomps cute bump!!!! got to get one of me up here :)

acoro hun I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Acoro, feel better hun! I hope you can take it easy with the other LO's at home. :hugs:

No Amanda!! You just can't catch a brake!! First medicaid now preterm labor! Glad that you are being treated, thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## fides

acoro, sorry you're not feeling well. bby, hope things calm down for you. :hugs: to you both.

DrG, Nyn, Joey & TLH- congrats on 3rd trimester!!! :dance:


had my 1st midwife appt yesterday - got a mild scolding for not drinking enough water. she said a good rule of thumb for pregnant ladies is to take your current weight and divide by two and that's how many fluid ounces of water you should shoot for per day. i'm not even close!!!


----------



## WannabemomV

bbygurl:
Oh i hope you are feeling better. Are you still having contractions? Will they give you magnesium shots to help grow your babys lungs? 

1 pound 8 ounces. Wow what a good size baby for 23 weeks.. I would love to know what mine weighs- give me an excuse for this weight gain. hehe


----------



## acoro

bbygurl that is scary! Boy I hope things settle down for you quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

oh no bbygurl, i really hope they manage to stop the contractions!


----------



## tlh97990

so my new bedding arrived today so of course i had to put it on when i went home for my lunch break. i will try to post pictures tonight!! we also set up the monitor we got from my baby shower to see how the video thing looks and i love it!!!!


----------



## acoro

tlh97990 said:


> so my new bedding arrived today so of course i had to put it on when i went home for my lunch break. i will try to post pictures tonight!! we also set up the monitor we got from my baby shower to see how the video thing looks and i love it!!!!

oooo exciting!! i've been kicking the idea of a video monitor around...our baby monitor is a wee past its prime


----------



## tlh97990

i really didn't think about getting a video monitor but my grandma bought it and we read up on it a little bit and i think were really gonna like it...all we're missing is a baby now lol


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey guys. Finallly got some rest that i needed. Ive been up for an almost an hour now and havent felt any contrations yet but i am really achy in my abdomen and lower back. i dont kno if there going to give me shots wannabemom. They want me to reschdule my appointment that i was suppose to have tuesday but i cant until i get insurance back. They want me to keep track of the contractions if i have 4 in an hour need to call doctor, if my waterbreaks need to call, if i start bleeding heavy need to call, if baby doesnt move at least 10 times a day need to call. nurse at hospital said if i cant get ahold of doctor than i need to come down right away. I will say they were the best nurses i have ever had in my life. When we first go to hospital OH couldnt go back with me cuz we had my step daughter. so my mom came and got her. he came back after that and than had to go down and move the car to the free valet parking cuz we didnt have any more change for meter. we didnt park there at first cuz we got to hospital at 7 and valet didnt open til 730. well right before he went down nurse came in and said im going to move monitor cuz sometime it doesnt show contractions because its in wrong spot. he than went down stairs to move van and like 5 mins later i had, had 4 contractions and doctor and nurse came right in. so i was in room by myself when i found out and lost it. nurse calmed me down a lil but was still crying. well right after they gave me the shot it cause me to get really cold and shaky so i called for a blanket. a different nurse came in and gave me a blanket and noticed i was crying asked me if i was okay and i shook my head yes and was gulping it back. than my original nurse when i first got there noticed door open and came to make sure everything was okay and noticed i was crying and asked me if i was okay and i lost it. she stayed with me and other nurse stayed too rubbing my leg talking to me. well first nurse left but other stayed until the ultrrasound lady came. and she help me get up to go to bathroom and finally OH came back up right before ultrasound got done. it is the scariest thing that has ever happened to me. when i got discharged nurse said i hope we dont see u back until baby is born but ladies that usually have pre-term contractions we tend to see back a few times. so i took it as ill probably from now til baby is born go into pre-term contractions again. i guess now i have to take it day by day and see what happens. OH took day off today so he is home with me today. but until i go back to doctors u guys are going to be my #1 support system durning the day. thank you everyone for being o concerned for me. u guys make me feel like your family!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

What a scary story Amanda! I am glad the nurses at the hospital treated you so well and that you've gotten some rest and no more contractions. And that is nice that OH was able to stay home today. Hopefully your insurance situation gets sorted ASAP so you can get back into your regular doctor.


----------



## qwk

acoro - so sorry you're sick! that sucks!

bbygurl - oh no!! i'm so sorry, praying that your preterm contractions stay stopped! that sounds so awful and scary.. big hugs!

fides - you just had your first appt? i must have missed something, what were you doing before?


----------



## Nyn

Amanda that's brilliant the nurses were so nice :) especially after being treated like crap it's nice to know there are nice people out there! keep us updated :hugs:

tlh post a pic when you can!! I love seeing pics of nurseries, bedding etc.. :)

Leia woke me up doing early morning gymnastics at about 5 am so I'm feeling a bit pooped. It's only 8 am now and I feel like it's lunch time!


----------



## MummyCat

Acoro...sorry you've been ill hun! :flower: Hope you feel much better soon! 

Andrea, fabulous bump pics!!! :cloud9:

You&me, glad that scan went well and looks likely you'll go full term!! and :yipee: for your big boy!! 

tlh, looking forward to seeing pics! :thumbup:

Huggles, happy 24 weeks and good luck at your scan!! :hugs:

Amanda.... OH MY GOSH! You poor thing!! I'm sorry you've had such a scary time! :hugs: make sure you rest up and hopefully you can make it a good few more weeks before you meet your little lady! Glad that the nurses were so lovely! :thumbup:

Re birth plans.... last time I had a lovely long birth plan and NOTHING went according to plan! :rofl: so this time I'm not writing one. The midwives asked at the beginning if we had any preferences so at that point I'll tell them... Hubby to announce the sex of baby and Hubby to cut the cord once it's stopped pulsating (provided it's safe for the baby). Everything else we'll be playing by ear. :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

bbygurl - so sorry to hear about your preterm contractions. Be sure to rest a lot and hopefully they won't return :hugs:

Had my 24 week scan this morning and so far everything still looks good which is a relief for me. Now i'm lying on the couch taking it easy and intend to spend most of the week here.


----------



## pip7890

:wave: Sorry I've not been around much. So many things to catch up on so I'll just give :hugs: to those that need them and congratulations to the ladies reaching personal milestones.

Pip x


----------



## you&me

Huggles...that is great news :happydance:

Mummycat...my first birthplan went out of the window too, I ended up writing it at 28 weeks...the when I had Reagan at 29 weeks everything I had stated I didn't want I ended up with, and there really was no choice for both of ours safety, so with Amber I never bothered wasting the pen and paper, and just went with the flow, it was much more relaxed :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

I'm also not going to bother with a birth plan.
Ideally i'd like a natural hypnobirth with no painkillers, but we'll see what happens.
Last time i hadn't written one yet but had all these thoughts about don't want this or that. Then when the time came (far too early) i desperately wanted those exact things but couldn't have them.
Much easier to just go with the flow and decide at the time what you want to do and what's best in the given situation.


----------



## WannabemomV

bbygurl- how scary. You are so lucky to have such great nurses looking after you.
I don't plan on really Writing a birth plan. I hear too many times that they never happen. I just want to have the Drugs and a Healthy baby. I would like hubby to be the one to announce the sex of the baby to me or if he is crying too hard to look myself. I would also like him to cut the cord and have been doing some research on delayed cord clamping and might like to do that. I also would like the baby on my breast as soon as possible. I guess maybe I should write all this down..
I had my 24 week prenatal appointment yesterday. Doctor is still saying I am text book. My uterus is measuring a little big at 26 cm. Should be around 24-25. I would rather big than small. I just don't want a 10 pound plus baby coming out of my in Nov. Haha For selfish painful reasons!


----------



## you&me

I reckon I am in for a 10lber...but it's not coming out down there and will be making his exit via mumma's sunroof...so not to bad :haha:


----------



## Huggles

I'm suspecting i'm having a big boy. His daddy is really big, i'm not exactly petite myself, and he's already weighing more than jarrod did when he was born, and he's still 4 days younger! I would really like natural birth though, but don't want to push out a 4kg baby! ouch! Guess we just have to wait and see! dr doesn't seem concerned about size yet - but it's not his bits the baby's coming out of! LoL


----------



## MummyCat

you&me said:


> Huggles...that is great news :happydance:
> 
> Mummycat...my first birthplan went out of the window too, I ended up writing it at 28 weeks...the when I had Reagan at 29 weeks everything I had stated I didn't want I ended up with, and there really was no choice for both of ours safety, so with Amber I never bothered wasting the pen and paper, and just went with the flow, it was much more relaxed :thumbup:




Huggles said:


> I'm also not going to bother with a birth plan.
> Ideally i'd like a natural hypnobirth with no painkillers, but we'll see what happens.
> Last time i hadn't written one yet but had all these thoughts about don't want this or that. Then when the time came (far too early) i desperately wanted those exact things but couldn't have them.
> Much easier to just go with the flow and decide at the time what you want to do and what's best in the given situation.

I agree completely about going with the flow. :thumbup: Thankfully when I wrote my plan for Lottie I knew that labour was a complete unknown and expected that things wouldn't always go to plan... I got the opposite of my birth plan and would do it again in a heartbeat! :rofl: BUT... I know a lady who had written her plan out and dreamt of how her labour was going to be, homebirth and hypnobirth and everything perfect and then things didn't progress as she wanted, she was further overdue than the hospitals like homebirth started but had to be transfered to hospital, ended up with a c-section and she was so upset about not giving birth naturally that she failed to bond with the baby for the first 6 months... maybe more! She was depressed... and I'm sure it started from the desire for everything to go perfectly! 

Going with the flow in my opinion, is the way you end up with a healthy baby and a happy Mummy! :thumbup: Take the drugs you need, when you need them and if you don't... then that's brilliant! 



WannabemomV said:


> bbygurl- how scary. You are so lucky to have such great nurses looking after you.
> I don't plan on really Writing a birth plan. I hear too many times that they never happen. I just want to have the Drugs and a Healthy baby. I would like hubby to be the one to announce the sex of the baby to me or if he is crying too hard to look myself. I would also like him to cut the cord and have been doing some research on delayed cord clamping and might like to do that. I also would like the baby on my breast as soon as possible. I guess maybe I should write all this down..
> I had my 24 week prenatal appointment yesterday. Doctor is still saying I am text book. My uterus is measuring a little big at 26 cm. Should be around 24-25. I would rather big than small. I just don't want a 10 pound plus baby coming out of my in Nov. Haha For selfish painful reasons!

It is good to write them down.... even if it's a small list (just in case you forget on the day)! Big babies aren't always difficult to push out. I've heard that it's the size of the head that's the issue, if it has a bit more chub on him/her it wont make much difference in delivery! :thumbup: 



you&me said:


> I reckon I am in for a 10lber...but it's not coming out down there and will making his exit via mumma's sunroof...so not to bad :haha:

:rofl: Baby may surprise you and be an 8lb-er! x 



Huggles said:


> I'm suspecting i'm having a big boy. His daddy is really big, i'm not exactly petite myself, and he's already weighing more than jarrod did when he was born, and he's still 4 days younger! I would really like natural birth though, but don't want to push out a 4kg baby! ouch! Guess we just have to wait and see! dr doesn't seem concerned about size yet - but it's not his bits the baby's coming out of! LoL

:rofl: this is true! Lottie was 3.79kg (8lb 3oz) ... she was a struggle to get out (but she had turned - back to back) but once born didn't look like an 8lb baby at all... she was long and skinny.


----------



## Nyn

Great news Huggles!! did you get any good pics of bubs?

Hi Pip!! :happydance:

I haven't written a birth plan either.. my midwife will know what I want and we'll go from there. I will write a few instructions for my OH though :)

My vague plan is to have a no hassel home birth with just my OH and the midwives and the birth pool if I need it. I managed to breathe the baby down last time I gave birth and I'm really hoping that I can do that again (which is where OH's written instructions for me come in!) Although I know anything can happen so if things don't go to plan I won't be upset.. I just want a healthy baby :) am starting to look forward to labor and birth now it's sort of getting closer :)


----------



## Huggles

Got 3 pics but they're not very good. i can only really make out one. Dh has them at work but i think he's been too busy to scan them in. The one is profile pic (that's the one that i can see fairly easily) and the other two are face from the front. The scan wasn't as clear as usual today - dr said it's cos baby's bones are starting to calcify so it gets harder to see clearly on the scan.


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles, so glad that all is looking well with your son and that he is growing strong and healthy!! 

Amanda, so glad the nurses took care of you. Are you on bed rest??? So scary hun, glad you and Aaryella are okay. :hugs:

I think Fides had OB appts and is just now starting up with a mw...

As far as birth plans, i want one just so my wishes can be made clear to everyone. But I go into the process aware that I might not get everything I want...it won't make me love my daughter any less, the most important thing is that we are both healthy. After that if they could follow my wishes that would be fabulous!


----------



## Nyn

Just checking in as I'm off to the UK for the weekend tomorrow morning! Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Huggles

ooh, enjoy your weekend Nyn!


----------



## DrGomps

I have a question about stretch marks...Josephine has been growing so rapidly that I now have a couple. :( I was wondering when/if you 2nd time moms got your stretchies with your first...


----------



## you&me

Hope you have a lovely time Nyn...although you may have missed the sunshine, it has been blistering hot here all week...yet today it has done nothing but pour of rain :dohh:


----------



## you&me

DrGomps said:


> I have a question about stretch marks...Josephine has been growing so rapidly that I now have a couple. :( I was wondering when/if you 2nd time moms got your stretchies with your first...

I only got a couple with Reagan because I only made 29 weeks and she was quite small because of the IUGR caused by the pre-e...but think I got them around the 26ish week mark...

With Amber I got loads on my tummy only, where it wasn't stretched to the max first time around...this time I have yet to get any fresh ones, still got my old silvery lines.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 24 weeks Huggles, so glad all is looking good!

Mostly I just want to create a birth plan to help me feel more organized, and to force me to think about some of the potential contingencies ahead of time. But obviously I'll need to be flexible, and when it comes down to it I just want to make sure LO gets here safely.


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> fides - you just had your first appt? i must have missed something, what were you doing before?

1st appt with the midwife - i switched from an OB. :flower:



Nyn said:


> My vague plan is to have a no hassel home birth with just my OH and the midwives and the birth pool if I need it. I managed to breathe the baby down last time I gave birth and I'm really hoping that I can do that again (which is where OH's written instructions for me come in!) Although I know anything can happen so if things don't go to plan I won't be upset.. I just want a healthy baby :) am starting to look forward to labor and birth now it's sort of getting closer :)

what does breathing the baby down mean? Have a fun weekend!!


DrG, i'm also starting to get some stretch marks - i have a few purplish marks already - it will be crazy to see them grow in the next few months!! yikes!

Huggles, happy V-day to you and your rainbow baby!

Pip - i missed your V-day - happy belated V-day to you and your rainbow baby!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone was back in hospital last night with more contractions. The gave me some medicine and sent me home i got some really good sleep. Not having any more big contractions just little and very achey and crampy. The told me to rest rest rest but


----------



## bbygurl719

But didn't specifically say bed rest. All i can do now is wait and see what happens. Going to get some more sleep talk to you all later.


----------



## fides

Aaryella, knock it off!! just kidding. Seriously, though, bby, i do hope things settle down. :hugs:


----------



## fides

my doula just left - had another appointment with her, and this one was about preparing for the birth process. i am so glad i hired her - i can already tell she's going to be such a big help! It's really nice to talk to a birth professional who is positive and supportive after hearing a bunch of horror stories recently from friends who've been telling me worst case birth scenarios that they've heard of happening to them or someone they know. why do people do that to pregnant women?!?! especially those of us who've not had a live birth yet! anyone else getting this from friends? :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

bbygurl - i strongly recommend bedrest as much as possible. I really hope the contractions stop and stay away for you. :hugs:


----------



## acoro

Get lots of bedrest bbygurl!
Congrats on 24 weeks Huggles!
Just looked at my ticker and realize I have 100 days left :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm finally feeling human again and I'm off work next week on vacation so time to clean out the nursery that has since become my office...what a disaster in here.

All the best, mummies!!


----------



## Huggles

yay for 100 days acoro!


----------



## qwk

fides - my doula told me to just politely ask anyone who starts in on a birth horror story to wait and tell me after i give birth ;) people just like to be dramatic! and especially once they hear you want to go natural/hypnobirth/no epidural/etc, some people seem really compelled to inform you that you'll never survive it because it's JUST SO HORRIBLE!!! :)

congrats acoro! i just realized i wasn't paying any attention, i'm down to double digit days now, wow!


----------



## Huggles

bearing in mind that south africa has one of the highest elective caesar rates in the world, mil asked me the other day what my 'date' was, so i told her it's complicated cos EDD is 24 Nov but stitch is coming out around 37/38 weeks so i'm going with 10/11 nov. So she said "aren't you having a caeser?" so i was like "no, definitely want natural" and she looked at me like i had 12 heads and said "but why?!"

Last year when i mentioned i wanted to do hypnobirthing I got loads of weird looks. Everyone thought i was nuts. Not many people said much, but the looks in the faces was "ya, we'll see how well THAT works"


----------



## DrGomps

I hate hearing horror stories, people think I am nuts when I saw I want to do it naturally. But I am not closing the door on drugs...just want to be clear headed when I meet my daughter if possible.

Bby, I am so sorry you are going through this!! I also recommend bed rest!!

Congrats on double digits qwk and acoro!! 

AFM...went for a nice swim this morning and am now knackered!! Good thing the boss won't be in today as I am seeing a nap coming on...


----------



## Huggles

i'm also not closing the door on drugs, but want to try and avoid them as much as possible because i have a big fear of epidurals/spinals, and am not too keen on the thought of pethidine injection. i think if i need something i'll first try gas & air cos the effects of that supposedly wear off as soon as you take hte mask away. i'm scared of all the rest where the effects linger. i've had a very bad anaesthetic experience once (wisdom teeth) where my mind/brain was totally awake but body was asleep - i had absolutely no control but could feel all the pain. So i'm terrified of the drugs for that reason - hate the thought that i might not be in control so to speak.
But if things get bad and i can't handle it and hte hypnobirthing techniques etc are not enough, i'll ask for drugs - would just far prefer to avoid them if possible!
Same goes for c-section - if baby is in any kind of danger i'll take one, but would far prefer natural if at all possible.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey got my medicaid back thanks to OH calling them and bitchin them out. ive had 2 contractions today. went to doctors today as well. he told me my cervix length is good and theres less than a 1% chance ill have her in a week or so. but that doesnt mean i wont have her early. i go back next thursday for ultrasound to check my cervix length again and to check were my placenta is. when i went to the hospital it was somewere between 1.9-2.1 cms away. I'm feeling alot better just going to rest rest rest. im really achey and sore so i try not to move to much cuz thats when it hurts. doctor pushed on my belly today and god did that hurt. I'm just praying everything gets better for me and my lil girl. and im hoping that she can atleast make it until october sometime! but just got to take it day by day!


----------



## tlh97990

yay for getting your medicaid back!!!! 

afm i have my glucose tolerance test in a couple hours and i'm starving!!! i was told only cheese and water but its not cutting it i'm so ready for my appointment to be done. she is very active today compared to any other day (probably cuz we want to eat) but im looking forward to hearing her heartbeat!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So glad the medicaid situation got cleared up, you needed some good news!! Glad you are getting good care and being watched closely, keep resting!

I have had a few people start in with the horror stories. I try to politely exit the conversation...


----------



## acoro

Sending you lots of good thoughts and :hugs: bbygurl!


----------



## tlh97990

well my belly is measuring a week ahead still and i apparently start goin to the dr every 2 weeks now...i feel like its starting to get so close!!!


----------



## Huggles

glad you got your medicaid back bbygurl!
did dr check for infection at all? that can cause both contractions and pain when pressed. Fx'd it's nothing and with lots of rest your princess stays put a good while longer :hugs:

good luck with the gtt tlh! and wow, every 2 weeks already! That does suddenly seem so soon!


----------



## babyhopes2010

3d scan today :wohoo:


----------



## Huggles

ooh, enjoy! Posts some pics after if you can!


----------



## babyhopes2010

def will do :)


----------



## MummyCat

Bby :hugs: hope you get loads of rest hun!! xxxx

So about these horror stories you ladies are hearing.... labour is painful (which you all know), a different pain to one you would have experienced (unless you've already given birth) ... but within hours after the birth of Lottie... i would have done it again! So it can't be THAT horrific! In fact... I was almost sad it was over... it happens so quickly and I had a long labour! :haha: Just ignore people who are trying to scare you! 

You can very likely do it with no pain meds, limited pain meds, or lots of pain meds... depending on your pain threshold and how the labour goes... so don't let anyone tell you that you wont be able to handle it! :thumbup: 

Fides... I think by breathing the baby down Nyn meant that she would focus on her breathing and allowing the uterus to push the baby down the birth canal by just controlling her breathing (ie.. not using meds) Though i'm sure when Nyn is back from the UK she can confirm what she meant! 

Babyhopes... looking forward to seeing your pics!!! :) 

Hope you're all okay lovelies!!! :flower:

28 weeks today for me... last week as an eggplant! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

1 1/2 hours until my scan :wohoo: i bet i cry like a baby :haha:


----------



## Huggles

MummyCat said:


> So about these horror stories you ladies are hearing.... labour is painful (which you all know), a different pain to one you would have experienced (unless you've already given birth) ... but within hours after the birth of Lottie... i would have done it again! So it can't be THAT horrific! In fact... I was almost sad it was over... it happens so quickly and I had a long labour! :haha: Just ignore people who are trying to scare you!

I totally agree with this (although obviously i haven't given birth at full term yet). But last year, when i gave birth to Jarrod, although he was only 24 weeks and therefore much smaller than full term, I remember moaning "ow, ow, ow" as he was actually coming out (maybe a total of 5-10 min), and as soon as he was out the first words out my mouth were "good grief, if that's a small one no ways am i doing a full size!". :haha:
And yet here I am (and made this decision about 3 days after his birth in fact), all ready and desperately wanting to do another natural birth without pain meds! i remember the words i spoke, but i honestly don't remember the actual (physical) pain - that memory disappears really soon after the baby is born, and just the exhilaration and proudness of actually having done it remains.


----------



## DrGomps

mummy and huggles, thats reassuring!!

babyhopes, I go for my 3D next weekend, can't wait to see your photos!!

tlh, my bimonthly visits don't start until 33 weeks....


----------



## Huggles

i asked my dr about my next appointments when i was there on thurs. He said, if everything carries on as it is at the moment, then 24 weeks (which was thurs), 28 weeks (i need a rhogam shot), 32 weeks, 35 weeks, 37 weeks, and then he'll probalby take the stitch out and if labour doesn't start immediately then every week after that.


----------



## joey300187

cant wait to see your 3d scan pics. got ours 2morra so excited!! xx


----------



## bbygurl719

yes they did check if there was infection evry test they did was negative.


----------



## Huggles

oh good, i'm really glad about that!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im still team yellow :woohoo: and very much inlove :cloud9:


----------



## diz

Morning ladies. I'm taking Noah swimming this morning, then to his friends 2nd birthday party this afternoon. What everyone else up too? Xx


----------



## diz

Good god. Only a week left in the second trimester and now only in double figures... This is going so fast.


----------



## babyhopes2010

pics and vid in my journal x


----------



## Huggles

*running off to look*


----------



## Huggles

aww, lovely video babyhopes! :cloud9:
Looked like baby was waving towards the end! And he/she (i keep wanting to say she for some reason!) has such beautiful lips! Gorgeous!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> aww, lovely video babyhopes! :cloud9:
> Looked like baby was waving towards the end! And he/she (i keep wanting to say she for some reason!) has such beautiful lips! Gorgeous!

huge lips lol we and the daddy dont have big lips lol.

her/his hands are massive but i am 6ft 2 lol:haha:

i would recommend that scan to anyone it was amazing x


----------



## Huggles

i have one booked for 29+2. Wasn't planning on having one and then started rethinking my decision and then got a great half price deal so went ahead and booked one. Am really starting to get excited about it now!


----------



## alybel

Just thought I would show you my latest belly pic: https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/27weeks.jpg


----------



## Huggles

wow, awesome bump alybel!


----------



## DrGomps

Babyhopes, lovely pics/video! Mine is in a week!! 

Alybel, live your bump!


----------



## DrGomps

Babyhopes, lovely pics/video! Mine is in a week!! 

Alybel, love your bump!


----------



## babyhopes2010

it was amazing and 100% worth the money :)
and better still we are team yellow :)


----------



## alybel

Other good news here, I passed by gestational diabetes test!!!! Weird thing though, I have gestational diabetes with my 1st and 3rd pregnancies (both boys) and not with my 2nd and 4th (both girls)...


----------



## alybel

Maybe I won't have another whopper baby, last baby was 10lb 6oz, would like a baby that looks like a newborn for a while :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey just stopping in to say hi and show a belly pic. 25w2d!! ANd let u all kno all has been well nly minor contractions here and there nothing like before. but cant wait to go see my baby girl on thursday!!
 



Attached Files:







25w2d.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Huggles

glad you passed your gtt alybel! Very interesting that you had gd with the boys but not the girls!

Glad the contractions have subsided bbygurl and great bump!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Holy Sh%t iv just found stretch mark :wacko:


heres bumpy pic
https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8934/27weeksbumpy.jpg


----------



## you&me

:hugs: Huggles, thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls!!

Just a quickie to say hello and hope you all had a good weekend!! Les Miserables was absolutely wonderful and I cried my eyes out shamelessly!! absolutely loved it and recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it yet - if you're in the UK go now as it's with Alfie Boe and Matt Lucas!!!

Also got LOADS of clothes for Leia!!!!!! will post some pics later on. Also got the boys lots of new stuff, they are all dressed up in matching gear and eating their smarties cakes :)


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a great time Nyn!


----------



## you&me

Welcome back Nyn, glad you had a great time!!

Is anyone else that is due nearer to the end of November thinking about getting christmas 'sorted' before baby comes along?...I have already bought loads of presents, and knowing I will be having a section my intention is to get all presents bought and wrapped before baby comes along :haha:


----------



## Huggles

wow you&me - very impressed!
I haven't even THOUGHT about xmas yet! But you've made a very good point. I should also get all our nov/dec birthday's sorted - we have tons. Loads of friends and 1 or 2 family members have birthday in nov/dec (myself included!), so i guess i should get those sorted before baby arrives so i'm prepared!
(and thanks for thinking of me today - it means a lot)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> wow you&me - very impressed!
> I haven't even THOUGHT about xmas yet! But you've made a very good point. I should also get all our nov/dec birthday's sorted - we have tons. Loads of friends and 1 or 2 family members have birthday in nov/dec (myself included!), so i guess i should get those sorted before baby arrives so i'm prepared!
> (and thanks for thinking of me today - it means a lot)

i just opened your page and saw your beautiful boy :hugs:

Thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## you&me

You are welcome Huggles, I know how much and how important certain gestations dates etc become to us...I counted down the days til I reached the 29 week mark, and I was an emotional wreck that week....I hope today is as gentle on you as can be :hugs:

I need to get organised...my birthday 8th Oct, Amber's 29th October, Reagan's party sometime mid December, her birthday christmas day...plus christmas and a new baby arriving in the middle of all that...eeekkksss!!


----------



## mummapie

Just popping in to say hi. Hope you're all doing well!
I got back from taking my girlguides to Camp on Saturday and im absolutely exhausted.7 days of Cooking for 20 and camping really took its toll on me and my back especially.
But I had a fab time and my OH is looking after me whilst I regain energy lol. Baby Reuben is well, kicking away and popping my belly button out when I laugh. Only bad thing is whilst away my feet and calves swelled to twice there size and are still slightly swollen so I may ring the midwife today to make sure its okay,!


----------



## Huggles

i think you deserve a break after all that mummapie! Take the day off and sit/lie with your feet up and just relax!


----------



## bbygurl719

takingg about belly buttons i notice yesterday that my belly ring is no long in my belly button its just skin on the outside lol in a week or two i think my belly button will b popped all the way out. i took a pic of it yesterday to send to my mom will post it later i get a kick out of it!!


----------



## tlh97990

i bought a retainer for my belly button ring so it wouldnt close up but that annoyed the crap out of me and i ended up just taking it out altogether. i'm glad i did cuz the top half of my belly button has pushed out a little and the piercing would really be in the way now!


----------



## you&me

I used a retainer in my pregnancy with Amber...but this time around thought 'who on earth is going to want to look at my belly to notice a belly bar after 3 children and 3 c-sections'...so I took it out completely :haha:


----------



## qwk

big hugs today huggles :hugs:! :)

glad things seem to be calming down bbygurl.

i am so tired i can barely keep up enough to say much else that is specific... i'm impressed with you&me and thinking of christmas! I've THOUGHT about it, lol, but haven't really done anything :) I do a lot of shopping online so hopefully I can just run through some quickie gifts! or order gifts for the grandparents with pictures of baby, etc.

i am going to steal you british ladies' expression because it is very fitting - i am SHATTERED. stayed up putting together baby's changing table until after 2 am. eep. i think this is the least sleep i've had the whole pregnancy! but his room is really coming together, which was a goal since we have my shower here this coming saturday! yay!


----------



## DrGomps

yay qwk for a shower!! You should take pics of your nursery!! :D 

:hi: mummapie, sounds like you have been busy. Did you change altitude at all?? That could cause the swelling. My feet swelled up like crazy when I flew across the country and know its gone down.

you&me, good for you being so organized!! DH is christian and I am Jewish so we have double the december holidays! I have a feeling this year that I will do a lot less cooking. What about thanksgiving plans for all you Americans out there?? Last year I cooked, definitely not again this year. 

Thinking of you huggles and glad all is going well! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

big hugs today huggles. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My latest bump pic taken Saturday at 25 w 4 d.


----------



## sherylb

I am a bit concerned about Christmas but all of my shopping is usually done online anyway so I am sure I will make it work. DH's family all have amazon wish lists so we just chose stuff off those that matches our per person budget.


----------



## DrGomps

^^ great bump Mrs AJ!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks Andrea! In the past week I've had two different people tell me I am "barely showing" and "tiny." Ha! I don't think so. Another person told me I was huge and due for a 10 pounder...gee thanks! I think the truth is probably somewhere in between. (hopefully!)


----------



## notjustyet

Hi I haven't checked in for a while, hope everyone's doing well.

I haven't really been keeping up with all the posts but just wanted to say bbygurl sorry you've been having such a hard time, hope the rest of your pregnancy goes much smoother. 
Huggles, hope you're doing ok today I can't imagine how tough it is for you. 
Mrs AJ, great bump! I've had people tell me how small I am constantly, but then last midwives appointment I was measuring a week ahead! People just like to comment on bumps I think.
You&Me, I'm planning on getting organised for christmas when I start mat leave (9 weeks!) I admire you for being so organised this early on!

As for me, I ordered my cot yesterday. It's so pretty! I just need to clear out the nursery and get it painted now. I have a massive list of jobs to get done before baby comes, I just hope I have enough time to get everything done. Oh yeah and I'm in third tri now whoop whoop! Congrats to everyone else for reaching your various milestones!


----------



## tlh97990

my boss came back today from a week vacation and was like "oh my gosh youre starting to get so big." then realized how she worded it and apologized saying she meant im starting to get a more defined bump.

my oh's sister had her daughter a few hours ago after 18 hours of labor and i'm excited to see she had a full head of hair..i was worried my daughter would be bald since they have a bald family with babies but she beat the odds so maybe we will too


----------



## Huggles

awesome bump Mrs AJ!

Congrats on third tri notjustyet!

Today has gone fairly ok for me. My cousin came over around midday and only left just now at 9:30pm! We had a lovely relaxing day sitting on the couch watching movies and chatting and stuff - was really nice.
And it's now 4 hours past the time when Jarrod was born last year - and i'm still pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

While I was in the UK I got ds2's birthday completely out of the way (his birthday is 31st Oct! so the day before my due date!) and I got a lot of Christmas stuff for the kids too. Not completely done, but got a good amount done :)

Mummapie glad you had a great time with the girl scouts!!!

MrsAJ you look great!!! lovely bump :)

Huggles, hope yesterday was ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

24+5 and i'm still pregnant!!! :happydance:

Happy 28 weeks Nyn! And very impressed that you're so organised!


----------



## Nyn

Yey Huggles!!! Time for a little celebration :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Ok, so I just have to share my spoils from this weekend's shopping trip!! And also the stuff I picked up from my sister's that I got from the buy, swap and sell section - highly recommend it!!

First up a jumper/coat from Asda
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120184.jpg

Now to Next (god I love that shop!!)

The most gorgeous Next sleepsuits!
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/babyclothesaugust2011.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120192-1.jpghttps://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/babyclothesaugust20111.jpg

Next Newborn hats!
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120196.jpg

Next Cozy winter hat and gloves
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120185.jpg

Next tights
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/babyclothesaugust20112.jpg

Next shoes
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/babyclothesaugust2011-1-1.jpg

First hair grips! ok, so they won't be used for a while, but they were £1 in the sales!
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120197.jpg

And now some excellent buy, swap and sell stuff...

Next dungarees
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120213.jpg

Mamas and Papas set
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120208.jpg

Gorgeous little Dunne dress set
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120204.jpg

Other stuff..
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120203.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120210.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120201.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120202.jpg
https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120211.jpg


----------



## Huggles

oh they're gorgeous Nyn!!!
I LOVE that first jumper/coat! And the winter hat and gloves! All so cute!

Caught a great kick on video this morning (just one kick):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ozVzNkvB9I


----------



## Nyn

Huggles that's a grat kick!!! well done getting it on video!

My Mum's just phoned to say she's coming round with a chest of drawers they're giving us so can't wait for that - can put away all of Leia's clothes!!! :happydance:


----------



## alybel

Nyn - great clothes. I am a bit jealous that when our babies are born yours will be going into winter so get to wear lots of clothes, it will be getting around to summer here so singlets and nappy pants are going to feature in my girl's wardrobe.


----------



## qwk

congrats huggles!!! :hugs:

lovely bumps alybel and Mrs. AJ :D 

such great stuff Nyn! love the "cozy winter hat" :) i'm starting to realize i have very little clothing for mr. baby. um, like, how much stuff ARE you supposed to have? this is kind of a mystery to me... i've been planning to wait until after the shower to see what i still need. 

i'm a pretty "basics" kind of person really, so my plan had been to just buy a bunch of white shirts/onesies and dye them. I can also whip up tiny pants super fast if need be. but really, how many pairs of pants/shirts does a newborn need? :shrug:


----------



## notjustyet

Nyn, you got some gorgeous clothes there - love the tights! I can't wait to go shopping in the Jan sales for baby clothes. How amazing that we'll have our babies by then!

Huggles, congrats on being 24 weeks and 5 days pregnant!! Great kick as well, I've tried to film mine too but think my baby is camera shy!

Qwk, I'm with you on being a basics kind of person. I'm not planning on buying many clothes because even though we don't have baby showers in the UK I know family and friends will buy baby something when they come visiting and its usually clothes so I won't need much. And if anything needs getting afterwards I'm sure I can get it.


----------



## Nyn

thanks girls :)

Well, honestly you don't need much. But after having 2 boys and being in the UK where everything is cheap and gorgeous I kind of went a bit mad lol! I know I'll end up with too much tiny stuff, but oh well.. I'll just have to make sure she wears it all at least for a day!

My Mum brought around the chest and I've just finished putting all Leia's stuff away and have put the boys changing mat on top, so the room all of a sudden looks ready for a baby again!! I need to find something pretty for the wall now :) She took both boys home with her as they were begging to go lol (they love it there!) so I'll pick them up tomorrow.. which means.. I'm .. wait for it... alone!?!? hehe.. I'm going to go and take a nice long bath :)

hope you're all having a good day xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey. So yesterday me and OH went over to my moms house and my moms the one planning the baby shower. my baby shower will be oct 8th. she gave me and invitation to my own baby shower but god the invitations are so cute she made them. and she made them look all different. i just love my mom and how creative she is. i cant wait now til oct 8th. my mom said all together we are inviting 50 guest and whoever they bring!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow, bby, thats a big baby shower!! We had about 20 people at mine...but I think I am having another one in new york! 

nyn, love the outfits and happy 28 weeks!! Enjoy your alone time!!

qwk, people love giving clothes...I didn't register for clothes since we were given so much and people keep on giving us clothes!! :D 

Huggles, great kick!!


----------



## Huggles

i always kind of though 6 newborn outfits would be enough. Until i read the journal of a BnB friend of mine who's got a newborn and the boy seems to wee/poo all over everything, subsequently going through about 6 outfits a day! :shock:

bbygurl - i think we may very well land up having our babyshowers on the same day! Mine hasn't been arranged yet, but that's the date that i very much want it to be held on!


----------



## sherylb

I am way too paranoid about Kristin coming early to wait until October for my shower. I am not terribly happy that it's not until September 25th as it is.


----------



## Nyn

bby wow! that's a bit baby shower! bet you'll have fun :)

Huggles, you're right.. there are explosion days when nothing stays in the nappies lol! I don't have many new born clothes left that don't have stains in them. And sods law the ones they always poop stain are the lovely light colored ones!


----------



## tlh97990

so i had to go to the hospital last night.. i was having a lot of menstrual like cramps and low back pain that kept getting worse and worse. i finally sucked it up and went to the hospital and found out i have a UTI. i felt silly for going for something like a UTI because i used to get them all the time but the nurses and doctor told me UTIs are the number one cause for preterm labor that involves an infection. they gave me an antibiotic to take for the UTI but i'm still in so much pain!


----------



## DrGomps

ouch TLH, sorry to hear about the UTI.


----------



## Huggles

really glad you went to the hospital and got antibiotics tlh. Sorry you have a uti though :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

tlh sorry you have a uti :( but good for you going to the hospital.. can't be too careful, you did the right thing :hugs: hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry to hear about the UTI, they can be brutal! But definitely good that you went in to get checked out so you can get it cleared up. Take it easy and get lots of rest while the antibiotics kick in.


----------



## acoro

Feel better tlh. Glad you got checked out right away. :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Got my midwife appointment today! :happydance: and will talk to her about water birth as I haven't mentioned it to her yet and I really think it's something I want to have as an option. Or at least have the pool there for laboring in as I remember that last hour of transition was pretty intense! I know fides is going for a water birth.. anyone else?


----------



## notjustyet

Yes, me! I'm hoping to use a tens machine for early labour, then get in the pool if I can and use gas and air while in the pool. If it gets too tough then I'm not opposed to getting out and having any other forms of pain relief, I'm just going to see how it goes. I just hope the pool is free! There's only 1 at my local hospital.


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I'm planning on a water birth too - my local MLU is so close I really want to use it and it's really nice and was empty when I looked round so hopefully bodes well for getting the water pool room I want.


----------



## qwk

ouch, sorry you had to go through that tlh!! glad they got you treated, very smart to just go ahead and go in!

as for me.. third tri today! wow! in celebration, here are my three bump-y pics from 1st, 2nd, and 3rd! i think I have a four week pic on my camera somewhere too, but not on my laptop, so i'll just go with 6 weeks, 13 weeks, 27 weeks. hard to believe the change...! lol at the little belly-button "nose" haha. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1 - Cropped - Six Weeks, 1 day.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4









6 - Cropped - Thirteen Weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









11 - Cropped - Twenty-Seven Weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

wow, big difference between second and third tri pics! So cool!
happy third trimester qwk! :happydance:
Just out of interest - when did your belly button 'pop'? I was wondering last night if mine will and roughly when it normally happens.


----------



## qwk

thanks huggles! i think you could kind of see it through my clothes _several _weeks ago really, probably by week 24; it's getting REALLY noticeable now. if i look at my 25 week profile pic though, you can't see it like you can here in the 27 week one.


----------



## Huggles

oh wow, ok. Mine's still pretty far in, so definitely gonna take a while still to come out then. It's all so exciting!


----------



## bbygurl719

so srry tlh hope u feel better soon. i think my belly button is going to pop atleast by 30 weeks. its been poking out the past few weeks!!


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/17/z4e429207cced8.gif

Love that your belly button popped...still waiting to see if mine will!! great bump!!


----------



## mummapie

When are people having baby showers? If you're having one that is. I'm having mine in 2 weeks, purely because all my friends go away to university in september and i cant have anyone missing out. I feel silly having it so early. 
And I can't believe so many of you guys are in 3rd tri already! Feels like yesterday this thread started. I feel so far behind lol.

And i thought i would share with you one of our purchases that we got today, i absolutely love it!
https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv242/melepie/IMAG0517.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I know a couple of ladies on here have already had showers, so it is definitely not too early! I'll be having mine either October 1 or October 8, which actually is a little later than I would like, but my friend who is throwing it for me is super busy in September, so those are the dates that work best for everyone. :)


----------



## fides

sorry - too many pages to catch up on, and i only have time to just check in...

qwk, LOVE the bump pics!!! congrats on 3rd tri!!

mumma, i was hoping to have my shower mid or late September, but my sister had to move it up to 9/3 - i will only be 7 months, so my shower's also going to be a bit early... Who is throwing your shower? You must be excited!! :dance:


hope all you ladies are doing well! 


afm, my laptop died, and we just bought DH a new computer, so no way we're replacing my laptop before baby gets here - between the cost of the new computer and stocking up on cloth diapers and other baby items, the laptop will have to wait, which means i won't be online as much - probably better that way anyway!!

have a great day!!


----------



## bbygurl719

im having my baby shower oct 8th


----------



## you&me

All these baby showers going on the 8th October...that's my birthday!!


----------



## Huggles

gorgeous outfit mummapie!


----------



## Huggles

you&me said:


> All these baby showers going on the 8th October...that's my birthday!!

haha, my baby shower will be on your birthday, and your baby is due on my birthday! :D


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone i'm feeling a lot better already!! i've been drinking water and cranberry juice like crazy! still having a little bit of low back pain but nothing how it was the other night.

my belly button is slowly moving forward but i had a very deep belly button before so it hasnt popped by any means yet but i noticed it closer to the surface around 25 weeks or so.

in regards to the baby shower..i had one (the big one) a couple weeks ago when i was 26 almost 27 weeks along. i did it so early because my OH and i had to drive three hours there hang out for the day and drive three hours home because of our dogs so i didn't think i'd be up for that later in the pregnancy. my work is having a small shower for me september 16th and some friends up here at school want to do something sometime in september or october.


----------



## DrGomps

I had my baby shower on July 23rd because I had to fly out to california and didn't want to fly when I got too big. I think my friends here may be throwing one for me at some point as well...not sure though as nobody has volunteered though several girls talked about it. 

thought I would share my bumps today...
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/28WeeksCollage.jpg

And progression over the last month....

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-4.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

wow u grew each week looks awesome!!


----------



## tlh97990

so my doctor's office just called and i don't have gestational diabetes!!! but my iron is low so i have to start taking an iron supplement which is probably because i don't take my prenatal vitamins since they made me so constipated...so now im stuck taking another vitamin that will make me constipated too how exciting!! they moved my appointment up to this monday instead of next friday since i went to the er


----------



## DrGomps

yay TLH for no gestational diabetes!!


----------



## bbygurl719

glad to hear u dont havd GD. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and i cant wait im super EXCITED since i ahd to miss my last tuesday one and the one at the hospital i was in such a scare that i couldnt concentrate. i was crying and screen was blurry so I CANT WAIT TIL 330 TOMORROW!!!


----------



## you&me

Huggles said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> All these baby showers going on the 8th October...that's my birthday!!
> 
> haha, my baby shower will be on your birthday, and your baby is due on my birthday! :DClick to expand...

:haha: I got my section date from the consultant the other day...and baby will be arriving on 21st November if all goes to plan.

Lovely bump DrGomps!!

My hubby is off work today, I kept him awake all night :dohh: I went to bed having some big pains in my tummy and across the bottom of my back, so slept awful...this morning I still have the back pain, but the tummy pain feels more like I pulled a muscle, so will keep an eye on it...think I simply overdid it yesterday!!

Hope everyone and bumps are okay.

Dani


----------



## Huggles

Awesome bump dr gomps! Baby is definitely growing stunningly in there!

tlh - glad you don't have gd! re the iron tablets - tell them that you get very constipated from them and ask if there's something you can take to help with that. Maybe they can prescribe a stool softener or something (i take Movicol - totally safe during pg and non-addictive). Definitely mention it though - i'm sure they'll be able to recommend something.

Enjoy your ultrasound bbygurl!

Hope your pains settle soon you&me :hugs:

AFM - 25 weeks today!!! :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 25w Huggles!

Hello everyone. Great to see all the new bump pics!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

happy 25w huggles :wohoo:


----------



## you&me

:yipee: Happy 25 weeks Huggles :yipee:


----------



## acoro

Happy 25 weeks Huggles!

Wow is today really my last day in 2nd tri!??!?!?! Holy crap guess I better get cleaning all the junk out of the baby's room eh?


----------



## DrGomps

you & me, hope your feeling better!!

bby, can't wait to see your scan today!!


https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/18/z4e43d55c5e3ce.gif


----------



## Huggles

I just booked our antenatal class. We're doing a one day crash-course antenatal class - Saturday, 3 Sept!

We're also doing a hypnobirthing course which will be every Thursday in Sept. Can't beleive that's all only 3 weeks away!


----------



## mummapie

Fides, 2 of my close friends are organising it, im guessing from the invite i got (a playing card) and the wording of "by order of the queen of hearts (YOU!)" its alice in wonderland themed :D


----------



## qwk

congrats tlh on no GD!! i have my test tomorrow.. fingers crossed...

and how exciting to have your exact date you&me! hope your back/front pain resolves.. i've had some of that myself this week, just figure it goes with the territory

and of course happy 25 weeks huggles!

our shower is actually this weekend! it's more of a BBQ than a shower really - no decorations or games etc... just not my personality. and it's "co-ed." i hadn't really thought this was particularly early.. we were afraid in september we'd run into labor day and a family vacation we had planned (but has since been canceled), and october seemed too much like tempting fate hehe :) my mom is also a teacher and out for the summer, so having it now meant she can come up early (which she is, today!) :)


----------



## Huggles

part of my reason for having mine on 8 oct is cos my mom's also a teacher and will be on holiday then too! (our school terms are different to US and UK)

Hope you have a lovely time qwk and hope you get loads of awesome gifts!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. you&me im not tying o say much i kno u have had kids before but after my scare last week with my belly pains and back pains was pre-term contractions. and it scares me to here it from any of u guys. i dont want any of you to go thru what i went thru. so just keep an eye on yourself and hope the pains go away!! happy 25 weeks huggles. ill b 26 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and as of today i am in the double digits


----------



## Sun_Flower

double digits for me too, woohoo!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for double digits Amanda and Rachel!!

QWK, hope you have fun at your shower this weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Everyone! I'm so jealous of all these baby showers, they sound fab. I think I would feel too guilty if I had one though - I'm already having a hen do, wedding and baby's christening in the next year! I'm sure me and my friends will get together for a meal at some point before baby comes along, so I'll count that as our english version!

On another note, is anyone else suffering with heartburn? It's worse in the evening especially when I'm trying to sleep. I'll wake up with kicks then need the loo then won't be able to get back to sleep because of the heartburn - oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## babyhopes2010

90 days really doesnt seem that long!:shock:


----------



## you&me

Bbygurl, thanks hun...and to everyone else...the pain eased off, so am putting it down to overdoing it, which sometimes you don't have much choice on with a 5 year old and 9 month old...and I didn't drink much yesterday, which can also cause things like that (I normally drink pints of water a day!!)

Baby is moving fine, so am not concerned to the point I think I need to seek medical help :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

You&Me, fab news on c-sec date and sorry you've had pains! Rest a little lady! :thumbup: :flower:

TLH, sorry about the UTI and YEY for no GD! I had my test yesterday, so will see what news we get! 

Bby.. hope your scan went well hun! 

Huggles, Happy 25 weeks and congrats on still being pregnant! I know that's a HUGE milestone for you sweets! :flower: Brilliant news about booking your classes! :thumbup:

Great bumps ladies!! and lovely purchases too! 

Qwk.. Happy 3rd Tri hun! :dance:

No news here... apart from been rather busy, GTT yesterday and it went ok.. had RH neg injection today and it hurt, hubby was offered a new job on Tues and accepted it he starts at the end of the month (Fingers crossed) and we're off to Cornwall this weekend. Mike's Grandad has just found out he kinda has cancer - not sure on the severity at the moment- so we are going to visit them.

baby is very active and kicking all the time! :D


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone...i went and got gummy prenatal vitamins and flinstone vitamins with extra iron to hopefully help out my iron situation..i figure since they taste better i might actually take them


----------



## bbygurl719

Here are the pics from my ultrasound. My cervix length is long and closed so thats good. I no longer have placenta previa/ low lying placenta. and everything looks good. she is tranverse breech as of right now. ive gained 3 lbs since i went to doctor friday last week. i have to make an appointment for my Gestational Diabetes test along with 4 other test i need to get done. BUT YAY FINALLY FOR SOME GOOD NEWS!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Img_00220.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2









Img_00221.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









Img_00223.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2









Img_00224.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## repogirl813

glad to hear everyone is doing welll!!! Before we al know it we will be on here posting our birth stories!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

repogirl813 said:


> glad to hear everyone is doing welll!!! Before we al know it we will be on here posting our birth stories!!!

:argh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my edd is now 9/11


----------



## you&me

babyhopes2010 said:


> repogirl813 said:
> 
> 
> glad to hear everyone is doing welll!!! Before we al know it we will be on here posting our birth stories!!!
> 
> :argh:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I used to think like that, til I realised that the sleep deprivation is so much worse :haha:


----------



## Nyn

Congrats on double digits ladies!!! :happydance: are we all into double digits now?

notjustyet I completely sympathise with the heartburn. I've had it for ages now :( I can't go anywhere without my Maalox. Some nights are better than others, but I now sleep with 2 pillows, which isn't as comfy but better than waking up with acid in the throat :( I find eating yoghurt helps too. And avoid tomatoes.. which unfortunately means no pizza!

you&me glad to hear you're doing better hun. rest up! :)

bby, love you pics hun! and that's brilliant you no longer have placenta previa!!!

I saw my midwife yesterday and got to hear the heart beat which was fab! Everything's great, except I've put on 5 kg in the last month!!!!! that's about 12 pounds I think. So I've put on 10 kg all together so far.. eek!

I've also go an appointment for another private scan next Friday!!! You get 20% off after you've been once, so it won't be quite as expensive. Can't wait to see Leia!!!


----------



## tanni78

can i get an add please????? expecting a little blue bundle on Nov 1st xx


----------



## Huggles

Happy 26 weeks bbygurl and sunflower! And wohoo for double digits!

Lovely scan pics bbygurl and glad your placenta has moved out the way!

omg, 5 more days and i'll also be down to double digits!!!


----------



## Nyn

Welcome tanni!! yey we share due dates :) :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Nyn, usually I eat loads of yoghurt but haven't had any in this week so will definitely be doing that. I tried the pillows but couldn't get to sleep, its so annoying and I know I'm keeping the OH up which makes me feel bad because he has loads of work on at the moment bless him. 

Thank God its friday, I am so ready for this weekend! What's everyone up to?


----------



## acoro

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well this morning. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I hope things are starting to calm down for all you UK mummies


----------



## Michieb

Add me on - :) Due 11/16 - scehduled C section 11-11-11 Team Blue :) Name Cristiano :0)
2nd time mommy witha 4yr old girl - originally from NY and now live in Florida (last 5 years) only 13 more weekends to go!!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

welcome tanni and michieb....

TGIF!! tomorrow I am going to something called summer streets in manhattan...they close down park ave to traffic from the brooklyn bridge to 72nd street and there is a bunch of activities and free bike/roller blade rentals/demonstrations etc. Its also just incredibly fun to walk on a street that normally is filled with massive traffic. I am going with my friend who has a 4 month old...sans her daughter so we can catch up and talk baby!! Then on Sunday I have my 3D scan!! Can't wait to see my daughters face!! Hopefully she cooperates.


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy your scan on sunday drgomps! I can't wait to see pics. We have ours booked for 29+2 so interested to see what your daughter looks like at 28+4 as i reckon they're very similar gestations!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well! I've also been suffering from heartburn, yuck. It seems I get it now matter what or how much I eat.

Have fun at the 3d scan Andrea! Mine is in two weeks, can't wait!


----------



## fides

WELCOME tanni & michieb!!


----------



## DrGomps

I am so excited to see her!! DH is not happy...but its our anniversary on the 22nd and Sept 16th is my birthday so its sort of a dual present, well that and our new dslr camera..but you have to have a good camera to take pictures of baby!! ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcomd Tanni and Michieb! :flower:

Andrea, I'll be in Cornwall this weekend and wont be back on BnB till Tues.. so wanted to say I'll be thinking of you and your scan on Sunday! I can't wait to see the pics! PS... OF course you need a good camera to take lovely pics of the baby! :) You'll cherish those pics for the rest of your lives! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

PS...i'm woken every night now... for heartburn...and needing a wee! :dohh:

:hugs: to those who suffer... will be interesting to see how many of us with heartburn end up with a baby with a head full of hair. Lottie had loads of hair at birth..and I suffered with heartburn with her! x


----------



## bbygurl719

26 weeks today its going by so fast!!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Holy samosas that's alot of pages!! No wonder i hadn't seen this thread, not been in this forum before ^.^
Hi everyone, We're due our second son (Elyjah) November 5th. Our first born son is called Auron as was 2 last Friday :wohoo:
I'll be sure to add the linky for this page to the first post in the November baby thread in the 3rd tri forum ^.^
Linky for November babies in 3rd tri forum > https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-november-babies-write-your-day-here-11.html


----------



## Evale

Hi everyone! I caught up on most of the pages I've missed and it seems everyone is doing well :thumbup:

I've been 'failing' tests right and left! First one I failed was my 1 hr glucose screening (not surprised, I did last time too) so I get to go for the 3hr GTT next week :dohh: In my last pregnancy I barely passed the 3 hr so we will see how this one goes. Don't know why US won't change to one 2 hr test.

My bloodwork has also come back weird (twice) so they set me up an appointment with a hematologist at the Cancer Center on the 16th. Kind of scary, but we'll see how it goes!

In better news I had a 3/4D scan about a week ago and got a good look at my very 'yawny' baby. She was in a frank breech position the whole time with legs straight up and feet on top of her head! She would reach up and grab her feet too. I'll try to post some pics later.

Still no name :)


----------



## Michieb

2RockinBoys said:


> Holy samosas that's alot of pages!! No wonder i hadn't seen this thread, not been in this forum before ^.^
> Hi everyone, We're due our second son (Elyjah) November 5th. Our first born son is called Auron as was 2 last Friday :wohoo:
> I'll be sure to add the linky for this page to the first post in the November baby thread in the 3rd tri forum ^.^
> Linky for November babies in 3rd tri forum > https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-november-babies-write-your-day-here-11.html

Same here didnt see before but will be reading now going fwd - will try to catch up on the past!! But thats a lot of reading!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

potty shot :haha:

ok so i am team yellow :)
BUT have looked on 3d/4d scan and 2d wellbeing dvd at 26wks and paused the potty shot :haha:

what do u think?
https://img94.imageshack.us/img94/1954/potty.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sherylb

I say boy.


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes thats a girl!! :pink:

welcome rockinboys!! 

michieb, We started this thread back in February when we got our :bfp:'s (I was one of the first ones on here) so I think its safe to not try and catch up but just join in the fun!!


----------



## mummapie

i'd say girl too babyhopes!


----------



## Michieb

Baby hopes i say girl!!! I'll post my boy's potty shot you'll see a major diff!!


----------



## Michieb

This was at almost 16 weeks back in may!
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/scan0001.jpg


----------



## WannabemomV

Hahaha I have a 2d/3d video from 15+3 days and I found a potty shot and have been Obsessing over it ever since. We are on team yellow till the end- but its fun. My Dh doesn't even want to see it.. I went for my glocose test on Wednesday- haven't heard how it went yet though.. 
I have recently started to get Acid Reflux. It started out just when I was going to bed. Now I am getting it throughout the day as well. Its a burning feeling in the back of my throat. And when I burp a little throw up comes up. It is Just LOVELY. I also had the worst leg cramp last night. They are starting. Oh well It is all worth it to have the baby in the end. I am still loving being pregnant and am not complaining one bit.


----------



## WannabemomV

Ohhh tomorrow I will be in Single numbers. Oh so exciting!!


----------



## bbygurl719

So i just got back from doing my GTT test. and rockinboys i lost ur avatar pic i have that same thing tattooed on my back lol


----------



## Michieb

Wannabmomv - i have been having the same especially last night as well! Using tiger balm on the leg cramps - works wonders!!! and drinking a lot of water but still feel like i will puke when i burp :( the burning sensation is no fun!


----------



## Nyn

hope your heartburn is better today notjustyet, Mummycat and MrsAJ! I was the exception to the rule with my 2 boys and heartburn. They both had only a little bit of hair. This time it's a lot worse (how's that possible?!lol) so will be cool if Leia is born with lots of hair!

Hi acoro! hoping to have a nice calm weekend. Today was a hard day, didn't sleep last night so have been a total grouch and very hormonal today!

Evale good luck with the tests hun, will be thinking of you! 

Hi and welcome Michieb and 2rockinboys and congrats to you both on team blue!!!

ooh drgomps that sounds fun!! have fun! and enjoy your scan!! post some pics afterwards :)

happy 26 weeks bby!!

wannabemom.. sorry you've got hearburn now too! for the leg cramps you can take magnesium in the evening. I do almost every night now. Midwife said it's totally fine :)

I just made a successful dinner. Which is something to celebrate as I've become known over the years for my pregnant experimental cooking which more often than not goes wrong haha! normally I'm a good cook, but with pregnancy my smell and taste is all wierd and I get sudden urges to add things lol. Poor OH hehe


----------



## Nyn

babyhopes, I think that's a girl hun!! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Babyhopes...that is a girly potty shot :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

I have been having horrible heartburn...today is out of control...think the spicy mexican food didn't help matters much. :blush:


----------



## fides

2Rockin, welcome!

so sorry to those with heartburn! anyone's bump getting sore in the lower tummy? mine seems to be after i work out or at the end of the day.


----------



## pip7890

Had my 25w midwife appointment. It went really well. No protein in urine, bp 140/60, baby's heartbeat heard (once he'd stopped kicking the Doppler away!) and prescription for Gaviscon (I've had terrible heartburn for weeks now) and piles cream! I was measuring 27w but she's not too worried by that as Wriggle Bum is probably in the middle of a growth spurt. 

Have my GTT week after next (at 27w) and bloods taken. Back to midwife second Friday in September when I'll be 29w. 

She's happy with my weight gain, said I might be able to wing one night in hospital but depends on how busy the ward is and doesn't anticipate a problem with the GTT. 

She's offered me help with breastfeeding and agreed it was a positive sign I'd been able to express some liquid from my nipples considering all the breast surgery I've had.

All in all it went really well. 

Btw I weighed myself this morning. I've lost 3 of those 4lb I put on last week. Net weight gain at 25w4d is now 8lb!!! Very happy. 

Here are today's bump pics:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6181/6036441878_8468f5ee1c.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6198/6036440216_a5ed32ee4a.jpg

:hugs: to you all.

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Great bump pip! Babyhopes that definitely looks like a girl to me. I'm team yellow too but i'm so curious now if i could just have a little peek i probably would. But i do love surprises! I've got some gaviscon so hopefully tonight will be better heartburn-wise. I hope its true about the hair, then at least there's some benefit to it! Ah well, only 3 more months. I went out for a family meal tonight and my sis brought along my 2 1/2 week old nephew, he was so good he only fussed once then she gave him his first ever bottle of expressed milk and he was fine after that. It took her 2 days to get 2oz of milk so she doesn't think expressing will change her life but it gives her the option to leave him for a few hours. Has anyone thought this far ahead? I'm thinking of getting an electric breastpump, not sure what type though.


----------



## Huggles

great bump pics pip!
And glad your appointment went well!

Glad you had a good scan evale - sorry for all the bad blood tests :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

I was able to breastfeed my son (it was pre-op) really well but was rubbish at expressing. I'd get next to nothing after hours of pumping. It wasn't worth the effort.

Nuby were running a freebie for manual and electric breast pumps and I put my name down for one. I've definitely got one (my name's on the list) but don't know whether it is manual or electric. I hope it's electric!

When I returned to work (DS was 4 months old) he was mixed fed. Formula during the week day and breast mornings, evenings and weekends. I stopped feeding him myself at 11 months when he had a heavy cold and couldn't latch on properly.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

I have a pump...and plan on expressing when I return to work at 3 months...

Pip, great bump, you look fab!!


----------



## tanni78

thanks for all the welcomes folks, a special hey there to the other mummies due on the 1st!!!! :) My theory on the whole heartburn = hair thing is that it doesnt lol. I had totally horrific heartburn in every pregnancy and my kids have all come out pretty much bald haha. Time will tell though i guess. I find that remegel work better than gaviscon and taste a lot better too but a glass of cold milk is still about the best thing for me. To all those leg cramp sufferers, if you didn't know already, eating a banana a day really helps supposedly :) xx


----------



## tanni78

Nyn said:


> Welcome tanni!! yey we share due dates :) :happydance:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yah :happydance:
> 
> Happy 200 days pregnant for tomorrow to all us 1/11/11 mummies xx


----------



## tlh97990

for the record i think we talk a lot because i peeked over at the october group since i'm measuring like im due the end of october and they rarely talk compared to us...even if madelyn decides to appear in october im sticking with my fellow november mommies!!!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Michieb said:


> 2RockinBoys said:
> 
> 
> Holy samosas that's alot of pages!! No wonder i hadn't seen this thread, not been in this forum before ^.^
> Hi everyone, We're due our second son (Elyjah) November 5th. Our first born son is called Auron as was 2 last Friday :wohoo:
> I'll be sure to add the linky for this page to the first post in the November baby thread in the 3rd tri forum ^.^
> Linky for November babies in 3rd tri forum > https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-november-babies-write-your-day-here-11.html
> 
> Same here didnt see before but will be reading now going fwd - will try to catch up on the past!! But thats a lot of reading!!!Click to expand...

Glad to see im not the only one ^.^


----------



## sherylb

Yes this is a very chatty group. Maybe they don't have as many active October mummies? I have been around here too long saying mummies. LOL.


----------



## fides

pip, nice pics - net gain of 8 lbs?!?!! wow - well done!

tanni, thanks for the tip on the bananas - i got my first HAND cramp last night (really strange!), so i suppose i'm low on potassium... :)


----------



## mummapie

I'm having horribly uncomfortable period like pains today, not doubling over in pain just ache? Also have lower back ache. Should I worry or assume baby is just laying awkwardly?


----------



## k8y

Welcome to all the new mummies. Think ive found you all in the thread and added you all to the front page :)


----------



## pip7890

Not sure Mummapie. I've been getting lots of backache and occasional
Ligament pain at the front but nothing I'd describe as cramping. If in doubt get it checked out I think. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## niks28

im due nov 26th with a little boy


----------



## Nyn

fides, I get sore muscles in my lower belly if I've been doing too much. Maybe try and sit down a bit more :flower:

Pip lovely bump pics!!! and wow, you've hardly gained any weight!!

as for pumping.. I tried and tried and just couldn't get the hang of it. I breast fed for 2 years with ds1 and 1 year with ds2 so it wasn't lack of milk or anything.. I'll be trying again this time as it's good for the odd few hours if I need to leave bubs with someone. I have the Avent hand pump. I have 2 other friends though who had no trouble at all with the same pump and pumped loads and loads. :shrug:

mummapie, I think you should try and lie down on your left for at least an hour and see if your cramps and lower back ache ease up... or try a nice bath. If it goes on for more than a day or so I'd say contact your mw/gyn and just get your cervix checked. Bet it's just your body saying you need to slow down :)

welcome niks! and congrats on team blue :)

Hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## Huggles

mummapie - i'd recommend getting checked out, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Michieb

Anyone due after 11/7 but before 11/11 
12 weekends to go!!!!! Woohoo ;) 
Countdown is on :)


----------



## you&me

25 weeks today...only 14 more weeks left for me :happydance:

I cannot believe how quickly this pregnancy is flying by!!

Guess it is time to start making lists and buying things ready for hospital bags...


----------



## pip7890

Happy 25w you&me!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Wow - I'm down to double figures!

Pip x


----------



## you&me

:yipee: for double figures!!

I have never used one of those sensor movement detection pads with either of my girls, but for some reason this time around I feel like I want to get one :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 25 Weeks You& Me!

Welcome Nikki!!

You&Me...movement sensors for the bump?? To help track it??


----------



## Michieb

Where do u get those sensor pads? How much? do they work?


----------



## Huggles

Happy 25 weeks you&me!
Happy 99 days pip!


----------



## acoro

Happy (insert your number of weeks here) everyone!

I'm 27 weeks today so I guess I'm moving onto third trimester :happydance:

Hope everyone is well this week!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 27 weeks and third tri acoro!


----------



## sherylb

Or one of those movement sensors for the crib? I have one of those on my registry. I made fun of my friend for being super paranoid and using one but I am starting to understand some things she did.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey come to 3rd tri :)


----------



## sherylb

In 4 days I will be joining you ladies officially. Can't wait!


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherlyb i went to 3rd tri at 26 weeks as to be honest 2nd tri was boring me :haha:


----------



## sherylb

I lurk there (3rd) because I agree that late second tri and early second tri are 2 different parts of pregnancy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

teres huge difference between 14 and 26wks
altho 3rd tri is scary lol all about labour:argh:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree that there is really a huge difference between beginning and end of 2nd tri - I've been lurking over in 3rd tri for a couple of weeks, only two more days for me! Happy 3rd tri Acoro!


----------



## abi17

Wow girls I havent been on the thread for 6 days and it feels like iv missed out on a lifetime, you all talk so much (not a bad thing though) 
Congrats to everyone reaching new weeks in their pregnancy or third trimester, it's so strange to think we will all be mummy's soon but so exciting at the same time. 
Also congrats to all the new mummy's joining the thread hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 
Now on too me... 
I wrote a thread on 2nd trimester some day in the past week but for those who haven't read it hear it goes. 
I have had benign intracranial hypotension for a while now but I experienced another severe flare up of it last week, so monday after my speech decreasing and getting pins and needles throughout my body, my mum phoned an ambulance for me. I was kept in over night for observation and moved on to gynocology ward as my condition ist pregnancy related they saw no reason to put me on maternity. Anyway Tuesday came and doctors suggested a lumberpuncture however after talking to my lead consultant they decided to do an MRI the following day as my symptoms had changed slightly. Wednesday I had my MRI my little girl really didn't like it she was kicking me so much throughout it. I went dizzy afterwards and was made to lie down and put on a heart monitor I soon recovered. So Thursday came, I was told my MRI was abnormal I had a blood clot in my brain that could potentially develop into me having a stroke, I'm only 21 as you can imagine I was absolutely terrified, I called my mum and fiancé and gave them the bad news, I was not thinking my time in hospital could get any worse or be any more dramatic. I was wrong. 
Friday- my doctor came around and said he wanted to do a lumberpuncture to release some of the fluid around my brain, reducing the chances of my blood clot getting any worse and hopefully help with my pain. So later in the afternoon about 5pm I was given the first Attempt of a lumberpuncture, the doctor did not seem confident about doing it and I kept asking him if he was sure he could do it, as being pregnant makes things a lot more difficult he said he had done, 30-40 before and would be perfectly capable doing it (he was not and actually put the anaesthetic and the lumber puncture needle into my nerves and the bottom of my back, I was in complete agony but then completely numb from my mid back downwards for about 45 mins. In this time the doctor has decided he was going to get anaesthetists to do it and they took me around to theatre to perform the lumberpuncture, even they struggled but tbh it was a lot less painful than the doctor on the ward had been. On the third try in theatre they finally got the liquid and started measuring the pressure, it was too high but going very slow, they presumed there must of been a blockage so I had to have some removed. In the end I had 9 injections 5 of those were anaesthetic and the other 4 were LPs. During the procedure my little girl again wouldn't stop kicking me, properly due to the position I had to lay in (on my side with my legs pulled up as far as possible) I was in theatre for an hour and a half my mum waited outside and was worried sick something bad had happened to me as I was so long, for a lumberpuncture it usually only takes 15 mins. After the lumberpunctures my stomach was very sore and achy the nurses decided it would be best if the midwife came to check on me as she had not kicked in about 6 hours since the lumberpuncture. I was put on a monitor for 20 mins to check she was ok and I was not having contractions and as soon as they started measuring her heart beat she kicked me, I couldnt believe it. The little monkey had been playing games and scaring me... The midwife said it's quite common for them to do this as they don't like the monitor and try and kick it off. After 20mins she came back and said my little girl was ok and the pain I was experiencing was prob muscle pain from being crunched up for so long, so that night I went to sleep expecting to start my blood thinning injections the following morning and then to be let out of hospital with them. 
Saturday- the doctor came back to see me and said they could give me blood thinning injections until they had spoke to the haemoglomist who was unavailable and my neurologist, I was let out of hospital on strict instructions to rest til Monday when I would go back to learn how to self inject for the rest of my pregnancy, 6 weeks after and then again for any future pregnancies. 
I'm sorry for my really long post and my awful hospital story but on the good note my headache is alot better and my little girl is 27 weeks and perfect, oh and I get too see her again on the 22nd of august. My back is very sore, bruised and swollen but I think that's too be expected after bing stabbed so many times. 
I hope you are all well and enjoying the final few months of our pregnancies  it's so exciting from here on in, enjoy every moment and try to savour good positive moments, my pregnancy has been very rough and I envy many of you but I hope o be joining you all from now in posting positive moments  
Thanks for reading sorry again 
Abi x


----------



## DrGomps

abi, that sounds horrible!! I am glad they finally got the pressure under control...so scary about the clot...my thoughts and prayers go to you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I had my scan...alot of you saw this in my journal, but thought I'd share it here too...here is my beautiful daughter who is measuring a week ahead!! Maybe I will get an october baby...a bit worried because she has her daddies enormous head!! Ugh!!! 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_11.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_10.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_9.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_5.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_8.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_3.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_4.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_27.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_25.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_24.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_21.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_23.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khDtEiQUEtE


----------



## you&me

Abi that sounds like you had an awful time :hugs:

DrGomps, your LO's scan photos are gorgeous!!



DrGomps said:
 

> You&me...movement sensors for the bump?? To help track it??




Michieb said:


> Where do u get those sensor pads? How much? do they work?




sherylb said:


> Or one of those movement sensors for the crib? I have one of those on my registry. I made fun of my friend for being super paranoid and using one but I am starting to understand some things she did.

Yes, I meant the movement sensor monitors for Lo's crib/moses basket/cot :thumbup:

I think they are over £100 and can be bought in most main stores like Mothercare, Kiddicare etc...they simply lay under the baby, and if no movement is detected after so many second from the rise and fall of babies chest as they breathe then a monitor alarm sounds off...not that one would have helped me with Amber, I was so tired from breastfeeding and her evening cluster feeds I ended up co-sleeping so I could rest at the same time :haha:


----------



## abi17

Oh wow dr gomps, your little girl is beautiful x
Thankyou for your kind words both of you it has been very scary I'm lucky to have my family around me supporting me, just looking forward to posting happy news rather than depressing posts all the time x


----------



## Nyn

abi hun :hugs: I hope things get better for you from now on, that must have all been so traumatic!! I'm so happy to hear that you and your little girl are doing well though, I hope all the bruises go soon :hugs:

drgomps LOVE your pics!!!!!! thanks for sharing :) wow she's sooooo cute!! check out her chubby little baby cheeks!! I love the one with her mouth open :) awwwwwww
I can't wait till my 3D/4D scan on Friday!!!

I slipped and fell down the last 3 stairs at home yesterday. Totally stupid, wasn't going fast or anything just lost my balance. I landed on my back so have really sore ribs :( But bubs seems fine so that's the important thing! I did get a lovely shoulder massage from OH last night so I got something good out of it :happydance:


----------



## acoro

Oh Abi, your post makes me want to fly across the pond to give you :hugs: in person!! Get lots of rest! I hope the pain goes away quickly. Congratulations on 27 weeks!!!


----------



## alybel

Abi - How scary all that must have been. Ihope the pain goes away soon, I dread getting an epidural each time and would hate to have one LP, let alone 4 (plus the anaesthetic needles)!! Hope the blood thinner injections don't hurt much.


----------



## you&me

Hope you're okay Nyn :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww shes beautiful x


----------



## Huggles

Shame abi, sounds like you've had a really horrible week. So glad to hear baby is doing well though :hugs:

Dr Gomps - awesome scan pics!

Nyn - sorry to hear you had a fall. Hope the pain/bruising gets better soon.


----------



## mummapie

Abi, i feel guilty for being scared of blood tests after reading your post. You're brave! I hope you're feeling better now.

Gomps, your pictures are amazing, i definately want a 3d/4d scan (i get confused) now!

Nyn, hope you're okay and glad baby is okay

I hope everyone else is still enjoying pregnancy, i'm looooving it lol. Went to the midwife today, Roo is fine and Daddy got to hear his heartbeat for the first time. Next appointment is in 3 weeks, and have booked in for the 2 (or 3..) appointments after that, so i can meet the midwife who i'm supposed to have. Its all very exciting. My pains from the other day have gone now, so im putting it down to awkward positioning and the midwife wasnt worried as i said they had gone after a day.


----------



## Huggles

Glad your pains are gone mummapie and that you had a good mw appointment today!


----------



## qwk

oh abi, so sorry you have been through so much!! big :hugs:!

and nyn too! i keep worrying i'm going to do something like that as i now walk really leaned back to balance out the frontal-weight. glad baby is feeling good still!

dr. g - wow! what a difference from the last 3d/4d scan! glad you got to see your precious daughter again :) :)

mummapie - glad your pains have gone away too :)

afm ... i can't remember where i left off! had my regular mw appointment on thurday, everything is growing/measuring appropriately. we have our ultrasound this thursday to check to see if my placenta has moved up - fingers hugely crossed! ! ! starting appointments every two weeks too, wow...

and of course we had our "shower" saturday! it was really just a bbq - had both my female & male friends, no games or opening gifts until all but family had left. beer, burgers, etc. and now, we have almost finished the "must haves" on our registry.. think we just need the baby carrier and the monitor and we have all the high price/really needed stuff. can't believe it! 

childbirth classes (for me, hypnobirthing!) start this week! :shock:


----------



## pip7890

:hugs: Abi. Your poor back must be sore with all those LPs. My SIL was told she had a blood clot on the brain just before the IIH diagnosis. After a weekend of worry, and she been too scared to move, it turned out that the person checking the results had made a mistake and there was no clot. She vowed never to go back to that hospital again after what they put her through. The rest of her IIH care is done at another hospital now. Unfortunately she's been sent back to the original hospital for her dialysis. She's had one appointment with them and they've managed to infect her neckline. She's on high strength antibiotics to try and fight it but it looks like she might need another neckline. You've both got so much to deal with just living with IIH without further complications. :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

it seems like everyone has had a rough week. hopefully things start looking up for everyone!!

i have to go to the doctor today for a post er visit/prenatal visit. i'm hoping its really just like a prenatal visit since i will be on my lunch break. i probably really do need to see the doc though since i've had loose stools for almost a week and havent called because i dont want to be that pregnant girl that calls the office every day. i get yelled at my doctor and my OH that its better to call and be told its nothing to worry about than not call and something be wrong.


----------



## DrGomps

nyn, sorry to hear about the fall...ouch...glad you and bubs are okay and that I am not the only one falling all over the place!! Can't wait to see your baby friday!! 3D scans are amazing!!

qwk, your shower sounds fantastic..you should post pics of all the goods you got!! 

mummapie, glad you are feeling better!!

TLH, hope all is well with you and your little one at your appt today.

AFM...still so excited to have seen my daughter yesterday...I really feel closer to her...also, I hung out with a friend of mine who has a 4 month old daughter last night...made me really broody! I can't wait to meet my little girl!!


----------



## Huggles

qwk - glad you had a lovely shower!

tlh - good luck at the appointment. I've also got a really loose tummy at the moment - not sure if it's a bug or something i ate. Just gotten some stuff from the pharmacist that i can take to try and help it get better.


----------



## fides

abi & Nyn, :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Big hugs to Nyn & Abi! I hope everyone has a better week this week!

Gorgeous pics Andrea, she is adorable! Can't wait for my 3D scan - 1 1/2 more weeks. 

We've gotten a ton of work done on the nursery the past couple of weeks. We moved all of the office furniture/stuff into the spare room and we put together the crib, glider, and changing table. I'll need to take some pictures - although it is still very bare bones at the moment, no decorations or anything yet.


----------



## DrGomps

Robin, you should share pics of your work in progress!! :thumbup:


----------



## you&me

I can't believe some of you ladies are 29ish weeks :happydance:

I sorted and washed all of our newborn clothes yesterday...seemed really weird seeing a washing line full of boys clothes blowing away in the wind instead of pink...made me get really excited, and now I can't wait to meet him (although I can wait if that makes sense?!!)


----------



## babyhopes2010

here is my 28wk bump def getting huge now :argh:
https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9526/28weeks.jpg


----------



## Huggles

great bump babyhopes!

Well done on washing all the clothes you&me!
I ordered the baskets for our change table on saturday. They should be ready tomorrow hopefully. As soon as I get them I want to go through the clothes we have so far (all from last year except for 2 items). I can't really remember what's there or what sizes. So excited to go through them soon and sort them into sizes etc. Don't think i'll wash them just yet, but looking forward to sorting them.


----------



## Huggles

eek, just sent off the booking forms and paid the deposit for my hypnobirthing classes! They start in 2 weeks! I'm so nervous now but super excited.

I had booked and paid the deposit for them last time, and then everything went wrong just weeks before they started. So i contacted the lady months ago already and said i was very keen to do it this time but was scared to book and pay before 26 weeks. But the classes start at 28 weeks. She was super nice and really understanding, so said she'd keep me a spot but i can wait until i'm ready before i officially book and pay.
Apparently the course i'm doing is already fully booked, but she had kept me a spot so that's good. So now i've taken teh plunge and gone for it! Big big step for me.

OMG, and just realised today is the 100 day countdown!!!


----------



## tanni78

it does seem like we're all hurtling towards the end at quite a rate of knots lol. I'm officially 29 weeks today so the final countdown starts next week!!!!! Get my 1st shot of anti D next week. I suddenly seem to be putting on weight quite quickly and my spd is really starting to bother me now but other than that i still feel really good. O've had a really loose stomach on and off for the last 3 weeks but i'm pretty sure it's just a side affect of being pregnant as it seems to come and go. Hope everyone else is doing ok :) xx


----------



## Huggles

happy 29 weeks tanni!


----------



## abi17

pip7890 said:


> :hugs: Abi. Your poor back must be sore with all those LPs. My SIL was told she had a blood clot on the brain just before the IIH diagnosis. After a weekend of worry, and she been too scared to move, it turned out that the person checking the results had made a mistake and there was no clot. She vowed never to go back to that hospital again after what they put her through. The rest of her IIH care is done at another hospital now. Unfortunately she's been sent back to the original hospital for her dialysis. She's had one appointment with them and they've managed to infect her neckline. She's on high strength antibiotics to try and fight it but it looks like she might need another neckline. You've both got so much to deal with just living with IIH without further complications. :hugs:
> 
> Pip x

Oh no that's terrible, I hope she feels better soon and she doesn't need it replaced. I was hoping mine was a mistake but it doesn't look like it. They've shown me both MRIs one from last October and one now. I'm hoping it's just a slowing of the blood which can sometimes show the same effect but even so I still need the injections. IIH is horrible I wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh. Is it common to infect the neckline or are they just a rubbish hospital? Couldn't she have her diallysis care moved as well or do they not have the facilities. Send my Love to her, I'm sorry she's having such a rough time, she seems like a lovely woman she don't deserve to be going though that. My back is getting better it's not as swollen or bruiised but I still struggle to lean on it. Hopefully it will be better soon I hate being unwell
xx


----------



## abi17

Nyn... Big hugs. 
Congrats on 29 weeks tanni, that's amazing bet your so excited. 
Thankyou for all the hugs and kind words, I really appreciate it. I'm getting over the shock and just hope the rest of the pregnancy goes to plan and the blood clot decreases enough for me too attempt a natural labour even though I doubt I'l be allowed to push. 
Is anyone else on blood thinning medication or injections. 
Abi x


----------



## pip7890

abi17 said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Abi. Your poor back must be sore with all those LPs. My SIL was told she had a blood clot on the brain just before the IIH diagnosis. After a weekend of worry, and she been too scared to move, it turned out that the person checking the results had made a mistake and there was no clot. She vowed never to go back to that hospital again after what they put her through. The rest of her IIH care is done at another hospital now. Unfortunately she's been sent back to the original hospital for her dialysis. She's had one appointment with them and they've managed to infect her neckline. She's on high strength antibiotics to try and fight it but it looks like she might need another neckline. You've both got so much to deal with just living with IIH without further complications. :hugs:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Oh no that's terrible, I hope she feels better soon and she doesn't need it replaced. I was hoping mine was a mistake but it doesn't look like it. They've shown me both MRIs one from last October and one now. I'm hoping it's just a slowing of the blood which can sometimes show the same effect but even so I still need the injections. IIH is horrible I wouldn't wish it on anyone tbh. Is it common to infect the neckline or are they just a rubbish hospital? Couldn't she have her diallysis care moved as well or do they not have the facilities. Send my Love to her, I'm sorry she's having such a rough time, she seems like a lovely woman she don't deserve to be going though that. My back is getting better it's not as swollen or bruiised but I still struggle to lean on it. Hopefully it will be better soon I hate being unwell
> xxClick to expand...

The misdiagnosis of the blood clot was given by North Tees General. She was transferred to the care of James Cook (was South Cleveland) for her IIH and kidney failure care. James Cook did the first few weeks of dialysis for her but then transferred her back to North Tees. It was only her first dialysis with them. Apparently they put the wrong kind of dressing over the neckline which allowed infection in.

Glad to hear your back is getting better. Take it easy.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

PGP/SPD help anyone? 

My pelvic pain (which has been concentrated on the left hand side) has now moved across to the right as well. The last couple of days have been really hard and I've found myself shuffling along using walls and furniture when i first stand up and start walking. It does ease off after a while but the pain never goes unless I'm sat or laid down.

I'm not due back at the physio until mid-September. She was talking of fitting me with a support band but I don't really want to be trussed up if I can avoid it.

Can anyone recommend what I can do for relief? Swimming has helped (but opportunity to swim is scarce) and I do have a birthing ball on which I do some core/pelvic strengthening exercises (given to me by my fitness instructor and approved by my physio).

Thanks.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Abi, hope you are feeling better hun!!

happy 29 Weeks Tanni & Nyn & Fides...tomorrow for me & Joey...

Pip, sorry to hear about your pelvic pain...I got a belly support band just for extra help...though I haven't been wearing it yet...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 29 weeks ladies! Third tri for me today, yay!

Fab bump babyhopes! 

I find pregnancy yoga helps with pgp, the dvd I have has some good exercises for strengthening the pelvis and I feel much better when I'm doing them regularly. I also see a chiropractor, though that is really temporary relief - I go mostly for neck issues/headaches and it works wonders for that.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 27 weeks and third tri MrsAJ!


----------



## MissRawson

27 weeks today with my first :D :cloud9: 91 days to go and counting xxxxxxxx cant wait to meet my princess xxxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys just dropping in to say hi.. im so sorry for everyone who has had a rough week and hp things start looking up. i had a very long weekend my OH's two older kids birthday were the 4th and 11th so we took the to an amusement park on saturday. my mom and stepp dad went with us and i got pushed in a wheelchair all day which was nice not having to walk around he park for 10 hours. then sunday we had there birthday party. did o as plan but was still very nice. suprisingly had no issues with his oldest daughter. thank god dont kno how much i could handle after all i went thru 2 weeks before. oh is very upset though he found out that what the mother said was a lie. they were suppose to be with us from the 5th of july til the 24th of july and there mother picked them up on the 14th of july saying they were going down to there nanas to spend a week. well come to find out the day she picked them up they went to there nanas house but came back that night... plus he asked them y they havent been coming on weekends and asked if they didnt want to. and they said we want to come over but mommy said she was mad at u and wouldnt bring us over nd didnt want us here. so OH is very Pissed off!!


----------



## tlh97990

so my doctors appointment went good yesterday..my uti is gone and baby has a strong heartbeat still.. apparently shes already starting to turn head down and dropped a little bit since my measurements are less than they were 2 weeks ago. it makes it seem like shes coming soon but in reality theres like 7-11 weeks left which really isnt that long!!!


----------



## Huggles

wow bbygurl - sounds like his ex has serious issues! That's so horrible of her keeping his kids away from him like that :grr:


----------



## Huggles

glad your appointment went well tlh and glad your uti is all cleared up now!


----------



## sherylb

I am sure my hormones aren't helping but I am a ball of nerves this morning. DH has an interview for a job at 2 pm (in 2.5 hours) and I am praying and requesting that close friends and family pray that it goes well. DH does really good at interviews so I am sure my worries are unfounded but this is our last chance most likely to get health insurance before Kristin comes. We really really need this job to come thru for us. 

*Please pray that my husband's interview goes well and that we get a job offer from them very very soon. * I know that when he applied their timeline was for the 30 new employees to start training in September.


----------



## fides

huggles, i hope you enjoy your hypnobirthing class - i'd love to do something like that - sounds neat!!

what is spd and pgp? i'm sure someone has said what it is before, but right now, i can't remember...

happy 3rd tri, MissRawson!

tlh, yay for baby going head-down! i wonder what mine is doing, since i have movement all over the place, lol!


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> I am sure my hormones aren't helping but I am a ball of nerves this morning. DH has an interview for a job at 2 pm (in 2.5 hours) and I am praying and requesting that close friends and family pray that it goes well. DH does really good at interviews so I am sure my worries are unfounded but this is our last chance most likely to get health insurance before Kristin comes. We really really need this job to come thru for us.
> 
> *Please pray that my husband's interview goes well and that we get a job offer from them very very soon. * I know that when he applied their timeline was for the 30 new employees to start training in September.

prayers!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh, glad to hear the appt went well!

bby, sorry to hear that OH's ex is causing so much drama, ugh. At least you were able to have an enjoyable birthday celebration for the kiddos. 

Sheryl - you and your DH will be in my thoughts and prayers today!


----------



## Huggles

hope your hubby's interview is going well sheryl :hugs:

fides - pgp = pelvic girdle pain. I think spd is symphysis pubis dysfunction.


----------



## pip7890

Sending your OH lots of positive energy Sheryl. Let us know how he gets on.

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

He's home now. They said that they will call in 3-4 weeks to schedule drug testing, etc. or they will notify him by mail if he didn't get it.


----------



## Huggles

shame, that's quite a long time to wait to find out :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

Fingers well and truly crossed for your hubby Sheryl - that wait to find out will be a killer!

Anyone started using a birthing ball yet? I got OH to inflate mine yesterday, baby was sticking out of me at a horrible angle so I couldn't stand up straight and rocking about on that for a bit helped baby move back to where I was comfortable. It also helped my hip feel a bit better than sitting down on the sofa does. 

I also ordered my tens machine last night, so that I will be ready for labour when it does happen (getting slightly freaked out that my due date is 11 weeks tomorrow!)

And I picked up my MatB1 form so that I can hand my notice in at work for mat leave - I'll be doing that when I'm next in the office. I feel like I've got a few things ticked off the list there!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## bbygurl719

ur husband is in my prayers sheryl


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> fides - pgp = pelvic girdle pain. I think spd is symphysis pubis dysfunction.


wow. thanks.

so sorry to the ladies having to deal with that. :hugs:


----------



## WannabemomV

Abi what a horrible and Scary experience for you to have to go through. It so sweet that your baby was kicking the whole time during your procedure. I'm sure it was saying "Don't worry mom I am here with you too- Your not alone".
Dr. G Your scan pics and Video are amazing. 
I just booked my 3D Ultrasound yesterday. We go on the 24th. A week from Today! I can't wait. We are on team yellow though so Just going to take a look at the baby!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone..its hard to believe shes already head down! i feel movements everywhere all the time. i asked my doctor how much i should be feeling and he said a couple times an hour is good and i was like oh i feel like she never stops and he just laughed at me cuz shes all over the place when he is trying to measure and hear her heartbeat!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The date for my shower has been finalized and we are doing it earlier than I originally thought- September 17th! Only a month away, I can't wait!


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, Mrs AJ for a shower date!!

Notjustyet, what's a ten machine?? Hope the birthing ball works for you!!

Sheryl, Fx'ed for you hubby!

WannabemomV can't wait to see your scan piccys next week!!


----------



## tlh97990

we use tenz machines at work..they are electrodes that send electrical impulses in the part of the body you stick the electrodes on..not sure if thats what she was talking about or not


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm curious about the tens machines, too. I've heard them mentioned on different threads, but otherwise had never heard of them before this site. Maybe it is mostly a UK thing?


----------



## Huggles

TENS machines are used for pain relief during labour.

Yay for having your baby shower date finalised MrsAJ! :happydance:

26 weeks for me today! My biggest milestone and goal that i've been desparate to reach is finally here! Super happy :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Happy 26 weeks Huggles :happydance:


----------



## k8y

only ten weeks to go for me, 30 weeks today !! hope your all good :)


----------



## Huggles

Wow, happy 30 weeks k8y!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 26 weeks Huggles.

Happy 30 weeks K8y.

Hello everyone else!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 26 weeks Huggles, yay! And happy 30 weeks K8y, unbelievable! We're all getting so close now :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am off to Montana for the weekend to visit the FIL. Looking forward to escaping the 100+ degree heat and enjoying some fresh mountain air!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, enjoy your weekend MrsAJ!


----------



## DrGomps

have a great time MrsAJ!! DOn't know how you do it with that hot weather in Arizona...especially being so pregnant!! 

:yipee: So happy for you Huggles to make it to this milestone!! :yipee: :hugs:

K8y, happy 30 weeks...we are all almost in 3rd trimester now right???


----------



## notjustyet

Wow 30 weeks, k8y your 3/4s there! I'm 29 weeks today whoop whoop!! It's flying by!

As huggles said (and her link explains in more depth) the tens machine is a pain reliever in early labour. You get electrodes to stick on your back and the machine sends electrical impulses to encourage your body to produce endorphins and block the pain signals, or something like that! My sister said she wishes she had used some form of pain relief in pre-labour and early labour, she was at home for 2 days while she was having irregular contractions and that is when a tens machine would have been useful. As far as I've read once you get to the hospital they're pretty much useless and you stop feeling the benefits so much as the contractions become more regular and more intense but in the early stages it's an option I'd like!

It does seem to be a lot different in the US to the UK because it looks like (from watching various baby shows) that once contractions start the hospitals will take you in and help baby along however possible, or just examine you and keep an eye on you whereas here in the UK it's only when you're in established labour that they want you - that's how my sister got to 8cm on just cocodamol and was too late for the water birth she wanted. She had phoned 3 times and been seen once in the previous 48 hours, but wasn't kept in as she was only 1cm and her contractions weren't close enough together (the last time when she was seen). 

Sorry I think I went on a bit of a ramble then but it's been a long day!


----------



## WannabemomV

I was just going to Google what a Tens Machine was. I dont think we have them here in Canada- but I might be wrong. 
Mrs.AJ so exciting about your shower date.. I can't wait to hear all the presents you receive.


----------



## k8y

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ice lollies. Its cold here and rainy but ... I cant get enough !!!!


----------



## fides

happy 26 weeks, Huggles, and 30 to K8y!

MrsAJ, i hope you have great weather up there in Montana!

Is it still hot where you ladies are? Things were cooling down here the past few weeks (highs were in the mid-upper 80's), but today, it jumped back to 91 again - still not too bad, but i'm looking forward to the end of Summer (36 more days!!!). I love Fall, and that's when our lil' ones will all be arriving!! :dance:


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls!

Just got back from 2 days camping! We promised ds1 ages ago we'd go so we went.. it was brilliant fun.. the sleeping was awful lol and I'm really sore, but the kids had fun so that's what it's all about! I'm off to take a looooong bath then sleep in my comfy bed!

Hope everyone's having a good week xxx


----------



## finallyready

A couple more weeks and all of us will be in 3rd Tri!!!!!


----------



## fides

Nyn, you're such a trooper - i can't imagine camping out right now - well done!


----------



## sherylb

I am spotting for the first time since the very beginning of the pregnancy. If this is this there in the morning I am calling the doctor. Nervous.

Update. It's not from the vag so I'm assuming it is fine.


----------



## Huggles

k8y said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ice lollies. Its cold here and rainy but ... I cant get enough !!!!

It's winter and rainy here too and yet I have this huge craving for ice-cream!



Nyn said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just got back from 2 days camping! We promised ds1 ages ago we'd go so we went.. it was brilliant fun.. the sleeping was awful lol and I'm really sore, but the kids had fun so that's what it's all about! I'm off to take a looooong bath then sleep in my comfy bed!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good week xxx

very impressed! glad you had a good time!



sherylb said:


> I am spotting for the first time since the very beginning of the pregnancy. If this is this there in the morning I am calling the doctor. Nervous.
> 
> Update. It's not from the vag so I'm assuming it is fine.

Hope it all stops soon. Glad to hear it's not from the vag. Could it maybe be piles/hemarroids? Hope it all settles soon, otherwise definitely go get checked out.


----------



## Huggles

Totally pointless post, but i'm really confused by the whole third tri thing.

On BnB it says that third tri starts at 27 weeks. But on BabyCenter UK and a lot of other sites it says it only starts at 28 weeks. And i think here in SA the doctor's also generally only consider third tri from 28 weeks.

But if i work it out using BnB's weeks, it makes sense:
1 week to end of 13 weeks = first tri. That's a full 13 weeks
14 weeks to end of 26 weeks = second tri. That's again a full 13 weeks
27 weeks to end of 39 weeks = another full 13 weeks
And then you're at 40 weeks which is term

So 27 weeks as the start of third tri makes sense to me using that. It's just confusing that other sites and dr's use 28 weeks. :shrug:

I like the idea of 27 weeks though cos it means i'm just 6 days away!


----------



## you&me

I 'think' Doctors go by the thing of many pregnancies going overdue and the maximum pregnancy time being 42 weeks...(then intervention happens and baby is generally always delivered by 42 weeks latest)

So 42 split in the three tri's would be 14 weeks, 28 weeks, then to 42 weeks!!


----------



## Huggles

well that makes sense! Thanks! Never thought of that!


----------



## pip7890

Quick question ladies.

For about the last hour I've been getting a slight pain on my right hand side. I would describe it like ovulation pain - just a brief sharpness that quickly passes. It's not like stretching pains and definitely isn't cramping. Does anyone know what it could be? I know it's easy to blame everything on pregnancy but maybe it's nothing to do with the baby. I just don't know.

Thanks.

Pip x


----------



## qwk

congrats to all the milestones - 26 for Huggles, 30 for k8y, 29 for notjustyet and fides (a few days ago!) :D and wow, go nyn on the camping!

hi pip.. hard to say from your description... i know i've had varying sorts of pain that i've just attributed to my body having to hold up a 10 pound ball of fluid and baby! i think that whenever you are in doubt it's perfectly ok to call your mw/doctor though!

we had a follow-up ultrasound yesterday to check the location of my placenta - and thankfully it has moved way, way up out of the way :) i think it had moved like 6 cm from the one 8 weeks ago, so now safely where it should be. baby is measuring on the large side apparently - tech estimated him at 3.2 pounds and put him in the 87th percentile for size :) he has a big old head too - it measured 3-4 weeks ahead of the rest of him!

hard to believe how much chubbier he is now too :) and what a sweet little hand!
 



Attached Files:







Quinton 001.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## acoro

Congrats everyone! WTG nyn, i hope you at least used an air mattress!
Pip i get this pain off and on, not sure if it is just round ligament pain or the return of a simple cyst I had previously. If you are concerned talk to your Dr/mw

Everyone is almost in third tri that is SOOOOO exciting!!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow...Qwk...we both have big babies!! :D

Nyn, can't believe you went camping...I definitely couldn't do that!! 

Sheryl, hope all is okay, glad its not vaginal. 

Pip, could it be ligament pain?? I get pain sometimes on my sides..I think from stretching from my belly. 

Huggles, I think 27 weeks is 3rd trimester!! you are likely going to give birth when they remove the stitch anyways at 38 weeks so a 42 week gestation is unlikely for you. 

Fides, I hear the weather is always pretty nice in colorado...we have actually been having a pretty mild summer here in NYC...THANK GOD!! there was one day with humidity the heat index was over 100 degrees and thankfully I was in cali for that time!! :D its been 70s/80s...with mild humidity. And its almost September!! :D 

baby Josephine has been naughty and hasn't been active as much...not inactive enough to make me worry...but I did get my doppler out and instantly I could see my stomach move in the most bizarre fashion...she was trying to get away....:haha:


----------



## tanni78

Normally love going camping but right now that sounds like my idea of hell lol!!! Glad you and the kids had fun though, i think you deserve a medal haha xx


----------



## Huggles

awesome scan pic qwk! Glad to hear your placenta has moved :thumbup:


----------



## WannabemomV

Thats a Wicked Scan photo..


----------



## Sun_Flower

27 weeks/ 3rd tri for me too!! Cant believe nearly all us november mummies are in 3rd tri. We'll all be giving birth before we know it!


----------



## notjustyet

Nyn, camping??? Bless ya, the things you do for kids eh? Hope you've made yourself much comfier at home since then!

Qwk, that scan pic is lovely.

Sheryl I hope you're ok now - I know you can't help but worry with that kind of thing.

Pip I've been getting really strong pains down my side - to the extent I can't stand up straight. I think i's when baby moves into a weird position because a few bounces on the birthing ball usually sorts it. If you're still in pain though get it checked.

Huggles, I reckon third tri is 27 weeks. Why wait a week!

DrG hope Josephine didn't give you too much of a scare, a few pokes usually gets them moving about again! Or try going to sleep - thats usually when my baby starts moving about!


----------



## notjustyet

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g392/photygraph/Mobile%20Uploads/19082011052.jpg

Here is my 29 week + 1 day bump - not sure how to get the pic the right way round sorry! I've used up all my brainpower today I think :dohh:

Thought I'd take a pic today coz I got told A LOT today at work that I'm showing. I also feel massive, but that could be the indian I just ate (after I took the photo - I haven't moved from the sofa since!)


----------



## Huggles

Happy 27 weeks and third tri Sunflower! :happydance:

Awesome bump pic notjustyet! :thumbup:


----------



## fides

qwk, love the hand shot - so cute!!

drG, 70s/80s does sound nice and i'm glad you guys have had a mild summer - i remember it feeling soooo hot and humid the summer i was in the Bronx - i remember they would open up the water hydrants in the streets for kids to play in and cool off. :) 

happy 3rd tri, Sun!!! :dance:

notjustyet, fab bump!!

had my m/w appt yesterday - baby was laying sideways - she called it the hammock position. :cloud9: okay, baby, turn head-down and stay there within the next few weeks!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all i hit 27 weeks yesterday so third trimester for me YAY!!! And talking about wheather i live in florida and its been in the mid 90's since mayish so its been a long hot summer for me. our heat index is over 100.. and dont see in decrease in the tempature in the near future probably not intil october!!


----------



## fides

bby, congrats on 3rd tri - sounds like a rough summer for you!! My mom's in Gainesville, and she said it's just been really hot, but she's not carrying around an extra person all the time like you are! :hugs: At least it will be a little cooler when Aaryella comes... Another reason to look forward to November, right? :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Hello! I'm due Nov 15th with a little girl :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all i hit 27 weeks yesterday so third trimester for me YAY!!! And talking about wheather i live in florida and its been in the mid 90's since mayish so its been a long hot summer for me. our heat index is over 100.. and dont see in decrease in the tempature in the near future probably not intil october!!

I feel your pain hun! Congrats on 27 weeks, I just hit it yesterday! :happydance: So exciting for us, were on the home stretch! ( 
I stay inside all the time unless its night lol cause it is WAY to hot in FL to do anything lol I tell OH when were walking through the parking lots that it feels like were going across the desert :haha:
Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes good, && pray for an early winter lol


----------



## fides

welcome, Ashley!!

LovingMommy, congrats on 27 weeks!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

congrats on 27 weeks and third tri bbygurl and lovingmommy!

fides - i'm pretty sure my baby was also lying sideways a few days ago, although he seems to have turned head down again for now. The tech that did my 21 week scan said they can turn constantly up until 36 weeks when they get stuck in their position - so you still have another 6 weeks for baby to turn head down! Fx'd he/she co-operates!


----------



## abi17

Loving mummy and bbygurl congrats on 27 weeks 
Welcome Ashley and congratulations on your little girl. Are you excited?
Finally a positive post from me. 
I had the most amazing, incredible surprise baby shower today it's just what I needed after the past few weeks. It's cheered me up so much and I get too see our little girl again tomorrow, it's going to the be first scan dan has missed as he starts a new job tomorrow but my mum is coming with me so it's the first time she gets to see her grandchild  so excited, got so many fantastic things happening in the next few weeks, feel so lucky. Hope your all well 
Abi x


----------



## pip7890

So glad things are on the up for you Abi. 

Hello everyone. 

Pip x


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks abi! I'm very excited, this is our 2nd little girl so still into all the pinks and purples (Kinda wish I was in the blues this time, but oh well can't complain ;) ) We are naming this one Hayleigh. I wish I could get a 3d scan of her but we don't have the extra money right now, so we are just waiting for our 32 week ultrasound through our doctor who has 3d. Jealous of everyone who is having their private 3d/4d ultrasounds!


----------



## pip7890

27w today so officially third Tri! I still don't believe it's real - that I'm going to have my rainbow baby. I tried to imagine what he would be like last night but I just can't conjure up a picture. I don't think the reality has hit me yet. Perhaps subconsciously I'm just expecting Wriggle Bum to remain in-utero forever!!

Going to have some quality time with my big son today (he's almost 15). School uniform shopping - should be fun!!

Pip x


----------



## MrsKatie

Hi everyone, my name is Katie and I'm due November 4th.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pip7890

Hello MrsKatie. Congratulations. Is this your first? What team are you on?

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a lovely surprise shower Abi! Enjoy your scan today!

Happy 27 weeks and third tri Pip!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations to everyone who's hitting third tri - must be nearly all of us now!

Welcome Katie and congratulations! I'm due on the third, doesn't feel too far away now.

As for me, I handed in my forms officially giving notice of my mat leave on Friday. I finish on the 5th October then take a few holidays, then start mat leave but am also using my holidays before then to cut down my hours so I'm working 5 days this week, 4 days next week (because of the bank holiday) then for the next 5 weeks I'll be working 3 days a week. Can't wait, but also am panicking now because I have so much to do and no motivation to get it all done. :dohh: I'm hoping I have a last minute surge of enthusiasm! 

And then at the weekend my sister asked me to be baby leo's godmum, I'm so pleased! I'll be godmum to both my nephews :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Bby, lovingmom, sunflower and Pip on third trimester!! 

notjustyet, love your bump!! Definitely showing!!

Abi, how lovely, a surprise shower!! 

bby, I couldn't deal with the heat in florida!!

welcome Ashley & Katie!! :flower:

AFM...was pretty busy all weekend...but didn't get nearly enough down of what I want to do around the house...going for my swim this morning...hope you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## tlh97990

glad to hear a lot of postive posts from everyone! it's a much needed we change. it's so hard to believe that we're shooting towards the finish line. I keep putting stuff off thinking I still have a few months but in reality she could decide to make an appearance sooner than the due date. i'm just hoping i can get far enough ahead in school that i don't miss too much and can still graduate in december. i can't believe my daughter will be at my college graduation that makes me so happy!!!


----------



## notjustyet

I know what you mean tlh - I feel like I should be more prepared than I am. I keep using the excuse that I'll sort it all when I start mat leave, but I'll be 36 weeks by then so could well be nearly there. I calm myself knowing that i have the moses basket (or I will when my nephew has finished with it) the pram and the rest I (or OH, or my mum) could pick up at tesco at any time day or night!

That will be an amazing way to end the year - with a new baby and a new qualification. Graduating really does feel like the achievement that it is, get your head down now so you can rest when baby comes.


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Sorry to have been away for so long... had to extend our short visit to Cornwall. We went to see Hubby's Grandad who wasn't well and his grandad's sister died while we were there and his Gran became ill and we basically couldn't leave them in the lurch!

QWK.. Awesome scan pic hun and NotJustYet... fab bump! 

Congrats to those who have reached their personal milestones, third trimester and anything else that you guys are celebrating :dance: 

We hit 30 weeks on Sat and yesterday I had my little freak out about how soon baby would be here! I'm expecting more of these in the weeks to come... I hardly think of the pregnancy due to running around with Lottie... so every now and then I think *gulp* :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great to see everyone doing so well! I had a lovely trip to Montana. The weather was soooo beautiful and we went out on the lake on Friday and Saturday. I am ready to be home though, had about enough time with the FIL! 

So great to see everyone entering third tri now! :)


----------



## tanni78

Hey everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. My EDD has changed to Oct 29th from 1st Nov as i finally managed to work out my DOC lol but i like this thread so i'm staying lol :) xx


----------



## tanni78

Mummycat, i see you're due that day too :) xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey here ours some photos of how my belly has grown!! First one is me before i got pregnant. Second one is at 8 weeks 2 days. Third one is at 16 weeks 2 days. and finally the forth one is from today 27 weeks 3 days!!
 



Attached Files:







262.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9









8w2d.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









16w2d.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









Img_00230.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DrGomps

great bump bby!!

tanni...my baby is measuring a week ahead so our EDD could be October 26th...but still sticking with the original date...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great progression pics bby!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here are a couple of pics of nursery progress...no decorations yet, but we do have furniture! And a pic of the view from my FIL's back porch in Montana, gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







Montana 001.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









Montana 002.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









Montana 003.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MummyCat

tanni78 said:


> Mummycat, i see you're due that day too :) xx

:hi: hun... yep... by my LMP i'm due 1st of Nov, but at my 12 week scan they moved me forward. with my daughter I was due 20th march... and ended up having her 2nd April and I'm still a March Mum :D I think stay where you feel comfortable as really these babies are likely to be born up to 2 weeks prior or 2 weeks after due date so within a month period anyway! :thumbup:

Amanda... lovely bump progression hun and wow... you are so petite and pretty! :flower:

Robin... gorgeous nursery and wow oh wow is that view stunning! :thumbup: I so need to visit some of the States! :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

PS... is that a golf course below?? Just looks like some lovely fairways there! :D (I love golf!) :haha:


----------



## Huggles

great bump progression bbygurl!

And lovely pics MrsAJ! that view is amazing!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Mummycat, I thought the same thing, it does look like a golf course! But it is actually a meadow. :)


----------



## WannabemomV

Yippie- I am 27 weeks.. When I first got my BFP it seemed like Forever till I was in Third Tri and here I am. 
Great progress photos. I will have to post mine when I remember to bring the correct camera cord to work with me.
Robin your nursery is Really coming along. My heavens mine is a DUMP right now. We have started to mega clean and organize our Whole house- so everything is out and about in our upstairs right now. As I keep saying "It takes a Mess to clean up a Mess". Plus my husband Still hasn't painted the nursery. I am hoping by this weekend he will have it started. I did pick up with wooden alphabet letters last week- which I need to paint. We are putting them around as a boarder. Crib is still in the box- which I want to set up sooner than later because I ordered it online without seeing it in person and I need to know if its sturdy or not so I can return it before the 30 days are up. So much left to do..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy third tri Vanessa!! I agree it takes a mess...our nursery was a disaster for weeks when it was transitioning from office to nursery! You are making progress :)


----------



## Nyn

love the pics bby!

MrsAJ love your nursery pics! very pretty crib :)

Congrats to everyone on reaching milestones!! are we all in 3rd tri now? 

I can't believe I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow - so exciting!!!!!

I didn't have my 4D scan on Friday because a friend's house got flooded so we went and helped them clean out and I had it rescheduled for tomorrow... so tomorrow afternoon I'll be seeing my princess!!


----------



## MummyCat

Robin... ahhh... well it's a gorgeous meadow! :thumbup:

Hi Nyn :hi: I think there are a few November Mum's still on 25 weeks (Anyone due on 30th November would be 25+5 today) so we literally have 9 days before ALL November Mums are in 3rd trimester! :D 

Happy 30 weeks for you tomorrow and hope the scan goes well! Can't wait to see pics! :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

happy 27 weeks and third tri wannabmum!

Nyn - i'm still second tri for 2 more days! Enjoy your 4D scan tomorrow!


----------



## fides

Abi, the surprise shower sounds really neat - so glad you had that!

pip, huge congrats on 3rd tri with rainbow baby!!! and to wannabe - yay for 3rd tri!! :yipee: 

welcome, katie!

notjustyet, congrats on being asked to be a Godmother!

MrsAJ, your rocking glider looks so comfy!! We just picked one up from the thrift store for $30 last week - i LOVE rocking gliders!!


----------



## you&me

I am still hanging on in second tri...but will be in third as of sunday :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Has anyone else experienced a return of "sickiness" as they went into third tri? The last couple of days I've felt off colour but with no discernible illness. I feel lethargic, am queasy and retching quite a lot, my sense of smell has heightened again. It's like I'm back in first tri.

My GTT is tomorrow and I know I'm anxious about the fasting part of it. If I haven't eaten within an hour of waking I start vomiting. I hate all that hot yellow bile coming out. It makes my tummy hurt and my throat sore. I have to fast from 10.00 pm tonight and my appointment is 9.45 am tomorrow. It's the 2 hour test so after the second blood test at 11.45 am I should be able to eat. I just don't know how I can go that long. Any advice would be appreciated. Could they just knock me out?!!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear you're feeling so ill pip. I've heard that sometimes sickness returns in third tri. I hope you cope with the fasting tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## tanni78

Dr Gomps - I have had the 26th Oct firmly stuck in my head for months now so here's hoping lol. Mummycat - i'm the other way round, scan says EDD is 1st Nov, LMP says EDD is 29th Oct lol. Time will tell i guess. Pip - i'm getting sickness again, worse than i did in 1st tri (i knew i got off too lightly lol) Never had this with any of my girls so it must be something to do with boys!!!! xx


----------



## Nyn

gosh sorry you guys are feeling sick again Pip and Tanni :( no fun! maybe it's your body saying you need a rest?

Am super excited for my scan! another 5 hours to wait though! I'm once again worried she won't be a she lol.. they must think I'm mad. But I'm still going to ask for confirmation lol!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the scan Nyn. I know what you mean about checking the gender - I've got a drawer full of boy's clothes so WB better be a boy!

It could be a sign telling me to take it easy. I've been working flat out for months and this is the first week of my two week break. Hope it eases off for next week as we're heading to the west coast of Scotland for a break. 

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Pip...mine was the same as yours... re timing for GTT... except I can't eat after about 8pm else I get awful heartburn at night! 

So how I combatted the eating thing was that I stayed in bed until about 8am... I MADE hubby get up with daughter and left it till last possible minute to get up. He was working from home that day so could look after our toddler as I wouldn't have coped with having to entertain her in a quiet waiting room for two hours while I starved.

Anyway.. I then had a shower, fussed about upstairs drying my hair etc and left home at 9:15. I got to the appt ten min early... hoping that if they could see me earlier I'd be done earlier :haha: it worked... there were lots of ladies there already in their 2 hour waiting period and they saw me straight away. 

The drink was like a lucozade type thing, but not fizzy. I took a book and read it while I waited, I started to feel a bit light headed after an hour, but took sips of water when I started to feel rough.

I then inhaled a banana in the car on the way home and told hubby he better have a sandwich ready for me as I entered the house else he'd have a starving crazy pregnant wife to deal with! :rofl: 

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be... but it wasn't easy! :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Leaving in 10 minutes!! eek!

I've opted out of the GTT test. My gyno gave me the papers to go and do it, then I saw my midwife and she said that if it was up to her then she only asks for the test to be done if there are warning signs that it should be done, like sugar in the urine etc.. So I'm going to leave it unless I need it. My doc will probably be mad though lol.


----------



## Huggles

good luck with the scan and enjoy!

i asked my gynae about the test and he also said he only sends patients if there are other signs showing that it's a possibility (e.g. sugar in urine, very large baby, etc).

Ultimately it's your choice and if your mw is happy for you to not do it then the gynae can't force you to go.


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, can't wait to see you princess!!! I asked for gender confirmation at mine as well...though I am positive your princess is still :pink: 

Tanni, by my LMP i would be due Oct 25th and my uterus has been measuring ahead...so would be stoked if she came around then...but am preparing myself to wait until November...

Robin, your nursery is really coming along!! And montana looks gorgeous!! 

Pip, eeww...hate the GTT test and two hour wait is rough...I would definitely wake up as late as possible and bring something to keep you occupied...maybe you could nap..I didn't wait until I got home to eat...I made DH go to starbucks and get me a tea and breakfast sandwich. 

Had a great anniversary last night...thought I'd share a trailer of my wedding dvd that I edited my self (I am proud of the way it came out)...but Its mostly iMovie...and not my amazing editing skills...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StCX7rWDjhM


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn, can't wait to see you princess!!! I asked for gender confirmation at mine as well...though I am positive your princess is still :pink: 

Tanni, by my LMP i would be due Oct 25th and my uterus has been measuring ahead...so would be stoked if she came around then...but am preparing myself to wait until November...

Robin, your nursery is really coming along!! And montana looks gorgeous!! 

Pip, eeww...hate the GTT test and two hour wait is rough...I would definitely wake up as late as possible and bring something to keep you occupied...maybe you could nap..I didn't wait until I got home to eat...I made DH go to starbucks and get me a tea and breakfast sandwich. 

Had a great anniversary last night...thought I'd share a trailer of my wedding dvd that I edited my self (I am proud of the way it came out)...but Its mostly iMovie...and not my amazing editing skills...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StCX7rWDjhM


----------



## MummyCat

Goood luck Nyn.... 

Andrea I mentioned in your journal... but LOVE your wedding trailer! :cloud9:


----------



## fides

Pip & tanni, sorry you guys are getting so sick again! I have had a mild return, but MILD - nothing as bad as the first four months. :hugs:

Nyn, good luck with the scan!

DrG, i love how you had your hair done for your wedding - so classy!


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

:hi: Could i join in please? I'm due 13 November according to the 12 week scan but I've worked it out to more like 20 November so not expecting bubs to put in appearance until around then.


----------



## fides

welcome, 1sttime!!


oh, and i just saw my ticker is 70 days left and 30 weeks down - i can't believe that!!

happy 30 weeks, nyn and tanni!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz on all hitting 30 weeks. But on another note i have and interview in 45 mins. i am super nervous since i havent had an interview since oct 2009. im already all ready to go. it would b nice to get the job so baby can have more stuff and we can do more stuff cuz with him working and my unemployment its just barely cutting it. and the funny thing is even tho it will b part time ill be making more than OH an hour. wish me luck and will let u guys know when i get back what happened!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i put wrong date havent interviewed since october of 2008. but im off to my interview now


----------



## Huggles

Happy 30 weeks fides!

Good luck at your interview bbygurl!


----------



## Huggles

My cousin owns an online cloth diaper company so I will be buying my nappies through her. I want to order my first batch next week but figured i better show dh the ones i've chosen and one or two other brands, jsut in case he likes something different. So she brought 4 different brands (all OSFA) and her daughter's doll for me today. So now i have them here on the couch and when dh gets home he's getting a lesson on how to put a cloth nappy on a doll! :haha:

At the moment i'm most favouring the cherub tree nappies. Second favourite are the bumbeetles - i'll definitely be getting at least 2 of them as I want the moo cow print and hte monkey print as well for cute fluffy bums LoL


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love the wedding video Andrea! 

Happy 30 weeks Fides!

Good luck on the interview Amanda, that is great! Let us all know how it goes.


----------



## DrGomps

good luck on the interview Amanda!! Fx'ed you get the job!!

love the nappies huggles!! :D


----------



## Nyn

Love the wedding video Andrea, you look beautiful!!!

Good luck with the interview Amanda!

Sooo, I had my scan today but no pictures as Little Miss Leia had the whole umbilical cord bunched up on her face so we couldn't get any decent pics :( I still got to see her though for a good 10 minutes as the lady tried her best, I saw her little face for brief instants and she's got big chubby cheeks! and she's about 40 cm long and definitely still a :pink:!!!! On the upside, the lady said I don't need to pay and I can come back in a week or two to try again so I basically got a free scan so I can't complain. :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry you weren't able to get pics Nyn, but sounds like it was still a good experience and you get to go back for free! Hopefully you'll get some good pics then. :) 

My 3D scan is Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## fides

bbyg, good luck!!

huggles, the diapers in the links are adorable!! I recently completed a Fuzzibunz rainbow of diapers for our stash :cloud9:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/P8170024.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Happy 30w Fides.

Welcome 1sttime

Thanks for the advice MummyCat

Good luck Amanda

:wave: everyone else

Pip x


----------



## qwk

lol love the diaper rainbow fides!

huggles - love that your DH actually has interest in this topic, period!! i can't even muster up the strength to say "we decided to cloth diaper," as it's really "i decided to cloth diaper, and DH said 'ok,'" as most of the baby-stuff has been! :) which has it's positives, i will say ;)

great bump pics bby- hope your interview goes well!

and nyn - too bad about not getting a good shot today, but at least you get to go back for free :D

i can't remember who was talking about the GTT (was that nyn? or pip? or someone else? sorry i get confused sometimes going over multiple pages!) but good for you for declining - i failed the stupid one hour screening test by a couple of points (we basically all have to take it in the US i think) and had to do the 3 hour test yesterday. though really it wasn't that bad, at least not for me. i don't mind sugary stuff, and while i was hungry, it wasn't unbearable. getting stuck 4 times for blood draws was not super pleasant... fingers crossed i pass, i'll be really, really surprised if i don't as i have ZERO symptoms, have not gained a ton of weight, am active (was very active pre-pregnancy). etc. but then again, who knows??

i had expected my results today but then we had a freaking EARTHQUAKE. i'm on the east coat of the US... and i'll admit i was scared! it lasted, i dunno, maybe 20-30 seconds and REALLY shook my office building. there's a park across the street and i saw this mass exodus of birds flying off all the building roofs!! i just sat there at my desk. my first thought was, this feels like an earthquake! but my second thought was, wait, we don't HAVE earthquakes... soo...  anyway then we had to evacuate. ugh. big mess, but fortunately it seems like most everything and everyone is ok. what a weird day though, baby's (and my!) first earthquake!


----------



## sherylb

I believe it's Pip and I have it tomorrow and Nyn gets to opt out. I have the 1 hour at 9 am. You think it's better to drink the crappy stuff when you are hungry? I was trying to decide whether to have breakfast before but if I am too full I may have a hard time downing it.


----------



## fides

qwk, that sounds scary! i am glad you and baby are okay, though.


----------



## mummapie

Went to my second music festival over the weekend, that a total of 20 nights camping this summer! I'm exhausted haha. Babyshower is on Thursday and im so excited, if I get any good pictures I'll show you ladies. And when I get on the laptop I will update myself on all the threads happenings. Hope you're all feeling good :) x


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck for the GTT tests Pip and Sheryl! :flower:

Qwk... how crazy about the earthquake... I know Andrea felt it in NYC and a friend of mine from school who's currently in Washington felt it too. Flipping scary stuff! :hugs:

Nyn, sorry you didn't get any pics but fab that you get to go back again for a second chance! :thumbup:

Fides... i LOVE that nappy rainbow! :cloud9:

Mumma... I don't know how you do it... I need my comfy bed! :haha: Enjoy your shower!! xx


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you didn't get nice pics at your scan nyn, but awesome that you get to go back for free for a second one!

Enjoy your scan on saturday MrsAJ!

Fides - that rainbow of nappies looks so lovely!



qwk said:


> huggles - love that your DH actually has interest in this topic, period!! i can't even muster up the strength to say "we decided to cloth diaper," as it's really "i decided to cloth diaper, and DH said 'ok,'" as most of the baby-stuff has been! :) which has it's positives, i will say ;)

Well, technically i told him we're cloth diapering LoL. He doesn't have a problem with it at all though. Last year my plan was to just use the good old fashioned terry towelling squares. So i think this year he's happy that the nappies i've chosen work just like disposable! No complicated folding etc :D
I think he's also just happy that i'm finally getting excited about getting stuff though - i've been too nervous to get anything until now. But he is showing much more interest in it this time around compared to last year. I think when Jarrod was born last year the "daddy bug" really bit dh hard and he's desperate to now actually finally be able to be a daddy.

We will use disposables in the beginning, until at least 6 weeks i think, as the nappies will be too big before that. I reckon we'll probalby only really switch over properly by 3 months, but we'll see. I'm not sure about night time nappies though because I don't think the brands i've used are all that great for overnight, but we'll see. I'm mainly doing it to save money as disposables become soooo expensive, but I therefore also don't want to then land up spending a fortune on cloth diapers. I reckon i'm doing pretty well in that regard though with the 2 brands we've chosen. Should cost us the same as about maybe 6 months in disposables I think (that's totally out my head, my maths could be waaaay off LoL).



qwk said:


> i can't remember who was talking about the GTT (was that nyn? or pip? or someone else? sorry i get confused sometimes going over multiple pages!) but good for you for declining - i failed the stupid one hour screening test by a couple of points (we basically all have to take it in the US i think) and had to do the 3 hour test yesterday. though really it wasn't that bad, at least not for me. i don't mind sugary stuff, and while i was hungry, it wasn't unbearable. getting stuck 4 times for blood draws was not super pleasant... fingers crossed i pass, i'll be really, really surprised if i don't as i have ZERO symptoms, have not gained a ton of weight, am active (was very active pre-pregnancy). etc. but then again, who knows??
> 
> i had expected my results today but then we had a freaking EARTHQUAKE. i'm on the east coat of the US... and i'll admit i was scared! it lasted, i dunno, maybe 20-30 seconds and REALLY shook my office building. there's a park across the street and i saw this mass exodus of birds flying off all the building roofs!! i just sat there at my desk. my first thought was, this feels like an earthquake! but my second thought was, wait, we don't HAVE earthquakes... soo...  anyway then we had to evacuate. ugh. big mess, but fortunately it seems like most everything and everyone is ok. what a weird day though, baby's (and my!) first earthquake!

Hope your GTT results come back good. And how scary having that earthquake! Glad you're all ok though!

Good luck with your GTT today Sheryl!

Enjoy your babyshower tomorrow mummapie! And very impressed with you going off to music festivals and camping!

I just cleared out 2 of the shelves in the cupboard in baby's room and packed the baby clothes in there that we have. Most of them are from last year and a lot of them were given to us, either as gifts or as hand-me-downs. I think we've only bought about 4 of the items ourselves. They're all sorted into size piles in the cupboard. 12-24 months on the bottom shelf, and 3-12 months on the top shelf.
I also put the newborn and 0-3 month clothes in one of the baskets we've bought for the change table. The pic is not very clear of that though as i lined the basket with a towel first. We will be getting linen inserts made for the baskets, but for now i just put a towel in to prevent the clothes getting stained. 
Sorry the pics are not rotated but my netbook is being stupid this morning and won't let me save the pics after editing/rotating.
I've also attached a pic of the change table - not sure if i've shown it here before or not. Just ignore the colourful worm etc on top of the table - just a temporary home LoL
 



Attached Files:







3-24months.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









nb-3months.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0978.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WannabemomV

My 3D ultrasound is today. I am so excited.. Just going for a look- we are staying on team yellow. I will upload the pics when I have them!


----------



## qwk

for the 1 hour glucose, no one told me not to eat - but then when i got there and read the bottle, it said you should have been fasting for 8 or 12 hours (can't remember which).

I really didn't think the drink was that bad, but again, i do not shy away from sugary things :) it was maybe on par with the sugariness of red bull, IMO. :)


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your scan wannabemum!


----------



## Michieb

qwk said:


> for the 1 hour glucose, no one told me not to eat - but then when i got there and read the bottle, it said you should have been fasting for 8 or 12 hours (can't remember which).
> 
> I really didn't think the drink was that bad, but again, i do not shy away from sugary things :) it was maybe on par with the sugariness of red bull, IMO. :)


No one told me to fast either - i didnt - i hope that doesnt screw up the test?!


----------



## qwk

i keep wondering if that's why i failed the screening! failing that was reeeeally surprising to me! I had also eaten "low carb" for the week or so before in preparation, thinking i'm all smart.... i would also suggest NOT doing that... after researching more about the test i think that in that situation, the sugar explosion in your body from the glucose drink can be overwhelming because your body is not used to eating much sugar. before the 3 hour test, i ate totally normally in the days leading up (which included some leftover cupcakes from my shower in the days before the test ;) )

AND i just got my results back for the 3 hour test and i passed at every blood draw :happydance: hooray! relief! now just as long as my iron goes up, i should be totally back on track! :D

good luck at your scan wannabemum! :D


----------



## Huggles

yay for good results qwk!


----------



## tlh97990

for my gtt i had my test at 1pm and was told not to eat or drink anything except water and a little bit of cheese..the cheese was to help with the nausea the drink could cause..they said caffeine or other foods could give a false reading


----------



## WannabemomV

I didn't fast for my test either. My gf even ate a cookie right before drinking the stuff.. Haha I found the drink tasted like thick orange pop!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck with your scan today Vanessa, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

MY LITTLE GIRL DUE TO MAKE HER 1ST APPEARANCE IN THE OUTSIDE WORLD ON 27TH NOVEMEBER 2011
:pink:TEAM PINK:pink:


----------



## fides

mumma, well done with 20 nights of camping!!

qwk & huggles, love reading about your DH's and cloth. my DH comes from a large family with many younger brothers, and he remembers always hating the smell and texture of disposables (and the rashes) b/c of all the chemicals, and since i've moved to CO, i've become more "green" than i used to be, so it was really easy for us to agree on cloth. we did have to invest in a small newborn stash b/c he doesn't want the baby in disposables at all, even from the start, so i don't think we'll be saving money at the 7-10 pound stage - just later on. huggles, i'm sooo glad your DH is showing more interest! :cloud9:

qwk, congrats on the great results!!

welcome, Nov11!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Nov11 Mummy2b and welcome!

Nyn, I'm not doing the GTT either. Thought I was the only one! I think they only do it here where they're concerned about something, I really don't see the need when my weight gain has been normal (as far as I know, I haven't been weighed since 10 weeks!) and my bloods, urine and BP are all fine. I would not like to have to fast that long, baby does not take no for an answer when I'm (we're?) hungry!

Is anybody else feeling the strain at work now? I'm on the countdown to mat leave and because of that I have deadlines for all my work, which is massively stressing me out. It's not work I can easily pass on to other colleagues or that can wait a year till I return so there's a lot of pressure on me to get it all done in time. I've no doubt I can do it but it just feels like a lot to do when I'm barely sleeping and having trouble concentrating. Anyway, moan over. At least I'll be finished in a few weeks!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That is awesome that your DH is so into the cloth diapers, Fides! Good on him for being so involved. :)


----------



## qwk

fides said:


> qwk & huggles, love reading about your DH's and cloth. my DH comes from a large family with many younger brothers, and he remembers always hating the smell and texture of disposables (and the rashes) b/c of all the chemicals, and since i've moved to CO, i've become more "green" than i used to be, so it was really easy for us to agree on cloth. we did have to invest in a small newborn stash b/c he doesn't want the baby in disposables at all, even from the start, so i don't think we'll be saving money at the 7-10 pound stage - just later on. huggles, i'm sooo glad your DH is showing more interest! :cloud9:

that is really neat that he is so involved! i will say i think my husband is pretty psyched for the financial aspect of it.. and that there will be no diaper-runs in the middle of the night to get more disposables, etc. ;) i think he is secretly proud too, hehe.


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, I bet you failed because of your eating before and the low carb diet...

goodluck pip and sheryl...

they forgot to do the cbc during my glucose test so I had to get more blood taken today...no fun. 

I wish I could do cloth...but we don't have a washer/dryer in our apt and there is no way that I would go down to the basement...especially since I also am going to be working. If I was a SAHM I would consider it. 

30 weeks for me today...3/4 through...impatient but still have loads to do!!

oh and the earthquake was pretty slight...our building shook a little...but nothing crazy. I am from california originally so this was nothing in comparison to that.


----------



## bbygurl719

So the interview went good. i probably would have got the job but it wasnt the job for me so i didnt give her a chance to say if i got it or not. The job was sales. were u make appointments with people and go to there houses and i dont feel comfortable doing that exspecially in the state of florida!! to many crazys in this state. but on another note i should know my court date within a week for my divorce.. i want it to b done before the baby gets here so hopefully its not like 6 months away!! If i dont get it done before her birth i dont kno if they will like OH sign the birth certifacate. Been trying to get this all done since the day i found out i was pregnant.. and its takin them all this time to finally get close to having a court date its stupid!!


----------



## WannabemomV

Here are a couple of the pictures from my scan today. I love the one where the baby is holding his/her foot up to its nose- smelling it.. We were able to get 109 photos. I can't wait to get off work to go home and look through them all! Still on team Yellow..
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









baby2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## notjustyet

Haha that foot-sniffing photo is ace!

I don't think I have the patience for cloth nappies, but I admire people who do. I would definitely never be able to get the OH on board, so it's not really an option anyway unless I want to do it all myself!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Awesome pics, Vanessa! Baby is a cutie pie and I am glad you were able to stay team yellow and nothing was accidentally revealed.

Amanda, hopefully you will get a court date soon. They don't usually set court dates that far in advance (at least not in Arizona) so hopefully it will be sooner than later.


----------



## WannabemomV

My DH wanted to do Cloth Diapers. I said NO. He has never changed a diaper before and doesn't know what comes out of a baby's bum. Plus the thought of washing poopy diapers in my washing machine grosses me out and I don't get the idea of diaper service- it doesn't seem very "green" to me. I also have read pros and cons of it and I Really don't like the idea of the baby feeling wet in cloth. I know if I have wet unders on I am Extremely uncomfortable. Cloth diapers are just not for me or my baby!


----------



## sherylb

Goodness gracious. I have gone from staying full for hours after eating to not being able to get full. It's no wonder I have gained 8 lb in 4 weeks. GTT wasn't so bad. I don't know how long the results are supposed to take.


----------



## qwk

great scan pics wannabemom - love the foot!!!

congrats on 30 weeks dr. g! 

sheryl, i got mine the next day, i think it's generally pretty fast.


----------



## repogirl813

had my appt today, all was well bp was great urine was good just now back at my prepregnancy weight as of this week my glucose test was normal and my vit D level is coming up finally, started at 17 and is up to 24. I am officially on every 2 week appts now instead of 4 so that gives me hope that the time is coming sooner than i think it is lol. I am soo ready to meet her mentally but i am physically not ready at all. We have hardly anything we need and have nothing set up yet for her to come home!!!!


----------



## sherylb

Holy crap Repo you are just now getting up to your pre-pregnancy weight? I gained 8 lbs in the past 4 weeks and am 9 lbs over mine now.


----------



## Nyn

wannabemom - love the pics!!! sooo cute!!!

I also admire the cloth diaper moms! but it's not for me.. I'm admittedly too lazy and short on time!

happy 30 weeks Andrea!

bby hope everything gets sorted soon hun and you get a date very soon!

I've offically reached the super uncomfortable stage!! tried to do my toe nails the other day and had to take a breather between each toe of about 10 minutes.. and they're a bit of a mess lol. don't think I'll attempt that again till Christmas hehe.

She's starting to move sooo much too it's wonderful, I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 30 weeks Dr Gomps!!!

bbygurl - glad the interview went well but good that you said no if you aren't comfortable with the work involved.
If you don't mind my asking - is your OH or your ex baby's dad? If you OH is baby's dad then there shouldn't be a problem with him signing the birth certificate. not sure of procedure if your ex is baby's dad though. Hope you get the court date soon and can get it all sorted out nice and quickly.

wannabemom - those pics are gorgeous! LOVE the one of her smelling her foot LoL

Repogirl - glad your appointment went well and that all's looking good

27 weeks for me today! :happydance:
Ooh, and i guess that makes me officially third tri too!


----------



## bbygurl719

My OH is the babys father for sure. me and my ex split up in november of 2009. and only hooked up 1 time after that which was shorltly after we split up. if this makes any since to u guys only reason why i did it was to make sure the feelings were totally gone after what he had did to me. For years he mentally and emotionally abused me. and the day that i left him he physically abused me. He is lucky i didnt call the cops on him and that he didt get put in jail. But the is one reason that i didnt do that. He has a son. A handicapped soon. He is blind and has growth problems. I loved that little boy like he was my own. My ex's parents adopted him but my ex is still a big part of his life. The mother of the little boy was already prison and i didnt want him to have both parents in jail. But at the same time i wish i would have called the cops on him. So it would b on his record for any girl who got with him and this divorce probably would have gone alot faster. but i will be getting the court date within a week. i had to bring up two stamped envelopes to the office were the general magistrate is. one with my address and one with his. and the office clerk said she will be sending it out in the next day or so. so i should have it by monday i think (i hoping) lol... and no problem about asking. because i do get stressed out about all of this and u guys r really the only ones i can rant to about it. i dont like talking about it with OH cuz i feel like its not his place to hear about my ex. and my friends and family just want it done and over with as do i.


----------



## Huggles

Well if your OH is definitely the baby's dad then there really shouldn't be a problem putting his name on the birth certificate. Hope it's all sorted out before teh birth though as i can imagine it must be somewhat stressful :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Happy 27 weeks Huggles!! and welcome to the 3rd trimester!!! :happydance:

bby - sounds like there's no doubt who your baby's daddy is.. it just depends on the law there. Here, no matter who the father is, if you are married your husband's name goes on the certificate. I have a friend here who had that problem. Had to wait till she was finally divorced and then legally change bub's name. Stupid system!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, i didn't know that about birth certificates! I jsut assumed it would be the baby's daddy's name that goes on!


----------



## tlh97990

so i'm afraid my nesting stage has begun...i woke up at 6am rearranged all of madelyn's clothes and blankets and everything in her room so it is completely done!!! i'm getting a new lap top tonight so i'll post pictures after i get that!!

as for feeling the strain at work. i definitely am between work and school im dead tired by the end of the day but cant get comfortable to sleep. i found out yesterday my boss is cutting my hours because of a new employee. we hired a fill in to be here for an hour a day while im in class and she'll be here while i take 6 weeks maternity leave. well i guess the doctor wanted us to split hours more evenly and after i have the baby she will be let go and ill have full time hours again. i was really angry at first but after i thought about it i'd be better off taking it easy the last couple months of the pregnancy and have more time to concentrate on school.


----------



## sherylb

Well, crap. I failed my GTT and have to take the 3 hour test tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: Sheryl, I hope the three hour test goes well tomorrow and it was just a fluke that you failed the 1 hour. 

We've selected a pediatrician, so I can cross that off my list. Three of DH's coworkers all reccomended the same doctor and we met with him today and really liked him, so we are all set with that, yay!


----------



## sherylb

It probably was a fluke. It was only by 2 points. Enough that I could shoot myself for eating the sugary muffin DH told me not to as I drove to my appointment.


----------



## bbygurl719

i dont really kno how the law is here. i kno at child suppot enforcment it says if your married that legally ur husband is the babys father. it even says u can get child support from them. so im just hoping its done before she makes her apparance!!


----------



## Huggles

Sorry you failed the test sheryl. Fx'd the one tomorrow goes better - just remember to fast beforehand!

TLH - well done on rearranging the room and getting it all ready!

MrsAJ - great that you've chosen a paed already!


----------



## bbygurl719

guess what I GOT MY COURT DATE lol. im so excited to finally b divorcing him and move on with my life. it oct 18th.. exactly a month before my due date!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Amanda, that is great news! So glad you'll be able to have that all taken care of before Aaryella arrives.


----------



## pip7890

That's great news Amanda.

Pip x


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Why has time decided to slow right down this past week? Has been the slowest week of my pregnancy i swear!! Probably doesn't help counting down the week's until i finish work!! 5more woo woo!!
How is everyone feeling? Im gettin jabbed in the right side ribs!! Think he's trying to tunnel out in the wrong direction! If only he turned and saw the light at the end of the tunnel :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

here's some of the stuff in madelyn's room..i have a matching stroller and diaper bag to the car seat too!!
 



Attached Files:







bedding.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 6









diaper stacker.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 3









mobile.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 2









toy bag.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1









car seat.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Very cute nursery pics tlh! And I have that same travel system :)


----------



## tlh97990

i love the travel system!! its good for a girl or boy so if the ultrasound was wrong and madelyn ends up being a boy at least i have that lol

a girl in town here makes different items for babies and she made me new york giants headband and a tutu, a travel wipe case and car seat straps that go with the carset and diaper bag, and a wipe case for the nursery
 



Attached Files:







headband.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1









tutu.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









wipe case.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0









car seat straps.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1









wipecase.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Huggles

that's great news bbygurl!

Tlh - loving the pics! I especially love the bag holding the teddies!


----------



## notjustyet

Completely off topic but I just booked the registrar for my wedding next year!!! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Amanda.. that's great news about the court date!! 

Loving the nursery pics :cloud9:

NJY.. Fabulous honey... congrats!! 

Hope all you ladies in the states stay safe from hurricane Irene! We have miserable rain here today!


----------



## Huggles

notjustyet - yay for booking the registrar!

Looks like I'll probably be having my baby shower a week earlier than i thought - most probably going to be on Saturday 1 Oct - i'll be 32 weeks. My mom's organising it. Going to visit her this sunday - will discuss it then (i don't like surprises).


----------



## sherylb

I don't want to go take this 3 hour test. :cry::cry:

Last night I was so hungry before bed my stomach was upset and I went to bed crying. I knew I should have gotten Whataburger on our way home at 11:15 while I still could. I am going to have to find a good lunch after my appointment. 

We also think one of our cats has a UTI as someone has been going outside the litter box in one area of the house since Sunday. Yuck. Hopefully that's not too expensive to test for. I am waiting for the vets office to open in 45 minutes to see if DH can take the cats in. We particularly think it's his old cat after reading it's uncommon in cats under 10 and mine is only 2. 

At least on a good note DH's speeding ticket from January was dropped when he went to court yesterday because the officer didn't show up. He has a commercial license because of his old job so he couldn't take defensive driving or make a deal to keep it off his record. At least that makes me feel like God is watching out for us financially.


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear the traffic ticket was dropped.

good luck with the test :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the test Sheryl. I found the not eating part was way worse than the test itself.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Sheryl, so sorry you failed the test...definitely was the muffin!!

TLH, love your nursery...the purple and zebra print is fab!!

Amanda, so excited that you will finally get that terrible man out of your life for good! I didn't realize that your husband automatically is babies dad on the birth certificate...especially if you are separated...

notjustyet...yay for wedding planning! I love weddings...Had such a blast with mine!! 

Huggles....https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/03/z4e57a6bae3506.gif


----------



## sherylb

This test is much harder to stomach. I go back and forth thinking I will throw up and Kristin keeps going crazy.


----------



## tanni78

Just thought i'd pop in and say hi as i haven't for a while. I hope everyone is doing ok. My spd suddenly got really bad and thats me on crutches again :( I know when i hold my LO it'll all be worth it and i've been lucky as my PG has been really easy so far but i feel really down and guilty about not being able to do stuff with my kids :( Thank goodness i'm on the home stretch!!!!!! Can't remember who's 4D scan i was looking at (sorry) but the foot picture is soooooo cool :) xx


----------



## Michieb

Hope everyone is doing well :) Good news Got my diabetes test result and passed (even though i didnt fast!) :) The bad news was have anemia :( also took my rhogan shot! and 4d is next fri! Cant wait! Appointments are every 2 weeks now which is good - hopefully time will fly by faster!!


----------



## mummapie

Hello everyone! 27 weeks, woah! Does that make me 3rd tri now? 
Sheryl i feel for you hun, i hope you've finally got something to eat now and the test went okay. Congrats on the registrar NJY! How exciting :D
Hope all you other mummies to be are feeling good.

My babyshower was so much fun yesterday, a complete high! Everyone stuffed themselves with cake, sandwiches, scones and jam and lots of lovely tea! I got some lovely gifts (or i should say Reuben did!) Including this lovely rocking chair that my best friend bought and did up. I cried when i saw it! https://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv242/melepie/311540_10150783785340647_710315646_20919541_7137763_n.jpg 

We played some great games and i got to see some friends before they leave for university :) 
Pics here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150778740275187.730697.665460186&l=9115cae16d&type=1

And since today has rained alot and OH goes back to work on tuesday we spent today watching films and playing wii, i was so tired from yesterday that any chores have been on hold for our lazy day!

Have a lovely weekend everyone and keep safe from Hurricane Irene, if anyone is in her path over in the US. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey just stoppping in to say hi and that im 28 weeks today!!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 28 weeks bbygurl and happy 27 weeks and welcome to third tri mummapie!

So glad you enjoyed your baby shower mummapie - the pics look great. And that chair is amazing - such a special present!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Your shower looks like it was so much fun mummapie! Was that pin the sperm on the egg?? Too funny :) And that rocker is beautiful, your friend did a great job. 

Congrats to everyone making weekly milestones today!


----------



## mummapie

Yup, pin the sperm to the egg! Even my nan joined in the fun and games!


----------



## Huggles

at my friend's kitchen tea / hen night we played pin the penis on the man! They'd cut out this almost life sized picture of a man (hand drawn) and created this "penis" out of stuffed stockings etc. Was hilarious! Everyone was too embarrassed to touch the thing :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ugh it is 113 degrees here today. That is hot even for Phoenix. AC running non-stop and it is still over 80 in the house.


----------



## diz

Only 11 weeks to go!


----------



## alybel

Mummapie - shower sounds like it was fun! 

Is anyone else not having a baby shower? I had one with my 1st child and feel weird about having another one so didn't have one with baby #2 or #3 and not with this one #4 even though I had given all my baby things away and am basically starting all over again.

30 weeks today!! Only 9 weeks and 2 days until my c-section. Although time is dragging along so slowly... Guess I should do a new bump photo.


----------



## Huggles

happy 30 weeks alybel! No long to go now!

Maybe you could arrange a 'celebration tea' and hope that some people give you gifts?


----------



## Huggles

someone mentioned a few weeks ago that a plate was made for their baby - as part of the baby shower. Who was that and what exactly went on the plate again? Did everyone sign it or write a message or what? I can't remember exactly but think it's a lovely idea and would like something similar at my shower.
Also, if everyone signed or wrote a message, what did they write with? Was it paint or a special pencil?
My mom's friend does pottery for a living so would be able to get her to organize it. Going to discuss my shower with my mom today.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Huggles said:


> someone mentioned a few weeks ago that a plate was made for their baby - as part of the baby shower. Who was that and what exactly went on the plate again? Did everyone sign it or write a message or what? I can't remember exactly but think it's a lovely idea and would like something similar at my shower.
> Also, if everyone signed or wrote a message, what did they write with? Was it paint or a special pencil?
> My mom's friend does pottery for a living so would be able to get her to organize it. Going to discuss my shower with my mom today.

I THINK that was Andrea... (Dr Gomps) I seem to remember her posting a photo of her shower plate...


----------



## you&me

Huggles I think it was DrGomps too.

I am 27 weeks today :happydance: third tri, 12 weeks until my c-section and so far (fingers crossed) not one blood pressure tablet in sight :happydance: please please please let it continue like this!!!


----------



## Huggles

yay, happy 27 weeks and third tri you&me! Fx'd the bp keeps behaving itself!


----------



## notjustyet

Alybel i'm not having a baby shower, it's not really done over here in the uk. If anyone wants to get a gift for baby they'll just bring it when they come over to visit once the baby's born. You&me congrats on third tri and fingers crossed bp stays as it is!


----------



## acoro

Hi everyone hope your weekends have been enjoyable!


----------



## tanni78

Huggles said:


> someone mentioned a few weeks ago that a plate was made for their baby - as part of the baby shower. Who was that and what exactly went on the plate again? Did everyone sign it or write a message or what? I can't remember exactly but think it's a lovely idea and would like something similar at my shower.
> Also, if everyone signed or wrote a message, what did they write with? Was it paint or a special pencil?
> My mom's friend does pottery for a living so would be able to get her to organize it. Going to discuss my shower with my mom today.

Hi Huggles, i used to make comemorative and decoreated plates for a living. You can buy a pack of 6 pottery pens from good craft stores for around £15, you simply write or draw your design or message on the plate then put them in the oven for a little while and they are microwave and dishwasher proof :) xx


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm having a baby shower but its not until october 8th ill be 34 weeks. it feels like its forever away. we know alot of people pregnant so had to work around schdules plus my nieces bday is oct 6th so my mom and sis in law decided to do it all in one weekend!!


----------



## sherylb

Huggles -- here is a pic Andrea posted on Facebook of her plate

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/8C55C4E03D.jpg

It looks like they used permanent marker to sign it to me?


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ladies - mentioned it to my mom so hopefully she'll mention it to her friend that does the pottery and i can get something similar.

My shower will be 1 Oct - i'll be 32 weeks. I had wanted in on 8 Oct but the place my mom wants to have it at is booked that weekend, and now it turns out my sil is planning HER shower for 8 Oct so it wouldn't have worked anyway. So 1 Oct it will be - that's like 1 month / 5 weeks away!


----------



## Nyn

happy 28 weeks bby!!

Mummapie your shower looks brill :) hehe love the pin the sperm on the egg game.. that sniff the nappy made me gag just looking at it lol!

Huggles, THANK YOU for the brill idea :) Pin the penis on the man..hahaha :) I'm going to be maid of honor at my friend's wedding next summer so I have to plan her hen night, and this is going into the planning!! :happydance:

and the plate was definitely drgomps :)

alybel, I'm not having a shower, but I never had one for my first either.. just not done over here. Shame as it looks like a lot of fun!

you&me happy 27 weeks!!! yey for 3rd trimester!

I have a follow up level 2 scan tomorrow with the specialist just to check that everything is as it should be. Am more excited than nervous as I'll get to see Leia and I have a feeling that she's ok - she certainly moves a lot! Will be happy when it's done though :)

Is anyone else having trouble breathing? I didn't have this with my boys, they stayed pretty low the whole time. But Leia is up high and I'm experiencing compressed lungs for the first time and it's really uncomfortable! I guess this time I'll really feel when she drops!


----------



## Huggles

Hey Nyn - here's a pic of "pin the penis on the man":


Spoiler


Good luck at your scan tomorrow! remind me why you need it again? (sorry, i can't remember everything that happens - i get confused :wacko: ) Hope it goes really well though!


----------



## Nyn

The pic isn't showing huggles!!can you post again please? :)

thanks hun. The scan is cause we had a scare of possible Tracheal Esophageal Fistula (blockage between throat and stomach somewhere) but all signs point to there being no problem (cross fingers!).


----------



## Huggles

i'll repost the pic tomorrow - in bed about to sleep now.

Will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you tomorrow! Really hope the scan shows good things!


----------



## mummapie

I feel really short of breath too nyn, its horrid. I keep taking big breaths because my lungs don't feel full? It sort of feels like a panic attack?


----------



## tlh97990

i've also been having trouble breathing i just feel like i cant get a full breath in...i notice its worse when lying down whether im on either side or my back (i know im not supposed to)

earlier today i had a couple contractions that hurt pretty bad and didnt go away when i moved. it scared me a little but i had 2 that were about 5 minutes apart and havent had any since. i go to the doctor tomorrow so i dont find it necessary to call. hopefully they stay gone im ready to meet her but i want her to be fully cooked before she makes an appearance!!


----------



## sherylb

I believe it's to be expected to have a little struggle breathing when you are laying on your back from what I have read.


----------



## Nyn

Glad I'm not the only one... but on the other hand, sorry you ladies are having trouble breathing too!!

6 hours till scan time :)


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at your scan nyn!

Here's the pin the penis on the man photo again - i've added another one as well. Hope you can see them this time:


Spoiler
https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/man.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/man2.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles, the pin the penis on the man looks hilarious!! 

Nyn, good luck on the scan, but I am sure all is well with Leia. 

Yes, I had a shower plate that was signed. It's actually plastic
and came with a special pen. I got it at michael's. It's currently on display in my nursery. I like the idea of having pottery one though 

Mummapie, congrats on third trimester and your shower looks brilliant!! 

Tanni, sorry to hear about the SPD. 

AFM, I had a rather exciting weekend with Hurricane Irene. We had to leave Sat for a wedding in Philadelphia. We left right before the heavy rains started. But we also got hit in Philly. At the wedding it was insanity, we got a tornado warning and the reception venue lost running water! At one point they were contemplating moving the guests to the basement. The drive back to our hotel was insanity. There was a fallen tree in the road so we had to drive in the shoulder to get by then with all the flooding our car died in dip with several feet of water. For a few minutes there we thought we were stuck, but it eventually restarted. We made it back to the hotel okay, but our hotel lost power and had to run on generators and so they turned off the AC so I barely slept on account of it being so hot. The next day we couldn't go home because of road closures so we extended our hotel another night. We are heading back this morning. I feel bad for our friends who got married during this hurricane. but it definitely made it memorable.


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that does sound like a hectic weekend dr gomps! glad to hear you're ok though!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> Good luck at your scan nyn!
> 
> Here's the pin the penis on the man photo again - i've added another one as well. Hope you can see them this time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/man.jpg
> 
> https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/man2.jpg

u mean pin the ugly penis on the fat naked dude:haha::sick:


----------



## Huggles

:rofl:


----------



## sherylb

Crying tears of joy because I am so happy I passed my GD test after worrying all weekend.


----------



## Huggles

yipee! so glad to hear that sheryl! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

What a crazy weekend Andrea, glad everyone is doing okay. Supposedly rain on your wedding day is good luck, so I am sure a hurricane is even luckier! 

So glad you passed the GD test Sheryl!

I had my 3D scan on Saturday, and it was wonderful! LO was snoozing most of the time but he did open his eyes briefly, yawn, and was moving quit a bit - grabbing a foot with both hands and trying to put it in his mouth. I've got the pics on a disc at home, I'll try to upload some tonight.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you enjoyed your scan MrsAJ - looking forward to pics!
Mine is next Saturday - so only 12 days away :D


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats Sheryl on passing your test!! 

Robin, can't wait to see pics!! That's so that your baby opened their eyes!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

My 3D scan is on Sunday, so only 6 days for me! :D


----------



## WannabemomV

Robin- I can't wait to see the pic of your little guy..
mummapie- Your shower looked like a lot of fun- Love the rocking chair
Alybel- my cousin for her 3rd child didn't have a Baby shower presay- she had a Casserole shower. Everyone that came was to bring a casserole or something she could freeze and eat after the baby was born! I thought it was Such a Great idea. I would love to have Both- baby gifts AND a casserole shower, but that would be a little greedy wouldn't It??


----------



## wtt :)

yay sheryl! Congrats! I was just as happy when i got the good news! :D :lol:


----------



## finallyready

sherylb - glad to hear that!!! I just found out today that I failed my first 1hr test...so I go on Thurs AM for the 3hr one :( I was so upset when I first heard. After talking about it with DH he calmed me down, that even if I do have it...it isn't the end of the world. It is just so upsetting to hear it might be a possibility! Wish me luck :)


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck, finallyready! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck with the 3 hour test, finally ready!

I got the invitation to my shower today, so excited! It is a joint shower for me and one of my best friends who is due three weeks after me. I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## sherylb

Good luck finally ready. The first hour of the 3 hour test is the hardest. There is a lot more sugar in the 3 hour juice. You will have to fight off vomiting and feeling miserable or take it again.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here are a couple of pics from my scan on Saturday! :)
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Michieb

Pics are too cute mrs aj! Baby will b adorable:). I go on Friday can't wait!!!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck with the 3 hour test FinallyReady!

Those pics are gorgeous MrsAJ! I'm so excited now for my scan next week!

Got my 28 week appointment tomorrow. Expecting to get my rhogam shot then. Also need to ask about booking my hospital bed and want to see if the maternity ward will let us do the ward tour (it won't be the normal time they offer the tour).

Then got my first hypnobirthing class on thurs!


----------



## Nyn

:rofl: Huggles that pic is hilarious.. will definitely do that for the hen night :) I've also got my rhogam shot coming up :)

Wow drgomps what a weekend!!! so glad you are ok :)

Yey Sheryl!!! glad you passed the test!!!

MrsAJ, LOVE the pics hun!!! so super cute!!!

wannabemom, that's a BRILL idea for a party!!! think I might ask friends to bring food to freeze if/when they ask what we need :)

finallyready good luck for your test hun, I'm sure it'll be ok!! :hugs:

My scan went well yesterday. The techs (I had 2!) said she looks perfectly healthy :happydance: so I'm over the moon!!! the only downside is that he turned on the 3D/4D thing to see if we could get a pic like last time but she had both hands bunched up in her face! and as he wasn't there to do pics he didn't take longer than a minute trying to get her to move, so unfortunately no pic, but she's ok and that's what counts!!

Have re-scheduled my private scan for this Friday so hopefully Leia won't have her hands or umbilical cord in her face and we can get some pics! 

and YEY am 31 weeks today!!!!!!! only 6 weeks until I'm officlly full term!!!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, 31 weeks already Nyn! Fantastic!

And such great news that she is ok and there's no problems! I'm so happy for you! :happydance:
Pity you couldn't get a pic of her face, but as you said, what's important is she's ok!


----------



## WannabemomV

Robin he is Adorable! Love that he is a little Yoga baby with his hands and feet up by his face. Thats how my baby was too. He gets the flexibility from me NOT from his daddy!
No one has mentioned to me about having me a shower. My moms gf told her she would host one but my mom told her that she thought I would probably want one AFTER the baby is born. Which I do NOT. I said I wanted it before so I wouldn't have to buy everything myself. As it turns out my Sept weekends are Fully booked- so if they have one for me it will have to be in Oct. Maybe I should mention to my mom that I plan to have one for Myself.. Its so odd because my family is All for showers and gathering?! I guess they just think we have a ton of time left..


----------



## Huggles

Maybe it would be a good idea to mention it wannabemom - sometimes people either just assume someone else will organise it, or otherwise they assume that we want something totally different to want we really do want. So might be worth chatting to her about it.


----------



## qwk

Mrs. AJ - love the leg hold! precious!

congrats on good results sheryl :) and good luck to finallyready!

glad everything is ok nyn :) :) and wow, 31 weeks! it sounds a lot sooner when you count to 37 weeks instead of 40!

we're two classes through our hypnobirthing class now - hard to believe! only 3 more left!


----------



## Huggles

Are you doing the Marie Mongan method qwk? That's the method I'll be doing.
How are you finding them?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks ladies, I think he is adorable! ;)


----------



## wtt :)

WannabemomV said:


> As it turns out my Sept weekends are Fully booked- so if they have one for me it will have to be in Oct. Maybe I should mention to my mom that I plan to have one for Myself.. Its so odd because my family is All for showers and gathering?! I guess they just think we have a ton of time left..

Mine will be in Oct too. MIL said either mid or end of October, i said Mid! lol i think a month before the due date is already pretty late for a baby shower. I mean i wanna still be able to enjoy it after all :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

so i'm a little nervous my dad is coming by in about an hour to drop off a package for madelyn. i haven't seen him in 3 or 4 years and had a huge falling out when i first found out i was pregnant because his wife said i was ruining my life and a screw up for getting pregnant even though i was excited about it! originally i didn't want my dad to have any part of my daughter's life because he was never in my life growing up and would make promises that he could never keep.. i don't want my daughter to have a grandpa that may or may not show up and be in and out of her life. i made it clear to him and my step mom that if they do that to her one time they're cut off cuz im not gonna let her go through that. i'm hoping hell be a better grandpa than a dad but only time will tell. my OH has never met my dad and im worried about that too cuz he already doesnt like my dad due to everything that went on when we first found out i was pregnant. i bribed in with buying star wars on blu-ray if hes nice so hopefully it will work :)


----------



## Huggles

good luck with your dad's visit tlh. Hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

tlh hope everything goes ok with your Dad's visit hun! have strength! :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

Just stopping in to say hi! 

Tlh good luck with the Dad visit, hopefully he will step up and be a better grandpa than he was a Dad.

DrG I've been thinking of u when watching the news, glad you're ok but bet that was scary getting stuck out in it.

Mrs AJ those are really cute photos!

Nyn, I'm with you counting down to full term. Then after that I'll be counting down to the induction date (it's 12 days after due date here)!

Huggles, how exciting that it's nearly your hypnobirthing class, only 3 more months till you'll be putting those techniques into practice!

Good luck to everyone with scans and GTT, etc. 

As for me, I'm enjoying the hip pain, heartburn, backache and lack of sleep that pregnancy brings and loving the movements (when they're not too near my ribs or bladder!) and excitement of our new baby! 
Also, my OH got the nursery painted on Saturday (just plain white) then we're going to pick out a new carpet this Saturday, then next Thursday we'll take delivery of the cot. Can't wait to see it start looking like a real nursery!


----------



## DrGomps

so happy that you passed your GTT Sheryl!! 

Robin, your son is so precious and adorable!! What great photos you got!!

Nyn, glad all was great on your scan!! Hopefully she cooperates on Friday!! 

Rachel, can't wait to see little dot Sunday!!

TLH hope your visit goes okay with your dad. :hugs: 

I can't believe tomorrow I am 6 weeks from full term...doesn't seem like long at all!! Hope if flies..I want my baby girl!! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone he only stopped by for 5 or 10 minutes and gave us a few outfits..its a step in the right direction though!!

drgomps i hear ya on being 6 weeks away im so ready to meet her but its starting to get real and scary!!!


----------



## mummapie

I'm so glad the visit went well tlh, i know how you feel, me and my dad didnt talk until i got to about 18 weeks and the anticipated visit made me worried sick. but now he cant wait to be grandad. i hope Madelyn got some nice outifits too!

everything is speeding by for all of us now, im starting to worry about lots of things (mainly labour!) and im constantly asking my mum things.


----------



## qwk

Huggles said:


> Are you doing the Marie Mongan method qwk? That's the method I'll be doing.
> How are you finding them?

Yes the mongan method - I'm listening to my birthing affirmations right now actually! I've really enjoyed it and feel like the relaxation things really work for us. DH is going to practice some of the light touch massage stuff tonight, what a great homework assignment ;) we still can't get over the birthing videos of hypnobirthers either.. Truly amazing!


----------



## mummapie

Someone inform me on hypnobirthing :)


----------



## qwk

Hmm in a nutshell, I think of it as a collection of relaxation techniques, breathing techniques, visualizations, and just positive thinking about your body's ability to birth :) all with the intent of having a pain-free, relaxed birth! It's based on the idea that your body is meant to birth, but that ability can be adversely affected by fear and negative thinking - which in turn cause your body to release "negative" types of hormones like adrenaline that counteract the whole birthing process... But you can overcome that by remaining calm, relaxed, confident in your body, etc.

But I'm sure there are lots of other, more thorough ways to describe it!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks everyone :)

Bby glad your Dad's visit went well :)

Yeah hypnobirthing is really getting in tune with your body and learning techniques to be able to stay calm and birth your baby without being scared. Accepting that the pain is normal and knowing that each contraction brings you closer to your LO. Visualising your cervix opening and your baby coming down. After reading quite a bit on it I have realized this is how my birth for ds2 was. I was already very prepared after reading hundreds of birth stories and knowing I could do it. During labor I kept reminding myself that all my ancestors had gone through this and hell if they could do it without a comfy couch to hold on to then so could I lol. Then during the actual birth at the hospital my midwife was super calm and kept repeating a few things to me.. relax your face, open your mouth, relax your bum, don't push, let your body bring your baby down. And he was born totally naturally with no tears or epi.. which after my not so nice very medical first birth experience was brilliant :) wow that was long, sorry girls hehe!

I would advise everyone to go to the birth stories section if you haven't already and read them all. It really helps to understand what's going on :)


----------



## Huggles

Very good explanation Nyn!

Here's a link to the hypnobirthing website that also explains it nicely.


----------



## mummapie

Sounds really interesting! Could I give it a go, if I found things online? Or would I be too late to learn everything?
Sounds like what I need, I'm already terrified of getting Reuben out!


----------



## Huggles

Definitely not too late mummapie! They recommend starting the course at 28 weeks, and it's a 5 week course (if you go to classes) - so you still have time. You could order the book and CD and go through them yourself though if you don't want to go to classes. But i would definitely recommend the mongan method - you can see from the link where to get materials etc. I think you can order via Amazon, but the link should show you exactly which book and CD etc (i think)


----------



## tanni78

oooh just realised i'm less than 6 wks from full term too Yippee!!!! Hope everyone is doing well :) xx


----------



## qwk

yay tanni! all these milestones...!

and nope definitely not too late mummapie, we just started two weeks ago - right where you are right now :) i feel like it would be harder from just the book, but definitely still doable!

i think i scared DH last night when i woke him up in agony with an enormous cramp in my calf! i was just saying "help! help! help!" - couldn't form any other words! - as i wanted him to push back on my toes. that's the second time that has happened, it's awful!!

30 weeks today!! :happydance: so excited to be 3/4 through :D and my weight gain has slowed dramatically (thank goodness....). if i can stay at around 1 pound per week for the rest of the time, i'll fall within the recommended gain for my pre-pregnancy size, phew. not sure if that will be difficult or not since baby is going to be gaining .25 to .5 pounds per week himself!


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, I get those cramps all the time too...its really unpleasant..:(


----------



## Huggles

wow, 6 weeks from term sounds so close all of a sudden!

Happy 30 weeks qwk!

I'm jsut back from my 28 week - everything still looks good. Baby is growing nicely and already weighs 1.1kg!!!
Cervix is also still long and closed and doctor is very happy with how everything is going :D

Booked my hospital bed as well so that's sorted. 
Also had to have bloods done to double check my blood group and also to recheck for rh antibodies. Will get those results on Friday and then based on them (if i am really rh neg and have no antibodies) I will go get my rhogam shot Friday after work (just need to pop into a pharmacy and have a sister there do it).

First hypnobirthing class tomorrow evening - so excited :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the good appt Huggles!

I have an appt this afternoon. We have an ultrasound to check placenta position and I also have my Glucose test and will get the rhogam shot, so hopefully all goes well. Also hoping my weight gain has slowed so I don't get another lecture.


----------



## WannabemomV

Ohh the Weight gain.. I think I am up another 5 pounds from last doc visit. I go next week. I just can't help eating all the SKITTLES. This baby is going to come out a Rainbow of colours!!


----------



## mummapie

gah weight gain >:[ i checked the other day and i think since 16 weeks i've put on about 15/16lbs! i dont know if thats bad or good but i reckon with all the bounty ice creams ive been having it will shoot up more!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at your appointment MrsAJ!


----------



## tlh97990

i stopped paying attention to my weight gain i think ive gained like 40 lbs so far since 8 weeks when i found out i was pregnant. i eat all the time but my doctor hasnt yelled at me about gaining too much so i keep eating. its mainly all belly so hopefully itll be easy to lose!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Quite an eventful doctor's appt today. Ultrasound showed my placenta has moved way up - more than 10cm, so that is good. And he is head down already so hopefully he stays that way! The tech was also able to tell us that he has lots of hair, which I think is great :). 

I also did the glucose test and had the blood draw for that. And I got three injections - flu shot, whooping cough vaccine, and the rhogam shot. Whew! 

Feeling a little woozy now, so think I'll just rest the rest of the day.


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs AJ, so happy your placenta moved up!! :dance: Thats great news!! ANd yay!! Hes head down!! What a good boy!!

Ouch on the injections...not sure if I will get the whooping cough...my doctor hasn't said anything about that...


----------



## bbygurl719

wow u got the whooping cough vaccine. i got told u couldnt get it while being pregnant. but i dunno that was told to me by the health department not my doctors. i go next thurs for an appointment and cant wait seems like its been forever lol!!


----------



## sherylb

I also thought they did it after the baby was born here. I remember my friend getting it. I think her son may have gotten it too.


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good app mrsaj!

Whoooping cough vacc also hasn't been mentioned to me. Don't think it's done during pg here. Not sure about after the birth (for the mother - i think maybe it's one of baby's routine vaccs). This is the first i've heard of it.


----------



## alybel

They don't give the whooping cough vaccine when pregnant here but it is offered free of charge to new mothers (straight after delivery) and family members, husband, grandparents etc. I had mine done straight after birth with my last baby and my husband and parents had theirs done too.


----------



## Huggles

woop woop, 28 weeks for me today!!! :dance:


----------



## Nyn

not too late mummapie :)

qwk congrats on 30 weeks!!!!! :happydance:

I have started to practice being in denial as far as weight gain goes hehe. After my last appointment where I found out I had put on 5 kg in one month I've been a bit scared of the scales lol!

MrsAJ that's brill your placenta has moved up hun!!!! and great he's head down :) Leia is head down too :)

Happy 28 weeks Huggles!!! :happydance:

Today was back to school for ds1&2... ds1 who is 5 was crying his eyes out :( poor thing, but ds2 was happy as could be.. guess 1 our of 2 is ok! am enjoying the calm at home :) and SUPER excited for my scan tomorrow.. am really hoping that her face is visible lol! 

Has anyone had slightly reduced movements recently? I know it's expected as they are bigger now and sleep more.. but I've definitely noticed the difference the last few days.


----------



## notjustyet

Hope all goes well with the scan this time Nyn and baby plays ball! I wouldn't say I've felt reduced movements, but the movements are definitely different - the last few weeks I've felt baby shuffling around and changing positions whereas now it's less changing positions and more kicks. I can feel the head right in my lungs and the feet kicking my bladder constantly! But yes there has also been more quiet time recently where I presume baby has been sleeping.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Nyn!

I'm not as far as you yet, so can't really comment about movement. But i have noticed that my baby doesn't kick much. He squirms a lot, but doesn't really kick a whole lot - guess there's not much space to kick? Seems their movements definitely do change over time though.
I did read in someone else's journal that apparently they start moving less around 31/32 weeks - so much be normal :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: ladies! 

congrats on all the milestones! :dance:

Mummapie... gorgeous pics from your shower! :D Looks like you had a great time! 

Nyn... I'm feeling more movements and more pressure! CRAZY amounts and my bump feels bruised in places! :shock:

Hope you're all okay!! :flower:


----------



## qwk

huh, so does the pertussis vaccine we've already had lose efficacy, requiring another one? i thought everyone had already had that one. maybe your doctor checks first to see if you have lost immunity? i specifically remember being checked to see if my rubella vaccine was still functioning, and it was. interesting!

so have i told you guys that we are calling our baby *Quinton*? I can't remember but I don't think I have! anyway he has been head down since like, 20 weeks! could be because of gravity pulling on his giant head. he's constantly kicking me in the ribs, especially if i wear an underwire bra. surefire way to induce kicking - underwire. 

i wouldn't say i've felt reduced movement (i'm also a little behind you, though Q is on the big side), but the movement is different... more like, expansive moves where i can feel his little rump sliding across my uterus or him seeming to stretch out v. the kicking. Could also be because i got a non-underwire bra finally. :haha: but i'm expecting it to start reducing any time now. i think consistency is probably the most important - baby has his active times of day, and certain things make him move around more (like switching from laying on my left to my right side always gets riotous movement). have your doctors suggested kick counts? mine hasn't, just asked if i was feeling a lot of movement.

happy 28 weeks huggles ! !

nyn - good luck at the scan tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Huggles

Quinton's a lovely name! :thumbup:

My baby is also head down, and i wear an underwire bra. But still very few kicks. Only time he kicks nicely is when hubby's hand is on my tummy. He seldom kicks for me - only wants his daddy LoL
But he definitely squirms a lot so i'm not worried at all. I think you learn your own baby's movements and so just know what's different for them.
My doctor hasn't said anything about counting kicks. And given that this one hardly ever kicks I don't think i will becuase i'll just freak myself out. I know what's normal for him so will pay more attention to if I notice something's different in his movements (like less etc). But without actually counting if that makes sense.


----------



## alybel

qwk - yes the pertussis vaccine doesn't last forever, from memory i think it lasts about 10 years.


----------



## DrGomps

My Josephine has her quiet days...and Nyn you are also pretty active so I would think you would feel her less on those days...I definitely feel less kicks and more squirming/adjusting position. Oh and hiccups all the time!! Her head is down, but I think she is slightly transverse as I feel the hiccups in my pelvis...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

There seems to be a big whooping cough problem in AZ which may be why it was recommended to me. It is not a live vaccine so it is considered safe for pregnancy and if you get it while pg you'll pass some immunity to LO - otherwise they don't get the DTP vaccine until 2 months, I think. And yes, it wears off after about 10 years. :)

I have felt a lot of movement recently, but as some of you have also mentioned, it is more wriggles and less big kicks (though I still get those sometimes too).


----------



## sherylb

OMG, sigh of relief. DH finally got the call for the job I have been praying so hard for. Pending drug testing and background testing (which he has passed numerous times for his old job) he starts training on the 26th!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Quinton is a great name, Qwk! 

And congrats to your hubby Sheryl, that is great news!


----------



## wtt :)

Great news on the job :thumbup: and happy 29 weeks! :D


----------



## sherylb

You too WTT. I suppose I forgot we have the same EDD. 

DH is going to have 4-5 weeks of training starting on the 26th so we are planning in case Kristin comes during that time. He probably won't be able to take any time off when she comes being so new but my mom is staying with us for 2 weeks so that will kind of work itself out.


----------



## fides

too many pages to catch up on, so hope you all are doing well!

qwk, i like Quinton!

sheryl, that is WONDERFUL news with DH - CONGRATS!!!!

i'm a bit jealous of you ladies with babies head down and staying head down - mine was for a few days, then it went back to transverse again - had my midwife appt yesterday, and she could feel it was transverse and back-to-back... I can tell when it's transverse because my lower stomach is sooooo sore - turn head-down, baby!!


----------



## wtt :)

Thank you! :) yep not too many with this EDD on here :haha: Btw, my MIL keeps saying she thinks Baby will be here Nov 10th ;) We will see :D


----------



## sherylb

I have already been told by my doctor that if she doesn't come on her own by then she will be induced at 39 weeks so hopefully we will both have our babies in our arms before then.


----------



## Nyn

qwk - I love Quinton!!!! I don't know if you are going to do so or not, but I really love the nn Quin too... I was considering that if this bub was a boy :)

sheryl - fantastic news for your OH!!! congrats to him :happydance:

hi fides!! don't worry hun, they still turn back and forth at this stage :)

Both my boys had good first days :) and they have good teachers which is a relief!

thanks for all the replies about baby's movements.. sounds like everyone's LO's are doing well!


----------



## notjustyet

Fides, my baby is breech at the moment but I don't think it's anything to worry about yet - my midwife said that normally they still regularly move about up to 36-37 weeks.

Congrats on your husbands new job Sheryl - my OH won't be able to take time off either as he's a self employed electrician so it will just depend on what jobs come in. I'm just hoping that my Mum and MIL (to be) will be regular visitors and if they are they will help out, if I don't get too annoyed by the MIL. :haha:

Oh and Quinton is a lovely name, really unusual. I need a boys name but nothing seems to stand out, maybe that's a sign it's a girl!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls! I didnt know this thread existed! Ive been a part of a little thread with a few other mommies due in November, so I didnt even look for another one.. and I saw this! Very cool. So many babies coming in November!! :) Im Lynndee, Im due Nov. 26th with my second baby (and most likely my last) I havent had any complications and I got pregnant the very first month we tried.. I didnt expect it so soon, but we are so excited. My 1st daughter will be 3 on Dec. 4th. Anyway, nice to meet you girls.


----------



## wtt :)

sherylb said:


> I have already been told by my doctor that if she doesn't come on her own by then she will be induced at 39 weeks so hopefully we will both have our babies in our arms before then.

ohh good luck! any specific reason for being induced at 39 weeks? :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome lucky! I'm kind of new here too :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Welcome Lucky!


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Lucky! Congrats on your November baby, winter will be a really busy time in your house then!

I'm getting all excited about my nursery. OH painted it plain white on Saturday, we're getting the (light grey) carpet delivered tomorrow and the cotbed will arrive next Thursday. I've also been doing a lot of online shopping tonight, I ordered some wall stickers with monkeys hanging off vines and got the flowers in orange to match the chair we'll be putting in the nursery and some fabric with monkeys on. The theme was jungle but I seem to be buying mostly monkeys! Searching for some other bits now :happydance:

I'll get some pictures up when everything gets here and it starts taking shape.


----------



## Michieb

Welcome Lucky! when are you due?


----------



## Nyn

Welcome Lucky!!

notjustyet the nursery sounds cute!! I love jungle theme :) 

I've been hunting around for some fairy stuff for Leia's room. We've not got a crib and everything a she'll be co-sleeping with us for at least a year, it's basically still a spare room with a dresser for her clothes and changing mat, but I want to decorate it for her (and me lol). Anyone know of any good fairy stuff on line?


----------



## luckyalready

Thanks ladies!! Im due Nov. 26th. 
I was due Nov 30th with my first daughter.. and my 10 year old step daughter's (who we have full custody of) birthday is Nov. 30th.. AHH! Crazy time to have ANOTHER baby, and another girl :)


----------



## sherylb

WTT -- my doctor told me the last time he did a pelvic exam that I have a narrow birth canal so she will need to come out before 7.5 lb or it will most likely be a c section.


----------



## wtt :)

sherylb said:


> WTT -- my doctor told me the last time he did a pelvic exam that I have a narrow birth canal so she will need to come out before 7.5 lb or it will most likely be a c section.

that's interesting that they can already determine that. i didn't know they could but then again... When they measure baby, a lot of times they can be wrong about it too. Either way, i wish you the best of luck that she gets here by Nov 10th! :)


----------



## qwk

Thanks everyone for the name compliments!we had also been considering Quinn, but there is this show glee over here in the US that is turbo popular and there is a girl named Quinn on there :growlmad: so. And I hear people saying it IS a girl name, which is untrue at least historically. But anyway we were afraid he'd get to kindergarten and there'd be five little girls also named Quinn! :wacko:

Congrats Sheryl on the DH job! I'm sure thats a big relief!


----------



## sherylb

Both my girls names happen to match Twilight and I haven't seen it.


----------



## fides

welcome, lucky

notjustyet, can't wait to see pics of the nursery

afm, my in-laws ordered us a travel seat and a playpen that we had on our wish list - they just came in the mail today - other than some of our cloth dipes, these are our the first brand-new things for our baby, which is pretty neat - very blessed - we certainly weren't expecting anyone to get the playpen b/c it's $80, but we registered for it anyway - my in-laws are so nice!! we love, love, love the travel seat, even though baby won't be able to use it until 6 months...

https://www.target.com/p/Baby-Trend-Playard-In-the-Jungle/-/A-12443136

https://www.target.com/p/Chicco-Travel-Seat-in-Adventure-Green/-/A-11120102


----------



## fides

oh, and by the way, everyone - congrats on finishing another calendar month!!!

welcome to September! This month and next month to go until our EDD's get here!!!!

:yipee:


----------



## you&me

Fides, I am sure baby will go head down for you...Amber was showing as footling breech all the way through my scans etc up until 36.4 weeks, when 2 midwifes couldn't agree on her presentation, so they scanned me again...and she had turned right round into head first that late on...and I hadn't even felt it :haha:


----------



## Nyn

qwk - ah yes that rings a bell for Glee and the Quinn in it. But for me Quinn is completely a boys name. I'm a big Anne Rice fan and in one of her books is a wonderful male character called Quinn.. have loved the name ever since I read it over 10 years ago! I guess it's become unisex, or was it always?

fides - how lucky!!! the seat is super cute.. have been thinking of getting one of those :)

lucky - I know how you feel hun, ds2's birthday is October 31st and this baby is due on November 1st!! so I'm really hoping that she either comes early or late but not on time!! :)

Am am having nesting twitches already... I've just sat down after scrubbing every corner of my living room and sorting out all the toys (which is a huge job lol)

Am really really hoping Leia is not covering her face for my scan this afternoon!! pleeeeease baby!


----------



## notjustyet

Fides that playpen is lovely how nice of your in laws! I've not seen anything like that travel seat here, is it similar to a high chair but it just attaches to the table instead? 

You&me, I'm hoping that happens with me. My mum gave birth to me in a breech position after she'd had an ECV and I turned back. She said both times it knocked her sick so if you didn't feel it that gives me more hope than my Mum and her scare stories! Not that I even need to worry as I have a while yet for baby to move - but it's something you can't help thinking about even if I try to give off the I'm not bothered vibe :wacko:

Leia listen to your Mummy and show your face!! Can't wait to see your pics.

My OH is currently fitting the new carpet in babys room and he picked up the carseat this morning. We're off to Ikea tomorrow for a shopping session so we can get the nursery properly kitted out, although I ordered LOADS online last night! :happydance: So exciting!!


----------



## WannabemomV

I Love Quinton! Unisex names (well Boy names that are now becoming popular as Girl names) are hard. We really like the Boys name MacKinley (McKinley- haven't decided on spelling, or the name for that matter) with a nickname of Mack. But its becoming popular as a girls name, especially Kinley. It is a hard decision. I don't want my son to have a "girly" name. Its like Reece. Its traditionally a Boys name. But so many girls now are being named it.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh Notjustyet, sounds like your nursery is really coming together!! I can't wait to see!!!

Fides, love the play yard and the travel seat!! And I know there is definitely time for baby to get head down...I think Josephine alters from transverse to head down because sometimes I feel kicks in my side and now I have been feeling it in my ribs!! :dohh:

Nyn, hope leia cooperates today!! Fx'ed!!! 

Welcome Lucky!! Looks like February was a popular time in your house to conceive!!! ;)

AFM...can't believe its september!! I hope it goes by fast...I am worried that its going to be harder and harder to keep working...And I hope my daughter makes an appearance in October since she has been measuring ahead and my original EDD based on LMP was October 25th...I am eager to meet her!! 

Oh and I got a bouncer for Josephine and my cat Ferdie tried it out for her...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2921.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

oh and qwk, I wanted to add, that I know a girl named quincy, though I think its a boys name or maybe now with Glee is can go either way. But I love Quinton!! goes with qwk!! hehhee.


----------



## Evale

Hi everyone

DrG love the Ferdie picture! Reminds me of the time I was pregnant with my first and had the baby swing out and set up. We came home one day to find my cat Charles in the swing sleeping...and it was turned on and swinging!? Still don't know how he managed that...

I like Quinton and Quinn too...I will and won't be using it...our surname is Quinn :)


----------



## tanni78

Hi peeps, glad to hear everyone is doing ok. Qwk, i love the name, very unusual. Ours is picked but i've been sworn to secrecy by my OH until the keg arrives lol. Welcome to the group Lucky and congrats on your winter bump :) Fides, i sympathise totally, my L/O was transverse until 3 wks agi when he turned breech which i was quite happy about then last wed night, i suddenly got excrutiating stomach pains that had me almost in tears, told my other half i thought he was trying to turn. This lasted about half an hour then i had really upset stomach and was sick. I was pretty sure he'd gone oblique and when i saw the midwife this week, she confirmed it. I have a constant ache in my lower stomach and feel really tight and uncomfortable now and every now and then, LO tries to shift again but doesn't seem to get far. Midwife thinks he may have got himself stuck!!!! I really didn't want an ECV but it's better than a c section so he has 4 wks to move before they attempt to turn him. On a good note, i've been told i can have a VD if he turns breech again. I can't believe how stubborn he is being, typical boy lol xx


----------



## tlh97990

people are using boy names for girls and girl names for boys its weird. i have a guy friend named kenzie which makes me think of a girl and my best girl friend's name is brett. i also know a girl named tyler so its pretty much just parent choice!!!

i ended up having to go to the doctor again for the 2nd time this week yesterday. i have a severe UTI which confuses me because i finished the antibiotic for a UTI less than 2 weeks ago. i'm really hoping i don't have to be on an antibiotic until i give birth..i suck at remembering to take medicine!!!


----------



## DrGomps

TLH, its super important that you finish the pills and not stop when you are feeling better as there can still be some bacteria that are more resistant lurking. Hope you feel better!!

tanni, that sounds super uncomfortable with baby shifting position so often!! :dohh: They will really let you deliver breech vaginally?? That sounds so scary to me!!


----------



## notjustyet

My baby WILL be head down, I don't want an ECV or to deliver breech vaginally! :nope: Hear that baby?? :haha:


----------



## Michieb

Got our 3d pics today!!!! I am sooo in love and cant wait to meet him!!! baby was head down and lots of stuff in the way - but we managed to get some great shots!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/723880-am-loove.html


----------



## notjustyet

Michib you got some really good photos there, baby looks so cute!


----------



## MummyCat

gorgeous shots Michie! :cloud9:

Andrea.. Ferdie is too funny! :haha:

Nyn... good luck today! :thumbup:

Qwk... I like Quinton.. and you can call him Quinn as a nickname? :shrug:

My bump has been really sore! Baby is kicking it so hard I feel bruised :shrug: not sure what that's about. Was supposed to see MW this Tues, but she's fully booked... so seeing her the week after! will be 33 weeks then! :shock:


----------



## DrGomps

Michieb, love your photos!!

mummy, I am not seeing my Dr again until 33 weeks (I last saw her at 30 weeks). 

Sorry baby is making you so sore!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great pics Michieb!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone 29 weeks today!! YAY!! When i had my last ultrasound baby was still transverse breech. im hoping she has turned around because i want a VD and to give OH his first vaginal birth. all three of his kids have been via c-section. Sometimes i think she has turned since its been 3 weeks since i been to doctors her body is always very low but i have been feeling her poke out pieces of her body up higher either her hand or foot im unsure.


----------



## Michieb

Thank you everyone!! I havent stopped smiling since i left the sono :) I cant wait to hold him!! Can you guys believe it we are all soooo close!!! I am sooo excited and cant wait!!! 10 weekends to go for anyone prior to 11/11 - and for those after less than 13 wknds!! Wishing all of us a quick 2 mos!!! Sooo excited!! Lots to still do!! We have to convert my daughters room ino his nursery - painting this weekend (pink walls to blue) - next is tearing the carpet out! and then to furinshing and decorating!! I am sooo behind this time (with my daughter nursery was done by 24 weeks)!!! But at least having the sono but a bit of fire in hubbys pants!! Bought the paint on the way home!!


----------



## MummyCat

Andrea, I last saw her at 28 weeks for my Rhesus neg shot... so would be a 5 week gap! I kinda need to ask her about this sore bump it was never this bad with Lottie? :shrug:

I'll need to see her 2 weeks later as then I need my next Rhesus neg shot (35 weeks) and then I'll see her again at 37, 39 and then at 41. Though I see her on Tuesdays when I'll be 41+3... so fingers crossed I wont need that appointment! But Lottie arrived at 41+6... so you never know! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Bby Amanda Kristin is still turning her whole body all the time (i think). Is your little one the same way? Her kicks are still moving from side to side all day.


----------



## bbygurl719

I feel her everywhere sometimes down in my pelvic sometimes on the sides sometimes in my ribs shes just evrywhere and i think its her bum she keeps poking out in my lower abdomen but im still not quite sure what is what yet.


----------



## sherylb

I am pretty sure I can feel her head on hard spots on my belly. Sometimes the hard spots are large and sometimes they are small like feet.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been MIA! I'm currently on holiday in Scotland and the signal here is poor on my phone. 

Congratulations on all your scans, good test results, nurseries etc. It's great to see how well you are all doing. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Good to see you :wave:

AFM, last week I got fitted with a pelvic support belt and crutches for my SPD. The belt has made a fantastic difference to the pain and I'm much more mobile now. Fingers crossed I won't need to use the crutches too much - I hate them!

On Tuesday I got a call from the hospital to say I'd failed the 3 HR GTT. They wanted me in the next day for a growth scan and to attend the diabetes clinic. As I'm on holiday I'm having the scan on Monday and going to the diabetes clinic on Wednesday. Hopefully I'll find out more about what's what then. For now I've cut right down on sugar and making sure I'm going for a walk afterwards. 

Weight wise I'd put on about 8lbs since I ovulated but I think baby has definitely grown this week so expect a gain when I get back on the scales at home. 

Hope to catch up properly when I get back. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## mummapie

Cute pics michieb! 
Love the picture of Ferdinand Andrea, if my cats were given the chance they would probably do the same!

28 weeks today, its really flying.


----------



## qwk

Goodness this thread moves sooo fast!

Let's see.. Sorry about the gtt pip :( and you've gained so little weight... I really don't get GD...

Dr g looooove the photo of ferdie in the chair!!! Had to show my husband that one.

Notjustyet - so exciting to do the nursery! We have made a ton of progress but I want to do a few more things before posting pics :) lol also as I type this on my ipad, it corrected your screen name to "nightshirt" 

We are planning on using quint and q as baby's nicknames I think :) though i do like Quinn, then he could listen to Quinn the eskimo :)

As for head down or not, I think we all still have quite a bit of time before it matters really. Q definitely kinda floats back and forth when I switch sides I am laying on, but generally seems to go back with his back kind of toward the left and his feet kicking below my left boob :haha: so I think anyway!


----------



## fides

notjustyet said:


> Fides that playpen is lovely how nice of your in laws! I've not seen anything like that travel seat here, is it similar to a high chair but it just attaches to the table instead?

yes - it easily clamps on to just about any table, so it's convenient for going out to eat and going to visit people. :) we're lucky. 

DrG, love the cat in the bouncer - TOO CUTE!!

tanni, i hope he gets unstuck soon! i know the soreness you're talking about - no fun at all... 

TLH, sorry about the UTI - hope things clear up soon

pip, so sorry about the GD and SPD - I am glad the belt is helping, though, and hope the crutches won't be needed much.


----------



## Nyn

So Leia was as uncooperative as she could be... she had both the cord and both hands on her face and no amount of turning, walking, bending, poking or prodding could get her to move. She moved for a milisecond and stuck her thumb in her mouth and we saw her for about 5 seconds flat then she covered up again :( so we got this one pic that the lady printed up for us from the machine. They were very nice and didn't make us pay again, but it's too late now really for another scan, she's too squished!

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx61/GurkyLovesApples/P1120716.jpg

But I did get to confirm (again) that she's a girl hehe.. and her feet are HUGE.. 6 cm long already!!! they're usually about 7cm at birth apparently. And she's about 41-42cm long :) big girl!!

Had a dream about her last night and she had my color hair (strawberry blond) :) am kinda hoping she has very dark hair like Papa as both my boys have blond hair. It's fun as it's one of the only things they can't tell you from an ultrasound. There are still surprises to be had at birth! :)



Andrea - love the bouncer!!! your cat looks so cute :)

Michi - your pics are gorgeous!!! am jealous :)

pip sorry you're so uncomfortable hun :hugs: hope it gets better soon

tanni - hope bubs gets unstuck soon.. that sounds horrible!!

Leia is head down but kind of diagonal and she switches sides a lot still.

tlh - hope the uti clears up soon hun, not fun!!

and happy 28 weeks mummapie :happydance:


----------



## tanni78

Awww cute pic Nyn, sorry she wasn't playing ball. Thanks for all the well wishes peeps. Pip, sorry to hear about the SPD, i have had a support belt for ages and got crutches last week too. I didn't find the belt much help but when i was at the back clinic last week, the physio gave me a huuuuuuge tubi grip to wear over my bump which i find really helpful so it might be something else to bear in mind hun. Not the most flattering look but hey ho :) Drgomps, yeh they are gonna let me have a vaginal delivery if he's breech, i think cos it's my 4th. Obviously i'd rather he was head 1st but anything is better than sideways lol. Fides, i think me and you both just have to do some very stern baby talking. They WILL move lol. I'm officially 32 weeks today!!!!!!! woohooo. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone its been a rough week for me. OH left work tuesday after 2 1/2 hrs. he has been dealing with a absyess under his armpit. so we went to the doctors and the had to make an insecion and get all the yucky stuff out told him not to ruturn to work that day or the next and to come in the next day. So wednesday we went back and they cleaned it out with saline solution and got more of the yucky stuff out and once again told him he needed to take the next day off and come back in. So thursday we went back yet again the insesion closed up and the doctor said the antibiotics will take care of the rest and finally he was able to return to work the next day. So on to friday i had to take him to work we wake my step daughter up and bam she is sick with a croaky cough. So home she stays. Then this morning i wake up with the cough. and it sucks cuz it hurts to cough with bump. they always say it comes in 3's so hopefully nothing else will happen. well im off to lay back down to try and get better and probably take a nap. hope everyone else has had a better week than me lol.


----------



## mummapie

Cheeky little girl you have there Nyn! But from what I can see, cheeky but cute!

i just cant wait for all our babies now :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Leia's a cutie, Nyn, I'm sorry she wasn't more cooperative.

Bby, hopefully everyone in your household is feeling much better soon.


----------



## Michieb

Sorry Nyn! At least you'll see her soon. -and they didn't make you pay twice. Our place was a one time chance whether r not u got good pics. Hope everyone is feeling well ;). We got the nursery painted today, next the floors, and then starts th fun stuff ;)


----------



## mummapie

i just downed a pint and a half of water. THIRSTY AS HELL! i will totally regret it when i wake up all night to pee. 
and tonight the first night i've put the fan on all year, why is it in the UK our summer is early, stops for a few months and comes back as soon as we hit September!


----------



## notjustyet

qwk said:


> Notjustyet - so exciting to do the nursery! We have made a ton of progress but I want to do a few more things before posting pics :) lol also as I type this on my ipad, it corrected your screen name to "nightshirt"

I agree - our room is completely changed from how it was but not looking how I'd want it yet so am waiting to get some pics up! :happydance: It's such a fun job picking nursery bits, makes me realise how close we are to having a baby to mess it all up! And nightshirt :haha: Notjustyet refers to when I joined and me and OH were waiting to try, that didn't last long! We were going to wait till after the wedding :blush:

Nyn, Leia is so cute, at least you got one nice photo! 

Mummapie, I know it's so weird here it was freezing the other day but today it's so hot even if it's raining here!


----------



## Nyn

thanks girls :) I'm getting very impatient to meet our little Leia now!!

bby hope everyone feels better soon!!

mummapie we have the same thing over here in Belgium. Hot hot hot May and June, crap July and August and now hot September. Although we had the mother of all thunder storms last night (both kids ended up in our bed!) and today it's back to grey and wet lol. GRR..

Have had real trouble sleeping the last 2 nights, and I'm feeling soooo exhausted. Am hoping OH will give me a good foot massage today :)


----------



## you&me

Peeking in :wave:

Hope everyone is keeping okay?


----------



## tlh97990

this has been the hottest summer in like 60 years here apparently..of course it would be when im pregnant! however summer is unofficially over this weekend and the lows are going to be in the 40s and 50s and im soooooo excited!!! we were under a heat warning last week and i had to walk out of class 20 minutes early cuz i almost passed out i was so hot!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh tlh, that sounds horrible!! It was luckily a mild summer here in NYC...though yesterday was pretty warm and sunny. I am ready for it to cool down!!

Nyn, sorry Leia didn't cooperate again. :hugs: THey are now getting pretty squished in there. 

Bby, SO sorry your feeling sick. Hopefully everyone in your household will be feeling better soon!! 

AFM...enjoying the three day weekend...been going out a lot, went out to dinner on Friday in the city, but don't think I will do that again as I nearly passed out on the bus home!! Between swimming and working then trying to go out (w/out a nap) I just don't have the energy!! Then yesterday I had brunch with the hubby in soho, met up with a gf and watched the movie "our brother the idiot" -very funny, and ate delicious thai food followed by yummy pinkberry frozen yogurt! Today I think I am going to stay home and work on the nursery and organize around the house...and tomorrow I think there is going to be a bbq on campus. Oh and my boss is gone for the next 10 days...and then my SIL will be in town for a week...so Sept is going to be a busy month!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nyn, DH gave me a foot massage last night, it was soooo nice. Highly recommend! 

Sounds like a fun, busy weekend, Andrea. We are going to a bbq tomorrow, but it is hosted by one of the partners at DH's work, so it is more like work than fun. Oh well.


----------



## Sun_Flower

had a 4D scan today - baby was in an awkward position so the picture's aren't awesome, but it was still great to see her (and confirm that she's a she!) here are a couple of pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







B_32.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









B_8.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlh97990

so i think madelyn dropped! i feel more discomfort in my pelvic area and im smaller under my boobs than i was yesterday..my belly seems smaller altogether to me!


----------



## Michieb

Cute pics sunflower! Wasn't it sooo great to see ;) It made me more anxious cant wAit to hold him, but at least it got hubby going, he's painted the nursery ripped the carpet out and floor is next.. Finally getting things together :)
Hope everyone has a great labor day wknd ( USA)


----------



## Huggles

michieb and sunflower - gorgeous 3D pics!
Nyn - sorry baby was still unco-operative. Glad you confirmed she's a girl though! and she did give you a peek at her face, albeit a short one!

TLH - sorry about your UTI - hope it clears soon :hugs:

Mummy - I find it strange you ahve to have a secnod rhogam shot at 35 weeks. I asked my gynae about that and he said they give it at 28 weeks because that lasts until 40 weeks (they last 12 weeks apparently). So he said there's no need to have a second one while pg. Maybe you get a lower dose though which then lasts less time? Interesting how countries differ. I actually need to phone quickly and get the results from my blood tests so i can go get my shot done. He was suppsoed to phone me on friday but didn't and i only remembered late that afternoon by which time he was already gone from the office.

Got our 4D scan this saturday - very excited!


----------



## Nyn

sunflower - love your pics hun!! bubs is super cute :) love the cheeks!

tlh I think Leia dropped a bit too... I'm breathing a bit easier and my bump isn't as high :)

I only get one rhogam shot before birth too.. it'll be next week.

I went to the hospital today for half and hour of monitoring. I've had lots of pains in the lower tummy all weekend and thought better safe than sorry so called my doctor this morning. Leia seems to be fine, her heartbeat ranges between about 120 and 155. My cervix is closed but a bit soft.. and it's still just over 3cm long which is fine :) Am so relieved, was a bit stressed out last night!


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear your cervix is still long and closed Nyn, and that Leia is doing well.

I called my dr's rooms to get the blood results and, as suspected, I do need the rhogam shot (my dr likes to just double check blood group and for rh antibodies before giving the go-ahead for the shot). Going to try and get it now at lunch time, but not sure if this pharmacy will be able to do it. If not, then i'll go to the big pharmacy on my way home from work this afternoon.


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya...

Huggles I got two when preggers with Lottie... I went in search of some info... and found this on the NHS website... 



> Routine antenatal anti-D prophylaxis
> 
> There are currently two ways that you can receive RAADP:
> 
> a one-dose treatment: where you will receive an injection of immunoglobulin in your shoulder during weeks 28-30 week of your pregnancy
> a two-dose treatment: where you will receive two injections into your shoulder; one during the 28th week, and the other during the 34th week of your pregnancy
> 
> There does not seem to be any difference in terms of the clinical effectiveness between the one- or two-dose treatments. Your Primary Care Trust (PCT) may prefer to use a one-dose treatment because it can be more efficient in terms of resources and time.

Here's the link to the site so you can read it in it's complete context 

Nyn... hope you're okay...I've had very sore tummy lately from the baby! Tons of aches and pains! :( Glad it's not just me! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Ok, so it just sounds like different plans. They probably use different doses or something. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mummapie

Had my 28 week apt today. Little boy is measuring a week ahead! He&#8217;s down my right side with his feet up by my ribs (I think I knew that after the pain I had lower down yesterday and the kicks I had up high!) The midwife said he had a lovely chilled out heartbeat as well. I&#8217;m booked onto antenatal classes starting the 25/10 for 4 weeks as well, which is massively exciting for me. The next appointment I will meet the midwife who will most probably deliver Roo as well. Let&#8217;s hope she&#8217;s as nice as todays! Although todays midwife said she works on the mat ward alot and will probably see me again at some point. And hopefully we will have a house by the end of October! Overall a good day so far.

Hope you're all doing okay. xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely pics Sun Flower!


----------



## Michieb

Good luck huggles :). Well wishes to everyone!


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good appointment mummapie!


----------



## DrGomps

sounds like a great appt mummapie... but starting classes on 10/25..wont that be cutting it close?? I start my classes next wednesday. Glad Reuben is in a good position. 

Nyn, sorry you have been having some pains...but glad all looks well. 

Rach, your little dot is so precious!!


----------



## Nyn

mummapie glad to hear little Reuben is doing well!!


----------



## notjustyet

Sunflower those pics are so cute!

Nyn, glad to hear all is well. It's always best to get those things checked out. Hopefully Leia will behave from now on and not give you any more scares!

Mumma, glad you're having such a good day!! I love when things just seem to be going right. Hopefully you'll be in your new place by the time bubba comes. I'm doing a parenting class on Sunday and having a tour of the labour ward, then I can choose which other classes to do. Will probably go along to anything going - I know there's one about massage in labour so will definitely be going to that as a massive hint to the OH!

https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g392/photygraph/Mobile%20Uploads/04092011055.jpg

My 31 week bump pic, I took it last night. Excuse the PJ bottoms!


----------



## mummapie

Yeah Andrea it will! It was all they had at my local hospital though, and finishes 15/11 and i have a feeling he wont be early lol. I was just expecting any of the midwives i've seen to suggest them too me! 

I'm glad that my mum mentioned it really, as I wouldnt be able to have any if she hadn't, unless I wanted to go out of town (which I didnt particularly want to do because it would mean relying on others/classes to fall on days Sean doesnt work late!) So i wont hang around waiting to be told things by midwives from now on and im going to start writting my questions down because i never remember.


----------



## Nyn

Love your bump notjustyet!!!

:happydance: 32 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Awesome bump notjustyet! :thumbup:

Happy 32 weeks Nyn!


----------



## qwk

Phew I cannot keep up! 

Congrats on 32 weeks nyn!! Love the bump notjustyet! How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?

Good luck with classes mummapie :) we have just two left, hard to believe....!


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet, I mentioned it in the bumps third tri thread but I love your bump!! I want my DH to learn about massage in labor too!! :haha:

Happy 32 weeks nyn!! tomorrow for me!! Glad its a short week...though its wet and dreary here (and cool. :D).


----------



## Nyn

I love massage :) 

My OH gives me a whopper foot and calf massage every 5 days or so.. it's absolutely wonderful :happydance:

He tried to massage my lower back during labor with ds2 but it hurt so much and didn't help :( Only when the midwife came and massaged my tailbone - didn't think of that!... ahhhhh bliss!! so he'll remember that for this time!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

30 weeks for me today, woohoo! 10 more weeks seems like both a long time and a really short time...ha.


----------



## notjustyet

Happy 32 weeks Nyn and 30 weeks Mrs AJ!

Qwk, I'm 5'8 which is why I think my bump doesn't stick out massively compared to some - baby still probably has room to stretch out a bit more. Seems s/he likes to stretch right into my stomach at the moment though, HEARTBURN IS EVIL!! 

My Oh is rubbish at massage, he has no clue. :dohh: He gives it a go every now and again but it's always as bad as the time before haha! So hopefully if he learns about massage in labour he'll get better at it.


----------



## Nyn

Happy 30 weeks MrsAJ!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

just stopping in to say hi. still not feeling very good. im so sick of coughing it hurts so bad. i go to the doctors on thursday. so hopefully if im not feeling better they will give me something and on top of it all i think im getting a lil infection usually happens when i get sick and it dont feel to good when ur pregnant. It makes it alot more uncomfortable!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 30 weeks MrsAJ!


----------



## Nyn

sorry you're not well bby! hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

hope the dr can give you something to clear up the infection and make you feel better bbygurl :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hope you feel better soon bby!


----------



## Michieb

Hope you feel better!! Hope everyone is feeling well!! 
9 more weekends to go for me!!


----------



## WannabemomV

HAPPY 30 WEEKS ROBIN! Back in Feb we never thought we would be 30 weeks pregnant in Sept did we!! 
Feel better soon Bbygurl. My husband has been sick for the past week with a cold. I am so worried about getting it..


----------



## notjustyet

Hope you get better soon bby. There were a lot of people in work today with colds and coughs - I don't wanna catch anything if I do they will feel my wrath!!


----------



## finallyready

Passed my 3hr GT test with flying colours!!! What a relief! You ladies are a chatty bunch! So many posts to get caught up on! Hope everyone is doing well! 2 more weeks and all of us Nov ladies will be on the 10 week countdown!


----------



## sherylb

I wonder what the stats are on how many women are forced to take the 3 hour test and find they don't have any issues. That test sure made for a miserable first hour and weekend of waiting for results.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you past the GTT test finallyready!


----------



## pip7890

Morning everyone

Off to the ante-natal diabetic clinic this morning. Can't say I'm looking forward to it. 

Pip x


----------



## MonstHer

Hello everyone,
How are the 28 weekers feeling?
I have decided to hire a doula. I feel much better now about birth. :)
Also, i am having a girl!
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yet another scan today!!!! LIL worried :(


----------



## Huggles

good luck at the clinic pip.

Why are you worried babyhopes? what's the scan for?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have polyhydronoies too much amnotic fluid,theyre thining about sticking a needle in to draw some out with pose big risks :wacko: but ill know more whats happenig today :(


----------



## Nyn

finallyready - glad you passed your test hun, you must be happy!!

Good luck Pip hun!!

MonstHer - Congrats on your little princess!!! Great idea to hire a doula :)

thinking of you babyhopes, I hope you get good results and there's not too much fluid! do they know what's causing it?

I slept for about 5 hours solid without interruption last night :happydance: feel good today :)


----------



## Nyn

Just added it to my profile, but wanted to share with you guys too.. maybe you know someone who'd be interested?!

My Etsy Shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/afairysworld

Fairies, pixies, Nintendo characters, funny animals... :)


----------



## Huggles

Glad you slept well Nyn :thumbup:
I also had a fab night's sleep last night - first time since I can't even remember when that I was actually fast asleep and dreaming when my alarm sounded this morning.

Babyhopes - sorry to hear that. I hope the appointment goes well :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes, hope you appt goes okay!! Scary about removing fluid. :hugs:

Amanda, hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Robin, happy 30 weeks (yesterday) 

Good luck Pip at the diabetes clinic...I know it will be okay!!

AFM...just another wednesday, but I decided on when I am taking MAT leave and started a countdown ticker!! :D


----------



## Nyn

like your ticker drgomps :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone im feeling much better today got much needed rest yesterday. i slept in til 2pm and then went to bad a 9ish and woke up to potty at 1ish and slept all the way up until OH went to work and then napped til it was time to take my 6 yr old to school. i still have a slight cough but only when laying down and of course the infection aint better so hopefully the doctor will do something about it when i go tomorrow afternoon. ive never anticipated a doctors appt as much as i am for this one lol. other than all that we have been having alot of issues with our 6 yr old. not listening, stealing, lying and im about to rip my hair out. shes got an attitude like uve never seen before. i think with how she has been shes going to cause me to go into preterm labor. the only good thing is she is good in school. but comes home and torments us. im to the point were i dont kno what to do with her. i dont kno if i told u the story but a couple weeks ago we caught her trying to steal from a store and its just gone down hill since then. grrr sorry about the ranting on about it im just stuck in what to do with her!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 32 weeks Dr gomps! Love the new ticker!

Glad you're feeling a bit better bbygirl. Wonder what's up with your daughter. Do you think maybe it's attention seeking? Maybe she's acting out because of the pregnancy? Maybe she's worried you'll forget her or she won't get as much attnetion or something so she's doing these things to make sure she gets attention?
Maybe you could arrange some counselling for her? Maybe if she spoke to someone it would help her come to terms with how she's feeling and you can all work on it together?
Not sure really.


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

Hope the clinic went okay Pip...and your scan babyhopes.

bbygurl...if you are feeling as stressed out with your step daughter as it came across in your post, she could well be picking up on that and acting on it...she may be very scared and worried about her place in your affections with the new baby coming onto the scene...and if it comes across to her that she is 'tormenting' you (not a word I would ever really use when it comes to a child of that age personally) instead of being reassured then she isn't going to know how to deal with and channel her emotions...have you tried involving her with baby things...maybe buying a book that explains about welcoming a new sibling and sitting quietly with her and answering any little questions she may have?...regardless of how silly they may seem to us as adults, those fears to a child can be a huge thing that spiral.

Yay on maternity leave DrGomps :thumbup:

I had my GTT today, just got to wait for results, had a growth scan also yesterday, baby is estimated at 2lbs 10ozs...my biggest girl goes into hospital this friday for a tonsilectomy :wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing okay?


----------



## Huggles

Shame your daughter has to have an op you&me - hope it goes well and she recovers quickly. And your baby sounds like a good weight! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

You&Me, my baby was 2 lbs 12 oz at 28w4d...sounds like they are growing right at the same rate!! :flower: Hope the GTT goes well and your eldest daughters op goes okay. 

Bby, I agree with the other ladies...maybe she is a bit jealous. Is she the youngest now??

So for those of you who don't read my journal...thought I'd share this here...

I tried this morph software and this is what Steve and My baby girl could look like...

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d6b67e22f4b2f9b7527013d69f575d4b/0/10446005/Baby-of-0366-jpg-and-0011-jpg.jpeg

This weeks bumps and progression!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/32Weeks-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-6.jpg


----------



## Michieb

Nice bump shots Dr Gomps!!! Looks like you have only gained belly/baby weight! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Michieb said:


> Nice bump shots Dr Gomps!!! Looks like you have only gained belly/baby weight! :)

^^Thanks...I wish!! I gained 3 cup sizes of breasts and a new set of thighs...oh well...I will lose it after!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Just a quick update as I'm shattered.

Very long day. Frustrating appointments due to lack of communication in the ante-natal department. Anyway:

Have to test my bloods 4 times a day

Have to see the Diabetes Team every fortnight

Will be scanned at 32w and 36w, plus any other scans they see fit

WB's head circumference, femur length and abdominal circumference were all in proportion (they are particularly interested in the abdominal circumference as this would be the only one of the three measurements affected by my GD) and measuring in the 95th percentile (they're not worried about this at present as OH is 6' tall)

If Wriggle Bum hasn't made an appearance by 38w I will be induced - the actual date for induction will be set at my 36w appointment

I can't have a home birth or water birth

I will be monitored throughout labour and given insulin if required

Both WB and I will have our blood sugars tested immediately after the birth

We will not be able to leave the hospital until our blood sugars have been stable for 24 hours

Think that pretty much sums everything up.

Catch up properly tomorrow. I'm still trying to get my head around the fact that 9 weeks from today I will have Wriggle Bum in my arms!

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

drgomps my belly looks identical to yours except a little lower..my belly button looks so weird to me because of where i took my piercing out and its popping out a little but not all the way...and my linea nigra is def present!!


----------



## fides

too many pages to catch up on - just dropping in to say hi!!


----------



## finallyready

pip - just wanted to say that I am so sorry that you have to deal with GD! You will get through it! Its only for 9 more weeks! (easier said then done I know)! Good luck with it and I'm sure you and bubs will be fine. Just more of an inconvience then anything else. Thinking of you!


----------



## sherylb

I have scheduled a photo shoot for October 21 with a girl I went to high school with. Anybody else doing something similar?


----------



## Nyn

bby, glad you're feeling better hun. I agree with what the other ladies have said. I think maybe she's feeling threatened and is acting out. 6 is still very very young. I think setting aside a little bit of time every day for her would be good.. a story, a craft, just a talk...

drgomps, I love your bump progression pics! I'm so annoyed I didn't do that! I've got a few, but not every week like you! and cute little girl you got there ;)

you&me I really hope everything goes smoothly for your daughter's operation.. it's not going to be fun for her! x

Hi Pip, thanks for the update! The upside is that it sounds like you're being well taken care of and the docs are doing everything to ensure that you and WB are safe and well. Sorry you've got all those worries though.. not long till the end now!

hi fides!

sheryl, no photo shoot for me, but that does sound fun! We'll get one done of the kids after Leia is born :)

I had a dream last night that we called her Freya like I'd originally wanted. I think I'll always have a pang that I didn't get to call her that :( I think Leia is very pretty, but I do prefer Freya.. boo hooo!


----------



## Huggles

Awesome pics Dr Gomps! (i might go check out that morph website just for fun LoL)

Pip - glad they have a good care plan set out for you. :thumbup:

Nyn - maybe you can mention Freya to your dh again? Maybe he will be more open to it now?

29 weeks for me today :D And suddenly looking very definitely pregnant LoL
Got a 4D scan on saturday which i'm really looking forward to.
My mom sent out my baby shower invites last night as well. I got my cousin to forward hers to me so i could see - i'm far to nosey LoL. They're so cute! 3 weeks 2 days til my shower :D


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone! I'm pretty much part time now until mat leave - I'm using my holidays to reduce my hours from full time (mon-fri) to just 3 days a week (mon-wed) so I've now finished for the weekend. And the cot comes today!! :happydance: Good times.

You&me, hope all goes well for your little girl and glad to hear baby is growing well.

Sheryl that photoshoot sounds like fun, but no I'm not doing anything like that. Will be getting some pics at another friends baby shower (the first one I've ever been to!) of our bumps together, but that's just our friends wanting to set that up!

Bby, I agree with much of what's already been said. Don't be too hard on her, if she's good at school she's likely just threatened by the new baby when she's at home and at 6 the only thing she can think of to do is play up. And with the stealing - my nephew did the exact same thing around 7 or 8. It turns out it was just boredom in his case, so my sister got him enrolled in football after school. He's such a good kid, you'd never have thought of him as a sweet thief!

Pip, I know very little about GD but it sounds full on. :hugs: At least you know baby will be here in 9 weeks. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## notjustyet

The cot's here!!


----------



## Huggles

we need pics notjustyet! :crib:


----------



## notjustyet

OHs just making it now, it looks so good! The nursery isn't finished yet but nearly there - I'm gonna get some pics up today. I love it! Just wish it was a bigger room... ah well you can't have everything and we'll be moving next year hopefully.

Have you got a pic of your baby shower invites? I'm going to my first one on 17th Sep, when the Mum to be will be almost 38 weeks. We're having tea and cake at a fancy hotel, but we never got proper invites just a facebook invite. Not quite the same, but us Brits are new at baby showers!


----------



## Huggles

I can't really post a pic of the invite, but basically each person received an email that had a picture of an envelope in the middle of it, with the basic shower info on (date, time, venue). Then click on the envelope and it takes you to a web page where the proper invite is (looks like you've taken the invitation out the envelope), and all the information is there. It's really cute. Was an online thing my mom found that she used.

I can't figure out how to find the one she sent out, but i found the website: www.punchbowl.com


----------



## Evale

Hey Pip!

I know that all sounds overwhelming, but hang in there. I was diagnosed with GD this time too with my only risk factor being that I'm over 25. I have an aggressive endocrinologist who put me on insulin despite my fingersticks giving 98.9% normal readings and my A1c (blood test determining average glucose level in system for the past three months) being that of a non-diabetic. I wasn't thrilled about his aggressiveness or having to give myself shots in the STOMACH twice a day, but it has been much easier than I thought. 

If your baby stays within normal size parameters I don't know why they would induce you at 38 weeks...maybe they said that just to prepare you for the worst or else we just have different guidelines in the states. 

Wait to see what your fingersticks say and how slight diet change helps. Some ladies just can't tolerate the OGTT...it is a pretty unnatural test!


----------



## notjustyet

Huggles, that sounds really cute. Bet you're well excited! I'm off to take some pics of baby's room now.


----------



## bbygurl719

Me and OH have sat down with her and shes so excited about her little sister. We really dont understand what it is. But we think it has to do with her older sister. I posted about a month or two ago how his eldest daughter was saying mean stuff about me not sure if u guys remember. His eldest daughter lives with her mother which is not a very good mother. (i usually dont put mothers down like that) but the only reason y she wants anything to do with her kids is for the money. and she is the one putting things in to her daughters head which is then putting them into the 6 yr olds head. Savannah has admitted to us that amy tells her mean stuff about me and tells her to do mean stuff to me. but at the same time she aint just doing it to me she is doing it to her father too. My mom suggest to put her timeout chair in the middle of the kitchen and have her sit there either reading or just sitting there and after a couple of days seeing good behavior to still have her sit the but give her, her lil electronic computer. And after a few days of that and having good behavior we are going to let her play in her room with her toys and after so long of good behavior she will get her tv back. we started it yesterday and it looks like it just might work. and for the stealing once again we think she has seen her older sister do it. not only is she stealing from us, shes stealing from my purse and trying to steal at stores we go to. we did give her a nice little scare when we caught her stealing from the store. we took her down to the police station and she sat down and talk to a police officer. Me and OH have never stole in our lifes and OH doesnt take stealing lightly. He told her the next time we catch u stealing we will have the store call the police. To OH that is one thing he will not tolerate at all. But I think he told her that to scare her away from ever doing it again. and about the consuling i was thinking the same thing we just need to get her insurance back and we are going to do that. We will figure it out it just may take sometime and i really just needed to vent. theres times were i just have to talk about it to let the stress out so she dont see me stressing. and i have my best friend that said if it gets to a point were i just need to take sometime and let the stress cool down she said she will come get her for a little while!! So i got a support system and OH is trying his best to help me but he works alot.


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and i forget who askes about taking pics. me and OH are going to be probly in mid october!


----------



## qwk

Hi pip... So sorry you are going through all that!! I second evale that it seems migh questionable that you would HAVE to be induced due to GD. I think there is verynlittle research to support inducement on the basis of baby's size. If you are fine with an inducement it doesn't matter, but if you didn't want one, I'd talk to your doctor and possibly get a second opinion? I can't remember if you had been leaning toward a naturalism delivery or not? Regardless, sorry you have so much GD stuff to deal with! And you too evale!

Not just yet - can't wait to see nursery pics!

You&me hope your daughter's surgery goes ok!

We are doing a photoshoot too :) we found a photographer much like mummy cat who is just striking out and thus very affordable! Ordering my dress for the shoot today actually!

Just started ordering postpartum supplies yesterday too.. Not excited about the bleeding . Or the pad-wearing !


----------



## you&me

The general rule here in the UK is an induction at 38 weeks for mum's with GD...I have never known anyone with GD to go over that?...seems to differ quite a bit to the USA guidelines, but then how they do our test here is different to over there too!!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I feel so sick at the thought of her going under the GA and having it done, but she needs it due to constant and reoccuring tonsilitis...they have warned me I may not be able to enter the anaseatic (sp?) room with her if they use the gas mask before inserting the cannula due to being pregnant, in which case hubby will have to take over...I just so want to be in there with her :nope:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies.

Re the induction, I had already been told pre-GD diagnosis that they wouldn't let me go beyond 40 weeks because of my age (I'll be almost 41 when WB is born) and my heart (I have a leaking heart valve). Taking that into account with the GD and the indications that WB is measuring large anyway, they don't want me to go past 38 weeks. The doctor went through all the risks with me given my "maternal age", "heart condition" and "diabetes" and said I was at an "increased risk" of cardiac arrest during labour. On this basis I'm happy to go with medical advice. I'd rather not be induced but understand the doctor's concerns. I'll just have to do all I can to bring on labour naturally in the week or two before!

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

I've added a nursery thread with my pics on - once i work out how to I'll put a link to that thread in here! It's not finished but nearly there. We're just waiting for the wall stickers to arrive, the cot mobile and some monkey fabric too! Then just need to paint and put up some more little box shelves we've got. I love it, I can't help going in all the time for a peek!

Qwk, I've been considering starting to buy supplies but I just don't want to think about it yet. Disposable knickers and massive pads :sick: Only 8 - 10 weeks before I'll need them though!

You&me sorry you might not be able to be in there with your LO, but at least your hubby can be. It'll be worse for you than it will for LO, she'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/730098-bubbas-nursery.html

Worked it out! Here's my LOs new room, wish it was a bit bigger but hey ho baby won't know any different!


----------



## tlh97990

Hi everyone..we're getting so close its almost scary!!

I did all my last minute shopping over the weekend and bought an overnight bag, pads, headbands and started slowly packing my hospital bag. the more i put in the bag the more i feel like shes coming and freak out. i'm terrified of child birth! But i did get everything else that madelyn will actually need off my registery. i have a baby shower at work next week but just felt like things were incomplete until i had everything just in case. i figure i can always return stuff if i end up with doubles!!


----------



## Huggles

The room is gorgeous notjustyet! I love the parrot!


----------



## DrGomps

Pip, I guess with all those factors it makes sense to have WB early. Sorry you have to deal with this. :hugs:

Evale, sorry to here you have GD as well. And your endocrinologist sounds VERY aggressive...I am over 25 but definitely don't have GD...my daughters abdomen is actually running bit small compared to her huge head!!

Sheryl, the photographer who did my engagement photos...(link to them here:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.885564529453.2534616.3213899&type=1) Is doing my maternity photos in october...really excited about it!! I keep waiting to see if there is a group on or a living social deal on a photographer to shoot some infant pictures. He was amazing and he did them for free...and will be doing our maternity shoot for free as well (though we really want to pay him for it!!).

TLH..I haven't packed my bag yet...but I did by the pads and disposable undies...yikes!!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Huggles, it's got a cord on it that you pull to make its wings flap haha! I think me and OH will enjoy it more than baby!


----------



## Michieb

Pip Good luck with everything!! Hopefully the Diabetes will go away once baby is here and in the meantime just do what you have to do to make sure you and baby are safe (sorry easier said then done!!)
Dr Gomps - i hear you on the breasts lol :) I go from a b to a c cup but that tends to go away quite quickly after baby is born lol :) Wish that would stay!! 
Cute nursery not just yet! We are working on ours and i cant wait till its done! We've just painted and ripped out the carpet (was a mess after my daughter used the room for 4 years) and now we have to buy a new floor and get that installed so i can start the fun stuff of decorating!
enjoy all the photo shoots all - i have one scheduled for the day after thanksgiving after Cristianio is here so this way we can do the birth announcements and xmas cards - hopefully I'll look half way decent by then!! 
Hope eveyone is feeling well!
Hugs from me!


----------



## sherylb

Notjustyet -- wow that room is very white but I suppose that's intentional.

Andrea -- it looks like NY offers a lot of great places to take pics. We are very limited here because we are in a never-ending drought and there aren't a whole lot of great places to begin with. Maybe we will do it at a pumpkin patch?


----------



## notjustyet

Our whole house is like that Sheryl - we just really like white!


----------



## sherylb

That is quite different from us. The only parts of our house that are white like that are interior doors and trim.


----------



## Tish5478

Wow so many threads to read - didn't realise I'd been away so long!! :blush:

Hope all are doing ok. 

You and me I really hope your daughter's surgery goes ok - am sure it will.

Notjustyet - your nursery is lovely!!! I'm thinking about the jungle theme too and I love the parrot and the monkey curtain hold backs.

Well, we have had a rather stressful few months trying to move house - I don't know what it is but it just seems there are far too many obstacles in the way! However, we have finally managed it and have moved!!! :wohoo:

We've moved from a 1 bed flat to a 3 bed house (with a garden and everything!!! :thumbup: - little things please my little mind!!) and so can now really start preparing for this baby. Our nursery furniture will be arriving within the next week or so and I can then get all our little one's stuff out of boxes and hung up!! He is growing rather nicely (or rather too nicely!!) and I am measuring ahead of dates so who knows when he'll arrive :shrug:- hopefully he'll just be tall like us (I'm 5ft 9 and DH is 6ft 2 so I guess we were never going to have a little one!) and not too chunky! The birth is becoming ever more real now although I always said if my body could do it, the baby would go head down and he has already engaged so I guess I'm just going to have to believe in my body now!!! Eeeeek!!! :wacko: Moving this weekend has made realise how far pregnant we actually are now - it seems to have gone incredibly quickly recently! I can't seem to bend like I used to and trying to move things out of boxes has caused no end of tightenings so am taking it very easy instead :sleep:. DH has been fab but I can't help feeling guilty that I'm not doing that much to help - mind you like he said, how ever much we'd love to see our baby, we want him fully grown and healthy thank you!

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

off to get ready for my doctors appt. hope everyone is having a good day!1


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Pip and Evale... sorry you're both having to deal with GD :(

NJY i love your nursey pics hun :cloud9:

Andrea, how cute is that pic of your baby.. thats the best morphing I've seen, usually the kids look a bit weird and nothing like they do in real life!

Huggles - happy 29 weeks :yipee:


----------



## notjustyet

I did a morph pic too, I'm gonna keep it to see if my baby looks anything like this :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby boy morph.jpeg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

those of you doing the photo shoots - you'll certainly have to post pics!

Evale, sorry you're also having to deal with GD - age over 25 is a risk factor?!? what?

Tish, i can't believe you moved at 31 weeks - try not to feel too guilty - you need your rest, so don't overdo it!

notjustyet, your nursery looks great!! Love all the white! Here is a pic of the invite for my shower - the purple in the corner explains what a rainbow baby is, and the inside has a rainbow, my sister's info (hostess), date/time, etc:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/P9080004.jpg


afm, went to the chiropractor today for turning (at 27 wk m/w appt, it was breech; "hammock" transverse at 29; a crooked posterior transverse at 31 wks - that's when the m/w referred me to a chiropractor who specializes in turning babies b/c she thinks it's trying to go head-down and something's blocking it). So, today, the doctor put a bunch of pressure on my left ligament between my hip bone and the baby's head in order to loosen up the uterus, then I have to go back on Monday for the adjustment that will (hopefully, please Lord!) get the baby turning head-down... Really need this baby to go head-down! He said if it doesn't work Monday, there is still some time (he can do the maneuver up until 37 weeks), but it's best to get it head-down now since it's getting bigger.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies! So much to catch up on. So sorry for those dealing with GD. Haven't heard anything back from my Dr on my test results, so hoping no news is good news since its been over a week. Love the morph pics, may have to try it! notjustyet, that is one cute baby in the morph!

Can't wait to see all the maternity shoot pics, don't think I'll be having one. 

Some friends at work threw a suprise shower for me today, I was so excited! They decorated up the conference room and brought tons of food and I got several outfits and $100 gift card for diapers. I really work with the nicest people :).


----------



## Huggles

Yay for a surprise shower MrsAJ!
That's a lovely shower invitation card Fides!

Here's my bump progression so far:

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression5-19.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/bumpprogression21-29.jpg


----------



## pip7890

I love your sequence of pics Huggles. Wish I'd been more dedicated to the cause like you and Dr Gomps.

I can't believe so many of you are 30w+. The first babies of the group will be arriving soon. Exciting but scary at the same time.

Are any of you really sore from constantly being kicked? Today I've been very uncomfortable as it feels like he's alternately digging his toes into my ribs and then kicking me. When I firmly ask him not to and apply pressure to my ribs he puts him bum in the air as if to say "up yours mummy". I just know he's going to be a handful!

I'm off to the midwife tomorrow afternoon for a check up. I can't believe there is anything left to check given how much time I've spent at the hospital this week. Hey ho!

GD wise I've been so good - all my bloods are coming in within target. I've not had chocolate for 9 whole days (not that I'm counting). Let's see if I can manage 9 whole weeks!

Have a lovely whatever you're up to.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, love the shower invite!! Really hope you can get your baby to move head down..

Mrs Aj, how sweet of your friends to surprise you like that!! 

Huggles...great progression! look at him grow!!


----------



## DrGomps

Pip...no chocolate for 9 weeks!! :brat: WB is worth it. :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all doctors appt went well. she measured my belly today and instead of being 30 like im 30 weeks tomorrow it was 32. i dont have an infection thank god she said some woman are just really sensitive to there on stuff during pregnancy and said thats all im goin thru. i go back in 2 weeks so next appt is sept 22nd!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and huggle looking at ur 27 week pic and ur 29 week pic u have dropped!!


----------



## Huggles

pip7890 said:


> When I firmly ask him not to and apply pressure to my ribs he puts him bum in the air as if to say "up yours mummy". I just know he's going to be a handful!

:rofl:



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all doctors appt went well. she measured my belly today and instead of being 30 like im 30 weeks tomorrow it was 32. i dont have an infection thank god she said some woman are just really sensitive to there on stuff during pregnancy and said thats all im goin thru. i go back in 2 weeks so next appt is sept 22nd!!

Glad your appointment went well and that bubs is growing so nicely! And glad you don't have an infection.



bbygurl719 said:


> oh and huggle looking at ur 27 week pic and ur 29 week pic u have dropped!!

I was also thinking my bump looks much lower in this latest pic! I must say, I have been feeling more pressure down below lately. Also, at 24 weeks he was head up, but at 28 weeks he was head down so I wonder if the "dropped bump" between 27-29 weeks is due to him turning - i guess that's possible. Although i'm fairly sure he turned around 25 weeks so not entirely sure.


----------



## Nyn

Tish congratulations on your new house!!!! :happydance: When ds2 was 3 months old we moved out of the city from an apartment to the countryside into a house with a lovely garden. It changes EVERYthing!!! Love it!

Cute kiddie notjustyet! :)

fides good luck getting baby to turn hun!! turn baby turn!!

Huggles those bump progression pics are brilliant!! am so annoyed I didn't do it lol!

pip - the no chocolate's got to be hard!! but worth it in the end :hugs:

glad all is well bby!

Yesterday Leia was giving me lots of painful kicks and hits... she's head down and the most painful really down low. I think she's dropped a bit too.. breathing is a bit easier than 2 weeks ago, but not that much ;)


----------



## Nyn

Aaaaaand, my sister has just told me she's getting me this:

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-blue-lost-meadow-laminate

Am so excited!!! I have a very small and under control bag fetish :) I'm really not getting anything new for this baby (except clothes of course) as we have everything, so this is really really lovely of her :kiss: and will be useful as a nappy bag and handbag all in one :)


----------



## Huggles

That bag is gorgeous Nyn!


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG Nyn I LOVE the yummy mummy bags, they're so gorgeous. You're a very lucky woman!!! lol


----------



## abi17

Wow iv missed out on so much, firstly im sorry if iv missed out anyone. 
You and me, I really hope you can go into the anaesthetic room with your daughter and I hope her surgery goes well and she makes a speedy recovery.
Pip and evale I'm sorry about your GD I really hope everything continues to go well throughout your pregnancies and think of the extra monitoring and support you will receive. 
Tish congrats on moving house 
I don't no who said there baby is breech so is mine and her bum is really low down so they doubt my little girl is going to move. 
Hope your all well, not long left now. 
We will all be mummies soon x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Tish congrats on the house move :dance: 
Nyn... What a lovely bag! :cloud9:

Huggles good luck for your 4D scan hun! :flower:

I'm 33 weeks tomorrow and moving away from squash to honeydew melon and will be under 50 days to go!!! :shock: Crazy!! The Rugby World Cup started today and runs until 6 days before my due date... it feels weird because world cups always seem to be over so quickly! :shock: 

I'm not going to be about much on BnB for the next couple weeks as my MIL arrives from South Africa tomorrow. If any of you would like to add me on FB you'd be welcome to... just please let me know your BnB name! hahaha Here's my profile page. 

Hope you all have a great weekend... look after those bumps of yours!!! :hugs:


----------



## qwk

Notjustyet I love it! The parrot is great, and the pops of orange too! Can't wait to see it finished! 

We need more nursery pics around here, I looove looking at nurseries :) ours is really progressing, I think we might be pretty much done in the next 2 weeks! What a relief that will be...

Tish - I can't believe you went through a move! I haaaaaaate moving, can't imagine attempting it pregnant!

Fides, the shower invite is super cute! Love the ark! Also wishing you so much luck that baby turns!! :hugs:

Huggles, great pic progress! I have a feeling my little guy has been moving down too... Bump just seems different.

Mummy cat, hope your visit with your MIL goes well!


----------



## DrGomps

Tish, I somehow missed your post about moving!! Thats fab! YOu should share pictures of your new house/nursery once your settled!!

Mummy, enjoy the time with your MIL...we will miss you, but I will of course be following you on Facebook!! Can't believe you area already a honeydew...only one fruit left-watermelon!!! :shock: 

:hi: Abi, how are you feeling these days??

AFM, finally got my swim this morning...after the pool being closed for a week, felt fab!! Josephine was kicking too...guess she wanted to swim as well. :haha:

Bby, glad the appt went well!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks lovelies! :cloud9: sorting out Christmas pressies and baby stuff with MIL... so going to be busy bee! :D 

Andrea it's ridiculous. Felt like yesterday I was staring at a test saying... is that a line??? to my hubby and now my baby is about the size of a honeydew melon! :shock: For your info hun.. I found out that we move up at 33 weeks to Honeydew melon and then at 37 weeks we move up to Watermelon!


----------



## bbygurl719

Just dropping in to say hey. 30 weeks today!!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 30 weeks! :flower:


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone! I'm at my mums for the weekend and when i got here my 6 week old nephew was here so i got lots of cuddles with him. So did oh - he was winding him over his shoulder and i just melted the baby fell asleep and my oh just looked gorgeous. I love my life! I won't be able to get on here much as i'm busy all weekend now but will catch up with everything soon. Have a fantastic weekend everyone!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 30 weeks bby!


----------



## fides

MrsAJ, the surprise shower sounds fun!! That was so thoughtful of them!

huggles, i love your bump progression - looks like you've only gained in the bump, lucky!

pip, well done on the chocolate ;) i'm only sore from the transverse issue

Nyn, LOVE that bag!

Mummy, hope you have fun with company in town!

notjustyet, that's so neat to have a 6-week old nephew to cuddle, and cousins close in age are so fun!!


----------



## abi17

Dr gomps, I am ok at the moment thank you my headaches are a lot better finally. Did I tell you what the consultant anaesthetist recommends? I have no idea if I did or not how are you? 
If any of you girls want too add me on facebook my email address is [email protected] and my name is Abigail wain just put your Bnb user name so I know who you are  x


----------



## tlh97990

started doing baby laundry this evening..i was amazed at how much stuff can fit in one load since everything is so little!! however she has so much stuff i feel like itll take forever but im probably going to only wash up to 3months sizes.

i also packed my hospital bag tonight..i have everything i think ill need other than last minute items. i need to pack stuff for baby still but cant decide if i wanna pack her diaper bag or what

so many decisions!!!


----------



## fides

wow, tlh, you are so on the ball!! well done!


----------



## Huggles

happy 30 weeks bbygurl!

And well done on being so organised tlh :thumbup:


----------



## k8y

went for midwife appointment yesterday and baby is lying back to back so I now have to do lots of leaning foward to try and get her moved. Hope that everyone is getting on ok. Not long left now ladies :)


----------



## Huggles

Had our 4D scan this morning. Baby kept his hand in front of his face the whole time and i think he was asleep for most of it too.
 



Attached Files:







Face(2).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6









foot.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6









Live long and prosper.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5









Face.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5









speak to the hand.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DrGomps

k8y, hope she moves!!

Abi, I don't believe you did tell us what the consultant recommends??

Huggles, amazing avatar!! I Want to see your piccy's!!


----------



## fides

huggles, the pics are great!!


----------



## DrGomps

^^ I posted that before your pics were up huggles, he's precious!!


----------



## pip7890

That's definitely a 'no publicity' baby!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Tlh, you are super organized! K8y, hope baby moves, you've still got some time :)

Huggles, those are such cute pics! I love 3d scan pics. 

I took a breastfeeding class at the hospital this morning, and it was very informative. I'd done quite a bit of reading up on breastfeeding before, but still learned a lot.


----------



## tlh97990

is anyone getting professional pics of their babies taken soon after birth or waiting til they are a bit older?


----------



## fides

I think we'll do a professional family one some time during Advent, then include the pics in with our Christmas cards. Are you?


----------



## you&me

Love the photos Huggles!!

We will hopefully get the pictures of all of the kids done by our friend who is a photographer. she recommends having them done before baby is 10 days old, apparently they are more sleepy still and pliable.

29 weeks today...my milestone week...I want to fast forward this week!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 29w you&me!

Pip x


----------



## you&me

Woah...just looked at the numbers on my ticker...77 days left...which means 71 days until my c-section :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 29 weeks you&me - i hope this week flies by for you :hugs:

I just did that morph thing, here's what our baby will 'apparently' look like:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/b8adb55c3d2e5ec950194242195fead4/0/10485960/Baby-of-Damen-London-jpg-and-29-week-bump-jpg.jpeg


----------



## Nyn

Happy 30 weeks bby! :happydance:

tlh, I've been wondering when to wash the baby clothes... Think this week or next :) 
No professional pics of baby.. but I'm a bit of a paparazzi with my camera, so we'll have hundreds to choose from lol. Am going to be getting professional pics done within the first 3 months of the kids together though :)

I also need to go and get out the newborn clothes I have from the boys to see what can be used for Leia :)

Hi K8y :) Both mine were back to back. Ds2 turned about a minute before he was born lol, the waters went and he slipped around as he was coming down. Monkey!

Huggles - gorgeous baby pics!!!!!!

MrsAJ glad you enjoyed the BF class! I can't wait to BF again! I miss it lol.

you&me happy 29 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 29 weeks You&Me!

I'm still debating the professional pics. I love professional newborn pics, I think they are so cute, but they can be expensive. I may try my own hand first.


----------



## Nyn

Just ordered our tickets for the Elf Fantasy Fair in the Netherlands next weekend!!!

https://arcen.elffantasyfair.com/

The boys are going as Link from Zelda and we're all dressing up in a mix of medieval stuff Can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

my boyfriend's coworker's wife does professional pictures and is willing to give us a huge discount so im thinking about doing some def. depends on the price tho!!


----------



## Huggles

oh wow nyn, that fair looks like such fun!


----------



## qwk

Nyn, that sounds fun!!

Congrats on all the weekly milestones :)

As for me/us, just watching first week of football here in the US! Can't believe we'll be watching a lot of the season with our baby!

Tomorrow we have our hospital tour and a tour of a pediatricians' office! Seems surreal....! I also started on making my pre fold diapers this weekend and got through 11 of 36 :). One of my machines ( the serger, which makes a nice "locked" stitch on a seam so it doesn't ravel ) was making me want to tear my hair out.. Otherwise I may have done more.

Hope you all had lovely weekends!


----------



## tlh97990

I got my little girl a new york giants onesie and a friend made a tutu and headband with a bow that is new york giants so shell be decked on sundays...my friend is also making a packers tutu and headband and onesie set since i like the packers but her daddy likes the giants so she can cheer for both teams! i'm so excited. 

i finished the last of her laundry today and packed her bag..i included a halloween costume cuz im partially hoping shell arrive before halloween :) i just cant wait to meet her!!


----------



## repogirl813

how is everyone doing this evening?


----------



## Michieb

Great Pics huggles!! Glad you got some good shots!
TLH97990 - i have a photographer scheduled for 2 weeks after baby is born - going to use the pics for birth announcement (just him) and xmas cards (both kids)- and do some family shots as well - will have my parents in town for thanksgiving!

Hope everyone is feeling well :)


I have 8 weekends to go!! Cant wait!!


----------



## tlh97990

Michieb said:


> Great Pics huggles!! Glad you got some good shots!
> TLH97990 - i have a photographer scheduled for 2 weeks after baby is born - going to use the pics for birth announcement (just him) and xmas cards (both kids)- and do some family shots as well - will have my parents in town for thanksgiving!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well :)
> 
> 
> I have 8 weekends to go!! Cant wait!!


This is our first baby so we're thinking of just getting newborn pics done around 2 weeks then maybe doing "family" picture closer to a year. I was wanting to do the newborn pics as the birth announcement too. is two or three weeks not too late to send out birth announcements???


----------



## Michieb

[/QUOTE]


This is our first baby so we're thinking of just getting newborn pics done around 2 weeks then maybe doing "family" picture closer to a year. I was wanting to do the newborn pics as the birth announcement too. is two or three weeks not too late to send out birth announcements???[/QUOTE]


no 2 or 3 weeks out is not late at all :) with my first i didnt get them out until 6 weekslater lol :) I ended up with a c section so we didnt even get home until 1 week later and then by the time i scheduled the photographer - got the pics back and ordered the announcement - addressed them all etc it was almost 2 months later - its fine people know you are busy witha newborn so they understand! :) also babies tend to look better the longer youwait - first week home they're head is still going back to normal etc - Best wishes and goodluck!


----------



## DrGomps

huggles, I love your morphed baby!! He is adorable!!

You& Me, I know what a miletsone 29 weeks is for you, so happy 29 weeks!! Hopefully it flies by and you have your full term baby!! Just 8 more weeks!!

Robin, glad you enjoyed the BF class...I start my classes on Wednesday and they include BFing. 

Regarding photoshoots...I am going to look on craigslist or for a groupon...I definitely want some newborn photos for the announcements...and some of us as a family for holiday cards...I guess with november babies they will fall pretty close to the holidays (might include an announcement with the holiday card to save on postage. I met my engagement photos/maternity photos photag through craigslist and he is amazing. though I suppose its possible to get unlucky the second time...we will see!


----------



## wtt :)

Great pics, Huggles! :thumbup: 
We might do a newborn photo shoot, maybe just at JC Penney's or something, nothing too expensive plus i got coupons for a photo shoot at JCP's so might use those :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. i cant believe my baby shower is less thann a month away i cant wait. and as for photos im going to kmart olan mills i have a coupon for a set of pictures for 9.99 it includes 1 10X13 1 8X10 4 5X7 4 3X5 6 greeting cards 32 Wallets and favorite pose CD


----------



## fides

you&me, congrats on 29 weeks!

Nyn, the fair looks fun!!

qwk, can't believe it's time for a hospital tour already - that must be quite a feeling!!


afm, GOOD NEWS here! Thursday's ligament loosening by the chiro got things started - baby's now oblique (so, it's at an angle between transverse and vertex), and I had an adjustment today that he said should do it since it's already on the move. I go back tomorrow to see if it's head-down... Baby's still posterior, but getting it head-down is our main concern, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, thats excellent news!! Come on baby...go head down...its much more comfy that way!!


----------



## notjustyet

Great news Fides! Lets hope baby gets head down and stays there. 

I have a feeling that my baby is not breech any more as I've been feeling kicks in my side instead of my bladder which is an improvement! And the heartburn is feeling better - still on the Gaviscon but not quite as much! So I think the head has moved away from my stomach which is a good start.

I went to an antenatal class yesterday and for a tour around the labour and delivery ward. Was good to see the birthing pool, it's a nice room and the lighting is quite flattering haha which is always a bonus! 

A couple with a 2 day old baby came at the end of the class and gave baby her first bath. It was so good to see and the baby was adorable. The midwife showed us a good winding position too, it's called tiger in the tree and I can see my OH in particular using it. The baby absolutely loved it and cuddled her arms around the midwifes and went all wide eyed (completely different to my nephew who barely opened his eyes for the first week!) Less than 2 months to go!


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear the ligament loosening has worked fides!

please excuse my ignorance but what exactly are birth announcements? Do you send cards out to all your friends and family or something?
We have a mass sms service where you upload all the telephone numbers beforehand, then on the day of the birth to reply to an sms the service has sent you with the baby's name, weight and boy/girl, and they then send out mass sms's to all your friends and family (all the numbers you uploaded) with a message saying your baby was born at this time and this is his weight etc.


----------



## Michieb

Huggles - its basically the same thing except we mail a picture (you get them printed on cards" of the new baby and it has all the info - weight - length - date of birth etc to all family and friends "announcing" his arrival - i'll look for the one i did with my daughter to give you an example
And yes i am mailing them with the xmas cards to save on postage - lol :)


----------



## Michieb

Heres the one we did for my daughter back in 2007 (we mailed to all family friends coworkers etc
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/scan0001-1.jpg


----------



## Nyn

Fides that's great news!! hope bubba turns all the way now!

Michieb what a lovely card!!

I did one too, but it was home made.. bought some nice blue card, stuck a pic of baby on the front and printed the info for inside at home and stuck that on the inside :) I included a few loose photos inside too.

Will be doing the same this time!


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Nyn! I wanted to do what you did (adds a nice personal touch :) ) but with a colichy daughter and over 100 to mail this was easier for me :) I was lazy :( and took the easy way out! For great grandparents overseas we included some extra photos and hand written more personalized notes


----------



## mummapie

hello ladies! i've been on hardly at all lately (no idea why i havent been THAT busy!) 

Huggles i love your scan pics, im still hoping to get ours done, but will probably be close to 32 weeks which is when they reccomend the "cut off", so im hoping that we make a decision soon. 

MichieB i love that birth announcement! So cute :) I'm tempted to ask my friend (who has just graduated from a photography degree) if she will do some pictures just before the birth and some before christmas. I dont have many nice bump pictures!

I've been reading over the past few pages, trying to catch up, and its good to see everyone doing well. xx


----------



## DrGomps

michieb, what a gorgeous announcement!! 

notjustyet, glad the first antenatal class went well...can't wait for mine Wednesday!! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

I am looking forward to my classes starting next Wednesday 21st and then my shower will be the 25th. DH starts his new job on the 26th and then all hell will break lose in our household. His training will be Monday-Friday during the day from what we expect to be 8-5. His pool league is Tuesday nights, childbirth classes Wednesday, Bible study with BIL and SIL Thursdays and BBQ with friends on Sundays. And of course the Dallas Cowboys games whenever they are on. 

My uterus seems to contract very frequently since my doctor told me what it is.


----------



## wtt :)

wow you got a busy schedule sherylb!! :lol:


----------



## sherylb

Well we have pretty much been relaxing at home since DH was laid off at the end of February spending every day together so perhaps the busy schedule is to get me ready for Kristin to be here. I am so so so hopefully that she is a November baby and not October. I have a mental issue with her being born close to Halloween and all her birthday parties being costume parties, etc.


----------



## wtt :)

oh ok. That makes sense that you guys are now happy for DH's job but i bet it was nice spending a lot of time together too, especially before the baby gets here :thumbup: I'm sure Kristin will come in November rather than October. :) I'm not a fan of Halloween so i understand your concern with costumes, etc. for her b-day every year lol

We got a maternity photo shoot and one or two baby showers, all in October. After that, Baby could come any time! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for explaining the birth announcments michieb and the card you uploaded is gorgeous! Lovely idea!

My mom's one friend has 2 daughters - one was born on halloween, the other on 4th july!

Sheryl it really does sound like you'll be busy the next few weeks! Really glad your hubby finally has a job though!

I feel like i'm really falling in love with my little baby. Even more so recently than before. I've always been really happy i'm pg again, but just suddenly, the last few days, I really find myself interacting with him more and more and talking to him more and singing to him more and just so incredibly in love with him. Not sure if it's due to seeing him at the 4D scan, or if it's a result of the one hypnobirthing CD i'm listening to (it has a track about prenatal bonding), or if it's because he's moving so much lately (squirming), or if it's just simply due to where I am in my pregnancy and it's suddenly becoming real that we will get to bring this one home. Not sure what it is but I'm really glad about it, whatever the cause - I love my son :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

sheryl - I know what you mean about Halloween! Ds2 was born on his due date - yup, the 31st October lol.. and it was at night too lol. Was the one day I didn't want him to come, but oh well!! he missed the 1st Nov by half and hour grrr!

Hi mummapie :)

aww huggles I know what you mean.. now Leia is getting so much bigger I really relate to her as a little baby and I just can't can't can't WAIT to have here here!!

:happydance:And I'm 33 weeks today!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Seeing my midwife this evening too which is great.. and I'll be going with OH and the boys so it should be fun :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 33 weeks Nyn!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy 33 weeks :)

How is everyone? this pregnancy isnt getting easier :haha:


----------



## you&me

Happy 33 weeks Nyn.

I wanted Amber to be born on Halloween...Reagan was born Christmas Day, so it would have been pretty cool :haha:

I still don't think, or feel like there is a baby in my tummy :dohh:


----------



## Michieb

Huggles i know what you mean - after our last scan i fell completely in looove!!! I dont know what it was but made me soo anxious and could not wait to hold him!!! I think it was actually seeing the face and it just made it soo more real!! 
Hope everyone is doing well - not much more time now!! September is almost over and all the halloween stuff is already out at the stores and once halloween is done November here we come!!! Woo -hoo!!!


----------



## pip7890

I know exactly what you mean Huggles. I found myself spontaneously telling WB that I loved him the other day. I'm constantly talking to him (when I'm not at work) and it drives my OH and DS mad as they think I'm talking to them!

I'm off to the dietician tomorrow re the GD. I'm hoping they don't put me on a restrictive diet. I'm just about managing with no chocolate (I've not had any for more than 2 weeks) but don't think I would cope if I was deprived of other nice things too (like low fat custard and fruit).

Happy x weeks to everyone celebrating today.

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

I find myself just staring at his pic every time I see my own avatar LoL


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 33 weeks! And Huggles, it was the same for DH and i. Once we saw his face, we were like this is our baby!! :cloud9: I put his scan pic as our desktop background :D We talk and sing to him too :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck, pip! I couldn't live without any chocolate so kudos to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 33 weeks Nyn! I am 31 weeks today and we have our first childbirth class at the hospital tonight, woo hoo!

I've been feeling like my heart's been racing since last night though, and when I woke up my pulse was 98. Not sure what that's about. It is like I feel really anxious, but not sure why. Baby's been really active though, which is great.


----------



## DrGomps

Robin, hope all is okay with your ticker!!

Sheryl, sounds like things will be busy for you!! I definitely think my Josie will come around halloween...which I am okay with...we can always have her birthday party a bit late or early...

Huggles, I actually felt so much closer to Josephine after seeing her face and personality. ITs like you get to meet them briefly....I talk to her all the time...I wish I had more time to just stare at my belly and watch her move and sing/bond with her. Have to work!!

AFM...going to be a busy week...my new york friends are planning a baby shower for me..I think...on thursday there is a potluck...and all these gifts have been mysteriously been purchased off my registry...so of course I am suspicious...also, my SIL is coming tonight and tomorrow I have another Dr's appt and my first childbirth class!! And Friday is my birthday so I am going out to korean food and karaoke box (where you have a private room for singing just with your friends). Think on Saturday will try to go to a last minute 50% off broadway show with SIL...not sure what else she wants to do...so going to be a fun week overall. :D Hopefully it helps the time fly!! I want to meet my daughter so badly!!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 31 weeks Mrs AJ! :D


----------



## sherylb

K8Y -- Wtt was never added to the front page. Her due date is the same as mine, the 17th.


----------



## notjustyet

I'd love my baby to come on Halloween! Or Bonfire Night would be good, although when I'm in labour I'd be stressing about our dog Bob being at home alone scared! I agree about loving baby even more, think its all because of how close everything is now. Some of us will have our babies next month!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 31 weeks MrsAJ!

Have fun at your antenatal classes to everyone starting them!



DrGomps said:


> Huggles, I actually felt so much closer to Josephine after seeing her face and personality. ITs like you get to meet them briefly....I talk to her all the time...I wish I had more time to just stare at my belly and watch her move and sing/bond with her. Have to work!!

I find I have my hand glued to my bump almost all day. Everytime he moves i just HAVE to put my hand there to feel him. And more often than not i land up staring down at my belly watching for movements lol


----------



## qwk

Huggles said:


> Happy 31 weeks MrsAJ!
> 
> Have fun at your antenatal classes to everyone starting them!
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Huggles, I actually felt so much closer to Josephine after seeing her face and personality. ITs like you get to meet them briefly....I talk to her all the time...I wish I had more time to just stare at my belly and watch her move and sing/bond with her. Have to work!!
> 
> I find I have my hand glued to my bump almost all day. Everytime he moves i just HAVE to put my hand there to feel him. And more often than not i land up staring down at my belly watching for movements lolClick to expand...

i do this all day as well :) this current stage is just amazing, i feel him almost all the time! i haven't been doing kick counts as it seems like i feel 10 movements every 5 minutes when he's awake !!


----------



## tlh97990

i think its just where we're at in our pregnancies. i havent had a scan since 20 weeks and even then it wasnt 3d or 4d. lately its really hit me that im gonna be a mom and i hace so much love for her already that i didnt know was possible. i can only imagine how much more ill love her when shes here. me and my boyfriend were just talking about how thanksgiving and christmas it wont be just us we'll have a baby to spend it with. my family lives 3 and a half hours away and are expecting a lot out of us without realizing how much of a burden they are being!! they all want us to go out there for christmas and we want our daughter to have her first christmas at home and i dont wanna ride in a car that long with an 8 week old baby!

have any of you had issues with family members wanting things that you don't want? my mom wants her my stepdad my sister and my grandma to be called as soon as i go into labor so they can all be here and i dont want them here at all because they stress me out and i dont want to deal with it. they act like its their child and their choice and i should just deal with it


----------



## sherylb

I think I would say I forgot or say there wasn't enough time.. 

I told mom I wanted to be at their house Christmas day because I haven't been for so many years. They are less than 1.5 hours away though.


----------



## finallyready

Ugh, just spent like $500 at the maternity store...I only bought 4 shirts, 1 sweater, 1 pant, 2 skirts and some underwear and pantyhose! Why are mat clothes soooo expensive? It kinda sucks being pregnant over 2 seasons (summer and fall/winter) plus working in an office that has a dress code! Oh well! It is what it is!


----------



## Huggles

happy 33 weeks tlh!

Re calling people when you're in labour. To keep the peace now i would just say 'ya sure', but when the time comes then 'accidentally' forget to call until after the birth. It is your special moment and you really don't want to spend it stressed out. Call them when you're good and ready - this is YOUR time.


----------



## Nyn

tlh - if you don't want them there ( and I can understand that, I love my family but wouldn't want them there for the birth) then I'd do what my cousin did in the same situation as you, he called when LO had been born and even though the labor had been long, he just explained there just hadn't been a moment and that his wife needed him and that was that. No one complained like he'd anticipated and was worried they'd do. They did all come and visit straight away the next day but he and his wife were fine with that :flower:

Drgomps looks like you have a fun week ahead of you!!!

We've got a busy weekend. Been making our costumes for the Elf Fantasy Fair :) can't wait!!

Saw my midwife yesterday and Leia is head down (I got to feel her head through my tummy- which was strange!) and my boys came with me. Ds1 was really interested and loved hearing her heartbeat.. so the midwife did it to him too which he thought was fab :) Next visit will be a home visit so she can take a look at our house and get a feel of the place - exciting!!!

and tonight I'm going to get my Rhogam injection (forgot it yesterday - oops!) and she's going to give me the list of things we need to prepare for the homebirth :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good mw visit nyn, and enjoy the fair!


----------



## sherylb

Nyn said:


> tlh - if you don't want them there ( and I can understand that, I love my family but wouldn't want them there for the birth) then I'd do what my cousin did in the same situation as you, he called when LO had been born and even though the labor had been long, he just explained there just hadn't been a moment and that his wife needed him and that was that. No one complained like he'd anticipated and was worried they'd do. They did all come and visit straight away the next day but he and his wife were fine with that :flower:

After this coming up for discussion today it became part of my woke up and can't go back to sleep thinking. I think I am only going to call my parents, allow them to tell my dad's parents because they have some travel time, DH's parents and DH's brother. DH's sister will be upset if we don't call her but I don't really want her there so probably will forget her.


----------



## Huggles

i'll only be telling people after baby is born.

We _might_ notify my parents and dh's parents that i'm in labour, but we might not. But under no circumstances will I allow anyone to be at the hospital with me (except dh of course) until after baby is born. In fact i dont' really even want anyone there that first night - they must rather come the next day to visit and meet baby (although i might change my mind about that at the time). But at the moment i want that first day for me and dh to bond with baby, without having to share and have everyone else wanting to hold him.


----------



## Tish5478

Huggles said:


> i'll only be telling people after baby is born.
> 
> We _might_ notify my parents and dh's parents that i'm in labour, but we might not. But under no circumstances will I allow anyone to be at the hospital with me (except dh of course) until after baby is born. In fact i dont' really even want anyone there that first night - they must rather come the next day to visit and meet baby (although i might change my mind about that at the time). But at the moment i want that first day for me and dh to bond with baby, without having to share and have everyone else wanting to hold him.

I completely agree Huggles. My mother in law wants to be notified as soon as I go into labour (in fairness, they do have a long journey) but I really don't want anyone to know! I want it to be our time with our little one. My husband has never even held a newborn and I want us to have some lovely bonding time with OUR baby. I am thrilled everyone is so excited about the baby but I feel that first day should just be us! The other thing is when we're home and they do come to see us, they will stay with us due to their long journey so we won't even have time once they leave if that makes sense. So stressful! I think we will just have to forget to call people! I will steal DH's phone if I have to!!!! lol :haha:


----------



## qwk

finallyready - ugh i know what you mean, i just bought another season's worth of maternity clothes too.. though i ordered mine from old navy i only spent about $90 (they were having a maternity sale :) ). it's weird when you are used to never buying clothes!

nyn - glad you had a great appointment!

as far as telling people who have asked to know when you go into labor.... while totally a personal decision, i just couldn't start out baby's life lying to everyone in the family (i also have a super-active conscience and uhh.. religious spirit i guess that really discourages me from lying). i also want to have the thoughts and prayers of all of our families with us while Quinton is being born. besides, i think it's fairly unlikely that people would _truly _believe no one had 30 seconds to make a phone call or send a text over the period of 10+ hours. :)

i think it's totally fine to not want everyone and their cousin there, but i'd have an upfront discussion about it rather than being dishonest about it. if you have to lie in order to establish boundaries then.. well.. you are setting yourself up to lie a lot :shrug:

i guess i also have a different general feeling about bringing a baby into the family, in that while my DH and i are obviously the most central and important participants, it's also a major, life-changing event for EVERYONE in the family to experience and share. shutting them out of even knowing you are in labor when they have requested to know (and you have agreed to tell them) seems hurtful, or at least i know it would be to my family members. while Quinton will not be my mother or my MIL's _child_, of course, he is their _grandchild_, and i think they have "rights" too. but again, just my opinion and preference! :)


----------



## tlh97990

I understand that my family is excited about the birth of my baby because it is the first grandbaby however its our first child so i want us to be able to have some time alone with our daughter to bond, adjust, and learn how to do certain things on our own.

i told my family from the day i found out i was pregnant that i don't want anyone at the hospital while im in labor because im going to be stressed out and worried enough on my own that i don't need their added stress. originally i was going to make them wait until december to come visit because i will be graduating college so they will want to attend that. i recently changed my mind to that my mom, stepdad, and sister can come down after i have her or the next day. since they have a 3 and a half hour drive i would have time to rest before entertaining visitors. 

i've also made it a point that they will need to get a hotel room because we don't really have a spare bedroom and we have 2 dogs that have never been around small children and get super excited when strangers come over. i dont really want people visiting us at home for at least a day or two so the dogs can adjust to madelyn moving in!!


----------



## mummapie

I had a dream last night where I ended up having a home birth, so confused when I first woke up this morning, I touched my tummy to make sure I was still pregnant lol. dreams can feel so real sometimes!


----------



## DrGomps

I agree with QWk...I want people to know when I am in labor...its a personal decision..but I definitely want all the thoughts/prayers I can get. I don't have to worry about family coming over except my mom (who I want to be there) because they all live in california, about 3000 + miles away!! I know a lot of friends are going to want to visit since I am delivering at the med school I attend and I also live on campus. I have heard that its good to have visitors to get some help (especially if they bring food) and to help take your mind off of things. I will definitely announce when I am in labor on FB and the birth. Especially for all my friends/family who are far away. 

As far as the holidays...we don't want to have Josephine fly during the craziness so my IN laws are coming here...We are going to try and make a trip out there in january..

AFM...start my childbirth classes today and 33 weeks today!! See the doctor...hopefully she can tell what position my Josephine is in and now my visits are going to be every other week.


----------



## Michieb

For my daughters birth i really wanted my mom there but she was in ny and wasnt able to fly in on time - My fil and his wife drove from md and waited in the waiting room for 2 days - they understood i didnt want anyone in the room but insisted on staying till she was born - my mil and her hubby lived close by and just waited home until hubby called to say she was here and then they came to meet her
Everyone is different and entitled to their own opinion :) do what you feel is best!
Everyone gets excited and likes to be around to show their support - and of course everyone always is dying to meet the new baby :) Try not to be to hard on family members- they are just excited for you and want to share a happy time :)
Just cause they come to hospital doesnt mean they're going to be in the room with you!

For this baby again i wish my mom could be there but they are in ny and i dont want to waste her visit while i am in hospital - so since i am having a scheduled c - the plan is for her to come on the day i come home (usualluy 5 days after birth) my mil will watch my daughter and we plan on having her come to hospital as soon as he is born so he can meet his sister and granparents! I cant wait!!!


----------



## wtt :)

We decided to let DH's family know when i'm in labor. My family is in Europe so unfortunately they won't be able to fly over here that fast :haha: 
I want Baby to get used to everyone in the family, not just his parents and of course we as parents will still be the main two people in his life :) 
When my nephew was born, family and even close friends came to see him and hold him an the mom was actually glad cause she was exhausted and still recovering from the c-section but happy to see everyone at the same time. 
To each his own and i guess it also depends on how close you are to your family and in-laws ;)


----------



## notjustyet

I'll be telling my sister, my Mum and my MIL when I'm in labour and hopefully they'll pass on the news to everyone else. None of my family or friends would just turn up at the hospital as they know that I wouldn't have anyone but OH in the room with me. I am hoping everyone will visit as soon as baby is born though (obviously after the first few hours). With my nephew she gave birth at 12 (noon) and visiting hours were from 7 - 8 so her and her OH had enough time with baby and were ready to show him off by then!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Since we have no family in town it requires a bit more planning to decide who will be at the hospital, and it has been a bone of contention. I really want my mom there (so of course she'll be there!) but I really don't want my inlaws there, we just don't get along all that well and I dont' want them to stress me out. DH thinks it is unfair for me to ban his family altogether (which I can see his point). So his dad will be coming down and can come to the hospital but will absolutely not be allowed in until after the baby is born and I've had my time to breastfeed/bond with baby, so still on my terms. His mom wont come down until a couple of weeks after, so I am grateful for that (I do get along with FIL more than MIL). 

On a different note, the Groupon today (at least for Phoenix area) is for JC Penney portraits for $40! This includes sitting fee, 7 pages of portrait prints of up to 6 poses and a CD of images, which seems like a smoking deal.


----------



## abi17

Wow you girls talk so much think I had 15 pages to look at I gave up in the end as I felt like I missed out on so much! 
Hope your all well  I can't believe it's less than 9 weeks till my due date and prob 7 till she's here. My little girl is still breech her bum is nicely wedged now so don't think she's going to turn :-( but it looks like it might be a c section anyway as I have another flareup. The only way I can avoid a c section is if I have no pain extremely unlikely as I have an underlying pain constantly. 
Iv been nesting too  all her clothes are washed, toys/teddies/bottles cleaned. Mallows organised, bath stuff organised... Everything is done. 
I'm so excited for her too be here now and I actually feel prepared for her coming, I'm still anxious I won't give her everything she needs but I know il try my best and that's all I can do. 
Hope your all ok, not sure when il next be on as these flareups knock alot out of me but I'd love to hear from you all so PM me! 
Abi x


----------



## tlh97990

i totally didnt think about washing stuffed animals and bottles that is pretty much the only thing i havent done!! i think i started nesting last week and it hasnt stopped. i got my car detailed yesterday so its spotless for when she arrives (well if i keep it that way) but i was a smoker before pregnancy so i wanted to get it cleaned good since shed spend more time in my car than my boyfriend's. he smokes in his truck but we never smoked in the house so im sure shell be ok. we're getting car seat bases installed friday morning which is probably kind of soon but its the last time before the baby is due that this place is checking to see if theyre properly installed and will install for you so gettin it done now


----------



## pip7890

Really enjoying the discussions re notifying family of labour and birth. I just asked my OH whether he would be texting people when I go into labour (his family are 3+ hours away and mine 1+ hour) and he said "no need, I'm setting up a webcam with sound". :rofl: Hope he's joking!

My OH will be my birth partner. My best friend and SIL would both love to be there but it's important to me that OH and I share the experience. I've also made it clear that no-one gets to see WB until my son has met him. I want WB's mummy, da and big brother to have some bonding time before he gets passed around the visitors. 

I'm quite happy to have visitors but not so keen on the idea of them staying in my home. I want to focus my attention on my new son. 

When my first son was born I told the family that if they wanted to see him on Christmas Day they had to come to us. I spent far too many Christmas Days being told to choose one present to take with me and then spending the day trawling around the family. 

Pip x


----------



## you&me

The only person that knows my c-section date is my mum as she will be having Amber and taking Reagan to school etc.

We won't be telling anyone else, they will find out later that evening after he has arrived, and Reagan has been collected from school and told...and then my mum will bring the girls to the hospital to meet their baby brother...THEN everyone else will be notified of his arrival.

I got fed up last time of being sore, and everyone just wanting to see the baby and expecting to turn up as they wished and be fed and watered and entertained, so I have made it clear to hubby this time it will not be happening...people are welcome at the hospital after the girls have met baby and until we head home...but then I want a good week or two adjusting to us as a family of 5.


----------



## Huggles

I'm 30 weeks today!!! :D


----------



## you&me

:happydance::yipee: Happy 30 weeks Huggles!! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## notjustyet

Happy 30 weeks Huggles, you're 3/4's there! x


----------



## qwk

happy 30 weeks huggles! :D


----------



## qwk

oh i had a fun adventure yesterday - shoe shopping at 8 months pregnant... hilarious! i had obviously not really thought that shopping plan through ;) trying to lean over the bump and buckle boots... if it has not yet been done, they should put this in a sitcom.


----------



## Huggles

LoL, sounds amusing qwk! :haha:


----------



## Michieb

Happy 30 wks huggles!
Hope everyone is feeling well! :)
Officially mid-sept! Only 1 1/2 more months till November!!


----------



## tlh97990

i cant believe how close november is yesterday i was saying how half of september has already flown by and its starting to scare me because i'll technically be full term in 4 weeks!!!

I have my work baby shower tomorrow afternoon and i'm so excited for the ice cream cake :)


----------



## Huggles

ooh i love ice-cream cake - had one for my 30th birthday last year :D
enjoy the shower tlh!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 30 weeks Huggles! 

And Qwk, that is hilarious about the shoe shopping! I mostly stick to flip flops or slip on flats because anything that requires tying or buckling at this point is such a pain!


----------



## sherylb

I know some of you have little ones that are already head down. Did your hiccups move to a noticeably different point on your bump? Mine today are at the very bottom of my bump and then I had my legs pulled up I could feel them around my butt.


----------



## mummapie

Happy 30 weeks huggles!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 30w Huggles!

I know what you all mean about time flying by. Can't believe that in less than 8 weeks WB will be here. Scary!

I wear othotics in my shoes so buying shoes anytime is a nightmare. With swollen feet and an inability to bend past my bump I've had to rely on other people to put on and take off my shoes in shoe shops! What a palava! 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl - my boy has been head down for a few weeks now - I feel hiccups in various different places. Sometimes in my left side (he is lying along my left side - head down, back along my left side, feet up), sometimes low down on my bump (below and to the left of my belly button), and sometimes in what feels like somewhere between my butt and my cervix.


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/09/z4e7226533e6a0.gif

Abi, glad to hear you are doing okay despite some flare ups. :hugs: 

Sheryl, I also feel them super low, like near my pelvis and she is head down...its quite odd. 

Had my first childbirth class yesterday...kind of sets in the reality of the situation. She is coming soon!! Nice to see lots of other mommies to be...it was crazy, there were 13 couples and only us and one other couple was having a girl (there were two couples who are having surprises). Definitely a statistical anomaly. Its my birthday tomorrow...28. going out to dinner and karaoke tomorrow which will be a blast, but will have to get a nap in so I can last!! Also going to have a fun weekend trying to show the city to my SIL. We will go to a broadway show, so thats always fun!! :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sounds like such a fun weekend, Andrea! 

That is odd about so many boy babies in your class. I was suprised in my class that there were some moms due in just 4 or 5 weeks - meaning by the time the class is over they will be 38/39 weeks. Seems to be cutting it a little close to me!


----------



## fides

sounds like things are getting exciting for everyone!! a month and a half until November - woohoo!!

update: had my m/w appt yesterday, and the baby is certainly head-down!! :dance: Now i just hope he/she stays that way until it's time to drop. :)


----------



## wtt :)

At our child birth class, there were like 9 boys, 2 girls and 2 surprises. 
Happy 31 weeks Sheryl and Happy 30 weeks Huggles! :wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks everyone moving up today!

Happy Birthday for tomorrow DrGomps. 

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

is anyone starting to get really uncomfortable? i havent had too many issues throughout but this morning i started feeling nauseous and my back has been hurting terribly bad all day and feel like my bump got heavier over night!! im just uncomfortable and exhausted


----------



## fides

i am exhausted, but thankfully no longer uncomfortable - it's much easier carrying a baby that's vertical, lol. sorry you're uncomfortable, though. :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I carried Amber breech up til 36+4 when she turned...this one is head down, and what a difference it makes to how comfortable/uncomfortable it is!!

Happy Birthday DrGomps :cake:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy Burfday :)


----------



## Huggles

Happy Birthday Dr Gomps!!!
Enjoy the karaoke and dinner!
glad you enjoyed your first antenatal class :thumbup:



Mrs. AJ said:


> I was suprised in my class that there were some moms due in just 4 or 5 weeks - meaning by the time the class is over they will be 38/39 weeks. Seems to be cutting it a little close to me!

There's a lady like that in my hypnobirthing class - by the time we finish the course she'll be 36 weeks! I also feel like it's cutting it a bit close :wacko:


Fides - so glad to hear bubs is now head down! :happydance:




tlh97990 said:


> is anyone starting to get really uncomfortable? i havent had too many issues throughout but this morning i started feeling nauseous and my back has been hurting terribly bad all day and feel like my bump got heavier over night!! im just uncomfortable and exhausted

I find that I feel like this when bubs has a sudden growth spurt. It normally starts feeling better again after 2-3 days.


----------



## Michieb

Happy Bday Dr Gomps!! enjoy!!!!
Happy friday to everyone else!! :) Have a great weekend :)


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!! Should be a fun one!! I feel so loved after my surprise baby shower last night by my new york friends!! Got some excellent goodies including a highchair!! :dance: And now its my birthday and I woke up to a phone call to go pick up some flowers in the lobby. :D

Fides, so awesome that baby is head down...

TLH, hope you feel better soon!!

Robin, i will be 37 weeks when my class ends...there are a couple people who are cutting it close in mine...one with twins who was 32 weeks...but twins don't usually make it to term...definitely not to the due date. 

WTT..thats crazy that your class had so many boys too!! Maybe its a :blue: year??


----------



## tlh97990

we got our carseat bases installed this morning i'm so glad we took them somewhere to get it done because my car proved to be more difficult than expected!!

I have class then a couple hours of work and my baby shower at work today then a long weekend thank goodness im exhausted!!!


----------



## tlh97990

happy birthday drgomps i hope you had fun at your surprise shower!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday Andrea! Sounds like your surprise shower went well and your day is already off to a great start! :)


----------



## wtt :)

DrGomps said:


> WTT..thats crazy that your class had so many boys too!! Maybe its a :blue: year??

Maybe. Although my friend who's a neonatal nurse says there are generally more boys born at the hospital she works at :haha: 

Oh, and Happy Birthday! Have fun!!! :flower: :cake:


----------



## sherylb

Our hospital didn't want us to start classes until 32 weeks so we wouldn't forget what we learned. It's 4 weeks long so I will be 34+6 when we finish.


----------



## srm0421

Happy Birthday Dr Gomps!!!

I have been around just trying to Keep Kaylee in until at least October. I can not believe we will be having our babies soon.


----------



## sherylb

I found a great, inexpensive site to do birth announcements but I am pretty sure I am not allowed to say what it is. :( They are $.49 each for most designs plus you can request a coupon code for $10 off $20 purchase.


----------



## fides

DrG, happy birthday!

Sheryl, i'm using Walmart - they're 36 cents/each, or 33 cents if you get more than 80. No $10 off, though, so yours might be the better deal... Did you already pick a design? I've already picked out ones for boy and girl, lol!


----------



## tlh97990

my work shower went good thought id share some pics of a couple cute things madelyn got today!!


----------



## sherylb

Fides I hadn't though about Wal-Mart for them. They are a bit cheaper. I don't know how much shipping is for that other side either.


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good shower tlh - those presents are so cute!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

oooh, tlh you got some really cute things at your shower! I have my shower today, can't wait!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your shower MrsAJ! looking forward to seeing some pics!

Got my shower in 2 weeks :D

We did our maternity ward tour today. Really glad we went. The mw/nurse that took us around was lovely and answered so many questions. And the facilities are much nicer than i expected. I'm actually excited to go there now.


----------



## qwk

tlh - glad you enjoyed your shower and got cute things!!

mrs. aj - have fun at your shower! :)

huggles - glad the tour was helpful, i really liked ours too just because i can visualize the exact space now!

working on stuff for the nursery today - i can't believe how close we are to being done with it... finally!


----------



## notjustyet

I just went to my first baby shower and am absolutely shattered now! We had tea, cake, scones and finger sandwiches. All very ladylike and olden day English! https://www.clarencehouse-hotel.co.uk/afternoon_tea - this is where we had it. I stuffed my face and even brought home some for the OH (and me, when I can eat again!) 

The Mummy to be even gave me a gift, which was so nice and unexpected. She's due in 2 weeks so I probably won't be seeing her for a while, I don't know whether she'll want visitors right away or if I'll be able to visit then considering how close to my due date I'll be. Had such a good time!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Not long now for us mummies :)


----------



## mummapie

Is anyone going to have raspberry leaf tea? Or started it already? I've read so much about it that seems positive just wanted to hear your opinions. 
Hope all your weekends are lovely!


----------



## notjustyet

Yes I've started it now, been having a cup a day since 32 weeks. Am planning on increasing it as I go along and may even take the capsules nearer the end. From what I've read it tones up the uterus and helps it do what it needs to, so if I can help it along I may as well. I'll be drinking it afterwards as well to help shrink everything back down to size.


----------



## mummapie

That's exactly what I've heard too, anything to help I may as well try! I think I will get some to start at 32 weeks but mention it to my mw. Where did you get yours?


----------



## notjustyet

I stocked up early too. My sister had some clipper teabags left over that she got from Tesco so she gave me them and there was a deal on a few weeks ago in Holland and Barratt so I got some more from there. I actually really like the taste of it so I think when I start to drink more of it I'll be fine with just the teabags rather than capsules, plus I think the capsules are more expensive.

I can't believe how close to the end we're all getting, there will be birth announcements on this thread soon :shock:


----------



## tlh97990

is raspberry tea supposed to help start labor or just help the uterus be ready for it? i havent heard anything about this


----------



## you&me

I think this is the first bump photo I have taken this pregnancy :haha:

30 weeks...baby number 3.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks baby no 3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Perfect bump you&me! 

Are there any downsides to the raspberry leaf tea? Sounds interesting.

Had my shower yesterday and it was awesome! So much fun, and I can't believe how generous my friends are. Feeling very lucky and loved :) I'll post some pics once my friend emails them to me.


----------



## notjustyet

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregna...gyourbabysbirth/raspberryteaeaselabourexpert/

Here's an article that describes what RLT's supposed to do - basically it is used for toning up the uterus rather than starting labour that's why you start it at 32 weeks and not at 37 weeks. It is not scientifically proven from what I can see, but I'm giving it a go as I've had a pretty straightforward pregnancy. I wouldn't be using it if I'd had any complications, just in case.


----------



## bbygurl719

Just dropping in to say hi. had a rough weekend so far. me and oh had a funeral to go to. very very sad. i didnt kno the guy like my oh did so i was just there for support for my oh, mom and step dad. but after being on my feet for so long i wasnt a very good support person cuz all i could do was sit lol. I hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got some RLT I'm hoping to start drinking next week, as my pregnancy has been pretty straightforward so far (touch wood) - it's just supposed to strengthen the uterus and make it easier for it to do its job when labour starts. I've heard good reports from lots of people, and while it's not proven I might as well give it a go!


----------



## qwk

I think I've talked myself out of the raspberry tea.. I guess I can't see why I'd want my uterus more toned... I want it more relaxed and flexible! :haha: this is just based on my personal logic obviously ;)


----------



## Sun_Flower

The more toned it is, the better it is at contracting and getting the baby out... apparently?


----------



## mummapie

UK mummies tesco have clipper rlt on offer for only £1 :) im gonna get some incase the offer stops before i need it!


----------



## WannabemomV

Yippie 31 weeks.


----------



## mummapie

Happy 31 weeks!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi all, just checking in.. I've missed loads over the weekend!!!

Went to the fantasy fair on Saturday - brilliant :happydance: but boy am I paying for it now.. i can hardly move eek! my midwife would go mad if she knew I'd been on my feet for 12+ hours!

See you've been discussing RLT.. I won't be drinking it (cause it makes me feel sick lol) but I will be starting morning primrose oil capsules in a week or so :)


----------



## you&me

Nyn...when I look at your ticker it makes me feel way behind :haha: I can't believe some of us November mummies will be term in just 4 weeks...these babies really will start arriving anytime from now I guess!! (although I hope they all stay baking til 37 weeks at least!!)


----------



## Huggles

tlh97990 said:


> is raspberry tea supposed to help start labor or just help the uterus be ready for it? i havent heard anything about this

It is supposed to help tone the muscles of the uterus. So in theory shouldn't actually start labour.



you&me said:


> I think this is the first bump photo I have taken this pregnancy :haha:
> 
> 30 weeks...baby number 3.

Great bump! And happy 30 weeks!!! :happydance:



Mrs. AJ said:


> Had my shower yesterday and it was awesome! So much fun, and I can't believe how generous my friends are. Feeling very lucky and loved :) I'll post some pics once my friend emails them to me.

Glad you had a great shower!



WannabemomV said:


> Yippie 31 weeks.

Happy 31 weeks!


----------



## notjustyet

qwk said:


> I think I've talked myself out of the raspberry tea.. I guess I can't see why I'd want my uterus more toned... I want it more relaxed and flexible! :haha: this is just based on my personal logic obviously ;)

Haha, yes I like this logic! :haha:

Thanks Mummapie, I'll be stocking up too I love a good bargain!

I am completely lacking in energy today, I was up a lot in the night because of backache and heartburn so I've decided to work from home. Don't know whether this was a good idea or not as I probably won't get much done feeling like this and the first thing I did was get on here! Ah well, not long to go till I'm on mat leave and won't have to stress if I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## qwk

notjustyet said:


> I am completely lacking in energy today, I was up a lot in the night because of backache and heartburn so I've decided to work from home. Don't know whether this was a good idea or not as I probably won't get much done feeling like this and the first thing I did was get on here! Ah well, not long to go till I'm on mat leave and won't have to stress if I don't get enough sleep.

ugh I had a bad night last night too! Heartburn, and then I think I just didn't drink enough water yesterday or something and just felt like my uterus/abdomen was so tight and uncomfortable! Good luck workig from home! I love working from home :)

Congrats on all the weekly milestones!


----------



## you&me

Ladies with heartburn...get to your doctors and ask for Ranitidine (Zantac)

I had it in my pregnancy with Amber because I would wake at night and be sick with the burning, I started getting it quite bad again at night this time so doctor prescribed me it again...and no more heartburn, it is heaven :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 31 weeks Vanessa!


----------



## tlh97990

i just can't get comfortable at night anymore. i hurt and im constantly thirsty at night for some reason!!


----------



## Michieb

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend! :) Only 7 weekends left for me! :) We got a lot done this weekend! Floors are installed - closet is done and now its time to decorate the nursery - cant wait to its all finished!! 
im extremely exhausted - and passed the 170 lb mark?:(! I' up to 173 - I started at 114 so its a lot of weight to carry :( When people ask me my due date and i tell them its in November they look at me in shock like how will i gain anymore weight! I think i'll def pass the 180lb i went up to with my daughter :( 
Here's my 32 week bump - donnt know how i will get any bigger - my entire skin on my stomach is already so numb i dont even feel anythingwhen i scratch it!!
Have a great week all! :)
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/dadtrip006.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/dadtrip011.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, great shower gifts!! I get thirsty at night too!!

Robin, can't wait to see what you got for your shower!!

notjustyet, that place for tea sounds fab!!

You&me, gorgeous bump hun!!

wow, michieb, fab bump!! I have gained similar to you...are you going to BF?? I hope it helps the weight fall off fast. 

Regarding RLT...I have been taking organic pregnancy tea since first trimester which contains RLT. I am just upping how much I take and it hasn't caused any problems. Also I am taking evening primrose oil orally and have the actual oil to start using vaginally (I think around 36/37 weeks) for my perineum massage. 

Had a really busy weekend and realized that I am no longer able to run around the city all day with out great pain...its mostly due to a preexisting bad knee that has been exacerbated by all the hormones and extra weight I am packing these days...


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Dr Gomps :) Yes we did have similiar bumps/weight gain!! Mostly belly/baby! :) I am going to try and BF - but i also tried with my daughter and wasnt able to do it - milk didnt come in until about a week later and by that time she/I was used to formula so i just stuck with that - but i hope it works this time! fingers r crossed :) either way i did lose all the preg weight last time and even managed to lose an extra 15 lbs and keep it off - so hoping it works the same way this time! :0) Hope everyone has a great week :) My dad is visiting from NY this week to cook all the meals i have been craving - so i am excited/looking fwd to some extra pampering from my daddy!!!


----------



## Huggles

Great bump michieb! And it definitely does look like the weight is all baby - you don't *look* like you've gained weight in fat (not that i knew what you looked like before - but the rest of your body and face look nice and slim/trim and healthy) that's great and i'm sure most of it will come off soon after the birth.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. just popping in to say hi. great bump Michieb. i havent gained but 25lbs but i was tiny to begin with and everyone keeps saying i look like im ready to pop and my mom doesnt think my belly can get any bigger lol


----------



## tlh97990

i've gained about 50 lbs and its all pretty well stayed in my belly, boobs, and butt. my grandma told me i need to quit eating because of the amount of weight i gained but i figure i don't have gestational diabetes or any other complications so i'm just making sure my baby is getting enough food in there :) i feel better gaining over the recommended amount than under!


----------



## wtt :)

beautiful bump, Michieb! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bump michieb!


----------



## sherylb

I love being able to stalk my registry. I just switched what I wanted for my high chair yesterday so I figured I would have to get it and it's been reserved as purchased.


----------



## DrGomps

^^Sheryl, I loved doing that too!! After having two showers my registry is pretty bare!! :haha:

tlh, don't diet while your pregnant...doctors definitely don't recommend that...I know we can lose it!!

Micheib, wow a week later!! I definitely want to try to BF. HOpe it comes quickly and isn't too frustrating. I also have formula though...


----------



## sherylb

My friend gave me so much of the big stuff that now I just have my chair (which I think my aunt got) and my monitor (which I will get 10% off of if I wait till October 10th for my Amazon discount).


----------



## fides

RLT? i just started about a week or two ago, but i'm using the cheaper loose leaf, so it's kinda weak when i drink it.

weight gain? I'm up THIRTY pounds!! All of that is since the beginning of 2nd tri, which is crazy! I looked at my notes, and i'm actually 50 pounds heavier than i was one year ago b/c i lost a lot of weight during the 1st pregnancy (gained it all back right away, and then some, though). Anyone feel like they can't believe how much they weigh?! It's pretty scary - i feel like a cow!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, I am right there with you on the weight gain. I've gained 30 pounds total, and I only gained one pound by 14 weeks, so pretty much all of it is since 2nd tri. Yikes! I am up to 190 now, which is unbelievable. I am seriously hoping to avoid going over 200 pounds, but I suppose if it happens it happens.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel so much better that you guys have gained that much too sorry but it makes me feel better lol i was 182 when i went to the doctors last time and almost cried i'm hoping to stay under 200 which im thinking i should with only about 6 weeks left but i eat like a pig so who knows!


----------



## repogirl813

i weighed 200 when i got pregnant so they set my max weight to be at 215, though i've not reached it cause i lost weight in 1st tri from morning sickness, i feel like i'm gonna be in trouble i gained 4 pounds last 3 weeks putting me at 204 right now hoping to not reach the 215 though.


----------



## qwk

Your bump is amazing michieb! And I agree it totally looks like any weight is bump-concentrated :) 

I think I did the opposite of almost everyone else and gained all my weight at the beginning.... I gained I think nearly 20 pounds by 20 weeks, but have only gained like 3 pounds since then, somehow. I even asked the midwife about it as I was concerned that I had only gained a pound since 27 weeks, but she said that's just how some people gain, and the little guy is measuring just fine (two weeks ahead actually) so nothing to worry about. :shrug:


----------



## Huggles

I've only gained 4kg since pre-pg, which i think is about 9lb.
But I was overweight to start with.

I lost 2kg in first tri, and then started gaining fairly steadily from around 20 weeks. I tend to average around 1lb per week.


----------



## you&me

Huggles, I too have gained about 9lbs, but was overweight when started due to still carrying baby weight from Amber.

My midwife and consultant appointments are now 2 weekly...seeing midwife today and going to ask about if I can have delayed cord clamping/cutting with a c-section.

Hope everyone is keeping okay.


----------



## Huggles

Good luck at your mw app you&me!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm not too sure what I was pre-pregnancy, but going on what I THINK I was, I've put on around 20lb, which isn't as bad as I thought it'd be, but bearing in mind I've still got 7 weeks to go yet... lol!


----------



## mummapie

I don't even know what I've put on and I dread to think!!


----------



## tinnkx

Hi all! I had no idea this thread exsisted..I'm due 4th nov, first little girl, have two handsome boys, feel very blessed but starting to feel really anxious.. Nursery is painted but no furniture yet, oh and I haven't packed my hospital bag yet... This bump definately feels the biggest although I'm measuring 31 weeks at just under 34.. Can't sleep either!! Anyway, nice to meet you all!! Xxx


----------



## Nyn

hi tinnkx! I'm also pregnant with number 3 and first girl :)

looks like I've put on lots compared to you guys! I've put on 13kg so far!!! eek!!! that's about 28 pounds... oh crap!!! gonna be another 2 years till I lose it all poooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Michieb

Welcome Tinnx! Hope you are feeling well! 
I'm same as you have nursery painted but no furtinure yet working on that now - we had to remove carpet and put in new floors which we just finished last weekend :0)
No hosptial bag packed yet and have to wash all the baby clothes - but I'll save that for last as i didnt buy that many maternity clothes this time around so i need to use it and cant have it waiting in my hosp bag!
Dr Gomps - yes i was dissapointed first time around - just assumed i could breast feed and never really though about formula - but i tried and tried and there was no milk - a week later i became engorged - my breasts tripled in size but by then was too late - i had already stocked up on formula - bottles - etc - so i didnt bother switching at that point - but i will try again again lets see what happens - but this time i will be prepared for both - and know not to "expect" anything :) truly i think it worked out for the best - my daughter was a good eater and i dont think i would have kept up with her schedule - and since i went back to work 6 weeks later the formula really worked out!!

Happy week to all :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Talking about weight gain. Ive gained somewhere between 20-25 lbs and mojority of it was in the first trimester. I was gaining a pound a week. now its slowed down. i think im only gaining maybe a half a pound a week if tht!


----------



## DrGomps

I don't even want to say how much I gained...its astronomical...I really don't understand how because I am pretty active and don't eat THAT much. :shrug: I feel like my body is retaining everything. :( These last few weeks I have been gaining 2 lbs a week. I just hope I can lose it all in a timely manner. 

welcome tinnkx!!


----------



## notjustyet

Oh my God, I've put on 31 lbs!! 4 lb of that was in the last week, what the hell have I been eating?!! I lost half a stone in the first tri due to sickness so have actually put on 38lbs since week 10. It looks like it's mostly bump though and I have massively fat feet at the moment so I think it must be water retention too. I so hope breastfeeding works for me and the weight drops off - I'm getting married next June and don't want to look like a whale!!


----------



## fides

welcome, tinnx!


----------



## tlh97990

i try not to stress out about losing the weight. I figure at least we're gonna have healthy babies because we keep them well fed :haha: but i'll stress about losing the weight when i can actually do something about it..until then i will continue stuffing my face :)


----------



## notjustyet

TLH I completely agree, none of this weight gain is stopping me stuffing my face! I've never had a problem with my weight before so I guess once baby gets here I'll go back to my normal diet, but until then if baby is hungry I'll eat! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

i've noticed if i haven't eaten in a few hours Madelyn starts kicking the crap out of me so bad that it hurts and once i eat she settles down so its her fault if im fat afterwards lol


----------



## Nyn

re breastfeeding, I'd highly recommend reading the book 'Breast is Best' if you'd like to BF. I was given it while pregnant with ds1 and it's brilliant. I already knew I wanted to BF, but it really answers any and all questions you might have about all aspects of BF and helped me out a lot along the way :)

It's a really personal decision to BF or not and baby will be fine no matter what :)

BF is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most though. It's such a special time for Mummy and baby, I love it!! ds1 was a born feeder and I was lucky with that, I struggled with ds2, he had such trouble latching properly for about 2 weeks.. if I'd had him as a first baby it would have been harder I think, but as I'd already done it once that made it easier. 

eek all this talk is making me so excited about meeting Leia!!! can't believe I'm full term in 3 weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

tlh97990 said:


> i've noticed if i haven't eaten in a few hours Madelyn starts kicking the crap out of me so bad that it hurts and once i eat she settles down so its her fault if im fat afterwards lol

:rofl: me too!


----------



## Nyn

Michieb - your bump is fab hun!!! and I like the look of the pool behind you too!! :)


----------



## wtt :)

Nyn said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> i've noticed if i haven't eaten in a few hours Madelyn starts kicking the crap out of me so bad that it hurts and once i eat she settles down so its her fault if im fat afterwards lol
> 
> :rofl: me too!Click to expand...

me three :haha:


----------



## mummapie

I think we should have a "november 2011 mummies- losing the baby weight" thread for when we notice how much we've eaten over the last 9 months :;)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Mummapie, I would totally be down for that!


----------



## mummapie

I think it would be a plan to keep each other motivated, and we can all stay in touch (as much as possible with all these lovely babies keeping us occupied)


----------



## Michieb

Nyn said:


> Michieb - your bump is fab hun!!! and I like the look of the pool behind you too!! :)

Thanks Nyn! ;). The pool has been my salvation...only place I don't feel my weight! And me four if I dont eat for a bit, baby reminds me that hes hungry...and wont stop until I am eating! 
I think the thread would be a Great idea I hope we all keep in touch after babies so we can watch them grow and see how we are all doing ;)


----------



## tlh97990

i agree we should all keep in touch to see how much our babies are growing and how much we're (hopefully) losing!

So where i live we don't really have shopping options unless you drive an hour to the city we have a walmart and thats it. it sucks because theres not really options for baby shopping unless i do it online. My OH's sister just had a little girl in the beginning of August and she asked if I wanted her to pick anything up for Madelyn from Carter's baby when she comes down to visit in a few weeks. I asked if she'd pick up a winter coat or coverall type thing since Madelyn will be born in the almost winter season. She bought one and is refusing to let us pay her for it but its so cute and im so excited. i wish they made one big enough for me :haha:


----------



## alybel

tlh - that outfit is so cute!!

I have been pretty busy here with school holidays starting this week, only goes for two weeks but it has coincided with a mini heat wave so getting lots of sunny weather. I have all three kids booked in for swimming lessons every day this week so have been busy doing that, shame none of my togs fit me so have to wear shorts and t-shirt in the pool. They are loving it though. Also working every night still, luckily it is just from home so dont have to leave the house.

Only 5½ weeks to go!!


----------



## Huggles

wow nyn - happy 34 weeks, and eek, only 3 weeks to full term! That's so soon!!!

gorgeous outfit tlh! :cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks everyone!

I was already around 35lbs over my ideal weight when I fell pregnant. Since then my net gain has been 8lbs. I think I probably lost weight in first Tri from the nausea and vomiting. Since the GD diagnosis I've cut out sugar, sweets, cakes, biscuits etc (all the things I planned to gorge on whilst I was on maternity leave). Any weight loss from that has probably been offset by the baby's own weight gain. I think I'll put on maybe another 7lbs before baby arrives as I get less mobile with the SPD. By my reckoning I'll want to lose around 50lbs by the time baby reaches his first birthday. 

Is anyone likely to be having an induction or was induced previously? I'd be interested in hearing any tips to help things along. 

Back to the hospital for me today. I'm averaging 3 hospital appointments a week now - oh joy!!!

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Love the idea of a thread for us to keep in touch and get each other motivated for losing this lovely baby weight! :)

michieb - I can just imagine how amazing it must be being able to swim like that. I've been to the pool a few times and used ours (on the few days it's been hot this summer!) and it's heaven!

tlh that outfit is so CUTE!!!! and that's so sweet of your sister in law :)

alybel gosh it sounds like you're busy hun!!!

pip, I was above my normal weight too when I got pregnant.. still needed to lose about 5kg from ds2... have got to start walking to school after baby is here to get some exercise!! wow 3 hospital visits a week is keeping you moving! hope everything's going ok.. can't be easy being on such a restricted diet!!

re induction - I was induced with my first, for no other reason than I arrived at the hospital in extremely early stages of labor and when they offered to 'help things along' I didn't know any better and went for it - wasn't a great experience for me, but I was really clueless about labor and how to handle it so that didn't help either. If you are going to be induced, I'd really suggest using Morning Primrose Oil to help soften and ripen your cervix - that's bound to help a lot. :) And also maybe go and read through some induction stories.. lots of girls on here have had really positive inductions :hugs:


----------



## you&me

My midwife appointment yesterday didn't go to plan...I ended up in hospital after she sent me there :growlmad:

My BP was way high at 150/100 and babies heartrate wasn't too happy...So went in for monitoring and they admitted me, started me on tablets, and had me on the trace machine on and off, baby wasn't showing accelerations when moving...but as the day went on and the tablets lowered my BP he became much happier...so at 11pm I begged them to let me come home.

Got to go back in this morning for more monitoring, the registrar said he wanted me in 3 times a week for a trace and tests...I personally think that is crazy and he panicked due to my history, so am going to ask to see my own consultant this morning and re-look at that care plan!!


----------



## pip7890

How scary you&me. Hope you get some reassurance this morning. :hugs:

Thanks Nyn. I'll do that (re induction). As for the restricted diet, dare I say it I actually do feel a lot better for not having lots of processed crap in me. I miss the idea of chocolate but the fear of hurting my baby is much greater. 

My son was 7lb2oz born and by the end of the first week post-delivery I'd lost just under a stone so hopefully I can do the same again this time. We live in a beautiful hilly market town and so I'm planning to get out and about with the pram and do a couple of hours walking every day - it will be good for me and good for baby. I'm also hoping to breastfeed if I can. I was reassured the other night that when I "hand milked" my breasts I got three drops of colostrum from the left and one from the right. I'm hopeful this is indicating that some ducts are still intact post-op.

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

shame you&me, that sounds a bit scary. Glad the pills worked to lower you bp though and that baby got more active as a result.


----------



## notjustyet

You&me that must have been annoying to have been there all day but at least they got your BP down and baby moving a bit better, that's the main thing.

I'm up for the weightloss thread! It would be good to keep in touch and see how everyones doing. I can't believe we're talking about afterwards already! I just checked and this thread has been going 7 months now, it's so close!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep im up for weight loss thread :)


----------



## Nyn

you&me hope everything's ok hun!! sound scary :hugs: keep us updated!!

I can imagine what you mean Pip, would probably do me good to be put on a restricted diet!


----------



## qwk

you & me - ugh, so sorry you're going through that, hope your consultant is helpful!

nyn & tlh - congrats on 34 weeks! i think dr. g is 34 weeks today too :)

afm, i'm having some concerns about my left hand/arm. the past two nights it has been extremely painful in my forearm whenever i wake up in the middle of the night - last night worse than monday night. there's a big vein swollen up near the back of my hand too whenever i've been sitting or lying down normally (if i lift it up, the blood runs back away from my hand and it doesn't look all weird anymore). so i will probably be calling the doctor/midwife when they open just to see if they want me to come in. i figure it is just either a swollen/varicose vein or related to the awful carpal tunnel i've had for weeks... but there is a little voice in the back of my head that keeps reminding me it could be something more serious  we have a home blood-pressure cuff and my BP is low (normal for me), so that is a good sign.

already have a dermatology checkup this morning so this day may end up being a bust due to medical appointments!


----------



## Huggles

hope the dr/mw can shed some light on your arm/hand paid qwk :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

i can't believe i'll be "full-term" in 3 weeks and due in 6 weeks its starting to get so real!! has anyone ever been told the gender of their baby and later found out they were wrong? i've only had one scan at 20 weeks other than at 9 weeks to date my pregnancy. the ultrasond tech looked from the front and the back and said girl but im still worried this baby is gonna pop out and be a boy!


----------



## Michieb

you & me hope you are feeling better and everything works out!!! nyn & tlh happy 34 weeks!!! I'm trailing right behind you!!
QWK know how you feel - have had really bad carpel tunnel - even when i am driving my entire arm goes numb :( And when its not numb it is so hard to use my left hanad to write - open a bottle - or do anything that involves squeezing :( Hope you make out ok!

As far as inductions - i was induced with my daughter - i was 1 week overdue and there was no signs of labor - no dilation - no effacement - anyways - induction was rough - also she was back to back - and after 18 hours of trying to get her out - i ended up in an emergency c section - there was bloood in my urine and she was under distress - it was ok though at that point i was ready to just get her out!! Good luck and hope all goes well!
Hope everyone is feeling well!! I am exhausted :( And really cant get comfy anymore when i sleep - and am just tired! :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

You & me, that sounds scary, I am glad things improved and they released you. Hope all goes well today! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Happy 34 weeks tlh!

tlh - re gender - my cousin was told at 4 different scans (by the same doctor) that she was pg with another girl. Then suddenly at her 32 week scan the dr realised it was actually a boy!!! :shock:
(and it did turn out to be a boy)

I'm not really sure how they can make that mistake though - i've seen scans of both my boys and there's really no mistaking it. I can maybe understand on a really early scan (like 14 weeks), but by 20 weeks there really isn't much doubt if you're looking in the right place.

Do you have a potty shot from your 20 week scan? Maybe you can upload it if you do.


----------



## sherylb

As far as I know we are still starting our childbirth classes tonight. The stupid hospital hasn't called back to confirm time and where we are meeting. 

I apparently chose the now top selling video monitor that's selling like hotcakes. I did find it for 40+% off on one site but it says it's out of stock so I am going to call them as soon as they open this morning and see if I can order it at the sale price.

Update... bummer. The guy (who had a thick indian accent) said that they expect them to be back in stock possibly the end of this month or the first week of next month but the price will likely change and he's not sure if it will go up or down so I can't order it now. I have to check frequently to see if it's back in stock.


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your classes tonight sheryl! Hope you manage to get confirmation from the hospital about the time and venue.

And fx'd you can order the monitor at the sale price!


----------



## Nyn

qwk hope everything's ok with your hand!

I've had lots of u/s during pregnancy and each time I ask them to confirm it's a girl lol! don't worry, if at 20 weeks they said girl you can be pretty sure they were right! I agree with Huggles, post a pic if you have one! x


----------



## notjustyet

Qwk I think I would be getting that checked, but hopefully it's something normal that is just another beautiful symptom of pregnancy! :hugs:

I don't know about the gender scans as I'm team yellow but I would imagine it would be very rare for them to tell you the wrong sex.

AFM - I had a midwives appointment this afternoon and baby is head down now! I thought s/he was as my heartburn has eased up (still taking the gaviscon like sweets but now it's working) so I was right yay! :happydance:

So since I'm home early, I've made some chocolate brownies... heaven!


----------



## Huggles

yay for baby being head down notjustyet :happydance:
And yum, chocolate brownies!


----------



## k8y

If any UK Mummys havent taken advantage of the asda huggies deal I would defo reccomened it... Register withthe baby club and you get a voucher for a free huggies newborn starter kit... You can print your voucher twice... Go in and you get the box and get OH to get the other one for you... inside you get a pack of newborn nappies and a pack of huggies pure wipes... so thats two packs of nappies and two packs of wipes for free !... THEN on the inside of the box is vouchers for £2 off nappies and £1.00 off wipes... The huggies pure are on offer for £1.00 so you can get another 2 packs of these for free... and then the nappies are £3.71 (or there abouts) so with the £2.00 off voucher you get them for £1.71 so for like 4 quid... you get 4 packs of nappies and 4 packs of wipes !!!!


----------



## DrGomps

You&Me, so scary about your BP, glad all is well now. :hugs:

Qwk, sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel.:hugs:

I am having a huge problem with my knee...all the hormones has made my bad knee from previous surgery/injury back to how it felt pre-surgery. Each step is painful. :( Really hope all will be back to normal afterwards!!

Pip, I really admire how little you gained and your restricted diet!! We can just continue this thread as a dieting /parenting thread. I hope to continue chatting with you ladies!! :D 

3 weeks for me until full term and I will then I will try to naturally start labor. :D 2nd childbirth class tonight...time is going fast and slow at the same time. I think its just hard because of the pain and everything getting really uncomfortable. Think Josephine is lower as I have been feeling some pain in my grown and movement in my cervix (really weird). ALso, she grew ATON this week...bump is hugely different...will post a pic later.


----------



## WannabemomV

tlh97990 said:


> i agree we should all keep in touch to see how much our babies are growing and how much we're (hopefully) losing!
> 
> So where i live we don't really have shopping options unless you drive an hour to the city we have a walmart and thats it. it sucks because theres not really options for baby shopping unless i do it online. My OH's sister just had a little girl in the beginning of August and she asked if I wanted her to pick anything up for Madelyn from Carter's baby when she comes down to visit in a few weeks. I asked if she'd pick up a winter coat or coverall type thing since Madelyn will be born in the almost winter season. She bought one and is refusing to let us pay her for it but its so cute and im so excited. i wish they made one big enough for me :haha:
> 
> View attachment 268362

I bought this in White for my Yellow baby! So cute and Oh So Soft!


----------



## WannabemomV

I am trying to catch up with the past history on here. It sounds like a lot of us are around the same weight. I almost died last time I went to the doctor and he told me I was 180 pounds. I have gained around 18-20 this preg. I Never would have thought I would get up to 180 pounds in my whole life. Oh well- I'm growing a Baby. I love the idea of the losing weight thread after our babies are born!
I too have carpal tunnel. My knuckles are so swollen and bruised looking my rings won't even go over my knuckles. I am offically tearing the toilet paper off before bed cause its so bad at night I can't pinch the TP to pull it off. Oh well- I will survive and can't complain because I will be getting a beautiful baby out of it..
I have attached a picture of my poor swollen hand with my wedding rings that Won't fit on anymore. 
The picture of me in my unders is at 29 weeks. Excuse the laundry on the floor and the Unders.
The final 2 are of me at 31+1 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Carpal.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









week 29c.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









week 31c.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









week 31b.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## qwk

WannabemomV said:


> I am offically tearing the toilet paper off before bed cause its so bad at night I can't pinch the TP to pull it off.

haha this is so me. and what a good idea - i end up kind of taking the roll off and spinning it between my palms to get TP off in the middle of the night as my fingers just will not function  i'm concerned about my ability to do my job in the next month or so as i spend all day on a computer typing, etc.!

and thanks for all the thoughts ladies, i have an appt in a little bit to go get checked, the nurse thought it was just probably swelling/carpal related, but better to get checked just in case.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Looking fab Vanessa!! My engagement ring also no longer fits, though my wedding band does (barely) because it is a quarter size bigger. I have to admit I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Michieb

Great bump pics wannabe! My belly looks a lot like yours! and i havent worn my wedding rings since april!! My hands are killing me and the swelling is just crazy!!


----------



## WannabemomV

I am on the computer all day at work as well. Either typing or calling people on the phone. My right hand is always worse towards the end of the work day. I am finished work Oct 28th but I am hoping to get a note from my OB to say I am on "sick" leave until my due date and then I will start Mat leave once the baby is born!


----------



## DrGomps

vanessa, looking fab! Sorry to hear about the swollen fingers...I am so glad that I at least dont have that...but my feet get so swollen by the end of the day (just starting this week). Its nuts!! 

Qwk, that sounds so difficult, not being able to use your hands. :hugs: Hope they can find some sort of remedy. 

Here is my bump this week compared to last...looks like a growth spurt and a bit of a drop...what do you ladies think?? Fx'ed this means my little lady will come earlier rather then later!! 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/GrowthSpurt-33-34Weeks.jpg


----------



## tlh97990

ill post a pic of my 20 week ultrasound when i get home from work tonight so you guys can give me your opinions!!!


----------



## Michieb

Definite growth spurt dr Gomps! and belly button looks a bit lower! Looking good! :)


----------



## Huggles

Happy 34 weeks DrGomps!
Very definite growth spurt! Great bump pics.
HAve you tried strapping your knee? Maybe the extra support from strapping would help?

Great bump pics wannabemomV!
Sorry your hands are so swollen and sore.


----------



## Nyn

wannabemom - gorgeous bump pics!!!

drgomps - that's a definite growth spurt hun! wow! and a definite drop too :happydance:

Tonight it feels like Leia is turning her head side to side.. it's really really uncomfortable and a bit painful down by my bladder and on my cervix! ouch!


----------



## WannabemomV

Wow Big growth spurt. Thats awesome


----------



## Huggles

Nyn - I swear mine did that yesterday afternoon! Or boxed my cervix or something. i actually winced 2 or 3 times. Was so relieved when he stopped!


----------



## qwk

definitely see that growth spurt and drop dr. g! cool!

went to the doc, she confirmed what i suspected, which was just that i'm swollen, it's carpal tunnel, it sucks, it hurts and there's not much i can do about it ;) she felt around for blood clots and didn't find any so no more serious problem lurking most likely, which was all i wanted to check.

also got to resched my appointment that's supposed to next week for the _next_ week when i'm 35 weeks... and after that one i think i have my strep b test and start going once a week! :thumbup: had to believe!


----------



## pip7890

Forgot who asked about wrong gender but I was told something like: if you're told at your 20w scan it is a girl then there is an 82% chance it will be a girl at birth, whereas it is more 99% for a boy. Not sure where those figures came from though.

I do know someone who was told at 20w scan that she was having a girl, bought all the girly stuff and it was only when she was scanned during early labour that they discovered it was a boy! He's a very healthy 8w old now!!

Pip x


----------



## fides

notjustyet, congrats on baby going head-down!!

qwk, sorry about the carpal tunnel. :hugs:

Guilty of an impulse buy today (well, i did have a gift card) - i had already received the matching hats, mits, burp cloths, and receiving blankets from my Target registry, but i hadn't registered for these sleepers, so i bought a set:

https://img2.targetimg2.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/24/13245415.jpg


----------



## qwk

so cute fides, i love the sleeper-pajama things :)


----------



## tlh97990

i cant find my ultrasound pictures anywhere im worried that they got thrown away because i have no clue where else they would be :(


----------



## mummapie

Qwk sorry to hear your uncomfortable with carpal tunnel, at least like you said, its nothing more!
Omg fides they are adorable! I love froggys :D
Oh tlh! i really hope you haven't and its just baby brain that means you can't remember.

As for me my OH's snoring tonight has been unbearable, I wanted to hit him with my book lol. then he stole all the duvet so I had to practically fight it back from him. All this sleep deprivation is like baby boot camp... That's all really, needed to moan somewhere and my phone was in easy reach!


----------



## fides

TLH, i do hope you find them!! 

mumma, hope you get some sleep. that's funny, though - in our relationship, i'm the one who snores... :blush:


----------



## you&me

I am the snorer too...only when pregnant though :blush:

Hope all of you mummies with Carpal Tunnel get some relief soon.

Great bump piccies ladies :thumbup:

My BP is behaving and baby is happier :happydance: the pills are making me feel awful as they bring the BP down, but all worth it to keep him in there baking, and hopefully as the week goes on and my body adjusts/slows down I will feel like I'm not being sucked down a drainhole :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous sleepsuit set fides! :cloud9:

sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel qwk, but glad it's nothing more serious :hugs:

mummapie - I also had to fight for duvet last night!

You&me - really glad to hear your bp is behaving. sorry you're feeling rotten on the pills, but as you say, anything to keep bubs in there a bit longer.

AFM - 31 weeks today :happydance:
I'm really struggling to get comfy at night lately. I go to sleep nice and comfy, but from the early hours of the morning i start waking up with a sore hip / shoulder / something, and then i struggle to get comfy again and back to sleep :(
Baby was really wriggling loads yesterday though - he actually stuck his foot about 2-3cm out of my stomach yesterday! It was totally freaky but oh so cool LoL It's like there's an alien in my belly :haha:


----------



## Nyn

qwk sorry about your carpal tunnel :( but that's good news it isn't anything more serious!

fides - gorgeous sleep suits hun!!! too cute!

mammapie hope you get more sleep tonight hun. OH stole the duvet last night too.. and he hangs on to it tightly too lol! When he snores I can be quite rough with him lol.. first turning his head side to side.. then pinch his nose if he continues.. he never wakes up lol!

Huggles I'm having real trouble sleeping too :( I have found that the only way I'm comfy-ish is with a normal pillow (don't know why but this pregnancy I just can't sleep with my prgnancy pillow!).. lie on my side with the bottom leg straight out and the top one on a pillow. With my whole body leaning over towards the pillow. the mw said this is a great postion and I find I sleep longer like this than just on my side, where I kept rolling over onto my back :/ Also can't sleep without my nose spray and antiacid next to me these days!

OH gave me a fantastic massage last night :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

I really struggled to get comfy with my pg pillow earlier on, so never bothered using it (except to watch tv on the couch - super comfy for that!). But since hitting 30 weeks, i've taken it back to bed. But i don't use it properly, like from the head, down, under bump, between legs etc. I use it like i use it on the couch - in a half moon shape so it goes from my one hip, up round my head, and down to the other hip. I then have my 2 normal pills under that, so basically my head is on 3 pillows, the one side goes down my back which stops me rolling over onto my back, and the other side is in front which stops me rolling too far forward. I sleep in a very similar position to what you describe, but i was finding i was rolling too far forwards and both squashing my bump (baby used to protest rather strongly), and my shoulders were getting sore from rolling to close together.
Now i've added a couch cushion between my legs as well - my side of the bed is starting to look rather interesting! LoL
It is super comfy to start with, but after about 5 hours either the hip or should i'm lying on gets really sore, like htere's not enough blood getting to it, so i turn to face the other side in the same position. But i don't sleep as well on the other side. Then i roll onto my back for a while (with half the pg pillow under half my back so i'm kind of slightly raised on the side and my head/shoulders are also raised due to being on 3 pillows. Then i get uncomfy like that so go back to my original position!
But with all those pillows there's just no turning without waking up. And of course the duvet gets all tangled as well LoL


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I spend most of the night shifting from one side to the other - I'll get comfortable for about 10 minutes and then have to switch sides. I'm sort of semi-conscious when I do it so I don't get the best night's sleep, but I must manage to squeeze in a few hours of unbroken sleep somewhere because I'm not massively tired in the morning :)


----------



## qwk

Mummapie - ugh The snoring thing sounds too familiar!

And nyn, I've started having sleep issues as well - in part from heartburn/carpal tunnel and in part from DH snoring (he also happens to have some weird congestion thing going on which makes it worse!)

I have basically started waking up every 2 hours, almost on the dot. Wake up, pee, try to get settled back in. Repeat. And repeat. And repeat. 

I had read about this, but didn't think it would start so soon!


----------



## acoro

Can relate to the sleep issues! I couldn't fall properly asleep until 4 this morning :sleep:

I honestly think crappy sleep, frequent waking during pregnancy is nature's way of preparing you for breastfeeding/night feedings :haha:


----------



## notjustyet

:hugs: I'm with all you ladies who can't sleep - I'll get to sleep on one side propped up with a load of pillows under my bump to stop my back from twisting and with another pillow in between my legs to stop my hip from hurting, then will need a wee an hour later so will have to drag myself out of bed, then will not be able to get back to sleep because of the heartburn so will have to chug a load of gaviscon... ah well, it'll all be worth it in the end!

Has anyone started packing their bag for the hospital yet? It seems like I shouldn't even be thinking about that yet but actually it's only 6 weeks till my due date :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

This is seriously the year of the boys in childbirth classes. We have 8 couples - 6 boys and only 2 girls.


----------



## Huggles

wow sheryl - that's crazy that there's so many boys!

notjustyet - I've had an "emergency" hospital bag packed and in my car since 20 weeks. But my situation is somewhat different to the norm.
I reckon I'll only be packing my proper maternity hospital bag at around 36 weeks.


----------



## sherylb

I figured I would start packing some stuff in my bag after my shower. I still need to go shopping for some of it. But I have a list on my desktop of things that I intend to be in the bag in case I don't have it packed in time and DH has to pack it.


----------



## notjustyet

Waiting another couple of weeks makes sense, then it's not like I'm jinxing it! Although I can definitely understand the emergency bag in your situation. I'm going to copy and at least have a list of things for my OH just in case. I haven't bought any of the boring things yet anyway like big knickers and maternity pads, they can wait till 36 weeks as well!


----------



## notjustyet

My 34 week bump pics :happydance: Don't really think I'm growing that much, although my measurements according to the midwife are fine. How have I put on 31lbs?!! It can't just be my fat feet!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0450 (433x600).jpg
File size: 188 KB
Views: 0









SAM_0448 (464x600) (425x550).jpg
File size: 201.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tlh97990

i packed my hospital bag 2 weeks ago just because i kept feeling like i had so much to do before i had her so i figured it was once less thing to worry about!!


----------



## wtt :)

i'm finalizing my hospital bag(s) list :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I haven't packed my bag yet, I figured I'd wait until around 36 weeks or so.


----------



## Huggles

great bump pic notjustyet!


----------



## Michieb

Great bump not just yet!!
I havent packed either - waiting till as lonig as i can lol :) I'm a procrastinator!


----------



## sherylb

Home from my 32 week checkup. I hadn't asked how she was measuring until today and found out she is only measuring at 30 weeks. Using the actual dates from charting she should be measuring 31. So he (dr) only expects her to be 6-6.5 pounds at term (perfect for me because I have a narrow birth canal). I also found out because I don't have proof of how she was measuring when I had my sonogram at 21 weeks that the hospital policy will not allow me to be induced unless it's an emergency. *sigh*


----------



## DrGomps

sheryl, I guess thats good that she is a bit smaller in your situation. better then measuring huge like my baby!! 

Great bump notjustyet!

I have been sleeping fine until recently, the frequent bathroom trips take a toll as well as my cat meowing all night. Plus its harder to get comfy, even with my FAB pregnancy pillow.


----------



## Nyn

gorgeous bump notjustyet!! I can't believe my weight gain either... and I've been sort of careful this time round too.. boo!!


----------



## sherylb

My high chair was just delivered. Are you ladies waiting to put them together since we won't need them until they are a few months old? It's the one I picked out after reading tons of reviews so I am itching to put it together.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've already got my highchair put together and in place in my kitchen. Maybe it seems silly, since I won't need it for a while, but really the months will probably fly by and it might be harder to find a moment to put it together while watching after the LO.


----------



## tlh97990

mine didnt require much assembling but its one that leans back so an infant can sit in it as well even though i dont see much of a reason for that yet. it folds up flat for easy storage so its just sitting in her room for now!


----------



## Huggles

We don't have a high chair yet. I'm pretty sure we'll only buy one after baby is here as he's unlikely to use it before at least 6 months old.


----------



## Nyn

go ahead and put it together :) exciting!!

ours is already up as ds2 uses it still (it's one of those evolving chairs they can use for years.. just have to put the baby straps back on it for LO when the time comes :)


----------



## mummapie

I got given a high chair second hand so that's one less thing to buy :)
My friend also got us a mobi-seat which we will be using a lot over next summer I think.

Hope everyones doing ok, I'm finally single digits, yay!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 31 weeks mummapie!


----------



## Sun_Flower

32 weeks for me today :) where on earth has the time gone?


----------



## Huggles

Happy 32 weeks sunflower! :flow:


----------



## you&me

Happy new weeks everyone!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks!!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 31 weeks Amelia & baby Reuben,

Happy 32 Weeks Rachel and baby Erin. :flower:

I have a highchair already assembled...it folds flat so its just in the kitchen waiting. :D


----------



## Michieb

I'm 33 weeks today! :) Yahoo!! :) 7 more weekends to go :)

Happy "#" weeks to everyone :)


----------



## pip7890

Can't believe some of our babies will be here in just a few weeks. So exciting for us all - and scary too! 

Off for my 32w growth scan on Monday. WB's getting so big now we can only see little parts of him in any one view!

Pip x


----------



## Evale

Hi everyone! I love hearing all the updates!

You're right Pip, all these babies are getting ready to arrive....remember when they were all poppy seeds?!

I had a growth scan a few days ago and LO measured in at 4 lbs 10oz... that was 51st percentile..not bad for my "GD". I have to get scans, biophysical profiles, and non stress tests every week from here on out..overkill I think. 

My endocrine doc said he felt an enlarged thyroid which had me scared until my bloodwork for that came back normal.....AND they have been sending me to the Cancer Center because I have a high white count and very low lymphocytes...but after three visits and a ton of bloodwork they are just shrugging their shoulders too...told me to come back in December because they couldn't figure it out! (not too exciting to you ladies I'm sure, but had to get it off my chest :)

Despite all this I feel just fine, think I just get weird stuff during pregnancy :)

Also just had our offer accepted on a new house..closing date estimated to be Nov. 1st, that should be interesting!

That's my news! I wonder which Chrysanthe-mum will have the first baby of the group??


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats to everyone reaching their weekly milestones! Not long now!

Evale, all those tests sound scary, but at least everything is looking okay for now. And congrats on having the offer accepted on the house, how exciting!

I can't wait to see who has their baby first, won't be long now :)


----------



## Michieb

Good news all around Evale!! So glad your tests came back ok and that you are getting your new house!!


----------



## Nyn

Evale congratulations on the house!!!! :happydance: and that's great that so far so good with your GD x

Happy new weeks everyone!!!

Am getting so psyched!!! can't wait for it to be 'time'!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Happy 33 weeks michieb!

Evale - sorry you're having to have so many tests. But really glad they're all coming back clear. Awesome news about the house!


----------



## tlh97990

so last night i was up from midnight until 4am having contractions. they hurt so bad i was in tears but never got closer than 20 minutes apart so i didnt find it necessary to call the dr or go to the hospital. no more contractions since then just one very exhausted pregnant lady i didnt sleep at all last night then worked all morning and went grocery shopping right after work! luckily OH went shopping with me so i didnt have to bend or reach for anything..the last couple weeks hes been great about going to the store with me and doing all the manual labor! i was worried bout that cuz the first time we went grocery shopping together we didnt buy anything because he was making me mad throwing random stuff in the cart no matter how much it cost or if we'd ever even need it but now hes just my silent partner which i love :)


----------



## Nyn

sorry about your contractions tlh :hugs: hope you are doing better today!

it's 3:30 am here... booooo!!! can't sleep...got tonsilitis.. feeling osrry for myself :( pooo!!


----------



## Leopard

32 weeks now and so excited; congratulations to all the other soon to be mummies.


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear about the contractions tlh :hugs:
hopefully they stay away now for a bit.

Hope you feel better soon nyn :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

31 week bump :D
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## you&me

Perfect bump Huggles!!

Hope you feel a bit better Nyn.


----------



## Nyn

lovely bump huggles :happydance:

happy 32 weeks Leopard!!

happy 33 weeks Michieb!!

Managed to get a few more hours sleep last night, but am feeling really rough today :( gonna have an easy saturday!


----------



## qwk

happy weekly milestones sunflower, michieb, mummapie, and leopard!

evale - sorry you've had to go through all that :hugs: hope everything continues to go well though! and wow, closing on a house, congrats!

good luck with your growth scan pip :)

tlh - hope the contractions lay off.. i've been having a lot of tightness and stuff too (not sure if that is BH or what) that make it very hard to sleep!

we have our maternity photographs today as long as it doesn't rain!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh, sorry to hear about the contractions. I am glad they've stopped, and hopefully stay away! 

Nyn, I hope you are feeling much better soon. 

Lovely bump, huggles!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your maternity shoot qwk! Hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## DrGomps

happy 33 Weeks Micheib,
Happy 31 weeks leopard!

Huggles, love your bump!!

Evale, glad all the tests came back normal and your LO is growing fine. Hopefully its all just a fluke from the changes during pregnancy. :hugs: Yay for selling your house...do you have a new one all picked out?? 

tlh, sorry you had a rough night. Glad they stopped. I have been getting so much pelvic pain/pressure that I worry that I might go into labor soon...but I think its just my baby dropping. 

qwk, yay for photography!! I Can't wait to see the pics (if you are going to share).


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huggles said:


> enjoy your maternity shoot qwk! Hope it doesn't rain!

Yes, hope the rain stays away...though stormy skies can make for beautiful pictures :)


----------



## sherylb

I am ecstatic that my shower is tomorrow. Still waiting for a lot of items to be marked on my registry but I'm sure people are shopping last minute because that's how it is around here.  I just insist on being on the ball on stuff like gifts off registries and being on time unlike most of the area.


----------



## Huggles

i'm excited for you for your shower tomorrow sheryl!
can't wait until mine next week as well!

Looking forward to pics of all the gifts you get!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

So much going on in here!

Is anyone getting "omg I'm going to have a baby soon" panics or is it just me :rofl: I still can't believe I'm pregnant!!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

i'm not quite getting those pip, at the moment I'm like "omg, I'm really 31 weeks! :shock: "
I keep thinking i'm still in the 20's :haha:


----------



## pip7890

I think it's because I know I'm going to be induced if he's not here by 7 November. Instead of thinking well he'll be here in the next 10 weeks or so, I know he'll be here in 6 weeks! Eek!! I've still got tonnes to do.

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

i'm also working on the assumption that my son will arrive on 10/11 november (38 weeks) as that's when my stitch comes out - so that's just another 7 weeks to go!
(and i just know i'm going to be very disappointed/impatient if he DOESN'T arrive then LoL).

I reckon after my baby shower next weekend it'll all suddenly feel very close as then we'll have most of the stuff and will have added pressure to make sure we actually hurry up and buy the last of the stuff we need! I always put off buying "until payday", but it's like we now only have another 2 paydays to go! And i almost don't want to count the end oct one as that feels like we're leaving things too late - which means we must get everything next weekend!!!


----------



## pip7890

I know exactly what you mean Huggles. We've got pretty much everything we need (except more cloth nappies) but it's just stacked on the spare bunk bed and on top of the wardrobe. We're putting baby in with us as ours is only a 2 bed house at present and DS is almost 15! 

The corner of the bedroom we've earmarked for baby needs to be cleared and then the cot bed and mattress collected and assembled. It doesn't sound like much to do and my OH says "don't worry we've got almost 7 weeks left - plenty of time!". I have to remind him that I'll be working full-time for another four weeks and I don't plan spending my two weeks before baby arrives clearing bedrooms and setting up furniture! In real terms we have 6 more weekends to get everything done!!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

It's interesting you also count it in weekends - meaning that weekends are the only time you can actually get stuff ready for baby. That's how we tend to think as well. And we are just so busy on weekends lately - since mid-august we have been busy every single weekend and it will continue until mid-october (just random things - usually involving family/birthdays/friends/etc). Only the second last weekend in October is free (unless our friend invites us all over for cake for his birthday - but his wife will have just given birth so he might not), and then the last weekend in october I will be free but dh will be playing airsoft. That leaves only the first weekend in november! I'm determined to make sure we have NO plans for that weekend as it might be our last chance to make sure everything's ready for baby!

Time feels like it really is running out fast when I count the number of weekends available to actually DO stuff to prepare for baby!


----------



## pip7890

Exactly! That's how our weekends have been for a while now. 

I've actually asked OH if he and I can go on a date when I'm 36w so that we can have a proper, grown up meal and conversation before baby arrives!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Sounds lovely! Hope you can do that!


----------



## tlh97990

me and OH are having our dinner tonight. were worried about goin into labor early and want a night for us!!


----------



## mummapie

Potentially have a place to live in the pipeline! Two bed and in our price range (literally just though!) It's just been completely redecorated and we would only need rent upfront no agents fees or deposit. We just need to view it, its empty now and the landlord is basically sat there with it on a plate for us. I'm trying not to get too excited because obviously things don't always go as planned. Please keep your fingers crossed and us in your prayers that we get this place!


----------



## finallyready

Hope everyone is doing well! This is the first weekend in the last 4 that I haven't had to go anywhere! I am enjoying a very lazy Sat afternoon. It feels wonderful to just Veg and do absolutely nothing. Just got a call from the store that 2 out of 3 furniture items have arrived for the nursery, hopefully the other item comes this week, then we can set up the nursery. I have my first baby shower tomorrow too! So that will also be exciting. Then on Tues I have my first OB Appt. (In Canada, if you don't go with a midwife, you can stay with your family doctor until 30 weeks - then you change care to an OB) so I'm excited for that. 

How long are you ladies planing on working until? I am struggling trying to determine my end date at work. I am thinking Nov 16...and I am due Nov 22. But don't know if that is pushing it or not?


----------



## tlh97990

i dont think thats pushing it to be honest because i plan on working until the day i go into labor unless i get put on bedrest. my work has been awesome and helping out with some of my work so im not running around as much as i normally would. i am terrified that i'll go into labor at work though but id rather go into labor there than at school!


----------



## sherylb

I am so sad knowing that Kristin can't be induced at 39 weeks. I know she will really only be 38 weeks then and should be due 11/24 so she may end up being a December baby which would be close to a month later than I have been saying all along. :(

My shower is tomorrow. I am seriously hoping that people are getting registry items at BabiesRUs (which is local) and just not marking them off on Amazon. I have to finish cleaning up the house before noon tomorrow so that I can switch gears and focus on my shower while the guys have their party at our house.


----------



## Michieb

Great bump huggles:). I'm working until 11/10 and c section is 11/11. Don't want to waste any time w/ out the baby.... Only 6 weekends left which is crazy, and soo much to do! Hope everyone enjoys their showers! Good luck with the house mummapie! 
Hope I didnt miss anyone's news.. I think I caught all the pages...
Hope everyone is feeling well :)
As for me if one more person tells me I look like I am due at anytime, about to pop I will kill them! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your shower today sheryl!

As for work - i am technically due on 24 nov, but my stitch is being removed on 10 nov so i am assuming things will start happening then. So my last day at work will be 1 nov. I work a 4 day week so get every wednesday off. So wed will be 2 nov and my usual day off, and my leave will start on thurs 3 nov, one week before stitch removal and hopefully labour.

My one colleague worked right up until 40 weeks, but she did have about 3 weeks off from app 35-38 weeks due to the office closing over xmas. My friend is currently working until 39 weeks (end of this month) but has just had a week off after dr booked her off for really bad flu. But she's back at work now for the last 2 weeks.

Good luck with the house mummapie!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: im working until 11 october and than thats me done for a year :happydance:


----------



## alybel

I'm working up until 31 october, c-section is booked for 1 nov. Luckily I work at home so don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## tlh97990

so some of us will be full term in a little over 2 weeks..it feels like just yesterday i was peeing on a stick scared to death of having a baby..now in a few weeks shell be here and i couldnt imagine loving her more than i already do!


----------



## repogirl813

it's getting close for everyone, will be exciting when the birth announcements start getting posted!!!


----------



## qwk

Good luck checking out the place mummapie! Sounds promising :) I don't envy you ladies dealing with moving during this time though... But I reeeeally hate moving ;)

I think most of us Americans with our pathetic maternity leave policies generally work really close up to the date in order to maximize time off with the little one. If that wasn't my goal though I'd probably stop working around 38 weeks - I'm only 33.5 but have gotten increasingly uncomfortable  as i think we all have! :haha:

AFM - waiting for my fingers and hands to revitalize (stupid carpal tunnel) so I can finish sewing Q's pre fold diapers! I'm aaaaaalmost done, will be glad to check that off my to-do list!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. srry havent been on in a few. the person next door to us moved out and its a 3 bedroom and cheaper rent. so we are going to be moving next door. as of right now we are getting it all cleaned up and painted because the guy lived like a pig. But anywho yesterday i had a surprise baby shower. it was amazing so many people showed up. i had at least 50 guest. my mom did a fantastic job setting it up. i thought it was on oct. 8th lol. which is actually the day of my nieces 6th bday party. i got so much stuff its crazy. i will post pics when my mom sends them to me. like i said it was a surprise and i had no clue so i didt bring my camera. my mom took all the pics on her camera and one of my good friends took pics on hers. opening all my stuff i found the outfit i want to take lil miss Aaryella home in. its a sweat suit. its got sweat pants and a long sleeve shirt and its got a button up jacket. its got the girl cat off of aristo cats movie for kids (dont know if i spelt that right) after having my shower im so excited for her to be here. i hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## bbygurl719

32 weeks
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fab bump Amanda, and that is awesome about the surprise shower! Post pics. 

Sheryl, have fun at your shower :)

I'll be working through the end of October, can't wait to be done!


----------



## Huggles

great bump bbygurl! And yay for a surprise shower! Glad you got lots of nice stuff.
Awesome news about the flat next door being bigger and cheaper. Hope the move across goes smoothly.


----------



## mummapie

Marie from aristocrats?! Cute! Good luck with the moving :)

We got our place too, I'm so pleased! Not too stressed about moving... yet! We have the keys now so tomorrow I'm moving all Reubens things and kitchen stuff and measuring up for curtains!


----------



## diz

we've just had an offer excepted on a house! I'm so happy!


----------



## bbygurl719

the moving wouldnt b too bad if i would feel sick than feel better than sick then better. im going to a walk in clinic tomorrow to make sure its nothing serious since it keeps coming and going. the last time that happened i had bronchitis. and it hurts to cough pregnant. plus i kno its tmi but if she sitting on my bladder and i start cough i leak it sucks and i want it to go away..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Diz! lots of moving going on!


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone experienced menstrual cramps lately? mine just started about 30 minutes ago and keep getting worse and i feel like LO moved more up under my ribs. i'm hurting bad thats all i know but i dont want to call the doctor when i have an appointment tomorrow afternoon


----------



## sherylb

Home from my shower and from getting my glider at Wal-Mart. Kristin's room is a huge mess but I will fix that tomorrow. Dh and I are too tired to take the glider out of the box now. I am doing great to put a pizza in the oven for him for dinner. He starts his new job early tomorrow.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on the house diz! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon bbygurl :hugs:

tlh - keep an eye on the cramps. If they form a pattern, and especially if they get to about 10 min apart (with regular pattern), then call your mw/dr. If there's no pattern though then it could just be practice labour. Hope they feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

Look at all this moving going on! This definately is a good week for us all.

bby i know how you feel with the leaky business, its so horrid, i had a coughing fit the other day and then was like :| crap. i felt like a 3 year old. i hope you start to feel better soon too.

Whats a glider sheryl?


----------



## Huggles

I *think* a glider is like a rocking chair - but it glides forwards and backwards instead of rocking.

https://www.babyfurnituredirect.co.za/images/rocking_glider.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Just like Huggles said but in different colors.  Enjoying my glider now.


----------



## tlh97990

my cramps were constant for a few hours then finally went away i go to the doctor this afternoon so ill ask him. i feel like i need to write down a list of the thousands of questions i have for my doctor!


----------



## Huggles

Definitely write down your questions tlh!
Once you walk into his office your mind will go blank (well, mine does anyway).


----------



## Meldy84

Hi Just popping in to see how all you fellow november mums to be are feeling

I am suffering from sleepness nites due to hip pain and sore backs

hope everyone is well

x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Had an uneventful doctor's appointment today. All seems to be going well, and now i'll be going every two weeks.


----------



## WannabemomV

Good to hear about your doc appointment Robin. I had my first one at goin every 2 weeks on Friday.. Baby is still measuring BIG so my doctor is sending me for another Ultrasound. He wants me to get it done within the next 2 weeks because I start seeing the OB on Oct. 6th. He also booked me with him in 2 weeks time so he can keep up with my progress of the pregnancy. He said he doesnt' want to be kept out of the loop! So Good thing is- I get to see my baby again. Bad thing is- My baby is BIG. He said because my blood sugar is fine the only issue is Delivery of a BIG baby! He and his nurse were laughing saying "Lets hope its Big Long wise and not short and FAT" He even asked if I was positive of my dates. But when I went for my 20 week u/s at 20+3 the baby measured 20+3. And and if I was sure there was noly one in there. I said after 4 u/s's 2 being done at the hospital and 2 3d ones I was pretty sure there is only one in there. Just a Big one!


----------



## sherylb

I am the opposite measuring 2 weeks behind. Is the doctor that didn't want to be left out of the loop like your regular family doctor?


----------



## WannabemomV

Yes. He is so great. He was like- You were my patient before the preg and will be after the pregnancy so I want to know exactly what is going on with you and this baby. He is an amazing doc- I am very lucky to have him.
My gf was measuring 1 week behind and she ended up having her baby 3 weeks early and he weight 7 pound 4 ounces..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, I've definitely heard that the measurements can be quite off. I've heard of women measuring more than 2 weeks ahead and and expecting a 10 pounder, but ending up with a 7 pounder. According to my doc as long as you are measuring within 2 weeks of your due date, that is considered normal. But at least you'll get to see baby again!


----------



## acoro

I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead and my OB is not concerned at all. My first two babies were not big at all but baby boy #3 has been estimated close to 5 lbs at my scan two weeks ago. My OB said "it is only an estimate". Since my glucose etc is normal I'm just going with it. Hopefully I can deliver naturally again.


----------



## sherylb

WannabemomV said:


> Yes. He is so great. He was like- You were my patient before the preg and will be after the pregnancy so I want to know exactly what is going on with you and this baby. He is an amazing doc- I am very lucky to have him.
> My gf was measuring 1 week behind and she ended up having her baby 3 weeks early and he weight 7 pound 4 ounces..

Gosh I hope she at least comes in November and not December. I would be ok with having her at around 38 weeks though because that's when she will be gestationally 37 weeks. I have a friend that was due the 15th of this month that is being induced tomorrow because that boy just doesn't want to come out. He is going to be a very big baby.


----------



## Michieb

I was also meauring 2 weeks ahead at my last appt - but Dr didnt say anything
My daughter was pretty big 8lbs 14 oz - and i feel much bigger this time around - but we'll see how big he is :)
My belly button is killing me - keep having sharp pains - like daggers running through it - and all the skin around it is either numb or feels like i have really bad sun burn which i dont - so to me - i definitely feel belly has gotten bigger!
Hope everyone is well - Happy Monday!


----------



## DrGomps

wow lots going on!!
Sheryl, can't wait to see pics of your shower and your finished nursery!!

Amanda, yay for a surprise shower how sweet!! Bump looks fab!!

TLH, sounds like BH or contractions, hope they ease up and your little princess can stay in a bit longer to reach term!! 

As far as maternity leave, I am starting mine October 22nd. :D I will be 38w2d I believe, but since she is measuring a head she could come early so I wanted to try and at least have a little bit of time to prepare mentally for her arrival!!! So 4 more weeks of work for me!! (less then that actually and this week is a short one due to the Jewish holiday).


----------



## sherylb

Andrea -- there are pics from the shower on my mom's facebook. You may be able to see them because I am tagged in them all. I think it will be at least this time next week before the nursery is finished because it's a huge project to put everything away and get it washed right now. Hubby started his new job today so he won't be hanging the 2 pieces he made until this weekend most likely.


----------



## tlh97990

went to the OB today and everything seems ok according to him. i go back in 2 weeks to get the streb test done and he said he will check my cervix then to see if im dilated at all then its every week until shes here. i cant believe i only have one more two week span between doctors appointments!!


----------



## you&me

My belly is measuring 4 weeks ahead :haha: they have written it all over my notes after last week's hospital admission...I know baby is a pretty good size anyways from my 4 weekly growth scans.

Hope everyone is okay...a few more days then we can say 'we are having babies next month!!'


----------



## Nyn

Great bump pic Amanda! and glad you had a great shower!

yey diz congratulations on the house!!! :happydance:

tlh - my bh contractions have started to hurt a bit - like menstrual cramps. It's probably your body starting to get ready. Always worth getting checked out though.. .x

Hi Meldy! I'm not sleeping either :( grr!

Glad all is well Mrs AJ! x

I've got an appointment with my gyno this afternoon which I'm looking forward to as I've had lots of bh the last 2 days and I'm still sick :( it's gone down to my lungs now so cough cough cough! ah the fun of it!

I got out my boy's baby stuff last night and took out what can be used for Leia - was a bit emotional lol! got it all washed now and ready to be ironed :)

:happydance: and I'm 35 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Happy 35wks nyn! :)

Hows everyone? were on the home stretch now girlies :)

on sunday we can say were due next month :)


----------



## Huggles

Mrs. AJ said:


> Had an uneventful doctor's appointment today. All seems to be going well, and now i'll be going every two weeks.

Glad everything's going well :thumbup:



WannabemomV said:


> Good to hear about your doc appointment Robin. I had my first one at goin every 2 weeks on Friday.. Baby is still measuring BIG so my doctor is sending me for another Ultrasound. He wants me to get it done within the next 2 weeks because I start seeing the OB on Oct. 6th. He also booked me with him in 2 weeks time so he can keep up with my progress of the pregnancy. He said he doesnt' want to be kept out of the loop! So Good thing is- I get to see my baby again. Bad thing is- My baby is BIG. He said because my blood sugar is fine the only issue is Delivery of a BIG baby! He and his nurse were laughing saying "Lets hope its Big Long wise and not short and FAT" He even asked if I was positive of my dates. But when I went for my 20 week u/s at 20+3 the baby measured 20+3. And and if I was sure there was noly one in there. I said after 4 u/s's 2 being done at the hospital and 2 3d ones I was pretty sure there is only one in there. Just a Big one!

Glad to hear your family dr wants to stay so involved.
My boy is also measuring big. At his 21 week scan I think he measured fairly spot on, maybe a day or so ahead. But at my 28 week scan he was measuring a little big, and then at the 29 week 3D scan he measured almost 2 weeks ahead (according to weight). Interested to see what he measures on thurs at my 32 week scan. Dr doesn't seem at all concerned though - i think they're happy as long as it's within 2 weeks either side of your dates.



Michieb said:


> I was also meauring 2 weeks ahead at my last appt - but Dr didnt say anything
> My daughter was pretty big 8lbs 14 oz - and i feel much bigger this time around - but we'll see how big he is :)
> My belly button is killing me - keep having sharp pains - like daggers running through it - and all the skin around it is either numb or feels like i have really bad sun burn which i dont - so to me - i definitely feel belly has gotten bigger!
> Hope everyone is well - Happy Monday!

My baby also keeps pushing on my belly button and it hurts! I swear one day he's going to push so hard it's going to pop outwards! Sometimes I actually feel to check it's still in LoL.



tlh97990 said:


> went to the OB today and everything seems ok according to him. i go back in 2 weeks to get the streb test done and he said he will check my cervix then to see if im dilated at all then its every week until shes here. i cant believe i only have one more two week span between doctors appointments!!

Wow, can't believe you're so close to the end already!



Nyn said:


> I've got an appointment with my gyno this afternoon which I'm looking forward to as I've had lots of bh the last 2 days and I'm still sick :( it's gone down to my lungs now so cough cough cough! ah the fun of it!
> 
> I got out my boy's baby stuff last night and took out what can be used for Leia - was a bit emotional lol! got it all washed now and ready to be ironed :)
> 
> :happydance: and I'm 35 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon and happy 35 weeks!!!


----------



## qwk

Nyn, ugh that sucks, I'd hate to have a cough on top of all of this other stuff! and happy 35 weeks!

I can't believe how many of us are measuring big! It kind of makes me think it's not that meaningful, if you know what I mean! Q measured two weeks ahead overall on his last ultrasound, but then by fundal height I think I've always been nearly spot on. :shrug: I have this really strong feeling that he will arrive a week early-ish, but I imagine a "hunch" is not considered good medical science ;)


----------



## Huggles

I don't think the weight measurements are all that accurate. When my dr does my scans my measurements often only put me 3-4 days ahead (i think he does weight + femur length + head measurement or something like that). But then i chart the weight on an online average weight and fetal length chart, and he weighs about 2 weeks ahead of what he should. But when i look at a totally different chart done by a different company, he's usually spot on. So i think there really is a big variation in the average.


----------



## k8y

Anyone else had enough? I want my body back ! it hurts. :( 

If this baby comes two weeks early like my 1st then I only have two weeks left yay !!!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

wow k8y - just 2 weeks! Can't believe how close to term you all are!

I'm not quite ready to say i've had enough yet - I'd like him to cook for at least another 2 weeks, preferably at least another 4, but I am starting to feel achey and look forward to after the birth when my joints no longer ache.


----------



## DrGomps

so who wants to wager who in our thread will be first?? I have my money on K8y then mummycat, then nyn, tlh...me, dawn ann, joey...

my friend went in for a scan to measure how big her baby was around her due date and it was pretty accurate. But I guess size doesnt necessarily tell you when you baby will be born or not. I hope my daughter is a bit early since she is measuring so big. F'xed!!!


----------



## acoro

k8y said:


> Anyone else had enough? I want my body back ! it hurts. :(
> 
> If this baby comes two weeks early like my 1st then I only have two weeks left yay !!!!!!!

I'm definitely ready to be done same as you BUT i'm no where near ready at home or work to go early so I'm hoping he stays in til 40 weeks :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

OUR NURSEY SO FAR! I HAVENT PUT THE FURNITURE UP YET AND I NEED TO CLEAR THE NON BABY SUFF OUT AND FINISH THE BOARDER BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS:thumbup:

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1354/nurseryon2.jpg

[IMG=https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4527/nursery3.jpg][/IMG]

https://img88.imageshack.us/img88/403/nursery2n.jpg

https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9829/nursery3s.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the picture says 'a journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step'


----------



## Huggles

ah babyhopes - once again i can't see your pics :(
well done on getting it almost finished though. I love that quote!


----------



## mummapie

Phew moving is exhausting! Midwife tomorrow morning and a lazy day, I've made so many phone calls in 2 days haha. 
I meet the mw tomorrow who will (hopefully) be delivering Reuben :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Aw, Babyhopes, I can't see the pics either :(. But yay for getting the nursery almost finished! I'll have to check on my computer at home to see if I can see them. 

Mummapie, good luck with the new MW!

K8y, I can't believe you are so close to term! We are sure to end up with at least a couple of October babies from this group, soooo exciting!


----------



## fides

wow - so much to catch up on!

Happy xx weeks to those marking milestones - we're all past 30 weeks now, right? i think...

LOVE all the bump pics - you ladies look gorgeous!!

I don't know about you ladies, but I'm SOOO happy that FALL is finally here!! We're now in the season that all of our babies will be born in - yay!!!

My birthday was the first day of Fall, so it's easy for me to remember when Summer finally ends, ha ha! My husband took this picture of me on my birthday - the new snood i'm sporting was one of his birthday gifts - it's sooo comfy!! It was a nice day - he took Friday off to spend time with me, and we ate out twice - such pigs, lol! I didn't cook all day.

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/P9230006.jpg

Hope everyone is doing well!! I read through the last dozen pages or so, but i can't remember anything right now - lack of concentration, anyone?! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

is that better:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







nursery on2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









nursery2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









nursery3.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

ooohh, gorgeous!!!!!!! LOVE your nursery!


----------



## k8y

babyhopes2010 said:


> is that better:thumbup:

gorgeous nursery :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

babyhopes2010 said:


> is that better:thumbup:

Yes! And I LOVE it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks i havent finished it yet i need to put furniture up.the room is huge! but have only finished a corner lol decor is done though :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

i love the words on the wall its beautiful!!!

I am completely sick and tired of being pregnant but i see it that ive dealt with 35 weeks of being miserable most of the day i can deal with another 5 weeks. As much as i want her to come out now i want her to stay in until shes healthy


----------



## notjustyet

Just checking in :hi:

Had such a tiring few days, I had an engagement do on Saturday in my home town so stayed over at my Mums. Staying out late is harder than it used to be, then having to look after OH when he's hungover wasn't much fun either! Then yesterday I had a long day of brain work (trying to finish prosecution reports before I finish work, I REALLY don't want to be there any more) followed by a massive walk with the dog - I was trying to clear my head but ended up knackering my body. Then more of the same today, but with a sick dog and my works leaving lunch. Then tonight I was due to go to an antenatal class covering exercise in pregnancy, massage in labour and relaxation techniques but I got back from work too late :cry: will have to wait till next week for OH to learn how to massage me properly!

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant... feels good to vent though!!

Love the nursery babyhopes, and how great that you have so much space. Mine is tiny! 

Glad you had such a good birthday Fides, and it's fine to be a pig when you're pregnant!

Dr G I don't know who I think will be first yet, but I reckon I'll be one of those left till the end frustrated and overdue! There will definitely be some October Mums but it won't be me, can't wait to hear who it is though!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy belated birthday Fides!


----------



## Huggles

mummapie said:


> Phew moving is exhausting! Midwife tomorrow morning and a lazy day, I've made so many phone calls in 2 days haha.
> I meet the mw tomorrow who will (hopefully) be delivering Reuben :D

Good luck with your app tomorrow and hope the mw is nice!



fides said:


> My birthday was the first day of Fall, so it's easy for me to remember when Summer finally ends, ha ha! My husband took this picture of me on my birthday - the new snood i'm sporting was one of his birthday gifts - it's sooo comfy!! It was a nice day - he took Friday off to spend time with me, and we ate out twice - such pigs, lol! I didn't cook all day.
> 
> I read through the last dozen pages or so, but i can't remember anything right now - lack of concentration, anyone?! :)

Glad you had a good birthday and yay for eating out twice in one day!
I love all the colourful nappies in the background - that's kind of how mine will look when i have them all! :D
Great bump as well!

As for concentration - i can only remember what i wanted to say about each post if i hit the multi-quote button and then respond one by one LoL



babyhopes2010 said:


> is that better:thumbup:

Yip - now i can see them! Looking great so far and that quote looks awesome!
We're also getting a quote for the wall - i'll be paying and placing the order officially on thurs (payday) and then it takes 2-3 weeks to make. We've chosen the quote "A wee bit of heaven drifted down from above - a handful of happiness, a heart full of love".



notjustyet said:


> Just checking in :hi:
> 
> Had such a tiring few days, I had an engagement do on Saturday in my home town so stayed over at my Mums. Staying out late is harder than it used to be, then having to look after OH when he's hungover wasn't much fun either! Then yesterday I had a long day of brain work (trying to finish prosecution reports before I finish work, I REALLY don't want to be there any more) followed by a massive walk with the dog - I was trying to clear my head but ended up knackering my body. Then more of the same today, but with a sick dog and my works leaving lunch. Then tonight I was due to go to an antenatal class covering exercise in pregnancy, massage in labour and relaxation techniques but I got back from work too late :cry: will have to wait till next week for OH to learn how to massage me properly!

Hope you get some rest soon :hugs:


----------



## abi17

Nice too see your all doing well. It's not long now! Looks like my little princess will be here the end of October. Two women on my NCT class due around the same time as us have had there babies both boys. There's only 6 on my course so I'm hoping she will stay in for at least another 2-3 weeks! 
My treatment is going well still on clexane injections. I hate injecting myself but it's either I do it or I'm in hospital till she's born. 
Sorry I missed your birthday fides, happy belated birthday. 
Babyhopes- i love the nursery its cute. 
Hope your all well, i no i dont get chance to get on here much but i try and read what your all up too  
Abi x


----------



## Nyn

thanks for all the well wishes girls... am having a bit of a hard time... I've really not slept now for 4 days so I feel kind of delirious and floaty lol... luckily OH is at home right now cause not sure what I'd do otherwise! still feeling sick, but at least it doesn't seem to be getting worse! here's hoping I sleep tonight!

Saw my gyno today and she gave me a little scan which was lovely. Didn't really see much though as Leia STILL has her hands in front of her face lol! she's measuring a few days behind and is estimated to be 2.3 kg!! (5 pounds). She was happy with everything and I've got an appointment for a monitoring in 2 weeks (routine over here to do one at 37 weeks). :happydance:

love the nursery pics babyhopes!!

good luck for your meet with the mw mummapie! hope she's nice!

k8y can't believe you're so close!!! my bets are on you to be the first one!! :happydance:

fides you look gorgeous! you are really glowing :) and happy birthday! x

tlh - me too!!! I'm sooooo ready for her to be born, but I really do want her to cook as long as she needs to! wish I could speed up the next few weeks!!

notjustyet gosh you sound busy hun! sorry you missed your class :( can you OH give you a massage anyway? I've been getting mine to do them for ages now :)

abi - injecting doesn't sound fun hun :( hope everything keeps going ok!

As for who's going to be first? My bets is 1. K8y and 2. DrGomps :happydance:

My sister wrote me an email and said that she'd love Leia to come around her birthday (which is the 12th Nov) - I said that's a lovely thought hun, but I bloody well hope she doesn't wait that long haha! I'm kinda hoping for an end of October baby! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

i never knew we had a multi quote button! LOL thanks for that! :D
Anyway, nothing new from my side just been nesting a little and feeling more tired. Wish it would cool down over here soon! 
oh and my keyboards not working right so cant type too much as i have to re-type everyword almost lol


----------



## fides

i didn't either until she mentioned it, then i hovered over it next to the quote button. :dohh:

As for babies coming early or late, this pregnancy makes me a first-timer in the live birth department, and first-timers are generally late, but that's fine with me - i don't want it here before it is ready to come. I'm just hoping not to get to 42 weeks b/c that's when they want all that extra monitoring.

As for who will be first in this group, i'm thinking either one of the moms who are now due in October, or maybe someone who is due like around the 5th or 6th and is surprised with a really early baby at 38 or 39 weeks. Just my guess - looking forward to seeing what happens! :dance:


----------



## alybel

My ob this time doesn't measure fundal height/belly size and just takes a guess by feeling the baby. She says that my baby feels "average" but luckily she sends all her patients for a growth scan and mine will be next week so I get another look at the baby :) So excited as I have never had a scan after 20 weeks before, really hoping the baby isn't too squished up so that we might see something good with the 3d pics.

My previous ob who I saw with my previous three pregnancies always got a tape measure out and measured fundal height. With my first baby I was usually about 3 cm ahead (born 8lb3oz), 2nd baby was about 6 cm ahead (born 9lb11oz) and 3rd baby I was always 8 to 10 weeks/cm ahead (born 10lb6oz)!!! He never was worried about it though and I made it to my c-section date each time which was around 39 weeks without going into labour so the big fundal height didn't mean an early baby for me. 

Time seems to be dragging along so slowly now...


----------



## Huggles

Glad your app went well Nyn - and what a great weight!

Wow alybel - hope this baby doesn't follow the trend of your others where each is bigger than the last!


----------



## notjustyet

Oh yeah, I've just found that multi-quote button too! :dohh:

Nyn, glad you got to see your baby again, sounds like everything's going well for baby but sorry you're feeling so rough :hugs:

I do get OH to give me massages but he's not very good. With nice big hands he should be better than he is so I think he just needs a few pointers! Luckily the next class is on Monday so hopefully will make it, otherwise we'd have to wait until 6th November for the next class and I'm hoping that's too late!

I'm getting all my stuff together for my maternity bag now so that I can pack it soon, I might be needing it in a few weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

aw hope your OH gets some good pointers on Monday notjustyet! is he keen to learn? x


----------



## Leopard

Pretty excited, saw Kezzy on the mini ultrasound machine at the doctors today. A bit worried though because 4wks ago she had turned and now she is back in traverse.


----------



## notjustyet

Nyn said:


> aw hope your OH gets some good pointers on Monday notjustyet! is he keen to learn? x

Not as keen as I am haha! But he's lovely, he waits on me hand and foot when I've done too much and am in pain so I know if I asked for a massage (which I don't at the moment because he's crap :haha:) he'd be happy to.

Aww Leopard thats great about seeing your bubba and don't worry too much about baby moving about, mine was still somersaulting almost every day until this week where I think s/he's got a bit cramped now.


----------



## Huggles

leopard - i think they can keep turning until about 36 weeks. so hopefully she does another turn sometime soon and lands up head down again :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

They can move around loads until 36 weeks so dont worry!

Just back from my midwife appointment, Reuben is still measuring a week ahead! His head is "right down" apparently but like i said, he'll probably move again. When we listened to his heartbeat he punched the doppler. I had a training midwife and yet another new midwife both were lovely so i didnt mind. She was really pleased to hear how excited I am and said i'm doing well. 

I felt so sorry for the woman in before me, she looked so uncomfortable and they were booking her in for an induction. I can't believe that on saturday we can say our "babies are due next month"


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good appointment mummapie!
And yes, it really is getting so close and so real now! It's awesome!

I've got my 32 week scan tomorrow - am excited to see how he's lying now. I'm fairly sure he's still head down but interested to see on the scan. And then my baby shower on saturday! This week is draaaaaging - i just want my shower already! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

mummapie said:


> I can't believe that on saturday we can say our "babies are due next month"

Oh my god, I hadn't thought of that, lol. That's scary!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:argh:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Hey lovelies.... how are you all??? Sorry I've been MIA... I had MIL here for a couple weeks and now trying to play catch up! You'll be pleased to know... I didn't kill her! Though I had some homicidal thoughts! :haha:

So in my attempt to catch up a bit I've seen some nursery pics on here... TOO cute! Fides I love that rainbow stash of fluffy nappies you have! :cloud9: Your November bumps are looking gorgeous ladies! :thumbup: 

I am hoping I'm late... by about 4 days would be nice cos then my folks are here and can look after Lottie Pops... but I do have a friend on standby with extra bed etc so can take Lottie at very last minute (middle of the night) notice. 

News on me... Had a few issues with BP... I'm now being monitored weekly which is good, had my second Anti D shot yesterday and baby is head down and measuring 35 weeks... so bang on average! :thumbup: While MIL was here I sorted all of baby's clothes (Lottie's neutral stuff) for newborn, 0-3 and 3-6 months! :D So will only have to either wash and iron the pink stuff if bubs is a girl... or buy some blue stuff if bubs is a boy! :) 

I have pretty much all I need for my hospital bag... just need to get a cooling spray (worked wonders last time) and a new nursing bra.... so hoping to pack the bag on Sat (I'll be 36 weeks) also need to pack a bag for Lottie... as she'll be needing a stash of stuff to take to my friend's house! 

What else? Not much other than struggling to sleep at night. two nights in a row I lay wide awake until 2am and then Lottie woke us up at 5:30am! *yawn* so feeling a little exhausted! 

I'll hopefully be around a lot more now and looking forward to seeing some birth announcements and pics of our precious babies soon! I think Katie (K8Y) will be one of the first and Andrea (Dr G) too... along with a few surprises :)


----------



## notjustyet

Hi Mummycat!

Glad all went well with the MIL and that you got all babys clothes sorted. Sorry to hear about your BP and the extra monitoring, but at least you know all is well with baby!

:hugs: Tiredness is a killer. Last night was my best nights sleep in ages, my heartburn wasn't too bad and I caught up on the last few nights sleep! Won't be too long before we're all tired for a proper reason and will have beautiful babies to show for it!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! 

I'm not too worried about the BP... I got high BP with Lottie too and it just needed monitoring. I'm not overly stressed or anything... well I'm not now MIL has gone back home! :rofl:

Glad to hear you got some reasonable sleep.. our bodies are clearly prepping us for the sleepless nights! :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

Glad you're getting your BP monitored. MIL leaving i'm sure helps too :haha:

I'll be 36 weeks at my baby shower! yikes!


----------



## tlh97990

does anyone feel like this week is going by super slow? i've only worked one day and had school one day so far but i feel like it should be friday already and its only tuesday! i have a bad feeling the weeks are going to go by much slower now that we all have such little time left!


----------



## Huggles

It's definitely going by super slow! although it's actually wednesday (well, here it's 4pm wed). I'm so desparate for the weekend to come so i can have my baby shower! But it really does feel like the days are dragging even more than usual.


----------



## tlh97990

today is wednesday here too actually well wednesday morning lol oops


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, TLH, sorry the week is dragging...and you are probably going to hate me but today is my Friday as its Rosh Hashanah tonight at Sundown and I attend a Jewish Medical school and luckily my boss is also Jewish so she will be gone and doesn't expect her Jewish employees to work!! Its the high holidays after all!! So Shana Tova (Happy New Year) everyone and lets have some apples and honey!! 

Babyhopes, I LOVE your nursery!! Its adorable!!

Fides, you look fab hun!! ANd I love the rainbow diapers for your rainbow baby!!

notjustyet, hope you feel better, sorry you have been so busy!!

abi, how are you and baby feeling!!

Cath, I think your BP issues could be correlated to that MIL you have!! 

Also in a super good mood as baby is head down and has dropped significantly (her fundal height at 33 weeks with 34 and its still 34). My Dr did a pelvic exam and felt babies head right there (she didnt tell me station/ engagement) and said my cervix is soft and somewhat dilated!! :shock: She thinks my baby will be early-hopefully not too early, but a week or two maybe!! 38 Weeks sounds good to me since her head is massive!! Oh and i have an ultrasound next week as well so will have some accurate measurements!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

baby is 3/5 engaged :yipee:


----------



## Huggles

wow Dr Gomps - sounds likes she's getting nice and ready to make an appearance!

And wow babyhopes - already 3/5ths engaged?! Isn't it a bit early for that? (i have no idea when they're supposed to start engaging :dohh: )


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> wow Dr Gomps - sounds likes she's getting nice and ready to make an appearance!
> 
> And wow babyhopes - already 3/5ths engaged?! Isn't it a bit early for that? (i have no idea when they're supposed to start engaging :dohh: )

errrrm not sure:wacko:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

OMG, babies engaging, cervix dialating...we are SO close now! 

Afm, I went to OB triage last night with terrible lower back pain + menstrual type cramps + braxton hicks every ten minutes. They checked my cervix and it is still closed, so they sent me home, just chalking my symptoms up to dehydration - although, seriously, I drink 100+ ounces of water a day, so I don't really know how that is possible??? But they didn't seem worried. My back is still killing me today and I'm getting the BH contractions, though less frequently, maybe two an hour.


----------



## DrGomps

^^Scary Robin. I would be more afraid about Josephine being early but I haven't had anything near real contractions. 

Can't believe how close we all are...

Just out of curiousity...how many of you have had colustrum leak from your bbs?? I am getting nervous that I havent had any yet.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had clear sticky fluid from boobies


----------



## wtt :)

my boobs have been leaking on and off for a few weeks now :haha:


----------



## notjustyet

Oh god Mrs AJ that must have been so scary! I moan about wanting baby out now but I don't really mean it. Hope baby stays put for a while longer. I've been getting random BH contractions and lower back pain every now and again, but it's not been consistent enough to scare me.

I've had lovely leaky boobs, I just wear a vest top to bed and that usually has a stain on it in the morning (TMI I know!) I don't think it's a problem if you don't get them though - count yourself lucky!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The BH seem to have picked up again...but since the Dr wasn't worried and I'm not dialating, I'm trying not to worry either. The back pain stinks though! Kept me awake all night. 

I haven't had any leaking yet either Andrea, so hopefully it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Michieb

Thats scary Mrs AJ - hope you feel better! And get plenty of rest! No leaking boobs here - didnt for my first either
Hope everyone is feelng well!
Hows nursery prep coming along? I have a ton to do!!! getting nervous - 6 weekends isnt much!


----------



## MummyCat

Andrea, you're probably right, it all my MIL's fault :rofl: exciting news about Josie's position!!!
I've had colostrum leak but only after baths or showers and not any other time! It didn't help me in the BFing dept.. So I'm sure it doesn't mean anything if you've seen no sight of it yet!

Robin, cripes... Sorry you're so uncomfortable! :hugs: i had false labour with Lottie at 37 weeks and then still went to 42 weeks!!! So our bodies can be real pains in the butts! I too have had about 3litres of fluid today, so thirsty and craving ice!! 

I hope the pains ease, have you tried some paracetemol/Tylenol to ease the pain? Or soak in the bath???

Hope you all have a lovely evening!! Xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've been taking tylenol which takes the edge off, but doesn't get rid of the pain entirely. I think I'll try a warm bath tonight.


----------



## MummyCat

Bless you honey!!! :hugs: Make sure you keep mentioning it to your doctors etc... don't suffer in silence! :hugs: Hope the bath helps! x


----------



## WannabemomV

Robin- how scary. I hope you are staying in bed today getting lots of rest. I have been having bad back pains too. No BH though. Keep us posted!


----------



## notjustyet

I agree, get in the bath and see if that helps. Or see if a massage would help. Other than that, sleep is the only thing that works for pain but when you're pregnant sleeping is so much more difficult. Hope it eases up soon.

AFM, my OH got home from work and decided to treat me to a meal out at our favourite italian. I am absolutely stuffed now, I ate far too much! Then tomorrow we meet with the registrar to give notice to marry, then friday I'm having a pregnancy massage which should be good. :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

sounds like a lovely evening hun!! :thumbup: Enjoy your day tomorrow too!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

notjust yet, how exciting about going to the registrar :) and enjoy the pregnancy massage, perhaps that is what I need!


----------



## qwk

mrs aj - sorry you're having so much pain/discomfort! unbelievable that it may be dehydration considering how much water we drink! i still haven't gotten to the 1 gallon recommendation, that seems impossible  hope the bath helps :)

fides - love the pic, and your stash!! i forgot, are those AIOs?

babyhopes - love the nursery!! it's looking great :)

dr. g - that's super exciting!!! i wouldn't mind hearing something similar at my 35 week appointment next week! :) have they done your strep b test yet?

does anyone else feel like their baby is made out of only sharp corners right now? :dohh: sooo many pointy parts!!

also i think Baby Q is dropping :) i take two measurements around my abdomen every week - one where my natural waist is (or _was _i should say) and one around my belly button. for the first time this week the measurement around my waist went down like an inch! and the one around my belly button went up by over half an inch! :D go baby go!


----------



## Nyn

oohoo babies engaging and cervix's dilating... can't believe we're already talking about it!!!!

shattered today as we went out for OH's birthday last night.. will do some catching up later on!

xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh, qwk.. Baby is def dropping then :dance: how very exciting!

I had the most horrific heartburn and reflux last night! Went to bed at 10:30 but couldn't get comfy and very nearly threw up, even after treating with Gaviscon and propping myself up on 5 pillows!! I ended up going downstairs to lie on the couch (recliner) after about an hour the heartburn eased ad I slept for about 2 hours in the chair but woke with a sore neck, so went back to bed at about 3am and managed to sleep till 6am :( so tired!!!!


----------



## repogirl813

saw the doctor today, get to have a sono next thursday, so get to see my little one one last time before she is born, he is not worried at all about the braxton hicks contractions at all see him again next week too as i am now at weekly appts and next week they will do the strep b test as well.


----------



## sherylb

And the strep b test is just an internal swab right?


----------



## repogirl813

yes sheryl


----------



## DrGomps

I had my strep B test yesterday. She then, since I was already disrobed checked my cervix. she wasn't expecting anything but was surprised...

qwk...sounds like Q may be early too!! :dance:

Robin, I hope you feel better!! I agree a bath and massage! Maybe some stretches too...pelvic tilts, tailor sitting, childs pose helps a lot with back pain....these are some great prenatal yoga podcasts...https://www.mamasteyoga.com/product.htm. Also bouncing and rocking your hips on a birthing ball. I love mine!!

dawnann, I get to see my baby again next week too...super excited as its been 8 weeks!!


----------



## mummapie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> wow Dr Gomps - sounds likes she's getting nice and ready to make an appearance!
> 
> And wow babyhopes - already 3/5ths engaged?! Isn't it a bit early for that? (i have no idea when they're supposed to start engaging :dohh: )
> 
> errrrm not sure:wacko:Click to expand...

Apparently i'm 3/5's but the midwife wasnt at all bothered by it yesterday :/


----------



## sherylb

That is essentially the same as dropping though isn't it?


----------



## fides

wow - dropping babies and such - oh, my!!

DrG, Happy New Year!! :happydance: Don't party too hard. :haha:

qwk, we're actually using pockets and flips for after the newborn stage b/c of cost - i only have AIO's for newborn (along with some fitteds w/covers)...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies - had my 33 week antenatal appointment today (UK) and because sugar has shown up in my urine sample twice, I've had to book a GTT next week :( anyone in the UK been through this? what happens if it's positive etc?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sun_Flower said:


> Hey ladies - had my 33 week antenatal appointment today (UK) and because sugar has shown up in my urine sample twice, I've had to book a GTT next week :( anyone in the UK been through this? what happens if it's positive etc?

yeh mine did.i had gtt where u go to hosp drink 500ml org lucozade:sick: then wait 2 hours then blood test. If ur sugar levels decrease after glucose to a certain level its negative.Mine was negative:thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah I've got to drink the lucozade next week :S would help if I actually liked lucozade, lol!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Sunflower. Did you post this on the FB thread? If so, I think I told you about my story. I'm managaing my GD with diet and exercise. Doing wonders for the figure!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Better late than never, here's my 32w bump pics and a 32w scan pic of WB:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6159/6188478650_938b053979.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6156/6187958021_d6989a1d1b.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6169/6187957189_c66e2daa6b.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6164/6187957133_8c4ebd6232.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6187956009_bdafb44526.jpg

I love the last pic - he's staring at the camera as if he's saying whaddya think you're looking at!

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Love the pics pip. Can't believe how many of you are starting to engage already, makes it all seem so close although i'm resigned to the fact that i'll go overdue!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi Pip, yeah I did, thanks for your reply - I'm just crossing my fingers till Tuesday and then seeing what happens :)


----------



## qwk

pip - you look great! and i LOVE the U/S pic :D


----------



## mummapie

I'm meant to be one of the last of us to give birth so I'm sure he will move again! This week has gone so slowly yet I've been busier than ever!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bump pip and that is a very cute US photo! 

Loving the new avatar pic notjustyet :)

And mummapie, I agree this has been a ridiculously slow week. I'm afraid my last four weeks of work are all going to draaaaaaaaaaaaag.


----------



## fides

pip, love the bump and u/s pic!!


----------



## wtt :)

love your pics, pip! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

I think i may want to change Kristins middle name. Isabella and Bella are ridiculously popular right now. Any suggestions? Our last name is Behr.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sheryl, what kinds of names do you like? What was it that you liked about Isabella? (which yes, is very popular, thanks to the twilight books/movies).


----------



## qwk

fides said:


> qwk, we're actually using pockets and flips for after the newborn stage b/c of cost - i only have AIO's for newborn (along with some fitteds w/covers)...

Your stash is amazing, I am starting to think I don't have nearly enough covers in comparison!


----------



## Michieb

Great bump pip! This week did drag ;(. Had contractions today ;(. Lasted about 3 hours 5 mins apart, I sooo hope he doesn't come early....I was driving and was alone over 60 miles from home...not fun....this was just a surprise..never had any contractions or braxton with my daughter...she was a week late and induced..so going into labor has not even crossed my mind for this lil guy...he better stay put!


----------



## sherylb

Mrs. AJ said:


> Sheryl, what kinds of names do you like? What was it that you liked about Isabella? (which yes, is very popular, thanks to the twilight books/movies).

I am actually really like Kristin Julianne Behr now that I have thought about it. I like Elise too but that's our close friend's daughter's middle name and I can never remember it. I just thought Kristin Isabella was pretty. I have always been anti-Twilight and didn't make the connection intentionally. 

BTW -- after being head down for 2 complete weeks I believe Kristin turned while I was laying on the couch tonight. She had hiccups earlier today that were low and a little bit ago they were mid-bump again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

last day at work :yipee:


----------



## Nyn

aw mummycat, sounds like my recent nights :( hope you manage to get some rest today!! :hugs:

great bump Pip!!!

sheryl - see what you mean about the Twilight thing... Kristin Isabella is beautiful though! how about Kristin Anabella? :)

woo hooooo babyhopes!!! :happydance:

I've got to the stage now where every morning at school different parents ask me when I'm due and they all predict when she'll make an appearance! I couldn't sleep last night again and also my mind was just on baby stuff so much I couldn't settle!


----------



## Huggles

wow, so much to catch up on!



DrGomps said:


> Just out of curiousity...how many of you have had colustrum leak from your bbs?? I am getting nervous that I havent had any yet.

I haven't had any actually leak yet, but sometimes if i squeeze my nipples some comes out - usually clear at first and then yellowish (jsut about 2 drops in total per boob).
Don't worry if you haven't had any yet. Last year, i never had any leak at all. Yet when Jarrod was born at 24 weeks my boobs did try and fill with milk for him, even though it wasn't needed. I don't think leaking during pregnancy really means much with regard to milk supply after baby is born - the birth will trigger the necessary boob response.



Mrs. AJ said:


> The BH seem to have picked up again...but since the Dr wasn't worried and I'm not dialating, I'm trying not to worry either. The back pain stinks though! Kept me awake all night.

I really hope they stop soon. If they get any worse or really don't go away I'd go get checked again, just to be sure.



Michieb said:


> Hows nursery prep coming along? I have a ton to do!!! getting nervous - 6 weekends isnt much!

Our nursery is about half-way done. Some things are still covered as i don't want dust to settle or the cats to lie in them. The one cat was trying his best to sneak into the cot - i googled and discovered tinfoil deters them! so i bought some yesterday and have now put a layer of that in the cot - no cats in cot last night :D Will need a few more days to see for definite if it's working though.
Got my baby shower tomorrow so will have loads more to add to the nursery after that :D
Also ordered the quote for the wall yesterday so that should be arriving in a week or two and then we can stick it on the wall as well :D



notjustyet said:


> friday I'm having a pregnancy massage which should be good. :happydance:

Enjoy your massage!



qwk said:


> also i think Baby Q is dropping :) i take two measurements around my abdomen every week - one where my natural waist is (or _was _i should say) and one around my belly button. for the first time this week the measurement around my waist went down like an inch! and the one around my belly button went up by over half an inch! :D go baby go!

How exciting!



MummyCat said:


> I had the most horrific heartburn and reflux last night! Went to bed at 10:30 but couldn't get comfy and very nearly threw up, even after treating with Gaviscon and propping myself up on 5 pillows!! I ended up going downstairs to lie on the couch (recliner) after about an hour the heartburn eased ad I slept for about 2 hours in the chair but woke with a sore neck, so went back to bed at about 3am and managed to sleep till 6am :( so tired!!!!

Sorry you had such a bad night and are struggling so much with reflux and heartburn :hugs:



DrGomps said:


> I had my strep B test yesterday. She then, since I was already disrobed checked my cervix. she wasn't expecting anything but was surprised...

What did she find?!?!?!



mummapie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> wow Dr Gomps - sounds likes she's getting nice and ready to make an appearance!
> 
> And wow babyhopes - already 3/5ths engaged?! Isn't it a bit early for that? (i have no idea when they're supposed to start engaging :dohh: )
> 
> errrrm not sure:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently i'm 3/5's but the midwife wasnt at all bothered by it yesterday :/Click to expand...

I had my scan yesterday and i asked dr if baby was engaged at all as it kind of feels like he is but i totally expected him to say no it's too early. And he said that actually baby IS a bit engagede (didn't say how much). But he said it's totally normal and doesn't mean anything - apparently at this stage they engage and disengage frequently due to both position and the size of their heads (their heads are so small still so go in and out all the time without any trouble).



Sun_Flower said:


> Hey ladies - had my 33 week antenatal appointment today (UK) and because sugar has shown up in my urine sample twice, I've had to book a GTT next week :( anyone in the UK been through this? what happens if it's positive etc?

Good luck with the GTT.



pip7890 said:


> Better late than never, here's my 32w bump pics and a 32w scan pic of WB:

Awesome pics!



Michieb said:


> Great bump pip! This week did drag ;(. Had contractions today ;(. Lasted about 3 hours 5 mins apart, I sooo hope he doesn't come early....I was driving and was alone over 60 miles from home...not fun....this was just a surprise..never had any contractions or braxton with my daughter...she was a week late and induced..so going into labor has not even crossed my mind for this lil guy...he better stay put!

Shame that must have been really scary!
It's interesting how many people are having lots of contractiosn etc now around 34/35 weeks - wondering if it's maybe just one of those pregnancy things that happens? Like practice labour. Kind of nice knowing that it's happening to a couple of people so if it does happen to me i can just reassure myself it's normal.



babyhopes2010 said:


> last day at work :yipee:

Yipee!!! One more month for me!


AFM - had my 32 week scan yesterday. Baby is measuring one week ahead, so 33 weeks. He's also estimated to already weigh 2.1kg!!! I'm super happy about that. although that means he's gained 1kg in the last 4 weeks, which means an average of 250g per week, which means if he continues like that until 40 weeks he'll be 4.1kg!!! :shock:
I'm really hoping he comes at 38 weeks though - i somehow suspect he will (that's when the stitch is removed). 
Everything looked good though and dr was very happy.

Got my baby shower tomorrow! super excited for all the presents! :D


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks Huggles, I will!

Try not to worry that baby will keep up that rate of growth I think it averages out over the weeks. And hopefully he'll be here in 6 weeks anyway.


----------



## Huggles

omg, 6 weeks sounds so soon all of a sudden!!!
Getting really excited about it all though!


----------



## qwk

Huggles, love your marathon-quote posts! :haha: have fun at your shower!

Baby hopes - congrats on last day! Totally envious!

Re: colostrum seepage, I thought I had had none, but then I looked in my bra and noticed there were some little spots - kind of like water rings hehe - where I had in fact had a tiny (tiny!) amount. Secret colostrum I guess ;)

My mom and stepdad are visiting this weekend, hoping to get stocked up on things like snacks, paper towels, etc for our nesting in period, and baking some stuff to freeze! Have great weekends all!


----------



## tlh97990

glad to hear everyone is doing good and getting ready for these LOs to make their appearances!! 

afm I've had a rough week. Wednesday night i was having unbearable pain where my ovaries normally would be and i couldn't roll over or move or it would hurt extremely bad. I was sweating and could barely breathe. not quite sure what it was but OH wanted to take me to the hospital when normally he tells me to suck it up and quit being a baby. however, i was stubborn and didnt go.
then last night i was driving to campus to take a test but had to stop for gas first. my locking gas cap was tampered with so i had to drive to the car dealership so they could go get it open. they fixed it for me and i went to get gas (paid like 50 dollars) then started my way to campus. on my way there i rear ended someone and totaled my car. so needless to say i was in the hospital for 6 hours last night. my doctor wanted me to be observed for at least 4 hours. her heart rate was fine accelerating and slowing down as it normally does so they weren't too worried. the nurses were driving me nuts and wouldnt do an ultrasound so my doctor is going to get a not so pleasant phone call from an angry mommy to be because i want one in case i did hit my stomach on the steering wheel. i wasnt really worried about me at all just her so i woke up this morning to a lovely bump and bruise on my forehead. i dont recall hitting my head so i want to see her to make sure i didnt hurt her!!!


----------



## Huggles

shame tlh, so sorry to hear about your accident! Glad baby's heartbeat was still good and they kept you for observation, but i agree that they really should do a scan, just to make sure there's no placental bleeding or anything. Fx'd the dr agrees and does one! Glad you're ok though :hugs:


----------



## Michieb

TLH - hope you feel better!! That is really scary - push for the scan you're better safe than sorry!!! And that suxs about your car!! Hope you are able to replace it in time to get ready for baby!!

Huggles have fun at your shower!! Hope you get tons of great stuff!!! And go you on being half way there!! Do post pics when you get a chance!!! Ours is empty but at least painted and floors done!

I had the strangest dream last night - went to visit someone at the hospital and left some of my daughters toys and backpack at the entrance - when i went to walk away all of a sudden there was a plastic bag there with a baby coming out of it!! It was Cristiano (baby boy to be) fully dressed - full head of hair and already talking!!! He said I love you mommy!! I have no idea what that means - but i didnt even want to wake up i couldnt stop holding him and didnt want to leave him!!!

Happy 34 weeks for me!!
Happy (#) weeks for everyone!!!
Hope all of you have a great weekend!
I'm taking my lil girl to the disney live princess fairy tale show - as her last just me and you fun thing to do before the baby comes!! I am pretty excited!! Bought the tix in May and cant believe its Oct already!!! I remember thinking how far off it seemed!!
Officially One more moth to go!!!!! 6 weekends!!! :)


----------



## Huggles

Happy 34 weeks michieb!
Enjoy the disney show!

That dream does sound pretty strange, but really nice at the same time :cloud9:

Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## k8y

Just had my 36 week appointment at home to discuss homebirth. Baby is engaged, But as its my second she could come back out again aparently. Its all getting a bit close and scary now !!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry to hear about the accident tlh, sounds like baby is doing okay, but hopefully you'll get a scan for reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Huggles!! forgot to say congrats to baby hopes!! Luck you ;) enjoy the time off!!! I have to say i am verrrryyyy jealous!!!
Happy 36 weeks k8y!


----------



## bbygurl719

Its going to take a few post but here are some of my pics from my baby shower. mainly the pics of the stuff i got. sorry havent been on a few days its been hectic trying to move on top of being sick. i finally feel better tho
 



Attached Files:







166988_1534873429259_1757521444_828232_1055172785_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4









294200_1534872669240_1757521444_828225_1405135602_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









295921_1534867909121_1757521444_828200_1923278860_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









296784_1534868389133_1757521444_828202_1415431807_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









297060_1534871269205_1757521444_828217_946102931_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbygurl719

u can only upload 5 at a time here are some more
 



Attached Files:







298568_1534874869295_1757521444_828245_1259781465_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









298880_1534872189228_1757521444_828223_1885970522_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









299308_1534873269255_1757521444_828231_1009919895_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









299799_1534865909071_1757521444_828188_2126615906_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3









300026_1534874309281_1757521444_828240_920306283_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbygurl719

5 more pics
 



Attached Files:







300383_1534866509086_1757521444_828192_1656540980_n.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3









301965_1534874789293_1757521444_828244_1080064502_n.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









302615_1534871869220_1757521444_828221_726983240_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









302916_1534873909271_1757521444_828237_259249999_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









303812_1534875869320_1757521444_828251_1077062895_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbygurl719

5 more
 



Attached Files:







303845_1534866749092_1757521444_828194_1884012455_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2









303999_1534870509186_1757521444_828212_281219900_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2









305172_1534867789118_1757521444_828199_1888667937_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2









307158_1534876349332_1757521444_828254_1081785014_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2









307772_1534868669140_1757521444_828203_1278914029_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbygurl719

and 5 more
 



Attached Files:







307789_1534871189203_1757521444_828216_10365872_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









308054_1534870709191_1757521444_828214_1277222898_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









308238_1534871549212_1757521444_828219_2036672030_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









308523_1534873109251_1757521444_828229_1414213032_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









310829_1534873749267_1757521444_828235_479929046_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbygurl719

and 5 more almost done
 



Attached Files:







310950_1534876589338_1757521444_828256_1474053581_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









311421_1534875749317_1757521444_828250_1504498588_n.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









311605_1534869549162_1757521444_828207_1616264790_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2









312632_1534866429084_1757521444_828191_735226079_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2









313576_1534872789243_1757521444_828226_1005861815_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

and more
 



Attached Files:







313713_1534876149327_1757521444_828253_568354858_n.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









314362_1534874389283_1757521444_828241_1371814112_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









314538_1534876669340_1757521444_828257_1530950378_n.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2









316705_1534849748667_1757521444_828105_1954390509_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









316710_1534870109176_1757521444_828210_294356153_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

and a few more
 



Attached Files:







317082_1534874669290_1757521444_828243_364026006_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









317502_1534875029299_1757521444_828247_1394160152_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









317695_1534876789343_1757521444_828258_1293808298_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2









318576_1534865989073_1757521444_828189_53292075_n.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 7









320040_1534865069050_1757521444_828184_2000266934_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

and these are the last two. sorry i had to post so many times. lol. that aint even half the pics from the baby shower just wanted to share what we got for lil aaryella!
 



Attached Files:







321015_1534867069100_1757521444_828196_1209813058_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









321511_1534842788493_1757521444_828071_768933502_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

michie - contractions already?!?!! yikes! did they calm down again?

babyhopes, congrats on mat leave - enjoy it!

huggles, enjoy your shower!! bby, looks like you had fun at yours!

tlh, so sorry about the accident but glad you and baby are okay :hugs:


----------



## fides

oh, and i just checked that pregnancy month converter calculator, and now i'm 8 MONTHS PREGNANT!! :yipee:

https://www.baby2see.com/weeks_months_convertor.html


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love all the girly stuff Amanda! And your bump looks great, love that you are still rocking the bikini and look so fab!


----------



## Michieb

Thanks fides :) I was freaked out but they stopped last night! Thank god!!! Hopefully i wont have them again! And congrats to you on 8 months!! Less than 5 weekends for you!!!

Nice stuff bbygurl!! Looks like you are all set!! You got some great stuff!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and the picture with the other pregnant woman. she is due anyday now. and my belly is the same size as hers lol. im gunna be huge by the time i have her!


----------



## mummapie

I'm taking my girl guide unit to the Big Gig in London tomorrow, I get to see Olly Murs haha. And at our next meeting they are throwing me a baby shower which I didn't know about! I hope everyone has a good weekend and is feeling well xx


----------



## WannabemomV

Love all the things you received. Were they All from your shower? Very generous friends and family you have!
Robin how are you feeling! have the BH stopped?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My back is still hurting, but I do find that rocking on the ball helps. BH have slowed down for me, just getting a few a day for the past couple of days. 

Michieb, glad the contractions have stopped, I am sure that was scary especially being so far from home!


----------



## Huggles

wow k8y - 36 weeks already! you're almost there!

bbygurl - looks like you got loads of really amazing stuff! And your bump looks fab!

Happy 8 months fides!

Michieb - glad your contractions stopped. 
MrsAJ - sorry you are still in pain. Glad the rocking helps. HOpe they calm down even more and that baby stays cooking a few more weeks :hugs:

mummapie - that's so cute of your girl guide group to throw you a shower!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, who knew working in the nursery could be so exhausting! I ironed the new curtain and bedskirt and put them up. Now I am getting clothes sorted from Newborn to 9-12 months so that sizes can be adjusted as needed. MIL may be here in an hour or a bit more to work on it with me.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you're having fun sorting out the nursery sheryl!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone!! i went to the OB today and they said a scan wasnt necessary but if it would make me feel better they'd send me off for one. so of course i said it would make me feel better cuz i havent seen her in 15 weeks!!! 

well her fluid levels are good, shes moving around, and kept making faces at us. it was amazing seeing her little face she already looks like she has a little chubby face. her feet were the only thing they measured since it wasnt really a growth scan and they are measuring full term!! she's head down and facing the right way so shes ready for delivery!!

i feel so much better after seeing her and they reassured me that she is still a girl :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you got a scan tlh and fantastic that she's doing so well!


----------



## diz

I just got Noahs old new born clothes out of the loft... So cute! I think I can use a lot of them but the wether and how cold it is will dictate what else need to get.I definitely need some socks, vests, a pram suit and some rompers with feet in x


----------



## pip7890

Has anyone else been getting constant movement from the baby for maybe an hour at a time? WB has been living up to his name well and truly today. I was trying to have a nap earlier and I just couldn't relax because he was constantly on the move. He's also started pushing down on my pelvis - almost like thudding into it, backing off and trying again. Do you think that's him engaging and disengaging. It's such a weird feeling.

Pip x


----------



## Shanelley

pip7890 said:


> Has anyone else been getting constant movement from the baby for maybe an hour at a time? WB has been living up to his name well and truly today. I was trying to have a nap earlier and I just couldn't relax because he was constantly on the move. He's also started pushing down on my pelvis - almost like thudding into it, backing off and trying again. Do you think that's him engaging and disengaging. It's such a weird feeling.
> 
> Pip x

I have and sometimes it's actually painful. Its rather funny sitting there and watching my belly go -bounce bounce bounce-


----------



## pip7890

Glad it's not just me. It's like he's constantly body popping! You're right, some of his moves are so painful I actually cry out loud.

Pip x


----------



## Shanelley

pip7890 said:


> Glad it's not just me. It's like he's constantly body popping! You're right, some of his moves are so painful I actually cry out loud.
> 
> Pip x

Yes i do the same thing. People say to me 'wooooah it's not november yet' and give me worried looks. haha


----------



## wtt :)

yeah, i have a very active one in there too that likes to push down on my pelvis and/or bladder (!) at times :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

WannabemomV said:


> Love all the things you received. Were they All from your shower? Very generous friends and family you have!
> Robin how are you feeling! have the BH stopped?

Yes all the pics were gifts from the shower. yes they were very very generous i definetly wasnt expecting all tht i got. well today my feet are so swollen and hurt to move. they are the size of my calves there huge. its from the moving. all the cleaning we had to do which still trying to get done. plus we moved all our big stuff yesterday even tho i didnt help i was on my feet mojority of the time and today i scrub the stove that was filled with dried food. the guy that lived here lived like a pig it was disgusting :(.. but as of right now we have most of it done and it looks a million times better. Thank god we only moved next door. we still have all our little stuff left and a few things that our bigger thats going in our storage room. and my poor kittys r still over next door since we still got some scrubing to do and my only boy cat is so sad. i think he feels like we are leaving him there. but i do keep going over there and giving them (mainly him because he is sad) alot of attention and kisses. i hate not having them here since they usually sleep with me.. well i hope everyone has a good weekend. we will b trying to finish everything up this weekend. but i dont kno how much i can do with my feet as swollen as they are.


----------



## fides

Michie, i'm glad your contractions stopped. hope things don't stir up again until baby's ready to come out! 

tlh, glad you had the scan!

pip, i've been having that too - the feet feel like they're trying to push out on the one side of my stomach near my ribs - shanelly is right - OUCH! I try to arch my back and give it more room, but i can't seem to give it enough room... Also feels weird to go from not having to go to the bathroom at all, then the baby pushing on the bladder and immediately i REALLY have to go! :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

im sure its already october 1st for some of you but only an hour and 15 minutes left until i can say my baby is due next month :) its hard to believe we've been through 640 pages and 8 months together for the most part. I just want to say thank you ladies for all the support and reassurance that is given every day. i cant wait for birth announcements!!!


----------



## Huggles

it's 1 oct - we're all officially due NEXT MONTH!!! :wohoo:

as for movement - yip, baby moves almost constantly! Lots of wriggling and squirming and he OFTEN gets hiccups! His favourite thing is to stick his knees out right next to my belly button and that hurts! Sometimes i actually push them back LoL

bbgurl - hope you manage to sit with youur feet up a bit and relax and that the swelling goes down. Well done on all the moving. Maybe try dissolving some epsom salts in a bucket of water and soak your feet in that - might also help the pain and swelling.

4.5 hours until my baby shower! :crib:


----------



## sherylb

Yay for your shower Huggles! Have fun today!


----------



## k8y

ANGELASHOPE,MRSAGAR,SWEETIE_C,BARB210,MUMMYCAT were having our babies this month !!!!! how cool is that !!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

JUST POPPIN BY TO SAY WERE ALL DUE NEXT MONTH!WOW:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nyn

babyhopes2010 said:


> JUST POPPIN BY TO SAY WERE ALL DUE NEXT MONTH!WOW:happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Michieb

Have fun at your shower huggles ;). Hope you get some great stuff!
To the oct ladies it's your month and us November ladies one month to go!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow only one month to go! How exciting!

I was getting a lot of BH contractions last night as I was lying in bed, they weren't painful I would just feel my stomach tighten then it would loosen up and the baby would have a wiggle about. My body is getting ready!

Pip, mines a proper wriggler too. Has been since 18 weeks!! Movements are less painful now though, think its because there's less room to thrust into a proper kick!

Huggles, hope you have a fantastic baby shower.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, MIL gave me unsolicited advice last night that I need to toughen up my nipples before Kristin comes. I have been reading online and think the better option may be to soften them and put nipple cream on them twice a day (they especially recommended after showering). Does anyone have experience/opinion regarding this they would like to share?


----------



## Huggles

Sheryl, My mom and i have just had this same conversation!
I read on some sites (mainly la leche league), that it's really not necessary to "prepare" your nipples for breastfeeding, and that a lot of things like pulling and massaging etc can actually make them more tender.

My mother, on the other hand, who used to actually be a breastfeeding consultant, said that she would recommend putting cream on beforehand as they can get really sore and can crack which is then very painful.
So I think the general consensus is that massaging/pulling/toughening up is bad, but applying proper nipple creams etc to moisturise is a good idea.

Had my baby shower today - got loads of lovely presents :D
Will try post some pics tomorrow. Will be going to buy the last few things we still need tomorrow as well. But had a really lovely time and really happy with the gifts I received.


----------



## finallyready

Love reading the posts saying we will be mommy's NEXT month! :happydance: Being due the END of November....I hope that I am in fact in Nov and not into Dec!


----------



## DrGomps

wow, loads to catch up on!!

tlh...so scary about the accident...sorry to hear about your car but glad your baby is doing well!!

amanda, your shower looks like it was awesome!! You have very generous friends/family!! Look at all that loot!! Try and take it easy during the move hun!! 

Karen, fab bump/scan piccy!!

Huggles, can't wait to hear about your shower!!

Yay for october!! One month until November!! But I definitely think there will be october births...hoping to be one of them as she is measuring ahead and my Original due date (based on LMP ) is october 25th. 

Oh and Huggles...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DrGomps
> I had my strep B test yesterday. She then, since I was already disrobed checked my cervix. she wasn't expecting anything but was surprised...
> What did she find?!?!?!

Must've had baby brain...but my cervix has ripened and is starting to dilate!! :shock: and babies head is low and engaged. Its actually so uncomfortable!!! So yesterday I went to costco with DH and after shopping and putting in all the groceries my hips/pelvis hurt so bad I had to rest. Was too tired to go into the city for a facial...but had a nice dinner at friends house...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Woo hoo for October! Some of us will have babies this month and all of us by next month!! 

And glad you had a good shower huggles :)

At my breastfeeding class they told us there is no need to "toughen" up nipples - just an old wives tale. But the advice about using nipple cream seems good :)


----------



## wtt :)

wow by next month we're all gonna have a baby!!! :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## fides

huggles, glad you had a nice shower - can't wait to see the pics!


it is a nice feeling to say we're due next month!!! :yipee:


----------



## tlh97990

heres a pic i got at the ultrasound yesterday of her face and her hand. shes pretty squished so they couldnt get very good pics but i loved being able to see her face!!


----------



## Huggles

how exciting dr gomps!

cute pic tlh!


----------



## Nyn

tlh really glad you and baby are ok hun!! and cute baby pic!

amanda - wow amazing pressies you got there! glad the shower was a success!!

sheryl - I never did anything to prepare my nipples with my boys.. and I bf for 2 years with ds1 and 1 year with ds2 no problem :) it inevitably hurt the first few weeks but the nipples quickly get used to it :)

Huggles glad you had a good shower!! look forward to the pics!

drgomps - wow hun sounds like things are slowly starting to happen for you!!! exciting!

I got my morning primrose oil capsules today! Will start them next week! can't believe we're already here!! woopeeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

here are the pics of my stash (should cover about 3 posts):

pics 1&2 - all the gifts i got
pic 3 - the play gym my mom gave us.
pic 4 - red velvet cake
pic 5 - plate of food
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1242.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1248.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 6









playgym.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6









cake.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









plate of food.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

Arranged according to function:

1) Bathing - a bath chair, a non-slip bath mat, some wash cloths, ducks to play with, 2 hooded bath towels

2) Bedding - a homemade duvet (underneath everything), some receiving blankets, a swaddle blanket, 2 baby pillows, 2 muslin blankets, 2 camp cot sheets, soft blanket, sleep wedge

3) Feeding, teething, dummies - 2 sets of mam bottles, 2 anti-colic winnie-the-pooh bottles, 2 night time (glow in the dark) mam dummies, 2 raz dummies (they close if they fall on the floor so they don't get dirty), 1 honey dummy, 1 nuk dummy, 2 dummy travel containers that connect onto the pram, 2 sets of food storage containers, teething rings, first toothbrush (fits on mom's finger), 1 set of 2 spoons that change colour if food is too hot, one fork and spoon set, sippy cup, formula dispenser, bottle drying rack, sterilising bucket.

4) toiletries - baby powder, baby oil, aqueous cream, bum cream, wet wipes, baby shampoo, baby body wash, etc

5) Toys - The softest bunny ever (from my mom), two gorgeous doggies, little booties that have rattles in them so as baby kicks his legs they make a noise!, and other bits and bobs.
 



Attached Files:







bathing.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5









bedding.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









feeding,teething,dummies.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4









toiletries.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4









toys.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

Clothes
(note the onesie in the third pic - my dad apparently chose it - it says "my dad knows a lot, but my grandpa knows everything" LoL)

Things I didn't take a photo of:
Econobums, bamboo trifold night time insert (for the nappies), flannel nappy liners, bumbeetles nappy (i got one), disposable nappies, spoegdoeke (i think we decided those are spit-up cloths or something like that)
 



Attached Files:







clothes_chantelle.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4









clothes_ma.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









clothes_mom.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









clothes_natasha.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









clothes_zania.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tlh97990

huggles is it bad that i got the most intrigued by the red velvet cake and other picture of food :haha: you got a lot of great stuff!! isnt it exciting to have such generous friends and family...i noticed you got a lot of baby powder i did too at my shower and ive heard mixed reviews about whether or not its safe to use on a baby. when i worked in a nursing home we werent allowed to use it because of the particles being inhaled and causing respiratory issues so i dont know if i want to use it or not


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Awesome pics huggles, the food does look amazing!


----------



## sherylb

Wow Huggles you cleaned up! Glad you had a good turnout!


----------



## Michieb

Wow huggles! You made out great! Glad you had a great time :). Congrats ;)


----------



## Huggles

lol tlh, the food WAS amazing!

Re the powder - it's funny cos i got a lot of powder and a fair bit of baby oil as well. I'm also not at all sure i'll ever use the powder (also heard about the lungs etc), and i really can't see myself using the oil either.
Yet normal things like bodywash and shampoo i got hardly any of - weird.
We're going back to the stores today to buy the last things we need. I'm wondering if i should take some of the powder and oil back and swap them for bodywash and shampoo. I'd keep one of each, just in case i do decide to use them, but in my mind bodywash and shampoo would be more useful. Will ask dh what he thinks when he wakes up. I also want to maybe take the nuk dummy and swap it for a mam one - still slightly undecided about that too though - need hubby to wake up so he can make the decisions lol.


----------



## Evale

Huggles and bbygurl - nice shower gifts! Good luck writing all the thank you notes :)

Sheryl- I agree with Nyn about the nipples...I used Lansinoh before and after birth but it didn't stop the blood blisters :wacko: or pain of the first couple weeks...then it was smooth sailing for 19 months!


----------



## Nyn

Great pics Huggles!!! wow what generous friends and family you have!! I also LOVE the pic of the cake :happydance:

I also got given power and oil ... just recently threw it away after it's been in the cupboard for 5 years lol! I never ever used it! and when I did need oil for ds2 cause he had really dry skin, I used almond oil :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: awesome baby showers ladies!! 

TLH glad you're okay, sorry about the accident!! 

Yey for it being October... I'm due 29th... and now 36 weeks pregnant... but really hoping baby arrives in November! :rofl: My parents are landing on the 2nd Nov.. so will be here to help with Lottie... so fingers crossed baby stays put until then! :thumbup: 

I think the first babies will start arriving in the next two weeks... and then we'll have November Mums 'popping' babies out until 2 weeks into December!!! (That's what happened with our March Mums when I was expecting Lottie!) How exciting that we're all going to be on labour watch and symptom spotting soon!! :dance:

Busy day here yesterday... have everything for my hospital bag but haven't packed it yet... it's open on the bed... but toddler has climbed in and out it and keeps rearranging the toiletries (picture me pulling my hair out) so have given up and will wait till her nap time before I attempt to pack it again! :haha:

Got measured for nursing bra's yesterday and I found Lanisoh (spelling??) cream to be a god send for my nipples with Lottie... so I def have it again for this pregnancy!! 

Hope you all have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Well, we returned the one Nuk dummy we got (so that we could rather buy newborn MAM dummies) and we also returned all the baby oil and all but one small baby powder. I have 2 sample sizes of baby oil as well, so I figure if I need/decide to use either oil/powder I do now have, but only a small container of each, so shouldn't really go to waste. Rather bought body wash and shampoo which I know i will use.

We also bought cot sheets and pillow covers and a few other bits and bobs that we still needed. Think (hope) we hvae everything that we will need immediately after the birth now. There are still a few other items we want/need, but most of those can wait another month or two as won't be urgently needed immediately post birth.

And I sorted all our newborn and 0-3 month clothes this morning and washed them all. So they're all clean and hanging on the line now :D
 



Attached Files:







newborn.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 6









0-3mnths(1).jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









0-3mnths(2).jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1274.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1275.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love the pictures of the clothes hanging on the line, so so cute!


----------



## tlh97990

yeah i didnt even think to return all the baby powder. i got a lot of baby shampoo and wash and lotion as well luckily. i think the older women that attended my shower were the ones that got the baby powder because back in the day they swore by it


----------



## Huggles

i kept the one small container of powder because he will be born at the start of summer and I'm a bit concerned he might sweat a lot in the heat. So i thought i *might* want to use it then, but if i do i'll put some in my hands first (away from him) and then rub it on. But i'm not really convinced i will actually use it (i never use it on myself), but decided to keep a small one just in case.

Actually, i got the idea to return them whilst writing on here! Hadn't even occurred to me to return either the oil or the powder until i read you also mentioning you don't use it and i just had an epiphany moment and realised i could return them LoL


----------



## sherylb

That's great that those items aren't used because I didn't get any of either of them and wasn't even sure why I would use them. Now I know I can just skip them altogether.


----------



## tlh97990

im making OH take me to the store to return them today since i dont have a car lol


----------



## sherylb

Ok, so after I finished making and eating delicious cinnamon pancakes DH and I were discussing the benefits and drawbacks of cinnamon. Apparently cinnamon is used to induce or normalize contractions. SO no more pancakes for me for a month or so. :(

My poor baby girl. She is really acting up and my uterus seems to be contracting. Not enough to be serious but I feel like she's squished now and DH is making fun of me.


----------



## fides

love the shower pics - mmmm - i LOVE red velvet cake - looks like it was yummy!!


----------



## sherylb

Yay for saving a few bucks! The monitor I have had such a hard time finding at a discount because of it's popularity (Motorola MBP36) that I finally paid $189 for yesterday I just cancelled and got from a guy I have been talking to on Ebay for $180.


----------



## Huggles

the cake was super yummy fides! I don't normally like cake much, but this was super yummy!

Sheryl - i didn't know that about cinnamon! Hope your uterus settles soon. Yay for getting the monitor at a discount!


----------



## sherylb

I was getting 10% off to get to the $189. The average price is $209 so I am super excited to get it for $180. Plus I am really helping the guy that was selling it. They got 2 of them at their shower (lucky them eh?) but ended up selling both of them on Ebay because their neighbor gave them the same monitor with a slightly smaller display and they needed the money. The guy also had the auction fall thru on the one I am getting so he was really getting to need the money more and more. I think it will be here Wednesday. :-D


----------



## k8y

Does anybody fancy taking over the thread ? Think im gonna find it pretty tricky with a two year old and a newborn. pleeeeeeeease. I will ask them to swap it over (if they can do that)


----------



## pip7890

They can do it K8y. I took over the TTCAL 2011 BFP one. Once you know who is taking over PM one of the mods and they'll sort it. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Just a thought? But what about one of the ladies who are due end of November?

A thread I was on was run by a lady who had her baby first and so it never got fully updated with birth dates, weights and names.

Pip x


----------



## k8y

pip7890 said:


> Just a thought? But what about one of the ladies who are due end of November?
> 
> A thread I was on was run by a lady who had her baby first and so it never got fully updated with birth dates, weights and names.
> 
> Pip x

Yeah thats what Im worried about, Would hate for everyone not to get their announcment on here, but am pretty sure Ill fall behind.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id love to but i think baby will be here sooner then my due date :wacko:


----------



## sherylb

There's a lot of people due after me so it wouldn't be easy for me to plan to do it. I would probably have an easier time than you K8y though if no one else volunteers.

Kristin could be here early December since I can't be induced and her due date should be the 24th because of my late O.


----------



## tlh97990

i would but im due the beginning of november and will have school and a baby to keep up with!! i would say someone due towards the end of the month would be awesome and maybe some of us that have ours could take over for them after we've had a couple weeks to adjust..

has anyone pregnant now or with previous pregnancies lost their mucous plug? i lost part of mine this morning well i think it was part i dont really know how much of it there is. but is it something that you need to phone the doctor about if you're not full term yet?? ive had a littel bit of menstrual cramping and the plug had a slight pink spot in it but i havent had any bleeding so im not sure if i should wait until i go to the doctor in 8 days or give them a call..what do you guys think??


----------



## sherylb

My class instructor told us specifically not to go to the hospital for just the mucus plug b/c you can lose it weeks before you give birth and it doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## notjustyet

Sorry TLH I haven't had anything like that but if you've had cramps and lost some plug then just give L&D a ring and see what they say, you've nothing to lose!

My friend text me today to say her waters have broken and the most recent update was at 6pm when her contractions were about 3 minutes apart. So excited for her! She's due on 4th October so is extra pleased she won't be going over. It's given me the kick up the bum I needed to start packing my labour bag - I've also got a list of things that still need to go in just in case I don't get finished and my OH has to pack the rest!


----------



## DrGomps

I definitely know I can't handle taking over the thread...I am worried about not being able to be on BnB very much once I return to work and have a baby. 

TLH...I don't think you need to go to a doctor for plug loss..only if there is lots of bleeding. YOU will just get sent home. I would wait until the contractions are close together...good sign that your LO is coming soon!! 

Sheryl,I didn't know that about cinnamon...

Huggles, your shower looks fab!! Such generous friends/family!! YOur son will want for nothing!! I also heard that about baby powder being bad for respiration...we just have desitin,vaseline and baby shampoo and baby lotion...


----------



## sherylb

Notjustyet you aren't referring to Cherryness are you? I know she's in labor right now and her last text said she was 4-5 cm.


----------



## notjustyet

Sheryl no she's not a friend from on here, I'm so excited for her I hope it's not a long one!


----------



## pip7890

I've been having menstrual cramp like sensations over the last few days. I've put it down to being more active than I should and baby doing some major growing. My CM has also changed. Mid-week it became very white and on Friday it had a browny pink tinge. Baby has also changed his pattern and style of movements. Today he had hiccups and I could actually feel the vibration of them really low on the left side of my pelvis. 

All good stuff!

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Love all the clothes Huggles!!

sheryl - wow I never heard that about cinnamon!! I'm a cinnamon addict lol!!! maybe that's why I have so many bh! I use it in everything lol

k8y - I'm happy to take over the thread hun :) I'm due at the beginning of November, but I'm not working at the moment and once the kids are in school for the day I'll always find 5 mins to check up on here :)

tlh - ooh that's exciting hun.. I know it's a bit early, but it isn't dangerous to lose a tiny bit of plug.. I've lost a tiny bit a few times over the last few weeks... it fills up again... as long as it's not a really serious bloody show you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. we are officially moved into our new place. Just have to get the house straightened up and put back in order lol. once that is done than we will bring all Aaryellas stuff from my moms house to mine and get it situated and once all thats done im going to pack all my bags. i have 4 bags i need to pack!! One for baby, one for me, one for OH, and one for my step daughter while shes at my friends house. as for my swelling of the feet. they go done over night not all the way but after and hour of being up they start swellling and get worse and worse and have a bit of discoloration. ( i dont even have to be doing anything or even b on them) i go to doctor on wednesday and i'm going to tell them about it. Also the past week i have been having contratcyions here and there and alot of pain down in my pelvic area. could the pain down there be the baby getting into postion? 

Oh and PadBrat sends her best wishes to all the november mommys!!1


----------



## Michieb

Happy Monday all!!
Congrats bbygurl! Enjoy the new home! I also have 4 bags to pack :( But cant my daughters until last minute :( Will do the babys first (just have to wash all his clothes!!)
Hubby's and mine and My daughters will have to be done before we go!! which means i will forgot tons of stuff!! The show was great on sunday - my daughter loved it! Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## k8y

Thanks Nyn.. Have asked them to swap it to your name.. Your a star, I really appritiate it.


----------



## MonstHer

Hello, 
How are the 32 weekers doing?
I am good. Spd sucks! I hope it goes away afterwards.
I also checked my waist measurement and I'm at 40 inches!
that's 1.5 lbs for every newly aquired inch since becoming pregnant! Haha.
Not funny though. :(
At this rate I won't be able to fit the hospital gown. :haha:
Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## k8y

Nyn ! Its all yours ! Take care of her hahah. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Don't be a stranger K8y!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

DrGomps said:


> Don't be a stranger K8y!!

Agree! And many thanks to Nyn for volunteering!

Congrats bby on the new place!


----------



## Huggles

Well done on the moving bbygurl! hope you get settled into your new home soon.
I think it's a good idea to mention the swelling to your dr.
Please send my love back to padbrat - hope she's doing ok.


I ordered my last batch of nappies today :happydance:
So when they arrive i will have 18 cherub tree nappies (OSFA pocket nappies), 12 econobums (OSFA - 12 prefolds + 3 covers), and 1 bumbeetles nappy (OSFA pocket nappy) - that's a total of 31 cloth nappies!!! :D
Which is perfect cos i only want to wash twice a week - wednesdays and saturdays (i will easily be able to keep up with that after i return to work when baby is 4 months)

*Cherub Trees:*
https://www.doodlebums.co.za/images/products/Cherub%20Tree%20nappies%20velcro.jpg https://www.cherubtreesa.co.za/images/Categories/velcrodetail.jpg

*Bumbeetles:*
https://www.bumbeetles.com/images/november_24__2010_013.jpg https://www.bumbeetles.com/images/august_nappies-015.jpg 

*Econobums:*
https://www.doodlebums.co.za/images/products/Econobum-Trim-Colors-150x129.jpg https://www.econobum.com/images/product-detail/EcoSingle200x200.jpg


----------



## k8y

oh no i wont be a stranger... a bit strange maybe, but not a stranger ! lol


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Katie... thanks for all the upkeep you've done on the thread hun!! It's very much appreciated! :hugs: Looking forward to hearing about your labour and baby news as I'm sure you wont be kept waiting too much longer! :hugs:

TLH, I'd probably speak to your doctor/consultant/midwife... whoever happens to be your normal first port of call with pregnancy related stuff! :hugs:

Wow.. Huggles... loads of nappies!! :thumbup: :yipee:

Nyn... thanks for taking over the thread!! :kiss: Sadly I couldn't have even offered to help as I have my family staying here for 3 weeks just after our due date... in our house (going to be cramped) and I'll hardly be online... though that would mostly be solved if they had an app for BnB... like they have an app for facebook etc! 

Hope you're all okay!! :flower: 

Anyone with any appt's this week? Scans?? I have a MW appt tomorrow as I have to have my BP checked out.


----------



## Nyn

bby congrats on the move!! and I'd mention the swelling next time you see the doc. I'm the same right now... my feet balloon within an hour of being on my feet.. happened in my last pregnancies too.. grr!

k8t - no probs hun! just make sure you stay in touch! and thanks for all the work you've done on the thread! x

Huggles those nappies looks so soft and comfy!! 

Mummy good luck at your mw appointment tomorrow!!

I've got my first home visit with the mw and 2nd mw (who I haven't met yet) tomorrow morning so am excited about that!! have been madly cleaning the house even more than usual but it still seems like it needs cleaning everywhere.. I think nesting is well and truly taking hold lol!


----------



## tlh97990

MummyCat said:


> :rofl: Katie... thanks for all the upkeep you've done on the thread hun!! It's very much appreciated! :hugs: Looking forward to hearing about your labour and baby news as I'm sure you wont be kept waiting too much longer! :hugs:
> 
> TLH, I'd probably speak to your doctor/consultant/midwife... whoever happens to be your normal first port of call with pregnancy related stuff! :hugs:
> 
> Wow.. Huggles... loads of nappies!! :thumbup: :yipee:
> 
> Nyn... thanks for taking over the thread!! :kiss: Sadly I couldn't have even offered to help as I have my family staying here for 3 weeks just after our due date... in our house (going to be cramped) and I'll hardly be online... though that would mostly be solved if they had an app for BnB... like they have an app for facebook etc!
> 
> Hope you're all okay!! :flower:
> 
> Anyone with any appt's this week? Scans?? I have a MW appt tomorrow as I have to have my BP checked out.

you guys are my first port of call for pregnancy stuff!!


----------



## notjustyet

Nyn, good on you for taking over the thread, I have no excuse for not offering I'm just too lazy!

K8y even if you're an October mummy you'll have to let us know.

Mummycat yes I've got a mw appointment on Wednesday afternoon - the day I finish work. I'm so excited!!

I just got in from an antenatal class learning about exercises to do in pregnancy and massage techniques for pregnancy and labour pains as well as birthing positions. Its all so close! And my friend had her baby boy this morning at 5am, can't wait to go and visit!


----------



## tlh97990

i may have found an affordable car at a decent price and itd be much more convenient with a baby than my car that i wrecked. however, i have to wait to see if i can be approved for it or how terrible my interest rate will be. an ex from a few years ago ran my credit cards up extremely bad so i have bad credit unfortunately. im hoping it wont stand in my way because i really really want a car before i have this baby and im scared shes ready to come out soon!!


----------



## MummyCat

tlh97990 said:


> you guys are my first port of call for pregnancy stuff!!

Oh bless you!!! Well, from what I've heard... people can lose bits of plug and have it grow back, but if it's got streaks of blood or you're concerned I'd talk to your doctor! :hugs:



Nyn said:


> bby congrats on the move!! and I'd mention the swelling next time you see the doc. I'm the same right now... my feet balloon within an hour of being on my feet.. happened in my last pregnancies too.. grr!
> 
> k8t - no probs hun! just make sure you stay in touch! and thanks for all the work you've done on the thread! x
> 
> Huggles those nappies looks so soft and comfy!!
> 
> Mummy good luck at your mw appointment tomorrow!!
> 
> I've got my first home visit with the mw and 2nd mw (who I haven't met yet) tomorrow morning so am excited about that!! have been madly cleaning the house even more than usual but it still seems like it needs cleaning everywhere.. I think nesting is well and truly taking hold lol!

Eeek! Hope that meeting goes well hun! :hugs: let us know how you get on! I'm having an off week and not doing nearly as much scrubbing as last week... but that may change tomorrow :haha:



notjustyet said:


> Nyn, good on you for taking over the thread, I have no excuse for not offering I'm just too lazy!
> 
> K8y even if you're an October mummy you'll have to let us know.
> 
> Mummycat yes I've got a mw appointment on Wednesday afternoon - the day I finish work. I'm so excited!!
> 
> I just got in from an antenatal class learning about exercises to do in pregnancy and massage techniques for pregnancy and labour pains as well as birthing positions. Its all so close! And my friend had her baby boy this morning at 5am, can't wait to go and visit!

Good luck at your appt hun! :flower: Congrats to your friend on the birth of her little boy :dance: and I remember sitting through antenatal classes last time... it made it very real... lets hope I remember it all for this time! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

tlh97990 said:


> i may have found an affordable car at a decent price and itd be much more convenient with a baby than my car that i wrecked. however, i have to wait to see if i can be approved for it or how terrible my interest rate will be. an ex from a few years ago ran my credit cards up extremely bad so i have bad credit unfortunately. im hoping it wont stand in my way because i really really want a car before i have this baby and im scared shes ready to come out soon!!

Oooh... hope you get the car you want! :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

tlh hope you get your car hun!!! definitely makes things easier with a baby!! x

eek am 36 weeks tomorrow!!!!! one week and one day till I'm full term :happydance:


----------



## fides

MonstHer, i don't even want to know what my waist size is measuring, lol - good for you for checking! :haha:

huggles, yay on the cloth stash!!! :dance:

Nyn, thanks for taking over the thread! Can't wait for the birth announcements to appear on the 1st page - it's making me sooo happy and excited to see some births rolling in on a PAL thread i'm on... :dance: good luck with your home visit!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Katie, thanks so much for all your upkeep on this thread for so long and Nyn for taking over!! :flower:

Huggles...the diapers look awesome...don't have a washer so no way I can manage cloth!!

TLH..yay for finding a car!!

I have a scan on Wednesday...looking forward to seeing if my little girl is still measuring ahead and to see when they think she will come. I still got my money on an october baby. 

Yay notjustyet for visiting your friends baby!!

My childbirth classes end this week with a session on breastfeeding. It did make it seem more real...especially seeing the nursery and the hospital wards...I can't WAIT for it to be my turn!! SO excited for what the next month has in store for all us mummies to be!!


----------



## tlh97990

i think i dropped again i feel so much more pressure than ive ever felt before and its harder to squat or anything...i'm hoping she hangs out until i get a vehicle so we don't have to rely on her daddy to take us anywhere since he slept through taking me to school today!!


----------



## Nyn

:happydance::happydance::happydance:36 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

tlh I know I've dropped too.. the pressure is immense!! and I've definitely got the pregnancy waddle walk going on!!


----------



## Huggles

Wow, happy 36 weeks nyn and fides!
And Dr Gomps for tomorrow as well!

Can't believe some of you are already so close to term!


----------



## k8y

Baby Martha's Nursery. x


----------



## you&me

Happy 36 weeks Nyn and Fides :happydance:

Thanks for taking over the thread Nyn.

K8Y, thanks for starting the thread...and I LOVE the name Martha, was my great nanna's name :cloud9:

Growth scan and consultant check up for me this afternoon.


----------



## Huggles

Aw, love the nursery k8y! And that quote is gorgeous!

good luck at your scan and app today you&me!


----------



## Nyn

k8y love the nursery hun!! and Martha's a really cute name :)

happy 36 weeks fides!! :happydance:

Just had the home visit - went really well :)


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good home visit nyn :thumbup:


----------



## k8y

thanks everyone :)


----------



## DrGomps

great nursery K8y!! And I love the name Martha!! ANd the decal is fab!!

good luck at the appt you&me!! 

tomorrow i have my scan and last lamaze class..


----------



## qwk

Happy 36 weeks to nyn and fixes!

Also throwing in my thanks and appreciation to k8y and now nyn for caring for this thread!

Lovely nursery too k8y - and cloth stash huggles!

Off to work - so short post unfortunately! Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 36 weeks Nyn and Fides!! 34 for me today!

And great nursery K8y :)


----------



## acoro

Happy new week mummies. :flower:

HOLY CRAP I only have 40 days to go!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 34 weeks Mrs AJ and happy 40 day countdown Acoro!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 34 Weeks Robin!! :yipee:


----------



## wtt :)

Happy x weeks :) 

I love reading this thread but it's really hard to catch up sometimes as you ladies post so much!! :lol: 

Thanks k8y and Nyn for taking care of our thread :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> Baby Martha's Nursery. x
> 
> View attachment 274686
> 
> 
> View attachment 274687

Awwwwwwww... lovely nursery pics :cloud9: also..you're now the third person I know of using the name Martha! :D :D So sweet honey! :thumbup:



you&me said:


> Growth scan and consultant check up for me this afternoon.

Good luck hun... let us know how you get on!! :flower:



Mrs. AJ said:


> Happy 36 weeks Nyn and Fides!! 34 for me today!
> 
> And great nursery K8y :)

happy 36 weeks Nyn and Fides and Happy 34 weeks Robin! :dance: 



acoro said:


> Happy new week mummies. :flower:
> 
> HOLY CRAP I only have 40 days to go!!!!

:shock: it kinda hits home a little doesn't it??? that's not a very long time to go!! 

Though it is in Lent when you've given up chocolate :rofl: ... but this 40 days will fly by! (ps.. I told hubby that as I had to give up alcohol for 9 months... next Lent I'm giving up :sex: ... as I'm not doing without chocolate and alcohol!!! he was not amused!!!)


had my MW appt.... BP was behaving :yipee: but trace of protein in my urine AGAIN :grr: so have to give a urine sample to be sent to the hospital and hopefully get results in about 4 days time. They want to check for UTI again. Baby/Uterus is measuring 36 weeks. So we're on course for an average size baby.... provided it arrives on time! OH... and it's still HEAD DOWN... so likely to stay there now! :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

Good grief.... just noticed after thinking wow acoro doesn't have long to go....

I'm down to 25 days!!! :shock:


----------



## bbygurl719

happy 36 weeks nyn and fide and happy 34 weeks robin. i cant believe its all gone by so fast. i posted yesterday about having pelvic pains does anyone kno what that is? i have a doctors appt tomorrow!


----------



## notjustyet

I'm on 30 days now, eek!!

Bby, it depends what kind of pain it is. It could be pelvic girdle pain (get your doctor to refer you to a physio) or it could be baby engaging or it could just be that you've overdone it lately. Or it could be something entirely different - I was referred to the physio for my pain and it turns out it is a non-pregnancy related hip / groin problem that can't be fixed till I've had baby. Great timing eh!

I finish work tomorrow and CANNOT WAIT!! I got pretty much everything done that I needed to today so tomorrow I need to sign a few papers and tidy my desk then I'm done hopefully. :happydance: Anyone else started mat leave yet?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry to hear you are in pain Amanda. As notjustyet said, it coudl be a variety of things, hopefully your Dr can help you sort it out. :hugs:

Wow, Cat, 25 days!? that seems so soon, that's awesome! 

Notjustyet - yay for being done with work! My last day isn't until the 27th, so still a while to go for me.


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet...so jealous of you starting mat leave...

yeah, amanda, pelvic pains could be so many different things...I get them all the time now with her being so low.


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs. AJ said:


> Sorry to hear you are in pain Amanda. As notjustyet said, it coudl be a variety of things, hopefully your Dr can help you sort it out. :hugs:
> 
> Wow, Cat, 25 days!? that seems so soon, that's awesome!
> 
> Notjustyet - yay for being done with work! My last day isn't until the 27th, so still a while to go for me.

mine is the 21st...seems like AGES away....trying to take it one day at a time.


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks all. ill just have to wait and see what doctor says tomorrow cant wait cuz when it happens it is very uncomfortable!


----------



## Huggles

yay for average head-down baby mummycat! And wow, 25 days is nothing! :shock:

Happy 30 days notjustyet and yay for finishing work tomorrow! My last day is 1 Nov - still a whole month away :(


----------



## notjustyet

I am the only lazy pants finishing early then? :haha: In my defence, I have a long commute and holidays to use up so why not! :thumbup: At least you lot will be kept busy and will probably have your babies as soon as you down tools at work. I have a massive to-do list so won't be short of jobs to be getting on with before bubba gets here. And I plan on having some days doing absolutely nothing too!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Notjustyet, you are not lazy! I would be doing the same if I could. But since I don't get any paid leave at all, I've got to keep working just to make some money.


----------



## Huggles

notjustyet - I think it's great to stop working at 36 weeks if you can. Although my last day of work is only 1 Nov, I will be 36+5 that day, so not stopping that long after you pregnancy-wise. Although that is becuase my stitch is being removed the following week so anything can happen after that. But i'm also using annual leave (normal paid holiday leave) to extend my maternity leave.


----------



## notjustyet

Mrs AJ, the US is a bit rubbish with mat leave isn't it. My OH won't get any paid leave and I've been moaning about that :blush: we really are lucky over here.

Hopefully you'll get a weeks rest then baby shows up Huggles, so you get as long as possible off work with him / her.

I reckon we should start betting on what date the first baby will come - something to keep us occupied before labour-watch starts! I'm gonna bet 15th October for our first November mummy.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I get no paid leave, 12 weeks unpaid, but oddly enough DH gets four weeks paid paternity!

October 15 is so close, but totally possible! I'll bet October 20.


----------



## MummyCat

notjustyet said:


> I'm on 30 days now, eek!!
> 
> Bby, it depends what kind of pain it is. It could be pelvic girdle pain (get your doctor to refer you to a physio) or it could be baby engaging or it could just be that you've overdone it lately. Or it could be something entirely different - I was referred to the physio for my pain and it turns out it is a non-pregnancy related hip / groin problem that can't be fixed till I've had baby. Great timing eh!
> 
> I finish work tomorrow and CANNOT WAIT!! I got pretty much everything done that I needed to today so tomorrow I need to sign a few papers and tidy my desk then I'm done hopefully. :happydance: Anyone else started mat leave yet?

:wohoo: (for the last day at work.... NOT the hip pain! :( ) To answer your question... either I've ALWAYS been on Mat leave... or NEVER going to get Mat leave! :rofl: depending on your view of a SAHM. :rofl: 

:dance: YEY for 30 days! 



Mrs. AJ said:


> Sorry to hear you are in pain Amanda. As notjustyet said, it coudl be a variety of things, hopefully your Dr can help you sort it out. :hugs:
> 
> Wow, Cat, 25 days!? that seems so soon, that's awesome!
> 
> Notjustyet - yay for being done with work! My last day isn't until the 27th, so still a while to go for me.

Ta... thanks hun!! :flower: it does seem soon! 27th isn't too far away :hugs:



bbygurl719 said:


> thanks all. ill just have to wait and see what doctor says tomorrow cant wait cuz when it happens it is very uncomfortable!

I agree with the others hun... good be a view things... hope that they help you tomorrow! 



notjustyet said:


> I am the only lazy pants finishing early then? :haha: In my defence, I have a long commute and holidays to use up so why not! :thumbup: At least you lot will be kept busy and will probably have your babies as soon as you down tools at work. I have a massive to-do list so won't be short of jobs to be getting on with before bubba gets here. And I plan on having some days doing absolutely nothing too!

:rofl: Listen here lazy pants.... when I was working full time prior to having Lottie... I finished at 34 weeks. Basically cos I had to take all my annual leave before my Mat leave else I'd have lost it... but still... I had a good two weeks extra to be lazy :rofl: I think it's fab you've got the time to rest (long commutes are awful when pregnant!) 



Huggles said:


> notjustyet - I think it's great to stop working at 36 weeks if you can. Although my last day of work is only 1 Nov, I will be 36+5 that day, so not stopping that long after you pregnancy-wise. Although that is becuase my stitch is being removed the following week so anything can happen after that. But i'm also using annual leave (normal paid holiday leave) to extend my maternity leave.

1st Nov will be here before you know it hun! :hugs: 

I think the first baby will be here on the 13th October! :thumbup: 

So we were asking Lottie what the baby's name should be... she said 'Baby Pound' :dohh: well what more could we expect... she then went on to tell us that the baby would come like this..... 1...2...3.... SURPRISE!!! :haha: I told her I'd love a labour like that... I had 17 hours active labour with her, so it was anything but 1,2,3 surprise! :rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

I'll say October 17th :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I think we would all love a 1,2,3 Suprise! labor :rofl: too cute.


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: she is very funny! She has a morning routine... up at 5:45 -- JUST before our alarm clock at 6am! :dohh: into our bed for cuddles and Daddy eventually gets up out of bed and makes her a bottle! She then lies with me for a while chatting or singing along to her lullalby CD that she knows how to turn on! :rofl: Then she climbs out of bed and finds the cream and has to rub cream on the baby. 

Very cute but all before 6:30 in the morning! YAWN!!!


----------



## MummyCat

I should add at this point... our surname is Pound... so Baby Pound makes sense! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

so cute that lottie rubs cream "on the baby"!

I'll guess 18 oct for first baby - but i'll probably forget my guess by tomorrow lol :dohh:


----------



## tlh97990

so far no luck with a car. my bank won't give me a loan until i improve my credit which takes at least 3 months so im waiting to hear back from a dealership that is trying to pull some strings to help me get a car before baby gets here. otherwise im gonna be stuck paying $11,000 altogether for a car thats worth $6,000. so im really annoyed!! my mom says she wants to help but refuses to cosign or do anything to help so i told her shes not coming to visit me or the baby since she doesnt want to help (might i had she has an extra vehicle that shes too big to fit behind the wheel so she could let me use that temporarily but doesnt want to) then my OH doesnt want to cosign because he claims hes trying to pay off some debt to buy a house yet just spent $300 on a guitar when he has 5 others!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry to hear about the car situation tlh, that sounds so frustrating! Perhaps you could try to get OH or your mom to cosign initially if you tell them you'll refinance under your name only once your credit gets cleared up in a few months? It seems like having a safe car for LO would be a good incentive for them to want to help.


----------



## notjustyet

tlh sorry to hear about the money and car troubles, hope u get it sorted. Maybe u could get something a bit cheaper or wait till your insurance pays out for your old car? Mummycat yay someone else on mat leave too haha, although i've got a feeling yours is busier than mine! Yes baby pound makes much more sense knowing your surname, bless lottie i want a 1,2,3 labour too!


----------



## tlh97990

my mom doesnt want to do anything to help because shes trying to get free health insurance from the state and she cant do it if she has her name on more than one vehicle which is why she wont let me drive her second vehicle. shes putting that one in someone else's name so i couldnt use it.
my OH doesnt see it as being important for me to have a car because he can just take me everywhere yet hes never on time to pick me up and when the baby is here its going to be a pain to have to get her ready every morning to take me to work then hed have to do it again to pick me up for lunch take me back to work and pick me back up but hes not realizing any of this.


----------



## notjustyet

Oh and mummycat i'm also woken up at 6am by a little one, my dog! He sleeps downstairs but then comes up at 6 for a cuddle - we have a babygate at the top of the stairs and he kind of knocks to get in. Its so adorable having a little cuddle to start the day! Can't wait till we have a baby to cuddle too!


----------



## MummyCat

TLH - Hun I'm sorry you are running into hurdles!!! I hope that it works out in the end :hugs: I hope that your family start being a bit more supportive! 

NJY - awwww :cloud9: sweet that you get a wake up call too!! You'll be ok with early morning wake ups :) xxx


----------



## qwk

Mummy cat - guess you'll have to name the little one Baby, ala dirty dancing ;) 

Notjustyet - good for you on the mat leave! I am still working hopefully til the last minute to get as much $ as possible. But I am happy for anyone starting theirs a bit early! My mom apparently stopped working at like five months with my older brother! I keep finding out all these new things about my mom's pregnancy!

I am going to prob start working from home after the 22nd though!

Tlh - that sounds like crap re the car :( sorry it's not working out at the moment

My guess for first baby.... Hmm. I'm honestly surprised we haven't had one yet! So I'm going early and I'll say.... October 13!


----------



## abi17

Hi girls, god iv forgot most of what iv read but congrats too all the girls starting new weeks or on daily countdowns. Iv only got 39 to go, I find out friday my c section date :-D so excited to know when she will be here I'm guessing November 3rd.
I also think the first baby will be here the 20th October. 
I can't remember who asked how me and bump are but were doing really good, think she's transverse now though I can feel both get bum and head right across my belly button. I find out friday and get my final scan before she's here, scary :-( hope everyone is good? I can't wait too read birth stories and see all the pictures of out babies. It's been such a wonderful journey so far I can't wait to start the next part too. 
Thanks k8y for all of the hard work you have done, I absolutely love the name martha too and nyn thank you for taking over. I don't look enough or I would have and have about 12 pages to catch up on when I come back
Oh yer were deffo calling our princess- Arabella joy haynes, i cant think of calling her anything else, it's perfect for her.
Abi x


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk, indeed... Though she's fickle and changes her mind quicker than any woman I know! :) you don't want to know how long the debate/decision for toast or cheerios for breakfast goes on for so often she has both!! :haha:

Abi.. Hi!!! Glad you are well!!! Exciting news about meeting Arabella soon! Such a lovely name :cloud9: let us know how you get on at your appt!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Abi, keep us posted on your section date, how exciting!


----------



## repogirl813

i am gonna say oct 28th for the first baby to enter our thread!!!


----------



## Huggles

50 day countdown for me today! :happydance:

(sounds like so long when some of you are already on 25 day countdowns lol!)

35 days until my stitch comes out - that sounds much sooner! :D


----------



## notjustyet

Yay for 50 or 35 days huggles! I remember how excited u were to meet your goal of 26 weeks so this must be extra special for u! Abi let us know on your c section date - the 3rd is my due date so lets hope that you're right then at least one baby will come that day, i have a feeling i'll be going over!


----------



## Nyn

tlh sorry about the car situation :( I'd be worried too :( Hope your Mom or OH start being more supportive on that frong :hugs:

Abi let us know when the section will be!! :)

My guess for first baby: 16th October! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

My BP is behaving perfectly on the tablets, so no more 3 x a week checks for me, I can go to once a week.

Had my growth scan...baby is on the top line and showing as being estimated at 5lbs already :wacko: I still have a few days short of 7 weeks to wait til my c-section...I have another scan at 36 weeks.

Has anyone else had recent growth scans?


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: you&me - glad your BP is behaving! 

I've not had any growth scans, just had uterus measured and it's 36 weeks, which MW says means that baby is average weight for gestation, so who knows what size baby could be?? Hopefully they're a little off on your calculations..But say baby gains 1/2pm each week.. That's then only going to be 8 and 1/2 lbs!! Which isn't big at all!!! :hugs: well it is in comparison to a preemie baby etc, but I'd ve happy with a baby that's 8 1/2 lbs!


----------



## MummyCat

1/2 lb each week... Not 1/2pm <--- stupid phone!


----------



## abi17

Of course il let you all know as soon as I do. I'm really excited to think my baby could be here in 3 weeks and someones on this thread could be here in a few days. The two girls that had their babies early from my NCT course are doing brilliant. Ones still in hospital though bur doing great 
I actually feel ready now to meet arabella, I worked a few things out in my head over the past few days and I'm now looking at a c section as a positive thing for us both than this big scary unknown. 
How can you tell if she's still breech? I think she was trying to turn yesterday not with very much success though and has gone back breech, her head in my ribs is really solid and lower down I presume is her bum, legs and so on as it's a long more bobbly and my skin isn't solid. 
You& me I'm glad ur BP is looking stable.
Tlh sorry to hear about the car and money situation I hope you get something sorted. 
What have you all packed in your hospital bag? Do I need different things than normal for a c section?
I'm quite concerned I'm going to go in Friday and there going to say c section today I keep having dreams about it. Is anyone else having a lot of vivid dreams/ nightmares?
When are you stopping your OHs from drinking too? See even though I'm having a c section, she's dropped and my BHs are regular so I need another plan just incase lol. 
I like plans if you can't tell.
Also if any of you girls are worried about labour/parenthood and that go to NCT classes I found them so rewarding and interesting. I have my last session Sunday but so far it has been a very positive experience.
Abi x


----------



## babyhopes2010

40 days :fool:


----------



## notjustyet

You&me, so glad to hear that your BPs playing ball now! 3 times a week must have been a nightmare to arrange - especially with your other kids! No growth scan for me but I'm off to the midwife soon for my 36 weeks appointment so we'll see if baby is still measuring average (was above average at 28 weeks, but since then has been the norm). Hopefully it's just that your baby has had a growth spurt recently but as Mummycat said, if not then at least you'll have a good weight baby - 8 1/2 lbs is great. My oldest nephew was 9lb 11 :dohh: but he was perfect.

Abi - The main differences I felt when my baby turned was the heartburn wasn't as bad (still bad, but not horrific now!), I now constantly need a wee rather than just when I get a kick in the bladder and the kicks are at the top / sides of the bump rather than lower down. 

I am still yet to pack my hospital bag properly but I got a list from out of a pregnancy book and have just been adding to it. I'm quite laid back about it as we live 5 mins from hospital so I can always send OH back for something if I forget to pack it. 

The dreams have skipped me and OH is getting them all :haha: pregnancy must be on his mind more than mine! My OH doesn't drink very often but it's his birthday on 15th Oct so we'll be staying at my Mums and he'll be going out while I visit a friend (it's her birthday that weekend too) and he'll be drinking that night. Then we have my nephews christening on 23rd Oct when he'll be having a few drinks. He turned down 2 stag do's at the end of Oct / beginning of Nov because he'd have to travel too far for them. I think he's sensible enough to decide when it's right to have a drink and when it isn't. We'll be staying at my Mums both times he's drinking so I can get to the hospital and I reckon he'd sober up pretty quick if I told him my waters had broken!

I just finished work till next year!! When I go back I'll be married and a Mummy!! :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Congrats on 40 days babyhopes!


----------



## MummyCat

just to clarify as I've just re read what I wrote! :dohh: I was writing that out as I said it in my head... by eight and a half pounds I mean 8lb's 7oz... which I think is very good weight! :thumbup: 

Babyhopes... congrats on 40 days hun! :flower:

NJY... CONGRATS on finishing work!!! :dance: and soooo much for you to look forward to in the next year! :yipee: LOL @ hubby and the dreams... my hubby is having rugby related dreams... the RWC is clearly more important to him right now! Last rugby world cup we had to choose our wedding date carefully as we didn't want it to clash... so we chose 3 November as it was 2 weekends after the final. So we had a joint night out as a hen/stag do with friends in London while watching the game and his team only went and won it... making it the best hen/stag do he could have dreamed of! :rofl: a week later we flew to South Africa to get married and the whole country was in celebration mode because they'd won it! :rofl: 

Anyway... baby is due 6 days after the RWC final this year :dohh: I've been told if baby decides to come early (and messes with him watching the final) I'll be getting a taxi to the hospital! :rofl: He says this now..... but he values his life more than a rugby game so he'll be singing a different tune should this baby come early! :rofl:


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> i am gonna say oct 28th for the first baby to enter our thread!!!

noooooooooooo thats mean ! I want Martha out before then ! haha


----------



## notjustyet

MummyCat said:


> just to clarify as I've just re read what I wrote! :dohh: I was writing that out as I said it in my head... by eight and a half pounds I mean 8lb's 7oz... which I think is very good weight! :thumbup:
> 
> NJY... CONGRATS on finishing work!!! :dance: and soooo much for you to look forward to in the next year! :yipee: LOL @ hubby and the dreams... my hubby is having rugby related dreams... the RWC is clearly more important to him right now! Last rugby world cup we had to choose our wedding date carefully as we didn't want it to clash... so we chose 3 November as it was 2 weekends after the final. So we had a joint night out as a hen/stag do with friends in London while watching the game and his team only went and won it... making it the best hen/stag do he could have dreamed of! :rofl: a week later we flew to South Africa to get married and the whole country was in celebration mode because they'd won it! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway... baby is due 6 days after the RWC final this year :dohh: I've been told if baby decides to come early (and messes with him watching the final) I'll be getting a taxi to the hospital! :rofl: He says this now..... but he values his life more than a rugby game so he'll be singing a different tune should this baby come early! :rofl:

Haha, I obviously knew what you meant because I wrote the same thing :dohh: lets blame baby brain! Good job I did finish work today :haha:

Aww 3 Nov is my due date! My OH is like that with the football, we could never have a baby due around the champions league final if Utd were in it! So, we're getting married out of the football season and before the Olympics! That does sound like a memorable stag / hen do though, good job they won haha. I imagine he'd get a right kicking if he refused to take you, hopefully you'll never find out how serious he is and baby sticks to his schedule!

LOL at K8y, I hope she comes before then too!! We need labour / baby gossip on here before then to keep me busy!


----------



## MummyCat

LOL Katie.... me and Qwk have both decided on 13th October... that's not too far away... think you can manage that date??? :dance:

NJY - :haha: men and their sports! yeah he'd certainly be kicked :haha: and denied :sex: for the better part of a year... which I think would hurt him more to be honest! :rofl: I agree... it's time to start with the labour signs and symptoms!! come on ladies!!!!


----------



## mummapie

Mummycat, your morning routine sounds so cute! Shame its so early though lol, the only wake up i have is OH climbing over me to get up for work at 5.30! He does make me a cup of tea if i ask though haha.

Tlh, sorry about the car situation :(

you&me, glad your bp has gone back to normal!

AFM, yesterday was my 20th birthday :D i had such a lovely day, my OH has got me a pregnancy massage and a facial booked as my present. And I had my hair cut today, my hairdresser is due on the 19th so i love catching up and hearing all about her pregnancy, shes sure he's going to be late though! I was so happy with my present from Sean, i almost cried haha. We went for lunch and i ate more than he did (which is a rare occurance!) Hopefully we will be all sorted and moved in completely to our place by the weekend, its been stressful but we're almost there (Reubens room is sorted bar curtains which my nan is making!) 

Yesterday i had the most horrible period type pains, back ache and a "popping sensation" down there :S i did panic a bit that he was going to make an extra early apperance but i think he was just in an awkward position or something. I felt fine after sitting down for a while and not getting so excited bowling on the wii! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. xx


----------



## mummapie

Also, this is what i'll be making Roo wear on christmas day! If my mother could dress me in embaressing things when i was little i see it as my duty to do it to Reuben too


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie...Happy birthday!! :cake: What a sweet present from DH!! And I love that outfit...

Ali, your not lazy...if I could stop working I would...its so hard...but in the US our maternity leave is such crap!!

TLH..how frustrating at the car...I would be mad at DH and your mom. Having a car in most places is critical to independence....DH might change his tune real quickly once he has to shuttle you around. YOu will definitely need a car with the LO. 

Mummy, I love your routine with lottie...she sounds so darling!! :cloud9: I wish Labor was 1-2-3 baby!! 

I actually think the first babies will start coming next week...there is a full moon on the 11/12 so thats when I predict...woman tend to pop during full moons. Also...tomorrow is when K8y is full term and then we have several ladies becoming full term after that...I would technically be full term as of yesterday if my due date hadn't changed...but she has been measuring ahead a week consistently (uterus/scan) as of late..so who knows...


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I have my last scan today!! Excited but nervous to see how big she is measuring...if her head is still in the 97th percentile...well....its going to be a rough one...


----------



## tlh97990

i think someone will have a baby next week!!

my OH will most likely try harder to help me out with a car when he realizes it wont be just me and him when he has to take me everywhere


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 
Happy Birthday Mummapie! :hugs:

Andrea, fingers crossed for your scan!! Let us know how you get on! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday mummapie!! And good point about the full moon andrea! Next week may be a good guess :)


----------



## sherylb

New Bump Pics and Completed Nursery Pics

We have today and one more class next week of Childbirth classes.


----------



## notjustyet

OK, I've calmed down a bit now with a nap and a cuddle from the dog and a cuppa. Baby was breech at about 30 weeks then was head down at 34 weeks and today the midwife thinks s/he may have turned again. She couldn't find the head! There were limbs to the right of my bump where the head might have been, but she said that could also be the bum and the head may just be very deeply engaged. I'm being sent for a scan tomorrow to find out for sure and have now been put under consultant led care, I'm bricking it to be honest. She went through what could happen, basically they'll try and turn the baby if they can and if I agree (not sure about that, my Mum was breech with me and had an ECV and it knocked her sick and then I moved back to breech anyway, which knocked her sick again) then if it works progress as normal but with scans to check where baby is but if it doesn't work then it'd be a c section at 38 - 39 weeks. She said they wouldn't risk a natural birth because they're too quick which could cause brain damage in the baby or something?? I was born bum first and think I'm ok. I know a lot of people have c sections for various reasons and obviously I just want baby out safely but I just hadn't considered it and it's now stressing me out. Can't imagine what it must be like for ladies who have to have emergency ones.

The midwife also measured me and I am measuring bigger - 36cm at 36 weeks (tomorrow) according to my chart that puts me above the 90th centile line by quite a bit, so I've to ask about that tomorrow too.

Sorry, I just needed to vent... as you can probably tell I'm stressing a bit. Doubt I'll sleep tonight!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: im measuring 37cm at 33 weeks and mw wasnt too bothered :)


----------



## qwk

ugh i had written a post and lost it.. trying to recreate it:

sheryl - great room, kristin has lots of goodies, lucky girl! :)

mummapie - happy birthday! ! !

notjustyet - hopefully the scan will just show that baby is engaged! i had a midwife tell me at 33 weeks that she couldn't find baby's head (to which my thinking is, um, well i'm pretty sure he has one so keep looking), so i'm kind of in the "mystery position" boat as well. try not to worry! :hugs:

dr. g - looking forward to hearing what you find out today! and happy 36 weeks!

aaand i can't remember anything else i had typed out so... the end. :)

also, what happened to my tickers... they have kicked me back 3 days for some reason ? i'm 35 weeks today! Edit - ok it's fixed now, weird!


----------



## notjustyet

Babyhopes I'm not really worried about the size, I don't think they'd have even sent me for a scan just for that it's the potential c section I'm stressing about.

Thanks Qwk, I'm pretty sure my baby has a head too! Yes I'm going to think positive, it will just be that I'm ready to pop not that I have an awkward baby like I was!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Notjustyet, hopefully scan will just show baby is well engaged and you have nothing to worry about!

Sheryl, loving the nursery!


----------



## Michieb

Not just yet dont worry about the c section! Its really not that bad! I had an emergency one with my daughter and now have a planned one with this child - which i am looking forward too more since i wont have the agonizing 18 hours of horrific lsabor to deal with first! 
I'll be working till the day before my section which suxs!!! so i am sooo jealous of all of you ladies taking off already!!! 
Happy Birthday to mummapie!
And hope that you get your car situation figured out TLH :(
Good luck with your scan Dr G!
As far as figuring out whos going to go first i would say it depends on hom many first time moms we have? they tend to go at least a week or two later! 
I have 37 days to go!!! :) And cant wait!!
Hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 35 Weeks Qwk!!

Babyhopes..you have been measuring ahead for awhile right??? But your fluid is okay...

so here are my month 9 bumps....Think she looks lower...bump has changed alot and I think she has dropped...which is why I had tons of stretchies appear overnight on my lower bump...luckily they aren't visible in pics!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-8.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

NotJustYet - :hugs: sorry for such a stressful appt! As hard as it may be.... try not to worry about it until after the scan tomorrow, because you may be stressing for no reason. Fingers crossed the little monkey is hiding head down! :hugs: Hopefully tomorrow will give a clearer idea about where you stand and roughly how big baby is! :hugs:

Andrea.... fab bump pics hun! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

gomps-def dropped hun mine has too ill take pic tommorow :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

notjustyet said:


> Babyhopes I'm not really worried about the size, I don't think they'd have even sent me for a scan just for that it's the potential c section I'm stressing about.
> 
> Thanks Qwk, I'm pretty sure my baby has a head too! Yes I'm going to think positive, it will just be that I'm ready to pop not that I have an awkward baby like I was!

:hugs: its those word c section :argh: it scares me too hun:hugs:
hopefully baby has just buried its head in,midwifes are often wrong about babies position xx fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Looking fab Andrea! Definitely dropped, yay!


----------



## Nyn

you&me good to hear your bp is behaving!

I still haven't packed my just in case hospital bag... must do that asap!!

babyhopes happy 40 days!!! :happydance:

notjustyet yey for finishing work!! :happydance:

lol k8y... I want Leia out before the 28th too!!

happy birthday mummapie!!! :cake: and I LOVE the outfit for Christmas day!!! 

lovely nursery sheryl!!!

cute bump andrea.. she's definitely dropped!!

I started my morning primrose oil capsules yesterday :) I didn't tear or even graze with ds2 after using them so hopefully it'll be the same this time!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ali...hopefully the scan will show baby is head down...I understand your fears though hun. :hugs: 

36 is spot on for 36 weeks and I don't think fundal height is that accurate...:hugs:


----------



## qwk

DrGomps said:


> I actually think the first babies will start coming next week...there is a full moon on the 11/12 so thats when I predict...woman tend to pop during full moons.

hehe this is why i picked October 13th too! :)


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone, I'm trying not to stress but it's hard not to think about it. Hopefully its just baby hiding really low down there! Glad I have this place to vent.

Dr G that bump definitely looks lower but also loads bigger. You definitely won't get to 40 weeks!


----------



## sherylb

I know the November full moon is the 10th. I just looked it up yesterday.


----------



## tlh97990

andrea- i havent had stretch marks this whole time and i woke up the other day and notice my bump was a lot a lower and making me waddle then i looked and i have like 2 or 3 stretch marks on my sides from where i dropped i guess!!

i'm just curious to see how everyone feels about medical inductions? I understand if you're 41 or 42 weeks along the baby no longer thrives and induction is pretty much necessary. has anyone been induced early or right at 40 weeks or thinking about doing this. I'll be full term next week but since i know dates arent necessarily accurate i'd want to wait until 38 or 39 or even 40 but idk how my doctor even feels about inducing before im over due


----------



## Mrs. AJ

sherylb said:


> I know the November full moon is the 10th. I just looked it up yesterday.

Oooh, I wonder how many of us will go into labor around that time then!


----------



## Nyn

tlh - personally I'd advise against unnecessary induction. If it's medically needed... then of course it's a good idea, but if it's just to meet baby that bit sooner then I'd say it's an unnecessary stress for you and LO. I was induced (totally unnecessary) with ds1 as they just wanted to speed things along for the convenience of the medical staff (I didn't know any better) and it was the classic induction story of one thing leading to another... epidural = baby stressed = episiotomy and ventouse = nasty recovery! so yeah.. if it's not needed, I wouldn't do it! I'll be avoiding induction at all costs!! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

I bet there will be a lot of babies born around then!! Mine better already be here!! 

TLH...have you considered trying natural induction?? I am taking raspberry leaf capsules and evening primrose oil as well as this birth tincture...also I hear :sex: and swallowing some :spermy: Is a natural induction (prostaglandins) we haven't did for awhile now....but once she is officially full term I am going to try everything!! 

scan went well...baby is head down (duh) and sunny side up...though the sonographer did get her to turn her head and we got a profile shot. All her measurements were smack on average for 37w5d....she has long legs...head wasn't quite as large as 28 weeks!! Shocked there and her estimated weight is 6 lbs 12 oz! :shock: estimated birth weight is 7 lbs 15 oz!! Also they were trying out some new equipment and got to see some 3D (they didn't give it to us though). All in all a good scan and glad my daughter is healthy and hopefully I can meet her in a few weeks!! Oh and she was practicing breathing during the scan...it was nuts!! What a smart girl!!


----------



## DrGomps

Nyn said:


> tlh - personally I'd advise against unnecessary induction. If it's medically needed... then of course it's a good idea, but if it's just to meet baby that bit sooner then I'd say it's an unnecessary stress for you and LO. I was induced (totally unnecessary) with ds1 as they just wanted to speed things along for the convenience of the medical staff (I didn't know any better) and it was the classic induction story of one thing leading to another... epidural = baby stressed = episiotomy and ventouse = nasty recovery! so yeah.. if it's not needed, I wouldn't do it! I'll be avoiding induction at all costs!! :flower:

I agree..I Hear nothing but horror stories about medical inductions...only if absolutely necessary. Thats why I am trying natural induction!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Andrea, sounds like the scan was super! 7lb15oz is a great birthweight, so hopefully that is close and glad to hear that Josie's head isn't in the 97th percentile anymore! Hard to believe she is so close to 7 pounds already!

I know at my hospital they won't due any inductions until at least 39 weeks unless it is an absolute emergency. I've also heard scary stories about medical induction, so I'll be trying some of Andrea's suggestions.


----------



## DrGomps

Here are her piccies from today!! Her last photoshoot in utero!! :haha:
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3202.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3203.jpg


----------



## qwk

i would agree with nyn, induction just seems like you're asking for more pain and more interventions. also i figure baby will know when he's supposed to pop out and will do so :)


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: hi lovelies! 

TLH... I had induction with Lottie... but this was started at 12 days overdue (so 41+5) and she arrived on the following day.... after epidural, episiotomy and forceps... saying all of that, I didn't end up stressed out and recovered well etc. I know a lot of ladies would avoid a labour like this at all costs... but I coped really well after it and didn't feel upset at all by it. 

My hospital will only induce from 10 days overdue... unless there are any medical reasons to do so earlier. If we get that far over again I will opt for induction, though I have to be honest.... I'm hoping things kick off naturally for me this time as it would be nice to do some of my labouring at home this time round! 

Andrea... Lottie was born at 8lb 3oz and still looked very dinky (she was very long)! So you don't have a massive baby in there... Josie is perfectly perfect in every way :cloud9: gorgeous scan!!! xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just back from doctors appt. think doctor said she is head down but didnt hear her for sure. i have been really crampy and achy in lower abdomen and back so the checked my cervix. im still closed and no dialation yet but i think in the next week or so thats going to change cuz i have contractions alot latley!


----------



## notjustyet

Glad to hear the scan went well Andrea, the pics are lovely. I agree with Mummycat - my nephew was 8lb2 and was tiny even though he had long legs. He still fit in his newborn stuff for a week and a half, till he grew too tall! Glad the head isn't as massive now!

I agree with all the above about the induction, I will be trying the natural techniques (providing all goes well tomorrow) but would prefer not to have a medical one because you're more likely to need more intervention. And labouring at home has got to be better than in a hospital.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the induction stories - good and bad! I'm having an induction w/c 7 November at 38w because of my gestational diabetes, leaky heart valve and age. Obviously I'd prefer to wait for WB to arrive in his own time, but ultimately I have to do what is best for him so induction it is.

I'm hoping that he decides to make an appearance the day before the induction though!!

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Pip... my friend (NCT buddy) has had two inductions one at 41+5 and the other at 39+6 (due to waters breaking and meconium in waters) and both times... her babies arrived the same day and she coped on gas and air! So not ALL inductions end up with assistance! :hugs:


----------



## fides

k8y, cute nursery!
nyn, yay for the home visit!!!
notjustyet, happy mat leave!!! love your new avatar, too!
mumma, happy birthday!!

afm, it was our anniversary yesterday - happily married for 2 years, and i've been pregnant for nearly half of that, lol - poor hubby!

talking about induction: i am going to avoid some of the natural induction stuff (like pineapple) and be very careful not to overdue things over the next few weeks b/c i just don't want baby coming before it is ready, and i am lucky not to have any health issues requiring the baby to come early - a friend of mine just had hers 2 1/2 weeks before her EDD, but the baby's lungs weren't ready, so it was in NICU for a week, then on oxygen for a few weeks - knowing her has pretty much scared me from wanting to have this one come early, even though the feet-up-into-the-ribs thing is already starting to get a little old...

and, just for fun, my predictions: 
-who will be first? either someone who has already given birth to a healthy child before, or a first-timer of Asian or African descent. I'm going by statistics - that Caucasians average a week or more longer than other races, and that 1st-timers tend to average 6 days past EDD unless induced. 

-when will the first get here? I'm also going to play it safe with this one, since it seems like a lot of us in this thread came over from TTC, which would mean fewer guesses regarding conception dates and such... So, my guess is that the first October EDD baby comes around the 19th of this month, and the 1st November EDD baby around the 25th of this month, unless someone ends up with a complication requiring a sooner delivery. 

- one more prediction, just for fun: I'm going to predict that *no one* in this thread goes past 41wk 4d, so that none of us have to worry about all the extra monitoring and such that comes with going past term with that 42wk mark! :flower:

It's going to be so much fun to see what happens in reality!! :dance: Can't wait!


----------



## wtt :)

interesting about Caucasians being the ones more likely to go past the due date :flower: Does it count if Baby is part Japanese? :haha:


----------



## mummapie

My prediction is that i'm the last person to give birth and actually end up with a december baby haha :D


----------



## qwk

I am taking the same approach as fides re the natural induction methods - although I TOTALLY get why others would do them!! Not meant as a criticism of that at all. But I just want Q and my body to make the decision. The only way I think I would start trying the natural inducers is if i get past my due date :)

Just packed our hospital bags!! Can't believe it. Also cooking one more dish to stick in the freezer, shells and cheese :)


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone for your opinions. my SIL was induced on her due date at 8pm and delivered at noon the following day. she didnt have any complications or need to be induced but chose to because she was sick of being pregnant. her daughter is healthy and her labor delivery and recovery were rather easy.

I finally got good news today. my car was not totaled and will cost 1500 to get fixed. So i'm just gonna pay to have it fixed and my mom is going to gift it over to me. it should be done next week thank god!! the only problem is my mom had it towed 2 and a half hours away to my grandma's house so after it gets fixed i don't really know how it is going to get to me because i don't feel comfortable driving that far home at 37 weeks so we'll see if my family will drive it up most the way!!


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> LOL Katie.... me and Qwk have both decided on 13th October... that's not too far away... think you can manage that date??? :dance:
> 
> NJY - :haha: men and their sports! yeah he'd certainly be kicked :haha: and denied :sex: for the better part of a year... which I think would hurt him more to be honest! :rofl: I agree... it's time to start with the labour signs and symptoms!! come on ladies!!!!

yes that seems much more managable thanks :haha:


----------



## k8y

mummapie said:


> Also, this is what i'll be making Roo wear on christmas day! If my mother could dress me in embaressing things when i was little i see it as my duty to do it to Reuben too

Here my James' christmas card we made ... Ill see if I can find some other of the outfits we have made him wear... Love it !!! 




its got to be done !


----------



## k8y

oh ! and 21 days to go !! 37 weeks preggo today ! whooooop


----------



## Nyn

andrea sounds like you had a brilliant scan hun!! :happydance: I love the pics, you can see she has chubby little baby cheeks.. awwwww :)

amanda glad things are looking good for you! :)

aww mummapie, I'm sure you'lll be a November mama!! :hugs: and Happy 37 Weeks lucky you!!!! :happydance:

tlh that's BRILL news about your car hun!! you must be so relieved!!

k8y that christmas pudding outfit card is gorgeous!!!!!

Re: natural induction, I'll be continuing the morning primrose oil as I'm convinced that was a big help in me not tearing or anything last time and helping to soften up the cervix. Going to start walking a bit more, bouncing on my ball and as of next week will make more of an effort in the bedroom hehe which I'm sure OH will be more than happy about :happydance: other than that... going to let things go as they need to!

One of the mum's from school who I'm friendly with and lives round the corner as given me her number and said she's more than happy to look after the boys if and when, and at any time of the day or night so that's really great. I've got my mum but she is about 25 mins away so this way we have someone really close which is fab.

Started getting stuff together last night for the birth... baby's clothes etc.. Realised I still need to get nappies though!! eek!


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg

https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Katie.... HUGE congrats on reaching full term!!! :wohoo: The first of a long string of us that will follow you! :thumbup:

Nyn... that's lovely of your friend! :thumbup: and thanks for reminding me... I need some more size 1 nappies, only bought 1 back so far and half of them are in my hospital bag! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Lovely bump babyhopes! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow, I wasn't around for 1 day and suddenly there's 7 pages to catch up on! :shock:



you&me said:


> My BP is behaving perfectly on the tablets, so no more 3 x a week checks for me, I can go to once a week.
> 
> Had my growth scan...baby is on the top line and showing as being estimated at 5lbs already :wacko: I still have a few days short of 7 weeks to wait til my c-section...I have another scan at 36 weeks.
> 
> Has anyone else had recent growth scans?

Yay, so glad your bp is behaving and you don't have to go for checks 3 times a week anymore!
Sounds like baby is growing really nicely. Actually sounds like a nice big one like mine - last scan I had was 32 weeks exactly and he measured 2.1kg (which i think is around 4.7lb?)
I get a scan at every appointment and he always checks the size, so not sure if that means they're all considered 'growth scans'?



notjustyet said:


> I just finished work till next year!! When I go back I'll be married and a Mummy!! :happydance:

Yipee for starting mat leave! :happydance:



mummapie said:


> AFM, yesterday was my 20th birthday :D i had such a lovely day, my OH has got me a pregnancy massage and a facial booked as my present. And I had my hair cut today, my hairdresser is due on the 19th so i love catching up and hearing all about her pregnancy, shes sure he's going to be late though! I was so happy with my present from Sean, i almost cried haha. We went for lunch and i ate more than he did (which is a rare occurance!) Hopefully we will be all sorted and moved in completely to our place by the weekend, its been stressful but we're almost there (Reubens room is sorted bar curtains which my nan is making!)
> 
> Yesterday i had the most horrible period type pains, back ache and a "popping sensation" down there :S i did panic a bit that he was going to make an extra early apperance but i think he was just in an awkward position or something. I felt fine after sitting down for a while and not getting so excited bowling on the wii!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay. xx

Happy Birthday! :cake:
sounds like a really fab birthday present you got! Hope you enjoy the massage and facial!
Hope all the period type pains and back ache etc subside a bit and that you get some rest :hugs:

That xmas outfit is too cute!!!



notjustyet said:


> OK, I've calmed down a bit now with a nap and a cuddle from the dog and a cuppa. Baby was breech at about 30 weeks then was head down at 34 weeks and today the midwife thinks s/he may have turned again. She couldn't find the head! There were limbs to the right of my bump where the head might have been, but she said that could also be the bum and the head may just be very deeply engaged. I'm being sent for a scan tomorrow to find out for sure and have now been put under consultant led care, I'm bricking it to be honest. She went through what could happen, basically they'll try and turn the baby if they can and if I agree (not sure about that, my Mum was breech with me and had an ECV and it knocked her sick and then I moved back to breech anyway, which knocked her sick again) then if it works progress as normal but with scans to check where baby is but if it doesn't work then it'd be a c section at 38 - 39 weeks. She said they wouldn't risk a natural birth because they're too quick which could cause brain damage in the baby or something?? I was born bum first and think I'm ok. I know a lot of people have c sections for various reasons and obviously I just want baby out safely but I just hadn't considered it and it's now stressing me out. Can't imagine what it must be like for ladies who have to have emergency ones.
> 
> The midwife also measured me and I am measuring bigger - 36cm at 36 weeks (tomorrow) according to my chart that puts me above the 90th centile line by quite a bit, so I've to ask about that tomorrow too.
> 
> Sorry, I just needed to vent... as you can probably tell I'm stressing a bit. Doubt I'll sleep tonight!

Hope the scan goes well.
If baby is breech and you don't want the ECV, you can also try hypnosis/acupuncture/reflexology to try and turn the baby - they apparently have a much higher success rate for turning babies than ECV.



DrGomps said:


> so here are my month 9 bumps....Think she looks lower...bump has changed alot and I think she has dropped...which is why I had tons of stretchies appear overnight on my lower bump...luckily they aren't visible in pics!!

Great bump pics! Definitely filled out lower down. The top of your bump still looks in the same place, but the bottom and definitely filled out (very probably indicating baby has dropped!)



sherylb said:


> I know the November full moon is the 10th. I just looked it up yesterday.

That's great to know! I'm having my stitch out on 9th and really hoping for baby to arrive on 11th - so fx'd the full moon plays a role and sends me into labour!



DrGomps said:


> scan went well...baby is head down (duh) and sunny side up...though the sonographer did get her to turn her head and we got a profile shot. All her measurements were smack on average for 37w5d....she has long legs...head wasn't quite as large as 28 weeks!! Shocked there and her estimated weight is 6 lbs 12 oz! :shock: estimated birth weight is 7 lbs 15 oz!! Also they were trying out some new equipment and got to see some 3D (they didn't give it to us though). All in all a good scan and glad my daughter is healthy and hopefully I can meet her in a few weeks!! Oh and she was practicing breathing during the scan...it was nuts!! What a smart girl!!

Really glad you had such a good scan! Pics are gorgeous! Especially that profile pic!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all just back from doctors appt. think doctor said she is head down but didnt hear her for sure. i have been really crampy and achy in lower abdomen and back so the checked my cervix. im still closed and no dialation yet but i think in the next week or so thats going to change cuz i have contractions alot latley!

Glad you mentioned the cramping and aching and they checked things out. And glad that cervix is still closed etc. Fx'd baby stays cooking for a few more weeks still!
Did they check for uti? Sometimes that can give cramps and aches as well i think.



fides said:


> and, just for fun, my predictions:
> -who will be first? either someone who has already given birth to a healthy child before, or a first-timer of Asian or African descent. I'm going by statistics - that Caucasians average a week or more longer than other races, and that 1st-timers tend to average 6 days past EDD unless induced.
> 
> -when will the first get here? I'm also going to play it safe with this one, since it seems like a lot of us in this thread came over from TTC, which would mean fewer guesses regarding conception dates and such... So, my guess is that the first October EDD baby comes around the 19th of this month, and the 1st November EDD baby around the 25th of this month, unless someone ends up with a complication requiring a sooner delivery.
> 
> - one more prediction, just for fun: I'm going to predict that *no one* in this thread goes past 41wk 4d, so that none of us have to worry about all the extra monitoring and such that comes with going past term with that 42wk mark! :flower:
> 
> It's going to be so much fun to see what happens in reality!! :dance: Can't wait!

Great predictions! will be fun to see how many of them come true!



qwk said:


> Just packed our hospital bags!! Can't believe it. Also cooking one more dish to stick in the freezer, shells and cheese :)

Yay for packing your hospital bags and being all ready and organised! :thumbup:



tlh97990 said:


> I finally got good news today. my car was not totaled and will cost 1500 to get fixed. So i'm just gonna pay to have it fixed and my mom is going to gift it over to me. it should be done next week thank god!! the only problem is my mom had it towed 2 and a half hours away to my grandma's house so after it gets fixed i don't really know how it is going to get to me because i don't feel comfortable driving that far home at 37 weeks so we'll see if my family will drive it up most the way!!

Great news about the car! Really hope someone drives it down for you.



k8y said:


> Here my James' christmas card we made ... Ill see if I can find some other of the outfits we have made him wear... Love it !!!
> 
> its got to be done !

That card is gorgeous!



k8y said:


> oh ! and 21 days to go !! 37 weeks preggo today ! whooooop

Wow, happy 37 weeks and full term k8y!!!



Nyn said:


> One of the mum's from school who I'm friendly with and lives round the corner as given me her number and said she's more than happy to look after the boys if and when, and at any time of the day or night so that's really great. I've got my mum but she is about 25 mins away so this way we have someone really close which is fab.
> 
> Started getting stuff together last night for the birth... baby's clothes etc.. Realised I still need to get nappies though!! eek!

That's great that she offered to look after the boys. Always helps one relax if there's a good plan in place.



babyhopes2010 said:


> 35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(

Lovely bump pics :thumbup:



MummyCat said:


> I need some more size 1 nappies, only bought 1 back so far and half of them are in my hospital bag! :rofl:

We had also only bought one pack of newborn nappies (only 27 in a pack). I was convinced i'd get loads at my shower and landed up getting none! So my mom bought us another pack of 27. Then i bought another pack of 47. And she gave me a pack of 28 yesterday, oh and then bought an additional pack of 28. so i reckon i probably have enough for at least the first week now (i hope!). We also get a pack in the hospital.



AFM - had a hectic 4 hour shopping spree with my mom yesterday - totally exhausted after that! But i think we now have everythign we'll need for baby, at least for the first few weeks.
Baby room is a mess though with everything from my shower and our various shopping trips. So this weekend hubby has said we need to sort it all and get the room ready. so hopefully i'll be posting nursery pics next week!

PS - sorry for the mammoth post :blush:


----------



## k8y

babyhopes2010 said:


> 35 week pot pic! i blurred out stretchies as there nasty :(
> 
> https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5286/35wks.jpg
> 
> https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9638/35wkbump.jpg

loving the bump, your stretch marks dont look too bad at all, i like mine, little reminder that my belly was my babies home. :)


----------



## tlh97990

Huggles you are so devoted to responding to everyone! i always read through a page and forget what i read but try to keep up :haha:

My mom told me her and my step dad will drive my car down whenever its fixed whether baby is here yet or not because she knows i need a car for school and work and need to reinstall the carseat and everything. I'm so incredibly relieved i'm just hoping the estimate is an accurate price and they arent going to add a few extra hundred dollars on at the end!!

My SIL will be in town on saturday with her daughter that she had in august and i'm so excited we havent seen the baby yet! I just feel like I have so much to look forward to until my LO gets here so hopefully time will fly by. i'm super excited for my appointment on monday to see if im dilating at all!!!

This may be a stupid question what exactly is primose oil? how does it work and where do i find it?


----------



## repogirl813

ok off for my growth scan am praying all is well!!!! Oh and hoping she is still a girl since we haven't seen her since our 20 week scan!


----------



## DrGomps

dawnann, have a great scan!!

huggles, can't wait to see your nursery!!

babyhopes..I have tons of stretches too. :hugs:

tlh...evening primrose oil is supposed to help make labor easier and help soften the cervix. I have been taking it for a week [email protected] 37 weeks I will take them vaginally as well as orally. I want to add that these natural inductions are in no way going to work on there own...baby has to be ready. I know several woman who swear by it...but most of them didn't give birth that much earlier then their due date. I heard it also helps have faster early/active labor and smoother births...we will see!! 

oh and this is Off topic...but really upset about hearing about the passing of Steve Jobs. HE was a visionary and a technological genius and almost every device I use was inspired by him!!


----------



## mummapie

I had the worst pains (it felt like i was about to come on!) this morning from about 8am till 1pm i ended up ringing the hospital just to see what they thought it was and they reckoned it was BH? My stomach wasnt tightening though, and i thought they werent meant to hurt :wacko:? They actually made me feel sick, which was the main reason i rang up, i think i worried my mum because i asked her first :dohh: Whatever it is was eased off now but my back hurts but thats not new. Just running a bath to see if it helps..


----------



## Huggles

k8y said:


> loving the bump, your stretch marks dont look too bad at all, i like mine, little reminder that my belly was my babies home. :)

I like the saying that stretchmarks are the road map of life :)


TLH - really glad your mom and step dad have agreed to bring the car down. Must be a huge weight off your mind.
And yay for seeing sil's baby soon! Hope your app on monday goes well!

enjoy your scan repogirl! and fx'd it's still a girl LoL!

Mummapie - glad the pains have eased now. Hopefully they stay away for a bit :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

is it really bad that I've never heard of steve jobs and have no idea who he is?


----------



## Nyn

cute bump babyhopes!!

tlh have fun with your sister!!

evening primrose oil comes in gel capsules and you can insert one at night and it melts and releases the oil onto your cervix and really lubricates everything up. Helps to soften the cervix and also can help with stretching during birth.. you can get them at any health food shop :flower:

good luck at your scan repogirl!!

mummapie hope your bath helps hun.. if not then give your doc/mw a call just to be safe :hugs:

Huggles..no I hadn't heard of him either till this morning when I went onto facebook and saw all the rip steve jobs posts!! :)

I just got my list from my mw of all the things I need to prepare for the homebirth!! :happydance: getting very real now!!!


----------



## Michieb

Steve Jobbs was co-founder of Apple :) He was the first to create a personal computer and invented the mouse!! he was a good guy!! Was a great technology visionary and will be missed!
Happy to hear everyone is coming along! Sorry baby brain makes me forget half the posts i read and i had to catch up on 7 pages!!
Good news on the car!
And yes have many new stretch marks this time around :(
Hope everyone is feeling well!! Almost Friday!!


----------



## qwk

huggles your massive posts crack me up! :)

mummapie, hope you are continue to feel better. it's hard not to wonder if every random pain is labor related or is just something you'd be feeling anyway, or it is for me anyway!

big congrats to k8y for being full-term! :D our first graduate! ;)


----------



## Nyn

ooh and I'm negative for GBS! :) one less thing to think about! was positive last time round so am a bit surprised!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Andrea, I was saddened this morning by the news of Steve Jobs too! Huggles... it's not a surprise that you didn't know him, because he doesn't spend much time in the media. :hugs: He's basically the Bill Gates of Apple. :hugs: and yes, he was a visionary and through his genius idea's has changed the way we work and communicate! 

I thought this was really sweet.... Three apples that changed the world: 1. The one Eve ate 2. The one that fell on Newtons head 3. The one Steve built. RIP.

TLH...fab news about the car and fingers crossed it comes in under estimate! :thumbup:

Mumma... hope you're alright hun! Run an bath and take some paracetemol. BH they say should not be sore... at 37 weeks with Lottie I had false labour that by god was sore. My tummy contracting with BH pushed baby into my organs or something but it certainly was painful! :hugs:

DawnAnn.. good luck hun! :flower: looking forward to hearing your news from your scan! 

Nyn, fab that you're clear of GBS! :thumbup:

Re the stretchmarks.... I still have the ones from when I had Lottie... naturally as they don't magically disappear! :grr: :haha: but no new ones... YET! :haha:

I just had a two hour nap! It was lush! :cloud9: thank you darling toddler for needing 2 hours instead of 1!!! :dance:


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> cute bump babyhopes!!
> 
> tlh have fun with your sister!!
> 
> evening primrose oil comes in gel capsules and you can insert one at night and it melts and releases the oil onto your cervix and really lubricates everything up. Helps to soften the cervix and also can help with stretching during birth.. you can get them at any health food shop :flower:
> 
> good luck at your scan repogirl!!
> 
> mummapie hope your bath helps hun.. if not then give your doc/mw a call just to be safe :hugs:
> 
> Huggles..no I hadn't heard of him either till this morning when I went onto facebook and saw all the rip steve jobs posts!! :)
> 
> I just got my list from my mw of all the things I need to prepare for the homebirth!! :happydance: getting very real now!!!

You have a list??? Mine just said, towels and an old shower curtain? What do I need ? I bought some plastic diy sheets from local cheapy shop for a pound each instead of a shower curtain.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So much to catch up on! K8y, big congrats for being the first of us to reach full term, woo hoo! Any day now!


----------



## Huggles

nyn - yay for getting the list of stuff for your home birth! And super yay for being negative for gbs :happydance:
When they tested my placenta after Jarrod (just to rule out any other reasons for what happened), it turned out I also had gbs (although my dr did say that it was definitely not that that caused what happened).
So i'm really hoping that i'll also test negative this time around! Going to get swabbed at the same app as when my stitch comes out. He said he could do it at my 35 week app, but he's just concerned that it's too early. So he'll rather do it at my 37+6 app, just before he removes the stitch. Then i should get the results within 2 days. He said that if i go into labour before e gets the results he'll give me the antibiotics anyway, just in case (which i'm glad about). really hope i test neg though!

Mummcat - yay for a nice long nap!


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv finally packed my hospital bag!:yipee:


----------



## MummyCat

Katie... you having a home birth too???

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOL...well done Babyhopes... I only did it this weekend at 36 weeks! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

my dh was getting a lil nervous so i went out today to get all the stuff so his happy the bag is in the lounge now :haha:


----------



## Huggles

yay, well done on packing your bags babyhopes and mummycat!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I plan to pack my bag this weekend :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

all this bag packing is scary :wacko:


----------



## wtt :)

babyhopes2010 said:


> my dh was getting a lil nervous so i went out today to get all the stuff so his happy the bag is in the lounge now :haha:


:lol: i packed the diaper bag with Baby's stuff for now and told DH where the list for my bag is in case it's not packed if we end up going to the hospital early :haha: I will have to start packing it this or next weekend though. Can't wait that much longer :D


----------



## Nyn

K8y - here's the list I was given for home birth:)

* a suitcase/bag for quick use at home or for eventual transfer to hospital containing:

. clothes for baby + hat + nappies

. 4 to 5 towels for baby straight after birth (colored/patterned is best in case they get dirty)

. large thick panty liners

. clothes for Mum for before and after birth

. fresh sheets for the bed if necessary

. a towel, flannel and soap for Mum

. insurance details



* an easily accessible heating point (we're using a plug in radiator)

* plastic protection for bed, floor, couch...

* cushions, duvet, cover...

* a pair of socks for Mum

* changing mat/ somewhere to change baby after birth

* a flat table or surface for midwife to put things and for emergency recuss if necessary

* anything you might want for birth.. music, candles, lighting etc

* phone numbers (gynocologist, hospital, parents, friends ...)

* a roll of toilet paper

* Vitamin K (prescription needed)

I plan on having a bag with the bag stuff in it and then a washing basket with the other stuff in it so it's all handy and ready to hand.

I'm planning on being in the living room and we're putting a big matress on the floor so I'll have lots of room and the choice of floor/ couch/ ball etc.. and there's the dining room table for the midwives to use :)


----------



## sherylb

NYN that list must be different from mine because of where you are. I'm 95% positive that we don't pack towels to clean up the baby or our own sheets among other things. Interesting!

You must be talking about a home birth looking at it again.

Almost forgot -- had my 34 week appointment this morning. At drs 32 weeks she was measuring 30 weeks. Now at his 34 she is measuring 33 which is spot on with my O-based date and her sonogram at 20 weeks.


----------



## repogirl813

my scan went great she is measuring around 5 pounds 6 ounces, she said she is measuring about 4 days behind but said she isn't worried about that at all. i got 2 side face pictures and a foot she was just soo cramped in there that trying to get a good photo was just impossible!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Wow Nyn... cos I've never investigated home birht it never occured to me half the stuff you'd need... like a flat surface for possible resuss! (hopefully that's completely not required!)

Sheryl, fab news that Kristen's weight is spot on! Good little lady!! :thumbup:

Dawnann... awesome news hun! :cloud9: must have been lovely to see her again! :flower:


----------



## qwk

glad it went well repo!


----------



## Huggles

sheryl - that list nyn posted is for a home birth which is why it's so completely different to your list.
Glad your appointment went well and that kristin is now matching your dates in measurements! Great news!

repogirl - glad you had such a good scan!

And becuase I'm feeling daring - here's a 33 week bare bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







33 week bare bump cropped.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sherylb

Have you ladies asked your doctors about birth control after the birth? I thought I had read Paraguard (copper IUD) could be inserted at the same time as birth even but he said it can't be inserted until my uterus has gone back to normal or about 6 months after birth. :( We are going to have to be super careful not to get pregnant again soon.


----------



## wtt :)

repogirl813 said:


> my scan went great she is measuring around 5 pounds 6 ounces, she said she is measuring about 4 days behind but said she isn't worried about that at all. i got 2 side face pictures and a foot she was just soo cramped in there that trying to get a good photo was just impossible!!!

Glad it went well. :thumbup: 

Sheryl, happy 34 weeks to us! :happydance: 
Great that her measurements are spot-on!


----------



## Huggles

i want to try the patch (haven't really spoken to my dr about it yet though).
Dh wants me back on the injection cos it's what he knows and therefore knows it works. So i'll be doing one of those two.


----------



## wtt :)

Huggles said:


> And becuase I'm feeling daring - here's a 33 week bare bump pic:

Beautiful bump! 



sherylb said:


> Have you ladies asked your doctors about birth control after the birth? I thought I had read Paraguard (copper IUD) could be inserted at the same time as birth even but he said it can't be inserted until my uterus has gone back to normal or about 6 months after birth. :( We are going to have to be super careful not to get pregnant again soon.

We haven't asked really cause i don't wanna go back to hormones so i guess it'll be back to condoms for a while instead :lol:


----------



## Michieb

Great bump huggles! :) I'll have to be brave and try a bare bump shot - lol :)


----------



## notjustyet

So my appointment didn't go that well... I had to see the consultant for a regular check before the scan and she could tell the baby wasn't breech but was just deeply engaged. Fantastic! But then when my urine sample was checked they found protein in it and my bp was high so they took bloods and admitted me for pre eclampsia. I'm now having my pee checked over 24 hours and having my bp checked regularly. It went down a bit when i was first admitted but went back up after a few hours so i've been given some tablets. Now i've got a banging headache and am shattered so my oh and my mum have gone home so i can sleep. Not really being helped by the fire alarm constantly going off because of thunder and lightening! Fingers crossed i'll be home tomorrow.


----------



## qwk

lovely bump huggles! my mom has told me my bump needs a "glamour shot" before I deliver ;) not sure exactly what that would entail...

as for BC, i think we'll be old-fashioned condoms after birth to avoid hormones (will be breastfeeding presumably for quite a long time), and because we're probably going to have our second in the not too distant future, as mind-boggling as that is right now...!

notjustyet - well, good news about baby's head location at least! so sorry you are stuck there and having BP/protein loss problems :( if your BP regulates will you get to go home tomorrow?


----------



## notjustyet

i hope so! They haven't really said because its been crap all 4 times they've taken in, just different levels of crap. And i asked if i have to wait for the results of the 24 hour wee monitoring and was told it depends on my bp. For now i just have to concentrate on filling up my container with wee! I'll be on the condoms too for the same reason as qwk. Will be weird using them again!


----------



## repogirl813

side view of kyleigh's face and her foot which just looks huge to me!!!
 



Attached Files:







babys face.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5









babys foot.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wtt :)

notjustyet said:


> So my appointment didn't go that well... I had to see the consultant for a regular check before the scan and she could tell the baby wasn't breech but was just deeply engaged. Fantastic! But then when my urine sample was checked they found protein in it and my bp was high so they took bloods and admitted me for pre eclampsia. I'm now having my pee checked over 24 hours and having my bp checked regularly. It went down a bit when i was first admitted but went back up after a few hours so i've been given some tablets. Now i've got a banging headache and am shattered so my oh and my mum have gone home so i can sleep. Not really being helped by the fire alarm constantly going off because of thunder and lightening! Fingers crossed i'll be home tomorrow.

Hope everything turns out fine and you get to go home! :hugs:



qwk said:


> lovely bump huggles! my mom has told me my bump needs a "glamour shot" before I deliver ;) not sure exactly what that would entail...

i am having a maternity photo shoot this weekend - maybe something like that? lol or maybe just a really nice bump pic ;)


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

I've read about 7 pages and forgot everything!!

Hope you get out soon notjustyet!

Happy x weeks ladies, particularly our first full termer K8y!

I've been getting really strong BHs today. At one point they went on and off regularly for over an hour. I could feel WB pushing down into my pelvis. Ouch!

I also threw up this morning. Not nice!

I'll probably go back on the Mirena. It's worked well for us for years. 

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Pip - I don't think you'll be able to go back on Mirena until you are finished breastfeeding either. :(

My monitor came in the mail today. :-D I love it already! I hooked it up so I can spy on the cats when they are in the hallway because DH's cat thinks it's a bathroom. As soon as I sat down I saw my cat's head on the monitor screen. She just had to check it out. Silly cat! At least with the monitor I will feel better about closing Kristin's door when she's in her room. DH is already concerned about the cats being in there when she's sleeping.


----------



## pip7890

Bummer. Didn't realise that Sheryl. Might have to go copper coil first then. 

:wohoo: for the monitor. I know how much you've wanted that one. 

Pip x


----------



## qwk

wtt :) said:


> qwk said:
> 
> 
> lovely bump huggles! my mom has told me my bump needs a "glamour shot" before I deliver ;) not sure exactly what that would entail...
> 
> i am having a maternity photo shoot this weekend - maybe something like that? lol or maybe just a really nice bump pic ;)Click to expand...

hilariously my mother said this _after_ seeing my maternity pics - i think she wants a bare skin one, as the bump is fully clothed in all my maternity pics ;) enjoy yours this weekend! i keep forgetting to post a couple of mine, but they were fun and i'm really glad we did them!

sheryl - lol what a great idea, i kind of want to spy on the pets too now whenever we get our monitor... i think ours mostly just sleep though


----------



## sherylb

I wouldn't need to spy on our cats if DH's cat didn't try to pee in the hallway every day. We shampooed the carpets, covered them in plastic, didn't work. So now we have the 1/2 she was going on cut off by a makeshift door and the open 1/2 covered in plastic still. She goes over at least once a day seeing if she can get back to her spot before walking disappointed to the litter box.

I really like this bump picture. Not sure if I would do it but it's beautiful!
https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/photos/model4922


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Katie... you having a home birth too???
> 
> Awesome! :thumbup:

They have said I can play it by ear and see how I feel at the time, If Im doing ok and feeling relaxed I can stay at home. Just gonna go with the flow, and not make any plans really


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> K8y - here's the list I was given for home birth:)
> 
> * a suitcase/bag for quick use at home or for eventual transfer to hospital containing:
> 
> . clothes for baby + hat + nappies
> 
> . 4 to 5 towels for baby straight after birth (colored/patterned is best in case they get dirty)
> 
> . large thick panty liners
> 
> . clothes for Mum for before and after birth
> 
> . fresh sheets for the bed if necessary
> 
> . a towel, flannel and soap for Mum
> 
> . insurance details
> 
> 
> 
> * an easily accessible heating point (we're using a plug in radiator)
> 
> * plastic protection for bed, floor, couch...
> 
> * cushions, duvet, cover...
> 
> * a pair of socks for Mum
> 
> * changing mat/ somewhere to change baby after birth
> 
> * a flat table or surface for midwife to put things and for emergency recuss if necessary
> 
> * anything you might want for birth.. music, candles, lighting etc
> 
> * phone numbers (gynocologist, hospital, parents, friends ...)
> 
> * a roll of toilet paper
> 
> * Vitamin K (prescription needed)
> 
> I plan on having a bag with the bag stuff in it and then a washing basket with the other stuff in it so it's all handy and ready to hand.
> 
> I'm planning on being in the living room and we're putting a big matress on the floor so I'll have lots of room and the choice of floor/ couch/ ball etc.. and there's the dining room table for the midwives to use :)


OOOh ok thanks, I have a hospital bag packed just in case. Its in the car all ready to go.


----------



## k8y

notjustyet said:


> So my appointment didn't go that well... I had to see the consultant for a regular check before the scan and she could tell the baby wasn't breech but was just deeply engaged. Fantastic! But then when my urine sample was checked they found protein in it and my bp was high so they took bloods and admitted me for pre eclampsia. I'm now having my pee checked over 24 hours and having my bp checked regularly. It went down a bit when i was first admitted but went back up after a few hours so i've been given some tablets. Now i've got a banging headache and am shattered so my oh and my mum have gone home so i can sleep. Not really being helped by the fire alarm constantly going off because of thunder and lightening! Fingers crossed i'll be home tomorrow.

sorry your having a tough time. Hope you get to go home soon. xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry to hear about the bp not just yet :( Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles said:


> sheryl - that list nyn posted is for a home birth which is why it's so completely different to your list.
> Glad your appointment went well and that kristin is now matching your dates in measurements! Great news!
> 
> repogirl - glad you had such a good scan!
> 
> And becuase I'm feeling daring - here's a 33 week bare bump pic:

GORGEOUS bare bump hun! :cloud9: Little man is clearly growing wonderfully in there! :thumbup:



notjustyet said:


> So my appointment didn't go that well... I had to see the consultant for a regular check before the scan and she could tell the baby wasn't breech but was just deeply engaged. Fantastic! But then when my urine sample was checked they found protein in it and my bp was high so they took bloods and admitted me for pre eclampsia. I'm now having my pee checked over 24 hours and having my bp checked regularly. It went down a bit when i was first admitted but went back up after a few hours so i've been given some tablets. Now i've got a banging headache and am shattered so my oh and my mum have gone home so i can sleep. Not really being helped by the fire alarm constantly going off because of thunder and lightening! Fingers crossed i'll be home tomorrow.

Oh Ali... you poor chick!! glad that bubs is head down! That's fabulous news and so sorry your BP and urine are playing silly buggers! Hope it calms down and you get let out tomorrow morning! It would be nice if you could enjoy some of your maternity leave huh??? :hugs: 

Keep us updated please!!! :flower:



k8y said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Katie... you having a home birth too???
> 
> Awesome! :thumbup:
> 
> They have said I can play it by ear and see how I feel at the time, If Im doing ok and feeling relaxed I can stay at home. Just gonna go with the flow, and not make any plans reallyClick to expand...

That's lovely! Going with the flow is the best approach... nice and relaxed means you'll more than likely manage at home! :thumbup:

Qwk.. I soooo think your Mum means bare bump shot by 'glamour shot' :haha: Please put some of your photo shoot pics up for us to see if you get a chance!! :flower:

no news here other than my mother called me at 9:15pm... which means it's 10:15pm in South Africa. Our phone only ever rings if it's our parents and at 9:15pm hubby and I look at each other thinking SHIT... what's happened!!! 

Me: Hello??? (nervously)
Mum: HI!!! (All cheerfully)
Me: Is all okay?? Is everyone fine??? (worried)
Mum: Of course, just calling to chat!! (still cheerful)
Me: What sort of time do you call this??? You should be in bed!! (God I sound like my mother)
Mum: hahahaha... your father's still at work preparing for a big auto show and I was bored!

:dohh: She knows we stress if we get late calls from them! *sigh* but she figured she had to call and chat to me about twitter... cos she's now on it! hahaha!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone. I've just been checked again, bp still high. Midwife checked position and thought breech so wants to do a scan in the morning - the doctor didn't think it was needed as she said it was clearly head down. So frustrating! I now have the whole room to myself at least, everyone else has gone down to l&d! Haha mummycat we do the same with late phone calls, how do mums not know they scare us ringing so late! I'd also love to watch what bob, my dog, gets up to when we're not there. My oh is an electrician and has suggested setting up some cctv for a laugh!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Very cute bare bump Huggles!

notjustyet, sorry to hear your bp is not cooperating still. Hopefully the scan shows the doctor was right and bubs is head down. 

That is hilarious about the call from your mom, Cath! Parents can be so funny. 

Had a nasty day at work today, and have been having really intense BH all afternoon, probably from the strees, I'm guessing. Grr.


----------



## qwk

notjustyet - wait so they want to REscan from this morning to doublecheck? weird!! hope you get some sleep, it's late there isn't it?


----------



## notjustyet

qwk they never even ended up doing the scan this morning because the doc was sure baby was head down so there was no need and she was more concerned with the bp then. Then a few hours later another midwife felt and wasn't sure but did eventually agree baby is head down. Then change of shift happens and the new midwife says she thinks the head is where yesterdays midwife says it was, so it would be best to scan to be sure. I was told yesterday i would get a scan but it just never happened and then all this will my bp and my stupid wee happened instead! I've had a few hours sleep but its so noisy - outside its blowing a gale and inside there are nurses going past the door and babies crying down the corridor! At least i can come on here to keep myself sane!


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> hilariously my mother said this _after_ seeing my maternity pics - i think she wants a bare skin one, as the bump is fully clothed in all my maternity pics ;) enjoy yours this weekend! i keep forgetting to post a couple of mine, but they were fun and i'm really glad we did them!

oh after... :lol: i guess she wants a naked bump one just like my mom. She always asks for a "real" bump pic :haha: 



sherylb said:


> I really like this bump picture. Not sure if I would do it but it's beautiful!
> https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/photos/model4922

that is a beautiful bump! We will see if i end up with a bare bump at some point during the shoot ;)


----------



## tlh97990

hope everything works out for you notjustyet and you get to go home tomorrow!!

as for moms calling late at night any time i call my mom early in the morning or lateish at night she doesnt even say hello all i get is.. "is she coming yet???" i guess everyone phone call from me they're hoping im in labor!

I am so uncomfortable and sore today all i want to do is sleep and cant get comfortable enough to do. me and OH were planning on going grocery shopping together so he can see what all i get normally so he will feel prepared to do it if we need to shop again before or right after the baby is here so i can rest. i wish he'd just figure it out for himself but i think im just gonna try to waddle my happy butt through the store!


----------



## notjustyet

Bp still high and another midwife reckons breech too so definitely having a scan in the morning.


----------



## sherylb

tlh97990 said:


> as for moms calling late at night any time i call my mom early in the morning or lateish at night she doesnt even say hello all i get is.. "is she coming yet???" i guess everyone phone call from me they're hoping im in labor!
> 
> I am so uncomfortable and sore today all i want to do is sleep and cant get comfortable enough to do. me and OH were planning on going grocery shopping together so he can see what all i get normally so he will feel prepared to do it if we need to shop again before or right after the baby is here so i can rest. i wish he'd just figure it out for himself but i think im just gonna try to waddle my happy butt through the store!

I rarely call my mom lately so she's going to start asking me soon if Kristin's coming.  And DH hates hates hates grocery shopping so I bet he would babysit while I shop since it's not far away.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

notjustyet said:


> Bp still high and another midwife reckons breech too so definitely having a scan in the morning.

Oh dear, I really hope that scan shows head down and that your BP is down by morning as well. :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

ASDA delivery is the best invention ever for a rubbish shopper like my oh - he'd bring back a trolley full of sweets if he was allowed to do the big shop on his own!


----------



## Huggles

Notjustyet - really sorry to hear about the high bp and the protein in your urine. Really hope your scan shows that the dr was right and baby really is head down. And hope your bp comes down soon :hugs:

Pip, hope the bh calm down a bit for you :hugs:

Sheryl - yay for getting the monitor!!!
As for the cat insisting on wee-ing in the hallway - try mixing some vinegar in some water and spray that on the spot where the cat usually wee's. Something about the smell of vinegar tends to deter them from going back there.

Mrs AJ - really hope work is better today and that you don't get any more intense bh :hugs:



notjustyet said:


> ASDA delivery is the best invention ever for a rubbish shopper like my oh - he'd bring back a trolley full of sweets if he was allowed to do the big shop on his own!

LoL - my hubby is exactly the same!!! I send him for bread and cheese and he comes back with bread, cheese, 3 slabs of chocolate, 2 flavoured milks, and a bag of crisps! :haha:


----------



## k8y

notjustyet said:


> Thanks everyone. I've just been checked again, bp still high. Midwife checked position and thought breech so wants to do a scan in the morning - the doctor didn't think it was needed as she said it was clearly head down. So frustrating! I now have the whole room to myself at least, everyone else has gone down to l&d! Haha mummycat we do the same with late phone calls, how do mums not know they scare us ringing so late! I'd also love to watch what bob, my dog, gets up to when we're not there. My oh is an electrician and has suggested setting up some cctv for a laugh!

we once set up Skype when our dog was a puppy and aimed it at her dog crate as our neighbours said she barked when we were out, but by the time we got to my mums, the laptop had gone into standby ! doh !!!


----------



## notjustyet

I bet my dog does that katie, there's a cat that likes to use our back garden as a loo and another one that struts around the front drive with a bell on its collar - he barks as soon as he sees or hears them when we're in the house so i bet he'd be worse when we're not there. Sorry neighbours! Lol at the laptop going on standby, that's something i'd do too!


----------



## Nyn

re birth control - we'll be relying on timing ovulation and pull out method when needed. I haven't taken the pill on over 5 years now... putting hormones into my body isn't for me anymore and neither of us enjoy using condoms so that's that! :) Also the fact that I'll be BF will help... with ds1 I didn't get my period back for 2 years and with ds2 for 1 year. Both times it came back after I stopped BF on demand :) hopefully I'll be a while without it again!

Dawnann - cute pics!!! at my last private scan she measured Leia's foot and it was 6 cm long!! she said the average newborn foot is about 7 cm so she's got huge feet lol!

notjustyet hope everything's going ok hun and you're not gettign too bored at hospital! and good luck with your scan.. if you ever get it!!!

k8y - good idea to go with the flow. I'm being very open minded about it all too. I'd love to have her at home, but I haven't got any set ideals about the birth so whatever happens will be ok :)

have had quite a few painful BH this morning... so am trying to take it easy! just wish next week would hurry up so I'lm full term!! :)


----------



## Huggles

Nyn said:


> at my last private scan she measured Leia's foot and it was 6 cm long!! she said the average newborn foot is about 7 cm so she's got huge feet lol!

how many weeks were you at your last private scan?
At my scan last week (32 weeks) his foot was also already measuring 6cm!!!
(it was 4cm at my 22 week FA scan)
Think i must be carrying big foot on board! :haha:

Only 4 more days until you're full term!!! :happydance:

And just to prove he has a foot I have to add this 29 week 4D pic :D
 



Attached Files:







foot.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WannabemomV

My first appointment with my OB was yesterday. She is wonderful and super sweet. I feel so happy about it, she seems like someone I will want to be around while in labour! haha
My uterus is still measuring BIG. I was 37cm yesterday at 33+4 weeks. So I am having an u/s on the 14th to measure the baby and to see Why it is so big! Hopefully there is just a lot of water in there and Not a HUGE baby! 
My baby's foot measured 5.68cm at 27 week 3d u/s. I thought that was a BIG foot..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So glad that you liked your OB! And hopefully your scan next week shows that baby is just nestled into a little extra water :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

was measuring 37 at 33 weeks.mw wasnt bothered :wacko:
baby weigh est 4lb at 30 week scan,there not intrested in scaning me again :(


----------



## tlh97990

at 35 weeks my LO's foot was measuring 7cm the tech said her foot was measuring full term and probably won't grow anymore


----------



## babyhopes2010

mine was 6.5cm at 30weeks the sonographer looked a bit puzzled :haha:
i have huge feet aswell :)


----------



## Michieb

Just got back from dr's! Happy 35 weeks to me! Will start going in every week now!
did the strep b test - so hope that goes well :)
I wish we got to do another scan over here this late in pregnancy :( I have no idea how much he weighs etc!
Hope everyone is feeling well!! Thank God its friday! Felt like another really long week! Hoping to go car shopping this evening - we'll need a bigger car now with 2 car seats in the back - wish me luck!


----------



## notjustyet

Just an update - the blood tests confirmed that it's pre eclampsia. Hopefully will get it under control then can go home, won't be today though. On the plus side i finally got my scan and baby is head down just really well into the pelvis so the midwives were comparing the shoulders to the bum and deciding the bum was the head! So glad baby isn't being awkward, its just me that is. Don't know about foot size but it feels pretty big when i get a kick in the ribs haha!


----------



## tlh97990

Michieb said:


> Just got back from dr's! Happy 35 weeks to me! Will start going in every week now!
> did the strep b test - so hope that goes well :)
> I wish we got to do another scan over here this late in pregnancy :( I have no idea how much he weighs etc!
> Hope everyone is feeling well!! Thank God its friday! Felt like another really long week! Hoping to go car shopping this evening - we'll need a bigger car now with 2 car seats in the back - wish me luck!

after my accident i had to beg for a scan to see if everything was okay even though she passed the Nonstress test with flying colors. unfortunately my doctor only ordered a basic scan so they didnt do any measurements other than the foot because i commented on how big it looked. i wish they would have measured her so i could know how big she is though!!


----------



## Michieb

Good News NotJust yet! Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good app and like your ob wannabemum!

Happy 35 weeks michieb! Good luck car shopping!

Sorry to hear you've got pre-e notjustyet. Unfortunately it's unlikely they'll send you home as you can't treat pre-e other than by delivering baby. Really glad to hear he's so far head down though! Hope everything goes ok :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Is anyone else trying to plan Christmas with out of town family? My family Christmas with my dad's side is about 4 hours away without stops on December 18th and after discussion we have decided to attend via Skype video chat. My parents are going to want to start Skype chatting us as long as their internet connection can handle it.


----------



## abi17

Hi girls
Had my growth scan today and constant appointment, arabella is 2/5 engaged  however she is measuring under the 10th percentile so really small for 35 weeks so I have to go have a Doppler check of her placenta done next week and another growth scan done in two weeks When I'l be 37 weeks. So I still have no idea on my birthing plan yet, I'm a bit gutted as I was hoping to know actual dates but now they need to make sure she's ok. It's quite possible I could be induced or have a c section in the next two weeks if she still isnt growing enough and I have to keep an eye out for reduced movement. 
How are you all? I can never catch up with this thread
X


----------



## abi17

Notjustyet, I'm sorry to hear about you being stuck in hospital and having pre-eclamsia I hope things get better and your able to come out of hospital soon x


----------



## MummyCat

Oh wow.... part of me is actually glad I have no clue how big the baby is else I might get a bit worried about the size of it's feet etc.

Ali.. so sorry to hear about PE. :( I hope that whatever happens you are comfortable and baby is safe! :hugs: I'd be doing my nut in hospital as I'd be missing my little girl!! Glad your little one is head down! :thumbup: 

Abi... sorry your little one is measuring small! Good that you're being monitored! :hugs: Hope that the placenta is functioning okay!! 

:hugs: to any that need them! Hope you all have a good weekend! xxx


----------



## Huggles

abi - glad they're keeping an eye on you and bubs. Fx'd she grows nicely over the next two weeks :hugs:


----------



## abi17

Thanks mummycat and huggles, I'm sure she will be and if not I get too meet her a bit sooner if there is a problem. She's only put just over a pound in 7 weeks it's nothing really is it? I'm just so happy she's head down as she's been breech all this time. 
How are you both? Any plans for the weekend? 
X


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... that definitely needs looking into then! Glad they're monitoring you! 

Our weekend....Rugby Rugby and more Rugby! Other than that I want to relax :)


----------



## abi17

Me too, bit concerned but theres nothing i can do to change it so i need to stop worrying so much. 
Haha are you a rugby fan or is your husband? I hope you have a lovely time. Is everything ready for bump arriving? Have you chose names as your team yellow or just waiting till you see him/her? Xx


----------



## MummyCat

Completely the right attitude to have sweetie... else you'll stress yourself out! just keep monitoring the movement!! 

We both are :) him more so than me though! Sadly I think our team (South Africa) aren't going to win this weekend... but it'll be good to watch anyway! 

Everything is ready... well... apart from the car seat being in the loft as well as the moses basket... that will come down this weekend I think... but otherwise yes! Ready to go! We have favourites...but they're not certain until we've seen baby...we may change our minds! :) so favourites so far are Elizabeth Rose or Thomas Robert. Baby's big sister's full name is Charlotte Marion... so I think they all work reasonably well! :thumbup:


----------



## abi17

Awww they both go lovely lotties full name. Yer my doctor mentioned to watch out for reduced movement, she moves constantly so I'l deffo notice if she slows down. Glad your all sorted  I hope you do win this weekend, was it your husband who said about he hopes you don't give birth on the rugby match as he won't be there or something like that, it made me laugh anyway. I dont think he would dare! 
Congratulations in advance for tomorrow reaching full term, only 3 weeks till your due date. Bet it feels great to reach that milestone.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 35 weeks MichieB!

notjustyet - yay for baby being head down, though I am very sorry to hear about the pre-e. Hopefully they are able to get it under control and you can go home soon. 

Abi -sorry to hear about baby measuring small. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

I'm going to sil's baby shower tomorrow morning and then the rest of the weekend hubby and i will be sorting the nursery, getting it ready :D

Wow abi, a pound in 7 weeks really isn't much at all. Really glad they're keeping an eye on you and glad that she's moving so much - very reassuring. Also glad she's moved to head down!


----------



## Nyn

Huggles I was 31 weeks when they measured her foot to be 6 cm!!! omg!!

wannabemom that's great you like your OB!! important to have someone you feel comfy being around.

Happy 35 weeks michieb! :happydance:

wow sounds like we all have babies with big feet lol!!

notjustyet hope you can go home tomorrow hun! make sure you take it easy :hugs:

sheryl - we're having my sister and her boyfriend and my Dad (all from the UK) over for Christmas so it'll be a full house - can't wait!!

abi hope everything's ok hunny :hugs: hope baby grows a bit more in the next few weeks!!

lovely name choices mummycat!!

For the first time in ages we have NOTHING planned for the weekend :happydance: am so looking forward to doing not moving! :happydance:


----------



## abi17

Thanks  I'm glad for the monitoring I was hoping for a stress free end to this pregnancy, I'm over the moon she's head down so I'm going to think of the positives and deal with the negatives as and when they arrive. 
Huggles have a lovely time at your sils baby shower when is she due? Have you got much o do in the nursery? 
Hope you have a lovely relaxed weekend nyn, make the most of it  x


----------



## MummyCat

abi17 said:


> Awww they both go lovely lotties full name. Yer my doctor mentioned to watch out for reduced movement, she moves constantly so I'l deffo notice if she slows down. Glad your all sorted  I hope you do win this weekend, was it your husband who said about he hopes you don't give birth on the rugby match as he won't be there or something like that, it made me laugh anyway. I dont think he would dare!
> Congratulations in advance for tomorrow reaching full term, only 3 weeks till your due date. Bet it feels great to reach that milestone.

Thank you honey! and yep.... that was my husband! :dohh: He wouldn't dare... at all! and thanks for the advance wishes!! :flower: It is a relief that we're at the final hurdle now! :D 



Huggles said:


> I'm going to sil's baby shower tomorrow morning and then the rest of the weekend hubby and i will be sorting the nursery, getting it ready :D
> 
> Wow abi, a pound in 7 weeks really isn't much at all. Really glad they're keeping an eye on you and glad that she's moving so much - very reassuring. Also glad she's moved to head down!

Have a fab time at SIL's shower! and hope to see lots of pics of your nursery!! :flower:



Nyn said:


> Huggles I was 31 weeks when they measured her foot to be 6 cm!!! omg!!
> 
> wannabemom that's great you like your OB!! important to have someone you feel comfy being around.
> 
> Happy 35 weeks michieb! :happydance:
> 
> wow sounds like we all have babies with big feet lol!!
> 
> notjustyet hope you can go home tomorrow hun! make sure you take it easy :hugs:
> 
> sheryl - we're having my sister and her boyfriend and my Dad (all from the UK) over for Christmas so it'll be a full house - can't wait!!
> 
> abi hope everything's ok hunny :hugs: hope baby grows a bit more in the next few weeks!!
> 
> lovely name choices mummycat!!
> 
> For the first time in ages we have NOTHING planned for the weekend :happydance: am so looking forward to doing not moving! :happydance:

Thank you honey and have a nice relaxing weekend at home! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

abi - sil is 5 weeks behind me so due end of december.
There's lots to do in the baby room as far as sorting and organising is concerned. At the moment all the baby shower and shopping stuff is just piled into the middle of the room. So need to find homes for everything and sort it all out. i'll take before and after pics :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

For Christmas we'll be hosting my whole family from out of town - my parents, sister and bil, and my brother. I can't wait! 

We invited DHs parents to come as well, but they've declined. They are being a little strange - they have been divorced for over 30 years but are planning to come visit the baby together - but they aren't coming until January because MIL says that newborns are boring. I understand that newborns spend the vast majority of their time eating or sleeping, but come on, this is your first grandchild we're talking about! DH is a little sad that his mom isn't showing more interest, but honestly its not surprising, she's always like that.


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone, i know its unlikely they'll send me home till i've had the baby now. I just wish they would! Feeling pretty rotten now. Abi i'm glad to hear that you're being monitored, you've definitely got the right attitude about it. Hopefully all it will mean in the end is that u get to meet baby sooner. Michie glad u got a new car, we sorted ours out a few months ago i love it! Enjoy the rugby mummycat. My heads gone so can't remember what everyone else said, but have a lovely weekend.


----------



## notjustyet

Mrs aj sorry to hear your mil is such a killjoy! How can anyone not like newborns, or a big family christmas? I'll be off to my mums as will my sisters and their familys. Love it! We don't have a place big enough to host christmas but can imagine next year doing it if we move in time.


----------



## abi17

Thanks notjustyet, do you think they will induce you or do you not know yet? I really hope you feel a little bit better, I no how it feels to be in hospital whilst being pregnant but you will soon be home with a beautiful baby in your arms. Tbh I don't mind meeting her early as long as the doctors decide that's whats best after this close monitoring.
Has anyone you know had to have a umbilical and placenta doppler check, apparently checks the blood flow through the vein and arteries. 
Mrs AJ I'm sorry to hear about the inlaws I can understand why your husband is upset I would be the same. I hope they show more interest once the baby arrives. 
Huggles I can't wait too see the before and after pictures and that's lovely you can both experience this amazing journey together. I'd love someone close to me to be pregnant too. I'm jealous lol


----------



## DrGomps

wow finally caught up...

Abi...hope you LO is okay...thats scary..but at least they are monitoring you. :hugs:

Notjustyet...NO!! well at least baby is head down and engaged...sorry to hear about PE...do you think they might induce you early now because of this??

Wtt...I am having maternity pictures done this weekend...definitely will do some bare belly ones...stretchies be dammned! 

Huggles, great bump!! :thumbup:

mummycat, I LOVE your name choices!!

AFM...5 days till term...though she is already measuring full term. Ready for her to come now...we will see when she is ready...2 more weeks to mat leave...seems like ages thouhg. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Robin, I can't believe your MIL said that about newborns.

Ali...:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I know...she's a piece of work!


----------



## wtt :)

DrGomps said:


> Wtt...I am having maternity pictures done this weekend...definitely will do some bare belly ones...stretchies be dammned!

:thumbup: Have fun! My mom wouldn't be too happy if i didn't do at least one bare belly pic :lol:


----------



## tlh97990

notjustyet keep your LO in until next week so some of us will be right about when the first baby comes!! I hope you dont have to stay in there too long though i bet that is rough and stressful which probably isnt helping the PE


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ali and yes.. you need to wait till the 13th chick! :thumbup: :haha: Fingers crossed they can keep bubs in a little longer and hope that all goes okay! 

Robin, your MIL is kooky! Seriously... how can they not want to see bubs if they have the opportunity?? how bizarre! 

Andrea... looking forward to seeing your maternity pics! :cloud9: thanks and I'm glad you like our names! :cloud9: 

For Christmas we're going back to South Africa so we can see both my folks and the in laws. We're spending a month out there in the sun shine! :dance:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. just dropping in to say 34 weeks today!! YAY!! hope it gets better for u ali


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 34 weeks Amanda!


----------



## notjustyet

haha tlh and mummycat - this was my plan all along, i'm going to win the bet! Both the doctor and one of the midwives have said that they will induce early but at this stage they don't know when. A scan was mentioned abi but they didn't go into detail about what they were looking for. Hopefully i'll find out more after doctors rounds in the morning.


----------



## Huggles

happy 34 weeks bbygurl!

Notjusttyet - my guess is that they're hoping to keep bubs in a few more days so you reach full term. But they'll need to monitor you very closely to make sure it's still safe for you and bubs. And if they decide it's no longer safe then they'll get bubs out, otherwise they'll probably induce when you reach 37 weeks.
With the scan they will most likely be checking the placenta and the blood vessels that go from it to bubs and from it to you as well.


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks huggles i can see that happening, baby is doing fine but my bp is still fluctuating even though i'm on the drugs for it so i don't see me reaching 40 weeks, but 37 is doable. I just like to have a plan to work towards, i'm going to have to ask more questions when the doc comes in the morning. Does anyone know if this means a water birth wouldn't be possible now?


----------



## sherylb

What situations are not ideal for water birth?
If preterm labor is expected: If a baby is pre-term, two weeks or more prior to due date, water birth is not recommended.
If you have toxemia or preeclampsia: You will want to thoroughly discuss this with your health care provider.


----------



## Leopard

34wks for me too :)

i'm having a girl on the 19th, just wondering if you would add me to the front list please? Cheers


----------



## Huggles

happy 34 weeks leopard.

Njy - as sheryl posted, i think waterbirth is something you'll have to discuss with your ob and mw as every hospital has different rules etc. But unfortunately i don't think they're likely to be willing for a waterbirth. But defo ask.


----------



## Leopard

Our hospitals in my local area do not even have baths, just showers, so even if i wanted to have one it wouldn't happen. discuss it with your hospital/birthing centre. And thankyou darling.


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone - i know its wishful thinking and if i get induced i will probably want every drug going by the end anyway so it won't be my ideal labour at home then gas and air waterbirth anyway!


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Leopard! Happy 34 weeks to you... And Amanda!!

Ali... :hugs: I think it's vey doubtful about the water birth purely due to the frequency they'll want to monitor you and baby! No harm in asking, but yeah... Even if your induction is gel based instead of drip based, they may still want you out of water :(
Thinking of you!!!!!

So ladies... Officially I'm carrying a watermelon :shock: but 37 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Nyn

Mrs.AJ sorry your in-laws aren't more excited abotu their first grandchild! some people can have such strange reactions! x

Huggles looking forward to before and after pics of the nursery!!!

notjustyet hope you have some good books to read! can't imagine being stuck in hospital! but you'v got the right attitude about it all hun and hopefully it won't be much longer till you meet LO!

abi - I've had umbilical and arterial checks on my placenta with every scan.. I thought it was just a routine thing.. they've done it with all my pregnancies here. A good thing to do I reckon... it's just the same as a regular u/s :)

andrea have fun doing your pics hun!!

happy 34 weeks bby and Leopard!

and happy 37 weeks to you Mummycat!!!! second of us to reach full term!! :happydance:

Leopard.. have added you to the list hun :flower:

As for me... I woke up to my first ever tummy stretch mark :( managed to get through pregnancies with both boys without any and now I've got a big one.. BOOOOO!!!!!!!

I had a dream I was in labor last night too!! very very real!!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Nyn... Sorry to ear about the stretch Mark but flipping heck on getting basically to term on your 3rd pregnancy before getting one!!! That's amazing :flower:

I had a labour dream the night before last... It's getting close so must be filling our subconscious thoughts!!! :)


----------



## notjustyet

Yay Cath another one reaches full term! Won't be long now! Nyn i've got things to read and can get the tv if i want but have been trying to sleep when oh isn't here, i'm constantly shattered from not being able to sleep. Need to go home for some proper rest but will see what the docs say in a few hours. How annoying about the stretchmark and it being so close to the end as well!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Nyn! i shall bash u on the head for the stretch mark comment :grr:

I have loads!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 34 weeks Leopard!

Happy 37 weeks and full term Cath! Wow...we're all getting sooooooo close!

I am sorry you are still stuck in the hospital notjustyet....hopefully they'll let LO stay put at least a bit longer until you are full term - which isn't too long at all really! 

Nyn, sorry to hear about the stretch mark rearing its ugly head - you'd practically made it all the way! I've been lucky so far (knock on wood) but I guess I'm not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Leopard

Thanks girls :)

I wish I knew if LO had turned head down yet.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 

Ali I hope you get to spen some time at home! :hugs:

Leopard.. When's your next appt with Dr/midwife?? Hopefully they should tell you then?


----------



## Nyn

lol babyhopes :) I've got them everywhere else...hips, bum, boobs... it was just my tummy that was clear.. now they're everywhere lol! oh well!

Am enjoying a nice lazy Saturday today. Was hoping to go for a walk but the cold, wet, windy October weather is here so that's not going to happen!


----------



## Huggles

mummycat - yay, congrats on 37 weeks and full term!!! :wohoo:

Nyn - sorry about the stretchmark. So far I think i have a small one just above my belly button. No idea what's happening on the bottom of my bump - can't see down there - but i don't think i have any others - yet.
Pretty sure i will get though - i'm very prone to stretchmarks.


----------



## tlh97990

in regards to stretch marks i have like 2 on each hip and was upset bout it then seen some other peoples stretch marks and realized how silly i was being becasue they could be a lot worse. also the 4 that i have didnt appear until last week so its not too late to get a few ladies!!

i also had a labor dream last night that felt so real i woke up looking for the baby :haha: its probably because last night before bed OH asked if he had to stay at the hospital with me the whole time becasue our dogs would be lonely at home. I couldve killed him lol i told him he could go home in the morning and at night to feed them let them outside play with them for a little bit but i expected him to stay at night with me especially when other visitors cant be there. i told him id be lonely without him but i probably wont care when the time comes but figured id prepare him for getting a wrath of hate if he leaves me when i dont want him to :)

today the SIL is coming with the new neice and im so excited to see them and because their mom is making lasagna for dinner which is the greatest EVER!!! but we have so much to do before they get here. i have to go through all the maternity clothes she gave me to see what i'm not wearing or doesn't fit anymore so she can bring it back with her and im trying to make OH clean the house because i dont want to


----------



## Leopard

MummyCat said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Ali I hope you get to spen some time at home! :hugs:
> 
> Leopard.. When's your next appt with Dr/midwife?? Hopefully they should tell you then?

I have to make one either this week or next week (I don't actually have a MW lol)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Have fun with the new niece today tlh!

I am pretty sure baby is not head down anymore - I think I can feel his head (hard, round...big) all the way on my left side. But I'm not a doctor, so hopefully I'm just wrong. I can feel movements basically all over so it is really hard for me to tell, we'll see what the doctor says on Monday I guess!


----------



## bbygurl719

Happy 34 weeks leopard and 37 weeks/full term mummycat!!! So today is my nieces 6th bday party!! its hard to believe she is already 6 when it feels like just yesterday she was the brand new 5lb 10oz baby girl in the hospital. i hope it dont go by that fast with my lil princess cuz i would go crazy!!i hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your sil's visit tlh!
That's great that hubby can stay with you at the hospital during the night. Here, hubby is free to come and go during the day, but he has to go home at night (roughly between 9pm-8am).

Good luck at your app on monday mrsaj and fx'd baby is still head down and he's just sticking his bum out at you!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here, we can have one birthing partner stay with us 24 hours a day. I'd be so sad if DH had to go home for the night and I know he wouldn't want to leave me and baby either, but I know that is how it is done a lot of places.


----------



## Huggles

hubby can stay any time of day/night whilst I'm in labour, but after the birth he has to go home at night. I think it's so that it gives the moms a chance to sleep/rest. There's 2 people in each ward so would be weird to have another man (e.g. other patient's dh) sleeping in the same room as me! 
They also recommend/encourage you to send baby to the nursery during the night so that you can sleep (they just bring for feeds), but they don't insist on it so if you want baby with you during the night that's fine too. But as they say, you don't have the option of sending him to the nursery so you can sleep once you're home, so make use of it whilst you can!
I strongly suspect i'll be keeping bubs with me 24/7 though, but will see.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I can definitely see how it would be strange if you had to share a room, I wouldn't really want a strange man sleeping in the same room either! I am lucky that our hospital has private rooms with a pull out couch specifically for your partner. They encourage rooming in with baby/mom but also have a nursery available as well.


----------



## DrGomps

Robin, you don't know if thats baby's head or not..some of the best midwives have trouble telling head from rump...look at Notjustyet's case...F'xed baby is head down. 

Huggles..I think I also want baby with me...but we will see how I feel at the time...


----------



## tlh97990

mrs aj the big round hard thing you feel could be the back or butt..i thought mine was breeched for the same reason but shes def head down!!

im so glad we have private rooms at our hospital too and that OH has his own bed couch thingy in the room. as of now i dont want my LO to be apart from me after shes born but i may change my mind if im not getting any sleep


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, I am hoping you are all right and it is just his bum. I am sure I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## you&me

After having a preemie and not being able to have her with me, I just can't imagine having a full term healthy baby and sending it away from me to a nursery :wacko: it is my baby, therefore my responsibility to look after it...thankfully they don't encourage seperate nurseries in the hospitals in the UK!!

Abi and notjustyet, I have had pre-e twice and have had the specialist doppler scans you mention to check bloodflow through the placenta etc, they are able to determine from the scan how well the placenta is doing and how much longer time it will hold out for roughly in the pregnancy...with my first the scan picked up the placenta was failing therefor they sectioned me within the hour.

Notjustyet, I doubt they will let you home now hun til you have had the baby, I hope you can hold on til full term, but if they decided it is no longer safe they will deliver as and when they need to, either naturally with inducing or if your BP is too high then they will suggest doing a section to keep you both safe :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

our hospitals down here give u your own room and a bed for OH to sleep on. They encourage someone no matter who to stay with you and the also encourage u to keep baby in room but they do have nurserys if you like to send baby there. im planning on having her with me 24/7 unless doctor needs to take her!


----------



## sherylb

I know that at our hospital if you have a section you are not able to care for the baby if you are alone at night so they take the baby to the nursery (except for feedings) if someone isn't staying with you. If you don't have a section it can be just you and the baby.


----------



## Huggles

you&me said:


> After having a preemie and not being able to have her with me, I just can't imagine having a full term healthy baby and sending it away from me to a nursery :wacko: .

That's exactly why I think i will insist on having him with me 24/7 - i just don't want to let him out of my sight (or arms for that matter). I almost don't even want visitors cos I don't want to have to share him LoL. (i will have visitors though cos i know the family especially are just as excited to meet him.)


----------



## notjustyet

Mrs aj i had 4 midwives tell me baby was breech but the scan showed that babys head is just deeply engaged and my baby has a bony little bum! So as my pee is still showing protein the plan is to keep me in until the baby is born, which will be sooner rather than later. I have had my first steroid injection today and will have another tomorrow. Then monday they're doing 24 hour urine again where i get to carry around a bottle of my own wee for a day, full bloods again and a growth scan. Can't wait to see how big baby is now and how its doing. They will base their decision about induction on the results from those. Good news is that oh just brought bob to see me so we had cuddles and a walk around the hospital it was lovely. And tomorrow if the bp drugs are still doing their job then i'm allowed home for a few hours if i promise to return. So excited! Thanks you&me i was hoping you'd share your experience, i am less worried about it all today now i know we have a plan to work towards.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh I hope that they do let you go home at least for a little bit! But at least it sounds like there is a plan, and you seem to be handling it all very well. You'll be meeting your LO soon, which is very exciting!


----------



## Nyn

wow I had no idea that there were hospitals that still recommend sending your baby to the nursery! I think it's great that there is the option if you need it, but am surprised to hear that if you have a section you can't have bubs with you :( Not like that over here... there are nurses on call during the night to help with a change of nappy or whatever...funny how different things are throughout the world!

notjustyet I hope you get to go home for a couple hours hun!! thinking about you! x


----------



## sherylb

Well they won't leave the baby alone with you all night after a section because you can't get out of bed and it makes it difficult to take care of baby.


----------



## notjustyet

In this hospital they will take your baby if u need them to but its more likely that you'd have it with u, even if u had a c section, and the midwives would come and assist when u needed - u just press the buzzer. Obviously those calls get answered first because they need the extra help.


----------



## notjustyet

Mrs aj I think i'm handling it much better now that theres a plan to work towards and also because i'm in a bay with 3 other women who are lovely. We're all being induced for one reason or another, at some point. So it is really nice to be able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. So looking forward to seeing my furbaby again tomorrow and my bumpbaby on monday.


----------



## Leopard

Hey ladies, I plan on having y little girl with me 24/7 since thats how it is going to be at home!

Had false labor last night.


----------



## Huggles

really glad you have a plan now notjustyet! Things are always easier to deal with when there's a plan in place. Not knowing what's going on is horrible.
I'm surprised they're giving steroids as i thoguht they don't give steroids after 34 weeks. Not sure where i heard that though so i could be totally wrong. Fx'd it means you'll be able to take baby home with you nice and soon after the birth! Yay for getting to meet her soon!


----------



## notjustyet

Think they give steroids up until 37 weeks huggles as thats when the lungs are fully developed. Hopefully as baby has been measuring fine so far the pre-e hasn't caused any further problems so the lungs might be fine, but its just a precaution, hopefully. Bp has been good overnight so looks like i may get to go home for a bit today, so excited for a tiny bit of freedom!


----------



## you&me

Our hospital won't take baby away even if you have had a section, you simply push a buzzer and a midwife comes to get baby out of the cot to hand it to you for feeds etc...sections really aren't as bad as people make out or are led to believe, with Amber I had mine at 10am ish, by 2am ish in the middle of the night I asked them to remove the catheter so I could be mobile, and from then on I just got on with it, the quicker you get up and moving the easier recovery is :thumbup:

Notjustyet, yell if you need any reassurance or have any questions hun. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing okay?


----------



## Huggles

notjustyet - glad your bp has been behaving and yay for maybe going home for a few hours!


----------



## qwk

hey notjustyet, hope you've gotten to go home! glad BP might be looking a bit better... and that your "sleepover" buddies at the hospital are not bad ;)

hi leopard! hope you're feeling better today! i'm not sure i'd even know what false labor was :dohh: i feel "things" in my uterus area but have no idea if they have any meaning so i just ignore them. i may ignore them all the way up to the crowing phase at this rate.

mrs. aj, Quinton's butt/back are always rubbing up against me/poking out, and it looks kind of like i assume a head would look! pretty round. but i am quite confident it is in fact NOT his head, midwife confirmed that on friday at my last appointment (that he is head down). so fingers crossed for you!

happy full-term mummycat! ! ! :D

and finally here are a couple of my maternity photo shoot pics - the one with DH kissing the belly cracks me up, love it :) i'll probably take these down in a day or so as i am a bit internet paranoid but here they are for now :)

i know wtt & Dr. G have theirs this weekend, hope they are going/went well!


----------



## Leopard

Hi ladies, how is everyone tonight?
I'm been having BH practically all day, don't worry though; GP said to expect it after my false labor last night.
Going to be a fun 2-3wks :nope:


----------



## tlh97990

qwk love your maternity pics!!!

in regards to baby staying in the room with the mom..ive never heard that if you have a csection your baby CANNOT stay with you. most women are able to get up to get their baby and if not you can use your call button since there are nurses there 24/7 and its their job to come help out.

so we visited with my SIL yesterday and shes so frantic about her LO thats 2 months old i hope im not like that. she got mad at their mom because when she was holding the baby it she pooped all the way up her back out the diaper. i was like uh babies do that but ok. she was just mean and didnt want people to talk or have the tv up too loud because it was too much noise apparently. i want my LO to be used to noise so i dont have to make sure shes in silence to sleep


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Qwk, those pics are gorgeous!!


----------



## Leopard

Hey ladies again!
I wanted to share my baby stuff with you:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/762602-wanted-share-piccies.html

:happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

i have my strep b test tomorrow and the OB is checking my cervix. is having your cervix checked painful all throughout pregnancy or does it get less painful the further along you are? i remember at 25ish weeks it was EXTREMELY painful


----------



## Huggles

awesome pics qwk!

Leopard - i'll check your pics later when i'm on a pc. On phone now so awkward to follow links.

Good luck with your app tlh. No idea re cervix checks.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

So many pages....!!!!

Beautiful pics Qwk - very tasteful. You're looking fantastic.

My BHs are ramping up now. They're very strong, seem to last ages and I can feel WB's head been pushed down against my cervix. I've had lots of yellowy/mustardy CM in the last day or two. Things are definitely progressing. Just hope I can last for another 3 weeks to get him to term. He can come anytime the following week of his own accord or wait to be induced the week after!

Back to see my Obstetrician on Tuesday for 34w check up and Diabetes Clinic on Wednesday to see how my bloods are doing and Obstetric Physiotherapist on Friday to talk about how to manage my SPD in labour. I swear I should just live at that hospital!

I've arranged to work a shorter week the following week (it's my last week at work before maternity leave). I'm definitely ready for it. I'm finding the commute really exhausting. Looking forward to Thursday as that's my leaving party! My assistant has just been promoted so she's having her leaving do that day too. Should be a good afternoon. 

Hope you're all well.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

pip, i'm glad/interested to read you saying about baby's head pressing against your cervix and the extra cm cos i've had exactly the same thing the last 2 days! (although my cm is still clear/white, but more and slightly thicker) (and we're very similar gestations).
I've also had a number of bh (more than usual), although not painful or regular in any way.
But i was semi concerned it might mean baby's gonna make a surprise early appearance (always possible), but if you're experiencing exactly the same then it's very probably just normal for this point in pg which is a relief.

We've been working hard this weekend getting baby's room ready and i've done about 7 loads of laundry :shock:
was a bit concerned i was overdoing it as it's during all that that i feel his head pushing hard on my cervix (and i think i feel the stitch pulling slightly), and that's also when i get more bh. But of course the more i feel that and know i should slow down and rest, the more concerned i get that he's gonna arrive soon and so i get deperate to finish everything so we're ready. So i don't rest as much as i probably should.
It's a vicious cycle - do stuff to get ready, feel like you're overdoing it and suddenly get desperate to finish, so do more instead of rest.

I haven't had any symptoms strong/bad enough to feel i should call the dr though, but it is still reassuring to know you're experiencing the same symptoms.
Good luck with all your apps next week! I've got my next app at 34+6, so in about 10 days.


----------



## fides

oh no! i clicked on page 1 to see if anyone had any early bird babies, but forgot that clears where i last read... sorry to miss out on all the convo's!

i thought i'd share something i latch-hooked for the nursery:
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1006111432.jpg

hope everyone is doing well! Some of the October moms are probably 37 weeks now, so happy term!!! :yipee: i can't believe i'll be term in a few days - yikes!


----------



## Huggles

that's gorgeous fides!


----------



## pip7890

Huggles said:


> pip, i'm glad/interested to read you saying about baby's head pressing against your cervix and the extra cm cos i've had exactly the same thing the last 2 days! (although my cm is still clear/white, but more and slightly thicker) (and we're very similar gestations).
> I've also had a number of bh (more than usual), although not painful or regular in any way.
> But i was semi concerned it might mean baby's gonna make a surprise early appearance (always possible), but if you're experiencing exactly the same then it's very probably just normal for this point in pg which is a relief.
> 
> We've been working hard this weekend getting baby's room ready and i've done about 7 loads of laundry :shock:
> was a bit concerned i was overdoing it as it's during all that that i feel his head pushing hard on my cervix (and i think i feel the stitch pulling slightly), and that's also when i get more bh. But of course the more i feel that and know i should slow down and rest, the more concerned i get that he's gonna arrive soon and so i get deperate to finish everything so we're ready. So i don't rest as much as i probably should.
> It's a vicious cycle - do stuff to get ready, feel like you're overdoing it and suddenly get desperate to finish, so do more instead of rest.
> 
> I haven't had any symptoms strong/bad enough to feel i should call the dr though, but it is still reassuring to know you're experiencing the same symptoms.
> Good luck with all your apps next week! I've got my next app at 34+6, so in about 10 days.

I am so relieved to read this. You have summed up exactly how I feel. It's like tick tock I can't sit around, but then suddenly it's all too much and I have no option but to sit down.

Thanks :flower:

Good luck with your next appointment.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

qwk, love the photos!! The one of DH kissing your belly is just darling!! 

yay pip for mat leave!! I am going to try and make it through the next two weeks...

leopard, love your baby things!! Glad the false labor has stopped!!


----------



## pip7890

You are so talented Fides.

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

just dropping in to say hi. we set up our bouncy chair and swing today but is still at my moms house until we get our 6 yr old switched to the other room we have or if she comes before that will get it than!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful work Fides! Very talented indeed :)

Lovely baby things Leopard. 

When I had my cervix checked at 33 weeks it was a little painful - not extremely - but definitely uncomfortable. 

I packed my hospital bag yesterday and also went out and bought all the things off our registry that we didn't get at my shower and finished setting up the nursery. woo hoo! Now we are pretty much all set and I'm wondering what I'm going to do to occupy myself the next 5 weeks, I'm sure I'll get quite restless, particularly once I am done working in 3 weeks.


----------



## fides

pip7890 said:


> You are so talented Fides.
> 
> Pip x

no, not at all - latch-hook rugs are super easy!


----------



## Leopard

Thanks girls!

When you say latch hooking is that kind of like cross stitch/long stitch/ crotche?


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone's discharge turned pinkish/brownish? i've noticed the last few days my panty liners have pinkish/brown discharge on them not thick or anything but def. not clear anymore


----------



## MummyCat

TLH... no hun mine's not changed! Keep an eye on that and if it continues I'd see someone about that

QWK... WOW you are gorgeous!! :cloud9: as is your bump and the picture of hubby kissing your tummy is awesome!! :thumbup: Pictures to treasure forever!!! :cloud9:

Fides... sweetie.. I agree, you are really talented. I wouldn't even know where to begin!! :thumbup: the rug is stunning!! :cloud9:

Huggles... you take it easy chick! :hugs: Sounds like you had a very busy weekend! 

Leopard.. love the baby items! :thumbup:

Andrea... hope that the shoot went well... will visit your journal a bit later to read all the details! :thumbup:

Robin... :yipee: for packing your bag!! Now you'll be ready for bubs it might not arrive on time! :rofl: This happened to me... packed my bag at 35 weeks with Lottie... she arrived at 42 :rofl: 

Ali.. how's things hun? You been 'released' from your hospital cell yet?? Hope your BP is behving itself! 

Pip... :hugs: I've been getting lots of BH too! Getting very uncomfortable now! :( Hope you feel a bit more comfortable soon! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well... sorry if I've missed anyone! :flower:

No news here other than I'm not sleeping well, having to sleep on about 5/6 pillows to ease the heartburn and reflux which wakes me up in pain... and the loads of trips to the loo... :dohh: Never mind... no more than 5 weeks left for me...(if we go two weeks overdue) I can deal with it for that long! :haha:

Have a lovely week ladies! :hugs:

PS... for anyone that knows the Rugby... we lost today!! :( but the team played well and that's all we could have asked for!! Would have been rubbish if they played like a bunch of girls - but they gave everything they had and it makes losing feel better! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Mrs. AJ said:


> I packed my hospital bag yesterday and also went out and bought all the things off our registry that we didn't get at my shower and finished setting up the nursery. woo hoo! Now we are pretty much all set and I'm wondering what I'm going to do to occupy myself the next 5 weeks, I'm sure I'll get quite restless, particularly once I am done working in 3 weeks.

same here! Bought the last few things last sunday and then sorted the nursery this weekend and packed our bags today. My emergency 'go bag' has now officially been converted into a maternity bag :happydance:

only thing i still need to do is print out my birth plan and a few hypnobirthing notes for hubby (for during labour) and then i'm all set, and i have a few things to finish off at work which i'm really hoping to get done by the end of this week (only finish work on 1 nov tho). But now i can't decide which to do first - work stuff or birth plan/notes! Feel like i'm running out of time and need to get it done asap. Feel like i have less than a week to do it all which is silly cos i have at least 3-4 weeks in which to get it all done! (provided things keep going smoothly).



tlh97990 said:


> has anyone's discharge turned pinkish/brownish? i've noticed the last few days my panty liners have pinkish/brown discharge on them not thick or anything but def. not clear anymore

might be a good idea to get that checked. Or at least phone your mw and mention it to her. Probably all fine, but i'd still get it checked.
Although, thinking about it, i vaguely remember our antenatal class instructor saying spotting is normal towards end of pg, just bright red bleeding is a problem. But maybe get it checked anyway.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just thought I'd share a couple of pictures from my shower yesterday - had such a lovely time and was spoilt rotten!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Shower 10.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8









Baby Shower 11.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ooooh, that cake/cupcakes look amazing! How cute!


----------



## tlh97990

i have an appointment tomorrow so i'll bring it up then..if i remember even when i bring my list of questions i always seem to forget. he's checking my cervix though so im sure ill remember


----------



## qwk

Fides - love the latch hook! It is beautiful! I remember being very, very bad at latch hook back in the day.... :nope:


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone, not much to update really. Tomorrow i'll be having all my tests - bloods, 24 hour urine again, doppler / growth scan and then they'll assess what needs to be done. I've had both steroid injections now and the lebetalol for the bp seems to be working, its higher than normal but much better. I was allowed home today for a few hours, i got to have a nap with my puppy and a bath which was lovely as i only had 2 or 3 hours sleep the night before. 4th night in hospital tonight and have had an hours kip. I am feeling a bit down now if i'm honest, i'm not used to being away from oh for this long and he's only allowed on the ward from 9-9 unless you're in labour. Hope everyone else is doing well, i read mummycats mammoth update about everyone but can't remember enough to comment, sorry. My posts have been quite self-centred lately but i really hope everyones doing well. x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ali, I am so glad you at least got to go home for a bit today and have some snuggles with OH and your puppy. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to be stuck in the hospital. At least your BP has come down some. :hugs: Hopefully all your tests tomorrow are perfect and they'll let you go home for a while.


----------



## finallyready

I've been reading some of the posts and read a lot about how to tell if LO is head down...the reason I know mine is, is because of where I feel the hiccups. I feel them way low (in my pelvis) that is how I know LO is head down. So if you are wondering, think of where the hiccups are and that should hopefully give you a good indicator. 

Congrats to all of you hitting full term....can't wait to start reading about baby posts!!!


----------



## Huggles

lovely pics sunflower! glad you had a great shower!

Good luck with all your tests notjustyet.


----------



## Huggles

I think i'm starting to hit a nesting phase.
hubby and I spent the weekend sorting and organising the nursery and it's now ready for a baby! And i've packed my maternity bags :happydance:
Still a few things I need to do and get ready, but most things are ready now :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

35 FRICKIN WEEKS ! WOW THIS FEELS LIKE A MILESTONE :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Huggles

happy 35 weeks babyhopes!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 35 weeks babyhopes! :happydance: 

the photo shoot was a lot of fun!! :D we very pretty adventurous (climbing and hiking a lot) but it was well worth it :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks ladies!

Pip x


----------



## Leopard

Happy 35wks darl :)

Ugh I need to moan. My arthritis has kicked into full gear today and SPD is hardly being friendly to me. Its a nightmare getting off the lounge (though i really do need a new couch because this one is terrible on my scoliosis). Anyway as if this wasn't bad enough I swear LO engaged more today and I've had pretty horrid back contractions and strong frontal BH. I just wish they would decide what they are doing so I stop being such a worry puss. Oh on the bright side after a hectic afternoon in court and stuff I got my bassinet, it is soooo cute!

https://i51.tinypic.com/2a4u91s.jpg

So gorgeous! I made it up and everthing :)

Now all that is left to get is a cot mattress. Oh and these are my nappie liners, nappy scented bags and baby powder:

https://i51.tinypic.com/21lpjq0.jpg

I'm terrible, someone should tell me to stop lol!​


----------



## abi17

Notjustyet- good luck with all of your tests I hops they go well and baby can have a couple more days/weeks inside. I'm glad you got to go home bet that was lovely. 
Happy 35 weeks babyhopes and to everyone else that has reached milestones or new weeks. 
Abi x


----------



## Huggles

glad you had a good photo shoot wtt! :thumbup:

cute bassinett leopard!


----------



## Leopard

Thankou Huggles!


----------



## DrGomps

awe, notjustyet, hope it gets easier for you and you get some answers today. :hugs:

happy 35 weeks baby hopes, definitely a milestone!!


----------



## tlh97990

notjustyet-im glad you got to go home for a little bit. hopefully you either have your LO (healthy of course) in the next week or get good test results so you can go home. i cant imagine being stuck in the hospital that long being pregnant still just playing the waiting game!!

happy however many weeks everyone..i cant believe i'll be full term this week!

i go to the doctor in a few hours and even though im not looking forward to the strep b test or having my cervix checked im excited to see if the beginning stages of labor are starting yet


----------



## DrGomps

oooh...TLH...fx'ed!! I hope there is some change in my cervix on wednesday too!!


----------



## Nyn

went for a routine monitoring today and then she checked my cervix... it's about 2 cm long and is 3 cm open this end and 1 cm open at baby's end!!!!! she said not to expect things to happen too soon, but am still excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 35 weeks babyhopes! Can't wait to see some maternity pics Wtt! Nyn, that is so exciting re the cervix check, won't be too long now!

Had my Dr. appt this morning. Dr. couldn't tell by palpitating what position baby is in, so she did a quick ultrasound. Baby's head is way down low, and it is definitely his bum I feel sticking out on my left side, yay!! 

I start weekly appointments now, so next week they'll do the strep b test and check my cervix...it is feeling so close now!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here are a few pics of the nursery, which we just finished up this weekend. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Moab & nursery pics 014.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 11









Moab & nursery pics 015.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 10









Moab & nursery pics 016.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7









Moab & nursery pics 017.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fides

Leopard said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> When you say latch hooking is that kind of like cross stitch/long stitch/ crotche?

they're pre-cut pieces of yarn that you just loop one at a time with a simple hooking tool into the squares on the rug backing, following the pattern sheet for which colors to use. pretty simple - just takes time. i've tried to crochet, sew, and cross-stitch, but never could do any of them.

sun, LOVE the cake - so glad you had fun at your shower!!

congrats on 35wks, babyhopes!


----------



## sherylb

Robin your nursery looks great! Mine is a bit cluttered until she's here and big things come out to other parts of the house.


----------



## tlh97990

love the nursery mrs. aj and yay for baby being head down


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your appointment tlh!

Yay for cervix starting to open nyn! Exciting!

MrsAJ - the nursery is gorgeous! I love the pooh bear curled around the C of connor - so cute! And yay for baby being head down!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks so much ladies, I am really happy with how it turned out :)


----------



## wtt :)

Beautiful nursery, Mrs AJ! My nursery is still pretty much Baby's room for later (didn't even order the crib yet as we have a co-sleeper in our bedroom) and half guest room :haha: Still need some things from ikea too but i guess that will have to wait until after Baby is born :)


----------



## qwk

Mrs aj - nursery looks great!! And very glad baby is head down :) those ,is leading back/butt bumps can be confusing ;)

Nyn - ooo exciting!! Congrats!

Just noticed I'm in the "last box" on the ticker :shock:


----------



## tlh97990

my appointment went well i had the strep b test done which wasnt nearly as bad as i had put in my head and they also did more blood work not exactly sure what for but oh well.

the doctor checked my cervix and said i probably wouldn't be dilated or thinned at all yet but he'd check anyway since i thought i lost my plug. apparently i'm a fingertip dilated and 50% thinned so were working our way towards this happening YAY!! he said he could feel her head so shes still head down which is good because i dont think she has room to turn anymore.

im a little worried because in 2 weeks my doctor will be out of town so i have my weekly visit next week then have to skip a week and see him the following week. i have a feeling that im going to go into labor when hes out of town just because i really want him to deliver her. i guess only time will tell


----------



## fides

sounds like quite an encouraging appt, tlh! :)


afm, we have (i think) names now... Compromises, compromises! DH agreed to my 1st pick for the girl (he only disliked it b/c it begins with an E), and I agreed to his 1st pick for the boy (i had nothing against it - just not a big fan of the name, but i'm sure it will grow on me if we have a boy) - so, here we are, one day before term, with names:

- boy: *Adrian Robert* - Robert was my dad's name; Adrian is an old saint's name and a name DH just really, really likes

- girl: *Edith Hadassah*, but calling her *Hattie* - Edith for Edith Stein; Hadassah was Queen Esther's real name

anyone else still trying to figure out names?! :)


----------



## tlh97990

i woke up from napping on the couch and my boobs started leaking apparently not too much but im not planning on breastfeeding so im not too happy about it


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Term to Nyn and Fides! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Lovely names Fides and so sweet that they have meanings for you both! 

Nyn...awesome news about your cervix! :thumbup:

Robin... what a gorgeous nursery :cloud9: LOVE Connor's name with Pooh Bear! :cloud9: 

TLH, good news from your appt and hope that baby comes when doctor is around. Regarding the leaking... if it didn't happen now, it would happen when baby came anyway! Regardless of whether you plan to feed or not. It will dry up if you don't feed... so I'd expect a few weeks of potentially a little bit of leaking until baby gets here and then it wont be long until it stops producing. Bear in mind it's just something your body will do naturally and you can't really stop it in any way.


----------



## pip7890

Lovely names Fides. 

I was woken twice last night with menstrual like cramps in my lower abdomen. I got up to go to the loo and when I wiped it was light pink watery cm. WB is just as active as normal. I'm seeing the obstetrician this afternoon so will mention it then. Not sure if I should be packing my hospital bag sooner rather than later! I'm only 34w1d!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had such a good app tlh! And yay for things happening with your cervix! Fx'd baby arrives while dr is around.

Lovely names Fides!

pip - defo mention it to your ob - good thing you've got an app this afternoon! Fx'd wb stays cooking for a few more weeks!


----------



## Nyn

qwk your photos are gorgeous hun!! you look fab!!

Leopard - love all your baby stuff hun!! :)

tlh - I find cervix checks really depends on who's doing it. With ds2 I had 2 midwives and one was an apprentice and she always checked after the first midwife. The first midwife made it v. painful, but then the apprentice was super gentle. I've had various docs do it too and have found the same thing. Pot luck if you get someone who's gentle or not!
I've not had different CM yet.. so I'd say keep an eye on that!
and congrats on things happening with your cervix!!! exciting!!!!

Pip glad things are going well hun... fx'd bubs stays put for a bit longer! but do mention the CM to your doctor x

fides, love your latch hook rug hun!!! that will look so cute in the nursery!
and I love your name choices too!!! Luckily we agreed fairly early on about names.. we had the odd spat but now we're happy with the choice! not like for ds2.. he only got his name after he was born lol! and happy 37 weeks!!!!!!! :happydance:

Huggles thanks for reminding me - I need to print out a few notes for OH for during labor too! :flower:

sun flower - WOW hun the cakes and deco are amazing!! bet you had a lovely time!!

notjustyet glad you got to go home for a bit hun and see your oH and puppy!! 

happy 35 weeks babyhopes!! :happydance:

wtt glad you had a good photoshoot hun!!

Mrs AJ your nursery is gorgeous hun!!!

and me... can't BELIEVE I'm 37 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

oh wow, super happy 37 weeks and full term nyn!!! :wohoo:


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Full Term, Nyn! :D :D


----------



## pip7890

Happy full term Nyn!

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Thanks girls!! Went for an energetic walk today... going to start going every day now and taking those epo capsules... here's hoping something happens soon!! :happydance:


----------



## qwk

love the names fides, especially hattie :)

pip - let us know what the doctor says! hope everything is all right!

happy 37 weeks nyn! congrats on being full term! :D and fides too, i can't remember if i said that yesterday :)


----------



## DrGomps

COngrats Nyn and Fides to making it to term!! Tomorrow for me!! :dance:

Fides, great names!!

Robin, I LOVE Your nursery!! So precious!!

Nyn, yay for cervical dilation/thinning!!

tlh...I am jealous of your leakage as mine have yet to do squat except grow huge!! and yay for cervix getting ready!! I have another check on mine tomorrow!!

So today my lab is throwing me a shower...this will be shower number 3 for this baby...:haha: Very spoiled already. SHould be fun!!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your shower DrGomps!


----------



## tlh97990

happy full term nyn!!

i have been up since 3 am (its now 9am) with a killer headache that wont go away no matter what i do. ive been drinking a lot water thinking maybe im dehydrated but its making my stomach hurt. ive had a cold washcloth on my head all night and i still feel like crap. im thinking im gonna have to take maternity leave earlier than planned cuz im def. overdoing it with school and work this far in


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Love the names Fides!! 

Anyone heard from Ali (notjustyet)?? I'm hoping all the tests went well yesterday and she is resting at home...


----------



## mummapie

I'm so sorry I can't read everyones messages, I'm on my phone because we don't have internet sorted yet. I just wanted to ask you ladies what you're dressing baby in to come home? I've started putting a bag together for Reuben, and all I have is sleepsuits.


----------



## pip7890

Hello

The hospital appointment was a waste of time. Got there at 1.20 pm for my 1.30 pm but wasn't seen until after 2.00 pm. Midwife took me through and checked my BP 130/70. I explained to her about the cramps and change in CM. I heard her tell the consultant outside the door and then he came in and said "right we'll see you again in 2 weeks for your next scan". He hadn't examined me or anything. I said "well actually, I've been having some cramps over the last couple of days" and he waved his hand at me and said "don't worry they're just Braxton Hicks".

At this point I got really pissed off and told him that this wasn't my first pregnancy and I knew the difference between BHs and cramps and thought it was something I should bring to their attention. He said "have you heard the baby today?". I said I hadn't and that I wasn't bothered anyway because baby doesn't like the doppler and he'd been wriggling around constantly until the doctor spoke anyway. The doctor became all patronising and said "oh, let's listen to him then". WB was a really good boy and wouldn't stay still for the doppler HA HA! Eventually he found the heartbeat, wiped my tummy and said about seeing me again in 2 weeks!

As he was on the way out of the door I asked him again about the cramps and pink CM. He just said well if you get any pink discharge you need to phone L&D. I repeated I HAD HAD pink that morning and he just said phone L&D! FFS. 

I'm now home and got my feet up. Still feel a little crampy but no more pink CM. I'm not worried so much as pissed off. I just wish people would listen to me sometimes. I'm not going to phone L&D/Midwife unless the cramps get worse or the pink starts up again.

I probably just overdid at the weekend and got things moving down below. I've a Scout committee meeting tonight so will take it easy until then.

Tomorrow morning I'm back at the hospital to see the diabetes nurse, endocrinologist and breastfeeding counsellor. If I'm still worried I'll have a walk up to L&D afterwards.

Pip x


----------



## Michieb

Wow!!! I missed a lot!!! Was just off internet for wknd and look what happens!!! I hope i caught up on everything!! forgive me in advance if i missed anyone!!!
Dr Gomps - have fun at your shower!!! Lucky you on having 3!! I have never even had one - and this is my second baby (suxs being away from the famliy)!! 

Fides - love the names!!!

Not just yet - hope you are doing/feeling well - hope everything worksout for the best and healthy baby!!!

QWK great maternity pics!! They are great and you look fab!!

Leopard - great baby buys!! Now i know what a pram and cot are!!

Sunflower gorgeous shower cake i hope you had a great time and got lots of great stuff!!

TLH - glad drs visit went well :) Hope you are feeling better!

AJ - great nursery!!! Love the letters for the name! I am also looking for them to do for mine!


We had a busy weekend as well! Bought the new car - this way we can fit two car seats and have room for my parents when they visit!
Ordered the crib - bought the bathtub (even has a spa/jets!! lucky him!!)- nursery bedding and decor - some more outfits - and play yard and other accessories (detergent - changing table pads - mattress covers - etc)!! Cant wait to get it all done!!
Just need some odds and ends now like monitor - swing - diaper bag! Hopefully within next two weeks!!
Cant belive only 4 more weekends to go!! Woo hoo!!! Exactly 1 month from today he will be here!!! christening is tentatively scheduled for easter sunday!!!

Happy X weeks to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Just noticed my baby moved to the last box!!! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## fides

pip - what a rude doc! sorry you were treated like that, and i hope the rest helps calm things down a bit...

drg, hope the lab shower goes well!

michie, congrats on the new car - sounds like you had a busy weekend!

Nyn - congrats on 37 weeks - we're TERM!!! :happydance:

So, i asked my husband which of the 5 weeks of term he thinks we'll actually have the baby in. He guessed the 4th week, so i was like, well, a few days more than that and we could shoot for that 11/11/11 birthday, and he was like, i want to hold a healthy baby, but i don't want to wait that long. :haha: he's going to be more impatient than i am!


----------



## Nyn

Andrea enjoy your shower hun!! :happydance:

Pip - sorry you had such a crappy time at the hospital!!! that would have really p'd me off too!!! good idea to sit and put your feet up, but if you get more pink discharge I'd call L&D just to be safe :hugs:

Michieb yey for the new car! and all your other stuff... sounds like you had a fun weekend!!


----------



## tlh97990

mummapie said:


> I'm so sorry I can't read everyones messages, I'm on my phone because we don't have internet sorted yet. I just wanted to ask you ladies what you're dressing baby in to come home? I've started putting a bag together for Reuben, and all I have is sleepsuits.

i packed a couple onesies and a couple sleepsuits to bring baby home in. im sure ill be undecisive so i gave myself a couple options. i also packed newborn and 0-3month sizes just in case she comes out huge!!



pip7890 said:


> Hello
> 
> The hospital appointment was a waste of time. Got there at 1.20 pm for my 1.30 pm but wasn't seen until after 2.00 pm. Midwife took me through and checked my BP 130/70. I explained to her about the cramps and change in CM. I heard her tell the consultant outside the door and then he came in and said "right we'll see you again in 2 weeks for your next scan". He hadn't examined me or anything. I said "well actually, I've been having some cramps over the last couple of days" and he waved his hand at me and said "don't worry they're just Braxton Hicks".
> 
> At this point I got really pissed off and told him that this wasn't my first pregnancy and I knew the difference between BHs and cramps and thought it was something I should bring to their attention. He said "have you heard the baby today?". I said I hadn't and that I wasn't bothered anyway because baby doesn't like the doppler and he'd been wriggling around constantly until the doctor spoke anyway. The doctor became all patronising and said "oh, let's listen to him then". WB was a really good boy and wouldn't stay still for the doppler HA HA! Eventually he found the heartbeat, wiped my tummy and said about seeing me again in 2 weeks!
> 
> As he was on the way out of the door I asked him again about the cramps and pink CM. He just said well if you get any pink discharge you need to phone L&D. I repeated I HAD HAD pink that morning and he just said phone L&D! FFS.
> 
> I'm now home and got my feet up. Still feel a little crampy but no more pink CM. I'm not worried so much as pissed off. I just wish people would listen to me sometimes. I'm not going to phone L&D/Midwife unless the cramps get worse or the pink starts up again.
> 
> I probably just overdid at the weekend and got things moving down below. I've a Scout committee meeting tonight so will take it easy until then.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm back at the hospital to see the diabetes nurse, endocrinologist and breastfeeding counsellor. If I'm still worried I'll have a walk up to L&D afterwards.
> 
> Pip x

i cant believe your doctor was that rude. thats how my first doctor was and i refused to go back to him. i also was having pink CM and i asked my doctor about it yesterday and he said as long as its not a whole lot or bright red its ok and just means the cervix is getting ready



Michieb said:


> Wow!!! I missed a lot!!! Was just off internet for wknd and look what happens!!! I hope i caught up on everything!! forgive me in advance if i missed anyone!!!
> Dr Gomps - have fun at your shower!!! Lucky you on having 3!! I have never even had one - and this is my second baby (suxs being away from the famliy)!!
> 
> Fides - love the names!!!
> 
> Not just yet - hope you are doing/feeling well - hope everything worksout for the best and healthy baby!!!
> 
> QWK great maternity pics!! They are great and you look fab!!
> 
> Leopard - great baby buys!! Now i know what a pram and cot are!!
> 
> Sunflower gorgeous shower cake i hope you had a great time and got lots of great stuff!!
> 
> TLH - glad drs visit went well :) Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> AJ - great nursery!!! Love the letters for the name! I am also looking for them to do for mine!
> 
> 
> We had a busy weekend as well! Bought the new car - this way we can fit two car seats and have room for my parents when they visit!
> Ordered the crib - bought the bathtub (even has a spa/jets!! lucky him!!)- nursery bedding and decor - some more outfits - and play yard and other accessories (detergent - changing table pads - mattress covers - etc)!! Cant wait to get it all done!!
> Just need some odds and ends now like monitor - swing - diaper bag! Hopefully within next two weeks!!
> Cant belive only 4 more weekends to go!! Woo hoo!!! Exactly 1 month from today he will be here!!! christening is tentatively scheduled for easter sunday!!!
> 
> Happy X weeks to everyone! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Just noticed my baby moved to the last box!!! Yahoo!!!!

if you dont mind me asking what religion are you? i want to get our daughter christened/baptized but its already caused an uproar with my family. me and OH are both part of catholic families but neither of us go to church or necessarily believe in all the catholic beliefs. however my grandma is a dedicated catholic and wants us to have the baby baptized in a catholic church. i'm 99.9% sure the catholic church will not baptize our baby since neither of us have had our first communion or any of that and we also are having a baby and living together out of wedlock. so i'm slightly torn on what to do


----------



## notjustyet

Pip sorry to hear about your crappy doctor, but hopefully its just that you have overdone it as you say. Or it could be some plug? If you are concerned, phone L&D, definitely don't go back to that doctor!

Fides, I love the name choices. Glad you managed to agree in the end! We've always had Annie chosen for a girl - that's my Grannys name, she passed on 3 years ago. We recently decided that for a boy we both like Alfie, OHs grandad was called Alf (he doesn't remember him though) and I have an uncle called Alfie (Alfonso) so it's another family name. I love them both, but if baby doesn't look like either then we'll change our minds. 

Happy milestone weeks to everyone - so many of us are now full term or almost there!!

Mrs AJ your nursery is beautiful! I love the name Connor, my nephew is a Connor (and it's spelt right!) Glad baby is head down. My baby has a boney head shaped bum too!

TLH sorry to hear you're feelin so rough, hope you get better soon. And if you body is telling you to slow down, definitely do it, you'll feel so much better for it.

Nyn, hope something happens soon for you - sounds like you're heading in the right direction!

As for me, thanks for all your support it really means a lot when you're stuck in hospital bored out of your mind (and a bit upset). The test results came back this morning and the pre-eclampsia has got worse, even though the lebetalol is stablisilising my BP. Baby is still growing, albeit slowly, and is at the smaller end of the scale (currently 5lb 4) because the placenta has started to deteriorate. It's not an emergency at this point but baby needs to come out sooner rather than later so from 37 weeks (on Thursday) they'll assess my cervix and make a decision about when to induce. I definitely won't be going past 38 weeks though, so I'll be an October mummy! Once baby is out I'll be cured. I'm just relieved now that I know the plan and that I'm not just sat in hospital waiting for something to go wrong.


----------



## notjustyet

And - I've been allowed home for the WHOLE night to give me a rest, I was so emotional yesterday that I think the consultant took pity on me! My bed's been kept open and I'm due back in the morning, just wanted to update you while OHs making tea!


----------



## fides

wow, notjustyet, :hugs: 

michie, i completely skipped that part of your post with the scheduled baptism for Easter Sunday - how neat is that?! So exciting! Ours is scheduled for December 4 because that's when my mom will be here in town...

notjustyet, i like Annie and Alfie - so cute! Sorry things are so tough for you right now - hang in there :hugs: glad you'll get to be an October mom - yay!!


----------



## Michieb

[/QUOTE]

if you dont mind me asking what religion are you? i want to get our daughter christened/baptized but its already caused an uproar with my family. me and OH are both part of catholic families but neither of us go to church or necessarily believe in all the catholic beliefs. however my grandma is a dedicated catholic and wants us to have the baby baptized in a catholic church. i'm 99.9% sure the catholic church will not baptize our baby since neither of us have had our first communion or any of that and we also are having a baby and living together out of wedlock. so i'm slightly torn on what to do[/QUOTE]

TLH - I am Catholic - forgot to say lol :) you should not have a problem getting the baby baptized in the catholic church - they tend to be more strict with getting married - thats where you would need to have your first communion and confirmation - with a baptism though i never heard of a church turning a baby away - you may have to attend a baptismal class (usually only about an hour or so) - and the godparents would have to get a letter signed by the pastor at their parish
Depending on the church you go to - some are stricter than others - they may ask you to become parishioners - this doesnt mean you have to go to church every sunday - but they may ask you to sign up - if you are not comfortable with that - i would try calling the catholic churches in your area and see which ones would accomadate your specific needs
In the end - remember this and if you come across some narrow minded priests remind them- Jesus said let the children come to me
There is no reason why a child can not be baptized in the Catholic church regardless of their parents situation - i know personally our church allows baptisms for parishioners and non parishioners - whether the parents practice or not & are married or not - but depending where you are some places are stricter than others!
Hope you find a church that accomadates you - again whats important is that the baby is baptized and that you are willing to do that :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Pip, I am sorry your Dr. was being such a jerk! 

Ali, sorry to hear the pre-e is not improving. :hugs: At least you'll get to sleep in your own bed for a night. Aaaaand your LO will be here within the next week or so - how exciting is that!


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Fides! Yay I am excited for Easter Sunday!! My family is all out of town as well - and the Godparents can only visit when their kids are off from school which will be easter week - so i called the church today to make sure it was ok and they told me well of course! What a great day to welcome a new baby to the church!!
So i just have to get down there to fill out some paperwork - and we should be all set!

Hope you enjoy your day on 12/4 :) I would do it sooner as well - but like you i have to adhere to out of towners schedule :( My parents will only be in town the week he is born and that is too soon so i have to wait!! Have you picked out your godparents?


----------



## fides

Easter Sunday would be the ultimate day for a baptism!! That is exciting - who are the godparents?

for us, the main thing was having my mom here in town for it, and we know we should have a baby by December, so that's when she plans to come out. We do have godparents picked - my aunt and DH's brother - neither have been a godparent before, and i've always been close to my aunt - she lives in MI, though, and plans to make it but her husband is a mayor, so we're still waiting to see if his schedule will allow for the trip...


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet sorry the pre-e hasn't improved hun! but I can understand your relief that at least there's a plan you can focus on. And how exciting you'll be meeting your LO soon!!! And that's great you're home for the night.. hope you have a good night's sleep! :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on evryone who has hit full term or almost there.


----------



## pip7890

Sending you big hugs notjustyet. Enjoy your night at home. 

Thanks for the support ladies. I've spoken to L&D and nothing to worry about unless cramps get stronger and regular or CM contains blood. Until about half an hour ago I'd had no more pink CM. However I took a walk to town (10 mins uphill) and when I got back I had salmon pink CM on my liner. I'm off out to a meeting shortly so will see how things are after that. 

Pip x


----------



## Michieb

I hope everything goes according to plan Fides! Hope your mom has a safe trip in and that your aunt makes it in as well!! :) For godparents it was hubbys turn to pick - I picked out my daughters (my cousin who is like my brother and his wife) so he picked his sister and her hubby!
I hate planning things so early (feel like i may jinx smntg) but you know how it goes when everyone is out of town!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ok, maybe this is silly, but are there any other Capricorn ladies on here? I am not a huge believer in horoscopes or anything, but here is an excerpt from a Capricorn October horoscope I thought was interesting: 

*"Here's the best news of all: a spectacular aspect will come up on October 28 that will link Pluto in Capricorn to Jupiter in Taurus - both in earth signs, which is significant because this is SO GOOD for you - and set off romantic fireworks in the night sky. This will be a Friday, and it will be a night when you have a wonderful chance to meet someone new. The night prior, Thursday, October 27, should also be special, as energy will continue to build the following day. 

If you are attached, you may be thinking "baby" now. Even if you have had problems with conception, this day, October 28, is the time to make the decision to summon that child. Pluto has the ability to powerfully transform people and situations, and Jupiter is known to be the planet of miracles. These two planets rarely send signals to one another, so take full advantage..." *

Soooo...according to this horoscope, sounds like October 28 could be the day for Capricorn ladies! I'll only be 37+3 then, so a bit early, but it would be crazy if it turned out to be true! lol


----------



## Huggles

hope your headache gets better soon tlh :hugs:

happy 35 weeks mrsaj!
Happy 37 weeks and full term fides!!! :wohoo:

mummapie - i think sleepsuits are fine for bringing baby home in.

Wow, so sorry you had such a horrible dr app pip. Can't believe he was that disinterested! :grr:

great news on the new car michieb and wow, what a lot of shopping you've done! So exciting getting all the stuff together!

Notjustyet - sorry to hear the pre-e has gotten worse :hugs:
only 2 more days and you'll be full term! Really glad you got to go home for the night. And glad you have a plan in place now re delivering.


----------



## Huggles

very interesting horoscope mrs aj! Must remember to keep an eye on 28 oct!


----------



## tlh97990

i finally sucked it up and took some tylenol this afternoon so i feel A LOT better. still have a bit of headache but i think its cuz i havent slept in 24 hours so hopefully i feel 100% in the morning


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term tlh! :wohoo:

I can't believe how many people are reaching full term this week! Still feels ages away for me.


----------



## Nyn

Interesting horoscope mrsaj!

tlh happy 37 weeks hun!!! :happydance:

huggles you'll be full term before you know it hun!!! I now feel that time has stopped... I've reached full term but it might still be AGES before meeting LO!

and I have so much to do still... got loads of washing and cleaning to do today!


----------



## chloe18.

hiia girls, for the last couple of nights i've been getting pins and needles in my hands and arms and its effecting my sleep, anyone know what it could be.? xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Happy term to TLH! :dance: and Huggles... before you know it you'll be there! :hugs: 

Michie.. you sound like you've been super organised! 

Pip.. hope that all's ok...sorry you're still getting the salmon coloured CM! 

Ali... :hugs: lovely names hun and so sorry the Pre E is getting worse! :( Qwk and I might be bang on with the 13th being the first baby born! You may be seeing your little one soon!! :yipee: 

No news here... apart from feeling uncomfortable. Have a few little things to sort, but nothing urgent for baby's arrival... so just trying to get those done and keep myself busy and mind off the fact that I only have a little bit to go.


----------



## MummyCat

Chloe - no idea hun! I'd raise it with your MW!! :hugs: rather get it seen to than leave it! :hugs:


----------



## chloe18.

thanks, shall give her a ring now xx


----------



## MummyCat

Let us know what she says :hugs: Hope you're okay!! xxx


----------



## abi17

Hi girls, 
Just wanted to give you an update then I'm going to get some sleep as I feel rubbish. 
I rang the delivery suite yesterday at about 9pm as my movements had been decreased all day, she had an active moment at about 3 and then went extremely quite again I tried everything to get her too move so I was told too go straight in. 
The relief when I was hooked up to the monitor was amazing she kicked it for about 20mins but then her heartrate would completely stop and the come back too about 80, shoot up too 160-170 then go normal so I was kept in over night for observations. Also my uterus is contracting I had about 6-7 contractions in an hour but as they were not getting any closer or longer I have been sent home under the instruction to rest for Friday. I have flu so it isn't going to be much of a problem, I literally can not move. 
Arabella is still being a monkey and hasn't put on much weight so I'm really hoping the Doppler test comes back ok or you might have two October mummies.
I promise to comment on peoples things later, I'm just so tired and fed up of being up worrying all night I'm going to have a few hours and I'l be on later. 
Ali I don't know how your being so brave, I was worried sick yesterday. Stay strong your little baby needs you too be it's so exciting up will meet her soon and it's great there waiting past full term Mark 
Abi x


----------



## pip7890

Abi :hug: you're really going through the mill. Thinking of you. 

MrsAJ. I'm a Capricorn! I'll be 36w4d that Friday. The way I feel at the moment it wouldn't surprise me if WB made an early appearance. My pelvis feels so heavy and I've still got light cramps (more like a warmth than pain). 

I'm off to Diabetes Nurse, Endocrinologist and Breastfeeding Counsellor this morning. Hoping she'll reassure me that I can still feed baby despite having had two breast reductions. 

Have a great day. 

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Mrs aj how good would it be if that was true! And at least you'll be full term if baby did make an appearance then. Mummycat i was just thinking about our guesses, i went for the 15th oct for the first baby to arrive. It would be amazing if it was mine, i chose that date as its ohs birthday, now its a possibility for our babys birthday! Abi i'm so sorry your little one gave u such a scare, when will u get the scan results? Hopefully they'll show that everythings working fine in there. You wouldn't have said i was being brave if u saw me on monday, i was a mess. That's why i never came on here to update people, i couldn't speak to my friends or family either, my oh had to. I just couldn't face anyone. Now that i know baby is ok in there for now i feel better and more focused on getting to full term then working on getting my baby out.


----------



## Nyn

Abi :hugs: Thinking of you hun and I hope the rest does you and bubs good. Must be very scary :hugs:

chloe.. I'd call your doc/mw hun and ask them.. no idea what it could be! let us know!


----------



## Leopard

I also posted this in 3rd tri.

Well ladies we all know it is a full moon tonight (its night here and it's half way up the sky). Anyway I get 'weird' on full moons, always have. That much gravitational energy, who wouldn't! Anyway that's not the part I need advice on.
Last night I had one major contraction. That's fine I have been told to expect them on and off and BH. What is weird is I haven't had anything since. Not only that but LO has been changing her pattern today, normally she is only active when I lay down for the night, today however she has been active, but slow type active (not kicking or anything, just moving a bit) most of the day, so that for a start is strange! Also at about 5pm (it's now about 7.30pm) I started feeling queezy, not from eating anything bad or anything, just a strange feeling of nausea and I had something to eat an nearly didn't keep it down. I checked my undies before and there is light brownish/pinkish discharge but nothing when I wipe, also I felt like I had bad constipation (TMI sorry!) but when I pushed it out it was easy, but it just felt like the pressure that comes with constipation.
Also I've been feeling a little off in a different way, kind of like I've had 5 beers and am just tipsy though I haven't drank anything!

Do you ladies think this is just me being a worry wort or do you think it could be the start of something? My mum has a feeling I won't last much longer and as far as I know she has never been wrong. So what do you think, is it just the moon playing havoc or the full moon causing something to begin? 

Thanks!


----------



## abi17

I'l get the results of my test about 2 hours after it has been completed unless it's something serious and then I'l be told there and then. I'm taking my bags with me, just incase.you are being brave so keep going the way you are  so tomorrow your full term and when do you think they will deliver or don't you know yet? Will you have another scan before hand or anything? Also will you be having a natural labour? I really hope even though bumps coming early you get a safe, non traumatic delivery as like my little princess they've both caused us enough heartache for a while. 
Abi x


----------



## pip7890

Leopard I've been having similar discharge and sensations of fullness down below. I spoke to Labour ward and they're happy with things at present. They've told me to get back in touch if the cramping becomes regular or more painful or if the discharge contains blood. 

I've had tonnes of browny EWCM this morning and just a warm feeling low down but nothing else. I'm assuming that as this is not my first then it's just my body getting prepared really early. 

If you're worried give your midwife or labour ward a call n

Pip x


----------



## qwk

aw tlh, i hope you feel better - i got such awful headaches in 1st/2nd trimester... they can be so debilitating :( and happy 37 weeks!

chloe - could be carpal tunnel... i have it fairly badly, but for me it's extreme stiffness and pain in my fingers and wrist, and sometimes even up my arm, but i know for others it can be the pins and needles feeling. definitely best to ask though!

abi - hope everything is ok... :hugs:

hard to believe, but 36 weeks today :shock: ! DH and i are going to have our wills/guardianship papers/etc drafted up today (fun right? but will be a relief to have that rolling). having the dogs groomed tomorrow and then my car thoroughly cleaned (my car is the dog-mobile and it smells, well, a little dog-like!). we are closing in on completing our to-do list finally!

oh and my weight gain has really stepped it up the past few weeks - i'm assuming this is Q gaining weight and not me gaining fat right?!?!?! :blush:


----------



## tlh97990

its starting to seem like there is going to be quite a few october mommies!! oh well we're all still november moms at heart :haha: we def. are much more talkative than the october moms thread!!

i'm so excited to be full term!! happy full term drgomps and anyone else that is full term today. as much as i wanna meet my little girl i need her to stay in until next week at least since the 18th i have a 2 hour test i have to take in order to graduate in december and theyve already rescheduled it once for me so i dont want to have to reschedule again because she decided to come out early!

i slept so good last night thank goodness!! i only woke up once or twice to go to the bathroom but was actually semi comfortable. i moved the fan in our room so it was blowing directly on me because i noticed OH blocks most of it when its on his side of the bed and i think that helped a lot


----------



## tlh97990

so my SIL was in town this past weekend and was telling us how on Monday or Tuesday her friend was giving birth to a baby girl that would not live outside of the womb. The woman had an ultrasound at 20 weeks and was told her baby had a rare disorder where the front half of her brain did not exist so it was impossible for the baby to live after being born. The woman was given the option to have an abortion then or she could carry her to full term and give birth to her daughter. The woman decided to keep the baby growing inside her and give birth to her at full term. The woman could still feel her baby moving inside her which comforted her i suppose but i couldnt imagine carrying a baby for 37 weeks knowing she had no chance of surviving afterwards but she wanted to be able to see her daughters face and hold her once before the LO passed. I guess last night the woman went in to be induced at 37 weeks and wouldnt dilate so the doctors did a c-section. Neither her or the baby made it through the c-section. i can't imagine what her husband is going through not only did he lose his baby but he lost his wife as well.


----------



## pip7890

That's absolutely tragic. I am so sorry for their loss. 

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Lots going on in here today! 

:hugs: to Abi and Ali :flower: I hope you are both looked after very well by the doctors and midwives and that your babies behave themselves and are born healthy!!! :hugs:

Leopard and Pip... *fingers crossed* it's all slowly leading up to labour... I had false labour with Lottie... painful contractions that were regular... every ten minutes for hours and hours on end and they never got any stronger at 37 weeks.... Lottie ended up induced at 42 weeks and pulled out with forceps... the child just didn't want to leave the comfort of the womb! :hugs: Those 5 weeks were the longest of my life! :rofl: because I kept thinking that the contractions I had at 37 weeks meant we were close to labour! :dohh: Clearly not! 

this time I'm FULLY expecting to go over and be induced....though hoping I go overdue but start naturally. That's my ideal scenario as then my folks will be here and can help look after Lottie! but at least then I wont spend these next 3/4 weeks agonising over... today could be today! :rofl: 

TLH... that's heartbreaking!!! :cry: so so so so sad!


----------



## Michieb

Chloe - it sounds like carpel tunel - i have had it pretty bad since 2nd trimester - dr says there isnt much we can do - it should go away after pregnancy
For me my arms and hands go numb (at night for half and hour or so and while i drive) its very painful- very hard to grab anything with my hands :( Hope you feel better!

TLH that is heartbreaking!!! Please pass along my heartfelt condolences :(

Happy x weeks to all! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

my midwife appointment :hissy:


im measuring over 40 weeks on fh and im only 35weeks. iv had polyhydronioes at 28 weeks,fluid decreased to safe level 30weeks. she didnt seem to be worried but proceeded to tell me about pre term labour and risk as may still have poly.

my urine test was all the colours it shouldnt be.
iv been having period pains for 24hours and headaches,hands feet swollen and bp is 150/90 its usually 70/110

she siad need to go into AAC and get checked,she called them(obv telling her there jam packed) then got off phone took bp again said it was 70/110 and that i might have urine infection and told me i dont neeed to go in now.

okso i didnt want to go in but thats not the point.! :grr:


----------



## chloe18.

well just got back from seeing my midwife and she said it sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome :dohh: she even comented on how pale i look cause of lack of sleep with it.! well on the plus side babys 1/5th so 1 more to go :happydance: x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy full term tlh and Dr. Gomps!!

Tlh, the story of your SIL friend is so sad, my heart goes out to the whole family. 

Abi, I am so sorry to hear about your scary night in the hospital :hugs:. Hopefully all the test results come back perfect. 

Babyhopes, sorry about the frustrating appointment, I hope the Drs keep a close eye on you :hugs:

Chloe, I've been suffering from carpal tunnel as well - terrible pain and stiffness in my fingers and occassional pins and needles. Unfortunately, just not too much you can do about it! Ugh!


----------



## MyTurnYet

tlh, that is so heartbreaking.:cry: I am so sorry for your SIL and her friend's family.


----------



## DrGomps

Wow..TLH...that story is so heartbreaking..its pretty rare for the mom to die in a c section. The poor husband/father. :cry:

Ali...sorry to hear things are getting worse...think you might be the first november mom to give birth though...can't believe it could happen as soon as tomorrow for you!! :shock:

Abi, sorry to hear about these complications...hopefully you and your baby have a safe delivery soon. :hugs:

CHloe, sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel.

babyhopes...sorry to hear BP is acting up again...hopefully you can get that sorted!! 

AFM...trying to be patient...had a disappointing Dr's visit as she didnt do a cervix check...strepB was negative though which is good. BP is still low...Still gaining 2lbs/week. :dohh: Fundal height gained an inch in 2 weeks...though its normally lower after you dropped and she wasn't concerned as the growth scan showed a decent sized baby. Been having my bowels clearing out...hoping its a sign of impending labor...but could also be food poisoning. :haha: Also..having lots of heavy pelvic pain. Hopefully baby is getting lower...just so tired of working...want to be a mommy already!! :brat:


----------



## Huggles

Abi - hope you feel better soon and that bubs keeps growing a bit longer.

TLH and Dr Gomps - happy 37 weeks and full term! :wohoo:

TLH - so sorry to hear about your SIL's friend - that's really sad :hugs:. 

babyhopes - sorry you had such a frustrating appointment. Hope bp calms and that baby is doing well in there.

DrGomps - sorry you had a disappointing dr app. Fx'd your tummy clearing is the start of labour for you and that you get to meet your lo soon!


----------



## Nyn

qwk happy 36 weeks!!! :happydance: and I'm sure the baby is the one gaining weight, not you! :)

tlh and drgomps happy 37 weeks!!! :happydance: Even if I have Leia in October, I'll still think of myself as a November mum :)

tlh oh my, that's awful hun, I can't imagine what the poor husband is going through :(

Abi and Ali :hugs: hope everything's going well this evening.

babyhopes, hope everything's ok hun :hugs:

chloe, hope they can give you something to help with the carpal syndrome? :hugs:

drgomps... ooh maybe it's things starting?! I'm ready to meet LO too!! getting impatient! :)


----------



## alybel

Time is so dragging now... Hope everyone is still going along well without too many problems! 19 days until my c-section!!


----------



## fides

chloe18. said:


> hiia girls, for the last couple of nights i've been getting pins and needles in my hands and arms and its effecting my sleep, anyone know what it could be.? xx

YES! i've had that for about a month, and m/w wasn't concerned, but the past week, i've had it a few times during the day (like when i grab onto the elliptical handles), so m/w suggested lifting my hand up above my head when it happens in case it is due to fluctuating fluid levels... i'm kinda glad to see i'm not the only one b/c i was getting worried about it - not something i'd heard of before.

Abi, :hugs:

TLH, congrats on full term!!

Aly, i hope the next 19 days fly by!

DrG, congrats on the low BP and not having Strep B!

afm, m/w appt today: baby has not dropped, so no chance of it coming too early before its lungs/body fat/etc are ready - yay! i just want this baby to come when it is most healthy and ready, and i was a little worried it may have dropped b/c i was feeling kicks 1" lower, but she said the baby could just be more curled up now, or the uterus may have tilted forward a bit - she could still feel the top of the head above the pelvic bone, so that's a relief. :thumbup:

can't wait to hear how things go with those of you who are having signs of impending labor!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Hope you ladies are all managing as we're now all getting close to the end! :shock:

Ali... happy full term hun!! :dance: Hope you get some reasonable results today! :hugs:

I'm taking my munchkin to softplay today as yesterday she helped me do all the Christmas shopping for the kids! (her, baby and cousins) so at least that's done and dusted! She's mad about softplay and could spend all day there!


----------



## Leopard

When will this stupid stuff end? Been feeling nauseated on and off all day, contractions and BH have started up tonight, I have a raging headache.

On the bright side it's storming at the moment :happydance:

Just needed a bit of a let off of steam. How is everyone?


----------



## notjustyet

My phones been playing up so have been getting the internet intermittently in here, hoping it works today as i'll need to talk! Bp and protein in wee got worse overnight, even on the drugs so glad i'm now full term and baby is hopefully safe to come out and meet me! Will be examined today by the doc to see if i'm ready for induction and come up with a plan. I haven't been having any symptoms like some of u ladies so i don't think my body will be ready for birth yet, but we'll see. Tlh that is so sad, my heart goes out to the husband. Dr g that could be a sign, lets hope josie decides to get here sooner rather than later so u can finish work and enjoy motherhood. Abi, stay strong, at least you're being looked after and baby is pretty much ready. In a few weeks time we'll have forgotten all this stress and it will be replaced by tiredness and our little miracles. Mummycat, lets hope baby arrives bang on schedule haha. S/he needs to make sure her sister is looked after!


----------



## Huggles

Wow alybel - just 19 more days! So exciting!

Fides - glad you had a good app and are pleased with how baby is lying.

notjustyet - yay for reaching full term!!!

AFM - 34 weeks today! :wohoo:


----------



## MummyCat

Leopard... are you resting enough chick? make sure you're not doing too much! :hugs: Soryr you're feeling so rubbish! 

Ali.. fingers crossed your signal hangs about so we can get updates from you! If it's unlikely that your body is ready your induction process may be a very slow one. Be prepared for that... cos even at 42 weeks my induction took two days! :hugs: Perhaps the doc may suggest a c-section as a better option to get baby out quickly wihtout adding stress to you or baby... cos of course with Pre Eclampsia the main worry is that the Mum might have a stroke due to high BP. 

I know I'd prefer a natural delivery... but I think if it was me with PE and I had to make the choice of a long induction or c-section... i'd probably go with c-sec... even though I'd prefer no surgery! :rofl: It'll be very interesting to see what the docs say and suggest to you! :hugs:

Do you have any preferences hun? does your OH have any preferences?


----------



## MummyCat

Huggles... happy 34 weeks hun!! :yipee:


----------



## Leopard

Hmm resting, that's an interesting subject :)
Well I walked up to mums early, thats a good 500m+ did the washing um... So no, probably not resting :blush:

Congratulations Huggles!


----------



## MummyCat

Maybe try rest up for a day or two and see if it makes a difference!

I'm running round after a toddler all day long... so I know the whole.. not resting thing :haha:


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks huggles and mummycat - i can't work out how to thank a post on this new version! Happy 34 weeks huggles! Mummycat i am not really bothered at this point how baby comes out, so long as they're safe. I'd prefer naturally, but the induction process isn't natural anyway so it's just down to what the doc thinks is best really. One advantage to being stuck in hospital is that there are other ladies in for inductions for a variety of reasons, although i seem to have been put in the high bp bay! Both the bp (not pre-e) girls who were induced took 2 days and had to have assistance at the end and the pre-e girl who came in after me in a much worse condition ended up having a c-section yesterday at 35 weeks. Still haven't seen her yet so i'm hoping all is well with baby, the est weight was 4lb so is quite worrying. I'll keep u all updated about me, lets hope theres some good labour gossip about one of the full term ladies today to keep me occupied!


----------



## Nyn

good luck notjustyet! bet you can't wait to finally know what's going to happen and when!

Leopard.. try and rest hun! x

Huggles happy 34 weeks!!! :happydance:

I wish I had a progress report to give!! but nothing :( am going for long walks every day now and using my EPO, which is definitely softening up my cervix but that's it! grr!


----------



## alybel

Leopard - where in Australia are you? It was meant to storm here but we only got a light spit of rain and lightning, yet nearby suburbs were pelted with rain.


----------



## notjustyet

Eek the doctors just been. It started well, oh had been joking with me that he would come in with his watch on and then would lose it 'somewhere', then the first thing he did was take his watch off! I nearly burst out laughing! Anyway, i was given a membrane sweep to get my body ready for induction and will be given my first prostin pessary tomorrow. Baby is on course to steal ohs birthday on the 15th. I'm glad the end is in sight now.


----------



## Leopard

I'm in central queensland, 2hrs inland from Rockhampton

NotJustYet: Well good to hear all is going well, my LO is on a crash course with mums bday xD


----------



## Huggles

Exciting that things are starting notjustyet! Fx'd baby comes nice and soon and strong and healthy!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh Ali, fingers crossed all goes well! I hope your body does well with induction, my friend's did! She managed on just gas and air!! No assistance either :) xxx


----------



## qwk

wow notjustyet - it's really about to happen! hope you are feeling good about it all :D :hugs: so exciting!!

happy 34 weeks huggles!

as for me.... belly was soooo tight and uncomfy last night. haven't had this before... curious if it is braxton hicks, but the thing was it just kind of STAYED like that; it would get somewhat better in certain positions, but it remained pretty tight and uncomfortable (borderline painful) all the way across my uterus. i took a bath and that helped some, but even this morning there is some residual tightness. i have my midwife appointment tomorrow and will ask. can braxton hicks feel like that? as in, not coming in "waves" or anything like that, more of a constant feeling? :shrug: baby has kept up his usual movement, though it feels like he is just REALLY cramped in there now!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone, i'm downing the rlt and bouncing on the birthing ball to try and do my bit! Ooh qwk that does sound unusual, wonder what it is! I had some painful tightenings last week but could see that baby had just kind of moved into an odd position and got stuck. I slept it off and bump was back to normal by morning. Hopefully its baby getting into position for u!


----------



## MummyCat

Qwk...the tightening does sound like Braxton Hicks... they can last for (in my experience) between a minute or two - though I've not heard of them last THAT long. Hope you can get some answers!! 

Ali... you get bouncing! gosh you must be so bored in hospital! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

notjustyet- keep us posted on your induction my SIL was induced at 8pm and had her baby at noon the nest morning. she had no signs of labor coming at all. never had contractions, never dropped, never dilated past a fingertip and she didnt need any assistance. i will pray that happens with you too (or even shorter) :haha:

qwk-that happened to me yesterday too. when i was at work my low back was hurting and then my stomach started tightening and hurting and was constant. the pain moved into my pelvis too but it was never intermittent or in waves it was just constant so i didnt think of it as braxton hicks or anything. i was up half the night with my pelvis hurting and loose stools (TMI) so i dont really know if its the start of something or not


----------



## DrGomps

wow, notjustyet...you are going to be our first november mom to meet her baby!! :dance: I hope it goes quickly for you!! Yay for doing your part bouncing. 

TLH...very promising signs!! are you taking any epo/rlt??

wonder how k8y is doing???

I had dreams about doing the funky chicken and going on a party bus to induce labor!! Did some bouncing yesterday on my ball and lots of walking and upped my EPO/RLT. Had some BH and my pelvis hurts...wonder if baby dropped lower....anywho..have a friend from out of town visiting. maybe running around the city will induce labor....had dreams about water breaking in weird places!! :dohh: 

this thread is getting exciting!!


----------



## Michieb

Happy 34 weeks huggles!!!
Not just yet - hope everything goes smoothly for you!! Prayers your way for a safe - happy - and healthy delivery!!!

QWK - my stomach has been doing the same thing will just stay hard for hours - told dr about it and she said that when that happnes to lie down - it helps but not much :(


Been throwing up all morning :( Going to dr's in an hour for my weekly appt and to get the results of my streb b
I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow (jeez hought today was fri!! wishful thinking)!! 4 more weekends to go :) 

Hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ali, keep us all posted on how everything goes, we will all be hoping for an easy delivery! so glad there is a plan in place, you will get to meet LO so soon and all these worries will just be a memory! :hugs:

Happy 34 weeks huggles!

Micheib, I hope the nausea gets better soon!


----------



## abi17

Good luck Ali, I'm so happy for you that you made it too full term and you get too meet your baby soon. I no there must be so many emotions running through both you and your husband but the doctors have both you and bumps health in mind and that's all that matters. I can't wait too hear how things progress and to see pictures of the LO. I hope it's a quick, stress free induction. 
Lots of love 
Abi x


----------



## fides

huggles, happy 34 weeks!! michie, happy 36 weeks!

Nyn, i took a walk yesterday too (didn't feel like going to the gym), but it felt like each step was just the baby pounding on my lower regions - ouch! how did you fare?

notjustyet, thoughts and prayers are with you - keep us posted (when/if you can)!

michie, sorry about the sickness :hugs:

afm, i'm getting pretty excited b/c so far we've had 6 healthy Fall babies born to women after a loss, and that's quite inspiring to me. Funny how strangers over the internet can make someone like me a bit more hopeful! can't wait to see some births in here too, in the next few weeks...

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Fides & Huggles & Mrs AJ :) Feeling a lil bit better!
Just got back from doc :( Waited over an hour and a half!! Then she did cervix exam which i was not prepared for and boy oh boy did that hurt :( Baby is still high up! C section is scheduled for 8AM on 11/11/11 - so i need to be at hospiatl by 6 am
Havent gained weight in 3 weeks?! Surprising to me - but i guess that is good since i had gained over 60lbs already!
Hope evevryone is doing good!! Happy almost fridaay!!!


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> wow, notjustyet...you are going to be our first november mom to meet her baby!! :dance: I hope it goes quickly for you!! Yay for doing your part bouncing.
> 
> TLH...very promising signs!! are you taking any epo/rlt??
> 
> wonder how k8y is doing???
> 
> I had dreams about doing the funky chicken and going on a party bus to induce labor!! Did some bouncing yesterday on my ball and lots of walking and upped my EPO/RLT. Had some BH and my pelvis hurts...wonder if baby dropped lower....anywho..have a friend from out of town visiting. maybe running around the city will induce labor....had dreams about water breaking in weird places!! :dohh:
> 
> this thread is getting exciting!!

Im still hanging in here, In lots of pain and totally fed up ! Just want it to be all over and have baby.


----------



## MyTurnYet

notjustyet said:


> Eek the doctors just been. It started well, oh had been joking with me that he would come in with his watch on and then would lose it 'somewhere', then the first thing he did was take his watch off! I nearly burst out laughing! Anyway, i was given a membrane sweep to get my body ready for induction and will be given my first prostin pessary tomorrow. Baby is on course to steal ohs birthday on the 15th. I'm glad the end is in sight now.

Wow...so exciting!! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh K8y, hang in there! Happy 38 weeks, it definitely won't be long now!


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> wow, notjustyet...you are going to be our first november mom to meet her baby!! :dance: I hope it goes quickly for you!! Yay for doing your part bouncing.
> 
> TLH...very promising signs!! are you taking any epo/rlt??
> 
> wonder how k8y is doing???
> 
> I had dreams about doing the funky chicken and going on a party bus to induce labor!! Did some bouncing yesterday on my ball and lots of walking and upped my EPO/RLT. Had some BH and my pelvis hurts...wonder if baby dropped lower....anywho..have a friend from out of town visiting. maybe running around the city will induce labor....had dreams about water breaking in weird places!! :dohh:
> 
> this thread is getting exciting!!

i havent taken anything to try to induce labor. since i dont have my car back yet its difficult to go to the store or anything my OH is a pain in the butt to take to the store or get to drive me places that arent necessary!! But i should have my car back friday or saturday thank goodness. 

even though i just went to the doctor like 3 days ago i'm so excited to go again on monday to see if ive dilated or thinned anymore in a week.

i noticed someone said gettin their cervix checked hurt really bad..does anyone know if it hurts more if the baby is higher compared to if they are already engaged and you're starting to progress or if it just depends on who's doing it. i remember the nurse at the hospital that checked my cervix made me want to scream it hurt so bad but i was also only 25 weeks so nowhere near being ready for this baby but my doctor did it and it didnt hurt at all


----------



## Huggles

michieb that's so awesome you're getting an 11.11.11 baby!

k8y - hopefully baby arrives soon for you :hugs:

tlh - i would imagine a cervix check would hurt less if things are starting to happen already cos the cervix will be softer and more open. Whereas early on it's harder and tightly closed.


----------



## abi17

Awww k8y, it won't be long. Just think the pain will soon be over and you will have your beautiful baby in your arms  happy 38 weeks.


----------



## abi17

I'm so scared for tomorrow. My nerves have deffo took over, I know I can't control the outcome but with the reduced movements and her being too small I'm just so scared I'm going to lose her and the nightmares I keep having are not helping :-( please send me lots of good luck for tomorrow 
Abi x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Abi, lots of :hugs:, luck, and prayers for you and your LO. :hugs:


----------



## qwk

:hugs: and prayers to you and your baby abi!!


----------



## Huggles

thinking of you abi and really hoping for a good app for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

bump progression over the last 4 weeks:

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/31-34weeks.jpg


----------



## wtt :)

happy 34 weeks, Huggles! 

:hugs: to all the ones having a rough time :flower:


----------



## pip7890

Happy x weeks ladies.

:hug: for those that need them. Not long and you'll be holding your gorgeous babies in your arms.

I can't remember whether I posted this or not (trying to get on the site via my mobile has been near impossible over the last 24 hours but I think I'm sorted now!). I've packed mine and the baby's bags for hospital, and written out "emergency contact" and "notify of the birth" lists. 

I had had pale pink discharge on and off over the last few days and that's now cleared and last night and this morning I lost some of my plug. It was like jellied snot!!! No more cramps though which is a relief.

I'm really struggling to sleep. I can manage maybe an hour on one side and then my hip bones ache. I turn over and the same happens again. I'm having to get out of bed and lay on the recliner so that I can get some sleep - not ideal.

Pip x


----------



## fides

abi, :hugs: & prayers... hang in there!

michie, you're getting the coolest birth-date of the year! Yay for 11/11/11! i told my husband i'm shooting for that date (we'd only be 41 1/2 weeks then, so ~2 days past avg), but we'll see... 

k8y, happy 38 weeks!

huggles, your bump has really grown in 3 weeks - you look great!!

pip - wow - that's a big step, losing the plug! sorry you can't sleep well.


Does anyone just feel like a partial invalid at this point? I mean, i feel so lucky not to have any complications, but then the sum total of the pregnancy-related symptoms is becoming quite silly, really - can't lift more than a few pounds b/c then the SI joint is off all day; can't walk too far b/c of pressure; can't sit b/c of kicks to the ribs; can't do much at the gym b/c of lacking energy; can't hold anything long or write much b/c of fluid-caused carpal tunnel; can't go up and down stairs much b/c of lack of breath; can't eat much b/c i get sick or feel like i can't breathe; can't get much sleep b/c of pain and bathroom trips; can't cook much b/c smells are setting me off again; can't bend forward; can't remember simple things - it's getting to be crazy! :wacko: It's quite amusing to me, really - i'm pregnant, not disabled! :haha: Anyone else feel like a partial invalid?


----------



## abi17

Haha fides that made me laugh and reminded me of something someone said too me at the start of the pregnancy remember your not ill your pregnant. 
Michie im so jealous you get that date. I wanted my midwifes to change my due date to the day earlier so i would be 11/11/11 so fairly jealous lol. 
Pip thats so exciting about losing your plug and greag news about you packing your bags im still too write an emergency contact list. I might do that today just incase! I repacked my bag tonight and now have smaller sizes just incase too lol
Im trying to think positive but when i have been told too take my bags you kindof panick lol
Good luck girls its so nice too see things happening and progressing. 
Also thankyou for all the nice words, thoughts and hugs. Me and dan really appreciate it.
Abi x


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies i feel like ive been having contractions all day and the loose stools have continued most of the day but i dont want to call the OB because i dont want to get told to go to the hospital to sit for 5 hours and get sent home. 

Good news though my car will be done tomorrow afternoon and my mom and her boyfriend are bringing it up on saturday!! i'm so excited i dont know how anyone doesnt have a vehicle and has to rely on someone else to take them places it drives me nuts!


----------



## notjustyet

Haha fides i know exactly what u mean, there's nothing massively wrong but the list of all the things its difficult to do now is just getting longer! Its just laughable! Abi fingers crossed for tomorrow, i hope all goes well. There have been 4lb babies born while i've been here that have only needed a little extra attention when born so even if baby is small it doesn't mean they won't be strong. Fingers crossed u won't have to meet just yet though. Tlh how exciting, hope this is the start of something! Michie that date is brilliant. Thanks to everyone for your encouragement, i can't sleep because of nerves now. I could be a mummy this time tomorrow! Exciting!


----------



## Huggles

pip - hope baby stays cooking another 2-3 weeks.
Fides - you are so right about the partial invalid feeling!
Abi - good luck today!
Tlh - exciting that thins might be happening! Yay for getting your car tomorrow!
Notjustyet - so exciting that you might meet your baby today!


----------



## pip7890

Jeeze Huggles. Reading on my phone without my specs on having just woke up. Thought you were congratulating TLH on TWINS!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Haha pip i read it as twins too! I must be half asleep!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ONE MONTH TODAY AND ITS MY DUE DATE:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet - ooooh exciting hun!!!

qwk - sounds like bh to me hun, your body is getting ready!!

drgomps lol for pregnancy dreams!!! :rofl:

Michieb I hope the doc can give you something for the throwing up... can't imagine having a sick tum right now :( :hugs:

fides.. I get quite sore by the end of my walks ... am certain it's helping stretch everything down there and doing some good! I have a nice long rest on the sofa afterwards :) And I know how you feel hun.. I find I'm tootling round like a little old lady lol :)

Happy 38 weeks K8y!!! not long now hun!

tlh - I've found that it really depends who does the cervix check whether it hurts or not. But it does also make a difference if your cervix is hard to reach and hard or soft. And yey for your car!!!

Abi :hugs: easier said than done, try not to worry.. you're in good hands and I'm sure you and bubs will be completely fine hunny :hugs:

Huggles, great bump progression hun!! am so mad i didn't do really good ones of myself!

pip definitely sounds like a bit of plug you lost hun! :hugs:

babyhopes.. exciting!!! we're nearly all there now!

As for me... I've actually slept more or less well the last 2 nights! :happydance: then I wake up wondering why I haven't woken up and can't sleep cause of worry lol


----------



## Huggles

haha re twins! I had to go back and read what i'd typed to see why! Was typing on my phone early this morning.


----------



## bbygurl719

good morning everyone. 35 weeks today. havent slept good all nite have been having BH akk nite. there not painful but a lil uncomfotabe to were i wasnt able to get a good sleep. As for tonight im going to an amusement park for what is called holloscream. they have 6 haunted house and 4 scare zones. hope it doesnt cause me to go into labor but at the same time im hope it does lol. my mom seems to think it will. me and oh were talking about it and i made a joke that if my water breaks while were in the haunted houses im gunna make all the zombies run away lol. and since im so excited about tonight i kno the day is just going to drag by!! hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Huggles

happy 35 weeks bbygurl and enjoy tonight!


----------



## notjustyet

Have fun tonight bby! Babyhopes not long to go now. Nyn its amazing what a difference some sleep can make, the hospital was quiet last night so i had a really decent sleep. Lets hope we get more of the same tonight! I've had my first prostin so am supposed to be getting up and mobilised but i have no proper clothes left so i've sent oh to go and get some while i bounce on the birthing ball. Then we'll go for a walk about. The midwife couldn't find my cervix at first which makes me think i'm nowhere near ready and this is gonna take a while. Will keep u posted when i can!


----------



## abi17

Hi girls, 
I'm so happy my little girls placenta is working fine so that's great news but she's only put on a little bit of weight so I'l be induced in the next two weeks, so i will be meeting my baby girl before October finishes. It is quite possible she will be here next week when I have another growth scan. I'm very excited and happy as the doctors have ensured me because she will be born after 37 weeks there is no need for a stay in NICU unless she is unhealthy. She is classed as being small but healthy so hopefully she will continue like this until I meet her. She might be sharing my bros birthday of the 29th October :-D. Also I had a cervical check done and my cervix is soft but not dilated as of yet. 
Hope your all well. 
Abi x


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 38 weeks Katie and 35 weeks Amanda! :flower:

Hope you're all feeling well! Good luck Abi and Ali... thinking of you both! :flower:

I had a restless night...with either very strong and painful BH, or very mild contractions :dohh: It's pretty similar today so far and not progressing any further so think it's all just my body getting ready! Not looking forward to another few weeks feeling this uncomfy... but it'll be worth it in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

notjustyet - fx'd the induction works nice and quickly for you - can't believe you're about to meet your baby!

abi - so glad to hear that the scan went well and the placenta is still working well. And glad they've got a plan in place and exciting that youw ill also be meeting yoru baby soon!
How many weeks are you now? Your ticker seems to be gone.


----------



## MummyCat

Abi...great news about the placenta and looking forward to seeing pics of your princess before too long! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

mummy - i'm excited things are starting to happen for you! Although i know you said similar happened with lottie and she still stayed in a few weeks longer. Hopefully this one'll come soon though!


----------



## DrGomps

notjustyet...hope the induction goes okay...can't believe you get to meet your baby so soon!! 

abi..thats such great news!! Hopefully she can continue to gain.

Huggles...your son has grown a lot!! :shock:

Fides...I feel you on feeling like a sick invalid sometimes...not much longer. 

AFM...looking for any signs...but don't seem to be having any except my pelvis feels like its going to split open. Ouch!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Huggles thanks sweets!! :flower:.... I can only hope it does as I really would prefer to not have the stress of going into labour and hubby be at work in London and I can't even then get my tens machine on me etc etc... so yeah... fingers crossed it all works out well... but I'm sure we'll manage...just fear of the unknown really!


----------



## abi17

I'm 36 weeks tomorrow, so it's only a week till she's classed as full term. But there hoping too leave her too the following week when she will be deffo in the safety zone. It feels so real now that she's going to be here  I'm so excited but nervous all at once. They've said it's unlikely she will put on lots of weight after 37 weeks so over the next two weeks when she will gain weight xxxx


----------



## Nyn

Happy 35 weeks bby and have fun tonight!!!

nojustyet hope things get moving for you hun!!

ali that's FAB news about your placenta!!! and exciting you'll meet your baby soon!!!

mummycat hope you get a better night's sleep tonight!!

Have just arranged to go to a friend's tomorrow to celebrate her daughter's birthday with my boys, so that will be fun... then we'll have a quiet dinner and watch Strictly together :happydance: (that's the UK dancing with the stars).. something to look forward to!


----------



## Nyn

I wonder how many October mum's there will be in the end? :happydance:


----------



## Michieb

I know just what you mean fides!! Feels like you described my life to a tee!!!
Great bump shots huggles!!! I wish i had one what some of you did! great to look back on!!
Thanks Nyn - she didnt giveme anything - i think its cause of the hemocyte pills i am taking (for low redblod cell count/iron levels) - i had stopped taking them for a few days :( i know bad me and then started again :( They just make me feel horrible!!

And thanks everyone i looooove the birthdate myself!! Thats why i am hoping hes stays in - like he should!!! Its actually been tough to keep - when i first found out i was pregnant and went to dr - they estimated my due date at 11/16 - so i asked to schedule my section for the 11th - just had this thing in me thats when he should be born - then at my 12 week scan they pushed up my due date to 11/11/11 - so they also wanted to push up my section by a week - has to be done at 39th week??? i dont know why - but i fought with them and insisted to keep at 11/11/11 so finally they gave in!! So hoping everything works out!!

Not just yet hope you are feeling well and things progress quickly!!
Abi hope thinsg go well at your next scan!! Prayers your way!!

Cant beleive we'll have some mommy soon enough!!

I have 28 days to go!!!!!!!!!!! yikes!!!!

But i cant wait!!!

Happy x weeks to all!!!


----------



## tlh97990

pip7890 said:


> Jeeze Huggles. Reading on my phone without my specs on having just woke up. Thought you were congratulating TLH on TWINS!!! :rofl:
> 
> Pip x

i think i would have a heart attack at this point if i had twins it was hard enough preparing for one baby let alone 2!!! :haha:



abi17 said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm so happy my little girls placenta is working fine so that's great news but she's only put on a little bit of weight so I'l be induced in the next two weeks, so i will be meeting my baby girl before October finishes. It is quite possible she will be here next week when I have another growth scan. I'm very excited and happy as the doctors have ensured me because she will be born after 37 weeks there is no need for a stay in NICU unless she is unhealthy. She is classed as being small but healthy so hopefully she will continue like this until I meet her. She might be sharing my bros birthday of the 29th October :-D. Also I had a cervical check done and my cervix is soft but not dilated as of yet.
> Hope your all well.
> Abi x

Yay for being able to keep her in until full term!!

i feel like we are going to have quite a few october mommies but im sure well have quite a few december mommies too!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck today, Ali! Sooooo excited for you!

Abi, glad things are looking good, and how exciting that you could meet her soon!


----------



## acoro

Getting close to the end ladies! I'm starting to have pretty regular back pain and much pressure down below...wonder if my little guy will hang on another 30 days!!! 

How are you all doing today?


----------



## Huggles

abi - you're so close then! That's really great.
I've also noticed that they seem to prefer to wait until the end of 37 weeks before getting things started if they need to do things, and if it's safe to do so. Because my gynae also said he would remove my stitch at 37 weeks and when i asked if that meant i should book the app for bang on 37 weeks he said no, rather towards the end of that week, closer to 38. So seems they feel more comfortable with 38 weeks, even though 37 is classed as term. I suppose becuase of the possible variance of ov/conception dates or something.


----------



## wtt :)

wow we're all getting so close!! been having a lot of heartburn again and some lower back pain plus some pressure in the pelvic area! especially after walking a lot/moving around the house a lot.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So my MIL who has basically shown no interest this entire pregnancy sends me an email today asking if we need anything for the baby....er, no we're all set thanks since he's due in a month! Maybe if you'd shown some interest awhile ago....

I know I should just be thankful that she is showing interest now and wants to help, but she is just so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## sherylb

Maybe something changed and it occurred to her that she should have been more helpful? My MIL told me I can call her anytime day or night if I have questions about whether I am in labor since she has been thru it 3 times.


----------



## notjustyet

Abi thats great news, you must be so relieved she's doing ok in there. I'm having tightenings and really bad back pain. Trying to distract myself and have the tens machine on. This hurts!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Who knows. This is the same woman who said that newborns are boring (and also said that she'd never heard of morning sickness lasting all day, gee thanks)...but perhaps I should give her the benefit of the doubt and just be grateful.


----------



## MummyCat

Eeeeek...good luck Ali! Boost that tens hun!! I LOVED my boost button! :rofl:

Robin... urgh... :grr: I'd be annoyed too... but I wouldn't let her know that! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck Ali!! I am sure you are doing great so far! 

And I of course just responded politely thanking MIL but saying I think we're all set...I shouldn't let her annoy me so much!


----------



## abi17

Good luck Ali, I'm sure your doing amazing and it's fantastic too hear things are happening  I'm so excited for you x


----------



## k8y

Just had an examination to see if I was favourable for induction as in so much pain and im 2cm dilated ! she did a sweep! See what the night holds... having some pains now but that's usual, have another sweep monday if it doesnt work :)


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Ali...our first mommy!! So excited to find out what your having and see your baby!!

Robin, your MIL sounds awful...:hugs: 

I can't believe how close we all are now!! I have resigned myself to the fact that my baby will come a week early if it all...and that i have to make it through this last week of work..including a stressful advisory meeting. :( 

But as a distraction...thought I'd share pictures of my third baby shower my labmates threw for me and some sneak peaks of my maternity photos...

decorations


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9157.jpg

my plate and pin!! :D

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9169.jpg

putting on the pin...I look Mahoosive!! :shock:

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9175.jpg

Table setting

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9106.jpg

favors

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9168.jpg
centerpiece
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9170.jpg

another angle of centerpieces..
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9166.jpg
my chair...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3210.jpg

gift table

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9126.jpg

sweets

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9132.jpg

more sweets

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9148.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9149.jpg

Gifts that I got...
onesie/wash cloth/washer

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3215.jpg

baby book and peter rabbit book/blanket

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3217.jpg

baby slippers, fuschia flower blanket and bunny slippers

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3227.jpg

adorable outfit with stockings!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3214.jpg
sleepsuit

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3228.jpg

sleepsuit from boss

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3263.jpg

snowsuit + hat

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3264.jpg

baby food recipe book

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3224.jpg

Hilarious shirt/giftcard

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3216.jpg

Really funny toy...not from shower but came in the mail from one of DH's ex gf's...(kind of weird-but she is now married and has a little daughter)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Ferdieandtoy.jpg

Also...my 36-7 Week bumpy... does it look lower/??


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-9.jpg

Maternity Photos....

This picture is from a park near coney island...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/298545_206444302757302_105346282867105_472129_1900197730_n.jpg

In the studio...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/307861_204734166261649_105346282867105_466829_1015020386_n.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

k8y said:


> Just had an examination to see if I was favourable for induction as in so much pain and im 2cm dilated ! she did a sweep! See what the night holds... having some pains now but that's usual, have another sweep monday if it doesnt work :)

ooh Katie!! How exciting!! Hope your pain worsens :haha:and we get to see your little baby girl soon!! Labor :dust:


----------



## k8y

thank you. xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay k8y! Hopefully the sweep will kickstart things for you...fingers crossed!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't believe we're on the way to having our first babies! SO excited!


----------



## Nyn

Ali good luck hun!!!! get that tens working and I hope we have an announcement soon!!!

and wow k8y you too!!!! eek this is getting so exciting!!! :happydance:

MrsAJ.. think you reacted the right way to your MIL.. some people can be so funny :/

Andrea - you are one LUCKY girl hun!!! the shower photos look amazing and so do you!!!

I'm still holding out hope that I'll have Leia next week (very optimistic, but hey!) then there'd be a 2 week gap between her birthday and ds2's birthday! 

Also, is anyone going from extreme 'I love being pregnant and want baby to cook as long as needed' to 'omg I can't WAIT for bubs to be born.. now now now!!!' I seem to swing one way then the next every 5 mins!


----------



## Nyn

Also... I'm extreme nesting. Not just the insane cleaning (which really is getting insane) but I just can't sit still... constantly on the move and I'm shattered. My OH has started to really notice and is poking fun.. grr... I'm wearing myself out but can't stop! argh!


----------



## Michieb

Great maternity Pics Dr Gomps!! you look gorgeous!!
And love the shower pics!! Luck you!! what beautiful goodies and centerpieces!! Still jealous!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Nyn, I am right there with you. While I wouldn't say I "loved" being pregnant, I was feeling pretty good and definitely wanted bubs in as long as needed, even if that meant 42 weeks. Now I am uncomfortable and grumpy and hoping for more like 38-39 weeks...but then I feel guilty because of course I only want him out when he is ready.:dohh:

Also with you on the nesting...I've been cleaning windows, wiping down every surface, dusting and re-dusting, its a bit ridiculous!


----------



## tlh97990

good luck ladies that are getting prepared for labor!

i love your pics drgomps

afm my weekend has officially begun. i love getting off work at 1pm on fridays and not having to go back til tuesday due to school. i got a little agitated today though my lawyer (from the discrimination case against the nursing home that fired me for being pregnant) called me at work. i feel like that was inappropriate especially after i called and told her assistant i will set up a time next week to come in since im waiting for my car to be fixed and returned to me. i just hate when anyone calls at work when its clearly not an emergency. i think she could tell i was annoyed and was saying shed just come to my house this weekend since my car wasnt back yet and i told her no i want to relax on the weekend not be stressed out about a lawsuit that she put off for 6 months. why on earth would someone wait until their client was 9 months pregnant to start doing something


----------



## Huggles

ooh exciting k8y! Fx'd the sweep gets things going!

DrGomps - those shower pics are gorgeous! the decorations are so lovely and those gifts are great! You really are one lucky lady!
And great maternity pics! :thumbup:



Nyn said:


> Also, is anyone going from extreme 'I love being pregnant and want baby to cook as long as needed' to 'omg I can't WAIT for bubs to be born.. now now now!!!' I seem to swing one way then the next every 5 mins!

haha, I was thinking just this as I was reading the posts about people almost ready to give birth! I really want him to cook until at least 36 weeks, preferably 37, but reading about people that are starting labour etc makes me really want to be there too, and for it to happen now! Argh, how am I going to last another almost 4 weeks until my stitch comes out!


----------



## abi17

Oh k8y how exciting, I really hope this is the start of things for you. You never know we might have two babies born on the same day at this rate. How exciting  good luck can't wait too read the updates xx


----------



## wtt :)

great pictures, Dr G :D Still waiting on mine ;)


----------



## qwk

Notjustyet - fingers crossed!!

Abi - great news about the scan !

And I totally feel like a half-invalid too fides - :rofl: just cleaned the living room and need a nap !!

K8y - good luck with the sweep! Big fx'd!!

Had my 36 week appointment today, and found out my group b strep test was positive... Of course. Seems like nearly anything that affects more than like, 3% of pregnant ladies, I've either had or or was suspected to have at some point so I figured I'd have this too :dohh: (this is a slight exaggeration but not by much ) just needed to whine!

also found out baby is engaged, head down and likely "deeply" engaged, according to the midwife :) but she also said I have not dropped, which kind of surprised us as I definitely look lower!! I am really hoping for a November birth though so this is probably a good thing. I totally feel ready to be done, but I do want that November birthdate so... I will persevere!


----------



## wtt :)

sorry about the group b strep but yay for baby being engaged :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Mrs. AJ said:


> Good luck Ali!! I am sure you are doing great so far!
> 
> And I of course just responded politely thanking MIL but saying I think we're all set...I shouldn't let her annoy me so much!

Oh gosh Robin... i hope you didn't think I meant that you'd tell her to piss off and leave you and hubby alone! :rofl: No i meant if it was my MIL I'd basically be polite - but not want her help! :haha: MIL's are there to annoy us... and yours is certainly odd! :hugs:



k8y said:


> Just had an examination to see if I was favourable for induction as in so much pain and im 2cm dilated ! she did a sweep! See what the night holds... having some pains now but that's usual, have another sweep monday if it doesnt work :)

Eeeeeeek...thinking of you sweetie!!! xxxxxxxxxxx
Have you lost any plug yet??



qwk said:


> Notjustyet - fingers crossed!!
> 
> Abi - great news about the scan !
> 
> And I totally feel like a half-invalid too fides - :rofl: just cleaned the living room and need a nap !!
> 
> K8y - good luck with the sweep! Big fx'd!!
> 
> Had my 36 week appointment today, and found out my group b strep test was positive... Of course. Seems like nearly anything that affects more than like, 3% of pregnant ladies, I've either had or or was suspected to have at some point so I figured I'd have this too :dohh: (this is a slight exaggeration but not by much ) just needed to whine!
> 
> also found out baby is engaged, head down and likely "deeply" engaged, according to the midwife :) but she also said I have not dropped, which kind of surprised us as I definitely look lower!! I am really hoping for a November birth though so this is probably a good thing. I totally feel ready to be done, but I do want that November birthdate so... I will persevere!

Oh hun...sorry to hear about the Group B strep :( apparently it can go too...so you may not have it by the time you give birth... will they re test you?? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Cath, I knew what you meant. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Excellent! :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## qwk

I don't think they retest, they just cover with antibiotics. I was already pretty resigned to having it as it just seemed like one of those random things I would have so I'm not devastated or anything ;)


----------



## tlh97990

my car is finally back. the title is signed over to me and the inspection is done however i dont have plates so still cant drive it til monday still but at least its in front of my house now :)


----------



## Leopard

35 weeks for all the novemeber 19 and 18 girlies :)


----------



## Huggles

sorry about the group b strep qwk - at least they now know to give you antibiotics during labour. Yay for deeply engaged!

Tlh - yay for having your car!

Happy 35 weeks leopard!


----------



## Nyn

qwk sorry you're gbs! it's no big deal though hun, don't worry about it.. some antibiotics and you'll be fine :) but yey you're engaged!!! :happydance:

tlh that's great you have your car!!! independence is back! :happydance:

Leopard happy 35 weeks hun! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: Qwk! 

:yipee: TLH... bet you're relieved now! 

Happy 35 weeks Leopard! 

Ali.... how you doing babe??? Hoping you're too busy with contractions (or baby) to update us... ps... Happy Birthday to Hubby!!! :cake:


----------



## Evale

Whew! Just got done reading many pages to update myself on everyone! I was hoping to see some baby pics when I got to the end, Notjustyet! :) Now I'll be checking all weekend! I hope all is going well!

Sounds like the first baby of the group might set off a domino reaction of more babies :)

It sounds like we are all in the 'waddling around' stage :) I only started to realize how really pregnant I must look within the last week after I dropped a paper on the floor in a store and ten people went running to pick it up for me...and then another five held doors open for me on the way out:haha: I could get used to this...

Michieb- my original due date was 11-11-11, but then moved to 11-6, but since the diabetes I will be induced on the original date of 11-11-11 if nothing happens before then...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy 35 weeks to everyone who's due on the 18th and 19th (including me, woo!!!)

I keep checking back to see if there's been any baby news!!


----------



## notjustyet

Just to let u know i had my baby girl Annie at 3:23 this morning, ohs birthday, after my second lot of prostin. She weighed 5lb4 but is perfectly healthy. Will check in properly when i can. x


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG!!!!! Congratulations hon, our first baby! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! Congrats Ali!!!! 

How awesome you predicted the first birth correctly and it was your own! :haha: Sharing a birthday with Daddy :cloud9: awwwwwwwwww :cloud9:

Looking forward to more birth details and pics when you get a chance! Enjoy those cuddles!!!

Nyn... looks like your first birth update for the front page!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Sun flower... happy 35 weeks hun :flower:


----------



## abi17

Congratulations, I bet she's absolutely beautiful. Happy birthday too your OH, how lovely they share birthdays  how exciting your the first too have your baby xxxx


----------



## alybel

NotJustYet - Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl, hope you and Annie are going well.


----------



## MonstHer

OoOOoo how exciting... It's getting to that time now for everyone. : D
Hopefully The baby will still be a November baby since my due date is Nov 26...


----------



## Nyn

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: HUGE congratulations notjustyet!!!!!!!! So happy to hear she's perfect and healthy!! And I love her name!!!! How brill she and Daddy share a birthday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## qwk

Oh yaaaaay!!! Big congrats notjustyet! Can't wait to hear about it and see pics! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Fantastic news! Congratulations. Feel much better about being induced myself now. Can't wait to see the pictures!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

wow Ali...Massive congrats!!! I love the name annie (as its my nickname my family calls me). I can't wait to see pictures!!! 

I predict K8y will be next...

Happy 35 weeks Leopard, Rachel & Amanda!!

anyone got any fun weekend plans??


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats NJY!!! Happy to hear she is doing well. How great to share her b-day with her daddy :thumbup: 

Happy 35 weeks, ladies!


----------



## tlh97990

notjustyet said:


> Just to let u know i had my baby girl Annie at 3:23 this morning, ohs birthday, after my second lot of prostin. She weighed 5lb4 but is perfectly healthy. Will check in properly when i can. x

yay!! congrats im so excited for you and that our first november baby has been born and healthy! i cant wait for pictures and more details!!



DrGomps said:


> wow Ali...Massive congrats!!! I love the name annie (as its my nickname my family calls me). I can't wait to see pictures!!!
> 
> I predict K8y will be next...
> 
> Happy 35 weeks Leopard, Rachel & Amanda!!
> 
> anyone got any fun weekend plans??

i agree i think k8y will be next since shes had her sweep already!

afm i woke up this morning and made me and OH pancakes for breakfast and i made my dogs a pancake too :haha: but this weekend we have no plans whatsoever just doing some homework and watching football tomorrow!!


----------



## Leopard

Ali congratulations! Wonderful to hear :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ooooh Ali, HUGE congrats!!! :hugs: I am sooooo happy right now! And how awesome that Annie shares a bday with your OH - happy bday to them both!!!


----------



## Huggles

happy 35 weeks sunflower!

And yipee for the first baby being born! big congrats notjustyet! And so glad to hear she's healthy and doing well! :wohoo:


----------



## k8y

im still here. just had a show so may be soon. congrats ali! cant wait for pics !!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

K8y, how exciting about the show...won't be long now surely! Keep us posted!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh K8y...how exciting to have a show!! I DEFINITELY think your next!!!


----------



## pip7890

They're going to start coming thick and fast now!

Here are my 34w4d bump shots - look away if you're of a nervous disposition as I have gone down to my undies in the first shots and then with my clothes on in the last:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6166/6246894720_00f3d3f340.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6211/6246371637_7575733f9d.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6164/6246898096_4be6c5d56c.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6113/6246899874_a5373a09af.jpg

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6161/6246376711_c4d7479952.jpg

Pip x


----------



## Nov11_Mummy2b

27th Nov for me, with a baby girl :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz NJY!! So last night was a blast i walked around the amusement park 2 1/2 times had quite a few contrations since the firstt time around the park and haunted houses was within 1 1/2 time. the or 1 1/2 times took the rest of the nite. my female area is extremley sore started last nite while we were still there. and today im so sore its hard to move but it was well worth it being that this was me and OH's last getting out together before our baby girl gets here. im pretty sure all that walking made her engage and if it hasnt sofened or dilated me any i dont kno what will lol. as for tonight we are cooking out with Oh's brother and wife. than we a goin to the fall festival we have every october here. SO MORE WALKING YAY. I think my mom is trying everything in her power to get her first biological grandbaby by me out lol. i tried to hide the contractions last nite from them since i wanted to have a good long nite. and if they would have known my mom would have made us leave. once we did leave and i sat down in the car i was fine just alot of pressure. well i hope everyone has a good weekend and i hope all this walking ive been doing is the start of stuff for me even tho i still have 5 weeks lol!!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, exciting k8y! Fx'd things start happening for you soon!

bbygurl - glad you had a great time last night! I hope baby cooks for another 2 weeks before arriving, although I can tell you're super excited to meet her soon!

great bump pics pip!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh, Katie good luck Hun!!! Wont be long and Martha will be here!!! :dance:

Pip, awesome bump pics hun :cloud9: 

Bby, sounds like you had an amazing time! Won't be long now till your little lady is here! Hopefully she stays put till term! :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Nyn

ooh ooh k8y you'll be next!!! :happydance:

Pip great bump pics hun!!

I just had a brill night at a friend's house celebrating her daughter's birthday with my kids.. fun and relaxed.. just got home and am knackered and ready for bed!!

hope you're all having good Saturday evenings!!


----------



## Nyn

Hi Nov11_Mummy2b!! Have added you to the front page :)


----------



## tlh97990

so i was watching a tv show and there was some snickerdoodle cookies sitting on the table and they looked so good so i got up and made a couple dozen. my OH made fun of me for it then ate half of them :(


----------



## Evale

Congrats Notjustyet, and welcome Annie! :yipee: 
Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## bbygurl719

Just dropping in to say hi.. been having contractions for like the past two hours. i think all that walking yesterday might have done something!1


----------



## sherylb

tlh97990 said:


> so i was watching a tv show and there was some snickerdoodle cookies sitting on the table and they looked so good so i got up and made a couple dozen. my OH made fun of me for it then ate half of them :(

Snickerdoodle cookie dough is awesome! Yum!!


----------



## qwk

tlh97990 said:


> so i was watching a tv show and there was some snickerdoodle cookies sitting on the table and they looked so good so i got up and made a couple dozen. my OH made fun of me for it then ate half of them :(

Lol this happens to me even when not pregnant ;)

Great bump pip!


----------



## notjustyet

So as i'm up bfing i thought i'd update properly. Thanks everyone for your support, its been a stressful week and i've needed it. Hope nobody else has to worry about giving birth before term and the rest of the babies are as healthy as annie is. As you know i had one prostin pessary at 12, that didn't give me any contractions but did move everything down, i was engaged anyway but this was properly bringing the head down - after walking the hospital grounds a few times i felt like i had a bowling ball down there. Then i was examined, which was horrible, and given another pessary. I was 1cm and soft and could have had my waters broken at that point but it was decided that more prostin was the way to go. That was at 7pm and by 8 i was getting painful contractions every 5 minutes. My tens machine was a lifesaver at this point. I asked for pain relief at about 9 when they got to about 2 mins apart and was given paracetamol. That did ease the constant lower back pain but didn't touch the contractions. By 10 i was examined again, using gas and air as i was really sensitive at this point. The head had come down quite a lot but i was still only 1cm so my oh was sent home and i was given an injection to help me sleep - peptin or something? It meant i felt the contractions but not the pain. The midwife explained to me that prostin can cause ineffective contractions that don't actually help labour along and that's probably what was happening. At about 12 i went to the loo and had a show but went back to sleep then at 2am i woke up to a pop and my waters had broken. I was examined and rang oh then taken to delivery, she thought i was fully dialated. The doctor that examined me found i was only 4cm but the head was very low. They were worried that there was a dip in the babys heartbeat so paeds were called. As they were trying to do a test on babys head i had the urge to push, they guided me through it making it clear how baby was in distress and needed out. This was all under gas and air and took just over an hour from waters breaking to having baby. Paeds were happy with her and oh made it on time, even if he did rush to be sick as soon as he arrived! I did it with gas and air which i thoroughly recommend!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow that was long! I wonder how the next baby will arrive and when. K8y that sounds promising!


----------



## alybel

notjustyet - wow one hour from water breaking to having baby, pretty fast! Glad OH got to make it there on time. 

I am a little jealous of babies being born now, I am on another forum (Australian one) and there have been 3 babies born so far, wish it were me. Although I know the longer the better inside but I am over it now. 

37 weeks today!


----------



## sherylb

Aly your little girl could be here soon. How many weeks were you when you delivered the first 3 babies?


----------



## alybel

Sherylb - my other three were also c-sections at 39+ weeks.


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... Thanks for the update Ali!! Best you remember for next labour than you may labour quickly if you start naturally!!!

Glad hubby made it!!!

Bby, hope you're ok!! 

Aly, happy 37 weeks :dance: won't be long now! :flower:


----------



## abi17

Wow Ali what an incredible birth story, I'm so glad she's doing well especially after being born so quickly, I think she just was too eager too meet mummy and daddy. 
Congratulations again  
X


----------



## abi17

I feel so left out iv never had snickerdoodle cookies, what are they? Anyone fancy sending me a recipe so I can try.
Aly- congrats on reaching 37 weeks


----------



## Huggles

happy 37 weeks and full term alybel!!! :wohoo:
i also feel left out with people starting to have labour signs and babies - still another 3.5 weeks for me (that's when stitch comes out). Definitely want him to cook more, but i so want it all to happen now as well!

Abi - i've also never had snickerdoodles.

Notjustyet - great birth story! :thumbup:
so glad she's doing so well.

Nyn - glad you had a lovely evening.

Bbygurl - fx'd the contractions stop and baby waits until you're term. If not tough, hopefully she'll be born nice and healthy and strong.


----------



## babyhopes2010

one baby?where :) :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet thanks for sharing your story hun! wow that ended up being fast! although I doubt it felt like it! I'm so glad everything's ok! how are you feeling? Is Annie feeding well? xxx

bby - hope your contractions ease off a bit hun!

Aly - happy 37 weeks hun!! :happydance:

I've never heard of or had snickerdoodle cookies either!! sounds good though!


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Notjustyet :happydance:


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats notjustyet - great birth story. Probably scary at the time as it happened so fast but you must be so relieved it's over and you have a very healthy bubba. Enjoy every second xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

had sexytime last night it didnt hurt atall.

this morning iv been on and off from loo and feeling sharpe pains in my foof :(


----------



## repogirl813

congrats notjustyet, that is soo awsome, you are the first to many wonderful birth stories we will get to see in the next many weeks!!!

k8y, i hope things are ramping up for you after your sweep and hopefully all starts moving quickly for you soo it's not to long and drawn out.

bby, hope your contractions ease up so you can keep lo baking a little longer to give her the best chances of being 100 percent healthy!!

afm, well 2 weeks and 3 days til my due date now, other than a few pains and twinges here and there for the past week not much reallly going on at all, i think she is very content in there right now, though mommy is getting very uncomfortable at this point, she will come when she is ready!!!


----------



## tlh97990

sherylb said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> so i was watching a tv show and there was some snickerdoodle cookies sitting on the table and they looked so good so i got up and made a couple dozen. my OH made fun of me for it then ate half of them :(
> 
> Snickerdoodle cookie dough is awesome! Yum!!Click to expand...

i did sneak a little bit of dough but kept getting yelled at cuz of the raw egg..i couldnt help myself though :haha:



qwk said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> so i was watching a tv show and there was some snickerdoodle cookies sitting on the table and they looked so good so i got up and made a couple dozen. my OH made fun of me for it then ate half of them :(
> 
> Lol this happens to me even when not pregnant ;)
> 
> Great bump pip!Click to expand...

it happens to me too but now i can at least blame it on pregnancy :)



notjustyet said:


> So as i'm up bfing i thought i'd update properly. Thanks everyone for your support, its been a stressful week and i've needed it. Hope nobody else has to worry about giving birth before term and the rest of the babies are as healthy as annie is. As you know i had one prostin pessary at 12, that didn't give me any contractions but did move everything down, i was engaged anyway but this was properly bringing the head down - after walking the hospital grounds a few times i felt like i had a bowling ball down there. Then i was examined, which was horrible, and given another pessary. I was 1cm and soft and could have had my waters broken at that point but it was decided that more prostin was the way to go. That was at 7pm and by 8 i was getting painful contractions every 5 minutes. My tens machine was a lifesaver at this point. I asked for pain relief at about 9 when they got to about 2 mins apart and was given paracetamol. That did ease the constant lower back pain but didn't touch the contractions. By 10 i was examined again, using gas and air as i was really sensitive at this point. The head had come down quite a lot but i was still only 1cm so my oh was sent home and i was given an injection to help me sleep - peptin or something? It meant i felt the contractions but not the pain. The midwife explained to me that prostin can cause ineffective contractions that don't actually help labour along and that's probably what was happening. At about 12 i went to the loo and had a show but went back to sleep then at 2am i woke up to a pop and my waters had broken. I was examined and rang oh then taken to delivery, she thought i was fully dialated. The doctor that examined me found i was only 4cm but the head was very low. They were worried that there was a dip in the babys heartbeat so paeds were called. As they were trying to do a test on babys head i had the urge to push, they guided me through it making it clear how baby was in distress and needed out. This was all under gas and air and took just over an hour from waters breaking to having baby. Paeds were happy with her and oh made it on time, even if he did rush to be sick as soon as he arrived! I did it with gas and air which i thoroughly recommend!

i'm so happy for you i'm glad you were able to do it with gas and air! i wish the U.S. had gas and air but i dont think they do..post pictures soon!!



abi17 said:


> I feel so left out iv never had snickerdoodle cookies, what are they? Anyone fancy sending me a recipe so I can try.
> Aly- congrats on reaching 37 weeks

snickerdoodles are cookies that are rolled in cinnamon and sugar and are delicious. i will dig my recipe out when i wake up a little bit more and send it to you. or you can always google it that works too :haha:

afm ive barely slept i keep having dreams that my baby is a boy or 19 lbs at birth and waking up to her pushing on my bladder and my dog thinks its appropriate to hog my side of the bed when theres barely room for me with all my pillows as it is...i cannot wait to sleep on my belly again!!!


----------



## qwk

Lovely story notjustyet! So happy for you and your little girl :)


----------



## sherylb

Snickerdoodle Cookies Recipe
&#8226; 1/2 cup butter, softened
&#8226; 1 cup sugar
&#8226; 1/4 teaspoon baking soda
&#8226; 1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
&#8226; 1 large egg
&#8226; 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
&#8226; 1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
&#8226; 4 Tablespoons granulated sugar
&#8226; 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon

In a mixing bowl, beat the butter on medium speed for 30 seconds. Add the 1 cup sugar, baking soda, and cream of tartar. Beat until combined, scraping sides of bowl occasionally. Beat in the egg and vanilla until well blended. Beat in as much flour as you can with the mixer, and stir in remaining flour.

Cover with plastic wrap and chill for 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Combine the 4 tablespoons sugar and 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon. Shape the dough into 1 inch balls and roll in cinnamon sugar mixture to coat.

Place balls of dough 2 inches apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. 

Bake for 10 to 11 minutes or until edges are beautifully golden.

Huggles -- I have posted on your thread once or twice about making these.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Congrats notjustyet!!!!:happydance: 

I'm so excited November ladies are on their way! Who is up next?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, what a birth story ali! So glad that OH made it on time and that you and Annie are doing well. :hugs:

Sounds like a fun night at the amusement park bby, I hope the contractions ease up for you soon though!

Happy 37 weeks aly!


----------



## bbygurl719

Good morning. the contractions did ease off but im still very crampy and my lower back hurts really bad. my body itself is just killing me. my swelling doesnt go down anymore in my feet. my hands swell all night long when im sleeping and i constantly wake up to my hands being numb. i know im still early but im so ready for her to be here!


----------



## abi17

Well I'm in hospital again, with reduced movements :-/ I am now going to be in hospital till I give birth :-( I'm hopeful that the scan I am having tomorrow will be ok, if not I'm having a c section tomorrow. I am having contractions though according too the monitor and her heartrate keeps going really high (over 175) then disappearing, this is going to be repeated after dinner so hopefully it will be a bit better and I can wait for 2 weeks till I have her. Just when I think things are going my way again something happens :-( I'm really gutted but I know I'm in the right place as her movements have not been good since Tuesday, I am only having 4 or so a day until I get put on the machine and she kicks like crazy, quite common apparently as they hate it. fingers crossed she will start behaving and she will be born after 37 weeks x


----------



## pip7890

You're in the right place Abi. I know this is probably not the birth experience you were hoping for but the most important thing right now is the health of your little girl. How's your IIH? Are they keeping an eye on that for you?

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Abi, I am sorry that you have to deal with all that how scary! Big :hugs:. But like you said, you are in the right place for you and LO to be looked after.


----------



## DrGomps

Abi...hope all is okay! kind of crazy that you could meet your princess in a few days!! :shock:

Happy 37 weeks alybel!!

Ali, thanks for sharing your story..I want to see pics!! Are you on FB??


----------



## qwk

:hugs: abi! You are definitely where you need to be right now, hard as I'm sure it is :( prayers and hugs for you guys...


----------



## bbygurl719

so just started having contractions again and my pelvis hurts really bad on top of OH not feeling good. i just hope i dont have to take a trip to hospital and while OH is sick!! will keep u all updated but have a bad feeling i will b at hospital tonight!


----------



## Huggles

Thinking of you both abi and bbygurl. hope everything's ok :hugs:

Sheryl - thanks for the recipe! Will print it out tomorrow - will defo give them a try sometime soon.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Amanda I hope the contractions die down again, get some rest!


----------



## fides

notjustyet, CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Nyn

Abi - :hugs: thinking about you hunny. This must be really scary :( but you're in the right place hun and you and your princess will be well taken care of! probably not what you were hoping for as far as birth plans goes! but at least they're making sure they do the right thing by you both. :hugs:

Bby.. have you tried a nice bath hun? I find that really helps calm things down. good luck hun :hugs:

Sheryl thanks for the recipe hun! didn't realize they were cinnamon cookies.. I'm a cinnamon addict :happydance:

Well, my Mum back home from holiday so I'm officially 'allowed' to give birth now lol! Had friends on stand by to take care of the boys, but am happy she'll be the one to look after them when the time comes!

Leia seems to have stretched out big time the last 2 days. She's still head down very low, but her feet have found my stomach and she's stretching out so that feet/legs/something is poking out my waist a lot! eek!


----------



## tlh97990

my recipe is a little bit quicker (not having to chill the dough)

1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened
1/2 cup shortening
2 large eggs
2 3/4 cups all purpose flour
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon

1. heat oven to 400 degrees F
2. in large bowl, beat 1 1/2 cup of sugar, butter, shortening, and eggs with electric mixer on medium speed, or mix with spoon. stir in flour, cream of tartar, baking soda and salt
3.shape dough into 1 1/4 inch balls. in small bowl mix 1/4 cup sugar and cinnamon. roll balls in cinnamon sugar mixture. on ungreased cookie sheet, place balls 2 inches apart
4. bake 8-10 minutes or until set. immediately remove from cookie sheet to wire rack


i like quick recipes so i can eat the cookies faster :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Now I seriously want some snickerdoodles too!


----------



## sherylb

The chilled dough is so good but it's good either way. When I chill the dough it doesn't make it to cookie form but I don't mind.


----------



## Nyn

Just had a bath and must have had at least 8 kinda strong contractions during the bath. LO was squirming away too! Am feeling a bit funny... I'm probably reading into things waaaaay too much lol ... but maybe, just maybe things are slooooowly starting?! :happydance:


----------



## qwk

Fx nyn!


----------



## MummyCat

yey for all the labour signs! Fingers crossed Nyn! :hugs:

Abi, thinking of you hun :flower:

Bby, hope you're okay!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh nyn, I'm sure it is at least your body getting ready, hopefully a sign!


----------



## wtt :)

FXed Nyn!!


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like with a baby being born healthy and other people getting close to it we're all anticipating and looking for signs more than before :haha: i sure am...i go to the doctor tomorrow im hoping ive dilated and thinned more since last time. 
i have such a busy day tomorrow though im not really looking forward to it..i have to get car insurance and go to the dmv to get tags and plates for my car so i can officially drive it again then i have class, a group project to work on, go to the doctors, go work in the lab to finish up a final assignment for that class, then go to lab to present the group project and by the time all that is done i will probably want to die!!!


----------



## sherylb

My daughter has had hiccups 4 times today so far! That's a lot for her!


----------



## Nyn

wow tlh you're busy!! 

Well I had a sleepless night but that's nothing new lol! And you're so right, I'm seeing signs everywhere lol!

This morning have had a couple of contractions that have stopped me in my tracks thinking 'did I just pull a muscle?' lol. And I feel kind of sick and have had the runs too, so I hope I'm not just getting sick! argh!


----------



## diz

Or it could be the start of something Nyn.....? X


----------



## babyhopes2010

]I LOST MY PLUG!!

HAD A PAIN WENT TO LOO AND THE BIGGEST BLOB OF STUFF COME OUT IT WAS REALLY RUBBERY AND HAD SLIGHT TINT OF PINK:wacko:[/QUOTE]


----------



## bbygurl719

Didnt go to hospital just dealt with the contractions since they werent really strong nor that close together. by 6 last night i started feeling sick so now both me and OH are sick. usually im the last person in the house to go to sleep exspecially after OH and i layed down and i was out by 7. i think from being sick and having contractions just wore me out hopefully today is a better day.. All i keep think is i need to make it after the 18th because i have my courtdate for my divorce. fingers are crossed that i make it. well i back off to bed to get some more rest!!


----------



## Huggles

Exciting Nyn! Fx'd Leia is on her way out! And glad she waited for your mom to get back!

Bbygurl - hope you feel better today :hugs:

Happy 36 weeks babyhopes!

Sheryl - i've never counted how many times my boy gets hiccups, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's between 4-6 times a day - he seems to hiccup a lot LoL

AFM - I'm pretty sure my bump has dropped a lot this morning. Got quite a shock when i saw myself in the mirror after getting dressed for work. i wasn't actually looking for anything other than to make sure I looked decent, but was so shocked that my bump looked so low. Asked my cousin as well (we work together), and she said it was the first thing she noticed when i arrived at work - that it's defo much lower than it was! I don't feel any different physically, but it definitely looks a lot lower.
Might post a pic tonight for comparison.

Only 10 more days of work left :happydance:

Got my next app/scan on wed.


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

only just found this, whoops... I'm due 18th November, team Yellow :)


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes...woohoo for plug loss!!

bby, glad the contractions stopped!!

Nyn, how exciting for some signs...were any of your boys born before their due date??

TLH...what are you studying??? I have my advisory meeting tomorrow...but only 5 more days of work!! :wohoo: I am so over working and ready to nest at home and wait for baby to arrive!!!


----------



## k8y

Just had my second sweep and boy did it hurt !!!!! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## qwk

babyhopes - cool! beginning of the end? ;)

k8y - FX'd for the sweep today!

congrats Dr. G and Huggles for _almost_ being doing with work! totally jealous!

nyn - keep us posted! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and just had some plug loss!! :yipee: nice to see my body is doing something and some major BH during my shower...not that I think anything is going to happen soon...but its nice to know that something is happening!!!


----------



## Nyn

Happy 36 weeks babyhopes, and yey for losing mucous plug! :)

Andrea - no, ds1 was 10 days past his due date and ds2 was on his due date! so I am kind of expecting to be here for another few weeks!

Huggles - exciting your bump has dropped! have you noticed a difference in your breathing/reflux?

Mrs. Nerd - Welcome! and will add you in a few mins hun :)

K8y good luck with your second sweep hun! hope it does something!!

Just been for my daily walk and my lower back is killing me lol! I think this may be the start of a few weeks of painful pre-labor like last time! grr!


----------



## Nyn

woohooo Andrea!!!! plug loss is good!! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

drgomps im studying psychology..i will have my bachelors of science in psychology this december! why there is a lab or psychology i do not know but we dissect brains and stuff so its kinda cool i guess :haha: but im def. ready to be done with school

afm i think im gonna try to start my 6 week maternity leave on the 1st whether LO is here yet or not because that will be give 2 more full weeks of pay and ill go back to work the week before christmas which will give me a full week of pay then a short week due to the christmas holiday and a short week the week after due to new years. 
i'm going to ask my doctor his thoughts of inducing because i would like to have an expiration date :haha: just to have a if shes not here by this date shes coming out


----------



## alybel

wow, looks like there might be a baby boom in the next week!!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh97990 said:


> drgomps im studying psychology..i will have my bachelors of science in psychology this december! why there is a lab or psychology i do not know but we dissect brains and stuff so its kinda cool i guess :haha: but im def. ready to be done with school
> 
> afm i think im gonna try to start my 6 week maternity leave on the 1st whether LO is here yet or not because that will be give 2 more full weeks of pay and ill go back to work the week before christmas which will give me a full week of pay then a short week due to the christmas holiday and a short week the week after due to new years.
> i'm going to ask my doctor his thoughts of inducing because i would like to have an expiration date :haha: just to have a if shes not here by this date shes coming out

ooh dissecting brains...thats right up my alley (I am getting a PhD in neuroscience)!! I had to dissect human brains in one of my classes...fascinating. And I dissect out the hippocampus of mouse brains all the time for my studies...(I study learning and memory in Fragile X mental re tardation) I can't imagine having to be in classes so close to my due date though...thats rough!! :hugs:


----------



## you&me

I am having major panic mode moment today...

...I am so not ready for another baby...:wacko:

..Can I change my mind? :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Yay for plug loss (was it drgomps?) and second sweep (k8y)! 
Sounds like things are definitely starting to happen for some of you ladies!

Nyn - I haven't really had any reflux. Only recently (like the past week or 2) started noticing very mild indigestion, but nothing major at all. And haven't really had a whole lot of trouble breathing yet - so nope, no noticeable different physically. Also haven't been running to the loo much more often. All things that *theoretically* i should notice if baby really has dropped. But i stll feel the same, just look different. Although i think i've been carrying fairly low all along so that could be why i haven't noticed much difference physically.

Will have to uplaod pic tonight and get your opinion!


----------



## Huggles

no you&me - you can't change your mind! 
Don't worry - you'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey for sweeps and plugs :yipee:


on the other hand i want baby stay in for at least another week or two lol but i better nt go overdue lol


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Contractions and plug loss and sweeeps...oh my! I'm sure we'll have another baby by the end of the week!! :)


----------



## Michieb

Congrats to you and your family notjustyet!! So happy Annie arrived safe and sound and healthy!!! Hope you are enjoying being a mom!! :) Sooo happy for you!!

Baby hopes & Dr Gomps congrats on losing your plug!

Huggles - congrats on dropping!!!

Forgot who was having contractions - sorry had to catch up on over 8 pages - take it easy and hope you are feeling better!! I have been getting pretty bad ones at night now too :( I keep telling him he has to wait untill he 11th - hoping he listens!!


last night he was going nuts - felt like he was doing anything to find a way out :( 
I hope he can chill out and wait till the 11th!!!

Hope everyone is feeling well!! 3 more weekends to go!! i cant believe it!! Sooo much to do!!! Got my diaper bag this weekend!! wasnt the juicy cotour one i wanted :( i couldnt find it but i got a baby phat one - looks like a huge purse so not too bad!!

We're all almost there!!!!!
Have a great week!!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Wow... I really do think we'll have a baby boom in the next week or two! 

yey for plug loss Babyhopes and Andrea! Nyn, I hope you don't have a long latent phase hun! :hugs: and Katie... hope that sweep does something to get you going! 

Huggles... would love to see your pic later! Yey for bump dropping! 

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Uneventful Dr appt this morning. Dr did the swab for group b strep and also did a cervix check, but no progress in that area yet. Fundal height is measuring spot on at 36 weeks, so still on track for a perfectly average sized baby!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh, and I just want to add that it is impossible for me to care about work anymore. Two weeks left but I simply cannot concentrate. Also my back, feet, and hands just ache soooo much by the end of a workday. Cannot wait to be done!!


----------



## sherylb

Is anyone else having nightmares about pre-term labor? I had a bad one last night and they stabbed me with a shot of something to induce me in the back and I could feel the pain. :(


----------



## wtt :)

sherylb said:


> Is anyone else having nightmares about pre-term labor? I had a bad one last night and they stabbed me with a shot of something to induce me in the back and I could feel the pain. :(

:hugs:

i only dreamt that i peed blood one time thinking i have to call L&D but when i woke up i only had to pee desperately lol


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> drgomps im studying psychology..i will have my bachelors of science in psychology this december! why there is a lab or psychology i do not know but we dissect brains and stuff so its kinda cool i guess :haha: but im def. ready to be done with school
> 
> afm i think im gonna try to start my 6 week maternity leave on the 1st whether LO is here yet or not because that will be give 2 more full weeks of pay and ill go back to work the week before christmas which will give me a full week of pay then a short week due to the christmas holiday and a short week the week after due to new years.
> i'm going to ask my doctor his thoughts of inducing because i would like to have an expiration date :haha: just to have a if shes not here by this date shes coming out
> 
> ooh dissecting brains...thats right up my alley (I am getting a PhD in neuroscience)!! I had to dissect human brains in one of my classes...fascinating. And I dissect out the hippocampus of mouse brains all the time for my studies...(I study learning and memory in Fragile X mental re tardation) I can't imagine having to be in classes so close to my due date though...thats rough!! :hugs:Click to expand...

it's rough sadly i've been missing a lot of class because its so hard to walk that far from the parking lot to the campus but i worked really far ahead from the beginning of the semester so i'm pretty much done with all my classes besides exams.

in regards to the nightmares i keep having dreams that i have her and the doctor tell me she's a boy. i thought that would stop after having another ultrasound that confirmed shes a girl but i guess its going to continue until she pops out. 

i'm about to head to the doctor hopefully something good is going on im having a lot of cramping and pressure. probably cuz ive been running all around town this morning. however, my car is finally registered and i can drive its so exciting!!!!


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> Is anyone else having nightmares about pre-term labor? I had a bad one last night and they stabbed me with a shot of something to induce me in the back and I could feel the pain. :(

nope, no preterm labour nightmares, i'm having crazy sex dreams instead!(had 3 in one night!) :haha:

hope you manage to sleep better tonight with no more nightmares :hugs:

MrsAJ - yay for baby measuring spot on average!


----------



## sherylb

TLH -- I think you have been paranoid about the gender being wrong for months so I can see why you would have nightmares about it.  

Last night I had some weird cervix pressure and was very concerned about something happening overnight but I didn't tell DH because he worries about me too much right now. It seems to be gone. I think Kristin may be stuck head down now b/c her kicks are getting stronger and she has stopped kicking in strange places.


----------



## sherylb

Huggles said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having nightmares about pre-term labor? I had a bad one last night and they stabbed me with a shot of something to induce me in the back and I could feel the pain. :(
> 
> nope, no preterm labour nightmares, i'm having crazy sex dreams instead!(had 3 in one night!) :haha:
> 
> hope you manage to sleep better tonight with no more nightmares :hugs:
> 
> MrsAJ - yay for baby measuring spot on average!Click to expand...

I don't remember you saying whether you were allowed to :sex: or not with your stitch? I'm pretty much turned off until I know it's safe next month.


----------



## Huggles

Last time we had sex was in April!
No sex once stitch is in, and we were too nervous after about 10 weeks anyway (only did it two or three times before that).
Maybe that's why i'm having the dreams - subconsciously i'm starting to look forward to getting some again!


----------



## Huggles

yay for having your car registered and being able to drive again tlh!


----------



## sherylb

Huggles said:


> Last time we had sex was in April!
> No sex once stitch is in, and we were too nervous after about 10 weeks anyway (only did it two or three times before that).
> Maybe that's why i'm having the dreams - subconsciously i'm starting to look forward to getting some again!

I'm sure you are. Too bad you'll still have to wait 6 weeks and see how much energy you have.


----------



## pip7890

I'd love some :sex: but with last week's cramping and plug loss and given I'm only just 35w today and still have a week at work to go I don't want to do anything that brings WB early!!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

yip - i keep telling dh we'll have xmas sex. Doubt we'll manage anything before then. But i'm determined to :sex: at least once at/on xmas. (might very well change my mind at the time though LoL)


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully we will both be up for it then. 

Pip I am also waiting until next month.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Tlh so glad you got your car back and registered!

I haven't had nightmares exactly, but definitely lots of dreams involving labor, delivery, baby, and breastfeeding. And I've definitely had dreams where my baby is a girl, even though its been confirmed many times that he is all boy!


----------



## Huggles

Right, here are bump pics for comparison - has it dropped today?
There's a clothed pic from last thurs (34 weeks), and a clothes pic (pink top) from this morning - which is when i thought it had dropped.

Then there's naked bump from about 10 days ago, and naked bump from this evening.

Looking at the pink top it definitely looks lower, but looking at the naked bumps i'm not so sure.
So now i'm wondering if it was perhaps what i was wearing this morning, or if he's moved back up a bit during hte course of the day. Or if my bump has actually dropped at all :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







34 week bump cropped.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2









34+4.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2









33 week bare bump cropped.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3









34+4 bare bump(1).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. AJ

oooh huggles definitely looks lower!


----------



## fides

huggles, i can't tell by the pics (just don't know what i'm looking for), but i do hope baby's dropping for you!! how exciting!

Mrs Nerd, welcome!! Yay for another team :yellow: !

Nyn, sorry about the low back pain - i started having that last night (just couldn't sleep correctly, i guess), along with continued period-type cramps - guess this is normal for a few weeks beforehand? i have no idea... they say the 3rd is the wild card, though, so if you've had one after EDD and one on EDD then you might be in for one before EDD! :)

good luck to those who think labor's coming soon! :happydance:


----------



## Michieb

Huggles bump looks definitelya lot lower in the pink shirt picture - the bare belly one just a bit lower!! either way it looks great!!! and at least dropped a little bit!!


----------



## wtt :)

welcome, Mrs Nerd! :flower:

Huggles, looks like a drop to me! Mine looks like it's "hanging" more lol


----------



## Nyn

lol you&me, changing your mind isn't an option haha! me too though... when the boys are acting up and I have one in each hand I think 'what am I going to do with a third?!' panic!

Huggles you have DEFINITELY dropped hun!!! :happydance:

Thanks Fides :) Yeah, I keep thinking the same thing... Number 3 is the unpredictable one, so who knows?!!

I had 20 mins of contractions every 2 minutes last night - nearly called the mw as they were definitely 'real' feeling... the wave that gets stronger and stronger (and pretty painful too) then slowly ebbs off , then ever 15, then every half hour... then just the odd random one... a few during the night.. now nothing! grr! just tired.. poo!

But I'm 38 weeks today :happydance: so that's great!!

How's everyone doing today? x


----------



## Huggles

Happy 38 weeks Nyn!!! :wohoo:

I had something, not sure if it was mild contractions or braxton hicks (i'm hoping bh) this morning, every 8-9 min for about 45 min (possibly longer, but from when i started timing it was 45 min - then i got up to get ready for work). They weren't painful at all, so i'm guessing they're nothing to worry about.
I figure if it was proper contractions I would have felt them pulling on the stitch which would have been uncomfortable and possibly painful - and I didn't feel that so i'm going with regular bh / practice labour.

got my next gynae app/scan tomorrow!

I really don't think this little man is going to hang around once the stitch comes out in 3 weeks' time. I think he's pretty much ready to come now given half a chance. Think the stitch is hte only thing keeping him in at the moment. He just better behave and stay there at least another 2 weeks, preferably another 3 weeks!


----------



## fides

Wow - sounds like things are getting exciting for you two; happy 38 weeks, Nyn!

I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M 38 WEEKS!!! :yipee: 1 week of term gone; only 4 remaining!! :yipee:

I'd read last week that 5% of babies come on their own the 1st week of term, while the other 95% come weeks 38-42 (not counting inductions/interventions due to health complications) - i wish i knew the breakdown, week-by-week for those stats - anyone know the #'s? :happydance:

Woohoo - i am so excited to hopefully hold my lil' rainbow baby within the next 4 weeks! YAY!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 38 weeks Fides!!! :wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 38 Weeks Fides & Nyn. 

Interesting stats Fides...bet we will have some babies this week....K8y??

welcome Miss Nerd!!

Huggles, definitely think you've dropped!! 

AFM...have my presentation today...made it hard to sleep. But after its done I can just relax through these next few days left at work!!


----------



## qwk

Take a look at this chart, pretty interesting! https://spacefem.com/pregnant/charts/duedate1.php?minweek=37

That site has a lot of interesting charts like that :)


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 38 weeks, Nyn & Fides!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 38 weeks Nyn and Fides! Happy 36 weeks to me :)

That is a really cool chart Qwk, thanks for posting!


----------



## wtt :)

yay for 36 weeks, Mrs. AJ!


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 36 weeks Robin and 38 weeks Nyn and Fides! :dance: 

Good luck today Andrea... hope the meeting goes well!!! 

Went to midwife today... Blood pressure and urine were okay for a change! :yipee: Baby is positioned at brim..and midwife said I shouldn't expect to see baby engage until labour as it's my second one! (I remember Lottie engaging at like 36/37 weeks) She told me I'm measuring 37 weeks... potentially that's because baby has dropped a bit??? Oh and the discharge I'm getting - creamy CM with a brown tinge - is apparently due to effacing. 

I'm booked in to see her in two weeks, I'll be 40 + 3! :shock: she's hoping I don't have to have that appt! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

ooh, exciting mw appointment mummycat!!!
And super yay for urine and bp being good!

Happy 36 weeks MrsAJ!

Good luck with your presentation DrGomps!

Interesting chart qwk :thumbup:

Well, after those regular bh this morning, I feel like i've just been one major bh all day. Every time i stand up, or am walking, I just feel like i'm having one constant bh/contraction. And even while i sit, it feels like a bh/contraction.
No pain at all so Im not too worried (and have dr tomorrow), but it's not exactly comfortable either!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles... yeah...BH are not comfy!!! Last night I went to bed with a rock solid bump and pain...and woke up with a rock solid bump and pain! :rofl: it's like it stayed that way all night! 

I hope all goes well tomorrow... looking forward to hearing your update! 

Hope everyone else is good!! Anyone else with appt's this week??


----------



## sherylb

Shouldn't almost all of us have appointments this week? I have my 36 week appointment Thursday and then I will be going every Thursday until Kristin is here. :-D I finally packed our hospital bags yesterday after my nightmares. It took me about 45 minutes using the list I had already put together.


----------



## Huggles

I think a lot of people do start with weekly apps. I however will only be going back again in 3 weeks time. Not really sure why. Think he does weekly apps after 37 weeks, so I should in theory go back in 2 weeks for 37 weeks, but since he wants to remove the stitch at the end of the 37th week we just postponed that app to 3 weeks' time.


----------



## sherylb

Maybe it's because we are checked for dilation, effacement and engagement every week and that's not necessary for you right now?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay for a good appointment Cath. Here's hoping you do not need the next one!


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> ooh, exciting mw appointment mummycat!!!
> And super yay for urine and bp being good!
> 
> Happy 36 weeks MrsAJ!
> 
> Good luck with your presentation DrGomps!
> 
> Interesting chart qwk :thumbup:
> 
> Well, after those regular bh this morning, I feel like i've just been one major bh all day. Every time i stand up, or am walking, I just feel like i'm having one constant bh/contraction. And even while i sit, it feels like a bh/contraction.
> No pain at all so Im not too worried (and have dr tomorrow), but it's not exactly comfortable either!


sounds like effacment pains. This is what ive been getting for about 4 weeks, Sometimes it feels like someone is stabbing me in my cervix. very very painful


----------



## bbygurl719

I have an appt tomorrow as well!! but off to go pick up my OH's daughter from school than go pick up my oh and than go to court for my divorce im so nervous but excited at the same time!! well update u either later today how it goes or tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck today Amanda! I know you will be so relieved to have that over with.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Robin... :flower:

Hope it goes well Amanda! :thumbup:

Sheryl... I'm not sure if it's the same in all of the UK... but I wont have a vaginal check up until 41 weeks and that's only IF i decide I'd like a sweep.


----------



## wtt :)

MummyCat said:


> Went to midwife today... Blood pressure and urine were okay for a change! :yipee:
> I'm booked in to see her in two weeks, I'll be 40 + 3! :shock: she's hoping I don't have to have that appt! :rofl:

Great news! Really hope you won't need that nex appt :)

Good luck, Amanda! 

I don't have any appointments this week but will next Monday :thumbup:
After that, it'll be every week.


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> Maybe it's because we are checked for dilation, effacement and engagement every week and that's not necessary for you right now?

Could be, I have no idea really. Haven't had any vaginal checks, and not at all sure I'll get one tomorrow. But I have wondered if that's cos of the stitch and him not wanting to interfere with it or cause something to happen. Who knows :shrug:



k8y said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Well, after those regular bh this morning, I feel like i've just been one major bh all day. Every time i stand up, or am walking, I just feel like i'm having one constant bh/contraction. And even while i sit, it feels like a bh/contraction.
> No pain at all so Im not too worried (and have dr tomorrow), but it's not exactly comfortable either!
> 
> 
> sounds like effacment pains. This is what ive been getting for about 4 weeks, Sometimes it feels like someone is stabbing me in my cervix. very very painfulClick to expand...

Is effacement when the cervix thins and shortens, getting ready to dilate?
Interesting. Will see what the dr has to say about it tomorrow. Good to hear though that it can go on for 4 weeks. I've given this young man strict instructions that he's not allowed to arrive until 3 november at the earliest (37 weeks), but preferably 11 nov LoL



bbygurl719 said:


> I have an appt tomorrow as well!! but off to go pick up my OH's daughter from school than go pick up my oh and than go to court for my divorce im so nervous but excited at the same time!! well update u either later today how it goes or tomorrow!!

Good luck in court! hope it all goes well and your divorce gets finalised!



MummyCat said:


> Sheryl... I'm not sure if it's the same in all of the UK... but I wont have a vaginal check up until 41 weeks and that's only IF i decide I'd like a sweep.

That is interesting. I was thinking maybe it's just cos of my stitch that I haven't had any vaginal exams. But maybe they don't do them hear until the end either. I think they might do them from about 37 weeks onwards (depending on the dr), but I'm not sure that they do them before that either.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Wtt... looking forward to hearing your update from your next appt! 

Huggles, it may very well be because he'd prefer to scan you and keep away from the stitch... but if you don't mind... would you ask what the standard procedure is? Tell him you have an ex pat friend in UK who has no clue about the standard procedures in SA and was interested to know! :) you can mention to him that unless my waters break or I'm getting any thing odd... they wont check until a week overdue and that's if I request a sweep. I could go all the way to induction without any vaginal check what so ever! 

yeah effacement can take ages or can happen quickly.. all depending on the person! But what I recently learnt that I thought was interesting is... apparently you can only dilate between 1-3 cm's while effacing. Only once 100 effaced (cervix paper thin and right up against bubs head) will you be able to move into active labour and start dilating more.


----------



## Nyn

Happy 38 Weeks Fides!!! :happydance:

and Happy 36 Weeks MrsAJ!!! :happydance:

Huggles sounds like your body is getting ready hun!

I have an appointment for a monitoring and check of cervix in the morning.. am sooo hoping she tells me I've made progress! am also going to ask about having a sweep :)

bby best of luck hun :hugs:

So K8y did the sweeps do anything for you hun?

I'm still getting very irregular contractions... looking forward to my appointment tomorrow to see if they're actually doing anything! I'm ready to meet my lil' girl!!

:happydance:


----------



## qwk

I think the vaginal exams depends on your practice; my practice doesn't until 38 or 39 weeks, and even then not necessarily I think... Not really much info to be gained from the exams I guess and the midwives told me it creates the risk of starting something accidentally! 

Glad you had good results today mummycat!

I'm on my phone and can't look back over the postings, that's the only person I can remember to respond about!! :dohh: I think also happy 38 weeks fides? Oh well not doing so well today :)


----------



## Huggles

Mummycat - I'll gladly ask - if i remember!

Interesting that stuff about dilating and effacing etc. I wonder if i can still efface with the stitch, but just not dilate - hmmm, maybe i should ask that too...


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Qwk... you're right...all places clearly do things differently.. Hope you are keeping well...how's Q doing? wriggling nicely??

Nyn, fingers crossed you get some news... though I'm sure that every tightening and pain has had an effect... even if only a small one! Wont be long till your little lady is here! :dance:

Huggles... :rofl: Yeah you should def ask him about that! LOL... I suppose it depends on how high up the cervix the stitch is??? I don't know much about cervix's and less about stitches in them, but if it's stitched lower down then I imagine it would allow the cervix to efface a little... though not dilate. :shrug: Oooh... I'll be keen to know what he says... in the meantime... I'm gonna have a look on google to try satisfy my curiosity :haha:


----------



## Huggles

There are generally 3 main kinds of stitch (i think there are a few other rare variations as well) - the TAC (trans-abdominal cerclage), which is placed right up in the uterus, right where the cervix joins the uterus. You have to have it done almost like a c-section though, and it's permanent, and you have to always have a c-section to get baby out. It's not a very common one - usually used as last resort when others have fialed.


then there's Shirodkar which used to be the most commonly used one. that's placed quite high up in the cervix. They go up vaginally to place it (under general anaesthetic), and have to cut a bit to reach the very top of the cervix (that will make more sense if you google and see pics). It supposedly has lower risk of infection once the stitch is in, but it also has more risk of causing m/c when placing the stitch as it is so high and you can't see what's happening on the other side, so you might rupture the membranes when placing it.
Used to be a permanent stitch, but they have altered it so that it can now be removed so you can have natural birth if you want.
that's also usually used in higher risk circs (i think with multiple pregnancies where the pressure on the cervix is higher etc).

Then there's the macdonald suture which is what i have. If is placed lower down. As high as possible without cutting, but therefore lower than the shirodkar. It's also known as a purse-string suture because it has a similar effect (again - google will show you pics).

That one gets removed in the dr's rooms (gets placed under general anaesthetic though), and you can therefore give birth vaginally.
I'll have to get a new stitch with every pregnancy.
But it poses the lowest risk when actually placing the suture. And it seems i was a prime candidate for that one.

Jsut asked my friend about her visits and internals etc (she gave birth one week ago). She said she went every 2 weeks from 36 weeks. 
Had the strep B swab done at 36 weeks, but baby wasn't low enough so dr didn't feel it was necessary to check effacement and dilation etc.
then she went back at 38 weeks and baby had dropped so dr checked dilation etc.
Then again at 40 week and he did a sweep.
She gave birth the next day.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for that info hun! So techically you may be able to efface?? It'll be interesting to hear what he says! 

Thanks for the details re your friend! :thumbup: Congrats on her new arrival! :dance:


----------



## Huggles

I guess the top half of my cervix could efface.
Think i'll definitely ask him tomorrow - he told me last time i don't have enough questions lol.


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: you should go with a long list (like A4 page) and then he'll wish he never said that! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

i think he said it cos last year I took a long list to every appointment! :haha:
this year i haven't taken any lists of questions (well, i did take a list last time, 32 weeks, cos it was at my 28 week app he made the comment).
I just haven't really had any questions this time. Although now i'm approaching the birth I did manage to think of a few.
But all i've got for tomorrow's app is:
-who will the paed be?

and now the questions about effacement etc. And i'll mention the constant tightenings as well.


----------



## Huggles

He laughed at me at my first app last year cos i arrived there with a typed up A4 sheet of paper with my entire medical history neatly typed up and printed out for him! :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: bless you!!!! :hugs:

Hope you get your answers... even though you don't have many! LOL


----------



## pip7890

That's really interesting about effacement MummyCat and K8y. Seems like the CM and cramps I've been getting could be due to things thinning out down there.

Re internals in late pregnancy, as far as I'm aware it's not something they do as a matter of routine in the UK. They very much like to leave that area alone if possible unless you NEED one.

I'm getting psyched up for lots of rummaging going on below if WB doesn't make an appearance by 7 November. I'm so lucky - not!!!

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

I have an appt tomorrow morning&#8230;don;t know if they will check my cervix&#8230;she checked it at 35 weeks because I had dropped and she was doing the strep b anyways&#8230;she didn't check me last week at 37 weeks&#8230;we will see tomorrow&#8230;not getting my hopes up&#8230;I can't find my cervix and I have been having some pains in my foof&#8230;not sure if its effacement as not had any brown CM. I have had some plug&#8230;but all in all kind of boring. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and I wanted to let you all know that I have officially started my maternity leave!!! A little early due to some dramabut its good to be free!!


----------



## sherylb

I was taught that in my childbirth classes we are checked every week starting at 36 so I guess it could be a U.S. thing.


----------



## wtt :)

yay for mat leave, DrG! 

yeah, same here. The obgyn will check every week from now on. (36-37 weeks)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Just back from my court date. my ex did not show up. but after getting asked a few questions one of her questions was are you pregnant. and i said yes ma'am. and she asked if he was the father i said no ma'am. then she proceeded to ask me if my ex knew i was pregnant and i told her that i did not kno. well she said that we needed to call him. so she had me call him and once i got ahold of him i had to tell him the judge was going to call him. so the judge called him and he ended up being a total dick to the judge and she hung up on him. (he will probably get a warrent of for his arrest for contempt of court). and then i was granted the divorce BUT i have to go to court again. in florida state law he is the legal father since i concived in my marriage (which only means he is not the biological father and would have to support her finacially) my oh will be able to sign birth certifacte and he will have all rights to her. so at this next court date is to take the legal father away from my ex and give to my OH. but if he doesnt show it might stay as ex being the legal father and he might get court order to pay child support. BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE I'M OFFICIALLY DIVORCED YAY!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So glad to here the divorce went through Amanda! I can't believe that your ex would be such a dick to the judge and not even show, but then again I guess that's why he's your ex. Hopefully you can get the other hearing sorted soon so OH can sign the birth certificate right away.


----------



## DrGomps

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Just back from my court date. my ex did not show up. but after getting asked a few questions one of her questions was are you pregnant. and i said yes ma'am. and she asked if he was the father i said no ma'am. then she proceeded to ask me if my ex knew i was pregnant and i told her that i did not kno. well she said that we needed to call him. so she had me call him and once i got ahold of him i had to tell him the judge was going to call him. so the judge called him and he ended up being a total dick to the judge and she hung up on him. (he will probably get a warrent of for his arrest for contempt of court). and then i was granted the divorce BUT i have to go to court again. in florida state law he is the legal father since i concived in my marriage (which only means he is not the biological father and would have to support her finacially) my oh will be able to sign birth certifacte and he will have all rights to her. so at this next court date is to take the legal father away from my ex and give to my OH. but if he doesnt show it might stay as ex being the legal father and he might get court order to pay child support. BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE I'M OFFICIALLY DIVORCED YAY!!!!

Your ex sounds awful!! Glad you got it all sorted!! yay!!


----------



## DrGomps

wtt :) said:


> yay for mat leave, DrG!
> 
> yeah, same here. The obgyn will check every week from now on. (36-37 weeks)

I am in the US and my Dr didn't check me at 37 weeks..so it could vary from practitioner to practitioner. I am hoping she does check me tomorrow!!


----------



## fides

happy 36 weeks, MrsAJ

qwk, LOVE the charts! thanks for posting that link

mummy, glad your appt went well

DrG, congrats on maternity leave!!! :yipee: enjoy it!

bby, congrats on having your divorce finalized! that must be a relief

regarding internals, i'm in the US, and the OB checked me at my 1st visit, then since switching to a midwife, no more internals unless i ask her for one (even during labor, which is a relief!), so i think it probably depends on the medical professional.


----------



## tlh97990

wow ladies we do talk a lot i havent been on since this morning and missed 4 pages worth of chat :haha:

i'm also in the U.S. and my doctor did a cervix check at my appointment two weeks ago when he did the strep b test but he didnt at my appointment yesterday. he is going to be out of town all next week so i dont know if that has anything to do with it. he was going to have me skip a week of appointments since he'll be gone but is worried i might be closer to labor than he anticipated since last week i was already showing signs. so next week i'm seeing one of the partners at the office and she will check my cervix since i'll be almost 39 weeks. its so scary and hard to believe that in less than a month my daughter will be here :)


----------



## Nyn

bby huge congrats on the divorce hun! must be a big weight off your shoulders!

Here it's 5 am... boo!!! just had a bath and some cereal.. tum ti tum...


----------



## Huggles

haha nyn - you and i are both awake too early!

Good luck at your app dr gomps and yay for being on mat leave! :happydance:

bbygurl - super yay on being divorced! Would be great if your ex gets arrested for being rude to the judge! Sucks that he's baby's legal father, but great that you should be able to change that. I'm sure once he's forced to pay support he'll very quickly comply with the court to change the status over to your oh.


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news Bby!!!! :dance: glad you are rid of him now!! Good luck to all of you who have appts today and Katie... Hope things are ticking along nicely!!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations on your divorce bby!

Hope everyone has a good day. Wonder if we get any new arrivals today.

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

aww huggles sorry you couldn't sleep either!

drgomps.. congrats on maternity leave hun! I remember when I finally got off work with ds1.. what a relief!

Another hour till my appointment! Am going to ask her if she'll do a sweep .. don't know if she will or not though! fx'd!


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your app nyn!

I think they can only do a sweep if you are already at least 1cm dilated, so might also depend on what's happening down there as to whether or not she'll agree.


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes im glad im rid of him and OH will sign birth certificate when baby is born. He is the biological father and has all rights to her. and i hope my ex goes to jail for not only the way he was to the judge but also because the way he was to me all that time. and all this is his fault i tried to do a simlified divorce back in march but he would comply with me. if he would have done it that way we would have been divorced 8 months ago and no one would of ever known i was pregnant. and im not the type of person to make someone who aint the father pay support but if he has to im going to laugh. but as for baby i woke up this morning with ALOT of pressure down there i feel like my water is going to break. baby scared me sat sun and mon. she didnt move around as much as she usually does but yesterday she made up for it. she was moving everywhere. excited to go to doctors today i think there going to start checking me she said at 35 or 36 weeks is when thell start and i hope something is going on down there lol.


----------



## k8y

MummyCat said:


> Awesome news Bby!!!! :dance: glad you are rid of him now!! Good luck to all of you who have appts today and Katie... Hope things are ticking along nicely!!! :hugs:

nope... all quiet here, have a consultant appointment today to see if they will induce me. FedUp.com !!!!!! Thanks for thinking of me :)


----------



## k8y

.


----------



## Nyn

Just back from my appointment and NO progress!! GRR!!! Still the same as last week.. 2-3 cm dilated and cervix still 2 cm thick... all those contractions did nothing! boo!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

good luck at your appointments bbygurl and k8y!


----------



## Huggles

ah,sorry to hear that nyn. Fx'd cervix starts thinning soon!


----------



## MummyCat

k8y said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news Bby!!!! :dance: glad you are rid of him now!! Good luck to all of you who have appts today and Katie... Hope things are ticking along nicely!!! :hugs:
> 
> nope... all quiet here, have a consultant appointment today to see if they will induce me. FedUp.com !!!!!! Thanks for thinking of me :)Click to expand...

:hugs: It wont be long!!! good luck at your appt! 




Nyn said:


> Just back from my appointment and NO progress!! GRR!!! Still the same as last week.. 2-3 cm dilated and cervix still 2 cm thick... all those contractions did nothing! boo!!!!!

:grr: Come on Nyn's cervix :dance: I reckon you are probably further dilated than I am... I'm just going by my previous experience of taking a lifetime to dilate! :rofl:

Just out of interest.. 2cm's of cervix is what % effacement? ie.. what did your cervix start at?? Cos if it started at 4cm's then you're half way effaced! From what I read the other day.. you can only get past 3cm's dilated once you're 100% effaced... so we need your cervix to thin outsome more! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

I just googled and got this answer re cervix thickness:


> Effacement is often expressed in percentages. The cervix starts out about 4 centimeters (cm) long. When you're 50 percent effaced, your cervix is half its original thickness, or 2 cm. Your cervix must be 100 percent effaced, or completely thinned out, before a vaginal delivery.
> 
> _https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/signs-of-labor/PR00083_


----------



## MummyCat

Ta chick! :thumbup: so Nyn.... just a little bit more to go!! Get bouncing on a ball or something! :thumbup:


----------



## qwk

aw sorry about not much progress nyn!

this cervix length stuff is interesting. i remember from my 28 week ultrasound that mine was only about 3 cm at that time, as i remember thinking hmm that seems a little short for the moment! i have an appointment on friday, but i am not expecting them to check anything. 

37 weeks for me today! yay full term! also my bump like jumped in size this week! DH left for work early so i didn't get a pic to compare yet, but bump is 2 INCHES bigger around than it was LAST WEEK (even though i only weigh half a pound more). surprised me!

congrats on maternity leave dr. G! enjoy your time!! :)


----------



## tlh97990

im surprised noone else has had a baby since little annie was born!!


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Ah I've only just come across this thread again after joining way back when I found out I was pregnant! Im down as 19th Nov but Im actually due on the 18th - cant believe how quickly its gone! I see someones already had their baby but havent got time to read back through everything, how early was the baby?x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck with the consultant K8y, hope something starts happening for you soon - you too Nyn!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy full term QWK! 

TTC - welcome back! notjustyet had her baby girl Annie last Saturday - she was just over 37 weeks, so full term. 

Has anyone heard from Abi?? I hope she is doing well.


----------



## WannabemomV

WOW- I don't check this thread for a few days and a BABY is born! Congrats on baby Annie- Love the name..
I won't be able to stop watching this thread now- some of you ladies are so close to having your babies too. I can't wait to read more about it and see pictures. 
I had a growth U/S Last week because at 33 weeks I was measuring 37. My baby was measuring 35 weeks when I was 34+5 and "weighing" 5 pounds 7 ounces. Right on track. I am now down to weekly appointments- next one is tomorrow. Time is just flying! My last work day is Oct 28th..


----------



## wtt :)

DrGomps said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> yay for mat leave, DrG!
> 
> yeah, same here. The obgyn will check every week from now on. (36-37 weeks)
> 
> I am in the US and my Dr didn't check me at 37 weeks..so it could vary from practitioner to practitioner. I am hoping she does check me tomorrow!!Click to expand...

good luck! :thumbup:




k8y said:


> nope... all quiet here, have a consultant appointment today to see if they will induce me. FedUp.com !!!!!! Thanks for thinking of me :)

:hugs: 



Nyn said:


> Just back from my appointment and NO progress!! GRR!!! Still the same as last week.. 2-3 cm dilated and cervix still 2 cm thick... all those contractions did nothing! boo!!!!!

aww hope things are starting to move along soon!! 



qwk said:


> 37 weeks for me today!

Happy Full Term!! :dance: 



ttcnewbie123 said:


> Ah I've only just come across this thread again after joining way back when I found out I was pregnant! Im down as 19th Nov but Im actually due on the 18th - cant believe how quickly its gone!

Welcome back! Your due date is one day after mine! :D


----------



## DrGomps

so no internal..but I for sure get one next week...Dr kind of hopes I won't need next weeks appt...but I think I will. Also, didn't gain any weight so nice to see that its true that the gaining slows down!! 

Its hard to not be anxious to meet my LO and experience that miracle...I have lots to do at home though...tons of thank you cards to write from my last baby shower and update my physical pregnancy journal...I want to cook meals but we don't have that much room in our freezer...

can't believe I have 2 weeks to 2 day!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term qwk!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Huggles

copied directly from my journal:
Oh my freaking gosh! I was expecting baby to weigh appr. 2.6 or 2.7kg. He's 2.94kg!!!!! He's measuring at 36w3d (i'm technically 34+6 today).
And dr moved the stitch removal up a week, meaning it's now coming out on 3 Nov, at 37 weeks exactly - that's in just 2 weeks' time!!!!!

Feeling really rather hysterical right now. I'm totally uber excited, but both dh and i are a bit in shock as well - neither of us was expecting him to weigh that much and neither of us was expecting things to happen in just 2 weeks!

Dr reckons I might still walk around for another week once the stitch is out, but we'll see. He did say though, which was good to know, that given his size and gestation, that even if i were to go into labour now i would be allowed to deliver naturally (they normally do c-sections for pre-term) and baby would very probably be fine.

Also, baby is starting to engage. He has dropped a bit. But still has more to go. He is currently 1/5 engaged, so has another 4/5ths to go.
And i'm really pleased cos last time the cord was around his neck, and now it's not anymore :happydance:

Bp is still good at 110/65, urine was still good as well.

Dr seemed very very happy and excited with everything.
baby seems to be gaining 250g per week - between 28-32 weeks he gained 1kg, between 32-35 weeks he gained 800g. At this rate (and it doesn't seem to be slowing down), he'll be 3.4kg when the stitch comes out at 37 weeks. I'm acutally hoping he comes soon after that cos otherwise my poor foof will be in for a shock!

I only finish work on 1 Nov. Then 2 nov would be my normal wednesday off, and 3 nov was supposed to be my first day of mat leave. I was looking forward to a week at home, pottering around and getting stuff ready. And now the stitch is coming out that day!!!!!
Semi-contemplating adding an extra 2 days of annual leave and stopping next friday instead of the following tues - will see how i go though.

eek, can't believe I'm 2 weeks away from term and from the stitch coming out!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So glad the growth scan turned out well Vanessa!

Too bad they didn't do an internal Andrea (I wonder why some in the US do, and some dont...) but I'm sure you're progressing. I also didn't gain any weight at my last appt, so hooray for that!

VERY exciting Huggles!! Just two weeks until the stitch comes out, woo hoo!


----------



## fides

qwk, congrats on reaching term! :happydance: which of the next 5 weeks do you think you might be delivering in (unless you already have an induction or something scheduled)? :)

huggles, sounds like you had an exciting appt! try to relax and get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

growth scan today baby measuring 40weeks and 8.4lbs!:shock:


----------



## Nyn

Huggles that's so exciting!!!!!! :happydance:

wow babyhopes! your LO might come a bit earlier than expected!

I'm bouncing like mad and trying (and failing) not to think about thinning and effacing (thanks for all the info on that girls!) am getting so excited!

:happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles how exciting!! You may have your baby around the same time as me!! :D Glad your son is measuring so well!! YOu definitely deserve it!! 

vanessa, glad your baby was measuring well!! I really think fundal height is not very accurate!!

AFM...was trying to pump to see if that could do anything and my bbs work!! I started leaking colustrum!! And also getting some BH!! Exciting!! Not that I think it will amount to anything...


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes2010 said:


> growth scan today baby measuring 40weeks and 8.4lbs!:shock:

whoa!! Do you have GD??? or have you had the test??? What are they going to do about that???


----------



## sherylb

Yay for losing parts of plug!! Just stay in there one more week Kristin.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 37 weeks qwk!! :yipee: and happy 38 weeks to Andrea and Joey! :dance:

Awesome news on baby's growth Vanessa and holy smokes Babyhopes! How are you feeling about the baby's size? Lottie was born at 8lb's 3oz (but was 42 weeks) Did they give you an indication on how much more they expect baby to put on? I can imagine in the next 3 weeks baby might put on just over a lb... so maybe you're looking at a 9lb 7oz baby? Which is still a reasonable size... but not tooooooo big! :hugs:

Nyn... fingers crossed it wont be long! keep bouncing!! 

Huggles... brilliant news on your appt! :thumbup: and Andrea... hopefully you get to enjoy some maternity leave and then Josie arrive when you're nice and ready! :thumbup:


----------



## qwk

oh wow huggles, super exciting! ! ! ! congrats are in order i think! :) :) i'm sure you and DH will adjust to the idea :)

wannabemummy - glad to hear everything is right on track :)

i had been wondering about abi too....

nyn - i think you should totally keep thinking about effacement and dilation - visualization can't hurt right? :) hypnobirthing has you visualize an opening flower hehe. 

fides - no inductions or anything for me, but i am hoping for a november birthday :) so anything after 38w5 days!

having a stressful day.. just as my work should be uh, winding down, i'm getting huge NEW assignments. so frustrated right now.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow babyhopes! Did the Dr mention the possibility of inducing early due to baby's size?

And yay for plug loss Sheryl!


----------



## babyhopes2010

DrGomps said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> growth scan today baby measuring 40weeks and 8.4lbs!:shock:
> 
> whoa!! Do you have GD??? or have you had the test??? What are they going to do about that???Click to expand...

they tested me for gd twice.neg both times.had a blood test today.

they didnt seem worried they booked me a sweep on due date and if dont go into labour within 48hours they will induce.they said they wont induce me earlier then 40 wks.im really worried about the size of baby.its tummy is 37cm already:wacko:


----------



## Huggles

wow babyhopes! BIG baby!

Hope the bouncing and visualisation work nyn!

Yay for working boobies drgomps! :holly:

Yay for plug loss sheryl - exciting!

grr about work qwk :hugs:

I'm contemplating stopping work next Friday instead of the following tues - just 2 days earlier than planned - just to give myself a few days at home to get things sorted and organised and to get rested before the stitch comes out. Was counting on having a week for that, but now the stitch removal has been moved a week earlier it'll be 2 days after my last working day, so might just take the monday and tues off as well.


----------



## Michieb

Great news Huggles!!! So excited for you!!
Babyhopes that sounds like its gonna be a big baby!! My daughter was 8lbs14oz but she was 7 days overdue!
To comment on the internal exams conversation - i have had internals my last two weekly appointments :( And i did not like!!! Was hoping since i was a planned c section i wouldnt have to do that! Going in again tomorrow - so lets see what happens!

Happy Mat leave Dr Gomps!

Nyn best wishes for some effacement/dilation!!
Hope eeveryone is doing well!!
Happy X weeks!!!


----------



## abi17

Hi girls,
I'm still here. Resting at home as they don't want to do anything till 37 weeks which is Saturday. I'm at the hospital Friday and was given an induction book when I was released in hospital and told it will be discussed with me Friday at my consultant appointment. I honestly don't think it will be long now as my health is decreasing. Did I tell you bump has put on a little bit of weight, I'm so happy. It's not much but it's better than nothing and shows she's getting stronger. I'm so proud of her  I really want her here now, her movements arent increasing but the doctors said she looks healthy just got to keep an extra close eye on it.
Abi
it's great too see everyone getting close and things developing I think were going to have ALOT of babies in the next week or so by the looks of things :-D


----------



## abi17

Omg talking about working boobies when I was in hospital I was on the maternity ward, my boobs were going mad, I only had too hear or see a baby and that was it, I went through 15 sets of pads from Saturday to Monday LOL


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Abi, glad to hear you are able to rest at home and that LO is putting on weight, that is great news! And that is crazy about the boob leakage at the hospital, I guess it is true what they say about babies crying making them leak!


----------



## Huggles

wow, crazy how your boobs responded to the crying abi! Very exciting though!
Glad you're home and resting, and super glad baby has put on some weight. Good luck at your consultant app!


----------



## abi17

Thanks, she's only put on 200grams in 3 weeks but it's still weight and means she will weigh that little bit more when she's born  what do you think is the chance il be induced Friday? Would love too know what you all think? X


----------



## wtt :)

aww glad you are at home resting and hurray for her putting on a bit of weight! :thumbup: Amazing how your boobs responded. i guess our boobs will squirt milk everywhere when our own babies are crying! :lol:


----------



## abi17

Wtt, tell me about it I expected my own daughters cry too make them react but it any baby. It completely took me by surprise even though I have been leaking for a few weeks, it was a rediculous amount x


----------



## wtt :)

abi17 said:


> Wtt, tell me about it I expected my own daughters cry too make them react but it any baby. It completely took me by surprise even though I have been leaking for a few weeks, it was a rediculous amount x

:haha: at least you know they're "working" :D


----------



## abi17

True, still a bit of a shock though. I'm glad they are working because I have been recommended too breast feed because she's going too be little so I'm really happy  even though I was hoping too anyway, I have more of a need too now x


----------



## Huggles

Abi - I suspect that given the fact that she's not really growing much anymore, and given the state of your own health, that you are very likely to be induced on Friday, or Monday at the latest. I could be totally wrong though, but that's my suspicion.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree with huggles, that induction is likely, but really it just depends on how the consultant thinks she is doing on Friday.


----------



## abi17

I agree tbh huggles, I have already brought early baby clothes under the advise of midwives so I think there expecting me too deliver soon too. I just hope it's a natural delivery not a c section as they keep getting my hopes up I can have that. Oh and I have been told too take my hospital bags too :-/ I'm so scared but excited it's such a weird mix of feelings xx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## qwk

:hugs: hope it goes ok friday abi, either way! i could definitely see them inducing though.

huggles - just noticed your chicken-ticker for the stitch, love it ;)


----------



## Nyn

abi that's fab news that LO has put on weight hun!!! sounds like everything will work out really well...I hope you get the natural birth you want :hugs:


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone, I haven't been on much lately sorry but Annie has been keeping me pretty busy! Haven't been able to catch up on everyone but Abi I hope it all goes ok, seems like you will be being induced at 37 weeks same as I was. Annie hadn't grown at all from the growth scan that I had but she is absolutely perfect and thriving on breastmilk. My boobs aren't doing so well though - lanisoh cream is my tip for everyone planning on bfing! Hope your little one isn't so little and comes out nice and healthy too. I'm sure it will all be fine and at least you'll get to meet your baby sooner!

AFM I've discharged myself from hospital even though my BP was still high and then have been back for montioring the past 3 days to see if the medication is helping (it isn't) I'm not going back if the midwife tells me my BP is still too high tomorrow. Being in there stresses me out and I don't feel that the risk of me having a fit at home outweighs the benefit of me and Annie having the support of my family and OH at home. Paramedics can get here pretty quick - I live 10 mins from hospital. And I'm having no other symptoms of the pre-e apart from the raised BP. Still feel like a naughty schoolkid for going against doctors advice though.

Will check in when I can to see who is next!


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear annie is doing so well. Hope the bp sorts itself out soon :hugs:


----------



## abi17

I'm so glad you and Annie are doing well Ali, I hope your BP gets better soon what was yours? Good tip too know about the cream, thank you. How much is she weighing now?My BP is currently high I have been diagnosed with PIH just hoping it don't develop Even though all my symptoms point too pre-e :-/ I'm hoping the doctor says my last blood work was ok as my last one wasn't. How are you finding being a mummy  xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all.. Just back from doctors appt. Got my stess b test done today and they checked my cervix and still nothing yet :( but on a good note he did tell me that if i do go over due that they will in does me a week after my due date so november 25th give or take a few days he said so i have an end in sight and just around 5 weeks all together to go!! yay im getting so excited and hope it goes by rather quickly!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and forgot to say unless something happens in this month im garunteed to have my november baby!!


----------



## pip7890

This thread is so exciting at the moment. You can feel the anticipation of all our gorgeous babies' births!

I've forgotten everything I was going to put so :hugs: for you all!

Only two more days at work for me!

Pip x


----------



## fides

abi, good luck this weekend - you'll be in my thoughts!! :hugs: for the next few days!!


afm, had my appt today - based on just feeling the baby with her hands on my stomach, she thinks baby's 6lbs and some change right now (she prefers that method b/c scans can often be off by as much as a few pounds - yikes!). So, she doesn't think it will be an extremely big baby based on its size right now, but of course that all depends on how long it stays in there. Baby hasn't dropped, but she said that's normal and some don't even drop until labor - i thought the baby was supposed to drop a few weeks before labor, but she said that sometimes doesn't even happen, even for 1st timers, so that's one fewer thing for me to worry about... Baby's doing well and growing quite well, so i'm happy for that!


----------



## abi17

That's brilliant fides, I always thought your bump was meant too drop before labour, good news it doesn't have too though and thank you  I really appreciate it, I promise too update as soon as I can or il get my fiancé too on either here or Facebook.


----------



## notjustyet

Abi i was around 140/95 before i had annie but there was also protein in my urine and high levels of urates in my blood thats how they knew it was pre-e. Since the birth its been up and down, highs of 160ish / 110ish and lows of about 120/70. Today it was consistently around 140/105, they've changed my meds again and i'll be checked tomorrow to see how its going. Have u been put on any medication? They might try that before induction if baby has the chance of still growing. Annie gets her day 5 weigh in tomorrow, they're supposed to lose weight at first so fingers crossed its not too much. I'll update when i can - at night when bfing is probably easiest!


----------



## tlh97990

post pics notjustyet i wanna see that baby girl!!


----------



## notjustyet

I can't on my phone i don't know how! I'll get on the laptop tomorrow at some point and let u all see her pretty little face and what u have to look forward to!


----------



## Huggles

ooh, looking forward to baby pics - makes it all feel so real somehow!

Fides - glad you had a good app!
Bbygurl - glad aryella is set to stay in a few more days to make it to term. But also glad you have an end in sight - i know how keen you are to meet her.
Pip - yay for only 2 more days of work! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Well girls, I've been up all night with contractions every 2-3 minutes... I managed to sleep for a few hours in between but all in all, not a great night!

Just called my mw as, even though I know I'm not in active labor, the contractions have been coming since 11pm last night (woke me up!). She reassured me it all sounds ok, and she's going to come round at lunch time to check up on me.

I wish I knew if this was just some crazy prodromal labor or actually the start of things... boo!


----------



## pip7890

So exciting Nyn. Keep us posted!

Pip x


----------



## MummyCat

Amanda... fab news on your appt! :thumbup:

Fides.. glad baby is measuring a nice weight and you're right. Some women dont drop until right before labour. So much about pregnancy is variable depending on the woman and the baby! :hugs:

Pip... AWESOME about mat leave! I bet you can not wait!! :dance:

Abi... thinking of you sweetheart! :flower: 

Ali... hope the new meds help and looking forward to seeing Annie!! hope she hasn't lost too much! :hugs:

Nyn.. sorry for the bad night, but :yipee: for some contractions! :hugs: please let us know what the MW says today!!! :hugs:

Nothing new to report here.... just that I'm now down to single digits to due date! :rofl: 9 days to go! :yipee:


----------



## Huggles

ooh, super exciting nyn!!! Fx'd things are starting to happen for you!

Yay for single digits mummcat!


----------



## Nyn

Yey for single digits mummycat!! :happydance:

I managed to sleep for an hour and the contractions stopped! Am now on my ball and feel a little bit of tightening. I reckon this is just a bad case of prodromal labor... I had it for 2 weeks with ds2 :(

MW will be round in a few hours so looking forward to that to check Leia wasn't too stressed by it all.


----------



## tanni78

Nyn, i was up with contractions half way through the night last night too although they wore off after about 40 mins. Hope yours is the start of something sweetie :) xx


----------



## Huggles

so exciting everyone starting to get contractions!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks for the support girls :)

The mw just left and she monitored Leia's heartbeat for about 15 mins and everything's fine. Then she checked my cervix (ouch!!) and it hasn't changed since yesterday!! but she said to not be discouraged by that because all those contractions will have made a difference. She just advised me to get as much sleep as I can :)

Going for walk in the park with the kids in a bit (teacher training day so they're at home) ..am hoping it starts up the contractions again.


----------



## repogirl813

sorry haven't posted much ladies, been a lot goiing on at work this was suppose to be my last week but unless baby comes early i now am working next week as well as they have to fire an employee today for stealing. I have my 38 week appt today, hopefully i have something good going on down below but not getting my hopes up either! On a good note my aunt is throwing me a baby shower on sunday!!!


----------



## Huggles

Yay for a babyshower on sunday repogirl!
sorry about work :hugs:

Nyn - glad leia is still doing well. Fx'd the contractions start up again and things start happening down below!


----------



## qwk

aw, sorry the contractions did not have much "impact" nyn! hopefully soon!

congrats on single digits mummycat!! :dance:

glad annie is doing well notjustyet, and hope your blood pressure comes under control !


----------



## sherylb

Getting ready to head out to my 36 week checkup this morning. 

There was an earthquake (4.7) in Pawnee, Texas this morning. I happened to be laying in bed thinking and just barely felt the bed shake and wondered what the heck was going on.


----------



## Huggles

hectic about the earthquake! Glad it wasn't bad where you are though sheryl.
good luck at your appointment! And happy 36 weeks!


----------



## DrGomps

sheryl, happy 36 weeks! Crazy about the earthquake...

nyn...sorry you had such a rough night...fx'ed true labor starts soon!

Ali, glad you are home...hope your blood pressure is under control soon!! :hugs: And I agree...we need pics! I want to see baby annie!!

abi...I also believe your baby will be here over the weekend...glad things are doing better. 

dawnann...sorry you have to work another week. :hugs:

qwk, sorry work is so stressful...it should be winding down.


----------



## bbygurl719

grrr i hate weather changes!! its not that cold but alot colder than normal for october in florida and when it gets cold my earrs start hurting and its causeing my head to hurt really bad dont kno how much of this i can take!!!


----------



## Michieb

BBYGurl where in florida? I'm here too 1 hour south of Jax - It was 50 for us this morning! It was brrrr and very early in the year to be that cold!!! My dad in nY was gloating cause he was at 65!! I dont have any warm maternity clothes and would hate to have to buy some for only 21 more days!!!
I'm heading to the dr this afternoon - hoping she does not check my cervix!! didnt enjoy that last week at all!!
Hope everyone is feeling well! and those with contractions that you are feeling better or at least progressing!! 
NJY would love to see some baby pics - and hope your BP gets better!!!

Happy single digits mummy cat!!


----------



## wtt :)

that's interesting, fides, about the baby dropping. 



Nyn said:


> Well girls, I've been up all night with contractions every 2-3 minutes... I managed to sleep for a few hours in between but all in all, not a great night!

aww hope they at least did something! 



MummyCat said:


> Nothing new to report here.... just that I'm now down to single digits to due date! :rofl: 9 days to go! :yipee:

:wohoo: 



tanni78 said:


> Nyn, i was up with contractions half way through the night last night too although they wore off after about 40 mins.

it's getting so exciting with all the signs of labor starting soon! :happydance: 



sherylb said:


> Getting ready to head out to my 36 week checkup this morning.

good luck :thumbup: Happy 36 weeks! :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So much excitement in here at the moment, with all the contractions! Can't wait to see who is next!

I *think* I lost a part of my plug this morning...:happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Amanda, hope it doesn't get too freezing cold down there.:hugs: i am actually enjoying the cooler weather as it's been really hot and humid throughout this entire pregnancy.


----------



## bbygurl719

michieb i live in st.petersburg. tampa bay area. it got down into the 50's here last night too. and wtt im loving the cold weather as well its just i have tubes in my ears and if it gets cold and i dont cover them to keep them warm the hurt really bad and of course there connect to ur nasal throat and head which makes them hurt too.. its almost like having a head cold but ur not sick!! tonight its suppose to get to 50 degress on the dot. that is really cold for florida this time of year. thats usually the end of dec or beg of jan weather!! it feels good to bundle up and not sweat tho lol!!


----------



## wtt :)

bbygurl719 said:


> michieb i live in st.petersburg. tampa bay area. it got down into the 50's here last night too. and wtt im loving the cold weather as well its just i have tubes in my ears and if it gets cold and i dont cover them to keep them warm the hurt really bad and of course there connect to ur nasal throat and head which makes them hurt too.. its almost like having a head cold but ur not sick!! tonight its suppose to get to 50 degress on the dot. that is really cold for florida this time of year. thats usually the end of dec or beg of jan weather!! it feels good to bundle up and not sweat tho lol!!

wow that is super cold for Tampa! I used to live in FL a few years back and it was cold for maybe two months a year, if... 
That sucks about the tubes. Maybe you can just bundle up in front of the tv inside for the next 3 months, you know... hibernate :lol: ;)


----------



## bbygurl719

i wish i could do that. but i cant. got to take my step daughter 2 and from school everyday plus theres times were i got to pick up OH from work and than baby should be here in no more than 5 weeks.


----------



## wtt :)

snuggle up whenever you can :hugs: 

bump pic from today:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lovely bumpy! my bumps huge and i will not be getting it out :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

babyhopes2010 said:


> lovely bumpy! my bumps huge and i will not be getting it out :haha:

thanks haha and mine is? small? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lovely bumpage Wtt!

And I wish it would cool down here already. High of 98 degrees yesterday...I am SO over it.


----------



## MummyCat

oooooh... exciting stuff happening in here! 

thanks for the single figure wishes!! :flower:

Nyn and Tanni... hope those contractions kick off into proper labour for you both! 

Robin HOW COOL about your plug loss! :dance:

Wtt... lovely bump honey! :thumbup: 

Sheryl.. Happy 36 weeks! :flower:
Hope everyone is well... it's going to be a huge amount of labour symptoms soon!


----------



## wtt :)

thank you! :flower: 

Robin, i am SO glad it finally cooled off over here in GA! Hoping the same for you :) and yay for plug loss!


----------



## notjustyet

Lovely bumpage wtt!

Nyn and Tanni, how exciting about the contractions. Lets hope its the start of something and not just a pointless pain!

Mrs AJ, I lost my plug an hour before my waters broke so it could be the start of something for you. Fingers crossed it is!

AFM the midwife came and did Annies 5 day check today, she was weighing 5lb3 and a half which is only half an ounce less than her birthweight. I will not moan about her constant feeds and my sore boobs if that is the benefit! Although I think she cheated - she had 2 massive poos once the midwife left (one went right up her back, lovely) :haha: Then the midwife did my BP and its down to 135/90 :happydance: its going the right way!! This midwife didnt even try to send me back to hospital, agreeing it will sort itself out in a few weeks and not to worry about what might happen in the meantime. It was great to have reassurance that I'm no more at risk at home than I am in hospital - in fact I'm doing better because I'm more sane at home.

I am off to search for the camera lead and will be back with photos!!


----------



## wtt :)

thanks! Glad you get to stay home and :lol: for her cheating on the weight gain :haha: smart girl! ;) I'm sure she'll be fine. Not looking forward to sore boobs but it's all for Baby :cloud9: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## abi17

Ali that's great news about annies weight and your BP I so happy for you. I can't wait too see what she looks like 
Great news about all the contractions and plug loss I hope this is the start for many of you. 
I can't wait too see who's next and read the birth announcements. How's k8y doing? I must of missed an update from her, I hope she's doing well and things are progressing well 
Abi x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ali, so glad all is going well and cannot wait to see pictures of little Annie!


----------



## tlh97990

its been getting down to 32 degrees here at night and in the early morning but its supposed to warm back up. yesterday i went home for lunch and OH had the heat on i almost killed him because im still hot. i told him in a few weeks we can have heat again but until then let me enjoy the cold!!

happy x weeks everyone i cant believe its almost our month!! 11 days until its officially november!!!


----------



## sherylb

Think i am next. Having cramping over an hour and my doctor told me this morning to go to hospital at 2 hours. 2 cm dilated at 1030.


----------



## abi17

Good luck sheryl, looking forward too read the updates, I hope it progresses quickly
Abi


----------



## wtt :)

wow good luck, sheryl!


----------



## pip7890

Good Luck Sheryl!

Pip x


----------



## WannabemomV

Robin- Thats so exciting about losing part of your plug. My husband asked me this morning if I had lost my plug yet! HAHA I guess he was listening when the nurse was talking about it at our prenatal class!! 
I am so excited to see a few of you ladies are having contractions! So exciting!!


----------



## you&me

I am the only one not wanting contractions :rofl: baby has a c-section date to make, and my bag is still not packed, I am not ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all those that are starting with labour symptoms.

Huggles, great news about babies weight and stitch removal :happydance:

We did a few piccies the other day;
 



Attached Files:







308880_10150417390639343_692424342_9918847_871658824_n.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pip7890

Love the pic You&Me. I don't want contractions yet either. WB can stay put for another fortnight!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

oh, Sheryl, good luck and keep us posted! 

That is an adorably piccy you&me!


----------



## WannabemomV

Love the pumpkin pic. We are having Mat photos done Nov 1st. I think I will get a Pumpkin for some of the pictures. Such a cute idea~


----------



## MummyCat

Ali, fab news on Annie's weight! 

sheryl good luck Hun!! Hope it all goes ok! 

You and Me that's an awesome shot!

I'd prefer to go to 2nd November (4 days over) as my folks will be here and it's easier for us with Lottie! Though we have a back up plan! Xxx


----------



## Huggles

Great bump wtt!
And awesome pic you&me!

Glad your bp is doing better notjustyet - and very good news about annie's weight!

Sheryl - good luck!


----------



## repogirl813

good luck sheryl!!!!

afm appt went well, I am currently 1 to 2 cm dialted and having slight contractions, he wants to see me again on Monday if she is not born by then (those were his words!!), but now I'm getting nervous!!!


----------



## Huggles

exciting repogirl!


----------



## sherylb

Waiting for my doctor to tell them whether to keep me. Contractions less than 5 minutes apart. 2-3 cm.


----------



## wtt :)

exciting repo! Best of luck, Sheryl! Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

wow sheryl...didn't they want you to keep the baby in longer?? Either way hope all goes well for you and your LO.

Repo..how exciting!! 

taffman has gone into labor...(she isn't on here much....but she is on the front page)

so exciting in here...can't help but feel a bit envious even though half of me doesn't want baby yet...the other half does...


----------



## Huggles

good luck sheryl!


----------



## sherylb

I think my water broke while i was waiting for the bathroom.


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooooh.... you think? was it not enough to be sure? xx


----------



## Huggles

sounds like kristin is definitely eager to meet her mommy!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, Sheryl, good luck!! I hope all goes smooth and easy.

I know my Dr. mentioned at my appt this week that although 37 weeks is term, if you go into labor after 36 weeks they won't try to stop it...


----------



## abi17

Wow sheryl, keep us updated good luck, I bet your so excited to finally meet her. 
Repo  exciting 
Looks like tonights/tomorrows updates might be filled with birth updates. It's beginning to feel very real our babys will be here soon. 
Dr gomps- I have mixed feelings too about wanting bump out part of me does to check she's ok so im envious like you and the other part of me don't want pregnancy to be over so soon, I know I have moaned but I have loved every second of having her inside of me. It's such an incredible feeling xxx


----------



## Michieb

Wow!so much going on!!!! Good luck Sheryl! Hope all goes well!
I also don't want any labor stuff!!!! (you better be listening cristiano ;) ). Happy with my section scheduled for 11-11!!!!!
Went to dr today he said I was very low? That I had way to much room available under my chest? I do not feel like I Have dropped? So he said if anything happens go straight to hospital don't even call them... ?!
I said I'll happily see him next week! And not to rush me lol!
Love the pumpkin pic younme, very cute!
Glad to hear you r home not just yet! Can't wait to see pics!
37weeks Tom! Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck sheryl!! afm i just got a phone call from the doctors office and my iron levels are low! :( anyone else dealing with that?


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda, think low iron is normal...mine are just a tad low...the iron supplements made me sick so I stopped taking them and am just trying to eat iron rich foods...

Wow Sheryl...good luck!! Like Robin said, after 36 weeks babies are okay. So exciting!! Labor :dust: 

Making me broody...


----------



## tanni78

ooooh good luck Sheryl, congrats everyone on almost being there and thanks everyone for the kind wishes. I've had backache all day and no contractions tonight but tons of tightenings. I really want to go now as my kids are going away on sat for 5 days with their dad and it'll be the 1st time in 2 yrs that they've been away from me. It would be so nice if they could have a day with their brother, then go off and give me and OH a few days to bond :) wishful thinking i reckon though. I'm off for a warm bath, cup of RLT and a bounce on my ball lol. xx


----------



## Loz_85

Please add me - I'm due Nov 27th with my first baby!!!

EAGERLY awaiting his or her arrival :cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Loz! :) 

Amanda, i was told i had low iron around 28 weeks so i take 1-2 iron tablets a day, on top of my prenatal vitamins. Do you know your levels?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hi: Loz!


----------



## Loz_85

Thanks wtt :) & hello Mrs AJ :laugh2:

Bring on November hey !


----------



## abi17

Hi loz, how has your pregnancy been? Hope your ok  x


----------



## Loz_85

abi17 said:


> Hi loz, how has your pregnancy been? Hope your ok  x

Hello - Pregnancy has been *great* thank you! 
I'm soo anxious for his or her arrival! :baby: I had my baby shower on Sunday & we now have EVERYTHING we need - all set ready to go !!

What about you - how has you pregnancy been?


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I am pregnant for a while longer.  My contractions lasted from 11:30 to 4:30 and were caused by dehydration but stopped about when hubby got there after being on IV fluids for a few hours. I am still 2-3 cm so not sure how much longer I have. And Kristin's head was on top of my cervix so hard when I was checked at the hospital that I had to move around to help her check dilation.


----------



## tlh97990

bbygurl719 said:


> good luck sheryl!! afm i just got a phone call from the doctors office and my iron levels are low! :( anyone else dealing with that?

mine were like .2 low at 28 weeks and i was told to take an iron supplement so i got flinstones iron vitamins but i quit taking them cuz i didnt like how they made me feel and i suck at remembering to take something everyday. i had a blood test done two weeks ago and my iron was still a little bit low but my doctor said it wasnt enough to worry about but to try to remember my vitamins,


sheryl sorry to hear you have to wait longer still im sure you were ready to meet your LO. hopefully that means it'll be soon though!!

afm nothing too exciting going on just trying to make it through school and work these last couple of weeks. i found out today i can pick up my cap and gown for graduation starting next week so im really excited to know that im def. graduating in december :happydance:

me and my OH had a good laugh a little bit ago. i told him we should have sex so maybe this baby will come out and a few minutes later he asked me if we had that food stuff that babies eat. i asked him if he was talking about formula and he was like yeah that stuff. i told him we have like 6 cans in 3 different brands then proceeded to ask him if he knows if babies are like dogs and have to eat the same brand of food or if they can eat different brands. im slightly worried about our ability of being parents now hopefully its just the lack of sleep and stress of 3rd trimester work and school :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Omg tlh @ ur dh. :-d


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Loz! Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy! 

Sheryl... :hugs: glad that you and Kristin are okay and her staying put for a week or so would probably be good, but you're so close to the end now I'm sure she'll be perfectly healthy if she arrived from this point onwards! 

TLH... your learning curve will be a steep one... regardless of how much you've prepped before hand because nothing can truly prepare you for a baby until you have one in your arms! :haha: Or that moment when you take them home from hospital, put the car seat down in the lounge and look at each other thinking.... NOW WHAT??? :rofl: 
You'll learn quickly.... but it will probably help you if you read up about formula preperation and what to expect in the first few weeks of life for a newborn! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Katie... Nyn....Tanni.... any news ladies??? How was your night?

We had some more contractions, but they didn't last long enough for me to convince hubby to get out of bed to get the tens machine out the hospital bag! :rofl:


----------



## pip7890

For those who have used a TENS machine in labour, how did you find it? I'd hired one last time but went into labour before it arrived (DS came at 38w2d) so managed with just gas and air. 

I'm not sure whether to hire one this time. Tbh I've not really thought of what I do want in labour. More what I'd rather not have. Number 1 is a catheter as I'm convinced it buggered my bladder as ive had a sensitive bladder since his birth almost 15 years ago. I'd also rather not have forceps or ventouse and I'd prefer to labour freely rather than laid for hours on a bed. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term michieb!!! :wohoo:

Sheryl - glad kristin is staying put for a few more days. Although as some of the other ladies have said, she'll probably be fine if born now, but I think it'll still be good for both of you if she stays inside a few days longer. Glad they got you rehydrated.

Mummycat - tell those contractions to get a move on - I want to win the bet in your journal and get some chocolates! :haha:

TLH - that is too funny about wondering whether babies are like dogs! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

I used a tens with Lottie and found it helped me loads...specially when the contractions ramped up a gear and paracetemol didn't cut it. I used it through most of latent labour (which I had in hospital as I was induced)...once I got to about 4/5 cm's dilated I moved onto gas and air... but will def use my tens again this time! 

I had bought the Babycare Elle Tens. It was easy to use :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

:haha: Huggles... :thumbup: good job you already have some winging their way to you already... :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

:yipee:


----------



## Nyn

wow so much going on!!!

Sheryl that's great that baby is doing well and glad your contractions stopped!

tlh... LOL at your DH :rofl:

I'm doing very well... I only woke up ONCE last night!!!!! my OH gave me a 1.5 hour foot massage last night and I think that really sent me off to sleepy land well :kiss:

Still having the odd contraction but have resigned myself to the realization that this is prodromal labor and I could be here for a while yet!!

how are you ladies doing today? Freezing here! finally! :)


----------



## pip7890

Send me your hubby now! I want a foot massage!!!!! :rofl: You lucky woman. 

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Sheryl it sounds like you're well on your way at 2-3cm! And at 36 weeks baby should be fine so don't worry.

Pip I got the same tens as Mummycat and it REALLY helped. Because I was induced I was sat around waiting for pain so the tens really helped when the contractions started although paracetamol was good enough to take the edge off the lower backache. I think it's a distraction thing as much as anything but I would definitely recommend getting one just in case you have a long labour.

Pictures as promised!! The first one is Annie at one day old, the second one is her in the bath (a washing up bowl because she's so small!) after crying because her clothes were taken off she just shut up as soon as she was in the water and got this surprised look on her face! The third one was taken this morning (6 days old) and shows how tiny she is - that is a prem babygrow and she doesn't fill it. Adorable. And the last one I also took today at 6 days PP, breastfeeding hurts but is worth it I only have a little podge left! I haven't weighed myself since day 1 when I had lost a stone already. I put on 3 stone altogether so don't really see that coming off in a week!
 



Attached Files:







Baby aged 1 day (600x450).jpg
File size: 137.5 KB
Views: 9









SAM_0502 (492x600).jpg
File size: 216.1 KB
Views: 11









SAM_0505 (450x600).jpg
File size: 232.6 KB
Views: 10









SAM_0517 (439x600).jpg
File size: 210.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww she's SO beautiful! Just look at our first little baby, congratulations xxx


----------



## Huggles

aw notjustyet - she's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:
In the second pic, it looks like her cord has already fallen off? That was quick! I thought it took about 2 weeks?
Third pic really does show how tiny she is! But so perfect!
And wow, almost no bump left at all!


----------



## alybel

Huggles - my babies have all taken roughly two weeks for their cord stump to fall off...


----------



## Huggles

When you bath a baby that still has the cord attached, must you keep their tummy out of the water? does it matter if the cord gets wet during a bath? (hmmm, maybe i should ask at the hospital after the birth...)


----------



## alybel

Huggles - no need to keep the cord stump out of the water, I have always been shown to give a little clean around it when it is bath time.


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwww...Ali... she's lovely!!! :cloud9: so teeny tiny and you're looking FAB for 6 days PP!! 

Lottie's cord fell off after about 5 ish days. It really didn't last long at all. We just topped and tailed her until then and wiped around her cord trying to keep it clean and dry.


----------



## you&me

Notjustyet...Annie is beautiful...and you look great!!!

Amber's cord fell of after 5 days, don't think we bathed her before then.


----------



## repogirl813

oh not just yet, annie is just adorable and you are looking great as well for less than a week after birth!!!!!


----------



## curiosa

don't really post much on here, but had to stop to say: Annie is beautiful!! :)


----------



## abi17

Well I'm being induced as we speak, if she's not here by Sunday il be having a c section. They think she's using her reserves at the moment and that's the reason why she has slowed down with movements they want too get her out whilst she's still happy
Abi x
Ali- Annie is gorgeous


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Abi! Hope you have a quick labour and delivery and that the induction is successful.
Fx'd your little girl joins you soon and is nice and healthy and strong :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sheryl, it is probably good for Kristin to stay put for a bit, but I'm sure its frustrating to get sent home, at the same time. But if you're already 2-3 cm, it should go quickly when the time comes, I would think!

Ali, Annie is just beautiful!! And you look fantastic at 6dpp!

Best of luck Abi, I hope everything goes very smoothly - you'll get to meet LO by Sunday at the latest, woo hoo!


----------



## babyhopes2010

beautiful baby were all excited now :yipee:


----------



## tlh97990

notjustyet shes beautiful!!

abi good luck with your induction i hope its quick and painless and you dont have to get a csection sunday but at least theres an end in sight and you can meet your baby soon!!

regarding the cord and bathing i was told absolutely no baths until the cord falls off because it has to stay clean and dry. you're supposed to just wipe them down head to toe more like a sponge bath than a real bath.


----------



## qwk

aw she's so lovely notjustyet!!!! big congrats! :D and wow look at you, you look great! must be weird to be bumpless so suddenly :)

abi - best of luck with the induction, FX for you and baby! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

sheryl, glad the contractions stopped!! Stay hydrated everyone!!!

Ali, she is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!! 

Abi...wow...you get to meet your LO...I hope it all goes safely for both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Abi, good luck!! :hugs:

Annie is beautiful and she seems very alert too :)


----------



## qwk

quick bump pic post - think i see some out and down movement since last week, guess that fits with the two-inch increase around the top of the bump this week! it seems more like a tilt than a drop almost though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







15 - Cropped - Thirty-Six Weeks.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3









16 - Cropped - Thirty-Seven Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pip7890

Ali - she's beautiful. You're looking great too. 

Abi - good luck. Wishing you well. 

AFM - I've just finished work now until June. Thought I'd feel euphoric but actually feel exhausted!


Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

qwk - you have the most gorgeous flawless bump! You're so lucky, my baby has pretty much DESTROYED my stomach with stretchies :S not that I mind as long as she's healthy lol, but just admiring your bump!


----------



## Michieb

Thank you sooo much huggles for remembering!!!! You made my day!!!!! Yay!! Full term for me!!!! Tons of contractions last night!!! I really hope he doesnt come out before he's supposed to - but at this rate i am not soo sure :( !! Was very cold for Florida today :( 48 degrees this morning!! and i have no warm mat clothes!! :( had to wear my husbands sweatshirts and sweatpants and i look attrocious!!!! I really hope it warms up and gets back to normal!!!

Not just yet! Annie is just gorgeous!! So tiny and precious!! she is just beautiful!!!! and you look awesome!!! Hope you are feeling well and enjoying being a mommy!!

I was also told the samething no full baths till cord falls out - only to gently clean it with an alcohol wipe and keep it dry - unfortunately with my daughter - it accidentally came off because it somehow got attached to my sweater - and when i lifted my arm when i was changing her diaper it ripped off! :( It bled a little bit but she was ok!

Abi - good luck with the induction!! Hope all goes well!!! will be saying some prayers for you!! And congratas on meeting your baby by Sunday!!!

Qwk Great bump pics!! You look fab!!!

10 day countdown till November!!!!!!!
Happy X weeks to all!!!!!!
Hope everyone has a great weekend and feels good!!!

BTW Bbygurl forgot to mention at my 28 wk appty i was told my iron/red blood cell count was very low - i got put on hemoctye pills - they make me very nautious - so i have to admit i havent been taking them religiously - but ake sure you dont drink milk at least 2hours before or after taking your pills as it reduces the effect - the calcium absorbs the iron - instead drink Orange juice - it helps with the iron! Good luck to you!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Gorgeous bump qwk!

Pip, hooray for being done with work!

Happy full term Michieb!


----------



## fides

loz, welcome!

sheryl, glad things slowed down with the fluids - what are they doing about your water already being broken?

notjustyet, LOVE the pics - too cute! :cloud9:

abi, good luck!


----------



## sherylb

They said it wasn't my water. Not sure what it was.


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Full Term, michieb! Freezing here too and i have no maternity sweater or anything like that! LOL No idea what to wear for my baby shower tomorrow :dohh: :haha: MIL is hosting it and told me to wear something nice - yeah only if it's warm enough cause i have absolutely nothing for this kind of weather! 
qwk, love your bump!


----------



## fides

sheryl, that's interesting - glad baby's still surrounded in fluid, though. :)

wtt, hope you have a LOVELY shower tomorrow! So neat to have it closer to the EDD!


----------



## wtt :)

fides said:


> wtt, hope you have a LOVELY shower tomorrow! So neat to have it closer to the EDD!

thanks :) Yeah, i am taking DH with me in case something happens :lol: plus driving is becoming almost impossible. It's so uncomfortable sitting behind the wheel now!


----------



## Michieb

Hope your shower goes great tomorrow WTT:) ! Hope you get tons of great stuff and everything you need!!! :) And hopefully warms up a bit for you!! I have nothing either and wearing hubby's clothes is horrible!!!!


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your shower tomorrow wtt!

Yipee for finishing work Pip! :happydance:

Awesome bump qwk! Has definitely grown this past week!


----------



## wtt :)

haha thanks ladies! :flower:

i'll try to wear something other than DH's clothes to the shower :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. I forget who asked me if i knew my iron levels. but no they didnt tell me the levels just told me that the were extremely low. the put me on the highest dose of iron supplement and told to take 2 times a day so they must b crazy low. it scared the crap out of me. i still a little shaken up about it. i read online if ur dignosed with it late in pregnancy that ur most likly going to need a blood tranfusion and the scares the heck outta me. i guess we will see what happens. but everyone who sees me ask me when my due date is and i tell the nov 18th and there like ur not going to make it. i guess im just that big lol. and HAPPY 36 WEEKS TO ME!!!! and happy x weeks to anyone else!!!


----------



## Huggles

happy 36 weeks bbygurl!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 36 weeks Amanda!


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks everyone, I'm in love! 

The stump fell off at 4 days after she did a massive wee (it leaked onto her clothes) and we were cleaning her up, I thought it was early too as my nephews took 7 days ish. The midwife didn't seem too bothered at her 5 day check when she was stripped naked to get weighed. We gave her a bath that night so I'm not sure about the cord before then.

I honestly thought I'd miss the bump, but I don't. Maybe it's because I'm too focused on Annie I haven't had chance to miss it yet!

I've started up a parenting journal, feel free to stalk - the links in my siggy. There's not much in it yet!


----------



## notjustyet

Qwk great bump pics!

Abi, good luck with the induction and keep us updated.

Pip, congrats on finishing work!


----------



## wtt :)

Amanda, i would call and ask because some doctors like to worry people for no reason. Mine were 10.7 around 28 weeks so i was told to take iron tablets once a day. Normal is around 11.3 according to my doctor so mine weren't that low. The reason why they want to push the iron levels up as much as possible before the birth is because some women lose more blood while they give birth so they just wanna make sure you have enough red blood cells (at least that's how i understand it - i'm not a doctor lol) 

Anyway, i would ask about the exact numbers so you can decide for yourself if the levels are way too low or not :flower:

Btw, Happy 36 weeks!!! :D


----------



## tlh97990

so my OH told me this morning i need to have the baby this weekend because he's a new york giants fan and they have a by week and won't be playing on sunday. i'm glad me giving birth revolves around football :haha:


----------



## Huggles

lol tlh!
dh's work colleagues have also given him a date by which i must have had baby as he's taking 2 weeks off work once baby is here and they want to make sure he's back for hte year end function. So according to them I have to give birth before 15 nov so he can be at the year end function to take photo's!


----------



## DrGomps

happy full term michieb! I don't' fit into any of my jackets so I feel you!! Had to wear one of hubbies the other day and its definitely not fashionable!! 

Happy 36 weeks Amanda!! Don't worry too much about the low iron...its perfectly normal!! :hugs: 

qwk...bump looks like it had a huge growth spurt!! I love how neat yours is!! And your outie!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh, I hope LO cooperates so DH doesn't have to miss any football games, lol!


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: best of luck Abi.... thinking of you honey! :flower:

Michie... happy full term and Amanda... happy 36 weeks! :dance:

Qwk... gorgeous gorgeous bump! :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

awwwwww notjustyet Annie is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! thanks for the pics :) and you look great too!!

Abi - GOOD LUCK hun!!! thinking of you :hugs:

qwk you have a lovely bump hun! perfect! and it is a bit lower!

Michieb happy full term!! :happydance:

wtt hope you have a great shower hun! have fun!!

happy 36 weeks bby! :happydance:

I'm wearing OH's t-shirt and jumper today :) 

Aaaaand... I started losing some plug today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

thanks Nyn! hurray for losing some of the plug!!


----------



## tlh97990

im having one of those days where im thinking about all the stuff i want to do but cant because of pregnancy im so ready for her to get here. i want to sleep on my stomach, drink a margarita and go tanning :haha: i would love to wear my own clothes again too im tired of maternity clothes and as comfy as OH's clothes are im sick of looking like a bum!!

what last minute things are everyone doing before LO arrives?i feel like i have everything i need to get and get done but i feel like im forgetting something at the same time!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The only thing I can think that we have left to do is install the car seat in the car, which we'll do this weekend. And DH is going to pack a hospital bag for himself with a change of clothes and some snacks.


----------



## sherylb

Just occurred to me DH hasn't said anything about me avoiding a Dallas Cowboys game but I am having to change picture plans for this weekend to avoid him being out with us during the game. I think we will take the couple pictures somewhere near our house and then go take my pictures at the water gardens. They are pink this month for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

those water gardens look so cool!


----------



## tlh97990

for those that already have kids when did it hit you that you're a mom? i understand that im going to be one but i dont think its really set in yet..should it have?


----------



## Michieb

Congrats nyn on losing some plug! We're hopefully setting up the nursery this wknd! 14 days left of work!!! 
Tlh don't worry it sinks in...I think u feel right away a love/ bond that is unimaginable unless u r a parent , thats when u also feel so much more understanding for your own parents- understand all there worrying - which prior u felt was more like nagging....the mom part sinks in when all the drs etc look to you for answers/ info at drs appointments, decisions to be made...but the real sinking in is when the baby starts saying momma, or cries for u... ;).


----------



## Huggles

yay for some plug loss nyn! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

OH and I managed to :sex: this morning (it's been a while lol) so hopefully that will have some effect :happydance:

the water gardens look great! can't wait to see the pics!

the being a mum feeling hits straight away.. and then gets stronger every day, with everything they do :kiss:

ooh last minute things... seems to be more every day!! just when I've got the house clean ds1or2 runs through with muddy shoes or OH shaves in the bathroom and leaves a sprinkling of tiny black hairs everywhere (this one especially drives me nuts haha!) so for me it's the cleaning... always one more thing to do!!! About once a day I think, ok, now would be a good time to go into labor, everything's perfect!!


----------



## Huggles

about a week or 2 ago i thought i was up-to-date with all my work i need to do before mat leave, and i thought the nursery was ready.
Since then, i seem to have found loads of other work things i still need to finish (onlt have 1 week left at work), and suddenly the nursery doesn't seem all that ready anymore!
I think it's just that last minute panic when you want to make sure everything is 100% (and i don't actually everything ever will be 100% - there'll always be something extra to do.


----------



## notjustyet

TLH I so miss sleeping on my stomach, I thought I'd be able to do that once I lost the bump but now I have 2 rocks on my chest instead so still can't!

It didn't hit me until she was born, when me and OH were left on our own with her. Then each day I look at her and see something new and I fall in love a little bit more.

Nyn, yay for plug loss! Can't wait to see which baby will be next - anyone heard from K8y or Abi?


----------



## abi17

Hi, just a quick update had my second pessery done at 8pm last night been having tightening and ALOT of pressure I also either had a bit of my bloody show or mucus plub in the early hours of this morning. I think il be moved too delivery after the doctor has been and examined me. Iv deffo progressed so hopefully as this change has been noticeable and I didn't notice last time when I went from being closed to 1/2cm this is it  once I'm on delivery I can have my waters broke :-D 
I got some sleep yesterday so I hope my bodies ready to deal with whatxthey day has ahead. 
Abi x
Hope everyone is ok. My Internet is rubbish in hospital so I hope you get this if not I have been putting regular updates on the November Bnb group on Facebook


----------



## notjustyet

Sounds promising, good luck Abi!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Abi!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Abi!


----------



## tanni78

Hi Ladies, sorry for the delayed reply mummycat, i'm still here lol. Lost some plug last night and was hugely uncomfortable but thats about all i have to report. Midwife said he's totally engaged and she doesn't think i'll last another week but we'll see. 7 days left so iif he's not here by tommorrow (which i doubt he's gonna be) then he'll be later than all my others. My kids are going away with their dad today till thurs, it'll be the 1st time in 2 yrs i haven't had them so the break will be nice. Good luck Abi, i'm stalking :) xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Abi!!!!!

Tanni, no worries hun!! Happy 39 weeks to us both :dance: fab news about the plug loss, sounds like it won't be long now!! :thumbup: 

Nyn, thinking of you... Ps... My pet peeve is hubby leaving tiny black hairs from shaving all over the sink and surrounding areas! The shaver he has I supposed to catch them! But the bugger takes his glasses off to do his face then claims he doesn't notice the mess :grr: I tell him when he puts his glasses back on to open his eyes and clean up after himself!!! :rofl:

So today my folks and in laws are catching up for a braai (BBQ) in South Africa! Apparently it's mid 20 degrees celcius (so nice and warm)! The unless called to say my MIL is having stomach pains and hopes it's a sign! :rofl: wishful thinking, I'm just uncomfortable at the moment! 

Have a great weekend everyone! Katie.... Where are you chick?? Any more news? I take it not yet a I've not seen anything from her on facebook yet!! :hugs: thinking of you and hope Martha gets a wriggle on!


----------



## MummyCat

Unless = in laws!!


----------



## Nyn

Abi good luck hun!! thinking of you! x


----------



## Huggles

lol mummycat, that's so funny that mil having stomach pains must mean you're in labour! :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck abi!


----------



## wtt :)

Best of luck, Abi!! 

those water gardens look beautiful, Sheryl!


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: Ladies! I'm happy to report that it's my b-day and the baby's gift to me is that he's full term today!!:happydance: I've been on bed rest since 25 weeks and thought I wouldn't make it this far...so excited and happy.:cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Birthday and Happy Full Term, MTY! :cake: :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Huggles... Well you know I have a rather odd MIL! :rofl: I told her if she starts getting regular pains to call me and let me know! :rofl:

Myturnyet.... Happy Birthday :cake: an happy full term :yipee:


----------



## Nyn

myturnyet happy birthday and happy full term hun!!! :happydance:

anyone keep secretly hoping today will be the day?! I keep thinking, maybe I'll stand up and my waters will break, or I'll feel labor coming on... but noooooo lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 39 Weeks tanni and mummy!!

Jill...Happy birthday!! :cake: And yay for full term!!

So exciting in here!! Nyn congrats on some plug loss..I think your little Leia will be joining us soon!! 

Good luck Abi!! Sounds like things are progressing!!

I bet K8y had little martha!!


----------



## sherylb

I am hoping not today. I lost the biggest piece of plug yet this morning and had very lose stools. :( We are about to head out an hour from home to watch my brother's marching band contest. Doctor told me Thursday that we would be close enough to get back if we needed to so I am going to try not to worry and to be extra sure to stay hydrated.


----------



## qwk

happy full term michieb! and myturnyet! :D

sunflower you are too sweet, you totally made my day! and thank you all for the compliments :blush: and yes i have a hell of an outie!

wtt - hope you have fun at your shower today!

tlh - lol re: football... DH's team has a bye this weekend too :haha:

congrats nyn on plug loss - i feel like you are going to be REALLY soon!

huggles.. i feel you about work. i feel like i can't catch up/get ahead at all. it's like they don't want to acknowledge that i AM in fact going to have a baby and go on leave 

abi - FX'd for you today/tomorrow!!

love the MIL prediction mummycat! DH's mom keeps calling just to check :haha: but i'm like we WILL call you, i promise!

i am hoping for _not _today also! tomorrow is my ex's birthday so I would really rather not have that day! my SIL's birthday is the 29th, would prefer not that day either (just so baby doesn't share a birthday with anyone!), and also would prefer not halloween. so i have quite a mind-field of dates to avoid in the next week :haha: i don't feel like anything is happening yet though so not too concerned.


----------



## k8y

Introducing Miss Martha Louise... Born at 01.07 this morning 7lb 8oz. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz k8y


----------



## qwk

ohhhh big congrats k8y!!! what a sweet beautiful face!!! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations K8y! She's gorgeous. 

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

qwk said:


> happy full term michieb! and myturnyet! :D
> 
> sunflower you are too sweet, you totally made my day! and thank you all for the compliments :blush: and yes i have a hell of an outie!
> 
> wtt - hope you have fun at your shower today!
> 
> tlh - lol re: football... DH's team has a bye this weekend too :haha:
> 
> congrats nyn on plug loss - i feel like you are going to be REALLY soon!
> 
> huggles.. i feel you about work. i feel like i can't catch up/get ahead at all. it's like they don't want to acknowledge that i AM in fact going to have a baby and go on leave
> 
> abi - FX'd for you today/tomorrow!!
> 
> love the MIL prediction mummycat! DH's mom keeps calling just to check :haha: but i'm like we WILL call you, i promise!
> 
> i am hoping for _not _today also! tomorrow is my ex's birthday so I would really rather not have that day! my SIL's birthday is the 29th, would prefer not that day either (just so baby doesn't share a birthday with anyone!), and also would prefer not halloween. so i have quite a mind-field of dates to avoid in the next week :haha: i don't feel like anything is happening yet though so not too concerned.

the day before my due date is me and my ex's anniversary and it was an extremely unhealthy terrible relationship that didnt end well so im hoping i dont have my baby that day!!



k8y said:


> Introducing Miss Martha Louise... Born at 01.07 this morning 7lb 8oz. xx
> 
> View attachment 284078

congrats im so excited for you shes beautiful can't wait to hear more details!! hope you're both doing well!!

two babies already here its really starting!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow K8y, she's beautiful! Congratulations!! You'll have to update with a birth story when you get the chance.

So many signs for the rest of you, it could be anyone!! Can't wait to see who's next!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Massive Congratulations K8y, she's absolutely beautiful :) Two little Chrysanthe-mum girlies, wonder when the first boy will be? Do we have any yellows/ blues due any time soon?

I don't want today to be the day, baby has been told that she has to stay put for at LEAST another six days, because Mummy wants a water birth and they only let you have those if you're term +. Any time after next Friday, then fair enough!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huge congrats K8y, Martha is beautiful!!!

Best of luck Abi, keep us posted!


----------



## tlh97990

so abi will be next with a girl then who are we thinking???


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday and full term, myturnyet!

After who will be after Abi....I think we may have several babies born next week, not sure who will be first!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats K8y...she is gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## abi17

Congrats k8y, I'm over the moon for you she's beautiful and a brilliant weight  can't wait too read the birth story.
Another update- my cervix is opening but it's too high up for them to break my waters or do anything so had my last pessery at 10.20 and waiting to be examined. they won't wait any longer than tomorrow for her too be born so if she's not here naturally by tomorrow it's a c section in the morning. Il update once I have had my examination done. 
Abi z


----------



## abi17

Happy birthday my turn yet  x


----------



## MummyCat

Awwwwwwwwwwwww.... Katie HUGE congrats on the birth of Martha Louise! :dance: :dance: :dance: 

She's lovely!!! :cloud9: Looking forward to hearing if you had your homebirth! 

Abi... fingers crossed all kicks off soon for you sweetie!! :hugs:

We have a lot of girls due at the moment.... but I'm team yellow and due in a week and my bump buddy Joey (who pops on here every now and then) is def due a blue bump on the same day as Andrea (Dr G)! So perhaps we'll have our first boy soon! :hugs:

I think Nyn and Sheryl and Tanni sound like they're close to popping after Abi! :)


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully several more people will before me.  I'd rather she stay in until at least November since the doctor's day is a week ahead of where it should be.


----------



## pip7890

Well I'm not offering to give this thread your first boy! Wriggle Bum can stay in for a while longer. 

I've just arranged to rent a Babycare Elle Tens so that should arrive in the next few days. I only used gas and air with DS but thought that it might be useful to have access to a Tens machine if the induction process is likely to take some time.

Good luck ladies.

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

oooh K8y Congratulations hun!!!!! she's gorgeous!! can't wait to hear your birth story!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Looking forward to your update Abi.. hope there's some progress with your cervix hun! x


----------



## MummyCat

Pip... I hope you enjoy the TENS... I certainly did! :thumbup: but then I guess I enjoyed gas and air too... and not everyone does... so will keep fingers crossed it does help you!! :hugs: 

How you doing Nyn?? xx


----------



## Nyn

Not too bad thanks Mummycat :hugs: am driving myself nuts wondering if every bh is the start of things.. went for an uber long walk today, but doesn't seem to have done much!... I need to chill out and think about something else! how are you hun? x


----------



## DrGomps

tanni is having a boy...so that might be our first boy!! 

Also...just got my maternity photos...love them!! The lovely photographer was nice and edited out my nasty stretches and flub...going to post a lot so going to put in a spoiler...feel free to ignore them as they are picture heavy...


Spoiler
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited3.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited3.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9917edited-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0216edited-1.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0121-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0112edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0159edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0186edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0268edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0306edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0299edited-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0447edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0353-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0285.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0406edited-1.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0272.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Nyn said:


> Not too bad thanks Mummycat :hugs: am driving myself nuts wondering if every bh is the start of things.. went for an uber long walk today, but doesn't seem to have done much!... I need to chill out and think about something else! how are you hun? x

awwwwwww.... I know what you mean... I'm having loads of niggles so maybe soon... but then again.... might still be here in a week! :rofl:



DrGomps said:


> tanni is having a boy...so that might be our first boy!!
> 
> Also...just got my maternity photos...love them!! The lovely photographer was nice and edited out my nasty stretches and flub...going to post a lot so going to put in a spoiler...feel free to ignore them as they are picture heavy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited3.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited3.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9917edited-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0216edited-1.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0121-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0112edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0159edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0186edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0268edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0306edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0299edited-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0447edited.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0353-1.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0285.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0406edited-1.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0272.jpg

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING :cloud9:


----------



## abi17

No progress, my cervix is still far too high but it is dilating, there not willing to wait any longer as she seems to be struggling but not classed as being in distress. I'm being starved from midnight in preparation for an c section tomorrow if after my examination at 9am doesn't show progress xx


----------



## Huggles

Happy birthday and 37 weeks and full term myturnyet!!! :wohoo:
Really glad for you that you got to term after being on bedrest so long!

Sheryl - fx'd kristin stays put for at least a few more days :hugs:

Super big congrats k8y! Martha is gorgeous! :cloud9:

Good luck Abi. Hope your cervix responds well to the last pessary so you get your natural birth. Really glad you got to full term though, and hope the birth goes well, whether it's natural or c-section :hugs:

Gorgeous maternity pics DrGomps! I love the "it's a girl" belly ring! And also the one of you lying on your back with josephine's name spelt out in blocks on your tummy. And the beach ones are gorgeous too! You must be really pleased with them xx


----------



## Nyn

abi good luck hunny :hugs:

drgomps - wow you are GORGEOUS hun!!! love the pics!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck Abi, big :hugs:. I hope you are able to get a natural birth, but either way she'll be here soon!

Andrea, I love those pictures, especially the ones on the water, you look gorgeous!


----------



## pip7890

Stunning photos Andrea.

Good luck Abi. I'm so glad you made it to 37w. Can't wait to see pictures of your daughter soon.

MummyCat I absolutely adored gas and air. I went through one and a half bottles of it with DS. I'm normally quite in control and so loved "letting myself go"!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think I must be the only one here to have NEVER had braxton hicks... should I be worried? Surely things should be moving up a gear by now?


----------



## chele

I've never had BHs in either pregnancy either x


----------



## qwk

aww dr g, love the beach ones as well! and the one with the little pink shoes on the tummy! :)


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats K8y - gorgeous piccie of Martha. Hope all went well. :hugs:

Am hoping it all goes ok Abi regardless of the way your beautiful girl arrives, I really hope the pair of you remain fit and well. :hugs:

Beautiful pics Dr G - really beautiful! :happydance: We tried to take a few pics today as the photos before bump comes along - I looked a mess! There was me thinking I didn't look too bad but the photos made me look so exhausted!!! Lesson learnt - to put make up in the hospital bag!!!! :rofl:


----------



## tlh97990

love the maternity pictures!!!


----------



## repogirl813

kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

omg Repogirl, big congrats hun! Sounds scary, but so glad to hear everything turned out okay!!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, so up to 3 babies already! Crazy!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats repo!!! we were all wrong about who was next. so many little girls i think we need a little boy to be born soon!! 
im glad shes healthy and your doing ok enough to get on here!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Wow repo congratulations! Beautiful name. Hope u are recovering well. So many october babies already! Wonder when our first boy will be!


----------



## Huggles

big congrats repogirl!
Glad to hear they got kayleigh out safely :baby:


----------



## abi17

Congratulations repogirl, I really hope your both recovering well. Kayleigh is a gorgeous name. I only came on too see how everyone was I was not expecting another baby too have been born... Shock! 
Pip I'm so happy I made it till 37 weeks too even if it is just by a day. 
Iv been nil by mouth since 12, I deffo think the doctors think it's a c section, apparently it will still be classed as an emergency as the induction failed. Something that is very rare apparently except a girl who was opposite me failed too and had her baby boy yesterday. I just don't think my body is ready yet I'm hoping il have a good recovery and I should be out of hospital by Tuesday. 
How is everyone doing? X


----------



## notjustyet

Hope it all goes ok abi. The only c section after a failed induction that i saw was after she had to have all 5 pessarys and the rest day in between - so after 4 days of semi-labour. So its good they're getting her out sooner, you'll be much less tired. That woman was up walking about the same day, so hopefully you'll have a quick recovery too. Let us know how u get on! x


----------



## Huggles

all the best abi xx


----------



## abi17

Iv already been told I won't be allowed to move around till the following day but as soon as I can and I'm going to the toilet, were both allowed too come home. Our hospitals policy is only 3 so I'm glad in that respect. 5 ouch she must of been sore :-/ iv been having about 6 internals a day and that's bad enough and sore enough :-( i started 1pm Friday so how many hours is that so far :-/ I'm shattered tbh and quite glad it will all be over soon.
They won't leave her in, iv asked as after being told I could deliver natural I was so excited and ow I feel a bit like a failure :-/ her heart rate keeps dipping and shes sleeping lots on the machine but whilst her heartrate picks back up it will only be classed as an emergency c section not a crash. I really hope they get her out before she does go into distress x


----------



## Huggles

don't feel like a failure abi - you've done a great job keeping her safe inisde all the way to term! :hugs:
now we just want her to get here safely - it doesn't really matter how.
You've done great! :hugs:


----------



## abi17

Thanks huggles I know that's the most important thing but iv been doing it for 48 hours almost. Iv seen the beds around me fill up and then empty several times, I'm ready for it too be my turn now xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Repo!

Abi you have been amazing. Considering your own health battles you have done a fabulous job keeping your baby safe and well for this long. Try and rest now because very soon your daughter will be in your arms. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Repogirl - Congratulations hun!!!!! can't wait to see pics!!

Abi - aw hunny :hugs: you are not a failure at all sweetie.. you've kept her safe till term and that's the best anyone can wish for!!! no matter how she arrives I hope it goes well! I can understand you're getting fed up of seeing beds fill and empty - would be very disheartening :( good luck hun!! :hugs:

Me, I lost a tiny bit more plug this morning and I have very very very faint period like cramps, so I guess things are moving forward, even if it isn't very quickly! :happydance:


----------



## k8y

repogirl813 said:


> kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!

congratulations, hope your not to sore. xx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Dawnann... what wonderful news to wake up to. :yipee: Sorry it happened in such a scary way though!! :hugs: Kyleigh is a lovely name... will you be pronouncing it as 'Kylie' (like kylie Minogue?) 

Abi... thinking of you sweetie... I agree with everyone here... you are definitely NOT a failure. Bear in mind that your body is having to be induced possibly 3 weeks before it should be and of course it wont be ready! :hugs: give that little girl of yours all the love in the world and you'll never ever be a failure! :hugs:

sounds promising Nyn!!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

exciting Nyn! Fx'd those contractions get stronger and stronger!


----------



## notjustyet

Abi i know you're disappointed but you are definitely not a failure. You are doing what is safest for baby and yourself and u must be exhausted from the induction, i know how hard it is contracting but nothing happening. And those internals hurt. At least she'll be here soon and you'll forget all about how she arrived. x


----------



## oneway

Seems like I am a bit late in joining this group. Is it OK if I join so late? I am due November 5th. Expecting a boy, our first child.


----------



## you&me

Congratulations k8y and repogirl :happydance:

Good luck for today Abi :flower:


----------



## Nyn

Never too late oneway! welcome! :)


----------



## Tish5478

Thinking of you Abi :hugs: you are most definitely not a failure - you have grown a baby to full term! I hope it goes well whichever way and you get a quick recovery - enjoy giving your little girl heaps of cuddles :cloud9:

Congrats Repogirl :wohoo: - wow that was a dramatic entrance! I hope you now too have a speedy recovery :hugs:

So who will the first boy be? I'm expecting a boy but don't expect anything to happen anytime soon! Am going to start having cervical sweeps from tomorrow as they predict he is on the large side! :shock: but I'm not really expecting anything to happen for a while. 

Think we are going to see lots of bubbas born over the next 2 weeks!!! Good luck everyone! :happydance:


----------



## repogirl813

here is a picture from my phone of kyleigh!!!!!

abi i know you're tired of it but keep in mind it will all be woth it in the end!!!!

And congrats k8y!!!! 

AFM, being a mother to a newborn is the greatest thing ever!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







kyleigh 1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Huggles

aw, she's gorgeous repogirl! :cloud9:


----------



## repogirl813

meant to tell you guys also she weighed 6 pounds1 ounce!!!! and was 19 inches long. And for those of you knowing whats going on she scored and 8 then a 9 on the apgar scale


----------



## Huggles

that's great repo!


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats repo :)

how is everyone? iv got bad tummy,fever,lost appetite and backache.the last thing i need to a bug right now :cry:


----------



## Huggles

hope you feel better soon babyhopes :hugs:


----------



## abi17

I had arabella joy Haynes by emergency c section at 11.07 she weighs 5lb 3oz and is absolutely perfect in every single way xxx


----------



## Huggles

congrats Abi!!! :yipee:
I love the name arabella!


----------



## MummyCat

Dawnann she's beautiful! :flower:

HUGE congrats Abi!!! Welcome little Arabella! :cloud9:

4 baby girls!!! :yipee:

Welcome oneway! Congrats on your pregnancy! :flower: 

Tish... I see you're in Beds... which hospital you planning on delivering in? If you are plannign a hospital birth?? x


----------



## joey300187

i think this is gonna be a pattern! all the wee girlies are gonna be early and all the boys late lol. Congrats to all the new mummys :) xx


----------



## qwk

Ohhh yay more babies! Big congrats repogirl! She is gorgeous!!

And abi so happy for you! Now you can just lay back and snuggle that LO! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

oh wow, i miss one day and 3 babies are born! Congrats k8y, repo and Abi!! :D
Welcome, oneway! :flower:

Don't think i'll be next. No signs whatsoever, but that's good cause i wanna make it to 38 weeks so nope, not volunteering to have the first boy in this group either :haha: 

Oh, and DH, Baby and i had a blast at our baby shower!!! My MIL and her husband did an absolutely amazing job hosting it! :D and all the gifts we got... wow! It was my first baby shower i ever attended since we don't really have those in Europe. it was fantastic!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz repogirl and abi!! and welcome oneway!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congratulations Abi! So excited for you!! I know it was tough, but obviously all worth it now. :hugs:

Dawnann, Kyleigh is gorgeous! And K8y I love the new profile pic of Martha with her big brother, so precious!

I'd be happy to give the group its first boy just as soon as I'm term on Tuesday :thumbup: But I don't have any signs other than a bit of plug loss, so I suspect it will be a while longer.


----------



## repogirl813

Congrats Abi, that is awsome, sorry you ended up with a section as well as I did but, they only do It if it's the best decision for the baby


----------



## tlh97990

CONGRATS ABI!!

im starting to get jealous i wanna meet my daughter!!!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome oneway!

Congratulations Abi. 

Joey why don't you give us our first boy?!!!

Pip x


----------



## joey300187

lol im not holding him in thats for sure haha xx


----------



## Tish5478

MummyCat said:


> Dawnann she's beautiful! :flower:
> 
> HUGE congrats Abi!!! Welcome little Arabella! :cloud9:
> 
> 4 baby girls!!! :yipee:
> 
> Welcome oneway! Congrats on your pregnancy! :flower:
> 
> Tish... I see you're in Beds... which hospital you planning on delivering in? If you are plannign a hospital birth?? x

Am living in a village just north of Bedford so it's Bedford hosp I'm booked under. Which one are you under - I seem to remember you're based in Luton so is it L&D?


----------



## MummyCat

My friend who's in Harlington had her two at the Bedford hospital and said they were good there! :thumbup: I'm in Luton, well... Outskirts of Luton! On the A6 anyway! :) so going to L&D! Will be keeping an eye out for your updates hun!!! Best wishes!! Xxxx


----------



## you&me

Congratulations Abi :happydance:

These baby girls are coming quickly now!!!....boys are a bit lazier however :haha:


----------



## Tish5478

MummyCat said:


> My friend who's in Harlington had her two at the Bedford hospital and said they were good there! :thumbup: I'm in Luton, well... Outskirts of Luton! On the A6 anyway! :) so going to L&D! Will be keeping an eye out for your updates hun!!! Best wishes!! Xxxx

Ooooh you too honey :hugs:. L&D are renowned to be good so fingers crossed they remain so with you - are you going into their birth centre bit or sticking with the main bit? xxx


----------



## Nyn

Abi huge congratulations hun!!!!!!! :happydance:

repo - Kyleigh is gorgeous!!! :happydance:

can't believe we have 4 baby girls already!! :happydance:


----------



## Evale

Congrats K8Y, Repo, and Abi!! Hope to hear more stories and see more pics soon :)


----------



## MummyCat

Tish5478 said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> My friend who's in Harlington had her two at the Bedford hospital and said they were good there! :thumbup: I'm in Luton, well... Outskirts of Luton! On the A6 anyway! :) so going to L&D! Will be keeping an eye out for your updates hun!!! Best wishes!! Xxxx
> 
> Ooooh you too honey :hugs:. L&D are renowned to be good so fingers crossed they remain so with you - are you going into their birth centre bit or sticking with the main bit? xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I had Lottie there and the maternity dept (day ward/labour ward and maternity ward) were fabulous! Thankfully I never had to use the NICU... but I've heard great stuff from friends who have had! 

the birth centre bit is all new and probably wonderful and much less 'hospital' like but I feel much more comfy being near to the doctors! (and meds!) :rofl: I had a doctor deliver Lottie in the end due to her getting stressed so prefer to be in the main bit... JUST in case! :) I know that some people hate the whole clinical hospital bits etc.. but both hubby and I feel calmer in that environment! :shrug:

Not as impressed with the rest of the hospital, though saying that... the children's ward were great with Lottie when she was admitted around 6 months old as we couldn't get her fever down as she had tonsilitis and kept throwing up calpol/nurofen we gave her! 

Exciting times... if this child would just now get a wriggle on! I'm quite done with being so uncomfortable! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a great baby shower wtt!


----------



## Huggles

We finally finished our nursery! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1362.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1363.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1364.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1365.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1366.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Huggles

close-ups
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1367.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1368.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1369.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1370.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1372.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## qwk

looks so good huggles ! the baskets looks great, and i love the sheep frames :) congrats on finishing too!!

glad you had a great shower wtt :)


----------



## pip7890

That looks lovely Huggles. I'm so jealous. WB is in with us so the poor child only gets a corner of the room! 

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Huggles that looks great!


----------



## abi17

Thankyou for all the messages  
Update: arabella is doing fantastic and having no complications from having IUGR were very lucky. Her sugar levels were extremely low earlier but after the last check there 3.2. Anything above 2.8 is considered normal so that's good. Her APGAR reading after a minute was 9 and after 5 mins was 10. The doctors and midwives arexall surprised how well she is doing, especially after being born with the cord wrapped tightly around her neck TWICE. I will upload some pictures when I get home but anyone who has me on Facebook my bro posted one earlier. She has black curly hair, Rose bud lips and a button nose she really is perfect xxxx


----------



## Huggles

really glad to hear she's doing so well abi!


----------



## MummyCat

Abi...so pleased to hear that Arabella is doing well! 

Huggles... STUNNING nursery hun! :thumbup: 

WTT... glad you had a good shower hun! Did you take any pics of all your lovely gifts?? or the cake?


----------



## abi17

Oh huggles, I love the nursery. I hope your ok x
Mummycat it's only 6 days till your due date :-D have you had any inclinclings he/she will be here soon? X


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So glad Arabella is doing so well, that's great! I saw the pic on facebook, she is gorgeous!

Lovely nursery Huggles, I love that quote on the wall!


----------



## sherylb

We do have a boy! The mother just isn't active in our thread as far as I am aware but she's on the front page! Finsmummy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...73-my-natural-breech-birth-4-weeks-early.html


----------



## MummyCat

abi17 said:


> Oh huggles, I love the nursery. I hope your ok x
> Mummycat it's only 6 days till your due date :-D have you had any inclinclings he/she will be here soon? X

Thanks Abi! xx 

Well I've been having tightening and niggles for about a week and a half! :dohh: I'm sure it's all doing something and sometimes I think.. oooh... this could be it... and other times... like right now... I think I'll be here on the 8th November (16 days time) about to be induced! :rofl: 



sherylb said:


> We do have a boy! The mother just isn't active in our thread as far as I am aware but she's on the front page! Finsmummy
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...73-my-natural-breech-birth-4-weeks-early.html

Oooh... congrats FinsMummy!!!! :dance: Well spotted Sheryl! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Tish5478

MummyCat said:


> Tish5478 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> My friend who's in Harlington had her two at the Bedford hospital and said they were good there! :thumbup: I'm in Luton, well... Outskirts of Luton! On the A6 anyway! :) so going to L&D! Will be keeping an eye out for your updates hun!!! Best wishes!! Xxxx
> 
> Ooooh you too honey :hugs:. L&D are renowned to be good so fingers crossed they remain so with you - are you going into their birth centre bit or sticking with the main bit? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! I had Lottie there and the maternity dept (day ward/labour ward and maternity ward) were fabulous! Thankfully I never had to use the NICU... but I've heard great stuff from friends who have had!
> 
> the birth centre bit is all new and probably wonderful and much less 'hospital' like but I feel much more comfy being near to the doctors! (and meds!) :rofl: I had a doctor deliver Lottie in the end due to her getting stressed so prefer to be in the main bit... JUST in case! :) I know that some people hate the whole clinical hospital bits etc.. but both hubby and I feel calmer in that environment! :shrug:
> 
> Not as impressed with the rest of the hospital, though saying that... the children's ward were great with Lottie when she was admitted around 6 months old as we couldn't get her fever down as she had tonsilitis and kept throwing up calpol/nurofen we gave her!
> 
> Exciting times... if this child would just now get a wriggle on! I'm quite done with being so uncomfortable! :rofl:Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean. We went to an all day antenatal class a few weeks back and they were really painting a bad picture of everything medicalised. But actually, when you think about it, sometimes those options are what are safest for the delivery of our babies and actually it's sometimes better to be near them and so less of a panic/emergency if you do need them! I had a look around the L&D and I really liked it and I've heard nothing but good reports about the care you receive there. And of course, the added bonus is how wonderful the NICU is (but I really hope you won't need to see that side of it!).

Hope those niggles turn into something soon for you - so so exciting! :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

DH is watching the Cowboys play so I thought I would start going through our list to look for updates:


Angelashope posted that her due date is actually November 13th on another thread. She is team yellow.
Barb210 :angel:
Srm0421 -- Kaylee Gaige born October 19th :pink:
Nat0619 :angel:
Angelique &#8211; Zachary Darrin born October 13th :blue:
X Melanie X :angel:
Ds0910 :angel:
Madmax :angel:
Finsmummy I posted earlier had her :blue:
Anjail96 inactive since March 30, 2011
Acmb060609 inactive since July 10, 2011

This is only for those due November 1st or before. There are tons of us listed and I will keep working through the list because I have no life right now.


----------



## qwk

nice reconnaissance work sherryl!


----------



## sherylb

November 2: 

Jk28 appears to have had a boy since last post September 28th
BabyPlum inactive since March 5, 2011
Vam inactive since March 5, 2011
Nat0619 listed again on November 2 as due
Sara1786 :angel:
Seoj &#8211; Madden Avery born October 7th :pink:
Darcyandsarah :pink:


Unsure dates: 
Marialena inactive since July 28, 2011
Butterfly8 inactive since April 26, 2011
3togo :angel:
Emmancee move to November 5th :pink:
Whizzyrocket inactive since February 24, 2011
MrsH1984 inactive since August 4, 2011
Mummy2Bexxx didn&#8217;t find anything to update for her but appears to still be active
Jeniwi inactive since August 24, 2011


----------



## angelashope

Im still here, and have been given both sates 11th and 13th, no baby yet-so glad you are all well


----------



## sherylb

Hi Angela! We had you down for an October date so I am just trying to make the list as accurate as possible.


----------



## tlh97990

you must really not like football sheryl :haha: my OH is mad that the giants have a bye week so he doesnt want to watch at all but im watching the packers!!


----------



## sherylb

I usually take a nap during the game but I did that during the first game today already. Then I woke up and made brownies. I will work on the list more later. We are getting ready to go have dinner with our friends for possibly the last time before Kristin. 

DH thinks she will definitely be here this month. I am thinking she will wait for November though I am thinking early November. Can't wait to see how dilated I am Wednesday!


----------



## tlh97990

good luck! i feel like doctors appointments are so much more exciting now i hated going all the time before because im really impatient sitting in waiting rooms forever to see a doctor for 5 minutes but now i actually get updates i feel like!! im gonna ask about getting a sweep tomorrow but since its my doctor's partner im probably going to be told to wait for anything until next week when hes back :(


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I bet you are right.


----------



## Ashley8806

I haven't been in here too much, but just wanted to announce that Hayleigh Shae is here! Here is the story with pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/776284-my-baby-girl-hayleigh-born-36w0d-pics-added.html


----------



## tlh97990

congrats ashley!!!

so im really starting to get sick of people texting me every day multiple times a day asking if the baby is here yet. especially when its people like my mom and my sister and OH's sister. do they really think we're going to have a baby and wait a week or so to call them and tell them??? it drives me nuts and its making my wait feel longer!!


----------



## mummapie

Just got tearful reading and catching up. Congratulations to all the mummies so far. Hope everyone else is feeling well and not too uncomfortable. 

AFM at my last mw appt he was measuring 38 weeks, so I have another appt Friday and if he's still measuring big I'll be sent for a growth scan. If he's still measuring big I will be made to go to a different hospital to deliver and I really don't want that. Then Saturday night I had really bad back pain and bh's, Roo hadn't moved for a while too so I started worrying. I was crying because I didn't know what was happening and OH was at work still. But OH came home and ran me a bath and baby started shuffling again. I kept saying 'he's not cooked yet he's banned from making an appearance!' I'm going to see my Dad next weekend, 4 hours away and I'm so nervous to go so far, but im sure he won't scare me like that again.


----------



## Huggles

Good work on the updates sheryl :thumbup:

Congrats Ashley!

Fx'd baby doesn't scare you again mummapie. i can imagine you must be nervous going so far away :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

HOLY WATERMELONS! IM 37 WEEKS TODAY-FULL TERM :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j198/trigun221/Funny/CatPush.jpg
https://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb134/eriminagawa/Funny%20Pics/3bac.jpghttps://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n498/briankbishop/FUNNY%20AND%20WEIRD%20PICS/baby-watermelon.jpghttps://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l617/CeleneHannahRamdeo/Cats%20and%20kities/I_Love_This_Watermelon_s.jpg


----------



## tanni78

Congrats to dawnann, Repo, Kty, Abi and all your beautiful little pink bundles. I really thought i might go over the weekend but my little pumpkin still isn't budging lol. He is now officially later than all his sisters haha. I am starting to worry that he's gonna steal my bday on Nov 9th, i won't be happy if he hangs on that long. I woke up convinced my waters had gone last night only to realise it was a dream :( Gutted is not the word. Oh well, more bouncing on my ball me thinks. Hope everyone else is doing well and we have some more bundles of joy soon xx


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term babyhopes! :wohoo:


----------



## Nyn

ooh Huggles your nursery is gorgeous!!! all it needs is a little baby now! :happydance:

Sheryl - thanks a million for all those updates!!!! 

mummapie sorry you had a scare hun :hugs: I can imagine you're a bit worried going far from home! hope lil Roo stays put a bit longer! x

babyhopes happy full term hun!!! :happydance:

I'm doing ok... still losing little bits of plug and getting random bh :)


----------



## alybel

I'm still plodding along too... 7 days until my c-section but another girl here.. where are all the boys ?


----------



## qwk

tlh97990 said:


> congrats ashley!!!
> 
> so im really starting to get sick of people texting me every day multiple times a day asking if the baby is here yet. especially when its people like my mom and my sister and OH's sister. do they really think we're going to have a baby and wait a week or so to call them and tell them??? it drives me nuts and its making my wait feel longer!!

We are having a bit of this too and it seems so ridiculous! Oh well. I feel your pain ;)

And lol, love the pics and congrats on full term baby hopes!

I was talking to my mom this morning and realized just how many days with some sort of significance are coming up on which I'd rather not have Q share a birthday - yesterday was my ex's birthday, so missed that one, 28th is my uncles birthday, 29th my SIL's birthday, 31st Halloween, nov. 2nd is the day my best friend passed away several years ago (undecided if this would actually be a nice birthday for him or not) - phew! I also think DH's parents' ( who are now divorced) anniversary is in the next week. So baby, stay in for a little while yet, unless you can hit November 1st :thumbup:


----------



## acoro

Nyn said:


> wow tlh you're busy!!
> 
> Well I had a sleepless night but that's nothing new lol! And you're so right, I'm seeing signs everywhere lol!
> 
> This morning have had a couple of contractions that have stopped me in my tracks thinking 'did I just pull a muscle?' lol. And I feel kind of sick and have had the runs too, so I hope I'm not just getting sick! argh!

Could be the start of labour!!! Your body clears itself out before the big show :winkwink:


----------



## tlh97990

the last few nights i have been having dreams that im not pregnant anymore and i wake up and my big ol belly is still there!!! i'm not sure if any of you has seen on the news that 11 month old baby that was supposedly stolen from her crib in the middle of the night in kansas city..well thats only about 45 minutes from where i live and its been giving me nightmares and stressing me out for when my LO is here. i personally think the parents had something to do with that little girl going missing but it has started making me worry about all the bad things and people in the world!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow...so much to catch up on!! 

Congrats Dawnann!! SHes gorgoues!!

Congrats Abi...saw the pics on Faccie...what a cutie!!

All these babies being born makes me so broody!!

wtt...glad you had a good shower! 

Huggles...your nursery is fab~~ I love the colors and the decal!!

Sheryl, excellent recon!! Thanks for all the updates! Can't believe how many early babies there are...

still hoping to be early...but think she won't be here before 39 weeks.


----------



## mummapie

happy full term babyhopes! i love the watermelon baby haha.
Good luck for your c-sec alybel just incase i dont get to say it before!
I do wonder where all the boys are, but when we were all finding out the sex we were thinking the same! Maybe boys are just lazy.
I saw your maternity pics on fb Andrea, you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Ashley!

Happy full term Babyhopes, love the watermelon pics, lol


----------



## MummyCat

Tish5478 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. We went to an all day antenatal class a few weeks back and they were really painting a bad picture of everything medicalised. But actually, when you think about it, sometimes those options are what are safest for the delivery of our babies and actually it's sometimes better to be near them and so less of a panic/emergency if you do need them! I had a look around the L&D and I really liked it and I've heard nothing but good reports about the care you receive there. And of course, the added bonus is how wonderful the NICU is (but I really hope you won't need to see that side of it!).
> 
> Hope those niggles turn into something soon for you - so so exciting! :hugs:

Well I suppose some people would argue that safest deliveries are those with less meds/doctors around. :) (Many aruguments on the BnB boards about this sort of stuff) but what people don't realise it what's perfect for one person is some sort of terror inducing hell for another! :rofl:

Thanks hun... fingers crossed we don't see the NICU this time round too! :) Keep in touch... looking forward to hear how things go for you! :hugs:



Ashley8806 said:


> I haven't been in here too much, but just wanted to announce that Hayleigh Shae is here! Here is the story with pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/776284-my-baby-girl-hayleigh-born-36w0d-pics-added.html

Huge congrats hun! :dance:


Happy Full term Babyhopes!!! :yipee:

And yes... good luck alybel!! :dance:


I went on a 3km walk today... hoping it'll do some good! 

Weighed myself again and can confirm i've put on 20lbs since pre pregnancy... I'm okay with that as I put on 37lbs when pregnant with Lottie! So hoping to lose it a bit quicker this time!


----------



## sherylb

November 3rd
Bmuir11207 :pink:
ReadyTTA inactive since September 24, 2011
Lr6686 (Listed as IR) inactive since May 10, 2011
Suri13 :angel:
Hazelnut11 inactive since April 15, 2011
Leeworthy inactive since May 5, 2011

November 4th
MRS_HJO :angel:
Bammygirl :pink:
Flake-y :blue:
Haileyhobbit (listed Haileyhobbet) inactive since July 11, 2011
Mommapaige inactive since March 14, 2011
Kiki04 :angel:
Tayna77 :blue:

November 5th
Mommytobe101 inactive since September 9, 2011
Madamebelle change to 11/10 :blue:
Mistycat :angel:
Afisppq :angel:
Lunalady :blue:
Chelsiosborn inactive since July 21, 2011

November 6
Abs522 inactive since July 23, 2011
Tinnkx :pink:

November 7
Olivetree83 :pink:
Lisanicole :blue:
Mandyloo (listed as Mandlyloo) inactive since September 20, 2011
Wanna-b-mummy :yellow:

November 8
DLA :blue:

November 9
Robenr :pink:
Pink_bow :angel:
Supermum7 :pink:

November 10 
Tititimes2 :angel:
Coco84 :angel: :angel: (twins)

November 11
Anidae :pink:
Lorcam4 :pink:
Myasmumma :blue:
Foxyredhead inactive since July 23, 2011


----------



## Michieb

WOW!!! 8 babies!! One weekend away and you miss a bunch!! Cant belive sooo many early babies!!!!
So much to catch up on - forgive me in advance if i have missed anyone!!!

Babyhopes! Congrats on being full term!!!!

K8Y - You have a beautiful daughter!! Congratulations!! Enjoy being a mom!! and hope you and baby are doing well!!

Myturnyet - Happpy Birthday and full term!! Hope you had a great weekend!!

Huggles!! Love the nursery pics!! Love the quote above the crib!! You guys did a great job!!!

Dr Gomps - Beautiful mat photos!!! You look gorgeous!! What a nice treasure to look back on!!

Repogirl - Congrats - you have a beautoful baby girl!! Hope you and baby are doing well!!

Oneway - welcome to group!! Your due date is my dads bday!! 

Babyhopes - hope you feel better!!

ABI - congrats on the baby!! hope you are doing ok!!! Glad to hear she is healthy that is what matters!!

WTT - Glad you enjoyed the shower!!

Ashley - Cute family and congrats on the baby!! Hope you are out of hosp soon!!!


Only 2 weekends left!!! ARGH!!!!
Hoping to get everything done!!! Worked on the nursery all weekend - so has all the furntiture & crib aassembled and now onto to washing /decorating!!! Soo much to do and time is flying by!!! Was on my feet a lot and paied for it at night!! :( Bump is sooo hard and tons of contractions :( I keep warning him to stay put!!!! Mommy is not ready!!! Have to buy some bottles and diapers - set up car seat as well - the list never ends!!!
I cant get comfy anymore and i get up to pee every hour! :( my back is starting to act up and i feel like its going to go out on me any minute (have a history of a bad back - and 4 herniated discs :( )

Hope everyone is feeling well and hanging in!! Cant wait to see more baby pics and have some great news!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow 8 babies :wohoo:


----------



## sherylb

November 12th
Twinkle458 :angel:
Myturnyet :blue:
Estelseren Actually not due till mid-December
Kwilson inactive since April 28, 2011
Katy1984 :blue:

November 13th
Lilbeanfolk :pink:

November 14th
Patience4Baby :angel:
Poppy666 :pink:
Sam_star :pink:
TadpoleandI inactive since May 19, 2011
Jengalley inactive since September 7, 2011

November 15th 
Andipandi inactive since May 19, 2011
Mumsee inactive since March 30, 2011

November 16th
Maria2611 (no . in name) change to 11/6 :blue:
Saysib :angel:
1sttimearound :blue:
Chele :blue

November 17th 
Nawlinsmama :pink:
Puddycats :blue:
WTT &#61514; :blue:

November 18th
Alce inactive since April 16, 2011
Toiatoi inactive since July 23, 2011

November 19th
Narla83 :angel:
Charliesangel inactive since March 30, 2011
Bbforme :blue:
Twinbabymomma inactive since May 4, 2011
Southampton35 inactive since June 18, 2011


----------



## Nyn

Sheryl thanks so much for all these updates!!! you must really hate football :rofl: 

giving me something to do as well! :)


----------



## Huggles

wow michieb - 4 herniated discs! Ouch! Fx'd your back doesn't let you down!
And yay for getting the crib and furniture all put together etc. Good luck on the washing and decorating!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Full Term, babyhopes! 
Thanks for all the updates, Sheryl! 
i can't catch up with this thread! :lol:

Anyway... just got back from the doctor. BP is good. GBS did come back positive but oh well, i'll get Antibiotics when i am admitted, blood drawn to check my iron levels. 
Anyway, Baby's HB is 135bpm Belly measures 36 weeks. She guesses Baby to be about 5-6 lbs, upper 5 to lower 6 lol so not too big. I gained 33lbs in total so far and am a good one cm dilated
Next appt. is next week. :)


----------



## Huggles

sounds like a good app wtt :thumbup:
Sorry about the GBS.


----------



## Nyn

michieb hope your back feels better hun, that sounds bad! :hugs:

wtt - glad everything's going well!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Feeling super grumpy after my appt this morning. Still not at all dilated, 50% effaced, -2 station - all the exact same as last week. I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow, so wasn't really expecting much, but was hoping for at least some progress in one measurement or another since last weeks appt...

And to top it off I gained 4 pounds in a week. How is that even possible!?? I went to the gym four times last week and didn't eat any differently....so thats 40 pounds total and put me up to 200lbs exactly which I've been dreading, so just...grrrrr. Feeling like a whale and unsure how I'll make it 5 more weeks if it turns out that way. 

Okay, rant over, sorry guys!


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: Robin


----------



## sherylb

DH had to get a full physical including bloodwork for his new job. So far he has high blood pressure, cholesterol and triglycerides. Time for some diet changes. It's too bad in some ways because I was really enjoying having breakfast tacos when I couldn't figure out anything else.

And no football today. Just bored and avoiding housework.

I'm very sad about how many :angel:s we have had that we didn't know about until I started this project.


----------



## notjustyet

Aww Robin, sorry you had such a crappy appointment. Don't stress about the weight gain, as they say 9 months on 9 months off and we've already decided we'll be having a November Mums weight loss thread!


----------



## WannabemomV

Holy- I don't check this thread all weekend and I come back on to 8 BABIES BORN! Wow- Congrats. 
I am finished work Friday- Can't wait,. This carpal tunnel is Killing me at work these days. And sitting upright in a chair all day hurts. I would like to be home for a week to get everything done around the house- Then the baby can come. I think I will go crazy if I go over my due date. Especially since my uterus is was measuring 39 weeks at 35..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

notjustyet said:


> Aww Robin, sorry you had such a crappy appointment. Don't stress about the weight gain, as they say 9 months on 9 months off and we've already decided we'll be having a November Mums weight loss thread!

Thanks Ali! I will soooo be a part of that group, looking forward to losing the weight already!


----------



## Nyn

Aw MrsAJ I know how you feel :hugs: when I had my cervix checked last week I was SURE she would say I'd progressed after having all those contractions, but just the same as before! frustrating!

sheryl - I agree, I was a little taken aback at how many :angel: there were :( so sad.

wannabemom - hope bubs cooperates and comes when you want! Mine certainly isn't cooperating lol! looks like her birthday will be right next to ds2's grrr! as long as it's not the same day it's ok I guess!

Been having more contractions on and off today... grrr for prodromal labor!


----------



## tlh97990

mrs aj i also gained 3 lbs since my appointment last week and feel like ive eaten less this past week than i have previously. i hit 200 lbs and was devastated so im def. looking forward to the weight loss thread!!

i also had a disappointing appointment today. my doctor is out of town all week so i saw one of his associates. she was nice but i didnt really like her too much she checked my cervix but wouldnt tell me anything about being dilated or thinned but said the cervix is very soft. two weeks ago my doctor told me i was a cm dilated and 50% thinned so im kinda bummed i didnt get any numbers this time. then i find out my doctor wont be in the office until next wednesday and wednesdays arent good days for me to go to the doctor due to work and he wont be back in the office until the following monday. so they told me i can either see the lady i seen today next monday or wait two weeks to see him which is after my due date so im slightly annoyed. i made an appointment with his associate for monday but i might change it to wednesday during my lunch break or something because he can at least talk to me about inductions and what not since that will be my due date and she already said i have to wait to talk to him about sweeps or anything!


----------



## sherylb

I'm sure I will be 2 again when I go Wednesday. I about passed out when he told me I was 2 since that was the first time I was checked.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm so glad you don't get weighed at appointments in the UK - I've not been weighed since 12 weeks, I think I'd get so depressed if they told me how much I was gaining each week/ each appointment. They just measure my bump and check urine/ blood pressure, and as that's on target they're not worried. I'm just going to weigh myself after I've had the baby and try and lose from there xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. just back from and emergency doctors appt. i have been having contractions. he checked my cervix im still closed but im softer than 5 days ago. i gained 4 lbs since than and he said i only had on contraction which i kno i had more than that i dont think the stupid nurse had the montior in right spot. still having contractions. doctor told me if they get worse to go to the hospital so Aaryella might b making an apperance here soon!!


----------



## sherylb

Amanda be sure you are drinking lots of water. Dehydration causes contractions. So does cinnamon.  An IV stopped my contractions last week.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'll second what Sheryl said, you really need to drink a ridiculous amount of water to stay hydrated when you're pregnant.


----------



## bbygurl719

im always drink fluids and dont eat cinniomin!


----------



## sherylb

I wish I could have my precious cinnamon. Next week hubby will let me have it again.


----------



## DrGomps

robin, sorry about the frustrating appt...still have time though for things to progress...the weight gain always gets me down!! :hugs:

TLH..sorry for the disappointing appt. Dr's never want to give us info it seems...

Rachel...its not fair that they don't weigh you over there...


----------



## wtt :)

ooh i love cinnamon!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cinnamon causes contractions? My nan makes these cakes called rock cakes that have lots of cinnamon in... I've been eating them all the way through my pregnancy... oopS!!


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, when I made cinnamon pancakes the first time DH and I were discussing because I told him I know there are some health benefits but I am not sure what they are. So I looked them up and one of the main drawbacks is that doctors use cinnamon to start and regulate contractions. Since I am already started he doesn't want me to take any chances.


----------



## pip7890

That's interesting about the cinnamon. 

I've had two really powerful "stop dead in your tracks and feels like your innards are being ripped out" Braxton Hicks today. First time I had to hold onto my son in the car park and breathe through it. The second time was in the kitchen and OH rubbed my back until it passed. I don't think WB is going to wait to be induced!

Pip x


----------



## abi17

Wow 8 babies that's incredible. Have we had any boys yet or are they all girls? I hoping to be out of hospital tomorrow and back at home recovering. I'm very sore today but I prob it doesn't help iv fed constantly since she was born, I gave her a formula bottle earlier just incase she wasn't getting any actual goodness and just nossling instead. The paediatricians recommended for me too do this as her temperature was decreasing slightly. Ever since that feed she's been a perfect baby and have managed two hours sleep, I know it doesn't sound much but I literally have had her attached all day so couldn't sleep. I feel human again lol 
I can't believe all the angel babies this makes me really sad too read, rip little ones. 
Great news for those having contractions or any signs I can't wait too see who's next  
And oh yer iv lost a stone in weight already so I'm back too my pre pregnancy weight and hopefully will lose more as I'm still very swollen and I'm still only producing colostrum and little bits of milk 
Doctors aren't concerned with my losing a stone apparently completely normal with such a small baby xxxx


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 36 weeks, pip! :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

just back from hospital. i am having contractions as sheryl said from being dehydrated. the gave me lots of water they slowed down but didnt stop. they had me wake around for an hour to see if i would diliate but have not dialated but am soft!! they gave me some medicine to help make me comfy and it could take them away all together if it doesnt help at all means im more than likely in labor so only time will tell... im going to try and get some rest now but as of right now im still contracting!!


----------



## sherylb

Only an IV of fluids stopped mine. Drinking water made them worse.


----------



## Huggles

sorry about the disappointing/frustrating appointments mrsaj and tlh, and sorry you also haven't progressed nyn :hugs:

sheryl - bummer about your hubby's blood results, and yes, it is very sad seeing all those :angel:

wannabemom - yay for finishing work this fri - that's when i finish tto! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

hope the contractions stop for you bbygurl, and that you get rehydrated. So frustrating that the first dr you saw didn't take you seriously :hugs:

pip - happy 36 weeks! Hectic about those 2 really strong bh!

Abi - yay for the weight loss and glad baby is doing well :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: to Robin and TLH! Hopefully next appointment there will be loads of change! It's the very frustrating bit about pregnancy and women being different.. .some ladies have a closed long cervix and 24 hours later are having a baby and others are dilated and soft for weeks! :grr: 

Yeah, we don't get weighed here in the UK... in my first pregnancy I relished that fact and probably didn't pay as much attention as I should have and put on 37lb... this pregnancy I weighed myself weekly (or there abouts) and only put on 20lbs! I've not been that careful either... if I felt like chocolate I'd have it! :rofl: 

Abi... :hugs: thinking of you hun! :yipee: for the weight loss already! Best feeling ever is standing on the scales a day or two after having the baby! :rofl: just don't look in the mirror! :rofl: cos even though you weigh less, you still look pregnant... until that uterus has time to contract, which can take 6 weeks! 

Happy 36 weeks Pip... I hope WB hangs on in there for at least another week! :hugs:

Bby... hope they are looking after you hun! :flower:

I'm down to 4 days till due date!!! Having loads and loads of niggles which are very frustrating, they give me false hope that something is happening and then nothing does! :dohh:


----------



## Tish5478

So I had my first sweep last night as they are predicting bubba to be on the large side! :wacko: It didn't hurt anywhere near as much as I thought it would - don't get me wrong, it wasn't nice but I managed to get through it!! Having not had many niggles at all, I was surprised to find that I'm already 50% effaced and dilated 1-2cm and the cervix has moved forwards. Mind you the head is still high apparently so lots of ball bouncing and walking up stairs sideways for me today!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey.. im still very sore and having contractions and very tired so going to try to get some more sleep!


----------



## wtt :)

:sleep: well :)


----------



## tlh97990

so does everyone have definite contractions when in active labor? last night i was having extremely bad menstrual cramps that wrapped around to my back and was super nauseous and people told me to call the doctor but of course i didnt and im still a little crampy today but not as bad as last night. i just keep looking for contractions and aint seeing them!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hope you're getting some rest Amanda, keep us posted!

And 37 weeks for me today, full term, woo hoo! Any time now baby, I'm ready!


----------



## Michieb

Happy Full Term Mrs AJ!! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh, I think once you're in active labor you should have definite contracting, although menstrual cramping could be the start of something...although this is my first so I don't really know!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Full Term, Robin! 
I think i have felt my first ever contraction about an hour ago. Now Baby is hiccuping :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Happy Full Term Robin!!

TLH..sounds promising about the menstrual cramps!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term MrsAJ!!! :wohoo:

tlh - the cramps you're feeling could very well be the start of things!

hope you get some rest bbygurl!


----------



## tlh97990

every time i feel anything my mom is like go to the hospital i dont think she understands babies dont just pop out at the first weird movement. she hasnt been in labor in 25 years with my older sister i was a planned csection so she has no idea what shes talking about but she tries!!


----------



## fides

WHOAH! Don't come online for a few days, and come back to EIGHT babies!!! What a weekend, eh?! HUGE CONGRATS to all the new mums - hope all your lil' ones are doing well, and that you ladies are recovering well! :happydance:

MrsAJ, happy full term!!


----------



## fides

oh, and we have ONE WEEK left until NOVEMBER!! :yipee:


----------



## Huggles

:wohoo:


----------



## WannabemomV

Happy Full Term Robin! I can remember when you got you BFP! Crazy~


----------



## wtt :)

:headspin:


----------



## sherylb

And number 9 goes to -- 1sttimearound!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ober-baby-raydens-birth-story-over-flash.html


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks, Fides! 

Congrats 1sttimearound!!


----------



## Huggles

congrats 1sttimeround!!! :yipee:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey. yes i got some more rest im still feeling very crampy and im so sore i feel like im going to explode :(. i kno its still a tiny bit early but im ready for her to come now i hurt so bad. its not that im over being pregnant but over how much i hurt. havent been awake very long so dunno if im still contracting!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats 1sttimearound!! 1st boy for teh group i assume!! :) Hope all is well and glad you are home!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

WannabemomV said:


> Happy Full Term Robin! I can remember when you got you BFP! Crazy~

I know, and you got yours just a few days later! :happydance: And now it's almost November!!!!

and big congrats to 1sttimearound!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations 1sttimearound!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well after not feeling baby at all for a few hours, despite ice cold drinks and lying on my side I finally gave in and went to L&D. After an hour on the monitor his hb looked good but still no movements so then sent me for a full biophysical profile. Baby looked perfect and scored 8 out of 8, so that is great news!! I still wasn't feeling any movements, but it looked like he just had turned and was facing in such a way that I couldn't feel him as well. I have felt him a bit since, and the movements are definitely in a different spot than they have been for the past few weeks. I'm hoping he moves a bit so I can feel him more, otherwise I have to go back to l&d every few days to be monitored. 

But the good news is that baby looks great and seems to be doing just fine, despite stressing out his mommy. :)


----------



## notjustyet

Oh Robin I bet that was scary :hugs: glad baby is ok though. Hopefully he's just getting into a good position for birth now.

Congrats 1sttimearound!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Phew Robin! Thank goodness all is well! Happy 37 weeks too :dance:

Bby... take it easy hun and hope you see your little one soon! 

Congrats to 1sttimearound! :dance: :dance: 

Bring on the babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D x


----------



## Huggles

That must have been scary MrsAJ! really glad to hear that baby is doing well though :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

notjustyet said:


> Oh Robin I bet that was scary :hugs: glad baby is ok though. Hopefully he's just getting into a good position for birth now.

This is exactly what I am hoping! I definitely feel like he has dropped more, even in the past 24 hours, so I am hoping that has something to do with it.


----------



## Nyn

MrsAJ that must have been scary hun! :hugs: but so glad everything's ok!

I've been having contractions on and off all day and lower back pain... things are slowly happening.. I'd forgotten how frustrating it is not knowing if and when things are going to happen!

:happydance: 39 Weeks!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 39 weeks Nyn and Fides!

Nyn, hopefully the contractions are the start of something!!


----------



## DrGomps

Robin, glad your LO is doing okay. Shame he is scaring mommy. 

Happy 39 weeks Nyn and Fides.


----------



## MummyCat

Happy 39 weeks Nyn and Fides! :dance: 

Fab about the contractions Nyn!!! :yipee:


----------



## pip7890

Happy 39w Nyn and Fides!

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks, Nyn! Hopefully the contractions are the start of something for you! :D


----------



## Nyn

and Happy 39 Weeks Fides!! :happydance:

yey for prodromal labor! x


----------



## sherylb

Maternity Photo Album


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great pictures Sheryl, you look fantastic!


----------



## tlh97990

glad baby is doing well mrs aj...i also spent a portion of my day in the hospital!! my liner was quite a bit wetter than normal days discharge and i was having pelvic pain so my doctor told me to go to the hospital. they thought it was my water broke but it wasnt just left over blood from my cervix check yesterday which made no sense to me. my contractions were 1-6 minutes apart but were irregular so they sent me home. im slightly relieved i wasnt in labor because i really want my doctor to deliver her and he wont be back until my due date next wednesday so hopefully she hangs on a little longer!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Tlh, I hope baby cooperates for you and stays put until your Dr is back in town! :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

wow a few days off and i had 10 pages to go through.

Sounds like many of you have the start of great things to come, wish you all the best of luck and that all of your labors go smoothly.

AFM, me and kyleigh are doing great, we are home and recovering smoothly. Only bad part is, I don't know if it's from the c-section or what but since she has been born i have gained almost 10 pounds these last 4 days and am swollen like a water buffalo, like seriously i have no ankles or knees what so ever!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

repogirl - i remember the same thing happening with my cousin - she swelled up enormously after the birth. But it all went down a few days later. I think they said it had something to do with the hormones and was normal?

Yay for being home!

Happy 39 week nyn and fides! :happydance:
And yipee for contractions nyn! :yipee:

sheryl - great pics! :thumbup:

tlh - hope baby waits untiil your dr is back in town. Must be so frustrating/annoying/nerve-wracking knowing that the dr is away right when you might go into labour and give birth! (of course there's always a back-up, but one wants their own dr at a time like this!) :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Sheryl you look amazing hun!

repo - glad everything is well with you and Kyleigh! got any more pics? :happydance:

tlh hope bubs hangs in there hun!

I had the odd contraction during the night, but nothing to write home about. Same now... gonna go for a walk in an hour or so and see if that helps! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Sheryl... you look gorgeous! Stunning neat bump too! :cloud9: 

Nyn... :hugs: hope the walk gets things going! I had some regular contractions last night and now nothing! More walking for me too! :dohh:

TLH.. hope you're okay chick! :flower: 

Happy 39 weeks to Andrea and Joey!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Morning! 
i woke up having contractions last night.they werent anything like the stupid contractions i had before they were def braxton hicks.
they really hurt it travelled all up my sides as well.lost bit ore plug as well.

i completely freaked out :argh: i didnt relise how scared i was until i felt them last night.im not ready yet! :cry: i need at least two more weeks!


----------



## notjustyet

Sheryl those pictures are stunning! Makes me miss the bump!


----------



## Tish5478

Last night sounds like THE night for the contractions as I too woke having irregular ones at several points throughout the night and started losing my plug! :happydance:

Now.......nothing!!! :dohh:

Oh well, another day of pottering and bouncing on that ball!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. woke up this morning with contractions again. gunna wait a lil while and see what happens but if they get worse like they did the other day ill b going back to the hospital. and this time i kno im not dehydrated since all ive been drink is water OH wont let me have anything else. beside yesterday i treated my self to a small yahoo. well keep u posted!!


----------



## Huggles

good luck bbygurl :hugs:


----------



## Michieb

Great pics Sheryl! you look great!! Repogirl i had the swelling after i had my daughter - it went away within 2 days - you should be ok - hope you feel better!!
Yay for everyone's body getting ready!!! Hope that everyone is feeling well :)
Happy hump day!!


----------



## tlh97990

everyone is having contractions!!! i think ive been having them for a few weeks and didnt know it was contractions until yesterday when they monitored me and showed me the screen that showed my contractions. my menstrual cramps are def contractions!


----------



## Huggles

yay for definite contractions tlh!


----------



## qwk

phew trying to play catch up - i read most of the posts on my phone throughout the day but hate trying to type out my own replies on the phone!! had to add the bolding in my post just to help me keep up with all you ladies! :haha:

*tish *- could still be the start of something, right? plug loss after the sweep and all that :) good luck today getting things going!

congrats on full term *Mrs. AJ*!! so sorry you had to go through the movement scare yesterday though :hugs: glad all was well!

and congrats on 39 weeks *Fides*, *Dr. G, and Nyn*!!! (hopefully didn't miss anyone... oh yes, me too, 38 weeks today! :dance:)

also congrats to *1sttimearound*, though I'm not sure I know her :haha: !! yay for babies :D

*repo *you look great! love the pic with the baby, hard to believe how tiny they are at first :) i think the post-delivery swelling is pretty normal, have seen friends go through it after c-sections or anytime they had to be on an IV during delivery, i'm sure it will go away soon :)

*bbygurl *- sounds like you have been having a time of it! hope your contractions either chill out, or progress toward the arrival of your baby since you are so nearly full term!!

*tlh *& *nyn *and anyone else I missed - likewise hope the contractions either die down or lead somewhere (though for tlh, not until doctor returns hehe)! those contractions sound really frustrating :(

*mummycat *- hope you are hanging in there too! think you'll hold out for a november baby? ;) at least it seems more likely that your parents will be around, you were wanting a slightly later "arrival," right?

afm i still have zero signs of anything haha. no plug loss, no "show," no contractions that i am aware of. either i have no clue what they feel like or nothing is happening! which is ok really. i do really want a november birth (we are all at scorpio though now, for any other astrology nerds :) - which i am excited about. my DH and I are both pisces so I'd hoped for a water-sign baby :haha:). i had a premonition months ago, out of the blue, that he'd be born november 1st. but really, who knows? :shrug:

also work has kind of lightened up suddenly due to 1) the fact that i worked hard this weekend to make a deadline and 2) some fortuitous shifting of court deadlines/schedules :D while i'm not super excited about working at the moment, i think it does keep my mind occupied so i don't think about when i'm going to go into labor very much!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 38 weeks qwk!


----------



## DrGomps

Tish..hopefully the sweep gets things going for you..

nyn...hopefully the contractions get stronger and more painful!! :haha: 

TLH...hopefully baby can hang on for your actual doctor next week..

babyhopes...awe, I understand your fear...though I am READY for my baby!! Hopefully yours stays in a bit longer...

bby, hopefully the contractions worsen or stop. though I think your LO is going to be early.

qwk...glad you have deadlines to keep you busy...happy 38 weeks!! And I am sure Q will come when he's ready... 


AFM...I had my Dr's appt this morning..she did an exam and I am 50% effaced, 2cms dilated and she gave me a sweep...OUCH!! (though so happy she did). She said baby wasn't engaged yet...:( But now am bleeding a lot...which I think is normal....but do you ladies know?? Fx'ed this gets something started...


----------



## Huggles

fx'd the sweep gets things going for you dr gomps!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, lots of contractions last night! I had a couple of painful contractions as well, but nothing this morning. 

Happy 39 weeks Andrea and Joey!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

the midwife appt----well where do i start! :hissy: there talking more scans and induction now :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

babyhopes2010 said:


> the midwife appt----well where do i start! :hissy: there talking more scans and induction now :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to my normal mw appt(yet a different mw)

measured my baby felt baby and i saw she put on my notes FREE??? no engaged or anything huh?!

anyway i measuring 43cm.had scan last week baby est 8lb 4oz.!
she felt my tummy and said when are they inducing u.i said they arent.she looked very puzzled!:wacko:
She called up hosp to request another scan and consultant appt.she feels they should induce me asap as the baby and fluid feels so big shes worried if she doesnt call hosp it counld result in csection as the baby might not fit into pelvis properly!

argh why cant i have some consistantcey!:hissy:


----------



## Tish5478

DrGomps said:


> Tish..hopefully the sweep gets things going for you..
> 
> nyn...hopefully the contractions get stronger and more painful!! :haha:
> 
> TLH...hopefully baby can hang on for your actual doctor next week..
> 
> babyhopes...awe, I understand your fear...though I am READY for my baby!! Hopefully yours stays in a bit longer...
> 
> bby, hopefully the contractions worsen or stop. though I think your LO is going to be early.
> 
> qwk...glad you have deadlines to keep you busy...happy 38 weeks!! And I am sure Q will come when he's ready...
> 
> 
> AFM...I had my Dr's appt this morning..she did an exam and I am 50% effaced, 2cms dilated and she gave me a sweep...OUCH!! (though so happy she did). She said baby wasn't engaged yet...:( But now am bleeding a lot...which I think is normal....but do you ladies know?? Fx'ed this gets something started...

Wow Dr G - 2cms that's fab!!!! Seems like your little one is similar to mine in the fact the head is still high but definite cervical changes - woo hoo!!! :happydance: Are you bouncing too?!!!

I had a lot of fresh bleeding after my sweep on Monday and even now, it's a little brown discharge and the show I've had is brown in colour. I believe because the sweep is stretching the cervix you can get some bleeding and in a way, it's a good thing as it means they were able to stretch the cervix properly! Good luck I really hope it works for you!!! :hugs:

Babyhopes - when have they organised another scan for you? What a nightmare!!! It's horrible the not knowing and being told different things honey - I hope they come up with a plan soon for you :hugs:

Hope everyone's contractions start amounting to something soon!!!! Mine have all stopped so have got it in my head that things aren't going to happen just yet which is fine I guess!


----------



## bbygurl719

im hoping these contractions get worse so i can have lil Aaryella here. with all of this going on my body hurts extremely bad, i feel like im going to explode, and just extremely tired. all i want to do is sleep sleep sleep!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I'm so quiet in this thread because it moves so fast I have a hard time keeping up! I do read it all the time, though, and just wanted to say how excited I am we have 9 babies already!!! I can't believe it's finally our turn!!!
:happydance:


----------



## qwk

so we FINALLY finished the nursery (was waiting on the diaper pail, which in hindsight makes very little difference:dohh:), and wanted to share the pics with you guys! i put soooo much love into this room - practically anything that could be handmade is indeed handmade - and i just adore how it has turned out. it makes me so excited to have a little Quinton to actually put in the room! :cloud9:

a few pics are attached below, and then here is a link to the rest! :) let me know if the link doesn't work, though it _should_

link to rest of pics --> https://picasaweb.google.com/113149...SRoom?authkey=Gv1sRgCIGxx63quee6VA&feat=email
 



Attached Files:







Quinton's Room 009.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 17









Quinton's Room 017.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 18









Quinton's Room 019.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 16









Quinton's Room 015.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## repogirl813

wow qwk, your nursery looks absolutely awsome, wish i had that talent my lo doesnt have her own room so i cant really do any of that fancy stuff but do still want to get a shelf and some blocks for her name to paint up and put on the shelf so she has something with her name on it.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow QWK, I am always impressed by your DIY talents! That room is awesome, I really love the colors!


----------



## babyhopes2010

qwk ur nursery is soo perfect :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

wow qwk - that room is so lovely and BIG! that chair looks so deliciously comfy! And i love how you've done his name on the wall.
Off to check out the rest of the pics now...


----------



## chloe18.

hia girls, just hought i'd drop in and say just got back from having a sweep and im 3cm's xx


----------



## k8y

amazing nursery qwk !!


----------



## k8y

chloe18. said:


> hia girls, just hought i'd drop in and say just got back from having a sweep and im 3cm's xx

oooh wont be long now :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck Chloe!


----------



## k8y

Hope everyones getting on ok. :) Looking foward to hearing more birth announcements soon. 

Piccy of my beautiful Martha all content after a mammoth feeding session ... :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

She's gorgeous k8y :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

K8y she is absolutely perfect!


----------



## tlh97990

qwk im in love with your nursery i wish i was more creative but im not :( 

good luck everyone thats had sweeps hopefully some more babies will be born.

afm im still having irregular contractions but theyre not very strong so im thinking shell hang out in there for at least a week when my doctor gets back. im going to tell my boss this afternoon that next week is going to be my last week at work whether or not the baby comes because she'll def. be coming the week after induced or not so i may get a couple days of no work or school or baby. that'd also put me off work til the week of christmas which is what i was kinda hoping for cuz id go back to work for 3 days and have a 5 day weekend with the holiday break then have 3 or 4 days of work and another long weekend for new years so i think my plan is good!!


----------



## k8y

aw thank you. first couple of days were hard, but now milk has come in she is sleeping better and seems more content in between. x


----------



## wtt :)

Amazing nursery and happy 38 (?) weeks, qwk!
Are we really all having contractions already? :lol: I had one definite one yesterday morning, then another one at night and maybe a few here and there during the night but i was half asleep and couldn't be bothered! :haha:
she is beautiful, k8y!


----------



## Huggles

good luck tlh - hope your boss agrees! (he better jolly well agree!)


----------



## tlh97990

im sure they will i figure itd be better for them to have a set day that they can tell my fill in to plan on being full time from that point on unless madelyn comes before then. i almost feel bad working when it could be any day just because if i went into labor in the middle of the night or right before work it may be harder for them to get the fill in at the office on time!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks, Dr.G!


----------



## Michieb

Great nursery QWK!! Huge room!!! I love all the handmade touches!! 
K8Y she is beautiful!!! Glad you are enjoying!!!

Hope things go well for you with your sweep dr gomps!

Babyhopes good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Tlh, I'm sure your work will be happy to agree to that, sounds like a good plan. And happy 39 weeks!


----------



## wtt :)

happy 39 weeks, tlh! Good luck. Hopefully this will turn into something productive soon! (at least by the time your doctor is back ;)) :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... QWK... that is one heck of an amazing nursery :cloud9: it's certainly a room you'd WANT to spend a lot of time in! you are so creative and talented... it really shows in the room! :thumbup: Quinton will love it! Happy 38 weeks hun! :yipee:



chloe18. said:


> hia girls, just hought i'd drop in and say just got back from having a sweep and im 3cm's xx

Good luck Chloe!!! Hope it kicks off nicely for you!! :thumbup:

Happy 39 weeks TLH! :dance:

Katie.. Martha is beautiful!!! Glad feeding is going well! xx


----------



## DrGomps

qwk...I AM IN LOVE with your nursery!! You are so talented!! I love how you did his name in needle point loops with the same fabrics you used to make the bedding and I love the colors and the goldfish on the wall...how did you do that?? I definitely would love to spend time in that nursery!! 

tlh...I still can't believe you are still working...you make me feel lazy...but I am loving some me time before she comes...but I understand wanting to maximize the time with baby.

Bby...I hope you can get some rest and things ease up. :hugs: 

Chloe...hope the sweep works..

K8y...love the pic of Martha...makes me broody!!


----------



## bbygurl719

still feeling a lil uneasy but not as bad as earlier will probably go to bed early again. i just wish i could say this is it shes comeing but i cant:(


----------



## qwk

thank you all! i totally go up there and just hang out in the glider... which btw is awesome. it was so overpriced from babies r us, but my mom generously gave it to us for our shower and my it is comfy. DH fell asleep in it the other day when he was up supposedly working on something else :haha: everything else was actually pretty cheap, it's mainly ikea (including secondhand ikea, even better) :)

dr. g - the little fish are vinyl decals i got off etsy! :) peel and stick hehe.


----------



## pip7890

Goodness this thread moves so quick!

Beautiful pics Sheryl. 

Lovely nursery Qwk.

Happy x weeks for those moving up today.

So many contractions!

AFM Here's my update from today's hospital appointment:

Endocrinologist - very happy with my bloods. Doesn't need to see me again until 8w after the birth. I will need to do another GTT at 6w post-birth.

36w growth scan - WB currently measuring around 7lb (give or take 25%); head circumference, abdomen circumference and femur length all correlate so suggests he's not adversely affected by my GD; I, however, have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/polyhydramnios/ but it appears quite mild and is probably linked to my GD.

We did get a picture but it's pretty crappy so not sure whether I'll bother posting. The sonographer was the moody bitch who normally shouts at people and I couldn't face a battle with her.

Obstetrician - decision made to induce me at 38w exactly so I'm booked in for Monday 7 November. He thinks there's a good chance I won't make it that far due to the tightenings I've been having and the partial plug loss/CM. He's told me what I have to do if my waters break before the induction because of the potential complications of the polyhydramnios. He thinks that if I do need to be induced we might be able to get away with just a membrane rupture, rather than a pessary, as he would expect my cervix to have begun dilating by 38w.

I'm feeling rather apprehensive now - it seems very real suddenly - and I must admit to bursting into tears when I heard about the polyhydramnios. It just feels like something else to worry about if you know what I mean.

:hugs: to all

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

i cant believe im still working either :haha: every day when im on my way to work i just wanna turn around to go home and lay on the couch but i dont want to spend two weeks at home and have four weeks to spend with her and recover so im trying to stretch it out as long as possible!!

so my mom is mad at me because i originally told my family i would call them after i had the baby due to not wanting to be bothered with family and stress while im in labor. well i decided id be nice and call them when i was in labor so they could take their time coming up and see us while we were still in the hospital. after yesterday thinking my water broke i called my mom on the way to the hospital and told her i was going to get checked out and would let her know if it was the real deal or a false alarm. i text her to tell her the labs take 30 mins to determine if it was amniotic fluid and i would call her after i knew. the two hours i was at the hospital she called or texted me every 5 minutes the entire time so i told her i def. wasnt calling until after the baby was here or when i was almost ready to push her out because she drove me nuts when it wasnt even the real thing. so now she says im ungrateful and now that i have my car back i dont care about anyone else. she tried saying she only called because everyone else was calling me and she didnt want me to think it was because of her when she was the only person that continuously called!!


----------



## sherylb

I'm kind of thinking it would be nice to not tell people until after after my own false labor. Family and friends were constantly texting and calling and I haven't been answering my phone for the last week because I don't want to talk to anyone except DH and my mom now.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel bad because i do want to include them since it is the first grandbaby and what not but ive tried nicely explaining i dont want to be bothered and if its that bad in false labor i can only imagine how much worse itll be in real labor!

after i hung up with my mom telling her id call after the baby is born she had her boyfriend call and leave me a voicemail saying he was cutting off my gas card (he gave me a credit card to use for 50 dollars in gas each month) and if i used it today after 5:15pm when he called he was going to report it stolen so id get in trouble with the police since i was being selfish and stubborn and dindt want to tell my mom when i go into labor. i feel like that was the perfect way to get me to call first thing when i go into labor!! its just sad to me that they are being so childish and acting like my feelings dont matter when this is the one time for me to be selfish and have things my way!


----------



## repogirl813

wow tlh i am soo sorry you are having to deal with all the drama at the end of your pregnancy when everyone should just be listening to what you want and understand your wishes at this point


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, that is not very nice of them to put that kind of stress on you a week before your due date! I understand your mom is just excited to meet her grandchild, but cutting off your gas card is just manipulative. I hope you can smooth things over with her and she understands that it is your decision who to call when you are in labor.


----------



## tlh97990

thanks i just feel like i have more important stuff to worry about right now and its their choice if they want to be like that fine by me i wony regret my actions in the end


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: tlh! that is just ridiculous behavior me thinks


----------



## tlh97990

so when i went to the hospital yesterday they said the discharge/fluid on my liner was probably just from my cervix check the day before but im still having the same fluid/discharge in my liner all day today and tonight. it is brownish and has a strong odor to it that i only notice when i go to the bathroom and i feel like my contractions are getting stronger but i really dont want to go to the hospital because the nurses hurt me when they check my cervix and all they did when i was there yesterday was to see if it was amniotic fluid or urine and it wasnt either so they just discharged me instead of figuring out what it is. is that kind of discharge normal this far in pregnancy or could it be some type of infection? i havent had sex in months so i know its not anything due to that


----------



## alybel

tlh - I can't help sorry, I don't have any discharge in this or any previous pregnancy so can't comment on that. If you are worried though I would get it checked out, the midwives at my hospital always say it is better to come in if anything is concerning.

I had my last OB appointment today. My c-section is booked for Tuesday and the 2nd OB, anaesthetist and paediatrician are all booked in ready to go :) Just wish it were tomorrow but I do have my daughter's 5th birthday party on Sunday so I am sure that will pass the time a little 

Hope all the contractions that are being felt speed up and some more babies are born :D


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: 

Oh Pip...Hope WB stays put until 38 weeks... not long to wait! 

TLH...that's just crazy! :growlmad: your family should be more understanding for goodness sake! I hope the discharge eases! :hugs:

No news here... just more contractions in the night that peak about 2am and then slowly ease off and by the morning... gone! :(


----------



## tanni78

Qwk you're nursery is fab, so unique and the colour scheme is lovely. It's made me really jealous that my lil one isn't gonna have his own room yet. I have decorated a corner of my room for him though lol. Well my latest update is that baby has gone pretty quiet over the last few days and my false contractions seem to have settled down. I was a bit disapointed but i'm trying to convince myself that it's just a calm before the storm and that he's gathering his energy for the final push. I've been measuring round my waist all through my pregnancy and from 35 weeks it hasn't got any bigger then last night i measured and i've gone up by 2 inches in a week!!!! Not sure if he's had a final growth spurt or if he's just changed positions. I woke up in the middle of the night last night and it honestly felt like he was using his hands to dig his way out of my cervix. I thought maybe it was gonna start something but i haven't had as much as a twinge today so i'm gonna go make my xmas cake and do some frantic tidying while i still can. Hope everyone's feeling ok xx


----------



## Huggles

Pip - sorry to hear about the polyhydraminos :hugs:
Great that you've got an induction date booked! Not long to go at all! :happydance:

TLH - sorry your family are being so unreasonable and childish :hugs:
That's precisely why I wasn't going to let anyone know when i go into labour - i don't want to have to deal with constant texts and phone calls. Then I mentioned that to my mom and she's like "no, but you HAVE to tell us when you go into labour". So i said but I don't want the added pressure of everyone waiting for something to happen. We haven't really spoken about it since then. I'm just really hoping it all happens during the night becuase then dh will be there to take me to the hospital (my mother also insisted that if he's not around SHE'LL be the one taking me to the hospital - despite me having already made other plans), and also it will give us a reason for not letting anyone know that labour has started - it's bad manners to phone/text people after about 9 or 10pm. So i'm really hoping that's how it goes and then we have a good excuse without hurting anyone's feelings.



tlh97990 said:


> so when i went to the hospital yesterday they said the discharge/fluid on my liner was probably just from my cervix check the day before but im still having the same fluid/discharge in my liner all day today and tonight. it is brownish and has a strong odor to it that i only notice when i go to the bathroom and i feel like my contractions are getting stronger but i really dont want to go to the hospital because the nurses hurt me when they check my cervix and all they did when i was there yesterday was to see if it was amniotic fluid or urine and it wasnt either so they just discharged me instead of figuring out what it is. is that kind of discharge normal this far in pregnancy or could it be some type of infection? i havent had sex in months so i know its not anything due to that

I think some discharge, possibly brown tinged, might be normal, indicating the cervix is dilating. But there definitely shouldn't be a strong odour - that usually indicates some sort of infection. I think, as much as you don't want to, it might be better to go and get it checked. just to be on the safe side.


Alybel - oh wow, not long to go at all! so exciting! :yipee:


AFM - 36 weeks today! Just one more week until full term and the stitch comes out!!! :wohoo:
Anything can happen at any time after that! And i doubt very much that i'll be waiting more than 3-4 days once the stitch is out. He may prove me wrong - dr says i might still walk around for another week or even 2, but based on how things feel now, I think this little man is ready to meet his mommy and i'm definitley ready to meet him!


----------



## qwk

T lh - ugh, sounds like blackmail! :dohh: nothing like blackmailing a pregnant chick! Maybe there's a compromise in there somewhere? Like, I will tell you I am in labor and I/DH will send you updates every X amount of time, but you cannot text or call until at least that amount of time has passed.... Or something.

Huggles - happy 36 weeks! :dance: not long now!

tanni - i had a similar experience with my bump making "great strides" in the measurement department hehe. up 2 inches last week, 1 in this week! i think it's the "dropping," as baby tilts out farther!

Afm, I think I finally felt something last night! Like maybe a contraction or two, followed by what has felt more or less like menstrual cramps. Exciting! Though I still couldn't say for sure, but it was definitely different!


----------



## Huggles

exciting qwk! Fx'd it's the start of labour for you!

I told dh that if he has to let people know that i'm in labour, he can tell his and my parents ONLY, no one else. And if they start calling/texting for updates then he must switch his phone off. He can switch it on once every couple of hours to send a new update if he wants, but he must switch it off inbetween as i don't want to have to deal with constant sms's/calls coming through.


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, I feel like your family is being very manipulative and unreasonable. :hugs: The discharge could be plug loss...which is a sign of effacing/dilation. I have been having quite a bit of bleeding/discharge from my sweep and it has an odd smell...not an infection smell..but different...think its your plug hun...which is a good sign but not necessary to go to the Dr. 

Yay Qwk for feeling some contractions!!

Huggles, yay for 36 weeks!! ANd a week from removing the stitch...I bet you will be a mum before me. :(


----------



## wtt :)

exciting, qwk!! 

Spreading some labor :dust: all over this thread :D

Happy Full Term to me! :wohoo: Let the bouncing begin!! :lol: 

Happy 36 weeks, Huggles!


----------



## Nyn

qwk wow hun your nursery looks AMAZING!!!

K8y - Martha is gorgeous hun!! she looks so happy and relaxed! :)

happy 39 weeks drgomps & tlh!!! :happydance:

pip - wow exciting that you have a set time in mind now to work towards!! not long till you meet your LO!!!

tlh sorry your mum's giving you a hard time :(

I'll text my immediate family if I have time to let them know I'm in labor and will call everyone straight after :) Friends will all get a text :)

Happy 36 Weeks Huggles!!! :happydance:

Happy Full term WTT!!!! :happydance:

And lots and lots of labor :dust: to EVERYONE!!!!

So exciting all these contractions!!!

I've got a mw appointment tomorrow so going to ask for a sweep :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

qwk said:


> T lh - ugh, sounds like blackmail! :dohh: nothing like blackmailing a pregnant chick! Maybe there's a compromise in there somewhere? Like, I will tell you I am in labor and I/DH will send you updates every X amount of time, but you cannot text or call until at least that amount of time has passed.... Or something.
> 
> Huggles - happy 36 weeks! :dance: not long now!
> 
> tanni - i had a similar experience with my bump making "great strides" in the measurement department hehe. up 2 inches last week, 1 in this week! i think it's the "dropping," as baby tilts out farther!
> 
> Afm, I think I finally felt something last night! Like maybe a contraction or two, followed by what has felt more or less like menstrual cramps. Exciting! Though I still couldn't say for sure, but it was definitely different!

yeah they had their test run when i was in false labor and failed miserably! if i told her id call in a half hour shed call in 10 minutes if i told her id call in an hour shed call in 20 minutes. but blackmailing me and trying to make me feel bad isnt going to make me want to call now. right now i dont even want to talk to anyone so they better hope she stays in long enough for me to get over it :haha:



Huggles said:


> Pip - sorry to hear about the polyhydraminos :hugs:
> Great that you've got an induction date booked! Not long to go at all! :happydance:
> 
> TLH - sorry your family are being so unreasonable and childish :hugs:
> That's precisely why I wasn't going to let anyone know when i go into labour - i don't want to have to deal with constant texts and phone calls. Then I mentioned that to my mom and she's like "no, but you HAVE to tell us when you go into labour". So i said but I don't want the added pressure of everyone waiting for something to happen. We haven't really spoken about it since then. I'm just really hoping it all happens during the night becuase then dh will be there to take me to the hospital (my mother also insisted that if he's not around SHE'LL be the one taking me to the hospital - despite me having already made other plans), and also it will give us a reason for not letting anyone know that labour has started - it's bad manners to phone/text people after about 9 or 10pm. So i'm really hoping that's how it goes and then we have a good excuse without hurting anyone's feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> so when i went to the hospital yesterday they said the discharge/fluid on my liner was probably just from my cervix check the day before but im still having the same fluid/discharge in my liner all day today and tonight. it is brownish and has a strong odor to it that i only notice when i go to the bathroom and i feel like my contractions are getting stronger but i really dont want to go to the hospital because the nurses hurt me when they check my cervix and all they did when i was there yesterday was to see if it was amniotic fluid or urine and it wasnt either so they just discharged me instead of figuring out what it is. is that kind of discharge normal this far in pregnancy or could it be some type of infection? i havent had sex in months so i know its not anything due to that
> 
> I think some discharge, possibly brown tinged, might be normal, indicating the cervix is dilating. But there definitely shouldn't be a strong odour - that usually indicates some sort of infection. I think, as much as you don't want to, it might be better to go and get it checked. just to be on the safe side.
> 
> 
> Alybel - oh wow, not long to go at all! so exciting! :yipee:
> 
> 
> AFM - 36 weeks today! Just one more week until full term and the stitch comes out!!! :wohoo:
> Anything can happen at any time after that! And i doubt very much that i'll be waiting more than 3-4 days once the stitch is out. He may prove me wrong - dr says i might still walk around for another week or even 2, but based on how things feel now, I think this little man is ready to meet his mommy and i'm definitley ready to meet him!Click to expand...

im thinking ill call my doctors office this afternoon if its still like that and tell them the hospital didnt tell me what was going on just that i didnt pee myself and that it wasnt amniotic fluid but im worried it could be an infection. i know some infections are dangerous to give birth when they are active so i will keep you all posted!!

its almost the last weekend of october!!! yay for it being almost our month even though a whole bunch of babies are already here!


----------



## qwk

congrats on full-term wtt! :D

keep us posted (as I'm sure you will) on the sweep Nyn!!

we need a smiley that is bouncing on a birthing ball ;)


----------



## Michieb

Happy 36 weeks Huggles!!! 
Happy 39 weeks drgomps & tlh!!! 
Nyn Goodluck on your appt!
Happy full term WTT!!
PIp hope baby hangs in! and that you are feeling well!!
TLH sorry you are having to deal with this nonsense!! And totally feel for you - but know they are not doing anything out of bad intentions (except for the gas card thing -imo that is just childish and wrong!!)- just keep in mind they are just as excited as you - and as your mom she just loves you and is worried about you and the baby!
I know for me with my first my parents couldnt be there - and all i wanted was to have my mom there - i called her as much as i could inbetween the pain - everyone else just called hubby - 18 hours of agonizing labor and then an emerency c section - i called her constantly - and everytime i did i could hear the concern and worry in her voice - but just to hear her voice made me feel better - and i know her when she heard mine it made her feel better - my dad has been sick and when he goes into the hospital i call constantly - i know it gets annoying as there arent updates often - but but it hard to not be there - i hang up and already within 5 mins i just have the urge to call again!!
So anyways long story short - i know everyone has their own idea of what the perfect birth is - but keep in mind your parents loove you and worry about you - and always want to be there for their lil baby (no matter how old we are - we'll alwys be our parents lil baby :0) )

As for me - did 3 loads of laundry for baby last night (hopefully only 2 more to go!!) Washed all his clothes - sheets - blankets - hats - mittens - socks - etc
Hopefully will get more done this week! Have had to come to the realization probably wont get to decorate the nursery in time :( which makes me quite sad - cause for my daughter i was ready 3 mos in advance :( But doing what i can! Crib is all set!
Going to dr this afternoon! Hoepfully all goes well! 38 weeks tomorrow for me! 2 weekends to go!!

Hope everyoe is doing good!! Hang in!! 4 more days till November!!!! yahoo!!

BTW who is the tenth baby? Did i miss ssomething?


----------



## sherylb

bmuir11207 - Addison Renee - Born 26th October is the last one listed. Not sure who that is.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks sheryl - i was also wondering.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy full term wtt and 36 weeks huggles!! Alybel, your section is sooooo close, yay! And happy 5th bday to your daughter! 

And a big thanks to Sheryl and Nyn for keeping up to date on all the births and keeping the thread updated - so exciting to see all the births!

AFM had regular BH every 4-5 minutes for about 2 hours last night, more annoying than anything, then they stopped. Then was awakened by one painful contraction in the middle of the night - just one! I'm hoping I at least have some dilation to show for it at my next appt.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks ladies. You're the best :flower:

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

Michieb said:


> I know for me with my first my parents couldnt be there - and all i wanted was to have my mom there - i called her as much as i could inbetween the pain - everyone else just called hubby - 18 hours of agonizing labor and then an emerency c section - i called her constantly - and everytime i did i could hear the concern and worry in her voice - but just to hear her voice made me feel better - and i know her when she heard mine it made her feel better - my dad has been sick and when he goes into the hospital i call constantly - i know it gets annoying as there arent updates often - but but it hard to not be there - i hang up and already within 5 mins i just have the urge to call again!!
> So anyways long story short - i know everyone has their own idea of what the perfect birth is - but keep in mind your parents loove you and worry about you - and always want to be there for their lil baby (no matter how old we are - we'll alwys be our parents lil baby :0) )

my mom can't make it due to her health condition (she lives in Europe) so she bought DH and i smartphones so we could skype during labor if i felt the need and to keep her updated too of course :)


----------



## sherylb

I am trying to finish going thru the list and already have 5 babies to add to our birth count!!


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like things might be starting to happen for you MrsAJ! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

i've been having contractions constantly the last few days but only a few have been painful the rest are kinda just distracting.

last night before bed i had a moody pregnant breakdown and was mad at OH for no apparent reason honestly. well i had a dream that he got kidnapped then had another dream that he got shot and i was thinking i shouldnt go to bed mad at him anymore obviously :haha: then i had a dream that i put the baby in her crib and it collapsed because i didnt put it together properly so now im slightly worried OH said he'll make sure i put it together correctly and well put 10 pounds of something in it before the baby to make me feel better


----------



## sherylb

Angelashope move to November 13th :yellow:
November 1st
Ds0910 :angel:
Madmax :angel: (lost November baby, due in February)
*AJraye &#8211; baby born 10/24/2011 Rylie Madison *
Anjail96 inactive since March 30, 2011
ACMB060609 inactive since July 10, 2011
November 2nd
*JK28 suspected  born*
November 4th 
Flake-y move to November 1st 
*Tayna77-- Jack born 10/15/2011*
November 5th
Add a . to the end of Chloe18	
*LunaLady -- Rhyko Oliver born September 20*
November 6th
Maria2611 needs one more :
November 8th
*MrsLQ -- Zachary born 10/25/2011*
November 14th
Sam_Star inactive since June 29, 2011
November 15th
Please add space after Mrs. In Mrs.AJ
November 20th
Please change Wannabmomv to Wannabemomv
Bree1120 :blue:
November 21st
Marialena inactive since July 28, 2011
November 22nd
Gymbaby inactive since March 21, 2011
November 23rd
Mcbumpy inactive since August 2, 2011
November 25th
Shortyluv248 inactive since April 5, 2011
Gracie10 inactive since April 15, 2011
November 26th
Gavin228 inactive since April 6, 2011
**I can&#8217;t figure out what the correct name for Nics28 is??
November 28th
Isi buttercup :pink: :pink:
Tizy :blue:
Sun. please remove .
November 29th
Kirsti :angel:
November 30th
Blaze777&#8217;s due date changed to December 8
Unsure dates: 
Marialena inactive since July 28, 2011
Butterfly8 inactive since April 26, 2011
3togo :angel:
Emmancee move to November 5th :pink:
Whizzyrocket inactive since February 24, 2011
MrsH1984 inactive since August 4, 2011
Mummy2Bexxx didn&#8217;t find anything to update for her but appears to still be active
Jeniwi inactive since August 24, 2011

Lots of people disappeared after joining our group. Not many :angel:s this time.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for doing this Sheryl. I have a TTCAL group with nowhere near as many members as this one and I know how long it can take to get it updated. 

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

If only Kristin was here to keep me busy...


----------



## qwk

sherylb said:


> If only Kristin was here to keep me busy...

hey but you are keeping busy! distraction is the best right now :thumbup:


----------



## fides

wow - no way i can catch up if i'm not on here daily, lol! hope everyone is doing well, and happy full term to wtt & sheryl!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Thanks so much Sheryl!! will get all that updated tomorrow!

Hope you ladies are having a good evening! I'm having more of the same.. random contractions here and there...am sooooo hoping that I've progressed when I get checked tomorrow!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Nyn... looking forward to hearing if you've progressed! :hugs:

hope everyone is keeping well! 

Sheryl, thanks for all the updates! Bless you! :flower: and Happy 37 Weeks :yipee:


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks for updating sheryl & nyn and happy full term, Sheryl!
Hard to keep up. Ive definitely been having more period type cramps and a lot of pressure down there!


----------



## tlh97990

some people have been quieter today than usual does that mean some babies are being born???


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Had a long day. im still having contractions but not painful ones. once in awhile is it painful. my sis-in-law is letting me borrow her pregnancy ball so starting tomorrow i will be bouncing my self crazy lol!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh and full term for me in 39 mins lol!!


----------



## sherylb

It was unusually quiet today. I think I will try to hold off checking for new babies till Monday.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term Sheryl and bbygurl!!! :wohoo:

:yipee: Last day of work for me today!!! :yipee:


----------



## pip7890

Happy full term ladies!

Enjoy your first days of maternity leave those ladies just going off. I can't believe I've been off a week already. Can't say I've missed work once!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Full term to everyone, 37 weeks for me too today :D xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy full term ladies! 

Well I am up in the middle of the night as I've been having painful contractions every 15-20 minutes for the last 3 hours...the last couple have been about 12 minutes apart. I honestly don't think there's a baby in today's forecast for me, I expect them to stop any minute, but I finally gave up and got out of bed since they were keeping me up, so hopefully DH can get some sleep at least.


----------



## Huggles

Happy 37 weeks and full term SunFlower!!! :wohoo:

Exciting stuff MrsAJ! Fx'd it develops and baby arrives soon!


----------



## Huggles

just under 4 more hours of work for me and then i'm FREE!!! :wohoo:


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning. 


feeling blah today.had regular cramps yesterday 1pm-4pm then turnt to a dull ache.
later that night i had back pain(i havent had back pain before)
woke up every hr last night and lost some what i thought was mucous plug.everytime i woke up i was literally aching all over and today im exhausted.

The back ache hasnt gone and baby seems quieter and been getting braxton hicks.ALOT!

i dont know what to think?

im going to go out for lunch with mum now!:thumbup:


----------



## qwk

Yay for maternity leave huggles!! Quite a milestone! :dance:

Mrs aj - oh sounds very promising, hope you check in soon to keep is posted!

Congrats on full term sun flower! :flower:

Babyhopes wish I had some insight but I am pretty clueless! I am sure it is something happening though!

Afm not much to report, things have been about the same as yesterday with some "action" in the evening that I am assuming relates to my cervix getting ready :) MW appointment today, but I'm pretty certain I am going to decline if she offers to check my cervix - I'm all in for as few interventions as possible during labor, I might as well get started now! :haha:


----------



## Nyn

Gutted :( Just went for my midwife appointment and her husband was there and said 'didn't she call? she's at a birth' booooo!!! I'm not mad at her - maybe she had no time, just really disappointed as I was really looking forward to it :(


----------



## myasmumma

8 days to go for me :) past few days though this heartburn just. won't. go. AWAY!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

happy full term ladies and x weeks for everyone else!!

nyn that sucks that she was in a birth during your appointment hopefully you can get in today or soon! i'm surprised that this whole pregnancy my doctor hasnt had to cancel for a birth but he did decide to take a vacation the last two weeks of my pregnancy so i guess it evens out!

nothing exciting for me but its the weekend which makes me really happy!! i have 2 hours of work today since im not going to school til after i have the baby then im shooting to work all next week and having the baby soon after. thats my plan i dont know what her plan is in there!


----------



## DrGomps

Wow...Sheryl, thanks for all the detective work!!

Happy Full Term Rachel & Amanda!! Wohoo!! Time to serve eviction notice

AFM...no baby...hope she decides to come soon...I am going a bit crazy...want my daughter!!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: to those who need them! (specially Nyn) 

My bump buddy Joey has gone off to hospital to get checked over... she's been having contractions since 3am and some as close as 5 min apart. She's due in 5 days! 2nd Nov

I was contracting this morning, 7-10 min apart. Still coming about 10 min apart but not progressing much more than that! 

I'm due tomorrow... who knows... might have a baby on it's due date! :shock:


----------



## Michieb

Happy Last day at work huggles!!! Quite jealous - I have 9 more days!!! njoy some time before the sticth comes out!!

Sheryl - Babygurl & Sunflower - Happy full term! :)

Sorry Nyn that shse missed your appt - i hope you can reschedule!!

Mrs Aj - i hope those contractions either lead to something or at least give you a break to get some rest!!!

Happy almost due date Mummy cat! Hope they lead to something!!

AFM - went to dr yestserday - he thinks Cristiano may have turned breech (heart beat was very high above my belly button) to which i said no biggie i'm having a c section - to which he quickly replied - no that means a bigger cut and harder to get baby out!! :(
Since he had been head down since 28 weeks - he ordered another US for next week - to be sure - said its hard to tell between butt & head - so we will see :\ Said baby will definitely be at least 8lbs - Carina was 8lbs 14oz - so i had asked about weight because i didnt buy any newborn clothes this time since with her i didnt use any of them - I also asked him about the contractions i am getting at night - he said thats normal - especially at night because that is when your adrenal glands stop producing (something i forgot the name) and it causes contractions - i said oh i thought it was maybe me doing too much during the day - he said no :( :)
Then he tells me hospital stay will only be 3 days! Much to my surprise as i stayed 6 days wiith my daughter! :( 

Only one more friday till he's here!!! 14 days to go!! 2 more weekends! And i am 38 weeks today!!


Happy X weeks to all!
Have a great weekend! Thank God its Fridaay!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Contractions eventually got to about 7 minutes apart for awhile...and then...stopped. Well still getting them randomly every 30-45 minutes, so not stopped entirely. Slowed down enough for me to sleep in between at least. Kind of frustrating, but I really didn't expect him to come this early anyway. I'd better be dilated some at least when they check me next week though!


----------



## pip7890

How frustrating Mrs AJ. It's all positive though as clearly everything is getting ready for action!

I saw my midwife today and she reassured me that I don't have to be confined to the house in case my waters break (because of the polyhydramnious) and that the risk of the cord dropping down into the pelvis before the baby's head is very slim. I feel so much better for that as I've arranged to meet friends tomorrow in York (about a 40 minute drive away) who are travelling from all around the country and get my hair cut and coloured on Monday on Teesside (about a 1hr 15 min drive away).

Good luck to all the ladies labouring at present.

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

i need to get my hair done, eye brows waxed, and probably a mani and pedi this weekend or monday on my day off since im sure itll be awhile before i can do any of it again


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks michieb! Happy full term sunflower & Amanda!
:hugs: Nyn! Good luck that this is the start of something for you, Robin!
Yay for the last day of work Huggles!


----------



## babyhopes2010

scan on monday and possible induction :yipee:


----------



## tlh97990

so in other countries (other than the U.S.) do they routinely induce before 39 weeks in non emergency situations? Ive done a lot of research and talked to multiple doctors and everything has said it isnt safe to induce before 39 weeks unless theres something wrong with the mom/baby that cannot hold out to 39 weeks


----------



## Sun_Flower

As far as I'm aware they don't routinely induce in the UK unless its medically needed or past 40 weeks... I could be wrong though xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

they dont routinely induce atall in uk.mine would be for medically reasons baby is measuring 4weeks ahead and weighed 8lb4 a few weeks ago.iv also got polyhydronies as well.
im 38 weeks monday so they may book a date for the end of the week or next week.


----------



## fides

huggles, congrats on mat leave! 

sun, happy full term!!

michie, happy 38 weeks!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck babyhopes!


----------



## fides

oh, my! i just looked at that chart that was posted in here recently about the odds of delivery by different days, and where i am today just went over 25%!!! That means 1 in 4 women with my due date have already gone into labor spontaneously - YIKES!! :argh:

thanks again to whoever posted this link for us (was it qwk?)


----------



## pip7890

I'm getting induced at 38w exactly (on 7 November) because of my GD combined with my leaky heart valve and age (40). My son was born naturally at 38w2d so for me 38w doesn't feel too early. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

that's 10 days away - are you ready? :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Sorry your mw app was cancelled nyn :hugs:

wow tlh - very impressed that you're still planning to work for another week! 

Fx'd your baby arrives soon drgomps!

Mummycat - hope baby arrives on his/her due date! Would be very cool!

michieb - fx'd baby hasn't turned breech, or that he turns around again soon. If he is breech - you could try reflexology or hypnotherapy or acupuncture to turn him again - they all supposedly have very good success rates for turning babies.
here a standard hospital stay for c-sections is 4 days, 3 nights.

Sorry the contractions stopped MrsAJ - fx'd they had a good effect on your cervix!

Pip - glad you don't have to be house-bound :hugs:
My gynae said that the main reason for cord prolapse would be if the head is not yet engaged when the waters break (i was asking if i would have to be admitted immediately if my waters break when he removes the stitch). He said as long as the head is already engaged when your waters break, then the cord can't really slip through. So I would imagine it's the same with you - even with the excess amniotic fluid, as long as baby is engaged (even partially), it should be fine.

Fx'd your scan shows good things on monday babyhopes!



tlh97990 said:


> so in other countries (other than the U.S.) do they routinely induce before 39 weeks in non emergency situations? Ive done a lot of research and talked to multiple doctors and everything has said it isnt safe to induce before 39 weeks unless theres something wrong with the mom/baby that cannot hold out to 39 weeks

I think here (in South Africa) they would normally only routinely induce after 40 weeks - but it depends on the dr as they all seem to have their own preferences. I did ask my dr about his thoughts on induction last year and he said he only induces at the end of 41 weeks.

But for emergencies or if there's a medical reason then induction would be considered earlier - my sil was induced at 37 weeks due to pre-e.

As far as i know though (and i could be entirely wrong), it's not really that it's unsafe for mom/baby to induce before 39 weeks, I think it's more that the cervix often isn't really ready and so the induction often fails or baby lands up in distress or something (ok, that could mean it's not safe... ) and so earlier inductions very often end up as emergency c-sections (which is what happened with my sil). 
BUT, at the same time, I know one lady on bnb that was induced at 35 weeks due to medical reasons and she gave birth naturally and baby was fine. So I think it very much depends on the situation etc. i'm pretty sure the dr's weigh up the pro's and con's for each individual case.


----------



## tlh97990

I really don't want to be induced but if I dont have her by my appointment with my regular OB on the 7th im going to ask to be induced itll be almost a week over and itll be my first week off work so i would love her to arrive that week im off so i can have the full 6 weeks with her.

I finally had a chance to talk with my boss about next friday being my last day so they werent just waiting for a last minute phone call saying i wont be in work and she said as long as its what i want if i want to take off sooner or later its totally up to me as long as i promise that no matter what i let her know when i have the baby so at least thats settled!! And i'm officially done with school i have a couple tests ill take after thanksgiving break but both my on campus instructors have agreed to let me miss class until the baby is here and have a week or two to recover before going back. i only have one class a day for less than an hour so it wont be much to sit through


----------



## Huggles

sounds good tlh!


----------



## qwk

fides said:


> oh, my! i just looked at that chart that was posted in here recently about the odds of delivery by different days, and where i am today just went over 25%!!! That means 1 in 4 women with my due date have already gone into labor spontaneously - YIKES!! :argh:
> 
> thanks again to whoever posted this link for us (was it qwk?)

Yes it was me! I love things like that hehe. DH and I were just looking at it as I told him our chance of delivery was increasing from a 1% chance per day to a 2% chance per day :haha:


----------



## pip7890

Thanks fides. Yes, I'm just about "ready" in practical terms, but still think I need to get "ready" mentally! I've been meaning to listen to some hypnotherapy cds and write my birth plan but have achieved neither!

I'm okay with being induced at 38w. I realise that it might mean my baby is more sleepy and less inclined to work hard at breast feeding than if he went to 40w, but given that I've already had one lazy 38w boy I don't really know any different. Main thing is that baby is born safe and healthy.

In terms of induction success, I've been told that as this is not my first pregnancy and given that I've already lost some plug, had incredibly strong BHs and some cramps it is likely that my cervix will be favourable on induction day and they can get away with just breaking my waters. If not, they will use a pessary method which means they'll only check for progress every 24 hours and if labour isn't established within 48 hours they'll do a c-section.

I'm hoping that I won't need a pessary and that baby will be born either late on Monday 7 or sometime on Tuesday 8 November. I think I'd prefer the Tuesday because the Monday will be the 16th anniversary of my first loss. Wednesday 9 would be good too as that would make exactly one month between my sons' birthdays! ALthough my DS does have his GCSE Maths exam that day so maybe I have to rethink that one!

WHatever happens I already know I'm going to be in hospital for at least 24 hours post delivery whilst they do blood glucose checks on baby every couple of hours. Only when they are happy that both our bloods are stable will they let us home. They're also going to check his weight on Day 3 rather than Day 5 because of my GD.

Pip x


----------



## finallyready

Such an exciting time for our little thread.......I'm due Nov 21....but DH and I just realized that Nov 11 is 11/11/11 AND our 11 year 'dating' anniversary....so how cool would it be if I was 10 days early...


----------



## MummyCat

Morning! 

Hope you're all doing okay!! My bump buddy had her baby last night.... but I'll let her update you with the details Nyn!!! :dance: 

No news from me... contracted a lot yesterday and then slept through the night and it's all stopped! :dohh: 

Today is my DUE DATE! :dance: 

It's official... I'll be one of our first overdue ladies... as this baby is NOT coming today! :haha:


----------



## Nyn

Hi girls :)

ooh Mummycat I hope your LO decides to get a move on today!!

Got my appt. rescheduled for Wednesday.. grr.. that's ages away!! and a day after my due date :(

hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Due Date mummycat!


----------



## wtt :)

Im up at 5am lol :dohh:


----------



## alybel

Wow, looking at that chart 21% have delivered by the stage I am at, not me though..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

After contracting regularly all day, I finally went to l&d around 11 when contractions were 4 mins apart and lasting a minute. I'd also lost loads of bloody show. When I was checked I was only 1cm!!! So they sent me home, although they could see me contracting every three minutes on the monitor. They gave me an ambien to hopefully help me sleep, but really I was still getting painful contractions every few minutes, so it didn't help much. They said to go back when pain is 10 times worse. Yikes! But they do think Ill be having baby this weekend.

At this point I am very jealous of all the ladies who are able to get to 2cm dilated before the contractions even start. I was closed as of Monday and had 24 hours of regular contractions to get to 1cm!!! Yeeouch.


----------



## qwk

Happy due date mummy cat! I guess you will get your wish to go a wee bit late ;)

Nyn - sorry about having to reschedule, Wednesday does seem far away when it was supposed to be on friday!

Mrs aj - wow!! You are going to have an exciting weekend then! I really don't understand this whole labor process, when you can be contracting every three minutes but not dilating? :wacko:

Had my 38 week appointment yesterday! All is well. MW kept commenting on how low he is, and implying she thought it would be very soon (she was commenting n how she would be on duty for delivery on Wednesday at the hospital and she would just love to meet Q, etc). Not really getting my hopes up, but wouldn't mind November 1 or 2!

Much baby-appearing dust to all you ladies who have been feeling so many contractions!!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks alybel :flower:
Sorry they moved your appt Nyn!
Omg Robin that must be so frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies have you all been having crazy dreams?? hte few hours of sleep i do get are filled with bizarre dreams. last night i had a dream that we forgot to feed the baby all day because she never cried and seemed happy then realized at 10pm we hafnt fed her...i hope shes a happy baby but i hope we remember to feed her too :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Happy due date mummycat!!! :wohoo:

Exciting news MrsAJ! Fx'd baby arrives soon!


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Robin honey! :hugs: hope that you get some rest from the pain but that the contractions do more for dilating! :hugs:

Qwk... that sounds very promising hun! :thumbup: 

Happy 39 weeks aly! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

wow...Robin...sorry to hear its so painful...hopefully you start progressing faster. :hugs:

Happy due date mummy!!

yay Qwk for Q being low...still waiting on Josie to engage...I think she might be lower then she used to be...


----------



## sherylb

qwk said:


> Mrs aj - wow!! You are going to have an exciting weekend then! I really don't understand this whole labor process, when you can be contracting every three minutes but not dilating? :wacko:

It sounds like she was effacing still. You have to be effaced before you can dilate. Luckily for me I am 1-2 dilated so my labor shouldn't be as terrible and long.


----------



## Tish5478

Happy due date Mummycat!!! :hugs: shame in a way you won't be one of the 4% that have the babies on the due date!!! 

Nyn - poor you Wednesday seems so far away doesn't it? I have my next sweep booked in for then and it seems so long away!!!!

Mrs AJ - it's so unfair that some women have all those contractions and don't get anywhere! Did they say the head was low or anything? Perhaps do some bouncing on the ball or walking up stairs sideways (both aimed to widen your pelvis and get that head down!). Hope you start progressing soon or that it all stops and lets you get some rest!!! :sleep:

Qwk - am very jealous of your little one being so low. I have been bouncing and walking etc for ages and I have an achy pelvis but no more than before - am praying he has started to get lower!! However, have just started having horrid heartburn the last two days which to me suggests he's moved further up if anything :cry:

To everyone else that I've forgotten about hope you're all doing ok and fingers crossed, we see a mass baby delivery in the next few days!!! :hugs:


----------



## k8y

Although I am loving having my baby girl here, and how crappy my final few weeks of pregnancy was, and how much I wanted it to be over. I am still reading about all of you ladies waiting to have your babies and all the excitment and feeling sad that its all over for me. Try and enjoy the last little bit ladies you will miss it when your babies are here, however much you love and adore your new bundle of joy, there will still be a part of you that wishes you could be doing it all again. its madnes ! hormones I guess !!!


----------



## sherylb

K8y if it helps we would gladly trade places with you and have our little ones safely in our arms. :hugs:


----------



## qwk

tish & dr g - yeah i think i just got lucky that Q has _decided _to go low. dunno what is up with him, but he has desperately wanted to be way low for a long time. ever since maybe 35/36 weeks, i periodically feel him trying to tunnel his way out... maybe because i am really short torso-ed and he is just trying to find some place to stick his head :haha: also despite his extreme lowness i still get heartburn, so i wouldn't necessarily take that as a sign! :)

my SIL was 4 cm dilated when she went into labor and had a 50+ hour labor so... no guarantees in this game! i don't think the numbers mean much unfortunately.

:hugs: k8y - i'm sure that's true, it's just such a sudden change to NOT be pregnant after so long...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well its been 38 hours now...about 3-4 minutes apart, just over a minute in duration each and much much much more painful. Thinking I'll head back in to l&d in a little bit to get checked again because the pain is near intolerable at this point! If they say 2cm, I swear I might have to slap someone! ha!


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Robin!!! 

Another November Mum has gone into labour.... here's a post from Huggles' journal this evening! 



> Turns out i'm not having pizza afterall, having a baby instead! Surprise!
> 
> was showering before packing to go to my mom, when i lost my mucous plug. Got out the shower and realised my waters were leaking. Lost more plug and waters went more. Came straight to hospital as stitch had to come out. They agreed it had started. Dr came, took stitch out. And now we wait.
> Contractions are coming hard and fast, every 2 min approximately. When he took the stitch out i went to 3cm dilated. He told the mw cervix is paper thin so i'm assuming that means i'm fully effaced. Baby was only t level 2 tho, so not fully engaged yet, but i think he engaging fast.


----------



## repogirl813

heartburn really has nothing to do with it, when i went to the hospital in labor i had horrid heartburn despite them saying her head was sooo low and the heartburn continued all night long through labor and still had heartburn during my c-section, so i really do not believe heartburn and baby being high or low has anything to do with it!!!!


----------



## repogirl813

ohhh mrs. aj and huggles i am hoping this is it for you ladies and it goes nice and smooth from here for you both


----------



## repogirl813

k8y i will have to disagree with you, i do not wish to be going through my last 2 weeks of pregnancy right now, i was so uncomfortable and horrid feeling (though was still working 55 hours a week) am soo happy to be home with Kyleigh despite being sore and tired still from the c-section


----------



## qwk

Ohhhh fx for mrs aj and huggles!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow...Mrs AJ and Huggles...Labor :dust:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Qwk, I'm a little late to the party, but have been reading posts on my phone and saw your nursery and have to agree that it's amazing. I think I want to live in it. :haha: Are you a designer by any chance?

Best of luck to Mrs. AJ and Huggles!

How is everyone else feeling? Dr.Gomps and I are over here in the Northeast US getting snowed on! Maybe the snow will bring some babies. :haha:


----------



## Tish5478

oooooh good luck Mrs AJ and Huggles - hope it goes well for you both and can't wait to hear your good news :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

yay two more babies will be here soon..im thinking i will be induced on the 7th or 8th if madelyn doesnt come on her on before then but we will see :)

how is the snow in the northeast i saw on the news there could be up to a foot in some places good luck with that ladies dont go into labor while youre snowed in!!


----------



## qwk

MyTurnYet said:


> Qwk, I'm a little late to the party, but have been reading posts on my phone and saw your nursery and have to agree that it's amazing. I think I want to live in it. :haha: Are you a designer by any chance?

Thanks hon! And sadly no, I'm a lawyer! :rofl: I would love to do something more creative though... Maybe one day!


----------



## alybel

All the best to Mrs AJ and Huggles, hope it goes smoothly for you both!!

Well I thought I would post my last belly pic in here, 47 hours until my c-section (not that I am counting down or anything :D).

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/39weeks.jpg


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> oh, my! i just looked at that chart that was posted in here recently about the odds of delivery by different days, and where i am today just went over 25%!!! That means 1 in 4 women with my due date have already gone into labor spontaneously - YIKES!! :argh:
> 
> thanks again to whoever posted this link for us (was it qwk?)
> 
> Yes it was me! I love things like that hehe. DH and I were just looking at it as I told him our chance of delivery was increasing from a 1% chance per day to a 2% chance per day :haha:Click to expand...

i love that chart - i came down to check it. :haha: 



MummyCat said:


> Morning!

YAY!!!! :yipee:




finallyready said:


> Such an exciting time for our little thread.......I'm due Nov 21....but DH and I just realized that Nov 11 is 11/11/11 AND our 11 year 'dating' anniversary....so how cool would it be if I was 10 days early...

awww! that would be neat! :cloud9: 


and a few ladies were talking about baby engaging - i completely forgot to update our good news! Bur baby hadn't dropped at all as of my 38 week appt, but as of this past Wednesday's appt, this baby is engaging! Odds of it going transverse again are low, and there's also no more fluid between its head and the uterine wall, so it's no longer floating (forget what she called that). :happydance: 

2 days left until November - who is going to have the first November baby in here?! :baby:

:hugs: to those dealing with health complications and the stress that comes with that...


----------



## fides

alybel said:


> All the best to Mrs AJ and Huggles, hope it goes smoothly for you both!!
> 
> Well I thought I would post my last belly pic in here, 47 hours until my c-section (not that I am counting down or anything :D).
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/39weeks.jpg

awww, what a perfectly round bump!!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck Robin and Huggles! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Huggles said:


> logan alexander was born at 01:55am on sunday, 30 oct, weighing 3.04kg.
> Had a 7 hour labour, and drug free natural hypnobirth :D
> 
> will write more later. It's about 4am and i'm knackered.

Woo hoo! Congrats Huggles! 6.7 lb converted


----------



## tlh97990

yay huggles!!!


----------



## Huggles

thanks for updating mummycat and sheryl. And thanks for converting the weight sheryl :thumbup:


----------



## qwk

Oh hoooooray huggles! And big congrats on the hypnobirth, so happy for you!


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Huggles!!!! :yipee: congrats on the birth of your little boy!! :flower:

Aly... gorgeous bump! 

I'm hoping Robin and Nyn will soon have good news for us! 

Fides... awesome that baby is engaging!! 

So...I'm overdue.... and hubby has been throwing up all morning! TYPICAL! :dohh:


----------



## Nyn

Just a quickie to say CONGRATULATIONS Huggles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

No news for me.. grrr!!! more of the same...got my little boy's 3rd birthday party today so for once I'm hoping it's not today lol! xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Huggles! Can't wait to see pics!! xxx


----------



## k8y

yay congratulations huggles... well done on the drug free birth ! cant wait to see pics. xx


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Huge congratulations Huggles...and welcome to the world baby Logan :happydance:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats huggles and you delivered just the way you wanted to, that is sooo awsome!!!

nyn, hopefully you can hold off one more day at this point and hope all goes well with the party


----------



## abi17

Congratulations huggles, what fantastic news 
K8y, I agree with you. I'm so glad arabella is here safe and well but at the same time I never did that preparation for her arriving like these girls are, like you my baby had to be born for their safety rather than because they were ready. So I know where your coming from, I think it's because we had our girls at 37 weeks by external interventions rather than them coming when they were ready. Arabella is doing great though and considering she should have problems with breastfeeding she deffo doesn't, she's a pro already  she's up to 5lb exactly, she's a slighty bit jaundice though. How's everyone doing? How are all the new mummies and babies? 
Abi and arabella xx


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Huggles!!

Good luck ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone ever had a successful sweep? if so how long after the sweep did you go into active labor?


----------



## DrGomps

tlh...my sweep wasn't successful as I am still pregnant!! :rofl: I think it depends on how ready your body is on its own...

Congrats huggles!! Yay for a drug free hypnobirth!!

Can't believe its almost november!! bring on the babies!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz huggle.


----------



## wtt :)

Huge congrats, Huggles! :thumbup: So glad you got the birth you wanted!! Wishing the same for myself :D


----------



## Huggles

tlh, my friend had a sweep at 40+1 and went into labour that night.

Here are 2 pics of logan :D
 



Attached Files:







30102011123.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









30102011122.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## qwk

So sweet huggles!!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Huggles, Logan is beautiful.

Good luck all those having signs, hope something happens or they stop and give you a break!

AFM, I haven't experienced missing pregnancy yet. I'd have liked to have finished my to do list and enjoyed a bit of time off work before Annie came but am glad I'm not uncomfortable any more, just tired! Maybe when I've had a bit more time I'll start to miss the bump - I rub my belly still but as theres a bit of podge there it's just like I'm 5 months preggers!


----------



## tlh97990

i cant decide if i want to ask for a sweep tomorrow. im planning on working the rest of this week but i want to have her next week def. even if it means induction because its when my 6 weeks off start


----------



## wtt :)

He is so cute Huggles!


----------



## k8y

Aw Logan is adorable. Well done !


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Huggles. He's gorgeous. Well done. 

Pip x


----------



## Tish5478

A huuuuugggggeeeeeee congratulations Huggles - he is just perfect! So gorgeous!! And well done you on a drug free hypnobirth!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Michieb

Congrats huggles he is beautiful! So glad you were able to have the birth you wanted :). Hope you are feeling well and that you and baby are doing fine! What a surprise! I'll have to catchup on the rest of the pages tomorrow... Happy Halloween! And to those in the northeast hope you made it safely through the northeaster! My parents had unexpected 10inches of snow, which before nov is unheard of!


----------



## pip7890

Hope all the ladies affected by the poor weather are safe. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

yeah the weather was pretty nasty yesterday...I just stayed in an hibernated...sill have snow on the ground though its starting to melt. My mom is arriving soon so it will be good to see her! Hopefully my daughter comes shortly after...

Congrats huggles, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## tlh97990

Drgomps i just realized we're due in 3 days are you freaking out yet cuz i am :haha: im so excited to meet her but petrified of giving birth!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Logan is absolutely gorgeous Huggles, you must be so proud to have such a handsome little boy! Fingers crossed to everyone experiencing symptoms, I've not had any yet! Still got 19 days to go though so I guess that's not surprising :)


----------



## sherylb

I have been having belly contractions all day but no pain with them or feelings in my lady area. :(


----------



## wtt :)

Had strong period pains today at the grocery store but i think it started because it was cold in there. Walking around didnt really help though so those pains might have been contractions. I tried to time them just in case. I did feel better once i sat down in the car. We will see what happens next. :)


----------



## repogirl813

huggles he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## fides

congratulations, huggles!!! :cloud9: so happy for you!


almost midnight here, which will mean TOMORROW IS NOVEMBER!!!! :yipee:

So, in the meantime, to those celebrating today, Happy Halloween / Happy Hallowmas Eve / Happy All Hallows Eve / Happy All Saints Eve - whatever you call it, enjoy the last day of October!
*
NOW, BRING ON NOVEMBER!!*​
:happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Fides you are always so "up". Thank you :flower:

Full term for me today. Off to get my hair coloured. After that WB can come when he likes. After all he's getting evicted next Monday whether he likes it or not!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: 

No one is to be queue skipping now:growlmad: :rofl:

congrats pip on Full term!


im 38wks today :yipee: i have a scan in a mo :(


----------



## alybel

Well I am about to go to bed as have to get up early to be at the hospital at 7 am. Will post my news later in the day! :D


----------



## qwk

fides said:


> congratulations, huggles!!! :cloud9: so happy for you!
> 
> 
> almost midnight here, which will mean TOMORROW IS NOVEMBER!!!! :yipee:
> 
> So, in the meantime, to those celebrating today, Happy Halloween / Happy Hallowmas Eve / Happy All Hallows Eve / Happy All Saints Eve - whatever you call it, enjoy the last day of October!
> *
> NOW, BRING ON NOVEMBER!!*​
> :happydance:

i share your excitement about November!!!! :wohoo: up until now (or I guess really not QUITE now, more like this evening), I had been hoping Q would stay put but once it's November, anytime would be wonderful! :D

also it is extremely dark this morning (7:00 am here), we are definitely approaching winter!


----------



## alybel

wow, still dark at 7 am, that never happens here. I know we are heading into summer here but it starts to become light around 4:30 am!!


----------



## alybel

I'm a little nervous about tomorrow's c-section... hope there are no delays. Also not liking no food or water after midnight, that is only 3 hours away!


----------



## qwk

wow, 4:30! that's wild! 

good luck tomorrow hon, i'm sure it will go smoothly :D


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Full Term pip!
Happy 38 weeks babyhopes!
Tomorrow is November!!! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck for the c section tomorrow alybel! :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. happy halloween to everyone and TODAYS the last day of october i cant believe it. yesterday i had some pretty strong contractions but came home and layed down and felt better!


----------



## DrGomps

alybel, good luck tomorrow!! So exciting!! 

LOLBabyhopesthere is going to be lots of queue skipping I think. 

Yay for November tomorrow!!

Anyone doing anything fun tonight??

I woke up in the middle of the night with my (TMI alert) undies soaked as well as my pants, but the bed was dry. It didn't smell like urinebut it also stoppedwhat do you ladies reckon???


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im back from the hospital!
they did usual urine(was negative) sample bp ect and growth scan(baby still big and afi still high) told me not to worry! and to come back for ANOTHER scan next weds.they arent looking at inducing me atall so whats the point of these scans :hissy:
i waited 3 hours to be told the same fecking thing!!!

anyway got home got call from dr! i have either a kidney or bladder infection! which explains my sereve back ache:grr: why was this never picked up:hissy: off to drs to collect medicine! feckin nhs :hissy:


----------



## sherylb

So exciting Alybel! Good luck!

Babyhopes sorry it looks like they won't induce. My doctor won't until I'm 42 weeks because I don't have evidence from the private growth scan. 

I am sooo excited that it looks like I have made it to where Kristin will be a November baby. I have hoped all along that her birthday would at least be November 1 as I'd much rather associate it with Thanksgiving than Halloween.


----------



## Michieb

Happy Full Term Pip!!!
Alybel - hope all goes well!!! Prayers for you and baby and for speedy recovery!! I'll be in the same shoes next week!!
Babyhopes i hope you feel better!!
Huggles hope you and logan are doing well!! And are home!!
Happy Halloween to all!!
One more weekend to go for me! :0) 8 more days of work!! and 10 days till cesction!! Woo hoo!!
So we are not done decorating the nursery - but i wanted to post somepics as this is prob as good as it gettting for now - walls are still bare but i'll fill them in once hes here with pics and have to get some cute knick knacks! Also was brave and did a bare belly shot mme 38weeks- mom was asking for them!! Hope everyone is feeling well!!

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/oct30011.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/oct30012.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/oct30006.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/oct30021.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/oct30020.jpg


----------



## notjustyet

Great bump michieb, congrats on only 10 days to go! Is that a jack russell i see there? I have one too, he's so good with annie already.


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Notjust yet! Yes thats a jack russell! Her name is linda (pronounced Leenda) - shes good with my 4yr old mostly - except when she gets jealous she likes to chew her toys lol :) But a very good dog with kids!
How are you feeling? Hows Annie? Hope you are all well!!


----------



## wtt :)

Beautiful bump (& nusery!) michieb :lol: at your mom requesting one - mine does the same ;)


----------



## mummapie

CONGRATS HUGGLES!!! i'm so happy for you :) you were only one day ahead of me i cant believe Logan in here. 
Good luck Alybel, make sure you update us asap ;)

Good luck to everyone else and i hope we have some good news overnight :)

Ahh November tomorrow though! :) i hope my boy doesnt go over due into december! Everyones been saying he will and it finally got to me today. My nana said "i think he'll be born on the 9th of december" and i just burst into tears "HES NOT GOING OVERDUE!" Obviously i was over come with emotion lol. Full term (at last) on friday, bring it ooooon!


----------



## Nyn

Alybel GOOD LUCK hun!!!!! Can understand you're nervous but how exciting!!!!! :happydance:

Michieb love the nursery hun! and you look FAB!

babyhopes sorry you're disappointed :( but it means that bubs is doing well in there which can only be a good thing!! x

aw mummapie :hugs:

And how are all our new Mummies and the new babies??? need more pics! :happydance: keeps the rest of us going! :)

I'm soooooooo uncomfortable... it's like Leia has grown or stretched or something.. I can't sit, lie down, digest anything.. it's baaaad!! in another 5 hours her brother's birthday is done and she can come!! at least they won't be in the same month even if their birthdays are close :)

boys are out trick or treating with their Papa right now :)


----------



## tlh97990

had another disappointing OB appointment today. My regular doctor is back in town but won't be in the office until wednesday. i asked his partner about inducing and she said it depends on what he wants to do and i can talk to him about it next monday at my appointment with him. its frustrating cuz i had everything planned accordingly for her to come either this week or next week but if i cant even schedule an induction until monday im worried itll take another week which will mess up me graduating in december and id have a week or even more of my 6 week maternity leave wasted on nothing. im frustrated :(


----------



## Nyn

aw tlh sorry to hear about your appt. Must be very frustrating having got your head around having bubs at a certain time only to now be in the black :( :hugs:


----------



## abi17

nyn heres your wish
iv finally managed to get on a computer but here is pictures of Arabella Joy 
theres loads more but these are some of my favourite. 
the first one is of when she was just born
the next is her first night
the next is one of her beautiful face (apparently she looks just like me when i was born)
the fourth one is leaving the hospital she looks tiny in her car seat 
and finally the fifth is Arabella in daddys arms in the middle of the night

Alybel good luck  so excited for you its natural to be nervous but good luck

tlh im sorry to hear about your disappointing appointment i hope you get your induction next week and your still able to graduate in december
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1094.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2









013.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









043.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1113.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1127.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tlh97990

shes beautiful!!!


----------



## abi17

thanks tlh, shes tiny but perfect xx


----------



## sherylb

Abi she could not be more beautiful! 

My prego brain has been at it again. Apparently my doctors appointment for this week is tomorrow, not Thursday. Good thing his office always calls the day before or I would have missed this one. Not looking forward to being still 1-2 though. :cry:


----------



## mummapie

:hugs: sheryl


----------



## fides

alybel, good luck tomorrow - looks like you'll be the 1st November mum, eh?! :happydance:
pip, congrats on full term!
babyhopes, happy 38 weeks!
michie, love the pics - your nursery looks great!
abi, your daughter is gorgeous!!

:hugs: to those with disappointing appointments...


----------



## notjustyet

Michieb that's such a cute name for a dog! Mines called Bob and i must say he really suits it! Me and Annie are both well thanks, bfing is hard work but she's doing so well with it i can't see me stopping any time in the near future. She was 5lb9 at her 10 day weigh in which is 5oz up on her birthweight, i'm so proud! Nyn i'll post some pics tomorrow when i get on my computer, i have some halloween pics of Annie and Bob dressed up! Abi, Arabella is so cute, you must be so happy, how are things going?


----------



## notjustyet

And good luck sheryl for tomorrows appointment, you never know!


----------



## you&me

:happydance:It Is NOVEMBER:happydance:
Happy due month babies!!!!


----------



## alybel

Veronica Belle was born at 8:58 am weighing 3670g (8lb1oz)! She is going well, feeding, sleeping and pooing. I am feeling pretty good so far and can't wait to get out if bed in the morning! Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## babyhopes2010

alybel said:


> Veronica Belle was born at 8:58 am weighing 3670g (8lb1oz)! She is going well, feeding, sleeping and pooing. I am feeling pretty good so far and can't wait to get out if bed in the morning! Hope everyone else is well...

congratulations glad ur all well:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Abi thank you!!!! she's sooooo gorgeous!!!!! now I want Leia here more than ever!! :happydance:

sheryl I hope you get told you've progressed!!

Aly - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Glad you and Veronica are doing well.. can't wait for pics!! x

Happy Due Date to me and Fides!!!!! :happydance: Can't believe it... come on Leia you're allowed to come now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nyn

Aly - was Veronica born yesterday (31/10) ? just so I get the date right! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Aly!!! Big hugs, can't wait to see pictures xxx


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Aly! Now the November babies can really start coming!


----------



## k8y

yay congratulations on the birth of little Veronica. Cant wait to see pics. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

good morning everyone.. been up since 2:30 with contractions if they dont stop by 6:30 im calling my mom to take me to hospital. will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats! aly!

and bby i said NO queue jumping :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol bby we have the same due date and I've had NO symptoms whatsoever, definitely no queue jumping unless I can do it too!!


----------



## bbygurl719

lol i want her here. and im in so much pain. hopefully today is the day!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Aly. Looking forward to the pics. 

Happy full term ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sun_Flower said:


> Lol bby we have the same due date and I've had NO symptoms whatsoever, definitely no queue jumping unless I can do it too!!

however im allowed to jump the queue! iv been pregnant since last yr due to mc in jan concieved feb!:dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

hey ladies...will catch up all your news later...but for now thought I'd let you know I am heading to the hospital as I had another gush of fluid...so need to get checked out. NOt actually contracting so will likely get discharged...


----------



## mummapie

congrats aly! And good luck andrea!


----------



## sherylb

FXd Andrea.

I was up all night trying to figure out if my contractions were false labor again. They are about 10 minutes apart so waiting until my doctors appointment in 4 hours if I can to get checked by my doctor before I think about heading to hospital again.


----------



## qwk

Oo lots of action in here - FX all! And congrats alybel!!


----------



## Nyn

wow andrea good luck hun! x


----------



## notjustyet

Can't wait to see who's next, good luck Andrea, bby and Sheryl. :happydance:

Here's some pics of Annie as promised!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0613 (431x600).jpg
File size: 221.9 KB
Views: 5









SAM_0543 (600x450).jpg
File size: 240.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww annie is beautiful :cloud9:

day 2 of amoxicillain for my uti! im actually feeling worse! my bp has shot up and im having the sweats.iv been doing housework in 15min bursts and im completely exhausted! i just wish i had some energy my house is a mess :hissy:


----------



## notjustyet

Don't worry babyhopes, it'll be a mess in a few weeks anyway! I've been trying to tidy up today as my manager and a friend from work are coming over but it's not happening, every time I get going Annie needs a feed she's being well greedy today!


----------



## tlh97990

so much going on!! annie is gorgeous love her costume...i woke about 20 mins with really bad pains in my lower bump thought i had to go to the bathroom but the pain is coming and going like contractions but feels different and more painful


----------



## Michieb

TLH hope something happens if not feel better!!!
Dr Gomps hope all is well and that things go well at hospital!!
Allybel congrats on Veronica! Hope you and babay are doing well!!
Not just yet - Annie is too cute!! Love that costume!! Glad Bob is good with her!!!
Happy due date to NYN and Fides!!! Anyday now!!!


Happy November to all!!! Finally we made it to our month!!
Hope everyone is feeling well!! :)


----------



## mummapie

I feel your pain babyhopes! I've just finished a course of antibiotics for a uti but still feel run down. I go from doing housework to sitting on my ball cause I'm tired then back to housework! I swear nothing looks done either haha. Feel better soon hun !


----------



## Nyn

notjustyet - Annie is ADORABLE!!!! she looks so cute in her costume and that dress is beautiful :)

babyhopes I'm battling the mess at home too.. am exhausted and every time I turn around there's mess everywhere :( grrr! hope your uti gets better soon!

I've got a cold.. boo!! am bouncing on my ball like made... still got random prodromal labor though, nothing at all to get excited about! GRRRRR.... Guess I already had one LO on their due date, I can't expect to have 2! lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Babyhopes you're ahead of me anyway so you can queue jump anyone you want! *hugs*

Just to update everyone on here who doesn't read Andrea's journal - she has been admitted, and is going to be induced, so Josephine should be here today!!


----------



## Nyn

Good Luck Andrea!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

all the best :wohoo:


----------



## Nyn

Just had a look at the top 100 names here in Belgium and was shocked to see that Leia (although here they spell it Lea) is number 3!!!!

Me who tries hard to use not super popular names.. doh! had no idea!

Doesn't change my mind about using it, but I really hope there aren't lots of Leia's in her class at school.. boo!

Getting more and more pelvic pain.. especially if I've been sitting down for a while.. ouch! really hurts my inner thighs at the very top.

Got a mw appointment tomorrow (really hope she doesn't cancel!!!!!) so am really hoping for a sweep!

how are you all?


----------



## repogirl813

here are some pics of my family and our newest addition kyleigh!!! Just thought i would share with you guys.
 



Attached Files:







halloween 019.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









halloween 027.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









halloween 029.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3









kyleighs halloween.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









halloween 033.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nyn

awwwwwwww Repo, Kyleigh is sooooo adorable!!!!! I LOVE that last pic in the pumpkin suit!! awww I want to cuddle my baby so badly!!! you're family looks lovely hun :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I believe I have this user name correct with the Facebook Robin. 

Mrs. AJ: Connor Maxwell Lockwood was born 10-30-11 at 2:38 am, 7lb 6 oz, 20 inches. Home from the hospital now and doing great, will post pictures soon I promise! :)


----------



## qwk

love the babies in halloween costumes! 

and nyn - too funny on the name popularity! isn't that just the way it goes?


----------



## qwk

oh and congrats Mrs. AJ!


----------



## wtt :)

Repo, Kyleigh is adorable! Congrats Robin! 
AFM i lost a pound lol but Baby is getting bigger and i'm 2cm. No idea about engagement, effacement, etc. cause i forgot to ask :haha:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats mrs aj cant wait to see pics!!!!

wtt your time is coming soon


----------



## fides

alybel said:


> Veronica Belle was born at 8:58 am weighing 3670g (8lb1oz)! She is going well, feeding, sleeping and pooing. I am feeling pretty good so far and can't wait to get out if bed in the morning! Hope everyone else is well...

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbup:



Nyn said:


> Happy Due Date to me and Fides!!!!! :happydance: Can't believe it... come on Leia you're allowed to come now!!!! :happydance:

Thanks, and back at ya!!! Now that the EDD is here, i feel like i can start trying the natural induction stuff - i know they won't do anything unless the cervix is ready, but i can try!!! Waiting is a killer!:haha:

can't catch up on the rest - B&B is running too slowly for me...


HAPPY NOVEMBER, LADIES!!! WE'RE DUE THIS MONTH!!! :happydance:

Happy All Saints Day, too! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Happy Due Date Nyn & fides!


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi ladies,

I just thought I would pop in and wish all you due in November ladies lots of luck (and congratulations to those who beat the deadline). Last year this was me and on Friday my little November Sparkler turns one. 

It goes so quickly. Make sure you all sod the house work, get visitors to make their own tea and just sit and cuddle your newborn for as long as you can as before too long they are wriggling little toddlers who want to be off exploring.

Good luck to you all

Jo x


----------



## Evale

Congrats to Huggles, MrsAJ, and Alybel! I've been trying to keep up with the thread, so if I forgot anyone forgive me! 

Happy due dates to Nyn and Fides! Hang in there :)

Dr.Gomps hope we hear news soon! My last epi only worked on one leg!! 

Here is a 'just for fun' question for you ladies who have had your babies..do you think the baby looks more like you or its dad? There is an old anthropological theory that newborns look more like their dad's so that the dad will have more urge to take care of them :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. i was in hospital all morning im having contractions like crazy BUT my cervix wont change!! :( but go to doctors thurs and she wants to see me by the end of the week anyways so hopefully she decides to induce me soon. as of right now im still contracting my body hurts and it really hurts when aaryella moves..


----------



## k8y

Evale said:


> Congrats to Huggles, MrsAJ, and Alybel! I've been trying to keep up with the thread, so if I forgot anyone forgive me!
> 
> Happy due dates to Nyn and Fides! Hang in there :)
> 
> Dr.Gomps hope we hear news soon! My last epi only worked on one leg!!
> 
> Here is a 'just for fun' question for you ladies who have had your babies..do you think the baby looks more like you or its dad? There is an old anthropological theory that newborns look more like their dad's so that the dad will have more urge to take care of them :)

My first was the spiiting image of his daddy, so much that it was weird looking at him lol.. but after a few days he started looking like me. Martha is a good mix of both I think. Although does look like ds when he was small.. dont know how that works out reallly.


----------



## k8y

Just wanted to say to the Mummies to be.. dont under estimate how many nappies you'll need .. we have gone through so many packs all ready. Last night alone I changed her nappy 8 times !! I change her to wake her up a bit before I feed her, and then she does a poo half way through feeds !!!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Robin! And Evale, our Annie looks just like her dad but with little bits of me mixed in. She has his whole face shape! And I agree with k8y, we are constantly changing her. She is changed more than she is fed thanks to her love of pooing in a clean nappy! Luckily we got lots of micro and newborn nappies as presents.


----------



## pip7890

Andrea has had Josie :wohoo: Details in her journal!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mrs AJ!

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations to Mrs AJ and to Andrea :D Can't wait to see pictures etc, wonder who'll be next!


----------



## Nyn

HUGE congratulations to Mrs. AJ and DRGOMPS!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Can't wait for stories and pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

K8y.. thanks for the reminder.. I vaguely remember how much they poop all the time lol! I only have one little bag of new born nappies right now lol... will be sending OH out for more when the time comes!! Got some friends in the UK this week getting me (hopefully) a stock of nappies .. much cheaper! 

5 hours till my sweep!!! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with the sweep Nyn.

There are so many ladies labouring at the moment that it feels like keeping up with them is a full time job! 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Thanks Pip :) Am getting so excited.. but I shouldn't .. it might not work lol. 

Am planning on going for a long walk afterwards :)


----------



## pip7890

I need your baby here and then I can concentrate on getting this one out. My DS is with his Dad at the weekend so that would be the best time for WB to arrive, rather than his induction date. I've got the RLT and ball ready for some action AFTER I've been to get my feet dehoofed at the chiropodist!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

congratulations to all the mummies! 14 babies already! how exciting :yipee:


----------



## pip7890

An update for the front page:

joey300187 :blue: Harrison Michael born 10.32 pm on 28 October 2011 weighing 7lbs 9ozs

Joey and DrGomps were due date buddies

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

So much to catch up on!


Great nursery and bump pics michieb!

Abi - arabella is absolutely gorgeous!
Notjustyet - Annie is adorable! love the pic of her in the dress!
Repogirl - kyleigh is so cute! Love the costumes!



alybel said:


> Veronica Belle was born at 8:58 am weighing 3670g (8lb1oz)! She is going well, feeding, sleeping and pooing. I am feeling pretty good so far and can't wait to get out if bed in the morning! Hope everyone else is well...




sherylb said:


> Mrs. AJ: Connor Maxwell Lockwood was born 10-30-11 at 2:38 am, 7lb 6 oz, 20 inches. Home from the hospital now and doing great, will post pictures soon I promise! :)




pip7890 said:


> Andrea has had Josie :wohoo: Details in her journal!
> 
> Pip x




pip7890 said:


> joey300187 :blue: Harrison Michael born 10.32 pm on 28 October 2011 weighing 7lbs 9ozs
> 
> Pip x

Super big congrats to Alybel, MrsAJ, Dr Gomps, and Joey! :wohoo:



Evale said:


> Here is a 'just for fun' question for you ladies who have had your babies..do you think the baby looks more like you or its dad? There is an old anthropological theory that newborns look more like their dad's so that the dad will have more urge to take care of them :)

I think Logan does look somewhat like dh, and everyone that sees him says he's the spitting image of him.
There are apparently 2 theories about newborns looking like the dad - one is so that the dad bonds with them, the other comes from the days of hunter-gatherers when the men would go out hunting for days/weeks at a time. Then the women would have babies. And the only way for the men to know which baby was theirs when they returned was because the baby looked like them.


We came home from the hospital yesterday. Logan is doing well. Didn't sleep much last night though as every time i put him in his cot he cried, so i landed up sleeping with him on my chest for about 3 hours just to get some sleep. But I am totally and utterly in love with my son and loving every minute of mommyhood.
Here are 2 more pics:
 



Attached Files:







going home outfit.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5









out for the count.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats Mrs AJ and Dr Gomps!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear the details :hugs: :cloud9:

Good luck today Nyn for your sweep - really hope it does something! :hugs:

I too have a sweep in just less than 4 hours! Am hoping after two nights of irregular contractions and such pelvic pain, something may have changed and am really hoping this sweep will get things going - am beginning to get inpatient and my due date's not till Sunday!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks so much ladies! And thanks Sheryl for posting the birth announcement in here!! So much to catch up on! Congrats to all the new moms, Ill catch up properly soon and post a birth story. :hugs: to you all, you were such a great support!
 



Attached Files:







Connor early days 006.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11









Connor early days 009.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nyn

Awww MrsAJ he's absolutely precious!!!! that pic of you holding him just makes my heart melt! :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

oooh Huggles Logan is soooo cute!!!!

As for babies looking like their Dads... my ds1 was the spitting image of his Papa, but ds2 was ALL me :) will be interesting to see who this little one looks like!! :happydance:

Tish good luck for your sweep hun!!!

Here's spreading lots of sweep and labor :dust: to us all!!! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Dr G!! Good luck Anna!


----------



## qwk

I thought I posted a while ago but now don't see it! Anyway, love the pics mrs aj and huggles! The skin to skin one is so serene robin! :)

Happy due date to fides and nyn, missed you guys yesterday! And well, dr g hehe.

Happy 39 weeks to me! :haha:

And of course big congrats to dr g! :wohoo:

Wonder who is next??? :D

Afm finally finished that big project at work so should be smoother sailing until Quinton arrives! :dance: and the boss basically gave us the day off today, so yay!

still having BHs and some real contractions I think :) and some bb leakage finally, not sure if there is any significance there. Going to play some wii Mario now :D


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks, qwk!
No signs here apart from BH getting stronger :shrug:


----------



## sherylb

WTT we seem to be on the same schedule with our stupid non-productive contractions. I hate hate hate this waiting with painful contractions that don't do anything.


----------



## wtt :)

sherylb said:


> WTT we seem to be on the same schedule with our stupid non-productive contractions. I hate hate hate this waiting with painful contractions that don't do anything.

:hugs:


----------



## Nyn

Happy 39 weeks qwk!! :happydance:


----------



## Michieb

Repogirl - Great pics!! Love the costume she is gorgeous!!! Happy 1st Halloween!!

Mrs Aj Congratulations!! Connor is too cute!!! Hope you guys are doing well!!


Huggles Logan is adorable!!! Glad you are home and doing well!! My carina was the same way - she only slept if we held her - i gave in quite easily!! And i have heard the same as you - before dna testing - the only way to tell if a baby was yours was if he looked like you -so that is why newborns tend to look a lot more like daddy - and then overtime tend to mix bothparents

Happpy 39 weeks QWK!!
Congrats to Dr gomps! Cant wait to see pics!!

L:abor dust to all who want it!! None for me - stay put till next friday!!

For everyone hope you are oding well - so many babies!!


----------



## fides

Huggles & MrsAJ, thanks for posting pics - your kiddos are ADORABLE!!! :happydance:

Nyn, good luck today!

qwk, happy 39 weeks!!

sheryl, every little twinge/contraction/cramp/etc helps in the long run, so try not to get too discouraged - they may be helping your cervix thin, or repositioning baby, etc... hang in there! :hugs:


afm, i went to the chiropractor yesterday - i was actually able to get a bit of sleep last night because my back could relax a bit - wow! carpal tunnel's still pretty bad, though, but that will clear up once baby comes... we have less than 2 weeks left of term here, so come on, baby!! i may skip my appt today b/c of the snow - waiting to see how it will be on the roads in a few hours...

how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> So much to catch up on!
> 
> 
> Great nursery and bump pics michieb!
> 
> Abi - arabella is absolutely gorgeous!
> Notjustyet - Annie is adorable! love the pic of her in the dress!
> Repogirl - kyleigh is so cute! Love the costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> alybel said:
> 
> 
> Veronica Belle was born at 8:58 am weighing 3670g (8lb1oz)! She is going well, feeding, sleeping and pooing. I am feeling pretty good so far and can't wait to get out if bed in the morning! Hope everyone else is well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. AJ: Connor Maxwell Lockwood was born 10-30-11 at 2:38 am, 7lb 6 oz, 20 inches. Home from the hospital now and doing great, will post pictures soon I promise! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Andrea has had Josie :wohoo: Details in her journal!
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> joey300187 :blue: Harrison Michael born 10.32 pm on 28 October 2011 weighing 7lbs 9ozs
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...
> 
> Super big congrats to Alybel, MrsAJ, Dr Gomps, and Joey! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Evale said:
> 
> 
> Here is a 'just for fun' question for you ladies who have had your babies..do you think the baby looks more like you or its dad? There is an old anthropological theory that newborns look more like their dad's so that the dad will have more urge to take care of them :)Click to expand...
> 
> I think Logan does look somewhat like dh, and everyone that sees him says he's the spitting image of him.
> There are apparently 2 theories about newborns looking like the dad - one is so that the dad bonds with them, the other comes from the days of hunter-gatherers when the men would go out hunting for days/weeks at a time. Then the women would have babies. And the only way for the men to know which baby was theirs when they returned was because the baby looked like them.
> 
> 
> We came home from the hospital yesterday. Logan is doing well. Didn't sleep much last night though as every time i put him in his cot he cried, so i landed up sleeping with him on my chest for about 3 hours just to get some sleep. But I am totally and utterly in love with my son and loving every minute of mommyhood.
> Here are 2 more pics:Click to expand...


love his little face.. so cute


----------



## wtt :)

I feel like after every internal exam, Baby is like "ohhh THERE'S the way out!" :lol: cause i always feel a lot more pressure afterwards and the following days after an exam so we will see. i am still optimistic he'll be here sooner rather than later :) Today i am very uncomfortable though - lots of back pain, lots of pressure to the point where i can barely walk straight, let alone stand for more than 5-10 mins at a time. He is getting big and running out of room so if you want more room, come on out, Baby! :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

im soooo tired today! dont know why:(


----------



## Nyn

Just saw my mw :) She monitored the baby for half an hour and everything is great so that's really good :) She was reluctant to do a sweep - she said she usually waits till 41 weeks, but she gave it a go anyway. I've not dilated any more but I'm a bit more effaced so that's a positive. She did do a little sweep but I know she didn't get far in and it wasn't for long. Went for a short walk afterwards but came home as my feet are swelling like crazy :( Wait and see I guess! I've got another appointment for Saturday morning if nothing happens between now and then!


----------



## pip7890

How frustrating Nyn. 

Is it just me but when I think of a sweep I imagine a little boy with soot on his face and a long bushy brush?!!! :rofl:

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

lol Pip, that wasn't what I thought of but it is now! :rofl:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz dr gomps!!


----------



## sherylb

Wow, I suddenly understand the sudden burst of energy and nesting instinct. It just hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Tish5478

Oh Nyn - gutted she didn't do a decent sweep on you!!! Hope whatever she did do will get you going though! :hugs:

I on the other hand was unable to have a sweep at all as my adorable bubba has decided to remove himself from the deeply engaged position he was in to being completely free from the pelvis!!!! :cry: not quite sure what this will mean - is it because he's just getting too big to fit through? My BP was also elevated so am waiting on blood results for that. So all in all, not a great day for me :cry: I see the consultant on Friday (if bloods are normal) so will hopefully have a plan then.


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: i feel ya, sheryl. i've been doing laundry pretty much non-stop and am organizing Baby's room, getting his co-sleeper ready, etc.
had another baby shower at DH's work yesterday. we got so much stuff you'd think we're expecting triplets :lol: but i'm not complaining. It's great :D
LOL pip :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

oh no Anna. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

mrs aj and huggles your pics are just adorable!!!! Congrats to you both!!

to those of you have contractions, pains and sweep, hopefully something starts going for you and the ball can get rolling!!!

afm, i really feel i have been blessed to sit here and look at my lo, i think as any mother would her own, that she is just the most adorable little girl ever. I am also blessed that she usually only wakes 1 time during the night hours, which has really helped me with getting some sleep. We take her tonight to get her newborn photos done, I am soo excited!!!! 

and for the theory on who she looks like many people including myself say she looks a lot more like daddy than me, she has my lips but thats about it, every other one of her features looks like daddy for right now!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Trying to get caught up - Congrats to Huggles, Andrea, and Joey (and anyone else I may have accidentally missed - oops!).

For those of you starting with contractions I hope things start moving for you soon, best of luck!! My cervix was stuck at 4-5cm for many hours (even after having my water broken AND starting pitocin) and was told if it didn't get moving by the next check I would need a section...well about 90 minutes later I felt an overwhelming urge to push and when the nurse checked me I was +2 ... so after taking days (about 45 hours) to get from nothing to 5cm then sitting there for hours I went from 5 to 12 in 90 minutes, and Connor was born after just 8 minutes of pushing - things can move FAST (even after starting so slow). 

And, yay, it's November, everyone will have their babies before we know it!!!


----------



## k8y

few more pics of my gorgeous girl.. xx


----------



## Huggles

aw MrsAJ, connor is gorgeous!

And k8y, those pics are so cute! I love the second one!


----------



## qwk

Aw nyn :hugs: sorry you had a disappointing appointment!

Tish - ugh! That is frustrating! I guess LO is just too comfy in there and wants to stay ! 

Love all the newborn pics, keep 'em coming all you ladies who have already reached the finish line!


----------



## Nyn

Oh Tish I'm sorry you didn't get your sweep :( I can understand how disappointed you must feel :hugs: I know babies pop in and out of being engaged... so it's probably totally normal hun :hugs:

wtt wow another shower!! lucky you!! :)

K8y, Martha is soooo gorgeous hun!!! keep the pics coming!!

Gonna go watch a movie and get a foot massage from OH... :happydance:


----------



## fides

Nyn, :hugs: hope you don't have to wait too much longer and things pick up soon for you.

tish - i hope baby drops down again!

k8y, beautiful pics!! :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey.. i got doctors appt tomorrow at 3 hopefully she says something about inducing me soon cuz my body hurts like hell from these contractions that arent doing anything to my cervix and it also hurts when miss Aaryella moves around!!


----------



## joey300187

just to let you all know our gorgeous little rainbow baby Harrison Michael arrived friday 28th at 10.32pm weighing 7lb 9oz. he's absolutly perfect and everything i imagined he would be! xx


----------



## fides

Joey, CONGRATS!!! I'm SO happy for you - congrats on your rainbow baby!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats joey! :flower:


----------



## Nyn

congratulations on your rainbow baby joey!!!!!! do you have any pics? :) x


----------



## k8y

congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pip7890

Nyn, there are some pics in her journal - link at the bottom of her siggy

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

cONGRSATS POPPY ON THE BIRTH OF UR BABY GIRL :happydance:


----------



## qwk

Congrats Joey! :D


----------



## Michieb

Congrats Joey!!! Best wishes!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thinking of all the November mommies, I can't wait to see who is next!! :hugs:

Here is a picture of Daddy giving Connor his first sponge bath at home yesterday. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Connor early days 016.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## qwk

awwww love it mrs aj!


----------



## bbygurl719

its awefully quiet in here today wonder if there is a boom of babies coming going to doctors in 2 1/2 hrs cant wait to see if shes going to induce me due to being in hospital twice in a lil over a week!!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck at the doctors Amanda.

Nothing happening for me today. Some backache but I don't even think WB has engaged! He's just as active as ever. Never mind only four more sleeps until induction.

Pip x


----------



## Tish5478

Nothing from me either - just uncomfortableness!!! 

I wonder if there is news from mummycat - she hasn't been on in a while?? xxx


----------



## wtt :)

no news just uncomfortable, lots of pressure, not very hungry, lots of discharge but no "eye ball" looking thing aka plug :haha: 
i'm guessing he'll be here around the 10th ;)


----------



## pip7890

I think Mummycat's parents arrived yesterday so she might be catching up with them. I'll have a look on FB. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

All seems normal on FB. 

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

My belly is itchyyyyy! :lol:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck today Amanda!


----------



## Nyn

MrsAJ that pic is precious :)

wtt.. my belly was SUPER itchy last night... put loads of cream on it. was really hard not to give in to temptation and scratch!

I had a busy day... went to see the King Tutankhamun Expo in Brussels so am exhausted! Feel a bit sick but wonder if that's cause I wore myself out a bit! was great though :)


----------



## wtt :)

Lol i did scratch it a little. Nap time soooo tired :sleep:


----------



## bbygurl719

so doctors appt was disappointing. im still the same but doctors hopes something will happen since she trying to come with all these contractions. but i did ask her since they only let u go a week past ur due date at my doctors office and it will be thanksgiving if we could due it on my due date and she said it may not actually be my due date but yes we can sometime durning that week yay!!! so roughly around 2 weeks at the most yayayayayayay!!!


----------



## pip7890

At least you've got some idea of timescale now Amanda. Fingers crossed she makes her appearance sooner than later.

For those ladies using a ball, what techniques are you employing to help baby descend into the pelvis. I'm pretty sure WB is not engaged yet and until I get to the hospital on Monday I won't know for sure anyway.

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

One word: bounce!!! ;)
Aww Amanda at least you have some kind of idea of when baby's gonna be out :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden is engaged... I've been bouncing and rocking from side to side and sort of rotating in figure of 8's... no idea if that's good, just been doing what feels comfortable xx


----------



## fides

same here - i mostly just sit on it, and roll my hips, do some bouncing here and there, all while watching a movie...


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah I'm glad I got an idea just said nothing is changing done there. In two hours it's OH. Bday and he really. Wants her on his bday but I don't think that is going to happen unless my water breaks sometime tonight!


----------



## qwk

Seems kinda quiet around here, maybe a bunch of babies are waiting for the weekend??

Tonight I had what I think are contractions :shock: though the pattern never really firmed up - it'd be one, then twenty minutes another, ten minutes another, fifteen minutes, etc. And they hurt some! They chilled out once I lay down on my left side though. But it makes me think at least SOMETHING is happening. :) may have my first internal exam tomorrow so we shall see :) my mom is coming to stay the weekend so that would be convenient if Q did decide to make an arrival :D


----------



## mummapie

I bounce, circle my hips and do hip hitches on my ball. That's what we were shown to do at antenatal class. I'm finally 37 weeks! I feel like I'm really in the home stretch now, its felt like a long time coming! My friend was induced yesterday and wasn't allowed to leave without a baby (after failed induction twice!) I'm hoping Reuben comes in November just because he and Hayden can be November babies together! 

I hope we get some babies this weekend to keep me going!


----------



## Nyn

Amanda that's great you have a goal in mind now :)

I'm on my ball every chance I get... bouncing, rocking, rotating, figure 8's.. you name it!

Just a bunch more random contractions through the night :( BOOOO!!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

pip i eas 4/5 engaged at 34 weeks BUT last appt the consultant wrote free!!! does that ean its heads popped out ! didnt think it was possible!


----------



## alybel

I have had a few complications with my spinal and went back into surgery to have a blood patch procedure to plug a hole where csf fluid was escaping . It seemed to work and came home today but my headache is returning so can't sit or stand at moment without a lot of pain. Veronica is doing really well though. Can't remember who asked but her birthdate is 1 nov (time difference so not 31 oct ). She is feeding well and will
Post pics when I can get out of bed. On
Phone at moment.


----------



## Tish5478

babyhopes2010 said:


> pip i eas 4/5 engaged at 34 weeks BUT last appt the consultant wrote free!!! does that ean its heads popped out ! didnt think it was possible!

Babyhopes, I didn't think that either for a first time mum (and I'm a midwife!!!) but my little one (not so little I think!!!) has decided to prove me wrong already and has gone from 2/5ths palpable so 3/5 engaged to being completely free from the pelvis - arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!! :cry:

I have until next Thursday to get him in or chip chop for me! :cry:

Fingers crossed your little one is better behaved and does good things :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I had another trip to the hospital yesterday. My cervix and uterus apparently are not communicating with each other (IMO). Contractions were painful (but non-productive) and I was having stabbing pains which were apparently just from where she was laying. After being in triage for hours I developed back pain which seemed promising but was apparently from their crappy bed.  So I finally left the hospital after requesting to be discharged because the contractions had slowed down to almost nothing at that time. I left the hospital in way more pain than when I got there and am very disappointed that nothing is happening. It doesn't help that the nurse said she wouldn't be surprised to see me back last night or today and everything completely settled down by the time I went to bed. 

Not sure if bouncing on my ball would help since her head is waiting to come out in the birth canal??


----------



## Huggles

Congrats Joey!!!

Aw, connor is gorgeous mrsaj! :cloud9:

Happy 37 weeks and full term mummapie!!! :wohoo:

Alybel - hope the patch helps and you feel better soon :hugs:

Sheryl - hope your uterus and cervix start communicating and things start really happening for you soon!


----------



## Huggles

Here are a few more pics of logan.
 



Attached Files:







asleep.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









comfy.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









ooh, hello world.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Michieb

Huggles Logan is just too cute!!! Hope you guys are home and doing well!! By the looks of things i would say yes!
Happy full term Mummapie!
Sheryl & alybel hope you guys feel better!!!
I'm 39 weeks today!! By this time next week if everything goes well - Cristiano will be here!!!! :)
4 1/2 more days of work :) :)

Went to dr yesterday - nothing too crazy - scheduled for a scan on thurs to be 100% sure of babys position - and other than that was a quick visit :)

Hope everyoe has a great weekend! And US ladies dont forget to turn your clocks back an hour! Yay an extra hour of sleep and hopefully it wont be dark anymore when we wake up!!


----------



## qwk

Tish & baby hopes - ugh frustrating that they have popped out!! :( and :hugs: Sheryl for having to go in again... Hopefully they will either calm down or start being productive!

Huggles - he is beautiful! Love the scrunchy face in the last pic :)

Michieb - congrats on 39 weeks! And mummapie on full term/37 weeks!

Afm, had my appointment this morning and my first internal exam - guess the contractions last night did something as I'm apparently 3 cm and 50% effaced :D trying not to put too much stock in it, but she said my cervix was ripe, favorable, etc, and Q's head is still quite far down. Hopefully not too long now! Going to go listen to some of my hypnobirthing stuff and relax :)


----------



## Michieb

Great news QWK!!! Hope thingshappen for you soon! :)


----------



## Huggles

great news qwk!

michieb - yip, we're home. Came home tuesday afternoon. All's good here - absolutely loving every minute of mommyhood and am totally in love with my son.


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i request them to do internal on weds il be 39+3


id be happy with that qwk :)


----------



## pip7890

You can only ask Babyhopes. They don't seem that keen to do them in the UK compared to elsewhere.

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i must have :sex: tonight and eat once whole pineapple :rofl:

do u think ill have any luck in getting this naughty baby out :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huggles, Logan is absolutely perfect!


----------



## pip7890

lol. You are so impatient!!!! Although I must admit I'm getting a bit fed up with being pregnant now. Like you I was pregnant last year and lost at Christmas, had AF and then fell immediately after so I feel like I've been pregnant for a year.

One thing is sure, baby will come when you least expect it. My DS came 2 weeks early and I was so surprised because I'd thought first babies were always late. This time around I was convinced WB would be here before now after losing some plug and having pinky CM and cramps at 34w and here I am still waiting. Guess I'll just have to wait to be induced now unless the fireworks set him off.

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

the baby is est 9lb+ already and i have excess amonotic fluid so my belly feels so heavy :(


----------



## pip7890

I'm surprised they don't want to induce you then babyhopes. I've got GD and at my 36w scan they told me I had polyhydramnios too (although I'm not convinced by that diagnosis as I don't have any of the "symptoms" although they have had me very anxious over everything that can go wrong if my waters break naturally). 

At that scan baby was measuring 7lb +/- 25% so assuming baby puts another 1lb on by the time he's born at 38w then he could be anywhere between 6lb and 10lb. It's all a guessing game really.

I didn't really want to be induced this early but I understand how it's best for baby and me, particularly given my dicky ticker. That said, my DS was born at 38+2 and he was fine, albeit a bit of a lazy feeder initially.

Hope your LO gets a move on soon for you.

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies congrats to everyone that has had their babies and good luck to the ones that have been having contractions.

afm my disappointing OB appointment on monday must've jump started some things because Madelyn arrived at 1:58am November 2nd weighing 8 lbs 8 oz 20.5 inches long.

I woke up tuesday having contractions at 7am but they werent too painful and very irregular. i went to work and the contractions were coming more frequent but still bareable. By 4pm the contractions were 5-8minutes apart and i called the doctor just to check and they told me to go to the OB to get looked at. when they did an internal exam i was dilated to 3 cm when the day before i was still at 1 cm so the contractions were doing something. my blood pressure was high so they had me lay down for an hour to see if the contractions did anything else. an hour later i had my bloody show and thinned out more. i was admitted at 6 pm my doctor came in about 8pm and told me he was dilated to 5 cm so he was going to break my water to get things going since i was about to get my epidural. unfortunately the only anesthesiologist was stuck in an elective surgery that ran late so i didnt get my epidural until almost 11pm i was in so much pain because my contractions were coming hard and fast. at midnight i was checked again and at 9cm then at 1 am i was at a 10 and they told me i was ready to push. i started pushing at 1:15 and she made it here at 1:58am. i got a 2nd degree tear from her shoulder when she was coming out but if i wouldnt have torn her shoulder could have been messed up so it was a small price to pay. we just got home this morning but i wanted to let everyone know shes finally here and made it on her due date!! i will post pictures soon


----------



## repogirl813

congrats tlh!!!!! sorry you didn't get to get the epidural as soon as you would have liked, but I'm sure looking back now it was all worth it to get your lo here!!!

huggles, logan is absolutely adorable, glad you guys are home and doing well!!!

qwk, hope things really do get going for you soon!!


----------



## joey300187

thanks everyone aww Mrs AJ Connor is cute!! :) xx


----------



## Michieb

Congrats TLH!!! Cant wait to see pics!! Glad you are home and doing well!!!


----------



## k8y

huggles - logan is lush !! love the last pic, he looks like hes thinking 'what you lookin at!!?'


----------



## k8y

congrats tlh, pics please :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats TLH, can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Well I decided to start a parenting journal on here. https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/789050-mrs-aj-connor-my-perfect-little-boy.html#post13780809

I would love if some of you ladies would check it out - I would really love to keep in touch with you all once our babies are all here!:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

COngratulations, tlh!!!


----------



## qwk

Big congrats tlh!!


----------



## fides

tlh, CONGRATS!!! :yipee: so happy for you!!

qwk, congrats - sounds like you had good news today!!

huggles, LOVE the pics of your rainbow baby - especially the one on the right, for some reason! :cloud9:


afm, m/w appt today: all of the cramps/pains/backache i had this past Sunday did something - baby's now dropped!!! Yay!! She thinks it will come within the week, and she doesn't think i will have to go past term (whew!!). It also had another big growth spurt this past week. i'm so ready to meet my rainbow baby!! 

in other news, DH and i switched SIMS cards on our cell phones last night - i was getting too many calls and they were just bringing me down - everyone asking me to call them back, but when i would, they'd be like, oh, i thought you were calling to tell me the baby was here - why isn't the baby here yet?! :wacko: It's been a nice, quiet day today, phone wise. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides - yay for making progress! I am sure things will happen soon, and can totally understand wanting to avoid the prying phone calls. As if you wouldn't tell people when baby gets here! 

I've posted my birth story in my parenting journal (link is in siggy). It is kind of long so didn't want to x-post it in here.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations TLH!

Fides I know what you mean. I've had 4 texts and calls today asking if baby is here yet. Given that one was my Mum, the other my SIL and the other two good friends do they not think I'd have let them know?!!!

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Huggles - Logan is gorgeous!!!!! keep the pics coming!

qwk.. woo!! exciting hun.. things are moving forward for you!!

HUGE congratulations tlh!!!!!!!!!! pics please!! :happydance:

Fides that's great that rainbow baby has dropped!!!! come on baby!!!

I've been having more bh but still no news!... BOOOO!!!!! got another appointment with the mw tomorrow morning so hope to get another sweep fx'd...:)


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz tlh. and happy x weeks everyone. im 38 weeks today!!! sheryl it sounds like ur going thru the same thing i am. its kinda nice hearing that im not the only going thru it. my notes at doctors office from my visit to the hospital said my contractions were 3-4 mins apart but wasnt doing anything for my cervix!!!


----------



## Nyn

happy 38 weeks bby!! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you!!!


----------



## pip7890

Happy 38w Amanda. 

I've had backache and lots of BHs this afternoon and evening. I've also had lots of CM and when I have a BH I can feel WB pressing right down into my pelvis. He's not as wriggly as usual but I can still feel him moving from side to side. 

Hoping this is the beginning of something so that I don't need a long drawn out induction on Monday. 

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u and good luck pip!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Aww congrats tlh!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

good luck pip!!:thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

here's some pictures of my baby girl!! i'm so in love with her already i didn't think it was possible to love someone so much! 
even though i didnt get my epidural right when i wanted it and had a lot of pain until i got it..it was totally worth it. im still sore but its getting better. shes having issues with formula but hopefully we'll get it figured out soon. im def. lucky because she is such an easy going happy baby and rarely cries!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

tlh, she is absolutely perfect!


----------



## pip7890

What a sweetheart TLH. 

Pip x


----------



## k8y

Tlh She is so adorable, love her hair !!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

had :sex: last night. still pregnant :haha:


----------



## Nyn

awwwww tlh she's beautiful!!! love those froggy legs!! :happydance:

pip I really hope this is the start of something for you hun.. anything to help along the induction is good! x

baby - yeah, sex hasn't helped us at all :( .. and now it seems that the deed is impossible to do lol!


----------



## oneway

It's my due date today! No signs of anything starting though :(. I am just worried that bubs is getting bigger and bigger every single day that I continue to remain pregnant. I think I will go on a long drive today. Haven't been out of the house for two whole days.


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations TLH, she's adorable! x


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats TLH - she is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Big congrats tlh! So cool that she arrived on her due date! Love the pics - she's gorgeous!

Fides - yay for baby dropping :happydance:
Hopefully you don't have too much longer to wait xx

Pip - fx'd things are starting for you xx


----------



## pip7890

Nothing much going on here - until I stand up and then ouch! Sharp pains in my bits. Some strong BHs around breakfast - had them every 5 minutes or so for an hour - but they've died down now. WB moving around lots - appears to be favouring the left which makes my bump look more like a piece of Toblerone. Oh, and lots of heartburn.

Guess WB is going to make me wait until Monday.

Good luck labouring ladies

Happy due date ladies

:hugs: for all our little ones already here

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

TLH - she's so beautiful, makes me want my baby girl here even more :) xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oneway, congrats on your due date!!! :happydance:

I'm 39 weeks today and nothing exciting to report. Last Sunday was getting so many BH that were painful that I thought something was starting...and it lasted all through Monday and then just kind of fizzled. :shrug: So still just waiting and waiting. :coffee:These last weeks sure are tough! Every day is like eternity!

Getting soooooooooooo excited though seeing everyone's beautiful babies!!!:happydance:

Congrats to all you mamas and to those of us still waiting, it'll be our turn so soon!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Pip, why Monday? Are you having an induction then? I apologize, you've probably already said, but I have a super hard time keeping up!

ETA: Nevermind, just found the post about your induction. You're almost there!! 

tlh: Just saw the pics of your little girl...SO beautiful!


----------



## repogirl813

tlh, she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## qwk

Myturnyet, I may be in your boat soon :rofl: had regular contractions, got down to 7 minutes apart, yesterday for like, 8 hours or something? But they haven't increased or intensified, and I'm pretty sure they slowed overnight and are farther apart now (just got up so haven't been timing or anything) :shrug: what an elusive process!!


----------



## oneway

Thanks MyTurnYet! It's so great that you are excited! I feel nervous about the actual birth. So I both want it to happen soon and not happen soon if you know what I mean! Hope I have an easy delivery!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I feel exactly the same...alternating between wanting to go NOW and thinking "oh no, I'm not ready yet!" :haha:


----------



## fides

tlh, great pics!



pip7890 said:


> Congratulations TLH!
> 
> Fides I know what you mean. I've had 4 texts and calls today asking if baby is here yet. Given that one was my Mum, the other my SIL and the other two good friends do they not think I'd have let them know?!!!
> 
> Pip x

That's crazy, isn't it?! At least you have an end date to tell them - I'd probably just turn the phones off and avoid email until Monday, but then your mom would probably get stressed out if you did that... Not long for you now, though. :happydance:



oneway said:


> It's my due date today! No signs of anything starting though :(. I am just worried that bubs is getting bigger and bigger every single day that I continue to remain pregnant. I think I will go on a long drive today. Haven't been out of the house for two whole days.

YAY! Congrats on your EDD!!


----------



## Nyn

oneway yey for duedate!!! :happydance:

So my mw appointment was cancelled because she was at another birth! grr... but she called a few hours later and came by my house to do the monitoring so that was really sweet of her. Leia seems to be doing really well. She didn't do a sweep or even check my cervix.. she said it's really ok for her to not be here yet and we shouldn't rush her. I've got another appointment on Tuesday morning and she is definitely doing a sweep then if nothing happens in the mean time!

Having lots of painful bh today so fx'd something is happening!!!

oh, and bubs is posterior so my mw has said I need to spend as much time as I can hanging over my ball with my belly hanging to try and turn her round :)


----------



## fides

turn, baby, turn!!


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> oneway yey for duedate!!! :happydance:
> 
> So my mw appointment was cancelled because she was at another birth! grr... but she called a few hours later and came by my house to do the monitoring so that was really sweet of her. Leia seems to be doing really well. She didn't do a sweep or even check my cervix.. she said it's really ok for her to not be here yet and we shouldn't rush her. I've got another appointment on Tuesday morning and she is definitely doing a sweep then if nothing happens in the mean time!
> 
> Having lots of painful bh today so fx'd something is happening!!!
> 
> oh, and bubs is posterior so my mw has said I need to spend as much time as I can hanging over my ball with my belly hanging to try and turn her round :)

good luck, I tried turning Martha for 3 weeks, didnt work :( They say they often turn round with the force of your contractions


----------



## MyTurnYet

qwk said:


> Myturnyet, I may be in your boat soon :rofl: had regular contractions, got down to 7 minutes apart, yesterday for like, 8 hours or something? But they haven't increased or intensified, and I'm pretty sure they slowed overnight and are farther apart now (just got up so haven't been timing or anything) :shrug: what an elusive process!!

Qwk I don't get it. :shrug: Ive also stopped timing, hope it picks up for both of us soon!


----------



## Nyn

Just lost my waters in bed about an hour ago!!!! waiting for contractions to start!!! :happydance: am excited, nervous.. aaaaahhh!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Michieb

Congrats nyn ! Good luck!


----------



## Nyn

thanks hun.. still waiting for contractions to really start up!


----------



## Evale

My baby, Liadan Elizabeth (pronounced kind of like leedin), was born November 2nd...in the GAS STATION PARKING LOT! 

I sat down for dinner, had one pretty intense contraction but kept eating :) Then had another more than 10 minutes later, but it was painful and long. So I decided to take a shower and see what would happen. In the shower the contractions came on fast so I decided to go to the hospital...this was a half hour after my first contraction. So we got our 2 1/2 year old dressed and in the car (my friend who was supposed to watch her in this event was out of town for this one night because her brother passed away). 

We were in the car an hour after the first contraction....the hospital is 30 minutes away. My contractions were about every two minutes in the car and then I got the 'urge' to push, which was more like there was no stopping it. We were already going through red lights and decided to pull over and call the ambulance 20 minutes into the trip. So we pulled into a gas station and I could feel the baby's head descending and my water broke...yes in the front seat :wacko:

At this point a nurse had come out of the store, put my seat back and was trying to get me to take off my pants...in view of several onlookers. I even looked up once and saw a lady looking through my windshield WAVING :dohh:

So the baby was crowning when the ambulance arrived and I had to climb onto a stretcher that way...and with no pants on! First there were two guys holding up 2 towels to block the view and finally someone put a sheet over me. 

After about 3 minutes in the ambulance Liadan was born, an hour and 27 minutes after the first contraction.

Wow. Nothing at all like labor with my first baby...and glad I didn't bother to write out a birth plan :) Still crossing my fingers that no spectator cell phone videos come out! ugh

By the way...
Love everyone's pictures!
Congrats TLH!
Nyn, hope to hear news soon, exciting!


----------



## wtt :)

Omg evale that is crazy. Cant believe people had the nerve to stare.... But huge congrats!! 
And congrats Nyn!!


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck nyn!! hope it goes smoothly for u!!


----------



## pip7890

Wow Evale. What a story! Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics - of the non cell phone YouTube variety!!!

Good luck Nyn. Hope baby gets here soon. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

Nyn said:


> Just lost my waters in bed about an hour ago!!!! waiting for contractions to start!!! :happydance: am excited, nervous.. aaaaahhh!!!!! :happydance:

Oh, YAY!!!! SOOOO excited for you, EDD & post-date buddy!!! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about it!!! :yipee:



Evale said:


> My baby, Liadan Elizabeth (pronounced kind of like leedin), was born November 2nd...in the GAS STATION PARKING LOT!

wow - what a story - congratulations, and well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## fides

couple of pics to share with you ladies - my 40 week bump shot from a few days ago:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/11031140wk-1.jpg

and the mommy gift my sweet, sweet husband bought for me tonight - it has the baby's birthstone and mine b/c the white stones are white sapphires - that was too perfect to resist! My DH is too nice to me...

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/PB050009.jpg


Hope you ladies are all having a nice weekend!!


----------



## Nyn

wow Evale!!!!! congratulations!!! what a surprise that must have been!!! :happydance:

I wish I was having contractions.. they have fizzled out completely :( :( :(

going to wait till 7 to call the mw... have had a teeny tiny bit of blood loss... guess that's from the cervix?

boooooo come on contractions!!!

fides your bump is sooo cute!!! and that necklace and earring set is gorgeous.. lucky lady you!! :happydance:


----------



## k8y

Nyn said:


> Just lost my waters in bed about an hour ago!!!! waiting for contractions to start!!! :happydance: am excited, nervous.. aaaaahhh!!!!! :happydance:

Im so excited for yoU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k8y

Evale said:


> My baby, Liadan Elizabeth (pronounced kind of like leedin), was born November 2nd...in the GAS STATION PARKING LOT!
> 
> I sat down for dinner, had one pretty intense contraction but kept eating :) Then had another more than 10 minutes later, but it was painful and long. So I decided to take a shower and see what would happen. In the shower the contractions came on fast so I decided to go to the hospital...this was a half hour after my first contraction. So we got our 2 1/2 year old dressed and in the car (my friend who was supposed to watch her in this event was out of town for this one night because her brother passed away).
> 
> We were in the car an hour after the first contraction....the hospital is 30 minutes away. My contractions were about every two minutes in the car and then I got the 'urge' to push, which was more like there was no stopping it. We were already going through red lights and decided to pull over and call the ambulance 20 minutes into the trip. So we pulled into a gas station and I could feel the baby's head descending and my water broke...yes in the front seat :wacko:
> 
> At this point a nurse had come out of the store, put my seat back and was trying to get me to take off my pants...in view of several onlookers. I even looked up once and saw a lady looking through my windshield WAVING :dohh:
> 
> So the baby was crowning when the ambulance arrived and I had to climb onto a stretcher that way...and with no pants on! First there were two guys holding up 2 towels to block the view and finally someone put a sheet over me.
> 
> After about 3 minutes in the ambulance Liadan was born, an hour and 27 minutes after the first contraction.
> 
> Wow. Nothing at all like labor with my first baby...and glad I didn't bother to write out a birth plan :) Still crossing my fingers that no spectator cell phone videos come out! ugh
> 
> By the way...
> Love everyone's pictures!
> Congrats TLH!
> Nyn, hope to hear news soon, exciting!

What an excellent birth story ! Cant believe the woman waved at you! what a plonker! 

conratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k8y

fides said:


> couple of pics to share with you ladies - my 40 week bump shot from a few days ago:
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/11031140wk-1.jpg
> 
> and the mommy gift my sweet, sweet husband bought for me tonight - it has the baby's birthstone and mine b/c the white stones are white sapphires - that was too perfect to resist! My DH is too nice to me...
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/PB050009.jpg
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies are all having a nice weekend!!


Thats beautiful ! lucky you


----------



## DrGomps

Mrs AJ&#8230;Connor is precious&#8230;I will definitely check out your journal birth story&#8230;once I get some sleep!!

TLH..congrats!! She's Gorgeous!!

Evale, that story is insane!! pictures please!!

Alybel, sorry to hear about the spinal complication. I hope you are recovering okay. How scary! :hugs: When you get a chance we would love to see Veronica!!

Huggles, Logan is precious!

Joey&#8230;my baby Joey says :hi: to little Harry!! :haha:

Nyn&#8230;hope the contractions start soon for you!! I had to be induced because my waters broke and 24 hours came and went without natural labor. Luckily, I had a shortish, induction (14 hours) because I was favorable and I bet yours will be a breeze.

Fides, great 40 week bump pic and yay for baby being dropped!!

Qwk&#8230;I think Q will be here by your due date if not sooner! 

Sheryl, sorry about the irregular contractions. Sounds painful. :hugs:

Thanks for all the well wishes&#8230;sorry I have been so absent&#8230;my daughter is a big eater and eats almost every hour so I have been having a hard time resting. But its definitely worth it! :cloud9: Also, she is a bit Jaundiced&#8230;we are home but having to go to the hospital everyday to get her bilrubin levels checked. :( will definitely write up my birth story and share it&#8230;but in the mean time here are some photos of baby Josephine!! 

Just born&#8230;

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0298.jpg

Mommy and baby

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3055.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PB010325.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PB010330.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PB010336.jpg

Funny Face..

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PB010341.jpg
Finally Home in her crib&#8230;

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PB040405.jpg


----------



## pip7890

Beautiful pics Andrea. 

Wowser Fides. You're a very lucky lady. I asked my OH if I would get a new mommy gift and he pointed to my bump and said you've already had it!!!

Hope things start up for you soon Nyn. 

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

pip7890 said:


> Beautiful pics Andrea.
> 
> Wowser Fides. You're a very lucky lady. I asked my OH if I would get a new mommy gift and he pointed to my bump and said you've already had it!!!
> 
> Hope things start up for you soon Nyn.
> 
> Pip x


Karen, that's exactly what mine said! :dohh:
But I haven't asked him since the birth. He might feel differently now after seeing what I went through. I had a dream he did though. 

Fixes, you are super lucky! What a beautiful and special piece of jewelry.


----------



## Tish5478

ooooooh Nyn - how exciting!!!! :wohoo: Hope things start up naturally for you soon :hugs:

Fides - what a gorgeous bump piccie and such a beautiful jewellery set - your DH has done a fabulous job there! :thumbup:

Evale - what a birth story!!!! Glad you managed to get into the ambulance but poor you with all those onlookers!!! Hope you're all well and will love to see the pics soon. :hug:

Dr Gomps - such gorgeous pictures - Josephine is such a beautiful baby :cloud9: hope you are enjoying every second.

Well today, is my due date and my husbands birthday. No signs of anything here although while I've been typing I've started having cramping pains. Don't hold out much hope though as this baby has a long way to go if he is going to get into my pelvis in the first place!!!! My husband would be made up though if he were to arrive today.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend and good luck Pip tomorrow for the induction :hugs: and to anyone else who is having anything happen xxx


----------



## qwk

Wow evale that is insane!! So glad you guys made it through, and what a story your LO will have to tell about her birth!

Nyn - ooooh hope the contractions have started by now!!

Fides, you look lovely and so happy! Love the jewelry too :D my mom just gave me a pendant with the November birthstone too for Q, hopefully this will encourage them to come out right? ;)

Congrats again dr. G :D

Good luck tomorrow pip!

And FX for you tish, make sure you have DH make a birthday wish in something for baby to arrive! :rofl:


----------



## Nyn

Still nothing :( Have now reached the 12 hour mark... another 12 to go until I have to be induced :(

Midwife came round about 2 hours ago and listened to heartbeat.. all ok :) she dropped off all the homebirth stuff.. the living room is transformed! will be a shame if we have to go to hospital in the end! but whatever's best for LO :)

Andrea, those pics are precious!!! making me want to meet Leia even more!!!

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## fides

DrG, congrats and beautiful pictures!!! I can't wait to see the birth story!

Nyn, in my thoughts today - hope things pick up really, really soon so that you can have the home birth you were really hoping for.


----------



## Nyn

Tish - Happy due date!! :happydance: and happy birthday to your OH!!

Thanks fides - I really hope I can have her at home... everything is set up, the mattress is on the floor, pillows everywhere, the fire is roaring, it's so lovely and comfy here it would be a real shame to have to leave. I'm trying to stay really positive and keep thinking what will be will be.. :)

My midwife just came round and I'm 4cm dilated!!! still a bit thick and high so I need to get moving to try and get it going. She's started me on some homeopathy too to try and get it going!

13 hours since waters broke!

Labor :dust: to you all!! :hugs:


----------



## qwk

Ohh good luck nyn, really hope they start soon!!

Afm, just lost massive amounts of plug :dance:


----------



## DrGomps

nyn, 4 cms is great!!! sending you labor :dust: so you can have your home birth! I can't wait to see Leia!!

qwk, :dance: yay for plug loss!!


----------



## Huggles

Exciting Nyn! Hope everything goes smoothly! Fx'd baby drops soon and labour sets in naturally so you get the birth you want.

Wow Evale - super big congrats and that's an amazing birth story!

Fides - great pics!

Tish - happy due date! :wohoo:

qwk - so exciting about the plug loss! Fx'd labour sets in nice and soon!

Dr Gomps - josephine is gorgeous! Congrats once again.


----------



## Michieb

Praying for u nyn hope all goes as you would like :). Fides goregous jewels an congrats!
Congrats qwk on plug loss! Evale congrats on baby, must have ben scary but glad all worked out! Happy due date tish! Dr Gomps Josephine is beautiful, hope the jaundice goes away! Glad u r enjoying being a mommy!
Hope I didn't miss anyone!
I am miserable, contractions all night and in a ton of pain :(. Don't want him to come out until friday! He better listen! Very cranky :(. Feel soo bad for my daughter, she is getting the brunt of it, as I'm just tired and grouchy, and see just seems to be getting to me :(. 4 more days left if work and 4 1/2 till my section, I hope I make it! I still have to pack everyone's bag!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Evale, what a crazy story!!! Huge congratulations to you!!

Nyn, yay for your water breaking, I'm sure you're contractions will pick up - if you're already 4cm something must be happening! :)

Fides, you look beautiful and that gift from your DH - wow, is he a keeper or what??

Andrea, Josie is so precious and I can't get over how beautiful you look after just giving birth!


----------



## wtt :)

Awww Dr G, she is so cute! Love the cheeks :cloud9:


----------



## pip7890

Wow. So much going on again. 

I don't think WB is anywhere near ready to come. I keep hoping for a show or something but nada!!

I had a show with his brother at 38w exactly so maybe he is waiting until tomorrow!

Pip x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have loads of discharge today and pains but not regular pains


----------



## Huggles

michieb - hope baby stays put until your section date. They've scheduled that quite late haven't they? Don't they normally do planned sections at 38 or 39 weeks?


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww this thread is getting so exciting! :) :yipee:


----------



## notjustyet

Nyn good luck! Sounds like u have a lovely set up there, hope the birth goes to plan. A lot of people sound very close to labour now!


----------



## wtt :)

Lots of period type cramping and pressure down there. Feeling very tired despite my iron tablets and just ready to have my son! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think my little one is just going to be hanging around in there till like, 42 weeks or something, I've had NO labour style symptoms at all really - no BH, no plug, no contractions... I know baby is down that way as when she gets hiccups I feel them in my butt, and I do feel some pressure down there, but nothing else. Guess I've still got a way to go so shouldn't expect too much yet xx


----------



## sherylb

Sun I bet you still beat me. My LO is really determined to not come out also.


----------



## bbygurl719

wonder how nyn is going.. hope u have had ur lil one!!!


----------



## k8y

*My Birth Story.*

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...90829-arrival-martha-louise.html#post13817167


----------



## Sun_Flower

is it possible to go into labour without having any symptoms previously? As in like, bam, you wake up with contractions, and lose your plug and waters during labour, rather than with all the build up?


----------



## sherylb

I am so excited! After craving egg nog every time I saw it for the past few weeks I looked it up and I can have it! Store bought egg nog does not use raw eggs and is not linked to salmonella. 

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-drink-eggnog-during-pregnancy_10322.bc


----------



## wtt :)

Lol sheryl good for you! :)
As for going into labor without previous symptoms, i think it is possible. My mom said she woke up in a wet bed in the morning (waters broke overnight) i was born that same evening.


----------



## fides

qwk, congrats on the plug loss - things are moving, eh?

sheryl, mmm for the egg nog - yum, yum!!

hoping that no news from nyn is a good thing!! can't wait to hear how the rest of her day went!


----------



## fides

any word from mummycat?


----------



## MonstHer

YAYYYY how are the full termers feeling?

I can't believe there's already 15... Crazy!


----------



## kcali

Hi everyone! I just had the baby on Friday, Nov 4th. My original due date was Nov 16th. We named him Jacob!

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Michieb

Thank u huggles! Yes it's a little late, my first estimated due date was 11/16, so we scheduled the -section for 11/11, then after my 12 week scan they moved up my due date to 11/11, but i asked to keep the section day as I loved the bday. I didn't like the idea of taking him out to early , but now I'm paying i guess for my decision. Today was better, nighttime is the hardest. Hope everyone is doing well! 4 days to go and counting!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats kcal! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Huggles

congrats kcali!

Re birth with no symptoms - definitely possible. I had no symptoms at all, then suddenly lost my whole mucous plug in the shower, waters broke (actually more like trickled slowly down my legs), contractions started (all this happened in the space of about 5 min) and 7.5 hours later logan was born.


----------



## DrGomps

Finally Wrote up my birth story&#8230;. My Birth Story


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats kcali!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz kcali!


----------



## Michieb

Happy Monday All!!! So excited this is my week! Last week of work!!! And Baby will be here on friday :) Cant wait!! Seems surreal!!! Although have to aadmit whole 9 mos went muich faster this time around!!

Word of advice - i learned this weekend! If you ever go to clean the car seat cover - make sure you remember very well how you took it off!! Dam hard to put back in once its washed!! Thank God i had another car seat to look at - so either its prego brain - or i just lost my mind - lol :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Michieb- Yay for being your week!!!! Best of luck for Friday!

Also that's a good reminder for the carseat. :haha:


----------



## qwk

congrats kcali!

hope LO stays put for you until friday Michieb :) congrats on working all the way up to the end!!

wonder how Nyn is doing...?

not much to report over here, lost more plug (curious now as to what is holding the darn baby in), had some blood-tinged loss as well. but really, just still waiting :coffee: my mom is here with us now which is great, as now no worries about her getting here in time for arrival. and she keeps cooking for us which is also great :D


----------



## Michieb

Lucky you QWK!! I cant wait until my parents get here and start the cooking for us too!!! Hopefullly you'll make some progress!! Either way your almost there!! Hope everything goes smoothly!!
I think we are all on the home stretch now!!!
Cant wait to see pics of everyones little miracles!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Am I the only one who hasn't lost any plug? Makes me feel like the baby is never going to get here. :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Congrats Kcali!:happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I haven't lost any plug or anything yet, but you're further along than me so I don't know if that counts, lol


----------



## sherylb

After losing plug every day since 35+6 I ran out of it at 38 weeks. I don't know if my body was producing more but if it was it seems to have stopped. 

This practice contraction stuff is driving me crazy. Last night I seriously thought I finally felt a light version of what labor contractions would feel like but they seem to have gone away.


----------



## fides

kcali, CONGRATS!!! :happydance:

i haven't lost any plug yet, either, but my m/w said that some women don't lose it - she said she's seen many babies come out with a glob on their head, lol! :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

MyTurnYet said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't lost any plug? Makes me feel like the baby is never going to get here. :dohh:

Nope ;)


----------



## sherylb

wtt :) said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't lost any plug? Makes me feel like the baby is never going to get here. :dohh:
> 
> Nope ;)Click to expand...

It's really not that special of a feeling when you figure out it means absolutely nothing anyway.


----------



## MyTurnYet

fides said:


> kcali, CONGRATS!!! :happydance:
> 
> i haven't lost any plug yet, either, but my m/w said that some women don't lose it - she said she's seen many babies come out with a glob on their head, lol! :haha:

Hehe, I'm glad I'm not the only one, and that's pretty funny. :rofl:


----------



## fides

i posted this in another thread, but i just wrote a little "note" to my baby:

Dear Baby,

I am very thankful you're healthy and apparently quite comfortable in there. However, your father and I would like to meet you now.

I am not sure if you are aware of the fact that there is only one cure for mommy's gestational carpal tunnel, hypertension, fluid retention, and SI joint pain: DELIVERY!!

Consider that you have had two weeks in a row of nice growth spurts and you finished dropping a week ago yesterday; your lungs should be ready and you should have enough body fat not to require any NICU treatment were you to come out now. So, there is no need to stay in there longer, okay, baby? It is time to come out and meet the world. You are running out of room in there - there is SO much more room out here for you.

Please kindly keep all of this in mind today. We will reach 41 weeks tomorrow - a landmark I would prefer not to reach, if that's okay with you.

Kindest regards,
Your Mom


----------



## sherylb

Love it Fides!


----------



## qwk

sherylb said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't lost any plug? Makes me feel like the baby is never going to get here. :dohh:
> 
> Nope ;)Click to expand...
> 
> It's really not that special of a feeling when you figure out it means absolutely nothing anyway.Click to expand...

lol BINGO!

my mom said she never remembered losing hers, i think it's pretty common not to notice/not to visibly lose it.



fides said:


> You are running out of room in there - there is SO much more room out here for you.

I say this to baby regularly as well ;)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Kcali!! 

Fides, that is adorable! hopefully baby listens!


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> You are running out of room in there - there is SO much more room out here for you.
> 
> I say this to baby regularly as well ;)Click to expand...

me too :lol:


----------



## DrGomps

fides, what a lovely note!! I hope your baby listens!! I am dying to know what your having!!

I told Josephine she would have more room out here too&#8230;she didn't listen. She liked it all snuggly in there I think which is why she had to be forced out with pitocin. :haha: 
yay qwk for plug loss and your mom being in town. 

micheb, carseats are a pain!! I have sleeping bag in mine for Josie as I mainly walk with her outside in it. 

I bet Nyn has had her baby&#8230;and Pip is getting induced today. More November babies are coming!!

Fides, any signs?? Dropping is good&#8230;maybe go for a bounce or a walk.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Fides, I agree with the others, love it!

So I've started to get the annoying questions. I work from home and 3 different coworkers sent me an instant message to ask if I had the baby, yet. Um yeah, that's why you see me online and I'm working right now. :wacko:

Really hope it's not like this every day this week and worse, next week after my due date! (Must write my own note to baby.)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Forgot to mention last week 2 coworkers asked me if I'm dilated, yet...really???!!! At least they're female, but still. :dohh:


----------



## qwk

i also had a female coworker ask if i was dilated ;) at the time i didn't know anything so didn't have to really respond, but i agree it was an odd question!


----------



## MyTurnYet

At least I'm not the only one. It's just so strange for people to ask about the state of your cervix. :haha: Pregnancy makes people feel comfortable doing/saying anything, I guess. I wish I had some witty comment, like "and how is your cervix doing today?" I dunno. :shrug:

Kind of like people feeling it's ok to reach out and grab your bump. I've only had it happen a few times (most people ask first), but one of them was the CEO of DH's company when I met her....and what was I supposed to do? I had just met her 5 minutes before and she's standing there rubbing my belly. :dohh:

It's like, I know there's a baby in there, but it's still my stomach!


----------



## sherylb

My modesty about my cervix is about gone out the window between my doctor and hospital nurses checking me so often.


----------



## babyhopes2010

no signs ye but my belly seems very very tight today.all day :wacko: dont know what thats meant to mean


----------



## bbygurl719

i havent lost any plug yet either :( and i gave Aaryella her eviction notice when i hit 37 weeks and she is not listening beside giving me contractions like crazy that arent doing crap!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

bbygurl, same thing with me! Lots of contractions, but I guess they aren't doing anything. 

If it's any consolation, I read that babies tend to do better when they're born at 39 or 40 weeks (even though 37 is full term) so maybe Aaryella just needed a bit more time. After I read that, my goal was to get to 39 weeks...but that was only 2 days ago and now I'm like, come on aready, when is this ever going to happen!:haha:

Aaryella is a beautiful name, by the way.


----------



## MyTurnYet

sherylb said:


> My modesty about my cervix is about gone out the window between my doctor and hospital nurses checking me so often.

:haha:That's a good point.


----------



## wtt :)

lol @ the cervix comments. DH hasn't been shy about announcing that we are at 2cm at our baby shower at his work :haha: but i don't know for some reason i didn't care that he did. It was funny :lol:


----------



## DrGomps

Update from Karen's (PIP) Journal 


> Karen is currently hooked up to a machine monitoring WB's heartbeat and contractions. Will have an internal shortly and then pessary inserted. She's looking forward to that as I'm sure you can imagine. Machine records his heartbeat and any uterine contractions. What she's been describing as BHs are showing up on the machine. (exciting stuff! ) Once they've finished the assessment they'll let her move around. Currently alone in a four bed observation room. She had an internal exam at 2.30. Cervix slightly open but not favourable for breaking waters. There were concerns that WB might be breech but they are happy after examination that he isn't. Pessary has been inserted and Karen is back on monitor for observations. They say she will be allowed up and about after 3.30
> Just got an update from Pip. OH has gone home. Coming back with DS later. She's had a walk around the hospital and then back to ward for tea. Jacket spud, tuna and sweetcorn followed by rice pud (lucky lady! ). Spent the last 30 minutes walking around her bay, doing exercises and rotating pelvis on the ball. Nothing happening yet. Just lots of weeing! WB's hb good and Pip's BP also good. She's very bored though!! What do you say we go visit her now?? Seriously, wish I could. It's got to be so boring being confined in hospital just waiting for things to happen!!
> 
> She says she's been silent because poor signal and not allowed to charge phone using bedside power sockets - although she keeps doing a sneaky charge!!! The plan is Observations every 4 hours including fetal monitoring. If no progress by tomorrow afternoon, then another internal. If possible, they will break waters and if not, she'll get another pessary for 24 hours. She's had 2 BHs in the last hour. WB moving plenty. Don't think he's heeding the eviction notice!


----------



## qwk

thanks for the update Dr. G :) FX for pip!

i think they should start showing the end of pregnancy as it REALLY is in movies - movies seem to be all unexpected, massive water breaks and etc - no hanging out counting contractions and waiting!! :rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks for the update on pip! Wishing her all the best :thumbup:
Lol qwk, i totally agree!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

I third that, qwk!


----------



## fides

MyTurnYet said:


> Fides, I agree with the others, love it!
> 
> So I've started to get the annoying questions. I work from home and 3 different coworkers sent me an instant message to ask if I had the baby, yet. Um yeah, that's why you see me online and I'm working right now. :wacko:
> 
> Really hope it's not like this every day this week and worse, next week after my due date! (Must write my own note to baby.)

honestly, i don't think i'd mind going post-date as much if it weren't for the pestering. it just kills me that they ask you to call them back to "let them know how you are doing," and when you do call, they're like, oh, i thought you were calling with better news. um, you didn't say, only call back if you've had the baby!! then, i feel like i have to defend the fact that i'm still pregnant, and remind them that term is actually 37-42 weeks and that 1st babies are often late, which is usually followed by, oh, but so-and-so had their 1st at 38/39 weeks. um, i'm really glad that worked out for so-and-so, but i'm not her. 

anyway, hope the pestering doesn't get too bad for you!



MyTurnYet said:


> At least I'm not the only one. It's just so strange for people to ask about the state of your cervix. :haha: Pregnancy makes people feel comfortable doing/saying anything, I guess. I wish I had some witty comment, like "and how is your cervix doing today?" I dunno. :shrug:

:rofl: i know - it's also apparently okay to tell a post-date woman to "try having sex to get that baby out!" um, what?! that's really not your business, okay? thank you kindly for your concern, though!


DrG, thanks for posting the update about pip - i do hope things go well with the induction for her, and i can't wait to hear how things went with nyn! :happydance:

still no word from mummy, though?


----------



## bbygurl719

i forgot who it was that said the liked Aaryella's name but thank you.. and hopefully its not that she needs more time hopefully she is just being stubborn like her siblings are lol. we DTD tonight so hopefully that did something. ive been feeling alot more pressure in my female area and it hurts when she moves around!!


----------



## alybel

Just thought I would share a picture of Veronica taken on the weekend (5 days old). I had her weighed today and she has started to gain weight after the initial loss in hospital while waiting for milk to come in. We are getting some newborn photos tomorrow, really looking forward to seeing them!

I hope that anyone who is waiting for birth of baby is not getting too impatient. As much as I love having her here now, I miss my big belly a little too. Although I am feeling pretty good now after my c-section, only hurts a little when I twist or roll over in bed. My headache has gone now after the blood patch procedure too... Just wish my floppy belly would start shrinking quicker :D

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/v.jpg


----------



## fides

awww! :cloud9: what a cute baby!!


----------



## k8y

Veronica is so sweet ! Lover her seat too. Excellent news that she is gaining weight. 
xx Congrats again. xx


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, how frustrating!! I know what you mean though&#8230;I didn't go over my due date and I still had all these people asking me&#8230;and I felt like I was disappointing them. Your baby is engaged though, which is awesome. Mine wasn't until labor&#8230;which is also why I needed the amnio infusion because the contractions were pushing her on the cord. 

Alybel, she is precious. I hope you share the newborn photos with us. Glad you are feeling better. I definitely don't miss my belly, but I don't like this floppy one. THough I am so busy with my lo that i hardly notice TBH.

Oh and Mummycat is being induced Wednesday.


----------



## sherylb

DrGomps said:


> Oh and Mummycat is being induced Wednesday.

I was wondering if she was getting to that point. I am up again in the middle of the night frustrated after another day of contractions and no baby. I have a doctor appointment at 9:40 and am hoping I have made some progress or I think I just might break down in his office. I printed the part of my sonogram DVD that has Kristin's calculated due date and am hoping that it's enough for him to offer to induce me and comply with hospital policy if she's not here by my due date since he usually induces at 39 weeks. :cry::cry:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Loving the picture of Veronica, she's so gorgeous :) I've been crampy for three days now but nothing has come from it. Thought I might be leaking waters but I think it's just increased discharge. Never mind. She'll come when she's ready. Tempted to DTD, but I was SO uncomfortable the last time I did it, I don't think I'll be able to convince OH, lol.


----------



## sherylb

It didn't do anything to help me this weekend so if it is uncomfortable I think I would skip it. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DTD didnt help me either :hissy:


----------



## sherylb

Darn stubborn babies! LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

I DTD a lot with DH the final weeks&#8230;it didn't start labor&#8230;but I am convinced it helped me efface/dilate&#8230;without that I wouldn't have been favorable for my induction. But it was awkward at times&#8230;but tis the last my DH gets for awhile&#8230;my poor lady parts hurt! I can't imagine ever doing it again&#8230;but I am sure that will change!!


----------



## qwk

She's super sweet alybel! 

Good luck with the appointment Sheryl :)

Did I miss it, or have we had any updates from pip or nyn?


----------



## qwk

Also thought I'd share my new stressor - my mil just suddenly tried to invite herself to stay at our house starting tomorrow, I guess until baby is born, be in the delivery room, the whole shebang. She lives several states away so it'd be full on house guest. Now, keep in mind this is way, waaaaay out of left field! She has never even mentioned wanting to be there, and up until last night hadn't even committed to come visit baby until after thanksgiving! So she put DH in a very tight spot, but he held his ground even though she brought on the tears and started proclaiming she was "unwelcome" and all this.

It really hurts my feelings. We have (and by we, I mean "I") have always been sooooo inclusive of her; I invited her to our 20 week ultrasound, wedding dress shopping for our wedding - you name it! She usually doesn't even want to go or be a part of things. We have given everyone carte Blanche to come see the baby immediately after birth, to stay in our home. But now we are suddenly unwelcoming? Ugh. The real issue is, i think, that my mother is here. But that has always, ALWAYS been our plan, and my mom has been extremely involved in my whole pregnancy - not just the "fun" parts. 

DH tried to tell her that we have a whole birth plan in place that is based on calm and relaxation - hypnobirthing; that we aren't sitting around partying with my mom - yesterday DH and I worked on our computers from home all day yesterday while my mom Read and knitted, and that it's just not going to work to shift the dynamic at this point :dohh:. And MIL would NEVER be able to blend into this sort of situation. She has to constantly have tv on, is on her cell basically 24 hours a day, and demands DH's (and everyone else's) attention. I am quite sure I would be told and retold every horrific detail she could embellish up about her pregnancies 50 times if she was here (which huh, no, not what I'm looking for, but which has been the topic of conversation every time we have seen her since I've been pregnant). I can imagine being in active natural labor and her hounding me about how I should just get the epidural :dohh: etc, as she already has. My mom on the other hand is super low key like DH and I, and had two wonderful natural births. THAT is what I need to hear about right now, not the tale of how you had 300 stitches after delivering 2.2 lb DH (also not even sure that is possible)...

All this said I totally love my MIL and get along with her! But this is just not appropriate. And it is just sad because despite how inclusive we have always been, I know this will just become a story she tells her friends about how she was dying to be at our birth and to "help out" and we wouldn't "let her" :(


----------



## DrGomps

Update from Pip


> Nothing much to update here. Obs before bed, at 2.00 am and 6.00 am all fine. Not a lot of sleep due to superheated hospital! Just having breakfast then after a shower I'll be going back on the monitor for half an hour. Think I'm going to die of terminal boredom!!
> 
> another update...Pip: Just come off the monitor. HB fine. Lots more contractions than yesterday but not as intense. Can feel some nipping around cervix. Midwife thinks I'll need a second pessary but we'll know more this afternoon. Currently sat in conservatory where it is lovely and cool.


----------



## DrGomps

qwk said:


> Also thought I'd share my new stressor - my mil just suddenly tried to invite herself to stay at our house starting tomorrow, I guess until baby is born, be in the delivery room, the whole shebang. She lives several states away so it'd be full on house guest. Now, keep in mind this is way, waaaaay out of left field! She has never even mentioned wanting to be there, and up until last night hadn't even committed to come visit baby until after thanksgiving! So she put DH in a very tight spot, but he held his ground even though she brought on the tears and started proclaiming she was "unwelcome" and all this.
> 
> It really hurts my feelings. We have (and by we, I mean "I") have always been sooooo inclusive of her; I invited her to our 20 week ultrasound, wedding dress shopping for our wedding - you name it! She usually doesn't even want to go or be a part of things. We have given everyone carte Blanche to come see the baby immediately after birth, to stay in our home. But now we are suddenly unwelcoming? Ugh. The real issue is, i think, that my mother is here. But that has always, ALWAYS been our plan, and my mom has been extremely involved in my whole pregnancy - not just the "fun" parts.
> 
> DH tried to tell her that we have a whole birth plan in place that is based on calm and relaxation - hypnobirthing; that we aren't sitting around partying with my mom - yesterday DH and I worked on our computers from home all day yesterday while my mom Read and knitted, and that it's just not going to work to shift the dynamic at this point :dohh:. And MIL would NEVER be able to blend into this sort of situation. She has to constantly have tv on, is on her cell basically 24 hours a day, and demands DH's (and everyone else's) attention. I am quite sure I would be told and retold every horrific detail she could embellish up about her pregnancies 50 times if she was here (which huh, no, not what I'm looking for, but which has been the topic of conversation every time we have seen her since I've been pregnant). I can imagine being in active natural labor and her hounding me about how I should just get the epidural :dohh: etc, as she already has. My mom on the other hand is super low key like DH and I, and had two wonderful natural births. THAT is what I need to hear about right now, not the tale of how you had 300 stitches after delivering 2.2 lb DH (also not even sure that is possible)...
> 
> All this said I totally love my MIL and get along with her! But this is just not appropriate. And it is just sad because despite how inclusive we have always been, I know this will just become a story she tells her friends about how she was dying to be at our birth and to "help out" and we wouldn't "let her" :(

Qwk, do you think she is jealous that your mom is there?? Definitely Stand your groundyou know whats best for you and you have your birth planned out you don't need the stress of her being there. Its a stressful enough process!! the nerve of her!! can you politely tell her she is welcome after the birth but that you can only handle one guest at a time. I think in this situation EVERYONE needs to be accommodating to you and your needs. YOu shouldn't have to worry about making everyone happy. Sounds like you are already doing all you can to accommodate her. Can DH talk to her?? Sorry you have to go through this right nowespecially with D day so closetomorrow!! EEKS!!


----------



## qwk

Thanks dr g - and fortunately DH handled the situation very nicely but firmly, so she won't be coming before. But as we always planned, she is welcome the second baby is born!

I guess I'm just so disappointed at the manufactured drama, you know? The total ridiculousness of her expecting to be accommodated in this situation - I can't even imagine anyone agreeing to this, now, day before due date!? :wacko: Please! I told DH to have her poll her friends and see how many daughters-in-law were like sure, come get a front row ticket to my labor and delivery :dohh: and oh, give me as little notice as possible! :growlmad:

And yeah, I think it's a jealousy thing about my overall relationship with my mom. She's made comments to DH that my mom and I are like, somehow weirdly close or something (for example that it was just bizarre that my mom gave me a foot rub when I was 28 weeks pregnant.... Um, ok, I didn't really think that was odd...) My mom and I ARE very close, but not in some weird co-dependent way or something. MIL has all sons though and I think she just doesn't understand.


----------



## DrGomps

glad she got put in her place. 

maybe she is jealous because she never had a daughter. I was SO happy to have my mom there&#8230;it helped having someone you know and trust in the room who's done what your doing to bring YOU into the world. And there is a special bond between mother and daughter. I hope one day Josephine will want me there when she delivers her first!!


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> Oh and Mummycat is being induced Wednesday.

oh, wow - sending baby delivery vibes and hoping it doesn't come to that for her...

qwk, what a bunch of drama! so glad she's not coming now - that would completely mess things, wouldn't it?!


afm, 41 weeks here, so my doula thinks it could be safe to try some natural induction stuff now. my midwife has said all along that they won't do anything unless you're about to pop anyway - they can push you over the edge if you're almost there but do nothing if you're not, so we're thinking at 41 weeks, maybe baby just needs a natural boost to get things started? we'll see - baby had a huge growth spurt in the past 2 weeks, so i think it should be ready by now. On the positive side, at 41 weeks, I really MUST be in my last week, since i can't go past term, lol!! :happydance: Yay for the last week of term!

Hope everyone who is past their EDD doesn't have much longer to wait, and i can't wait to hear about more healthy babies being born!!! Yay babies!


----------



## Huggles

alybel - veronica is gorgeous! :cloud9:

Hope the natural induction techniques work fides!


----------



## Michieb

Gorgeous bay Alybel! Veronica is a cutie!
QWK hope MIL settles down and doesnt add unnecessary drama to your last week of pregnancy! With my daughter my inlaws last minute decided to vist us the week i was being induced (41 wks) i warned them that when my mom flew in they would have to go as we only had one spare room and my mom's trip was planned for some time - dont know if they liked it or not - they stayed at the hospital waiting room two whole days! and then stayed at my house while i was in the hospital (6 days) - they left the day i came home - the day my mom got in - they seemed annoyed but like i said i didnt care they called the day before they came to saya they were coming and my moms trip was planned since i was 3 months along! She should be greatful you are letting her stay after you get home!

Hope things progress for you fides!! Not much longer now one way or another!!


----------



## tlh97990

sorry ladies i havent been keeping up with everyone as much as id like but madelyn is keepin me busy last night she slept from 8-midnight then was fussing every hour after that so OH stayed up with her so i could sleep it was def needed!!

good luck everyone that is gettin close


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Alybel, Veronica is gorgeous! 

QWK - I am so sorry you've had to deal with all that drama with your MIL - as if you don't have enough to worry about at the moment, sheesh! 

Wishing lots of labor dust to those ladies playing the waiting game! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Copied from my journal but here's an update about today's check-up ;)


> Back from the doctor ;) He is measuring at exactly 38 weeks, HB is between 135 and 145bpm so good and strong (he wouldn't stop moving when she was trying to hear the heartbeat :haha: still very active!), my BP is good, i gained 2lbs so i think 34 in total now lol. I am 2.5cm dilated and he is -3 - which i know doesn't mean much cause a lot of babies that are engaged for weeks all of a sudden move back up lol so we will see when he gets here! We can't wait we're so excited! I got the co-sleeper all set up next to my side of the bed. It's gonna be wonderful! :dance: :D


----------



## DrGomps

wtt, those are good numbersI was at 3 cm and -2 when I got inducedI needed an amnio infusion after my waters broke because of some deaccerlation of babies hr with contractions 

michiebwhat is it with MILs? :nope:

Fides, I started natural induction techniques and I didn't even go into labor on my own, but it did make my cervix favorable. hope it works for you so you can have the birth you want. If you make it to 42 will you have to be induced??

Update from Pip:


> Cervix favourable so could break waters, but Master McN's head still too high to do so safely due to risk of cord getting compressed. They have given me another pessary and are hopeful this will kickstart regular contractions allowing a vaginal delivery. They will review again tomorrow afternoon if no progress. KxThey said they would have to put me in stirrups in the delivery suite if they were to break my waters to avoid trapping anything in the pelvis. I'm feeling frustrated that labour could be established if waters were broke but scared if his cord got trapped that I'd need an emergency section. If nothing happens by tomorrow and he's still high then they may do a section anyway. It's looking like a 11-11-11 baby at this rate! sec Approx 5 mins between contractions. Not particularly intense though. Should be off the machine soon... I've got to spend another 10 minutes laid up and then I'm off to stomp the hospital to shake this boy out!!Having "contractions" every 5 minutes but they are not very intense. Have got really bad pains at the top of the back of my legs though. Let's hope it's something starting!


----------



## sherylb

My appointment was very encouraging today. I have gone from 2 to 3 since my last appointment and he says I am already effaced. He said if I have one hour of painful contractions to go straight in as he only expects labor to be 4 to 5 hours since I have already done most of the hard work.  And he still doesn't expect me to make it to my due date.


----------



## fides

update: prayers/vibes/etc, please, ladies!!

My m/w just called - her FIL passed away, and they need to be in Indiana by Friday (20hr drive from here). So, if i don't deliver before she has to leave, that means i'll be under the care of another midwife i've met only twice - i have no rapport with that midwife - i'm sure she's nice, but i don't know her...

Please pray that this baby comes NOW!! It is time to come out, little one!

DrG, if i make it to 42 weeks, i have to go back to an OB for monitoring and they'll make the call, but since I have gestational hypertension and carpal tunnel/fluid retention, i'm pretty sure they'll want to induce.

wtt, sounds like you had a good appt!


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> My appointment was very encouraging today. I have gone from 2 to 3 since my last appointment and he says I am already effaced. He said if I have one hour of painful contractions to go straight in as he only expects labor to be 4 to 5 hours since I have already done most of the hard work.  And he still doesn't expect me to make it to my due date.

that would be a nice labor - hope he is right!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sheryl, that is great news! :dance:

Fides, sending thoughts and prayers your way that baby comes asap!


----------



## wtt :)

wow Sheryl, sounds great! good luck! 

Best of luck fides that baby comes NOW! :thumbup:


----------



## chloe18.

Just to let u know i had my son Leo Daniel Holman at 11.50 on the 6/11/11 weighing 7lb 8oz :D only 4 hours in labour xx


----------



## Nyn

congratulations chloe!!

Quick update: Leia is here!! born on the 7th November after a loooong stalled labor then fast and crazy established labor! didn't get my home birth but still got a totally natural birth :) hardest by far out of my 3 kids but well worth it!! will write story and start coming on more regularly in a day or so!!

here she is :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







P1130948.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sherylb

Congrats to our two newest babies. I would say moms but you both were already moms. :cloud9:


----------



## k8y

two new babies hooray ! 

Nyn she is absoloutely gorgeous well done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations to both - Nyn she is BEAUTIFUL xxxx


----------



## joey300187

just to let ya all know Cath (mummycat) is going in to be induced at 8.30am 2morra, she's asked me to keep u all updated as things progress so will be logged on 2morra with updates. please dont put on fb as they want to announce it once lo arrives :) xx


----------



## joey300187

congrats Nyn what a cutie!! xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz nyn and chloe. im starting to get really jelous lol i want my daughter here now lol. im feeling so much pressure and REALLY CRAMPY. i hope tomorrow at my appt they tell me ive dialted some cuz ive been walking likeCRAZY!!!


----------



## chloe18.

congrats nyn, shes adorable xx


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats Nyn and choe!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhhh, more babies today!!! :happydance:

Congrats to Nyn and Chloe!

Nyn, she is so adorable and I love how she looks all cuddled up, just like her scan pic!

Chloe, Leo is one of the top names we're thinking for our baby! I got all excited to see that. Wow, just 4 hours of labor!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Soooo, a full moon on the 10th! Will be interesting to see how many of us go into labor. I'm guessing 4!


----------



## qwk

Ohhh congrats nyn she is lovely! And congrats on your natural birth!

Congrats to Chloe too :)

Sounds like a good report Sheryl!


----------



## bbygurl719

and i hope im one of them lol!!1


----------



## sherylb

That would actually be ideal with it being Friday too. DH doesn't have paid leave yet at his new job so we aim for Friday/Saturday birth if possible.


----------



## wtt :)

Full moon sounds good to me! :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats to Nyn and Chloe!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i feel u sheryl my oh just got his overtime taking away so he works monday thru friday. so if i go on friday he will have sat and sun off with me!!


----------



## fides

chloe18. said:


> Just to let u know i had my son Leo Daniel Holman at 11.50 on the 6/11/11 weighing 7lb 8oz :D only 4 hours in labour xx

congratulations!!! :yipee:



Nyn said:


> congratulations chloe!!
> 
> Quick update: Leia is here!! born on the 7th November after a loooong stalled labor then fast and crazy established labor! didn't get my home birth but still got a totally natural birth :) hardest by far out of my 3 kids but well worth it!! will write story and start coming on more regularly in a day or so!!
> 
> here she is :kiss:

YAY!!!! So happy for you! :happydance:



joey300187 said:


> just to let ya all know Cath (mummycat) is going in to be induced at 8.30am 2morra, she's asked me to keep u all updated as things progress so will be logged on 2morra with updates. please dont put on fb as they want to announce it once lo arrives :) xx

thanks for the update - hope everything goes well for her!!


----------



## qwk

My waters just broke :happydance: had been having contractions every 5 to 10 minutes for about two hours before, so I'm going to just go try to relax, do one of my hypnotherapy scripts, and see what happens!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yay qwk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fides

congrats, qwk, and good luck!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay QWK, good luck!!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck qwk!!


----------



## alybel

qwk - all the best for the birth!

Congratulations on the other two babies born to Nyn and chloe18!!

I had some photos taken today and thought I would share one that I have been seen as a sneak peak. Can't wait to get all the photos!!!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/veronica.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I hope your baby comes soon. I didn't have my OB deliver&#8230;but had a fantastic one that came in the end that saved me from being sectioned. Though I know what you mean about having the person you are originally comfortable with.

Sheryl, thats excellent news!! Won't be long now, I am sure!!

Cognrats Chloe!! 

Nyn, she's gorgeous. Can't wait to read your story. 

QWK&#8230;ohmy god!! Yay!! Q is coming!! I am so excited for you!! :dance: :yippee: And on the eve of your due date!!! 

Alybel, that picture is too precious!!

Update from Pip:


> having regular tightenings every 5 minutes, strong period like pains, and cramps in front and back of thighs. Have put on TENS machine which is helping lots. Now on monitor to check for baby's heartbeat and rate of "tightenings". Liam has gone home but will be called back when labour is "established". Baby's head is still too high for them to break waters safely. KxNo change here. Have been hooked up to TENS machine all night. Slept in fits and starts. WB active but still not dropped. He's been a good boy and waiting until his brother gets off to school for his GCSE Maths exam before making his appearance!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats to all the new mummys :yipee:

very tired been up most night with some random contractions,nothing regular,im off to hosp this morning for a scan and consultant appt so hopefully i will get told something different.


----------



## shortie1990

Haven't posted in here for ages, hope every one is doing well and not too uncomfortable and fed up!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Chloe, Leo is a beautiful name, my nephew is called Leo and is gorgeous. Nyn she is beautiful congratulations! Qwk good luck, hope it all goes quick for u. Here's hoping something happens for the rest of u, i can see a load of full moon babies showing up!


----------



## Tish5478

Ahh congrats Nyn and Chloe :hugs:

And :wohoo: to Qwk for waters breaking - and on your due date! So impressed by these prompt babies! If only mind had been the same! :dohh:

Hope your appointment goes ok today Babyhopes and hope you get some answers! :hugs: If you're like me, time just seems to be dragging and everyday you are wanting something to happen!

Will be thinking of mummycat and pip today for their inductions! If you're reading this girls, good luck!!! :happydance:

Well nil to report here. I've had horrendous d&v for the last two days :cry:- everyone seems to think this is a good thing and is my body preparing for labour! I personally think it was a bug that has wiped me out!!! I see the consultant tomorrow but I suspect she'll just put me off till next week - don't know about anyone else but I am sleeping terribly - every time I lay down my back is killing me - I have been using a hot water bottle that has helped slightly though apparently I kept catching DH with it last night :dohh: I have been getting up so frequently and just not getting comfortable - I can't put up with another week and a half of this!!!! :nope: Moan Moan Moan!! But I guess I will have to if my bubba is comfy in there which of course is the main priority! 

Have a good day girls and good luck to anyone who has something going on xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

YAY Qwk, can't wait to see pictures of gorgeous baby Q! See, he didn't want to hang around because he wants to get out and get rocking in his gorgeous nursery!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Anna, :hugs: I hope your LO comes soon and that you feel better. 

new update from Pip


> "Update: Some progress made since 21.10 update from last night. Tightenings still regular and increasing in duration and intensity. HB good and strong. Head still floating so looking very likely I'll be taken down to delivery after lunch to have my waters broken by the registrar. If cord drops first they'll likely do emergency section. Will hopefully know more about 2. K


----------



## bbygurl719

good luck qwk!!


----------



## bbygurl719

and omg i cant believe im in the single digits til my due date!!


----------



## Nyn

YEY Qwk!!!!!!!!! good luck hun!!!!!

alybel wow that photo is amazing!!!!!!!!! absolutely GORGEOUS!!

good luck Mummycat!!!


----------



## k8y

Took Martha to get weighed, in a week shes gone fro 7lb 10 to 8lb 5 woohoo go boobies !!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats Chloe - Leo is a great name!! And yay for a short labor!! Hope both of you are doing well!!
NYN congrats on leia - she is beautiful!! Hope you are feeling well!

Mummycat good luck on induction hope all goes well!
QWK congrats on waters breaking!!! 
Alybel great photo!! Cant wait to see the rest!!
K8Y great news on weigjt gain!!!

Happy hump day to all!!!

I go for my last scan tomorrow am - and then Fri Cristiano is here!!!! Packing our bags tomorrow night!! We'll be leaving for hospital by 5:20 AM :)
Cant wait!!! Excited and anxious!!

Hope everyone feels good!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just thought id update.

Went to hospital this morning for scan,baby still measuring VERY BIG! but i knew that.
fluids are up to 23 now:shock: consultant dont want to induce of anything:hissy:
she just looked at the scan measurements and looked at me 'your having a BIG one'
ok thanks i freking know :grr:! so it was basically a waste of time!

got to go for blood test there in morning to test for GD altho i havent got it iv been tested that many times :hissy:

and have booked ANOTHER scan for next weds(16th) ill be 40+2 they are doing a stretch and sweep then.

i then decided to walk up and down lincoln city to see if baby would budge! i felt that much pressure between my legs i had sharp pains had to sit down cos i really thought waters will burst :haha:]

anyway im home after all the drama :haha:


----------



## Huggles

chloe18. said:


> Just to let u know i had my son Leo Daniel Holman at 11.50 on the 6/11/11 weighing 7lb 8oz :D only 4 hours in labour xx

Congrats on the birth of your son!



Nyn said:


> Quick update: Leia is here!! born on the 7th November after a loooong stalled labor then fast and crazy established labor! didn't get my home birth but still got a totally natural birth :) hardest by far out of my 3 kids but well worth it!! will write story and start coming on more regularly in a day or so!!
> 
> here she is :kiss:

Yipee! Big congrats to you! sorry you didn't get your home birth but glad you at least got the natural birth you wanted xx



qwk said:


> My waters just broke :happydance: had been having contractions every 5 to 10 minutes for about two hours before, so I'm going to just go try to relax, do one of my hypnotherapy scripts, and see what happens!!

Exciting! And on your due date too! Fx'd you have a nice short labour and baby arrives nice and soon!



alybel said:


> I had some photos taken today and thought I would share one that I have been seen as a sneak peak. Can't wait to get all the photos!!!
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/veronica.jpg

omg, that photo's is GORGEOUS!



Michieb said:


> I go for my last scan tomorrow am - and then Fri Cristiano is here!!!! Packing our bags tomorrow night!! We'll be leaving for hospital by 5:20 AM :)
> Cant wait!!! Excited and anxious!!
> 
> Hope everyone feels good!!!

Oooh, good luck!!!



babyhopes2010 said:


> Just thought id update.
> 
> Went to hospital this morning for scan,baby still measuring VERY BIG! but i knew that.
> fluids are up to 23 now:shock: consultant dont want to induce of anything:hissy:
> she just looked at the scan measurements and looked at me 'your having a BIG one'
> ok thanks i freking know :grr:! so it was basically a waste of time!
> 
> got to go for blood test there in morning to test for GD altho i havent got it iv been tested that many times :hissy:
> 
> and have booked ANOTHER scan for next weds(16th) ill be 40+2 they are doing a stretch and sweep then.
> 
> i then decided to walk up and down lincoln city to see if baby would budge! i felt that much pressure between my legs i had sharp pains had to sit down cos i really thought waters will burst :haha:]
> 
> anyway im home after all the drama :haha:

Sorry you had yet another disappointing appointment :hugs:


----------



## fides

Tish5478 said:


> Well nil to report here. I've had horrendous d&v for the last two days :cry:- everyone seems to think this is a good thing and is my body preparing for labour! I personally think it was a bug that has wiped me out!!! I see the consultant tomorrow but I suspect she'll just put me off till next week - don't know about anyone else but I am sleeping terribly - every time I lay down my back is killing me - I have been using a hot water bottle that has helped slightly though apparently I kept catching DH with it last night :dohh: I have been getting up so frequently and just not getting comfortable - I can't put up with another week and a half of this!!!! :nope: Moan Moan Moan!! But I guess I will have to if my bubba is comfy in there which of course is the main priority!
> 
> Have a good day girls and good luck to anyone who has something going on xxx

what is d&v? sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: i've felt a lot more worn out in the last week - are you feeling more worn out now that you're past EDD or is it the d&V you mentioned? just curious. ikwym about baby being the priority, though. :flower:



k8y said:


> Took Martha to get weighed, in a week shes gone fro 7lb 10 to 8lb 5 woohoo go boobies !!

wow, well done! :thumbup:



Michieb said:


> I go for my last scan tomorrow am - and then Fri Cristiano is here!!!! Packing our bags tomorrow night!! We'll be leaving for hospital by 5:20 AM :)
> Cant wait!!! Excited and anxious!!
> 
> Hope everyone feels good!!!

good luck! hope it all goes well! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

fides said:


> what is d&v? sorry you're having a rough time. :hugs: i've felt a lot more worn out in the last week - are you feeling more worn out now that you're past EDD or is it the d&V you mentioned? just curious. ikwym about baby being the priority, though. :flower:

D&V = diarrhea and vomiting


----------



## joey300187

update from mummycat at 1pm (sorry for delay)
"just had gel, now we wait an hour. then we walk for 5 hours, then we see if they can break waters!"
hoping for lots of progress for next update! come on baby Pound! xx


----------



## fides

thank you, ladies, for posting the updates on mummy & pip - thoughts are with them!


----------



## sun

Just thought I would update since I am a November Mummy! My LO was due on November 28, but arrived early on November 05!!! Still not sure on a name though - we put "It's a girl" on her sheet at hospital! :haha:


----------



## fides

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Sun!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats sun!! hope you are both doing well!


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks for updating us! 
Congrats sun! :D


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz!!! And how everything is going good for mummy and pip. i got a doctors appt today and i really hope they say ive dialated since ive been trying EVERYTHING!! if they say im still closed i might just break down n cry right there. fingers crossed for some good news!!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck Amanda! :thumbup:


----------



## MonstHer

I think I'm in early labor! Gahh!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So much excitement in here right now!! Good luck to all the mommies in labor!


----------



## joey300187

update from mummycats hubby at 7.40
" things have kicked off in the last hour. contracting very regular. 4cm dilated we're in full blown labour..."
text from Cath 20.13
"i love gas and air! makes contracting every minute something i can deal with :)"

:) will update more very soon hopefully!! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

I'm currently having very dull pains, but feel like my groin area, and also possibly my back?

But they're sort of just a constant ache? :shrug:

Think I'm just getting my hopes up now though!


----------



## bbygurl719

another dissappointing doctors appt. im STILL closed :( but will b getting a call this week with my inducement date. doctor said probably next weekend!!


----------



## fides

MonstHer said:


> I think I'm in early labor! Gahh!

wow, you're an early bird - congrats, and good luck!! :happydance:



joey300187 said:


> update from mummycats hubby at 7.40
> " things have kicked off in the last hour. contracting very regular. 4cm dilated we're in full blown labour..."
> text from Cath 20.13
> "i love gas and air! makes contracting every minute something i can deal with :)"
> 
> :) will update more very soon hopefully!! xxx

thanks!


----------



## joey300187

Mummycat just text its a girl!! :) update to follow xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz mummy!!!


----------



## fides

ooohh, YAY!!! Good for her!! That makes her, what +10 days?! WOW! Well done, mummy!!! SO happy for you, and hope the extra wait is well rewarded!! :yipee:


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations mummy!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Cath!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats Cath!! I can't wait to see the photos and hear the story!!

Amanda&#8230;sorry about the disappointing photo&#8230;maybe try DTD or some EPO up the foof?? It helped get me to 2 cms and the sweep brought me to three&#8230;

Also&#8230;Pip had her baby!!


> Just got text from Liam...
> 
> Baby Andrew born at 10.36pm weight 6 pounds 10 ounces. I'm doing alright - so is mum and baby.

2 babies today!! Wohoo!!


----------



## sherylb

Wasn't Pip's baby expected to be a lot bigger or was that just if she carried to term?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Pip!!


----------



## bbygurl719

ive tried DTD but what is EPO and congratz pip!!


----------



## tlh97990

theres so much going on in this thread!!! i try to keep up to date but its so hard with a newborn! i'm currently avoiding waking her up for her bath hoping if i wait til later shell sleep a little longer :haha: those that have had their babies how are your LOs sleeping at night? madelyn will sleep for a good 3-4 hours when we first put her down usually at 8 or 9 but after that shes up every hour until 5am then will sleep for another 3 hours. i cant wait until they sleep through the night!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats pip!


----------



## finallyready

I hate being due the END of November....but so happy to hear all the progress everyone is making!


----------



## shortie1990

Full moon tonight ladies!


----------



## babyhopes2010

morning off to hosp to be stabbed for blood :haha:

thought id leave u with this link so you can obsess over ur odds :rofl:

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=11&d=14&y=11


----------



## qwk

Quinton was born at 12:10 am, 11/10/11 - a big old 9 lbs, 21 Inches! Birth was basically not at all as planned, but ended up with a baby, so we are ecstatic!


----------



## babyhopes2010

qwk said:


> Quinton was born at 12:10 am, 11/10/11 - a big old 9 lbs, 21 Inches! Birth was basically not at all as planned, but ended up with a baby, so we are ecstatic!

:happydance::happydance: congrats.ill carry on being pregnant forever :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats qwk!!
Thanks for that link, babyhopes :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

LOL wtt its great isnt it! i obsess over it every morning :haha:


----------



## joey300187

Sorry gor delay trying to pack for a week away with a newborn is not fun lol. Update from mummycat 
We are delighter to announce the birth of elizabeth rose born 11 days laye on 9.11.11. At 21.47 weighing 7lb 4 oz

:) well done cath!! Xxx


----------



## wtt :)

babyhopes2010 said:


> LOL wtt its great isnt it! i obsess over it every morning :haha:

Haha yeah, at this point i too feel like i'll be pregnant forever!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats to MummyCat and Qwk!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i think im actually nesting :shock:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz qwk!!


----------



## Tish5478

Wow so much happened overnight!!!! :haha:

Congrats to Qwk, Pip and Mummycat :thumbup: can't wait to see photos!! Hope all is well with you all.

Well I went to see the consultant this morning and I must've had my "feel sorry for me" face as she decided to either induce or section me!!! The good news is the head has started to engage and I'm almost fully effaced and a good 2cm dilated so am heading back in this afternoon for them to break my waters!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: Will update when I can with news.

Good luck to everyone else over the next few days :hugs: xxx


----------



## k8y

wow congrats to all the new Mummy. Cant wait for pics of the new bundles. xx


----------



## Michieb

WOW!! So many babies!!
Congrats to all the moms Qwk, Pip and Mummycat!! Cant wait to see pics!!!

AFM had my last scan this morning! Baby is headdown so good news - but barely any amniotic fluid left so either way he has to be out tom the latest! Got my hospital papers - no food or drink excpet for water after midnight - we'll be on our way to hospital by 5:20 am - have to be there by 6 and should be in surgery by 8!! Keep me in your prayers - please ;) Getting nervous now!! 6 more hours left of work and then off to do my packing!! Dropping my daughter and dog off at my MIL's tonight - and then packing me and baby up! Here i go!! Mom of two by tom morning!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats QWK!!!

Good luck Michieb!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats mummycat, pip and qwk, can't wait to see pictures of those beautiful babies


----------



## Nyn

HUGE congratulations Mummycat and Qwk!!!!!! :happydance:

Another few days and I'll be back on a bit more regularly! need to write up my birth story too while the details are all fresh!

hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

ooh and Pip!!! congratulations hun!!!


----------



## repogirl813

good luck tomorrow michieb, keep us posted when you can!!!

good luck tish, hope all goes well and section isn't needed, keep us updated11

It's like all the babies on here come in booms nothing at all for a few days them bam, babies galore again!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

So i got some good news today!!! I go next friday ON MY DUE DATE. to the hospital at 8pm stay over night and get induced at 8am on saturday so my daughter is going to be here by next weekend YAY!! im super excited!!


----------



## repogirl813

Amanda, that is such good news for you, and maybe you will go on your own earlier, either way now you have a date to look forward to and know your lo will be here soon!! Hope all works out as we all know how uncomfortable you have been.

I also attached a link to my birth story here for anyone who would like to read!! it's a bit late but still wanted to post it


----------



## bbygurl719

i hope i go before being that natural is better but god itd great to have an end in sight being so sore and hurts when she moves!! i just keep think 9 more days and ill b a mommy to my own daughter.. i now that sounds bad cuz i got 3 step kids but its just a feeling i cant help having!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Glad the end is in sight for you Amanda, I know you've had a rough last few weeks!


----------



## fides

pip, you probably won't see this, but congrats on your rainbow baby - can't wait to hear about it!!



finallyready said:


> I hate being due the END of November....but so happy to hear all the progress everyone is making!

this one made me laugh - i'm due the beginning, but at this rate, you'll probably beat me to it, lol! :haha: EDD's are just the middle of a range of dates (as i keep reminding myself), so your end of November EDD doesn't mean you'll necessarily be at the end of the line. ;) You might be quite surprised!



babyhopes2010 said:


> thought id leave u with this link so you can obsess over ur odds :rofl:
> 
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?use=EDD&m=11&d=14&y=11

LOVE the link - thanks!! Guess my current odds of going into spontaneous labor for tomorrow are 13.8%! Woohoo! :haha:



qwk said:


> Quinton was born at 12:10 am, 11/10/11 - a big old 9 lbs, 21 Inches! Birth was basically not at all as planned, but ended up with a baby, so we are ecstatic!

Congrats - can't wait to hear about it!



Tish5478 said:


> Well I went to see the consultant this morning and I must've had my "feel sorry for me" face as she decided to either induce or section me!!! The good news is the head has started to engage and I'm almost fully effaced and a good 2cm dilated so am heading back in this afternoon for them to break my waters!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: Will update when I can with news.

good luck! :thumbup:



Michieb said:


> AFM had my last scan this morning! Baby is headdown so good news - but barely any amniotic fluid left so either way he has to be out tom the latest! Got my hospital papers - no food or drink excpet for water after midnight - we'll be on our way to hospital by 5:20 am - have to be there by 6 and should be in surgery by 8!! Keep me in your prayers - please ;) Getting nervous now!! 6 more hours left of work and then off to do my packing!! Dropping my daughter and dog off at my MIL's tonight - and then packing me and baby up! Here i go!! Mom of two by tom morning!!

good luck! :thumbup:

:happydance: guess this means there are going to be so many 11-11-11 babies in here!! :happydance:


afm, at EDD +9, i am completely and utterly exhausted, but i can't seem to get much sleep. i am emotionally and physically drained, but it is nice to come on B&B and check how people are doing. guess i'd rather do that instead of placing my energy into calling everyone back... :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

ooh that's great news, Amanda!! :thumbup: i bet you are so relieved!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck, michieb!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww fides.cant imagine how fe up u must feel :( x


----------



## repogirl813

fides, i really do feel bad for you as well as anyone else past their due dates right now!! I went 13 days early and could't imagine being past due at this point!!!


----------



## DrGomps

:happydance: :headspin: :dance: CONGRATS QWK!!! :dance: :headspin: :happydance:I can't wait to see pics/read your birth story!!

Good luck Tish on the induction!!

Michieb hope all goes well tomorrow on your section&#8230;love your sons birthday!! 

Eeks Loads more babies!!

Amanda&#8230;yay!! it must be a relief having an end date in site&#8230;

Fides&#8230;:hugs: Any signs&#8230;it can't be long now hun!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Ohhh, Qwk had her baby?!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Qwk, you have to take pics for us of the baby in the beautiful nursery! (When you have time, of course!)

ETA: LOVE his name!!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Great chart, babyhopes! My odds appear to be highest over the next 3 days. Oh please, please, please let that be right!


----------



## babyhopes2010

MyTurnYet said:


> Great chart, babyhopes! My odds appear to be highest over the next 3 days. Oh please, please, please let that be right!

my odds are getting better :happydance:

congrats wow 20 babies :happydance:


----------



## you&me

I haven't had a chance to catch up yet...but congratulations to everyone that has had their babies.

Our little boy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date (21st Nov due on 27th) and was delivered by emergency section on Tuesday 8th November 2011 at 16:29 due to Pre-eclamptic Toxemia at 37weeks +1 day...weighing 7lbs 15.5ozs...we both came home last night, he is feeding well and just perfect!!

Mitchell Allan Coates (aka Mitch)
 



Attached Files:







Mitch.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congrats you&me, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats youandme! Glad you're both home and doing well!
Hoping everyone is doing well! I'm off to my section, can't believe the day is here!
So excited in less than 4 hours I'll have my lil guy! I'll update as soon as I can
Good luck to all


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats


goodluck all the best on ur csection x


----------



## k8y

You&me he is a cutey. well done and cograts. x


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats you&me!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz you&me and good luck michib. im in count down mode 7 days til i go to the hospital and 8 til i get induced!!! 39 weeks today!!!


----------



## fides

youn&me, congratulations!

bby, congrats on 39 weeks!

michie, can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats you&me, what a cutie pie! 

Good luck today Michieb!

Happy 39 weeks bby, not long now!


----------



## angelashope

Precious Naomi Way arrived a week early Sunday Nov 6th! She can be added to the count :)


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats angelashope!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz angel


----------



## wtt :)

Happy 39 weeks, Amanda!!


----------



## fides

angelashope said:


> Precious Naomi Way arrived a week early Sunday Nov 6th! She can be added to the count :)

congratulations!


----------



## Michieb

Thank you everyone! Cristiano was born at 8:26 AM EST 11/11/11 8lbs 10oz - 29 inches long

Hes a great baby!! And i have been managing the breastfeeding!!! :) I'll post pics a soon as i can - i know i am mommy biased but he is a cutie!!!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats YOu&ME!! Hes gorgeous! 

Michieb&#8230;yay!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## wtt :)

Yay congrats michieb!


----------



## fides

Michieb said:


> Thank you everyone! Cristiano was born at 8:26 AM EST 11/11/11 8lbs 10oz - 29 inches long
> 
> Hes a great baby!! And i have been managing the breastfeeding!!! :) I'll post pics a soon as i can - i know i am mommy biased but he is a cutie!!!

congratulations!! can't wait to see the pics, and hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## notjustyet

Congrats you&me he is gorgeous, a good weight too. Michieb, congratulations and i'm hoping we see pics soon! Annie is 4 weeks old today how crazy is that, her weight was 7lb1 at the last weigh in so she's putting on well and i'm still managing to breastfeed, even through the growth spurts. Good luck to everyone still waiting, not long to go now!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Congrats you&me and Michieb and angelashope!!:happydance:

Today is my due date! :dance: No baby in sight, though...makes me a little sad, actually. When is he going to get here????


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz michieb... so 6 days til i go to the hospital and 7 til i get induced..


----------



## MyTurnYet

Stupid question, but what does "afm" mean? I keep seeing people start their posts that way. :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just went on a crazy cleaning phase! :haha:
feeling very restless and just went to the loo and its like someone hit the ejector button :rofl:

Hope its a sign LOL


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hope so, babyhopes! You know what? I just noticed we were TTC the same length of time 2.5 years (and I do remember seeing you in the TTC boards!) and now we're due just 2 days apart and both waiting for our babies!!!

I think I just realized what "afm" means...is it "as for me"?


----------



## babyhopes2010

irememeber u too :)

love ur quote

i have tatooed on my ankle with two foot prints after i had a miscarriage :flower: i fell pregnant the next day after getting it done :)

Isaiah 41:10
New International Version (NIV)


10 So do not fear, for I am with you; 
do not be dismayed, for I am your God. 
I will strengthen you and help you; 
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Oh wow, I love that so much. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3809/isiahah.png

I dont think id be anything without my faith.TTC made my faith so much stronger :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

That's awesome...made me tear up a little, actually.


----------



## abi17

Iv missed so much, congratulations too everyone with new babies. Today is my due date and arabella is 20 days old :-/ feels very strange too think I should still be pregnant expecting my little miracle x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Michieb, can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thought I'd share a couple of the pictures of Connor taken in the hospital after he was born. Can't believe he'll be two weeks tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







{8dc15f49-4741-42ba-ae31-aee638befc14}_7.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3









{8dc15f49-4741-42ba-ae31-aee638befc14}_8BW.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

babyhopes, I LOVE your tattoo!!

myturn, congrats on your EDD! :) afm does mean as for me :flower:

gorgeous pics, MrsAJ


afm, I'm EDD +11 today...


----------



## Huggles

sun said:


> Just thought I would update since I am a November Mummy! My LO was due on November 28, but arrived early on November 05!!! Still not sure on a name though - we put "It's a girl" on her sheet at hospital! :haha:

Congrats sun! Have you decided on a name yet?



DrGomps said:


> Also&#8230;Pip had her baby!!
> 
> 
> Just got text from Liam...
> 
> Baby Andrew born at 10.36pm weight 6 pounds 10 ounces. I'm doing alright - so is mum and baby.Click to expand...

Congrats Pip!



qwk said:


> Quinton was born at 12:10 am, 11/10/11 - a big old 9 lbs, 21 Inches! Birth was basically not at all as planned, but ended up with a baby, so we are ecstatic!

Congrats! Sorry it didn't go as planned, but glad you got your baby! :baby:



joey300187 said:


> Sorry gor delay trying to pack for a week away with a newborn is not fun lol. Update from mummycat
> We are delighter to announce the birth of elizabeth rose born 11 days laye on 9.11.11. At 21.47 weighing 7lb 4 oz
> 
> :) well done cath!! Xxx

congrats again mummycat! And really love the name!



bbygurl719 said:


> So i got some good news today!!! I go next friday ON MY DUE DATE. to the hospital at 8pm stay over night and get induced at 8am on saturday so my daughter is going to be here by next weekend YAY!! im super excited!!

Yay! So glad you have an end date to look forward to!



you&me said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet...but congratulations to everyone that has had their babies.
> 
> Our little boy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date (21st Nov due on 27th) and was delivered by emergency section on Tuesday 8th November 2011 at 16:29 due to Pre-eclamptic Toxemia at 37weeks +1 day...weighing 7lbs 15.5ozs...we both came home last night, he is feeding well and just perfect!!
> 
> Mitchell Allan Coates (aka Mitch)

Congrats! He's gorgeous! So glad you're both doing well.



angelashope said:


> Precious Naomi Way arrived a week early Sunday Nov 6th! She can be added to the count :)

Congrats!



Michieb said:


> Thank you everyone! Cristiano was born at 8:26 AM EST 11/11/11 8lbs 10oz - 29 inches long
> 
> Hes a great baby!! And i have been managing the breastfeeding!!! :) I'll post pics a soon as i can - i know i am mommy biased but he is a cutie!!!

Yay! congrats and so cool he got the 11.11.11 birth date!



MyTurnYet said:


> Today is my due date! :dance: No baby in sight, though...makes me a little sad, actually. When is he going to get here????

Happy due date!!! :wohoo:
Hope things start happening soon for you!



Mrs. AJ said:


> Thought I'd share a couple of the pictures of Connor taken in the hospital after he was born. Can't believe he'll be two weeks tomorrow!

He's gorgeous! I keep meaning to come and stalk your journal, especially since our boys were born on the same day, but I just haven't had a chance yet. Can't seem to keep up with the journals and threads I'm already subscribed to. But hopefully I'll get there soon.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats everyone! im trying to keep up..

fides i hope something starts happening for you soon. i had my baby on her due date and couldnt imagine going any longer and you're already 11 days over tell that LO its time to be evicted!!


----------



## sherylb

Waters broke at 1130. Headed to hospital.


----------



## Huggles

good luck sheryl!


----------



## k8y

Good luck sheryl !!! Hope it all goes smoothly for you. x


----------



## DrGomps

eeks!! Sheryl!! Sending you labor dust!!!

Babyhopes&#8230;love your tattoo&#8230;

Happy Due date (yesterday) Jill!!!

Abi, good to see you on here!! How is your LO!!

Robin, Connor is SOOO precious!! Great photos!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows everyone?

well im still pregnant :haha:

edd is tommorow and my bday is 15th so we shall see\!


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodluck sheryl!

everyones having babies b4 me :hissy::haha:


----------



## Nyn

comgratulations you&me!!!! Mitchell is gorgeous!!!

and congratulations angelashope and Michieb!!!! can't wait to see pics!!

Sheryl good luck hun!!!!!

how's everyone doing?

and fides..my due date buddy!..hope you have your bubba soon you must be so uncomfortable!! xxx


----------



## alybel

good luck Sheryl!


----------



## wtt :)

All the best, sheryl!
No signs here lol
Babyhopes, that's my mom's bday too! Still kinda hoping he'll have his own bday though but we'll see ;)


----------



## k8y

Am just wondering how something so small and beautiful as my lovely daughter can fart so loud and do such massive poo's !!!


----------



## wtt :)

:rofl:


----------



## Huggles

:rofl:


----------



## sherylb

Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches. Great labor!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz sheryl!!


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations Sheryl, can't wait for the birth story! x


----------



## k8y

yay congrats sheryl ! Looking forward to pics. xx


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches. Great labor!

oh wow, big congrats!


----------



## tlh97990

congrats sheryl!!

k8y i agree madelyn will be laying on me grunting and farting trying to get her poo out..shes totally her father's daughter :haha:

nyn can you add madelyn reece to the front page she was born november 2nd.

i finally typed up my birth story but i dont know how to put it on my signature


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats sheryl! Glad you had a great labor!
Afm, i am getting impatient now and just want my Baby!!!! Lol oh well.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Sheryl, can't wait to see pictures :) xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Sheryl!! Can't wait to hear the story!

K8y, that is hilarious, I feel the same way! He has these adult size farts and it cracks me up every time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats! im still preg x


----------



## mummapie

Been trying to catch up with everyone, my mobile internet is so pants! But congrats to everyone who's had their lovely babies so far, hopefully I'm not far behind.


----------



## Nyn

Yey sheryl congratulations hun!! hope you're recovering well x


----------



## DrGomps

huge congrats sheryl!! Can't wait to hear the story..

TLH: to add the URL to your siggy you code it as following:[url =whatever the url is]Whatever you want to call the link [ /URL]

but remove the spaces...


----------



## tlh97990

my daughter hates being swaddled. she wants to be free all the time and kicks her blankets off and just sprawls out.shes adorable though!


----------



## sherylb

Our baby girl has slept all day swaddled tightly :cloud9:


----------



## notjustyet

Annie had to be swaddled for the first few days but after that needed her arms free. She still tucks herself up into feotal (sp?) position when she's cuddling up to me though, that's really cute. Hi mummapie!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats sheryl!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: happy due date! Mine's this Thursday and no signs...


----------



## MyTurnYet

Babyhopes, happy due date!!

Wtt almost there!

I thought the days leading up to due date were hardest emotionally for some reason.


----------



## wtt :)

MyTurnYet said:


> I thought the days leading up to due date were hardest emotionally for some reason.

especially when everyone keeps asking. i am ignoring questions on FB, email and elsewhere now. Trying to make the best of it and getting as much rest as i still can :)


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches. Great labor!

congratulations, and glad labor went well!



babyhopes2010 said:


> :sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:

happy EDD! 



wtt :) said:


> :hugs: happy due date! Mine's this Thursday and no signs...

happy EDD b/c i'm hoping not to still be around by Thursday... :haha:


afm, EDD +13 today... why is it that if a baby comes almost 2 weeks early, that's completely natural, but if you get close to 2 weeks late, everyone treats you like something is wrong?! ugh.


----------



## babyhopes2010

fides said:


> sherylb said:
> 
> 
> Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches. Great labor!
> 
> congratulations, and glad labor went well!
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> :sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> happy EDD!
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: happy due date! Mine's this Thursday and no signs...Click to expand...
> 
> happy EDD b/c i'm hoping not to still be around by Thursday... :haha:
> 
> 
> afm, EDD +13 today... why is it that if a baby comes almost 2 weeks early, that's completely natural, but if you get close to 2 weeks late, everyone treats you like something is wrong?! ugh.Click to expand...

when are they inducing you? soon,surely?


----------



## MyTurnYet

fides said:


> why is it that if a baby comes almost 2 weeks early, that's completely natural, but if you get close to 2 weeks late, everyone treats you like something is wrong?! ugh.

You won't believe this, but someone JUST told me "at this point, I don't think that baby is coming on his own." I was like, hello, I'm only 2 days over!! :grr: I feel like everyone is pitying me and I don't like that. And if it's this bad now, I can't imagine at +13. Are you hibernating to avoid everyone??? I find myself not wanting to answer the phone or e-mails because it just makes me mad.


----------



## MyTurnYet

wtt :) said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> I thought the days leading up to due date were hardest emotionally for some reason.
> 
> especially when everyone keeps asking. i am ignoring questions on FB, email and elsewhere now. Trying to make the best of it and getting as much rest as i still can :)Click to expand...

Yes!! Well, the questions are actually getting worse now, even though I personally feel better about it. My being late appears to be distressing to everyone else. :wacko:


----------



## wtt :)

Let them be stressed and avoid them for your own good :)


----------



## Nyn

i know what you mean about how people react to being overdue...grr..

i really hope things move along for you all soon tho! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

just feeling like crying! im so fed up :cry:

got a call from receptionist,she said dr will call 10.30am tommorow as test result its abnormal.
she wouldnt tell me what test result.

iv had GD test,urine test and strep B test.

im feeling so stressed why cant they ring me! :hissy: instead leave me with that and im supposed to sleep :(


----------



## k8y

babyhopes2010 said:


> just feeling like crying! im so fed up :cry:
> 
> got a call from receptionist,she said dr will call 10.30am tommorow as test result its abnormal.
> she wouldnt tell me what test result.
> 
> iv had GD test,urine test and strep B test.
> 
> im feeling so stressed why cant they ring me! :hissy: instead leave me with that and im supposed to sleep :(

Thats so mean to do that to you. Hope you get some sleep. At least if something is wrong they can do something about it. It wont be anything too bad or they would have told you straight away and got you to go into hospital Im sure.


----------



## Tish5478

Congrats to all who've had wonderful news :happydance:

Well, I am delighted to announce the safe arrival of my absolutely gorgeous son, Ioan James Rees born 11.11.11 at 02.57 and weighing in at a gigantic 9lbs 13oz (I knew those growth scans weren't wrong!!!). Fortunately, I did not need the section and I am absolutely loving being a mummy. 

Good luck who have it all still to come and hang in there - it will be worth every second xxxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01885.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## qwk

Wow I fell off the planet there- feel like I have fallen i to some time warp! 

Congrats michieb and you & me! And congrats Sheryl! Fides i know it will be any day now for sure! 

Oh and congrats tish!

Beautiful pics mrs aj!


----------



## DrGomps

happy due date baby hopes!!

Tish, he's gorgeous!! Congrats!! And well done delivering a almost 10 lb baby vaginally!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Big congrats Tish, he's beautiful :) xx


----------



## Nyn

Tish he's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## k8y

Well done Tish hes lovely, How do you pronounce his name? like Ewan? Congratulations. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i cant believe in 4 days ill b having my babygirl!! time is going so freakin slow!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Well i have a confession! i had a check up 'there' :blush:
well very quickly :haha:
it felt wierd nothing like when ttc.it was very soft and kinda mushy TMI.dont know whats that meant to mean :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

Tish5478 said:


> Congrats to all who've had wonderful news :happydance:
> 
> Well, I am delighted to announce the safe arrival of my absolutely gorgeous son, Ioan James Rees born 11.11.11 at 02.57 and weighing in at a gigantic 9lbs 13oz (I knew those growth scans weren't wrong!!!). Fortunately, I did not need the section and I am absolutely loving being a mummy.
> 
> Good luck who have it all still to come and hang in there - it will be worth every second xxxx:hugs:

Big congrats! He's gorgeous! :cloud9:



babyhopes2010 said:


> Well i have a confession! i had a check up 'there' :blush:
> well very quickly :haha:
> it felt wierd nothing like when ttc.it was very soft and kinda mushy TMI.dont know whats that meant to mean :wacko:

I attempted to do perineal massage once when I was about 34 weeks. It felt too weird (also soft and mushy etc), so different to how I remembered that I got freaked and decided to rather not bother. I think it's all normal changes that go with pg.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Tish, he's gorgeous!


----------



## wtt :)

copied from my journal - today's appointment:

sooo, 2 days until the due date and she knows i don't want to be induced unless necessary so she did do a sweep (didn't hurt much but omg a shitload of pressure!! - felt like a person was crawling inside me from down there!!!)
Anyway, she said that if it did something, i should be going into labor within the next 24 hrs. If not, we have an appointment along with an ultrasound booked for next Monday (hopefully we won't need that ) to check the fluids and placenta condition, etc. I said i will make my decision about being induced after that ultrasound if i even make it that far because once we know more, i can base my decision on that about being induced and when, if.
Baby is all happy in there and still -3. i'm 50-60% effaced, still 2 something cms dilated and the cervix is soft so really, i should be able to go into labor naturally within the next week. Fingers crossed!! Come on, Boy! I know it's cozy in there but it's time to explore the world!!
Btw, he is very happy in there still and is measuring 40 weeks today so two days ahead but she thinks he's still under 8lbs. I sure hope so! LOL


----------



## sherylb

Ok, for anyone who would like to know my link to my parenting journal (including birth story) and Kristin's Facebook picture album have been added to my signature. Kristin is having a nice long nap in her swing after her first bath at home today.

Wow, congrats on the big baby Tish! Kristin was only 6 and 13 ounces and had to have an episiotomy and she still gave me a tear. The doctor said I can't have a bigger baby after having so much trouble getting her out.


----------



## MonstHer

Hey, i had my baby.
She was due on the 26th but came out the 11th. 
:)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Monsther! I hope you got the birth you wanted!


----------



## MonstHer

Thank you. : D It was exactly what I wanted!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats! Glad you got the birth you wanted :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

this thread has gotten quiet again i wonder if more ladies are in labor


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats monster

Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha


----------



## sherylb

tlh97990 said:


> this thread has gotten quiet again i wonder if more ladies are in labor

LOL. At least 25 of us are much busier than we were a few weeks ago.


----------



## Huggles

congrats monsther!
good luck babyhopes!


----------



## DrGomps

I wonder if Fides is in labor??? She would be 42 weeks today&#8230;

and yes, a lot of us are now taking care of our LO's and are more busy&#8230;

Congrats Monster!!


----------



## mummapie

Making a swift post this morning before I see the mw. I've been having back ache and period type pains combined with tightenings since monday eve. When I spoke to the midwife at antenatal class last night she said it sounded like early labour contractions and my body starting the process. Obviously I'll know more after my appt. Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## abi17

Congrats too all the new babies and the mummy's  
Me and arabella are doing good now, a week ago we had to take her to the childrens ward I was petrified but she's doing ok now, she does however have colic so were enjoying sleepless nights and she has a viral infection and she's still jaundice. If she's still jaundice next week, as she will be over 4 weeks old then we have too go back to the hospital for more checks, her billirubin levels last week were 243 which is high for her size and age but not high enough too need treatment.
Any ideas iv woke up this morning unable to sit up straight! I think iv pulled my stock somehow but it's so sore! Any ideas what it could be? Remember I had a c section so I presume it might be related to that. 
Hope everyone is well and adjusting too parenthood and for those of you who are still waiting too meet your babies it wont be long were half way through november  
Abi and Arabella xx


----------



## wtt :)

Wanna-b-mummy's yellow bump turned :blue: yesterday ;)


----------



## k8y

MonstHer said:


> Hey, i had my baby.
> She was due on the 26th but came out the 11th.
> :)

congrats.. cant wait to hear your birth story and see pictures. What did you call her?


----------



## bbygurl719

Got my last doctors appt today. Hope I made some change down there. Will update when I get home this afternoon. But two more days til my due date and go to the hospital and three til I get induced and hopefully meet my baby girl Aaryella.


----------



## k8y

DrGomps said:


> I wonder if Fides is in labor??? She would be 42 weeks today
> 
> and yes, a lot of us are now taking care of our LO's and are more busy
> 
> Congrats Monster!!

I was thinking the same about Fides ! exciting !


----------



## davo

Hi all
Just to update that I gave birth to my gorgeous baby girl, Lola Tess at 2:08am 12th November. She weighed 8lb 3oz and arrived on my due date. 
Totally adore her even though nothing went to plan birth wise in the end and I'm suffering now. She's worth it though!


----------



## k8y

congratulations Davo ! Lovely name :)


----------



## tlh97990

congrats davo!! im surprised how many people had their babies on their due dates!

madelyn is getting better at sleeping at night for being 2 weeks old i can't really complain. last night she went to sleep at 7pm woke up at 11pm went back to sleep at midnight woke up at 1:30am went back to sleep at 2 woke up at 4 went back to sleep at 430 and slept until 730. 

hows everyone else doing on sleeping at night?


----------



## bbygurl719

so just got back from doctors i am 1 cm dilated 50% effaced baby is -2 and im getting induced friday morning!!! im so excited i cant wait!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

o so she is more than likly be another due date baby!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Davo! And yay bby, so close now!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i kno all i got to do is go to bed tonight suffer thru tomorrow and go to bed an wake up im so excited!


----------



## Leopard

Nyyynnnnnn
Add me :)
Keziah-May born 15th November :pink:
:thumbup:
xx


----------



## DrGomps

wow&#8230;BBy..you for sure will have your LO by the weekend!!

Congrats Davo and Leopard!!

And of course Wannabeamummy on the birth of her son Tyler!!


----------



## k8y

congrats everyone. 

Love the pic of Keziah on your ticker. SOOOOO cute !!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning! I still pregnant :(

The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:

Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:


----------



## Nyn

MonstHer - congratulations hun!! 

mummapie fx'd things are moving for you hun!

bby any minute now!! :happydance:

fides.. I hope that the reason you've not posted in a day or two is cause you're in labor!!!!

[email protected] fine.. Leia is perfect in every way... am finding it a handful with the 2 big boys, but am slowly getting into a rhythm!


----------



## bbygurl719

im so excited for tomorrow this day needs to go by SUPEr fast...


----------



## babyhopes2010

bby are u being induced tomos aswell :)

im 80% effaced. -1 , and 3cm dilated :)


----------



## tlh97990

this is totally off subject of anything but im excited.

my OH is medically retired from the military and a few months ago he signed up for a program to get a free house from the wounded warrior program which helps out veterans that were wounded in combat. The day i went into labor they called us saying we were being considered for one of the houses and sent us pictures and some paperwork to fill out. The house is gorgeous!! 2 stories and a basement 3 car garage outside of city limits with a little bit of land. we obviously said we loved the house and wanted to be considered for it. They called yesterday wanting to talk to me to see how i felt about moving since we werent married. when they were finished asking me questions they had me put the phone on speaker house and told us they were awarding us the house and it will be ready for us to move into in 30-90 days while they repaint and redo the floors (which wasnt even needed) i'm so excited its like winning the lottery!!! we will be moving 3 hours away from where we are now but we will be closer to my family and all my friends from high school i still cant believe it. november has been an amazing month i had my baby girl and we got a free house!!


----------



## Nyn

Sorry I missed you Leopard!!! Keziah is sooo cute!!!


----------



## k8y

tlh97990 said:


> this is totally off subject of anything but im excited.
> 
> my OH is medically retired from the military and a few months ago he signed up for a program to get a free house from the wounded warrior program which helps out veterans that were wounded in combat. The day i went into labor they called us saying we were being considered for one of the houses and sent us pictures and some paperwork to fill out. The house is gorgeous!! 2 stories and a basement 3 car garage outside of city limits with a little bit of land. we obviously said we loved the house and wanted to be considered for it. They called yesterday wanting to talk to me to see how i felt about moving since we werent married. when they were finished asking me questions they had me put the phone on speaker house and told us they were awarding us the house and it will be ready for us to move into in 30-90 days while they repaint and redo the floors (which wasnt even needed) i'm so excited its like winning the lottery!!! we will be moving 3 hours away from where we are now but we will be closer to my family and all my friends from high school i still cant believe it. november has been an amazing month i had my baby girl and we got a free house!!

wow congratulations !!!


----------



## bbygurl719

babyhopes.. yes im being induced tomorrow.. What was schduled was i went in tomorrow night a 8pm and first thing sat morning i was getting induced. but that changed at my doctors appt. i think they had it set up that way since i wasnt dilating but when they checked me yesterday i was 1cm -2 and 50% effaced and since i had changed the doctor asked me if i wanted to come in early on friday. i said i would love to. so he told me some where between 8 and 10am to go in i chose the time and go in and tell the that im schduled for an inducement at 8pm that night but im having pains and my dr said he would take care of it from there. And im guess since u asked if i was getting induced tooo tomorrow that ur getting induced tomorrow?


----------



## repogirl813

wow tlh that is soo awsome, good things come to those who wait!!!!!

BBY, good luck tomorrow and hope all goes as planned for you!

Congrats to all the new mommies and welcome to the world all the newest additions.

afm, i try to get on here as much as possible, but don't always have time to post, but i do read all the posts. I have determined that other than being blessed with my wonderful family, this holiday season is not going to go as usual for me. Being off work is taking it's toll and i feel like i will be a let down on my older 2 kids who are 8 and 9 for christmas. I just have no way to pull off what we have every christmas before now, and just don't know what to do as I can't just say that mommy and daddy just don't have the money right now, since they still believe in Santa Claus. I don't know what to do about it without them losing their belief in Santa as I want them to hold onto that as long as possible. Sorry for the ramble, just had to get off my chest and get any ideas from you ladies??


----------



## babyhopes2010

gd luck bby all the best :kiss:

im getting induced 0745 just under 12 hours from now :argh:

Ok so im signing off :)


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck babyhopes!! :)


----------



## tlh97990

repo do you have family that is willing to chip in to help out with their christmas gifts and maybe you can pay them back when you're back to work? we had saved up extra money to help get us through the 6 weeks that i wont be working but when i wrecked my car i had to spend almost 2000 dollars to fix it and that took almost all the money we had saved. thankfully my mom is sending us some money to help out with groceries and bills and letting me pay her back when i get back to work


----------



## mummapie

Good luck babyhopes! 

I'm contracting and back is hurting. Rang midwife and she said to ring if they get stronger or my waters break. I really hope this is it. Gonna try and sleep, I sent OH to bed early just incase lol.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck babyhopes!!

That is awesome news about the house tlh!


----------



## notjustyet

Good luck babyhopes and bby on the inductions and fingers crossed this is it for u mummapie! Hopefully there will be lots of baby news soon.


----------



## notjustyet

And congratulations tlh on the house, that's such great news!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey.. Nyn i decided to give u a lil help before i have my lil one and went all they way back to the first post of babies being born all the way up til today cuz i had noticed u had missed a few and is understandable with the newborn. We really have 34 babies born already..

1. Seoj- Madden Avery- October 7th
2. Angelique- Zachary Darrin- October 13th
3. NotJustYet- Annie- October 15th
4. Finsmummy- Corey- October 15th
5. Ashley8806- Hayleigh- October 18th
6. Srm0421- Kaylee Gaige- October 19th
7. 1stTimeAround- Rayden- October 21st
8. K8y- Martha Louise- October 22nd
9. Repogirl813- Kyleigh Michelle- October 22nd
10. abi17- Arabella Joy- October 23rd
11. bmuir11207- Addison Renee- October 26th
12. Joey300187- Harrison Michael- October 28th
13. Huggles- Logan Alexander- October 30th
14. Mrs.AJ- Conner Maxwell- October 30th
15. Alybel- Veronica Belle- November 1st
16. DrGomps- Josephine Lynn- November 2nd
17. tlh97990- Madelyn- November 2nd
18. Evale- Liaden Elizabeth- November 2nd
19. Kcali- Jacob- November 4th
20. Sun- 'It's A Girl'- November 5th
21. Chloe18- Leo Daniel- November 6th
22. angelashope- Precious Naomi- November 6th
23. Nyn- Leia- November 7th
24. you&me- Mitchell Allan- November 8th
25. Mummycat- Elizabeth Rose- November 9th
26. Pip- Andrew- November 9th
27. qwk- Quinton- November 10th
28. Michieb- Christiano- November 11th
29. Tish5478- Ioan James- November 11th
30. MonstHer- Luna Mary- November 11th
31. davo- Lola Tess- November 12th
32. Sherylb- Kristin Isabella- November 13th
33. Leopard- Keziah-May- November 15th
34. Wanna-b-mummy- Tyler- November 16th

i was bored today and trying to make the time go by cuz im so excited about meeting my baby girl so it gave me somthing to do. and babyhopes good luck at ur indicement tomorrow we might have babies that share a bday!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok cant sleep :shock: so thought id pop on here :haha:

Im soooooooooooo nervous :argh:


----------



## DrGomps

good luck today baby hopes and bbygurl!! So excited for you ladies!!

mummiepie&#8230;hope this is it&#8230;

I also want to add that Jill (Myturnyet) had her baby Bradley Joseph born Nov 16th at 11:47 PM weight 9 lbs .05 oz


----------



## bbygurl719

ty u drgomps im so excited!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well happy due date to me! No signs at all though so think this little one is going to keep me waiting! I refuse to answer any phones any more and make OH answer them because I'm fed up of saying 'no, nothings happening!' - you'd think people would realise that a due date is just another day and the baby isn't going to magically pop out because someone estimates it's time! lol xx


----------



## sherylb

Bby I am so glad that you have taken over where I left off checking the list. I am struggling with BFing right now and am about to lose my patience.


----------



## notjustyet

:hugs: Sheryl I had my worst time around 3-7 days when my milk was coming in. I ended up with blistered nipples and had to use nipple shields for a few days for them to heal. It does get better, Annie is now feeding every 2-3 hours and it doesn't hurt. I can also express enough for OH to give one feed at night as well. It really does get better, you're going through the worst of it now.


----------



## sherylb

I haven't had any pain and my milk started coming in yesterday. It's just her not latching that's an issue now. I am going to continue manually expressing until I talk to her doctor and ask her who I should talk to for advice on her latch. When the BF consultant came by my room at the hospital K was having her hearing test so she never did get to help me.


----------



## bbygurl719

ur welcome sherylb. i was really just trying to help my day go by yesterday. Happy due date to sun_flower and me!! and i cant believe today is the day im getting induced!


----------



## wtt :)

Happy due date sun flower & Amanda! Good luck for today!


----------



## bbygurl719

bout to head off to the hospital. will tryy to update if not will post a pic on facebook when she is born u can search me up as Amanda Lardeo and its a pic of my belly!!


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> bout to head off to the hospital. will tryy to update if not will post a pic on facebook when she is born u can search me up as Amanda Lardeo and its a pic of my belly!!

how exciting ! good luck. xx ive added you on facebook. xx


----------



## tlh97990

good luck amanda i know your patience is pretty much gone at this point i cant wait to hear ur story and see pics!!

has anyone heard anything from fides? im sure shes had that baby by now


----------



## Nyn

bby thank you so much for all the updates!!! am slowly getting a sort of routine going here but it's not easy! and good luck with your induction!!!!

breastfeeding is still sore for me.. am expecting it to hurt another few weeks if I remember correctly.. grr.. grit and bear it!!

sheryl - I had issues with ds2 and his latch for about 2 weeks. Took a lot of work just continually putting him back on and making sure that each time he did latch on it was correctly. Then after a few weeks he got the hang of it and it went smoothly from then on. I know how frustrating it is hun but she'll get there in the end :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck Amanda!! I've added you on facebook as well. :)


----------



## davo

Really glad to hear that I'm not the only one suffering with breastfeeding. God my nipples hurt! Midwife recommended nipple shields which I'll see if I can get but just hoping lansinoh will do the trick for now :(
Thanks for all the congrats and same to all or good luck if your still waiting


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all they just started the induction at 12:45 won't get checked again until 4:45 will update. But already having contractions EveRy five to six mins


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all they just started the induction at 12:45 won't get checked again until 4:45 will update. But already having contractions EveRy five to six mins

thats great ! Keep us upadated if you can. xx Cant wait to see what she looks like. x


----------



## bbygurl719

I will keep u all updated. As of right now I'm contracting but it don't hurt


----------



## wtt :)

Yay Amanda, all the best! :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

at least you're already contracting sometimes that takes awhile for women being induced! good luck!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> I will keep u all updated. As of right now I'm contracting but it don't hurt

Oh that's great. Keep us updated!


----------



## bbygurl719

So nothing to report contracting every two min's. But still only one cm got to see if contractions slow down to Start pitocin


----------



## tlh97990

hope it speeds up for you bbygurl!!


----------



## bbygurl719

I am 2cm and 80% effaced and getting checked again at three


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> I am 2cm and 80% effaced and getting checked again at three

yay ! making some progress ! Ill be chcking back from time to time to see how you are getting on. 


FIIIIIIIIIDEEEEEES - where are you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

I am now 5cm 100% effaced and baby is at 0


----------



## Sun_Flower

Half way there now Bbygurl! Not long till you have your LO in your arms :) xxx


----------



## alybel

bbygirl - I am heading to bed now but am looking forward to hearing your baby is here in the morning... :D


----------



## k8y

5cm thats great ! wont be long


----------



## Huggles

Sorry i haven't been around much - really struggling to find time for bnb with feeding and pumping etc.



davo said:


> Hi all
> Just to update that I gave birth to my gorgeous baby girl, Lola Tess at 2:08am 12th November. She weighed 8lb 3oz and arrived on my due date.
> Totally adore her even though nothing went to plan birth wise in the end and I'm suffering now. She's worth it though!

Congrats!!!



Leopard said:


> Nyyynnnnnn
> Add me :)
> Keziah-May born 15th November :pink:
> :thumbup:
> xx

Congrats! Lovely name!



tlh97990 said:


> this is totally off subject of anything but im excited.
> 
> my OH is medically retired from the military and a few months ago he signed up for a program to get a free house from the wounded warrior program which helps out veterans that were wounded in combat. The day i went into labor they called us saying we were being considered for one of the houses and sent us pictures and some paperwork to fill out. The house is gorgeous!! 2 stories and a basement 3 car garage outside of city limits with a little bit of land. we obviously said we loved the house and wanted to be considered for it. They called yesterday wanting to talk to me to see how i felt about moving since we werent married. when they were finished asking me questions they had me put the phone on speaker house and told us they were awarding us the house and it will be ready for us to move into in 30-90 days while they repaint and redo the floors (which wasnt even needed) i'm so excited its like winning the lottery!!! we will be moving 3 hours away from where we are now but we will be closer to my family and all my friends from high school i still cant believe it. november has been an amazing month i had my baby girl and we got a free house!!

That's really great! You must be so excited!



DrGomps said:


> I also want to add that Jill (Myturnyet) had her baby Bradley Joseph born Nov 16th at 11:47 PM weight 9 lbs .05 oz

Great news! Congrats myturnyet!



bbygurl719 said:


> I am now 5cm 100% effaced and baby is at 0

Sounds like it's going really well!


----------



## tlh97990

i was expecting bbygurl to have had her baby by the time i woke up


----------



## k8y

tlh97990 said:


> i was expecting bbygurl to have had her baby by the time i woke up

she hasnt updated for a while, so you are probally right.


----------



## sherylb

From FB it seems Amanda had her baby about 3 hours ago via emergency c section.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Heres a pic......................
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg


----------



## Huggles

congrats babyhopes!


----------



## k8y

babyhopes she is absolutely gorgeous !!!! Congrats.


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2010 said:


> Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Holy cow you are one tough cookie! I was begging for pain meds before I was 5 cm. Your little girl is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i thort i was being a wimp at 3cm but turned out i was 10cm :argh: ill update u with a raher crazy labour story


----------



## Sun_Flower

Babyhopes she's so beautiful, congratulations :) xxx


----------



## qwk

Congrats davo, baby hopes, leopard, and bbygurl!! 

Love the pic baby hopes, she's gorgeous!


----------



## bbygurl719

Heyes everyone Aaryella Rose Kemp was born on 11-19-11 via emergency c section. She weighs 6lbs 8 ozs and 19 n 1/4 inches


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations Amanda, can't wait to see pictures :) xxx


----------



## sherylb

Congrats Bby! Just 5 oz less than Kristin was.


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> Heyes everyone Aaryella Rose Kemp was born on 11-19-11 via emergency c section. She weighs 6lbs 8 ozs and 19 n 1/4 inches

yay - massive congratualtions xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats babyhopes and Amanda!!!


----------



## sun

Congrats on all the new arrivals!!!

Just an update - we finally have a name so can I please change "It's a girl's" name to Rowan Macie on the front page? :haha: Hugs to all!


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats babyhopes and Amanda!!


----------



## alybel

Congratulations on the two new baby girls :D


----------



## notjustyet

Congratulations babyhopes and bby!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Went into labor on 11/16 at 40+4. Delivered Bradley Joseph by emergency csection at 11:47 pm. He weighs 9 lb 1 oz, 20 inches long and is perfect!


----------



## DrGomps

babyhopes, she is gorgeous! Love the name!!

Amanda, can't wait to see pics!!

Sun, Love the name you picked out!!
Where is Fides&#8230;.I am so curious as to what she had&#8230;she has got to have had her baby by now&#8230;

Sheryl, I feel you on the breastfeeding frustration. I would fine a la leche league or a consultant who can help you get the latch&#8230;my biggest problem was I let Josephine use me as a pacifier the first few days and my nipples cracked and bled&#8230;its finally getting less painful&#8230;though the initial 30 seconds is hell. 

congrats Jill!!


----------



## Huggles

Congrats bbygurl and myturnyet! :happydance:

Lovely name sun xx


----------



## Leopard

Yeah I wonder what happened to Fides.


----------



## k8y

I have no idea what happened to fides. hope everything is ok. Does anyone have a number for her ?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations new mummies! Still no baby for me! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Still pregnant over here too...


----------



## repogirl813

congrats babyhopes. bby and myturnyet!!!!

who else do we still have waiting to deliver?


----------



## tlh97990

does anyone have fides on facebook? maybe shes just exhausted or forgot about us because of her bundle of joy


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats myturnyet!!

I've also been wondering about Fides. I just assumed she was busy with a newborn, but I am dying to know if she had a boy or a girl!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Me n aaryella are doing great should b going home tomorrow. Aaryella is taking very well to breastfeeding. Had a lil trouble today but it's been good. And I was thinking of not breatfeeding and I'm glad I decided to try Cuz I love it will post pics when we get home since I can't post pics on here with phone. I don't know if I said her stats or not. I had an emergency c-section and Aaryella arrived at 7:59am 11/19/11 6lbs 8ozs and 19 1/4 long I'm in absolute love with her.


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Me n aaryella are doing great should b going home tomorrow. Aaryella is taking very well to breastfeeding. Had a lil trouble today but it's been good. And I was thinking of not breatfeeding and I'm glad I decided to try Cuz I love it will post pics when we get home since I can't post pics on here with phone. I don't know if I said her stats or not. I had an emergency c-section and Aaryella arrived at 7:59am 11/19/11 6lbs 8ozs and 19 1/4 long I'm in absolute love with her.

Well done on the breastfeeding, I wont lie, the next few days it will hurt your nips, just while they toughen up, but if you can get through it, its the most amazing rewarding experience you can share with your baby. When I go and get Martha weighed and she's putting on 13oz a week I just get the best buzz! Congrats on your little bundle. Saw the pics on facebook, she is gorgeous. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah they started hurting yesterday and o just breathe thru it Cuz it feels better after first few sucks. But to top it of Aaryella has something called tongue tie. Which cause trouble breastfeeding abdominal c could cause speech problems. And with. It she likes to try n suck the tip and she cracked me really bad and have left some blood blisters but I'm still going strong with it. Going to get discharged today.


----------



## finallyready

Happy Due Date to me ! Not that it means anything !!!! I think due dates suck. I was hoping it wouldn't 'bother' me but I always knew I would go over, but now that I am here I am really upset about it. Waiting sucks. Due dates should be 42 weeks rather than 40 weeks in my opinion.


----------



## wtt :)

Happy due date, finallyready! And yes, i totally agree it should be 42 weeks. Would be a lot less stressful since everyone keeps asking... I think wih the next baby i'm gonna lie about the due date :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Aww WTT I didn't realize you were still waiting, due date buddy. Will be looking for some good news from you in the next few days.


----------



## finallyready

WTT totally agree!!!! I am sick of the 'how are you feeling' and any action yet? haha I admit, I used to be one of those people! So now I will bite my tounge . The worst is my appt this week isn't until Thurs! I'm hoping she does a sweep then, and hopefully that gets things moving for this weekend. 

Sherylb that is the most lovely picture!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy due date finallyready!

Connor is three weeks now, and today is me and DH's one year wedding anniversary!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0282.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## repogirl813

I can't believe my baby will be 1 month old tomorrow, time is just flying by now that she is here, if only pregnancy could have gone by this quickly


----------



## Huggles

happy 40 weeks finallyready!!! :wohoo:

love the new pic of kristin, sheryl!

Happy annoversary mrsaj! :wedding:


----------



## DrGomps

happy due date finallyready....

congrats Amanda!! Saw the pics of fb...shes gorgeous!

Happy anniversary RobiN!! Lovely photo!!


----------



## wtt :)

Back from the doctor. I'm a good 4cm and apparently have been having contractions but didn't know it! :lol:
She said any day now. Baby is doing great. Definitely a boy, head not too big and he got an 8 out of 8 on his biophysical profile score :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, wtt, that is fantastic!! 4cm without even feeling it?!? It will be soon for sure. :)


----------



## k8y

Am up at 4.40 feeding a very snuffly Martha. Her and James both have a stinky cold and James has a horrendous cough. My head hurts and my throat. Looks like we are going to have a fun few days. :( 

Good luck wtt, wonder how your getting on. Hope you'll have some news for us soon. x


----------



## Huggles

great news wtt!

hope you and the family feel better soon k8y :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mrs. AJ said:


> Wow, wtt, that is fantastic!! 4cm without even feeling it?!? It will be soon for sure. :)

i wasnt sure they were contractions and they checked i went from 2cm to 10cm within an hour or so. totall labour 3hr 25mins :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey just dropping in to saye we r home. And Aaryella is still doing good I have to supplement with formula after every other breasted until I go n get her tongue tie fixed.


----------



## MyTurnYet

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey just dropping in to saye we r home. And Aaryella is still doing good I have to supplement with formula after every other breasted until I go n get her tongue tie fixed.

Congrats!!
My baby has a tongue tie, too. They said it was mild and are watching it for now. Do you have trouble with latching?


----------



## MyTurnYet

babyhopes2010 said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Wow, wtt, that is fantastic!! 4cm without even feeling it?!? It will be soon for sure. :)
> 
> i wasnt sure they were contractions and they checked i went from 2cm to 10cm within an hour or so. totall labour 3hr 25mins :haha:Click to expand...

Holy moly!!! Lucky you. I was in for 19 hours and wound up needing an emergency csection because there were signs of uterine infection and baby was in distress once contractions came at 1 minute apart. The cord was wrapped around his neck 3 times but he arrived safe and sound. Need to read your birth story if you've posted. I've missed so much!


----------



## curiosa

Our son Dante was born yesterday 21/11/11 at 12:46pm (at 40+4 weeks) with a magical home delivery. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow babyhopes, that is awesome! 

Congrats Curiousa, glad you got a perfect home birth! :)


----------



## mummapie

Still pregnant over here. According to the midwife I'm in slow labour, but its been a week now? Surely it can't be THAT slow?! Anyway congratulations all new mummies. Post some pictures for me to coo over!


----------



## sherylb

Here are all of Kristin's


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats curiosa! 
Wow babyhopes, that's awesome! Wondering if my labor will be as smooth as these contractions. Really having a hard time timin them right since sometimes i barely even feel them! :lol:


----------



## Huggles

congrats curiosa!

Hope things speed up for you soon mummapie xx
Here are some more pics of logan.
 



Attached Files:







18 days old.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









18 days.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









facebook 101.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









streeetch.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









no more photos.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## k8y

heres martha ---


----------



## k8y

congrats curiosa xx


----------



## repogirl813

This is an update from fides off another thread she is subscribed to! Thought i would share it with everyone else.




afm, sorry for my absence - i was on bed rest for 7 days after our delivery, and we don't have a laptop...

Well, our bump turned ! Jacob was born on Nov 14 at 8:38 pm (EDD +13!!!) 7 lb 13 oz, at home. I'll have to write up the birth story later...

Named him Jacob b/c a very dear friend of mine miscarried her 1st, a boy she named Jacob, at 16 weeks, and she went on to have 3 healthy girls. We decided to honor her lost little boy since our Jacob came on her birthday.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks for sharing Repogirl! That is so exciting for Fides, I am thrilled she got the home birth she wanted!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9789/freyaqo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## k8y

us Chrysanthe-Mums do make gorgeous bubbas !!!


----------



## mummapie

k8y said:


> us Chrysanthe-Mums do make gorgeous bubbas !!!

So true! I bet you are all so proud to have made such gorgeous little ones! Can't believe we have some month olds already!


----------



## abi17

Wow loads of babies flooding in now 
Has anyone elses baby got a umbilical hernia? I no that it doesn't require any treatment unless it gets sore so on or if she still has it at 3 but I wondered if anyone had any experience. Arabella is still jaundice too see had more tests done and they think it's breastfeeding jaundice bit if she's still got it in two weeks more tests will be needed to determine why. She also has a cold and a cough and is feeling extremely sorry for herself at the moment. Hope everyone is enjoying motherhood and how's everyone coping with sleep? Xx


----------



## sherylb

I had plenty of time to sleep while she slept until today. She was awake for 4 hours straight this afternoon and it has occurred to me I have no idea what to do with her. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## fides

hey - hope everyone is well! i was on bed rest for 7 days, so unable to post until now...

baby's here!! we had a healthy boy.

here's our birth story:
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rth-yellow-bump-turned-blue.html#post14122400

hope everyone's doing well; will check back once things settle down a bit... :)


----------



## Leopard

Congratulations Fides! Was wondering what happenedto ya :)


----------



## Nyn

oh my goodness, there are so many congratulations to hand out and so much to catch up on - [email protected] so sorry I'm behind updating the first page! I've been quite ill the pastweek - terrible headaches and still got heave post partum bleeding - seeing my gyno this week if it hasn't slowed down. Feeling bit better tonight though and will try and come on and get everything updated tomorrow and have a proper catch up on everyone's news!! 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## repogirl813

abi17 said:


> Wow loads of babies flooding in now
> Has anyone elses baby got a umbilical hernia? I no that it doesn't require any treatment unless it gets sore so on or if she still has it at 3 but I wondered if anyone had any experience. Arabella is still jaundice too see had more tests done and they think it's breastfeeding jaundice bit if she's still got it in two weeks more tests will be needed to determine why. She also has a cold and a cough and is feeling extremely sorry for herself at the moment. Hope everyone is enjoying motherhood and how's everyone coping with sleep? Xx

;;abi, my daughter who is now almost 10 had this as a newborn as well, never caused any problems but never went away on it's own like they thought it would. At 4 years old she had surgery to correct it, which honestly is more for cosmetic reasons so they don't have it sticking out like that as an adult or teen. The surgery was simple and she recovered wonderful and you would never know to look at it.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Fides, beautiful story!


----------



## Huggles

Congrats fides!!!


----------



## kcali

Hi - Jacob was born 11/4

12 days early of my due date...


----------



## k8y

congrats kcali, how you both getting on ? How heavy was he ?


----------



## Huggles

congrats kcali!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lots more congratulations to all the new mummies :) Hopefully it'll be my turn soon :) xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats fides :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Still here still pregnant! Argh!! Lost some more plug this morning. Nice and stringy yum :rofl:
Woke up with strong back pain twice last night but where is my Baby??!! 
Gonna do a lot of walkin later today and try to time these contractions... :dohh:
At the latest he'll come out on Monday. I'll be almost 42 weeks then but hey, at least I am almost halfway dilated so that's something good, right? :lol:


----------



## bbygurl719

heres lil miss aaryella rose. she was full term but she is so tiny. my mom had to go out and get her premie clothes yesterday and my grandma went n got her premie diapers. im so in love!
 



Attached Files:







PB191890.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









PB191894.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









PB191902.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3









PB191904.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









PB191909.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fides

Nyn, i hope you feel better soon :hugs:

kcali, congrats - yay for another Jacob!!

sun & wtt, i do hope your lil' ones make an appearance soon - going post-EDD is no fun at all... :hugs:

bby, beautiful pics!!!


here's my lil' Jacob:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111027c.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111119.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Fides, Curiousa and kcali...so exciting!!

Thought I would share some of my favorites of Josephine...I am obsessed. LOL. 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/377291_10100630273833013_3213899_58341959_885763826_n.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/393521_10100630273274133_3213899_58341958_1810562753_n.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3361.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3359.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3384.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3393.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3400.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwwwwwwwwwwww all these beautiful babies x


----------



## pip7890

Just popping in to say hi. I've still got another 25 pages to catch up on. 

Andrew and I are doing fine. His birth weight was 6lb 10oz and at day 5 he'd dropped to 5lb 14.5oz. He picked up to 6lb 1oz by Day 7 but hasnt gained any more in the last week. Other than the fact he's slow to gain weight he's as bright as a button and no bother. We've been given another week to get his weight up before being referred to a paediatrician. I'm going to top up his breast feeds with an ounce of formula to hopefully kick start his growth. 

Right. Need to catch up now. 

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Aaryella was 6lbs 8ozs at birth and as of today she is 5lbs 13ozs I have to take her back to doctors next Friday to see if she is gaining properly.


----------



## Huggles

aw bbygurl, aaryella is beautiful! Love her lips!
Fides - Jacob is gorgeous! congrats again!
drgomps, josephine is so cute!


----------



## Michieb

Hi all, I have to catch up and post pics, but have been a bit hectic and parents are in town, so this was first time at computer. I haven't read anything but to all who have hadbtheir babies congrats and hope urn doing well!


----------



## k8y

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:



​


​


----------



## Huggles

aw k8y - gorgeous pics!

Here are some more of logan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6738.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6744.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6757.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6780.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6787.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## k8y

Huggles said:


> aw k8y - gorgeous pics!
> 
> Here are some more of logan :cloud9:

thanks, yours are lovely too, logan is lush ! did u take the pics yourself? they are great. x


----------



## Huggles

yip, hubby and i did the photo-shoot ourselves. Hubby took the pics and I "arranged" logan :D Pretty happy with how they came out :D

Today's my due date - and I already have a 3 week old baby at home! Can't even imagine not having him here :cloud9:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Gorgeous photos k8y and juggles!


----------



## wtt :)

Our son Kenji arrived 11/24/11 at 09:05am via an all natural birth at the hospital weighing 9lbs5oz and 21 inches long! Labor lasted about 10hrs.
Everyone is doing great :D


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo WTT! It's about time! And what a big baby! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Yay wtt!! Congrats! Your son was even bigger than mine!


----------



## MyTurnYet

MyTurnYet said:


> Gorgeous photos k8y and juggles!

Oops I meant to say huggles! Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Sun_Flower

Awww congratulations WTT!

AFM, I'm now a week overdue - got a sweep booked this morning, fingers crossed for a favourable cervix!!


----------



## wtt :)

Aww good luck sun flower!! :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Midwife couldn't do a sweep, so I'm booked in for an induction next Friday at 9am. Apparently though baby is REALLY long, as her head is engaged but her legs are all the way up in my ribs. She also has her hand next to her face, ready to make a Superman style entrance - JUST like her Daddy did..


----------



## mummapie

Woohoo due date! But other than contractions keeping me up until 3am last night, then easing off, I'm sure little man won't be arriving today!


----------



## Huggles

Happy due date mummapie!!! :wohoo:

Congrats wtt! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

here shes is a week old.........................................

https://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9103/freyabnb1.jpg
https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7108/freya1p.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1817/freya2b.jpg


----------



## k8y

Congratulations WTT 

Freya is gorgeous babyhopes love the babygrow. x


----------



## qwk

Congrats wtt! 

Good luck with your induction sun flower!


----------



## fides

congrats wtt!! Yay!!!!

sun, good luck - can't wait to hear how things go.

love all the cute baby pics!!!


----------



## finallyready

Congrats to all the new mommies! I have to say I am super jelouse of all the cute pics of everyones LO's! I just want mine already!!! Is it just me or do Nov Mommies have the cutest babies ever??


----------



## notjustyet

Congrats to all the new mums! The pictures are gorgeous. Annie is 6 weeks old tomorrow and is now weighing 8lb4, so she's put on exactly 3lb and is looking really chubby now. Absolutely gorgeous! x


----------



## k8y

notjustyet said:


> Congrats to all the new mums! The pictures are gorgeous. Annie is 6 weeks old tomorrow and is now weighing 8lb4, so she's put on exactly 3lb and is looking really chubby now. Absolutely gorgeous! x

Blimey Mumma, you making cream in those boobies? Thats great ! Bet your really chuffed! :happydance:


----------



## notjustyet

Thanks K8y, she is just a hungry little one! I am dead proud of myself even though i rarely leave the sofa!


----------



## jeepprincess

Hello Ladies! Congrats on all the new babies, I haven't posted on here for a very long time. I do come on and read yall's stories from time to time and I do enjoy them. It is also nice to know that I'm not the only one feeling sleep deprived and over stressed. I had a couple questions for the ladies BFing....what in the world do you wear when you go places? My little girl is not quite 2 weeks yet, so we aren't really taking her places just yet, being that its flu season and I don't want her to get sick. I feel Like I have woke up in someone elses life...anyone else feel this way too? Thank God for my amazing husband helping out so much.


----------



## sherylb

I wear nursing tops from Target every day and when we are out I pop into a spare room at people's houses. I have also nursed in a parking lot and just covered up when people walked near us.


----------



## you&me

I just wear what I would normally wear...and pop out the booby :haha: I am on number 3 so past caring about looks from others etc :blush:


----------



## jeepprincess

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovely ladies!!! 

Congrats on all the births of your beautiful babies!!! Sorry I've been AWOL. I've had my folks here from South Africa and getting any time on PC has been limited to about 10 minutes a day. Enough time to try respond to all my FB notifications and emails and update my journal! They've gone home now... so I'm slowly catching up on BnB... I'm about 30 pages back on this thread and reading all the updates of the babies arriving... it's so exciting!! :D 

A big thank you to my lovely bump buddy Joey for updating you all.. very pleased that Elizabeth and Andrew (Pip's little man) share a birthday and born within an hour of each other! :cloud9: how cool!!!

Here are some pics I took of Lizzie the other day. She was 11 days old when I took them. 

I'll try catch up on all the new arrivals, so far I have to say huge congrats to Nyn, Pip, You&Me and MichieB! :dance: (I've got as far as 11/11/11) xx


----------



## MummyCat

sherylb said:


> Kristin arrived at 620. 6 lb 13 Oz. 20 inches. Great labor!

Congrats Sheryl... she's gorgeous!! :cloud9: hope the feeding is going well! :hugs:



Tish5478 said:


> Congrats to all who've had wonderful news :happydance:
> 
> Well, I am delighted to announce the safe arrival of my absolutely gorgeous son, Ioan James Rees born 11.11.11 at 02.57 and weighing in at a gigantic 9lbs 13oz (I knew those growth scans weren't wrong!!!). Fortunately, I did not need the section and I am absolutely loving being a mummy.
> 
> Good luck who have it all still to come and hang in there - it will be worth every second xxxx:hugs:

Hello my lovely.. thanks for thinking of me in the run up to our birth! How fantastic that your little (perhaps not so little) man arrived on 11/11/11. Hope the birth was a good one! :hugs:



MonstHer said:


> Hey, i had my baby.
> She was due on the 26th but came out the 11th.
> :)

Congrats hun! :flower:



wtt :) said:


> Wanna-b-mummy's yellow bump turned :blue: yesterday ;)

Fab news! Congrats to Wanna-b-mummy!! 



davo said:


> Hi all
> Just to update that I gave birth to my gorgeous baby girl, Lola Tess at 2:08am 12th November. She weighed 8lb 3oz and arrived on my due date.
> Totally adore her even though nothing went to plan birth wise in the end and I'm suffering now. She's worth it though!

Ahh... welcome Lola!!! due date baby! :dance:



Leopard said:


> Nyyynnnnnn
> Add me :)
> Keziah-May born 15th November :pink:
> :thumbup:
> xx

Congrats leopard! :dance:



babyhopes2010 said:


> Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story
> 
> Heres a pic......................
> https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg

Ahhh... huge congrats hun... she's beautiful!! :cloud9:



bbygurl719 said:


> Heyes everyone Aaryella Rose Kemp was born on 11-19-11 via emergency c section. She weighs 6lbs 8 ozs and 19 n 1/4 inches

Oh my goodness... emergency C-sec! You doing okay hun?? Congrats on the birth of your gorgeous little lady!!



MyTurnYet said:


> Went into labor on 11/16 at 40+4. Delivered Bradley Joseph by emergency csection at 11:47 pm. He weighs 9 lb 1 oz, 20 inches long and is perfect!

Another emergency C-Sec!! Hope you are okay too hun?? How's the recovery going?? Huge congrats on the birth of your little man!!



curiosa said:


> Our son Dante was born yesterday 21/11/11 at 12:46pm (at 40+4 weeks) with a magical home delivery. :cloud9:

Congrats Curiosa!! :dance;



k8y said:


> heres martha ---
> 
> View attachment 300177
> 
> 
> View attachment 300178

Martha is gorgeous! :cloud9:



fides said:


> hey - hope everyone is well! i was on bed rest for 7 days, so unable to post until now...
> 
> baby's here!! we had a healthy boy.
> 
> here's our birth story:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...rth-yellow-bump-turned-blue.html#post14122400
> 
> hope everyone's doing well; will check back once things settle down a bit... :)

Ahhh...Congrats honey and welcome Jacob! Gorgeous name hun! :thumbup:



kcali said:


> Hi - Jacob was born 11/4
> 
> 12 days early of my due date...

Another Jacob :) Congrats kcali! xxx





fides said:


> here's my lil' Jacob:
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111027c.jpg
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1115111119.jpg

Oh he's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:



DrGomps said:


> congrats Fides, Curiousa and kcali...so exciting!!
> 
> Thought I would share some of my favorites of Josephine...I am obsessed. LOL.

She's lovely Andrea!! :cloud9:



Huggles said:


> aw k8y - gorgeous pics!
> 
> Here are some more of logan :cloud9:

Oh he's such a cutie pie!! :flower: 



wtt :) said:


> Our son Kenji arrived 11/24/11 at 09:05am via an all natural birth at the hospital weighing 9lbs5oz and 21 inches long! Labor lasted about 10hrs.
> Everyone is doing great :D

YEY... congrats wtt... I bet he's well worth the wait!! :hugs: 



Right... that's me caught up!! How many ladies still waiting??? Mummapie.. you still about??


----------



## bbygurl719

Thanks for asking mummycat recovery has been a little hard because a day after I got home I got sick. But other than that I'm doing good.


----------



## mummapie

Still no baby boy :( I was so uncomfortable walking roundd the supermarket today, i thought he was going to fall out! I think he should come this week because my mum is off work lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm now 10 days overdue, looking like I'm going to be a December mummy for sure as I've got an induction booked for Friday the 2nd of December! How many of us are left now? xx


----------



## wtt :)

Aww :hugs: sun flower. DH was 11 days late


----------



## notjustyet

Hope your babies get here soon girls :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: to those mommies still waiting on their little ones. Won't be long now for sure!


----------



## tlh97990

i miss sleeping with my OH so much! i get 4 hours with him usually then madelyn wakes up every hour unless shes cuddling with me i love those moments cuddling with my baby girl but i miss my OH too!


----------



## mummapie

There can't be many of us left now surely? Good luck sun flower! I bet im still waiting then haha


----------



## sherylb

tlh97990 said:


> i miss sleeping with my OH so much! i get 4 hours with him usually then madelyn wakes up every hour unless shes cuddling with me i love those moments cuddling with my baby girl but i miss my OH too!

It is definitely an adjustment at night with babies waking up every few hours. My DH always had sleeping problems before Kristin and I think he has gotten better at sleeping in-between her waking up.


----------



## fides

Sun_Flower said:


> I'm now 10 days overdue, looking like I'm going to be a December mummy for sure as I've got an induction booked for Friday the 2nd of December! How many of us are left now? xx

:hugs: i do hope things get rolling before your induction. :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

trying to get my family back into routine this week as well as myself as i return to work saturday as that is 6 weeks from when i had my precious Kyleigh! Time has just flown by since her arrival, Hope all is going well with all


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thank you mummy cat!! Recovery has been a little difficult and baby blues came on full force yesterday. I spent most of day crying. Has anyone else felt like this? Now it's the middle of night and too tired to cry haha.


----------



## k8y

oh gosh back to work already. i cant imagine having to do that already, must be so hard :(


----------



## repogirl813

k8y it is going to be hard to go back and leave her, but atleast i know my aunt is babysitting and she isnt having to do daycare or anything like that while she is soo little. My fear right now is figuring out some sorta sleep schedule so i can get through a 50 hour work week on the little sleep i get right now


----------



## finallyready

Getting induced tomorrow! Excited, nervous, anxious......I hope it takes and I don't have to be hooked up to machines all day.


----------



## qwk

Good luck going back to work repogirl...! Gosh that seems insurmountable to me at this point! :wacko: we have no semblance of a schedule yet ;) I can't even get myself together to post on BnB but every few days...

Best of luck to you also finallyready!


----------



## tlh97990

repogirl813 said:


> k8y it is going to be hard to go back and leave her, but atleast i know my aunt is babysitting and she isnt having to do daycare or anything like that while she is soo little. My fear right now is figuring out some sorta sleep schedule so i can get through a 50 hour work week on the little sleep i get right now

this what im worried about too.i go back in two weeks and i usually get 4 hours of sleep right when she goes to bed then im up every other hour with her and OH gets up with her about 6am so i sleep until 9 or 10 but i haveto be at work at 9am so im not sure how its going to work. he doesnt work and will be staying home with her but he is terrible at dealing with her in the middle of the night because he gets frustrated easily when hes super tired so i find it easier for me to just do it


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck returning to work repogirl. I can't imagine it at this point. It was hard enough that DH went back to work!

Good luck finallyready, we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

There are so many gorgeous babies on here. Aren't we clever mummies? Hoping those still waiting for little ones to arrive don't have too much longer to go.

Andrew hasn't regained his birth weight yet so the midwife is coming back tomorrow (he'll be 3 weeks) and if he hasn't gained she will be referring him to a paediatrician. I'm not unduly concerned as my eldest was slow to gain weight and didn't pass his birth weight until week 4. He's primarily breast fed (topped up three times a day with 2-3 oz of formula to try and build him up), feeds well most of the time (although has an occasional lazy latch), loves cuddles, and has a voice much bigger than his body!

The whole family is absolutely in love with him and it's like he's always been here. I do intend to start a parenting journal but it's all a matter of time. 

His birth story is here (post 2263) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...oy-wriggle-bum-pips-pal-journal-here-227.html Once I got going it was a fast labour: 4cm to birth within 90 minutes!

Sending you all lots of :hugs:

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

pip7890 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> There are so many gorgeous babies on here. Aren't we clever mummies? Hoping those still waiting for little ones to arrive don't have too much longer to go.
> 
> Andrew hasn't regained his birth weight yet so the midwife is coming back tomorrow (he'll be 3 weeks) and if he hasn't gained she will be referring him to a paediatrician. I'm not unduly concerned as my eldest was slow to gain weight and didn't pass his birth weight until week 4. He's primarily breast fed (topped up three times a day with 2-3 oz of formula to try and build him up), feeds well most of the time (although has an occasional lazy latch), loves cuddles, and has a voice much bigger than his body!
> 
> The whole family is absolutely in love with him and it's like he's always been here. I do intend to start a parenting journal but it's all a matter of time.
> 
> His birth story is here (post 2263) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...oy-wriggle-bum-pips-pal-journal-here-227.html Once I got going it was a fast labour: 4cm to birth within 90 minutes!
> 
> Sending you all lots of :hugs:
> 
> Pip x

How far under his birth weight is he? Kristin was one ounce under hers this morning at her check-up.


----------



## Meldy84

Well Baby Aimee Patterson arrived finally arrived on Thursday 24th Nov @ 08.37 weighing 8lb 2oz after being 13 days overdue and a very hard labour.

Got taken in on tuesday 22nd to be induced at 12.30 then not taken to a labour suite till 4pm wed (23rd) afternoon. They burst my waters at 5.20pm and i got the drip inserted into my hand which starts your contractions and not long after that they started, and they came fast and strong and very sore, after a few hours i gave up and opted for the epidural.

So relieved i did as it was the best ever, after 13 hours of labour they informed me i was fully dilated and i could start pushing after 5 or 6 pushing the midwife wanted the doctor to examine me as there was a problem with her heartbeat everytime i had a contractions her heartbeat would slow down so they were worried.

After examination i was informed she was lying back to back and her head was in a position that no matter how much i pushed naturally i would never have pushed her our alone, so was then informed that i would be going to theatre to have forceps to help her along. If after 4 attempts at me pushing with the help of foreceps she still was not coming i would be given a c section.

Lucky after the 3 set of pushes and the help of the forceps she arrived, what a huge relief, i was also given a three inch cut to help the labour process and then placed on a carthator for 48hrs.

We were then allowed home on saturday afternoon after being in hospital for 5 days.

I must say i had a hard labour and still sore but i would not changed her for the world and the pain i went through was all worth it

good luck to all who is due their precious bundles soon xx

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387219_1962735128446_1844905403_1272565_142227906_n.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Picture didn't work for me but congrats on your baby girl's arrival!


----------



## pip7890

sherylb said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> There are so many gorgeous babies on here. Aren't we clever mummies? Hoping those still waiting for little ones to arrive don't have too much longer to go.
> 
> Andrew hasn't regained his birth weight yet so the midwife is coming back tomorrow (he'll be 3 weeks) and if he hasn't gained she will be referring him to a paediatrician. I'm not unduly concerned as my eldest was slow to gain weight and didn't pass his birth weight until week 4. He's primarily breast fed (topped up three times a day with 2-3 oz of formula to try and build him up), feeds well most of the time (although has an occasional lazy latch), loves cuddles, and has a voice much bigger than his body!
> 
> The whole family is absolutely in love with him and it's like he's always been here. I do intend to start a parenting journal but it's all a matter of time.
> 
> His birth story is here (post 2263) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...oy-wriggle-bum-pips-pal-journal-here-227.html Once I got going it was a fast labour: 4cm to birth within 90 minutes!
> 
> Sending you all lots of :hugs:
> 
> Pip x
> 
> How far under his birth weight is he? Kristin was one ounce under hers this morning at her check-up.Click to expand...

Someone mentioned earlier that they thought WB (Andrew) was going to be a big baby. At the 36w scan he was measuring around 3200g (ie 7lb) +/-25%, so taking into account my GD, age, health and the polyhydramnios it was decided to induce him at 38w. He arrived at 38w 2d weighing 3020g (6lb 10oz) which was surprisingly light considering the indications from the growth scans. However, he is long (we think about 55 cm so around 91st centile), had a head circumference of 35.5 cm (around 62nd centile), and has very long limbs, fingers and toes. He's simply lacking fat.

Weights to date:

Birth: 3020g (6lb 10oz) (around 25th centile)
Day 3: 2700g (5lb 15oz)
Day 5: 2680g (5lb 14.5oz) (around 9th centile)
Day 7: 2740g (6lb 0.5oz)
Day 10: 2740g (6lb 0.5oz)
Day 14: 2740g (6lb 0.5oz)

He wasn't interested in feeding in the first few days of his birth but has started to pick up now. We're hoping the mixture of breast followed by formula top up will give him the energy boost to feed more and hopefully start to put on weight.

Here's some pictures of my boys:

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7









016.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









018.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









056.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









DSCF1544.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## repogirl813

tlh, i am glad i am not the only one on here thats going back to work at 6 weeks, my first day back won't be too bad because it's a saturday and my husband does the night feedings during the weekends so i will get a full nights sleep friday then off saturday but monday will be the real teller for me!


----------



## wtt :)

Meldy84 said:


> Well Baby Aimee Patterson arrived finally arrived on Thursday 24th Nov @ 08.37 weighing 8lb 2oz after being 13 days overdue and a very hard labour.
> 
> Got taken in on tuesday 22nd to be induced at 12.30 then not taken to a labour suite till 4pm wed (23rd) afternoon. They burst my waters at 5.20pm and i got the drip inserted into my hand which starts your contractions and not long after that they started, and they came fast and strong and very sore, after a few hours i gave up and opted for the epidural.
> 
> So relieved i did as it was the best ever, after 13 hours of labour they informed me i was fully dilated and i could start pushing after 5 or 6 pushing the midwife wanted the doctor to examine me as there was a problem with her heartbeat everytime i had a contractions her heartbeat would slow down so they were worried.
> 
> After examination i was informed she was lying back to back and her head was in a position that no matter how much i pushed naturally i would never have pushed her our alone, so was then informed that i would be going to theatre to have forceps to help her along. If after 4 attempts at me pushing with the help of foreceps she still was not coming i would be given a c section.
> 
> Lucky after the 3 set of pushes and the help of the forceps she arrived, what a huge relief, i was also given a three inch cut to help the labour process and then placed on a carthator for 48hrs.
> 
> We were then allowed home on saturday afternoon after being in hospital for 5 days.
> 
> I must say i had a hard labour and still sore but i would not changed her for the world and the pain i went through was all worth it
> 
> good luck to all who is due their precious bundles soon xx
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387219_1962735128446_1844905403_1272565_142227906_n.jpg

Congrats! Your girl was born the same day as my son and they look very alike too! Still have to post pics but haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just thought I'd share a pic of Bradley. Still working on the birth story!!


----------



## tlh97990

cant believe november has already come and gone!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats wtt & meldy..

good luck finally ready!!

Love seeing all these baby pics!!

Pip & Sheryl, I am sure your little ones will start gaining loads soon. 

Tlh and Repo...I can't imagine going back to work anytime soon...I want to extend my leave...I am not ready to leave my little girl.Plus I have to find a nanny. :(

I am definitely finding it harder to get on BnB these days.


----------



## supermum7

:happydance::dust:my baby was due 9.11.2011 but was born on 26.10.2011.Its a little girl called Daisy Annabelle and she is perfect.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Supermum

Andrea I'm so with you. I really miss BnB but find I'm reading and running so much more. 

Good news - Andrew finally regained his birth weight today. He's back up at 6lb 10oz which is a gain of just under 10oz in a week! Oh and he's 3 weeks old in about 7 minutes!!

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Getting excited about christmas now, judging by Annies face in this pic I don't think she's bothered!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0661 (600x450).jpg
File size: 212.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummapie

Booked for my sweep Monday at 1pm :( massively fed up today.


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Mummapie. Won't be long now hopefully. 

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hang in there mummapie! :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Andrew is back to his birth weight and we have been discharged into the care of the health visitor. She's coming next Wednesday to do his weights and measures. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Good luck returning to work repogirl and tlh and anyone else that has to go back soon.
No ways I could manage that. Even when I try and get out the house by 9am I only land up leaving closer to 11! Jsut can't seem to get us ready before then!

Really glad Andrew has finally regained his birth weight Pip! :happydance:



Meldy84 said:


> Well Baby Aimee Patterson arrived finally arrived on Thursday 24th Nov @ 08.37 weighing 8lb 2oz after being 13 days overdue and a very hard labour.
> 
> Got taken in on tuesday 22nd to be induced at 12.30 then not taken to a labour suite till 4pm wed (23rd) afternoon. They burst my waters at 5.20pm and i got the drip inserted into my hand which starts your contractions and not long after that they started, and they came fast and strong and very sore, after a few hours i gave up and opted for the epidural.
> 
> So relieved i did as it was the best ever, after 13 hours of labour they informed me i was fully dilated and i could start pushing after 5 or 6 pushing the midwife wanted the doctor to examine me as there was a problem with her heartbeat everytime i had a contractions her heartbeat would slow down so they were worried.
> 
> After examination i was informed she was lying back to back and her head was in a position that no matter how much i pushed naturally i would never have pushed her our alone, so was then informed that i would be going to theatre to have forceps to help her along. If after 4 attempts at me pushing with the help of foreceps she still was not coming i would be given a c section.
> 
> Lucky after the 3 set of pushes and the help of the forceps she arrived, what a huge relief, i was also given a three inch cut to help the labour process and then placed on a carthator for 48hrs.
> 
> We were then allowed home on saturday afternoon after being in hospital for 5 days.
> 
> I must say i had a hard labour and still sore but i would not changed her for the world and the pain i went through was all worth it
> 
> good luck to all who is due their precious bundles soon xx
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387219_1962735128446_1844905403_1272565_142227906_n.jpg

Congrats Meldy! :yipee:
Wow, really does sound like a difficult labour! She gorgeous! :cloud9:




MyTurnYet said:


> Just thought I'd share a pic of Bradley. Still working on the birth story!!
> 
> View attachment 304203

Gorgeous! :cloud9:



supermum7 said:


> :happydance::dust:my baby was due 9.11.2011 but was born on 26.10.2011.Its a little girl called Daisy Annabelle and she is perfect.

Congrats!




notjustyet said:


> Getting excited about christmas now, judging by Annies face in this pic I don't think she's bothered!

very cute!



mummapie said:


> Booked for my sweep Monday at 1pm :( massively fed up today.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Pip, so glad Andrew is back up to birth weight :)


----------



## fides

repogirl813 said:


> trying to get my family back into routine this week as well as myself as i return to work saturday as that is 6 weeks from when i had my precious Kyleigh! Time has just flown by since her arrival, Hope all is going well with all

wow - goo dluck to you - i can't imagine having to work and having a newborn...



MyTurnYet said:


> Thank you mummy cat!! Recovery has been a little difficult and baby blues came on full force yesterday. I spent most of day crying. Has anyone else felt like this? Now it's the middle of night and too tired to cry haha.

yes, i will admit to crying a lot - my milk supply has been a HUGE struggle/failure (it never actually "came in"), so crying is what i do when my DH is at work or asleep... :hugs: hang in there!!



finallyready said:


> Getting induced tomorrow! Excited, nervous, anxious......I hope it takes and I don't have to be hooked up to machines all day.

good luck!



Meldy84 said:


> Well Baby Aimee Patterson arrived finally arrived on Thursday 24th Nov @ 08.37 weighing 8lb 2oz after being 13 days overdue and a very hard labour.

congrats!! my son was also 13 days post-EDD, so i know how that goes... congratulations!!



mummapie said:


> Booked for my sweep Monday at 1pm :( massively fed up today.

:hugs:



pip7890 said:


> Andrew is back to his birth weight and we have been discharged into the care of the health visitor. She's coming next Wednesday to do his weights and measures.
> 
> Pip x

so glad he's back to his birth weight!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone. its been a lil while since i posted. on top of healing from my c-section the day after i got home from hospital i got sick. and was sick for a week. went to my post op appt tuesday this week and my incesion is infected on the right side so they have me on antibiotics and sore on that side. We went to Aaryella's second doctors appt today. last week she was 5lbs 13.5ozs and today she was 6lbs 12ozs. She is doing really good.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh, that is fabulous weight gain for Aaryella! :thumbup:


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn has her one month appointment today i cant believe how fast time has gone! im thinking shes had pretty significant weight gain she feels so much heavier now!


----------



## wtt :)

Started my parenting journal :D Link is in my signature ;)


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn is 9 lbs 9 oz and 22 inches long now! she is apparently allergic to something though she has a rash on her face and neck. i think its the ranitidine for her reflux but the doctor thinks its the laundry detergent we use or our dogs :( i know its not the deteregent we use on our clothes because we use the same on hers and ours and the rash is only on her face. we were told to stop using the medicine for a couple days to see if the rash disappears and if it does were supposed to give the medicine again to see if it comes back. i hope its not the medicine because it really helped her reflux but id be heartbroken to have to get rid of our dogs


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey Ladies :)

My beautiful little girl Eden Rebecca FINALLY arrived at 1.22pm on 01/12/11, the day before I was due to be induced. Managed to have the water birth I wanted, and also managed to deliver a 10lb 7oz baby with just gas and air, so I'm really glad it all worked out. Had a bit of a traumatic time after delivery (for me, not for baby -she's perfect) with quite a lot of blood loss and a 3rd degree tear, but we're all home now and doing well, and that's what matters :) Going to write my birth story when I have some time, and take some pictures too :) xxx


----------



## mummapie

So glad you got the birth you wanted sun flower! What a beautiful name and amazing weight!!


----------



## Leopard

DD is still not back to birth weight. She only just finished losing her 10%, hoping she doesn't go any further. Have increased her feeds and the health visitor is back next thurs to weigh her again. On a different note she has grown 2cm, rolls from belly gto back and back to side and still STTN


----------



## wtt :)

Huge congrats sun flower! :happydance:
.... And i thought my baby was big :haha: glad you are all well :)


----------



## qwk

Congrats sunflower!! And wow go you, 10 pounds 7 ounces!! Glad you did not have to be induced too :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's amazing sunflower, congratulations!!


----------



## fides

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone. its been a lil while since i posted. on top of healing from my c-section the day after i got home from hospital i got sick. and was sick for a week. went to my post op appt tuesday this week and my incesion is infected on the right side so they have me on antibiotics and sore on that side. We went to Aaryella's second doctors appt today. last week she was 5lbs 13.5ozs and today she was 6lbs 12ozs. She is doing really good.

:HUGS:



Sun_Flower said:


> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> My beautiful little girl Eden Rebecca FINALLY arrived at 1.22pm on 01/12/11, the day before I was due to be induced. Managed to have the water birth I wanted, and also managed to deliver a 10lb 7oz baby with just gas and air, so I'm really glad it all worked out. Had a bit of a traumatic time after delivery (for me, not for baby -she's perfect) with quite a lot of blood loss and a 3rd degree tear, but we're all home now and doing well, and that's what matters :) Going to write my birth story when I have some time, and take some pictures too :) xxx


YAY!!! sooo happy for you!!! what's up with all the 13 days late babies in this thread?!! well done, and i can't wait to read the birth story! :happydance:


----------



## fides

afm, baby's baptism is tomorrow!!! my mom is in town too, so that has been nice...

hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, have you talked to a Dr about your low milk supply?? I think there is a medication you can take for that. Hope it gets better soon for you hun. 

Yay Rachel!! 

Is there anyone left to have their baby or are we all mommies??


----------



## mummapie

Me Andrea :'( I knew I'd be the last haha.

But me and Oh went all out today with spicy Mexican food and dtd. And TMI but I think (think because I have no idea) that I'm losing plug.. bump and back have been aching all evening but I dunno. We shall see I guess!


----------



## tlh97990

good luck mummapie!!


----------



## wtt :)

Best of luck mummapie!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Fides, have you tried fennel tea?


----------



## k8y

hello everyone, congrats to all the new Mummys ive missed, 


WE HAVE A SMILER - shes been smiling for the two weeks but they started as little turns up of the mouth but they are now full on gummy smiles... its so cool

here she is.... 7 weeks yesterday !


----------



## mummapie

Fennel worked really well for someone I know, fides. Have a nice day getting little one baptised!

Afm, losing a lot of plug now but baby boy is very quietin there :/ going to try a bath because it normally gets him wiggling.


----------



## Huggles

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey everyone. its been a lil while since i posted. on top of healing from my c-section the day after i got home from hospital i got sick. and was sick for a week. went to my post op appt tuesday this week and my incesion is infected on the right side so they have me on antibiotics and sore on that side. We went to Aaryella's second doctors appt today. last week she was 5lbs 13.5ozs and today she was 6lbs 12ozs. She is doing really good.

Hope the infection passes soon and you heal well :hugs:
Great that aaryella is gaining so nicely!



tlh97990 said:


> madelyn is 9 lbs 9 oz and 22 inches long now! she is apparently allergic to something though she has a rash on her face and neck. i think its the ranitidine for her reflux but the doctor thinks its the laundry detergent we use or our dogs :( i know its not the deteregent we use on our clothes because we use the same on hers and ours and the rash is only on her face. we were told to stop using the medicine for a couple days to see if the rash disappears and if it does were supposed to give the medicine again to see if it comes back. i hope its not the medicine because it really helped her reflux but id be heartbroken to have to get rid of our dogs

Hope you figure out the source of her allergy soon xx



Sun_Flower said:


> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> My beautiful little girl Eden Rebecca FINALLY arrived at 1.22pm on 01/12/11, the day before I was due to be induced. Managed to have the water birth I wanted, and also managed to deliver a 10lb 7oz baby with just gas and air, so I'm really glad it all worked out. Had a bit of a traumatic time after delivery (for me, not for baby -she's perfect) with quite a lot of blood loss and a 3rd degree tear, but we're all home now and doing well, and that's what matters :) Going to write my birth story when I have some time, and take some pictures too :) xxx

BIG congrats! So glad you got the birth you wanted! And wow, that's a BIG baby! Glad she's doing well - love the name.



Leopard said:


> DD is still not back to birth weight. She only just finished losing her 10%, hoping she doesn't go any further. Have increased her feeds and the health visitor is back next thurs to weigh her again. On a different note she has grown 2cm, rolls from belly gto back and back to side and still STTN

Hope she starts gaining soon.



fides said:


> yes, i will admit to crying a lot - my milk supply has been a HUGE struggle/failure (it never actually "came in"), so crying is what i do when my DH is at work or asleep... :hugs: hang in there!!

I have the same problem - not enough milk. Also don't think it ever really came in as I never got that sudden 'Dolly Parton' moment everyone told me I'd have. 
Logan lost his 10% of body weight in hospital, and when we took him for his one week weigh in I was super duper upset to discover that instead of gaining weight he'd lost more, so he was now down a total of 14.5% from birth weight. We got sent straight to paed who told us to put him on formula. I'm still bf for what it's worth, but he's getting all his actual food from the formula (100ml every four hours).
I've tried everything - fenugreek, brewers yeast, jungle juice. I'm now even on eglonyl which is medication that supposedly has the side effect of increasing milk supply. My friend went from pumping 50ml from both breasts to pumping 150ml from one breast on that medication. Hasn't done a thing. Most I get out is 30ml between both breasts.



fides said:


> afm, baby's baptism is tomorrow!!! my mom is in town too, so that has been nice...
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!!

Good luck with the baptism!



mummapie said:


> Me Andrea :'( I knew I'd be the last haha.
> 
> But me and Oh went all out today with spicy Mexican food and dtd. And TMI but I think (think because I have no idea) that I'm losing plug.. bump and back have been aching all evening but I dunno. We shall see I guess!

Really hoping you are starting to lose your plug and that this is finally it for you :hugs:



k8y said:


> WE HAVE A SMILER - shes been smiling for the two weeks but they started as little turns up of the mouth but they are now full on gummy smiles... its so cool
> 
> here she is.... 7 weeks yesterday !
> 
> View attachment 306651

Aww she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's a good sign with the plug loss mummapie, and Connor got super quiet the day or two before I went in to labor so that could be a good sign too! (although I know it is scary too).


----------



## mummapie

I hope somethings happening! My bumps been super sore all day and when I was timing contractions they were 7-10 mins apart. They weren't too painful so ive had an hours nap and going to time again. I'll be so happy of it kicks off over night as my sweep is meant to be tomorrow!


----------



## pip7890

Huggles and Fides - I've had similar problems and with help from my local La Leche League leader and lots of support from my OH we've started seeing progress. I'm primarily breastfeeding now and topping him up with formula mid-morning, mid-afternoon and bedtime. He's offered 4oz but usually only takes 2.5/3.0oz. 

I'd also recommend the book "The breastfeeding Mother's guide to making more milk" by Diana West and Lisa Marasco. My LLL leader has let me borrow a copy. 

I've also been focusing on the positive of what I can give him myself, rather than what I can't give him. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Tish5478

I am amazed at how often people are able to post since having their little ones!!! I would love to but I just can't seem to find the time - am I that unorganised?!!!! :wacko:

I haven't been able to read back over all the posts but Fides I gather you are having trouble with your milk supply? I too have had such issues! It's one thing I didn't think would be an issue. As long as I had loads of skin to skin and the baby latched (which he did beautifully within the hour of birth and constantly thereafter!) then I just couldn't imagine why I would have a supply issue. But I have had. A huge one!! :cry:

My bubba passed loads of meconium in the first few days and then didn't poo for 6 days until needing a suppository which was just awful to watch (and I'm sure not nice for him either!) . By then the paediatricians had decided that I was starving him and insisted I give formula top ups each feed :growlmad:. This gave DH ammunition and he was concerned about my supply too. :growlmad:

However, I have managed to claw it back and I am on medication for this now - I'm on domperidone which is an anti-sickness drug but it also works to stimulate your prolactin levels although in the UK, it's not licensed for this purpose. However, I was lucky with my GP and am now taking it with great effects. I am by no means full (haven't needed to wear a breast pad once :cry:) but I only have to give one full formula feed now last thing at night and the rest he feeds off me which I am so chuffed about. I really want to pursue the feeding so am hoping my supply continues to improve.

Is anyone else having trouble putting their LO down? My gorgeous bubba will happily fall asleep at the breast or on me after feeding but no matter how deeply asleep he is on me, as soon as I try to put him down in the carrycot or crib, he wakes and crys - suicidal crys like I've never fed him before!!!! So, for the last 3 and a bit weeks I have slept with him in my arms, propped up on pillows. I am so worried about getting in to bad habits but everything I read suggests this is normal and it's still early days. I have to say in the last day or two, he is happy to go in his rocking/vibrating chair or on his play mat and last night we managed to achieve just over an hour in the crib - 50 minutes wide awake but then 20 minutes having got himself to sleep. I guess I have to be strong and pursue it but it breaks my heart when he crys! Anyone got any advice??

Hope everyone is well and sorry I just haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts. :hugs:

xxxxx

PS. How do I change the icons on my signature - I am most certainly and thankfully NOT 44 weeks pregnant!!!! :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwwwwww :cloud9:https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8910/bathfreya.jpg


----------



## fides

k8y said:


> WE HAVE A SMILER - shes been smiling for the two weeks but they started as little turns up of the mouth but they are now full on gummy smiles... its so cool

sooo cute!! i can't wait for my son to smile...




Huggles said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> yes, i will admit to crying a lot - my milk supply has been a HUGE struggle/failure (it never actually "came in"), so crying is what i do when my DH is at work or asleep... :hugs: hang in there!!
> 
> I have the same problem - not enough milk. Also don't think it ever really came in as I never got that sudden 'Dolly Parton' moment everyone told me I'd have.
> Logan lost his 10% of body weight in hospital, and when we took him for his one week weigh in I was super duper upset to discover that instead of gaining weight he'd lost more, so he was now down a total of 14.5% from birth weight. We got sent straight to paed who told us to put him on formula. I'm still bf for what it's worth, but he's getting all his actual food from the formula (100ml every four hours).
> I've tried everything - fenugreek, brewers yeast, jungle juice. I'm now even on eglonyl which is medication that supposedly has the side effect of increasing milk supply. My friend went from pumping 50ml from both breasts to pumping 150ml from one breast on that medication. Hasn't done a thing. Most I get out is 30ml between both breasts.Click to expand...

sounds similar to what's going on here - our LO lost 12% in his 1st three days, and didn't begin gaining until the m/w had me begin supplementing with formula. 

i've tried all the herbal teas/pills, positions, skin-to-skin, contacted LLL & a lactation consultant, etc - the only thing i haven't tried is a prescription... a few days ago, i think he realized that after an hour and a half on mommy, he could still slurp down 2oz or more of formula, so he's begun rejecting the breast. i'm still pumping, though - i can get a whopping 1/8 or 1/4 oz at a time - really a few drops on one side, and little more on the other.

my mom told me not to worry about it - that some women just don't get the milk supply, and that that's why they used to have wet nurses before the formula days... my midwife said the first priority is that Jacob gets enough to eat, and our second priority is it would be nice if we can breastfeed. 

anyway, i'm sorry you're also having a tough time, but i hope emotionally things are still going well with it all for you! :hugs:



mummapie said:


> I hope somethings happening! My bumps been super sore all day and when I was timing contractions they were 7-10 mins apart. They weren't too painful so ive had an hours nap and going to time again. I'll be so happy of it kicks off over night as my sweep is meant to be tomorrow!

good luck!!! :happydance:



pip7890 said:


> I've also been focusing on the positive of what I can give him myself, rather than what I can't give him.

excellent idea. :thumbup:



Tish5478 said:


> I haven't been able to read back over all the posts but Fides I gather you are having trouble with your milk supply? I too have had such issues! It's one thing I didn't think would be an issue. As long as I had loads of skin to skin and the baby latched (which he did beautifully within the hour of birth and constantly thereafter!) then I just couldn't imagine why I would have a supply issue. But I have had. A huge one!! :cry:

sorry you're having a tough time with it too. i think i am finally accepting it.

cute pic, babyhopes!


----------



## qwk

I am total crap at posting, but just wanted to say Tish that we have the same issue with sleep! Little guy wants to be held exclusively... We have been working on getting him in the bassinet and have improved the times, but it is hard, and is a totally unexpected challenge for me - not sure if I was naive, but I didn't anticipate such resistance to sleeping on his own - ANYWHERE would be fine, swing, crib, bassinet, bed, floor :dohh:


----------



## tlh97990

Tish5478 said:


> I am amazed at how often people are able to post since having their little ones!!! I would love to but I just can't seem to find the time - am I that unorganised?!!!! :wacko:
> 
> I haven't been able to read back over all the posts but Fides I gather you are having trouble with your milk supply? I too have had such issues! It's one thing I didn't think would be an issue. As long as I had loads of skin to skin and the baby latched (which he did beautifully within the hour of birth and constantly thereafter!) then I just couldn't imagine why I would have a supply issue. But I have had. A huge one!! :cry:
> 
> My bubba passed loads of meconium in the first few days and then didn't poo for 6 days until needing a suppository which was just awful to watch (and I'm sure not nice for him either!) . By then the paediatricians had decided that I was starving him and insisted I give formula top ups each feed :growlmad:. This gave DH ammunition and he was concerned about my supply too. :growlmad:
> 
> However, I have managed to claw it back and I am on medication for this now - I'm on domperidone which is an anti-sickness drug but it also works to stimulate your prolactin levels although in the UK, it's not licensed for this purpose. However, I was lucky with my GP and am now taking it with great effects. I am by no means full (haven't needed to wear a breast pad once :cry:) but I only have to give one full formula feed now last thing at night and the rest he feeds off me which I am so chuffed about. I really want to pursue the feeding so am hoping my supply continues to improve.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble putting their LO down? My gorgeous bubba will happily fall asleep at the breast or on me after feeding but no matter how deeply asleep he is on me, as soon as I try to put him down in the carrycot or crib, he wakes and crys - suicidal crys like I've never fed him before!!!! So, for the last 3 and a bit weeks I have slept with him in my arms, propped up on pillows. I am so worried about getting in to bad habits but everything I read suggests this is normal and it's still early days. I have to say in the last day or two, he is happy to go in his rocking/vibrating chair or on his play mat and last night we managed to achieve just over an hour in the crib - 50 minutes wide awake but then 20 minutes having got himself to sleep. I guess I have to be strong and pursue it but it breaks my heart when he crys! Anyone got any advice??
> 
> Hope everyone is well and sorry I just haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's posts. :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> PS. How do I change the icons on my signature - I am most certainly and thankfully NOT 44 weeks pregnant!!!! :haha:




qwk said:


> I am total crap at posting, but just wanted to say Tish that we have the same issue with sleep! Little guy wants to be held exclusively... We have been working on getting him in the bassinet and have improved the times, but it is hard, and is a totally unexpected challenge for me - not sure if I was naive, but I didn't anticipate such resistance to sleeping on his own - ANYWHERE would be fine, swing, crib, bassinet, bed, floor :dohh:

i had this issue with my LO too at first. she hated being swaddled when we got home and would only sleep if i was holding her so for the first 2 weeks i slept on the couch with her in my arms and it worried me too. i started swaddling her again and she will sleep in her crib now thank god. i still have to wait until she falls asleep to lay her down but last night she slept in her crib from 8:30 pm-2:30 am i laid her back down a little after 3am and she slept until 6 am and laid back down until my OH woke up at 8am and he woke her i think. so if you havent been swaddling you may try it again. some nights my LO wants her arms out and sometimes she wants them tucked in so its worth a shot!


----------



## wtt :)

Kenji likes one hand in and one out :haha:


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy hates being fully swaddled, she always gets her arms out, and if I don't use her other wrap to tuck around her like a blanket she gets her feet out too! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

fides said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> yes, i will admit to crying a lot - my milk supply has been a HUGE struggle/failure (it never actually "came in"), so crying is what i do when my DH is at work or asleep... :hugs: hang in there!!
> 
> I have the same problem - not enough milk. Also don't think it ever really came in as I never got that sudden 'Dolly Parton' moment everyone told me I'd have.
> Logan lost his 10% of body weight in hospital, and when we took him for his one week weigh in I was super duper upset to discover that instead of gaining weight he'd lost more, so he was now down a total of 14.5% from birth weight. We got sent straight to paed who told us to put him on formula. I'm still bf for what it's worth, but he's getting all his actual food from the formula (100ml every four hours).
> I've tried everything - fenugreek, brewers yeast, jungle juice. I'm now even on eglonyl which is medication that supposedly has the side effect of increasing milk supply. My friend went from pumping 50ml from both breasts to pumping 150ml from one breast on that medication. Hasn't done a thing. Most I get out is 30ml between both breasts.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds similar to what's going on here - our LO lost 12% in his 1st three days, and didn't begin gaining until the m/w had me begin supplementing with formula.
> 
> i've tried all the herbal teas/pills, positions, skin-to-skin, contacted LLL & a lactation consultant, etc - the only thing i haven't tried is a prescription... a few days ago, i think he realized that after an hour and a half on mommy, he could still slurp down 2oz or more of formula, so he's begun rejecting the breast. i'm still pumping, though - i can get a whopping 1/8 or 1/4 oz at a time - really a few drops on one side, and little more on the other.
> 
> my mom told me not to worry about it - that some women just don't get the milk supply, and that that's why they used to have wet nurses before the formula days... my midwife said the first priority is that Jacob gets enough to eat, and our second priority is it would be nice if we can breastfeed.
> 
> anyway, i'm sorry you're also having a tough time, but i hope emotionally things are still going well with it all for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Emotionally it hit me really hard that week when I was told to start formula. But when I started to see him gaining weight nicely as a result I started feeling better. It is very demoralising not having enough bm though.
When I started pumping I was getting only 5ml (1 teaspoon) of milk between both breasts. And that was like half an hour's pumping. Over the days/weeks, mainly as a result of the fenugreek, I am now up to 20ml between both breasts after an hour of pumping (30ml = 1oz). Sometimes I get 30ml, but not usually.
I manage to get one feed of breastmilk together after pumping for the whole day. And it makes me feel so happy watching him drink that bottle of bm. But it is hard and there are many many many times when I jsut want to throw in the towel and exclusively formula feed. But somehow I'm still going with the pumping.

I read on the breastfeeding section on this forum that if your thyroid levels are not right it can negatively effect your bm supply. I have an underactive thyroid that is treated with meds. But so i've been wondering if maybe my levels are wrong again as a result of hte pg and maybe that's why i have such a supply issue. Because the medication i was given to increase my supply really should have had *some* effect and it hasn't. So going to have my blood tested on thurs and then will get the results at my 6 week check-up on monday. If the levels are wrong he can just adjust my meds and hopefully that'll help. If not, then i get we plod along with one bottle of ebm a day until I really can't stand the pumping anymore.


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> yes, i will admit to crying a lot - my milk supply has been a HUGE struggle/failure (it never actually "came in"), so crying is what i do when my DH is at work or asleep... :hugs: hang in there!!
> 
> I have the same problem - not enough milk. Also don't think it ever really came in as I never got that sudden 'Dolly Parton' moment everyone told me I'd have.
> Logan lost his 10% of body weight in hospital, and when we took him for his one week weigh in I was super duper upset to discover that instead of gaining weight he'd lost more, so he was now down a total of 14.5% from birth weight. We got sent straight to paed who told us to put him on formula. I'm still bf for what it's worth, but he's getting all his actual food from the formula (100ml every four hours).
> I've tried everything - fenugreek, brewers yeast, jungle juice. I'm now even on eglonyl which is medication that supposedly has the side effect of increasing milk supply. My friend went from pumping 50ml from both breasts to pumping 150ml from one breast on that medication. Hasn't done a thing. Most I get out is 30ml between both breasts.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds similar to what's going on here - our LO lost 12% in his 1st three days, and didn't begin gaining until the m/w had me begin supplementing with formula.
> 
> i've tried all the herbal teas/pills, positions, skin-to-skin, contacted LLL & a lactation consultant, etc - the only thing i haven't tried is a prescription... a few days ago, i think he realized that after an hour and a half on mommy, he could still slurp down 2oz or more of formula, so he's begun rejecting the breast. i'm still pumping, though - i can get a whopping 1/8 or 1/4 oz at a time - really a few drops on one side, and little more on the other.
> 
> my mom told me not to worry about it - that some women just don't get the milk supply, and that that's why they used to have wet nurses before the formula days... my midwife said the first priority is that Jacob gets enough to eat, and our second priority is it would be nice if we can breastfeed.
> 
> anyway, i'm sorry you're also having a tough time, but i hope emotionally things are still going well with it all for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Emotionally it hit me really hard that week when I was told to start formula. But when I started to see him gaining weight nicely as a result I started feeling better. It is very demoralising not having enough bm though.
> When I started pumping I was getting only 5ml (1 teaspoon) of milk between both breasts. And that was like half an hour's pumping. Over the days/weeks, mainly as a result of the fenugreek, I am now up to 20ml between both breasts after an hour of pumping (30ml = 1oz). Sometimes I get 30ml, but not usually.
> I manage to get one feed of breastmilk together after pumping for the whole day. And it makes me feel so happy watching him drink that bottle of bm. But it is hard and there are many many many times when I jsut want to throw in the towel and exclusively formula feed. But somehow I'm still going with the pumping.
> 
> I read on the breastfeeding section on this forum that if your thyroid levels are not right it can negatively effect your bm supply. I have an underactive thyroid that is treated with meds. But so i've been wondering if maybe my levels are wrong again as a result of hte pg and maybe that's why i have such a supply issue. Because the medication i was given to increase my supply really should have had *some* effect and it hasn't. So going to have my blood tested on thurs and then will get the results at my 6 week check-up on monday. If the levels are wrong he can just adjust my meds and hopefully that'll help. If not, then i get we plod along with one bottle of ebm a day until I really can't stand the pumping anymore.Click to expand...

:hugs: will be interesting to see how the blood results go. if it is something that can be corrected by meds, i hope they can figure it out soon.

i know what you mean about being able to give the baby 1 feed a day (for me, it's sometimes half a feed, but still) - it's a wonderful feeling, and i'm like, "come on, this one's from mommy!!" :)


----------



## fides

Just thought I'd share a bit from Jacob's baptism - the outer garment he's wearing is the one my mom made for me when i was a baby - it took her 150 hours!!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1204111559.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/1205111016.jpg


----------



## mummapie

Oh fides he is beautiful. And you look great too! Its made me feel so much happier than I was :) Thankyou for posting!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Beautiful picture and outfit fides!! You and Jacob are gorgeous. 

I need to work on the baptism too.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful pictures Fides, and congratulations on the baptism! The outfit your mother made is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Huggles

that outfit is gorgeous fides!


----------



## pip7890

Fides he is absolutely gorgeous. You both look so well.

Pip x


----------



## qwk

Lovely pics fides! The gown is beautiful! I am excited to have Quinton baptized too, though not sure when that will be yet...

Thanks tlh- we actually did just bring back the swaddle a bit ago, and it helps, but little guy still has a lot of problems with solo sleep - don't know if I just need to keep repeatedly putting him down or what. Usually I give up eventually (like now, I tried numerous times to get him down to no avail - he'd wake up within5 or 15 minutes, so I just let him sleep on me - he's been sleeping for 2.5 hours on me :dohh:)


----------



## finallyready

Abigail was born Dec 1/11 - (10 days over) So I no longer belong in the November thread! LOL


----------



## qwk

congrats finallyready! you still belong with us! :D

afm - FINALLY got on my laptop instead of my ipad, so here are two pictures of my precious Quinton! :)
 



Attached Files:







QuintonNov11 (23).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6









QuintonNov11 (26).jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Big congrats finallyready! And you are still a crysanthe-mum to us :)

QWK, quinton is adorable!


----------



## tlh97990

fides- he is beautiful and so is the gown! im going to get my daughter baptized when we move back by my family and we also have a gown that has been in my family for years. my great great aunt made it for my mom and its been worn by numerous people in my family so im excited my daughter will get to wear it too!

qwk- i was the same way i just wanted sleep and if the only way i got it was with LO sleeping on me i'd take it. i just kept trying to lay her down and id sit up for 10 minutes and if she stayed asleep id go to bed if not we were sleeping on the couch..eventually she was content without sleeping on me


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats finallyready!


----------



## Huggles

congrats finallyready!!!

qwk - those pics are gorgeous!


----------



## Leopard

is anyone not baptising? 
I feel kind of left out since we arn't


----------



## k8y

Leopard said:


> is anyone not baptising?
> I feel kind of left out since we arn't

were not, id like for them to be able to decide later for themseves what they want to do, once they are old enough to understand about different religions.


----------



## Leopard

k8y said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> is anyone not baptising?
> I feel kind of left out since we arn't
> 
> were not, id like for them to be able to decide later for themseves what they want to do, once they are old enough to understand about different religions.Click to expand...

I'm the same :D


----------



## wtt :)

Leopard said:


> k8y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> is anyone not baptising?
> I feel kind of left out since we arn't
> 
> were not, id like for them to be able to decide later for themseves what they want to do, once they are old enough to understand about different religions.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same :DClick to expand...

Same :)


----------



## tlh97990

this is a TMI question..but has anyone had their period yet since giving birth? i know a lot are breastfeeding and your period can be delayed. but is it ok to use a tampon yet? i had my 6 week check up yesterday (even though its been 5 weeks) and i was given the ok to go back to work and have sex so does that mean its ok to use a tampon?


----------



## pip7890

I seem to think you're okay to use a tampon for the first AF after the lochia has stopped. So, if the lochia is all dried up and you've now started your period I would imagine you're fine.

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Anyone having problems with vasospasm?

https://kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipple-blanching.html

My LLL leader suspects I may be suffering with this, particularly in the left nipple. It's likely caused by a combination of damage caused by surgery and Andrew's occasional lazy latching/feeding.

Health Visitor due tomorrow. Let's hope he's gained since last week. 

Can't believe WB will be 4 weeks old tomorrow, and exactly a month old on Friday (which is also his big brother's 15th birthday!). Time is flying by.

Here's a picture taken at 3 weeks.

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummapie

Can anyone tell me about their induction experience? I'm pretty sure I will be going to hospital next Monday for mine and I'm terrified. Obviously I'm hoping it won't come to that and he'll turn up before but I just want to hear about other peoples experiences.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just had Eden's first weight check since she was born - she's 5 days old today. Turns out she's lost 11% of her birth weight, down from 10lb 7oz to 9lb 4oz :( Thing is she's feeding well (or I THOUGHT she was) at the breast and she's pink and alert and isn't jaundiced... the midwife said she's not worried because of all those things, but that she needs to be weighed again in 2 days to see what her weight does. She feeds every 3-4 hours for between 15 and 25 minutes, she always comes off the breast herself, I never detach her, and if I offer her the breast between feeds she doesn't take it so I know she's not hungry :S I'm worrying now though and thinking maybe my milk just isn't enough for her and should consider formula or something...


----------



## tlh97990

Sun_Flower said:


> Just had Eden's first weight check since she was born - she's 5 days old today. Turns out she's lost 11% of her birth weight, down from 10lb 7oz to 9lb 4oz :( Thing is she's feeding well (or I THOUGHT she was) at the breast and she's pink and alert and isn't jaundiced... the midwife said she's not worried because of all those things, but that she needs to be weighed again in 2 days to see what her weight does. She feeds every 3-4 hours for between 15 and 25 minutes, she always comes off the breast herself, I never detach her, and if I offer her the breast between feeds she doesn't take it so I know she's not hungry :S I'm worrying now though and thinking maybe my milk just isn't enough for her and should consider formula or something...

my daughter is formula fed and she wasnt back to her birth weight until she was almost two weeks old so dont get discouraged!


----------



## wtt :)

Sun flower, don't get discouraged!! They are pissing me off too with their weight checks but i know he eats enough as he is happy, healthy and has plenty of wet and dirty diapers within 24hrs. Give BF a chance and don't let them talk you into FF. :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Induction and big weight drop when breastfeeding - I've got experience of both and posted a few pages back. I'm on my phone so can't post a link but it's there and in my journal (link in siggy).

Sorry I can't help more. 

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

Am soooooooooooooooo sorry ladies.. I've not been well and have had a hard time over here.. but better now and WILL get this thread updated, I'm soooo sorry.. I should have come on and asked someone to take over from me... anyone willing to do so is welcome to!! but I'll update ASAP.

fyi my email address is: [email protected]

big big hugs and so many congratulations to so many of you!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Nyn. Sorry to hear you've not been well. Hope you're feeling better now. 

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry you've had a rough time Nyn! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

nyn, hope you feel better!!

Huggles, I hope getting your thyroid meds adjusted helps, how frustrating. Good on you to do all that pumping. I think I might have already given up. 

Fides, maybe you can talk to a Dr to get a prescription to help with you supply. Sorry you are having to go through all this. Lovely baptism photos....

K8y, Leopard, we aren't baptizing Josephine either. We are bi-religious family (Jewish, Christian) so Josephine will have to decide for herself what she wants to do. We will educate her on both. 

Fx'ed Mummapie that its not much longer for you!

Is there anyone else still waiting??


----------



## qwk

Hope you feel better nyn!

Re weight gain - we had to do the "come back in two days because he's not gaining yet" visit too, but he started gaining right at that time and gained 10 ounces in a day and a half  try not to worry!


----------



## Nyn

Thanks girls :hugs:

I'd love to add you ladies on fb... my name's Jenny Clarkson :)

Right am off to update the first page.. finally!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've just sent a friend request :)


----------



## fides

finallyready said:


> Abigail was born Dec 1/11 - (10 days over) So I no longer belong in the November thread! LOL

congratulations!!! :happydance:



qwk said:


> afm - FINALLY got on my laptop instead of my ipad, so here are two pictures of my precious Quinton! :)

awwww :cloud9:



tlh97990 said:


> fides- he is beautiful and so is the gown! im going to get my daughter baptized when we move back by my family and we also have a gown that has been in my family for years. my great great aunt made it for my mom and its been worn by numerous people in my family so im excited my daughter will get to wear it too!

how neat! i love traditions like that!



mummapie said:


> Can anyone tell me about their induction experience? I'm pretty sure I will be going to hospital next Monday for mine and I'm terrified. Obviously I'm hoping it won't come to that and he'll turn up before but I just want to hear about other peoples experiences.




Nyn said:


> Am soooooooooooooooo sorry ladies.. I've not been well and have had a hard time over here.. but better now and WILL get this thread updated, I'm soooo sorry..

so sorry you've not been feeling well! :hugs:


afm, 3 week check-up today: Jacob's up to 8 lb 8 oz, and has grown 1" since birth! sooooo glad he's gaining now. 

also, he'd cried/screamed day/night with the donor milk we'd been giving him for the past week (we just thought he was colicky), but yesterday i gave him formula to see if maybe the donor milk just had something gassy in it. he was sooo calm on the formula. then, this morning i gave what i had pumped yesterday, and he cried and screamed again for 3 hours until the next formula-only feed. i've been avoiding gassy foods, so i know it's not that. midwife thinks it sounds like a food allergy, but of course we won't know for sure until we start solids... yep. 

honestly, when i can pump 3/4 oz in a day, and i don't know what food is upsetting my son's stomach, i'm going to stop pumping now. :shrug: anyone else formula feeding? it's weird - my son is a completely different baby now that he's had formula most of today & yesterday.

oh - dinner's ready, gotta go. you ladies have a wonderful evening!


----------



## repogirl813

fides i am formula feeding by my choice. I don't have any problems with Kyleigh she is gaining right on track with all the other babies on here. She also seems content during the day and is doing a wonderful job with sleeping at night. starting this week she has been sleeping anywhere from 8-11 hours at night


----------



## Nyn

think there may be a few people with my name on fb.

here's the link to my profile :)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=508076031

re baptism..we're not doing it either..they can choose what they want to do when they're older :)

bf is going well..had a difficult time last week with colic but I think Ive got it sorted now..phew!


----------



## Huggles

hope you're feeling better now nyn.

Sunflower - hope baby starts gaining soon.

Fides - i'm formula feeding. Doesn't help my nights though :( But he is pretty happy on the formula. I add a few drops of colief to his formula as he struggles with cramps, but that has helped enormously. It helps break down the lactose into simple sugars so it's easier to digest.


----------



## Leopard

Health nurse says I might have to top with formula. I nearly told her to shove it up her a-hole :haha:
Oh well, will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, from what my pediatrician told us, the most common thing for an infant to be allergic to in breastmilk is dairy, so if you tried eliminating dairy from your diet that might help. Although it sounds like you are doing well with the formula, which is good!


----------



## tlh97990

nyn i added you!

fides i;m formula feeding and she has to be on soy formula because of a milk allergy..hopefully she outgrows it though..if you want to keep breastfeeding try eliminating dairy like someone else said and see if that helps and if it doesnt go for it with formula i have a happy healthy baby in formula


----------



## you&me

:wave: Just a flying visit as Mitch needs feeding before the school run.

Hope everyone is well

We are still EBF here, the lil fella is up to 9lbs 4ozs as of yesterday.

He also won't sleep in his basket, whereas my girls did, yet I have not done anything differently :shrug:


----------



## qwk

You&me, love the name Mitch! Just noticed that :)

As for Q and me, we seem to have finally figured out how to use our ergo baby carrier and it's like a whole new world. My hands are free! He naps!

It's only been three days so I don't want to jinx it... ;) I already cleaned the house though, feels so nice to not be strapped to the couch!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Qwk, I love using the carrier too. Connor naps so peacefully, and I can actually get things done, it is wonderful!


----------



## fides

repogirl813 said:


> fides i am formula feeding by my choice. I don't have any problems with Kyleigh she is gaining right on track with all the other babies on here. She also seems content during the day and is doing a wonderful job with sleeping at night. starting this week she has been sleeping anywhere from 8-11 hours at night

wow - can't wait until he starts sleeping more like that - well done!! :thumbup:


and, thank you ladies for the suggestions, but we don't think it is milk or soy he's allergic to, since the formula is based on those and he's fine with it... we'll find out eventually! :)


----------



## mummapie

Sweep again tomorrow, please cross everything for me ladies! Otherwise I'm being induced Monday and won't get my water birth. 

On the carrier front, does anyone have a moby wrap? I think my mum is getting us one for Christmas as ive been talking a lot about them and heard good things.


----------



## qwk

Oh mummapie! You poor thing, 42 weeks! Good luck with the sweep!!

I have a moby wrap, but I can't figure out how to get Q in it :wacko: I am planning to go to a babywearing group meeting next week to get soe help though (and get out of the house !)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Was just looking at the first page...so amazed by all the babies!!

Thanks for updating Nyn!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck mummapie, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mummapie

Let us know how it goes qwk!


----------



## pip7890

Good luck Mummapie

Might ask Santa for a moby wrap - I'd love to have my handsfree without having to give up my snuggles with Andrew

Thanks for updating Nyn

Pip x


----------



## fides

mummapie said:


> Sweep again tomorrow, please cross everything for me ladies! Otherwise I'm being induced Monday and won't get my water birth.
> 
> On the carrier front, does anyone have a moby wrap? I think my mum is getting us one for Christmas as ive been talking a lot about them and heard good things.

oh, good luck!!! you poor thing having to go so far post-EDD. :hugs: hang in there - hope things happen soon!

i have a moby, and i use it all the time. i wouldn't be able to get online or go shopping without it, lol (we don't use one of those newborn car seats that come out of a base so you can carry it). i don't know that i still have it all down correctly, but i am able to somehow get LO in there to a point that i at least have 1 hand free, if not 2.


----------



## mummapie

I'm so keen to get one, I use public transport a lot as OH is the driver in our house so it'd be brilliant for then. Do you find you get back ache or does the way you wrap it spread the weight evenly enough?


----------



## fides

if it's on correctly, it really doesn't ache - it only aches if i haven't done it right and the material has bunched up in the back, or if i've had him in it for like 2 hours without a break or without sitting down.


----------



## Huggles

i really hope the sweep sets things in motion for you mummapie! :dust:
(that's labour dust :winkwink: )


----------



## k8y

good luck and fingers crossed for you mummapie. x


----------



## tlh97990

poor mummapie i hope the sweep works for you im sure your as impatient as can be!!

last night my LO slept 7.5 hours so i got 6.5 hours of uninterrupted sleep. it felt like i slept for years because its been so long. it was the perfect night for her to do that because i have graduation today :happydance:

i asked for a moby wrap for graduation/christmas madelyn wakes up every time i try to do anything productive and wants to be held so itd be so much easier if i could just have her attached and have two hands free


----------



## mummapie

Thanks so much for the luck! I was only 2cm and 50% effaced this afternoon. Hoping something sets off though. Cramps are absolutely killing me so far just wish I knew what was going to happen!


----------



## wtt :)

Aww mummapie, best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## tlh97990

totally off subjected but i graduated college today!!!!


----------



## Leopard

Aww gratz on college!


----------



## Huggles

congrats tlh! :amartass:


----------



## qwk

Congrats tlh!

Also just started my parenting journal! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/823086-right-q-qwks-parenting-journal-_.html


----------



## DrGomps

K8y, I love your avatar.

Fides, glad the formula is working for little Jacob. 

Mummapie, sending you labor :dust: Hopefully things kick off, if not, hope its a quick and smooth induction. 

Qwk..Stalking.

Nyn..I added you 

tLH...congrats hun!! Can't believe you managed that while being preggo/with a newborn!! 

regarding babywearing...I have a baby bjorn...thinking of getting a sling though, I want something I can breast feed in..can you breastfeed in the moby wrap?


----------



## wtt :)

I added you nyn :)
Congrats tlh!!


----------



## fides

k8y, CUTE avatar!!



tlh97990 said:


> p
> last night my LO slept 7.5 hours so i got 6.5 hours of uninterrupted sleep. it felt like i slept for years because its been so long. it was the perfect night for her to do that because i have graduation today :happydance:

wow - i'm jealous!! well done, momma! and congrats on graduating!!! :happydance:



mummapie said:


> Thanks so much for the luck! I was only 2cm and 50% effaced this afternoon. Hoping something sets off though. Cramps are absolutely killing me so far just wish I knew what was going to happen!

labor :dust:



DrGomps said:


> regarding babywearing...I have a baby bjorn...thinking of getting a sling though, I want something I can breast feed in..can you breastfeed in the moby wrap?

when i was looking up videos on youtube on how to wear the moby, i did come across one of a mom breastfeeding and babywearing with the moby. hope it works for you!


we got some professional pics yesterday, so i just had to share:
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/121011profpics10.jpg


----------



## mummapie

3cm dilated and thinned. Contractions are horrible and I've not slept properly in 2 nights. Just sat on my ball trying not to fall off when my eyes close!


----------



## k8y

Ah no, thinking of you Mummapie. Hope its not much longer for you. 


fides - love that picture - toooo cute ! May have to steal that idea and do some pictures or martha !


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy put on 200g in one week, pediatrician says since she is nearly back to birth weight, formula top ups are very unlikely! Also my parenting journal is in my siggie :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just thought I'd add that I've started a parenting journal too, feel free to stalk :) xx


----------



## fides

mummapie said:


> 3cm dilated and thinned. Contractions are horrible and I've not slept properly in 2 nights. Just sat on my ball trying not to fall off when my eyes close!

:hugs: sorry ou've not slept... hope things pick up soon!!


----------



## mummapie

Woohoo! My waters broke at 4.15am and Reuben was born at 12.44 this afternoon. Got the water birth I wanted and couldn't be happier with my baby!


----------



## Sun_Flower

YAY congratulations mummapie, bet he's totally worth the wait, right? xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, love that pic!!

Amelia, don't want to spoil sharing the news, but am happy for you and can't wait to hear the details!!edit to add: you posted the same time I did!!!

I made a calendar of Josie pics..and thought I'd share&#8230;

Jan

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/January-1.jpg

Feb

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/FebBlack-1.jpg

March

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/March.jpg

April

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/April-1.jpg

May

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/May-1.jpg

June

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/June.jpg

July

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/July.jpg

August

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/August.jpg

September

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/September-1.jpg

October

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/October.jpg

November

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/November.jpg

December

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/December.jpg


----------



## qwk

Big congrats mummapie!! Very happy for you!


----------



## k8y

yay mummapie, Reuben is here !!! How much did he weigh ?


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Congratz mummiepie. So ive switched to formula as well. i was doing good with BF all the way up to a few days before we got her tounge tie fixed. It started hurting so bad i was pretty much in tears so i started using formula. and lost pretty much my whole milk supply. so im pretty much only formula feeding but when my boobs get full i BF her even tho its usually only every couple days :(.. it makes me a little upset cuz i love breastfeeding. i wish i knew if there was a way to get my supply back up before i dry up. my infection in my incesion is gone im pretty much all healed up besides one little dot. My lil Princess is doing good. I hope everyone else and babies r doing great!!


----------



## mummapie

8lb 6oz :) with lots of hair! Definitely worth the wait, can't believe he's actually ours haha.

Love the calendar andrea!


----------



## wtt :)

Huge congrats mummapie!!


----------



## fides

mummapie said:


> Woohoo! My waters broke at 4.15am and Reuben was born at 12.44 this afternoon. Got the water birth I wanted and couldn't be happier with my baby!

YAY!!!! SOOOOO happy for you!!!! :happydance: can't wait to hear about it in a birth story. ;)


DrG, well done with the calendar - you've been busy!! :)


----------



## you&me

Huge congrats Mummapie.

Love the photo Fides...and the calender is great DrG!!!

Don't get much time to always reply as normally typing one handed, but I do always read to keep caught up with everyone :blush:


----------



## Nyn

mummapie HUGE congratulations hun!!!!!!


----------



## tlh97990

nyn can you add me to the front page


----------



## Nyn

tlh so sorry hun!! can you remind me of Madelyn's birthday plase? x


----------



## qwk

had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.
 



Attached Files:







smile.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mummapie!

I'm so impressed DrGomps. Where do you find the time?!

:wave: ladies. Can't believe Andrew is 5 weeks old tomorrow. My baby's growing up so fast. 

Pip x


----------



## repogirl813

congrats mummapie!!!!


----------



## fides

you&me said:


> Don't get much time to always reply as normally typing one handed, but I do always read to keep caught up with everyone :blush:

ha ha on the one-handed - i bet we'll all be pros at it soon enough!



qwk said:


> had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.

ooh - congrats!!!! i'm so jealous!! ;)


afm, Jacob is 4 weeks old today - i can't believe it - this last week has flown by in comparison to the first 3 weeks, but that's probably b/c i'm not as stressed about the whole nursing fiasco...

hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## k8y

qwk said:


> had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.

gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Love your avatar sunflower!



fides said:


> we got some professional pics yesterday, so i just had to share:
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/121011profpics10.jpg

So gorgeous!



Leopard said:


> Kezzy put on 200g in one week, pediatrician says since she is nearly back to birth weight, formula top ups are very unlikely! Also my parenting journal is in my siggie :)

That's great :thumbup:



mummapie said:


> Woohoo! My waters broke at 4.15am and Reuben was born at 12.44 this afternoon. Got the water birth I wanted and couldn't be happier with my baby!

yay yay yay! :woho: Super big congrats!



DrGomps said:


> I made a calendar of Josie pics..and thought I'd share

Fantastic idea and such cute pics!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Congratz mummiepie. So ive switched to formula as well. i was doing good with BF all the way up to a few days before we got her tounge tie fixed. It started hurting so bad i was pretty much in tears so i started using formula. and lost pretty much my whole milk supply. so im pretty much only formula feeding but when my boobs get full i BF her even tho its usually only every couple days :(.. it makes me a little upset cuz i love breastfeeding. i wish i knew if there was a way to get my supply back up before i dry up. my infection in my incesion is gone im pretty much all healed up besides one little dot. My lil Princess is doing good. I hope everyone else and babies r doing great!!

Try contacting la leche league - i'm sure they'll be able to help you. Otherwise i've heard lots of good things about kellymom.com



qwk said:


> had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.

Super cute! Can't wait for logan to start smiling, i'm sure he's really close to getting it right.


----------



## tlh97990

Nyn said:


> tlh so sorry hun!! can you remind me of Madelyn's birthday plase? x

november 2nd..thanks!!


----------



## fides

oops - i lost a few of my subscriptions... if you have a parenting journal, would you mind reposting the link 4 me, please?? thanks!

got a few from the last few pages (huggles, qwk, sun, wtt, leopard & drg), but i know there were more...


----------



## DrGomps

mummapie said:


> 8lb 6oz :) with lots of hair! Definitely worth the wait, can't believe he's actually ours haha.
> 
> 
> Love the calendar andrea!


Awe!! Can't wait to see piccies!! And hear the story!!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Congratz mummiepie. So ive switched to formula as well. i was doing good with BF all the way up to a few days before we got her tounge tie fixed. It started hurting so bad i was pretty much in tears so i started using formula. and lost pretty much my whole milk supply. so im pretty much only formula feeding but when my boobs get full i BF her even tho its usually only every couple days :(.. it makes me a little upset cuz i love breastfeeding. i wish i knew if there was a way to get my supply back up before i dry up. my infection in my incesion is gone im pretty much all healed up besides one little dot. My lil Princess is doing good. I hope everyone else and babies r doing great!!

Amanda, you can try fenugreek, which is a natural herb that increases your supply and have oatmeal. Increasing your iron helps increase your supply. Also, your doctor can prescribe an anti-motion sickness med that increases lactation...I know what you mean about the sore nips...I nursed through it as Josie has a killer latch, but they are now tough and it doesnt hurt at all (after weeks of cracked bleeding and me literally being afraid of the minute she first latches). Hope you find what works for you...stressing about your supply will also diminish it. Also, the more time she spends on the breast (even if she isn't getting as much) helps increase the supply. Some dr's recommend taking a nursing vacation where all you do is rest nurse repeat. Helps get the supply up. 


qwk said:


> had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.

Qwk...HE is SO precious!!!! Hope things are going better for you in the sleeping department. 



fides said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> Don't get much time to always reply as normally typing one handed, but I do always read to keep caught up with everyone :blush:
> 
> ha ha on the one-handed - i bet we'll all be pros at it soon enough!
> 
> 
> 
> qwk said:
> 
> 
> had our first smiles today!! :) mama needed them too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh - congrats!!!! i'm so jealous!! ;)
> 
> 
> afm, Jacob is 4 weeks old today - i can't believe it - this last week has flown by in comparison to the first 3 weeks, but that's probably b/c i'm not as stressed about the whole nursing fiasco...
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!!Click to expand...

Glad you found what works best for you. 




fides said:


> oops - i lost a few of my subscriptions... if you have a parenting journal, would you mind reposting the link 4 me, please?? thanks!
> 
> got a few from the last few pages (huggles, qwk, sun, wtt, leopard & drg), but i know there were more...

Hi Fides, I have a parenting Journal, the link is in my siggy. Are you going to start one??


----------



## fides

i'm thinking about it, but i want to read up on the November ones and see what all you guys are posting... :haha:


----------



## qwk

Haha lots of exciting stuff in my journal for sure ;) 

Btw can't remember if I said but I loved the picture of Jacob in the gift box!


----------



## tlh97990

has anyone made a baby book for their babies yet? ive been working on one today!

also we got a phone call today about the free house we were awarded and found out it will be presented to us at the new york giants/new york jets game on xmas eve. the foundation is flying all three of us out to new york next friday for the weekend.were so excited ive never been to new york or an nfl game and we are huge giants


----------



## fides

yes, i've been working on one - it was a Noah's Ark one i saw at Party City, and it goes through the first year... are you making yours by hand, or did you buy one?

i must have missed something, though - free house?!?!!! wow!


----------



## wtt :)

Dang! I would love a free house!! 
We bought a baby book. Don't have time to create one myself at the moment lol


----------



## k8y

I made a digital scrapbook for James when he was a baby, of all his first things.. but when I went to print it, id done so much it was going to cost a fortune to print so its just on my computer, I'll find some for you to see...


----------



## k8y




----------



## wtt :)

Cute. I love the rolly polly page!


----------



## babyhopes2010

where did u make it!


----------



## Huggles

tlh97990 said:


> has anyone made a baby book for their babies yet? ive been working on one today!
> 
> also we got a phone call today about the free house we were awarded and found out it will be presented to us at the new york giants/new york jets game on xmas eve. the foundation is flying all three of us out to new york next friday for the weekend.were so excited ive never been to new york or an nfl game and we are huge giants

Sounds like an awesome xmas gift!



k8y said:


> I made a digital scrapbook for James when he was a baby, of all his first things.. but when I went to print it, id done so much it was going to cost a fortune to print so its just on my computer, I'll find some for you to see...

Wow, looks fab!


----------



## qwk

Very cool k8y! I started on something similar while pregnant, hopefully I'll be able to finish it sometime!


----------



## fides

cuuute!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, I LOVE your avatar!! Jacob is just too cute for words!!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh97990 said:


> has anyone made a baby book for their babies yet? ive been working on one today!
> 
> also we got a phone call today about the free house we were awarded and found out it will be presented to us at the new york giants/new york jets game on xmas eve. the foundation is flying all three of us out to new york next friday for the weekend.were so excited ive never been to new york or an nfl game and we are huge giants

wow, thats awesomedo explain!!


----------



## k8y

I used this... 
https://shop.daisytrail.com/craftartist/freescrapbooks/?mc=DTPPCCASB
but I have the full version.. I warn you its addictive !


----------



## bbygurl719

hey how is everyone and babys. me and aaryella are great. im for sure no longer breastfeeding. but my breast feeding consultant said i did really good for it being my first baby and breastfed for almost the first month. My mom bought me my baby book. it winnie the pooh since my theme is winne the pooh. my auunt also bought me a vintage first year and second year calender for the baby.. Well we moved once again. after i had the baby since i had a c-section we stayed with my mom cuz i couldnt drive and my fiance doesnt have a license. we stayed for 2 weeks. and after that i just didnt want to leave. I still do everything for the baby but its nice to have my mom close by. plus it helps out alot with my 6 yr old step daughter. becuase she has alot more people to give her the attention she needs. its hard for me to give her alot of attention cuz i have a very clingy baby. and alos me and my fiance are getting married xmas eve im so excited!!


----------



## Huggles

ooh congrats bbygurl! :wedding:


----------



## tlh97990

katie those are super cute!!
i bought a baby book i was wondering if any of your books have a section about whats going on in the world around the time baby was born. i forgot about that part and was wondering what you girls have put in yours for headlines in the news, national news, and world leaders in november 2011. i tried googling and didnt get much

about the house/trip- my OH was in the army for 7 years and was wounded in combat. back in april he signed up for a program through the warrior support foundation that gives wounded veterans a mortgage free house if they are chosen. the day i went into labor the foundation called us and said we were being considered for a house out by st. louis (where my family is) we sent in all the information they needed from us to decide if we would get it. about two weeks after i had madelyn they called and told us we were selected and they were officially awarding us the house and it was being renovated so it would be 30-90 days before we could move in. they also told us they wanted to formally present it to us which is where the trip comes in to play.

originally we told them we wanted something low key because we are just grateful to get the free house. they emailed my OH yesterday morning asking if we were interested in having the house presented to us at the new york giants new york jets game on christmas eve. we said we would love to but couldnt afford it with a new baby and me just going back to work. they told us they covered air fare for all three of us, hotel, ground travel while in new york, and for us to go to the game (in box seats since we have a baby) so we will be spending our first christmas as a family in new york!!!

i attached a picture of the house we received. we should be moving in the beginning of the new year.


----------



## bbygurl719

in my babys first year calender it said important news events and what i put was Troop are to come home from iraq by the end of the year


----------



## qwk

Tlh that's amazing! Big congrats!


----------



## wtt :)

Wow tlh nice! Enjoy!


----------



## pip7890

That's fantastic TLH. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

thanks for the link, k8y! i usually only do the old-fashioned plain jane type of scrapbooks - you know the tan or grey paper that you just glue stuff on, but i could definitely see myself getting into something like that for Jacob's stuff... *marking webpage to check out after done on BnB*

bbyg, that's so exciting about Christmas Eve!!! so happy for you!

tlh, i just put general news, like economy down, unemployment still high, food prices rising; for world leaders, i looked up the leaders for the most populous countries on wikipedia (i no longer follow politics much, so i honestly didn't know). regarding the trip and the house, that is soooo amazing!!! what a lifechanger for you and your family!! i love that style of house, too, and it looks like you guys will have a bit of land, which will be nice for a family! i am so happy for you guys!! :flower:


----------



## fides

tlh, i told my husband about your house and trip and he's really happy for you guys too. :) it's so good to hear when something good happens in this country! ;)


----------



## Huggles

omg tlh, that house is gorgeous!
We bought a newspaper the day logan was born so we have all the news in print :D


----------



## Nyn

Just a quickie to say ill catcj up on everyones news soon and sorry for any updatong i havnt done.

Am in hospital with Leia..shes got rsv bronchialitis..got it from her big bros.shes having oxygem therapy amd doing well.hope she can go home today or tomorrow


----------



## Huggles

oh shame, sorry to hear that nyn. Hope she makes a quick recovery :hugs:


----------



## k8y

hope leia feels better soon, james got bronchilitus when he was small(er) and had to go on a nebuliser was so scary!! thinking of you. xx


----------



## pip7890

:hug: Nyn. Abi's daughter Arabella has been very poorly in hospital with something similar but I think she's home now. 

Pip x


----------



## fides

Nyn said:


> Am in hospital with Leia..shes got rsv bronchialitis..got it from her big bros.shes having oxygem therapy amd doing well.hope she can go home today or tomorrow

oh my! :hugs:


----------



## qwk

:hugs: nyn and leia!


----------



## abi17

Sorry I haven't been on but I have been reading everyones posts.
Nyn firstly big hugs, I know how frightening it is but Leia is in the best place. if you ever want someone too talk too I'm here. Arabella was on a feeding tube and oxygen therapy (tent, head box, nebulisers, mask) she stopped breathing twice and was really poorly with it. She also had too have a chest x ray done so don't be alarmed if they want too do this as well, arabellas showed she has a chest infection too so is on amoxicillin. It's a horrible illness and I bet there is many more babies there with exactly the same thing. Is she having the humidified oxygen? I really hope your both out soon. I brought a sensor pad got when arabella came out of hospital and it's reassured me so much, it's called nanny so you might want too have a look at that. 
Big hugs again and stay strong I know it's horrible seeing wires and tubes all over the place but there all there for a reason. Good luck at I hope she has a speedy recovery 
Lots of love
Abi and Arabella


----------



## Huggles

Here's a pic of logan in his cherub tree cloth nappy (the main type we'll be using), as well as 2 pics of him in a cloth nappy that a forum friend had specially made for him and sent to me :D
Been using disposables up until now, with the exception of one really hot day on which i used cloth. But used cloth the whole day today and really loving it so far!

Just saw a pic of him at 5 weeks and another of him taken today at 7 weeks - can't believe how much my baby has grown and filled out these last 2 weeks!

And we had our first really big definite smile yesterday :D
 



Attached Files:







cherubtree 7weeks.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









rainbow butt4.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1









logan nappy.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nyn

thanks girls and thanks Abi, I hope your LO is better soon it's horrible :( thats a good idea about the sensor pad, thanks :hugs: Leia only had max 1 liter of oxygen which apparently they dont humidify. And the only medicine we've got is a nose spray. I think we were lucky with it. We've decided not to send the kids to school for their last week just in case they pick anything new up from school. Leia's still weak so want to keep her safe!

Huggles those pics of Logan are precious!!!! I'm amazed at how much Leia has grown too..she only just 6 weeks old and wearing clothes for age 3 months!! she's skinny and long :)


----------



## Huggles

glad to hear leia is doing better xx


----------



## qwk

So sorry to those of you dealing with illnesses for your LOs! I just got sick myself and am praying Quinton doesn't get anything!!! hopefully it would have already shown up if he was going to...


----------



## rossi46

Hello everyone.
Ben arrived 21/11/11 by C section as he was breech. Mum and son doing well.
Congratulations everyone else.


----------



## Huggles

congrats rossi!


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations rossi!


----------



## abi17

Nyn, great news leia is doing better  those saline drops are great, also found steam is good and vic. Arabella is doing so much better she's stil unwell but she's not ill no more  
Rossi congratulations  xxx


----------



## DrGomps

k8y said:


> View attachment 312601
> 
> 
> View attachment 312600
> 
> 
> View attachment 312603
> 
> 
> View attachment 312604
> 
> 
> View attachment 312605

these are too cute!!



bbygurl719 said:


> hey how is everyone and babys. me and aaryella are great. im for sure no longer breastfeeding. but my breast feeding consultant said i did really good for it being my first baby and breastfed for almost the first month. My mom bought me my baby book. it winnie the pooh since my theme is winne the pooh. my auunt also bought me a vintage first year and second year calender for the baby.. Well we moved once again. after i had the baby since i had a c-section we stayed with my mom cuz i couldnt drive and my fiance doesnt have a license. we stayed for 2 weeks. and after that i just didnt want to leave. I still do everything for the baby but its nice to have my mom close by. plus it helps out alot with my 6 yr old step daughter. becuase she has alot more people to give her the attention she needs. its hard for me to give her alot of attention cuz i have a very clingy baby. and alos me and my fiance are getting married xmas eve im so excited!!

congrats BBY on your :wedding: How exciting!! 



tlh97990 said:


> katie those are super cute!!
> i bought a baby book i was wondering if any of your books have a section about whats going on in the world around the time baby was born. i forgot about that part and was wondering what you girls have put in yours for headlines in the news, national news, and world leaders in november 2011. i tried googling and didnt get much
> 
> about the house/trip- my OH was in the army for 7 years and was wounded in combat. back in april he signed up for a program through the warrior support foundation that gives wounded veterans a mortgage free house if they are chosen. the day i went into labor the foundation called us and said we were being considered for a house out by st. louis (where my family is) we sent in all the information they needed from us to decide if we would get it. about two weeks after i had madelyn they called and told us we were selected and they were officially awarding us the house and it was being renovated so it would be 30-90 days before we could move in. they also told us they wanted to formally present it to us which is where the trip comes in to play.
> 
> originally we told them we wanted something low key because we are just grateful to get the free house. they emailed my OH yesterday morning asking if we were interested in having the house presented to us at the new york giants new york jets game on christmas eve. we said we would love to but couldnt afford it with a new baby and me just going back to work. they told us they covered air fare for all three of us, hotel, ground travel while in new york, and for us to go to the game (in box seats since we have a baby) so we will be spending our first christmas as a family in new york!!!
> 
> i attached a picture of the house we received. we should be moving in the beginning of the new year.
> 
> View attachment 312835
> 
> 
> View attachment 312836

that house looks amazing!! Sounds like you guys deserve it!! So nice they are flying you out to New York for the game. The actual stadium is in New Jerseyso are you staying in NYC or Jerseyeither way let me know if you want any tips or pointers as NYC is my city. :D 



Nyn said:


> Just a quickie to say ill catcj up on everyones news soon and sorry for any updatong i havnt done.
> 
> Am in hospital with Leia..shes got rsv bronchialitis..got it from her big bros.shes having oxygem therapy amd doing well.hope she can go home today or tomorrow

So scary, hope she gets better soon.



abi17 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on but I have been reading everyones posts.
> Nyn firstly big hugs, I know how frightening it is but Leia is in the best place. if you ever want someone too talk too I'm here. Arabella was on a feeding tube and oxygen therapy (tent, head box, nebulisers, mask) she stopped breathing twice and was really poorly with it. She also had too have a chest x ray done so don't be alarmed if they want too do this as well, arabellas showed she has a chest infection too so is on amoxicillin. It's a horrible illness and I bet there is many more babies there with exactly the same thing. Is she having the humidified oxygen? I really hope your both out soon. I brought a sensor pad got when arabella came out of hospital and it's reassured me so much, it's called nanny so you might want too have a look at that.
> Big hugs again and stay strong I know it's horrible seeing wires and tubes all over the place but there all there for a reason. Good luck at I hope she has a speedy recovery
> Lots of love
> Abi and Arabella

So glad Arabella is doing better nowwhat a little fighter!!



Huggles said:


> Here's a pic of logan in his cherub tree cloth nappy (the main type we'll be using), as well as 2 pics of him in a cloth nappy that a forum friend had specially made for him and sent to me :D
> Been using disposables up until now, with the exception of one really hot day on which i used cloth. But used cloth the whole day today and really loving it so far!
> 
> Just saw a pic of him at 5 weeks and another of him taken today at 7 weeks - can't believe how much my baby has grown and filled out these last 2 weeks!
> 
> And we had our first really big definite smile yesterday :D

Adorable!! Love the nappies, and they do grow super fastits nuts!



rossi46 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Ben arrived 21/11/11 by C section as he was breech. Mum and son doing well.
> Congratulations everyone else.

COngrats!!


AFM.Hanukkah starts tomorrow and finally have all my gifts wrapped and ready as well as everything for christmas (we celebrate both). All my holiday cards sent and gifts of my family in california. Kind of want to do some baking, is anyone else attempting this?

Also, going to take Josephine to rockefeller center tomorrow to see the trees and decorationsand my in laws are coming on christmas day.

anyone cooking a feast for christmas day?? I am seriously craving some turkey and stuffing.


----------



## tlh97990

Fides- it is amazing that this has happened to us. its rare something big like this happens in our country (especially with injured veterans) we felt so blessed to be given the house that we told the foundation they didnt need to worry about doing a big production to present it to us but they insisted which is why they are flying us to the football game. the game will be on national television so if ur watching football on christmas eve look for us!!

drgomps- i know we are flying to newark airport im not sure if were staying in new york or new jersey.. they are e-mailing us our interinary today so we'll find out more then. ill let you know where were staying so you can give us tips on where to go thats nearby!


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> And we had our first really big definite smile yesterday :D

CUTE pics, and congrats on the smile!!! 



rossi46 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Ben arrived 21/11/11 by C section as he was breech. Mum and son doing well.
> Congratulations everyone else.

congratulations!!



DrGomps said:


> AFM&#8230;.Hanukkah starts tomorrow and finally have all my gifts wrapped and ready as well as everything for christmas (we celebrate both). All my holiday cards sent and gifts of my family in california. Kind of want to do some baking, is anyone else attempting this?
> 
> Also, going to take Josephine to rockefeller center tomorrow to see the trees and decorations&#8230;and my in laws are coming on christmas day.
> 
> anyone cooking a feast for christmas day?? I am seriously craving some turkey and stuffing.

Happy Hanukkah! 

I am not doing my usual baking this year - sad, but there's just no way with Jacob needing to be held 24/7... So, i cheated this year and bought some store cookies. :haha: As for cooking holiday meals, my dad always did the cooking on big holidays in our house to give my mom a break, and my DH really thought that was neat, so he's decided to carry that on in our family (yay!!). He cooked this year for Thanksgiving, and he'll be cooking again on Christmas. :happydance:

Good luck with the in laws - i hope you guys get along well and that you have a good visit with them. :)



tlh97990 said:


> Fides- it is amazing that this has happened to us. its rare something big like this happens in our country (especially with injured veterans) we felt so blessed to be given the house that we told the foundation they didnt need to worry about doing a big production to present it to us but they insisted which is why they are flying us to the football game. the game will be on national television so if ur watching football on christmas eve look for us!!

no football here, but really happy for you guys!


----------



## fides

oops


----------



## Nyn

Congratulations Rossi!!!

Abi Im really happy to hear Arabella is doing better. Just a question of time now before she's fit and well :)

bby how exciting you're getting married on Christmas Eve!! congrats :)

tlh that all sounds amazing hun!! the house looks gorgeous!!

Andrea Im with you on the baking!! Today Im going to make a gingerbread house with the boys :) We had planned to do it the day we went into hospital so it's time we did it! cant wait for the house to smell of gingerbread!! well done on pressies and cards!! Im actually prepared this year too cause i did it all while pregnant :)

I cant wait for christmas and the big turkey dinner!!! my dad and my sis and her boyfried are all cvoming to stay with us it'll be a big family christmas I cant wait!!! feel like a little kid lol. Just hard getting the house ready!

Leia's doing well. I just keep clreaning out her nose - really helps a lot!

the breast feeding is going well and my nipples aren't sore anymore so it's fully enjoyable now :)


----------



## pip7890

Great update Nyn. I'm impressed you can even think about baking. Andrew settles just about enough to allow me to make toast - there's no chance of cake!

Pip x


----------



## Nyn

aw thanks pip..:) it's gonna be a challenge!


----------



## k8y

So what has everyone bought their babies for Christmas ?

Martha is having a sheepskin liner for her pram and a blanket. x 

So exciting !! 

This is the first Christmas where James has understood whats happening and he is very very excited ! Cant wait to see his little face. We have decided that we wont put any pressies under the tree untill Christmas eve when he is sleeping so when he wakes up they will all be there. 
oooooooooooooooooh Im like a big kid, Am sooooooooooooooo excited ! Plus my brother is coming home from Cyprus and we havent seen him and his wife and two boys for two years ! they get to meet Martha. ! Gonna be great!


----------



## Huggles

We got logan this fisher price laugh and learn puppy as his main present, and then an attachment to go on the handle of his car seat with toys dangling down for him to look at, and one other toy that you pull and it makes a laughing sound.


----------



## k8y

That looks lovely huggles, Logan will love it !


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I didn't get many gifts for Connor because he is so little and because the grandparents are going a bit nuts with gifts! I did get him some toy cars though.


----------



## babyhopes2010

how much do ur babies weigh? freya is 12lb 4oz :shock:


----------



## tlh97990

i didn't get madelyn anything for christmas because money is tight since i was off work for so long and went back to work with half the hours i was supposed to. we did christmas with my family on saturday though and she got a lot of clothes and books so she still had stuff


----------



## qwk

We haven't gotten Q anything... But I've been thinking of getting some keepsake type item, not sure what though!


----------



## Nyn

k8y that sounds so much fun!! bet you cant wait!

huggles that looks so cute :)

we've not actually got Leia anything for Christmas...the boys have lots of stuff and she'll get lots from our family.

we also put nothing under the tree till the kids are in bed so there's the total surprise on xmas morning. both kids are SO excited it's so much fun!!


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn has a couple baby's first christmas ornaments for the tree.. here's a picture of her "after unwrapping all her presents"


----------



## fides

love all the Christmas pics and avatars!

we're not really getting anything for our LO, either, except an ornament and a little Noah's Ark board book i found at the dollar store.


----------



## Nyn

tlh - Madelyn looks sooooo cute!!! and I love her hair!! my babies are all baldies lol :p


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just thought I'd share a picture of my beautiful baby girl, nearly 3 weeks old :)
 



Attached Files:







329531_535327554207_207600461_31512710_1782229716_o.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nyn

Eden is so cute!!!!! and I love your Christmas avatar pic :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks Nyn, love yours too - there are so many cute christmas-themed avatars on this thread now :D


----------



## Huggles

love the pic of madelyn unwrapping presents tlh!

and sunflower, eden is so cute!


----------



## wtt :)

All these babies are super cute!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Loving all the Christmas pics! Here is one of DH and Connor in front of our tree :)
 



Attached Files:







289.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

precious xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Heres some pics of my lil princess!!
 



Attached Files:







066.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









076.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









078.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









085.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









Ella 4.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tlh97990

she is soo adorable!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u


----------



## Huggles

gorgeous pics bbygurl! I especially love the one you've used as your avatar :cloud9:


----------



## Nyn

mrsaj that papa and baby pic is precious!

bby, aaryella is so pretty!!!

love all the baby pics :)


----------



## Nyn

and the cluster feeding has started up again! ouch to nipples and shoulders!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank u that pic is on of my favs too but this one is my all time favorite she was 1 day old!!1
 



Attached Files:







ellla 3.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DrGomps

Loving all these festive pics!!

I got Josephine 8 gifts for hanukkah...and some stocking stuffer gifts for christmas.

so the hanukkah gifts are a card, a personalized first hanukkah bib, a hanukkah onesie, a hanukkah interactive book (find the dreidel), a hanukkah ornament, a hanukkah beanie baby, a stuffed dreidel and a beautiful blue holiday dress. The gifts for christmas are musical pull toys for her baby gym or to hang in her stroller. 

I also got her a stocking and her own ornament...and made an ornament with her footprint...and to make sure our cat wasn't left out I got him a stocking and made an ornament with his paw. :haha:

Here are piccy's of our decorations for chrismakkuh...

Our tree

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210257.jpg

Family Stockings (even one for Ferdie)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210260.jpg

Baby's first christmas

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210263.jpg

matches our two first christmas together ornaments from last year..

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210264.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210265.jpg

Paw print ornament...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210266.jpg

Josephines footprint 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210269.jpg

1st night of hanukkah...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3671.jpg

2nd night + shes wearinng her gift!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/PC210276.jpg


----------



## fides

how cute, DrG!!! you guys really went all out! and look at her gorgeous hair! Jacob has lost most of the hair he was born with, except for in this small patch at the back of his head. 

i see you have the baby owner's manual - a friend got that one for me - isn't it hillarious?!

afm, i can't wait to decorate! We didn't pull out our stuff for Advent this year, but we will still decorate for Christmas on Christmas Eve, and keep the decorations up until the end of Christmastide. Only problem is, we got several inches of snow last night and it's just kept snowing, so i'm afraid we may not get any house lights up outside this year if the weather keeps like this. I doubt the snow will stay until Christmas, though - it will go and leave the cold, lol - I haven't seen a white Christmas here yet, and I've been here for 4 years!

Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays - Hanukkah, Advent, or, hey - today is the Winter Solstice - happy 1st day of winter, everyone! :dance: It certainly looks like winter here.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful pics, Bby!


----------



## babyhopes2010

I had sex for the first time since LO was born.it was so scary as had been cut.

What does/did sex feel like for you?(honestly)

My definately felt different.it was ok but wasnt anywhere near as tight.sorry tmi:blush:
havent done pelvic floor excercises much since shes been born.so hopefully if i do them all the time itll make a difference

p.s Dh said th eonly difference was it was tightier :haha: Oh bless him.He lied :rofl:


----------



## k8y

weve been doing an elf on the shelf type thing for james this year, heres a link to the facebook photos ... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150510558368665.418655.746033664&type=1&l=2b1eaae37b

enjoy


----------



## pip7890

K8y that was fabulous! I want to do it now but Andrew is too young to appreciate it this year and James is a little too big at 15!!! 

Pip x


----------



## tlh97990

hey ladies im getting ready to leave for our trip to new york/new jersey and won't be back online until christmas so i hope everyone that celebrates has a merry christmas and happy holidays to everyone else!!


----------



## jengalley

Hey guys,

congrtulations on all the births, please can you update the front page to show my little ones birth on 15 Nov 11 - Molly Leah Jones!! xx


----------



## DrGomps

thanks fides...maybe this year the snow will stay and you will get your white christmas...we definitely won't...been too warm. 

k8y, love the pics, looks so fun! where did you get that idea from??

babyhopes, you are brave to dtd, we haven't yet. mainly because I am not on bc yet. 

tlh, enjoy NJ!!


----------



## fides

tlh, have a wonderful time!!

jen, congrats with little molly!!


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> I had sex for the first time since LO was born.it was so scary as had been cut.
> 
> What does/did sex feel like for you?(honestly)
> 
> My definately felt different.it was ok but wasnt anywhere near as tight.sorry tmi:blush:
> havent done pelvic floor excercises much since shes been born.so hopefully if i do them all the time itll make a difference
> 
> p.s Dh said th eonly difference was it was tightier :haha: Oh bless him.He lied :rofl:

Honestly I felt much much tighter. Bear in mind though that we hadn't had sex for 9 months due to me having an incompetent cervix and therefore cervical cerclage. We tried twice but had to stop shortly after starting both times as it was just too sore for me. I was very tight and also it felt weird inside, like there was a bit of a ridge that kept getting rubbed or something. Managed to do it properly on the morning of xmas eve (yesterday morning). Was still tight and sore/uncomfy, but slightly better than before. The gynae said it should get better over time - i really hope he's right cos at the moment i really don't enjoy it as all i can focus on is the pain/discomfort.


----------



## you&me

Heya everyone :wave: hope you all had a great time over the holidays?

DTD, we did it about 10 days after my c-section :blush: and it was fine, didn't hurt or anything.

Still breastfeeding well here, survived the big 6 week growth spurt...just!!...not had to use a drop of formula yet which I am pleased about, the stubborn streak in me was so determined to solely breastfeed this time after messing up my supply with Amber after introducing some formula...Mitch has been gaining 11ozs a week, and last week through the growth spurt he gained a whole pound :wacko:

Loving all the photos of these cute babies!! :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

so glad the bf is going so well for you you&me!


----------



## k8y

you&me well done on the breastfeeding. 

Its very quiet in here, Everyone busy with babies. 

Hope youve all had a good Christmas, Martha gave me THE best present, she went to bed at 8pm on xmas day, and woke at 5am ! Go Martha! She hasnt done it since, back to 6-7 hour stretches. 

Hows everyone getting on. We defo need some photo updates from everyone to see how everyone is growing and changing.


----------



## k8y

p.s ive started a parenting journal- link in my siggy if anyones interested


----------



## fides

k8y said:


> you&me well done on the breastfeeding.
> 
> Its very quiet in here, Everyone busy with babies.
> 
> Hope youve all had a good Christmas, Martha gave me THE best present, she went to bed at 8pm on xmas day, and woke at 5am ! Go Martha! She hasnt done it since, back to 6-7 hour stretches.
> 
> Hows everyone getting on. We defo need some photo updates from everyone to see how everyone is growing and changing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317466

nice Xmas present, indeed!!! well done, momma! i get excited when Jacob goes 4 hours between feedings, which means he's actually asleep for 3 1/2 hours...

we had our 6 wk checkup yesterday - he's 24" and 9lb 11oz - means he's up 2 inches and almost 2 pounds since birth - wow! i didn't think he weighed so much b/c the newborn things that are supposed to only fit up to 9 pounds still fit him. guess they won't in a few days, lol!

hope everyone is having a good christmas!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We are having a great Christmas! I love seeing the pics of everyone's little ones :) 

I also celebrated my birthday yesterday, Connor was the best gift ever this year!
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0









020.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DrGomps

Well done on the breastfeeding you&me! I have also
Been doing it exclusively, feels good, doesn't it?

K8y, yay for good sleep! Josephine projectile vomited in bed on Christmas eve so needless to say our night wasn't a great one. Will go stalk your journal...

Fide's excellent growth/weight gain for little Jacob. It's crazy how fast they grow isn't it? 

Happy Birthday Robin! :cake: our babies truly are the best gift ever!!


----------



## fides

happy birthday!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh...I didn't see those comparison photos of martha before...precious!!

Hope you ladies all have a good new year with your amazing bundle of joy! :D


----------



## pip7890

Happy New Year. I hope 2012 brings you your heart's desires.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## fides

Happy New Year, ladies!

crazy day today - Jacob's worn out - we had a baptism to go to, then two different parties that we stopped in on, and we left both early and skipped the baptism reception - poor baby! we're home now, and relaxing... Hope you all stay safe if you're out celebrating tonight!!


----------



## Huggles

great xmas present k8y! And Martha is looking so cute! 

Glad to hear Jacob's doing so well fides :thumbup:

MrsAJ - connor is gorgeous!


----------



## tlh97990

happy new year everyone! we didnt even make it close to midnight madelyn went to bed at 730 we went to bed at 10 she woke up at 330 to change a diaper and eat went back to bed til 830...thats all i needed!!!

were still working on figuring out how to get madelyn baptised ive been emailing a few places out by where were moving and most make it seem like we have to jump through hoops to do it so we'll see!!

speaking of moving me and madelyn are going to my moms on tuesday and her daddy is coming down wednesday then the following week we get the keys to our house!


----------



## fides

good luck with the baptism; hope the parish administrators don't make things too difficult for you guys! 

How exciting about getting the keys to the house soon!!! :happydance: how was the trip to NY for the award presentation?


----------



## qwk

exciting about the house tlh - we didn't make it until midnight either :haha: i didn't even try, went to bed at 9, woke for a moment around midnight then went back to sleep until Q summoned us! :)

congrats again on the house!


----------



## bbygurl719

Happy new year everyone


----------



## tlh97990

fides said:


> good luck with the baptism; hope the parish administrators don't make things too difficult for you guys!
> 
> How exciting about getting the keys to the house soon!!! :happydance: how was the trip to NY for the award presentation?

it was a good trip we didnt really do much since we had the baby with us but we had fun at the game. she slept through the entire game and all the plane rides. im glad i have a good traveler!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy New Year! We celebrated on east coast time, 10pm here, which worked out perfectly for us :)


----------



## k8y

Happy new year everyone, i was asleep by ten. haha


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn slept through the night last night 830pm-530am without a peep..i feel like shes getting so big! 2 months old today...we have her well baby visit tomorrow then off to st.louis!


----------



## Huggles

fantastic tlh! :thumbup:

I finally caught a smile on camera! :D
 



Attached Files:







SMILE!.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## k8y

gorgeous huggles!!!


----------



## qwk

here's my now and then photo of Quinton - one is coming home from the hospital, the other is on Christmas (6 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







Hospital car seat.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









December car seat.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## k8y

OMG ! Look how long hes got !


----------



## Huggles

aw, he's grown a lot!


----------



## fides

nice pics, both of you!!



i really want Jacob to smile...


----------



## tlh97990

how long is everyone's babies now and how much do they weigh? we went to the doctor today for madelyn's 2 month well baby visit she is 24 inches long and 11 lbs 7 oz...i was shocked at how much she has grown just last month she was 21 inches and 9 lbs 9 oz..the doctor said she is very advanced for her age though because madelyn got mad when the doctor was talking to me and OH and not her so the doctor told madelyn everything she was doing and madelyn would "talk" back...shes def. going to be a handful in a few years!


----------



## bbygurl719

i dont go for my 2 month visit until the 19th... but just looking at her i can tell she has grown.. are any of u first time mommys having that feeling of wanted to b pregnant again or is it just me..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor was 22 3/4 inches and 11lb 2 oz at his two month visit last Friday. Bby, I am already getting broody again as well :) Not so much that I want to be pregnant again, but I already miss the newborn stage. How quickly time flies!


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles, what a beautiful smile on Logan!!

qwk, crazy how fast he is growing...look at that difference...

TLH, glad you had a good trip. We are flying with Josie soon to california...a bit nervous about it. 

Josie is now 13lbs6 oz, but only 22.25 inches long (@ 2 months). My hunk a chunk. LOL.

BBy, I miss being pregnant too.


----------



## fides

i don't have my 2 month check-up for another two weeks, either. 

as for wanting to be pregnant again, i honestly do not miss being pregnant at all - no broodiness here - i had my fill, lol.

so, my suspicions were confirmed today - i do have PPD (PND), so now I will be on Zoloft for the next 2-4 months until my hormones even out/go back to normal. I've never been on any kind of anti-depression medications before, so it's kinda scary. If Zoloft does not work, she'll try something else. i'm actually waiting for my Rx to be filled right now - i'm so hoping this works - i really, really want to feel like myself again, and i feel like i've been missing out on such an important time in my baby's life for the past few weeks mentally/emotionally. 

also, my apologies to all those with the parenting journals - i'd meant to keep up on them, but most days i only have the time to check this thread. i don't know when i'll have more time to check up on your journals, but i hope you guys are all doing well...


----------



## qwk

:hugs: fides, I hope up I are feeling more like yourself very soon!!


----------



## Huggles

bbygurl719 said:


> are any of u first time mommys having that feeling of wanted to b pregnant again or is it just me..




Mrs. AJ said:


> Bby, I am already getting broody again as well :) Not so much that I want to be pregnant again, but I already miss the newborn stage. How quickly time flies!

Me too!
A fellow bnb friend of mine explained that 'want' as follows - made total sense to me:
When you're pregnant you're all excited about being pregnant. When you're TTC you're all excited about that and when you're talking about TTC you're all excited about that. I think that after you have a baby, there's a bit of a let down. You have a baby and that's great, fabulous, whatever, but now what? What is there to be excited about now? Developmental things, sure, but what about everyday excitement and planning? Babies don't do new stuff everyday. At least not new big stuff. When you're TTC there's the constant poas, sex to be had, symptom spotting. When you're pregnant, there's stuff to buy, a nursery to plan...once the baby's here, then what? You settle into being a mom.



fides said:


> so, my suspicions were confirmed today - i do have PPD (PND), so now I will be on Zoloft for the next 2-4 months until my hormones even out/go back to normal. I've never been on any kind of anti-depression medications before, so it's kinda scary. If Zoloft does not work, she'll try something else. i'm actually waiting for my Rx to be filled right now - i'm so hoping this works - i really, really want to feel like myself again, and i feel like i've been missing out on such an important time in my baby's life for the past few weeks mentally/emotionally.

i hope the meds work nice and quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

comparison pics:
1 week, 2 weeks, 1 month, 2 months
 



Attached Files:







1 week old.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6733.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









1 month old.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









2m2d.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## k8y

huggles he is so much bigger! and so very cute. Love his cheeks!


----------



## qwk

I am soooo not broody at all! Waking up with my little guy everyday, never really knowing what the day will bring, getting to gaze at his beautiful face when he's sleeping, trying to make him smile and giggle - soooo much better and more fulfilling than being pregnant, to me anyway! I always felt I just wanted time to go faster when I was pregnant, but now I don't feel like that at all!


----------



## Huggles

qwk said:


> I am soooo not broody at all! Waking up with my little guy everyday, never really knowing what the day will bring, getting to gaze at his beautiful face when he's sleeping, trying to make him smile and giggle - soooo much better and more fulfilling than being pregnant, to me anyway! I always felt I just wanted time to go faster when I was pregnant, but now I don't feel like that at all!

i must say i absolutely love spending time with and staring at my baby all day too. And when it's just me and him i don't even think about ttc. But when i hear other people making plans to ttc or starting to ttc then i feel left out and so i start wanting to ttc again even though i know it's madness (and i definitely won't for at least a year, but very probably two years). I want to enjoy logan to the full - he is growing up so fast!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, I am so sorry to hear that you are struggling. I've dealt with depression throughout my adult life, and I know how hard it is, and how real. I truly hope the medications help, they helped me tons! :hugs:


----------



## k8y

fides :hugs: hope they can help you soon. xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i think what it is for me is ive always loved kids and have always wanted them that i just want to keep having them lol. i enjoy her alot and it has nothing to do with settling in being a mom. i can also honestly say i miss my belly.. if it wasnt for us staying with my mom i probably would not be going on BC and would start TTC right away! me and DH decided that we will TTC one we kno in the 9 months we will have ella potty trained or try in a year!! i want my kids all close in age!! cuz DH already has 4 his oldest is 13 he next on is 11 so two yr age gap than he next one is 6 so five yr age gap and than ella with a six yr age gap!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh Fides, I am so sorry to hear that you are dealing with this. :hugs: THe most important thing is you are getting the help you need. I really hope the medication helps you feel like yourself again. 

Huggles, its amazing the difference. Logan is precious. 

BBy, that sounds like a good age difference. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone its been quite in here today how is everyone n babies!!


----------



## k8y

Were good thanks. Martha had her Jabs the day before yesterday and was a bit grumy yesterday, just wanted cuddle and boob all day, but she seems back to normal today. Hows Aaryella?


----------



## pip7890

We're good. Andrew has started fussing after his night feeds. It's taking at least an hour to settle him back to sleep. 

For those who are mixed feeding, when/how do you give your formula feeds? Andrew breast feeds on demand and uses me a lot for comfort, and then I give him a 5oz bottle around 11.30 am, 5.30 pm and then around midnight. He'll wake around 3.30 am for boob. He takes a little but then faffs about. He'll have more boob between 6.30 am and 8.00 am and then faffs on eventually falling asleep. Boob at 11.00 am followed by bottle top up. Back on the boob about 3.30 pm faffing again. In the evening he'll be on and off. After his bath - about 8.30 pm - he has more boob and finally falls asleep about 10.00 pm. 

I've allowed him to have boob on demand to get my low supply up. I'd like to get him having more focused breast feeds so I can actually get on and do things!

Sleep wise he doesn't properly "wake up" until about 9.30 am. He will have a good sleep after his lunchtime bottle (around 3 or 4 hours if I take him out for a walk) and maybe an hour after his tea time bottle. We'll only get a couple of hours after his night bottle by the time he settles. 

Any advice on changing/improving his routine would be greatly appreciated. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

Fides I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time, hope you start feeling like yourself again soon.

NO WAY am I broody!! One colicky baby is enough for me thank you haha! She is absolutely perfect but I can't imagine making it more difficult just yet... maybe in a few years though.


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> here's my now and then photo of Quinton - one is coming home from the hospital, the other is on Christmas (6 weeks)

Haha qwk, that santa/elf outfit looks like the one that Kenji got from his grandma :D cute!


----------



## wtt :)

God i dont have time to come on here anymore! :lol: we measured Kenji at home and he was around 24" long! He's probably around 12lbs too! He's a happy baby unless he'a hungry or gassy. He's developing so fast. Unbelievable! No no, not missing being pregnant yet lol. I haven't even had my postpartum check up yet but will next week. We want another one in a couple of years. For now, DH and i are enjoying this one :D
Hope you are all doing good :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

Aaryella is doing great. at a month old i had to stop breastfeeding cuz ilost my milk supply so i have been FF and she was on good start gentle and she kept getting constapated, extremely gassy, and vomiting every bottle so we got her switched as of yesterday to good start soy and she seems to b doing really good on it.. the doctor gave me a script for WIC to get simailac but WIC doesnt do simailac so she asked if i wanted to do soy and i said sure i just dont want to see my baby girl vomit no more and she went on to explain that most breastfed babies cant handle just regular formula cuz of the different protiens and said they usually have to b on soy plus my mom told me yesterday that both me and my older brother had to b on soy!! but other than that she is such a good baby already getting so big. Me and other half decieded that we are going to TTC in septmeber/october time. im 22 and hes 33 so he wants to have them soon so when he retires we can travel just us... and ive always wanted my kids close in age.


----------



## bbygurl719

Here is Ella first pic 1 day second pic 7 weeks (today)
 



Attached Files:







Ella 2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









Ella 3.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Huggles

great pics bbygurl - she's growing so nicely!
Glad the new milk is helping.


----------



## Huggles

pip - i used to give boob followed by bottle every 4 hours, but i was only getting about 5-10ml breastmilk out per feed so had to give formula with every feed (the most milk i managed to get was 20ml per feed, but by then he was already taking 120ml formula each feed so still nowhere near enough. So his routine was dictated by the formula. I don't think you can really have a set routine with breastfeeding - i think feeding on demand like you're doing really is the best. Not very convenient, but the best you can do. I think in a few months he'll settle into a more set routine.

You could also check out kellymom.com - apparently they have a lot of helpful advice.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

She looks great bby! 

I think we'll probably start trying about a year from now. With Connor I was pregnant after three months, so hopefully I will get as lucky this time. Although I'll be 35 by then and know it may take longer...we'll see.


----------



## babyhopes2010

1st pic 2 days old second is 7 weeks omg how they change :shock:
shes 13lb! :) 59cm long
 



Attached Files:







ffff.jpg
File size: 120.2 KB
Views: 1









smiley.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DrGomps

BBy, glad the soy is working out for you. You may be the first pregnant again out of all of us. 

Robin, 3 months is nothing, how long were you off BC?? It took us 6 months, well 4 months of ntnp and then 2 of actively TTC (on BnB). 

Loving all these comparison shots...I think I shared the one of Josie at 1 week and 7 weeks in the same onesie...will have to do another one as she is now so big, 13lbs 6oz!!

WTT...your baby is so long..Josie is just a bit over 22inches.

Babyhopes, Freya is precious!!


Pip, you could try in the BF section to get some combi feeding advice.


----------



## bbygurl719

might be we will see only time will tell


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - big difference! Gorgeous pics xx


----------



## k8y

babyhopes shes getting big!! Amazing. so cute!


----------



## Huggles

logan just got his 10 week vaccinations, so got weighed and measured as well - 5.5kg and 58cm :D


----------



## qwk

Lovely pics baby hopes, love the 7 weeks pic!


----------



## wtt :)

Kenji is a little over 6 weeks old and we are now at 6-9 month clothes! :lol:
Cute pics everyone!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I was off bc for two months before we started actually trying (we were using condoms). Then three months of actually trying. It was the first month that I was actually charting and using opks though. I was expecting it to take at least 6 months since I'm a little on the older side, but we got really lucky. I know next time could be different though, we'll see...


----------



## Huggles

wow wtt!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wtt :) said:


> Kenji is a little over 6 weeks old and we are now at 6-9 month clothes! :lol:
> Cute pics everyone!

how big is he,freyas in 3-6 months:dohh:


----------



## abi17

Hey girls sorry I haven't been on for so long, seems like you all had a great Christmas  arabella is now at a healthy 11lb 14oz at just over 11 weeks, she's absolutely amazing. We have giggles, she grasps things, smiles loads, cues, can sit up aided, rolls over, sleeps through the night and loads more things too  I think she's teething though as she's dribbling lots and has two hard sore bits in her mouth, which seem really uncomfortable for her. how are you all?
Abi x


----------



## wtt :)

babyhopes2010 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Kenji is a little over 6 weeks old and we are now at 6-9 month clothes! :lol:
> Cute pics everyone!
> 
> how big is he,freyas in 3-6 months:dohh:Click to expand...

At least 24" long! He's such a long baby but so cute :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow freya is 57cm :)


----------



## wtt :)

Kenji is 61 cm


----------



## Huggles

wow abi - she's sitting already?! That's very impressive!


----------



## babyhopes2010

my lo is teething:(


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave:

All of you that are broody already?...DON'T DO IT!!!! :haha: seriously, life with 3 littlies, and the two youngest only 12 months and 10 days apart is challenging, busy, hectic...but also lots of fun....some night's I fall into bed, Mitch attached to the boob of his choice as normal...and I lay there and wonder how on earth I made it through the day :rofl:

Hope everyone is okay!!


----------



## abi17

Shes Sitting aided, she won't lie down unless she gets extremely tired so that's prob why. She acts like a teenager already she has mood swings and she's only 11 weeks, my works cut out for me, apparently I was like this though my mum keeps saying it's sweet revenge :-( I thought I was a lovely cute child. Have any of you been swimming with your babies yet? Were taking arabella Thursday if it's not too cold. I'm broody but want too wait till arabella is 4-5 and were married. I miss my bump so much, I feel like it was taken away from me before I was ready and now I want it back lol I miss being pregnant but I love having her here so much and seeing her change its amazing xxx


----------



## Huggles

we tried to put logan in the pool but he pulled his feet up the second they touched the water and cried - it was too cold.
Hopefully you're going to a heated pool?


----------



## abi17

Yer we are, I need too ring them and ask them the temperature but I think my friend said it was 34 not sure though, does that sound about right? Arabella loves the bath she splashes her hands and legs so hopefully she won't mind it too much xx


----------



## abi17

Its a baby pool btw z


----------



## Huggles

34 sounds like a good temp.


----------



## DrGomps

swimming sounds really fun...

wow, wtt, can't believe how big your baby is..

You&me...we will definitely be waiting a few years...but hats off to you for managing it.

I think Josie might be teething too as she is drooling a ton and is a big more fussy then usual and is sucking on her hands alot.


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been around much. Andrew doesn't give me much handsfree time to type but I do have plenty of reading time though!

Here's a couple of pics. Same car seat but one was taken when he was 2 days old and the other was taken when he was 7 weeks old!

I got him weighed yesterday (8w5d) and he was 9lb 9oz. He'd put on a massive 25.5oz in 20 days so the HV is much happier with us both. We're still mixed feeding and so far I've not needed to increase his formula intake (he's still on 3 x 5oz bottles per day). I have upped my fenugreek to see if it will boost my supply.

The only real issue I have with him at present is overnight behaviour. He has a bottle somewhere between 11pm and midnight and then goes down to bed. He wakes around 3.30 am for a feed but if I try and put him back in his bed he kicks off. He ends up in bed with us with his nose pressed against my nipple and if I dare move he has a right tantrum. Not good for either of us as I'm just not sleeping. I'm lucky if I get 2-3 hours sleep a day at the moment.

Tonight I'm going to try bringing him downstairs for his feed, rather than doing it in bed, and then try to put him down to sleep in his bed. It will be tough to break the habit but it'll be best for both of us.

Pip x
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









133.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## k8y

I remember thinking James was teething really early... he got his 1st tooth at ten months 

loving the comparison pictures !


----------



## DrGomps

Here is a comparison (since everyone seems to be doing it)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Comparison.jpg

Its crazy how fast they change!!

Pip, I hope you get more sleep hun, that sounds so rough!!


----------



## bbygurl719

pip i hope u can start to change his sleep schdule i was just wonder do u give him a bath every night.. I started at a month old giving Ella baths everynight in johnson & johnsons bedtime bath at 9 - 9:30 since she loves her baths.. than she gets her night time bottle and is out atleast by 10- 10:30 til between 4:30 or 5am. At first she waas getting up at 3 or 3:30 but the past week its been the 4:30 -5 am!! oh and i also rub her down in the bedtime lotion before she gets her bottle. Maybe this might help u get him to sleep better.. WISHING YOU LUCK!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi

He has a bath with J&J products every other night followed by a massage with Oilatum. Then he's in his pjs and sleeping bag. 

There was some discussion on MrsAJ and DrGomp's journals about how sleep patterns change for the better when they hit 12lb so I'll hold out for that!

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

oh i didnt kno that anout the 12lb thing.. i dont think Ella is 12lbs yet but i wont kno til the 19th at her 2 month appt i hope it hets better for u soon


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry im typing in the dark so im messing up a little


----------



## pip7890

Lol. It's okay. I was typing with my left hand in the glow of a lamp!

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

lol i have to seriously look at the keys to type everything right lol


----------



## Huggles

hope the sleeping gets better soon pip.

We also have a bedtime bath routine - bath at 7:30, then bottle between 7:45-8pm(depending when we're finished the bath). Then he goes down to sleep really quickly and sleeps until around 3am (occasionally 4am but usually 3). He knows the routine cos if you take to long to give him his bottle after the bath he starts crying. His tongue starts making the sucking motion even before i sit down!


----------



## notjustyet

I never knew that about 12lbs but I bet it's right, I havent had Annie weighed for a few weeks but I bet she's about that now and she's started sleeping 5 - 7 hours a night now and is mostly in her own bed (I think she's teething so she's been in with us a few nights when she's not settling, hugs seem to make her feel better!)

Bathtime before bed doesn't work for me, she loves the bath that much that when she's taken out of it she goes mad! She used to go that mad that she'd poo and we'd have to bath her again, thankfully that's stopped now though! We bath her in the morning instead which works quite well as she's a bit of a sweaty baby during the night - she won't sleep unless she's toasty warm!

Today I'm off to meet the girls I met in hospital who were induced at the same time as me, their babies were born just a few days earlier than Annie but are both so much bigger - one was 14lbs at 6 weeks! I can't wait to see them again.


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya has 3 teeth that have cut through :( shes not dealing with it very well :(


shes 13lb 5oz at nearly 8 wks and still doesnt like to sleep lol


----------



## k8y

martha was weighed today, shes now 12lb3 and 59.5cm.

aw bet Freya looks cute with little toothy pegs. :) i found anbesol was best for jim.


----------



## Tish5478

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has 3 teeth that have cut through :( shes not dealing with it very well :(
> 
> 
> shes 13lb 5oz at nearly 8 wks and still doesnt like to sleep lol

3 teeth already??!!!! Poor Freya, poor you!!:hugs:

Ioan is exactly 2 months today and weighed 14lb 6oz on Friday and was 60cm long!!!! He too definitely has no pattern with sleep. He's begun a feeding frenzy between 9-1 the last few nights then will sleep till 4ish and then up again 7-8ish. He rarely sleeps in the day unless we're out!


----------



## qwk

Wow we have some big babies in this group!! Q just weighed in at 12 lbs 9 oz, 24 inches at his two month appointment :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We do have some big babies in here, and I can't believe we've got babies with teeth already, time is flying! Connor is about ready to move up to size 2 diapers and is starting to outgrow some of his 0-3 month clothes, and I kinda wish time would slow down just a little...

My pediatrician told us about the 12 pound thing and since he's been practicing longer than I've been alive I figure he knows a thing or two...although of course there will always be exceptions to every rule.


----------



## notjustyet

Wow I can't believe Freya has 3 teeth already!! Annie is teething but who knows how long they'll take, I'm hoping it's sooner rather than later because it just seems so painful for her. I agree it does seem to be going really fast, I'm excited to see what she'll do next but at the same time I love having her as a cute tiny baby!

3 month injections tomorrow :nope: she screamed last time, I felt awful.


----------



## Huggles

good luck with the injections notjustyet. Logan had his on monday - i hate hearing those screams.

Glad martha is doing so well k8y!

Wow babyhopes - 3 teeth and she's not even 2 months! :shock:


----------



## wtt :)

Its gotten quiet in here again. Thought i unsubscribed on my phone by accident or something ;) I bet we're all busy with our cuties :)


----------



## k8y

checking it to say hi.... HIIIII 

Hope your all doing well. xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hi: 

Hope all moms and babies are doing well :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all me n Ella r doing n u guys?


----------



## Huggles

Logan totally shocked me last night and slept through the night! Fed him at 7:45pm as usual, he was totally asleep by 8:15. Only woke up again at 6am!!!


----------



## k8y

WOW huggles thats great, bet you feel refreshed. 

Marthas pattern of sleep last few night seems to be 7-4 then 4.30-7 she then goes back down for an hour about 8.


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy is starting to teeth :dohh: doesn't help she just got over oral thrush. Slowly gaining weight.


----------



## fides

wow, huggles, good job with sttn! Jacob has slept once for about 5 hours, so we'll get there eventually!

can't believe some of your babies are teething already!

i love all the comparison pics, so i thought i'd add my own - 9 days vs. 2 months, same outfit:
 



Attached Files:







1123111458c.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8









0114120820b.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pip7890

Jacob is absolutely scrumptious Fides!

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

Yup... Kenji started teething already too! Insane how fast they grow and develop hence i am not on here much!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ella is teething to n she slept for 10 til 7 last night. we started her on ceral tonight so hoprfully another full night sleep for me


----------



## wtt :)

Any natural stuff you guys use for teething? Any natural gels out there?


----------



## notjustyet

We had our best night ever last night, Annie slept from 11pm - 7am! Usually we get 5 hours so I'm a very happy girl. Her teething seems to have eased up actually, it must come in waves. She had it really bad for about a week then has been ok for the last few days.

bbygurl whats ceral? Annie is on the formula for colic, I think that (and colief when I was bfing) has really helped ease her pain.


----------



## k8y

notjustyet said:


> We had our best night ever last night, Annie slept from 11pm - 7am! Usually we get 5 hours so I'm a very happy girl. Her teething seems to have eased up actually, it must come in waves. She had it really bad for about a week then has been ok for the last few days.
> 
> bbygurl whats ceral? Annie is on the formula for colic, I think that (and colief when I was bfing) has really helped ease her pain.

think she might have meant Cereal?


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya is teething and managed 8 hrs record :wohoo:

and he is is nuving the bath

https://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1584/freyabath.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emmancee

Hi everyone just found this thread so hope you don't mind me joining! My little girl arrived on the 6th November :cloud9: She weighed 8lbs 12oz so quite a chunky one! 

Can't really believe she is 10 weeks old already it has gone soo fast but I have loved every minute. Me and OH are already talking about TTC baby 2 but want to get married first (planned for summer 2013) so got a while to wait yet!

Anyway here is my LO:


----------



## babyhopes2010

u must have an easy baby thats all i can say :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

tes i meant cereal. its baby rice. i mix it into her formula. which really helps with sleeping. she went to bed at 11:30 last night and woke up at 8:30 this morning. gave her some tonight and she went to bed at ten so we will see how long she sleeps tonight. doctors recommend not to give it to them til they r 4 months but its really at your own descretion. what we plan on doing is giving it in her bottle at night time (cuz we were having trouble with falling asleep and staying asleep) until she is 3 months on feb 19th and than giving it to her in the morning for breakfeast by sppon to start teaching her how to eat baby food.


----------



## notjustyet

babyhopes i have that bath its great isn't it. Annie loves that she has the freedom to kick about on her own instead of me having to keep hold of her like i did when we were bathing her in the sink! Bbygurl g should have guessed lol, i'll blame that one on babybrain!


----------



## Huggles

k8y said:


> WOW huggles thats great, bet you feel refreshed.
> 
> Marthas pattern of sleep last few night seems to be 7-4 then 4.30-7 she then goes back down for an hour about 8.

That's logan's normal pattern too.

Turns out the sleeping through the night wasn't actually a good thing. He got a super high fever the next day and we spent the weekend in the hospital. Just got home today. He has a urinary tract infection - had a sonar of his kidneys and bladder this morning - the one kidney is quite inflamed. HAve to take him back to the hospital tomorrow and wed for more antibiotics, and then follow-up app with paed on wed morning.



fides said:


> i love all the comparison pics, so i thought i'd add my own - 9 days vs. 2 months, same outfit:

wow, so cool having him in the same outfit - he's grown so much! Such a cutie.



emmancee said:


> Hi everyone just found this thread so hope you don't mind me joining! My little girl arrived on the 6th November :cloud9: She weighed 8lbs 12oz so quite a chunky one!
> 
> Can't really believe she is 10 weeks old already it has gone soo fast but I have loved every minute. Me and OH are already talking about TTC baby 2 but want to get married first (planned for summer 2013) so got a while to wait yet!
> 
> Anyway here is my LO:
> 
> View attachment 325449
> 
> 
> View attachment 325450

Welcome - cute baby!


----------



## babyhopes2010

bby that seems rather young there digestive system isnt mature enough and seems long time to go without milk x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden doesn't have solids but she has her last bottle at 11 and sleeps from midnight/1am through till her bottle at 7/8am and she's only 7 weeks on Thursday - Health visitor said she'd wake if she's hungry, plus she's having the guideline amount of formula spread out through her other 5 feeds in the day (she has anything between 4 and 6 ounces every 4 hours)


----------



## bbygurl719

shes not eating it as solids its mixed in with her formula. bot me n my brother had it mixed in with our formuka at the same age as well. and i also kno quite a few people that have done it at this age. i will say since we have started doing the cereal in the formula she has been throwing up any more. she loves her night night bottle. and i love the fact that shes not throwimg up anymore.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I wasn't making a comment on the cereal or anything, I was just using Eden as an example as another baby who goes longer stretch of time between bottles :)


----------



## bbygurl719

o i wasnt saying anything bad i was actually responding to babyhopes about being young. if i said it wrong im srry didnt attend for it to b. she was sleeping thru the night before i gave her the cereal but the past week she wasnt going down. so me and DH think she wasnt getting enough to eat. she already eats 6 oz bottles all day. dh said all his kids have been the same way with the eating just a little less wic also told me that breastfed babies tend to eat more formula i dunno like i said orginally its at ur own discreation when u give it to them!!


----------



## tlh97990

babyhopes2010 said:


> freya has 3 teeth that have cut through :( shes not dealing with it very well :(
> 
> 
> shes 13lb 5oz at nearly 8 wks and still doesnt like to sleep lol

are you sure they are teeth? my LO had three things in her mouth that looked and felt like teeth and i asked the doctor about it and he said shes way too young for teeth its a condition called epstein pearls. 80% of babies get it and its harmless and goes away on its own. i was told babies this young that have teeth have to get them surgically removed and my daughter is a little older than yours.

afm we finally got into our new house and it is gorgeous. madelyns sleep cycle got all messed up. she was sleeping through the night for about 2 weeks but all the moving and staying at my moms messed her up so im hoping we can straighten it out soon!

at her 2 month appointment she was 23inches long and 11lbs 7 oz. we're barely fitting in 0-3 month clothes anymore its making me sad shes growing so fast. during pregnancy i swore this would be my only child but me and OH have said we want another when madelyn is out of diapers


----------



## babyhopes2010

they look like teeth and are hard.ill get the dr to have a look at her checkup on thurs and let you know.she has all the signs of teething


----------



## fides

emmancee said:


> Hi everyone just found this thread so hope you don't mind me joining! My little girl arrived on the 6th November :cloud9: She weighed 8lbs 12oz so quite a chunky one!
> 
> Can't really believe she is 10 weeks old already it has gone soo fast but I have loved every minute. Me and OH are already talking about TTC baby 2 but want to get married first (planned for summer 2013) so got a while to wait yet!
> 
> Anyway here is my LO:
> 
> View attachment 325449
> 
> 
> View attachment 325450

welcome!


----------



## tlh97990

babyhopes2010 said:


> they look like teeth and are hard.ill get the dr to have a look at her checkup on thurs and let you know.she has all the signs of teething

Mine was the same way last week. I swore they were teeth they felt like it and looked like it. she has been drooling and constantly has her hands in her mouth or a blanket so i was convinced. but when i called the doctors office the nurse was talking to me like i was a crazy person and said shed call back after she talked to the doctor. and the doctor said theres no way it was that pearl thing. let me know what your doctor says though! i'm curious if it is possible since the doctor didnt really look at madelyn


----------



## bbygurl719

ur not crazy babies can b born w/ teeth it just all depends on when they want to poke thru. reseach it


----------



## Huggles

i just googled epstein pearls as i've never heard of them and apparently they're present at birth and disappear by 1-2 weeks. So if these "teeth" have only come out recently then i'd say they probably are real teeth. I apparently got my first tooth at 3 months, and i was born slightly early (i think 36 weeks), so if your babies were born at 40 weeks it's about the same age.


----------



## Huggles

Just had logan's 3 month check-up (12 days early as it was combined with his hospital follow-up appointment).

Dr is very happy with his development and how he is growing. Measurements are as follows:

_11w3d:_
Length: 61cm
Weight: 5.72kg
Head circ: 39.5cm

_6 weeks:_
Length: 56cm
Weight: 4.4kg
Head circ: 38cm

_Birth:_
Length: 51cm
Weight: 3.04kg
Head circ: 34.5cm


----------



## k8y

heres a scary thought... the nov 2012 thread wont be long!


----------



## notjustyet

That's very true! I can still remember seeing that line appear!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow, has it been really been almost a year since we all got our bfps? I know my last period started on February 8, not long until it will have been a year!


----------



## qwk

Wow... Hadnt thought about that! I got mine February 27th :)


----------



## fides

my baby can smile!! well, not on his own - just copying me, but still, it's a cute 1/2 smile!

hop u r all doing well!


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah i was thinking the same thing the other dat i had mune feb 10th


----------



## wtt :)

Aww Fides, mine smiles too :D
Welcome emmancee!


----------



## k8y

Aw Fides, its great when they start smiling hey, get a bit of reward for all the funny faces and strange noises we make to them.


----------



## fides

anyone's babies all of a sudden going through a lot more diapers?

my LO used to go through 11-12/day, but all of a sudden, this past week he's been going through 16-19/day - anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides, so glad you got to see some baby smiles, they really are the best!

Not sure about the diapers. Connor seems to go in phases though - some days he seems to be poopy all the time, other days not so much...


----------



## k8y

Martha goes through about 8-9 nappys a day. I change her every couple of hours, obviously more if shes pooed


----------



## notjustyet

Oh god I just had to answer the door in my pj bottoms after Annie had a poo explosion that got through to my jeans! Luckily its worn her out and she's sleeping now.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey everyone Aaryella had her 2 month appt today.. She is 10lbs 14ozs in the 25-50%, she is 23" tall in the 75%, and her head circumfrince is 15 which is in the 25-50%. i cant believe 6 weeks ago she was inly 6lbs 12ozs.. She also had her two month shots three of them one in one leg and two in the other plus a shot that the give as a liquid in there mouth! (they drink it) my poor baby girl handle it so well but now she is being a mommys buttplug lol. As im typing she is laying on my belly sleeping she wont go anywhere else but on me!!


----------



## abi17

Amanda I must of missed it, congratulations on getting married did u have a lovely day  bet it was lovely having aaryella there. I remember arabellas infections they soon forget and she will be back too her normal happy self  hope your ok x


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes It was really nice we got married on xmas eve..... it was the best day of my life other than having my gorgous daughter... yeah shes doing pretty good in her crib sleeping now but until she knocked out she wanted to just b with mommy i think what helped her to go to sleep was the infant advil


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya had her jabs she is 14lb 2oz


----------



## fides

when do we get to see wedding pics, bby? :)

freya is 14lb? wow! good job, mommy!


Jacob's 2 month appt today: 11lb 24.5", so 27th percentile in weight and 91% in height, lol - what a skinny minny! his BMI is 12.9 :haha: 

doctor thinks he may have reflux, so we're on an Rx for a week, then we go back - if it helps him be more comfortable/less fussy, then that will be great!


hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on your wedding Amanda!


----------



## babyhopes2010

bless him

freya is 63cm :) was 51 at birth.

her 3-6 jeans are getting a little tight :shock:


----------



## fides

that's hillarious - i'm excited to start pulling out the 3-6month stuff soon and get him out of the same 0-3 clothes he's been wearing since day 1 b/c i want to see him in something different. :blush:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've just started putting Connor in 3-6 month stuff. The 0-3 pants still fit fine, but the onesies are getting a bit hard to snap. I think he has a long torso and short legs :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i put all 0-3 clothes in storage the other week i was so sad as most had labels still on :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2162/bigiy.jpg

shes a big girl :haha:


4 days old
https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5753/freyak.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mrs. AJ

babyhopes, Freya is too cute!! 

I packed up all my newborn stuff last week (though he hasn't worn it in a few weeks) and it made me so sad...although at the same time it does cheer me up to get him into some new outfits.


----------



## wtt :)

Kenji weighs 13lbs4oz! 23 1/2" long lol


----------



## bbygurl719

we didnt have a wedding dress wedding. we were in regular clothes and in our back yard!!! lol so not much to look at picture wise!!


----------



## Huggles

it makes me so sad when i have to pack his clothes away cos i feel like he really hasn't had a chance to wear most of the outfits more than 2 or 3 times. Think we should still be in 0-3 for another week or two though, although there are 3 or 4 items that i have had to pack away already. The baby grows fit fine still, and one brand of onesies. Some of the onesies are hopelessly too small though and one he never even got to wear. The leggings are all still loose on him so he'll be in those for quite a while still.


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone!

Andrew is just coming out of newborn and going into 0-3m! He's 10w3d and weighed 10lb 1oz at 9w5d.

I don't get much chance to get on here. I find it easier to get onto FB. There is a November mummies private group (so no one can see what you post) and I know some of our Chrysanthe-mums are on there. I wondered whether we should set up our own Chrysanthe-mums FB group. Any thoughts?

Pip x


----------



## wtt :)

Love the idea of our own Fb group. I'm on there more than here too since family and friends are there too.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm on the november mummies private group on fb already but i dont mind joining 2 xx


----------



## wtt :)

How do i join the private group? :flower:


----------



## notjustyet

There's a lot of big babies in here! Annie is 12lb8 at 14 weeks, but she has done really well moving from the 9th centile when she was born to the 50th now. The bonus is that she was in newborn for ages and still doesn't fit in some 0-3 clothes now so we've had lots of wear out of them.

I'm really excited for my wedding, I'm getting on with planning it now!


----------



## pip7890

I'm just about to head to bed but I'll set up a Chrysanthe-Mum Group and post the link on here tomorrow. 

Pip x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Anyone in it can add new people - so if you find me on facebook (rachel daniels - I've got a picture of Eden as my display picture) just message me your B+B name and I'll add you to the group :) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

That's for the November Mummies one I mean - if you want to join the Chrysanthe-mums one I'm sure Pip will post the link :) xx


----------



## pip7890

I'm not particularly techie at the moment so fingers crossed:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/216823615074933/#!/groups/216823615074933/

That should be the link to the group. Any problems let me have your FB name via PM on here or FB and I'll add you.

It's a closed group which means that whilst anyone can see the group exists and the names of the members, only members can see the posts. That means any posts you make won't show up in your friends' news feeds unless they too are members of the group.

Pip x


----------



## notjustyet

I just asked to join - my pics the same as on here!


----------



## pip7890

Done!

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

I'm off to bed now. Sun_Flower is an Admin so you can also ask her if you want to join the group.

Night all.

Pip x


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all its been quite in here latley.. Had to take Ella for and emergency doctors appt today my poor baby has a belly virus!!


----------



## Huggles

oh shame bbygurl, sorry to hear that. We spent 3 days in hospital last week cos logan got diarrhoea. Not fun. Hope she recovers soon! :hugs:

So logan turned 3 months old yesterday - can't quite believe it's already been 3 months! So i decided to do 2 growth comparison pics.
First is him at 1,2 and 3 months - the difference between 1 and 2 months is huge. Not such a big difference between 2 and 3 months.
Second pic is him at 19 days old (2w5d) and 3 months 1 day (13w2d) - same outfit, same pram (just a different under vest).

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/growth.jpg

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx193/michoost/growth2.jpg


----------



## k8y

wow the difference is loads on the sencond two pics! Hes so cute! His hair is just like James' was when he was smaller.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Bby, so sorry to hear Ella is sick! 

Love those pics Huggles :) Connor was also three months yesterday, it's crazy how time flies!


----------



## Michieb

Hi all!! Its been a while!!! I completely stayed away from the computer while on maternity leave!! Life with 2 kids has been tough!!! I feel so guilty with both kids! feel like i just dont have enough time to spend with both! Ugh!! Well Cristiano is doing well :) He is 11 weeks old and is already 15 pounds! he's fitting perfectly into his 6-9 mos clothes! We were all sick for a few weeks with a bad virus/sinus but finally got better last week! I started work yesterday :( So now barely getting 2 - 3 hours with the kids!
I have tried to catch up as much as possible - all the november/october babies got soo big and are adorable!!! 
Hows everyone doing on weight loss? Its been tough :( I have 20 more lbs to go but got rid of 40lbs :) Gettingthere this last bit will be the hardest!!
Here are some pics:
When he was born:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/Cristiano008.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/Cristiano018.jpg

2 weeks old:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/IMG_6446.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/DSC05269.jpg

Last week:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/2012-01-29_12-56-46_513.jpg

I'll be on more regulatrly now :)


----------



## fides

hey, there! good to see you, and love the pics!

huggles, i absolutely love the 2nd set of comparison pics in the same outift - sooo cute!


----------



## k8y

Michieb, Cant believe how big he is already ! looks like a different baby to the first pics amazing!! and how good do you look in the just after birth pics ! I looked like i'd been dragged through a hedge backwards !


----------



## pip7890

Michieb you look fantastic. Where on earth are you going to lose 40lb from?!!!!

Andrew will be 12w tomorrow. He was weighed on Monday and had gained 7oz in a week. He's now 11lb 1oz and has finally outgrown his newborn clothes! I think we've finally got the right balance of breast and bottle. 

Remember the FB group. Feel free to join in. 

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## fides

aww, pip, so glad you guys found the right balance! 7oz in a week is great! my LO gained .2 lb in a week, but the pediatrician was happy, so we'll take it - he's 11.2 lb now.


i'm not on Facebook, so i can't join... :)


----------



## Huggles

great pics michieb!


----------



## Michieb

Thank you all!! My daughter was cleverly placed in front of me to hide the belly!! 
I'd looove to join the facebook group - but i no longer have an account :( Great job on the weight gain Andrew and Jacob :) 
Had a very stressful morning - and the worse part is my poor 4yr old she gets thebrunt and so does the baby :( I was trying to feed him and get her dressed at the same time - which didnt work -and then of course we are rushing and running late and my duaghter gets the third degree by me cause she is dilly dallying!! Everyday i feel so guilty about yelling and after i drop them both off and i breathe i cry and promise to try harder - but withing 15 minutes of picking them both up - we're at it again! :( I know she's four but i am constantly saying the same thing to her - notto scream - not to grab his arms so hard - not to touch his head - blah blah blah UGH!! I am so frustrated with myself!!!!
Hows everyone elsse doing?


----------



## fides

awww, michie, i'm sure it's just an adjustment period for her. :hugs: hope things go better soon!!


----------



## wtt :)

Kenji now weighs 13lbs6.5oz and is 25 3/4" long!


----------



## wtt :)

Btw, we're moving back to Europe! :D 
Pls don't mention on FB ;) :flower:


----------



## fides

wtt :) said:


> Kenji now weighs 13lbs6.5oz and is 25 3/4" long!

wow - so tall! where in Europe are you moving back to?


----------



## wtt :)

Austria ;)


----------



## Huggles

ooh, exciting wtt! When are you moving? Is your family in Austria?


----------



## wtt :)

Yep my family is there :) asap really ;)


----------



## Michieb

Congrats WTT!! best wishes!!


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks we're excited! :dance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats wtt!


----------



## matgunnufson

Congratulations!
Children are such a joy. Such a blessing. My life totaly changed the day my son was born.


----------



## fides

wow, that's really neat!! good luck with your move, then!!


----------



## fides

just checking in - how are you ladies doing?

i can't believe my LO will be 3 months next week!! they say colic is supposed to start decreasing around 3 months, so we're looking forward to it!! :happydance:

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor had a massive growth spurt when he was eating constantly followed by some sleep regression over the past week, though seems to be getting back to normal now. 

We should all be coming up on the anniversaries of receiving our BFPs, crazy! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Me n Ella r doing good. ty.. and ya that is crazy i got my BFP on 03/11/11


----------



## Michieb

We're hanging in, he's teething, so sometimes cranky but overall good :). Can't believe ge'll be 3mon in 2 days! Time flies, hope everyone is good


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey just wanted to update me n hubby decided to TTC #2 in may im so excited! i absolutly love being a mommy!!


----------



## notjustyet

Hi there! Can't believe how old our babies are getting! Annie is 17 weeks now so we'll be starting her on food soon. Also we've decided to move house before I go back to work if we can so we're getting very excited hunting for a new family home. 

Bby, congrats on trying for number 2! We'll probably start next year so we have a bit more of a gap.


----------



## Huggles

I think we'll most likely only start ttc #2 when logan turns 2 so a while to wait yet.

So exciting about moving house notjustyet!


----------



## fides

Hey, ladies!

Happy Saint Valentine's Day!! 

:happydance:


Jacob is 3 months old today!! wow!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy three months Jacob! He is so cute :) Here is a Valentine's picture of Connor!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fides

awwww!!! :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

happy v day. Ella's gpt her vday dress on!!


----------



## fides

how cute, bby! and i love the tummy time avatars - my LO still detests tummy time, so he's a little behind in getting his head up that far. your babies look too cute.

went to the pediatrician today just to check his weight - he's 12 pounds! i am so sick of the 0-3 month clothes i put the rest away today, even though half of them still fit (except not the jammies - he's been too long for them). He's 3 months now, so we're breaking out the 3-6 month clothes - yay!! :happydance:

here's our Saint Valentine's Day pic - my mom made the crochet cupcake hat:
 



Attached Files:







1want to edit 021412.0813 St. Valentine.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Huggles

happy 3 months Jacob!
Gorgeous pics Fides and Mrs AJ!

I jsut packed away all logan's 0-3 month clothes on the weekend as well.


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy just turned 3 months today as well Fides :) 

Ugh testing and hoping for a bfp in a couple of days.


----------



## pip7890

Happy 3 months Jacob and Kezzy! Andrew was 3 months old last Thursday. 

We all have such beautiful babies!

Andrew hates tummy time too Fides. My health visitor says about half of babies do!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've packed away most 0-3 stuff as well, though some of the pants still fit. 

Connor hated tummy time for a long time, but eventually learned to tolerate it, and now kind of likes it.


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol freya is inn 6-9 months :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Ella hates tummy time on the floor but she loves it when she lays on my belly! Ella will b 3 months on SUnday i cant believe it. She also gets to go to the florida state fair sunday for the first time. We have so much going on until the end of april shes gunna b a busy bee. we go this weekend to state fair. Next weekend we dont do anything. The weekend after that we have my nephews 1st bday. than the next weekend is a free weekend. Then the following weekend is my other nephews bday party mixed together w/ 3 bdays (my nephew, and my friends 2 kids). Than another free weekend. And that thursday march 29th we leave to go to disney world. than we come back on the 2nd and leave to go back to disney on April 27th. we split it up into 2 visits being that my brother is taking my neice n nephew for the first time in march and than my cuosin is bring her kids for the first tmie in april from maryland!!


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone its crazy to think its almost been a year since I found out I was pregnant. I remember being terrified when I found out i was pregnant and now i cant imagine life before madelyn! we originally said she would be our only baby but decided to try for another when madelyn is out of diapers. I don't want to miss out on exciting milestones with her trying to get pregnant or dealing with a newborn. i couldnt imagine having too kids in diapers!


----------



## k8y

tlh97990 said:


> hey everyone its crazy to think its almost been a year since I found out I was pregnant. I remember being terrified when I found out i was pregnant and now i cant imagine life before madelyn! we originally said she would be our only baby but decided to try for another when madelyn is out of diapers. I don't want to miss out on exciting milestones with her trying to get pregnant or dealing with a newborn. i couldnt imagine having too kids in diapers!

its pretty tough with an older child out of nappies, i cant imagine how hard having a smaller gap would be!


----------



## bbygurl719

heres ome reent pics f my princess from tody
 



Attached Files:







ella highchair.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1









ella pretty.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mooin1987

Aw I'm sad I've only just come across the nov group again :( 

Would have been lovely gettin advice from all the ladies with babies a similar age!! My mollies a big baby 2.... Born 8lb and at 13weeks was 14.9lb.

Hehe my lil chunky monkey :)


----------



## Huggles

gorgeous pics bbygurl!


----------



## k8y

hello mooin, sounds like your Mollie is doing great :)


----------



## fides

aww, mooin, mollie sounds adorable!


----------



## k8y

Fides I love your 3 month pic of Jacob, hes changed alot already, hes so cute !


----------



## DrGomps

hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile!! I was in california on vacation.

michieb, love the pics!!! Sorry your daughter has been acting up...sounds rough having to work, especially with Cristiano so young!!

wtt, how exciting to be moving to austria!!

leopard...you are already trying for # 2!! Wow!! GL hun!! 

Fides, love that V day pic of Jacob...he is so precious!!

Robin...lovely photo of Connor!!

Huggles, its crazy to see how much he has grown!! Well done!!

Welcome Mooin!!

Bby, glad Ella is doing better!! Sounds like you are going to be pretty busy for awhile..how exciting about ttc again!! :D 

Babyhopes, can't believe freya is in 6-9 month...Josie can fit in some..because she is so chubby, but she is still pretty short. 

besides that...I managed our first vacation...we flew to chicago, california and back. Josie met all her aunts and uncles and two great grandpas. It was a lovely time, but its good to be back...

oh and tomorrow is the anniversary of my :bfp: CRAZY!!


----------



## Huggles

Well done on managing that holiday DrGomps! Glad Josie got to mean lots of family members.


----------



## fides

DrG, glad you had a great time! i saw that BFP flashing at the bottom of your post, and i thought you were going to share some news with us. :haha:

i got my BFP 2/22/11, and now i have a 3 month old - how crazy is that?! before we know it, our lil' ones will be turning 1... :wacko:


----------



## fides

ah, and i checked the 1st page - k8y began this thread a year ago today! thanks, k8y!! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow the crysanthe-mums thread is a year old?! Crazy! Happy one year anniversary to us, and thanks to Katie for starting it :)

I got my BFP on March 3, so still about a week and a half until that anniversary, and Connor will be four months old by then, wow!


----------



## Michieb

Sounds like an awesome trip Dr G! I have to aadmit when i saw the flashing BFP i also thought you had some news!! :) 
I cant believe its been a year!! This was a great group with great advice and friendship!!! 
I have also packed away all of Cristianos 0-3 and 3-6 month clothes :( He fits well into the 9 mos - the pants are just a little long (i fold them once) but they fit perfect otherwise!! He is doing really great :) He loves to stand up and has been sleeping pretty good for mom! Last night he had his last bottle at 11 and slept till 6:30 am!! :) Woo-hoo!! My daughter lost her first tooth!! Shes turning 5 in 2 weeks and I cant believe it!! It went soo fast!!!
Welcome Mooin!
Happy Belated VDAY ladies!
Love all the pics of the babies!! They all look sooo cute!! They are now no longer newborns - but Infants! :) I will post some new pics later!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Lol about my news. On the mini pill. So no babies yet. 

Fides, how are you and Jacob?? He's so precious!!

Robin, that's crazy that we have been chatting for a year!!

Michieb, wow, can't believe he is in 6-9 month clothes already. Josie is in 3-6.

Josie is getting over her first cold. Not been fun. :(


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> Lol about my news. On the mini pill. So no babies yet.
> 
> Fides, how are you and Jacob?? He's so precious!!
> 
> Robin, that's crazy that we have been chatting for a year!!
> 
> Michieb, wow, can't believe he is in 6-9 month clothes already. Josie is in 3-6.
> 
> Josie is getting over her first cold. Not been fun. :(

doing well, thanks - hormones stabilized, so i am done with the PPD, and Jacob this past week has begun to calm down - he's sometimes been awake without crying for more than 30 minutes at a time - yay!! he's such a different baby, so i think it was just colic (colic apparently goes away around 3 months; doctor thought it was reflux, but the meds and other stuff did nothing for him at all).

anyway, sorry Josie was sick. :hugs: poor baby. 


i bought some 6 month jammies for Jacob today - he's just too tall for the 3 and 3-6 month. the 2 piece items are fine, but i wish they made jammies longer! :haha:

i love all the differences in the babies in this group! each kiddo is so unique and adorable! :happydance:


----------



## tlh97990

hi everyone! madelyn has been sleeping all night for about a month now with a few random nights where she cant seem to settle but luckily she usually sleeps from about 730pm-6am (i give her a bigger bottle at 730 or 8) shes a pro at rolling from her belly to her back and gets extremely frustrated when she cant get from her back to her belly. she hasnt figured out how to move her shoulder out of the way :haha: she also found her voice and will just babble for hours!! she's also in 3-6 months and 6month clothes because she is really long and has big feet. her main issue is squeezing her feet into the footed pajamas! on another note me and her daddy are getting married in 8 days! we're just having us and immediate family at our house to do it nothing major but im excited!


----------



## Huggles

Fides - really glad things are getting better for you.

Dr Gomps - glad Josie is getting better from her cold.

TLH - omg - congrats!!! :wedding:


----------



## k8y

tlh ! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats TLH!! Best wishes!! :)


----------



## fides

tlh97990 said:


> hi everyone! madelyn has been sleeping all night for about a month now with a few random nights where she cant seem to settle but luckily she usually sleeps from about 730pm-6am (i give her a bigger bottle at 730 or 8) shes a pro at rolling from her belly to her back and gets extremely frustrated when she cant get from her back to her belly. she hasnt figured out how to move her shoulder out of the way :haha: she also found her voice and will just babble for hours!! she's also in 3-6 months and 6month clothes because she is really long and has big feet. her main issue is squeezing her feet into the footed pajamas! on another note me and her daddy are getting married in 8 days! we're just having us and immediate family at our house to do it nothing major but im excited!

congratulations! enjoy it!! :wohoo:



can't believe your baby is sleeping through the night and has been - my LO has been getting in a good 4-5 hours here and then - how are you getting her to drink a bigger bottle at 7:30 or 8? Yesterday was probably the 1st time my LO had 4 oz in one sitting, and that was around 1 pm; his 7:30 or 8 bottle is usually around 2 oz - i don't know how to get him to drink more, but i think if he did he'd sleep longer. :shrug: any tips would be appreciated! :)

anyway, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats tlh!


----------



## Huggles

Fides - unfortunately bigger bottles don't always lead to longer sleep. I've had a few nights when logan's had a nice big bedtime bottle (210 - 240ml instead of the usual 180ml), and he still wakes at exactly the same time as if he'd only had 150ml at bedtime.


----------



## DrGomps

Fides, that awesome that your PND is going away and that the colic seems to be subsiding. Sorry you have been having such a hard time...when Josie cries I literally lose my mind. :wacko:

TLH, congrats on your wedding!! Yay!! 

AFM...Josie is slowly getting over her cold. She still has coughing fits at night...but is generally fine during the day. Oh and DH has an interview for a job today, praying he gets it as he has been out of work for quite a while!!


----------



## Huggles

Good luck for your dh DrGomps! Hope he gets the job!


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> Fides - unfortunately bigger bottles don't always lead to longer sleep. I've had a few nights when logan's had a nice big bedtime bottle (210 - 240ml instead of the usual 180ml), and he still wakes at exactly the same time as if he'd only had 150ml at bedtime.

thanks - that's really interesting.



DrGomps said:


> Fides, that awesome that your PND is going away and that the colic seems to be subsiding. Sorry you have been having such a hard time...when Josie cries I literally lose my mind. :wacko:
> 
> TLH, congrats on your wedding!! Yay!!
> 
> AFM...Josie is slowly getting over her cold. She still has coughing fits at night...but is generally fine during the day. Oh and DH has an interview for a job today, praying he gets it as he has been out of work for quite a while!!

awww, poor Josie - glad she has a good mommy to give her hugs when she coughs; good luck to your DH with the interview - prayers!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden drinks between 6 and 7oz every 4 hours... not sure what that is in ml... just googled it and apparently 7oz is 200ml lol. Can't believe she's 12 weeks tomorrow! Going to get her weighed - she was 13lb 3oz two weeks ago so we'll have to see what she's got to now!


----------



## fides

awww! :cloud9: happy 12 weeks!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 12 weeks Eden!


----------



## DrGomps

Josie is still Coughing during the night. Poor doll...but is fine during the day (just a little runny nose). 

But DH got the job!!

Oh and Happy 12 weeks Eden!! Josie was 16 weeks on Wednesday...its going by so fast!!

Its so interesting to hear who much FF babies are getting as I really have no idea how much Josie gets...when I pump I can only get out 4-5 oz now (after a feed)...when I used to get like 10 so I think her consumption has increased.


----------



## Sun_Flower

14lb 3oz :) chunky monkey :)


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> But DH got the job!!

congratulations!!!



Sun_Flower said:


> 14lb 3oz :) chunky monkey :)

awwww!


----------



## Huggles

Yay! congrats DrGomps' hubby! Super glad for you!


----------



## tlh97990

fides said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! madelyn has been sleeping all night for about a month now with a few random nights where she cant seem to settle but luckily she usually sleeps from about 730pm-6am (i give her a bigger bottle at 730 or 8) shes a pro at rolling from her belly to her back and gets extremely frustrated when she cant get from her back to her belly. she hasnt figured out how to move her shoulder out of the way :haha: she also found her voice and will just babble for hours!! she's also in 3-6 months and 6month clothes because she is really long and has big feet. her main issue is squeezing her feet into the footed pajamas! on another note me and her daddy are getting married in 8 days! we're just having us and immediate family at our house to do it nothing major but im excited!
> 
> congratulations! enjoy it!! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> can't believe your baby is sleeping through the night and has been - my LO has been getting in a good 4-5 hours here and then - how are you getting her to drink a bigger bottle at 7:30 or 8? Yesterday was probably the 1st time my LO had 4 oz in one sitting, and that was around 1 pm; his 7:30 or 8 bottle is usually around 2 oz - i don't know how to get him to drink more, but i think if he did he'd sleep longer. :shrug: any tips would be appreciated! :)
> 
> anyway, congrats! :happydance:Click to expand...


my LO has had issues with formula and feedings since she has reflux so she eats 3 oz every 2 hours during the day. at 730 or 8 we give her 6oz and she usually sleeps all night. there are still some nights where she'll get up at 2 or 3 but usually goes right back to sleep. i don't really do anything different i just give her the 6 oz and sometimes she falls asleep before she finishes it all and other times she sucks it down. she uses her bottle as her soother rather than a pacifier so i dont know if that has something to do with it


----------



## DrGomps

hows everyones weekend going???

haven't done much, but realize after having DH gone for 3 days, how much easier it is to have him here so I can get relief and do things. 

had some friends over, went out to dinner, playing a board game with some friends tonight...real exciting life we lead...:haha:


----------



## tlh97990

isn't it crazy how much your life changes after having a baby?!? im only 22 and me and OH joke about we used to go to bed smelling like cigarettes and alcohol and now we go to bed smelling diapers and formula :haha:


----------



## fides

:haha: it is crazy, isn't it?

for the record, though, i actually like board games - we just haven't been able to manage playing any since LO was born...


----------



## bbygurl719

question for all!! How much is ur LO eating now??


----------



## fides

24 oz/day


----------



## bbygurl719

how many ozs a feeding?


----------



## fides

2 1/2 - 3 1/2 oz per feeding, 7-10 times a day.

and yours?


----------



## bbygurl719

she eats 6ozs in morning and than ever 2-2 1/s hrs she eats 4 ozs and night time a 6 oz rice/formla botle


----------



## Leopard

As much as she likes. Anywhere from 4-9oz a feeding, and they can be anywhere from every 1/2hr to 4hrs.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Anything between 25 and 35 oz a day depending on how hungry she is - between 5 and 7oz every 4 hours


----------



## Huggles

i'm really interested to hear other people's babies are eating randomly and often. Fides and leopard - are your babies on formula or bm?

Logan drank a full bottle every 4 hours like clockwork up until 12 weeks, and since then he's been drinking random amounts at random intervals. Yesterday he fed 10 times!!! Other days he only drinks 5 times. One feed he'll drink 210ml (7oz), another only 60ml (2oz). It's ruddy confusing!

He generally drinks between 27 and 31 oz per day.


----------



## Leopard

Huggles, she's on all three. Bm, breastfeeding (thats on hold since Im as sick as a dog) and at the moment predominately formula. We were told to demand feed even with formula so we do; though I'm pretty peeved off that LO got an ear infection :(


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> i'm really interested to hear other people's babies are eating randomly and often. Fides and leopard - are your babies on formula or bm?
> 
> Logan drank a full bottle every 4 hours like clockwork up until 12 weeks, and since then he's been drinking random amounts at random intervals. Yesterday he fed 10 times!!! Other days he only drinks 5 times. One feed he'll drink 210ml (7oz), another only 60ml (2oz). It's ruddy confusing!
> 
> He generally drinks between 27 and 31 oz per day.

we FF on demand, and yes, it does get confusing - i've been known to make an optimistic 3 1/2 oz bottle, only to have him push it away after 1 1/2 oz... i'm a bit worried, though - they say babies are s/p to drink 2 - 2.5 oz of formula per pound of weight per day, and he weighed 12 pounds almost 2 weeks ago (i know he's grown since), so i feel like he's not getting enough - he's averaging 24 oz/day. i just can't get him to take more, though - when he's done, he's done, and he doesn't care how much formula will get poured down the drain... :haha:


----------



## pip7890

They're so hard to please Fides!!! :hugs:

Andrew is mixed fed. He's still having only 3 x 5oz formula top ups a day (2.30 am, 11.30 am and 5.30 pm) and breast milk on demand the rest of the time. I've no idea how much he is taking a day in total, but it's enough to give him an average 1lb gain a fortnight. He's up to 13lb 1oz now.

Pip x


----------



## DrGomps

Fides what kind of board games do you like?? This one was called "ticket to ride" it was pretty neat. I would definitely play it again. I also love settlers of catan.

I have nothing to add on the feeding topic...Josie won't even take a bottle atm...:brat:


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn eats 3oz every 2 hours due to her reflux otherwise shed probably eat 8 oz every hour because she is a pig..but i do give her 6 oz before bed and she'll sleep all night.. some days shes hungrier than others so ill give her more and if shes sleeping when shes supposed to be eating i let her sleep so it varies im sure but shes gaining weight so im not worried


----------



## bbygurl719

im glad i asked that cuz i thought ella was eating alot. but she recently started spitting up alot. she spit up atleast 2 ozs today within an hour. im think she either has acid reflux or gets motion sickness. cuz all day today at home she didnt spit up but a dime size. than at 2 we went and picked up daddy and sissy and had few earns to run. well we get to our last place we needed to go and once she got out of the car and into stroller and into store she started spiyying up and didnt stop til we got home.. my poor baby. we go back to the doctors on the 20th gunna try n hold out until than but if i feel its getting too bad i will take her sooner. ellas been drink 4 ozs all day and 6 ozs at night since she was a month old and just started wanting 6 ozs in the morning at 3 months so havent changed anything but giving her the extra 2 ozs in the morning!!


----------



## Huggles

Fides - i work on a slightly different formula with ml and kg, but according to that logan is on average drinking about 300ml less per day than he *should*. I think as long as they continue to gain weight it's probably fine.

Pip - that's exactly how much logan gains! 250g per week, so 1kg every 4 weeks, which is the same as 1lb every 2 weeks.


----------



## fides

pip7890 said:


> They're so hard to please Fides!!! :hugs:
> 
> Andrew is mixed fed. He's still having only 3 x 5oz formula top ups a day (2.30 am, 11.30 am and 5.30 pm) and breast milk on demand the rest of the time. I've no idea how much he is taking a day in total, but it's enough to give him an average 1lb gain a fortnight. He's up to 13lb 1oz now.
> 
> Pip x

awww - sounds like he's gaining at a healthy rate! 



DrGomps said:


> Fides what kind of board games do you like?? This one was called "ticket to ride" it was pretty neat. I would definitely play it again. I also love settlers of catan.

we both really like ticket to ride and we don't own settlers b/c most of our friends do, so we'd often play at their houses b/c DH really likes that one; we also like carcassone, acquire, tigris & euphrates... we got power grid for Christmas, but we opened the box, spent 5 minutes starting to get stuff out, then baby woke up and began screaming, so it's been sitting like that on our card table in the basement ever since. :haha: ticket to ride is a lot of fun! :thumbup:



bbygurl719 said:


> im glad i asked that cuz i thought ella was eating alot. but she recently started spitting up alot. she spit up atleast 2 ozs today within an hour. im think she either has acid reflux or gets motion sickness. cuz all day today at home she didnt spit up but a dime size. than at 2 we went and picked up daddy and sissy and had few earns to run. well we get to our last place we needed to go and once she got out of the car and into stroller and into store she started spiyying up and didnt stop til we got home.. my poor baby. we go back to the doctors on the 20th gunna try n hold out until than but if i feel its getting too bad i will take her sooner. ellas been drink 4 ozs all day and 6 ozs at night since she was a month old and just started wanting 6 ozs in the morning at 3 months so havent changed anything but giving her the extra 2 ozs in the morning!!

my son will spit up if i don't keep him sitting up straight for 20 minutes after eating. i hope she doesn't have reflux. my doc thinks our LO has reflux, but i still am not sure about that b/c the meds did absolutely nothing for him. :shrug: hope things are okay until the next appt. :hugs:


----------



## fides

i know it's kinda early, seeing as how Lent just started, but we went ahead and got our Easter pics out of the way today...

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/030112profpics31.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/030112profpics9.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/030112profpics4.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/030112profpics24.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/030112profpics17.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides those pics are adorable!!!

Connor had his 4 month appt and shots today. He's up to 13lb 12 oz and 25 inches.


----------



## k8y

Fides they are gorgeous pics!


----------



## tlh97990

bbygurl719 said:


> im glad i asked that cuz i thought ella was eating alot. but she recently started spitting up alot. she spit up atleast 2 ozs today within an hour. im think she either has acid reflux or gets motion sickness. cuz all day today at home she didnt spit up but a dime size. than at 2 we went and picked up daddy and sissy and had few earns to run. well we get to our last place we needed to go and once she got out of the car and into stroller and into store she started spiyying up and didnt stop til we got home.. my poor baby. we go back to the doctors on the 20th gunna try n hold out until than but if i feel its getting too bad i will take her sooner. ellas been drink 4 ozs all day and 6 ozs at night since she was a month old and just started wanting 6 ozs in the morning at 3 months so havent changed anything but giving her the extra 2 ozs in the morning!!

you may want to try feeding her smaller amounts but more frequently. our doctor gave us a prescription for stuff for reflux and shes on formula thats specifically for reflux but she still spit up a lot until we started doing 3 oz every 2 hours..its worth a shot!


----------



## fides

Mrs. AJ said:


> Connor had his 4 month appt and shots today. He's up to 13lb 12 oz and 25 inches.

awww! 



tlh97990 said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> im glad i asked that cuz i thought ella was eating alot. but she recently started spitting up alot. she spit up atleast 2 ozs today within an hour. im think she either has acid reflux or gets motion sickness. cuz all day today at home she didnt spit up but a dime size. than at 2 we went and picked up daddy and sissy and had few earns to run. well we get to our last place we needed to go and once she got out of the car and into stroller and into store she started spiyying up and didnt stop til we got home.. my poor baby. we go back to the doctors on the 20th gunna try n hold out until than but if i feel its getting too bad i will take her sooner. ellas been drink 4 ozs all day and 6 ozs at night since she was a month old and just started wanting 6 ozs in the morning at 3 months so havent changed anything but giving her the extra 2 ozs in the morning!!
> 
> you may want to try feeding her smaller amounts but more frequently. our doctor gave us a prescription for stuff for reflux and shes on formula thats specifically for reflux but she still spit up a lot until we started doing 3 oz every 2 hours..its worth a shot!Click to expand...

which formula are you using?


----------



## fides

okay, today turned into one of those days - i'm sooo glad we got the Easter pics out of the way b/c baby's often a bit more upset on days we go out - he began crying after we'd been out for 1 hour today (cut the photo shoot short, which was fine), and I am not exaggerating at all when i say that from then on, he was either crying or sleeping for the rest of the day with just one 20 minute break when he was awake & calm (& smiling, no less!). we haven't had a day like today for more than 2 weeks - breaks my heart when i can't soothe him. :cry: 

question to those with older kiddos - when do babies really grow out of the inconsolable fussiness? i thought we were in the clear from marathon crying days. :dohh:


----------



## Huggles

Fides those pics are GORGEOUS!

MrsAJ - yay for connor growing so nicely!

Fides - i think there'll always be days like that, no matter what the age.


----------



## pip7890

Fides those pictures are beautiful. He's a little star!

Pip x


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> Fides - i think there'll always be days like that, no matter what the age.

thank you - that is so reassuring to hear that! i'd read that 3+ hour long crying fits are should go away around 3 months, added to my last 2 pediatrician appts where she is of the opinion that if baby is fed, dry & comfortable, then they will only cry if something's very wrong... guess i've become a bit worried by his fussiness, so thanks 4 saying that. :flower:


----------



## Huggles

the 3+ hours refers to colic crying which is 3+ hours, 3+ times a week, for 3+ weeks in a row. So the odd day here or there is still totally acceptable.
And just like you have good days and bad, i think babies/toddlers/children do too. Sometimes they just feel miserable and the only way they can express that is to cry. Doesn't mean you're doing something wrong, just means they're having a miserable day. :hugs:


----------



## k8y

Fides James still has days where he cries and moans all day and hes nearly three !


----------



## DrGomps

sorry for the rough day fides...:hugs: Josie had a rough day where she was feeling a bit sick and has been fussier then normal during the "witching hours". Hope it eases up...where did you get the pics done?? They are GORGEOUS!! Jacob is so precious!! thats crazy that you have heard of these games...wish you were close by so we could play! 

AFM..had a busy week...worked out all 5 days this week, which has felt really good. ALso went to a story time, mommy and me group and into manhattan trying out our new ergo...don't have much planned over the weekend, just spending time with DH, helping a friend move and catch up on chores (easier to do when there is someone to watch my clingy baby).


----------



## tlh97990

fides said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Connor had his 4 month appt and shots today. He's up to 13lb 12 oz and 25 inches.
> 
> awww!
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> im glad i asked that cuz i thought ella was eating alot. but she recently started spitting up alot. she spit up atleast 2 ozs today within an hour. im think she either has acid reflux or gets motion sickness. cuz all day today at home she didnt spit up but a dime size. than at 2 we went and picked up daddy and sissy and had few earns to run. well we get to our last place we needed to go and once she got out of the car and into stroller and into store she started spiyying up and didnt stop til we got home.. my poor baby. we go back to the doctors on the 20th gunna try n hold out until than but if i feel its getting too bad i will take her sooner. ellas been drink 4 ozs all day and 6 ozs at night since she was a month old and just started wanting 6 ozs in the morning at 3 months so havent changed anything but giving her the extra 2 ozs in the morning!!Click to expand...
> 
> you may want to try feeding her smaller amounts but more frequently. our doctor gave us a prescription for stuff for reflux and shes on formula thats specifically for reflux but she still spit up a lot until we started doing 3 oz every 2 hours..its worth a shot!Click to expand...
> 
> which formula are you using?Click to expand...

we use enfamil AR. she still spits up a little but nothing like she was before. its a little thicker too so it keeps her fuller a little bit longer.

we bought her an exersaucer this weekend and she is hilarious in it..she's been laughing like crazy all weekend everytime shes in it. definitely worth the price! i was kind of eerie about paying 100 dollars for a toy for her but this is one that comes apart and turns into an activity table so she'll be able to play with it for a couple years!


----------



## Huggles

Just had logan weighed (18 weeks / 4 months) - he's now 7.35kg (16lb2oz) and 65cm (25.59inches) long! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Lol Oops i got a message saying i havent posted in several weeks. Oh well i have a teething baby to take care of and a move to prepare so... Hope everyones doing ok :)


----------



## Michieb

Fide's he is just gorgeous!!!! I love the pics! How adorable! So sorry I haven't written ladies! I have been on but read and ran, work has been crazy, carina turned 5 last week , hubbys business had 2 shows, and i have family in town! 
I think I am getting everything forgive me for what I have missed!
Cristiano drinks 4-6oz every 1.5 to 2 hours. He's 19 lbs wearing a size 3 diaper ( which is also getting too snug! He has a cute pot belly! Lol. Very good baby :). He's very vocal, and is intent on walking already, when u sit him down he is just ting to get up constantly. When he's tired he rubs his eyes buries his head in my armpit and like that he is asleep! It amazes me, he is the total opposite of his sister, she never even napped!

Carina was colicky she would cry from nonstop from 3pm to midnight every day :(. Finally around 6 mos she got better, but still had her days.. That was why I swore I never would have any more kids, she was def a tough cookie.

If its not gas being the problem it's teething so there will always be those days. I fed her and now cristiano similac sensitive. Seems to help.

We celebrated her 5th bday all week, she loved it! We did cupcakes at school on her actual bday and a hibachi dinner, we had 15 of her school buddies over the house on Saturday ...the house still looks like a tornado hit it! We also took her to get her ears pierced (which apparently she was the only one in her class who didnt have them yet - oh the drama!!) Also working on planning cristiano's christening, will be on Easter Sunday. Which I thought was the greatest idea, but now no restaurant wants to book a private party, photographers are not working, and airfare for all my relatives is sky high! :(. 
I have been promising pics but have not taken many/those I have haven't downloaded to computer yet but will tomorrow!

Hope everyone is well :)

Wish we all could meet up in person and have a baby play date!


----------



## bbygurl719

hi michib. i know how u feel about being busy.. i had my naphews bday party sunday and than i get a free weekend and that the 17th i have my other nephews bday party w/ two others bday party than march 24th we have a benfit for a clos family friends wife who got in a really bad car accident and was in the hspital for weeks she broke her tailbone and had a bleed on her brain. than the 25t we get DH's older two kids til weds and than thursday me dh dh's youngest and aaryella and my mom and stepdad leave for disney world. meeting up with my brothe SIL neice and nephew. we go to the disney parks on friday and saturday have a relaxing day sunday and than monday we have a show to go to for DH's/moms/and step dads work. com back that night april 2nd than god who knos will come up in april. Than we go back to disney world on april 27th and staying until May 5th.. we will go to 2 more disney parks as we are getting the 4 day park hopper tickets. We will be meeting up with my 2nd cousin and her husband from out of state we will also be going to universal 3 days we got the 3 day park hopper for there. so we will be awfuly busy for awhile lol... than when w get back from that trip we will be TTC #2 so got lots plan and am very very excited but i definetly cant wait until MAY.. and yeah that would be awesome if we could meet up with everybody and have a playdate.. ive been think that for ahile.. but the oly peson i think i would be able to meet up with is u being that u live in florida tooo lol


----------



## DrGomps

michieb, sounds like you have been crazy busy...happy birthday Carina!! And wow, Cristiano is HUGE!! 19lbs, well done mama!!

Huggles, Logan weighs the same as Josie, but she is an inch shorter...loving all these chubby babies we got in here!!

Amanda, sounds like things are crazy busy

Josie had her 4 month appt, and weighs now 16.25 lbs and is 24.25 inches...things are going good...trying to savor these last two months with her...not ready to go back...I love being a mommy so much.


----------



## Michieb

Disney is an hour from me...it's not too farfetched that we all meet at Disney some day? Or I can do new York, I'm there at least 3x's a year. I think we have a great group of mommies :)
That's a busy schedule bbygurl! Good luck hope you enjoy! :)


Thanks dr g, he is huge! Everyoneis allWays schocked when they ask me how old he is, and I tell them he's 3.5 mos!


----------



## notjustyet

Hi everyone! Haven't posted in a while but have been reading, just seem to get to the end then Annie starts! She's doing really well, the colics completely gone now since we changed to aptamil comfort (for colic) and she started to refuse the breast shortly after that at around 3 months. I'm over the guilt now though, kind of! She has 4 x 7 oz bottles and one bottle of cooled boiled water around 2 because she stopped taking her 3pm feed so we just moved teatime to 4:30pm She started proper food this week and has had carrots and pears so far, I think she likes it! She will be 5 months next week how crazy is that! 

Getting her weighed today, I haven't bothered for about 6 weeks when she was almost 13lbs so I reckon she'll be over a stone by now!


----------



## Michieb

Finally uploaded some pics! They're not that good my camera is making everything blurry and some are for the i-pad
They are all about 2-3 weeks old except for the birthday one that was this past weekend:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/photoJPcbdayG.jpg
Carina lost her first tooth!
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/f777280a.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/f6926016.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/b374c8da.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/0da7a692.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Love the pics michieb - both your kids are so cute!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Awesome pictures, your kiddos are both so cute!


----------



## tlh97990

i can't believe how big these babies are and im shocked that some people are already for another baby! 

madelyn doesn't have her 4 month appointment until the end of the month when she'll be almost 5 months because we moved and had to get a new doctor and thankfully this doctor has evening appointments so i can still go without missing work but they book up quick! 

has anyone else starting feeding their babies baby food yet? madelyn acts like shes ready but i want to wait until her appointment at the end of the month to see if the doctor agrees


----------



## DrGomps

Michieb, I would love to go to disneyworld one day...I have never been to florida. Loving the pics, you look fab and your kids are just too cute!! Cristiano does look older!! How cute that Carina lost her front tooth!!

Ali, nice to see you on here!! How exciting starting the foods! Don't feel guilty about stopping bfing...3 months is a good chunk of time!!

TLH, Josie has been having rice cereal 2x a day for about 5 days now.


----------



## bbygurl719

ella has been on baby food since she was 2 months 3 weeks and loves it. she cries for it early morning and dinner time.. ella will have her 4 month check up on march 20th a day after she turns 4 months.. i cant wait to find out how much she weighs now.. and defintly how long she is.. miss ella is already trying to walk its crazy!! u hold her hands while she stands on the floor and starts stepping lol. we have her walk to each other.. and ive always wanted my children close in age so they grow up being close. the only thing that freaks me out is that if i do conceive righht away our baby ella and othe baby will start school together.. since ellas bday falls in november. and this baby will be born in the begining of the year and the cut off is in sept sometime.. oh and im so excited abot disney i cant wait lol im in count down mode lol 21 more days!!


----------



## Huggles

tlh - i'm hoping to wait until 5 or 6 months before i start logan on food. In my opinion he's not ready yet. Also with him being 4 weeks prem i want to make sure his gut is really at least 4 months old.
But it feels like everyone around me is starting their kids on food already so i feel left out. So now i've started making baby puree to freeze so when he does start on solids (which will be when i start back at work) i'll have a nice stock of ready-made homemade baby food in the freezer :D


----------



## pip7890

Huggles you're not alone! I have no plans to wean yet. At the moment he's getting everything he needs from his milk. I'm not even sure when I do wean whether it will be traditional or baby led. If the latter I will definitely be waiting until he is 6 months. 

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Pip - it's really nice to know there are other people waiting to wean.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden's 14 weeks and she still loves her bottles :) so I'm just going to keep going as close to 6 months as I can, until she seems like she's ready to wean :) Our doctor and health visitor said that the closer to 6 months the better, but that as long as they're over 17 weeks then their stomach has matured enough to handle food rather than just milk xx


----------



## Tish5478

I'm with you Huggles and Pip. We'll definitely be waiting a while yet till we try weaning. Having said that I'll take my lead from Ioan. He is 16 weeks and weighs a massive 20lb 6.5oz :shock: though eats a lot less these days than he did in January - bizarre! Our health visitor said to try to hold on till 6 months but we'll just wait for the cues from him.

Cannot believe we're talking about weaning already!!!! Where has the time gone??? Ahhh bring back the newborn days. It really does go too quickly.


----------



## qwk

We're definitely waiting too! I am surprised so many are giving food already - not meaning to be critical at all, I just thought the 6 month was really the recommendation from all the major health agencies - and Quinton is doing so well EBFing :). Im planning to do baby led weaning - my SIL and brother did that with my niece an it went beautifully :).


----------



## qwk

Wow tish just noticed your baby's weight - impressive!!


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone for your input..i was told by a doctor the other day that most don't recommend feeding anything but breastmilk or formula until 6 months but some babies are ready as early as 4 months but not to do it any sooner than that and to look for the cues. madelyn is a little over 4 months and has all the cues so we gave it a try this evening and she loved it she only had a few bites because i didnt want to over do it and she got mad when i took it away


----------



## Huggles

Glad she did well tlh.


----------



## repogirl813

hello ladies, can't believe how big all these babies are getting already!! It doesn't seem like I've been away from here as long as I have, but everything has been super busy and hectic. Took a promotion at work to a store manager so been really busy with that too!! Kyleigh has been great, She has been on baby food for about a month now and eats it like 2-3 times a day. She is getting big rolling from her tummy to back, but can't get from back to belly yet and she is fully giggling now which i think is the cutest thing on earth. Hope everyone else and their little ones are good!!!


----------



## notjustyet

Ive been feeding Annie for about 2 weeks now, so since she was 19 weeks. She was just ready for it and is loving her food. I enjoy making it too, I have a freezer full!


----------



## DrGomps

I am just giving Josie some rice cereal (1 tbsp cereal, 3 tbsp milk) 2x per day as her Doctor recommended. To each their own...

Wow Tish, your baby is HUGE!! Well done! Are you bf???

Dawnann, so nice to see you on here!!

Amanda, can't believe you are TTC so soon!! WOw!!

Qwk, did you say you are eBF??? How did I not know that....If you are, props to you!! Thats tough work!!! 

AFM...things are good here...enjoying my last two months before I got back to work. :cry: Josie slept through the night but my bbs didnt get the memo. ouch!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tish5478 said:
 

> I'm with you Huggles and Pip. We'll definitely be waiting a while yet till we try weaning. Having said that I'll take my lead from Ioan. He is 16 weeks and weighs a massive 20lb 6.5oz :shock: though eats a lot less these days than he did in January - bizarre! Our health visitor said to try to hold on till 6 months but we'll just wait for the cues from him.
> 
> Cannot believe we're talking about weaning already!!!! Where has the time gone??? Ahhh bring back the newborn days. It really does go too quickly.

freya is 19lb 5oz and is only 16 weeks:haha:


----------



## qwk

Yep EBF, though just this last week I've started working on him taking a bottle (couple ounces of expressed breastmilk per day just to get him used to the bottle method) since I will have to go back to work in August part time and I didn't want to wait tooooo long to introduce the bottle! I love breastfeeding though :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Heya everyone :wave: I haven't posted in ages...we moved house and life with 3 is pretty hectic, especially with the two babies being just 12 months apart.

At exactly 4 months Mitch weighed 18lbs 9ozs, is in 9-12 month clothes, still exclusively breastfed, am trying to hold out til 6 months for weaning.


----------



## fides

Hey, ladies! 

Just checking in - we had our 4 month appt today, and baby's 12 lb 9 oz (10%) and 26" long (86%). Yup. Skinny Minny got skinnier. :haha: He still wears 3 month outfits, but we're also using 3-6 month outfits & 6 month PJ's b/c of his length.

As for weaning, we'll wait until he's 6 months unless he gets teeth before then, or if i just think he's ready earlier - pediatrician said we could go earlier if we think he's ready based on the other cues (tongue, interest, grasp, sitting up). we'll just have to see.

hope everyone is doing well! i can't wait for Spring - it will be here soon, and if the Spring weather comes with it, then we'll be taking stroller walks soon - can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Fides that 4 month picture is right adorable, love the smile and that little hat!

You&me, I can't imagine how busy you must be with three little ones, especially the two littlest. I feel like I'm stretched at times with just the one!


----------



## Huggles

DrGomps - thanks for mentioning how much cereal/milk you use - i was wondering how much to start with. We'll also be starting with rice cereal when we do start weaning. 

Going to wait until at least 5 months though. If i think he's ready then we'll try some cereal over easter weekend (so 5 months 1 week). If i still don't feel he's ready then we'll wait until 6 months. Not really in too much of a hurry to wean.

Logan's doing well. He started laughing properly yesterday which was just too cute!
He did an attempted half laugh type thing for a few weeks, but yesterday was the first proper laugh.

He went for 2 weeks without feeding at night, but did stir 3-4 times between 1-6am. This past week he's started waking for a feed again (around 3 or 4am), but despite waking for a feed he's actually sleeping much better (sleeps pretty solidly and only wakes to feed, as opposed to stirring every hour or so after midnight).

He loves sitting up although still needs support as he has no balance. He rolls from tummy to back but i'm 95% sure it's usually by accident as he loses his balance. He tried for a week or two to roll from back to tummy but didn't get it right and hasn't tried again for a couple of days.

All in all we're doing well though. 2 weeks and i'm back at work and logan will be going to daycare.


----------



## fides

love the avatar, MrsAJ

huggles, can't believe some of you guys' babies are rolling over already - that's amazing!


----------



## wtt :)

About a month until the move :D


----------



## fides

yay!! :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

Ok, who has crib bumpers up?? 

I'm debating whether I should take it down now that I think she has stopped banging her head into the wall. That was why I put it up. But she does move herself into a corner every time I put her in her crib and tuck the top of her head against the bumper. I crept into her room during her nap (sleeping now) and looked at where her nose is in relation to the bumper and she has her hand against her mouth so I think she's fine. Maybe it will be fine until she is able to sit up. I think that's what the recommendation used to be. So that she can't step on it and try to get out of "jail."

Fides -- Kristin has rolled from tummy to back in her crib 4x now but she only does it when nobody is watching. I'm getting frustrated that I can't catch her. She also refuses to let me catch a smile on camera. I have one picture where she closed both eyes and stuck out her tongue in the time it took to click.


----------



## sherylb

DrGomps said:


> I am just giving Josie some rice cereal (1 tbsp cereal, 3 tbsp milk) 2x per day as her Doctor recommended. To each their own...
> 
> Wow Tish, your baby is HUGE!! Well done! Are you bf???
> 
> Dawnann, so nice to see you on here!!
> 
> Amanda, can't believe you are TTC so soon!! WOw!!
> 
> Qwk, did you say you are eBF??? How did I not know that....If you are, props to you!! Thats tough work!!!
> 
> AFM...things are good here...enjoying my last two months before I got back to work. :cry: Josie slept through the night but my bbs didnt get the memo. ouch!!

Andrea--Does Josie seem constipated by her cereal? I'm worried about trying cereal after what happened with the carrots. My bbs have adjusted to K sleeping through the night finally. Well, she does eat once before she gets up in the morning for the day but I still am really full when I wake up. At least my bbs aren't what is waking me up anymore.


----------



## tlh97990

i havent put bumpers in the crib because of the risk of SIDS but now that she is a little older im considering put them in because she moves a lot at night and i dont want her to hit her head or get stuck in the slats.

i feed madelyn cereal in the morning when she wakes up and a vegetable at night around dinner time. we havent had any issues with constipation as of yet. if your LO is constipated mix a tablespoon of dark Karo syrup in their bottles until they finally poop. we had to do this with madelyn when she was younger and it worked wonders!


----------



## Huggles

I have cot bumpers up. Have had them up since the beginning.
We also have the angel care monitor with breathing pad in that cot so i reckon that will alert us of any breathing issues. So far he's never stuck his nose anywhere near them.
And i don't think they would help him "escape" so to speak as they would jsut collapse under his weight (they're fairly thin).


----------



## Huggles

re the constipation - i think maybe she got so constipated cos she wasn't actually ready for solid food yet. I think if her gut is properly ready then she'll be able to digest the food better and won't have such constipation issues again. I could be wrong though.


----------



## k8y

Martha got constipted by baby rice and porridge. Since giving her just fruit and vege she's fine. I freeze her puree into ice cue trays and only give her one cube, It doesnt look much but when you only give a tiny amount on a spoon it lasts ages, It really is just for tasting at this stage and not for filling them up.


----------



## alybel

Hi everyone, I think it has been ages since I have been in here :) I thought I would say hi and see how everyone is going, check out new photos of the babies which are growing up so fast. 

Cot bumpers - I am using an Air Wrap in her cot. It is a breathable fabric so that there is no SIDS risk using it. She keeps rolling over and hitting the sides of the cot too so it is very useful at the moment. 

Here are a couple pics of Veronica, first one showing her first hairband and the second I took for a competition.

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/v1.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/alybel/veronica4.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Huggles -- I'm still worried about her tummy so I am too scared to try anything.

We have finally transitioned to size 2 diapers. Last night I went in to feed her and get her back to sleep before I went to bed (she was stirring) and I found a very full diaper of #1 and #2 that had leaked pee all over her clothes. :( I changed her to a size 2 which was still super full when she woke up 7 hours later but hadn't leaked on her clothing so I guess we are ready for 2s. Going to list the 84 (1/2 box) of size 1s I have on Craigslist and hope I can get $15 toward new diapers.


----------



## Huggles

alybel she's gorgeous!


----------



## Tish5478

DrGomps said:


> I am just giving Josie some rice cereal (1 tbsp cereal, 3 tbsp milk) 2x per day as her Doctor recommended. To each their own...
> 
> Wow Tish, your baby is HUGE!! Well done! Are you bf???
> 
> Dawnann, so nice to see you on here!!
> 
> Amanda, can't believe you are TTC so soon!! WOw!!
> 
> Qwk, did you say you are eBF??? How did I not know that....If you are, props to you!! Thats tough work!!!
> 
> AFM...things are good here...enjoying my last two months before I got back to work. :cry: Josie slept through the night but my bbs didnt get the memo. ouch!!

Thanks Andrea - he IS huge!!! My arm actually aches now when it's under him while I feed him!!! :haha: Sadly we had to knock the bf on the head - I still have days where I'm gutted by it! My milk never fully came in and I, as my DH so delicately put it, was starving him!!!! :cry: I was on medication to improve the supply along with various herbal remedies and continual pumping but alas nothing worked. Am pretty sure that is why he is so big as he's on formula though he really is taking a lot less than he was in January bless him.

By the way, Happy Mothers Day to all the mums in the UK! Hope your little ones have spoilt you rotten!!! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Tish - i was in the same boat. At the end of the first week he'd lost 14.5% of his body weight and the paed said we had to put him on formula. I continued to bf until 2 months, but it really was a ff plus a top-up of bm rather than the other way round. Tried meds and herbal remedies and pumping. Managed to get from 5ml btw both boobs to 40ml, but that's where it stopped and at that stage he was already on 100ml formula!

Really is rather devastating when you discover your body just can't meet his needs, but the important thing is that he gets food and grows and at least you/I tried :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yes, Happy (belated now) Mother's day to the UK mummies!! Hope you all had a fantastic day :) Strange that its a different day than in the US.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just a picture of my gorgeous girl :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/483402_541324745787_207600461_31546025_892086722_n.jpg


----------



## Huggles

Gorgeous sunflower!

I think UK is the only country to do Mother's Day now. As far as I know US, SA, and oz are all in May.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We've really got some gorgeous babies in here! Alybel, Veronica is stunning, and Sun Flower, Eden has the most beautiful eyes!

Here's a recent picture of Connor...
 



Attached Files:







026.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

i love that pic mrsaj!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mrs. AJ what a gorgeous smile!

I'll just add that Eden was exactly the same - she lost 12% of her weight in the first 4 days! and she just wasn't putting weight on at all for the first two weeks when I was breastfeeding. The midwife said my low supply/ low milk quality was down to my PPH of 1.5 litres (I know, yikes) which made me SEVERELY anaemic. When she went on formula she started gaining and is still gaining nicely - not huge amounts, but she's staying on her line between the 75th and 91st centiles for weight. She is just above the 98th centile for length though!


----------



## sherylb

LOL @ Sunflower. My LO is in the 5th percentile so to hear you say your LO isn't gaining huge amounts in those percentiles is funny. 

Wow, I just noticed her birth weight in your signature! K was 10lb 14.5oz at her 4 MONTH checkup.


----------



## Leopard

I think Kezzy is only just push 10lb now, she's 18 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## sherylb

Kezzy looks so happy! Kristin will not let me get a picture of her smiling still. How long was she at her 4 month check-up?


----------



## Leopard

58cm. We are having problems with her head circumference though, so she has a cranial scan start of April. It's only gone up 1/2cm in 4 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

hope the scan shows everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I hope the scan is good. They measure K's but as long as she stays in the same percentile I guess they don't question it.


----------



## Leopard

Well she is out of the danger one persay with regards to FTT, but her head circumference is only 37cm, when she was born it was 31.5


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> Ok, who has crib bumpers up??
> 
> I'm debating whether I should take it down now that I think she has stopped banging her head into the wall. That was why I put it up. But she does move herself into a corner every time I put her in her crib and tuck the top of her head against the bumper. I crept into her room during her nap (sleeping now) and looked at where her nose is in relation to the bumper and she has her hand against her mouth so I think she's fine. Maybe it will be fine until she is able to sit up. I think that's what the recommendation used to be. So that she can't step on it and try to get out of "jail."
> 
> Fides -- Kristin has rolled from tummy to back in her crib 4x now but she only does it when nobody is watching. I'm getting frustrated that I can't catch her. She also refuses to let me catch a smile on camera. I have one picture where she closed both eyes and stuck out her tongue in the time it took to click.

awww - i got lucky with the camera recently - hope you do too soon. our LO can't even support his weight on his arms yet, which i think they have to do before they can roll over. it's crazy - he loves to stand - can stand for 10 minutes, but he still doesn't want to be on his tummy.

as for the crib bumper, he still has to have a warm body to sleep or he wakes up, but we're hoping to get him to the crib in the next month or two as he learns to self-soothe, and we haven't decided about the bumper yet.



alybel said:


> Here are a couple pics of Veronica,

good to see you; beautiful pics!!



Tish5478 said:


> Thanks Andrea - he IS huge!!! My arm actually aches now when it's under him while I feed him!!! :haha: Sadly we had to knock the bf on the head - I still have days where I'm gutted by it! My milk never fully came in and I, as my DH so delicately put it, was starving him!!!! :cry: :

awww, :hugs: my milk never came in either, but i started feeling better when i started calling the formula "milk" instead of "formula" - made a big difference to me for some reason; hope you feel better about it soon - baby is healthy and that's what matters.



Huggles said:


> Really is rather devastating when you discover your body just can't meet his needs, but the important thing is that he gets food and grows and at least you/I tried :hugs:

totally agree - as my midwife put it, our first priority is to make sure the baby gets fed; second priority is it's nice if you want to, and are able to, BF.



Sun_Flower said:


> Just a picture of my gorgeous girl :)

awww! :cloud9:



Mrs. AJ said:


> Here's a recent picture of Connor...

love it! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

fides said:


> awww - i got lucky with the camera recently - hope you do too soon. our LO can't even support his weight on his arms yet, which i think they have to do before they can roll over. it's crazy - he loves to stand - can stand for 10 minutes, but he still doesn't want to be on his tummy.
> 
> as for the crib bumper, he still has to have a warm body to sleep or he wakes up, but we're hoping to get him to the crib in the next month or two as he learns to self-soothe, and we haven't decided about the bumper yet.

I did get one picture of a smile with a moving arm yesterday finally. Kristin can't fully extend her arms while laying down. Her doctor said that's a 6-month development thing. I still haven't seen her roll over but she has rolled from her tummy to her back 5x now in her crib. Always when nobody is watching but she smiles when I go in to turn her over. We don't really do any standing for more than a few seconds but she spends all of her crib time on her tummy. I am afraid to have tummy time on the couch even with my arm extended because I'm afraid I won't catch her well enough. 

We never had K in our bed at night so I expect that we will have very different experiences. K slept in her swing (not moving) until she was almost 2 months and has been in her crib since.


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> awww - i got lucky with the camera recently - hope you do too soon. our LO can't even support his weight on his arms yet, which i think they have to do before they can roll over. it's crazy - he loves to stand - can stand for 10 minutes, but he still doesn't want to be on his tummy.
> 
> as for the crib bumper, he still has to have a warm body to sleep or he wakes up, but we're hoping to get him to the crib in the next month or two as he learns to self-soothe, and we haven't decided about the bumper yet.
> 
> I did get one picture of a smile with a moving arm yesterday finally. Kristin can't fully extend her arms while laying down. Her doctor said that's a 6-month development thing. I still haven't seen her roll over but she has rolled from her tummy to her back 5x now in her crib. Always when nobody is watching but she smiles when I go in to turn her over. We don't really do any standing for more than a few seconds but she spends all of her crib time on her tummy. I am afraid to have tummy time on the couch even with my arm extended because I'm afraid I won't catch her well enough.
> 
> We never had K in our bed at night so I expect that we will have very different experiences. K slept in her swing (not moving) until she was almost 2 months and has been in her crib since.Click to expand...

so interesting how different babies are, isn't it? yay for your smiling pic! i have a lot of pics with fuzzy arms b/c baby was moving - i think they look kinda neat. :haha:


----------



## Huggles

logan is happiest on his tummy both sleeping and awake so has a lot of tummy time. As a result he has a really strong neck and can lift himself well on his arms, sometimes even extand his arms (although not usually). But he can't really stand yet. He seems to want to so we try a bit each day, but his legs collapse after about 2 seconds.


----------



## pip7890

Andrew hates tummy time. I know he can lift his head and support his weight (I've seen him do it) but he just flops down and looks at me as if to say "you must be joking!". He much prefers to stand and can take his own weight if propped against the sofa or your leg. I'm trying to discourage this and get him sitting but he stiffens up and won't bend!

Pip x


----------



## Huggles

Logan's christening was yesterday. It was a lovely service and just generally a lovely (although exhausting) day.
 



Attached Files:







christening outfit3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









priest1.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









water.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nyn

hi girls :)

just thouht I'd come and see if this thread was still being used.. it definitely is! going to get back on it :)

Huggles - Logan looks adorable :) glad you had a lovely day!

Leia's so big now. She's not very chubby but super duper long lol. So she is already wearing 6-9 month stuff! aah!


----------



## Nyn

btw.. if anyone would like me to update anything can you pm me please? thanks x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful profile pic Nyn!


----------



## sherylb

Nyn said:


> hi girls :)
> 
> just thouht I'd come and see if this thread was still being used.. it definitely is! going to get back on it :)
> 
> Huggles - Logan looks adorable :) glad you had a lovely day!
> 
> Leia's so big now. She's not very chubby but super duper long lol. So she is already wearing 6-9 month stuff! aah!

Nyn how much does Leia weigh now? We just got home from our 4 month 2 week weight check and we are at 11 lb 11.5 oz. She was at 24" at 4 months so she's also long and skinny.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all sorry i have been MIA.. DH's father got sick and was in the hospital. we had to take and emergecy trip to PA. So i finally got to meet my FIL and he got to meet hes two granddaughter my stepdaughter savannah and princess aaryella. oh and we our offically TTC #2 im so excited. my avatar pic is from me and ella at the canyon in PA it was beautiful there. how is everyone??


----------



## Huggles

gorgeous pic!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bby, that avatar pic is so cute! Love it! That's great you got to meet some of dh's family. I hope FIL is doing better. 

Connor is also starting to wear some 6-9 month stuff, just because his torso is too long and it is getting hard to snap some of the 3-6. The 3-6 month pants still fit fine.


----------



## bbygurl719

yes FIL is doing much better wen we got up there he was on a ventilatr and oly the sons could go see him. bt friday they took ot the ventilator in the morning and that evening we weere aloud to go see him. not only was it e and the 2 kids but my BIL's wife and there son meet him for the first time too.. plus i did get to meet a couple of his aunts and uncles it was great..o we have Aaryellas 4 month appt today a i had to reschdule it de to leaving for PA. it was last tuesday but i cant wait to find out height and weight today!!


----------



## fides

pip7890 said:


> Andrew hates tummy time. I know he can lift his head and support his weight (I've seen him do it) but he just flops down and looks at me as if to say "you must be joking!". He much prefers to stand and can take his own weight if propped against the sofa or your leg. I'm trying to discourage this and get him sitting but he stiffens up and won't bend!
> 
> Pip x

lol - sounds like our LO - he loves to be stiff as a board (which makes changing and bath time a bit challenging at times). 



Huggles said:


> Logan's christening was yesterday. It was a lovely service and just generally a lovely (although exhausting) day.

HUGE CONGRATS!!! :happydance: wonderful pics!



Nyn said:


> Leia's so big now. She's not very chubby but super duper long lol. So she is already wearing 6-9 month stuff! aah!

hey, there! good to see you! our LO is also quite long - 90th % for height and 10th percentile for weight. cute avatar!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all sorry i have been MIA.. DH's father got sick and was in the hospital. we had to take and emergecy trip to PA. So i finally got to meet my FIL and he got to meet hes two granddaughter my stepdaughter savannah and princess aaryella. oh and we our offically TTC #2 im so excited. my avatar pic is from me and ella at the canyon in PA it was beautiful there. how is everyone??

good luck with teh ttc, and love your new avatar!


----------



## fides

afm, LO rolled over!! well, he really just fell - as a fluke, he pushed up on his arms, then he lost his balance and fell over - he startled himself b/c he was on his back all of a sudden, but hey, we'll take it!

still hating tummy time, but hoping he'll hate it less now that he has used his arms.


----------



## Huggles

well done on the rolling over fides!
Logan's rolled numerous times from tummy to back, but i'm pretty sure that every time is an accident caused by loss of balance. He never seems to do it deliberately.


----------



## bbygurl719

Just back from Ella's 4 mponth appt. she is 13lbs 13ozs above 50% , 24 1/2ins height above 50% and 16cm head circumfrence above 50%.. poor baby got shots again. thank u about TTC and the Avatar (my all time fav pic) ella rools from belly to back and back to belly already!!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats Logan! Huggles i loove his outfit! I hope your day was gorgeous!!

We got one very similiar for Cristiano (see pic below - this was 2 weeks ago - we ordered it size 18mos so this was a try on - not too bad - dont mind the wrong socks etc - i did buy him nice satin shoes just waiting for them to come in) we are doing his Christening next week on Easter Sunday :) I'll post better pics then!
BBygurl i hope your FIL is doing better!
Fides congrats on the tummy roll!

Cristiano is doing well getting very big- hes in size 4 diapers and size 12 mos clothes and is doing well with food - eats a whole jar of carrots for dinner - trying squash this week :)

Carina lost her 2nd tooth and is busy with her ballet/tap class and was just invited to try out for the competition team!

Mommy is busy at work and planning the christening and Carina's graduation/pool party!
Parents are coming in next week and i cant wait miss them soo much!!!

Then we're taking Cristiano too his first trip to disney world! He looves mickey mouse - when its on tv he just laughs and laughs and you cant get him to look away from the tv :)

Hope everyone is doing well!!

BTW - if no one mindsmy asking what are you using for Birth control? I hate the pill and any kind of implant thing - so was curious?

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/2012-03-24_11-58-36_939.jpg

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/5f0c47db.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

yes my FIL s doing much better. he is still in the hospital because he is doing therapy but should be out sometime next week. mich if u dont mind me asking when r u taking him to disney world. i leave today for disney and go to the parks fri n sat.. than we will be going back on April 27th-May 4th!! it would be kind of interestig if we were there at the same time!


----------



## Michieb

Bbygurl i would love to meet up!! We were planning on going the weekend of the 21st - but i dont have set plans and am only an hour away so i can go whenever :) Are you going with a lot of family? or just doing your own thing?


----------



## bbygurl719

its going to be my mom stepdad DH and our 2 kiddos. and my cousin from mayland our coming down but out of the 9 days were there we r ony going to the parks 4 times so we could probably plan to meet at old town or something that would be awesome. we liv an hour or so south of there lol!!


----------



## Michieb

Tooo funny! Didnt realize we were so close! Where do you live? If you have time you should definitely visit the green meadows petting farm! Its soo great for the kids they get to pet and feed so many animals! I took my daughter when she was 1 and again at 4 and she looved it!! I'm in palm coast right next to daytona


----------



## bbygurl719

oh wow we live in st.petersburg. so no thats not far. were is the green meadows petting farm that sounds like alt of fun. would love to bring Aaryella when she lke a year old so she can enjoy t even tho she loves animal already. shes in awe over or dog an she pets hi nicey alrady lol but unforntantly he is scared of he. but when we went up to PA last week DH dad has a dog and she is very loveable and olets anyone pet he so she was constantly loving on her.. well ill pm u with my phoe nmber and w can text to see if w can plan out to meet up!!


----------



## fides

Michieb said:


> we are doing his Christening next week on Easter Sunday :) I'll post better pics then!
> BBygurl i hope your FIL is doing better!
> 
> BTW - if no one mindsmy asking what are you using for Birth control? I hate the pill and any kind of implant thing - so was curious?

what a cutie!!! hope everything goes well with the baptism! :happydance: i can't believe Easter's almost here!

birth control: NFP here, Billings Ovulation Method. But, we've been cheating this cycle - charting, but not abstaining during that small window around ovulation. :blush: we were following the NFP rules until we reached a point where we wouldn't mind another LO and decided to NTNP, but i think i'm too stressed out to actually be fertile right now anyway. :haha: good luck with what you guys decide on!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile, been busy here, had a friend visiting and just life in general. 

Huggles, great photos of the christening!!

Fides, glad Jacob is doing so well, he is long and skinny. :haha: He looks so cute in your avatar. Wow, NTNP...you could have 2 under 2...:haha:

Amanda, glad things are going better with your FIL. yay for ttc. How exciting. Disney sounds fun as well, and yay for rolling over. 

nyn, great to see you on here!! 

Michieb, great christening outfit...you do sound super busy. 

Loving all the pics...here are some of Josie...

surfing the web...https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/IMG_5351.jpg

enjoying the ergo and some sun

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/IMG_5362.jpg

tummy time

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/IMG_5406.jpg

in a big chair at a restaurant. 
https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/IMG_5419.jpg


She is laughing more and more...here are some cute videos of her giggles...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15RkQVaRl0I&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ&index=2&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ngdt3HbX1o&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ&index=1&feature=plcp

We stopped the baby rice because of all the constipation. I did a week or so of just milk and she was feeding constantly and is grabbing at my food, so have started purees and she isn't constipated and loves it. She got mad when I took it away. So far she has had bananas, avocados, carrots and potatoes. Introducing one food at a time and giving her a few days before introducing something else. 

Still no rolling over, but she can grab and put things in her mouth and sit for a bit and stand if holding on to things. She also is starting to like tummy time more because she can lift herself up. Also, she has started losing her hair. :cry: I love her hair and she still has some but looks a bit bald. Anywho...thats about all thats new with us, going back to work in a month. She won't take a bottle, but will take a doidy cup. MY SIL is coming to stay with us in a few weeks to watch Josie during the transition.


----------



## sherylb

Andrea -- Rolling is cute and all, but I wish Kristin was sitting up like Josie is. I prop her up on the couch and she ends up with her head taking her all the way forward. (Only when DH is next to her) 

MichieB -- I have gone back on Depo Provera. Huggles is also back on it. It's progesterone only.


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy started crawling the night before last and her first tooth is cutting...


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone it seems like we've all been quite busy! madelyn had her four month visit last week even though shes already almost 5 months and she was 15 lbs 2 oz and 24 1/2 inches long. she is so long its crazy! she rolls from belly to back every time now and has rolled from back to belly once or twice but she likes being on her back more so she doesnt try as hard. 
she has been eating purees as well and loves it. andrea where did u find avocados? i haven't seen that anywhere!?!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've never seen jarred avocados either, I think it's maybe because they don't really preserve well? But I would think it would be super easy to make your own since avocados are so soft to begin with and you don't even have to cook them. I'm thinking of starting Connor on purees next week as well.


----------



## sherylb

You have to do your own avocados. My friend froze hers in baby food jars.


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> Loving all the pics...here are some of Josie...

great pics!!! love the one of her "surfing" - wayyy too cute! enjoy your last month together full time.



sherylb said:


> Andrea -- Rolling is cute and all, but I wish Kristin was sitting up like Josie is. I prop her up on the couch and she ends up with her head taking her all the way forward.

same thing here, or he just falls over to the side.



Leopard said:


> Kezzy started crawling the night before last and her first tooth is cutting...

wow! good job, Kezzy! :thumbup:



tlh97990 said:


> she rolls from belly to back every time now and has rolled from back to belly once or twice but she likes being on her back more so she doesnt try as hard.

awww! :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

michie - i can't believe christiano is so big and in 12m clothing already! Wow!
He looks so cute in his christening outfit - with the hat on and the face he's pulling he looks like a little mafia dude LoL. Looks gorgeous!

re birth control - i'm on the depo injection. Considering switching to birth control pills towards the end of the year.

Fides - wow, ntnp! enjoy!

Dr Gomps - josie is gorgeous! very impressed with how nicely she's sitting by herself in the first pic! Gorgeous giggles! And i love her podgy little cheeks!

Wow leopard, very impressed that kezzy is crawling already!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: dropping by to see how everyone is?


----------



## babyhopes2010

This is my LO.They grow up so fast!
shes in 12-18 month clothing and has lost lil weight but still nearly 19lb :)
 



Attached Files:







freyapose.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## qwk

Yeah Andrea, I can't believe how well she is sitting up!! I saw the pics in your journal of her in a high chair, that is wild! Q is definitely not ready for that :haha: my string bean is still a bit floppy :)

Leopard, wow, crawling! Quinton did do this crawling like motion the other day, where he pulled his knees up under his bum and was pulling with his arms while on his tummy (he was looking at some toys a few feet away). He made it maybe 6-7 inches, but I am pretty sure he will forget he did that for a few weeks before he tries it again ;)

Fides - Jacob is so precious, he has such a sweet face!


----------



## sherylb

babyhopes2010 said:


> This is my LO.They grow up so fast!
> shes in 12-18 month clothing and has lost lil weight but still nearly 19lb :)

19 pounds?? 12-18 months?? What are you feeding her that she's growing so fast??


----------



## Michieb

Baby hopes cristiano is the same 19lbs, 26inches long and 12-18 mos clothes too! He's loving his food and we're at bottles every hour and a half now.. After all that he's still trying to eat our food! They grow soo fast!
Thanks huggles!


----------



## sherylb

How are your babies 7 lb + more than mine?? That seems just crazy.

Wait-- these were big babies when they were born right? We have gone from 6 13 to about 12.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

There is such a HUGE range of baby sizes and they all just grow at their own rate. Connor is pretty average, but there is a baby in our mommy and me who just turned 4 months and is 19 lbs and 27 inches! He is in the 99% for both height and weight. And on the other end of the spectrum there is a 7 month old who is smaller than Connor....but all are happy healthy babies. Just a huge range. :)


----------



## Michieb

Yes he was big when he was born almost 9lbs. He was 8 lbs 12oz. He is in 95th percentile on most, my daughter was big too..still is in 95th percentile for weight, dr has her on a diet, she just turned 5 and was 60 lbs...we lost 5lbs already..we're working on it.. But yes every baby is different, some smal some avg some big..it's all ok


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor really wants to sit up now and is sooo close to doing it on his own!
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sherylb

Yay Connor! We are sooo far from that. :(


----------



## Michieb

Great job Connor!


----------



## sherylb

Yikes! Looks like we are on night 3 of continuous attempts to avoid sleep by rolling over. The past 2 have been rough with Daddy home and tonight he's at work. She's already been rolled over once after being in bed less than 10 minutes and has been trying to roll onto her back again ever since I turned her over. (I put her up against the wall b/c she can only roll one direction I think)


----------



## fides

MrsAJ and babyhopes, CUTE pics!!!



qwk said:


> Quinton did do this crawling like motion the other day, where he pulled his knees up under his bum and was pulling with his arms while on his tummy (he was looking at some toys a few feet away). He made it maybe 6-7 inches, but I am pretty sure he will forget he did that for a few weeks before he tries it again ;)

i love how they try something new, we get all excited that they're able to do that thing, then they don't try it again for a while...



Michieb said:


> But yes every baby is different, some smal some avg some big..it's all ok

yes, my DH has two nephews who are 2 years and 5 years. the 5 yo is low percentile and the 2 yo wayyy up at the top, so people have actually asked them if the boys are twins. :haha:


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes - freya is gorgeous!

Wow, we really have some big babies in here!



qwk said:


> Leopard, wow, crawling! Quinton did do this crawling like motion the other day, where he pulled his knees up under his bum and was pulling with his arms while on his tummy (he was looking at some toys a few feet away). He made it maybe 6-7 inches, but I am pretty sure he will forget he did that for a few weeks before he tries it again ;)

qwk - logan does this exact same thing! I keep trying to catch it on video thinking he's about to crawl, and then he stops :dohh:
His legs are definitely trying to, but he can't/doesn't lift himself up in front yet so just kind of swims around the floor LoL (doesn't move far)

MrsAJ - very impressed with connor's sitting!

sheryl - hope kristin stopped rolling so you all got some sleep!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden rolled from her front to her back for the first time last night - now I can't stop her doing it lol! Think it's the end of tummy time! xx


----------



## qwk

Too funny, I thought it was just my guy who "forgets" his new skills ;)

Is anyone else having hair fall out? It is SO annoying!! I can't tell any difference looking at my hair, but it is EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

qwk said:


> Too funny, I thought it was just my guy who "forgets" his new skills ;)
> 
> Is anyone else having hair fall out? It is SO annoying!! I can't tell any difference looking at my hair, but it is EVERYWHERE!!

im not bold:haha: although my hairbrush is full and hair is always everywhere doesnt help lo ripping it out lol


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I just cut my hair back to where I had it like 2 years ago b/c of her pulling on it and it falling out so fast. It also feels like it grows a lot faster though so maybe that counters the falling out and that's why you can't tell a difference? I have had at least 3 haircuts since Kristin was born.


----------



## Huggles

yip, mine's falling out like crazy as well.
I did read that it's normal for hair to suddenly start falling out a lot around 3 months pp. Not sure when it's suppsoed to stop though!

First day back at work for me today. And logan's first full day in daycare. So far so good.


----------



## Michieb

Good luck huggles! I know the hardest part of the firsts drop off is on us and not them! I cried my eyes out :( I am sure Logan will do well!

My hair falls out a lot normally - but i have so much of it - its not a problem and i havent noticed anything more than the usual (i clean out my hairbrush everyday)

We had a busy wknd :) Sat went to see easter bunny pic below :) Sun took cristiano to the beach -not his first time there - but first time in ocean :0) He looved it! We all had a blast! But sand is a problem!! Its just impossible to keep off of him!

Happy monday to all! Hope everyone has a great week!

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/2012-03-31_10-49-32_303.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That easter bunny pic turned out great!


----------



## Huggles

That easter bunny pic is so cute michie!
Was the ocean not cold? Didn't cristiano mind the cold water? I tried putting logan in pool once but as soon as his toes touched the water he pulled them up and cried.


----------



## Michieb

The ocean temp is at about 72 right now - I didnt get him completely wet - but i had him in up to his waist - he didnt cry - Carina was swimming in and out of waves like a mermaid - and i think he was happy to be watching! I mostly had him in it up to his knees - i think he really liked it - also helps that it was 85 degrees - and i am sure it felt refreshing! I cant wait to go back! 

Funny you mention the pool - ours temp says 80 but if i put my feet in it it feels like it if freezing - so we havent gone in it yet - but the ocean felt warmer?

So another question for those babies who are eating already - how many jars do you have a day? Cristiano is up to 3 (in addition to his bottle every hour and half)- Carina never really liked the jarred food and took a while so i dont have a good comparison - i am worried that is too much?


----------



## Huggles

We're not on solids yet but 3 jars does sound rather a lot, especially at only 4 months. Could you maybe ask a Health Visitor or nurse/doctor or something?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> We're not on solids yet but 3 jars does sound rather a lot, especially at only 4 months. Could you maybe ask a Health Visitor or nurse/doctor or something?

id say 3 jars is too much. its only meant to be in addition to there milk

Freya eats a small jar a day split into 2 meals and my hv said that was too much


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> First day back at work for me today. And logan's first full day in daycare. So far so good.

awww - i bet it is a hard transition, so :hugs:



Michieb said:


> We had a busy wknd :) Sat went to see easter bunny pic below :)

cuuute!


----------



## Huggles

So far logan seems to be coping well at daycare - doesn't cry when i leave him and is never crying when i fetch him. The teacher said he cried a little every now and then on monday, but yesterday (tues) she said he was much more relaxed and didn't cry at all. And the teachers are nice - they hold the babies if they're sad/crying so i know he's cared for well. And he's been full of smiles and super happy after i've fetched him and before i leave him so i think he's happy there. It is weird for me being away from him all day though - i keep paging through his photo's on fb when i should be working.


----------



## Huggles

Went to have logan weighed today. He's between 50-75th centile for weight:

_22weeks 3days: (5 months)_
Length: 67cm (26 inches)
Weight: 7.9kg (17lb 4oz)
Head circ: 43.5cm

Previous measurements:

Spoiler
_18 weeks: (4 months)_
Length: 65cm
Weight: 7.35kg
Head circ: 40.8cm

_14 weeks:_
Length: 61cm
Weight: 6.49kg

_11w3d:_
Length: 61cm
Weight: 5.72kg
Head circ: 39.5cm

_6 weeks:_
Length: 56cm
Weight: 4.4kg
Head circ: 38cm

_Birth:_
Length: 51cm
Weight: 3.04kg
Head circ: 34.5cm


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> So far logan seems to be coping well at daycare - doesn't cry when i leave him and is never crying when i fetch him. The teacher said he cried a little every now and then on monday, but yesterday (tues) she said he was much more relaxed and didn't cry at all. And the teachers are nice - they hold the babies if they're sad/crying so i know he's cared for well. And he's been full of smiles and super happy after i've fetched him and before i leave him so i think he's happy there. It is weird for me being away from him all day though - i keep paging through his photo's on fb when i should be working.

wow! our LO still cries a lot and i'm with him all day, lol! awww, sounds like so far it's harder on mommy. :hugs: glad he's growing well.


----------



## tlh97990

my LO is on solids and she usually eats rice with a little fruit in the morning, the same fruit in the afternoon, and a veggie at night and one 2.5 oz jar lasts us about 3 days. she'll eat her solid and then have a 3 or 4 oz bottle right after and seems fine with that. i'll increase the amount she eats when she gets a little older


----------



## Huggles

tlh - do you mix the fruit in with the rice, or give it seperately afterwards?
(just trying to figure things out for when we start).


----------



## Leopard

We don't use rice at all. Did our research on it, and it is unnecessary really. We chose to go more natural, fresh veges and fruit mixed with breastmilk.


----------



## k8y

Martha has porrige made with formula milk with 1/2 an organix fruit pot mixed in for her brekky. Then she is BF through out the day. and now has a vege puree dinner with a plum organic fromage frais after for a pudding. Sometimes she will have a vege or fruit puree for lunch but then she doenst get a fromage frais after her dinner.


----------



## bbygurl719

Aaryella eats 2 jars a day half veggie/half fruit for lunch and half veggie/half fruit dinner


----------



## Huggles

I think we have finally started logan on solids.

2 weeks ago we tried giving him a little bit of baby rice. He seemed to enjoy it and opened his mouth eagerly for more, but his tongue thrust reflex was still really really strong and so I'm not sure he actually managed to swallow any of it. So decided to rather wait a while longer.

he is drinking very little milk at the moment - we still mix up the same amount as we were at 12 weeks and he doesn't even finish the bottles. He generally drinks maybe 5oz per feed, 5 times per day. But he is still gaining weight. However, based on this i felt he wasn't really ready for food yet as normally they start demanding lots of milk, not drinking even less.

But then yesterday morning i was sitting eating a hot cross bun in front of him and he was just staring at me, making chewing motions with his mouth, and crying like he was desperate for some as well. So on the spur of the moment i decided to try him with a bit more rice again. He seemed to enjoy it and kept grabbing the spoon to help me put it in his mouth faster (and to ram it half way down his throat LoL).
However, I mostly decided he still wasn't quite ready, although he cried when i stopped giving it to him, but he still seemed to push a fair amount out of his mouth.

Then when i was eating supper last night he again was staring at me and crying, desperate for some. I felt so bad that I wasn't giving him any. So i decided to see what he did with veggies. About a month ago i cooked and puree'd some veggies to put in the freezer, so i took out an ice-cube of pureed butternut and defrosted it and gave him some. He loved it and kept flapping his arms excitedly and opening his mouth wide for more. I only gave him half the cube as I was worried about upsetting his tummy with too much since it was the first time. He again cried when i took it away. But he did seem to actually swallow most of the butternut.

So i'm not sure if the texture is easier for him or what, but I think I have now decided to give him veggies for supper and then in a couple of weeks I'll try the rice again for breakfast. If he still can't take that nicely i may try a different baby cereal.
 



Attached Files:







butternut1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









butternut2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyhopes2010

Leopard said:


> We don't use rice at all. Did our research on it, and it is unnecessary really. We chose to go more natural, fresh veges and fruit mixed with breastmilk.

Thats what i was told. Dont bother with rice as its broing for baby and doesnt encourage them to eat plus has no nutrient value


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbygurl719 said:


> Aaryella eats 2 jars a day half veggie/half fruit for lunch and half veggie/half fruit dinner

wow i thought my lo ate alot its around 3/4 jar a day.

she would eat more if i let her but isnt cutting down on milk yet


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We've just started Connor on purees this week. So far he's just had avocado, which he has loved. I've also got peas, sweet potatoes, butternut, beets, and apples all made up in the freezer, it has been really fun making my own and I love seeing the rainbow of baby food in my freezer! 

Connor has also just mastered sitting up on his own: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=506508808177&set=vb.304600060&type=2&theater


----------



## Tish5478

Mrs. AJ said:


> We've just started Connor on purees this week. So far he's just had avocado, which he has loved. I've also got peas, sweet potatoes, butternut, beets, and apples all made up in the freezer, it has been really fun making my own and I love seeing the rainbow of baby food in my freezer!
> 
> Connor has also just mastered sitting up on his own: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=506508808177&set=vb.304600060&type=2&theater

Mrs AJ that video is so so so cute!!!! Connor is adorable!!! xx :hugs:


----------



## fides

babyhopes2010 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> We don't use rice at all. Did our research on it, and it is unnecessary really. We chose to go more natural, fresh veges and fruit mixed with breastmilk.
> 
> Thats what i was told. Dont bother with rice as its broing for baby and doesnt encourage them to eat plus has no nutrient valueClick to expand...

That's interesting. i need to do my homework on weaning - it will be here soon and i have no idea how/what we're going to do yet...



Mrs. AJ said:


> We've just started Connor on purees this week. So far he's just had avocado, which he has loved. I've also got peas, sweet potatoes, butternut, beets, and apples all made up in the freezer, it has been really fun making my own and I love seeing the rainbow of baby food in my freezer!
> 
> Connor has also just mastered sitting up on his own: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=506508808177&set=vb.304600060&type=2&theater

good job on the sitting up! LO's certainly not there yet - he'd much rather stand when we go to the floor - i have to bend him to try to get him to sit... anyway, glad Connor's got it down!


well, we had baby's 1st Easter basket blessed this morning (samples of food for Easter breakfast are brought to the church on Holy Saturday to be blessed - old Eastern European tradition). Took a few pics afterward - DH said we could just crop out his arm to make it look like he stands on his own, lol!!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/0407121113.jpg
hope everyone has a wonderful Easter!


----------



## fides

oh, and one more i want to share - i am sure your babies are like mine, wanting to put everything in their mouth. well, he was standing and looking into the mirror, then he dropped to his knees and tried to put his reflection in his mouth - toooo silly!

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/040312.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

i had the scare of my life today with aaryella..my mom put her to sleep for a nap this afternoon and laid her in the middle of her king size bed with pillows all around her. i than went in to check on her (which my 13 yr old step son was suppose to be doing) and i went in an she was on the floor. i freaked out and ran her outback to my mom balling my eyes out terrified. my mom and husband went in side to look her over while my sister in law hugged me and tried calming me down (which didnt work) than DH came out and grabbed me and tried calming me down by telling me she was fine and to come see her. i didnt end up calming down until i saw her and held her.. never will i ever leave her or any other baby i have on a bed when im not in there.. oh and my moms room has stickytiles on the ground no carpet.. and when my neice was a year in a half she fell off the same bed when she was lsepping with my grandma and broke her collar bone.. but she is okay which im absolutly shocked about. i have one strong little baby. we are all trying to figure out how she got from the middle of a king size bed with pillows surrounding her/ touching each either onto floor!! alot of what happened in that time is a total blank for me all i remember is grabbing her and screaming mommy mommy on the top of my lungs until i got out side and she heard me!!


----------



## Huggles

Glad Aaryella's ok! Must have been super scary!
mil and sil keep trying to convince me to put logan down on their beds when we're visiting and he's asleep and I keep refusing. I'm sure they think i'm over-protective or something but i don't care, at least i know he's safe on my shoulder.

Fides - those pics are gorgeous! Jacob stands so well! And it's so cute how he's trying to eat his reflection!

When I asked my paed about starting solids he said to start with rice cereal/baby rice. We tried that, but he seems to cope better with veggies (just from a swallowing aspect). I think everyone has their own idea's/suggestions/methods about how to start solids so best to just do what works for you and baby.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden's on one tablespoon of baby rice a day mixed with her formula - the only reason she's on that is she was draining 7oz bottles every 3 hours and making herself sick when she's never been a sicky baby. What the HV thought was happening was that the milk wasn't satisfying her as much as it had been so she was trying to take in as much as possible to stop feeling hungry but her body couldn't hold that much liquid so she was bringing it back up. She literally went from bringing up a tiny little amount maybe once a day to constantly bringing up milk between every feed. Now she's having this one little bit of baby rice, she's back to her normal self. She seems to love it and I feel like it's a good in-between thing so she's not weaning properly as she's still young (18 weeks) but it's enough to satisfy her and see her through until she IS ready to wean properly :)


----------



## k8y

Hello everyone. Hope your all doing well. Loving all the pics. :) Just thought I'd put a pic of my little Martha, most of you have prob seen it on my parenting journal... 

I love her so much !!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Bby that must have been SO scary! No idea how that could have happened, but so glad that Aaryella is okay. :hugs:

Fides, those pics are so precious, what a cutie and he really does love to stand, doesn't he??

K8y, you know I love that pic of Martha!


----------



## k8y

Link to some cool recipies for BLW or finger foods ..

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bzv...YzNjNTAwMjI5/edit?hl=en&authkey=CNuvl04&pli=1


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya is on around 70g food at 12 and 70g at 6 and isdoing very well. x


----------



## fides

bbygurl719 said:


> i had the scare of my life today

:hugs: so sorry you went through that; so glad she's okay. :hugs:



k8y said:


> Just thought I'd put a pic of my little Martha,

cutie pie!!!



k8y said:


> Link to some cool recipies for BLW or finger foods ..

thanks - will have to check those out.

we gave our LO his first "food" on Easter Sunday - a teeny tiny bit of the pisanka (blessed egg) yolk. he didn't spit it out, so that's a good thing, right? :)


hope you are all doing well!! :) :flower:


----------



## k8y

fides said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> i had the scare of my life today
> 
> :hugs: so sorry you went through that; so glad she's okay. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd put a pic of my little Martha,Click to expand...
> 
> cutie pie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> k8y said:
> 
> 
> Link to some cool recipies for BLW or finger foods ..Click to expand...
> 
> thanks - will have to check those out.
> 
> we gave our LO his first "food" on Easter Sunday - a teeny tiny bit of the pisanka (blessed egg) yolk. he didn't spit it out, so that's a good thing, right? :)
> 
> 
> hope you are all doing well!! :) :flower:Click to expand...

glad he enjoyed his egg yolk. Ive never heard of Pisanka before. Wont be long until you update to a 5 month pic.. I cat wait to see how much Jacob has changed, hes so cute. xx


----------



## Michieb

Hi All! Hope everyone is ok! Happy Belated Easter to all who celebrate :)
Fides adorables pictures of Jacob! He is just too cute! Congrats on Connor sitting :) And Martha looks adorable! 
Glad to hear baby is ok bbygurl! That is quite a scare!! I know Cristiano is certainly more mobile lately so we have been extremely careful!!
Also when we started him on food - the rice he spit out and didnt like we did great with the fruit and vegis which he loves! Mouth is wide open for that and cries when you are not fast enough with the next spoon - He eats 3 jars a day :)

Update on us and some pics :)
Cristiano was baptized on Easter :) Was a great day :) He was sooo good for photographer (even though his sister dropped and he fell bkwds and hit his head on ground) and church - He didnt even cry when the water was poured on his head and sat there intently looking at the priest while he was speaking as if he were hanging on every word ;) He also raised his arms to match the priest while he was doing his blessings
He finally started rolling over - is now able to sit unaided for a few mins - can crawl backwards - forward he basically just pushes his behind and he msakes it a couple of steps ahead - hemanges to get access to what toys he wants when they are around :) and his new favorite activitity is blowing rasberries!!

https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/ClassicPhotography-12.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/ClassicPhotography-71.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/ClassicPhotography-97.jpg


----------



## sherylb

Michie your family is gorgeous! BTW your ticker has been on your daughter's birthday for a while now.


----------



## Michieb

Thanks Sheryl! and thanks on the ticker didnt notice oops will get that fixed!


----------



## fides

Michie, those pics are absolutely gorgeous!!! Wow! So glad everything went well for the baptism - what a great day to get baptized! So happy for you guys! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful pics Michieb!


----------



## Huggles

great pics michie! Cristiano's a real cutie! Glad the baptism went so well and he was so well behaved.


----------



## babyhopes2010

what sz clothes are ur LO in?

Freya is in 12-18 but mostly 18-24 :shock:


----------



## Huggles

wow, that's huge!

Logan's 5.5 months old and is busy moving over into 6-9 and 6-12 month clothes. Most of the 6-12 month pants are too long, but the tops fit ok. 3-6 is all getting too short.


----------



## fides

babyhopes2010 said:


> what sz clothes are ur LO in?
> 
> Freya is in 12-18 but mostly 18-24 :shock:

:haha: that's too funny.

PJ's: 6 month but about to switch to 6-9mo; tops: 3 month & 3-6mo, pants: 3-6mo...


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 5 months to Jacob! Great new pic :)

Connor is 6 - 9 month mostly.


----------



## sherylb

We are in 3-6 and I am anticipating switching to 6-9 in a month or so. She's only 12 lb at 5 months.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woah! How much does Freya weigh/ how long is she?

Eden's in 3-6 but getting to the end of those, growing out length ways and round the tummy so reckon we'll be out of them in a week or two. She weighs 16lb 12oz and was on the 98th centile for length last time we measured her xxx


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy is still in newborn nappies and is 5 months today lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

shs 73cm and 20lb


----------



## Huggles

wow, she's long!


----------



## you&me

Hey everyone :wave: hope you are all keeping well?

AFM: Mitch was 18lbs 4 ozs at exactly 4 months, haven't had him weighed since, he is very nearly outgrowing his 9-12 month clothes...cut 2 botttom teeth 2 days before he turned 5 months...still isn't sitting for more than 30 seconds unaided...has shown no interest in rolling yet...totally breastfed still, guess at some point I will need to try him with a bottle...and I really should think about starting weaning, although he seems quite happy so will possibly try and hold out til 6 months if we can (weaning to me is a total pain...lol)...still not sleeping through the night as he is feeding every 4 hours...but generally he is a happy smiley and giggly babyboy :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like he's doing really well you&me! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile...

babyhopes, wow freya is huge...

Leopard, is key actually crawling?? I thought they weren't supposed to do that for several months yet. 

Michieb, lovely photos!!

YOU&ME, wow what a big boy!! SOunds like things are going really well...

Fides, I thought Jacob was actually standing in that photo! How cute him sucking on his reflection. Silly boy!!!

Huggles, sounds like Logan is growing perfectly. And yay for first foods!!

I can't believe most of us have begun weaning....our babies are growing up too fast!!!

Not sure how much Josie currently weighs...will fine out in a couple weeks, I imagine 18lbs...she is now in mostly 6-9 month clothes...I go back to work in 2 weeks. :cry: My SIL is coming next week to be a live in nanny. SO not looking forward to going back...I am suffering from a cold and seasonal allergies...no fun!! 
Josie finally rolled over!! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100976327249193&set=vb.3213899&type=2&theater

And she is sitting pretty well too now!!


I forget who asked about the avocado, but I of course just make it fresh when she wants some. I am making most of the purees myself but also have some store bought ones for things that aren't in season or harder to puree myself. She has tried apples, sweet potatoes, potatoes, carrots, baby brown rice, prunes, peaches, mango, avocado and banana. SHe only poops once a day now which is quite a change, but I appreciate it. 

Josies first passover....
https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/563272_10100978996894203_3213899_59956553_2038760570_n-1.jpg

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/534897_10100999917149843_3213899_60071327_2045369434_n.jpg

At the boathouse restaurant in central park after her first professional photoshoot


https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/543267_10100999924150813_3213899_60071462_158522098_n.jpg

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/578735_10100999923357403_3213899_60071443_807587192_n.jpg

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/543513_10100999922633853_3213899_60071425_1150065013_n.jpg

Sitting with her toy...

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/561791_10100995908278653_3213899_60047008_33982659_n.jpg

Yummy sweet potatoes

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/556134_10100995820709143_3213899_60046923_1708453706_n.jpg

Playing in the ball pit at her friends first birthday party

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/523225_10100999924260593_3213899_60071465_1242252844_n.jpg

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/523213_10100999922529063_3213899_60071422_2126100322_n.jpg

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/575889_10100999924380353_3213899_60071471_1756343442_n.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

ella is in 3-6 months and 6-9 monthsand a few weeks ago she was weighed and she was 14lbs 0.5ozs


----------



## Huggles

love the first passover photo, and she looks so happy in all of them - it's lovely.
and omg, i love her hair in the 'sitting playing with her toy' photo! too cute!

Nice that your sil is coming to be a live-in nanny for when you go back to work. Do you get on well with her?


----------



## Huggles

cute video and yay for rolling!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Cute photos Andrea!

I don't know what Connor weighs, I'm guessing somewhere between 16-17 lbs. He has his 6 month appt in two weeks, so we'll find out then. I cannot believe our babies are all almost half a year old!


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> And she is sitting pretty well too now!!
> 
> Josies first passover....

what a cutie - great pics! can't wait for LO to sit like that - good job, josie!

5 month weigh in today (doc has me go monthly 2 keep an eye on him b/c he's so skinny, especially considering how long he is) - he's 13.9 lb!! yay! he moved up a percentile, too, from 10th to 11th, so mommy's quite happy! :happydance:

hope everyone's babies r doing well! :)


----------



## Huggles

yay for moving up a percentile!


----------



## babyhopes2010

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







freya5month.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fides - love the 5 month picture it's gorgeous!

Had Eden weighed on Thursday and measured today - 16lb 12oz, 68cm long - she's 20 weeks on Thursday. Apparently now on the 99.6th centile for length, lol!


----------



## Huggles

Glad Eden's growing so well!

Babyhopes - cute pic!


----------



## DrGomps

yay fides for Jacob moving up a percentile!!

Thanks huggles!! She lost a lot of her hair and now its coming in as peach fuzz!!

Wowzers Rachel, Eden is trying to catch up to Josie (I think she may be taller) You got a big girl!!

I would guess Josie is 17-18 lbs...as she was 16lbs 4 oz at 4 months. Its crazy, but overnight I feel like Josie has just changed dramatically with sitting by herself for half an hour at a time and playing, grabbing everything and entertaining herself with her toys...I am such a proud mom!! I can't believe they will be crawling soon!! AWWW!!

Amanda...have you tested yet??? I still can't believe you are ttc....crazy woman!! LOL!! 

Oh and I started a new workout series called insanity...its pretty...well...insane...really hoping to get this pouch off my stomach and tone up (and lose the last 2 stone). I am already weighing less then I did when I was pregnant but I started my pregnancy overweight...so trying really hard to get that baby body back!!


----------



## bbygurl719

yes i tested yesterday i was a :bfn: :(. but af is due tomorrow. so we will see if it shows if not we r not testing til we get back from our vacation. which i will be 2 weeks late lol. if it doesnt show we will go to the health department when we get back and get proof of pregnancy (cuz if im 2 weeks late i know whats up0 will let u guys know in 2 weeks) anywho my princess is 5 months old today!!


----------



## Huggles

Happy 5 months Aaryella!
Enjoy your holiday bbygurl!


----------



## DrGomps

bbygurl, your cycles could still be regulating...have they been pretty regular?? I mean I haven't even had an AF yet, but I have heard of FF mommies having cycles being all wonky for awhile after birth.


----------



## bbygurl719

they have ben regular since i got my firs period after her!! every 28 days!!


----------



## fides

babyhopes, cute pic - such a cute little white suit - love the fur lining!



Sun_Flower said:


> Had Eden weighed on Thursday and measured today - 16lb 12oz, 68cm long - she's 20 weeks on Thursday. Apparently now on the 99.6th centile for length, lol!

wow - almost off the charts!!! :thumbup:



DrGomps said:


> I mean I haven't even had an AF yet, but I have heard of FF mommies having cycles being all wonky for awhile after birth.

ha ha - not just FF moms, so consider yourself lucky to have no AF yet - one of my friends who was exclusive BF got her cycle at 7 weeks, lol, and i remember a few of my other friends being similar to her with AF's coming before any weaning. :wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

i had my first af while i was still BF if i remember correctly but it has been fivr months and luckily i have been a normal 28 day with or without BC. n my af was due 4/20 n now its officially 4.21 n no sign off it no cramps no tmi alert pooping lol so i dunno got my fimgers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed Bby...hows everyones weekend going?? MY SIL arrived and we officially have a live in nanny. Crazy!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow cant believe some mummies are ttc already :shock:

gl x


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## bbygurl719

i am officially 2 days late


----------



## Huggles

yay for a live in nanny drgomps!


----------



## k8y

James had his third birthday party yesterday, it was great fun!! 

pictures in my journal if anyone wants to see :)


----------



## Huggles

Glad it went well xx


----------



## fides

DrGomps said:


> Fx'ed Bby...hows everyones weekend going?? MY SIL arrived and we officially have a live in nanny. Crazy!

congrats on your nanny! :)



k8y said:


> James had his third birthday party yesterday, it was great fun!!
> 
> pictures in my journal if anyone wants to see :)

happy birthday, James! i bet you can't believe he's 3 already. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda...I just seen your ticker...you have some news for us??? LOL! YOu crazy woman!!


Katie, Saw the pics on FB....yay for James...looked fab hun!! :thumbup:

Having the live in nanny atm is challenging...Josie is still refusing the bottle and just going for the boob...I wish I could stay home forever. :cry:


----------



## sherylb

Congrats Bby! Crazy times ahead!!


----------



## bbygurl719

yes i got some news i decieded i couldnt wait any longer n me n DH decieded to go to the health department and i tested positive. i didnt think it would happen so quickly i thought june or july but not my first try lol. so baby number 2 is due December 29th, 2012 they r going to be only a yr and a month apart but i am super excited


----------



## fides

oh, wow!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:

1st try? what a fertile myrtle! :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah i cant believe it. it took us 8 months with ella


----------



## fides

afm, over a month ago I started a new method of my own to train baby not to cry over _every_ little thing, while also trying to get him to nap not on, but near (for now) mommy. he fights me most of the day with this, but he's starting to learn - no longer crying every time i put him down for a diaper change, just some of the time, and it's the same for a few other things. :)

Anyway - here's the exciting part - this past week, he was so tired from struggling with me all day that he'd pass out during or after his last feed - heavier sleeping than i've ever seen from him - so i started putting him in the crib, and he's stayed in for the first part of the night until his middle-of-night feed!!! :happydance: yaaayyyy!!! woohoo! that means time for me every night to brush my teeth, check email/B&B, etc, all without holding a baby!!! :happydance: i feel pretty lucky to have a break each night now - i know some women have had to have hands-on-all-day-and-night babies until 9 months or more.

for the record, it's not that i'm against co-sleeping - it's just not something we'd planned on, but we ended up with an extremely touchy and colicky baby. :thumbup:

anyway, hope everyone is doing well! 

bbygurl - glad you didn't have to wait 8 months this time around!


----------



## bbygurl719

me 2


----------



## Huggles

wow bbygurl, congrats!

Fides - that's fantastic! So pleased you're getting some time to yourself.


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbygurl719 said:


> yes i got some news i decieded i couldnt wait any longer n me n DH decieded to go to the health department and i tested positive. i didnt think it would happen so quickly i thought june or july but not my first try lol. so baby number 2 is due December 29th, 2012 they r going to be only a yr and a month apart but i am super excited

ur Lo is same age as Freya and theres NOWAY id ttc for few yrs:wacko:

congratulations have a healthy pregnancy,cant believe some of u are pregnant now wow time flies:happydance:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huge congrats bby!!! That happened so fast :)

Fides, so glad you are getting some much needed time to yourself!

Our current 'plan' is to start ttc in 6 months, but we'll see how I feel when that time comes. ..I'm flexible.


----------



## bbygurl719

i know i still feel like it happened to fast andi feel like total utter crap already..im so nasueas


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbygurl719 said:


> i know i still feel like it happened to fast andi feel like total utter crap already..im so nasueas

youll be fine,pregnancy will be a little tough on ur body but it would be nice for the two of them to grow up together so close in age :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry you are feeling nauseous, that is definitely what I am dreading the most. But it will be great to have them so close in age, they'll grow up together and will probably be really close.


----------



## Michieb

Congrats BBy gurl to you and your family!! Hoping the nausea goes away fast!! 

Congrats to fides!! I hope you enjoy your time to your self and that it gets easier and longer each day!! My daughter was very clingy and colicky and i know its very hard at times - but it does get easier!! 
Hope all are well!!!


----------



## you&me

Congrats babygurl...mine are 12 months and 9 days apart...it is ummmmm; challenging, hectic, frustrating at times, exhausting...but fun!!

Woohoo Fides :thumbup:

Hope the live in nanny is working out Gomps...I have yet to try Mitch with a bottle, does Josie take it if you aren't around? I am worried if anything happens and I can't be there for whatever reason about Mitch not feeding :dohh: (I should have tried a bottle sooner I know)


----------



## bbygurl719

ty u all n ty you&me


----------



## Leopard

Gratz BBY

At the moment I feel like some crazy hormonal pregnant chick; but I'm not pregnant.


----------



## bbygurl719

ty i see ur TTC


----------



## Leopard

Yeah, I'm really hoping for this cycle. I felt nausiated and stuff today and have ben breaking down at thesmallest thing


----------



## Huggles

leopard - how did kezzy's cranial scan go?


----------



## Leopard

Brains fine :D She's just growing in proportion!


----------



## Huggles

so glad!


----------



## bbygurl719

when wil u be testing leapord??


----------



## DrGomps

So exciting Amanda...I am also no where near TTC...LOL...but should be fun having 2 LO's close in age. 

Fides, so glad you had a nice night to yourself.

Leopard, glad Kezzy's brain is ok. :thumbup:

YOu&Me, Josie used to take a bottle, but stopped, she took 1.5 oz so far...we will see how she does when she doesn't have a choice...I am pretty nervous about starting work tuesday. Its an adjustment having the live in nanny, but taking it one day at a time.


----------



## Leopard

I tested about a week ago, it was neg, so I'm going to test again if my period doesn't turn up in thenext 7 days


----------



## bbygurl719

ok i will be gone this week but i will have my FXD for u


----------



## Huggles

Logan is 6 months old today!

Just been to the paed for his 6 month check.
He now weighs 8.42kg (18lb 5oz) and is 68cm (26.7 inches). Growing perfectly. Still following the same curve a little above the 50th centile line. :D


----------



## Leopard

Gratz on 6 months Huggles!


----------



## Michieb

Congrats Logan! Happy half a year! Boy how time flies so quickly :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## Huggles

Practicing his sitting
(he can now stay upright for 15 seconds :D )

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/538561_10151601530805584_811570583_24144613_822769312_n.jpg


----------



## Tish5478

super cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor was also 6 months yesterday! :) Had his appt today and he weighs 16lb 13oz(45%) and is 2 1/4 inches (50%).


----------



## Huggles

haha, i think you mean 2*6* 1/4 inches! Not 2 1/4! :haha:

Glad he's growing so well!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lol, yes he's really tiny! Yep, 26 1/4 :)


----------



## k8y

Happy half birthday Logan and Connor. xx


----------



## qwk

Yes happy half birthdays mrs aj and huggles!

Congrats bby! Better you than me! :rofl:

Fides - so so happy to hear that! We had a small taste of what you have had at the beginning (only would sleep while held) and it is truly a challenge. Glad Jacob is making some progress in the solo sleep department :)


----------



## Leopard

Stupid AF turned up. :trouble:


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear that leopard :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

Thinking of relactating though, with AF came some milk out of no where.


----------



## sherylb

I think it would be great if you could. BFing is sooo convenient for us. I am rarely anywhere where I'm not comfortable feeding her. I am even ok with feeding her in the back seat of the car in parking lots b/c the back windows are tinted enough that nobody can see more than my outline.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sorry it didn't happen for you this month Leopard :hugs: But interesting about relactating.


----------



## Leopard

Sheryl - I've been thinking about it for a while, but even with all the supply boosters I still pretty much dried up, worth a try though, though I doubt she will latch again. Everyone thinks I'm crazy except DH, he said he'd support me yay.
I loved NIP, did it pretty much anywhere without a problem, and no cove (gasp!)


----------



## sherylb

Leopard -- LOL, from what I have gathered of your personality through here I'm not surprised about NIP without a cover.  I hope you are able to make it work. I'm sure plenty of people have done it successfully.


----------



## Leopard

Lots of success stories :D Tried latching her and she fricken bit me :dohh: it hurt! 
Ya, I'm not exactly shy haha.


----------



## sherylb

How many teeth does she have? We don't have any.


----------



## Leopard

None, that's the problem, she just has a very hard bite! One is starting to cut though lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all back from vaction how is everyone?


----------



## sherylb

We are all still rotating sickness in our house. 

I was just thinking that you are probably back from vacation and I haven't seen your news on FB. Are you excited? Scared about comments about the babies being so close together?


----------



## Michieb

I have been Mia for a bit! Hope everyone is doing well!
I got an early mothers day present :). My wedding and engagement rings haven't fit since I found out I was pregnant with cristiano, so hubby took them to get repaired, and he surprised me by replacing the diamond with a bigger one :). I was so shocked! Meant a lot to me.
Cristiano is busy! He's now crawling in circles, and when that doesn't get him to where he needs to go, he just rolls his way there. Can't believe he will be 6 mos by the end of the week! He's still eating like crazy! We start our mommy and me swimming class this Saturday. He sits up really well now, and is going to be trouble! We can't leave anything in sight, he now makes sure he can get his hands in everything!
Carina has now her 3 rd lose tooth! And we are having major dental problems. She has 6 cavities, and apparently the new trend is that dentists put kids to sleep to treat them! I am not happy with this at all, and have been to 3 different dentists trying to find someone who will treat her w/ out going under! It shocks me that this is now considered the norm, it only makes their lives easier and is not in anyway shape or form beneficial to the kids. Not only is it not covered by insurance it's not medically necessary! I told them that the first time I was ever put to sleep I was 27 years old and it was for surgery, we can't even give kids cold meds, but being put to sleep should be ok for a cavity? They wonder how the mj's of this world are created!
I have also discovered why I am so messy/unorganized! :) i have a photographic memory, soo guess I leave things out/scattered all over the place so I can more easily remember where I left them! If they are neatly put away, I wouldn't "see" them and remember where they are!
I've finally budged from the 140lb mark! it's been taking weeks! Thank goodness! And am down to 137lbs! Only 16 more to go to get back to my pre-prego weight! :). 
What does everyone have planned for mom's day? Anything fun?


----------



## sherylb

MichieB- That is super sweet of him to resize your rings and upgrade your diamond. What size is the new one? I think we are going to get a small swimming pool for the house. Kristin can't sit up unassisted quite yet though so she will be in my arms or her floatie. That's insane that all the dentists you have seen want to put her under. I wonder if it's because of how many there are? I have had 7 at one time and it was quite miserable. They were all from holes under old silver fillings though so not quite so bad as it sounds. That's how I justify it at least. I was stressed out during tax season and drinking a lot of Dr Pepper. But even for my 7 I just had laughing gas. I have a while before we get to that point (dealing with pediatric dentists) since Kristin is our only baby though and no signs of teeth. I also have a similar memory and can only find things if I can picture where they are sometimes. We are going to a restaurant to take out MIL like we do every year for mother's day. It's a new italian place though so should be great.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 6 weeks bby! Have you had a Dr appt yet?

Michieb, that is so sweet of your DH to surprise you with a new diamond, he sounds like a keeper! Very strange about the dentists all wanting to put Carina under. My MIL is a dentist, I'll have to ask her what she thinks about that. 

Sheryl, are you thinking about getting an in ground pool put in? Or an above ground pool? We don't have a pool, but we have lots of friends that do (seems like most people in AZ have a pool). We are starting swimming lessons with Connor next month, can't wait!

Connor has suddenly become incredibly mobile. He finally figured out how to roll back to front last week (he's been rolling front to back for quite a while) and now there is no stopping him. Plus he just started scooting around backwards today. Yikes! I don't think it will be much longer before he is properly crawling...what happened to my tiny baby??? It is so fun to watch him do new things though, and he always seems so proud of himself, its awesome.


----------



## sherylb

We have the space for a pool and may in several years but can't afford it right now. I just meant one of those cheap plastic pools. This is the one I am thinking about: 

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-5758607dt.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh okay, we want to get a pool like that too. I like that one, where did you find it?


----------



## fides

Michieb said:


> I have been Mia for a bit! Hope everyone is doing well!
> I got an early mothers day present :). My wedding and engagement rings haven't fit since I found out I was pregnant with cristiano, so hubby took them to get repaired, and he surprised me by replacing the diamond with a bigger one :). I was so shocked! Meant a lot to me.

awww! :cloud9: that's so sweet of him!!!



Mrs. AJ said:


> Connor has suddenly become incredibly mobile. He finally figured out how to roll back to front last week (he's been rolling front to back for quite a while) and now there is no stopping him. Plus he just started scooting around backwards today. Yikes! I don't think it will be much longer before he is properly crawling...what happened to my tiny baby??? It is so fun to watch him do new things though, and he always seems so proud of himself, its awesome.

it is fun to see them do new things! baby still can't roll over (he fell over a few times when he'd lost his balance about a month ago, but nothing since then), but he's not complaining as much for tummy time. so neat that Connor's scooting already!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey sheryl i have posted it by baby gaga on facebook n ty mrsaj n yes i had my first appt today!! just a pap and talking thats it i go back june 4th at 10 weeks and will listen for babies heartbeat!!


----------



## bbygurl719

ellas scootin as well and she will get up in crawling stance and move one leg forward and than fall on here belly but is extremely mobile


----------



## Michieb

Thanks mrs aj,if u don't mind asking her I would appreciate it. I told the dentists here that in ny it is not normal, but they insist it is? I've never heard of such things! I was wondering if it was a florida thing?
Thank you Sheryl, he got me an extra carat. :). I'll have to take a pic and post. I thinkit went from 1.75 to 2.75. It has a large center diamond, and then smaller diamonds all along the sides. I was thrilled was truly a nice surprise! 
My baby is graduating VPk June 4th, can't believe she'll be starting kindergarten in August! It's surreal how fast time just flies by. So we are panning a graduation pool party for her class the first week in June. 
Hope your dr visit goes well babygirl, I didn't make it To Disney yet, hubby's been working Saturdays, so that's why I didn't call you.
We have his 6 month dr appt next week, dying to see how big he got!


----------



## sherylb

Awesome MichieB. 

Robin the person I saw posted about it on FB found it at Wal-Mart. I believe they also have it at ToysRUs. That's where I got the pic from.


----------



## Huggles

wow, all these mobile babies!
Logan isn't rolling yet. He occasionally loses his balance and rolls from front to back, but not often and it's never intentional.
He's starting to sit unaided, but at the moment can only manage about a minute maximum before toppling over.

Michieb - that's an awesome mother's day present!


----------



## sherylb

LOL Huggles. Kristin can only roll to one side but she can sure do it. Not sure if she has considered rolling on the other side but I stick her with her left side up against her crib wall because it slows her down.


----------



## Leopard

Wow, Kezzy is practically crawling...


----------



## sherylb

I know that nobody in this thread is stupid enough to feed their baby McDonalds at 4 months old and even if they did they wouldn't brag about it on BnB


----------



## k8y

I think it is a wind up. lol


----------



## Leopard

Maccas at 4 months? I wouldn't even let bubs have nut and lactose free chocolate on Easter xD


----------



## Leopard

Oh and be careful, cross referencing posts is against the rules.


----------



## sherylb

Ok, she said it was just a joke this morning. Geez.


----------



## Michieb

Happy belated Mother's day to all the mommies!!! For those of you who it was your first - I hope it was special and that you had a fabulous day!! I hope everyone was able to at least use the ladies room in peace!! lol JK
I was hoping that Cristiano who have said mama for mothers day - but alas all he still says is "who" and a lot of argh and growling :)
He turned 6 months on Friday :) Cant believe it! took him today for his check-up and he is 19lbs and 14ounces - 27 inches long :)
I've moved him exclusively into the 18 months clothes (except the red outfit below that is 2t - the smallest it comes in) - his head no longer fits through the holes on 12 mos!
Here's a few new pics of him:
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/00ca86a0.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/b9553850.jpg
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/michcar1/2012-05-13_18-49-11_759.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy mother's Day!!! Hope you all had a lovely day :) :flower:

Michieb, Cristiano is so cute, and you look fabulous!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## qwk

Great pics!

Michieb - I was hoping Quinton would say mama on mothers day too! :rofl: he of course did not ;)


----------



## Leopard

6 months yesterday. Where the heck did it go!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 6 months to Kezzie!


----------



## Leopard

:)


----------



## Huggles

those pics of cristiano are gorgous!

happy 6 months cristiano and kezzie!


----------



## Leopard

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1010617-tangling-fire-thistle-6-months.html

^^^ New parenting journal and thanks girls. Sorry I haven't been here much.


----------



## wtt :)

Hi ladies, it's been almost a month since our move back to Europe and we love it here :) Hope all is well. Our babies are growing up fast!! Anybode elses baby growl and grunt a lot? :D


----------



## sherylb

Mine does! I also discovered this week that she loves when I say that animals make particular sounds and she laughs every time I make an animal sound.


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy is 13lb 3oz, 62cm long and her head circ is 39.2cm YAY! I'm so happy, and she scored massively high on the milestones chart. So proud of my little girl.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya is 22lb 2oz 72cm :)


----------



## fides

great pics, and sounds like all the babies are quite healthy - love the weight and height ranges - babies are so different! i met a baby at baby time who was 11 months old and she was the same weight as my son (and he's in the 12th percentile now for weight at his age) - crazy!

wtt, glad you like being back in Europe, and yes, my son grunts quite a bit. 

let's see - baby has also just started sticking his tongue out, he is taking steps while holding on to our hands, and he can sit unaided for a short time. Still won't roll over on purpose, though, lol!!


----------



## sherylb

LOL, every time Kristin wakes up she rolls over and plays until we come get her. She was 13 lb 9.5 oz Monday.


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow you have petite babies :flower:

Freya must be a monster then :haha:


----------



## sherylb

We are 11th percentile up from 5-7 and proud of it!


----------



## babyhopes2010

sherylb said:


> We are 11th percentile up from 5-7 and proud of it!

Thats great news:thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all ella turned 6 months yesterday were has the time gone


----------



## bbygurl719

we have her 6 mon appt on thurs and cant wait to find out ow much she weighs


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy 6 months ella, and happy 8 weeks to your bump bby! Sounds like everyone's babies are doing fabulously :)


----------



## Leopard

We are 3rd percentile, up from 2nd so I'm happy.


----------



## Huggles

happy 6 months ella!

We're finally home after a 5 day hospital stay - poor logan had bronchiolitis and tonsilitis along with RSV virus. Doing much better now though.


----------



## Leopard

Glad to hear things are better Huggles <3


----------



## sherylb

Leopard -- I think we are both hoping that it's our babies' turn to have a big growth spurt and get a little more caught up to the other babies.  :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

brill news :)


----------



## fides

sherylb said:


> We are 11th percentile up from 5-7 and proud of it!

woohoo! :happydance:



Leopard said:


> We are 3rd percentile, up from 2nd so I'm happy.

yay! well done! :happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks mrs.aj im still in shoock shes 6 months alredy..and all thistalk about weight is getting me vey anxious to find out what lil miss is now.. i know shes gotten heavier becuase she went up a diaper size she is now in size 3


----------



## Michieb

Huggles I hope Logan is feeling much better! I also hope you are doing ok, that must have been very stressful!
Happy 6 months to Ella!
Congrats on the weight gain to leopard and Sheryl, :)
Fidel's I love the 6 month pic, he is adorable, and also looks like he gained a lot of weight as well!


We went to our first swim class on Saturday. Cristiano did great and he loved the water! There were about 15 families there. We did a lot of ring around the Rosie, humpy dumpy, and was a ton of fun. Carina also had her class and is doing awesome, she was diving , the backstroke, butterfly, and was constantly telling te instructor what to do..not sure he liked that, but she swims great for a five year old.
As for me, I'm finally down to 135lbs... It's killing me that these lasts 20 are just takingso loooong! My old clothes still don't fit, maternity doesn't fit, and I hate buying for a size I hopefully won't stay in long :(
My mil is headed to Europe for 6 weeks, so toured the nursery schooli sent my daughter to for cristiano. He'll start next week. I am a little uneasy, didn't send carina till she was 18 mos, he's only 6 mos, and I feel so bad. At least she was able to talk and could tell me if anything bad happened. Hoping all goes well.

Hope all you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## sherylb

Michie what are you trying to get down to? I am at 122 right now and haven't been this low in years. I was at 138 when I got pregnant.


----------



## Michieb

Sheryl - i am trying to get to 120 :( Thats what i was before Cristiano - before the kids i was always at about 130 - but after carina and the non stop running around i was able to stay within 114 and 120 so i would like to get back to the 120 at least - but i guess i am getting old (will be 36 next week :( ) so my metabolism is starting slowdown and the weight is just taking longer to come off! I know its only going to get harder so i really want to take off as much as i can now - but i am having trouble~~~
after his birth i was at 181 - and got to 140 with no problem - but now the last 20 are taking forever!!!! been two months and i only shed 5lbs! :( and i have this large belly flap - right above the incision that is not nice to look at and hangs over my underwear and pants/shorts - yuck!!!


----------



## sherylb

Only 15 more than till your goal. You can do it. :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Ok who (besides Huggles and DrGomps) is using sippy cups versus holding off on introducing them? I know that Logan uses sippy cups and Josie does. But I feel like Kristin is growing up too fast and I'm not ready for her to start using a sippy cup. She doesn't do bottles at all anymore so we don't really need it. She has drank water out of my cup so I don't know that I even want to start sippy cups until there is a need for them?


----------



## Michieb

I use a sippy cup for some water after his meals. He loves it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Trying to get Eden to take a sippy cup so she has water but at the minute she won't take anything but a bottle xx


----------



## fides

we're using a doidy cup


----------



## Leopard

We are trying to introduce one, but she really doesn't like it. I don't mind her keeping a bottle though, she is only 6 months. We are contemplating a change to Tommee Tippee bottles since I want to start breastfeeding again (she nearly latched the other day!), we are trying her on one at the moment (It's pink with a flower pattern :haha:), she seems to go alright with it, though the teats collapse sometimes, but it is a sucking motion more akin to breastfeeding than the Avent bottles, though I'm still a major Avent girl. 
We are slowly starting her on finger foods as well. She's had some potato chips (as in the hot ones) and some fish. She loves chewing and sucking on things and almost has the swallowing down pat which is awesome!

We think we had an iron problem with her, because for months (basically since formula started) her poop had been a very dark green. It's slowly changing back to the normal mustard colour now which is great!

We've had a couple of really bad days though. Yesterday I just cried, because she screamed at me for hours. I tried everything and nothing would work, but when it was bed time she went to sleep which was good. We had a little bit of trouble today, but we both had a nap at about 1pm which helped enormously. 

*Michie* Just keep working at the weightloss, I know how hard it is, because I'm in the same boat at the moment, it is driving me nuts! Take gluten out of your diet as much as you can!

*Sheryl* It's totally a personal choice if you want to start a sippy cup. If you feel it would make your gorgeous baby more grown up, and you don't feel comfortable with that, then don't use one. It won't cause any problems, just when teeth are coming through keep and eye on gum decay.

*Sun_Flower* If you want her to have water, set aside a bottle out of your collection and use it only for water. You can get sippy cups that are very similar to bottles as well, so they might be worth a try. If she doesn't like the taste of water, add a pinch of brown sugar to the water.


----------



## fides

leopard, :hugs: so sorry things are difficult


----------



## Leopard

fides said:


> leopard, :hugs: so sorry things are difficult

Thanks Fide, darl. 
Hey, any idea why she would go absolutely insane when I give her a bath? She used to be really good with them, but we introduced showers instead, as at our old house it was a lot easier for all involved. DH or I would jump in the shower with her, whilst the other waited with a towel. She loved showers. We got a bit slack on the baths and just gave her 'cloth baths' for a little while, and we have started proper baths again, and the moment her feet touch the water you'd think I was murdering her! 
She screams for the whole bath, goes red in the face and just looks all round unhappy. 
It's never too hot or anything :shrug: I'm at a loss and I dread bath time now.


----------



## fides

Jacob was screaming like that when we were using hte baby bath for a while. i started taking baths with him, holding him and easing him into the water while he was facing me - for some reason, he does better on my skin.


----------



## qwk

Quinton gets upset with baths sometimes if he is too tired or too cold - I run a space heater in the bathroom while he bathes now so that when he gets out he's not cold :)

Sheryl, I think you can def just skip the sippy cup entirely, I'm not sure how much I will push it.. The one I got is a convertible sippy-to-straw cup, I'll prob just use the sippy part to get the idea across of what the cup is for. Q drinks from a glass at meals too (which I am holding :))

Here's a video if my little guy trying chicken - we are doing baby led weaning and he has really taken to it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00T3U1QZFlo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Leopard

fides said:


> Jacob was screaming like that when we were using hte baby bath for a while. i started taking baths with him, holding him and easing him into the water while he was facing me - for some reason, he does better on my skin.

I'd do that too, except one minor problem; we don't have a bath :haha:.


----------



## Michieb

Love the video Qwk! Quinton is adorable!! My son would love a chicken leg i am just so scared about the choking i only have him on stage 2 jarred foods! But when we are eating he gets so mad and wants some :( 
Thank you Leopard - i know i have to be patient - i am just not LOL :)
Hope things get better for you which i am sure they will - Carina cried and screamed alll day - after 6 or 7 months it got better! Hang in :)


----------



## fides

cute video, qwk!

we're also doing BLW, but he's not that interested yet. he's still getting used to the high chair, and we've tried about 3-4meals so far. how long did it take him to get that interested?


----------



## qwk

Whoa congrats fides, just saw your ticker!!

As for interest, he was pretty interested right from the beginning...! We started the day he turned six months, and i did once a day for i think like 4 days then started offering twice per day. Meat is a definite hit, and broccoli! He was showing signs of interest before we started (trying to steal food, etc) though!


----------



## fides

oh, i see - i think our mistake was starting the day he hit 6 months b/c he ended up being sick for several days from all of the shots he got that day. we restarted a few days ago and not much interest yet. guess we'll just keep trying - thanks!


----------



## Huggles

ooh congrats fides!
Were you trying or did it just happen? I know there's a few ladies on here already ttc again.


----------



## fides

Huggles said:


> ooh congrats fides!
> Were you trying or did it just happen? I know there's a few ladies on here already ttc again.

thanks! not trying, not preventing. didn't think we could get preggers w/o actually trying (first 2 times took 13 and 4 cycles of full-on TTC). pleasantly surprised. :blush:


----------



## Huggles

:thumbup:

fx'd it's a sticky one and you have a happy and healthy pg.


----------



## qwk

fides said:


> oh, i see - i think our mistake was starting the day he hit 6 months b/c he ended up being sick for several days from all of the shots he got that day. we restarted a few days ago and not much interest yet. guess we'll just keep trying - thanks!

Ah gotcha, yeah. Can't imagine eating too well when feeling a but under the weather... What foods have you tried? Steamed carrots were also a big hit, easy to hold/eat :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hooray Fides, that is so exciting! 

I can't believe we have two ladies in here who are expecting again!


----------



## fides

qwk said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> oh, i see - i think our mistake was starting the day he hit 6 months b/c he ended up being sick for several days from all of the shots he got that day. we restarted a few days ago and not much interest yet. guess we'll just keep trying - thanks!
> 
> Ah gotcha, yeah. Can't imagine eating too well when feeling a but under the weather... What foods have you tried? Steamed carrots were also a big hit, easy to hold/eat :)Click to expand...

steamed baby carrots, chicken strips, ground beef strips, banana (without high chair and he's treated them like lollipops), cucumber, watermelon, brussel sprouts, and i think i'm missing something...

what have you guys tried? 



Mrs. AJ said:


> Hooray Fides, that is so exciting!
> 
> I can't believe we have two ladies in here who are expecting again!

thanks! me neither :haha:


----------



## qwk

Double post!


----------



## qwk

Similar! Avocado, sweet potato, steak, oatmeal and yogurt (loaded spoons), uhh asparagus, carrots, broccoli, chicken, zucchini... Green beans! Think that's it. Seems like a lot written out lol.

I'm sure he'll go for it when he's good and ready ;) 

And congrats again, that's so exciting! I too can't believe we have two preggy ladies!


----------



## Tish5478

oh wow congrats Fides!!! xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Fides :D xxx


----------



## Michieb

Congrats Fides!! Wow!! Hope you are feeling well :)


----------



## sherylb

We are sticking to stage 1 until I use up what I have made and have in the cabinet.


----------



## sherylb

Fides -- our favorites are sweet potato, apple sauce and yogurt. May try those? 

Here is the picture of the homemade whole milk yogurt I made last night. I made a 1/2 gallon worth with 1/2 gallon of whole milk, 1 3.something ounce packet of dry milk and 1/2 cup of Dannon natural yogurt for starter. I could only find a big tub of Dannon so I froze the rest in 2 oz portions for future endeavors. They recommend starting at 4:30pm so that you are adding the starter at 10pm and then when you wake up you have yogurt. 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385770_567921983813_118200218_30742443_47257047_n.jpg


----------



## bbygurl719

i know i said it in another thread ut congratz fides!! that like me n m husband we didnt think it would happen right away either


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Fides. I'm so happy for you.

Pip x


----------



## fides

awwww - cute avatar!!! (and, thanks!)


----------



## Huggles

aw love your avatar pip!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all had ellas appt thursday she weighs 15lbs 7ozs which is 25-50%, her length is 27" which is 90% and her head circumferance is 17cm which is 50-75%.. my baby girl is getting so big!!


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like she's doing fab xx


----------



## Leopard

Congratulations Fides. <3

I made up a few containers of egg, carrot and potato 'mush' (it's not that mushy), bubs loves it.


----------



## Michieb

Hi all! Hope everyone is well :)
Been a busy few weeks!
Can't believe cristiano will be 7 months tomorrow. He has been quite busy. Two weeks ago on my bday he said mama for the first time ;). Great bday gift. He has now added baba ( what we call the bottle) and papa to his list. He can clap hands, which he now does non stop and is a crawling machine. He can also get himself to standing position everywhere so we have had to lower his crib because he started climbing out. Carina graduated VPk and we had a pool party for her which was a ton of fun! Planning a trip to ny to see my family over the 4th of july weekend, can't wait I miss them tons. 
Fides and baby girl open you ladies are feeling well :) and that pregnancy is going well.
Happy 7 mos to all the nov babies


----------



## bbygurl719

hey michieb i am actually doing fantastic. i have only been sick two times unlike w/ Ella (constantly)lol. she is also a crawling machine (actually army crawler as we have tile) and she is also pulling her self in a standing position.. un fortantly the only sound that comes out is dadadadada lol. she is cutting hur teeth but has not actully cut thru. we recently went thru a bad stage were she would not stay asleep at night but finally fixed that.. next mondy i have my first scan and next tuesday ella w/ b 7 months night all


----------



## Huggles

happy 7 months cristiano!

logan is also saying dadadada all the time - it's so cute!
he has finally started sitting independently and is just being so cute at the moment - love him to bits!


----------



## fides

awww, what a cute pic!


----------



## sherylb

It's been a week again since someone posted here.

So my precious girl loves her solids, ate 13 oz yesterday between lunch and dinner. We are FINALLY getting close to sitting. She still may crawl before she sits. I think she has figured out how to go backwards, maybe. I walked away and it seemed like she was back when I came back. She's getting better about standing while I hold her hands but still seems to prefer using mommy as a jumperoo. She's going to the beach for the first time Sunday. I hope it goes well. DH's family is spending the day out there for his birthday and I am already planning to come home early whenever she seems ready to go. She still only has purees and I think I may try to bypass sippy cups. She drinks pretty well when I give her a drink from a cup or water bottle. No words yet, she rolls both directions quickly now but only does this trick in her crib. She lays down and if she isn't ready for bed she will roll to her back, play with her feet and roll back over to her belly when she's ready to go to sleep. She has 2 teeth and had her first dentist appointment this week. :cloud9: Proud to be Kristin's Mommy

How are your LOs??


----------



## fides

awww - sounds like she's doing well!


let's see, our 7 month old gained .3 lb in the last month, so he's now below 5th % in weight. :cry: have to go back yet again in another month for another weigh in... other than that, he can stand for a few seconds, he can walk with us holding one hand sometimes instead of two, he can sit, he can play on his own sometimes for up to 5 minutes, he's had his first 2 teeth cut through in the last week, he can scoot/inch/get up on all fours but drags his knees instead of crawling, and he still won't roll over on purpose. :haha:

hope all of your babies are doing well! :)


----------



## Huggles

Fides - is he on bm or formula? If formula, have you switched to follow on milk yet?
Logan used to gain on average 2lb per month. At his 5 month weigh-in he only gained 1lb, despite eating 1 meal a day (solids). At 6 months he wasn't gaining at all, despite now eating 3 meals a day. Switched him follow-on milk one week before 7 months and at his 7 month weigh-in he'd gained just short of .5lb. 
I think by 6 months the starter formula just isn't enough anymore.


----------



## fides

what is follow-on milk? haven't heard of that - who makes it? he's on enfamil gentlease - the only one that's worked w/his reflux - and doc said he'd be on it until 12 mo. the problem is his # of ounces per day dropped at 6 mo when he got sick from shots, and he just hasn't regained appetite b/t that and teething - he eats less per day in formula milk than he did at 5 months, but now that his 2 teeth r in, i'm hoping he'll get his appetite back (?!). i will have to ask our doc a/b follow on milk at the next appt - thx 4 the tip! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. Lil miss ella is a handful now.. She loves to sit in her pack n play w/ all her toys and play.. she stands all the time now. holds on w/ one hand on edge of pack nplay and walks around. she started sitting on her own without eing taught.. for he longst time she would armycrawl but wednsday when i was at work she started crawlin on her knees.. she talks like crazy saying dadadadad, babababa, lalalalala, and a lil mamama. shes a very happy active baby. she has also learned to climb out of her bumbo seat and crawl to mommy.. it just sees lie she is learn everything too fast but i have heard the learn stuff quicker if there is another sibling on the way loll!!


----------



## bbygurl719

oh n i only got one more week of frst trimester yay!!


----------



## sherylb

Fides how big is he now? I didn't remember you mentioning that he was a small baby like Kristin. We went from 5-7th percentile to 11th the month that we added solids. How does he do with solids?


----------



## fides

28" and 15.6 lb. solids r ok, but doc said he should still take in same # oz/day in formula for next couple months, just adding in solids as extra on top of formula since he still needs the nutrients of the formula first - she didn't want us replacing any of the formula ounces with solids, just to add solids. he's been 90's in height and low 10's in weight so far, so dropping below 5th is his lowest weight percentile yet. he's happier today, so hoping the tooth pain is over so we can get back on track. :) glad Kristin is growing well.


----------



## fides

bbygurl719 said:


> Hi all. Lil miss ella is a handful now.. She loves to sit in her pack n play w/ all her toys and play.. she stands all the time now. holds on w/ one hand on edge of pack nplay and walks around. she started sitting on her own without eing taught.. for he longst time she would armycrawl but wednsday when i was at work she started crawlin on her knees.. she talks like crazy saying dadadadad, babababa, lalalalala, and a lil mamama. shes a very happy active baby. she has also learned to climb out of her bumbo seat and crawl to mommy.. it just sees lie she is learn everything too fast but i have heard the learn stuff quicker if there is another sibling on the way loll!!

cute! he was doing the gagagaga and others for a while, but now he's back to blowing bubbles and grunting, lol.

babies are so different - i see a bunch of babies at baby time at the library every week, and it's so neat to see how different they are at such a young age!


----------



## Huggles

fides - follow-on milk is just the next phase of milk.

We have different brands here, but Logan was on prenan for prem babies, up until he reached 40 weeks gestation (4 weeks actual age), then NAN 1 until 7 months, now NAN 2 from 7 -12 months.

Generally NAN 1 is birth - 6 months, NAN 2 is 6-12 months, and NAN 3 is 12 + months.

So follow-on milk would be the next one up from what he's on, one that states from 6 + months. Some speciality milks don't differentiate though and are often used up until 12 months so maybe his milk doesn't have a follow-on version.


----------



## sherylb

fides said:


> 28" and 15.6 lb. solids r ok, but doc said he should still take in same # oz/day in formula for next couple months, just adding in solids as extra on top of formula since he still needs the nutrients of the formula first - she didn't want us replacing any of the formula ounces with solids, just to add solids. he's been 90's in height and low 10's in weight so far, so dropping below 5th is his lowest weight percentile yet. he's happier today, so hoping the tooth pain is over so we can get back on track. :) glad Kristin is growing well.

Sorry you are having to go through all the weight checks. We did that every single month until she went for her 6 month checkup. I think her 6 month appointment was the first time I didn't cry when they weighed her or when I talked to the doctor about her weight. But she's great, just petite. She won't need to go through the thinning out stage that chunkier babies go through.


----------



## k8y

just popping in to say hello and to see how everyone is getting on ? We are all fine. Martha is just amazing, I love her so much. :) still no teeth. She is still breastfed, but has 3 meals a day plus snacks now. she is eating what ever we have just chopped up a bit or if Im lazy she has a jar. she has the 10month+ jars. She is sitting well, and likes to stand holding onto things but throws herself back when I'm not expecting it, she thinks this is a very funny game and laughs a lot. She is crawling backwards, hasn't quite cottoned on to the fact that she can also go forwards too yet. :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey all

https://s18.postimage.org/mvi5bdxwl/P7010302.jpg


----------



## Leopard

Hey, had a long hiatus, figured it was time to stop by again. 
Kezzy turns 8 months on the 15th, I cannot believe how fast it has gone. She is attempting to stand up now, I'm sure it is quite frustrating for her. 
We haven't started solids completely yet, as I'm still wary of them, but she has some now and then. We stopped giving her cows-milk based formula last month, she is on goat-milk formula now the change was awesome. 

She was in hospital the other day with a fever of 39.4C but it wasn't due to a chest problem or anything like that, they believe it has something to do with her kidneys again, so she is back on antibiotics and they make actually bother to do something about her ureteric issues. 

With regards to myself, I have a job now, as husband lost his. I earn more anyhow. I'm also starting university next month, it's just a preparation course, which will take a year since I'm doing part time. After that I'll be undertaking a registered nursing course, to lead into a midwifery course. 

So lots going on


----------



## Huggles

hope they manage to sort out her problems with her kidneys and things soon.

Sounds like she's doing well otherwise.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey everyone! K8y it sounds like Martha is doing fantastically :) Babyhopes, she's gorgeous!

Leopard, I hope you get Kezzy's kidney issues sorted soon :hugs:

AFM, Connor is doing fantastically. Crawling everywhere, pulling up on everything and starting to cruise. He has two teeth, and although he still isn't sttn he generally only gets up once which is a huge improvement around here! We also just found out that Connor is going to be a big brother! :dance: Excited and scared about that!


----------



## sherylb

WOW Robin Congrats!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Tee hee so happy for you Robin :) xxxx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz robin.. as far as ella she is crawling around like crazy. she stands all the time she even is brave enough to try n let go. dh said the other night when i was a work that she let go of the couch and tried to run and feel down. my mom said the other day she took one step its crazy.. she doesnt have any teeth yet :(. shes sitting by herslef alot she likes to sit on her knees sill girl shes all around a happy lil girl. pregnancy for me is going good just constantly tired lol. im not really gaining weight yet they are putting me on the boost or ensure drinks to help gain weight and also on whole milk. Ella will b 8 months July 19th which is also my birthday!!


----------



## Leopard

Well huge updates everyone. 
With regards to Kezzy, she says Mum, Dad and Nanny now, and is attempting to master Dog. She is a speedy crawler and gets into everything. 

With regards to myself, my partner and I have split; my choice and probably very late. Better late than never. Only problem is, he is withholding Kezzy from me and threatening to run away with her if I don't go back to him, so I'm organising court. 
He doesn't seem to understand the term 50/50. 
Other than that, I'm as sick as a dog, caught a virus I think, and have been resting up.


----------



## sherylb

How in the heck is he managing to withhold your daughter?? That's insane!


----------



## Huggles

really hope you manage to get her back and sort out legal stuff so he can't take her away.


----------



## k8y

Thats terrible, I'd be camping outside his door till he gave my baby back if it were me. Hope you get the situation sorted out soon.


----------



## fides

just thought to check this thread - Leopard i'm so sorry you're going through that - do you have Kezzy back now?


----------



## Leopard

Not yet. He has more mood swings than an adolescent girl! I should be getting her next week.

I wanted to show you gals some piccies of her 
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-13 12.18.01.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









2012-07-13 12.17.57.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Next week? I'd be freaking out. 

She is really adorable though!


----------



## fides

oh, my goodness - i can't imagine!! :hugs:

and, love the pics!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey everyone.. how r u all. im doing good. gettng big already lol. lil miss ella is 8 months old today and its y birthday.. ill b 17 weks preggo tomorrow. time is sure flying by lol. i find ou if its a boy or girl on august 13th and it ant come soon enough!! miss talking to u all!!


----------



## Huggles

she's so cute leopard! Really hope you get her back soon :hugs:

Happy Birthday bbygurl! And happy 8 months to Ella :cake:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Happy birthday bby! Can't believe you're almost 17 weeks already! How are you feeling? The morning sickness is just starting to hit me, ugh.


----------



## bbygurl719

ty for the bday wishes. i know i cant believe im 17 weeks already.. I FEEL HUGE LOL... other than that ive been feeling really good n feeling the baby alot its amazing lol. i cant wait to find ut the sex august 13th cant come fast enough


----------



## wtt :)

Hi all, a lot has been going on... Kenji has 4 teeth, crawls and pulls himself up. He started crusing along the couch. He said Mama for my birthday on the 26th which was such a good feeling!! I am so glad we spent most of our time with my mom during the past 3 months because on the 23rd she decided to leave this world...


----------



## k8y

wtt I am so sorry about your Mum, what happened hun? Ah I cant start to imagine what your going through, I would be lost without my mum. Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So sorry to hear about your mum wtt :hugs: I'm glad you and Kenji got to spend so much time with her.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey ladies.here is my 18 week bump pic!! i am so sorry wtt about ur mom!!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks all. She won her fight with cancer after many many years of enduring a lot... She finally found peace :)


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear about your mum wtt :hugs:
That's so awesome that Kenji said Mum on your bday!

Great bump pic bbygurl.


----------



## k8y

Really really sorry. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wtt :) said:


> Thanks all. She won her fight with cancer after many many years of enduring a lot... She finally found peace :)

:hugs:


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies!

Haven't been on for ages. Life is so hectic now it's hard to find time! 

Hope all is well with mummies and babies.

Sorry to hear about your mum wtt.

Haven't caught up on all the pages!

Jorja is doing really well. Just got her first teeth at nearly 9 months! She's not quite crawing yet but is trying to pull up on EVERYTHING!

Anyway must dash as am at work! 

XX


----------



## sherylb

Here's a group the prego Mommies might like:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/667044-little-ones-close-age-please-join-us.html

They have a really cute blinkie for the group too!
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/LO.gif


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah its a nice group n im pretty sure all of us r in it alread


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies, I had my first appt/scan yesterday and everything is looking great with bean #2!

Connor is doing great, his sleep has much improved which is nice.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin started crawling at a playdate this morning. Luckily the other mom had a video recorder or I would have missed it. :cloud9:


----------



## Huggles

oh wow sheryl, that's awesome! And so lucky there was a camera nearby!


----------



## Leopard

Kezzy is pulling herself up on things, she has a box she plays with, and she pushes herself up and walks behind it to keep her balance. She is such an amazing little girl. I see her as often as I can, but I'm in a real tough spot myself right now. 
She is going to be a tall girl just like me, she is already showing her height. I just feel so proud to have her as my daughter, and I really miss her. 
I went out to visit her the other night and she called me mummy. She actually recognised me and called me. It nearly made me cry! 

On a sadder note, I just had an early miscarriage. It's cut me pretty deep to be honest; trying to get passed the guilt (the blame phase) and the fact that I lost it. I'm trying to keep my emotions about it tucked away because I'm just getting passed post natal depression, but it is very hard.
I feel like a failed mother and a failed woman.

I've decided, however, that I'm finally going to do something with my life, so I can give my daughter a better life. I'm joining the Royal Australian Air Force, and getting my act together. I need the stability that a military lifestyle will bring, and I need the income to help support my daughter. 
A lot of things are tearing me up, I'm basically homeless, I'm heart-sick and I've been borderline suicidal, so I really need a change of lifestyle to survive. 

I just thought I better give you girls an update, because I love you all, and hope everything is going well with your babies and for those of you with another on the way, congratulations.


----------



## pip7890

I am so sorry for your loss Leopard. :hug:

I hope that things start to turn around for you. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## sherylb

Leopard -- Kezzy is living with her Dad then and you visit her? I suppose that's better since you said you don't have a place to live anymore and are joining the military. I hope it gives you everything you need and that your body and brain recover quickly from all that has happened to you. :hugs: Sounds like Kezzy is doing brilliantly!

Do you have any current pictures of her? I want to see what she looks like now.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: Leopard. I am sorry you are going through such a rough time.


----------



## fides

Leopard, :hugs: i'm so sorry for your loss and for all the other things you are dealing with. you'll be in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

leopard, I'm so sorry you are going through so much at the moment :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I think this is the best place to ask since since all the babies are at the same place. 

Re: BFing. Kristin is down to nursing 3x a day now. Is anyone else experiencing the same? I'm full by the time she does nurse so I think she's still getting a lot, just noticed she was only nursing when she wakes up in the morning, once during the day and at bedtime. She also had 3 meals and an occasional snack.


----------



## Huggles

As you know, logan is formula fed, not bf, but he has also dropped his bottles so he generally only has milk when he wakes, in the middle of the day, and at bedtime.
He eats 3 meals + 1 snack.

I mentioned to the paed that he'd dropped some bottles and he said that's right and normal and must happen.


----------



## Leopard

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557369_10150983163651275_1046526364_n.jpg


----------



## Huggles

she's gorgeous!


----------



## sherylb

Leopard I love that pic! She's changed so much from your avatar pic! She has more hair too. I think Kristin's was falling out so she still doesn't have much on most of her head compared to what I would expect at almost 9 months of growth.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all just popping in to say hi. next monday we find out the sex and lil miss ela keeps trying to take her first step!!


----------



## alybel

Just popping in and saw that bbygurl is pregnant again, congratulations!!! 

Little Veronica is doing well, furniture cruising, etc. She has just started childcare and loves it. The only problem is that she is breastfed and refusing to take a bottle, so Ihave to go down to childcare and feed her during the day. Lucky she is cute... 

I'll try to pop in a little more often, just so busy with four kids, working etc.


----------



## sherylb

Woohoo! I was right! Bby is having a girl! She posted they already picked out Tinnlee Grace as her name.

Alybel I would definitely have the same problem with Kristin if she went to daycare. At least she is down to nursing at wake-up, between lunch and dinner and at bedtime, only 3 times a day and occasionally once in the middle of the night.


----------



## LeeLouClare

:hi:Hello ladies! Wondered if I could ask some advice? My son has become seriously irratible. He was sleeping through but since he hit 8 months he's been irratible night and day. He's either crying or moaning all the time exceptions are when he's eating.
Anyone else got this experience?


----------



## Huggles

alybel - that's great that you are able to go and feed her at daycare! Glad she's enjoying it.

LeeLouClare - there is a major sleep regression which happens around 8, 9 or 10 months and can last 4-6 weeks. It is a hugely major time for development and separation anxiety tends to kick in then too. So a lot of fussiness and bad sleep is quite normal at that age.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty Sheryl for posting that for me and I had the same sleeping issue with Ella at like six or seven months and we started giving her a big bowl of rice cereal with fruit n juice in it an hour before bed and than an eight ounce bottle with two scoops of rice in it with formula and sas been sleeping amazingly since than n congrats on ur second pregnancy ur two weeks behind me


----------



## you&me

Hiya everyone :flower:

Haven't posted or been on in ages...hope everyone and babies are doing well...congratulations on all the new bumps, having such small ages gaps can be hard work but it is so so rewarding :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey just wanted to let u all know baby # 2 will not b Tinnlee Grace she will b Angelyca Grace..


----------



## sherylb

Amanda you keep changing your mind on the spelling don't you? I saw you had posted Angelica Grace yesterday.


----------



## bbygurl719

Lol yeah bit it's set as Angelyca. Grace


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all just popping in to say i had Ellas 9 month appt yesterday. she is now 18lbs 12ozs (50th %) her head circumference is 17 1/2 (50-75th%) and is 28 3/4 inches tall (90th %).. On sept 21st i got to take her to a pediatric Orthopedic :( he second toes curl under her third toes


----------



## sherylb

Amanda I have that on one foot! My middle toe curls under my 2nd toe! It doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## k8y

cant believe our babies have started turning one !!! where did that year go ??????


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Katie, I was just thinking about this yesterday and was going to post in here today - great minds! :)

I can't believe all our LO's are approaching their one year birthdays!!! 

What does everyone have planned to celebrate? How are all the LO's doing?


----------



## bbygurl719

we are throwing Ella a Mickey Mouse theme bday party as she loves Mickey Mouse Ckubhouse lol. and ella doing good she so big runnin all over the place now!!


----------



## sherylb

We are having a party at our house with cupcakes the Sunday before her birthday. It started just family then I added 4 of her friends from playgroup and their families. Then one of our friends asked about the party and so the list grew from 26 to 38 in one minute flat. Glad we hadn't told anyone we were providing food.  

Kristin is great! She plays with her toys wonderfully. She's learning not to play with cords. She can climb down from the couch feet first and she likes to hide from me. Neither of us can hide without laughing though so it's super cute. Yesterday she crawled down the hall a few feet out of my sight while I went to the bathroom and she came back laughing excitedly every time I called her name.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Mickey Mouse is a cute idea :)

Wow 38 people? That is going to be a big party, definitely good you don't have to provide food! I think we're going to have around 15 people and we are doing a basketball theme. 

Connor is also running all over the place, it is nuts! And we find out tomorrow if he is having a brother or sister....stay tuned!


----------



## bbygurl719

o u better let us know lol. i will be having my c section on dec 22nd if she doesnt decided to come before that!!


----------



## sherylb

I still can't believe we are getting ready for birthday parties and you ladies are getting ready for BIRTHS. LOL. Still determined to stick with one although I am thinking about changing b/c methods. It would be easier if I weren't nursing still though.


----------



## Huggles

wow bbygurl - you're almost 30 weeks! :shock:
The time has just flown by!

We're having a teddy bear's picnic for logan's party, with about 40 people! :wacko:
28 adults and 12 kids. Have to invite all the family, and my family seems to be rather large. And then the friends as well. All just adds up!

Excited to find out the gender tomorrow MrsAJ!

Sheryl - why do you want to change b/c and which method would you prefer?


----------



## sherylb

I will message you.


----------



## bbygurl719

??? is ur bc method not doing good??


----------



## sherylb

I think the hormones are affecting me. 

Does anyone else's baby still have mainly purees? I have been giving her 18 oz a day of food but decided to start giving her the 6 oz jars of fruits and veggies which will up her to 23 oz of food a day.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor still has mostly purees - probably 15 -18 OZ a day, I do give him finger foods, but I don't think it amounts to much. He just has very little interest in food still :shrug:

Oh....and.....the ultrasound tech says she is fairly confident we are having a girl!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hi


----------



## sherylb

Woo hoo Robin! I am so mixed up on my days I forgot it's Wednesday. Fairly confident though? Did she give you a %? I'm not sure I would start buying pink on fairly confident alone?


----------



## Huggles

Wow, hearing how much your babies eat makes me wonder if that's why logan's still waking for milk most nights. I think if he eats 10oz in a day it's a good day. 12oz is an awesome day. Don't think he ever really has much more than that. I'm really really struggling with him and food at the moment.


----------



## sherylb

When Kristin was about 6 or 7 months old she was able to eat 13 oz for dinner alone.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Ha! There is no way Connor would sit still long enough to eat that much.


----------



## sherylb

Just goes to show how different all of our kids are.  Kristin usually finishes her food in 5-10 minutes.

I am trying desperately to get a picture of Kristin's latest teeth and I think she knows. She just laughs and gives me smirks instead of real smiles with teeth.


----------



## Huggles

Logan used to eat super well - people were always telling me they'd seldom seen a baby enjoying his food so much and eating so well (though he'd never eat 12oz in one sitting!). But lately i just really struggle - not sure if his tastes are changing or if my food has gotten boring or if he wants more texture/finger foods or what. Just relaly struggling to feed him.


----------



## sherylb

For some reason I was under the impression he was eating well for you even with the changes to his diet?


----------



## Huggles

no, he's going through a really weird phase at the moment. Don't think it's got anything to do with the dairy/gluten free thing either. He just doesnt' want anything.
He used to eat mixed veg really happily, same with meat/veg mixes. Bascially anything i made he ate. Now all he wants to eat are oranges and avo's! If i defrost a mixed veg puree, he takes one bite and the rest goes in the bin. Same with my nice tomato pasta I make him. And meat/veg mixes. He just won't eat them.

I think a big part of the problem at the moment is that he wants to feed himself, and I struggle to find suitable things that he can manage that are finger foods. He can't eat big pieces of meat. I can give him a few teeny tiny pieces of chicken which he'll eat. But other than that i struggle for protein. He won't eat pieces of potato - doens't like how they feel in his mouth. He eats peas and corn, but that's not very filling.
I'm pretty sure it's just one of those difficult phases he'll get through soon enough (hopefully!).


----------



## sherylb

The leader of our playgroup was just posting yesterday that her almost 16 month old is going through the same thing. It sounds like most kids go through it at some point from the comments on her post. Is he still eating PB&Js with his g/f bread? At least that's some protein.

Also - was looking at the nutrition of Cheerios and was surprised at how many vitamins/etc it has in it per serving.


----------



## Huggles

I put a very thin spreading of peanut butter on his bread 1-2 times per week.

On monday, when his tummy had been running, i gave him rice cereal, mixed with mashed banana and pureed apple for supper - wanted something easy on his tummy and that would bind things a bit. Plus he loves fruit and usually eats his cereal nicely. He ate it all.

so tonight i again gave him rice cereal, mixed iwth mashed banana and pear this time, and mashed in a boiled egg yolk for some protein. He ate a really nice big bowl full :D

I had a look through the Annabel Karmel book the other day, looking for recipes to try, and she starts the 9-12 month section by saying it's a difficult age and difficult phase and parents need lots of patience. So definitely seems to be something they all go through at some point!


----------



## sherylb

I have a feeling I'm going to have a really rough time whenever she stops eating purees so well.


----------



## Huggles

Seems hunger / how much he eats has nothing to do with how he sleeps.
He ate really really well tonight, including things like rice porridge which should keep him full for long and egg which is protein so should also tide him over well. And he's now woken at midnight for milk instead of the usual 2:30 / 3:30 :dohh: just can't win!


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya has

morning
toast or porridge
fruit
youghart


lunch
sanwichs fruit cheesy puffs and youghart


dinner
shepards pie/spaghetti bol/casserole that sort of thing


she has 12 oz just one bottle in morn and eve


----------



## tlh97990

I haven't been on here in a really long time but thought i would check in. I can't believe our babies are starting to hit the one year mark! Madelyn's birthday is friday and her party is saturday. It's bitter sweet I love watching her grow but am sad it's going by so fast!


----------



## sherylb

TLH -- I'm curious that your picture isn't one of Madelyn after she was born. You're not expecting are you?


----------



## fides

hey, there, ladies!! It's All Hallow's Eve, so I figured I'd bounce in here and say happy anniversary to all the November EDD's from last year! 

I hope all the 1st birthday parties everyone's probably planning all go quite smoothly!

If anyone is interested, there is a group for Sept, Oct & Nov moms of 2011 in the baby & parenting group discussion area. :)

Well, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## sherylb

I can't locate that section Fides?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Here's a link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/815469-sept-oct-nov-2011-mummies-babies-147.html


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm technically a Dec 2011 Mummy as my November baby came two weeks late lol, do you think anyone would mind? xx


----------



## sherylb

I wouldn't. You can explain when you introduce yourself.


----------



## tlh97990

hey everyone haven't been on here much lately! Madelyn celebrated her first birthday november 2nd and had a blast. Then we found out on Thanksgiving that we are expecting baby number 2!! Def. wasn't planning on having them so close together but everything happens for a reason!


----------



## sherylb

Congratulations TLH!! Great Thanksgiving news to be Thankful for!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats TLH!! Xx


----------



## Huggles

congrats tlh!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay congrats! When are you due?


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz thl. I cant believe as of tomorrow im only 27 days away from having baby number two. But i am so ready to meet her my body is physically done being pregnant it hurts all the time


----------



## Huggles

wow bbygurl! Can't believe you're almost full term! Your pregnancy has just flown by!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah I know I'm technically only 35 Weeks and 1 day by due date my ticker is set up for my c section date. But still can't believe how fast it went


----------



## Leopard

Just poking my head in


----------



## tlh97990

thanks everyone! I don't know when i'm due yet. I never really keep track of my periods very well and we weren't trying so its hard to tell. I'm thinking probably July though. I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow to try to get in soon to find out!


----------



## you&me

Heya everyone :wave:

I haven't been on the site in ages!! Hope everyone and babies are keeping well...congratulations on all of the new bump news :flower:

Mitch was 1 on 8th November, he has only just started sleeping through the night, much later than my girls were...still totally breastfed as he refuses to take a bottle of any kind or cows milk in a sippy cup, so I am still doing every feed :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

CONGRATS TLH!!

good to hear from everyone. :D


----------



## sherylb

LOL... Andrea I saw that you were the last poster and half expected you to be announcing that you are expecting like so many are here. Are you planning on more kiddos?

ETA: I see your ttc ticker. How many more do you want?


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. Just a quick update from me. Last Wednesday I started having paina in lower abdomen. On Thursday I went to doctors. I was one cm dialated. Doctor told me I was in the starting stages of labor were it could happen anytime now or I can go days like this. Well its been 8 days now got appt this afternoon hoping all these contractions have progressed me some. I just keep reminding myself each day only 17 more data at the most


----------



## Huggles

can't believe you're about to have your second baby already! Fx'd all goes well xx


----------



## sherylb

So exciting! It's hard to imagine for me at this point having been pregnant and having a newborn in addition to our routine now.


----------



## tlh97990

found out i'm due July 20th. Madelyn will be 20 almost 21 months around that time. i couldn't imagine having a newborn right now with her just turning one. it's hard enough to imagine having a baby in 7 months!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Its still hard to imagine for me as well but I'm so ready for her to b here n I think ill do just fine


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So excited for you bby!! If you end up making it to your section date on the 22nd, will you be home form the hospital in time for Christmas? 

And I'll agree with everyone that I can't imagine having a newborn right now...and yet I'll have one in three months! :haha: I think you just adjust and it becomes the new normal. And even though I'm scared and can't imagine it, at the same time I can't wait for her to get here :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes they said ill come home on Christmas eve


----------



## Trying4Angel1

I'm back too! Had my LO on November 28,2011 and now due with #2 in August! Yikes!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz 11 more days till number 2 is here getting really excited I can't believe people r already expecting for August next year


----------



## DrGomps

sherylb said:


> LOL... Andrea I saw that you were the last poster and half expected you to be announcing that you are expecting like so many are here. Are you planning on more kiddos?
> 
> ETA: I see your ttc ticker. How many more do you want?

Sheryl, I want 3 or 4....hubby wants 2...hahaha...we will se what happens. I love being pregnant and having babies!



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all. Just a quick update from me. Last Wednesday I started having paina in lower abdomen. On Thursday I went to doctors. I was one cm dialated. Doctor told me I was in the starting stages of labor were it could happen anytime now or I can go days like this. Well its been 8 days now got appt this afternoon hoping all these contractions have progressed me some. I just keep reminding myself each day only 17 more data at the most

Ooh! Not long now!!



tlh97990 said:


> found out i'm due July 20th. Madelyn will be 20 almost 21 months around that time. i couldn't imagine having a newborn right now with her just turning one. it's hard enough to imagine having a baby in 7 months!!

Yay congrats!! YOu will be fine!! Just take it one day at a time!!



Mrs. AJ said:


> So excited for you bby!! If you end up making it to your section date on the 22nd, will you be home form the hospital in time for Christmas?
> 
> And I'll agree with everyone that I can't imagine having a newborn right now...and yet I'll have one in three months! :haha: I think you just adjust and it becomes the new normal. And even though I'm scared and can't imagine it, at the same time I can't wait for her to get here :cloud9:

AWE!! SO exciting!! Connor will be a great big brother! :cloud9:



Trying4Angel1 said:


> I'm back too! Had my LO on November 28,2011 and now due with #2 in August! Yikes!

yay congrats!!


----------



## tlh97990

i can't believe this many of us are pregnant again.. everyone else start catching up with us!!!


----------



## sherylb

I can't believe we are starting the births of round 2 of this thread!


----------



## bbygurl719

Lol me either but I'm so excited to be giving birth again tho


----------



## DrGomps

sherylb said:


> I can't believe we are starting the births of round 2 of this thread!

when are you going to try for number 2??


----------



## bbygurl719

Any luck with the witch yet Dr gimps n yeah when r u going to try for #2 Sheryl


----------



## Huggles

Ya, it really is crazy that this time last year we were all welcoming our first babies into this world, and now most of you are getting ready to welcome your second babies already!

Neither Sheryl nor I will be trying for quite a while yet.
As far as I know Sheryl's not sure that she will even have a #2.
I'm on the fence still, but if we do it definitely won't be before logan's about 3 years old.


----------



## sherylb

I am really on the fence. We are playing with houseplan designs for the house we plan to build before Kristin starts kindergarten. I told him to go ahead and do 4 bedrooms so that if we do have #2 each kid has their own room and we still have a guest room. Right now I'm not in a hurry to go through all of this again with a toddler. I'm quite happy being a family of 3 and am highly considering keeping it this way. I know there are pros and cons to having one child or more though.


----------



## DrGomps

Huggles and Sheryl...could you ladies take some of my broodiness! :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

I see ur 1dpo Dr gomps good luck


----------



## DrGomps

thanks Amanda...first time ovulating since I had Josie...


----------



## fides

baby is taking a long nap, so i had time to check this thread for once - glad to see you ladies!



Mrs. AJ said:


> Here's a link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/815469-sept-oct-nov-2011-mummies-babies-147.html

thanks!



Sun_Flower said:


> I'm technically a Dec 2011 Mummy as my November baby came two weeks late lol, do you think anyone would mind? xx

absolutely not. i had asked a mod to move this thread from the pregnancy boards since we were still chatting periodically in here, but they told me if we're not pregnant then we're supposed to start a new thread in parenting groups or post in an existing parenting thread b/c they don't move threads when life events have changed, so i joined that group even though i was late to their party, and they've all been really nice. hope you guys had a fun birthday for your little girl!



tlh97990 said:


> hey everyone haven't been on here much lately! Madelyn celebrated her first birthday november 2nd and had a blast. Then we found out on Thanksgiving that we are expecting baby number 2!! Def. wasn't planning on having them so close together but everything happens for a reason!

oh my goodness!! HUGE congrats!!! so excited for you!


----------



## DrGomps

fides said:


> baby is taking a long nap, so i had time to check this thread for once - glad to see you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> Here's a link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/815469-sept-oct-nov-2011-mummies-babies-147.html
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> I'm technically a Dec 2011 Mummy as my November baby came two weeks late lol, do you think anyone would mind? xxClick to expand...
> 
> absolutely not. i had asked a mod to move this thread from the pregnancy boards since we were still chatting periodically in here, but they told me if we're not pregnant then we're supposed to start a new thread in parenting groups or post in an existing parenting thread b/c they don't move threads when life events have changed, so i joined that group even though i was late to their party, and they've all been really nice. hope you guys had a fun birthday for your little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone haven't been on here much lately! Madelyn celebrated her first birthday november 2nd and had a blast. Then we found out on Thanksgiving that we are expecting baby number 2!! Def. wasn't planning on having them so close together but everything happens for a reason!Click to expand...
> 
> oh my goodness!! HUGE congrats!!! so excited for you!Click to expand...

wow! Fides great to hear from you! How has your pregnancy been?? Not long now!! :shock:


----------



## sherylb

I have enough broodiness Andrea. Fighting it hard.


----------



## DrGomps

sherylb said:


> I have enough broodiness Andrea. Fighting it hard.

awe...I lost the fight. :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

sherylb said:


> I have enough broodiness Andrea. Fighting it hard.

Really? I didn't realise. I have less than none :(


----------



## sherylb

I fight the tiny bit I have. I am pretty good at it. I have no desire to get pregnant any time soon.


----------



## tlh97990

hey i didn't either and like where i am :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm stupidly broody but I have to wait till the summer, or that's what OH says anyway lol xx


----------



## bbygurl719

All I can say to u all that r broody now. At least u guys waited this long I was broody within a few months of having Ella lol seven more days I can't waiy


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...it took me about a year to get broody...also...I still haven't had a period so even If I wanted to, I couldn't conceive because of breastfeeding.


----------



## tlh97990

i miss all the moms from this thread! i'm in the group thread for when im due this time around and its just not the same as November 2011 Babies!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Lol tlh, I agree! I'm in the march moms group and it isn't the same!


----------



## bbygurl719

I agree too I'm in the Dec one n its not the same. I only have six days till Angelyca Grace is here


----------



## bbygurl719

Oh n my mom bought matching xmas outfits for Aaryella n Angelyca to wear home from hospital on xmas eve when we get out


----------



## DrGomps

bbygurl719 said:


> Oh n my mom bought matching xmas outfits for Aaryella n Angelyca to wear home from hospital on xmas eve when we get out

thats so sweet!!


----------



## DrGomps

glad to hear that the november moms are the best! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The matching Christmas outfits sound so cute! Can believe you'll have another baby in less than a week!


----------



## bbygurl719

I know it went by so fast. I will make sure to get pics n post


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, I feel like this pregnancy has gone by much faster too.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like mine is going by slow! but its still early. i think it's going slower now because i'm so sick this time and was never sick with Madelyn. im glad it's going by slow this time though because i have a lot more to do this time with moving Madelyn's room and switching our guest bedrooms around and going through all of Madelyn's stuff to see what we can use this time around and what to get rid of!!!


----------



## sherylb

Amanda I don't see any recent pics of Ella on your FB? Not sure if those 2 with the 1st birthday in the highchair are her?


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm sorry I've been slacking with the holidays n the end of pregnancy will try n get on n add some today


----------



## bbygurl719

Okay Sheryl there r recent pics of Ella now. Lol n no the lol girl in high chair is not Ella. Four more days til I have Angelyca


----------



## sherylb

Such a cutie pie! Her hair doesn't look like it has some strawberry in it like Kristin's does. I am always telling people that Kristin's hair is strawberry blonde not red.


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes her hair has a strawberry tiny in it. Mine does too when it isn't dyed


----------



## sherylb

Funny, my strawberry shows up when it is colored and yours is when it's not. 

We had our first bathtub poo this morning. After she had rubbed oatmeal all over her hands, tummy and mouth. Yuck! That's the 2nd day she hasn't eaten her oatmeal well so maybe it's time to drop it. She is eating a cereal bar still with no issues.


----------



## tlh97990

we still haven't had a bath tub poop thankfully! i'm dreading that lol she did poop in her potty chair once before she turned one but her dad stays home with her during the day and refused to work on potty training with her which drives me nuts cuz she could do it!


----------



## sherylb

Kristin could be 2 years from potty training as far as I'm concerned. She has no problem whatsoever with having poop for long periods of time without complaint. Often if she doesn't make her straining noises we don't notice she has unless we get a whif of the smell. 

It wasn't so hard to clean even though I had drained the water and let it sit over an hour. It was more the chaos of her stepping in it, cleaning her feet, poop on all my clothes b/c her bum was dirty, getting a diaper on her, changing my clothes while DH was trying to sleep. Hopefully we didn't disturb him too much. He's working nights this week.


----------



## DrGomps

bathtub poop. :sick:


----------



## bbygurl719

Tomorrow morning I get to meet my second baby girl I can't wait


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww good luck hon, can't wait to see pictures of Angelyca :) xx


----------



## Huggles

Good luck bbygurl!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows everyone? :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty all will update when I can


----------



## babyhopes2010

who else is expecting? :) x


----------



## bbygurl719

Angelyca Grace was born at 9:56 am 4 lbs 8 ozs n 19 in she perfect


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow she's teeny, huge congrats Amanda, so happy for you!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty she is so tiny will post pics when I get homr


----------



## Huggles

Congratulations!
I wondered if you did a typo cos 4lb really is tiny for full term!
Glad to hear she's doing well. Looking forward to pics!
Enjoy your new princess!


----------



## bbygurl719

Nope four pounds is not a typo she's a tiny little peanut exactly two pounds less than Ella was


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww teeny tiny princess, can't wait to see pictures! If I'm right you're not actually 40 weeks are you, you set your ticker for the day you knew you were going to have her? Xx


----------



## Huggles

wow, that really is tiny then!
Looking forward to pics.


----------



## babyhopes2010

bbygurl719 said:


> Angelyca Grace was born at 9:56 am 4 lbs 8 ozs n 19 in she perfect

awww cutie ickle one. freya was exactly double that lol. ouchy:dohh:


----------



## sherylb

I thought that was her actual due date? She told me on FB they expected her to be Ella's size and she posted a picture but will let her post here when she has a minute. She is tiny to be sure though yeah.


----------



## bbygurl719

Sheryl ur more than welcomed to help,me out by posting pics don't know when I will have a chance. N I was 39 Weeks when I had het


----------



## sherylb

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/176650_2632242622803_2108796135_o.jpg

Amanda: "Angelyca Grace was born at 956am weighing 4lbs 8ozs 19&#8221; long n she's beautiful."


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty Sheryl


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh she's absolutely perfect! Congrats again, what a wonderful Christmas present xx


----------



## Huggles

aw she's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

What a doll!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty all. We r home now she gained two ounces in the hospital. And is breastfeeding like a champ


----------



## Huggles

aw that's great that she's already gained weight!
Glad she's feeding well :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

One more pic posted today of Amanda's petite beauty:

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/341302_2639776131136_657047649_o.jpg


----------



## k8y

she so beautiful, making me broody


----------



## sherylb

I know but I think I have found enough strength to fight it off at least until we are in our next house sometime before Kindergarten, maybe permanently.


----------



## Huggles

cute pic!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty so much Sheryl your such a big help. I probably wouldn't b able to post pics for awhile. With the healing n making sure angelyca stays warm n trying to give Ella lots of attention is just so overwhelming right now on top of xmas n stuff


----------



## sherylb

Who is due next?


----------



## tlh97990

I'm not due until July so I'm sure someone is ahead of me!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I think Fides is due in February, and then I'm due in March :)


----------



## wtt :)

Omg guys, i won't be next anytime soon ;)


----------



## sherylb

Me either WTT. Just curious whose baby pictures we would see next and how long they are.


----------



## wtt :)

Haha ok. Just making sure i'm not the only one not wanting another child anytime soon :)
Happy for those that do and are pregnant :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

wtt :) said:


> Haha ok. Just making sure i'm not the only one not wanting another child anytime soon :)
> Happy for those that do and are pregnant :)

took us long time ttc. nearly 3 yrs! so we thought we would try in november! :haha: took one week!:dohh::haha:


----------



## wtt :)

babyhopes2010 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok. Just making sure i'm not the only one not wanting another child anytime soon :)
> Happy for those that do and are pregnant :)
> 
> took us long time ttc. nearly 3 yrs! so we thought we would try in november! :haha: took one week!:dohh::haha:Click to expand...

Lol i'm happy for you :D


----------



## sherylb

I'm so scared that would happen to me. :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

:haha:


----------



## tlh97990

we weren't wanting another child yet or necessarily trying for one, but hubby thought it wouldn't happen not being careful one time. and guess what it did!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wtt :) said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Haha ok. Just making sure i'm not the only one not wanting another child anytime soon :)
> Happy for those that do and are pregnant :)
> 
> took us long time ttc. nearly 3 yrs! so we thought we would try in november! :haha: took one week!:dohh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i'm happy for you :DClick to expand...

im happy for me :haha:
but i was a little bit like :argh: as it took 1 week


----------



## DrGomps

That's awesome baby hopes!


----------



## wtt :)

Oh my :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just popping in to say hi. I absolutely love being a mommy of a one yr old n a new born. Aaryella just adores her little sister. N Angelyca is doing amazing breastfeeding.


----------



## Huggles

glad things are going well bbygurl :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

hows everyone doing??


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Andrea you're just posting in here to show off your new ticker ;) xxxx


----------



## sherylb

Oh my gosh Andrea congrats!!! 

Kristin has been sick since late Tuesday and just sat with me for several minutes (out of character) so I know she doesn't feel good.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz Andrea.. How is everyone. Sheryl I understand the not feel good Ella got sick last Saturday took Angel to emergency room Monday morning. Than took Ella to doctors Monday afternoon. Angel is fine not running fever anymore. N doctor told us Ella just had a viral infection n that she had to fight it. I was only getting like two hours of sleep a day. She wasn't getting any better so rushed her in Friday. N found out she has an ear infection in left ear. N starting one in right ear. She was also starting to get a sinus infection. We r now on the mends. Doctor prescribed her antibiotics and told us we can give get Childers Benadryl. So I'm now getting sleep yay. Ella is now 22 lbs. N as of Monday Angel is 5lbs 9.5ozs. N I'm still exclusively breastfeeding Angel. I miss talking to u guys all the time.


----------



## tlh97990

yay andrea congrats!!!

have any of your LOs been getting their legs caught in the slats of the crib? my daughter will get both legs caught and she'll scream and when i get them out it seems like it hurts her. i dont know what to do to fix it. i'm afraid of putting bumpers back in because she'd probably use them to crawl out. do any of you have suggestions??


----------



## sherylb

Kristin puts her legs there all the time but doesn't get them stuck anymore. Maybe Made has chubbier legs? I just took Kristin's bumpers down in November but she wasn't using them to climb, just threw up all over them and I decided she didn't need them anymore. 

This is Kristin's 3rd time being sick since her birthday 11/13. She just can't catch a break! Her doctor told me to give her Benedryl if she wasn't coughing and Mucinex Chest Congestion if she was and she's been coughing so she gets Mucinex 1/4 t every 5 or so hours when I feel it wear off. Today she hasn't had any since 1am though b/c I think she seems better mostly.


----------



## tlh97990

haha yeah madelyn does have some chunky thighs!! and thats the only part that gets stuck. i just feel so bad when im trying to get her legs out cuz she just screams and then gives me a huge hug when i pick her up like i just saved her life!


----------



## bbygurl719

That's strange they told me to give Ella the Benadryl to help with the cough lol this is Ellas second time getting sick since Thanksgiving. Plus she cutting molers on the top. I feel like she can't cut a break either. I have my fingers crossed that this will let up for our lo Sheryl n they can final catch a break


----------



## Huggles

logan's never gotten his legs stuck between the bars though he sticks them through all the time.
I took his bumpers down when i lowered his cot/crib months ago, but he was hitting his head and crying out in pain so much during the night because he moves so much that i have now put bumpers up all the way around. He doesn't try and stand on them though.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...Rachel you caught me! :D

Amanda, sorry to hear about Ella..hope she feels better soon...

Josie doesn't sleep in her crib...so her legs don't get stuck in it...hopeuflly she will sleep in it one day!!


----------



## tlh97990

I put Madelyn's bumpers up and she found a way to untie it and take it off and throw them out of her bed :haha: i guess she'll figure out eventually it hurts when her legs are stuck and she'll stop doing it..or she'll be in a toddler bed in 6 months so they wont get stuck anymore lol


----------



## bbygurl719

sheyl were do i get the breastfeeing milestone ticker thats in ur signuture?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey everyone! I hope everyone and their little ones are healthy soon! Congrats to babyhopes and Andrea!

Afm, I'm 32 weeks now and Connor was born at 37 1/2 weeks, so getting close!

Bby, I'm so glad the breastfeeding is going so well this time....how are you finding it with two little ones? Do you have lots of help? I'm a little worried about breastfeeding while Connor is running around...


----------



## sherylb

I put a hyperlink to it in my signature, I think it's blinkies.


----------



## bbygurl719

ty sheryl. i put it on a day early lol but i know i will b breastfeeding tomorrow lol. and i actually find it pretty easy with two. during the day im home alone with the two. what i try n do is when angel starts fussing in the morning i put ella in her highchair and give her breakfast. feed angel on one side. than i get up get ella a sippy cup. than i feed angel on other side. when done i put her in swing n get ella out of high chair. n later on i either put her in the pack n play with tv or let her run around in a room were she cant get anything shes not supposed to. in the evening i have alot of help. u will figure it out n make a routine


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks bby, that is very helpful! I'll be home alone during the day and it is nice to know you've gotten in to a good routine.


----------



## tlh97990

i feel like a wuss worrying about what a 20 month old and a newborn will be like! i can't imagine having a newborn and a barely 1 year old. you guys are awesome for being able to do it!!!


----------



## DrGomps

thats great that your breastfeeding and its going so well Amanda, gives me hope! :thumbup: the blinkies annoy me that you have to replace them each month so I just added a ticker. :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Are you still going to b breastfeeding Josie. I know so people do extended breastfeeding. I'm so happy its going so well this time. I've officially been breastfeeding longer than I did with Ella. It would have been longer with her if she didn't have the tongue tie. I feel so accomplished this time. I know it sucks u have to change it each month but it motivated me to keep going n it makes me feel good. I also have a ticker to. I'm just one proud breastfeeding momma this time lol


----------



## sherylb

For the first 12 months I just had to change a digit in the code, not go back and recopy it. It wasn't bad. They stop after 12 months for the one I was using though so changed to a new one. 

Found something cool today. I was looking for a toddler table and chairs for Kristin and came across a set at Ikea for $20. I googled for reviews and found all this info about people "hacking" the plain set to make it more personalized. It's very neat!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah Amanda...I plan on tandem feeding. :thumbup: I love bfing...

Sheryl...thats SO cool!!


----------



## bbygurl719

I love breastfeeding too n I give u props for wanting to tandem feed.


----------



## sherylb

LOL. I love it about 1/2 the time. The other 1/2 she's waking up and disturbing my sleep and then my DH is coming in from work at 4:30am or getting up at 2:30am to go to work. Yuck!


----------



## bbygurl719

When is ur due date Andrea


----------



## DrGomps

Oct 1st...subject to change by ultrasound of course. :D


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I loved breastfeeding too, and can't wait to do it again. Connor refused to drink bm after I got pregnant again (I started to have some supply issues when my cycle returned) and I was really sad about it - though still proud I made it to 8 months.


----------



## bbygurl719

I figured it could change do u know when u will get n ultrasound


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi! :wave:

It's notjustyet, I set up a new account because I couldn't remember my password and the name didn't make sense any more!

I'm going to be TTC #2 in Summer so thought I'd join up again! B&B was so much help last time I was pg. Can't believe how many of you are expecting / have already had another!! Its so exciting :happydance:

AFM, Annies doing well she runs around like a loon most of the day, dances at every noise she hears, sings a bit, says a lot, has started two word sentences like 'Hello Daddy' or 'See ya' and is absolutely the best thing thats ever happened to me! :cloud9: 

Have been wondering about potty training lately, she seems to have a problem with getting her bum changed - she prefers to stand up. So was wondering if any of you have started or are thinking of potty training?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey Alison! My Dh thinks Connor ready for potty training because he'll point to the toilet and say 'pee' and tell us if he needs a diaper - he says 'dipe'. I think hes just wishful thinking, ha ha. But I am going to get a book on potty training and buy a potty just so he gets used to it.


----------



## tlh97990

welcome back!! i've thought about my daughter pooped on the potty when she was 11 months old and since then shes had no interest! My hubby is home with her all day while i'm at work so he hasn't wanted to work on it either which makes it impossible right now. i'd love her to be potty trained before july when this next baby comes but i have a feeling im going to have to take time away from work since he doesnt want to potty train her


----------



## Anniebobs

I've got a potty and I've left it lurking around just in case she fancies potty training herself! I remember how frustrating it was with the dog haha! I might try leaving it to OH and see how that goes down. 

Robin, Connor does sound like he's a lot nearer to potty training than Annie is. She just hates her nappy, she knows nothing of the toilet other than not to touch!!

TLH congratulations! I'm sure having 2 in nappies would be less stressful than a newly trained toddler and a newborn, so even if you don't potty train her it will be fine. If you do then bonus!


----------



## sherylb

We are so far from potty training. Kristin does not care if she's in poop all day or if her diaper is down to her knees. I do have the rail to convert her bed to a toddler bed, a potty and a toddler backpack on her Amazon list though among other things.


----------



## bbygurl719

We got Ella a potty chair for her bday but haven't tried it yet


----------



## Huggles

personally i think very few children are physically ready to potty train before at least 20 months. They might show understanding of the fact that they are wee'ing / pooping, or of where it should be done etc, but the physical control is just not really there younger than that.
I do think it's a good idea to have a potty in the house though and to let them sit on it periodically, so they know what it's for etc, but i really wouldn't push the actual training just yet.

I used to au pair for a family with 2 young kids (11 months apart in age!). The mother was not interested in pushing her daughter to potty train, so just let her be. Suddenly at about 28 months i think it was she just told me one day "nappy off" (she'd been asking to sit on the toilet over and over for about half an hour - it was like a game, i'd let her sit on it, then she'd climb off and i'd put the nappy on. 5 min later she'd want to sit again. over and over). Then when she was done with sitting on the toilet she just told me 'nappy off' and refused to let me put it on again. I explained ot her that she must tell me if she wants to wee. She never had an accident. Was like instant potty training because she was really and truly ready.

Unfortunately logan is at daycare so we won't have the luxury of waiting for him to train himself as they start training them from about 20 months. Thankfully his teacher does say she waits for them to show an interest in the potty though, so it's not forced training. But generally i prefer to let them just train when they're ready - so much less stressful!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I actually agree with you Huggles, I think my DH is dreaming to think Connor is ready :haha: I'll still get him a potty, just to get used to it, but I have no desire to push him before he's ready. And just like Ali said, I actually think it will be easier to have two in diapers at first...I would hate to be trying to train Connor at the same time as having a newborn, too many new stressful things all at once!


----------



## Huggles

i want to buy logan a potty soon too, just to have around. Maybe let him sit on it before bath time or something just for fun. Though i have no idea how to make a boy wee in a potty! won't it squirt all over? Freaks me out a bit - having a girl would be so much easier :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

when i helped my cousin potty train her son he sat on the toilet for awhile until he was no longer having accidents then they let him start standing and aiming


----------



## Huggles

it's the sitting that worries me. He sits, it points up!
I know he's supposed to point it down but i don't think it always works so well LoL.


----------



## tlh97990

haha maybe that's why i hear it takes boys longer to learn than girls. cuz girls just have to sit and go.. boys have to sit point it down and go. that extra step can be tough :haha:


----------



## Huggles

interesting times ahead, that's for sure! :haha:


----------



## sherylb

My first thought of when I wanted to get pregnant (long ago) was after Kristin was potty trained. Now I am thinking when we are in our next house maybe? If we don't want a second when it's time for my IUD to come out in 5 years we are done.

I am turning 27 next month and DH is turning 33 in June.


----------



## bbygurl719

So after all this talk about potty training I decieded yesterday to sit Ella on her potty chair. She just say there on it for the longest time which is very unusual for her as she never sits still. So I did it again today n she went pee n poop in her chair. N she gets mad when we take her off. Unfortunately if forgot to turn it on. (it plays music n says yay) so she didn't get to hear it


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww what a clever little thing Ella is!

I got Annies potty out the other night before bathtime and sat her teddy on it and I've just been saying things like 'Mr Teddys doing a wee, well done Teddy, etc', just so its not a shock when I start trying to potty train her and she started putting her teddy on it herself. Very cute! Don't think i'll be putting her on it anytime soon though, I'll wait till she wants to copy her teddy!


----------



## bbygurl719

I honestly didn't expect anything to happen lol I just wanted to see what she would do. N since she liked sitting there yesterday I decided to do it today too n she actually went


----------



## Huggles

well done Ella!

Anniebobs that's a cute idea with the teddy.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay, good job Ella!


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm so proud of her. Were going to start doing it every day once a day for thirty mins. Only because she likes sitting on it lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

:)

https://s2.postimage.org/u1gdq7tat/BABY.jpg


----------



## Huggles

oooh, yay for a scan pic!

Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww that's a little baby!! Cute scan pic. When are you due? I can't do the pregnant maths!


----------



## DrGomps

we don't have a potty yet for Josie...

will probably wait until she shows signs...

Amanda how clever of Ella to use the toilet already.


----------



## bbygurl719

I see in your ticket Andrea I am so sorry


----------



## DrGomps

yay babyhopes! :dance:

thanks Amanda. :cry:


----------



## bbygurl719

Your welcome


----------



## sherylb

Oh Andrea! :hugs: hopefully it won't be long until you have better news


----------



## tlh97990

my daughter likes to sit on her potty while im going pee and when i'm done she flushes her little potty and claps for me. i feel like she understands the concept but i don't know if she's physically ready to do it yet so i dont want to push her too soon!


----------



## Huggles

haha, that's so cute! I think it's brilliant!

I fully believe that if they understand the concept then when the body/muscles etc are ready potty training will be a really easy process.

Logan frequently walks into the bathroom while i'm on the loo. He saw me wipe once so now he comes and pulls off some toilet paper and hands it to me when i'm on the loo :haha:


----------



## sherylb

That's so cute Huggles! Kristin discovered TP this week but I haven't let her play with it at all. Hoping to avoid it.


----------



## Anniebobs

Annie potty training her teddy :haha: she screamed when I sat her on it but is very happy for teddy to get on!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2081 (450x600).jpg
File size: 209.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbygurl719

See


----------



## bbygurl719

Darn auto correct I meant aww


----------



## Huggles

oh that's so cute!


----------



## tlh97990

that's adorable!!

Madelyn had her 15 month check up yesterday and the doctor said she is extremely advanced for her age! i'm so proud of her! Madelyn was given a tongue depresser from the doctor then said "thank you" her doctor seemed shocked that a 15 month would say thank you and at an appropriate time. i can't believe how fast my little girl is growing!


----------



## Huggles

that's great tlh!

I went out and bought a very basic potty today.
we are now the proud owners of a potty, and a toddler that refuses to sit on it :rofl:
(he stood about 2 feet away and wee'd on the floor :dohh: )


----------



## tlh97990

Huggles said:


> that's great tlh!
> 
> I went out and bought a very basic potty today.
> we are now the proud owners of a potty, and a toddler that refuses to sit on it :rofl:
> (he stood about 2 feet away and wee'd on the floor :dohh: )

aren't they great! madelyn loves sitting on her potty with pants on but as soon as you take her pants off she is furious to sit on it! she does enjoy flushing it though


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey ladies i finally got on my desktop so though i would share some pdated pic of my lil girls.. first 3 r Angel today.. 4th is ella sitting on her potty chair. n 5th was saturday before we left to go to the florida state fair!! imma say sorry in advance cuz imma post quite a few pics as i dont get on desktop very often!!
 



Attached Files:







Angelyca 2-13-13.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









Angelyca 2-13-13 (belly).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









Angelyca 2-13-13 (belly 2).jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









Aaryella potty chair.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2









Angelyca 2-9-13 FSF.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bbygurl719

1st ella wearing my shirt, 2nd Angel not liking wearin i love daddy sleeper, 3rd Ella playing before getting her blod taken, 4th Angel saing shes a strong baby, n 5th is my baby filled living room my niece Kaycee 3 months in bouncer, Angelyca 1 month swing, n Ella 14 months pack n play!
 



Attached Files:







Aaryella mommys shirt.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1









Angelyca I love daddy.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









Ella playing.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0









Angelyca showing off her muscles.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0









Ella Angel n Kaycee 01-13.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bbygurl719

1st is Ella watching tv with her older sister, 2nd ella taking bath, 3rd ella getting chunky, 4th angl with her wide eyes, n 5th angel
 



Attached Files:







Ella TV.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1









Ella bath.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









Ella Chunky Monkey.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









Angelyca wide eyed.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









Angel saying stop taking pics.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bbygurl719

and last one angel n me
 



Attached Files:







Angel n mommy.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Beautiful pictures bby! I love angels eyes.


----------



## Sun_Flower

You have two beautiful girls :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty both. I love her eyes too she's got big wide eyes like I do


----------



## bbygurl719

How r u feeling Mrs aj ur almost there!


----------



## Huggles

such lovely pic! Thanks for sharing.
I especially love the one of angel before you went to florida (pic 5 in first batch).


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah that outfit was my neices outfit since I didn't have any outfits in newborn.


----------



## sherylb

Kristin had her 15 month check-up yesterday. Little toot is only 18 lb 10 oz and 2nd percentile for her weight. 31andsome inches and 50-75th percentile for her height.


----------



## bbygurl719

Aww she's so tiny compared to ella


----------



## tlh97990

love the pictures!! they are adorable!!

afm i find out gender in 11 more days!!! i'm so excited..madelyn already had a tshirt that says "i'm the big sister" i found two onesies one says "i'm the little brother" and the other "im the little sister" so i'm going to buy the one i need after i find out then we're going to take a picture of the two together to announce gender to everyone!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww that's such a sweet way of announcing it! I cant wait to get annie a t shirt with im a big sister on it, so cute.


----------



## bbygurl719

Happy Valenines Day Everyone. Here r some pics of my girls in there Valentines Day clothes.....
 



Attached Files:







Angel n Ella Valentines 2013 2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1









Angel n Ella Valentines 2013 3.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1









Angel n Ella Valentines 2013.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









Angel Valentines 2013.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Those Valentines photos are great! 

And TLH, I loooove your idea for announcing gender, so cute! We have a big brother shirt for Connor and a little sister shirt for Allison - can't wait to get a picture of them wearing them together :cloud9:

Yes, I am getting close now - I'll be full term next week! Just starting to get uncomfortable - backache mostly, and just no position seems comfortable to sleep. But otherwise feeling good...I'm smaller than I was with Connor at this stage and with much less swelling, so that is nice.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ur lucky even tho Angel was so small by 32 Weeks I was bigger than I was with Ella at 39 weeks


----------



## Huggles

those valentine's pics are so cute!
Ella is such a cute big sister. And i love the pic of angel in her first valentine's outfit.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey ladies I wanted to tell u all how proud of a mommy I am. I put Ella's toddler bed together this evening n guess what she's sound asleep in it with no fight. She didn't even climb out of it


----------



## Huggles

that's great!


----------



## sherylb

There's no way we will be that lucky. Good of Ella though. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

I don't know how I ended up this lucky lol. She slept thru the night last night. And this is night two in her toddler bed n she went right to sleep. Hopefully another sleep thru the night again. I'm so hoping by the end of this week I can go back in my bedroom n sleep with my husband. Since Angel has been born I've only slept in my room for a week. I'm so ready to b back in there. N can't wait to sleep,in my new king size bed. I've,been sleeping in living room with Angel. Because when she would wake up n eat she would wake up Ella. N Ella wouldn't go back to sleep n she would scream all night long. N my poor dh wouldn't get any sleep n has to b up at five in the morning for work.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Glad the toddler bed is working out so well!


----------



## Huggles

That's great that she's sleeping so well in it! Hope it continues and you can go back to sleeping in your own room!


----------



## tlh97990

I had a big day today..I found an amazing daycare for my daughter to start going to part time so she can be around other kids. She loved it and just started playing. With everyone!

And I found out this baby is a girl! I'm excited to have two girls close in age


----------



## bbygurl719

Aww Congratz tlh


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congrats hon, two princesses! Xx


----------



## DrGomps

thats awesome Amanda about Ella sleeping in her big bed!!

yay TLH about finding a good daycare and another princess!! HOW exciting!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats in another baby girl tlh! 

Afm, im just waiting for my baby girl to make an appearance :)


----------



## Huggles

that's great tlh!
I think it's so lovely when kids can play with other children their age.

And yay for another girlie!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah it was nice for a couple nights lol. But she hasn't been sleeping in it since lol. First two nights were perfect third night not good 4th-6th night she would fall asleep in pack in play after trying to get her asleep in it. After she was asleep I would put her in her bed. 7th night she was babysat until midnight so after we got home she went straight back to sleep 8th night she fell asleep in their by herself but woke up screamimg n was cranky n fell asleep on me. 9Tu night she fell asleep in there by herself again but woke up again n went to sleep in pack in play 10th night she wasn't having it n put her in pack in play n slept. N tonight daddy is giving me break n took her with him n put her in crib (I sleep on,couch with Angel) hopefully she will start getting better in it soon. Right now she is not feeling good again. All day today she cried,.screamed n slept while Angel screamed all day lol. Rough day today. I'm exhausted. Time for some z's for me


----------



## DrGomps

hope you get some good sleep soon Amanda...

Robin...hope Allison makes her appearance soon! Sending some LABOR :dust:


----------



## bbygurl719

No rest for me. I don't think the antibiotics worked this time. N now I'm sick


----------



## DrGomps

oh no! Feel better Amanda...

how many teeth does everyones LO's have??? Poor Josie is getting a ton right now...its ROUGH!!


----------



## sherylb

We still just have top 4 and bottom 4. Molar #1 is really taking its time but it was right there.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Connor has 12, almost 13. 8 front teeth, 4 molars, and one top canine starting to poke through...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden has 8, but all in really weird places. Three molars and five teeth at the front xxx


----------



## tlh97990

madelyn has all her front ones and she has 4 premolars coming in right now! she's a mess with those!! we didnt even know she was teething with the others because they didn't bother her but these molars have her pulling at her ears and holding her head i feel terrible for her!


----------



## Huggles

logan has all 16.
8 front ones, 4 canines + 4 molars.
Just need the back 4 molars now but i think they only come closer to/after 2 years old?

He cut his molars and canines all at the same time.


----------



## sherylb

They should but he's gotten the others early so wouldn't be surprised if he gets the last ones early.


----------



## k8y

martha has 4 :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

freya has about 12


----------



## DrGomps

the molars are the worst...I gave her some tylenol last night and she slept a bit better...

wow, TLH, your 21 weeks!! Your pregnancy is going by so fast!!


----------



## sherylb

k8y Kristin got 6 in a week and a half the last time she got any teeth. I'm sure that will happen for Martha too since hers are late.


----------



## bbygurl719

Ella's got her 4 top front teeth. Her 2 bottom front teeth. Her top 2 front molers. And cutting her two bottom front molers. Sometimes it makes me wonder were her second two bottom front teeth r.


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> the molars are the worst...I gave her some tylenol last night and she slept a bit better...
> 
> wow, TLH, your 21 weeks!! Your pregnancy is going by so fast!!

i know its going by so much faster than my pregnancy with madelyn!! i think with madelyn i was wanting to get everything done and was so ready for her and this time i'm so busy with her and starting a new job and everything i haven't had to time to start getting ready for this baby!!


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda I am sure they will come in soon hun!

TLH, where is your new job??


----------



## bbygurl719

I know they will it's just weird how she's getting her molers before those two


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> Amanda I am sure they will come in soon hun!
> 
> TLH, where is your new job??

its at a third party medical billing company. my commute is only 20 minutes now when at my old job which i hated (in a medical office) i had an hour to an hour and a half commute!!


----------



## sherylb

That's great TLH! So does Madelyn go to daycare or who watches her?


----------



## tlh97990

my hubby was medically discharge for the army almost 2 years ago. he's considered disabled because of combat injuries so he normally stays home with her. she started acting kind of bored with us and she had never been around other kids her age so she started going to daycare last week 3 days a week mainly just so she can socialize and it gives a hubby break!


----------



## sherylb

I take Kristin to playdates but I don't think her Daddy would do that if he was the one with her all day. He is totally against me putting her in even a Mother's Day Out program twice a week.


----------



## Anniebobs

Sheryl my hubbys the same, I was going to work a few Mondays ago and when he realised it was her dance class day he switched so he worked instead!

Annie has about 13 or 14 teeth now, I've lost count! She got get front 8 teeth and her first 4 molars all before Christmas then is now working on a few more. Her smile is so goofy at the moment its like she doesn't know what to do with her teeth so they poke out its so cute :haha:


----------



## tlh97990

its funny how different men are with stuff like that. i always thought my hubby would be the one to avoid things but seeing how he is with her since he stays home with her for the most part he'd be the crazy dance dad :haha:


----------



## sherylb

Mrs. AJ, Robin, had Allison early this morning. I posted a picture and weight and length in her journal.


----------



## tlh97990

are both doing ok?? that's so exciting!!!


----------



## sherylb

Yes they are great. Allison has a head full of blonde hair and is nursing like a champ.


----------



## tlh97990

thats awesome!! i still find it hard to believe so many of us are already on our second!


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi to u all. my poor baby angel has to b on breathing treatments but she takes it like a trooper. heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







angel breathing tretment.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Huggles

oh no shame, poor darling! What's wrong that she needs the breathing treatments? And how long do you need to do them for?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Poor Angel, I hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

She has bronchitis. She had a cold back in February with a cough and it never went away so two weeks ago I took Ella to doctors and I asked the doctor about angel's cough and she said with these colds lately the coughs have been lasting 6-8 weeks. So I thought nothing of it. Than Wednesday morning I woke up n she sounded like she was having trouble breathing. So I had my grandma listen to her and she said she was really raspy. So I called doctors. Took her in yesterday morning. They gave me enough treatments for ten days. So we will see. If it's not better in ten days I don't know if she will get more or not. So right now it's a waiting game on seeing if she gets better. It's been over 36 hours now 8 treatments later n she's still wheezing alot. Ella never had this so it's scary me like crazy. I read up on bronchitis a few hours ago on web MD n it seems to come from a viral infection that turned into rsv that turned into this.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## Huggles

Shame sounds horrible.

Logan had RSV with bronchiolitis at 6 months old and was also getting nebulised to try and help. He was in hospital for about 5 days with it, had physio twice a day to try and clear the gunk out his lungs. I hope the treatments help her and that she recovers quickly :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Poor Angel, I hope she is better very soon!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty if she's still sounding the same way on Wednesday I will b calling doctors back.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just popping in to let u know angel is getting better still has a little cough but doctor sausage sounds alot better. Ella on the other hand kept daddy up all night throwing up. And woke up this afternoon. With diarrhea. Has anyone Hasbro with the little one yet I feel so awful for her. I hate seeing my babies sick and it doesn't seem like it's ever going to stop.


----------



## bbygurl719

Said she* and had this lol I can't type today


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, so glad she's getting better. Poor angel.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Having sick babies is the worst. We've all been sick here the past week.

I am glad Angel is feeling better, I hope Ella feels better soon too!


----------



## tlh97990

DrGomps said:


> Awe, so glad she's getting better. Poor angel.

i noticed your avatar...did you get a BFP?? if so congrats again and i hope this one sticks for you!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Poor thing was so sick today. She hasn't had breast milk since she was three weeks old but I was pumping to are stock up for angel and had two and a half ounces so I decided to give her some cuz it has antibodies in it and good vitamins and she guzzled it down without even second guessing it.


----------



## DrGomps

tlh97990 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Awe, so glad she's getting better. Poor angel.
> 
> i noticed your avatar...did you get a BFP?? if so congrats again and i hope this one sticks for you!!!Click to expand...

Yes. I am due Christmas Day. Thanks!! Wow, I can't believe your almost 3rd tri! 



bbygurl719 said:


> Poor thing was so sick today. She hasn't had breast milk since she was three weeks old but I was pumping to are stock up for angel and had two and a half ounces so I decided to give her some cuz it has antibodies in it and good vitamins and she guzzled it down without even second guessing it.

Awe, I am sure the antibodies are great for her. :)


----------



## sherylb

DrGomps said:


> tlh97990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Awe, so glad she's getting better. Poor angel.
> 
> i noticed your avatar...did you get a BFP?? if so congrats again and i hope this one sticks for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I am due Christmas Day. Thanks!! Wow, I can't believe your almost 3rd tri!Click to expand...

That's an interesting due date! I have a friend that's due Halloween day and one that's due November 30th.


----------



## tlh97990

i cant believe i'll be 3rd trimester tomorrow! we havent even picked a name yet!!!


----------



## sherylb

TLH you're doing well then. One of my mommy friends and her hubby couldn't agree on a name until the day she was released from the hospital after c-section and had to put something on the birth certificate.


----------



## tlh97990

haha i'm afraid that's how we'll be..hubby keeps saying no to every name i like so i picked my 5 favorite names and told him to pick one..now he says he needs to time to review each name before he will decide on one. i want to strangle him :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

what's on the short list TLH???

I am struggling with girls names this time...

we still really like Benjamin for a boy...DH LOVES the name Benedict...but I HAD to put my foot down!!


----------



## sherylb

I was thinking Sarah for next time. Maybe we will copy Army Wives and do Sarah Elizabeth.

Still don't want a second.


----------



## babyhopes2010

cngrats gomps :happydance:

:hugs: didnt realise u had mc in Jan. That was the same date i mc 26-1-2011 :( x


I have a baby boy bun in the oven :)


----------



## DrGomps

I like seraphina...could go by Sera...Dh doesn't though...

congrats babyhopes on team blue! :dance:

and crazy we had a loss on the same day...i have a good feeling about this one..


----------



## tlh97990

The names I gave him are Charlotte, Hannah, Haley, Riley, and Kennedy. 

I also liked Hadley and Addison but he doesn't like "weird names" as he calls them. I just want him to pick one and he acts like its brain surgery and such a tough choice :haha:

For a boy he liked Sebastian and Jude which i did not like at all so i'm glad we;re having a nothing girl!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

were calling our lil guy.......... Alex :)


----------



## bbygurl719

i love picking names for baby.. when we try again n like 5 yrs i dont know what ill do for another girl name but do have a boy name.. Jaspare Lee


----------



## DrGomps

ooh TLH, I love Hannah and Charlotte. 

I like Jude, thats a great name!!

Babyhopes...I like Alex too! I think I would like it more for a girl...like Alexandria or something. :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ell and I like Alex for a girl, but we'd have Alexa or Alexis on the birth certificate - we also like Kara. I like Isaac for a boy but he doesn't, then we both like Archer and Connor so they're current contenders for a boys name


----------



## Anniebobs

I like Alfie for a boy, but I don't know if Alfie and Annie would be a bit too matchy-cutesy! I'm gonna be team yellow again next time im pregnant I think so ill need another girls name too


----------



## bbygurl719

I like it. My girls names kinda match Aaryella and Angelica. My parents have accidentally called angel Ella. But that's only natural as they r used to saying Ella lol I think if I had another girl I would still do an a NAME lol. Maybe Addalynn or something like that.


----------



## tlh97990

my sisters name is Ashley and my name is Tara and my mom and my grandma call us the opposite name all the time i think they just make those mistakes :haha:

hubby still hasn't picked a name..i told him he has until the end of the week becaue i nee to order the baby bedding and they embroider the baby's name on a pillow. we did this with madelyn so i want to do it with this one as well.

my crazy side of the family that thinks everyone is out to get them think that we picked a name and just wont tell them and are being really rude to me about it so i decided this time i'm not going to tell anyone the name we pick until we have her (well except on here of course)


----------



## Huggles

tlh, that's just silly of your family. It's entirely your decision whether or not you share the name before the birth. They're being really childish. I would likely also spite them and not share the name once you have decided on it just becuase they're being so silly and nasty about it all. :hugs:

bbygurl -love your new avatar pic!


----------



## DrGomps

tlh, how rude of your family!!

I agree babygurl...cute pic! :cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

DrGomps said:


> ooh TLH, I love Hannah and Charlotte.
> 
> I like Jude, thats a great name!!
> 
> Babyhopes...I like Alex too! I think I would like it more for a girl...like Alexandria or something. :D

i prefer it for a girl too:haha:

but it was dh to pick freyas name, so this our last bambino so alex it is :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

tlh97990 said:


> my sisters name is Ashley and my name is Tara and my mom and my grandma call us the opposite name all the time i think they just make those mistakes :haha:
> 
> hubby still hasn't picked a name..i told him he has until the end of the week becaue i nee to order the baby bedding and they embroider the baby's name on a pillow. we did this with madelyn so i want to do it with this one as well.
> 
> my crazy side of the family that thinks everyone is out to get them think that we picked a name and just wont tell them and are being really rude to me about it so i decided this time i'm not going to tell anyone the name we pick until we have her (well except on here of course)

sounds like my family. i just didnt and dont feel comfortable naming a baby before there born. but dh has told the family:dohh:

and all i got is 'well at least his honest!' wah???


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank you. That was like two months ago but I can't get Ella to sit with her anymore. She got sick last Thursday with a belly bug and she's just not been herself since. I want my happy silly uncranky baby back lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

Oh and I'm so proud of myself. We have made it to four months EBF and counting. We go tomorrow for her four month check up and I can't wait to find out how much she weighs and how long she is. I hoping she's already in the 25-50% in weight now as at two months she was in the 5-10%. But any where she is I'll just be so proud cuz the weight gain will b from me and only me. I will post after her appt tomorrow and let u all know.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

you are doing awesome with the bfing bby! I know first hand it is not easy when you also have a toddler to look after.


----------



## bbygurl719

Yeah is definitely not Plus angel still feeds constantly. I JUST CAN'T STOP THINKING HOW PROUD OF MY SELF I AM.LOL.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey ladies sorry I didn't get on yesterday to update u on angel. She got shots yesterday and this lil one don't take them very well. She is now 11lbs 15ozs which is a 3lb and 7oz gain since her two mmonth check up. She was 8lbs 8ozs than which was in the 5-10th %. And now she's in just the 10th%. Yay. She is 23 1/3" 25th %. So she's getting bigger and mommy's milk s doing it's job lol. They did tell me to start introducing rice cereal.


----------



## bbygurl719

23 1/2"***


----------



## Huggles

yay, that's great that she's growing so well. Well done!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That is great, well done mommy!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty.


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi ladies just popping in to give an update. Miss Ella is my handful. She throws tempetantrums bad. Were she throws her self back and hit her head on our tile floor. She recently started being really mean. She's starting hittineveryone included Angel. She's started a biting phase. She tried biting me a couple times. She tried to bite Angel in the face and she has bite her older sister Savannah andher cousin when the were both sitting in time out. She kicks eovertime I change her diaper. So we have hit the terrible twos very early. But when she not doing all that she is a really good girl. And I love her death. We have had some major issues with her ears. With her getting ear infections and fluid on her ears. (I have a history of chronic ear infections and fluid. And have had tubes in my ears) so I got a referral to go see a ear nose throat doctor. Her appt is June 6th. So we will see what happens. And than in Sept I got to take her back to the ortho for her toes. So her health issues have got me pulling out my hair. But on a positive note miss Ella can swim all by herself with floaties on. And if angel of u are planning on thing them swimming this summer I highly recommend the flares call puddle jumpers. It cloth so it doesn't irriate the skin and it also wraps around there chest and is Marina approved as a life vest. It keeps there head fully above the water even tho my daughter likes to be thrown in water and like going under lol. Now update on angel. She is doing great. We are still breast feeding. We are just starting her on rice cereal. Her wheezing is still there and I still have to give breathing treatments but doctor said once they get bronchitis it common for them to wheeze for awhile. She's getting so big. She's now 12lbs. She smiles all the time as long as she's in mommy's arms lol.she talks all the time now. She is a major mommy's girl. She can only last so long being held by someone else if she even let's them lol.anyways I'll end this update as it's gotten to be a novel lol. Hope all u wonderful ladies and babies are doing great.


----------



## tlh97990

Madelyn has those temper tantrums..after the first time when she hit her head now she slowly lowers her body to the floor then screams so she doesnt hurt herself :haha: i guess we're getting terrible twos early!! i cant complain though she has been a very good baby/toddler to this point for the most part (knock on wood) hopefully this next one will be the same!


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh toddler tantrums are the worst. i get hit alot my my DD. We having an ongoing battle with her temper.

its lil quiet in here?

im 25weeks on thurs :argh: and moving home friday :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Amanda, Josie is the same hitting her head and hitting. :nope: the dr said its normal for this age...

can't believe Angel is already starting solids. :shock:


----------



## sherylb

HOLY CRAP ANDREA IT'S QUADS?!?! How are you doing with that news??

Kristin has her 18 month checkup and I think 1 shot today.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry ella is being so difficult lately. Glad you've got an app with an ent soon. Logan had grommets in and adenoids removed last year and it made the world of difference. Its a very quick op.
What's wrong with her toes?

Great that she's swimming so nicely already!

Glad angel is doing better after her illness.


----------



## DrGomps

lol Sheryl...I am dealing the best I can...its insane.


----------



## bbygurl719

She is a monster but we will get thru it. If we can handle our seven year old behavior problem we will definitely get thru this. I will take a pic later and show u all what I'm talking about. And I'm glad doctor gave me the refertalk after a fight with one doctor thug wouldn't give it to me. I can't wait to get answers. And Ella doesn't lower herself slowly she slams herself down head and all and u hear a loud thump.


----------



## bbygurl719

And I can't complain worked she is a really good girl but she has her moments.


----------



## bbygurl719

Huggles what is grommets? Is it the same thing as we get that are called tubes. And Yes I know it's a quick procedure I have had 10 in my right ear and 9 in left ear and had my adenoids and tonsils taken out.


----------



## Huggles

Yes, grommets are tubes.

Wow, that's quite a lot you had!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes it is alot they say u usually grow out of it but me of all people didn't. I still have a tube in my right ear as it's my worst ear of all. Without the tube I only have 20% hearing. My left ear did heal. I probably have 80% hearing out of that ear now but when I was younger only had 40% . But I actually came on to vent. I'M AM SO TIRED OF THE DOCTORS I'VE BEEN THERE FIVE TIME IN THE PAST THREE WEEKS. FIRST WEEK WAS ANGEL'S FOUR MONTH CHECK. THAN LAST WEEK I TOOK ELLA AND ANGEL ON MONDAY FOR BEING SICK. THAT'S WHEN I GOT TOLD SHE HAD FLUID ON EARS AND VIRAL INFECTION. ASK FOR REFERRAL FOR ENT AND WASN'T MY NORMAL DOCTOR SO SHE WOULDN'T GIVE ONE. AND HAD TO GET ANHLGEL MORE ALBUERTEL FOR HER NEBULIZER. THAN CALLED NEXT DAY TO TALK TO NORMAL DOCTOR ABOUT THE REFERRAL AND SHE FINALLY CALLED ON THURSDAY AND WANTED TO SEE HER ON FRIDAY. SO WENT FRIDAY AND THATS WHEN I GOT REFERRAL FOR ENT. AND TODAY I GOT TO TAKE MY SEVEN YEAR SHE HAS SORE ALL OVER HER MOUTH AND HER GUMS ARE ALL SWOLLEN AND SHE'S GOT BUBBLES ON ROOF OF HER MOUTH. AND A FEVER. AND THAN NEXT WEDNESDAY I TAKE ELLA FOR HER 18 MONTH CHECK WHAT ELSE CAN GO WRONG GRR. I'M GOING CRAZY OVER HERE. SORRY FOR THE NOVEL AND CAPS LETTERS I JUST HAD TO LEAVE. IT ALL OUT LOL.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Amanda, big :hugs: that is a lot of dr appts and I can understand why it is frustrating.


----------



## Huggles

shame that really is a lot of dr appointments. Does your 7 year old have any sores/blisters on her hands or feet? Could possibly be hand foot and mouth disease which is a viral infection. 

My dh had a lot of sores and things in his mouth at the end of last year and the dr said it was a random viral infection so gave him something to clear it up which worked well. Hope your poor daughter gets over it soon - not nice having a sore mouth like that.


----------



## k8y

I am still in shock that you are expecting QUADS ! Andrea, How will you think of names for Four babies , I struggled thinking of one name !!!! Its so amazing !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

It just a viral infection. No meds it's just got to run it course. She is a little dehydrated so we got to keep fluids down her and just watch the sores. N watch her fever.


----------



## tlh97990

i read what everyone posted but all i can remember is that Andrea is having quads i'm shocked!! :haha: blame it on pregnancy brain..4 newborns at once i couldnt imagine!!!


----------



## sherylb

TLH have you checked her journal out? She found out on the 11th and 3 days later I skimmed either 20 or 30 pages of comments since then. 

:hugs: Andrea. You have sooo many fans!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey huggles here are the pics of Ellas toes i told u i would post. look at her second and third toes. her third to curls under her second. its called curly toes. but it looks so painful. i think it bothers her when she wears sneakers and close toed shoes. because she doesnt keep them on very long. but sandals are okay she keep them on.
 



Attached Files:







Ellas toes bottom.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









Ellas toes top.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Huggles

Shame I've never seen toes quite like that before.
I can imagine closed shoes would be uncomfortable. Hope the doctor can recommend something.

Shame hope your poor daughter's mouth gets better soon.


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm just so stressed right now I feel like imma lose my mind. I feel like it's a never ending battle lately. I just want my babies healthy. And my self. I have a sore throat have for the past two days. Angel's all congested coughing and wheezing.EElla's ear bother her and she's had diarrhea the past two days and she got sensitive skin so she's all rushed up. Savannah and her viral infection. I just want to scream. I mean I'm only one person what's next. Sorry guys I just don't know who else tovent to. I didn't connect to the people in the Dec thread with angel like I did with u all. I'm just so stressed I don't know what to do. I just wish God would stop all this. I just feel like crying. And I don't want to tell dh how I feel Cuz Idon't want to stress him out more thanhe already is. He's work is a mess lately. I guess I just need to b told everything's going to b al right and it will get better.


----------



## bbygurl719

I long want to sound like a complainer I just had to let it all out and now I feel a little better.


----------



## Huggles

Shame it really does sound like you're going through a really tough time.
Is there anyone that can come and help you a bit, even for one day? Your mom perhaps? Or a sister/cousin/friend? Sounds like you maybe just need an hour or two to go out, away from all the kids, just to breathe a bit, and to have some help with the kids.


----------



## k8y

Sound like you are having a really rough time with all the illness. Hope you are all feeling better soon. x


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah, that sounds very stressful :hugs: vent all you want, thats why we're here! and things really will get better- everyone will get healthy and this time will be in the past :hugs:

funny, I didnt connect with the ladies in the march thread either...


----------



## DrGomps

:hugs sorry Amanda. I hope things turn around soon. How crazy are Ella's toes! 

And yes TLH. 4!! 

Katie. I have NO idea how we are going to come up
With that many names. :dohh:


----------



## tlh97990

I also havent really connected with the group this time around either like i did with this group..i thought it was kind of odd at first but then thought maybe it was different because this thread i was pregnant with my first but i dont know!!

Andrea please keep us posted on this pregnancy i can't wait to see how you try to keep your sanity :haha:

i cant believe i'm almost 9 weeks from my due date! we finally decided on a name Charlotte Louise..but thats all we've really done..i have so much to do still but cant seem to find the time or energy to get it done!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow tlh, I can't believe you are due so soon! I love the name, charrlotte is one of my faves.


----------



## bbygurl719

Actually me and hubby live with my mom step dad and grandma. My grandma is home with me all day and she helps me alot with Ella as she is a handful right now. And I am so thankful for her help. Savannahs pretty easy again. Can do most thing on her own. And she rarely gets sick. They are few and far between. Angel is a mommy butt plug. She goes every where and does everything with me lol. She can only be held about 10 mins by someone else but me before she screams. If she even let's them hold her. 8/10 I go to hand her to let say my mom and she starts screaming. My Gramma can usually hold her fora like longer but she still fussy. But I will admit it's all my fault lol. With her being born so tiny my protective mommy instincts kicked in. Since day one I've always kept her with me. I Co sleep and when she was first born she fed ALOT. but I don't mind it since Ella started walking she hasn't wanted cuddles so I'm sucking every second I can with this one and making sure she will always b mommy's little girl lol.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you do have some help and support with the kids bbygurl.

Lovely name TLH!


----------



## bbygurl719

So had to take Ella for an emergency doctors visit today.she's been running a fever and she was up alllllll night last night. Than angel woke up @ three n they both only wanted there mommy. That was hard. I ended up getting my seven year old u @ five and made her move to couch and let Ella in the bedroom. I stripped savannahs bed as she's been sick. Brought my blanket n pillow in there and laid do on the bed fed angel back to sleep and dozed off n eElla finally fell asleep cuddle to me. Than this morning she woke up and laid on me and she was burning up. Came out gave her tylenol and took temp and it was 103.3 so took her to doctors and she has bronchitis and a really bad sore throat. Thank God they gave her antibiotics.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

oh wow, so sorry youve got more illness and dr visits to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Shame that's a really high temp! So glad they gave her some antibiotics. Really hope they kick in soon and that she recovers and the other two get over their illnesses too. Must be soooo hard looking after 3 sick kids all at the same time :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

It is really hard. Angel isn't so bad hers is just her wheezing. And Savannahcan just lay in her bed all day. But Ella is horrible when she doesn't feel good. She don't sleep she screams n crorder. She just wants her mommy. And on top of it all I'm sick so I'm just a hot mess with two hours sleep.


----------



## tlh97990

ugh i have poison ivy or some other funky rash! it itches so bad its killing me!!!! i've taken an oatmeal bath and covered myself in benadryl and its not helping!


----------



## Huggles

oh no tlh! Sounds horrible :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

That's no good TLH!

Everything is good on my front. Haven't told MIL about pregnancy yet, but everyone else knows. Pretty sure everything is going good.


----------



## tlh97990

congrats leopard!!! that's so exciting..hopefully your MIL takes it well..


----------



## DrGomps

tlh...oh no! Could it be pupps?

Amanda...sorry its been so rough for you. :hugs: Hope everyone starts doing better...

Leopard...congrats!! 

AFM...next scan is FRIDAY!! with the high risk OB. very curious to see if there are still 4...or whats going on...I have heard a few of the babies on the doppler so I know at least a few are ok...


----------



## tlh97990

i went to urgent care sunday and they told me it was posion ivy but it kept spreading so i went to the OB yesterday and he said it is Pupps i'm on a steroid now so hopefully it helps soon!!!

cant wait to hear how your appt goes!!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear about the PUPPs tlh...thats rough...:hugs: my next scan is Friday...I am nervous!!


----------



## Huggles

What is pupps?


----------



## Huggles

Oh, I just googled it.
But the site I found said it only happens in first preganancies? 

Another site I a woman suggested dandelion root capsules for relief.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I have never heard of pupps either...off to google! Sorry you had to go to urgent care! :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop in her and say Thank you to all u wonderful ladies for breast feeding because u all inspired me to make sure it works this time and I have officially reached five months breast feeding my like princess Angelyca.


----------



## k8y

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop in her and say Thank you to all u wonderful ladies for breast feeding because u all inspired me to make sure it works this time and I have officially reached five months breast feeding my like princess Angelyca.

Five months is amazing! Well done you :) You must be very proud of yourself !


----------



## bbygurl719

I am very proud of myself. It's the most amazing feeling. I think it helped as I was so determined to make it work. I wasn't gunna let anything stop me. Unless medically necessary.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That is so great! I only made it to 8 months with Connor, as he weaned when I got pregnant again. Id love to make it a year this time.


----------



## bbygurl719

That's my main goal a year and if we make it that long we will see how it goes after.


----------



## Huggles

Well done bbygurl!
And wow, I can't believe angel is 5 months old already! Feels like just the other day we were all popping out our first babies, and now your second is already 5 months!


----------



## sherylb

We made it to 16 months before I decided it was enough.


----------



## DrGomps

18 months here...missing it though...really hope I can nurse the triplets!


----------



## tlh97990

Andrea did you lose one of the babies?? Sorry to hear that! i'm sure you are still going to have your hands full!! this pregnancy started out at twins but one didnt make it to my 7 week ultrasound i was terrified at the idea of having twins!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all I just stopped in to say I have made it six months EBF with angel and going strong.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah tlh...I lost one..


Yay amanda!! Your rocking it!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank u I am so proud of myself.


----------



## babyhopes2010

DrGomps said:


> 18 months here...missing it though...really hope I can nurse the triplets!

Gosh! Triplets! wow :)

|:hi: everyone. well done on the bf :) im determind to make it work this time:thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

well done bbygurl!


----------



## bbygurl719

Thank u all.


----------



## sherylb

How is everybody doing with their toddler beds? Kristin's been in hers for a few weeks and she's doing really well with it. She really stays in it and occasionally slowly sneaks toward getting out but I tell her something on the monitor and she climbs back up. I was so worried it would be a nightmare! She still can't open the door though.


----------



## Huggles

Glad it's going so well and that she listens when you tell her to get back in bed!


----------



## bbygurl719

It was going good but when she is sick she won't sleep in it so this last time she was sick we put her back in crib. But we go on vacation on Tuesday so she Will be sleeping in a pack in play in our camper. So after I vacation we are gunna start putting her back in her toddler bed. And once we know she's good in there we r going to start putting angel in crib even tho I'm not ready to stop Co sleeping but we need to get her to learn self settling and a bedtime.


----------



## tlh97990

Madelyn is still in a crib..she doesn't try to climb out of it or anything and her room is on the second floor so I feel better having her in a crib still..when shes two we may start the transition but it all depends on how she adjusts to her new sister


----------



## Huggles

wow tlh, not much longer for you now! Happy full term!


----------



## tlh97990

Thanks! I feel like this pregnancy went super fast despite much more complications compared to the first...Monday is my last day of work so anytime after that I'm ready


----------



## DrGomps

Crazy exciting TLH! What complications? 

We need to transition Josie to a toddler bed still.


----------



## tlh97990

Ive had a lot of issues with strained ligaments causing pelvic pressure since like 22 weeks and I keep getting urinary tract infections which has caused a bunch of early contractions...thankfully nothing serious but aggravating none the less especially when my first pregnancy was so easy


----------



## Anniebobs

congratulations on full term tlh, sorry to hear it's not been as easy as your last pregnancy.

Annies still in a cot, it adapts into a junior bed but she's fine as she is so will leave it for now.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Wow tlh, any day now! Keep us posted!

Connor has been in a toddler bed for about 3 months. I was surprised by what an easy transition it has been,


----------



## bbygurl719

I tried Ella in her bed for marine yesterday and she did great. I was so proud of her.


----------



## bbygurl719

Nap time not marine.


----------



## bbygurl719

I can't believe our baby's r going to be turning two in three to four months.


----------



## tlh97990

I'm officially on maternity leave! Yay! I wanna get my hair done and some housework done then i'm ready for her


----------



## sherylb

Yikes, under 4.5 months for me. I better get back to thinking about her birthday plans. 

I was getting irritated with Kristin because after I picked her up out of her crib I had to continue to hold her while I got her drink and breakfast ready or she would scream bloody murder. But I saw a little maturity in her and thought I would try converting her crib (taking off the front and adding a rail). Now if she wakes up she stays in her bed or goes to stand at her door waiting quietly for me to open it. We have had minimal crying and upsets compared to what we used to have when I put her down. She responds very very well to the talkback feature on her monitor. Better than if we tell her in person. 

Here's some pics of us. I haven't posted any on my page in a good while.


Spoiler
Pic of the first day we converted her crib 

Us swimming recently 

A better one of us


----------



## DrGomps

yay tlh for maternity leave!!

Sheryl cute pics!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Love the pics Sheryl yay I got four in a half months for Ella n five in a half months for angel. I got two to plan maybe I should start planning too. Lol.


----------



## tlh97990

Adorable sheryl! I haven't even begun to think about madelyns birthday maybe after this baby is born and things settle down


----------



## sherylb

Yeah TLH if I was you I would have other priorities too. :-D


----------



## bbygurl719

How are all of u wonderful mommas. N babies.


----------



## tlh97990

I had my daughter July 10th we named her Charlotte Louise I had a super easy and fast delivery but been having a rough time recovering and adjusting to life with two under two...everyday is getting easier though! Madelyn adores her though! She gets me diapers and wipes and throws things away..she is being a huge help


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Huge congratulations hun!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations tlh it will become second nature soon. And a good month to have a bday mine is this Friday.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## DrGomps

OMG...congrats TLH!!! :dance: Beautiful name...Pics???


----------



## Huggles

Congrats TLH! Beautiful names!


----------



## tlh97990

Ill upload some pics soon ive been using a tablet and don't have pictures in it! Ive been too exhausted to go downstairs to use the computer! All the help we were supposed to get bailed last minute..my husband wasn't even there when I had her because my in laws didn't feel like driving at night then they left right after we came so I wasn't happy..hormones weren't helping but there was a lot of crying the first couple days after being home


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: hows everyone? im melting in this heat!


----------



## Huggles

so sorry you were deserted in your hour of need tlh :hugs:


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations tlh, beautiful name. Sorry your in laws haven't been much help but glad to hear Madelyn has taken well to being a big sister.


----------



## bbygurl719

glad to hear everyone is doing well. Just a quick update on angel. She will b 7 months on Monday. were the heck has the time gone. she is starting to scoot. says mama alot, Dada, hi, n yay as she is clapping her hands..i miss my little 4lb 8oz baby lol


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh my goodness Amanda, I can't believe she'll be 7 months! Allison is just 4 months, it is going by so fast!


----------



## bbygurl719

I know n way toooooooo fast lol


----------



## sherylb

I know we are all in the same boat here so I'm just going to ask - has anyone been put on anti-depressants post baby? I went to the doctor today to discuss that I wanted to have my mirena removed and replaced with the copper IUD paragard. He's insistent that the issue is not my IUD (hormones) and that taking it out won't help. The people that I have talked to today have been about 50/50 on whether I should. The 2 that have taken them say that I should. One being my mom (my senior year) and one being my neighbor that still takes them.


----------



## Anniebobs

Sheryl I was on the implant after Annie and honestly I felt so down on it, it was a godsend when I got it taken out. I realised that wasn't me it was just the hormones. If you think it's worth trying going hormone free rather than taking anti ds then go with your gut. If it turns out you still need them afterwards then so be it but at least you've explored every option. I know after this baby ill be going for a hormone free contraceptive for sure.


----------



## sherylb

How's everyone doing??? We are WTT for #2 after our cruise with the extended family in September. If I am 25 weeks I can't go so I might as well wait.


----------



## bbygurl719

Were good over here. My babies are getting to big. Can't believe they r one and two already. I'm so broody right now but hubby says I'm not aloud right now. He says the soonest we can even think about it is July of 2015. But I'm also enjoying my babies. We are planning on taking the three girls to Disney world in March when our eight year old is on spring break so I do have something to look forward to and by pass the time lol. We are going to be saving up for my husband to get his license back as well and saving up for a down payment on a house so We will be busy this year. How is everyone's two year Olds I can't believe We all have two year olds it still fills like it was yesterday We were all labor spotting lol.


----------



## sherylb

Yep, still fun to labor spot for others though. We are also saving up for a new house but just for a specific school district so before kinder. We are only going to be able to afford that district if we buy land and build b/c the built houses start at $400k and our current house is about $150. 

These 2 year olds grow so fast and every day she's doing something new and entertaining.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi everyone! We're doing good here, I'm currently 13 weeks pregnant with #2, still waiting on my first scan which is next week. Eden seems so grown up so fast, don't know where my little baby has gone! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sherylb

How's everyone doing? 

We took Kristin to the circus on Sunday. I got us front row seats so she'd be able to see. She loved it! I think staying up late that night got her schedule off though b/c yesterday she had a good nap and then didn't go to sleep until after 11. We put her in her bed at 7:30 and at 10 I checked on her and she said she was hungry so we have her a snack. Then she played like crazy while I finished watching Dancing with the Stars and crashed out when I put her back in bed at 11.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww the circus sounds good, staying up late does do crazy things to their sleeping pattern though doesn't it. Annie's pretty much given up napping (unless we go on a pretty long car journey) but will sleep 7 - half 6 most nights so can't complain! I'm pregnant with another November baby, still early days but fingers crossed.


----------



## Huggles

Congrats Anniebobs!

Glad you enjoyed the circus sheryl :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Awww... yeah I held my friend's baby that was born in November briefly today. So broody! And one of my good friends told me they will probably try for #3 in October so FXd we are bump buddies - and Huggles too! 

I usually try to put Kristin to bed around 8 and she sleeps until 9. Sunday it was 10, yesterday 9:15 (we had MOPs at 9:30) and today we both slept until 10:30!! I feel so refreshed. I'm really going to miss that with #2.


----------



## bbygurl719

Im broody too but not aloud for a couple.years &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## sherylb

You do have 3 kids to take care of though. I have 1, Huggles has 1, my friend has 2 boys and her oldest will turn 3 in October.


----------



## wtt :)

Haha i must be the only one with only one child so far :D


----------



## Huggles

Nope, I'm also stuck on one at the moment (not through lack of trying though).


----------



## sherylb

I actually just gave birth to our son yesterday. :cloud9:

Quickest labor ever. 2 hours from being checked to his birth. Birth story is in my parenting journal.


----------



## wtt :)

Huggles said:


> Nope, I'm also stuck on one at the moment (not through lack of trying though).

We're not trying for another one yet either ;)


----------



## wtt :)

sherylb said:


> I actually just gave birth to our son yesterday. :cloud9:
> 
> Quickest labor ever. 2 hours from being checked to his birth. Birth story is in my parenting journal.

Awww congrats!!! Wow talk about lightning speed!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Sheryl! xx


----------



## sherylb

Thanks. It did go really fast. DH barely made it. I was worried about it going fast for some reason and got my epidural requested right away and already had it when he got there. He had barely been there when I felt the urge to push and was 10 cm already.


----------

